# Der Militärthread



## Painkiller (24. April 2020)

Moin , 

aus aktuellem Anlass eröffne ich hiermit einen Militärthread. Da das  Thema "Militär" durchaus zu interessanten Diskussionen führt, bin ich  mal gespannt wie sich dieser Thread entwickelt. 

In diesen Thread darf gerne über
- Militärtechnik
- Geschichtliche Ereignisse
- Militärhistorie
- persönliche Erfahrungen

etc etc. diskutiert werden. 
Bitte beachtet aber, das dies auch hier gemäß der Forenregeln geschehen muss. 

Beginnen wird der Thread mit einer Diskussion über Panzer. Die  Diskussion fand in einem anderen Thread statt, und wurde von mir  ausgegliedert. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Amerikaner haben den geistigen Horizont einer knienden Ameise,


Bist Du Dir da sicher?
Mein Schwiegervater war in amerikanischer und englischer Kriegsgefangenschaft.
Weißt Du was der gesagt hat:
"Bei den Engländern galt auch ein Deutscher als Mensch - die Amis sind Schweine!"



Adi1 schrieb:


> da wird man früher oder später die Frage stellen,
> wer denn nun für dieses desaströses Missmanagement
> der Coronakrise verantwortlich ist.
> Knarren ersetzen keineswegs eine für alle finanzierbare Krankenversicherung,
> so langsam wird sich diese Erkenntnis wohl auch in Amerika verbreiten.


Hast Du Dir mal die amerikanische Geschichte angesehen?
Von "Lernen" ist da recht wenig zu bemerken.

Montgomery hatte die Amis vor der Landung in Afrika vor der Taktik der Deutschen gewarnt.
Trotzdem sind sie voll in eine deutsche Falle gelaufen und wurden jämmerlich verprügelt.

Die Soldaten wurde regelrecht verheizt durch die Großfressigkeit und taktischen Unfähigkeit der amerikanischen Heeresführung.
Gelernt haben sie daraus: laßt mal die Engländer vor.

In Frankreich gab es nochmal das selbe Desaster bei Caen.
Da mußte sogar Montgomery mehrmals Anlauf nehmen.

Und wenn er nicht den Amis zu Hilfe gekommen wäre und die Taktik flexibel gehalten hätte, hätte Wittman aus der 1. US Infanteriedivision Lametta gemacht.

Vom "Lernen" aus Vietnam, Laos, Kambodschs, Irak, Afghanistan ... wollen wir gar nicht reden.

Genug vom Krieg geschwafelt.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

Wittmann war ein Panzerkommandant und damit macht man keine ganze Division fertig...


----------



## Adi1 (25. April 2020)

@ wuselsurfer

Freilich sind die Waffenbestimmungen in den USA lächerlich.

Wenn es ein Staat aber nicht packt,
für die grundlegendsten Bedürfnisse seiner Bürger zu sorgen,
dann kann man eigentlich auch von einem "Failed State" sprechen.

Die Aussage:
"der Markt wird alles richten"
scheitert jetzt total.

Unregulierte Märkte werden jetzt grandios scheichtern,
jetzt geht es nicht nur um das Geld,
sondern um Menschen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wittmann war ein Panzerkommandant und damit macht man keine ganze Division fertig...


Wittmann war Kompaniechef.
Die anhängende 2. Panzerkompanie und die Panzerlehrdivision haben die Briten völlig zermatscht.
Allein Wittman hat 27 Fahrzeuge abgeschossen.

Da ein Panzer aber ein rollender Sarg ist, hat er die Schlacht von Villers-Bocage nur um ein paar Wochen überlebt, bovor er abgeschossen wurde.

Meiner Kiste standen z.B. 17 NATO-Geschosse im Ernstfall gegenüber.
Die Überlebenszeit betrug genau einen Schuß der Kanone.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wittmann war Kompaniechef.
> Die anhängende 2. Panzerkompanie und die Panzerlehrdivision haben die Briten völlig zermatscht.
> Allein Wittman hat 27 Fahrzeuge abgeschossen.
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt, das hatte ich auf die schnelle überlesen. Was ein KpChef so weit vorne macht ist aber die andere Frage...

Ja Ostblockpanzer, Massenprodukte die einen scheiß auf die Besatzung gegeben haben.


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Ostblockpanzer, Massenprodukte die einen scheiß auf die Besatzung gegeben haben.


Ach komm. Als ob es in den westlichen Gegenstücken besser ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ach komm. Als ob es in den westlichen Gegenstücken besser ausgesehen hätte.


YouTube

Oder steig einfach mal rein, Ostblockpanzer sind für den Mitteleuropäer viel zu klein


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder steig einfach mal rein, Ostblockpanzer sind für den Mitteleuropäer viel zu klein


Bub, wenn es zum Ernstfall gekommen wäre, wäre die Überlebenschance der Besatzung des westdeutschen Panzers auch nicht höher gewesen als die des der NVA.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Oder steig einfach mal rein, Ostblockpanzer sind für den Mitteleuropäer viel zu klein



Ostblockpanzer wurden auch nicht vorrangig für Mitteleuropäer entworfen / konzipiert, sondern für Kasachen, Kirgisen, ect. die im Durchschnitt etwas kleiner sind als Mitteleuropäer.

Das Mitteleuropäer sich in diese Sardinenbüchsen zwängen mussten hatte nicht zuletzt etwas damit zu tun das bis auf Russland kein Ostblockstaat eine eigene umfassende Produktion für Kampfpanzer besaß und daher alle Panzer made in Russland / UDSSR importieren mussten.

Insgesamt ändert das natürlich nichts daran das russische Panzer während des Kalten Krieges in Summe weniger Wert auf den Schutz ihrer Besatzungen legten (spätere Ausführungen des T-64 und T-80 in den Gardedivisionen ausgenommen) als ihre westlichen Konterparts, wobei auch dort bis zur Einführung des M1 und Leopard 2 noch massenhaft Ausbaupotenzial für den Schutz von Panzerbesatzungen bestand.

Am Ende liegt diese Handhabung halt in der russischen Panzerdoktrin begründet die eben sagt: "Wir haben 10.000 Panzer und 30.000 in Reserve, die rollen halt in 3-4 Wellen auf den Gegner, wenn die erste Welle draufgeht rollt halt Welle 2 nach."
Da interessierten halt Verluste unter den Besatzungen und schnelle Reparierbarkeit nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ostblockpanzer wurden auch nicht vorrangig für Mitteleuropäer entworfen / konzipiert, sondern für Kasachen, Kirgisen, ect. die im Durchschnitt etwas kleiner sind als Mitteleuropäer.


Manch einer scheint auch zu vergessen, dass im Laufe des vergangenen Jahrhunderts die Durchschnittsgröße drastisch zugenommen hat. 
Historische Entwicklung der menschlichen Koerpergroesse in ausgewaehlten Laendern bis 1980 | Statista
Die Koerpergroesse deutscher Maenner von 1896 bis 1996 &#8211; Splitter1
(Schlimm was für Riesen rumlaufen...)

€: Liste der Laender nach Koerpergroesse &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Manch einer scheint auch zu vergessen, dass im Laufe des vergangenen Jahrhunderts die Durchschnittsgröße drastisch zugenommen hat.
> Historische Entwicklung der menschlichen Koerpergroesse in ausgewaehlten Laendern bis 1980 | Statista
> Die Koerpergroesse deutscher Maenner von 1896 bis 1996 &#8211; Splitter1



Das mag noch zusätzlich hinzukommen, trotzdem haben die Russen schon im Zweiten Weltkrieg gerne ihre Panzerbesatzungen (besonders die Fahrer) und auch danach aus den Steppenvölkern Russlands rekrutiert, weil deren geringere Durchschnittsgröße perfekt war für die engeren Innenräume russischer Panzer.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bub, wenn es zum Ernstfall gekommen wäre, wäre die Überlebenschance der Besatzung des westdeutschen Panzers auch nicht höher gewesen als die des der NVA.



Oh doch erheblich, guck das Video.  Ist zwar auf YouTube, aber die Quelle ist ja doch glaubwürdig.


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh doch erheblich, guck das Video.  Ist zwar auf YouTube, aber die Quelle ist ja doch glaubwürdig.


Sicher das du dich nicht im Video geirrt hast?
YouTube
Das hört sich doch bedeutend differenzierter an, als dein Filterblasengerede von "durch die Zauberwurstfinger des westdeutschen Arbeiters, ist der westdeutsche Panzer unbesiegt".


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2020)

Ja ich hab mich tatsächlich im Video geirrt, aber ich hab nicht darüber gesprochen welcher Panzer im Gefecht überlegen war sondern welcher Panzer die größere Sicherheit für die Besatzung bot und das wird so und nicht anders in diesem Video gesagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ostblockpanzer wurden auch nicht vorrangig für Mitteleuropäer entworfen / konzipiert, sondern für Kasachen, Kirgisen, ect. die im Durchschnitt etwas kleiner sind als Mitteleuropäer.
> 
> Das Mitteleuropäer sich in diese Sardinenbüchsen zwängen mussten hatte nicht zuletzt etwas damit zu tun das bis auf Russland kein Ostblockstaat eine eigene umfassende Produktion für Kampfpanzer besaß und daher alle Panzer made in Russland / UDSSR importieren mussten.
> 
> ...



"Ausbaupotential bestand" ist gut. Kaum ein Panzerdesign von den späten 50er bis weit in die 70er/80er hinein legte Wert auf gute Schutzwirkung, das war keine sowjetische Spezialität. Man hatte schlichtweg keine Idee für einen wirksamen Schutz gegenüber größeren Hohlladungen, aber gerade Russland hatte im zweiten Weltkrieg viel Erfahrung mit Panzermanövern gesammelt, bei denen es sich die klassische Han-Taktik als wirkungsvolle Alternative zu guter Panzerung erwiesen hatte.

Also bauten alle Nationen lieber viele leichte, flinke Panzer mit dem Ziel den Gegner auszuschalten, bevor er einen selbst treffen konnte. Schwergepanzerte Vehikel galten dagegen als Irrweg der Vergangenheit, der nur für Zielscheiben vorteilhaft war. Der Leo 1 z.B. wird seitlich mit effektiv 30 mm Panzerung angegeben, das entspricht einem Panzer III aus den 30ern. Selbst an der Front gab es nur 70 mm RHe (effektiv durch Schrägung 140 mm) am Rumpf und 60 mm am Turm, die eigene Kanone konnte aber schon zum Start seinerseits 120 mm @60°, also ebenfalls 140 mm durchschlagen - auf 2 km Entfernung. Und schon damals gab es Raketen, die 200 mm (oder mehr) geschafft haben. Kein Panzer des kalten Krieges war vor einem Angriff durch vergleichbare Gegner geschützt (von Artilleriebeschuss ganz zu schweigen), Panzerung sollte nur leichte Geschosse von Schützenpanzern & Co sowie indirekte Sprengwirkung abhalten.

Das hat sich, wenn man die Gesamtstrategie betrachtet, auch bis heute gehalten. Zwar sind die neueren M1s und Leos ziemlich dick gepanzert, aber sie haben eine immer kleinere Bedeutung am Gesamtgeschehen, weil sie zu teuer, zu schwer, zu sprithungrig sind. Schon im zweiten Golfkrieg haben die Bradleys mehr Kills als die Abrams gehabt und in Afghanistan ist ihre Bedeutung weiter angestiegen. Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen Aufgaben, die mittlerweile Radfahrzeuge übernehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Ausbaupotential bestand" ist gut. Kaum ein Panzerdesign von den späten 50er bis weit in die 70er/80er hinein legte Wert auf gute Schutzwirkung, das war keine sowjetische Spezialität.



Es geht nicht vorrangig und die Schutzwirkung der Panzerung ruyven, da hatte keine Partei nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ein funktionierendes Konzept gegen Hohlladungen, weshalb Panzerung ja, wie du schon schreibst,erstmal an Bedeutung verlor.
Die ersten die auf dem Gebiet Vortschritte schafften auch umzusetzen waren übrigens auch die Russen.
Der T-64 war in den 1960er Jahren der erste in Serie gebaute Panzer der mit seinem neuen Konzept der Verbundpanzerung einen halbwegs zuverlässigen Panzerungsschutz vor Hohlladungen bot.

Beim Schutz der Besatzung ging es in der Disskusion hier viel mehr darum wie schnell die Besatzung ein Fahrzeug verlassen kann, muss der Fahrer erstmal durch den kompletten Kampfraum klettern um raus zu kommen, gibt es ausreichend schnell erreichbare Notausstiege für die Besatzung.
Wie sind Munition und Treibstoff angeordnet und gesichert, gerade russische Panzer waren lange tickende Zeitbomben, da Treibstoff und Munition hinter der Frontplatte direkt hintereinander lagen, was bei Frontaldurchschlägen der Wanne zu einem zimlich sicheren blow up mit abgesprengten Turm und Totalausfall der Besatzung + Panzer führte.

In diesen Punkten waren russische Panzer halt gegenüber ihren westlichen Konterparts lange deutlich im Nachteil.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Daran ist so ziemlich alles falsch.




Nein, absolut nicht, aber einzeilige Unterstellungen, ohne Begründung, kann halt jeder Vogel in den Raum werfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Ostblockpanzer, Massenprodukte die einen scheiß auf die Besatzung gegeben haben.


 Stimmt leider.
Hauptsache, der Panzer überlebt.
Gegen einen Chieftain oder Leo 1 hätte ich eine Chance gehabt, wenn ich ihn früher gesehen hätte.
Beim Leo2 hätte es den Befehl Rückzug gegeben.
Aber dann wären wir schon Matsch gewesen.

Beim Zusammengefaßten Feuer des Leo2 kämen dann 5 Granaten auf einen geflogen und eine trifft.
Und die Munition im Kampfraum IM Dieseltank ... - tolle Idee.
Die Russen wären zwar vorgefahren, aber mit dem T-72 in Ostdeutschland hatten die auch nicht wirklich eine Chance.

Die Amis haben im Irak mit dem Abrahms gewütet, wie die Axt im Walde.
Sogar die Elitekompanien (T-72)  hatten nur Glückstreffer am M1.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Amis haben im Irak mit dem Abrahms gewütet, wie die Axt im Walde.
> Sogar die Elitekompanien (T-72)  hatten nur Glückstreffer am M1.



Zum einen, die Panzer der Irakis waren technisch stark veraltet, hauptsächlich T-62 und T-72 Ausf. A (Export), nicht mit dem T-72 Ausf. A der nur für die Rote Armee bestimmt war und nicht exportiert wurde zu verwechseln, welcher ein gutes Stück besser gewesen ist (_TPDK-1_-Entfernungsmesser für Richtschützen, verbesserte _2A46_-Glattrohrkanone[SUP],[/SUP] Feuerleitsystem mit Laser-Distanzmesser, zusätzliche Seitenschürzen, zusätzliche Kompositpanzerung an der Turmfront, _902B_-Nebelwerfer am Turm, ect).
Zum anderen was die Iraker als Elite bezeichnen war in etwa soviel Elite wie das was 1941 in den meisten russischen t-34 beim Überfall Hitlers auf die SU gesesssen hat. 

Von der schlechten taktischen und strategischen Ebene auf der die Panzer geführt wurden noch gar nicht angefangen, sowie dem schlechten Zustand in dem sich viele irakische Panzer auf Grund des Embargos seit Jahren befanden...

Daraus lässt sich also keine übermäßig gute Bewertung ableiten wie gut der M1 Abrams am Ende wirklich gegen einen entsprechend gut gewarteten nicht Export T-72 mit guter Crew und taktischer wie strategisch entsprechender Führung gewesen wären.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht nicht vorrangig und die Schutzwirkung der Panzerung ruyven, da hatte keine Partei nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ein funktionierendes Konzept gegen Hohlladungen, weshalb Panzerung ja, wie du schon schreibst,erstmal an Bedeutung verlor.


Teils schon: Schürzen und Käfigpanzerung. Nur das erste mal wo man die wieder in großem Maßstab gesehen hat, war während der Jugoslawienkriege. Da fuhren vom T34 und Sherman bis zum M84 mit rum. Meist provisorisch angebracht von der Truppe vor Ort.



> Beim Schutz der Besatzung ging es in der Disskusion hier viel mehr darum wie schnell die Besatzung ein Fahrzeug verlassen kann, muss der Fahrer erstmal durch den kompletten Kampfraum klettern um raus zu kommen, gibt es ausreichend schnell erreichbare Notausstiege für die Besatzung.


Ich empfehle da auch einen Blick auf den Stellvertreterkrieg zu werfen, denn sich Südafrika und Kuba geliefert hatten. Südafrika hatte dort, obwohl sie selber über "normale" Panzer verfügten, fast ausschließlich Radpanzer eingesetzt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Daraus lässt sich also keine übermäßig gute Bewertung ableiten wie gut  der M1 Abrams am Ende wirklich gegen einen entsprechend gut gewarteten  nicht Export T-72 mit guter Crew und taktischer wie strategisch  entsprechender Führung gewesen wären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zumal durch den Beitritt osteuropäischer Staaten zur Nato, man auch auf "unserer" Seite jede Menge kampfwertgesteigerte T72 hat.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Russen wären zwar vorgefahren, aber mit dem T-72 in Ostdeutschland hatten die auch nicht wirklich eine Chance.


Da wäre noch einiges mehr als nur T72 vorgefahren. Allein was in der  Luft rumgegurkt wäre und die Bundeswehr hatte z.B. kein Äquivalent zur  Mi24 oder Su-25.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Teils schon: Schürzen und Käfigpanzerung. Nur das erste mal wo man die wieder in großem Maßstab gesehen hat, war während der Jugoslawienkriege. Da fuhren vom T34 und Sherman bis zum M84 mit rum. Meist provisorisch angebracht von der Truppe vor Ort.



Das schützt aber in der Regel nur gegen Infanteriewaffen mit Hohlladung, wie Panzerfäuste, da es meist nur praktikabel an den Seiten und dem Heck verwendbar ist, nicht aber in Front des Fahrzeugs, wo es gegen die Hohlladungen gegnerischer Panzer wichtig gewesen wäre.
Abgesehen davon wurde damit schon in größeren Umfang begonnen im Zweiten Weltkrieg zu experimentieren, wo gerade auf russischer Seite von den Besatzungen auch schon provisorische Käfige an den Seiten der t-34 angebracht wurden, um sich vor Deutschen Panzerfäusten und dem Panzerschreck der Infanterie zu schützen. 




Poulton schrieb:


> Ich empfehle da auch einen Blick auf den Stellvertreterkrieg zu werfen, denn sich Südafrika und Kuba geliefert hatten. Südafrika hatte dort, obwohl sie selber über "normale" Panzer verfügten, fast ausschließlich Radpanzer eingesetzt.



Schlechter Vergleich, da Südafrika vor allen Radpanzer benutzt weil es zum einen das Waffenembargo von 1977 gab (welches sie zur Autarkie bei der Waffenindustrie zwang), das Gelände in Afrika die umfassende Nutzung erlaubt und zum anderen diese in der Anschaffung und Unterhalt / Wartung deutlich kostengünstiger sind als ein vollwertiger Hauptkampfpanzer. Zudem rentiert sich ein vollwertiger Hauptkampfpanzer für Südafrika auch deshalb kaum weil nur sehr wenige andere afrikanische Staaten über moderne Hauptkampfpanzer in nennenswerter Zahl verfügen (zu teuer). Nirgendwo sonst auf der Welt findest du soviele überalterte Panzermodelle wie in den Armeen afrikanischer Staaten (vom t-34/85, AMX 30, Sherman, Type 59, t-54/55, Centurion, bis zum t-62 der frühen Ausführungen ist da alles im großen Umfang dabei).

Naja, außer vielleicht noch in Nord-Korea...


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ach komm. Als ob es in den westlichen Gegenstücken besser ausgesehen hätte.


Ja, haben sie.
Ich war schon neidisch wenn der Chieftain bei der Parade in West-Berlin fuhr und der Kommandant bei einem Loch ganz leicht wippte.

Ein T-55 hätte den Kommandanten komplett durchgeschüttelt durch den langen Hebelweg und die wenig gedämpften Drehstabfederung.

Ich hab mal den 3. Gang nicht ausgekriegt vor dem Panzergraben bei der Fahrschule.
Also Gas und durch.
Das hätte meinem "Kommandanten" fast das Leben gekostet.

Die saudämliche Munitionsanordnung *im* Treibstoffbehälter hat den meisten der T-Serie das Leben gekostet.
Bis zum T-72 war die Mehrschichtpanzerung nicht üblich bei den Russen (Ausnahme: T-64, T-55AM).

Also schlug eine UK-Granate im inneren Dieseltank ein und die dort gelagerten Granaten explodierten.
Das hat meist keiner überlebt, da auch keine Druckausgleichsventile eingebaut waren, wie beim M1.

Der T-55A war recht klein innen.
Mit meinen 1,82m konnte ich mich mit dem Kopf oben in der Luke festhalten.
Ich war der größte Panzerknecht im ganzen Bataillon.

Die kleine Silhouette hatte aber einen Vorteil:
stand der Panzer in der Stellung war er nur einen dreiviertel Meter hoch.

Das ist viel flacher, als ein Leo oder M1.
Für die Verteidigung ein unschätzbarer Vorteil.

Allerdings hätte ich da die Artillerie mit ausgerichteten 155mm Kanonen dabei gehabt, um die weitreichenden Kanonen der NATO-Panzer auszuschalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Grunde fühlte man sich aber mit dem Leo 2 und dem Leo 1 A4 doch deutlich überlegen, das war jedenfalls der eindeutige Tenor in den 80er Jahren beim Bund, nachdem Mauerfall wurde das durch die erbeuteten NVA Panzer eher deutlich bestätigt und verstärkt, m.A. nach fühlte man dann zu überlegen, weil man die großen T-Modelle (80,90 usw.) nicht mehr wirklich ernst nahm.
> Wie das Heute aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.



Das Problem ist auch das waren halt mit den t-72 nahezu alles nur Exportpanzer, oder halt mit Panzerng wie dem t-55 und t-62 Panzer die im Grunde Auslaufmodelle waren und das Ende ihrer eigentlich geplanten Lebenszeit schon lange erreicht hatten (etwa so als wenn man mit einem t-80 Beschusstests gegen einen M48A3/5, oder M60A1 gemacht hätte, oder heute einen Beschusstest gegen einen M1 Abrams der Exportausführung des Irak machen würde (schlechtere Elektronik, kein abgereichertes Uran in der Panzerung als bei Abrams der US-Army).
Es waren halt keine Panzer die vollständig vergleichbar zu dem gewesen sind was die SU selbst in der Roten Armee hatte, weil halt kein Land der Welt seine besten Ausführungen einfach so an andere Länder exportiert, weil man am Ende ja doch immer noch seine Vorteile möglichst behalten möchte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Daraus lässt sich also keine übermäßig gute Bewertung ableiten wie gut der M1 Abrams am Ende wirklich gegen einen entsprechend gut gewarteten nicht Export T-72 mit guter Crew und taktischer wie strategisch entsprechender Führung gewesen wären.


Ich hab zwar nur in einem T-55A gesessen in der Kampftruppe, aber an der OHS lernt man unheimlich viel.

Zu der Zeit, als ich gedient habe, wurde der T-72 gerade in Eggesin eingeführt.
Meine Kollegen von dort berichteten einiges, besonders das Pfeifen beim Fahren.
Der Rest war fast alles VS-Vertraulich und höher.

Aber man hat sich ja dann nachträglich informieren können.
Der Motor, den die Russen dort fahren, ist bis heute ein modifizierter W-2:
Dieselmotor W-2 &#8211; Wikipedia.
Wohl der an längsten gebaute Motor der Welt.

Und der T-72 hat, wie fast alle Panzer, eine entscheidende Schwachstelle.
Das haben die Amis rausgefunden und zwischen den Turm in den Tank geschossen.
Dann konnte auch so eine Blechbüchse, wie ein Bradley, mal ein Korn finden

Die taktischen Fähigkeiten der Iraker kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Mein Schießlehrer sagte mal: Man hätte den Arabern ein paar Musketen geben sollen zum Schießen auf Zieselmäuse, aber keine T-62.

Mosche Dajan hat denen mal eine ganze Panzerkompanie beim Gebet geklaut ... .

Im direkten Richten hat jeder T-72 gegen einen M1 keine Chance.
Die Koalitionspanzer-Panzer schossen ab 4000m, der T-72 im Irak auf 1800m.
Die nicht vorhandenen Nachtsichtgeräte waren ein schwerer taktisch / technischer Fehler.

Von der Seite konnte man einen Koalitionspanzer vielleicht treffen, aber das kann jeder.
Da treffe ich auch mit der RPG oder der Rakete des BMPs.

Das Feuerleitsystem war etwa gleichwertig dem Leo 1 oder M60 und denen der M1 völlig unterlegen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Da wäre noch einiges mehr als nur T72  vorgefahren.


 Alle meine Zugführer / Kompaniechefbekannten haben  nie einen T-80 oder höher in der DDR gesehen.
Kann natürlich sein, daß sie die Russen gut versteckt haben bei Berlin und anderswo.



Poulton schrieb:


> Allein was in der  Luft rumgegurkt wäre und die Bundeswehr hatte z.B.  kein Äquivalent zur  Mi24 oder Su-25.


 Die Mi-24 waren wirklich ein Problem.
Wenn da keine Hawk oder Nike gestanden hätte, hätten die Bordkanone und die 57mm Raketen erheblichen Schaden angerichtet.

Ich habe eine Mi24 schießen sehen an der polnischen Grenze - da hätte sich alles wenig oder ungepanzerte verstecken sollen.
Die Bordkanone hat eine 40mm Panzerplatte mit samt Halterung abgesägt, wie ein Stück Papier.

Die Su 25 hat sicher noch keiner hier gesehen.
Aber die A-10 hätte ihr zu Schaffen gemacht, wie auch die Flugabwehr und die F-Truppe oder der Tornado (das meist unterschätzte Flugzeug der NATO).


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Bezüglich T72 und was man da noch rausholen kann, schaue man sich den PT-16 der polnischen Armee an. u.a. komplett überarbeiter Turm, bei dem der Autolader vom Turmdrehkranz in ein seperates Abteil im Turmheck gewandert ist.
https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/andrei_bt/18425682/616305/616305_800.jpg
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn andere osteuropäische Nato-Staaten oder andere Nutzer, ein ähnliches Konzept früher oder später umsetzen. Also ein ähnliches Spiel wie beim M60.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nur in einem T-55A gesessen in der Kampftruppe, aber an der OHS lernt man unheimlich viel.
> 
> Zu der Zeit, als ich gedient habe, wurde der T-72 gerade in Eggesin eingeführt.
> Meine Kollegen von dort berichteten einiges, besonders das Pfeifen beim Fahren.
> ...



Sorry, nimm es mir nicht böse, aber das macht do soch absolut keinen Sinn, da du einfach entscheidende Fehler im Bezug auf die Vergleichbarkeit machst, indem du wild deine Erfahrungen / Beobachtungen / Erzählungen aus NVA Zeiten (das Beste was die NVA an T-72 hatte waren T-72GM1 , was T-72A Export, mit verstärkter Turmpanzerung waren, und T-72B) mit dem vergleichst was in irgendwelchen Konflikten wesentlich später passiert ist und wo modernere Ausführungen gegen veraltete und schlecht gewartete Fahrzeuge mit schlechte Gefechtsfeldführung und strategischer Führung, gekämpft haben.

Das ist einfach eine Form des Vergleichs die nicht funktioniert, etwa so als würde ich sagen der Panther war dem t-34 überlegen, was ja durchaus so ist, aber zum einen schon nicht funktioniert weil der Panther als Antwort auf die Generation des t-34 entwickelt wurde, du also da eine alte Generation gegen eine Neue vergleichst die noch keine technische Antwort auf die Einführung des Panther bekommen hat (t-34/85). Genau wie der Leopard 2 und M1 Abrams als Antwort auf die Generation des t-64 und vor allen in größerer Zahl eingeführten t-72 entwickelt wurden, welche eine gute Ecke älter sind als Erste, zum anderen auch weil du hier völlig allgemein von der Zusammenfassung der Panzergeneration redest (t-72).
Welchem t-72 ist welche Ausführung des Leopard 2 /M1 Abrams unter welchen Gefechtsbedingungen überlegen? Reden wird bei einem Vergleich von dem t-72A, t-72B. t-72GM1, t-72M2M, t-72BV t-72BU, ect. um nur einige der größeren Modernisierungsmaßnahmen zu nennen, von denen nur die ersten drei genannten auch in den Export gingen und der Rest, auf Grund der neusten Technologien, ausschließlich in der Roten Armee verwendet wurden und nicht in den Export gingen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber kann oder konnte nicht jeder Nato-Staat oder z.B. Australien jede Ausbaustufe der Leopards 1 u. 2 kaufen und bekommen?
> Soweit ich weiß hatten die Kanadier den Leo 2 A 6 vor der Bundeswehr.  Also zumindestens im Bündnis oder bei Australien und Süd Korea scheint  es da nicht wirklich "Beschränkungen" zu geben auch beim Boxer sind alle  auf einem eher einheitlichen Stand.



Deutschland handhabt das meines Wissens als eines der wenigen Länder etwas anders, wir geben an bestimmte Nato-Staaten ohne technische Einschränkungen ab, die USA, England, Frankreich & Russland aber z.B. verkaufen grundsätzlich nicht den gleichen Stand an Technologie, welcher dem aktuellen Stand in ihrer eigenen Armee entspricht (um sich im Falle eines Konflikts einen "Vorteil" zu erhalten).


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deutschland handhabt das meines Wissens als eines der wenigen Länder etwas anders, wir geben an bestimmte Nato-Staaten ohne technische Einschränkungen ab, die USA, England, Frankreich & Russland aber z.B. verkaufen grundsätzlich nicht den gleichen Stand an Technologie, welcher dem aktuellen Stand in ihrer eigenen Armee entspricht (um sich im Falle eines Konflikts einen "Vorteil" zu erhalten).


Oder, angesichts der ganzen IT in den heutigen Systemen, mit einem Not-Aus versehen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was die Polen allerding mit fast 1000 Panzern wollen erschließt sich wohl nur ihnen selber.


Mir angesichts ihrer unmittelbaren Nähe zu Russland schon.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es scheint also ein massiver Unterschied zwischen einem Leopard 2 und einem T72 egal in welch kampfwertgesteigerten Version zu geben!



Nein der Hauptgrund ist denke ich das Ersatzteilproblem für die t-72, wo man im Falle eines Konflikts schnell von Russland abhängig geworden wäre.
Auch der Grund warum die Bundeswehr ja nach der Wende die MiGs und Hind Hellikopter abgegeben hat, nicht weil man die nicht hätte gut gebrauchen können, sondern weil man im Bezug auf Ersatzteile nicht von Russland abhängig sein wollte.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein der Hauptgrund ist das Ersatzteilproblem für die t-72, wo man im Falle eines Konflikts schnell von Russland abhängig geworden wäre.


Man sollte an der Stelle auch eines nicht vergessen: Polen und die ehemalige CSSR hatten sowohl den T54/55, als auch den T72 selber produziert und hatten auch sonst ein paar Extrawürste bei der Ausrüstung und waren daher nie ganz so abhängig von Moskaus Gnaden und Lieferungen. Auch die Schaffer des Karpatenschrecks hatten ein paar Extrawürste.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

Ich habe 1994/1995 bei Bundeswehr gedient.  Ich war in der GFM-Rommel-Kaserne in Augustdorf stationiert.
Bei der 2/214 (Artillerie).  Die gibt es da heute wohl gar nicht mehr.
Wir hatten damals die Panzerhaubitze M109 im Einsatz. Der Nachfolger ist die  2000.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte an der Stelle auch eines nicht vergessen: *Polen und die ehemalige CSSR hatten sowohl den T54/55, als auch den T72 für sich selber und andere produziert* und hatten auch sonst ein paar Extrawürste bei der Ausrüstung und waren daher nie ganz so abhängig von Moskaus Gnaden und Lieferungen. Auch die Schaffer des Karpatenschrecks hatten ein paar Extrawürste.



Stimmt, daran hab ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht.
Dann sollten die Ersatzteile eigentlich auch nicht der Grund sein, evt.  sind die Leopard 2 dann auch einfach nur als Ergänzung zu den polnischen t-72 zu sehen, da man die modernisierten t-72 (PT-91) ja weiter behält und alte t-72 modernisiert. Zudem erlauben die anderen Stärken / Schwächen der Leoparden halt auch andere Einsatzprofile.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Daran ist so ziemlich alles falsch.



Wir warten auch immer noch auf die Erleuchtung von dir warum alles falsch sein soll, "großer Panzerexperte", oder hat der Vogel außer großspuriger Sätze, lahmer Videos und heißer Luft nichts im Schnabel?


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSww8vkjGIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem erlauben die anderen Stärken / Schwächen der Leoparden halt auch andere Einsatzprofile.


Topographie in Verbindung mit der Höhenrichtbarkeit der Kanone ist auch noch ein Punkt. Man Vergleiche die Topographie von Polen, vorallem beim Suwalki Gap, mit der von Ungarn. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
http://www.mygeo.info/landkarten/polen/Polen_Topographie_Staedte.png
https://de.maps-hungary.com/img/0/ungarn-topografische-karte.jpg


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, nimm es mir nicht böse, aber das macht do soch absolut keinen Sinn, da du einfach entscheidende Fehler im Bezug auf die Vergleichbarkeit machst, indem du wild deine Erfahrungen / Beobachtungen / Erzählungen aus NVA Zeiten (das Beste was die NVA an T-72 hatte waren T-72GM1 , was T-72A Export, mit verstärkter Turmpanzerung waren, und T-72B) mit dem vergleichst was in irgendwelchen Konflikten wesentlich später passiert ist und wo modernere Ausführungen gegen veraltete und schlecht gewartete Fahrzeuge mit schlechte Gefechtsfeldführung und strategischer Führung, gekämpft haben..


Woher hast Du Deine ausführlichen Kenntnisse des T-72 mit all seinen Untervarianten?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Woher hast Du Deine ausführlichen Kenntnisse des T-72 mit all seinen Untervarianten?



Aus verschiedenen Büchern zu der Thematik moderner Hauptkampfpanzer / Kriegsführung, unter anderem von Steven J. Zaloga, aber auch Dimitri Kolmakow / Sergei Ustjanzew und Rolf Hilmes.

*edit* Scheint so als wenn der Birdman mit seinen Videos gegen einen moderativen Baum geflogen ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aus verschiedenen Büchern zu der Thematik moderner Hauptkampfpanzer / Kriegsführung, unter anderem von Steven J. Zaloga, aber auch Dimitri Kolmakow / Sergei Ustjanzew und Rolf Hilmes.


Ich dachte, Du wärst Kommandant oder Richtschütze gewesen.
Schade.
Endlich mal ein aktiver T-72 Experte wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Scheint so als wenn der Birdman mit  seinen Videos gegen einen moderativen Baum geflogen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Na ja, da war ja nun gar kein echter Gehalt vorhanden.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du wärst Kommandant oder Richtschütze gewesen.
> Schade.



Nein, ich hab mich da an die Meinung meines Opas gehalten: "Junge, als Panzerfahrer hast du zwar bei jedem Wetter ein Dach über dem Kopf und einen trockenen Kopf, aber dafür kämpfst du auch immer mit beiden Füßen aus einem Sarg herraus. Bei der Infanterie ist zwar das Wetter oft beschissen, aber dafür hast du solange deine Füße gesund sind auch mindestens drei Richtungen um aus einem Gefahrenbereich lebend raus zu kommen." 

Und der musste es ja wissen, hat den leidigen Zweiten Weltkrieg von Frankreich bis in den Kaukasus und zurück über Kuban bis Seelow (letzten Wochen mit Knieschuss im Lazaret) mitgemacht und überlebt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Schutz der Besatzung ging es in der Disskusion hier viel mehr darum wie schnell die Besatzung ein Fahrzeug verlassen kann, muss der Fahrer erstmal durch den kompletten Kampfraum klettern um raus zu kommen, gibt es ausreichend schnell erreichbare Notausstiege für die Besatzung.
> Wie sind Munition und Treibstoff angeordnet und gesichert, gerade russische Panzer waren lange tickende Zeitbomben, da Treibstoff und Munition hinter der Frontplatte direkt hintereinander lagen, was bei Frontaldurchschlägen der Wanne zu einem zimlich sicheren blow up mit abgesprengten Turm und Totalausfall der Besatzung + Panzer führte.



Okay, das ist ein Argument. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man das in derartiger Absolutheit sagen kann. Erstmal muss nur der Fahrer klettern, die anderen kommen genauso leicht raus wie in westlichen Designs und auch da ist es meines Wissens nach in einigen Turmstellungen nicht unbedingt leicht, sodass klettern drinnen gegen klettern draußen steht. Vor allem aber sind bei westlichen Panzern von vorneherein 33% mehr Leute in Gefahr und es ist ja nicht unbedingt so, dass bei einem direkten Treffer mangelnde Fluchtwege das Einzige sind, was zum Tod führen kann. Im Gegenteil. Wenn vier Treffer je acht sowjetische und NATO-Crew-Mitglieder sofort töten und von den verbleibenden 75% der NATO-Leute, aber nur 50% der Sowjets den Ausstieg schaffen, dann steht es immer noch 10 Tote zu 10 Tote.

Munition im Dieseltank sehe ich auch nicht als Steigerung der Gefahr gegenüber Diesel-oder-Munition im Mannschaftsraum. Ehe ein brennender Tank die Munition entzündet, ist die Crew lässt geröstet oder ausgestiegen und ob eine explodierende Granate nun Diesel verteilt oder nicht, macht auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Bleibt also die mangelnde Abtrennung und die Positionierung an exponierteren Bereichen des Rumpfes, die die Überlebenschancen bei einem Treffer reduzierten. Sie verringerten aber auch den Platzbedarf und erlaubten damit einen flacheren Rumpf mit flacherer Front, was die Gefahr eines Treffers deutlich reduzierte. Auch hier haben sich die sowjetischen Designer sicherlich an keiner Stelle Kampftauglichkeit zugunsten von Besatzungs-Rettungsmöglichkeiten getauscht, aber das Ergebnis hätte in einem direkten Konflikt möglicherweise trotzdem weniger Opfer gefordert.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das schützt aber in der Regel nur gegen Infanteriewaffen mit Hohlladung, wie Panzerfäuste, da es meist nur praktikabel an den Seiten und dem Heck verwendbar ist, nicht aber in Front des Fahrzeugs, wo es gegen die Hohlladungen gegnerischer Panzer wichtig gewesen wäre.



Auch an den Seiten sind solche Konzepte in vielen Szenarien kaum praktikabel, weil die Panzer dann nicht mehr transportfähig sind. Sowas kann man also nur Nachrüsten, wenn man über längeren Zeitraum in einem beschränkten Zielgebiet aktiv ist, aber für die Szenarien des Kalten Krieges war die schnelle, großräumige Verlegbarkeit ein wichtiger Aspekt und 4,5 m breite Vehikel somit keine Option.



> Schlechter Vergleich, da Südafrika vor allen Radpanzer benutzt weil es zum einen das Waffenembargo von 1977 gab (welches sie zur Autarkie bei der Waffenindustrie zwang), das Gelände in Afrika die umfassende Nutzung erlaubt und zum anderen diese in der Anschaffung und Unterhalt / Wartung deutlich kostengünstiger sind als ein vollwertiger Hauptkampfpanzer.



Naja. Solange es trocken ist, mag das gelten, aber afaik gibt es im Süden Afrikas reichlich Bodenstrukturen, die in nassem Zustand für schwere Radfahrzeuge praktisch unpassierbar werden. Dazu kommt das, insbesondere in den 80ern, mangelhaft ausgebaute Verkehrsnetz, bei dem der Feind praktisch nur noch einen Schulatlas statt einer Aufkläfungseinheit braucht, um herauszufinden, auf welchem (einzigem) Wege Einheiten schnell in welche Region gelangen könnten.

Ich denke schon, dass hier eher Bedarfs-/Kostenanlysen eine Rolle gespielt haben: Steigert die Bauweise eines schweren Kampfpanzers dessen Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit auf das 3-4-5 fache eines Radpanzers, von dem man für die gleichen Gesamtkosten 3-4-5 Stück unterhalten könnte?




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die taktischen Fähigkeiten der Iraker kann ich nicht einschätzen.



Oh doch, das kannst du sehr wohl. Ich zitiere



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das haben die Amis rausgefunden und zwischen den Turm in den Tank geschossen.



Was soll man zur taktischen Fähigkeit nach der Feststellung "Feind konnte regelmäßig erfolgreiche Potshots auf ein 10 cm schmales Ziel durchführen" noch sagen?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deutschland handhabt das meines Wissens als eines der wenigen Länder etwas anders, wir geben an bestimmte Nato-Staaten ohne technische Einschränkungen ab, die USA, England, Frankreich & Russland aber z.B. verkaufen grundsätzlich nicht den gleichen Stand an Technologie, welcher dem aktuellen Stand in ihrer eigenen Armee entspricht (um sich im Falle eines Konflikts einen "Vorteil" zu erhalten).



Afaik nicht nur an NATO-Staaten, sondern auch an Partner, oder? Der 2A4 ist auf alle Fälle global im Einsatz, ohne dass er technisch abgespeckt wurde, und ich wüsste auch nicht, was in Katars 2A7 gegenüber den deutschen 2A6 fehlen sollte, trotz der Optimierung für Konflikte Innerorts.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, daran hab ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht.
> Dann sollten die Ersatzteile eigentlich auch nicht der Grund sein, evt.  sind die Leopard 2 dann auch einfach nur als Ergänzung zu den polnischen t-72 zu sehen, da man die modernisierten t-72 (PT-91) ja weiter behält und alte t-72 modernisiert. Zudem erlauben die anderen Stärken / Schwächen der Leoparden halt auch andere Einsatzprofile.



Ersatzteile selbst herzustellen ist nicht das gleiche, wie ganze Panzer fertigen zu können. Schon heute machen die T-72-basierten Modelle nur einen Bruchteil der polnischen Streitkräfte auf und offensichtlich haben sie keine Möglichkeit, leicht an mehr ranzukommen. Da wäre es aus rein logistischer Sicht sinnvoll, mittelfristig ganz auf Leoparden umzusteigen, auch wenn man die 72er selbst in Stand halten kann. Zumal diese in ihrem aktuellen Zustand sicherlich einige interessierte Abnehmer international finden, in 10-20 Jahren aber möglicherweise nur noch Alteisen sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab mich da an die Meinung meines Opas gehalten: "Junge, als Panzerfahrer hast du zwar bei jedem Wetter ein Dach über dem Kopf und einen trockenen Kopf, aber dafür kämpfst du auch immer mit beiden Füßen aus einem Sarg herraus. Bei der Infanterie ist zwar das Wetter oft beschissen, aber dafür hast du solange deine Füße gesund sind auch mindestens drei Richtungen um aus einem Gefahrenbereich lebend raus zu kommen."


 Richtig. 
Während der die Infantrie schon längst im Urlaub war, haben wir immer noch die Kiste repariert und wieder einigermaßen auf den Stand vor der Ausfahrt gebracht.

Als Literatur hab ich auch noch den Lüdecke Typenkompass der Panzer der UdSSR/Rußlands hier gefunden.
Da gibt es zwar auch einige Untervarianten des T-72, aber so viele, wie Du genannt hast, nicht.

Danke für den Literaturtipp.
Gibt es den Steven Zaloga auch in deutscher Fassung?

Und wenn nicht, ein bißchen Englisch kann ich noch zur Not als PC-Fritze. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll man zur taktischen Fähigkeit  nach der Feststellung "Feind konnte regelmäßig erfolgreiche Potshots auf  ein 10 cm schmales Ziel durchführen" noch sagen?


 Meine Erfahrung lehrt mich: unterschätze niemals einen Menschen.
Die irakische Elite-Ausbildung war allerdings dann doch entsprechend meiner Vorurteile eher mehr Propaganda.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ersatzteile selbst herzustellen ist nicht das gleiche, wie ganze Panzer  fertigen zu können. Schon heute machen die T-72-basierten Modelle nur  einen Bruchteil der polnischen Streitkräfte auf und offensichtlich haben  sie keine Möglichkeit, leicht an mehr ranzukommen. Da wäre es aus rein  logistischer Sicht sinnvoll, mittelfristig ganz auf Leoparden  umzusteigen, auch wenn man die 72er selbst in Stand halten kann.


Da steht, wie fast überall, wohl der finanzielle Aufwand dagegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal  diese in ihrem aktuellen Zustand sicherlich einige interessierte  Abnehmer international finden, in 10-20 Jahren aber möglicherweise nur  noch Alteisen sind.


 Wollten wir den Schrott nicht mal abschaffen?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gibt es den Steven Zaloga auch in deutscher Fassung?
> 
> Und wenn nicht, ein bißchen Englisch kann ich noch zur Not als PC-Fritze.



Glaube das wirst du bei ihm auch brauchen, wäre mir nicht bekannt das es seine Bücher auch auf Deutsch geben würde.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

Hier mal ein Panzerknacker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJMdVIyf4Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvIJvPj_pjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Gunship hier hat auch heftige Boardkanonen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UG8A3FXhZ_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wollten wir den Schrott nicht mal abschaffen?



Meinst du die Sovjetischen Panzer der Nato-Partnerländer, wie Polen und Rumänien?

Würde man sicherlich gerne, ist aber halt auch eine Ausbildungs- und Kostenfrage für die entsprechenden Länder. Für die meisten entsprechenden Länder ist es günstiger gewesen nach dem Beitritt zur Nato entsprechende Panzer weiterzunutzen und nur auf Nato-Standard zu upgraden (Feuerleitanlagen ect.) als sich komplett neue Panzer anzuschaffen und dafür neue Ausbildungspläne zu schaffen und die Besatzungen auf neue Panzer umzuschulen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Panzerknacker...



Bitte hier nicht einfach wahllos irgenwelche Videos posten, dafür ist der Thread nicht gedacht.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte hier nicht einfach wahllos irgenwelche Videos posten, dafür ist der Thread nicht gedacht.


Ach ja? Wo steht das denn? Im Startpost nicht.
Und wahllos ist das nicht...  das hat schon seinen Hintergrund.
Ich wollte die Diskussion nämlich mal Richtung "Flugzeuge" lenken.
Da mein Detailwissen was Panzer angeht eher begrenzt ist.

Aber wenn ihr hier weiter nur über Panzer schreiben wollt dann bin ich hier raus.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach ja? Wo steht das denn? Im Startpost nicht.



Im Startpost steht es sehr wohl:



> *In diesen Thread darf gerne über*
> *- Militärtechnik
> - Geschichtliche Ereignisse
> - Militärhistorie
> ...



Videos ohne eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu posten ist eben keine Basis für eine Diskussion.
Es spricht nichts dagegen im Rahmen einer Diskussion auch mal eine Video zur Untermauerung der eigenen Standpunkte im Rahmen eines Posts zu benutzen, aber nur um "hübsche" Videos zu posten ist dieser Thread eben nicht gedacht, dafür gibt es schon den "Das sollte man gesehen haben" Video-Thread.

Darum wurde Birdman auch gesperrt und seine Videos hier im Thread gelöscht, die hatten durchaus auch einen militärischen Hintergrund, aber keine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, weil dafür müsste man auch mal schriftlich formulieren worüber man reden will / worauf man das Thema lenken möchte!


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum wurde Birdman auch gesperrt und seine Videos hier im Thread gelöscht, die hatten durchaus auch einen militärischen Hintergrund, aber keine Grundlage für eine Diskussion!


Jetzt wird man schon gesperrt nur weil man Videos postet?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt wird man schon gesperrt nur weil man Videos postet?



Wenn man es nicht schafft zu schriftlich zu formulieren was man mit dem Video sagen möchte klar, oder knallst du in RL Leuten auch einfach nur unkommentierte Videos vor den Latz, wenn du mit ihnen einen Diskussion beginnen willst?
Dann würde ich in RL auch sagen, "ja schön Tschüss", und dich stehen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die A10 war und ist es sogar vielleicht noch, eines der wichtigsten Anti-Panzerwaffensysteme der Nato, die Mi 24 und Su 25 wurden ja auch schon hier in die Diskussion eingeführt.


Ich finde die Boardkanone "GAU-8/A Avenger" beeindruckend. Die durchschlägt fast jeden Panzerung.
Außerdem kann die A10 noch mit zahlreichen Raketen und Bomben bestückt werden. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man es nicht schafft zu schriftlich zu formulieren was man mit dem Video sagen möchte klar, oder knallst du in RL Leuten auch einfach nur unkommentierte Videos vor den Latz, wenn du mit ihnen einen Diskussion beginnen willst?
> Dann würde ich in RL auch sagen, "ja schön Tschüss", und dich stehen lassen.


Ja ok, ich hätte mehr dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Videos ohne eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu posten ist eben keine Basis für eine Diskussion.



Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für diesen Thread, sondern ist allgemein Bestandteil der Forenregeln. Posts ohne eigene Aussage = Spam.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die A10 war und ist es sogar vielleicht noch, eines der wichtigsten Anti-Panzerwaffensysteme der Nato, die Mi 24 und Su 25 wurden ja auch schon hier in die Diskussion eingeführt.



Der NATO schon mal nicht, denn die Amerikaner haben sie nie exportiert. Und auch innerhalb des Aufgabenbereichs der NATO ist sie nicht sonderlich viel wert, da man sie nur bei Luftüberlegenheit wirkungsvoll einsetzen kann. Gegen einen Gegner, der zu effektiven Luftschlägen in der Lage ist, wäre sie vermutlich komplett wirkungslos, da sie leicht zu orten und leicht einzuholen ist und nicht einmal von Basen in großer Entfernung zur Front operieren kann. All das hatten die USA in ihren direkt geführten Kriegen zur Sicherung globaler Kontrolle auch nicht nötig (ein billiges, gegenüber Infanteriewaffen vergleichsweise robustes Werkzeug zur massenhaften Vernichtung gegenerischer Panzerfahrzeuge dagegen schon), aber die haben sie ja nicht ohne Grund beinahe alle außerhalb von NATO-Verträgen und unter der Suchung von Unterstützern auf anderem Wege geführt.

@Ryza: Die GAU-8/A, vor allem ihr Magazin, ist technisch beeindruckend. Aber sie ist nicht übermäßig panzerbrechend. Im Gegenteil, gemessen am Gewicht der Waffe ist die panzerbrechende Wirkung beinahe lächerlich. Ihre Stärke liegt in der Feuergeschwindigkeit und dem, für diese Durchschlagskraft, annehmbaren Rückstoß bei einem, gemessen an der Munitionskapazität, akzeptablen Gewicht für das Gesamtpaket. So kann die A-10 als Waffensystem trotz ihrer geringen Durchschlagskraft sehr effektiv sein, weil sie im Gegensatz zu anderen panzerbrechenden Waffen ihren Angriffswinkel frei und sehr günstig auswählt. Von hinten oben reicht dann selbst eine, verglichen mit anderen Anti-Panzerwaffen, durchschlagsschwache GAU-8/A, um ?nahezu? jeden Panzer zu zerstören.

Aber auch das setzt eben die Luftüberlegenheit und beschränkte Boden-Luftverteidigung voraus. Wenn eine Tunguska in der Nähe steht, dann kann die A-10 auch nur noch hoffen, dass sie spät entdeckt wurde, um den Hauch einer Überlebenschance zu haben und das ihre Hellfire das Ziel alleine finden. Die GAU-8/A ist gegen einen Gegner, der zurückschießt, nutzloser Ballast.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Scheint so als wenn der Birdman mit seinen Videos gegen einen moderativen Baum geflogen ist.


Oder eines der dreizehn Warsteiner war wohl schlecht. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde man sicherlich gerne, ist aber halt  auch eine Ausbildungs- und Kostenfrage für die entsprechenden  Länder.


Auch der M60 wird weiterhin fleißig genutzt und der ist mittlerweile genauso alt. Vorallem  hat Israel nicht nur seine eigenen, sondern auch die der Türkei,  Jordanien und Ägypten kräftig aufgemotzt, teils sogar mit 120mm  Glattrohrkanone.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Ryza: Die GAU-8/A, vor allem ihr Magazin, ist technisch beeindruckend. Aber sie ist nicht übermäßig panzerbrechend. Im Gegenteil, gemessen am Gewicht der Waffe ist die panzerbrechende Wirkung beinahe lächerlich. Ihre Stärke liegt in der Feuergeschwindigkeit und dem, für diese Durchschlagskraft, annehmbaren Rückstoß bei einem, gemessen an der Munitionskapazität, akzeptablen Gewicht für das Gesamtpaket. So kann die A-10 als Waffensystem trotz ihrer geringen Durchschlagskraft sehr effektiv sein, weil sie im Gegensatz zu anderen panzerbrechenden Waffen ihren Angriffswinkel frei und sehr günstig auswählt. Von hinten oben reicht dann selbst eine, verglichen mit anderen Anti-Panzerwaffen, durchschlagsschwache GAU-8/A, um ?nahezu? jeden Panzer zu zerstören.


Welche Munitionstypen sind denn noch durchschlagsstärker als panzerbrechende Munition mit Urankern?
Ja die Feuergeschwindigkeit ist echt krass.  4200 Schuss/min.



> Aber auch das setzt eben die Luftüberlegenheit und beschränkte Boden-Luftverteidigung voraus. Wenn eine Tunguska in der Nähe steht, dann kann die A-10 auch nur noch hoffen, dass sie spät entdeckt wurde, um den Hauch einer Überlebenschance zu haben und das ihre Hellfire das Ziel alleine finden. Die GAU-8/A ist gegen einen Gegner, der zurückschießt, nutzloser Ballast.


Ich denke gegen Kampfhubschrauber hätte sie noch eine Chance. Auf Distanz.
In Dogfights wohl nicht das sie nicht so wendig ist.
Gegen Kampfjets hätte sie natürlich  gar keine Chance.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch der M60 wird weiterhin fleißig genutzt und der ist mittlerweile genauso alt. Vorallem  hat Israel nicht nur seine eigenen, sondern auch die der Türkei,  Jordanien und Ägypten kräftig aufgemotzt, teils sogar mit 120mm  Glattrohrkanone.



Um beim Beispiel Ägypten zu bleiben, der einzige Gegner in der Region der über eine nennenswerte Zahl relativ moderner Panzer verfügt ist Israel, alle anderen Nachbarn Ägyptens verfügen maximal über wenige bis keine halbwegs modernen Panzer und stärker veraltete, oder gar antiquierte Panzer, für die ein modernisierter M60 bei richtiger Führung immer noch ein überlegener, oder mindestens ebenbürdiger Gegner ist.
Auch ist die Verfügbarkeit von Errsatzteilen für den M60 nach wie vor sehr gut, da er noch in diversen Ländern aktiv eingesetzt wird und u.a. in den USA vom Hersteller Ersatzteile produziert werden.

Es besteht also im Grunde auch wenig Grund dafür einen komplett neuen Hauptkampfpanzer anzuschaffen, statt den bereits vorhandenen M60 rundum zu modernisieren, da es halt keine mögliche Bedrohnung gibt die in nennenswerter Zahl über modernere / bessere Panzer verfügt als Ägypten mit modernisierten M60.
Entsprechend, was wie ja schon zuvor angebracht, auch am Ende günstiger wird als einen völlig Neuen und teureren anzuschaffen, denn man eigentlich nicht benötigt.
Außerdem gibt es ja u.a. Rüstungsunternehmen, wie in Israel (M60 Magach) / Türkei (M60 Sabra), die bereits Konzepte für vollmodernisierte M60 anbieten und an mögliche Interessenten verkaufen.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Türkei (M60 Sabra)


Die Modernisierung wurde nicht von der Türkei gemacht, die Türkei hat sie in Israel in Auftrag gegeben und dort durchführen lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein A10 Einsatz wäre immer von Nato Jets gedeckt worden, ob jetzt F16, F15, Starfighter, Phantom oder Mirage, spielt dabei keine Rolle, ihr eigentlicher Gegner war die Boden-Luft-Verteidigung und nicht gegnerische Jets, die wären unter normalen Umständen nie in ihre Nähe gekommen, dazu war die NAto in der Luft viel zu gut aufgestellt inklusive ihrer Luftraumüberwachung und Koordinierung mit den Awacs, dem der Warschauer Pakt nichts vergleichbares entgegensetzen konnte.



Das ist so nicht richtig, SAMs bzw AAA sind nicht der Gegner der A10. Klar es ist eine Bedrohung für sie, aber die A10 ist nicht wirklich SEAD  oder EW fähig.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2020)

Ja da gibt es Verfahren, aber da solltest du besser Mahoy fragen er war mWn. Pilot und fertig ausgebildet 
Die A10 ist eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß, sie ist durch ihre Bewaffnung und Panzerung relativ schwerfällig (muss sie ja wegen der Fliegerabwehr (nicht Flugabwehr)).

CAS gehört eigentlich den Drohnen und ich hoffe, dass wir so schnell wie möglich bewaffnete Drohnen bekommen.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es Verfahren, aber da solltest du besser Mahoy fragen er war mWn. Pilot und fertig ausgebildet


compisucher war es.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> CAS gehört eigentlich den Drohnen und ich hoffe, *dass wir so schnell wie möglich* bewaffnete Drohnen bekommen.



Bei den Klapsköpfen bei uns in den Fraktionen vom Bundestag, die überall wittern das man damit Zivilisten töten will und nicht feindliche Verbände am Boden, irgendwie schwer vorstellbar...


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meinst du die Sovjetischen Panzer der Nato-Partnerländer, wie Polen und Rumänien?


 Ich meinte alle Waffen.
Wir hatten die Chance nach 1989, aber irgendwer hat da schwere Fehler gemacht. oder Dollarzeichen in den Augen gehabt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> compisucher war es.


Gut danke 
@mahoy
Was hast du nochmal gemacht?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei den Klapsköpfen bei uns in den Fraktionen vom Bundestag, die überall wittern das man damit Zivilisten töten will und nicht feindliche Verbände am Boden, irgendwie schwer vorstellbar...


Ja das ist so unsinnig.
Drohnen retten leben


----------



## acc (27. April 2020)

in der realität retten drohnen kein leben, sondern vernichtet es.


----------



## Sparanus (27. April 2020)

Wir setzen dich mal in einen Taliban Hinterhalt und warten ab wie du dann denkst.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. April 2020)

acc schrieb:


> in der realität retten drohnen kein leben, sondern vernichtet es.



In der "Realität" bist du leider scheinbar noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2020)

Die A-10 durfte ich mal auf einer Range (Nellis AFB) beobachten.
Die Feuerkraft ist schon beeindruckend.
Die Amis hatten irgendwoher ausgemusterte T-72 und Leo 1 organisiert.
Nur eine einzige 300 g schwere Granate durchschlägt sämtliche Stahlpanzerung.
Die Waffe tötet die Besatzung durch den plötzliche entstehenden Druck und die Splitter im Innern.
Die Piloten feuern nur ganz kurze Salven, aber von gefühlt 30-50 Granaten treffen gut 10-20 , gefühlter Trefferdurchmesser unter 10 m und das auf über 2,5 km Entfernung.
Der Panzer merkt im Ernstfall gar nicht, dass er beschossen wird.
Es wurden hierbei aber keine uranangereicherte Munition verwendet, die dürfte noch heftiger sein, weil schwerer.

Das Teil ist erstaunlich wendig im Flug, für die Tatsache, das wir hier über ein fliegendes Scheunentor reden.

Dennoch, in einer modernen Kriegsumgebung, in der jeder Depp mit einer Stinger-ähnlichen Waffe rumläuft, leider eher ein Anachronismus geworden.

PS: 
Einen Treffer durch eine RPG-7 hält der Bock dennoch aus, ist so damals konzipiert worden 
PPS:
Viel böser ist das Gunship, dass aus sehr großer Entfernung bei entsprechender Luftüberlegenheit als fliegende Artillerie praktisch alles ausschalten kann, was sich so am Boden bewegt.
Lockheed AC-130 – Wikipedia


----------



## acc (27. April 2020)

acc schrieb:


> in der realität retten drohnen kein leben, sondern vernichtet es.



ich hatte jetzt mit fakten gerechnet, aber da kommt von dir internetheld wie gewohnt nichts.


----------



## acc (27. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der "Realität" bist du leider scheinbar noch nicht angekommen.



tja die realitöät sieht so aus, dass jede menge zivilisten gekillt werden. wie wäre es, wenn du dass einfach mal akzeptierst anstatt einen auf realitätsverweigerer zu machen?


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Hier hat jemand ein Modellflugzeug der A10 geflogen . Das Teil ist fast so groß wie eine Drohne.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWZTTg0hEwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist ein cooles Hobby!


----------



## Sparanus (27. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Realitätsverweigerer hier bist du, warum soll man eigene Soldatenleben aufs Spiel setzen, wenn solche Missionen auch Drohnen erledigen können?


Wobei das nichtmal die Frage ist, es geht nur um Luftnahunterstützung und da ist jemand am Boden der seine Situation im Blick hat und entsprechende Schläge anfordert.

Aber auch lustig, heute haben sie Angst vor Killerdrohnen, aber klassische Flächenbombardements mit Dutzenden Bombern wie in Vietnam sind ja viel geiler.
Bei der Entwicklung konventioneller Waffen achtet man immer mehr darauf eben keine Zivilisten zu erwischen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. April 2020)

acc schrieb:


> tja die realitöät sieht so aus, dass jede menge zivilisten gekillt werden. wie wäre es, wenn du dass einfach mal akzeptierst anstatt einen auf realitätsverweigerer zu machen?



Ach so und weil Länder wie die USA das so handhaben, mit Drohnen auf gut Glück mal einen afghanischen Bauern wegzubomben, weil er eine AK-47 hat, oder eine Hochzeitsgesellschaft, weil die könnten ja Terroristen sein, soll die Bundeswehr keine bewaffneten Drohnen benutzen, obwohl in einem symetrischen Krieg unverzichtbare Vorteile bieten und die Gefahr Zivilisten zu treffen nicht größer ist als wenn die gleiche Aufgabe unter wesentlich höheren Kosten und Gefahr für die Mannschaft des Flugzeugs, sowie anderen Nachteilen (z.B. lange  Neuausbildung und nicht ersetzbare Eerfahrung einer abgeschossenen Crew), ein Bodenkampfflugzeug erledigt.

Leute wie du sollten wirklich mal ihre Realität überprüfen, die scheint mächtig verzerrt zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @RyzA
> 
> Da dürfte aber der Wert eines Kompakwagens oder ziemlich guten Motorrads drinnstecken!


Das glaube ich auch.

Ich würde erstmal mit was deutlich Kleineren anfangen. Hubschrauber oder so.
Vielleicht hole ich mir irgendwann auch mal eine Drohne und knipse ein paar Fotos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Munitionstypen sind denn noch durchschlagsstärker als panzerbrechende Munition mit Urankern?



Durchschlagstärker als panzerbrechende Munition für Kaliber 30 mm ist z.B. panzerbrechende Munition für Kaliber 125 mm ...



> Ich denke gegen Kampfhubschrauber hätte sie noch eine Chance. Auf Distanz.
> In Dogfights wohl nicht das sie nicht so wendig ist.
> Gegen Kampfjets hätte sie natürlich  gar keine Chance.



Sie ist eigentlich sehr manövrierfähig, das wäre nicht das Problem. Aber sie ist auch lahm und komplett wehrlos. Alles, was schneller als ein Hubschrauber fliegt, könnte sich bequem aussuchen, von welcher Seite es eine A-10 zerlegen will und wenn es im ersten Durchgang nicht klappt, dann halt im zweiten. Und selbst bei Hubschraubern hängt es eher von dessen Ausladung und nicht von den Fähigkeiten der A-10-Crew ab. Sie verfügt nicht über die nötige Avionik, um gemäß typischer Taktiken in Bodennähe eingesetzte Hubschrauber rechtzeitig zu bemerken und wenn die dann AAMs dabei haben, wird es schwierig. Die einzige Überlebenschance besteht dann eigentlich in der robusten Bauweise und der Tatsache, dass Kampfhubschrauber normalerweise nicht damit rechnen, gegen Flugzeuge eingesetzt zu werden (kann sich in Gegenden mit hohe A-10-Dichte auch ändern) und deswegen typischerweise kaum derartige Waffen mitführen. Wenn die erste auf Täuschkörper reinfällt und die zweite einem A-10-Manöver zu träge folgt und sich in den Boden bohrt, dann reicht das möglicherweise um außer Schußweite zu kommen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein A10 Einsatz wäre immer von Nato Jets gedeckt worden, ob jetzt F16, F15, Starfighter, Phantom oder Mirage, spielt dabei keine Rolle, ihr eigentlicher Gegner war die Boden-Luft-Verteidigung und nicht gegnerische Jets, die wären unter normalen Umständen nie in ihre Nähe gekommen, dazu war die NAto in der Luft viel zu gut aufgestellt inklusive ihrer Luftraumüberwachung und Koordinierung mit den Awacs, dem der Warschauer Pakt nichts vergleichbares entgegensetzen konnte.



Also das halte ich aber für verdammt überheblich, davon auszugehen, dass die NATO automatisch die totale Luftüberlegenheit gehabt hätte. Es gab eine ganze Reihe sowjetischer Jets, die den genannten Maschinen hätte gefährlich werden können (von Raketen mal ganz zu schweigen) und die NATO hatte bei weitem nicht genug, um gleichzeitig ihren eigenen Luftraum zu schützen und bei einem Panzerangriff in der gefürchteten Breite und mit den praktisch vorhandenen Stückzahlen an allen Fronten A-10 mit einer unschlagbaren Übermacht zu begleiten. Umgekehrt mag es zur Diensteinführung mit F-104A/B als Rückgrat der Luftstreitkräfte eine Überlegung wert gewesen sein, überhaupt derartiges Combos zu praktizieren, aber spätere Multi-Role-Modelle könnten mit tendentiell weniger gebundenen Ressourcen auch einfach selbst mit Raketen die Panzer ausschalten, anstatt Luftsicherung über A-10 und A-10-Basen zu fliegen.





compisucher schrieb:


> PS:
> Einen Treffer durch eine RPG-7 hält der Bock dennoch aus, ist so damals konzipiert worden
> PPS:
> Viel böser ist das Gunship, dass aus sehr großer Entfernung bei entsprechender Luftüberlegenheit als fliegende Artillerie praktisch alles ausschalten kann, was sich so am Boden bewegt.
> Lockheed AC-130 &#8211; Wikipedia



Das Gunship-Konzept hat das gleiche Problem: Es funktioniert nur bei absoluter Luftüberlegenheit. Und dann kann praktisch alles praktisch alles ausschalten, AC-130 und A-10 sind unter solchen Bedingungen einfach nur billiger. Die eigentliche Stärke der AC-130 ist definitiv nicht die Kampfpanzerbekämpfung (ich glaube da ist sie sogar ziemlich schlecht, auch wenn sie leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge niedermähen kann), sondern großflächige Infanterie-Unterstützung und vor allem Ausdauer. Nicht umsonst wurde das Konzept im Vietanmkrieg entwickelt, wo man lange Zeit suchen musste, um überhaupt Spuren des Feindes zu finden, um dann einen halben Dschungel umzuhauen in der Hoffnung, jemanden zu treffen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Hier hat jemand ein Modellflugzeug der A10 geflogen . Das Teil ist fast so groß wie eine Drohne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hatten wir das Thema Spam nicht erst gestern?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Videos ohne eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu posten ist eben keine Basis für eine Diskussion.
> Es spricht nichts dagegen im Rahmen einer Diskussion auch mal eine Video zur Untermauerung der eigenen Standpunkte im Rahmen eines Posts zu benutzen, aber nur um "hübsche" Videos zu posten ist dieser Thread eben nicht gedacht, dafür gibt es schon den "Das sollte man gesehen haben" Video-Thread.



Hier geht es um Militärtechnik, nicht um Modellbau.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durchschlagstärker als panzerbrechende Munition für Kaliber 30 mm ist z.B. panzerbrechende Munition für Kaliber 125 mm ...


Absolut unnötiger Kommentar, denk mal drüber nach.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber sie ist auch lahm und komplett wehrlos. Alles, was schneller als ein Hubschrauber fliegt, könnte sich bequem aussuchen, von welcher Seite es eine A-10 zerlegen will und wenn es im ersten Durchgang nicht klappt, dann halt im zweiten.


Hallo wir sind nicht mehr im Weltkrieg.
Es wird oft BVR gekämpft und selbst wenn nicht solltest du mal gucken was LFKs wie die IRIS T schaffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzige Überlebenschance besteht dann eigentlich in der robusten Bauweise und der Tatsache, dass Kampfhubschrauber normalerweise nicht damit rechnen, gegen Flugzeuge eingesetzt zu werden


Deswegen hat der Apache teilweise AIM 9 L


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also das halte ich aber für verdammt überheblich, davon auszugehen, dass die NATO automatisch die totale Luftüberlegenheit gehabt hätte. Es gab eine ganze Reihe sowjetischer Jets, die den genannten Maschinen hätte gefährlich werden können (von Raketen mal ganz zu schweigen) und die NATO hatte bei weitem nicht genug, um gleichzeitig ihren eigenen Luftraum zu schützen und bei einem Panzerangriff in der gefürchteten Breite


Beschäftige dich mal mit den Begriffen FEZ, MEZ und integrierte Luftverteidigung.
Im kalten Krieg hatte man Ende der 80er Jahre NIKE, HAWK und Patriot für einen FlaRak Gürtel. So einfach kommt da nichts durch.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durchschlagstärker als panzerbrechende Munition für Kaliber 30 mm ist z.B. panzerbrechende Munition für Kaliber 125 mm ...


Sehr witzig. Ich meinte natürlich mit selben Kaliber.



> Hatten wir das Thema Spam nicht erst gestern?


Wieso? Ich hatte doch was dazu geschrieben.



> Hier geht es um Militärtechnik, nicht um Modellbau.


Das hat doch miteinander zu tun.

Aber gut dann lasse ich das. Poste auch keine Videos mehr wenn deswegen nur rumheult wird.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Gunship-Konzept hat das gleiche Problem: Es funktioniert nur bei absoluter Luftüberlegenheit. Und dann kann praktisch alles praktisch alles ausschalten, AC-130 und A-10 sind unter solchen Bedingungen einfach nur billiger. Die eigentliche Stärke der AC-130 ist definitiv nicht die Kampfpanzerbekämpfung (ich glaube da ist sie sogar ziemlich schlecht, auch wenn sie leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge niedermähen kann), sondern großflächige Infanterie-Unterstützung und vor allem Ausdauer. Nicht umsonst wurde das Konzept im Vietanmkrieg entwickelt, wo man lange Zeit suchen musste, um überhaupt Spuren des Feindes zu finden, um dann einen halben Dschungel umzuhauen in der Hoffnung, jemanden zu treffen.



Jain, dass die AC-130 nur bei Luftüberlegenheit funktioniert, hatte ich ja geschrieben und dürfte klar sein.
Ein so großes und langsames Ziel bedarf keine Bedrohung aus der Luft oder durch AA.

Die 105 mm Haubitze hat allerdings bei 10.000 m Kampfentfernung einen Trefferradius von unter 5 m aus dem Flugzeug heraus.
Selbst ein Beinahetreffer hat so viel kinetische Energie, dass es einen nahestehenden Panzer schlichtweg umwerfen würde und ein direkter Treffer wäre absolut tödlich.
Zugegebener Maßen wird primär Sprengbrand damit verschossen, dass unter Infanterie und leichten Fahrzeugen eine verheerende Wirkung zeigt.
Zudem ist die Kadenz dann doch zu langsam, um primär Panzer auszuschalten, aber dafür kann ja die Gunship gelenkte Bomben abwerfen 
Auf Janes hatte ich mal vor Jahren einen Bericht gelesen, da hatte eine Gunship mit nur zwei abgefeuerte Granaten einen gut 20  Fahrzeuge umfassenden Konvoi der Iraker komplett in die Luft gejagt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen hat der Apache teilweise AIM 9 L
> 
> Beschäftige dich mal mit den Begriffen FEZ, MEZ und integrierte Luftverteidigung.
> Im kalten Krieg hatte man Ende der 80er Jahre NIKE, HAWK und Patriot für einen FlaRak Gürtel. So einfach kommt da nichts durch.



Das erinnert mich an unsere Zeit, als man den AlphaJet als Hubschrauberjäger umgerüstet hatte.
Wir sollten mit ebenso 2x AIM-9L Hinds jagen.
OK, war theoretisch - praktisch ist ein Jet schlichtweg zu schnell und hat zu große Kurvenradien im Gefecht, als das was werden würde...

Zustimmung bzgl. Flugabwehrkapazität der NATO Ende der 1980ger - war schon gut.
Man hatte ja dann Anfang der 1990ger die MIG-29 als Referenzmodell "zum üben" aus der NVA und kannte die ELOKA Kapazitäten des ehemaligen Wahrschauer Paktes.

Zu der Zeit wäre den Patriots im Ernstfall so mancher Erfolg gegönnt gewesen, HAWK war auch noch ganz praktisch, nur die NIKE war schon betagt...


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

NIKE war aber auch ein Träger für nukleare Sprengköpfe, das hätte bei größeren Formationen richtig Ärger machen können.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Nun gut, der Kollateralschaden am Boden bei einer Atombombe in 10 km Höhe ist jetzt nicht sooo prickelnd - theoretisch aber geht das.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Genau,
wobei die Flugeigenschaften der MIG-29 sehr gut waren, die Elektronik jedoch gefühlt 10 Jahre hinterher hinkte.
Die SU-27 kenne ich auch nur aus der Literatur.
Das war ja schon nach meiner Zeit, aber ich hatte mal Gelegenheit, mit einem ehemaligen NVA-Piloten zu sprechen, der von der BW übernommen wurde und die MIG-29 bis zur Ausmusterung noch flog.
Es wurden recht intensive Vergleichstests geflogen und die die MIG-29 konnte sehr gut im Dogfight mit der F-16 mithalten und kurvte eine F-15 oder gar den Natodiesel gnadenlos aus.
In Fakt war die MIG-29 praktisch allen damaligen NATO Flugzeugen im Nahbereich von der Manövierbarkeit her überlegen.
Kernproblem war der Fernkampf.
Die Abstandswaffen und die Radartechnologie waren deutlich unterlegen.
Die MIG-29 mit der Avionik vom Eurofighter wäre heute noch ein Sahnestück


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> In Fakt war die MIG-29 praktisch allen damaligen NATO Flugzeugen im Nahbereich von der Manövierbarkeit her überlegen.



Das waren die MiG im Grunde schon seit dem Vietnamkrieg, schon da waren MiG-17 und MiG-21 im Dogfight der Phantom und fast allen anderen damaligen US-Typen von Flugzeugen überlegen oder zumindest ebenbürdig.
Allerdings hat der Dogfight im Luftkampf halt auch im Verlauf des Vietnamkriegs und danach zusehends, durch den Einsatz von zielsuchenden Rakten über lange Distanzen, an Bedeutung verloren.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das waren die MiG im Grunde schon seit dem Vietnamkrieg, schon da waren MiG-17 und MiG-21 im Dogfight der Phantom und fast allen anderen damaligen US-Typen von Flugzeugen überlegen oder zumindest ebenbürdig.
> Allerdings hat der Dogfight im Luftkampf halt auch im Verlauf des Vietnamkriegs und danach zusehends, durch den Einsatz von zielsuchenden Rakten über lange Distanzen, an Bedeutung verloren.



Jain, das mit dem Dogfight ja, aber man muss es relativieren.
Die Distanzwaffen, damals Sparrow, heute AMRAAM wurden stetig verbessert, während zu Anfang die Sparrow eher per Zufall traf, kannste heutzutage auf bis zu 180 km Entfernung mit einer Amraam jedem Feind das Licht ausknipsen
 = Schwachpunkt bei der z. B. MIG-29. Die hatte solche Distanzwaffen gar nicht.
Und bei der Amraam kannste Chaffs schmeissen wie blöde, das shc... Teil trifft trotzdem...^^

Anders wiederum ist es im Nahbereich.
Die bekannte AIM-9L (und Vorgänger) haste wirklich im Nahbereich abgefeuert, damit der gegnerische Pilot keine Gelegenheit hat Flares zu schmeissen.
Sprich, diese Waffe wird nicht auf Konstruktionsreichweite abgefeuert, sondern tatsächlich im Dogfight und da war die Aphid absolut tödlich und der Sidewinder sogar deutlich überlegen:
Wympel R-60 &#8211; Wikipedia
Meist innerhalb von 1.000 bis 3.000 m.


PS:
Ich war primär AlphaJet Pilot, war aber kurz vor Erreichen der Umschulung auf Tornado (Einsatzreife), als ich gesundheitlich  gegroundet wurde.
Sprich, alles, was ich über Luftkampf weiss, habe ich eher von Bekannten aus den Jagdgeschwadern, ich war JaBo-Pilot.
Das sind die feigen Typen, die sich im Tiefflug anschleichen, abschmeissen und dann versuchen, sich zu verdünnisieren...


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Aber aus diesen Erfahrungen haben wir unter anderem die IRIS T entwickelt


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Oha, da bist du dabei?
Respect!


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Ne hab sie nur aus Lego nachgebaut, aber mit ein bisschen Reserven von Silvester fliegt sie 


Aber in Ernst, ich hab vor mal so ein kleines AAA System zu bauen einfach mal aus Spaß um zu sehen ob ich nen Luftballon vom Himmel bekomme^^


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne hab sie nur aus Lego nachgebaut, aber mit ein bisschen Reserven von Silvester fliegt sie
> 
> 
> Aber in Ernst, ich hab vor mal so ein kleines AAA System zu bauen einfach mal aus Spaß um zu sehen ob ich nen Luftballon vom Himmel bekomme^^



Oha, da bin ja mal gespannt 
So ein Luftballon hat ja einen bescheidenen Radarquerschnitt und besonders warm ist er auch nicht - optisches Zielsystem?

Tipp: baue den Antrieb mit Wasserdampf oder Druckluft und nicht höher als 100 m oder so - dann hält sich der evtl. Behördenärger bedingt durch komische Nachbarn sehr in Grenzen...
Wasserrakete &#8211; Wikipedia

PET-Flasche, druck drauf und so ne Kamerad oben drauf:
TODAYI Mini Kamera Klein Akku UEberwachungskamera: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und aus dem Teil die app Steuerung ausbauen...
TobyRich SmartPlane Pro: Smartphone App gesteuertes Stuntflugzeug - ferngesteuerte Drohne fuer iOS und Android: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Nein AAA nicht SAM 
Es soll ja nicht sowas in Richtung Drohnenabwehr sein sondern einfach ein kleines Demo Objekt mit <5m Reichweite von Sensor und Effektor.
Es gibt ja billige (und entsprechende ungenaue) Radartechnik für Bastler.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Drohnenabwehr? = Schrot


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Eben keine Drohnenabwehr 

Aber das wird jetzt schon wieder zu OT


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Ach herrje, bin verwirrt....

Genua, zurück zur Ursuppe.

Ich habe z. B. wenig Ahnung von Panzern.
Aber das Thema interessiert mich schon.
Vor allem zwei Bereiche:
Wäre eine "Panzerarmee" heutzutage überhaupt noch sinnvoll (also große Anzahl usw.)
und 
wie schaut technologisch "the next Generation" aus.

Mir ist selber natürlich Leo2 und M1 Abrams ein Begriff und auch der  T-14 Armata kenne ich vom Namen her.

Aber das ist -so sehe ich das- alles Techno aus vergangenen Tagen, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wäre eine "Panzerarmee" heutzutage überhaupt noch sinnvoll (also große Anzahl usw.)



Ganz ohne Panzer wird es in verschiedenen Szenarien nicht gehen, aber die großen Panzerangriffe wie man sie vom Zweiten Weltkrieg kannte und bis in etwa die 1980er Jahre im Ostblock vorsah dürften aus heutiger Sicht wohl Geschichte sein.
Heute ist ehr die möglichst effektive Verbundwirkung aus verschiedenen Waffensystemen entscheidend, wobei der Trend in der symetrischen Kriegsführung wohl zunehmend dahin gehen wird das Drohnen in der Luft die Aufgabe von Erdkampfflugzeugen übernehmen und in Teilen auch die von Hubschraubern, sowie im Stadtkampf die Aufklärung und Nahunterstützung gegen / für die Infanterie.

Am Boden wird es ehr wohl auch zunehmend in diversen Szenarien auf mobile und autonome Waffenstationen ("Roboter") hinauslaufen (in Syrien haben die Russen erste feldfähige Versuche davon ja schon teilweise genutzt), auch wenn diese auf absehbare Zeit, wegen ihrer Beschaffenheit) noch nicht alle Aufgaben eines Infanteristen abdecken können werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> und
> wie schaut technologisch "the next Generation" aus.
> 
> Mir ist selber natürlich Leo2 und M1 Abrams ein Begriff und auch der  T-14 Armata kenne ich vom Namen her.
> ...



Schwierig zu sagen, grundsätzlich wird auch bei Kampfpanzern wohl der langfristige Trend hin zu möglichst keine Besatzung mehr im Panzer gehen und einer Verkleinerung und somit Verringerung des Gewichts der MBTs.

Mittelfristig wird sich aber wohl bei Panzern auch erstmal ehr wenig ändern, da die Technologie noch nicht ausgereift genug für einen wirklichen großen und vor allen in großen Mengen bezahlbaren Sprung zur nächstens Stufe ist und eine nächste Generation wird sich daher wohl auf den ersten Blick nicht so groß von heutigen MBTs unterscheiden.

Daher wird es wohl wie beim russischen T-14 vor allen auf bessere Panzerung bei möglichst gleichene Gewicht (mit Runde 70t sind wir da einfach an einer Grenze wo die Nachteile sonst zu groß werden) mehr Feuerkraft und möglichst maximierte Überlebensfähigkeiten für die Besatzungen hinasulaufen, gepart mit Netzwerkgestützten Rechnern in den Panzern, die sich untereinander austauschen und koordinieren können, um so möglichst viel mehr an Effektivität innerhalb eines Zuges und einer Kompanie, ect. zu erreichen.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2020)

Masse von so einem Teil, dass ist ein guter Ansatz.
Irgendwann genügen ja wohl auch die breitesten Ketten nicht mehr, um sinnig voranzukommen.
Irgendein 100-150 to Teil würde ja mutmaßlich einfach mal im Gelände stehen bleiben, oder?

Die Sicht aus so einem Panzer war ja wohl schon immer eher dürftig, da könnte ein (halb-)autonomes Teil/Roboter ja von Vorteil sein.

Bei "Kampfroboter" habe ich nur eher ein moralisch-ethisches Thema, wie soll die Maschine den Instinkt eines Soldaten haben? Freund/Feind?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Masse von so einem Teil, dass ist ein guter Ansatz.
> Irgendwann genügen ja wohl auch die breitesten Ketten nicht mehr, um sinnig voranzukommen.
> Irgendein 100-150 to Teil würde ja mutmaßlich einfach mal im Gelände stehen bleiben, oder?



Ja und nein, es ist vor allen eine Frage wie gut der Bodendruck verteilt wird, wo nicht zuletzt die Breite der Ketten eine Rolle spielt. Aber natürlich gibt es da irgendwann Grenzen, die aber in erster Linie schon lange vorher daraus resultieren das die logistische Beweglichkeit an Grenzen stößt, da Brücken das Gewicht nicht tragen können und Tunnel nicht breit genug sind. 
Außerdem neigt ein 150t schwerer Panzer auf sehr weichen Untergrund (Morast, Schlamm) natürlich schneller dazu stecken zu bleiben, als ein deutlich leichterer Panzer. Das ist schon bei westlichen Panzern der aktuellen Generation (Challenger 2, Leopard 2a5+ und M1A2 Abrams) mit ihren gut 70t ein zunehmendes Problem, von dem russische Panzer (t-90) mit rund 52t Gefechtsgewicht noch deutlich weniger betroffen sind.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Sicht aus so einem Panzer war ja wohl schon immer eher dürftig, da  könnte ein (halb-)autonomes Teil/Roboter ja von Vorteil sein.



Es geht, wobei auch da aktuell und künftig zusätzlich mehr über Monitore gearbeitet werden wird, die Bilder von Außenkameras wiedergeben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Bei "Kampfroboter" habe ich nur eher ein moralisch-ethisches Thema, wie  soll die Maschine den Instinkt eines Soldaten haben? Freund/Feind?



Soweit sind wir noch lange nicht. Es wird vor allen auf mobile Waffenstationen hinauslaufen die von irgendwo hinter der Front von einem Soldaten gesteuert werden, so wie aktuell in der Luft auch schon bei Drohnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2020)

Die Drohnen sind schon seit schätzungsweise 10 Jahren soweit, dass sie vollautonom agieren können. Die Kontrollzentren kontrollieren tatsächlich nur noch, bislang mit positiv-Freigabe (die Drohne muss einen expliziten Feuerbefehl für ihr anivisiertes Ziel erhalten)
Aber bei unseren (US eingeschlossen) Militärs fresse ich einen Besen, wenn die Dinger nicht für vollautonomen Betrieb für den "Ernstfall" ausgerüstet sind. Sollte es jemals zu einem Kampf kommen, in dem derartig hochgerüsteten Armeen aufeinandertreffen, dann wird der letzte Knopfdruck vor Räumung einer bedrohten Basis- oder Relaisstation nicht "Drohne: Such dir sofort einen Rückweg" sein, sondern "Drohne: Mach alleine weiter, Ziel kennst du ja".
Aber gegen Sandlochgräber kann man sich natürlich den Luxus einer Einzelüberwachung leisten, die PR-Pleite eines fehlerhaft handelnden autonomen Systems eher nicht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr witzig. Ich meinte natürlich mit selben Kaliber.



Dann hättest du das vielleicht mal irgendwann dazu schreiben sollen und nicht mehrfach von der panzerbrechenden Wirkung dieser 30-mm-Spritze sprechen sollen. Ich glaube seit den 30er Jahren wurde nichts derart kleines mehr als explizite Anti-Panzerwaffe konstruiert. (Die Su-25 hat zwar auch eine 30 mm Kanone, aber meines Wissens nach nicht für die Panzerbekämpfung. Mit nur 250 Schuss käme sie da auch nicht weit)



> Wieso? Ich hatte doch was dazu geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Das hat doch miteinander zu tun.



Also ich sehe in den zwei Sätzen weder einen Diskussionsansatz zu noch eine Aussage über Militärtechnik. Mag an mir liegen, aber ich denke es wäre noch nicht ausverschämt, für Threadteilnehmer wie mich dann mal 4-6 Sätze zu formulieren, damit der Bezug klarer wird.




compisucher schrieb:


> Jain, dass die AC-130 nur bei Luftüberlegenheit funktioniert, hatte ich ja geschrieben und dürfte klar sein.
> Ein so großes und langsames Ziel bedarf keine Bedrohung aus der Luft oder durch AA.
> 
> Die 105 mm Haubitze hat allerdings bei 10.000 m Kampfentfernung einen Trefferradius von unter 5 m aus dem Flugzeug heraus.
> ...



Okay, das ist etwas mehr als ich erwartet hätte. Verschießen die nicht immer noch die gleichen 2,1 kg TNT, schon beim 105-mm-Sherman nicht mehr wirklich gegen die Panzer der letzten Kriegsjahre geholfen haben?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich es mal in mehreren Zusammenfassungen gelesen habe, verlor der Warschauer Pakt ab den 80er Jahren mehr oder weniger "den Anchluss"in der Jet Entwicklung. Ihre Flanker und Fulcrum Serien (SU 27 und Mig 29) waren eher Kleinserien in den 80er Jahren  (eher Ende) und letzten Endes machte die F16 technisch und dann von der Masse als Brot und Butter Natoflieger den Deckel zu. Mit einer Mig 21 und 23, die die absolute Masse des Fluginventars des Warschauer Pakts darstellten, war Mitte der 80er Jahre eben nicht mehr viel zu gewinnen, da sie selbst den älteren Nato Typen nur gleichwertig oder unterlegen waren und gegen die modernen Typen wie F-15 und F-16  eben gravierend unterlegen, neben den Punkten die schon aufgezählt wurden.



Ich habe keinen Überblick über die Anzahl, aber die MiG-29 wurde ab 82 eingesetzt. Beim Versuch, flächendeckende Überlegenheit im gegnerischen Luftraum sicherzustellen, wäre man außerdem von MiG-31 (ab 81) aus größerer Distanz beharkt worden (keine Ahnung, ob die MiG-25 gegen moderne Ziele unterhalb der Größe einer B-1 effektiv gewesen wäre) und hätten sich natürlich mit SAMs rumärgern müssen. Die bessere Luftabwehr zu haben nützt (hoffentlich) nichts, wenn man gegnerische Panzer zerstören möchte, denn die sollten möglichst nicht in die Nähe der eigenen Luftabwehr gerate. 

Da bis Mitte der 80er laut Wiki auch keine 500 F-16 produziert, also vermutlich weniger als 400 im Einsatz und F-15 gab es auch nicht mehr. Auf der anderen Seite hätten über 700 A-10 gegen tausende alte MiGs beschützt werden müssen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die nötigen Ressourcen für ständige Eskorten dieses einen Waffensystems vorhanden waren. Zumal die A-10 keine langen Anflugwege mag, sondern von vorgelagerten Behelfspisten operieren soll, die dann 24/7 Luftsicherung der genannten Jets gebraucht hätten.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das waren die MiG im Grunde schon seit dem Vietnamkrieg, schon da waren MiG-17 und MiG-21 im Dogfight der Phantom und fast allen anderen damaligen US-Typen von Flugzeugen überlegen oder zumindest ebenbürdig.
> Allerdings hat der Dogfight im Luftkampf halt auch im Verlauf des Vietnamkriegs und danach zusehends, durch den Einsatz von zielsuchenden Rakten über lange Distanzen, an Bedeutung verloren.



Im Luftkampf sicherlich, aber gegen eine A-10? Die Dinger fliegen gerne sehr tief, ich glaube nicht dass die Sowjets Anfang der 80er schon MRAAM hatten, die Geländefolgeflug beherrschten, von Radarsystemen für deren Einsatz ganz zu schweigen. Da wäre BVR schwierig geworden und um auf kurze Entfernung ein deutlich langsameres Ziel anzugreifen, ist eine gewisse Beweglichkeit schon nützlich. Von daher waren die MiG-21 sicherlich optimale A-10-Killer. Diskutabel ist nur, ob man sie hätte daran hindern können, in die Nähe angreifender A-10 zu gelangen.





compisucher schrieb:


> Ach herrje, bin verwirrt....
> 
> Genua, zurück zur Ursuppe.
> 
> ...



Leo2 und M1 sind last Generation, potentielle Nachfolger kommen seit Jahren kaum über Reißbrettideen hinaus. Ich glaube in Frankreich sieht es nicht viel besser aus und Isreal entwickelt auch nur für die sehr speziellen heimischen Anforderungen weitert. Und der Armata macht zwar eine ganze Menge neu, vom T-14 gibt es afaik weiterhin nur eine handvoll Parade-Prototypen, damit Putin was hat wovor er sich ablichten lassen kann, aber von einsatzbereiten Verbänden ist man weit entfernt.

Das spiegelt, denke ich, auch sehr gut die vorherschende Meinung wieder: Es gibt zwar viele Ideen, wie man Kampfpanzer noch ein Stück besser machen könnte. Aber es interessiert niemanden mehr wirklich. Panzerung nützt extrem viel, solange sie niemand durchbrechen kann und sie wird beinahe wertlos, sobald es irgendwer kann. Und das kann in Zeiten des Luftkriegs jederzeit jedernorts jemand. Die Überlebensfähigkeit eines Leo2 gegenüber diversen Luft-Boden- und Boden-Boden-Raketen, die von jedem kleinen Kampflugzeug oder Schützenpanzer eingesetzt werden können, ist nicht so wahnsinnig viel besser verglichen mit der 0-Überlebensfähigkeit eines Centauro oder ähnlichem in gleicher Situation. Ein Großteil des Schutzes basiert eh auf geschickter Geländenutzung, idealerweise schießt man sowieso als erster, und von der profitieren alle gleich stark. Also setzen die meisten Armeen lieber auf eine Vielzahl, kleinerer Fahrzeuge, als auf wenige schwere. Lieber zwei Puma als einen Leo. Und noch besser vier Boxer mit gleichem Turm oben drauf (afaik bei der Bundeswehr nicht geplant, aber andere Armeen setzen vergleichbares ein)

Gerade für westliche Länder, die eher keinen Krieg vor der eigenen Haustür, sondern Sicherungseinsätze am anderen Ende der Welt durchführen, hat ein Schützenpanzer auch deutlich Vorteile beim Transport und er ist viel besser in teilzivilem Umfeld einsetzbar.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Panzer wird es in verschiedenen Szenarien nicht gehen, aber die großen Panzerangriffe wie man sie vom Zweiten Weltkrieg kannte und bis in etwa die 1980er Jahre im Ostblock vorsah dürften aus heutiger Sicht wohl Geschichte sein.



Witzigerweise waren sie selbst im zweiten Weltkrieg alles andere als häufig. Gezogene Artillerie und Infanterie spielten eine weitaus größere Rolle. Ich weiß nicht einmal ob es überhaupt eine Schlacht gab, in dem zwei primär mit aktuellen Panzern ausgestattete Verbände aufeinandertrafen. (Auch wenn einzelne Verbände natürlich immer mal wieder gezielt gegeneinander eingesetzt wurden.)

Da haben Kampfpanzer letztlich viel mit ihren marinen Geschwistern gemeinsam: Auch Schlachtschiffe wurden lange Zeit gegeneinander immer weiter entwickelt, trafen aber so gut wie nie aufeinander und wurden irgendwann durch Flugzeuge zur Bedeutungslosigkeit degradiert. Panzer haben demgegenüber den Vorteil, dass sie heimische Gebiete schützen können, was sie nie ganz osbolet werden lässt, aber ich glaube die einzigen wirklich von Panzern dominierten Feldzüge waren die Angriffe von Nachbarstaaten auf Israel.



> Schwierig zu sagen, grundsätzlich wird auch bei Kampfpanzern wohl der langfristige Trend hin zu möglichst keine Besatzung mehr im Panzer gehen und einer Verkleinerung und somit Verringerung des Gewichts der MBTs.



Keine Besatzung ist bei Panzern schwierig. Wir sind weit davon entfernt, Geländeinteraktion zu autonomisieren, Panzer können sich nicht schnell zurückziehen und sie können sich spätestens nach dem ersten Beschuss, mit etwas Pech aber schon aus rein geologischen Gründen auch nicht auf eine Funkverbindung verlassen. Aber vielleicht können wir auf zwei Besatzungsmitglieder runter, wenn die Fahrassistenzsysteme soweit sind, dass der Kommandant nur noch eine Richtung vorgeben muss - und wenn wir dann bereit sind, noch einmal in komplett neue Panzer zu investieren.

Ich denke aber, dass immer billigere AUVs gerade für ein Land wie Deutschland, dass Waffen eher bereithält denn verschleißt, die bessere Wahl für schwere Gegner sind. Ergänzt durch Schützenpanzer für alles, was eher selektive Manpower denn viel Masse erfordert. Denkbar wären auch verschiedene Formen von Aufklärungssystemen (Drohnen, Roboter, Infanterie) mit automatisierter Datenübertragung an Artillerie. Beim Stand der heutigen Technik ist es eigentlich nicht mehr erfoderlich, dass Geschütz in die Nähe dessen zu bringen, was man treffen möchte. Und wenn man das nicht macht, braucht man es auch kaum noch zu Panzern.




compisucher schrieb:


> Masse von so einem Teil, dass ist ein guter Ansatz.
> Irgendwann genügen ja wohl auch die breitesten Ketten nicht mehr, um sinnig voranzukommen.
> Irgendein 100-150 to Teil würde ja mutmaßlich einfach mal im Gelände stehen bleiben, oder?



Die reine Gelände-Beweglichkeit wäre nur eine Frage der Größe. Wenn du dir Tagebaubagger anguckst &#8211; wir können VIEL größere Kettenfahrzeuge bauen. Aber schon mit 100 t kommst du über sehr viele Brücken nicht mehr rüber, passt bei Beibehaltung der Proportionen nicht mehr auf normalbreite Straßen und bis natürlich auch ein sehr einfach zu entdeckendes und zu treffendes Ziel. Von der Logistik um so ein Monster kampffähig zu halten und den Kosten, wenn man sie in gleicher Zahl einsetzen möchte, ganz zu schweigen. Außerdem steigt durch die benötigte Auflagefläche auch die Größe der zu panzernden Flächen, ein 100 Tonner ist also kaum besser geschützt als ein 50 Tonner. Er hätte nur etwas mehr Platz im Innenraum (viel würde der entsprechend größere Motor wieder fressen). Der Trend in der (theoretischen) Entwicklung geht daher eher in Gegenrichtung: Man versucht die Innereien immer weiter zu verkleinern, um nur noch ein kleines Volumen schützen zu müssen und entsprechend besser schützen zu können, ohne dass das Gewicht steigt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

Du redest hier zu 90 Prozent Bullshit.


> Die Drohnen sind schon seit schätzungsweise 10 Jahren soweit, dass sie vollautonom agieren können.


Quelle? Ach nein gibt es ja nicht, weil Bullshit.


> Dann hättest du das vielleicht mal irgendwann dazu schreiben sollen und nicht mehrfach von der panzerbrechenden Wirkung dieser 30-mm-Spritze sprechen sollen. Ich glaube seit den 30er Jahren wurde nichts derart kleines mehr als explizite Anti-Panzerwaffe konstruiert. (Die Su-25 hat zwar auch eine 30 mm Kanone, aber meines Wissens nach nicht für die Panzerbekämpfung. Mit nur 250 Schuss käme sie da auch nicht weit)


Wieder Schwachsinn, siehe Kanonenvogel (Ju 87 G) es funktioniert weil eben anderer Winkel und andere Stelle.


> Okay, das ist etwas mehr als ich erwartet hätte. Verschießen die nicht immer noch die gleichen 2,1 kg TNT, schon beim 105-mm-Sherman nicht mehr wirklich gegen die Panzer der letzten Kriegsjahre geholfen haben?


Argh schon wieder mit nem Panzer schießt du woanders hin als mit einem Flugzeug.


> Da haben Kampfpanzer letztlich viel mit ihren marinen Geschwistern gemeinsam: Auch Schlachtschiffe wurden lange Zeit gegeneinander immer weiter entwickelt, trafen aber so gut wie nie aufeinander und wurden irgendwann durch Flugzeuge zur Bedeutungslosigkeit degradiert.


Das ist schon wieder Unsinn, das kann man nicht ordentlich vergleichen.


> Panzer können sich nicht schnell zurückziehen


Ähm doch das sg. Verzögerungsgefecht beruht mit Panzern genau da drauf.


> Beim Stand der heutigen Technik ist es eigentlich nicht mehr erfoderlich, dass Geschütz in die Nähe dessen zu bringen, was man treffen möchte. Und wenn man das nicht macht, braucht man es auch kaum noch zu Panzern.


Ja doch, du hast eben nicht immer Luftüberlegenheit oder gar Luftherrschaft und Boden Boden LFK sind auch nicht mehr so witzig, wenn der Gegner quantitativ auftritt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2020)

YouTube
Mal so ein Gedankenspiel vom ZDF, auch wenn man die Einschätzungen nicht teilt sehr interessant


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst halt wirklich viel Schwachsinn wenn der Tag lang ist, entweder aus Unwissenheit und mangelnder Recherche oder bewußt um deiner Agenda Argumente zu liefern.



Die Recherche war, gemäß des bislang eher lockeren Threads, tatsächlich auf Wiki beschränkt. Da ist von 519 MiG-31 deutlich vor den 90ern die Rede ("The first production batch of 519 MiG-31s including 349 "baseline models" was produced at the Sokol plant between 1976 and 1988") und zu deren Einsatzspektrum hast du selbst den Link geliefert: Alles ab der Größe einer Tomahawk, was diesseits von 8 G bleibt. In geringer Flughöhe, wo sich die R-33 ggf. keinen langen Anflugsbogen erlauben könnte, wäre die Sache weiter eingeschränkt weil sie ggf. deutlich engere Kurven als ihr Ziel fliegen muss, aber wir reden ja von Luftüberlegenheitsjägern. Prinzipiell gehörten zum geplanten Zielspektrum - soviel zur Manövrierfähigkeit möglicher Ziele.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass es ein effektives Waffensystem für diesen Einsatzzweck gewesen wäre, inbesondere wäre sie kein lukratives gewesen. Aber hier wäre so getan, als hätte die NATO in den ersten 12 Stunden alle MiG-21/-23 bis Vladivostik vom Himmel gefegt und damit wäre der Luftkrieg beendet gewesen. Das haut garantiert nicht hin.

Zur MiG-29: Wie gesagt, mir liegen keine Quellen zur zeitlichen Einordnung vor, bei der Indienststellung nutze ich scheinbar ähnliche Quellen wie du - nur dass die englische Version ein Jahr früher dran ist. Da beide keine Quellen angeben, kann ich den jeweiligen Wahrheitsgehalt nicht einschätzen.

Aber wenn wir so zählen, wie du bei der F-16, dann wären es ganz schön viele...
Nicht dass ich da besser gezählt hätte - Ich habe die zahlreiche Block 15 Charge versehntlich als repräsentativ bis "Mitte der 80er", also bis 85, kampfbereiten F-16 genommen und dabei nicht nur frühere Baulose unterschlagen, sondern auch die parallele Endfertigung in Europa übersehen - sorry dafür. Deine Zählweise kommt aber ganz locker auf einen ähnlich großen Fehler in Gegenrichtung.
- Du zählst B und D mit. Also Trainer. Wieviele Zweikämpfe mit -23 hätten die über Moskau denn so gewonnen?
- Du zählst alle Auslieferungen bis einschließlich 86 mit, dabei reden wir von der Situation bis zur "Mitte der 80er", also über deren erste Hälfte. Die Air Force hat von der Auslieferung der ersten F-16A bis zum Status "operational" zwei Jahre gebraucht - und was dieser Status wert ist, sieht man an der F-35B, die seit 2015 "operational" und bis heute nicht im Einsatz ist.

Die neuere F-16C kannst du also im von dir gewählten Zeitfenster komplett vergessen und den letzten Jahrgang F-16A auch. Leider ist der nicht einzeln ausgewiesen, man kann sich also darüber streiten, wieviele von den 952 als "Staffel noch in Aufbau befindlich" abgezogen werden müssen. Da die letzten Jahrgänge die stückzahlreichsten waren sicherlich eine dreistellige Zahl.

Bei den 867 F-15 hast du aber recht. Obwohl die F-16 letztlich in größeren Stückzahlen produziert wurde, gab es damals wohl doch mehr F-15 im Einsatz. Kommen wir in der Summe auf circa 1700 Maschinen zur "Mitte der 80er", etwas weniger im Schnitt des halben Jahrzehnts davor, die parellel zur Luftraumsicherung die Luftüberlegenheit gegen die neueren sowjetischen Muster hätten erkämpfen müssen, ehe die A-10 zum Zuge gekommen wäre. (Den älteren NATO-Kram zähle ich mal nicht mit, denn wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Für die war auch eine MiG-23 ein echter Konkurrent und davon gab es sehr viele.)


----------



## compisucher (29. April 2020)

Ich drücke es mal so aus, weil es seit Mitte der 1990ger keine Verschlusssache mehr ist:

Damals ging man im Ernstfall von 4-6 Einsätzen bei den JaBos aus, bis die Maschine nicht mehr kann, die doppelt vorgehaltene Besatzung ausgefallen ist oder abgeschossen ist.
Ähnliches bei den Abfangjägern.
Speziell aus den Erfahrungen der Israelis bei der Begegnung mit Flugzeugen sowjetischer Bauart wurde ein Abschussverhältnis von mind. 1:5 zu Gunsten der Nato angenommen, unbedarft, dass den Israelis meist ein ca. 1:50 Szenario gelang.
Den Piloten des WP wurde ein gleich hohes Ausbildungsniveau zugesprochen, die Maschinen galten als robuster und flugtechnisch ebenbürtig.
Einzig die Überlegenheit der Nato beim Fernkampf, den ich jetzt einfach mal mit ab > 10 km definiere und dazugehörige elektronische Überlegenheit gab hierzu den Ausschlag.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2020)

Was ich auch noch sehr interessant finde und wovon ich seit Kind an fasziniert bin sind Flugzeugträger. Besonders die amerikanischen.  
Die Nimitz-Klasse sind 10  nuklear angetriebene  Flugzeugträger das erste Schiff war die namensgebende "U.S.S. Nimitz".
Nimitz-Klasse &#8211; Wikipedia
Abgelöst wird die Nimitz-Klasse durch die Gerald-R.-Ford-Klasse &#8211; Wikipedia
Wovon bis jetzt ein Schiff in Dienst gestellt wurde. 
Die Kosten sind auch nicht ohne


> Anfangs hatte die US-Marine berechnet, dass CVN-78 für etwas mehr als sieben Milliarden US-Dollar gebaut werden könne. 2015 ging das Congressional Budget Office von 10,4 Milliarden Dollar pro Schiff aus. Am Ende wurde es mit 13 Milliarden US-Dollar Bau- und mehr als 36 Milliarden Dollar Forschungskosten das teuerste Schiff der Weltgeschichte.


Über 4500 Menschen arbeiten darauf und es können bis zu 90 Flugzeuge transportiert werden.
Ich finde es faszinierend wie die Piloten auf dem relativ kleinen Flugdeck starten und vor allem landen können.
Der Film "Top Gun" damals, war ja quasi ein Werbefilm für die US Navy.  Der hatte mich auch ganz schön beeindruckt.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch können sie sich zurückziehende Nato Jets nicht wirklich verfolgen, ohne in den FlakRak Gürtel zu kommen.



Nur unterschlägst du bei dem sehr hölzernen Vergleich einfach mal das es ja im Falle einer Konfrontation quasi keine größere "luftfreie" Zone, ohne Flugabwehr-Gürtel, einer der beiden Seiten gegeben hätte, entwerder der Ostblock hätte den Angriff über Westdeutschland geflogen, oder der Westen wäre über dem Terretorium Ostdeutschlands gewesen, in dem Fall wäre zu den 1500 Mig 21/23 noch die Flugabwehr des Ostblocks am Boden dazu gekommen und umgekehrt. 

Aber wie man am Ende auch darüber schwadroniert, es sind alles hypotetische Aussagen, die sich seit dem Vietnamkrieg nie wieder in einer größeren ansatzweise szenarionahen Praxis behaupten mussten, wo beim Ernstfall gegenüber künstlichen Testbedingungen / Testszenarien und Papierzahlen noch diverse schwer kalkulierbare Faktoren, unter anderen der größte, der Mensch und seine getroffenen Entscheidungen und daraus resultierenden oft unwiderruflichen Konsequenzen, hinzu kommen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> D
> Im Luftkampf sicherlich, aber gegen eine A-10? Die Dinger fliegen gerne  sehr tief, ich glaube nicht dass die Sowjets Anfang der 80er schon MRAAM  hatten, die Geländefolgeflug beherrschten, von Radarsystemen für deren  Einsatz ganz zu schweigen. Da wäre BVR schwierig geworden und um auf  kurze Entfernung ein deutlich langsameres Ziel anzugreifen, ist eine  gewisse Beweglichkeit schon nützlich. Von daher waren die MiG-21  sicherlich optimale A-10-Killer. Diskutabel ist nur, ob man sie hätte  daran hindern können, in die Nähe angreifender A-10 zu gelangen.



Es ging bei der Mig-29 auch um den Luftkampf zwischen Luftüberlegenheitsjägern und nicht um Abfangaufträge gegen ein Erdakampfflugzeuge wie die A-10.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Witzigerweise waren sie selbst im zweiten Weltkrieg alles andere als  häufig. Gezogene Artillerie und Infanterie spielten eine weitaus größere  Rolle. Ich weiß nicht einmal ob es überhaupt eine Schlacht gab, in dem  zwei primär mit aktuellen Panzern ausgestattete Verbände  aufeinandertrafen. (Auch wenn einzelne Verbände natürlich immer mal  wieder gezielt gegeneinander eingesetzt wurden.)



Auch nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg stellte das Groß eines Heeres nie die Panzerwaffe dar, was aber nichts über ihre Bedeutung für den Verlauf einer Schlacht, oder Krieges, aussagt, genauso wie schwere Kavallerie ja auch im Mittelalter nicht den Großteil einer Armee bildete. Was soll da dieser unsinnige Verweis ohne inhaltliche Substanz auf den Umstand?
Ansonsten gab es natürlich im Zweiten Weltkrieg verschiedene Schlachten zwischen größeren Panzerverbänden (mehrere Hundert auf beiden Seiten), mit zu den bedeuteneren darunter dürften Hannut (1940), Raseiniai (1941), Brody (1941), El Allamein (1942), Prokhorovka (1943), Goodwood (1944) gehören.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da haben Kampfpanzer letztlich viel mit ihren marinen Geschwistern  gemeinsam: Auch Schlachtschiffe wurden lange Zeit gegeneinander immer  weiter entwickelt, trafen aber so gut wie nie aufeinander und wurden  irgendwann durch Flugzeuge zur Bedeutungslosigkeit degradiert.



  Was für eine Aussage, die nur nochmal verdeutlicht was sich in den Absätzen zuvor schon anbahnte, es fehlt dir eindeutig an sämtlichen noch so grundsätzlichen Wissen über die Kriegsführung mit Panzern, aber warum du das dann  auch noch durch so grundsätzlich verkehrte Aussagen in dieser Form darbieten musst erschließt sich mir wirklich nicht, das hast du doch eigentlich nicht nötig?

Schlachtschiffe hatten schon weitestehgend mit der Einführung von U-Booten im Ersten Weltkrieg ihren Wert verloren, da der Wert eines Schlachtschiffs ja im Grunde darin bestand Gegnerische Überwassereinheiten daran hindern zu können eigene Schiffe mit seinen  Schiffen zu versenken und somit optimale Bedingungen zu schaffen den Handel zu unterbrechen und Häfen zu blockieren.
Nur nützt einem das dickste Schlachtschiff halt nichts wenn der Gegner sich einer solchen Konfrontation durch U-Boote und Verweigerung einer Schlacht entzieht, dann taugen sie maximal noch in Ausnahmefällen als überschwere Artillerie für Küstenbeschuss und nur dafür braucht man eigentlich nicht wirklich unbedingt extra ein enorm teures Schlachtschiff.

Panzer hingegen hatten alleine bis 1945 wesentlich mehr Einsätze mit Feindberührung, sowie Auswirkungen auf den Verlauf von Schlachten und Ausgang des gesamten Krieges als alle zwischen 1910 und 1945 gebauten Schlachtschiffe zusammen und haben es bis etwa auch 1970 noch in einigen Kriegen mehr gehabt, danach gab es halt keine wirklich bedeutende Panzerschlacht mehr, die zwischen Kontrahenten auf annähernd vergleichbarer Augenhöhe und der dafür notwendigen wirtschaftlichen Leistung stattgefunden hätte.
Außer vielleicht noch im Iran-Irak Krieg (u.a. Operation Nasr), aber da hatten beide Seiten allgemein nur sehr bedingt einen richtigen Plan davon was sie da mit ihren Panzern anstellen.


----------



## compisucher (29. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch sehr interessant finde und wovon ich seit Kind an fasziniert bin sind Flugzeugträger. Besonders die amerikanischen.



Ich hatte 1988 die Gelegenheit, von der BW aus als offizielle Führung auf der Naval Base San Diego die Ranger und die Enterprise zu besichtigen.
Waren damals beide dort vor Anker.
Die Carl Vinson lag dort auch, aber die wurde gerade für einen Einsatz ausgerüstet und konnte nicht besichtigt werden.
Waren jeweils auf dem Flugdeck + Hangar und bei der Ranger durften wir sogar in den Turm/Leitstand.
Das sind schon beeindruckend große Schiffe. Diese Lifte, mit denen die Flugzeuge aus dem Hangar aufs Deck gehoben werden sind riesig.
Leider war kein einziges Flugzeug auf den Schiffen, ist scheinbar so üblich, wenn die im Hafen liegen.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> YouTube
> Mal so ein Gedankenspiel vom ZDF, auch wenn man die Einschätzungen nicht teilt sehr interessant


An der Stelle kann ich das empfehlen: War (miniseries) - Wikipedia
Kullert m.W. auch auf YT rum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ging bei der Mig-29 auch um den Luftkampf zwischen Luftüberlegenheitsjägern und nicht um Abfangaufträge gegen ein Erdakampfflugzeuge wie die A-10.



Äh - Jein. Es geht um diese meine Aussage, die Don-71 gerne zu Schwachsinn/keine Ahnung/etc. erklären möchte:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und auch innerhalb des Aufgabenbereichs der NATO ist [die A-10] nicht sonderlich viel wert, da man sie nur bei Luftüberlegenheit wirkungsvoll einsetzen kann. Gegen einen Gegner, der zu effektiven Luftschlägen in der Lage ist, wäre sie vermutlich komplett wirkungslos, da sie leicht zu orten und leicht einzuholen ist und nicht einmal von Basen in großer Entfernung zur Front operieren kann.



Die ganzen Szenarien von wegen "was passiert, wenn so und so viel MiG-21 in NATO-Luftraum eindringen" sind also einfach nicht zutreffend. Wenn man meine, auf die heutige Zeit bezogene Aussage, schon unbedingt auf auf den Kalten Krieg projezieren möchte, insbesondere auf die von Don-71 bevorzugt genannte erste Hälfte der 80er, dann ist die Frage, wie man 1983 hunderte A-10 bis weit in polnischen Luftraum hinein eskortiert hätte, damit sie die aus Russland vorrückenden Panzer-Hauptstreitkräfte des Warschauerpacks durch direkten Kanonen-Beschuss ausschalten können, also ihre exklusive Gau-8/A zum -Zitat Don- "wichtigsten Anti-Panzerwaffensysteme der Nato" gemacht hätten.

In meinen Augen wäre das für die Nato auch Anfang der 80er, als sich die Entwicklung der sowjetischen Rüstung bereits verlangsamte, eine sehr kräftezehrende Aufgabe gewesen. Nach Don-71s Auffassung dagegen war die Luftüberlegenheit der NATO derart extrem, dass die A-10 schon zu Beginn des Bodenkampfes unter vollkommener Luftüberlegenheit ähnlich wie in Afghanistan oder dem Irak nach Lust und Laune hätten agieren und sich nur um bodengestützte Gegner sorgen machen müssen. Ob diese Einschätzung, dass die NATO sämtliche Luftstreitkräfte des Warschauers Paktes binnen weniger Tage über derem Heimatgebiet hätte auslöschen können, nun eine realistische Einschätzung oder grenzenlose Arroganz ist, mögen andere entscheiden.

Ich bin hier, um neues über Technik zu lernen und ich weiß aus früheren Diskussionen, dass man sich Antworten an Don-71 sparen kann, sobald er anfängt, Fragen zu den geistigen Fähigkeiten seiner Gesprächspartner zu stellen.



> Auch nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg stellte das Groß eines Heeres nie die Panzerwaffe dar, was aber nichts über ihre Bedeutung für den Verlauf einer Schlacht, oder Krieges, aussagt, genauso wie schwere Kavallerie ja auch im Mittelalter nicht den Großteil einer Armee bildete. Was soll da dieser unsinnige Verweis ohne inhaltliche Substanz auf den Umstand?



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es das Groß eines Heeres ausmachen muss, sondern ich habe gesagt, dass im zweiten Weltkrieg vergleichsweise selten Panzer gegen Panzer gekämpft haben, also wesentlich mehr Kämpfe zwischen Panzern und anderen Truppengattungen oder ganz ohne Panzer ausgeführt wurden. Selbst unter den von dir genannten Schlachten sind drei - vier (Allameins, Kursk, bei Goodwood bin ich mir nicht sicher), bei denen Artillerie in größerer Zahl und afaik auch mit größerer durchschnittlicher Feuerkraft als wichtigster Feind von Panzern beteiligt war. Und zwei weitere (Hannut, Raseniai) wurden mit Kettenvehikeln geführt, deren Selbstschutz auf der nicht-deutschen Seite so lächerlich war, dass ihr Einsatzspektrum eher dem heutiger APCs entspricht (nur dass Ps damals nebenherlaufen oder aufsetzen mussten), aber von denen selbst unter Berücksichtigung des allgemeinen technischen Niveaus nur schwer eine Aussage über die Bedeutung von Kampfpanzern abgeleitet werden kann.

Was ich übrigens auch nicht gesagt habe: Das Panzer im zweiten Weltkrieg unwichtig gewesen wären. Aber viele Leute haben, nicht zuletzt dank der Nazi-Propaganda-Aufnahmen, die sich wunderbar zur Illustration von Fernsehdokus, den Eindruck, dass ganz Europa von Panthern und Tigern dominiert wurde. Dabei hätte deren Maximalzahl vermutlich nicht einmal gereicht, um die verbleibende Frontlinie zum Zeitpunkt der Kapitulation zu sichern. Insgesamt wäre es für die Wehrmacht vermutlich problematischer gewesen, auf ihre 2,8 Millionen Pferde zu verzichten, als auf ihre 24000 Panzer (1600 PzI mal nicht mitgezählt, die waren nun wirklich nur fahrende MG-Stände)



> Schlachtschiffe hatten schon weitestehgend mit der Einführung von U-Booten im Ersten Weltkrieg ihren Wert verloren, da der Wert eines Schlachtschiffs ja im Grunde darin bestand Gegnerische Überwassereinheiten daran hindern zu können eigene Schiffe mit seinen  Schiffen zu versenken und somit optimale Bedingungen zu schaffen den Handel zu unterbrechen und Häfen zu blockieren.



*klatsch klatsch klatsch*
Das Memo haben die Japaner dann wohl nicht bekommen, als sie im zweiten Weltkrieg mit Schlachtschiffen gegen Flugzeugträgerverbände auszulaufen. Und auch die Deutschen, Amerikaner und Briten bauten weiterhin dicke Pötte, während die Ausgaben für U-Boote afaik bei allen Nationen hinter denen für "funktionslose" Überwassereinheiten zurückblieben, außer ggf. bei Deutschland. (Und nein, das ist jetzt nicht fundiert recherchiert, weil ich spontan nirgendwo eine Übersicht des Z-Plans mit Stückkosten finden kann.)

Im übrigen möchte ich noch anmerken, dass meine Aussage, von Schlachtschiffen allgemein sprach. Und die hatten zum Ausbruch des zweiten Weltkriegs schon 90% ihrer Geschichte hinter sich.




> Nur nützt einem das dickste Schlachtschiff halt nichts wenn der Gegner sich einer solchen Konfrontation durch U-Boote und Verweigerung einer Schlacht entzieht, dann taugen sie maximal noch in Ausnahmefällen als überschwere Artillerie für Küstenbeschuss und nur dafür braucht man eigentlich nicht wirklich unbedingt extra ein enorm teures Schlachtschiff.



U-Boote hatten zum Zeitpunkt, als Schlachtschiffe noch gebaut wurden, das kleine technische Problem dass sie weder sonderlich effektiv Aufklärung betreiben noch in vertretbarer Zeit lange Strecken zurücklegen konnten und die günstig in großer Menge hergestellten Modelle, mit denen die deutschen relativ erfolgreich eine flächige Abdeckung des mittleren Nordatlantiks hinbekommen haben, hatten auch nicht die Reichweite, um ohne ständige Unterstützung durch Überwassereinheiten (die wer verteidigt?) die "Welt"meere zu beherrschen. Das mag nicht von Bedeutung sein, wenn der eigene Horizont nur von Deutschland bis England reicht, aber die großen Kriegsflotten wurden nicht zur Beherrschung der Nordsee gebaut und sie verloren auch nicht ihre Bedeutung, als U-Boote den Handelskrieg bei der europäischen Versorgung dominierten.



> Panzer hingegen hatten alleine bis 1945 wesentlich mehr Einsätze mit Feindberührung, sowie Auswirkungen auf den Verlauf von Schlachten und Ausgang des gesamten Krieges als alle zwischen 1910 und 1945 gebauten Schlachtschiffe zusammen und haben es bis etwa auch 1970 noch in einigen Kriegen mehr gehabt, danach gab es halt keine wirklich bedeutende Panzerschlacht mehr, die zwischen Kontrahenten auf annähernd vergleichbarer Augenhöhe und der dafür notwendigen wirtschaftlichen Leistung stattgefunden hätte.
> Außer vielleicht noch im Iran-Irak Krieg (u.a. Operation Nasr), aber da hatten beide Seiten allgemein nur sehr bedingt einen richtigen Plan davon was sie da mit ihren Panzern anstellen.



Gab es dynamische Panzertaktiken im Vietnam- oder Koreakrieg? Insbesondere in letzterem wurden zwar viele Panzer eingesetzt, aber irgendwie sieht man sie in sämtlichen Einsatzaufnahmen eingegraben als selbstfahrende Artillerie.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. April 2020)

Die A-10 war natürlich nicht für Deep Penetration Strikes gemacht und gedacht, sondern für CAS. In niedriger Flughöhe rein, an und um die Frontlinie herum alles plattmachen, was den eigenen Truppen Sorgen macht und zurück zur Basis oder dem Forward Airfield, auftanken, aufmunitionieren und nächster Einsatz. Natürlich funktioniert das auch deutlich besser, wenn die Luftüberlegenheit bei der NATO liegt, aber das ist ja nunmehr auch eine Binsenweisheit...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das dann nicht nur "deutlich besser", sondern nur dann funktioniert es überhaupt ohne Verluste. "schnell" rein und "Forward Airfield" sind relative Begriffe, wenn die Heimatbasis vor gegenerischen Luftschlägen sicher sein soll. Umgekehrt bezweifle ist, dass irgend jemand seine Panzer in ein Gebiet schickt, in dem der Feind die Luftüberlegenheit hat - für die Panzer macht es keinen Unterschied, ob sie von einer A-10, einer F-16, einem Tornado, ... zerstört werden. Wenn der Feind in der Luft frei agieren kann, kann er mit fast allem Panzer knacken. Das schafft selbst ein Alpha Jet, von diversen speziell für diesen Zweck gebauten Hubschraubern ganz zu schweigen.

Und während die Gau-8/A bei gegebener Luftüberlegenheit unzweifelhaft mehr Panzer pro Flug treffen würde und das auch deutlich billiger als die Raketenträger, haben letztere klare Vorteile beim Selbstschutz, weil sie aus größerer Entfernung in kürzerer Zeit anfliegen, auf größere Entfernung in kürzerer Zeit zielgenau feuern können und sich in kürzerer Zeit über eine größere Entfernung wieder aus dem Zielgebiet zurückziehen können. Deswegen sehe ich keine große Bedeutung der A-10 in symmetrischen Konflikten, die sich nun einmal per Definition dadurch auszeichnen, dass die Luftwaffenstärke beider Kontrahenten symmetrisch ist.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob A-10 im mitteleren Osten oder Balkan nenneswert Kontakt mit _fähigen_ ZSU-23-4-Besatzungen hatte und ob sie sich einander auf Rohrwaffen-Reichweite angenähert haben? Die irakischen Panzerverbände, die massenhaft zersägt wurden, hatten meines Wissens nach keine angeschlossene Luftverteidigung, aber die wäre bei einem modernen Feind auch noch ein zu berücksichtigender Faktor, wenn die A-10 mehr als ein Maverick-Träger mit 1,8 Tonnen Ballast sein soll. (Wieso wurde sie eigentlich nie für HARM fit gemacht?)


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2020)

Weil HARMs aus relativ großer Entfernung abgeschossen werden


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> 2003 führten die USA 40.000 Luftschläge gegen den Irak durch, der allergrößte Teil davon waren A-10 CAS Missionen, die von den Bodentruppen angefordert werden. Da wird es sicher hin und wieder zu Kontakt mit der irakischen Luftabwehr gekommen sein.



Vermutlich nicht in größeren Umfang.
Die Raketengestützte Luftabwehr und Flugplätze waren das Erste was die Amerikaner noch vor dem beim Einmarsch der Bodentruppen in den Irak zerstört haben und selbst wenn doch neben Flugabewehrgeschützen (Vierlingsflak, ect) vereinzelte Stellungen übrig waren, die Iraker hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt schon lange nichts mehr, durch zwei Jahrzehnte umfassende Sanktionen, was nicht mindestens  vom technischen Stand her etwa Anfang der 1980er Jahre gewesen ist, also schon über 20 Jahre alt und das meiste sogar noch älter, was auch technisch Waffen waren die von USA gut untersucht worden sind, da mit dem Zusammenbruch des Ostblocks 1990 in großer Zahl in den ehemaligen Satelitenstaaten die Hände gelangt. Da dürfte der potenzielle Abschussfaktor ehr im unteren Bereich gelegen haben und mehr mit Glück, technischen Problemen, oder menschliche Versagen der Piloten, zusammenhängen, als mit er Leistungsfähigkeit der Abwehreinrichtungen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Weil es Drohnen gibt und die A10 für Gegner mit besserer Technik leichtes Futter ist.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Eine A10 auch, aber du verlierst einen Piloten aka Hochwertpersonal. Außerdem kann die Drohne 30 Stunden am Stück oben bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2020)

Scharen würde ich das nicht nennen und du musst auch gucken wo genau diese Drohnen vom Himmel geholt werden.
Wie gesagt, bei der A10 wäre es nicht besser.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn man schon beim 1. WK ist: &#8222;Lost man-days&#8220; und der gram-negative -Fussinfekt &#8226; Wehrmedizin & Wehrpharmazie


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2020)

Also generell muss man 2. zustimmen und kann maximal einzelne Situationen bestimmten Mächten zuschreiben.
Der Schlieffenplan war zum Beispiel für diese Situation eine Katastrophe und der alternative Ostaufmarschsplan hätte den Kriegseintritt von GB und den USA effektiv verhindern können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich stelle hiermit den Weg (ab 1900) in den WWI, die Julikrise 1914 und den Ausbruch des WWI zur Diskussion, unter den Prämissen Eskalation und Verantwortung.
> ...



Da mich historische Diplomatiedetails kaum interessiert (Lügen von gestern ) spar ich mir eine Antwort zu den konkreten Ereignissen 1914. Aber Kudos für den sorgfältigen Diskussionsstart 


post-noch-einen-inhaltlichen-Sinn-geb:
Aus größerer Entfernung betrachtet würde ich mich eher dem zweiten Lager anschließen. Ohne, wie gesagt, ein Urteil über den finalen Auslöser fällen zu wollen, ist unübersehbar, dass sich alle europäischen Mächte spätestens seit 1900, größtenteils schon früher, auf einen militärischen Konflikt dieses Ausmaßes vorbereitet haben und das großräumige diplomatische Vereinbarungen nicht darauf abzielten, die Lage zu entschärfen, sondern nur darauf sich selbst eine Position mit möglichst guten Siegeschance zu manövrieren. "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und alle sind schon da." Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2020)

Krieg war damals wirklich die bloße Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln, das darf auch nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne, wie gesagt, ein Urteil über den finalen Auslöser fällen zu wollen, ist unübersehbar, dass sich alle europäischen Mächte spätestens seit 1900, größtenteils schon früher, auf einen militärischen Konflikt dieses Ausmaßes vorbereitet haben.



Auf einen Konflikt dieses Ausmaßes würde ich nichts sagen, ehr auf einen Konflikt dieses Umfangs (an Teilnehmern) den man ja im Grunde schon grob bei den Kriegen gegen das Napoleonische Frankreich (1800 bis 1816) hatte, wo es schon das Bündnis aus Östereichern, Briten, Preußen / Deutschen Staaten und Russen gegen Frankreich und seine Verbündeten gab.

Mit dem militärischen Ausmaß, den der Krieg selber hingegen annahm, hatte wohl niemand gerechnet, da glaubte man wohl bis zum festfahren der Front gegen Ende 1914 / erste Hälfte 1915 noch das man den Krieg wie die Kriege zuvor in einigen Feldschlachten und Belagerungen von Städten beenden könnte und hat man alle Anzeichen, die es freilich schon im Vorfeld gab ignoriert, oder übersehen.

Abgezeichnet hatte es sich, wie geschrieben schon im Vorfeld, schon mit Begin der großflächigen Einführung der Hinterlader-Gewehre in der zweiten Hälfte des 19 Jahrhunderts, der Einführung von MGs und deren Einsatz in den Aufständen der Kolonien, sowie dem Amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg, der bereits erste relativ staatische Grabenkämpfe hatte und zeigte das ein in Gräben verschanzter Gegner selbst eine Überzahl von Feinden abwehren konnte.

Auch eine mgöliche Lösung für dieses festfahren der Fronten gab es schon einige Jahre vor dem Krieg, wo dem Militär durchaus schon Pläne für erste Panzer angeboten wurden, man deren Nutzen aber noch nicht erkannte und daher keinerlei Interesse daran hatte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auf einen Konflikt dieses Ausmaßes würde ich nichts sagen, ehr auf einen Konflikt dieses Umfangs (an Teilnehmern) den man ja im Grunde schon grob bei den Kriegen gegen das Napoleonische Frankreich (1800 bis 1816) hatte, wo es schon das Bündnis aus Östereichern, Briten, Preußen / Deutschen Staaten und Russen gegen Frankreich und seine Verbündeten gab.



Sagen wir: Einen Konflikt dieser Intensität, aber nicht zwingend dieser Dauer. Es war halt jeder der Meinung, relativ schnell zu gewinnen, was aber nur von der mangelnden Kompetenz (oder zumindest der deutlich überwiegenden Arroganz) zeugte, denn niemand hatte eine derart klare materielle Überlegenheit.



> Abgezeichnet hatte es sich, wie geschrieben schon im Vorfeld, schon mit Begin der großflächigen Einführung der Hinterlader-Gewehre in der zweiten Hälfte des 19 Jahrhunderts, der Einführung von MGs und deren Einsatz in den Aufständen der Kolonien, sowie dem Amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg, der bereits erste relativ staatische Grabenkämpfe hatte und zeigte das ein in Gräben verschanzter Gegner selbst eine Überzahl von Feinden abwehren konnte.
> 
> Auch eine mgöliche Lösung für dieses festfahren der Fronten gab es schon einige Jahre vor dem Krieg, wo dem Militär durchaus schon Pläne für erste Panzer angeboten wurden, man deren Nutzen aber noch nicht erkannte und daher keinerlei Interesse daran hatte.



Ich würde den flächigen Einsatz von gezogenen Läufen als wichtiger gegenüber dem Hinterlader bezeichnen. Kam zwar beides fast zeitgleich, aber letzterer erlaubte nur eine schnellere Schussfolge - gerade im Grabenkampf mit viel Vorbereitungszeit kann man die aber auch durch mehr Gewehre hinbekommen. Erstere dagegen steigerten die effektive Reichweite deutlich. Erst dadurch konnte aus einer verschanzten Stellung wirkungsvoll ein größeres Gebiet kontrolliert werden, insbesondere über Entfernungen "größer als ein Granattrichter" und "größer als eine Schleuderreichweite", was die Grabensysteme durch halb Europa ermöglichte. Auch an der Ostfront wäre vermutlich einiges anders gelaufen, wenn bewegliche Kavallerie weiterhin so schwer zu treffen gewesen wäre, wie 100 Jahre zuvor. Aber das hat man offensichtlich nicht vorausgesehen, man wollte den Feind vor sich her treiben. Da brauchte man dann auch keine schnarchlahmen Panzer, weil man verschanzte Feinde einfach umgehen, einkesseln und ausräuchern wollte. Aber wie oben schon gesagt: Das war in meinen Augen reichlich arrogant, denn für die Einkesselung eines technisch gleichwertigen Gegners braucht man ohne deutliche Geländervorteile eine zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit und die konnte niemand gegenüber mehreren Gegnern an vielen Fronten gleichzeitig realisieren.

Interessant finde ich in dem Zusammenhang immer die hohen Investitionen in die Flotten nicht nur durch Kolonialreiche England und Frankreich, sondern gerade auch durch Deutschland und (technisch auf etwas anderem Niveau) Russland. Beide Ländern hatten wenig bis keine wertvollen Überseegebiete bzw. Wege dorthin zu schützen und Kontrolle über europäische Gewässer war für eine kontinentale Macht auch nur zur langfristigen Versorgung interessant. So schnell, wie jeder den Krieg gewonnen haben wollte, hätte man dagegen auch eine komplette Seeblockade locker aushalten können.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema Genauigkeit, das ist etwas für sich. 
Die Trefferqoute war in der Vergangenheit (so nimmt man an) deutlich höher. Das letzte was ich im Kopf habe trifft über alle Handfeuerwaffen hinweg nur 1 von 10.000 Schuss.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Genauigkeit, das ist etwas für sich.
> Die Trefferqoute war in der Vergangenheit (so nimmt man an) deutlich höher. Das letzte was ich im Kopf habe trifft über alle Handfeuerwaffen hinweg nur 1 von 10.000 Schuss.



Wobei man halt auch sagen muss dass die Feuerrate weitaus geringer war. 
Man muss halt alles in Relation setzen. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Ja nur wegen höherer Feuerrate muss man nicht schneller feuern 

Bei nem Sturmgewehr schießt man zum Beispiel eher kein Dauerfeuer.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja nur wegen höherer Feuerrate muss man nicht schneller feuern
> 
> Bei nem Sturmgewehr schießt man zum Beispiel eher kein Dauerfeuer.


Selbst mit Einzelschuss ist die Feuerrate weitaus höher. Und ist nicht auch die mittlere Kampfentfernung gestiegen? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2020)

Diese Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten.
Die Sache ist halt, dass man sehr viel Munition zum niederhalten verschießt und sehr viele Armeen nicht darauf setzen, dass die eigenen Soldaten sorgsam mit der Munition umgehen.
Dauerfeuer mit Sturmgewehren ist nämlich nur empfohlen, wenn der Feind ganz nah ist.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten.
> Die Sache ist halt, dass man sehr viel Munition zum niederhalten verschießt und sehr viele Armeen nicht darauf setzen, dass die eigenen Soldaten sorgsam mit der Munition umgehen.
> Dauerfeuer mit Sturmgewehren ist nämlich nur empfohlen, wenn der Feind ganz nah ist.



Denk ich mir. 
Ist halt nur ein ungefährer statistischer Wert. 
Wenn man jetzt in den Bergen von Afghanistan ein Feuergefecht hat wird man eher Distanzen von >200m haben. 
Sorgsamer Umgang mit Munition ist halt heute nicht mehr so ein Problem da die Versorgungslinien viel kürzer sind. Da muss nicht alles erst den halben Kontinent gebracht werden wie im zweiten Weltkrieg. Wobei sorgsamer als irgendwelche Rebellen sind reguläre Armeen schon noch. Die AK ums Hauseck halten und einmal das Magazin entleeren kommt da halt nicht vor^^


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2020)

Bundeswehr: Bundestag waehlt Hoegl zur Wehrbeauftragten | tagesschau.de

Die SPD hat sich einen Bärendienst erwiesen und außer dem AfD Kandidaten gab es keine Alternative.
Ich habe keinen Soldaten kennengelernt der mit Bartels unzufrieden war und auch als ich ihn persönlich angesprochen habe hatte er ein offenes Ohr für mein Anliegen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Mai 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten gab es natürlich im Zweiten Weltkrieg verschiedene Schlachten zwischen größeren Panzerverbänden (mehrere Hundert auf beiden Seiten), mit zu den bedeuteneren darunter dürften Hannut (1940), Raseiniai (1941), Brody (1941), El Allamein (1942), Prokhorovka (1943), Goodwood (1944) gehören.


Die größte hast Du vergessen: Kursk.

Ansonsten bin ich hier raus.
Es werden viel zu viel Vermutungen gepostet ohne wirkliche, aktive Erfahrungen mit Waffen oder Technik zu haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die größte hast Du vergessen: Kursk.



Nein wurde von mir nicht vergessen, wurde genannt:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten gab es natürlich im Zweiten Weltkrieg verschiedene Schlachten  zwischen größeren Panzerverbänden (mehrere Hundert auf beiden Seiten),  mit zu den bedeuteneren darunter dürften Hannut (1940), Raseiniai  (1941), Brody (1941), El Allamein (1942), *Prokhorovka (1943)*, Goodwood  (1944) gehören.



 Die gesammte Operation Zitadelle fand im Raum um Kursk / Kursker Bogen statt, die größte Panzerschlacht selbst fand aber bei Prokhorovka statt und umfasste nicht den gesammten Kursker Bogen. Panzerschlacht bei Kursk wird in der neueren militärhistorischen Geschichtsforschung daher auch nicht mehr verwendet, da wird zutreffender von der Panzerschlacht bei Prokhorovka gesprochen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bundeswehr: Bundestag waehlt Hoegl zur Wehrbeauftragten | tagesschau.de
> 
> Die SPD hat sich einen Bärendienst erwiesen und außer dem AfD Kandidaten gab es keine Alternative.
> Ich habe keinen Soldaten kennengelernt der mit Bartels unzufrieden war und auch als ich ihn persönlich angesprochen habe hatte er ein offenes Ohr für mein Anliegen.


In meinen Augen sollte ein solcher Posten nur von einer Person besetzt sein, die auch nachweislich über die Kompetenz verfügt den Job ordentlich zu erledigen. Das ist hier halt mal wieder nicht der Fall. 
Was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist, wieso der Posten des Verteidigungsministers nicht von einem ehemaligen General/Admiral besetzt wird. Der kommt aus der Truppe, kennt die Truppe und weiß genau wo es zwickt und was man verbessern/ändern muss.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sollte ein solcher Posten nur von einer Person besetzt sein, die auch nachweislich über die Kompetenz verfügt den Job ordentlich zu erledigen.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Sollte eigentlich sein.
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2020)

Das Volk will hat von Schaustellern regiert werden. Betont es alle vier Jahre aufs neue 



Painkiller schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sollte ein solcher Posten nur von einer Person besetzt sein, die auch nachweislich über die Kompetenz verfügt den Job ordentlich zu erledigen. Das ist hier halt mal wieder nicht der Fall.
> Was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist, wieso der Posten des Verteidigungsministers nicht von einem ehemaligen General/Admiral besetzt wird. Der kommt aus der Truppe, kennt die Truppe und weiß genau wo es zwickt und was man verbessern/ändern muss.



Hätte aber (zumindest von Berufswegen her) keine Ahnung vom Bundestag, von Finanzen, von Gesetzesentwürfen und von Diplomatie. Genau das sind aber, neben dem riesen Part Personalverwaltung vor allem im Ministerium, die Hauptaufgaben eines Verteidigungsministers. Die militärische Führung dagegen, für die man Ahnung von der Truppe haben muss, liegt in der Hand des Generalinspekteurs der -oh Wunder- die gewünschten Dienstgerade hat/haben soll. Das Prinzip gilt letztlich für alle Ministerien: Ein Gesundheitsminister muss nicht Arzt sein, ein Familienminister nicht die ganze Zeit in Vaterschaftsurlaub sein, ein Außenminister darf auch mal innerhalb Deutschland gewesen sein und welche Ausbildung sollte man eigentlich von einem Kanzleramtschef verlangen? Die wichtigste Kompetenz* bei jedem Minister ist "ein Ministerium leiten und in Regierung und Bundestag vertreten". Deswegen kann man die auch ohne große Unterschiede zwischen Resorts rotieren lassen, Schwerpunkte ergeben sich da weniger aus Berufserfahrung/einschlägiger Qualifikation denn aus persönlichem Interesse. Sich als Verteidigungsminister nicht von der Rüstungslobby an der Nase herumführen zu lassen erfodert 1:1 die selben Fähigkeiten*, wie als Verkehrsminister nicht jedes Gesetzt von Daimler/VW/BMW schreiben zu lassen oder als Energieminister nicht nur den EON/ENBW/...-Aktienkurs zu stützen. Das Fachwissen muss so oder aus den beratenden/organsierenden Schichten des jeweiligen Ministeriums kommen, rein aufgrund des Umfanges. Selbst ein hochgedienter General des Heeres könnte von sich aus nur bedingt kompetente Entscheidungen zur U-Boot-Flotte treffen und wenn Panzergrendiere nach den Vorstellungen vom Cyberabwehrzentrum tanzen sollten (okay, noch haben die nicht so ohne Ränge hervorgebracht), dann wäre das Ergebnis sicherlich auch fragwürdig.


*: Ich sag nicht, dass unsere Minister die genannten Kompetenzen auch haben. Vielleicht alle zusammen genug für ein Ministerium. Aber ein Admiral wäre da auch nur durch Zufall besser oder weil er besser von der Wirtschaft abgeschirmt war.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist, wieso der Posten des Verteidigungsministers nicht von einem ehemaligen General/Admiral besetzt wird. Der kommt aus der Truppe, kennt die Truppe und weiß genau wo es zwickt und was man verbessern/ändern muss.


Ganz einfach:
Primat der Politik
Du kannst keine hohen Stabsoffiziere oder Generale auf diesen Posten setzen, dann fehlt auch etwas die Trennung. 
Ein ehemaliger SaZ Offz oder UmP ist dagegen was anderes. 

Aber das schlimmste an UvdL war eigentlich, dass sie keine Verbindung zur Truppe hatte. Das macht AKK besser. Das sehe ich so und die meisten meiner Kameraden meiner Dienststelle auch.


----------



## compisucher (14. Mai 2020)

Hoegl war innerhalb der SPD eine parteipolitische Entscheidung
Prinzipiell ist es erst mal gut, dass solche in Posten unabhängig von der BW als  Entscheidung des Parlamentes getroffen wird.
Ob sie die Funktion erfüllen und die Belange der Soldat(inn)en wahrnehmen kann und wird, wird die Zukunft zeigen.
Die Chance muss man ihr gewähren. 
Unfähigkeit af diesem Posten kommt relativ schnell ans Tageslicht.
DAS sind seine Funktionen und Befugnisse:
WBeauftrG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Letztlich geht es ja primär darum, dass sie nachvollziehen kann, wie Soldat(inn)en denken und wie diese Probleme z. B. in Petitionen formulieren.
Es ist der Themenkreis der inneren Führung und dient nicht zur Beurteilung des militärischen Materials, sondern lediglich zur Feststellung über Mangel oder Funktionsfähigkeit.

Wenn ein U-Boot nicht fährt, dann fährt es nicht.
Er informiert das Parlament, das die Teiltruppe Marine Mangels Einsatzmaterial nicht ihre Aufgaben wahrnehmen kann.
Es ist dann Aufgabe des Verteidigungsministers, Abhilfe zu schaffen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2020)

> Hätte aber (zumindest von Berufswegen her) keine Ahnung vom Bundestag,  von Finanzen, von Gesetzesentwürfen und von Diplomatie. Genau das sind  aber, neben dem riesen Part Personalverwaltung vor allem im Ministerium,  die Hauptaufgaben eines Verteidigungsministers. Die militärische  Führung dagegen, für die man Ahnung von der Truppe haben muss, liegt in  der Hand des Generalinspekteurs der -oh Wunder- die gewünschten  Dienstgerade hat/haben soll. Das Prinzip gilt letztlich für alle  Ministerien: Ein Gesundheitsminister muss nicht Arzt sein, ein  Familienminister nicht die ganze Zeit in Vaterschaftsurlaub sein, ein  Außenminister darf auch mal innerhalb Deutschland gewesen sein und  welche Ausbildung sollte man eigentlich von einem Kanzleramtschef  verlangen? Die wichtigste Kompetenz* bei jedem Minister ist "ein  Ministerium leiten und in Regierung und Bundestag vertreten". Deswegen  kann man die auch ohne große Unterschiede zwischen Resorts rotieren  lassen, Schwerpunkte ergeben sich da weniger aus  Berufserfahrung/einschlägiger Qualifikation denn aus persönlichem  Interesse. Sich als Verteidigungsminister nicht von der Rüstungslobby an  der Nase herumführen zu lassen erfodert 1:1 die selben Fähigkeiten*,  wie als Verkehrsminister nicht jedes Gesetzt von Daimler/VW/BMW  schreiben zu lassen oder als Energieminister nicht nur den  EON/ENBW/...-Aktienkurs zu stützen. Das Fachwissen muss so oder aus den  beratenden/organsierenden Schichten des jeweiligen Ministeriums kommen,  rein aufgrund des Umfanges.


Dann frag ich mich allen ernstes wieso das in anderen Ländern klappt. Schau dir zum Beispiel mal das Kabinett von Kanada an. Ich bin der Meinung das man hier in Deutschland diese festgefahrenen Strukturen aufbrechen muss, damit die Truppe nicht ständig unter diesen politischen Spielchen leiden muss. 



> Selbst ein hochgedienter General des Heeres könnte von sich aus nur  bedingt kompetente Entscheidungen zur U-Boot-Flotte treffen und wenn  Panzergrendiere nach den Vorstellungen vom Cyberabwehrzentrum tanzen  sollten (okay, noch haben die nicht so ohne Ränge hervorgebracht), dann  wäre das Ergebnis sicherlich auch fragwürdig.


Dafür ist ein General/Admiral näher an der Trupp dran. Ich sag ja nicht das er alles wissen muss, dafür hat er ja seine Abteilungsleiter. Ich persönlich würde einer solchen Person in militärischen Fragen ganze klar eher das Vertrauen aussprechen, als einer politischen Wandergestallt. 



> Aber das schlimmste an UvdL war eigentlich, dass sie keine Verbindung  zur Truppe hatte. Das macht AKK besser. Das sehe ich so und die meisten  meiner Kameraden meiner Dienststelle auch.


Und wie sehen du und deine Kameraden den Zustand der Truppe? Bzw. wo hakt es in euren Augen?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2020)

Zu viel Bürokratie, der ganze Ausschreibungswirrwarr etc sind natürlich schlecht. Ersatzteile und Co sind auch bekannt,
aber die Ausbildung ist sehr gut was mir auch immer wieder von anderen Soldaten aus anderen Ländern bestätigt wird.

Im Prinzip gibt es niemanden, der mehr über die Bundeswehr schimpft als ein deutscher Bürger.

Aber ich bin noch in der Ausbildung und hab bisher kaum Alltag in der Truppe gehabt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich allen ernstes wieso das in anderen Ländern klappt. Schau dir zum Beispiel mal das Kabinett von Kanada an. Ich bin der Meinung das man hier in Deutschland diese festgefahrenen Strukturen aufbrechen muss, damit die Truppe nicht ständig unter diesen politischen Spielchen leiden muss.



Ich bin mit der politischen Lage in Kanda nicht vertraut, kann im direkten Vergleich also nichts dazu sagen. Das Hauptproblem in Deutschland ist in meinen Augen die Personalisierung und Popularisierung, die maßgeblich durch den Wähler vorangetrieben wird. Es geht bei Erfolgen nur noch um Selbstdarstellung und somit auch innerhalb der Parteien nur um "Persönlichkeiten" und nicht um Sacharbeit. Am Ende wird aus einer Gruppe von Arschkriechern und Intriganten der beste Schauspieler mit wichtigen Aufgaben beauftragt. Das kann zu keinem guten Ergebnis führen.
Aber es wäre halt auch nicht per seh besser, jemanden ohne Parlamentskenntnisse auf einen Parlamentsposten zu setzen. 



> Dafür ist ein General/Admiral näher an der Trupp dran. Ich sag ja nicht das er alles wissen muss, dafür hat er ja seine Abteilungsleiter. Ich persönlich würde einer solchen Person in militärischen Fragen ganze klar eher das Vertrauen aussprechen, als einer politischen Wandergestallt.



Sicherlich. Aber auch in Sachen Beschaffungswesen? Haushaltsplanung? Internationale Abstimmung? Für die militärische Kompetenz hat ein Verteidigungsminister wortwörtlich eine komplette Truppe hinter sich. Eigentlich muss er vor allem die nicht-militärischen Kompetenzen zum Gesamtgebilde beisteuern, die den anderen fehlen. Und dass er keinem Teil der Truppe besonders nahesteht, kann auch von Vorteil sein. Man gucke sich nur mal an, wieviele Rüstungsprogramme der Amerikaner von Personen mit spezifischen Vorlieben in fragwürdige Richtungen gezerrt wurden (und dann oft eingestellt). Da wäre es oft besser gewesen, wenn ein militärisch Unbedarfter die Argumente der verschiedenen Interessensgruppe neutral abgewogen hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2020)

Ja, nur so ein Totalausfall wie UvdL geht gar nicht. Man muss der Truppe schon positiv gegenüberstehen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Mai 2020)

> Das Hauptproblem in Deutschland ist in meinen Augen die Personalisierung  und Popularisierung, die Maßgeblich durch den Wähler vorangetrieben  wird. Es geht bei Erfolgen nur noch um Selbstdarstellung und somit auch  innerhalb der Parteien nur um "Persönlichkeiten" und nicht um  Sacharbeit. Am Ende wird aus einer Gruppe von Arschkriechern und  Intriganten der beste Schauspieler mit wichtigen Aufgaben beauftragt.  Das kann zu keinem guten Ergebnis führen.


Da stimme ich dir zu!  Hier muss ein Umdenken stattfinden. Poltik von Reiche für Reiche bringt dieses Land nicht weiter. 



> Aber es wäre halt auch nicht per seh besser, jemanden ohne Parlamentskenntnisse auf einen Parlamentsposten zu setzen.


Mhm, das sehe ich etwas anders. Der Mensch kann alles lernen, wenn er nur will. Ich denke man kann auch in einen Parlamentsposten reinwachsen. Man muss nur den Mut und den Biss haben, so einen Neuanfang zu wagen. In der Ukraine hatte man den Mut. 
Wie schon gesagt, ich bin deffinitiv dafür das man diese festgefahren Stukturen die du oben auch erwähnt hast aufbrechen muss. Ein Verteidigungsminister muss einfach nahe an der Truppe sein, und auch sein Handwerk verstehen. Das ist er den Menschen die dort dienen einfach schuldig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2020)

Es geht gar nicht mal um "Reiche für Reiche". Natürlich treffen Lobbyisten durch diese Verhältnisse auf paradiesische Bedingungen und Arme können sich keine Lobbyisten leisten. Aber auch in den eher wirtschaftsfernen Teilen der Opposition ist Aktionismus viel weiter verbreitet als Kompetenz.

Zum Lernen: Klar, prinzipiell kann jeder alles lernen, auch wenn strenge hierarchische Strukturen wie der Bundeswehr nicht unbedingt die Creme de la Creme der Mitdenker und Selbstweiterbilder anziehen. Aber das gilt halt in beide Richtungen: Ein Parlamentarier kann Militär lernen, ein Militär kann Parlament lernen. Wobei ersteres dank der inhärenten Logik vermutlich sogar leichter ist, der Aufbau der im heutigen System leider notwendigen politischen Netzwerke dagegen verdammt aufwendig. Aber die Frage ist halt, welche Defizite man in der Lernphase leichter ausgleichen kann - die eines militärisch Unbedarften durch wortwörtlich eine ganze Armee von potentiellen Militärberatern oder die eines parlamentarisch Unbedarften durch ... ja durch wen eigentlich?

Für die meisten aktuellen Defizite der Bundeswehr bräuchte es vor allem jemanden mit Erfahrung in Sachen Vertragsrecht. Und mit null Bezug, idealerweise sogar einen gewissen Opposition, zu sämtlichen Rüstungsfirmen.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die meisten aktuellen Defizite der Bundeswehr bräuchte es vor allem jemanden mit Erfahrung in Sachen Vertragsrecht.



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob diese Fachwissen nicht doch vorhanden ist.
Es ist doch aber auch so, dass die Entscheidungsträger in der BW ja gar nicht alleine entscheiden, sondern vielmehr Empfehlungen aussprechen und letztlich das Verteidigungsministerium entscheidet und bestellt.

Zudem fließen viele politische Lenkungen mit ein;  Unterstützung eigener Rüstungsfirmen usw..
Die Auswahl an Konkurrenzunternehmen dann in D. selbst innerhalb der EU sind eher übersichtlich.
Bestellt man ein Kampfflugzeug, haste es regelmäßig mit dem Airbus-Konzern zu tun, bestellst du einen Panzer, kommst man an Kraus-Maffei nicht vorbei.
Selbst bei den Kleinwaffen sind es nur eine Handvoll Unternehmen in der EU.
Würde mich jetzt wurden, wenn die nicht gegenseitig die Preisliste nicht kennen und letztlich die Preise oben halten.
Marktwirtschaft im Sinne ich bekomme das Beste zum Besten Preis in solch engem Rahmen ist eher eine Traumvorstellung.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2020)

> Es geht gar nicht mal um "Reiche für Reiche". Natürlich treffen  Lobbyisten durch diese Verhältnisse auf paradiesische Bedingungen und  Arme können sich keine Lobbyisten leisten.


Man sieht ja wohin das geführt hat. Der Ausrüstungsstand der Truppe ist extrem bescheiden. Fahrzeuge, Flugzeuge und Schiffe sind nur bedingt einsatzbereit.



> Zum Lernen: Klar, prinzipiell kann jeder alles lernen, auch wenn strenge  hierarchische Strukturen wie der Bundeswehr nicht unbedingt die Creme  de la Creme der Mitdenker und Selbstweiterbilder anziehen. Aber das gilt  halt in beide Richtungen: Ein Parlamentarier kann Militär lernen, ein  Militär kann Parlament lernen. Wobei ersteres dank der inhärenten Logik  vermutlich sogar leichter ist, der Aufbau der im heutigen System leider  notwendigen politischen Netzwerke dagegen verdammt aufwendig. Aber die  Frage ist halt, welche Defizite man in der Lernphase leichter  ausgleichen kann - die eines militärisch Unbedarften durch wortwörtlich  eine ganze Armee von potentiellen Militärberatern oder die eines  parlamentarisch Unbedarften durch ... ja durch wen eigentlich?


Schwierige Frage. Auch bei der Bundeswehr gibt es viele die den Laden wirklich weiter bringen wollen. Hab selber einige davon kennen gelernt. 
Aber eines trifft auf beide zu: Auf diesen Posten muss eine Person sitzen, die diesen auch wirklich meistern will. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine politische Wandergestalt hier einfach fehl am Platz. Sieht man ja am Beispiel UvdL. 



> Zudem fließen viele politische Lenkungen mit ein;  Unterstützung eigener Rüstungsfirmen usw..


Politische Lenkungen. Auch so ein Thema. In Deutschland hat das Parlament bei allen Rüstungskäufen über 25 Millionen Euro ein Mitspracherecht. Das verzögert Projekte auch wieder extrem, weil alles tot diskutiert wird. Das Beste sind die F18-Kritiker im Moment. Denn hier trennt sich mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen. Da überlegt man ernsthaft den Eurofighter umzurüsten, damit er die Aufgaben der F18 übernehmen kann. 



> Bestellt man ein Kampfflugzeug, haste es regelmäßig mit dem  Airbus-Konzern zu tun, bestellst du einen Panzer, kommst man an  Kraus-Maffei nicht vorbei.


Gut das du es ansprichst, denn das ist irgendwie schon ein interessantes Verhalten was hier von der Regierung zu beobachten ist. Auf der einen Seite entwickelt man ein FCAS um nicht von den Amerikanern abhängig zu sein, und auf der anderen Seite liebäugelt man mit der F-18 Superhornet.


----------



## Seregios (18. Mai 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Gut das du es ansprichst, denn das ist irgendwie schon ein interessantes Verhalten was hier von der Regierung zu beobachten ist. Auf der einen Seite entwickelt man ein FCAS um nicht von den Amerikanern abhängig zu sein, und auf der anderen Seite liebäugelt man mit der F-18 Superhornet.



Das liegt daran, dass der Tornado, für den die F-18 der Ersatz sein sollen, in 5-10 Jahren nicht mehr fliegen kann und der FCAS als Prototyp vielleicht erst in 15 Jahren abhebt.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass der Tornado, für den die F-18 der Ersatz sein sollen, in 5-10 Jahren nicht mehr fliegen kann und der FCAS als Prototyp vielleicht erst in 15 Jahren abhebt.


Die Gründe sind mir schon klar.  Mit der Ausage hab ich gemeint, das die Regierung hier zwischen zwei bzw. mehreren Stühlen sitzt. Ursprünglich war die F-35 im Gespräch. Daraufhin drohte die französische Regierung sogar mit dem Rauswurf Deutschlands  aus dem gemeinsamen Rüstungsvorhaben FCAS, falls die Bundesregierung die F-35  kaufe. Bei dem Versuch, es allen Beteiligten recht zu machen &#8211; den Regierungsparteien, der Luftwaffe, Frankreich, den USA und der heimischen  Rüstungsindustrie haben wir uns in eine gewaltige Sackgasse manövriert. Jetzt wird über die F-18 diskutiert, und diskutiert und diskutiert. Dabei liegen die Vorteile der F-18 gegenüber des Eurofighters doch eigentlich auf der Hand. Das was da wieder passiert ist ein rein politischer Zirkus, der das ganze noch weiter verzögert. 

Genau das kommt raus wenn eine zukunftsweisende Entscheidung (die Luftwaffe wollte die F-35) durch Politiker, Lobbyismus und Drohungen komplett torpediert wird. Wenn sich die vielen Luftwaffen-Generäle für die F-35 aussprechen, dann sollte man dieser Empfehlung auch folgen. Aber genau das meinte ich mit meiner Kritik in den vorherigen Posts. Man muss diese Strukturen aufbrechen damit sich hier mal etwas ändert. Unsere Soldaten riskieren täglich ihr Leben. Da darf man dann auch eigentlich erwarten das auch das gewünschte Material ausreichend und in guter Qualität vorhanden ist.

An diesem Beispiel sieht man es wieder sehr deutlich: Der Leidtragende in dieser Geschichte ist wieder mal die Tuppe. Und das ist die eigentliche Frechheit an dieser Geschichte.


----------



## Seregios (18. Mai 2020)

So schlimm ist in diesem Fall die politische Diskussion nicht. Die F-35 könnte sowieso erst frühestens 2025 geliefert werden, da sie laut ihrem Chefverkäufer erst ab 2024 in der Lage wäre die Atomwaffen der nuklearen Teilhabe zu transportieren. Ich vermute mal auch, dass die F-18 nicht früher geliefert werden könnten (Anpassung an deutschen Forderungen).

Dieser "Leak" von AKK zur Bestellung der F-18 könnte auch ein Testballon gewesen sein, um die Argumente der anderen Parteien frei Haus geliefert zu bekommen. Dann hat man bei der echten Bestellung vielleicht ein paar brauchbare Argumente zur Hand.
Außerdem wird man mit Sicherheit noch abwarten, ob Donald Duck die nächste Wahl gewinnt, um ihm keine Munition für den Wahlkampf zu liefern.

Rein subjektive Meinung zur F-35: Bei den Berichten über die Maschine, die ich hin und wieder lese, habe ich den Eindruck das das eine Bananensoftware ist und locker noch 5 Jahre braucht, bis man überhaupt daran denken kann, das Ding zu bestellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob diese Fachwissen nicht doch vorhanden ist.



Ich stelle jedenfalls fest, dass es nicht eingesetzt wird. Und damit meine ich nicht so etwas wie "mangelnde Berücksichtigung von Wettbewerb", sondern ganz triviale Elemente wie "zahlen für etwas, das man gar nicht will". Zum Beispiel diverses Fluggerät, dass schon zur Auslieferung massiven Nachbesserungsbedarf hat. Milliarden-Entwicklungspakete, bei denen man auf der Hälfte märkt, dass die andere Hälfte von vorneherein unmöglich war aus Gründen, die gar nichts mit der seitdem erfolgen Arbeit zu tun hat. Produkte, die so sehr verspätet Einsatzbereit sind, dass die zu ihrer Bestellung führenden Lastenhefte überhaupt nicht mehr zur Situation passen.
In der freien Wirtschaft würde so etwas einem Verantwortlichen nur ein einziges Mal passieren, dass er etwas ohne genaue Zielvorgaben, Zieldatum und Zahlung nur bei Zielerfüllung kauft. Denn danach wäre er maximal noch für die Entfernung von Urinstein verantwortlich. Bei Bundeswehr und Verteidigungsministerium ist das Standard. Genauso die Zukunftsplanung: Brauche ich einen General um die Differenz aus maximaler Flugstundenzahl einer Tornadozelle mit der absolvierten Flugstundenzahl der Nuklerrotten abzugleichen? Oder einen Vollblutpolitiker? Oder einfach nur jemanden, der in der Lage ist ein Bestandentwicklung zu planen? Selbst ein Ökologe wäre offensichtlich eher vom Fach als die aktuell zuständigen...




Painkiller schrieb:


> Schwierige Frage. Auch bei der Bundeswehr gibt es viele die den Laden wirklich weiter bringen wollen. Hab selber einige davon kennen gelernt.
> Aber eines trifft auf beide zu: Auf diesen Posten muss eine Person sitzen, die diesen auch wirklich meistern will. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine politische Wandergestalt hier einfach fehl am Platz. Sieht man ja am Beispiel UvdL.



Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man aus der bisherigen Art der Arbeit nur selten ableiten, ob jemand sich für einen neuen Bereich einsetzen möchte. Ein motivierter Quereinsteiger ist oft deutlich besser als eine ambitionsloser Fachmann. Was in jedem Fall falsch am Platze ist: Jemand inkompetentes. Da sollte man sich nicht die Art, sondern die Qualität der vorherigen Arbeit angucken. Bei der Expertin für Laientum war das Ergebnis in dieser Hinsicht offensichtlich und sie hat die Negativerwartungen in der Rolle als Verteidigungsministerin genauso erfüllt, wie in den Jobs davor und danach.
Aber das heißt halt nicht, dass es nicht Parlamentarier gibt, die es besser könnten (da mir Militarismus nicht so liegt kann ich kein Beispiel nennen) oder umgekehrt dass Bundeswehrlaufbahnen es nicht genauso vermasseln könnten. Zumindest bei den niedrigeren Rängen ist es mangels Flexiblität in der Bundeswehr ja nicht einmal möglich, derartige Eigeninitiative unter Beweis zu stellen beziehungsweise eine ganze Reihe von den Charaktereigenschaften, die ich mir für so eine Position wünschen würde, beißen sich derart mit den Anforderungen an einen einfachen Soldaten, dass entsprechend geeignete Personen bei der Bundeswehr sogar unterrepräsentiert sein müssten.



> Politische Lenkungen. Auch so ein Thema. In Deutschland hat das Parlament bei allen Rüstungskäufen über 25 Millionen Euro ein Mitspracherecht. Das verzögert Projekte auch wieder extrem, weil alles tot diskutiert wird. Das Beste sind die F18-Kritiker im Moment. Denn hier trennt sich mal wieder die Spreu vom Weizen. Da überlegt man ernsthaft den Eurofighter umzurüsten, damit er die Aufgaben der F18 übernehmen kann.



Technisch ist das in meinen Augen auch keine verkehrte Debatte. Ein umgerüsteter Eurofighter hätte in vielerlei Hinsicht große Vorteile gegenüber der F-18. Der einzige Nachteil ist das Zeitproblem, aber die kann man dem Parlament nicht anhängen. Das fängt mit der Debatte ja sogar schon an, bevor es von der Bundeswehr und dem Verteidigungsministerium offiziell informiert wurde. Der Fehler liegt bei einem von letzteren beiden, die eigentlich schon vor 10 Jahren entsprechende Pläne hätten vorlegen müssen. Sich jetzt hinzustellen und sagen "ach ja: Wir haben es solange verpennt, dass es jetzt praktisch alternativlos ist, schiebt mal Geld rüber" ist de facto eine Entmündigung des Parlaments. Denn das hat immer noch die Budgethohheit und die Bundeswehr steht nicht außerhalb dieser Kontrolle und darf ihre Wunschzettel selbst abstempeln.




Seregios schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass der Tornado, für den die F-18 der Ersatz sein sollen, in 5-10 Jahren nicht mehr fliegen kann und der FCAS als Prototyp vielleicht erst in 15 Jahren abhebt.



Wobei beides seit 10-20 Jahren bekannt ist...




Painkiller schrieb:


> Genau das kommt raus wenn eine zukunftsweisende Entscheidung (die Luftwaffe wollte die F-35) durch Politiker, Lobbyismus und Drohungen komplett torpediert wird. Wenn sich die vielen Luftwaffen-Generäle für die F-35 aussprechen, dann sollte man dieser Empfehlung auch folgen.



Haben die Luftwaffen-Generäle diese Empfehlung im Rahmen bestehender Budgets ausgesprochen? Ich denke nein. Man könnte die Diskussion im Parlament vermutlich abkürzen, wenn die F-35-Beschaffung nicht teurer als die F-18-Optioin wäre und man könnte sie sogar auf null reduzieren, wenn (inflationsbereinigt) nicht mehr Steurmittel über den Teich wandern sollen, als damals für die Beschaffung der nuklear-, Aufklärungs- und ECM-Tornados, die jetzt ersetzt werden sollen. Aber dafür bekommt man vermutlich nicht einmal eine halbe F-35 und ich habe auch nicht gelesen, dass die Luftwaffe diese Beschaffung aus dem in den letzten Jahren schon drastisch gesteigerten Grundetat finanzieren will.

Stattdessen sollen verdammt große Summen fliegen und da hat das Parlament ein Recht auf eine sorgfältige Prüfung, ob das a) nötig und b) die passendste Variante ist. Und so eine Prüfung der Beschaffung von X besteht nicht darin, dass man kurz mit dem redet, der sich wünscht, dass X beschaft wird und der keinen Cent dafür bezhalt.



> Unsere Soldaten riskieren täglich ihr Leben. Da darf man dann auch eigentlich erwarten das auch das gewünschte Material ausreichend und in guter Qualität vorhanden ist.



Darf man. Aber man darf nicht verlangen, dass irgendwer das um jeden Preis umsetzt. Sondern man muss sicherstellen, dass die dafür Verantwortlichen das zielgerichtet arangieren. Und so verdammt viel, wie bei der Bundeswehr seit Jahrzehnten im Beschaffungs- und Instandshaltungswesen vermasselt wurde (gibt es eigentlich überhaupt ein einziges positives Beispiel aus diesem Jahrtausend?), lässt nicht annehmen, dass das Problem durch Austausch 1-2 Spitzenpersonen und etwas mehr Geld gelöst wird. Geld ist schon ziemlich viel da, wenn man es mit anderen Nationen (außer den USA) vergleicht und Personal an der Spitze wurde oft gewechselt. Die Fehler aber sind geblieben.




Seregios schrieb:


> Rein subjektive Meinung zur F-35: Bei den Berichten über die Maschine, die ich hin und wieder lese, habe ich den Eindruck das das eine Bananensoftware ist und locker noch 5 Jahre braucht, bis man überhaupt daran denken kann, das Ding zu bestellen.



Das wäre ja kein Problem, da sie erst in 10 Jahren fertig sein muss. Aber wir brauchen ja nicht nur einen Atomwaffenträger (genau genommen "brauchen" wir den am allerwenigsten, wie die Debatte zeigt), sondern auch eine ECM-Plattform und neue Aufklärer. Und da ist schon die F-18 gemäß offiziellen Specs langsamer, mit geringerer Reichweite ausgestattet und afaik auch weniger manövrier- und damit Überlebensfähig als der Tornado ohne (in diesen Rollen) einen einzigen Vorteil zu bieten*. Und die F-35 ist in jedem dieser Punkte bestenfalls gleichwertig und afaik nicht einmal mit einem internen Aufklärungs- oder ECM-System geplant, während sie mit externen Anbauten dann durchgängig schlechter und zudem eines Großteils ihrer Radarvorteilen beraubt wäre. Beim Sekundäreinsatz als nicht-nuklearer Jagdbomber kommt dann noch die bekannt geringer Waffenkapazität der F-35 dazu, die schon in den USA für viel Stunk gesorgt hat. Rein aufgrund der Anschaffungs- und Unterhaltskosten müsste eine F-35 aber vermutlich im Einsatz den Job von 1,5 F-18 erledigen, also diese in allen Belangen sogar deutlich überbieten, ehe sie der bessere Deal wäre.


*: Wenn ich nur nach den öffentlich bekannten Daten gehe (die beim alten Tornado vermutlich viel näher am maximal möglichen dran sind, als bei den anderen Entwürfen), dann wäre der beste Vorschlag für die nicht-nuklearen Einsatzprofile sogar: "Baut neue Tornados". Ggf. mit neuen ECM- und Aufklärungsystemen (hat die Bundeswehr nicht erst vor ein paar Jahren 500 Millionen in letztere Technik versenkt?...), da wird es Aufholbedarf geben, aber das hat ja nichts mit der Zelle zu tun.


----------



## Seregios (19. Mai 2020)

Mal raten - weil es bezahlt wird?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2020)

> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man aus der bisherigen Art der Arbeit nur  selten ableiten, ob jemand sich für einen neuen Bereich einsetzen  möchte. Ein motivierter Quereinsteiger ist oft deutlich besser als eine  ambitionsloser Fachmann. Was in jedem Fall falsch am Platze ist: Jemand  inkompetentes. Da sollte man sich nicht die Art, sondern die Qualität  der vorherigen Arbeit angucken. Bei der Expertin für Laientum war das  Ergebnis in dieser Hinsicht offensichtlich und sie hat die  Negativerwartungen in der Rolle als Verteidigungsministerin genauso  erfüllt, wie in den Jobs davor und danach.


Da stimme ich dir schon zu. Auch wenn es durchaus sehr abitionierte Fachmänner auch innerhalb der Bundeswehr gibt. Wie schon gesagt, ein Verteidigungsminister sollte auf die Meinung seiner Offiziere auch hören. Gerade wenn er nur eine politische Wandergestalt ist. 
Aber du hast völlig Recht! Wenn man die Qualität der vorherigen Arbeit anguckt, dann können solche Misstände effektiv vermieden werden. Wobei hier natürlich im Raum steht wieviel bzw. was ein Minister (Politiker) überhaupt zu solchen Großprojekten beitragen kann. Die wirklich Arbeit erledigen doch die leisen und stillen Mitarbeiter im Hintergrund. 



> Aber das heißt halt nicht, dass es nicht Parlamentarier gibt, die es  besser könnten (da mir Militarismus nicht so liegt kann ich kein  Beispiel nennen) oder umgekehrt dass Bundeswehrlaufbahnen es nicht  genauso vermasseln könnten.


Wohl wahr. Aber das finden wir nur raus, wenn man es probiert. Und wenn es nur für eine Wahlperiode ist. Ich würde einfach zu gerne sehen, wie sich ein Ex-General/Admiral auf diesem Posten schlagen würde.  Schlimmer als UvdL kann es ja wohl kaum werden. 



> Technisch ist das in meinen Augen auch keine verkehrte Debatte. Ein  umgerüsteter Eurofighter hätte in vielerlei Hinsicht große Vorteile  gegenüber der F-18.


Der Eurofighter ist genau das was er sein soll. Ein Jäger. Diese Umrüstung wäre aus so vielen Gründen falsch:
Die Flugzelle der F-18 ist auf mindestens 9000 Stunden ausgelegt. Dadurch hast du eine beträchtlich längere Nutzungsdauer. Die Time on Station der F-18 ist auch länger, da sie mehr Sprit an Bord hat. Gerade bei SEAD oder ECM-Missionen ist diese Zeit entscheidend. Der Eurofighter müsste erstmal zum Zweisitzer umgebaut werden. Dadurch verlierst du auch schon wieder Sprit. Bei der Reichweite ist die F-18 Block III einfach besser. Das liegt an den Satteltanks auf dem Rumpf. Dadurch brauchst du keine externen Tanks. Im Umkehrschluss hast du durch die freien Halterungen auch mehr Platz für Waffen/ECM-Ausrüstung. Einer der wichtigsten Punkte ist gerade bei der EA-Version die Elektronik. Bei der EA-18 Growler ist ein größerer Teil davon innerhalt der Flugzelle untergebracht. Beim Eurofighter müsstest du auf Außenbehälter setzen. Das widerum würde die Beladungsmöglichkeiten enorm einschränken. Was auch für die F-18 spricht ist die AGM- 88E AARGM. Diese Rakete ist bereits zertifiziert für die EA-18 Growler. Die Altbestände an HARMs lassen sich vergleichsweise günstig auf diesen Stand hochrüsten. Da würde eine Neubeschaffung der AGM- 88E AARGM mehr kosten. Dazu kommt bei der Block III Variante der TTNT-Datenlink. Damit können F-18 und EA-18 miteinder kommunizieren. 

 Man merkt einfach an allen Ecken und Enden das die F-18 von Anfang an als Mehrzweckkampfflugzeug vorgesehen war. Wenn du heute mit Planung beginnst den Eurofighter auch nur im Ansatz auf dieses Level zu bringen, dann reden wir hier von ca. 10 Jahren bis das ganze Einsatzreif ist. Aber der wichtigeste Punkt der für die F-18 spricht: Die Ersatzteilsituation! 



> Haben die Luftwaffen-Generäle diese Empfehlung im Rahmen bestehender  Budgets ausgesprochen? Ich denke nein. Man könnte die Diskussion im  Parlament vermutlich abkürzen, wenn die F-35-Beschaffung nicht teurer  als die F-18-Optioin wäre und man könnte sie sogar auf null reduzieren,  wenn (inflationsbereinigt) nicht mehr Steurmittel über den Teich wandern  sollen, als damals für die Beschaffung der nuklear-, Aufklärungs- und  ECM-Tornados, die jetzt ersetzt werden sollen. Aber dafür bekommt man  vermutlich nicht einmal eine halbe F-35 und ich habe auch nicht gelesen,  dass die Luftwaffe diese Beschaffung aus dem in den letzten Jahren  schon drastisch gesteigerten Grundetat finanzieren will.


Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Die Vermutung meinerseits ist hier, das die Empfehlung durchaus das Budget berücksichtigt hat. Kann mich natürlich auch irren.  



> Stattdessen sollen verdammt große Summen fliegen und da hat das  Parlament ein Recht auf eine sorgfältige Prüfung, ob das a) nötig und b)  die passendste Variante ist. Und so eine Prüfung der Beschaffung von X  besteht nicht darin, dass man kurz mit dem redet, der sich wünscht, dass  X beschaft wird und der keinen Cent dafür bezhalt.


Ich würde dir durchaus zustimmen, wenn man die Kirche im Dorf lassen würde. D.h. dieses Projekt als das behandelt was es ist. Eine innerdeutsche Entscheidung. Aber nein, unserer Politker lassen sich von Frankreich in die Parade fahren. Für sowas hab ich kein Verständnis. Wenn ein EU-Mitglied und Bündnispartner Drohungen ausspricht, dann fehlt es schon weit. 



> Darf man. Aber man darf nicht verlangen, dass irgendwer das um jeden  Preis umsetzt. Sondern man muss sicherstellen, dass die dafür  Verantwortlichen das zielgerichtet arangieren. Und so verdammt viel, wie  bei der Bundeswehr seit Jahrzehnten im Beschaffungs- und  Instandshaltungswesen vermasselt wurde (gibt es eigentlich überhaupt ein  einziges positives Beispiel aus diesem Jahrtausend?) lässt nicht annehmen, dass das Problem durch Austausch 1-2  Spitzenpersonen und etwas mehr Geld gelöst wird. Geld ist schon ziemlich  viel da, wenn man es mit anderen Nationen (außer den USA) vergleicht  und Personal an der Spitze wurde oft gewechselt. Die Fehler aber sind  geblieben.


Nein, nicht um jeden Preis. Aber damit es besser wird, muss es anders werden. Mich würde wirklich interessieren warum es immer noch so sehr hakt. . Mhm, am positivsten würde mir da die U-Boot-Klasse 212 A einfallen. Da war das ganze "Überschaubar". Von MANTIS hört man bis jetzt auch nicht soviel negatives.



> Und die F-35 ist in jedem dieser Punkte bestenfalls gleichwertig und  afaik nicht einmal mit einem internen Aufklärungs- oder ECM-System  geplant, während sie mit externen Anbauten dann durchgängig schlechter  und zudem eines Großteils ihrer Radarvorteilen beraubt wäre.


Mal sehen vllt. kommt da noch was in Zukunft. Immerhin soll die F-35 ja langfristig die F-18 ersetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir schon zu. Auch wenn es durchaus sehr abitionierte Fachmänner auch innerhalb der Bundeswehr gibt.



Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass BW-Kandidaten generell ungeeignet wären, nur dass es keinen Grund gibt, sie zu bevorzugen 



> Der Eurofighter ist genau das was er sein soll. Ein Jäger. Diese Umrüstung wäre aus so vielen Gründen falsch:
> Die Flugzelle der F-18 ist auf mindestens 9000 Stunden ausgelegt. Dadurch hast du eine beträchtlich längere Nutzungsdauer.



50% länger gegenüber den 6000 Stunden des Eurofighters. Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob dieses Rating für eine nicht-Jagd-Version erweitert werden könnte? Schließlich werden Aufklärer häufig aus größerer Entfernung eingesetzt, haben also lange Anflüge mit geringeren G-Kräften. Wenn man auf 7000-8000 Stunden käme, wäre der Unterschied wirklich sehr klein und es ist immer noch die Rede von Maschinen, die nur als Überbrückung bis zum nächsten europäischen Projekt dienen sollen.



> Die Time on Station der F-18 ist auch länger, da sie mehr Sprit an Bord hat. Gerade bei SEAD oder ECM-Missionen ist diese Zeit entscheidend. Der Eurofighter müsste erstmal zum Zweisitzer umgebaut werden.



Das sollte ausgehend von der Trainervariante keine 5 Minuten dauern 
Auch das mehr an Sprit ist relativ, wenn ich nach den Wiki-Angaben gehe, denn die F-18 verbraucht auch mehr. Entsprechend wird die Growler auch mit Zusatztanks eingesetzt, wenn Ausdauer gefragt ist. Jeweils maximal mit Außenlasten bestückt steht die Überführungsreichweite dann bei 3890 km (Tornado) zu 3790 km (Typhoon) zu 3330 km (Growler). Zugegeben, dass ist der Einsitzertornado, die Trainer haben deutlich kleinere interne Tanks. Aber ich konnte nicht rausfinden, wie groß deren Anteil am typischen Treibstoffvorrat ist, externe Tanks sind jedenfalls ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Konzeptes und die Tragfähigkeit der beiden Varianten nimmt sich nicht viel, sodass ein extra gebauter EMC-Zweisitzer zumindest die F-18-Reichweite schaffen sollte.
Was ich nicht sagen kann: Wie viel sparsamer beide jeweils werden, wenn sie mit verringerter Geschwindigkeit im Einsatzgebiet verweilen.

(Anm.: Hat die Growler eigentlich wirklich Satteltanks? Ich dachte, der interne Vorrat würde zwischen den Triebwerken liegen.)

Wer auf alle Fälle nicht besser in dieser Hinsicht ist: Die vorrangehenden Post zu Folge von der Luftwaffe gewünschte F-35. Die kommt zwar ohne Zusatztanks ziemlich weit, aber sie kann afaik bislang gar keine mitführen und wenn sie es irgendwann doch kann, verliert sie massiv an anderen Fähigkeiten. Und als Doppelsitzer existiert sie bislang auch nicht => Soviel zu Luftwaffengeneräle machen automatisch den besten Vorschlag. 



> Im Umkehrschluss hast du durch die freien Halterungen auch mehr Platz für Waffen/ECM-Ausrüstung. Einer der wichtigsten Punkte ist gerade bei der EA-Version die Elektronik. Bei der EA-18 Growler ist ein größerer Teil davon innerhalt der Flugzelle untergebracht. Beim Eurofighter müsstest du auf Außenbehälter setzen.



Muss man? Ich dachte, eigentlich, beim Eurofighter wären Elektronik-Erweiterungen berücksichtigt worden? Ansonsten sind ohnehin diverse Anbauten für die Sende- und Empfangssystem nötig, da sollte es vergleichsweise leicht sein auch die Elektronik aerodynamisch günstig unterzubringen. Wir sind schließlich nicht mehr in den 80ern, wo so etwas große Volumina eingenommen hat.



> Das widerum würde die Beladungsmöglichkeiten enorm einschränken. Was auch für die F-18 spricht ist die AGM- 88E AARGM. Diese Rakete ist bereits zertifiziert für die EA-18 Growler. Die Altbestände an HARMs lassen sich vergleichsweise günstig auf diesen Stand hochrüsten. Da würde eine Neubeschaffung der AGM- 88E AARGM mehr kosten. Dazu kommt bei der Block III Variante der TTNT-Datenlink. Damit können F-18 und EA-18 miteinder kommunizieren.



Letzteres bringt aber nichts, weil ein Großteil der Luftwaffe mit Eurofightern ausgestattet ist, die ECM-Maschine muss also vor allem mit diesen kommunizieren können. Und auch die Bewaffnung einer derartigen Maschine stünde noch nicht fest, sondern könnte auf die jeweils naheliegendsten Varianten angepasst werden. Verglichen mit dem gesamten restlichen Beschaffungsprogramm sollte das der kleinste Teil sein (wenn sich die USA nicht künstlich quer stellen, was eher ein Grund gegen die F-18 wäre), zumal man von Tornado ECR ja schon Entwicklungserfahrung mit der AARGM hat.



> Man merkt einfach an allen Ecken und Enden das die F-18 von Anfang an als Mehrzweckkampfflugzeug vorgesehen war.



Als MehrzweckKAMPFflugzeug will ich ihre Rolle auch nicht absprechen. Technisch hat sie gegen den Eurofighter in der Rolle nur den Nachteil ihrer größeren Trägheit, aber dafür ist sie halt in Sachen Bewaffnung einfach die größere Maschine. Ob man das, auch mit Blick auf die Kosten, netto für deutsche Einsatzszenarien dringender braucht, sei dahingestellt - aber es ist sicherlich ein Argument.
Aber es geht eben nicht um F/A. Es geht um Aufklärung und ECR. In ersterer Rolle bin ich gegenüber der F-18 durchaus kritisch, denn da zahlen sich Geschwindigkeit und Tiefstflugfähigkeiten aus und falls die Radarsignatur mit der Größe skaliert (von vorne soll der Eurofighter selbst für seine Größe nicht schlecht sein, aber genaues weiß man natürlich nicht) ist das F-18-Format sogar klar im Nachteil. ECR ist weniger dynamisch, aber auch nicht gerade etwas, das Größe erfordert. Hier sehe ich beide Ansätze im Einsatz als potentiell gleichwertig an, aber bei der Logistik passt ein Eurofighter definitiv besser in bestehende Flotte und aus gesamtwirtschaftlicher Sicht kann man es sich auch eher erlauben, dafür Geld rauszuschmeißen, weil man damit eben heimische statt US-Arbeitsplätze fördert.



> Wenn du heute mit Planung beginnst den Eurofighter auch nur im Ansatz auf dieses Level zu bringen, dann reden wir hier von ca. 10 Jahren bis das ganze Einsatzreif ist. Aber der wichtigeste Punkt der für die F-18 spricht: Die Ersatzteilsituation!



Das mit der Ersatzteilsituation musst du erklären. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die bei der Bundeswehr unter AKK besser wäre, als für den Eurofighter? 

Was definitiv ein Vorteil ist, ist klar die Zeitspanne. Technisch würde ich einen modifizierten Eurofighter zwar auch binnen 5 Jahren einsatzreif sehen, aber politisch und ökonomisch wäre selbst 2035 noch keine schlechte Leistung. Ein schon fertiges Flugzeug ist dagegen unschlagbar. ABER: Genau hier wird die Sache eben fischig. Erst verschleppen Bundeswehr und Verteidigungsministerium zwei Jahrzehnte lang die Beschaffungsplanung und jetzt soll das wortwörtlich erst beste angeschafft werden? Da würde ich mich als Parlament auch verdammt quer stellen. Für die Beschaffung eines neues Flugzeugtyps sind 15 Jahre eine angemessen Zeit und die zählt ab dem Moment, in dem offiziell ein Beschaffungsprogramm gestartet und eine Ausschreibung rausgegeben wird. Afaik ist das für die Nachfolge der ECR- und Aufklärungstornados bis heute nicht erfolgt.

Vielleicht kommt man nach einigen Monaten Prüfung zu dem Schluss, dass die F-18 unter diesen Umständen trotzdem die etwas bessere Lösung für Deutschland ist. Aber eins steht für mich fest: Wenn die vor 2030 hier fliegen soll, dann fliegen vorher diejenigen, die sie jetzt haben wollen. Und zwar unehrenhaft wegen vollkommener Inkompetenz und Versuch, ihre eigenen Vorgesetzten aka das Parlament zu erpressen.



> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Die Vermutung meinerseits ist hier, das die Empfehlung durchaus das Budget berücksichtigt hat. Kann mich natürlich auch irren.



Wenn du mal was hörst, würde ich es mich interessieren. Vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht - die F-35 ist so ziemlich das teuerste Kampfflugzeug, dass man bestellen kann, und es gibt sie von der Stange weder mit Aufklärungsausrüstung, noch mit ECM, noch als Nuklearbomber, noch mit der Fähigkeit, gemeinsam mit Eurofightern eingesetzt zu werden (nicht, dass das in Anbetracht der Eigenschaften sinnvoll wäre, aber das ist ein weiterer Punkt gegen sie, denn die Typhoon ist da und bleibt es auch). Da wäre also auf den hohen Grundpreis noch jede Menge Entwicklungszuschlag zu zahlen gewesen, ehe sie die Tornados hätte ablösen können. Und das ist noch eine Rechnung ohne deutsche Sonderwünsche und die gibt es ja eigentlich immer, wenn man nicht binnen 3 Wochen von der Stange kauft...



> Ich würde dir durchaus zustimmen, wenn man die Kirche im Dorf lassen würde. D.h. dieses Projekt als das behandelt was es ist. Eine innerdeutsche Entscheidung. Aber nein, unserer Politker lassen sich von Frankreich in die Parade fahren. Für sowas hab ich kein Verständnis. Wenn ein EU-Mitglied und Bündnispartner Drohungen ausspricht, dann fehlt es schon weit.



Das ist tatsächlich kritisch zu sehen. Allerdings kann ich es aus französischer Sicht nachvollziehen und hier stellt sich auch ganz klar die Frage, ob auf deutscher Seite die langfristigen Auswirkungen des Vorschlags durchdacht wurden. Man hat Frankreich schon aus dem letzten gemeinsamen Flugzeugprojekt rausgeekelt und jetzt redet man mitten in FCAS-Programm darüber, viel Geld in ein Konkurrenzprodukt zu investieren, dessen Einsatzzeitraum mindestens 10-20 Jahre in die des FCAS hineinragt? Da war klar, dass auf französischer Seite die Alarmglocken klingeln, wenn sich die Deutschen erneut als komplett unzuverlässige Partner erweisen. Und das wiederum hätte natürlich schwerwiegende Folgen für die Einsatzbereitschaft der Bundeswehr zur Mitte dieses Jahrzehnts und für die europäische Luftfahrtindustrie insgesamt gehabt.



> Nein, nicht um jeden Preis. Aber damit es besser wird, muss es anders werden. Mich würde wirklich interessieren warum es immer noch so sehr hakt. . Mhm, am positivsten würde mir da die U-Boot-Klasse 212 A einfallen. Da war das ganze "Überschaubar". Von MANTIS hört man bis jetzt auch nicht soviel negatives.



212 A habe ich erst spät wahrgenommen, da waren sie schon weit fortgeschritten. Allerdings wurde relativ viel auch aus älteren Klassen und den Dolphins übernommen und trotzdem sieht man die Dinger bei HDW alle naslang auf dem trockenen liegen und die Einsatzbereitschaft ist kaum besser, als bei gewissen Marinehubschraubern. Also "gelungen" ist das nur im Vergleich mit dem griechischen 214 (in das man z.T. Dinge eingebaut hat, die für die 212 als Fehlschlag erkannt und ins Lager gepackt wurden...), auch wenn das Konzept natürlich verdammt stark und ausnahmsweise mal perfekt auf das Einsatzgebiet angepasst ist. (Wobei ich wiederum nicht verstehe, wofür man derartige Einsätze in Zeiten des heutigen Luftkriegs überhaupt braucht...)




> Mal sehen vllt. kommt da noch was in Zukunft. Immerhin soll die F-35 ja langfristig die F-18 ersetzen.



Die F-18: Ja. Aber auch die F/A-18E und später? Die Lightning 2einhalb ist in nahezu jeder Hinsicht ein Gegenentwurf zu Super Hornet und ich hätte nichts davon gehört, dass sie mehr als die normalen, alten Hornets ersetzen soll. Die Growler-Entwicklung startete sogar erst acht Jahre nach der F-35-Entwicklung. Die einzige Verknüpfung zwischen beiden Programmen, die ich kenne, ist eine gesteigerte Super-Hornet-Beschaffung um zusätzliche Strike-Kapazitäten in Ermangelnung ausreichender F-35 zu schaffen. Aber da tritt die F-18 praktisch als Nachfolger für nie gelieferte F-35 auf, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2020)

Ähhh... nette Diskussion.
Die F-18 ist im Kern der Verlierer im Vergleichswettbewerb zw. der YF-16 und der YF-17 (Vorgänger der F-18) der US-Luftwaffe.
Während die F-16 dann der Standardjäger der US-Luftwaffe wurde, entwickelte man die YF-17 zur F-18 weiter, um primär die Trägerangriffsflugzeuge der US-Navy zu ersetzen und hier insbesondere die trägergestützte Phantom-Version.

Die F-18 ist in der Tat ein Mehrzweckkampfflugzeug, die sich die Fähigkeit, effektiv Bodenziele anzugreifen und Dual-Roll zu übernehmen, mit einem Mangel in Manövrierfähigkeit im Vergleich zu "richtigen" Abfangjägern erkauft.
Durchaus zu vergleichen mit dem Tornado, der hervorragende Angriffsfähigkeiten besitzt, schnell aufklären kann und als Langstreckenabfangjäger eingesetzt werden kann, aber im klassischen Luftkampf deutlich anderen Maschinen unterlegen ist.
Sprich, eine Rafale, F-16 oder ein Eurofighter kurvt um die F-18, wie eine Fliege um die Lampe  (OK, übertrieben)

Ich halte, persönlich die F-35 die für D. geeignetere Waffe, weil:

Als STVOL Version ein geringere Abhängigkeit von funktionierenden "Groß"flughäfen besteht
Dank Schubumkehr im Luftkampf eine mindestens gleich große Manövierfähigkeit gegeben ist wie mit der F-18.
Eine höhere Stalthfähigkeit gegeben ist, auch wenn in einem realen Einsatzszenario die Flügel voll beladen sein werden und man ein Scheunentor auf dem Radar sieht.
Die F-35 zumindest theoretisch über ein höheres klimatisches Einsatzszenario verfügt:
Die F-18 verzeichnete Einsatzausfälle über dem Irak wg. Wüstenklima/Staubsand, dass angeblich bei der F-35 nicht gegeben ist.
Die F-1 ist gleich "seefest" wie die F-35.
Die F-35 ergäbe die theoretische Möglichkeit, dass Deutschland über einen leichten Träger für Auslandseinsätze nachdenken könnte.
z. B. so was:
Cavour (550) &#8211; Wikipedia
oder so was:
Juan Carlos I (L-61) &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2020)

Wenn man nur die Kosten für solche Jets anteilsmässig verwenden würde,
um für halbwegs gerechte Lebensbindingungen für alle zu sorgen,
bräuchte man sowas gar nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2020)

Och komm hör mit dem Mist auf.
Wenn wir Europäer kein Militär hätten käme ein Erdo&#287;an oder ähnlich vielleicht wirklich auf die Idee uns anzugreifen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2020)

@Adi1:
So sehr ich mir das wünschen würde, die christliche Backe hinhalten funktioniert auf diesem Planeten (noch) nicht.

Dabei geht es nicht ein Mal um den ultimativen Waffengang, alleine die Drohung aus der Stärke heraus macht manche Staaten erpressbar(er).

Was machst du mit all diesen Kims auf der Welt, was mit fanatischen Freaks wie den islamischen Staat oder BokuHaram?

In dem Augenblick, wo du deine Waffen in deren Angesicht ablegst, schneiden sie dir deinen Kopf ab - thats the real life...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur die Kosten für solche Jets anteilsmässig verwenden würde,
> um für halbwegs gerechte Lebensbindingungen für alle zu sorgen,
> bräuchte man sowas gar nicht.



Würden die USA mitmachen: Ja.
Nur Deutschland dagegen ... Nein. Unser Militäretat ist mittlerweile auch schon ganz schön gewachsen, aber verglichen mit der Wirtschaftsleitung aller Gegenden der Welt, denen es dreckig geht, ist es immer noch fast nichts. Und entsprechend würde fast nichts dabei herauskommen, wenn man die Mittel dahin umleitet. Auf der anderen Seite hätte man dann aber auch nichts mehr in der Hand gegen die paar Zeitgenossen, die auch ganz ohne schlechte Lebensbedingungen Gründe finden, jemand anderes dem Schädel einzuschlagen.


@Compisucher: Es geht nicht um die aus der YF-17 abgeleitete kleine F-18, sondern um die große E/F/G. Das ist in weiten Teilen ein anderen Flugzeug mit anderen Eigenschaften. Und es geht auch nicht um Luftkampf (und schon gar nicht um VTOL), sondern um einen Ersatz für die Tornado-Aufklärer, -ECM und -Nuklearbomber.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Mai 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was machst du mit all diesen Kims auf der Welt, was mit fanatischen Freaks wie den islamischen Staat oder BokuHaram?



Dagegen braucht mein keine neuen milliardenteuren Tarnkappenbomber,
bekämpfen kann man solche Gruppen auch mit herkömmlichen Fluggerät.

Und sollte einer von den Despoten total durchdrehen,
wird eine Trident (SLBM) &#8211; Wikipedia zum Einsatz kommen,
aber dann, gute Nacht.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2020)

Hust Jugoslawien hust


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2020)

Nuklearwaffen sind weitestgehend ungeeignet, um lebenswerte Bedingungen in einer Gegend zu sichern 

Kontrollierte konventionelle Luftschläge dagegen ein durchaus gutes Mittel, wenn man weitere Verschlechterungen der Situation durch die (dann nicht mehr existenten) Armeen eines lokalen Herschers verhindern möchte. Und je nach technischem Niveau des Gegners braucht es dafür auch relativ moderne Technik, will man sich nicht selbst in Gefahr begeben.

(Genau deswegen ist es ja so bescheuert, dass ein Milliarden-Anschaffungsprogramm der Bundeswehr primär auf nuklearer Kapazitäten ausgerichtet wird, zudem in jedem Fall nur nukleare Kapazitäten gegen einen Low-Tech-Gegner. DAS braucht wirklich niemand. Aber wir werden, wenn AKK ihre Pläne umsetzt, teuer dafür bezahlen.)


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2020)

Willst du dich nicht vielleicht etwas besser einlesen? 
Dann lösen sich deine Argumenten mehr oder weniger in Luft auf.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuklearwaffen sind weitestgehend ungeeignet, um lebenswerte Bedingungen in einer Gegend zu sichern



Früher oder später werden sie zum Einsatz kommen,
spätestens dann,
wenn es um die allerletzten Ressourcen unseres Planeten geht


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Mai 2020)

Aber wer würde dann all die feinen Spielereien wie GPS etc. entwickeln wenn es das Militär nicht gäbe? Würdet ihr anteilsmässig in eurem Auto fürs Navi 20k€ Aufpreis zahlen? Nur so als ein Abfallprodukt dass es ohne Militär so wohl nicht gäbe....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2020)

Ischa abbe gar keine Navi...
Und:
Was bitte schön wird an der Sache besser, wenn man die 20000 € nicht als Aufpreis aufs Auto zahlt, wenn man ein Navi haben will, sondern bereits lange vorher als Steuergeld? SELBST DANN, WENN MAN NICHT EINMAL EIN AUTO MÖCHTE?
Ist ja nicht so, als wäre Militär in irgendeinerweise produktiv. Alles, was die raushauen, ist letztendlich Steuergeld, für das ein Nutzen nachzuweisen ist. Und nur bei sehr wenigen Dingen gelingt der auch nur annähernd so gut (mittelmäßig) wie bei GPS.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2020)

Würdest du die Feuerwehr abschaffen, wenn es ein paar Jahre nicht mehr gebrannt hat?
Eben, genau so ist es mit dem Militär.

Außerdem guck mal was alles an vorallem zivil genutzter Infrastruktur gebaut und instand gehalten wurde falls man es im kalten Krieg militärisch gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Mai 2020)

Bei uns wird das Mitlitär auch sehr gern als billige Arbeitskraft eingesetzt. Die ganzen Skirennen, Schwingfeste, grossen Festivals.. überall sind hunderte von Soldaten dabei die aufbauen damit pitvate Veranstalter die Events durch bekommen.
Müssten die die Helfer selber zahlen dann würden die Tickets wohl unbezahlbar bzw. all die Openairs gar nicht erst statt finden. Wobei mir das persönlich lieber wäre. Die Sauerei die dieses Partyvolk hinterlässt ist einfach unwürdig.
In meiner aktiven Zeit war ich bei der ABC-Truppe. Was wir da zusätzlich alles an Aufgaben für ziviele Organisationen geleistet haben war fast mehr als wir im militärischen Bereich gemacht haben. 

Ich sehe aktuell die Situation hier bei der Beschaffung neuer Jets.. viele schreien dass man das doch nicht brauche. Naja, Luftpolizei ist aber eine der Grundvoraussetzung für zivilen Flugverkehr. Wenn man wie die CH neutral sein will und keine ausländischen Jets im eigenen Luftraum will hat man im Grunde 2 Optionen:
- neue Jets kaufen
- den Luftraum dicht machen (also auch die Flughäfen schliessen, arbeitet ja eh keiner dort...)

An so Kleinigkeiten denken leider viele Leute gar nicht erst... Ich bin aber auch nicht immer mit allem einverstanden was das Militär so macht. So erschliesst sich mir nicht die unsägliche Verschwendung zum Beispiel von Treibstoff. Wenn bei uns 10 Soldaten wo hin fahren dann nehmen die 10 Autos.... 
Oder warum müssen Leopard 2 Panzer zu Übungen mal eben 100km quer durchs Land fahren, dort ne Übung machen und wieder nach Hause, damit am nächsten Tag der nächste Zug die gleiche Tour nochmal übernimmt. Könnte man die Panzer nedd einfach im Übungsgelände lassen und die Besatzung mit nem einzelnen Bus da hin bringen?
Da frag ich ich manchmal schon wenn mal auf ner Strasse gar nix mehr geht weil ein Sondertransport zufällig nem Rudel Leos begegnet und keiner von beiden mehr brauchbar manövrieren kann...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2020)

Das Konzept der Schweizer Luftwaffe habe ich in der Tat nie verstanden: Viel zu klein, um alleine gegen irgend einen Feind wirksam zu sein, aber auch in keinem Bündniss im Einsatz, zu dem sie ein angemessenes Beispiel leisten könnte. Soweit ich es verstehe, basiert das gesamte Verteidigungskonzept jenseits von "wenn du hier einmarschierst, ist dein Geld vorher schon ausgewandert" aus "will sich in unserem Gelände erntshaft jemad mit Partisanen anlegen?". Da können Kampfjets wirklich nur noch einen auf Luftpolizei machen, aber soweit ich weiß hat auch die Schweiz kein Gesetz zum Abschuss von Zivilmaschinen (und selbst wenn wären zwei Lankstrecken-SAM-Stellungen bei der kleinen Landesfläche vermutlich die günstigere Lösung, vor allem weil sie keine Verschleißstunden akkumulieren).

Wenn das praktische Einsatzspektrum nur noch aus visueller Überprüfung von Flugzeugen ohne Funkkontakt sowie Kunstflug besteht, dann ist durchaus die Frage berechtigt, welche, wieviele und wie moderne Flugzeuge dafür nötig sind.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2020)

Bitte halte dich mit deinen Kommentaren zurück, das kann ja keiner ertragen.


> Da können Kampfjets wirklich nur noch einen auf Luftpolizei machen, aber soweit ich weiß hat auch die Schweiz kein Gesetz zum Abschuss von Zivilmaschinen (und selbst wenn wären zwei Lankstrecken-SAM-Stellungen bei der kleinen Landesfläche vermutlich die günstigere Lösung, vor allem weil sie keine Verschleißstunden akkumulieren).


Weißt du wie viele Zwischenfälle passieren bei denen die Flugzeuge einfach auf der falschen Frequenz sind, man sie deswegen nicht per Funk erreichen kann? Jetzt fliegt eines dieser Flugzeuge noch einen falschen Kurs.
Zack, ruyven schaltet auf, drückt den Knopf und ruft Missile away. 

Das wäre dann wohl tatsächlich Mord.


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe es so, dass ein Staat zwangsläufig eine militärische Komponente vorhalten muss, um Souveränität zu wahren und nicht erpressbar zu werden.

Das ist nicht schön, aber Realität.

Dies gilt um so mehr, wenn man wie die Schweiz Neutralität wahren will und selbst im unwahrscheinlichen Ernstfall eben keine Unterstützung durch Verbündete erfahren wird.

Die Schweizer Piloten genossen zumindest in meiner aktiven Zeit große Achtung, weil sie durch Training eine einzigartige Fähigkeit erlangten, die des Luftkampfes im Hochgebirge.

DAS ist NICHT trivial und gehört zu den Meisterleistungen fliegerischen Könnens, einen Jet mit knapp Schallgeschwindigkeit unterhalb einer Radarerfassung durchs Gebirge zum Zielpunkt zu manövrieren.

Und genau das macht(e) die Schweizerische Luftwaffe zumindest in der Vergangenheit zu einem durchaus ernst zu nehmenden Gegner.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass auch in Friedenszeiten der Schweizer Staatsbürger vor unerwarteten (Flugzeug in Not/verflogene Maschinen) oder gar unerwünschten (z. B. terroristischer Anschlag) Flugzeugen beschützt werden muss.

Deutschland hat im Jahr grob + im Schnitt 2000-2500 gefährliche Luftfahrtzwischenfälle, davon gut die Hälfte in der Luft, gut davon die Hälfte bedarf einer Sicherung durch die Luftwaffe = ca. 500 Vorfälle.

Ich kenne keine Statistik für die Schweiz, aber die Schweiz hat gut und gerne + gefühlt als reges Lufttransitland mal angenommene 100-200 Vorfälle im Jahr.

Das mag dem Schweitzer Bürger i. d. R. kaum bekannt oder vielleicht sogar egal sein,a ber würde nur ein Mal der Schuss nach hinten losgehen, wäre das Geschrei groß.

Insofern, liebe Schweizer Mitforisten, seid froh, dass euer Staat für euch vorsorgt, auch wenn es viel Geld kostet.

Es ist unterm Striche eine leider zwangsweise Investition in die Sicherheit der Schweiz.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2020)

Das Problem der Schweiz ist nur, dass deren QRA noch nicht im 24/7 Betrieb ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Schweizer Piloten genossen zumindest in meiner aktiven Zeit große Achtung, weil sie durch Training eine einzigartige Fähigkeit erlangten, die des Luftkampfes im Hochgebirge.
> 
> DAS ist NICHT trivial und gehört zu den Meisterleistungen fliegerischen Könnens, einen Jet mit knapp Schallgeschwindigkeit unterhalb einer Radarerfassung durchs Gebirge zum Zielpunkt zu manövrieren.
> 
> Und genau das macht(e) die Schweizerische Luftwaffe zumindest in der Vergangenheit zu einem durchaus ernst zu nehmenden Gegner.



Okay, das klingt in der Tat nach einem Argument, dass den Kampfwert der eigentlich zu kleinen Truppen spürbar steigert. Allerdings wurden Bodenangriffe, die ich mit Tiefflugtaktiken verbinde, laut Wiki schon vor einiger Zeit aus dem Repertoire gestrichen. Bringen einem diese Fähigkeiten auch deutliche Vorteile in der Luftverteidigung/Sicherung der Luftüberlegenheit?
(keine rethorische Frage: Wie viel profitiert man von der Möglichkeit der unsichtbaren Bewegung im Tiefflug, wenn der Feind nach oben ausweichen kann? Unter BVR versteht man ja normalerweise nicht "da ist ein Berg im Weg".)



> Deutschland hat im Jahr grob + im Schnitt 2000-2500 gefährliche Luftfahrtzwischenfälle, davon gut die Hälfte in der Luft, gut davon die Hälfte bedarf einer Sicherung durch die Luftwaffe = ca. 500 Vorfälle.
> 
> Ich kenne keine Statistik für die Schweiz, aber die Schweiz hat gut und gerne + gefühlt als reges Lufttransitland mal angenommene 100-200 Vorfälle im Jahr.



Es ging nicht um die Frage, ob gar keine Flugzeuge benötigt werden, sondern darum wie viele und was für welche. Für Deutschland finde ich zum Beispiel nirgendwo Angaben, die deine Zahlen bestätigen können, sondern irgendwas zwischen "einmal im Monat" und 7-18. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wurde in den letzten 30 Jahren kein einziger dieser Einsätze in deutschem Luftraum mit Waffeneinsatz gelöst und es dürfte auch kein einziger Gegenspieler mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit deutlich jenseits der 1.000 km/h dabei gewesen sein. Ihre Überschallfähigkeiten brauchen die Alarmrotten nur, um mit zwei Standorten ganz Deutschland abzudecken, also in kurzer Zeit bis zu 500 km zurückzulegen. Die Schweiz ist aber nur 350 km lang. Mit zwei Standorten ergäbe sich eine maximale Anflugstrecke von 150 km, wenn man alle Fliegerkavernen in Betrieb halten würde von vermutlich unter 100 km. Da ist schon mehr als Mach 1 eine diskutable Fähigkeit und wenn es um die gleichen Zielobjekte, wie in Deutschland geht, braucht man weder sonderlich hohe Wendigkeit noch die Fähigkeit modernste (oder überhaupt irgendwelche) Waffen mitzuführen.

Für diese Einsätze ergibt sich auf den ersten Blick also ein Anforderungsprofil, dass mit etwas Glück ein Handvoll Alpha Jets oder Hawk 200 vollständig ausfüllen könnten. Gut, ich wäre auch eher für eine M-346/Yak-130, damit man im Fall der Fälle auch > Mach 1 folgen kann (entsprechende Privatmaschinen sind ja in Vorbereitung bzw. vereinzelte Oldtimer schon verbreitet). Alterantiv ein nahezu beliebiges echtes Jagdflugzeugtyp der letzten 50 Jahre (z.T. in der Schweiz schon vorhanden). Zugegeben: Letztgenannter Ansatz rächt sich gegebenenfalls in der Wartung, außerdem müsste man für neuwertige Exemplare vermutlich aus Osteuropa importieren (oder man fragt die Iraner nach einer fabrikneuen F-5 ), aber die zuvor genannten Muster sind legitime Neuanschaffungen für jede westliche Luftwaffe und kosten in der Anschaffung irgendwas zwischen einem Zwanzigstel bis maximal einem Viertel der Rafale/Typhoons/F-18E/Lightning II, über die die Schweiz wohl tatsächlich nachgedacht hat. Im Unterhalt dürfte die Ersparnis noch größer ausfallen. Da kann ich schon nachvollziehen, wenn die Eidsgenossen ihren Militärs auf die Finger hauen und ganz genau erklärt haben wollen, was genau man mit drei Dutzend Strike Fighter mit 8 Tonnenwaffenlast zwischen Genf und Sankt Gallen anstellen kann? (Wenn sie sich wenigstens auf F-16-Derivat beschränkt hätten...)

Solange sich die Schweiz nicht an internationalen Missionen beteiligt (und eine Abkehr davon befürchten vermutlich einiger Gegenstimmen), klingt das für mich ähnlich wie ein US-Amerikaner, der sich einen Lamborghini kauft, obwohl es auf seinem ganzen Kontinent keine Möglichkeit gibt, mehr als einen Skoda Fabia auszufahren. (Und damit meine ich nicht den R5. Sondern das Basismodell. Als Kombi. Voll beladen.) Nur das es bei dem halt Privatvergnügen auf Privatkosten ist.


----------



## compisucher (26. Mai 2020)

@ruyven_macaran:


Die Topografie zwingt in einem hypothetischen Ernstfall auch relativ bewegliche Jabos zu definierten Flugrouten in Haupttälern.

Gründe sind:
Jabos mit Volllast sind in der Luft ungefähr so stabil wie ein US-Pickup ab Tempo 200 auf der BAB.
Stets vorhandene Fallwinde, welche die Flugstabilität beeinflussen.
Orientierungsmöglichkeiten über unbekannten Terrain.

Die Schweizer haben somit eine besondere Kampftaktik entwickelt.
Hochagile Jäger wie die F-5 und Mirage III "schleichen" sich im Tiefstflug durch das den Piloten bekannten Terrain (auch Nebentälern) an, 
entgehen dadurch den allermeisten Ortungssystemen auch hochmoderner Jäger und greifen die Jabos aus einem tödlichen Winkel von schräg unten hinten an (Langsamer Jo-Jo usw.)

Hierzu bedarf es Kampfflugzeuge mit einem günstigen Gewicht/Schubverhältnis, der logische Schritt war also die F-18 im Einkauf, auch wenn die Rafale wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre.
Die F-16 wäre nicht der Richtige.
Grund: 
Die F-16 bräuchte im Ernstfall Zusatztanks, was das taktische Vorgehen erschwert, die F-18 oder Rafale eben nicht.

Es ist nicht entscheidend, wie absolut schnell die Maschine ist, sondern wie schnell sie starten und letztlich in allen Situationen beschleunigen (und abbremsen!) kann.

Da ich immerhin 5 Jahre im AlphaJet gesessen bin, kann ich dir versichern, dass der Alpha hier eine in allen Belangen außerordentlich schlechte Wahl gewesen wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2020)

Der Alpha-Jet-Vorschlag bezog sich nur auf den Einsatz als Luftpolizei. Die wird sich vermutlich nicht im Tiefstflug hinter eine nicht antwortende 747 schleichen, um dann senkrecht aus dem Tal auf 13 km Höhe hochzuschnellen (bzw das zu versuchen) 

Für Kampfeinsätze braucht es andere Maschinene, das ist klar. Allerdings hätte ich gerade in Anbetracht der von dir beschriebenen Terrainprobleme damit gerechnet, dass ein Angreifer eher auf hohe Anflugrouten setzt.? Unbemerkt an die kleine Schweiz heranzukommen ist ja ohnehin praktisch unmöglich (vielleicht wenn man in Östereich startet und sehr tief fliegt, aber da kommen nicht viele Täler in Frage und die Schweizer können Karten lesen), da entfällt also der sonst übliche Überscharungs-Hauptvorteil des Tiefflugs. Umgekehrt verlieren die Schweizer den beschrieben Vorteil, wenn sie zwischen dem tiefen Anflug und dem eigentlich Ziel noch 3-4 Höhenkilometer überwinden müssen. (Bzw. der Jet wird dann auf eine schnell verlegbare Abschussstation für irgenwas-zu-Luft-Raketen reduziert, die aber beinahe genau so weit anfliegen müssen wie und eine SAM und eher noch schlechter auf das Ziel ausgerichtet wären.)


Die F-16C hat laut Wiki übrigens ein etwas bessere Verhältnis zwischen Schubstärke mit Nachbrenner und Gewicht (egal ob leer oder maximal) als die F-18E und ihr Einsatzradius mit Außenlasten (aber ohne Außentanks) ist immer noch 30% größer, als man in der Schweiz in gerade Linie fliegen könnte. Sicher, dass die a) Zusatztanks in dieser Rolle bräuchte und b) schlechter beschleunigt? In "normalen" Einsätzen, wie sie in Vorderasien geflogen werden, würde ich dir zustimmen. Da verbraucht man viel für den Anflug und intensiven Nachbrennereinsatz kann man sich nicht erlauben, erst recht wenn man auch nur halbwegs vergleichbare Waffenmengen transportieren will. Aber im Falle der Schweiz geht es halt wirklich um Kurzstrecke und nur um Luft-Luft, ebenfalls auf eher kurze Entfernung in deiner Schilderung. Das heißt Anflug mit Unterschall im engen Tal (=> wenig Verbrauch), kurz hochschnellen (=> Verbrauch in der Phase egal, maximales Gewichts/Schubverhältnis ist alles, was zählt) und ein paar Kurzstreckenraketen (=> kaum Zuladung nötig) absetzen. Im Prinzip ein Einsatzspektrum, für das seit den 60ern niemand mehr entwickelt hat. (Und bei den damaligen Abfängjägern stand die Manövrierfähigkeit und Schlechtwettertauglichkeit noch nicht im Lastenheft.)

Die F-35 wäre übrigens in Sachen Schub/Gewichtsverhältnis noch einmal deutlich schlechter gewesen, wurde aber bei den letztlich abgebrochenen Beschaffungsbemühungen trotzdem berücksichtig. (Die deutlich besseren, allerdings genauso teuren, Eurofighter und Rafale allerdings auch.)


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2020)

Ruyven komm mal runter, 2 Luftwaffenoffiziere von denen einer sogar Pilot war sagen dir, dass das was du schreibst so nicht zutrifft und du kommst dauernd mit Daten an die du nicht interpretieren kannst und einfach nur ergoogelt hast.


----------



## compisucher (27. Mai 2020)

@Ruyven:
Bitte die Topografie der Schweiz anschauen.
Nordschweiz ist flacher als gedacht, ein Eindringen feindlicher Luftstreitkräfte dort "problemlos".
Dann die Südschweiz bzw. Alpenhauptkamm in Korrelation zu den aktiven Luftwaffenstützpunkten anschauen und du verstehst, was ich meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F-16:
Es hat Gründe, warum die F-16 bei der US-Luftwaffe aber auch bei anderen NATO-Partnern ausgemustert wird und nur noch bei eher unbedeutenden Staaten aktiv im Dienst ist , die F-18 in ihrer neusten Evolutionsstufe aber nicht.
1. Radarecho größer als ein Scheunentor
2. nur ein Triebwerk (Redundanz)
3. um den Faktor 2-3 anfälliger gegenüber Beschuss mit Rohrwaffen < 20 mm
4. Im Vergleich zu aktuellen Konkurrenzmodellen relativ schlechte Tiefflugeigenschaften.
5. Der Zwang, stets Außentanks auch bei relativ kurzfristigen Einsätzen mitführen zu müssen.

Die Stärke der F-16 als reiner Abfangjäger zu operieren, kommt bei den ANGs der US-Bundesstaaten zum Ausdruck, quasi 2. Garde der Landesverteidigung.

PS:
Eine auf kurze Distanz abgefeuerte, bordgestützte Infrarotrakete hat eine bis zu 10x höhere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit gegenüber Feindflugzeugen, die aktiv ausweichen können als eine SAM.
SAMs sind mittlerweile sehr effektiv gegenüber anderen Raketen mit eingeschränkter Ausweichmöglichkeit, Drohnen oder Marschflugkörpern und befriedigend effektiv gegenüber naiven JaBos.
Aber eben nicht sonderlich effektiv gegenüber JaBos mit schlauen Piloten oder gar gegnerischen Jagdflugzeugen.
Hauptgrund für eine aktive Luftwaffe mit menschlichen Piloten


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2020)

> Da ich immerhin 5 Jahre im AlphaJet gesessen bin, kann ich dir  versichern, dass der Alpha hier eine in allen Belangen außerordentlich  schlechte Wahl gewesen wäre.


Wo warst du denn stationiert, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2020)

Alpha Jet klingt nach Fürsty


----------



## compisucher (27. Mai 2020)

Yepp, Fürsty.
Bin sozusagen von der OSLW gleich dort hängen geblieben.
War kurz vor Ende der Umschulung auf den Tornado, als ich gegroundet wurde., da absehbar war, dass die Alphas kaum eine Zukunft bei der BW haben werden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2020)

Warst du als Pilot nicht eigentlich sogar direkt Berufssoldat?


----------



## compisucher (27. Mai 2020)

Ja, BO41 Vertrag.
1985 eingestiegen und 1992 wieder raus, nach dem ich nicht mehr fliegen durfte - chronische Stirnhöhlenvereiterung.
Da funktioniert dann die Sauerstoffmaske nicht mehr richtig, was schlichtweg fatal für diesen Beruf ist.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2020)

Eher für die Verwendung und nicht für den Beruf oder?
Davon ist man ja nicht direkt Wehrdienstuntauglich?


----------



## compisucher (27. Mai 2020)

Das ist richtig.
Aber nach  1 Jahr in der Kaserne Germersheim als Kompanieführer sind sowohl die BW als auch ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, 
dass ich ungern wildfremde Wehrdienstleistende und überhaupt Mitmenschen unbegründet anschreie und wir haben uns dann im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen getrennt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2020)

Von welcher Kompanie warst du denn der Chef?  (ja war damals ein Regiment und kein Bataillon ich weiß)

Und btw ein ehemaliger Pilot auf einem DP der für einen Objektschützer da sein sollte ist doch eh ein Fehler.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Aber nach  1 Jahr in der Kaserne Germersheim als Kompanieführer sind sowohl die BW als auch ich zu dem Schluss gekommen,
> dass ich ungern wildfremde Wehrdienstleistende und überhaupt Mitmenschen unbegründet anschreie und wir haben uns dann im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen getrennt.



Meine Mutter kommt aus germersheim ist da was los ? Früher in meiner Kindheit war ich in den Ferien oft dort, man sah damals auch oft US Soldaten  

Und aus opas Balkon könnte man die ganze Training und Übungen der Bundeswehr  Soldaten sehen, aber da ist jetzt mittlerweile Häuser gebaut worden .


----------



## compisucher (27. Mai 2020)

War damals die Sponeck Kaserne, heisst jetzt Südpfalz-Kaserne.
War damals dem Luftwaffenausbildungsregiment 3 in Roth unterstellt. Somit:
12. (Kompanie)/Luftwaffenausbildungsregiment 3
Zuerst Zugführer des IV.Zuges und vom 01.01.1990 bis 01.7.1990 Kompaniechef, aber nur weil der eigentliche Kompaniechef einen längeren Stabslehrgang hatte.
War damals Oberleutnant.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und btw ein ehemaliger Pilot auf einem DP der für einen Objektschützer da sein sollte ist doch eh ein Fehler.


Oder es war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt einfach nichts anderes da. Beitritt der DDR zur BRD und damit verbunden die Auflösung der NVA, des Ministerium für Abrüstung und Verteidigung und die Eingliederung eines kleinen Teils von ihr in die Bundeswehr. Gleichzeitig durch das abrupte Ende des Kalten Krieges und Zerfall des ehemaligen Ostblocks, Abbau von Personal, etc. bei der Bundeswehr. Wahrscheinlich hat man compisucher auch deswegen so schnell gehen lassen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Mai 2020)

So schauts aus, werter Poulton.
Schlichtweg kein Bedarf bei absehbarem Truppenabbau und unsere Ausbildung hatte schon genug Geld gekostet.
Die Option Truppenoffizier und mit 41-45 Jahren ohne Studium auszuscheiden war keine Wirkliche.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2020)

Du hättest doch mit 45 gar nicht ausscheiden müssen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> F-16:
> Es hat Gründe, warum die F-16 bei der US-Luftwaffe aber auch bei anderen NATO-Partnern ausgemustert wird und nur noch bei eher unbedeutenden Staaten aktiv im Dienst ist , die F-18 in ihrer neusten Evolutionsstufe aber nicht.
> 1. Radarecho größer als ein Scheunentor
> 2. nur ein Triebwerk (Redundanz)
> 3. um den Faktor 2-3 anfälliger gegenüber Beschuss mit Rohrwaffen < 20 mm



Okay, Punkt 2 und ggf. auch Punkt 3 sind über schwierigem Terrain wirklich ein Argument und dürften auch bei nahezu allen anderen günstigen Maschinen bestehen (außer der F-5, aber da braucht man ein H-Kennzeichen )



> PS:
> Eine auf kurze Distanz abgefeuerte, bordgestützte Infrarotrakete hat eine bis zu 10x höhere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit gegenüber Feindflugzeugen, die aktiv ausweichen können als eine SAM.



Kannst du das weiter ausführen? (Warum? Gibt es Vorbedingungen? etc., gerade bei Zielen im Tiefflug und Angreifern, die ihre Position nach dem Terrain und nicht nach der optimalen Abschussrichtung auswählen sollen.)



> Hauptgrund für eine aktive Luftwaffe mit menschlichen Piloten



Luftwaffe ohne menschliche Piloten können wir uns als Anschlussthema aufheben, passt gut zur Threadeinleitung 




compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Aber nach  1 Jahr in der Kaserne Germersheim als Kompanieführer sind sowohl die BW als auch ich zu dem Schluss gekommen,
> dass ich ungern wildfremde Wehrdienstleistende und überhaupt Mitmenschen unbegründet anschreie und wir haben uns dann im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen getrennt.



Wie konnte man mit der Einstellung bei der Bundeswehr überhaupt Karriere machen? 
[/Jemand, der vor allem verweigert hat, weil er keine Lust hatte, sich unbegründet anbrüllen zu lassen]


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2020)

Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung - Einzeltitel - Politisches Bildungsforum Brandenburg
Interessante Zusammenfassung


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hättest doch mit 45 gar nicht ausscheiden müssen?



Mir wurde mit dem BO 41 die Pilotenausbildung bezahlt.
Nur ganz wenigen kam damals die Ehre zu Teil, gleichzeitig ein Studium an einer der Hochschulen der BW zu bekommen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, als Truppenoffizier dennoch nachträglich ein Studium zu bekommen, war damals nicht realistisch.
Über den BO 41 Vertrag hinaus eine Verlängerung auf Lebenszeit ohne Studium zu bekommen, war ebenso unrealistisch.
Schlichtweg, weil bei Offiziersrängen dann oberhalb Oberstleutnant eine akademische Ausbildung erwartet wurde.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das heutzutage gehandhabt wird, damals war es für mich die bessere Option, auszuscheiden und zivil zu studieren.
Die BW war ihrerseits ebenso froh, dass ich ohne zicken raus wollte, da eh ein gigantischer Truppenabbau Anfang der 1990ger anstand.
Wenn man so mag, damals eine win-win-Situation.


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du das weiter ausführen? (Warum? Gibt es Vorbedingungen? etc., gerade bei Zielen im Tiefflug und Angreifern, die ihre Position nach dem Terrain und nicht nach der optimalen Abschussrichtung auswählen sollen.)


Schräg von unten hinten ist eine perfekte Schussposition 
Warum eine so hohe Trefferwahscheinlichkeit?
Eine AIM-9X (diese hat mittlerweile die Schweizer Luftwaffe) kann nicht nur über ihren aktiven Wärmesuchkopf, sondern über das Helmvisier abgefeuert werden.
Sie beschleunigt innerhalb von grob 200 m auf über Mach 2.
Wenn du nun  nur noch 2 oder 4 km vom Gegner entfernt bist und die Rakete abfeuerst, hat der Gegner praktisch keine Chance mehr, Flares zu werfen.
Du kannst selber abschätzen, wie lange eine Rakete braucht um 2-4 km mit mach zwei zu überwinden.
SAMs sind da deutlich träger.
Sie werden ja von irgendwoher abgefeuert. schon da bekommst du in einem modernen Cockpit die Info, dass was abgefeuert wurde, meist sogar mit der ungefähren Angabe woher und wie weit weg.
Du hast also in der Regel irgendwas von 10-20 sec. Zeit (und das ist im Luftkampf viel Zeit), situationsgerecht zu reagieren.
Mit einer aus geschickter Position abgefeuerten AIM-9 neueren Datums dürfte gefühlt eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von >> 60% gegeben sein.
Selbst modernste SAMs schaffen gefühlt 10-15% und sorgen eher alleine durch ihre Bedrohung, dass gegnerische Flugzeuge sich nicht aus dem Radarschatten trauen oder nur Sekundärziele angreifen oder einfach wieder abdrehen.

Entkommen von einer AIM-9:
Die einzige Chance im Schweizszenario besteht darin, mit einem Rollmanöver nach unten abzutauchen, da die Elektronik der Sidewinder bekannte Probleme mit der Erfassung von rollenden Zielen hat.
Bist du nun mit einem Jojo knapp unter dem Gegner und er rollt ab, fliegt er dir direkt in die Bordkanone.
Das mit in die Sonne fliegen klappt heutzutage leider nicht mehr, die AIM-9 unterscheidet 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie konnte man mit der Einstellung bei der Bundeswehr überhaupt Karriere machen?
> [/Jemand, der vor allem verweigert hat, weil er keine Lust hatte, sich unbegründet anbrüllen zu lassen]



Falsch verstanden:
Ich hatte ein Problem damit, unwillige Wehrpflichtige sinnfrei durchs Gelände zu brüllen.
Das ging den meisten Zeit- oder Berufssoldaten damals ebenso. Denn es ist sehr demotivierend im eigenen Berufsbild.
Dass man untereinander die militärische (An-)Sprache gebraucht und der Ton durchaus laut + rauh sein kann, ist normal und wurde auch von mir gepflegt.
Damals war das Aussieben extrem, von 14.000 Bewerbern 1984 wurden nur 180 in die Pilotenerstausbildung als Offiziersanwärter für 1985 genommen.
Da musste aus Sicht der BW wirklich alles beim Bewerber passen.

Ein auf Wehrpflicht eingezogener Bäcker, Steuerfachwirt oder Ingenieur kann und will gar nicht die BW verstehen und führt dann seinen aufgezwungen Job genau so gut aus, 
wie wenn ein Doktor der Medizin plötzlich ein Auto bauen soll oder ein Schreinermeister professionell einen PC zusammenschrauben soll.

Daher bin ich auch ein klarer Verfechter einer Berufsarmee.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2020)

Also BO41 hieß nicht, dass man sein Leben lang bleiben konnte? Ich dachte das System war nur, dass man mit 41 raus kann, wenn man möchte.

Ja und Oberstleutnant ist doch hoch genug und gut genug bezahlt.
Außerdem haben auch einige Generale der Luftwaffe eben nicht studiert.


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2020)

Offiziell endete der Vertrag mit 21 Dienstjahren.
Was bei mir konkret mit dem 42 Lebensjahr gewesen wäre.
Nun ja, entschieden ist entschieden, jetzt bin ich 55, insofern lässt sich das kaum zurückdrehen


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2020)

Ok ich hab das bei Piloten immer so verstanden, dass sie nach 21 Jahren gehen können und nicht müssen und wenn dann mit ordentlich Abschlag. Sonst wäre es ja auch nur ein langer Dienst als SaZ.


----------



## Poulton (28. Mai 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> nach dem ich nicht mehr fliegen durfte - chronische Stirnhöhlenvereiterung.
> Da funktioniert dann die Sauerstoffmaske nicht mehr richtig, was schlichtweg fatal für diesen Beruf ist.


Auch wenn die Option damals nicht offen stand: Wie hätte es mit dieser chronischen Erkrankung eigentlich bei den Heeresfliegern ausgesehen?


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2020)

Die meisten Piloten sind nach 21 Jahren schlichtweg fertig.
Es gibt ein paar Oberharte, die werden dann nicht umsonst Geschwaderkommodore o. ä. und andere, die sich nicht mehr in der Zivilwirtschaft finden können.
Aus meiner alten Riege, die bis Vertragende durchgehalten haben, sind von 7 Mann 2 geblieben, der Rest ausgeschieden.


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Option damals nicht offen stand: Wie hätte es mit dieser chronischen Erkrankung eigentlich bei den Heeresfliegern ausgesehen?



Das kann ich ehrlich nicht korrekt beantworten.
Die Profile für z. B. Hubschrauberpiloten des Heeres waren damals kaum differenziert zu den Anforderungen der Luftwaffe.
Gefühlt waren die Kameraden der Heeresflieger körperlich sogar fitter und Intelligenz hatte auch damals schon nur peripher was mit dem Bildungsabschluss zu tun.
Einzig die Tatsache, das auch Unteroffiziere Heerespiloten werden durften, prägte sich bei mir bleibend ein.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Mai 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen (ich ignoriere absichtliche die negativen Kommentare zur Viper, die is noch gar nedd so outdatet wie man sie gern hinstellt  ) was vor allem der Kosten/Nutzen-Vorteil des Militärs für die Bevölkerung ist. Vielerorts schreien die Leute ja danach dass sinnlos Geld ausgegeben wird. Streicht man dann aber Dinge die jetzt nicht unbedingt zwingend von Vorteil sind dann is das Geschrei plötzlich wieder gross... 

Bestes Beispiel dafür ist unsere Kunstflugstaffel. Japs, die Jungs sind gut, den einen oder anderen kenne ich auch persönlich und hab da auch Einblicke die vielleicht nicht alles haben. Vor allem bei den Wartungsjungs /Bodenpersonal (die sind für mich die eigentlich Helden  Mit denen will es sich kein Pilot verscherzen, das hat angeblich schon Karrieren beendet bevor sie überhaupt richtig anfingen. )
So ne Kunstflugstaffel mag tolle Manöver machen, wirklich für den militärischen Fall nutzbar sind die Übungen aber nicht. Formationsfliegen lässt sich auch anders üben, da muss man nicht mit 2m Abstand nen Diamanten an den Himmel zaubern. Zumal im Einsatz keiner so eng fliegt, aber das is nen anderes Thema. 
Was aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, ist die Tatsache dass, solche Teams auf die entsprechenden Zellen deutlich höhere Belastungen drauf fliegen als sie normal geflogen werden. Dadurch steigt nicht nur der Wartungsaufwand und deren Kosten, sondern auch die Lebensdauer des gesamten Flugzeugs fällt deutlich schneller als die der restlichen Flotte..
Aber hört man sich mal um.. Militär abschaffen, sofort. Aber nicht unser Demoteam weg nehmen. Das brauchen wir doch. Ok, wir haben 2, aber leider ist nur eines wirklich bekannt. 
Aber es zeigt wunderbar wie seltsam doch die Leute da generell eingestellt sind...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2020)

Kunstflugstaffeln dienen, genauso wie Militärkapellen, Sportsoldaten und auch eine ganze Menge nicht Vollzeit-begangene Tätigkeiten (so ziemlich alles, was ein "Parade", "Repräsentations" oder "Fahnen"-Bezug im Nahmen hat), eben nicht der militärischen Funktion, sondern nur der Präsentation, Außenwerbung und Innenbespaßung/Zusammenhalt. Ob das noch Sinn macht wäre zu prüfen (ich würde für die ersten beiden Punkte klar Nein sagen), aber Militärs hängen oft an Traditionen.

Bezogen auf das Gesamtbudget der Bundeswehr ist das aber in meinen Augen eher ein symbolischer Aspekt. Wir haben genug Einsatzgeräte, wo die Verfügbarkeit bei unter 50%, teilweise unter 25% liegt. Da wird also viel mehr verschwendet, als wenn irgendwo 5% eines Teilbudgets in eine nutzlose Show fließen. Deswegen bin ich ja auch so kritisch, wenn Bundeswehr/Verteidigungsministerium für irgendwas mehr Geld wollen. Die beweisen seit Jahrzehnten, dass sie damit nicht umgehen und solange wir keinen aktuen Bedarf (=Krieg in Europa) absehen können, sollten wir erstmal diese strukturellen Fehler beheben, ehe wir an den Löchern vorbei versuchen, Mittel dahin zu schaffen, wo sie wirklich benötigt wären. Das ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie eine Löschkett mit Nudelsieben.

(Vermutlich bräuchte die Bundeswehr keinen einzigen Cent zusätzlich, wenn die Mittel optimal eingesetzt werden. Gucke ich mir z.B. an, was die USA alles an Grundlagenforschung, Katastrophenschutz, innere Sicherungsmaßnahmen und polizeilicher Landessicherung -Stichwort Küstenwache- zum Militär zählen, was bei uns aber über Wissenschafts- und Innenministerium läuft, dann haben wir das 2% Ziel an "Verteidigungsausgaben" vermutlich schon längst erreicht. Nur Zahlen wir halt 100 Millionen für ein Stück Technik, dass dann zehn Jahre keinen nutzen hat, weil der Hersteller fehlende Komponenten für eine weitere Million gar nicht liefern kann.)


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2020)

Habt ihr das schon mitbekommen? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGfu2wDjnWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich musste die Klasse erstmal googeln. Wusste gar nicht das wir sowas ausgeschrieben hatten. 
Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr schnittig aus! Gefällt mir optisch ganz gut!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

Gehört habe ich davon nicht, das Design ist allerdings wirklich nicht weit weg von der K130 und damit altbekannt. Aber von Größe und Einsatzrolle her ist es wohl eher eine F125 nur in brauch- und bezahlbar? Da stellt sich die Frage, wieso man ein halbes Jahrzehnt VOR deren Stapellauf darauf kam, dass sowas eine gute Idee ist, aber trotzdem bis heute weitere Baden-Würtembergs gebaut werden??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

? Wieso leitest du mit "das ist nicht richtig" ein, nur um mir dann darin zuszustimmen, dass die 125 Schrott und die 126 eigentlich in jeder Hinsicht besser ist und man zu dem Zeitpunkt, als man ihre Anschaffung beschlossen hat, den Bau weiterer 125er hätte stoppen sollen?


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2020)

Politisch stand damals zur Diskussion, ein oder zwei Hubschrauberträger in Anlehnung der franz. Mistral-Klasse für lange Überseeeinsätze anzuschaffen.
Übrig geblieben sind bei der F125 überdimensionierte Langstreckenschiffe mit relativ großer Beibootkapazität und der Kampfkraft einer kleinen Korvette.
Nun gut, man spart sich einen halbes Versorgungsschiff 
Das Interesse an der Mistral-Klasse ist latent weiterhin in D. vorhanden (Kontext zu den ursprünglich für Russland bestimmte Schiffe), 
so lange aber der Rest der Flotte eher einer Reparaturwerkstatt gleicht, dürfte das Thema kaum weiter in Erwägung gezogen werden.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2020)

> Die F126 ist vom Konzept her wieder viel mehr Kriegsschiff, dass wie  gesagt mit den entsprechenden Modulen eine F123 oder F124 ersetzen kann.  Mind. 6 -8 sollten wir davon anschaffen.


Das wäre schon was feines. Hoffentlich dann auch mit VLS. Was ich mich bei der F126 frage: Warum hat das Schiff zwar RIM-Starter  aber zusätzlich kein Phalanx CIWS? Zumal das Phalanx CWIS in der Block1B  Variante auch einen Surface Mode hätte.

Gerade auf Wiki gelesen. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dann haben wir bald ne Laser Gattling.  



> _Momentan  arbeitet Raytheon an einem mit Lasertechnologie ausgerüsteten  Phalanx-System, dem LADS (Laser Area Defense System). Hierbei wird das Gatling-Geschütz durch 40 gebündelte Faserlaser mit einer Gesamtleistung von 20 kW  ersetzt. Der Aufbau und die Sensoren mussten nur geringfügig  modifiziert werden. Aktuell werden zwei Einsatzgebiete für das LADS  angedacht: Zum einen eine fahrzeuggestützte Variante, die Mörsergranaten  und Raketen bekämpfen kann, zum anderen eine schiffsgestützte Version,  welche für den Einsatz gegen Seezielflugkörper konzipiert ist. Während eines Tests im Januar 2007 konnte das System eine 60-mm-Mörsergranate  auf eine Distanz von 500 Metern zerstören. Raytheon arbeitet bereits an  einer verbesserten Variante, die eine Reichweite von 1000 Metern und  mehr erreichen soll. _







> Politisch stand damals zur Diskussion, ein oder zwei  Hubschrauberträger in Anlehnung der franz. Mistral-Klasse für lange  Überseeeinsätze anzuschaffen.


Oho! oO Das wusste ich gar nicht. Das wäre mit der heutigen Technik sicher ein gutes Schiff geworden. Ich würde vermuten es hat mal wieder am finanziellen gehappert?  



> Das Interesse an der Mistral-Klasse ist latent weiterhin in D. vorhanden  (Kontext zu den ursprünglich für Russland bestimmte Schiffe),
> so lange aber der Rest der Flotte eher einer Reparaturwerkstatt gleicht,  dürfte das Thema kaum weiter in Erwägung gezogen werden.


Ich find das auch echt interessant. Auch im Zusammenspiel mit der F126.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

Hubschrauberträger sind was für amphibische Operationen und das steht einfach nicht bei den notwendige Fähigkeiten der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hubschrauberträger sind was für amphibische Operationen und das steht einfach nicht bei den notwendige Fähigkeiten der Bundeswehr.


In Anbetracht der humanitären Einsätze weltweit und der anfallenden Supportaufgaben wäre so eine Klasse doch nicht verkehrt, oder? Gutes Beispiel dafür ist die USS Nassau welche nach dem Erdbeben in Haiti vor Ort war.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2020)

Na ja, so ein Mistral-Träger hat ein Welldeck mit fast 1000 m² für große Landungsboote.
Ideal einsetzbar für die Spezifikation der Landungs-/Beiboote der F125 Klasse.
Mit bis zu 16 NH-90 Hubschraubern könnte ein deutlich größeres Seegebiet überwacht werden als mit nur zwei Hubschraubern der F125 Klasse und eine Reichweite von fast 20.000 sm bei moderater Geschwindigkeit ist auch eine Ansage.
Die F125 schafft nicht mal 1/3.
Insgesamt ist die F125 echt ein saublöder Entwurf, kaum mehr Zuladungskapazität, schlechte Bewaffnung, viel zu groß für die Einsatzmöglichkeiten und trotz der Größe eine bescheidene Reichweite.

Dass ein Träger nix für Nord- und Ostsee ist, ist klar, Von den Kosten her wäre aber der Einkauf der Mistral gut machbar gewesen.
F125: 750 Mio. Euro/Stück (Baden-Württemberg)
Mistral: ca. 600 Mio. Euro ohne Hubschrauber/Stück als Exportversion a la dem Russenträger.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der humanitären Einsätze weltweit und der anfallenden Supportaufgaben wäre so eine Klasse doch nicht verkehrt, oder? Gutes Beispiel dafür ist die USS Nassau welche nach dem Erdbeben in Haiti vor Ort war.


Sind Sie auch nicht, aber nicht jedes Land muss jede Fähigkeit abbilden. Dafür handelt man ja in Bündnissystemen und nicht alleine.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mal irgendwo 7000 sm bei 14 kn gelesen, daher die grobe Aussage zu1/3.

Es ist in der Tat auf die Schnelle nur ein Datenblatt im deutschen Marineforum zu finden, ob die Angabe tatsächlich stimmt, kann ich nicht verifizieren, wäre aber noch verheerender.
4000 sm bei 18kn ^^
&#8222;Baden-Wuerttemberg&#8220;-Klasse: Wo Basics wieder ein Neuanfang sind - Deutsche Marine - Forum


----------



## compisucher (25. Juni 2020)

Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe nur zwei konträre Aussagen gelesen und die mit 7000 sm finde ich ad hoc nicht mehr.
Gerne mag ich  auch 10000 sm glauben, wenn es in irgendeinem offiziellen Datenblatt mal auftauchen würde.

Das war aber initial nicht der Punkt, selbst bei 10000 sm kostet so eine F125 mehr als ein franz. Hubschrauberträger mit mind. gleicher Nahbereichsbewaffnung, 
deutlich mehr Hubschraubern und bezogen dann auf angenommene 10000 sm doppelter Reichweite.
Was mir zu denken gibt...

Wir könnten also locker 2-3 solcher Träger betreiben und hätten auch noch Steuergeld gespart.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auf deinen Vergleich mit der K130 bezogen, das Konzept hat nichts mit der F126 zu tun.



Ahso, sorry. Der Vergleich bezog sich seinerseits nur die von Painkiller gelobte schnittige Optik. Da ist die F126 vor allen Dingen von vorne sehr ähnlich aufgebaut, auch wenn sie schon allein wegen ihrer Dimensionen natürlich ein ganz anderes Einsatzkonzept und -spektrum hat.



> Darüber hinaus wurde die letzte F125, 2015 auf Kiel gelegt, da war die F126 noch lange nicht beschlossen, auch kannst du ja einen bestehenden Kontrakt nicht so einfach kündigen.



Hängt davon ab, wie man Verträge aufsetzt und wie vorausschauend man plant. Nach der Kiellegung wäre es natürlich schwierig geworden, aber 2-3 Jahre vor Kiellegung einen Auftrag für ein nutzloses 7200 t Schiff in ein später zu bauendes, nützliches 9000 t Schiff zu wandeln sollte durchaus möglich sein. Die Dimensionen sind ähnlich genug, das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die gleichen Baudocks genutzt werden können und Blohm+Voss ist eine Lürssentochter, der Auftrag bliebe also beim gleichen Unternehmen. Wahrscheinlich wären ein paar Ausgleichszahlungen nötig gewesen, weil man nicht bis Mitte der 10er Jahre den neuen Entwurf fertig gehabt hätte und somit die Werftauslastung etwas schlechter gelaufen wäre, allerdings klagen die deutschen Werften sowieso nicht über Auftragsstau, und der Bau an sich soll ja sogar billiger werden, sodass das F126-statt-F125 durchaus praktikabel gewesen wäre.

Ob auch justiziabel steht auf einem anderen Blatt (nämlich dem Vertragstext). Auch die politische Seite hätte möglicherweise Stress bedeutet, da man eben vorab hätte beschließen müssen, dass das alte Schrott ist (was man über die F125 bis dahin wohl definitiv wusste) und das man definitiv etwas neues, besseres hinbekommt (was ein guter Ingenieur nach der Hälfte der F126-Entwicklungszeit mit Sicherheit hätte sagen können) und das im gleichen Kostenrahmen. Aber da wären wir schon bei der von mir mehrfach in diesen Thread angesprochenen Problem, dass man vorausschauende, umfassende, Gesamtkosten-bewusste Planung bei der Bundeswehr all zu oft vergeblich sucht.




Painkiller schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der humanitären Einsätze weltweit und der anfallenden Supportaufgaben wäre so eine Klasse doch nicht verkehrt, oder? Gutes Beispiel dafür ist die USS Nassau welche nach dem Erdbeben in Haiti vor Ort war.



Die Tarawa-Klasse ist mehr als doppelt so groß wie die Mistral-Klasse und hat auch einen doppelt so großen Einsatzradius, ggf. konnte die Nassau für den Haiti-Einsatz auch noch ihre Ausladung in relativ nahe gelegenen US-Häfen anpassen. Eine von Deutschland aus operierender 20000-t-Träger hätte nur ein Bruchteil der Hilfskapazitäten, wenn man ihn nicht zulasten der militärischen Fähigkeiten bewusst flexibel auslegt.


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Hängt davon ab, wie man Verträge aufsetzt und wie vorausschauend man plant....


Vorausschauend....nicht in dieser Firma


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind Sie auch nicht, aber nicht jedes Land muss jede Fähigkeit abbilden. Dafür handelt man ja in Bündnissystemen und nicht alleine.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber vorrausschauend wäre eine Mistral-Klasse sicher gewesen. 



> Das ist auf alle Fälle falsch, denn das schafft schon die F123 (4100sm),  nach Quelle aus "erster Hand", schafft die Sachsen (F124) deutlich mehr  (~5000sm), wurde sehr gut beim Einsatz im US Trägerverband  nachvollzogen, die F124 musste im Gegensatz zur Arleigh-Burke-Klasse,  nur jedes 2. mal an den Schlauch.


Die Arleigh-Burke Klasse hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.  Soweit ich gelesen habe, bekommen diese Klasse aber auch einen Hybridantrieb. 



> Die Tarawa-Klasse ist mehr als doppelt so groß wie die Mistral-Klasse  und hat auch einen doppelt so großen Einsatzradius, ggf. konnte die  Nassau für den Haiti-Einsatz auch noch ihre Ausladung in relativ nahe  gelegenen US-Häfen anpassen. Eine von Deutschland aus operierender  20000-t-Träger hätte nur ein Bruchteil der Hilfskapazitäten, wenn man  ihn nicht zulasten der militärischen Fähigkeiten bewusst flexibel  auslegt.


Das ist mir völlig klar. Ich finde eine Mistral-Klasse ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach kein schlechter Kauf. Das sie mit der Tarawa-Klasse nicht mithalten kann, steht außer Frage. Dennoch können ein oder zwei Schiffe durchaus Support und Hilfe leisten. Auf jeden Fall mehr als zwei F125.  



> Vorausschauend....nicht in dieser Firma


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß Videos werden  hier im Thread ja ungerne gesehen. Aber dieses Video hier ist wirklich mal ganz interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgVpmSMmQFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Darin wird ballistisch untersucht wie sich Projektile unter Wasser fortbewegen.


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darin wird ballistisch untersucht wie sich Projektile unter Wasser fortbewegen


Es ist allgemein sehr interessant wie sich Projektile verhalten wenn sie auf verschiedene Materialien treffen. Viele unterschätzen was da für eine Kraft hinter steckt. Habe schon auf diversen Lehrgängen gesehen, wie sich Trainingsteilnehmer hinter einer Autotür versteckt haben bei Beschuss mit Langwaffen


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Es ist allgemein sehr interessant wie sich Projektile verhalten wenn sie auf verschiedene Materialien treffen. Viele unterschätzen was da für eine Kraft hinter steckt. Habe schon auf diversen Lehrgängen gesehen, wie sich Trainingsteilnehmer hinter einer Autotür versteckt haben bei Beschuss mit Langwaffen



Als "Versteck" ist das absolut in Ordnung, so lange man noch nicht ausgemacht wurde. Verstecken kann man sich auch unter der Bettdecke oder hinter der Schwiegermutter.
Als Deckung unter Beschuss hingegen ... Nun ja, bei den Lehrgängen, an denen ich als Lehrender oder Lernender teilgenommen habe, hätte man sich damit für eine unbestimmte Zahl an Wiederholungen qualifiziert.  

Anders herum ist es relativ einfach, eine Fahrzeugtür einigermaßen beschussfest gegen Handfeuerwaffen zu machen. Sie besteht ja im Prinzip nur aus einem Stück Formblech außen, einer Verkleidung inne und viel Platz dazwischen, den man (zu Lasten der Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit des Fahrzeugs) mit allerhand Material füllen kann. Wir haben damals versuchsweise Socken mit grobem Kies gefüllt, das wirkte ganz gut gegen 7,62 × 51 mm NATO und 7,62 × 39 mm IWAN. 

Wasserflaschen wurden kurz überlegt, aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Als "Versteck" ist das absolut in Ordnung, so lange man noch nicht ausgemacht wurde. Verstecken kann man sich auch unter der Bettdecke oder hinter der Schwiegermutter.
> Als Deckung unter Beschuss hingegen ... Nun ja, bei den Lehrgängen, an denen ich als Lehrender oder Lernender teilgenommen habe, hätte man sich damit für eine unbestimmte Zahl an Wiederholungen qualifiziert.


Genau deshalb habe ich gesagt "verstecken"  weils halt maximal Schutz vor Aufklärung bietet und nicht mehr.  Naja, der Ausbilder hat diese Kameraden halt dann mit einer Karte mit Text und Bild belohnt und der ganze Trupp hat sich gefreut  



> Anders herum ist es relativ einfach, eine Fahrzeugtür einigermaßen beschussfest gegen Handfeuerwaffen zu machen. Sie besteht ja im Prinzip nur aus einem Stück Formblech außen, einer Verkleidung inne und viel Platz dazwischen, den man (zu Lasten der Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit des Fahrzeugs) mit allerhand Material füllen kann. Wir haben damals versuchsweise Socken mit grobem Kies gefüllt, das wirkte ganz gut gegen 7,62 × 51 mm NATO und 7,62 × 39 mm IWAN.
> Wasserflaschen wurden kurz überlegt, aber nicht ausprobiert.


Ja so etwas in der Art haben wir in einem Lehrgang auch gemacht. Baumstämme, Lehmwände usw. Halt "praxisbezogen"


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Es ist allgemein sehr interessant wie sich Projektile verhalten wenn sie auf verschiedene Materialien treffen. Viele unterschätzen was da für eine Kraft hinter steckt. Habe schon auf diversen Lehrgängen gesehen, wie sich Trainingsteilnehmer hinter einer Autotür versteckt haben bei Beschuss mit Langwaffen


Stimmt. Wobei wenn du mit sowas hier ankommst, dann hilft auch keine Schwiegermutter.  


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2QqOvFMG_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wobei wenn du mit sowas hier ankommst, dann hilft auch keine Schwiegermutter.



Ja ist schon beeindrucken was da so geht, wenn man genug Platz und Energie dabei hat  Das Moped ist halt noch ein bisschen "unhandlich"


----------



## Poulton (6. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Als Deckung unter Beschuss hingegen ...


So weit wie bei dir wurde es bei mir damals nicht getrieben. Uns hat man im Beschusspark nur die fertig "gestanzten" Teile präsentiert.


Fundstück:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eLQgBPGq7XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Uns hat man im Beschusspark nur die fertig "gestanzten" Teile präsentiert.



Was auch nicht verkehrt ist. Selbst ohne selbst Löcher rein zu machen bekommt man ganz schön Respekt davor. Und wenn man dann mal Richtung Munster oder Putlos guckt mit was die da so schießen, alter Schwede

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2020)

Leider dürfen wir ja nicht alles was wir haben auch in Deutschland beüben.
Missile away


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann mal Richtung Munster oder Putlos guckt mit was die da so schießen, alter Schwede


Da war ich zu meiner Bundeswehrzeit auch mal. In Munster.
Da haben wir mit 155mm geschossen.


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider dürfen wir ja nicht alles was wir haben auch in Deutschland beüben.
> Missile away


Dafür gibt es ja genug Kommandos über die TSK verteilt...





RyzA schrieb:


> Da war ich zu meiner Bundeswehrzeit auch mal. In Munster.
> Da haben wir mit 155mm geschossen.[emoji317]


War in Faßberg Mal Ende des Jahres auf Lehrgang und die verrückten da haben eine Woche lang jeden Tag mit Artillerie rumgeballert

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja genug Kommandos über die TSK verteilt...War in Faßberg Mal Ende des Jahres auf Lehrgang und die verrückten da haben eine Woche lang jeden Tagit Artillerie rumgeballert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


Ja genau! Ich war auch bei der Artillerie.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja genug Kommandos über die TSK verteilt


Wie meinen?


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


Übungen außerhalb Deutschlands bei denen auch Waffensysteme benutzt werden, mit denen man im Inland nicht üben darf

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Übungen außerhalb Deutschlands bei denen auch Waffensysteme benutzt werden, mit denen man im Inland nicht üben darf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


Ja klar, aber was hat das mit dem Begriff Kommando zutun?


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber was hat das mit dem Begriff Kommando zutun?


Nennt man das nicht überall so? Steht sogar auf der Kommandierung so drauf

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2020)

Täusche ich mich, oder sind/waren hier im Forum erstaunliche Viele bei der Artollerei oder Panzerleute? Wie kommt's?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2020)

Soweit bin ich noch nicht


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich, oder sind/waren hier im Forum erstaunliche Viele bei der Artollerei oder Panzerleute? Wie kommt's?


Also ich nicht. Allerdings denke ich, dass das dem Wehrdienst zu verdanken ist. Sind damals ja doch viele bei den Kameraden vom Herr gelandet





Sparanus schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich noch nicht


Ach so, Frischling also 

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich noch nicht



Warst du wenigstens probeweise in einem leo2 drine , ist gemütlich?


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warst du wenigstens probeweise in einem leo2 drine , ist gemütlich?



Wenn man den Kindersitz ausbaut, ist überraschend viel Platz.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warst du wenigstens probeweise in einem leo2 drine , ist gemütlich?



Ja, aber damals mit 16. Meine TSK hat keine Panzer 



Papzt schrieb:


> Ach so, Frischling also


2 Jahre dabei und derzeit im Studium


----------



## Papzt (6. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 2 Jahre dabei und derzeit im Studium



Ah, Zauberlehrling  naja bevor das hier zu weit abschweift hör ich Mal auf 

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist mir völlig klar. Ich finde eine Mistral-Klasse ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach kein schlechter Kauf. Das sie mit der Tarawa-Klasse nicht mithalten kann, steht außer Frage. Dennoch können ein oder zwei Schiffe durchaus Support und Hilfe leisten. Auf jeden Fall mehr als zwei F125.



Nur weil etwas mehr kann, als zwei F125, ist es noch lange keinen Kauf wert 

Die Frage ist halt: Braucht Deutschland aus militärischen Gründen einen Hubschrauberträger? Lokal ganz sicher nicht und bei unseren bisherigen globalen Einsätzen in diesem Jahrtausend würde mir nur Atalanta einfallen. Das wäre gleichzeitig auch ein Beispiel für die erwartende Einsatzreichweite und das einhergehende Zubehör. 2-3 Begleitschiffe wären sowieso Pflicht (und können bei der deutschen Gesamtflottengröße nicht irgendwo abgewzeigt werden) und auf die Versorgung so eines Kampfverbandes sind wir afaik auch noch nicht vorbereitet. Das ist ein ganz schöner Rattenschwanz (man müsste vermutlich auf sämtliche F-126 verzichten, wenn man im gleichen Budget bleiben will) für seltenen militärischen und beschränkten Katastrophenhilfe-Nutzen. Nicht vergleichbar mit den bisherigen Operatoren, die bereits eine Überseeflotte und zum Teil sogar weit verteilte Stützpunkte unterhalten und im Vergleich zu Deutschland auch so etwas wie eine Küstenlinie haben.

Für die Katastrophenhilfe sollte man das Geld meiner Meinung nach lieber in eine Hand voll AN-124 stecken (wenn einer welche abgibt), damit die nicht jedesmal gechartert werden müssen. Und militärisch könnte ich mir die auch nützlicher vorstellen. Denn ohne einen sehr großen Flottenausbau können wir eine Mistral nicht von Heimatboden aus versorgen. Wenn wir im Operationsgebiet ohnehin befreundete Häfen brauchen, wäre aber zu prüfen, ob die Fähigkeit 2-3* mal so viele Hubschrauber des Heeres in einem Viertel der Zeit ins Gebiet zu bringen und von festem Boden aus zu operieren nicht hilfreicher ist, als einen schwimmenden Stützpunkt für Marine-Flieger zu haben, der für geschätzt 75% der globalen Landmasse von vorneherein ausscheidet, weil er nicht nahe genug rankommt.

*"einsatzbereit" sollte man Zusatzforderung vielleicht ausdrücklich erwähnen 





Mahoy schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich, oder sind/waren hier im Forum erstaunliche Viele bei der Artollerei oder Panzerleute? Wie kommt's?



Die nehmen halt jeden

*sich das ducken spar und gleich losrenn*


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ah, Zauberlehrling  naja bevor das hier zu weit abschweift hör ich Mal auf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


Es gibt auch Feldwebel die für ihre Laufbahn studieren müssen 

Aber ne ich bin OA


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Feldwebel die für ihre Laufbahn studieren müssen



Exakt. 



> Aber ne ich bin OA



Noch ein Grund mehr zu hoffen, dass es keinen Krieg mit Mobilmachung der inaktiven Reserve gibt, weil du mich dann ggf. herumkommandieren könntest.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Gut das ich es nicht auf die Reserveliste "geschafft" habe.
Ich wurde zwar ehrenhaft entlassen aber meine Leistungen glänzten wohl nicht so stark.
Naja, viel gemacht habe ich dem Kackverein auch nicht.
Das meiste dort waren sinnlose Beschäftigungsmaßnahmen & Zeitverschwendung.
Schiessen, was mir an sich Spaß gemacht hat, haben wir so wenig gemacht das man es an einer Hand abzählen konnte.
Und für paarmal schiessen mussten wir uns stundenlang anstellen.
Dabei gabs zwischendurch noch ne Schweinefraß aus der Kantine.

Edit: Weil ich gerne schiesse trete ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder in einen Schützenverein ein.
Früher als Kind und & Jugendlicher war ich das schon mal und habe ganz gut geschossen.
Ich war mal Kinderschützenkönig und Kreismeister.  Wanderpokal auch paarmal geschossen.
Mit Luftgewehr. Das reicht mir.
An Wettkämpfen werde ich aber nicht teilnehmen genauso wenig wie an Feierlichkeiten.
Nur Training. Dabei kann ich mich immer ganz gut entspannen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

Was Mahoy kein Offizier gewesen?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2020)

> Nur weil etwas mehr kann, als zwei F125, ist es noch lange keinen Kauf wert


Produkt A kann mehr als Produkt B, ist dabei günstiger und sorgt zusätzlich dafür, das unsere Marine breiter aufgestellt ist, und mehr Aufgaben übernehmen kann. Mhm, meiner Meinung nach würde sich ein Kauf schon lohnen. Ich sag ja nicht das man eine ganze Flotte von diesen Schiffen braucht, aber mit zwei Schiffen + Eskorte fände ich das nicht mal übertrieben. 



> 2-3 Begleitschiffe wären sowieso Pflicht (und können bei der deutschen  Gesamtflottengröße nicht irgendwo abgewzeigt werden) und auf die  Versorgung so eines Kampfverbandes sind wir afaik auch noch nicht  vorbereitet. Das ist ein ganz schöner Rattenschwanz (man müsste  vermutlich auf sämtliche F-126 verzichten, wenn man im gleichen Budget  bleiben will) für seltenen militärischen und beschränkten  Katastrophenhilfe-Nutzen.


Sind wir durch die NATO 2% Regelung nicht sowieso verpflichtet, mehr Geld für die Rüstung auszugeben? Das wäre doch mal eine sinnvolle Investition. 



> Die Frage ist halt: Braucht Deutschland aus militärischen Gründen einen Hubschrauberträger?


Gegenfrage: Braucht Deutschland aus militärischen Gründen eine Flotte von besseren "Piratenjägern"? 



> Für die Katastrophenhilfe sollte man das Geld meiner Meinung nach lieber  in eine Hand voll AN-124 stecken (wenn einer welche abgibt), damit die  nicht jedesmal gechartert werden müssen.


Klingt gut, nur stellt sich mir hier die Frage von Wartung und Lebensdauer. Die AN-124 ist auch ein Kind des kalten Krieges, und hat bereits ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Außerdem haben wir doch die A400M, da brauchen wir doch kein.... Achso Moment, da war ja was....


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gut das ich es nicht auf die Reserveliste "geschafft" habe.
> Ich wurde zwar ehrenhaft entlassen aber meine Leistungen glänzten wohl nicht so stark.



Mobilmachung der Reserve bedeutet so viel, dass erst einmal alle eingezogen werden, die schon mal in Uniform gesteckt haben. Dahinter steht die irrige Annahme (oder das Wunschdenken), dass selbst jemand, der vor Jahren mal die Grundausbildung absolviert hat, immer noch besser ist als ein frisch eingezogener Zivilist im wehrfähigen Alter. Wenn man sich allerdings anschaut, was teilweise selbst bei Reservistenübungen, also bei der aktiven Reserve abgeht, darf das mit Fug und Recht bezweifelt werden. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was Mahoy kein Offizier gewesen?



Ich war einfach nicht bereit, den Karrieresprung von "*O*hne *A*rbeit" zu "*O*hne *A*hnung" zu vollziehen. 

Und was würden die Lollis machen, wenn es keine altgedienten Unteroffiziere gäbe, die sie (groß-) väterlich in den Arm nehmen, wenn sie direkt nach dem Studium vom traumatischen Alltag in den Kasernen überwältigt werden?


----------



## compisucher (7. Juli 2020)

Zu den Trägern:
Die Mistral ist als Mehrzweckschiff und Kommandoschiff ausgelegt.
Sprich Eloka, Fernaufklärung, Radarkapazitäten sind deutlich mächtiger als auf einer Fregatte.
Mit Ihrem RoRo Deck ist sie in der Lage, einen Teil der Berlin Klasse als Einsatzgruppenversorger mit zu übernehmen oder die Einsatzzeit für eine Einsatzgruppe zu verlängern.
Alternativ ist sie in der Lage, Kommandounternehmen auch mit schwerem Einsatzgerät (z. B. Schützenpanzer) zu unterstützen (bis zu 59 Fahrzeuge Ladekapazität).
Zweifellos ist die Fähigkeit, bis zu 16 an Stelle von regulären 2 Hubschraubern mitzuführen, gerade bei Überwachungseinsätzen eine extrem valide Steigerung.
Das Schiff hat mehr als ausreichend close-in Bewaffnung an Bord, somit bedarf es sicherlich nicht 2-3 Geleitfregatten, sondern 1, max. 2 kampfstarke Geleitschiffe gegen Überwasser- und Unterwasserbedrohungen.

Betrachtet man die Realitäten, bedarf es für z. B. SNMG 2 theoretisch die ständige Vorhaltung von 2-3 Fregatten der Bundeswehr.
Als die Italiener die Giuseppe Garibaldi für die Operation Sophia bzw. der SNMG 2 zu Verfügung gestellt hatten (ab 2016 glaube ich), konnte JEDES beteiligte NATO-Land jeweils ein-drei Schiffe abziehen.
Die Mistral ist sicherlich nicht ganz so so kampfstark, aber eine Reduktion in Summe um 12 Zerstörer/Fregatten sagt schon alles über die Leistungsfähigkeit eines einzigen Hubschrauberträgers.

M. E. spricht vieles für und nur sehr wenig gegen ein oder zwei leichten Hubschrauberträgern in dieser Qualität unter deutscher Flagge.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mobilmachung der Reserve bedeutet so viel, dass erst einmal alle eingezogen werden, die schon mal in Uniform gesteckt haben. Dahinter steht die irrige Annahme (oder das Wunschdenken), dass selbst jemand, der vor Jahren mal die Grundausbildung absolviert hat, immer noch besser ist als ein frisch eingezogener Zivilist im wehrfähigen Alter. Wenn man sich allerdings anschaut, was teilweise selbst bei Reservistenübungen, also bei der aktiven Reserve abgeht, darf das mit Fug und Recht bezweifelt werden.


Ja, aber um als Reservist eingezogen werden zu können, muss man erstmal auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## compisucher (7. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja, aber um als Reservist eingezogen werden zu können, muss man erstmal auf der Liste stehen.



Du kennst die Listen der BW nicht...


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du kennst die Listen der BW nicht...


Im Ernstfall würden die sowieso jeden halbwegs gesunden und waffentauglichen männlichen Bürger in den Einsatz schicken.


----------



## compisucher (7. Juli 2020)

Im Ernstfall (der hoffentlich nie kommen wird) rennst du entweder um dein Leben oder suchst dir eine Knarre um deine Familie zu verteidigen...


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Ja damit könntest du Recht haben.
Hoffen wir es mal nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Ernstfall würden die sowieso jeden halbwegs gesunden und waffentauglichen männlichen Bürger in den Einsatz schicken.



Nö, womit sollen die denn ausgerüstet werden?

Und im Ernstfall würde auch kein Verbündeter nachfragen,
dann wäre nämlich der Konflikt schon vorbei,
bevor im Verteidigungsministerium die Lichter angehen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Panzerleute


Schweinchenrosa Litze.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> oder suchst dir eine Knarre um deine Familie zu verteidigen...



Das is in eurem Land Aufgabe der Polizei. Die sind immer für eure Sicherheit da und können das auch zu 100% erfüllen  Der Pöbel soll sich gefälligst entwaffnen, nicht umgekehrt


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das is in eurem Land Aufgabe der Polizei.



In deinem Land auch.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, womit sollen die denn ausgerüstet werden?


Mit Waffen. Notfalls ne Forke in die Hand.



> Und im Ernstfall würde auch kein Verbündeter nachfragen,
> dann wäre nämlich der Konflikt schon vorbei,
> bevor im Verteidigungsministerium die Lichter angehen.


Es kommt halt darauf an was für eine Art Krieg geführt wird. Mit oder ohne Atomwaffen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Waffen. Notfalls ne Forke in die Hand.



Ein Gewehr für 50 Mann und wenn einer fällt, hebt's der nächste auf.


----------



## compisucher (7. Juli 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das is in eurem Land Aufgabe der Polizei. Die sind immer für eure Sicherheit da und können das auch zu 100% erfüllen  Der Pöbel soll sich gefälligst entwaffnen, nicht umgekehrt



Halloooo, bitte den Gesamtkontext lesen - macht manchmal Sinn...^^
Ausgangspunkt war der hypothetische Kriegsfall, wie es der werte RyzA formulierte...
Da macht weder in D noch bei Dir in der CH noch bei mir in AUT die Polizei irgendwas - außer selbst wegrennen...


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein Gewehr für 50 Mann und wenn einer fällt, hebt's der nächste auf.


Russland? Wo?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Produkt A kann mehr als Produkt B, ist dabei günstiger und sorgt zusätzlich dafür, das unsere Marine breiter aufgestellt ist, und mehr Aufgaben übernehmen kann. Mhm, meiner Meinung nach würde sich ein Kauf schon lohnen. Ich sag ja nicht das man eine ganze Flotte von diesen Schiffen braucht, aber mit zwei Schiffen + Eskorte fände ich das nicht mal übertrieben.



Beim Preis der Mistral bitte nicht die Waffensysteme vergessen. Bei einer F126 sind die inklusive, bei einem Träger- und Transportschiff afaik nicht in den Kostenangaben enthalten. Ebensowenig die Begleitschaffe. Alles in allem dürften zwei Mistral-Kampfverbände locker so viel wie acht F126 kosten. Wir können uns aber nur sechs leisten und so vielseitig die Mistral auch sein mag: Spätestens wenn Ablösen in einem entfernten Einsatzgebiet nötig werden, hat man auch mit zwei noch so guten Schiffen ein ziemlich großes Problem im Vergleich zu sechs einfacheren Einheiten. Denn auch das beste Schiff kann nicht gleichzeitig im Indischen Ozean im Einsatz, im Atlantik auf An- oder Abreise, in Hamburg im Dock und in der Ostsee auf Ausbildung sein.



> Sind wir durch die NATO 2% Regelung nicht sowieso verpflichtet, mehr Geld für die Rüstung auszugeben? Das wäre doch mal eine sinnvolle Investition.



Nö.
- Die Absichtserklärung verpflichtet uns zu gar nichts
- Es geht um Verteidigung, nicht um Rüstung, die ist nur ein Teilgebiet davon
- Ich hab große Zweifel daran, dass die Verteidigung anderer Staaten so gut finanziert ist, selbst wenn das Budget soviel Geld für ""Rüstung"" ausweist. NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?
Ich fände es auch absolut inakzeptabel, 20% des Bundeshaushaltes in Rüstung zu investieren. Das wären mehr als Bildung, Forschung, Gesundheit, Familien/..., Umwelt, Klima, Reaktorsicherheit, Verbraucherschutzt und Justiz zusammengenommen. Noch ein Bisschen mehr und wir würden Russland überholen.
- Geht es nicht um eine "sinnvolle" Investition, sondern um die sinnvollste.



> Gegenfrage: Braucht Deutschland aus militärischen Gründen eine Flotte von besseren "Piratenjägern"?



Meiner Meinung nach nicht, da bestünde einiges an Einsparungspotential. Allerdings können die besseren Piratenjäger auch U-Boote jagen, an außeinanderliegenden Orten operieren und wären im Ernstfall nicht so leicht alle auf einmal auszuschalten. Sinnvoller als sinnlos ergibt eben noch lange nicht fehlerfrei und es gibt sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr Dinge, in die man sein Geld stecken könnte. Mit einer Gegenfrage kommst du also nicht davon. Das Geld liegt nicht auf der Straße und die Frage nach einem dringenden Bedarf an Hubschrauberträgern muss beantwortet werden.



> Klingt gut, nur stellt sich mir hier die Frage von Wartung und Lebensdauer. Die AN-124 ist auch ein Kind des kalten Krieges, und hat bereits ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Außerdem haben wir doch die A400M, da brauchen wir doch kein.... Achso Moment, da war ja was....



Ich habe auch länger gesucht, um einen besseren Typ zu nennen, zumal die Produktion seit langem steht. Aber abgesehen von der Galaxy, die für Katastrophenhilfseinsätze deutlich schlechter geeignet sein dürfte und auch nicht gerade ein Kind des 22. Jhd. ist, gibt es da nicht höchstens noch die C-17  .
A400 ist, selbst wenn sie mal funktionieren würde, jedenfalls deutlich kleiner. Das macht Militär-taktisch Sinn, aber wenn wir wirklich einen mittelgroßen Stützpunkt in kurzer Zeit ans andere Ende des Planeten verlegen wollen, dann braucht es einen strategischen, keinen taktischen Transporter. Afaik können wir mit dem VWbus nicht mal unsere CH-53 zum Einsatz fliegen und bei anderem Großgerät transportiert man schnell nur noch ein Objekt pro Flug, sowas wie der Marder passt gleich gar nicht rein. Und das ist in meinen Augen eine viel verschwiegendere Lücke bei den eigenen Fähigkeiten, als ein fehlender Hubschrauberträger. Den haben wir in diesem Jahrtausend nur bei einer Mission wirklich vermisst (ob man ihn den 90ern vor Jugoslawien hätte nutzen können, kann ich nicht sagen. In der schmalen Adria wäre Selbstschutz jedenfalls ein sehr wichtiges Thema gewesen) und ausgerechnet in dieser Mission tut es auch ein guter Piratenjäger. Umgekehrt haben wir weltweit aber einen ganzen Haufen Einsätze des Heeres und damit ist auch in Zukunft eher zu rechnen, denn viele Krisenregionen liegen im Landesinneren und aufgrund unserer heimischen Geographie haben wir auch einfach mehr Heer, das wir einsetzen können. Und da sind wir dann ständig auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen. Und die wurde in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten iirc nicht einmal immer durch NATO-Kapazitäten ausgeglichen (was ansonsten bei Hubschrauberträgern auch möglich wäre - wer braucht eine Mistral, wenn mehrere Wasps nach Aufgaben suchen?), sondern tatsächlich mit gecharterten Urkainern oder gar Russen. Das ist in meinen Augen ein erheblicher Schwachpunkt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Zu den Trägern:
> Die Mistral ist als Mehrzweckschiff und Kommandoschiff ausgelegt.
> Sprich Eloka, Fernaufklärung, Radarkapazitäten sind deutlich mächtiger als auf einer Fregatte.
> Mit Ihrem RoRo Deck ist sie in der Lage, einen Teil der Berlin Klasse als Einsatzgruppenversorger mit zu übernehmen oder die Einsatzzeit für eine Einsatzgruppe zu verlängern.



Im Nordatlanik: Definitiv. Aber was macht man dort mit einem Hubschrauberträger? Sich im ersten Wintersturm einen Tropedo einfangen?
Im Indik: Jein. Natürlich kann sie immer Vorräte für ihre Begleitschiffe bunkern, aber um erstmal in die Region zu kommen, muss sie selbst versorgt werden, fungiert vor Ort also allenfalls noch als Zwischenspeicher der eine unregelmäßigere Versorgung ermöglicht. Versorger für die Gesamtmenge an Ressourcen würden weiterhin benötigt. Will man die Möglichkeiten der Mistral ausnutzen, sogar entsprechend mehr Ressourcen.



> Alternativ ist sie in der Lage, Kommandounternehmen auch mit schwerem Einsatzgerät (z. B. Schützenpanzer) zu unterstützen (bis zu 59 Fahrzeuge Ladekapazität).
> Zweifellos ist die Fähigkeit, bis zu 16 an Stelle von regulären 2 Hubschraubern mitzuführen, gerade bei Überwachungseinsätzen eine extrem valide Steigerung.



Sie kann selbst aber keine Einheiten anlanden (außer in einem Hafen, aber da kann das jede Fähre ) und wir haben meines Wissens nach keine amphibischen Landungseinheiten für 59 Schützenpanzer. (haben wir überhaupt 59 einsatzbereite Schützenpanzer? )
Für Nationen, die all die Infrastruktur und Ausrüstung für LHDs haben, bietet so ein Kahn eine ganze Menge Möglichkeiten - zumindest an Küsten. Aber so ein Land sind wir nicht. Und wenn man all das extra anschaffen und unterhalten muss, stellt sich die Frage, ob wir für das gleiche Budget nicht wesentlich mehr militärische Schlagkraft bekommen können. Inbesondere unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass 80% der bedenklichen Krisenregionen der Erde gar keine Küste haben.




> Das Schiff hat mehr als ausreichend close-in Bewaffnung an Bord, somit bedarf es sicherlich nicht 2-3 Geleitfregatten, sondern 1, max. 2 kampfstarke Geleitschiffe gegen Überwasser- und Unterwasserbedrohungen.



Kann ich nicht selbst beurteilen, allerdings sieht die Waffenliste etwas eher aus für ein so großes Schiff und ich sehe weder etwas gegen größere Seeziele noch eine sonderlich dichte Luftabwehr und gegen Unterwasserziele gibt es scheinbar auch nur die Helikopter. Andere scheinen das ähnlich zu sehen, auch wenn mittlerweile nachgerüstet wird (was den Preis spürbar anheben könnte):
Mistral-class amphibious assault ship - Wikipedia

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ein Hubschauberträger nur einen gewissen Abstand zum feindliche Küste halten kann, halte ich ein Schiff definitiv für zuwenig, um einen wirkungsvollen Schutzschirm aufzuspannen.



> Betrachtet man die Realitäten, bedarf es für z. B. SNMG 2 theoretisch die ständige Vorhaltung von 2-3 Fregatten der Bundeswehr.
> Als die Italiener die Giuseppe Garibaldi für die Operation Sophia bzw. der SNMG 2 zu Verfügung gestellt hatten (ab 2016 glaube ich), konnte JEDES beteiligte NATO-Land jeweils ein-drei Schiffe abziehen.
> Die Mistral ist sicherlich nicht ganz so so kampfstark, aber eine Reduktion in Summe um 12 Zerstörer/Fregatten sagt schon alles über die Leistungsfähigkeit eines einzigen Hubschrauberträgers.



Hast du für diese Zahl eine Quelle??
Aktuell besteht SNMG2 aus einer Fregatte, einem Versorger und drei kleineren Kampfeinheiten:
Allied Maritime Command - Standing NATO Maritime Group Two (SNMG2)
Und laut Wiki sind mehr als 10 Schiffe (einschließlich Kleingemüse) auch nicht üblich. Wie kann man 12 Fregatten abziehen, wenn nicht einmal vier da sind? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass 12 Fregatten in der Regel 24 Helikopter zzgl. reichlich Raketenbewaffnung bedeuten sowie die Fähigkeit, bequem ein viermal so großes Gebiet wie den Erfassung-/Kampfradius jedes einzelnen Schiffes abzudecken und sich immer noch reichlich gegenseitig zu Unterstützen. Das ist deutlich mehr, als eine Mistral bieten kann. Wenn es nur um Hubschrauber geht, könnte sie naheliegenderweise 8 Fregatten ersetzen. Sucht man nicht nur nach Piraten, sondern hat es mit einem ernstzunehmenden Gegner zu tun, vielleicht noch 6 - rechnet man die Gefahr eines Totalverlustes bei Einsatz mit nur einem Eskortschiff ein, würde ich den strategischen Wert des Verbandes für eine Verteidigungsarmee sogar bei maximal 4 multifunktionalen Schiffen sehen. Das ist immer noch viel für zwei Schiffe, aber in einer Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung kein Selbstläufer mehr. Es lohnt sich nur, wenn man genau diesen Nutzen am dringensten braucht und das sehe ich bei einer Armee, der primären marine Aufgabe immer noch der Schutz von Nord- und Ostsee ist, jetzt nicht so wirklich gegeben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2020)

Der A400M funktioniert und der Klarstand ist auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## compisucher (8. Juli 2020)

SNMG 2 wurde 2016 umgeswitched als die Italiener den Träger bereit stellten.
D. h. ich berichtete über den Zustand der Überwachungsflotte bei der Umgruppierung 2016/2017.
Da bekannter Maßen der Einsatz aus politischen Gründen stark reduziert wurde, spiegelt der Zustand von heute nicht den Zustand von damals wieder.
Damals wurde unter der Taskforce in Summe 28 Schiffe nebst Versorgern zusammengeführt.
Spanien und Großbritannien zogen mit der Ankunft der Garibaldi je zwei Fregatten ab, Griechenland zwei Korvetten - eher große Schnellboote, Frankreich vier Korvetten, Deutschland eine Fregatte und die Niederlande ein Schiff mit der sperrigen Bezeichnung" Offshore Patrol Vessel".

Nicht jedes dieser Schiffe hat Hubschrauber an Bord, die Rechnung von dir ist in Bezug der Abdeckung als so was wie Milchmädchen 
Zudem ist der Vergleich zur Garibaldi getroffen worden, die 18 Hubschrauber und (theoretisch) 12 Harrier an Bord hat.
2016 waren keine Harrier, sondern in Summe 24-26 Hubschrauber an Bord.
Das Ganze diente als Vergleich, wie im meinem post angesprochen und nicht als 1:1 Maßstab für die Mistral.

Die Franzosen zeigen eigentlich einen ganz gutes Einsatzkonfiguration für die Mistral auf:
Sie haben die Schiffe jeweils mit einer Fregatte (Luftschutz/Überwasserschutz) und einer Hochseekorvette (Unterwasserschutz) nebst einem Versorger im Einsatz.
Geht es nach Übersee, gibt es noch einen Tanker obendrauf.

Und natürlich bedarf es zwei Träger als Anschaffung.
Alleine, weil turnusmäßige Werftliegezeiten ja ein backup bedarf - wie bei allen Marinen üblich, das meist "Pärchen" angeschaffte werden.

Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war ja, dass die deutsche kritisierte Fregatte F125 schlecht bewaffnet ist und die Anschaffungskosten (ohne Fluggerät) teurer sind als so ein Träger 

Jetzt gibt es also ein Schiff mit besserer Kapazität, ähnlicher Bewaffnung, größerer Reichweite und flexiblerem Einsatzspektrum und günstigeren Grundanschaffungskosten.
Was würde wohl ein versierter Wirtschaftsprüfer oder ein Chef in der der Privatinsdustrie feststellen wollen?


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es also ein Schiff mit besserer Kapazität, ähnlicher Bewaffnung, größerer Reichweite und flexiblerem Einsatzspektrum und günstigeren Grundanschaffungskosten.
> Was würde wohl ein versierter Wirtschaftsprüfer oder ein Chef in der der Privatinsdustrie feststellen wollen?


Keines der beiden sondern etwas ganz anderes, was ihm seine Frau über die Wochen "aufgeschwatzt" hat oder er im vorbeigehen gesehen hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (8. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es also ein Schiff mit besserer Kapazität, ähnlicher Bewaffnung, größerer Reichweite und flexiblerem Einsatzspektrum und günstigeren Grundanschaffungskosten.
> Was würde wohl ein versierter Wirtschaftsprüfer oder ein Chef in der der Privatinsdustrie feststellen wollen?



Leider werden solche Entscheidungen viel zu viel von politischen Aspekten abhängig gemacht und weniger dem Sinn und Nutzen. Siehe Nachfolger PA 200 Tornado

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2020)

Warum ist die F35 denn so schlecht? Wegen dem P/L?


----------



## Papzt (8. Juli 2020)

Ja klar man hätte schon viel früher anfangen müssen, das steht außer Frage. Allerdings die F-35 und den EF überhaupt als nachfolge in Betracht zu ziehen war völlig unnötig. Die F-35 wäre es sowieso nicht geworden da nur 1 Triebwerk und der EF kann das alles einfach gar nicht. Also ist die F-18 super Hornet nun Mal die beste Lösung. Gerade weil die F-18F und die Growler noch neu gebaut werden, alles können, leicht für allerhand Waffensysteme zertifiziert werden können und dazu kann man damit überall landen weil fast jeder amerikanische Mopeds hat und damit auch die nötige Bodenversorgung. 

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> SNMG 2 wurde 2016 umgeswitched als die Italiener den Träger bereit stellten.
> D. h. ich berichtete über den Zustand der Überwachungsflotte bei der Umgruppierung 2016/2017.
> ...
> Nicht jedes dieser Schiffe hat Hubschrauber an Bord, die Rechnung von dir ist in Bezug der Abdeckung als so was wie Milchmädchen



Ahso. Bei einer "ist" Formlierung beachte ich dann natürlich den Ist-Zustand (wobei ich jetzt auch keine alte Auflistung in der von dir genannten Größen finden konnte, 2015 waren es 11 Überwasseinheiten oder weniger. Sicher, dass du nicht was mit Sophia verwechselst? Das wäre die gleiche Region und passt zu deinen Jahreszahlen.)
Und wenn von Fregatten die Rede ist, erwarte ich, dass keine Ruderboote mitgezählt wurden  .
Wir reden hier ja sonst nur von Schiffstypen mit Hubschrauber, die ersetzt werden sollen, da ist die Rechnung hinsichtlich der luftgestützten Fähigkeiten einfach. Schwierig wird die Frage, wie man die zusätzlichen Transportfähigkeiten einer Mistral gegen die zusätzliche Seekriegsfähigkeiten mehrerer Fregatten gewichtet und wie die Möglichkeit, mehrere weniger fähige Einheiten verteilt und redundant einzusetzen gegenüber einer in fast jedem Punkt außer der Eigenbewaffnung stärkeren Einheit zu zählen ist.



> Zudem ist der Vergleich zur Garibaldi getroffen worden, die 18 Hubschrauber und (theoretisch) 12 Harrier an Bord hat.
> 2016 waren keine Harrier, sondern in Summe 24-26 Hubschrauber an Bord.
> Das Ganze diente als Vergleich, wie im meinem post angesprochen und nicht als 1:1 Maßstab für die Mistral.



18+12 bzw. 26 insgesamt? Das ist natürlich ein ganz anderer Kaliber, nicht einmal die fast doppelt so große Cavour bekommt diese Ausladung hin. Ich fauler Sack habe nur schnell Wiki konsultiert und da steht 18 Hubschrauber ODER 12 Harrier und 2 Hubschrauber als Maximalausstattung. Das wäre dann, passend zur Größe, Mistral-Niveau. Wenn die Italiener wirklich 26 Helis in einem 180 m Schiffchen, dass auch noch reichlich eigene Waffensysteme hat, unterbringen können, dann sollten wir aber auch keine Mistral kaufen, weil es was besseres gibt  .



> Und natürlich bedarf es zwei Träger als Anschaffung.
> Alleine, weil turnusmäßige Werftliegezeiten ja ein backup bedarf - wie bei allen Marinen üblich, das meist "Pärchen" angeschaffte werden.
> 
> Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war ja, dass die deutsche kritisierte Fregatte F125 schlecht bewaffnet ist und die Anschaffungskosten (ohne Fluggerät) teurer sind als so ein Träger
> ...



Das er einen drögen Job hat im Vergleich zu Bundeswehrspitzen, die Steuergelder verspielen dürfen 

"Ist besser als eine F125" haben wir eigentlich ziemlich schnell zu den Akten gelegt. Das ist so ähnlich wie "ist schneller als Bulldozer" - braucht man nicht zu diskutieren, egal was man in den Satz einsetzt. Im weiteren Verlauf wurde aber die Anschaffung auch heute, wo F125 nunmal (schief)gelaufen ist, befürwortet. Da stellt sich dann bei gleichem Gesamtbudget die Frage, ob 2 Mistral + Hubschrauber + 2 Fregatten + 2 Korvetten billiger und besser sind als 6 F126. Ersteres würde ich nicht erwarten, im Gegenteil. Bei den Basiskosten sollte man noch in gleicher Größenordnung liegen, aber wenn man deutsche Militärs mehr als nur die Bestellung unterschreiben lässt wird es vermutlich spürbar teurer. Fünf deutsche UH Tiger kosten auch soviel wie sechs französische Tiger HAP. Und stellen dann im Einsatz fest, dass man die MK doch nicht hätte streichen sollen... . Also müsste eher einen Mistral-Verband mit vier F126 vergleichen. Und das wird dann oben genannter, ziemlich komplexer Vergleich samt Gewichtung. Denn mit vier F126 kann ich schon eine ganze Menge machen, was eine Mistral nicht hinbekommt. Umgekehrt kann eine Mistral einiges, was vier F126 nicht können. Aber welchen Möglichkeiten sind für Deutschland wichtiger, wenn man nur eins von beiden haben kann?

Das sind die schwierigen Fragen im Beschaffungswesen - nicht ob eine Mistral "zusätzlich" toll wäre, wenn TrgTWes 230 mal ein Goldexemplar hervorbringt.




Papzt schrieb:


> Leider werden solche Entscheidungen viel zu viel von politischen Aspekten abhängig gemacht und weniger dem Sinn und Nutzen. Siehe Nachfolger PA 200 Tornado
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Spam



Die Bundeswehr ist eine Parlamentsarmee und finanziert ihre Rüstungsgüter nicht aus dem Basisetat, sondern im Rahmen einzeln zu bewilligender Programme. Somit wird da nichts von politischen Aspekten abhängig "gemacht", sondern sowohl Einsatz als auch Beschaffung sind politisch. Und wenn die Verteidigungsminister zwei Jahrezehnte lang keinen Bedarf für Ersatz sehen und dann kurzfristig einen Nuklear-Jagdbomber haben wollen, dann ist die Sache eben hochpolitisch, aber garantiert nicht mehr sinnvoll. Denn bei der Kosten-Nutzenrettung kann man jetzt sowieso nur noch versuchen, das nötigste zu retten.




Papzt schrieb:


> Ja klar man hätte schon viel früher anfangen müssen, das steht außer Frage. Allerdings die F-35 und den EF überhaupt als nachfolge in Betracht zu ziehen war völlig unnötig. Die F-35 wäre es sowieso nicht geworden da nur 1 Triebwerk und der EF kann das alles einfach gar nicht.



Von den Flugmanövern und der Tragfähigkeit her kann der Eurofighter all das, was die Tornados auch konnten. Genauer gesagt kann er bekanntermaßen in jeder Hinsicht etwas mehr. Was im Moment fehlt, ist ein passender Rüstsatz - aber genau der wäre ggf. nur eine Frage der Zeit gewesen, wenn man den Nachfolgebedarf denn rechtzeitig geprüft hätte. Jetzt panisch zu suchen, was fix und fertig am Markt verfügbar ist, fördert natürlich nur eine eingeschränkte Auswahl zu Tage. Da hätte man sich auch Ende März in einem beliebigen Supermarkt auf die Suche nach dem besten Toilettenpapier machen können.
Die Frage ist nur, ob man den Leuten, die diesen Fehler zu verantworten haben, jetzt ihren Wunsch oder ihre Entlassung gewähren sollte?



> und dazu kann man damit überall landen weil fast jeder amerikanische Mopeds hat und damit auch die nötige Bodenversorgung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Spam



Jeder außer wir, Frankreich, Italien, Großbritannien, Griechenland, sämtliche osteuropaischen Partner,... . 
Eigentlich kann man die F/A-18 derzeit nur in den USA, Kuwait und Australien ins gemachte Netz setzen und auch die normale F-18 fliegen in Europa nur Finnland, Schweiz und Spanien, wobei erstere beide gar keine NATO-Länder sind, in denen man landen dürfte. (Potentielle) Einsatzgebiete haben wir auch in der Nähe von keiner dieser etablierten Basen. Wenn es nach dem Kriterium Verbreitung geht (geht es definitiv nicht), hätte man die F-16 nehmen müssen. Die fliegt wirklich von jeder zweiten Milchrampe (an jeder ersten steht eine MiG-21), wird sogar von anderen Nationen in sämtlichen gewünschten Rollen eingesetzt und in weiterentwickelter Form noch angeboten, aber ist halt eine Nummer kleiner und älter.


----------



## Papzt (8. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr ist eine Parlamentsarmee und finanziert ihre Rüstungsgüter nicht aus dem Basisetat, sondern im Rahmen einzeln zu bewilligender Programme. Somit wird da nichts von politischen Aspekten abhängig "gemacht", sondern sowohl Einsatz als auch Beschaffung sind politisch. Und wenn die Verteidigungsminister zwei Jahrezehnte lang keinen Bedarf für Ersatz sehen und dann kurzfristig einen Nuklear-Jagdbomber haben wollen, dann ist die Sache eben hochpolitisch, aber garantiert nicht mehr sinnvoll. Denn bei der Kosten-Nutzenrettung kann man jetzt sowieso nur noch versuchen, das nötigste zu retten.


Deshalb kann man dennoch erwarten dass die Entscheidung für die Anschaffung eines vernünftigen Waffensystems, welches dringend benötigt wird, nicht daran scheitert dass man bloß nicht vom Ami kaufen will. Dass es in der Politik entschieden wird ist klar und ja auch vollkommen richtig so. 



> Von den Flugmanövern und der Tragfähigkeit her kann der Eurofighter all das, was die Tornados auch konnten. Genauer gesagt kann er bekanntermaßen in jeder Hinsicht etwas mehr.


Flugleistung und Wendigkeit sind beim EF höher, das ist logisch. Ist ja auch dafür entwickelt worden. Tragfähigkeit ist dem Tornado, selbst mit Überlast, um knapp über 2000kg unterlegen. Und es gibt ja auch Waffensysteme die vom EF nur in der Theorie getragen werden können...oder in Werbevideos von EADS



> Was im Moment fehlt, ist ein passender Rüstsatz - aber genau der wäre ggf. nur eine Frage der Zeit gewesen, wenn man den Nachfolgebedarf denn rechtzeitig geprüft hätte. Jetzt panisch zu suchen, was fix und fertig am Markt verfügbar ist, fördert natürlich nur eine eingeschränkte Auswahl zu Tage



Wenn ich ein LFZ habe, welches aber für die Waffen/Systeme die ich nutzen will nicht zertifiziert ist, bringt mir das herzlich wenig. 



> Jeder außer wir, Frankreich, Italien, Großbritannien, Griechenland, sämtliche osteuropaischen Partner,... .  ...



Wenn aber meine Stromaggregate, Hydraulikpumpen usw universell an F-15,F-16, F-18, C-5 und so weiter funktionieren, dann ist das Wartungstechnisch weltweit schon ein enorm wichtiger Punkt. Allein von der Logistik her.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Waffen. Notfalls ne Forke in die Hand.



Selbst dazu braucht ein Soldat erstmal funktionierende Stiefel.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist Zeitsoldat,
der hat sich die Stiefel privat gekauft,
während eines Manövers im Baltikum.

Weil die Bodden sch ....... waren.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

Man kann zwischen 2 verschiedenen Stiefeln wählen die echt top sind und für die Einsatzländer gibt es nochmal spezielle. Bald kommt ein drittes paar leichterer Stiefel.
Und für Schnee etc kann man Gamaschen nehmen die man auch bekommt. Ist kein Problem bin damit auch durch 1,5m tiefen Schnee im Hochgebirge durch.
Wenn was dienstliches nicht ordentlich passt bekommt man halt was spezielles extra gekauft.
Ich hab auch eigene leichte Polizeistiefel weil die für den Tagesdienst bequemer sind, aber das ist nichts notwendiges.

Die Probleme bei der persönlichen Ausrüstung heißen eher Koppel und Rucksack. (08/15 Ausstattung)


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2020)

Naja, ich werde mal nachfragen,
Ende des Jahres soll es ja wieder nach Litauen gehen ...


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt vieles ist Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2020)

Papzt schrieb:


> Deshalb kann man dennoch erwarten dass die Entscheidung für die Anschaffung eines vernünftigen Waffensystems, welches dringend benötigt wird, nicht daran scheitert dass man bloß nicht vom Ami kaufen will. Dass es in der Politik entschieden wird ist klar und ja auch vollkommen richtig so.



Scheitern sollte es daran nicht, nein. Fehlende positive Effekte für die heimische Wirtschaft und Abhängigkeit von einem zunehmend unzuverlässigeren Partner sind zu berücksichtigende, aber keine ausschließenden Effekte. Das ist aktuell aber nicht das große Problem. Der größte Ärger ist der Zeitfaktor. Eine militärische Großbeschaffung läuft für gewöhnlich nicht nach dem Muster ab "wer kann das benötigte bis Jahresende liefern? Oh, nur einer. Alles klar." sondern beginnt mit einem klar definierten Lastenheft und einer ergebnisoffenen Ausschreibung. Und dafür, dass die Bundeswehr verpennt hat, das rechtzeitig zu machen, möchte sie das Parlament jetzt nicht auch noch belohnen, in dem es Wünsche 1:1 durchwinkt.



> Flugleistung und Wendigkeit sind beim EF höher, das ist logisch. Ist ja auch dafür entwickelt worden. Tragfähigkeit ist dem Tornado, selbst mit Überlast, um knapp über 2000kg unterlegen.



Die absolute Tragfähigkeit spielt aber weder für EloKa noch für Aufklärer eine große Rolle und die B61 wiegt lächerliche 320 kg. Der einzige Vorteil der F/A-18 gegenüber anderen Plattformen, neben der Tatsache, dass ihre Entwicklung nicht verpennt wurde und nicht durch die USA blockiert werden könnte, wäre die Möglichkeit, mehr Sprit mitzunehmen, was ihr trotz des höheren Verbrauchs eine größere Reichweite und (nur bei EloKa ggf. von Bedeutung) einen längeren Aufenthalt im Zielgebiet ermöglicht. Allerdings ist sie umgekehrt auch ein deutlich größeres Zielobjekt und kann, gerade im Vergleich zum Typhoon, Bodenkonturen schlechter für einen unbemerkten An- und Abflug nutzen. Das wiederum sind gerade für Aufklärer und Letzte-Option-Jagdbomber verdammt große Vorteile, die ergebnisoffen abgewogen werden wollen.



> Wenn ich ein LFZ habe, welches aber für die Waffen/Systeme die ich nutzen will nicht zertifiziert ist, bringt mir das herzlich wenig.



Stimmt. Wenn ich aber selbst für die Organisation einer rechtzeitigen Zertifizierung verantwortlich bin und das LFZ technisch zertifizierbar wäre, dann sollte ich von anderen keine Milliardensummen zur Kompensation meiner Fehler verlangen.



> Wenn aber meine Stromaggregate, Hydraulikpumpen usw universell an F-15,F-16, F-18, C-5 und so weiter funktionieren, dann ist das Wartungstechnisch weltweit schon ein enorm wichtiger Punkt. Allein von der Logistik her.



Ist das denn überhaupt so, dass die Kompatiblität praktisch alle US-Flugzeuge, aber nicht die weiterer NATO-Verbündeter umfasst?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2020)

Es geht aber auch um die Frage ob man den EF überhaupt zertifizieren will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2020)

Keine Ahnung, wer "man" ist. Aber der "man", von dem die Bundeswehr will, dass "man die Rechnung bezahlt", ist das Parlament. Und das ist sich bislang nicht einmal sicher, ob es überhaupt etwas A-zertifiziertes als sinnvoll erachtet, geschweige denn, dass man abschließend darüber diskutiert hätte, was man gerne zertifiziert haben möchte.

Jeder "man", der mit seinem Überlegungsprozess schon weiter ist, kann ja auf eigene Kosten dass anschaffen, was er für richtig hält.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2020)

Du kannst so viel Bullshit hin klatschen und weißt dann nichtmal wer gemeint ist. Respekt.

Fakt ist>Wir brauchen einen A Waffen Träger
Fakt ist>Dieser muss von den USA dafür zertifiziert sein
Fakt ist>Dafür müsste man beim Eurofighter sehr viele technische Details offen legen


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fakt ist>Dafür müsste man beim Eurofighter sehr viele technische Details offen legen


Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Gibt es eigentlich auch was vergleichbares zu FOSS bei Militärgerätschaften?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2020)

Da müsstest du den Hersteller und nicht den "Endverbraucher" fragen.
Kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass entsprechender Code hier und da verwendet wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Gibt es eigentlich auch was vergleichbares zu FOSS bei Militärgerätschaften?



Würde mal sagen: Bestenfalls in Fragmenten, wenn man die aus zivilen Bereichen übernehmen kann (z.B. Navigation). Aber alles, was militärspezifisch ist, könnte man höchstens zwischen den konkurrierenden Unternehmen, oft über die Grenzen in Konflikt stehender Nutzerparteien hinweg und das wird man tunlichst sein lassen. Bei der Handvoll Akteure wird Kooperation wenn dann in den (innerkontinental häufigen) Gemeinschaftsprojekten stattfinden. Aber die eigene Software allen bereit zu stellen würde nicht nur eigenes Know-How an potentielle Feinde übermitteln (was bei der recht zweckdienlichen Software in vielen Bereichen noch das kleinere, aber klar unnötige Übel wäre), sondern könnte in dem Rahmen auch Rückschlüsse auf die Fähigkeiten der Hardware erlauben.
=> Innerhalb eines Rüstungsblockes gibt es durch die verwandten Waffensystem teilweise bekannte Schnittstellen, aber niemand wird den eigentlichen Code mehr Leuten als nötig zeigen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Flugzeugträger sind so 1950. Das moderne Schlachtfeld ist Digital.



Nö, das ist eine der schlagkräftigsten Waffensysteme,
welche überhaupt existieren. 
Gerald-R.-Ford-Klasse &#8211; Wikipedia

Damit kann man jederzeit, weltweit operieren. 

Kein Wunder,
dass der Iwan wieder mitmischen will.
Projekt 23000E Schtorm &#8211; Wikipedia

Wir sind ja wieder was.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das ist eine der schlagkräftigsten Waffensysteme,
> welche überhaupt existieren.
> Gerald-R.-Ford-Klasse &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Um eine Bannenrepublik einzuschüchtern oder einzunehmen, ja. Um einen wirklichen Krieg zu führen? Nein. Da die Russen auch gerne Weltpolizei wären hätten sie natürlich gerne solche Spielzeuge, dafür sind sie ja ziemlich praktisch, dumm nur, dass die Russen nicht wirklich Geld haben  . In einem Krieg mit den Russen oder Chinesen würden die Träger untergehen bevor sie überhaupt in die Nähe dieser Länder kommen würden. 
Marine wird schlicht überschätzt, es ist möglich eine Trägergruppe vom anderen Ende der Welt zu vernichten.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Um eine Bannenrepublik einzuschüchtern oder einzunehmen, ja. Um einen wirklichen Krieg zu führen? Nein. Da die Russen auch gerne Weltpolizei wären hätten sie natürlich gerne solche Spielzeuge, dafür sind sie ja ziemlich praktisch, dumm nur, dass die Russen nicht wirklich Geld haben  . In einem Krieg mit den Russen oder Chinesen würden die Träger untergehen bevor sie überhaupt in die Nähe dieser Länder kommen würden.
> Marine wird schlicht überschätzt, es ist möglich eine Trägergruppe vom anderen Ende der Welt zu vernichten.



Naja,
solch ein Furz sind diese Teile nicht. 

Mit atomaren Freifallbomben bestückte Kampfyets sind sicherlich nicht zu unterschätzen.

Dazu kommen noch Marschflugkörper, welche auch variabel ausgerüstet werden können.
Und als Krönung,
kommt noch ein Geleitschutz von Fregatten, Zerstörern und begleitenden U-Booten dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Hört hört ein Experte
Klar kannst du das, mit massiven Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen, aber sonst eher nicht.
Aber wenn rtzk es sagt


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hört hört ein Experte
> Klar kannst du das, mit massiven Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen, aber sonst eher nicht.
> Aber wenn rtzk es sagt




Vlt. erstmal  meine Posts genau lesen ?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. erstmal  meine Posts genau lesen ?


Ebenfalls, warst nichtmal angesprochen


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> solch ein Furz sind diese Teile nicht.
> 
> Mit atomaren Freifallbomben bestückte Kampfyets sind sicherlich nicht zu unterschätzen.
> ...



Alles schön und gut gegen die Bannenrepublik. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hört hört ein Experte
> Klar kannst du das, mit massiven Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen, aber sonst eher nicht.
> Aber wenn rtzk es sagt



Natürlich mit Nuklearwaffen, mit was auch sonst? Oder bist du naiv genug zu glauben, dass ein Krieg zwischen heutigen Großmächten ohne Nuklearwaffen stattfinden könnte? Ein massiven Einsatz braucht es dafür nicht, eine Einzige reicht hierfür mehr als nur problemlos, abfangbar sind Interkontinentalraketen bzw. die neuen Awangard bis heute nicht. In naher Zukunft wird es auch mit konventionellen Waffen zumindest bei den Russen möglich sein. Auch ist es kein muss, dass so etwas zu einem globalen Atomkrieg auswächst. 
Nur Flugzeugträger als elementaren Teil der Schlagkraft einer Armee darzustellen ist schlicht Unsinn, da die Schlagkraft gegen auch nur halbwegs vergleichbare Gegner 0 beträgt.
Wie ach so überlegen Flugzeuträger doch sind hat man übrigens im Falklandkrieg gesehen , selbst gegen ein militärisch schwaches Land wie Argentinien das nur einige wenige französische Raketen geliefert bekommen hat, war das Risiko, dass dieser versenkt worden wäre enorm.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Wenn du Atomwaffen nicht in einer ausweichenden Strategie nutzt führt das zwangsläufig zum Atomkrieg.
D.h. Wenn du um die halbe Welt schießt ist das Offensiv und wird eine entsprechende Antwort geben.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du Atomwaffen nicht in einer ausweichenden Strategie nutzt führt das zwangsläufig zum Atomkrieg.
> D.h. Wenn du um die halbe Welt schießt ist das Offensiv und wird eine entsprechende Antwort geben.



Eine Antwort, wahrscheinlich. Einen Atomkrieg? Nicht garantiert. Wird es letztendlich trotzdem zum Atomkrieg kommen? Ja, denn sollte eines der Länder konventionell ins Hintertreffen gelangen ist es die logische Folge eines Krieges mit jeder Atommacht.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2020)

Wird hier wieder der Unsinn eines "begrenzten Atomkriegs" hervorgeholt, den man gewinnen könne? Die 80er Jahre haben gerade angerufen und sie wollen ihre Blödheiten wieder.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2020)

Nun wenn man die eigenen Atomwaffen im eigenen Gebiet benutzt halte ich das tatsächlich für möglich. Alles andere ist aber eine Illusion.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird hier wieder der Unsinn eines "begrenzten Atomkriegs" hervorgeholt, den man gewinnen könne? Die 80er Jahre haben gerade angerufen und sie wollen ihre Blödheiten wieder.



Begrenzte "Atomkriege" sind definitiv möglich, vorallem bei einem Krieg zwischen z.B. Indien und Pakistan, hier könnte  eine einzelner Abschuss als eine Art der Warnung sehr realistisch gesehen den Krieg beenden. Ein Krieg zwischen diesen Länder ist in diesem Jahrhundert im Grunde nach sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, es ist zwischen diesen Staat nur die Frage wann der Konflikt eskaliert und nicht ob. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun wenn man die eigenen Atomwaffen im eigenen Gebiet benutzt halte ich das tatsächlich für möglich. Alles andere ist aber eine Illusion.



Eine Vernichtung einer Trägergruppe kann auch eine Art einer Warnung vor einem ausbrechenden Krieg sein. Hier stellt sich die Frage ob ein Führer eines Landes bereit ist seine Gesamte Bevölkerung (bzw. den größten Teil der Erdbevölkerung bei einem globalen Atomkrieg zwischen USA und Russland) und vor allem sich selbst als Preis der Antwort darauf zu opfern.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst mir glauben, dass das kein Stabsoffizier seit den 70er Jahren mehr geglaubt hat weder deutsche, amerikanische, englische oder französische und das weiss ich aus erster Hand, von Jemanden der zu der Zeit aktiv dabei war, bei den Planungen.



Du glaubst also, dass die Vernichtung einiger Schiffe und weniger 1000 Menschen dazu führt, dass ein Präsident Millionen bis Milliarden Menschen inklusive sich selbst opfert? Sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein bodenloser Müll!
> Wirfst du eine Atombombe, ist die Menschheit hinfällig, gegenteiliges zu glauben ist an Naivität schon grenzwärtig zur ärztlichen Untersuchung!
> Es gibt entweder eine konventionelle Kriegsführung oder eine atomare, dazwischen gibt es nichts, das kann dir jeder Stabsoffizier bestätigen. Und keine Flugzeugträger Flotte ist konventionell über die halbe Erde vernichtbar!
> Du erzählst einfach nur Schwachsinn pur, aber wer militärisch noch in Kategorien wie dem Falklandkrieg denkt ist eh nicht zu helfen, denn er hat so ziemlich 40 Jahre Waffenentwicklung verschlafen.
> Nur mal so als hinweis, gab es bei den Falklands schon ein Aegis System mit extra Kreuzer?!



Die Briten hatten ihr eigenes System entwickelt, bei dem sich gezeigt hat das es nichts getaugt hat, die Amis haben Eines entwickelt das höchstwahrscheinlich etwas taugt. SS-N-33 Zirkon &#8211; Wikipedia hiermit wird es in Zukunft konventionell möglich sein. Du kannst gerne mehr als nur Diffamierungen schreiben und eine Begründung liefern auf das hier: "Du glaubst also, dass die Vernichtung einiger Schiffe und weniger 1000 Menschen dazu führt, dass ein Präsident Millionen bis Milliarden Menschen inklusive sich selbst opfert? "
Auch, wenn einige heute direkt ausrasten sobald das Wort "Atombombe" vorkommt hat es nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2020)

Besuchen sie Europa, solange es noch steht.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein du lebst in einer Scheirnealität, weil ich in meinem Post klar zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, das die Opfer einer Atombombe nur sekundär oder überhaupt keine Rolle spielen, sondern das überschreiten der Schwelle und den daraus folgenden Konsequenzen! Jeder Militär der sich damit beschäftigt hat, wird dir sagen das es keine einmalige Sache gibt, es gibt nur konventionell und danach atomar, wenn diese Schwelle überschritten wird, weil die Annahme zwingend ist, dass wenn Jemand eine Atombombe einmal in einem Konflikt einsetzt, er es auch ein zweitesmal macht, das ist die Handlungsschnur und schlussendlich die Konsequenz.



Also nur wirres Zeug das keiner Argumentationskette folgt. 
Dann die Frage direkt an dich: Würdest du den Befehl zu einem Erstschlag geben nachdem eine Trägergruppe deines Landes nuklear vernichtet wurde? Und damit dich und deine gesamte Bevölkerung töten?


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du schnallst das nicht?
> Erstschlag begeht immer der, der als erstes eine Atombombe wirft, das scheinst du nicht zu verstehen!
> 
> Natürlich wird keiner 100 Kontinentalraketen auf das andere Land schießen, aber man wird einen atomaren Vergeltungsschlag ausführen, eventuell eine Bombe/Rakete auf Murmansk oder wo auch immer, der Vergeltungsschlag kommt, schon alleine um die Machtverhältnisse wieder auszugleichen und danach ist jedes Vertrauen im Arsch und niemand kann das mehr einfangen. Du scheinst die simpelsten Mechanismen von Eskalationsspiralen nicht zu kennen oder erkennen!
> Die Naivität zu glauben irgenjemand würde einfach die atomare Vernichtung eines Trägerverbandes hinnehmen und nicht reagieren, alleine schon vor seiner eigenen Öffentlichkeit, ist wirklich mehr als grenzwertig, natürlich folgt darauf ein atomarer Vergeltungsschlag und auch ich würde den befehlen, denn wenn ich es nicht mache, kommt der nächste atomare Schlag des Gegners auf das nächste Ziel, warum sollte er es auch nicht machen, wenn er einmal damit durchgekommen ist.



Reagieren natürlich, nur führt diese Aktion nicht zu einem Atomkrieg. Eine Atombombe auf eine Stadt zu werfen ist ein völlig anderes Kaliber, das würde wirklich einen Atomkrieg auslösen, auf ein rein militärisches Ziel eher weniger. Zum Glück hast du nichts zu sagen. Ein rein militärisches Ziel zu vernichten ist eher eine letzte Warnung bzw. eine Machtdemonstration, um zu zeigen zu was man bereit wäre würde der diesem Ereignis vorangegangene Konflikt weiter eskalieren.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ein rein militärisches Ziel zu vernichten ist eher eine letzte Warnung bzw. eine Machtdemonstration, um zu zeigen zu was man bereit wäre würde der diesem Ereignis vorangegangene Konflikt weiter eskalieren.



Genau darum geht es.

Knapper werdende Rohstoffe,
eine noch immer wachsende Weltbevölkerung,
eine zunehmende Bedrohung durch den Klimawandel
werden letztendlich auch das militärische Konfliktpotential erhöhen.

Irgendwann werden sicherlich Atomwaffen dabei eingesetzt werden,
ist halt nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Der Iran ist bestrebt eine führende politische/militärische  Rolle im nahen/mittleren Osten zu übernehmen

Iranisches Atomprogramm &#8211; Wikipedia.

Was werden jetzt die Saudis machen ... ?


----------



## RtZk (25. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden sicherlich Atomwaffen dabei eingesetzt werden,
> ist halt nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Nur wird es niemals einen Globalen Atomkrieg geben. Regionale begrenzte Atomkriege zwischen Pakistan und Indien sind realistisch und wahrscheinlich, schlicht aus dem Grund, dass Indien konventionell um ein vielfaches überlegen ist und der Konflikt immer weiter anschwellt. Siehe auch Pakistanische Nukleardoktrin &#8211; Wikipedia



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Iran ist bestrebt eine führende politische/militärische Rolle im nahen/mittleren Osten zu übernehmen
> Iranisches Atomprogramm – Wikipedia.
> 
> Was werden jetzt die Saudis machen ... ?



Die Israeli werden Iranische Atomwaffen niemals zulassen, sollte die Tötung von Wissenschaftlern und die Sabotage bzw. Bombardierung von Anlagen nicht mehr genügen wird es Krieg geben und das Ergebnis steht bereits jetzt schon fest, der Iran überschätzt sich maßlos. 
Die Saudis sind finanziell schwer angeschlagen und kein Land der Welt kann unentdeckt Atomwaffen entwickeln.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2020)

Nee, 
global nicht.

Freilich arbeiten die Iraner daran,
man muss das nur verschleiern. 

Und was die Saudis betrifft,
glaubst du wirklich daran,
das die sich nur allein auf militärische 
Aufrüstung  von den Amis verlassen?


----------



## hoffgang (25. Juli 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Reagieren natürlich, nur führt diese Aktion nicht zu einem Atomkrieg. Eine Atombombe auf eine Stadt zu werfen ist ein völlig anderes Kaliber, das würde wirklich einen Atomkrieg auslösen, auf ein rein militärisches Ziel eher weniger. Zum Glück hast du nichts zu sagen. Ein rein militärisches Ziel zu vernichten ist eher eine letzte Warnung bzw. eine Machtdemonstration, um zu zeigen zu was man bereit wäre würde der diesem Ereignis vorangegangene Konflikt weiter eskalieren.



Naja, eher zum Glück hast DU nichts zu sagen.
Die verquere Vorstellung einen "begrenzten" nuklearen Konflikt führen zu können ist das Einfallstor für den ungebrenzten Nuklearkrieg.

Militärische Einrichtungen anzugreifen wird vom angegriffenen Staat als Schwächung der eigenen Fähigkeit zur Abwehr (auch durch Abschreckung) wahrgenommen. Wird man sich bewusst, dass eine (wir bleiben mal bei dem dummen Beispiel) Atombombe auf dem Weg ist hat man wenige Minuten zu entscheiden was das wahrscheinlichste Ziel sein wird. Da Militär anders funktioniert als die Tagträumerei die du hier fabrizierst, werden die Entscheider leider nicht drum herumkommen die Möglichkeit in Betracht zu ziehen, dass dieser Sprengkopf auf das eigene Nukleararsenal zielt und damit, bei Erfolg, den eigenen Staat massiv schwächt. Also hat man die Option eines Zweitschlags - sofern man über diese Kapazitäten verfügt, oder alles loszuschicken bevor die Atombombe dort ankommt.

Der Einsatz einer Atomwaffe gegen eine Atommacht - vollkommen unabhängig ob es ein ziviles, oder ein militärisches Ziel ist, wird den vergeltenden Einsatz von Atomwaffen nach sich ziehen. 




RtZk schrieb:


> Die Briten hatten ihr eigenes System entwickelt, bei dem sich gezeigt hat das es nichts getaugt hat, die Amis haben Eines entwickelt das höchstwahrscheinlich etwas taugt. SS-N-33 Zirkon &#8211; Wikipedia hiermit wird es in Zukunft konventionell möglich sein. Du kannst gerne mehr als nur Diffamierungen schreiben und eine Begründung liefern auf das hier: "Du glaubst also, dass die Vernichtung einiger Schiffe und weniger 1000 Menschen dazu führt, dass ein Präsident Millionen bis Milliarden Menschen inklusive sich selbst opfert? "
> Auch, wenn einige heute direkt ausrasten sobald das Wort "Atombombe" vorkommt hat es nichts mit der Realität zu tun.



Nur ergibt dein Szenario überhaupt keinen Sinn und ist ein rein fiktiv begrenztes.
Warum sollte man eine Trägergruppe angreifen und das als isoliertes Ereignis so stehen lassen? Was für eine Strategie soll man denn bitte damit verfolgen? Oh wir werfen mal mit ner Atombombe nach den Amis, aber die werden das sicher als "letzte Warnung" verstehen weil es ja nur ein Träger mit 6000 Menschen an Bord war (und der Teil der atomaren Fähigkeiten der USA ist...) und keine Großstadt. Und warum sollten die USA einen solchen Angriff nicht als Ausgangspunkt für eine Offensive gegen die NATO / die USA sehen?

Sagen wir einfach mal, die Russen zerstören einen US Flugzeugträger mit der Zirkon und atomarer Nutzlast. Wie geht dein Szenario weiter? 
Bombardieren die Amis den Flottenstützpunkt bei Severomorsk? Machen die Amis einfach garnichts und schaffen einen Präzedenzfall, der die komplette Theorie der nuklearen Abschreckung auf den Kopf stellt? Vernichten die Amis z.b. die Admiral Ushakov? Was glaubst du ist bei den Amis innenpolitisch los wenn ein Präsident einen atomaren Angriff auf die eigenen Streitkräfte nicht beantwortet.

Deine Theorie kann man mit zwei Worten beschreiben: Absolute Traumwelt. 

Nukleare Abschreckung funktioniert deshalb, weil JEDER genau annehmen muss dass der US Präsident, auch wegen der paar tausend Menschen den kompletten Planeten zum Teufel jagt. Deswegen heißt es ja auch Abschreckung...


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst mir glauben, dass das kein Stabsoffizier seit den 70er Jahren mehr geglaubt hat weder deutsche, amerikanische, englische oder französische und das weiss ich aus erster Hand, von Jemanden der zu der Zeit aktiv dabei war, bei den Planungen.


80er Jahre deshalb, weil u.a. Carter 1980 mit der Presidential Directive 59 so einen Bolzen rausgehauen hat und Reagan mindestens während seiner ersten Amtszeit auch mehrere solcher Bolzen.

Apropos: Selbst wenn es "_nur_" ein "regionaler" oder "begrenzter" Atomkrieg wäre: Risiken eines regionalen Atomkrieges - LMU Muenchen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Um eine Bannenrepublik einzuschüchtern oder einzunehmen, ja. Um einen wirklichen Krieg zu führen? Nein. Da die Russen auch gerne Weltpolizei wären hätten sie natürlich gerne solche Spielzeuge, dafür sind sie ja ziemlich praktisch, dumm nur, dass die Russen nicht wirklich Geld haben  . In einem Krieg mit den Russen oder Chinesen würden die Träger untergehen bevor sie überhaupt in die Nähe dieser Länder kommen würden.
> Marine wird schlicht überschätzt, es ist möglich eine Trägergruppe vom anderen Ende der Welt zu vernichten.



Aber nur wenn man sehr genau weiß, wo sie ist, wenn man SEHR große Kaliber darauf richtet und selbst dann nur, wenn man das Risiko eingeht, dass zahlreiche eigene Nachbarländer das Vorgehen als einen Erstschlag gegen sie selbst interpretieren. Umgekehrt kann ein Träger nicht vom anderen Ende der Welt angreifen, also wird so ziemlich jeder Staat darauf verzichten, eine ICBM ins Gebiet einer Trägerkampfgruppe zu schicken. Das ist nicht einmal in den Strategieplänen oder der Konstruktion von Waffen dieser Reichweite vorgesehen. Typische Trägergegenmaßnahmen haben eine Reichweite von einigen 100, maximal 1000-2000 km. Das ist, gemessen an der Reichweite der Waffen eines Trägers, bereits "in der Nähe dieser Länder" und wiederum gilt: Treffen kann man nur, wenn man weiß, wo er ist. Und 2000 km Umkreis um die eigene Küste und, viel unbequemer, auch um die Küsten schmaler Nachbarländer, sind eine ziemlich große Fläche, die man permanent auf Träger-Freiheit überwachen muss (letzteres z.T. auch noch unter höchstens Geheimhaltungsmethoden, wenn sich Russland beispielsweise in einem China-US-Konflikt gegenüber den USA öffnet und inaktive Träger im ochotskischen Meer duldet, chinesiche U-Boote aber nicht...). Damit kann eine Trägerkampfgruppe auch gegen Großmächte eine große militärische Bedeutung haben, einfach weil sie enorme Kräfte bindet. Und für Staaten ohne weltweites Basennetz wie China oder Russland sind sie sogar essentiell, da nur sie den Gegner zwingen, alle seine Grenzen zu verteidigen.





Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> solch ein Furz sind diese Teile nicht.
> 
> Mit atomaren Freifallbomben bestückte Kampfyets sind sicherlich nicht zu unterschätzen.



Die sind so ziemlich das sinnloseste, was es gibt. In Zeiten immer hochtechnisierterer, immer kleinerer Armeen gibt es keine riesigen Panzerverbände mehr, die man mit taktischen Nuklearwaffen am Stück hochjagen könnte. Es gibt bei unseren heutigen Transportmöglichkeiten auch keinen Grund mehr, große militärische Produktionsanlagen in Grenznähe zu platzieren. Und wer den Krieg nicht verliert ("gewinnen" ist ja oft relativ) entscheidet sich praktisch immer in der Luft. Damit bleiben überhaupt nur noch drei Einsatzszenarien für Jagdbomber:
- Präzisionsschläge gegen Schlüsselziele und einzelne Kampfverbände, wofür man aber keine Nuklearwaffen braucht, weil man die Ziele auch konventionell klein bekommt (geschätzt 90%)
- Systematische Inaktivierung militärischer Bodeneinrichtungen nach Erlangung der Luftüberlegenheit, wofür man keine Nuklearwaffen braucht, weil man genug Zeit hat. (10%)
- Racheangriffe auf zivile Ziele, wofür man Nuklearwaffen gut gebrauchen könnte, was einen den verlorenen Krieg aber auch nicht mehr gewinnen lässt. (zum Glück bis auf weiteres 0%)




RtZk schrieb:


> Wie ach so überlegen Flugzeuträger doch sind hat man übrigens im Falklandkrieg gesehen , selbst gegen ein militärisch schwaches Land wie Argentinien das nur einige wenige französische Raketen geliefert bekommen hat, war das Risiko, dass dieser versenkt worden wäre enorm.



Die Briten hatten im Falklandkrieg keinen einzigen echten Flugzeugträger, also im Sinne einer seegestützten Luftwaffenbasis, alle drei Träger waren für die Bekämpfung von Seezielen im Nordatlantik ausgerüstet und die beiden neueren sogar mit klarem Fokus auf diese Rolle gebaut. (und #3 wurde im zweiten Weltkrieg auf Kiel gelegt, hätte eigentlich kurz nach Kriegsbeginn ausgemustert werden sollen)
Entsprechend war der auch bei modernen Trägern gebotene Abstand zu Landstützpunkten beinahe größer, als die Reichweite der Navy-Flugzeuge und dieser Träger.




RtZk schrieb:


> Begrenzte "Atomkriege" sind definitiv möglich, vorallem bei einem Krieg zwischen z.B. Indien und Pakistan, hier könnte  eine einzelner Abschuss als eine Art der Warnung sehr realistisch gesehen den Krieg beenden.



Ich sehe in deiner Liste nur Pakistan und Indien, aber defintiv kein Land, dass auf eine "Warnung" mit Waffenstillstand reagieren würde. Die würden beide auf die großflächigen Zerstörungen eines Atomschlags mit der ihnen maximal möglichen Antwort reagieren, so etwas ist nichts weiter als die Ausrufung des totalen Kriegs.



> Eine Vernichtung einer Trägergruppe kann auch eine Art einer Warnung vor einem ausbrechenden Krieg sein. Hier stellt sich die Frage ob ein Führer eines Landes bereit ist seine Gesamte Bevölkerung (bzw. den größten Teil der Erdbevölkerung bei einem globalen Atomkrieg zwischen USA und Russland) und vor allem sich selbst als Preis der Antwort darauf zu opfern.



Der Einsatz der schwersten Waffe überhaupt kann nie eine "Warnung" vor einem Krieg zu sein, sondern ist automatisch dessen größtmögliche Eskalation. MIt einem Feind, der zu allem bereit ist und sich nachweislich nicht mehr zurückhält, kann man aber nicht mehr verhandeln.



> Du glaubst also, dass die Vernichtung einiger Schiffe und weniger 1000 Menschen dazu führt, dass ein Präsident Millionen bis Milliarden Menschen inklusive sich selbst opfert? Sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Bei den derzeitigen Präsidenten von Russland und den USA ist man froh, wenn sie das nicht wegen einem diffamierenden Youtube-Video machen...




RtZk schrieb:


> Die Briten hatten ihr eigenes System entwickelt, bei dem sich gezeigt hat das es nichts getaugt hat, die Amis haben Eines entwickelt das höchstwahrscheinlich etwas taugt. SS-N-33 Zirkon &#8211; Wikipedia hiermit wird es in Zukunft konventionell möglich sein.



Ist da eigentlich mittlerweile bekannt, wie faktisch in Plasma gehüllte Flugkörper kommunizieren oder gar Ziele dedektieren können soll? Solange die Dinger nur blind zu einer Koordinate fliegen können, reicht ihre Nutzlast nicht annähernd, um eine Wirkung gegen sich bewegende Ziele zu erzielen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Die Israeli werden Iranische Atomwaffen niemals zulassen, sollte die Tötung von Wissenschaftlern und die Sabotage bzw. Bombardierung von Anlagen nicht mehr genügen wird es Krieg geben und das Ergebnis steht bereits jetzt schon fest, der Iran überschätzt sich maßlos.



Ich glaube, du unterschätzt die größe Vorderasiens und insbesondere des Iran. Der mag sehr arrogant sein (wobei ich nicht weiß, wie realistisch sein tatsächliches Selbstbild gegenüber der öffentlichen Show ist. Faktisch müsste er ja die am stärksten gerüstete Nation sein, die nie einen Krieg begonnen hat). Aber Israel ist ein Winzling und meilenweit weg. Sie haben keine nenneswerten Marine-Transportkapazitäten (nicht, dass der Iran von der Seeseite her überhaupt gut angreifbar wäre) und sind kein Nachbarland, dass den Iran direkt angreifen könnte. Einen Angriffskrieg quer durch Jordanien und den Irak mit anschließender Bestzung des Irans bei gleichzeitiger Verteidigung des Heimatlandes gegen Syrien und Libanon (sowie dann vermutlich auch SA, VAR und Ägypten) ist für die israelischen Streitkräfte vollkommen unmöglich.

Und mit Luftschlägen sieht es nicht viel besser aus. Nachtanken über Feindesland sollte man eigentlich vermeiden, der (offizielle) Kampfradius der F-16 reicht aber noch nicht einmal die halbe Strecke bis zur iranischen Grenze, die Handvoll F-15 müsste an selbiger wieder umdrehen und selbst die F-35 können ohne Reichweiten-steigernde Maßnahmen nur rund die Hälfte des iranischen Territoriums erreichen - wenn sie mit maximaler Effizienz schnurgeradeaus hin und schnurgeradeaus wieder zurückfliegen, was ein ziemliches Todesurteil wäre. Damit bleiben für eine israelischen Präventivschlag ohne internationale Untersützung nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
- Marschflugkörper von U-Booten im persischen Golf
- Eine unglaublich komplexe Staffelung mit Nachbetankungen durch Buddy-Tanker-Jets nebst Eskorte, gegen die selbst Black Buck ein Kinderspiel war, und die ein bestenfalls knapp zweistellige Zahl von Jets in kampfbereiten Zustand zu einem beliebigen Ort des Irans bringen kann.

Ersteres ist afaik die (quasi-)offizielle Strategie, aber beiden Ansätzen gemein ist die äußerst geringe Schlagkraft. Solange die USA keinen Träger bereitstellen oder die Araber Basen anbieten, kann Isreal im Iran nur einzelne Prioritätsziele ausschalten, aber keinen großen Krieg führen. Und umgekehrt ist der Iran in Sachen Bunkerbau vermutlich sehr gut auf derartige Attacken vorbereitet. (Was leider bedeutet, dass wir eine verdammt hohe Chance auf israelische Nuklerschläge in diesem Jahrhundert haben, weil das faktisch die einzige Möglichkeit ist, um mit einer Gesamtwaffenlast von wenigen Tonnen/Monat die iranische Rüstung nachhaltig zu schaden.)


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die sind so ziemlich das sinnloseste, was es gibt. In Zeiten immer hochtechnisierterer, immer kleinerer Armeen gibt es keine riesigen Panzerverbände mehr, die man mit taktischen Nuklearwaffen am Stück hochjagen könnte. Es gibt bei unseren heutigen Transportmöglichkeiten auch keinen Grund mehr, große militärische Produktionsanlagen in Grenznähe zu platzieren. Und wer den Krieg nicht verliert ("gewinnen" ist ja oft relativ) entscheidet sich praktisch immer in der Luft. Damit bleiben überhaupt nur noch drei Einsatzszenarien für Jagdbomber:
> - Präzisionsschläge gegen Schlüsselziele und einzelne Kampfverbände, wofür man aber keine Nuklearwaffen braucht, weil man die Ziele auch konventionell klein bekommt (geschätzt 90%)
> - Systematische Inaktivierung militärischer Bodeneinrichtungen nach Erlangung der Luftüberlegenheit, wofür man keine Nuklearwaffen braucht, weil man genug Zeit hat. (10%)
> - Racheangriffe auf zivile Ziele, wofür man Nuklearwaffen gut gebrauchen könnte, was einen den verlorenen Krieg aber auch nicht mehr gewinnen lässt. (zum Glück bis auf weiteres 0%)



Nö, das glaube ich nicht.

Die Atombombe wird das ultimative Mittel kleinerer Staaten sein,
um sich gegen die Hochheit von den USA, Russland, China usw. wehren zu können.

Noch ist gar nicht bekannt, wer alles so klammheimlich daran forscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2020)

Es ist aber bekannt, wer so alles nicht mit einem Jagdbomber in die Nähe eines lohnenden Ziels in USA, Russland oder China kommt. Erst recht nicht kurz vor einer vernichtenden Niederlage, wenn man zum Letztschlag greift:
Alle. Absolut alle. Wer soweit unten liegt kann froh sein, wenn er auch nur die Grenzen seines ursprünglichen Territoriums erreicht, bevor er abgefangen wird. Man kann gegen einen in der Luft gnadenlos überlegenen, geographischen Gegner keine schweren Schläge gegen wertvolle Ziele in dessen Heimat zufügen. Wenn z.B. Russland halb Deutschland erobert und wir die nukleare Teilhabe auspacken, obwohl wir nicht nuklear angegriffen wurden, dann sind es von den letzten einsatzbereiten Flugfeldern im Westen 1000 km bis Königsberg und 2000 km bis Moskau. Das schafft die angedachte Super Hornet gerade einmal One-Way, wenn sie ein paar Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung durchführt, und verteidigen müsste sie sich auf der Strecke gegen die gesamte russische Luftwaffe und einer SAM nach der anderen. Erfolgschanen? 0.

Freifallbomben wurden mal entwickelt, um damit in Vor-Raketenzeiten und Vor-Genfer-Konvenion-IV-Zeiten ganze Städte mit Bombern auszulöschen. Später wurden sie als taktische Waffe gegen große gegnerische Panzerverbände im komplett nuklearen Krieg gesehen. Aber heute fliegt niemand mehr einen großen Bomber über feindliche Städte und die 10000de zählenden Panzerverbände sind lange Geschichte. Und man steht sich auch nicht mehr neben der Röhn in 50 km Entfernung gegenüber. Russland hat aus den letzten 30 Jahren 20 Armata und 350 T-90 und wie einsatzfähig die größere Menge aus teilweise 45 Jahre alten T-72 ist, darf bezweifelt werden. Umgekehrt hast du heute Präzisionswaffen, die Panzer ohne aktive Gegensysteme mit nahezu 100% Trefferchance ausschalten können, solange man die Luftüberlegenheit hat. Wenn ihn niemand vorher abschießt, knallt dir ein Tiger acht derartige Angreifer pro Flug weg und je nach Entfernung ist er 1-3 Stunden später wieder da, um die nächsten 8 zu holen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2020)

Nun im KK hat es ein Hobbypilot geschafft durch den ganzen Ostblock bis nach Moskau zu fliegen.
Schlechteres Radar als heute, aber auch ein total einfaches Flugzeug.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern: Mathias Rust &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2020)

Guter Link, ihn zu lesen empfiehlt sich:
"Er wurde dabei frühzeitig von der sowjetischen Luftverteidigung erfasst. ... Im Fernsehen ausgestrahlte Beiträge zeigten parallel fliegende MiG-23-Kampfflugzeuge."

Also nein, auch wenn man den Adi1 genannten "Kampfyet" gegene eine Cessna austauscht, der Gegener auf dem technischen Stand der 80er Jahre ist und der Alarmierungsgrad, mitten im postulierten Entkampf, zufällig auf "Perestroika" stehen sollte, hat man eher schlechte Chancen eine Atomwaffe unbemerkt nach Moskau zu schmuggeln.

Das heißt nicht, dass es in einer für Radar quasi komplett durchsichtigen Maschiene und Wetterbedingungen mit schlechter Sicht und/oder im Tiefflug gänzlich unmöglich wäre, tief in gegenerischen Luftraum vorzudringen. Die nordkoreanischen AN-2 sind aber keine Kampfjets und "nicht gänzlich unmöglich" ist nicht das gleiche wie "nicht zu unterschätzen". Es wäre ein Verzweiflungsmanöver, wenn man keine andere Option mehr hat und die Erfolgschancen schlicht egal sind. Da umgekehrt jeder Stadt, der Atomwaffen bauen kann, schon lange vorher Marschflugkörper einsetzen kann, würde man selbst in so einer Lage einen anderen Träger nutzen. (Es sei denn, man heißt Deutschland und pflegt ein Nuklearwaffenkonzept aus der Zeit der Röhrenrechner so konsequent, dass man zwar Zugriff auf beide Techniken hat, sie aber zueinander inkompatibel hält. Das hat aber nichts mehr mit sinnvoller Rüstungsplanung oder den Möglicheiten von Waffensystemen zu tun. Da wurde einfach die Schlagkraft von Atomwaffen abgerüstet, ohne die Waffen selbst mit zu entsorgen. So ein Bisschen wie Säbel bei einigen Paradeuniformen. Komplett veraltet, komplett nutzlos - nur im Falle der nuklearen Teilhabe nicht einmal was für die Optik, dafür schweine teuer.)


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2020)

Natürlich wurde er erfasst, er hatte auch den Transponder noch an. Wäre bei militärischen Flugzeugen definitiv nicht so.

Frag dich doch mal wieso es im zivilen so ein Problem ist, wenn ein Flieger seinen Transponder ausschaltet. Es ist viel schwerer ihn zu sehen.
Dazu noch so ein kleines Ding relativ nah am Boden? Puh


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Frag dich doch mal wieso es im zivilen so ein Problem ist, wenn ein Flieger seinen Transponder ausschaltet. Es ist viel schwerer ihn zu sehen.
> Dazu noch so ein kleines Ding relativ nah am Boden? Puh



In laufenden Konflikten erlaubt man sich allerdings keine Lücken. Da werden tote Winkel mit mobilem Radar abgestrahlt und auf jedem zweiten Hügel sitzen Luftbeobachter - auf allen übrigen Hügel stehen sie, weil die Sitzplätze knapp sind.  
Nachts und im Tiefflug mit einer echoarmen Maschine könne es erfahrene Piloten durchaus schaffen, in einem Blitzeinsatz ein paar Kilometer hinter feindliche Linien vorzustoßen und ausgewählte Ziele mit Luft-Boden-Raketen oder kleineren Bomben zu bepflastern. Aber mit nuklearer Traglast ein paar tausend Kilometer zurückzulegen und zwar im Schneckentempo, damit der Treibstoff reicht (im Tiefflug ist der Verbrauch bekanntlich deutlich höher) und mit Umfliegen natürlicher Hindernisse, über die man nicht hinweg kommt, ohne sich dem Radar auszusetzen, ohne Kenntnis der Platzierung mobiler Horchposten und Fla(rak)-Stellungen? - Keine Chance.
Selbst ohne aktive Abwehr wäre die Aussichten größer, in einer nicht bekannten Hochspannungsleitung zu enden, als jemals einen erfolgreichen Abwurf zu bewerkstelligen.
Selbst der Kernwaffeneinsatz 1945 gegen Hiroshima und Nagasaki war nur möglich, weil die japanische Luftwaffe bereits besiegt war. Ansonsten wäre die Enola Gay bestenfalls in Sichtweite des japanischen Festlands gekommen. Und das war zu einer Zeit, als das Radar noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte und bodengestützte Luftabwehr noch darin bestand, den Himmel mit so vielen Schrapnellen zu füllen, dass zwangsläufig irgend etwas getroffen wird.

Aber ursprünglich ging es ja darum, ob der begrenzte (taktische) Einsatz von Kernwaffen möglich wäre, ohne dass es in einen vollen nuklearen Schlagabtausch mündet. Die klare Antwort: Kommt darauf an.
Beispielsweise könnte das nukleare Ausradieren eines Trägerverbandes mit zig Schiffen und ein paar (zehn)tausend Mann Besatzung nicht hingenommen werden, ohne damit quasi zu kapitulieren. Es hieße ja nichts Anderes als zuzulassen, dass die stärksten konventionellen Mittel deklassiert werden.
Anders sähe es aus, wenn besagter Verband selbst nuklear bewaffnet ist, sich dem feindlichen Festland nähert und bereits vorher politisch angekündigt wurde, dass man das Unterschreiten einer bestimmten Distanz als Absicht eines nuklearen Erstschlags werten und entsprechend reagieren würde. Dann wurde das Abschreckungsszenario spezifiziert, eine weitere Annäherung des Verbandes entspräche der Annäherung einer nuklear bestückten Interkontinentalrakete, bei der bekanntlich auch nicht abgewartet wird, was und wie viel sie letztlich kaputt macht.
Und dann gibt es ja noch kleinere Anwendungen. Der Einsatz nuklearer Granaten gegen stark befestigte Stellungen beispielsweise würde womöglich eher zu einer militärischen als zu einer politischen Eskalation führen: Sprich, wenn es einer macht, machen die Anderen es auch. Der Verlust einer Stellung, auch durch Kernwaffen, wird nicht zwingend mit einem strategischen Gegenschlag beantwortet, wobei auch das natürlich davon abhängt, wie es um das Nervenkostüm aller Beteiligten bestellt ist. Ich würd's nicht darauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2020)

Bei einem so weitläufigen Land wie Russland kann man das schon schaffen man hat ja auch noch ELOKA Mittel, außerdem reicht es wenn man einen Marschflugkörper nah genug ran bekommt.
Außerdem vom östlichsten Fliegerhorst Deutschlands nach Moskau sind es 1600km, nach SPB 1200km. JaBo gestützte Marschflugkörper schaffen so um die 500km je nach Modell. 
Wenn man richtige Bomber nimmt sogar die ganze Strecke.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei einem so weitläufigen Land wie Russland kann man das schon schaffen man hat ja auch noch ELOKA Mittel, außerdem reicht es wenn man einen Marschflugkörper nah genug ran bekommt.
> Außerdem vom östlichsten Fliegerhorst Deutschlands nach Moskau sind es 1600km, nach SPB 1200km. JaBo gestützte Marschflugkörper schaffen so um die 500km je nach Modell.



Dazwischen liegt allerdings auf breiter Linie sehr viel besiedeltes Land. Es gibt da praktisch keinen Korridor, in dem ein Marschflugkörper auch nur visuell unbemerkt bleiben kann. Vom Meer aus durch die Pampa kann so etwas _vielleicht_ klappen.

Und das gilt für Friedenszeiten. In einem Konflikt kann das Teil noch nicht einmal unbemerkt starten, weil die Russen alles vom Schlumpf mit Fernglas über Mainstay (ab diesem Jahr übrigens in der neuen Ausführung Berijew A-100) bis hin zu Beobachtungssatelliten aufpassen lassen.

ELOKA - also ganz mein Metier - bringt hier nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel. Welche Maßnahmen sollte man denn wofür auf dem Weg von Mitteleuropa nach Moskau zum Einsatz bringen? Gut, man kann vielleicht noch Satelliten mit Lasern blenden und den Abschusspunkt sowohl chemisch als auch elektronisch einnebeln (zuzüglich ein paar weiterer Orte zwecks Täuschung), aber das war's dann auch schon. Minuten später wäre das trotzdem ein ganz einsamer Marschflugkörper auf aussichtsloser Mission über Feindesland.

Und selbst wenn das wider aller Wahrscheinlichkeit klappt (Auch der Papst hat ja vielleicht mal 'nen One-Night-Stand ...), was hat man dann gewonnen? Die Russen säßen dann immer noch in Mitteleuropa, nur dass sie erklärlicherweise extrem angepisst wären. Zumindest so lange, bis ohnehin die Welt untergeht, denn dieser Schlag bleibe natürlich nicht unbeantwortet.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist aber bekannt, wer so alles nicht mit einem Jagdbomber in die Nähe eines lohnenden Ziels in USA, Russland oder China kommt. Erst recht nicht kurz vor einer vernichtenden Niederlage, wenn man zum Letztschlag greift:
> Alle. Absolut alle. Wer soweit unten liegt kann froh sein, wenn er auch nur die Grenzen seines ursprünglichen Territoriums erreicht, bevor er abgefangen wird. Man kann gegen einen in der Luft gnadenlos überlegenen, geographischen Gegner keine schweren Schläge gegen wertvolle Ziele in dessen Heimat zufügen. Wenn z.B. Russland halb Deutschland erobert und wir die nukleare Teilhabe auspacken, obwohl wir nicht nuklear angegriffen wurden, dann sind es von den letzten einsatzbereiten Flugfeldern im Westen 1000 km bis Königsberg und 2000 km bis Moskau. Das schafft die angedachte Super Hornet gerade einmal One-Way, wenn sie ein paar Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung durchführt, und verteidigen müsste sie sich auf der Strecke gegen die gesamte russische Luftwaffe und einer SAM nach der anderen. Erfolgschanen? 0.
> 
> Freifallbomben wurden mal entwickelt, um damit in Vor-Raketenzeiten und Vor-Genfer-Konvenion-IV-Zeiten ganze Städte mit Bombern auszulöschen. Später wurden sie als taktische Waffe gegen große gegnerische Panzerverbände im komplett nuklearen Krieg gesehen. Aber heute fliegt niemand mehr einen großen Bomber über feindliche Städte und die 10000de zählenden Panzerverbände sind lange Geschichte. Und man steht sich auch nicht mehr neben der Röhn in 50 km Entfernung gegenüber. Russland hat aus den letzten 30 Jahren 20 Armata und 350 T-90 und wie einsatzfähig die größere Menge aus teilweise 45 Jahre alten T-72 ist, darf bezweifelt werden. Umgekehrt hast du heute Präzisionswaffen, die Panzer ohne aktive Gegensysteme mit nahezu 100% Trefferchance ausschalten können, solange man die Luftüberlegenheit hat. Wenn ihn niemand vorher abschießt, knallt dir ein Tiger acht derartige Angreifer pro Flug weg und je nach Entfernung ist er 1-3 Stunden später wieder da, um die nächsten 8 zu holen.



Denke doch mal nicht immer so radikal,
die Amis und die Russen werden sicherlich nicht anfangen,
viel zu dolle sind die Länder miteinander verflochten.

Aber was passiert,
wenn unser Kim in Nordkorea völlig durchdreht?

So ein 100 KT Sprengsatz mit einer modifizierten Frachtmaschine über NY abgeworfen,
dass kriegen die locker hin.


----------



## seahawk (29. Juli 2020)

F16 werden aus Spangdahlem abgezogen | SWR Aktuell Rheinland-Pfalz | SWR Aktuell | SWR

Mal gute Nachrichten, der Ami geht heim.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Denke doch mal nicht immer so radikal,
> die Amis und die Russen werden sicherlich nicht anfangen,
> viel zu dolle sind die Länder miteinander verflochten.
> 
> ...



Der wird ganz schnell von China zurückgepfiffen. 
Außerdem wäre das Ziel von Nordkorea eher Südkorea und nicht NY. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juli 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre das Ziel von Nordkorea eher Südkorea und nicht NY.



Exakt. Das Regime in Pjöngjang braucht an sich gar kein Langstrecken-Trägersystem für seine Bombe, aber das Basteln an einem solchen ist das Sahnehäubchen und erweitert den Kreis potentieller Geiseln über Südkorea hinaus.

Und wenn es um die weit entfernte Möglichkeit einer Besetzung Nordkoreas - beispielsweise durch die USA - geht, dann ist die Bombe ein wirksamer Schutz, denn Nordkorea hätte keine Skrupel, Kernwaffen taktisch einzusetzen - ein gleichartiger Gegenschlag wäre praktisch ausgeschlossen, weil dieser die Nachbarn stärker in Mitleidenschaft zöge als NK selbst.
Und diese Nachbarn sind das von den USA protegierte Südkorea sowie China und ein wenig Russland, wobei die letzten beiden auf Atompilze im Vorgarten bzw. Hinterhof leicht ungehalten reagieren dürften.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn es um die weit entfernte Möglichkeit einer Besetzung Nordkoreas - beispielsweise durch die USA - geht, dann ist die Bombe ein wirksamer Schutz, denn Nordkorea hätte keine Skrupel, Kernwaffen taktisch einzusetzen - ein gleichartiger Gegenschlag wäre praktisch ausgeschlossen, weil dieser die Nachbarn stärker in Mitleidenschaft zöge als NK selbst.


Das würde aber trotzdem unfangreiche Vergeltungsmaßnahmen nach sich ziehen.
Dann würde Nordkorea konventionell eingeäschert.
Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie so dumm wären, einen atomaren Erstschlag zu starten.
Höchstens nur wenn sie zu sehr in die Enge getrieben werden.

Edit: achso da hatte ich nicht richtig gelesen.  Naja, eine Besetzung wird es nicht geben.
Wohl nur wenn sie so doof sind die USA oder Südkorea mit Atomwaffen anzugreifen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dazwischen liegt allerdings auf breiter Linie sehr viel besiedeltes Land. Es gibt da praktisch keinen Korridor, in dem ein Marschflugkörper auch nur visuell unbemerkt bleiben kann. Vom Meer aus durch die Pampa kann so etwas _vielleicht_ klappen.


Das ganze ist ja bewusst eine hoch theoretische Diskussion, aber Pampa macht es für die FlaRak definitiv einfacher die Dinger vom Himmel zu holen als wenn dir das Ding knapp über die Bäume und Häuser fliegen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ja bewusst eine hoch theoretische Diskussion, aber Pampa macht es für die FlaRak definitiv einfacher die Dinger vom Himmel zu holen als wenn dir das Ding knapp über die Bäume und Häuser fliegen kann.



"Besiedeltes Gebiet" ist in Relation zu verstehen. Nur weil es dort keine menschenleeren Korridore von etlichen Kilometern Breite gibt, heißt das ja nicht, dass es keinerlei Brachland gäbe. Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein Marschflugkörper mit so sensiblem Kurs notfalls (in jeder Nation) über besiedelten Gebiet abgeschossen wird - auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass Menschen dabei zu schaden kommen. Der Schaden, würde man ihn nicht abschießen, wäre schließlich ungleich höher.

Aber du sprichst das nächste Problem an, welches ich auch schon angedeutet habe: Für so eine Strecke im extremen Tiefflug braucht man sehr präzise Daten des Geländes, dessen Bebauung und der Position von Hoch- und Abwehrposten, die man eher nicht hat. Das mit der Topografie mag ja noch gehen, aber schon für Bebauung braucht man sehr aktuelle Daten. Es reicht ja schon, wenn jemand, in einer Senke wohnend, mal eben seine Antenne (illegalerweise) erhöht hat, um den Empfang zu verbessern, damit der Zielflugkörper, der eben diese Senke nutzt, dort voll reinbrettert.
Und gerade weil das Ding so tief fliegen muss, wird Vasya Pupkin auch durchaus aufhorchen, wenn das Ding über seine Datsche röhrt und den Vorfall in Kriegszeiten auch nicht auf sich beruhen lassen. Da gilt wie wie überall die Parole "Augen auf, Bürger, und Meldung machen!"

Übrigens hat auch Russland ein gerüttelt' Maß an elektronischen Abwehrmaßnahmen, um beispielsweise das Geländeradar bzw. die Laserabtastung und die GPS-Synchronisierung von Marschflugkörpern zu verwirren. In Sachen EloKa ist Russland praktisch auf dem selben Stand wie die NATO - aufgrund der forcierten Modernisierungen in den letzten Jahren in der praktischen Ausstattung womöglich sogar ein kleines Stückchen weiter.

Über die Möglichkeiten von Marsch- bzw. generell Zielflugkörpern in Anbetracht der veränderten Weltlage wird ja schon seit Jahren diskutiert. Dass diese geeignet sind, um in asymmetrischen Konflikten ihr Ziel praktisch ungestört zu erreichen, ist unbestritten. In symmetrischen Konflikten landet man allerdings am Ende immer dort, dass der massive Einsatz erforderlich ist. Zum Beispiel würde der zuvor mehrfach zitierte Trägerverband, wenn man ihn nicht nuklear bombardieren will, mit so vielen Raketen belegt, dass auf alle Fälle etwas durchkommt. Oder anders ausgedrückt: symmetrische Konflikte münden immer in Materialschlachten mit Overkill-Option/Potential, weshalb man ja nach zwei Weltkriegen und der Erfindung von WMDs auch so erpicht war, diese zu vermeiden und stattdessen lieber "überschaubare" Stellvertreterkriege zu führen.

Das ist allerdings heute nicht anders. Der Kalte Krieg ist lange vorbei, politische Systeme haben sich gewandelt - aber die globalen Interessensphären sind immer noch exakt dieselben. Was sich derzeit noch am stärksten verändert, ist die Positionierung Europas als eigene Sphäre und in Relation zu den anderen.
Szenarien, in denen in Mitteleuropa Russen ante portas stehen, sind daher an sich komplett unrealistisch. Der Wladi fährt viel zu gut damit, zwischen Weltmachtambitionen und wirtschaftlichem Entgegenkommen zu pendeln. Allein uns Gas zu verkaufen, welches wir gerne abnehmen, hat mehr Wirkung zu Gunsten Russlands und zu Lasten des transatlantischen Bündnisses, als tausend russische Panzer vor Berlin (oder auch nur vor Warschau).

Auch was die Kickbacks von Konflikten angeht, muss man sich die Details anschauen: Ein großer Konflikt nützt Ländern mit einer Industrie, die stark auf Kriegsgüter ausgelegt ist. Russland ist da zwar gut aufgestellt, aber in der Breite gerade genug, um Stück für Stück die eigenen Streitkräfte zu modernisieren und für harte Devisen eine internationale Nachfrage zu bedienen, aber nicht, um eine Materialschlacht mit der NATO zu gewinnen. Die Rohstoffindustrie ist ungleich stärker und deshalb ist es für Russland - natürlich grob vereinfacht - nützlicher, Mitteleuropa Rohstoffe (eingeschlossen Energieträger) zu verkaufen, als dort einzumarschieren. Sorgen müsste man sich machen, wenn Russland die Rohstoffe ausgehen, bevor sie es geschafft haben, sich wirtschaftlich breiter aufzustellen. Ersteres dürfte in den nächsten drei bis vier Generationen kein Thema sein - das Unvermögen der UDSSR, ihre Ressourcen im selben Maße wie westliche Länder zu erschließen, hat mehr als genug für die Russische Föderation hinterlassen, zumal dort eher gezügeltes Wachstum herrscht.

Was das angeht, sind paradoxerweise die USA viel früher mit Umkippen dran. Auch dort gibt es noch beträchtliche Reserven, aber das, was die USA in den letzten Jahrzehnten so stark gemacht hat, hat auch die Vorkommen dermaßen ausgelaugt, dass man dort zu den bekannten Methoden greifen muss, deren Nach- und Nebenwirkungen noch gar nicht abschätzbar sind.
Kurz, wenn man unrealistische Invasionsszenarien entwerfen möchte, sollte man auch den torkelnden Goliath jenseits des Atlantik bedenken. Die USA werden zwar nicht bei uns einmarschieren, aber sie würden uns eiskalt auch mit militärischen Mitteln den Zugang zu externen Ressourcen abschneiden, sobald sie diese für sich selbst brauchen. Wir können also ruhig darüber spekulieren, wie die Bundesmarine den Persischen Golf gegen US-Marodeure absichern könnte.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juli 2020)

Ohne jetzt auf die Hypothese des Krieges aufzuspringen, sondern nur ein technischer Kommentar:
Schon zu meiner Zeit hatten wir bei der BW analoges Kartenmaterial mit einer update-rate von ca. 1 Monat und einer Auflösung von unter 5 m, und dies weit über die Region Moskau gegen Osten hinaus...^^
Der schnöde BGM-109 Tomahawk Marschflugkörper konnte/kann mit seiner Sensorik Objekte, so klein wie ein Golfball in über 5km Entfernung voraus erkennen und automatisch ausweichen.
Und das ist mein Kenntnisstand aus den 1980gern.
Möchte gar nicht wirklich wissen, was eine upgedatete Version oder Mitberwerber heute so alles sehen...


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> F16 werden aus Spangdahlem abgezogen | SWR Aktuell Rheinland-Pfalz | SWR Aktuell | SWR
> 
> Mal gute Nachrichten, der Ami geht heim.



Das ist einzweischneidiges Schwert. Viele Menschen verlieren dadurch ihren Job, und die Wirtschaft in den Regionen wird sehr stark darunter leiden.


----------



## SaPass (30. Juli 2020)

So sehe ich das auch. Die haben auch einiges an Kaufkraft mitgebracht, und die Regionen um die Militärbasen haben sich daran angepasst. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das für viele kleiner Unternehmen nun schwer werden kann.

Aber letzten Endes sind die US-amerikanischen Truppen in Deutschland nicht hier um Deutschland zu schützen, sondern als Brückenkopf in den Mittleren Osten. Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich den Abzug nicht. Etliche Milliarden investieren und die eigene Position zu schwächen, nur um ein einigen Unternehmen in der Region um die Basen zu schaden? Klingt für mich ziemlich doof. Aber nun ja, ich habe auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2020)

> Aber letzten Endes sind die US-amerikanischen Truppen in Deutschland  nicht hier um Deutschland zu schützen, sondern als Brückenkopf in den  Mittleren Osten. Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich den Abzug nicht. Etliche  Milliarden investieren und die eigene Position zu schwächen, nur um ein  einigen Unternehmen in der Region um die Basen zu schaden? Klingt für  mich ziemlich doof. Aber nun ja, ich habe auch keine Ahnung.


Vorallem der Truppenübungsplatz in Grafenwöhr ist vor gar nicht langer Zeit kräftig modernisiert worden. Das ist eine typische Trump-Aktion. Die Verteidigungsausgaben von Deutschland sind ihm zu niedrig. Naja mal sehen, der US-Kongress könnte den Teilabzug noch über den Militärhaushalt blockieren oder zumindest deutlich erschweren. Ich hoffe sie machen das auch. Denn ansonsten wäre das ein harter Schlag für die Regionen hier im Land.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2020)

Nicht unbedingt, die US Militärbasen kosten Deutschland auch viel Geld, letztens erst noch nen Bericht dazu gelesen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, die US Militärbasen kosten Deutschland auch viel Geld, letztens erst noch nen Bericht dazu gelesen.



Ausgezeichnet. Wenn sich Trump jetzt wieder über zu geringe Verteidigungsausgaben seitens Deutschlands beschwert, können wir sagen, dass er anteilig selbst schuld ist, weil er einen Kostenfaktor abgezogen hat.  

Spaß beiseite, ich gehe davon aus, dass ein beträchtlicher Teil der Kosten objektbezogen ist und weiter anfallen wird, auch wenn keine US-Truppen mehr in besagten Objekten stationiert sind.

Aber ich bin nach wie vor *ernsthaft* dafür, ein paar Posten über den Etat des Verteidigungsministeriums laufen zu lassen, die man nicht sofort und manchmal auch auf den zweiten Blick nicht mit Verteidigung in Verbindung bringen würde. Das machen andere Länder schließlich auch.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, die US Militärbasen kosten Deutschland auch viel Geld, letztens erst noch nen Bericht dazu gelesen.


Wenn du einen Link dazu hast, dann bitte her damit. Sowas interessiert mich immer.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2020)

Kosten fuer US-Truppen: Fast eine Milliarde in zehn Jahren | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Also ich bin eigentlich dankbar das die Westmächte es damals so schnell nach Berlin geschafft haben.
Sonst wäre ganz Deutschland kommunistisch gewesen. Wer weiß was dann noch alles passiert wäre.
Die Amis, Briten, Franzosen haben uns ja sozusagen auch beschützt.
Auf der anderen Seite wurde hier A-Waffen stationiert und im Falle eines Atomskriegs zwischen den USA und Russland, würde sich wohl alles hier abspielen.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> A
> Auf der anderen Seite wurde hier A-Waffen stationiert und im Falle eines Atomskriegs zwischen den USA und Russland, würde sich wohl alles hier abspielen.



Kalter krieg,
Wäre hier dann alles platt gewesen ^^


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Die Gefahr besteht immer noch. Auch wenn uns die Bedrohung aktuell nicht mehr so schlimm vorkommt und es den Warschauer Pakt nicht mehr gibt.

Aber Atomwaffen sind leider noch stationiert.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2020)

Im Nachhinein wäre es besser gewesen im ersten Weltkrieg nicht zu kapitulieren und bis zum letzten zu kämpfen.
Das Ergebnis wäre natürlich die Besetzung Deutschlands gewesen, aber ganz Deutschland hätte gesehen, dass man halt wirklich verloren hat (kein Dolchstoß) und Deutschland wäre besetzt worden. Mit etwas Glück
wäre es dann wie ab 1945 abgelaufen nur ohne UdSSR.
*Das ganze ist natürlich nur eine gute Option wenn man weiß was ab 1939 passiert ist*


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Vorallem der Truppenübungsplatz in Grafenwöhr ist vor gar nicht langer Zeit kräftig modernisiert worden. Das ist eine typische Trump-Aktion. Die Verteidigungsausgaben von Deutschland sind ihm zu niedrig. Naja mal sehen, der US-Kongress könnte den Teilabzug noch über den Militärhaushalt blockieren oder zumindest deutlich erschweren. Ich hoffe sie machen das auch. Denn ansonsten wäre das ein harter Schlag für die Regionen hier im Land.



Wir müssen die Amis aus dem Land kriegen, weil Trump zeigt, dass auch die USA nicht in jedem Falle ein verlässlicher Partner sind. 

'Germany is delinquent': Trump defends US withdrawal of 12,000 troops &#8211; video | US news | The Guardian

Wie man sieht kann deutsche Politik da gar nichts ändern, denn mal sind es 2% oder 4% oder eben alles. Selbst als linker Pazifist habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn wir zum Ausgleich des US Abzuges unsere Verteidigungsausgaben erhöhen und von mir aus statt den US Flugzeugen ein deutsches Geschwader neu aufstellen und in Spangdahlem stationieren.  Man kann ja die T1 Eurofighter ähnlich wie die Engländer behalten und für air policing und als Red Air nutzen.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein wäre es besser gewesen im ersten Weltkrieg nicht zu kapitulieren und bis zum letzten zu kämpfen.
> Das Ergebnis wäre natürlich die Besetzung Deutschlands gewesen, aber ganz Deutschland hätte gesehen, dass man halt wirklich verloren hat (kein Dolchstoß) und Deutschland wäre besetzt worden. Mit etwas Glück wäre es dann wie ab 1945 abgelaufen nur ohne UdSSR.
> *Das ganze ist natürlich nur eine gute Option wenn man weiß was ab 1939 passiert ist*



Man kann die alternativen Verläufe aufgrund der Dynamik und der zahlreichen Faktoren kaum verlässlich abschätzen, und was die selben Spieler im selben Spiel machen, nur weil sie an einem bestimmten Match nicht teilnehmen, lässt sich kaum absehen.

Historisch gesehen war der Stand-Off der Großmächte im östlichen Mitteleuropa und der daraus resultierende Kalte Krieg womöglich sogar das kleinere Übel, weil sich zwei expansionistisch agierende Blöcke quasi gegenseitig blockiert haben. Aus unserem realen Geschichtsverlauf wissen wir ja, dass es den USA und der Welt nicht gut getan hat, als sie kurzzeitig ohne Widersacher waren - da wird ungehemmt agiert und letztlich doch nur nach einem neuen (alten) Gegner gesucht.

Mit einem rein alliert besetzten Deutschland, egal ob schon im Ersten oder Zweiten Weltkrieg, hätte sich womöglich der Eiserne Vorhang lediglich ein paar hundert Kilometer weiter im Osten befunden - ohne jeglichen Puffer in Richtung UDSSR auf der einen Seite und einem Hauptakteur der anderen Seite, der aus sicherer rückwärtiger Position viel risikofreudiger agiert, als wenn der Gegner gleichermaßen einen Fuß in der Tür hat.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2020)

Keine Sorge,
Trump ist nur eine temporäre Erscheinung. 

Der Spuk wird im November ein Ende haben.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Spuk wird im November ein Ende haben.



Jeder hatte Clinton schon als Sieger gesehen Anno 2016. Und dann.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder hatte Clinton schon als Sieger gesehen Anno 2016. Und dann.



Diesmal nicht. 

Jetzt wird ja auch der letzte Hinterwäldler in Montana kapieren,
das richtiges Krisenmanagement anders aussieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber ursprünglich ging es ja darum, ob der begrenzte (taktische) Einsatz von Kernwaffen möglich wäre, ohne dass es in einen vollen nuklearen Schlagabtausch mündet. Die klare Antwort: Kommt darauf an.
> Beispielsweise könnte das nukleare Ausradieren eines Trägerverbandes mit zig Schiffen und ein paar (zehn)tausend Mann Besatzung nicht hingenommen werden, ohne damit quasi zu kapitulieren. Es hieße ja nichts Anderes als zuzulassen, dass die stärksten konventionellen Mittel deklassiert werden.
> Anders sähe es aus, wenn besagter Verband selbst nuklear bewaffnet ist, sich dem feindlichen Festland nähert und bereits vorher politisch angekündigt wurde, dass man das Unterschreiten einer bestimmten Distanz als Absicht eines nuklearen Erstschlags werten und entsprechend reagieren würde. Dann wurde das Abschreckungsszenario spezifiziert, eine weitere Annäherung des Verbandes entspräche der Annäherung einer nuklear bestückten Interkontinentalrakete, bei der bekanntlich auch nicht abgewartet wird, was und wie viel sie letztlich kaputt macht.
> Und dann gibt es ja noch kleinere Anwendungen. Der Einsatz nuklearer Granaten gegen stark befestigte Stellungen beispielsweise würde womöglich eher zu einer militärischen als zu einer politischen Eskalation führen: Sprich, wenn es einer macht, machen die Anderen es auch. Der Verlust einer Stellung, auch durch Kernwaffen, wird nicht zwingend mit einem strategischen Gegenschlag beantwortet, wobei auch das natürlich davon abhängt, wie es um das Nervenkostüm aller Beteiligten bestellt ist. Ich würd's nicht darauf ankommen lassen.



Die Frage ist immer: Welche Möglichkeiten haben beide Seiten insgesamt? Wenn Nordkorea beispielweise einen US-Trägerverband nuklear versenkt, hätte das z.B. nicht zwingend eine nukleare Antwort zur Folge, sobald die mal einen neuen Präsidenten haben. Um die Verteidigungssysteme mit wenigstens einem Sprengkopf zu durchlaufen und trotz der mangelhaften Elektronik einen Treffer zu landen, müsste Kim nämlich rund die Hälfte seines Arsenals abschießen. Auf so einen Kurz-vor-Schluss-Schlag kann man es sich auch erlauben, konventionell zu reagieren. Aber in genau so einem Szenario sind Nuklearwaffen eben für keine Seite wirklich hilfreich, weswegen das auch bei praktisch keiner Überlegung eine Rolle spielt.

Zwischen gleichstarken Mächten dagegen kann es sich niemand leisten, bei einer Eskalation nicht mitzugehen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Dazwischen liegt allerdings auf breiter Linie sehr viel besiedeltes Land. Es gibt da praktisch keinen Korridor, in dem ein Marschflugkörper auch nur visuell unbemerkt bleiben kann. Vom Meer aus durch die Pampa kann so etwas _vielleicht_ klappen.



Soviel Pampa gibt es nicht einmal in Russland. Als Mitteleuropäer hat man irgendwie immer das Bild naturbelassener Wildnis vor Augen, aber praktisch gibt es auf der Welt kaum noch einen Ort, der nicht irgend eine Ansiedlung in der Nähe hat. Manchmal ist es halt nur ein Weiler alle 50 km, aber auch da kann man nicht um alle herumfliegen und es reicht, um einzelne Spähtrupps lokal versorgt zu bekommen und somit dauerhaft auf Posten zu lassen.



> ELOKA - also ganz mein Metier - bringt hier nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel. Welche Maßnahmen sollte man denn wofür auf dem Weg von Mitteleuropa nach Moskau zum Einsatz bringen? Gut, man kann vielleicht noch Satelliten mit Lasern blenden und den Abschusspunkt sowohl chemisch als auch elektronisch einnebeln (zuzüglich ein paar weiterer Orte zwecks Täuschung), aber das war's dann auch schon. Minuten später wäre das trotzdem ein ganz einsamer Marschflugkörper auf aussichtsloser Mission über Feindesland.



Wie soll ELOKA in dem Freifallbomben-Szenario überhaupt irgendwas bringen? Es geht darum, das der Anflug einer handvoll verbliebener Jets zum Letztschlag gegen einen übermächtigen Gegner von diesem nicht bemerkt wird. Aber ELOKA ist wohl kaum zu übersehen, eine wandernde Ansammlung von Störungen (oder gar ein paar Einschläge von Anti-Radar-Raketen?), die sich stetig auf ein großes Zentrum im Hinterland zubewegen, bringen die Alarmrotten genauso in die Luft, wie ein sauber erfasster Jagdbomber.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Denke doch mal nicht immer so radikal,
> die Amis und die Russen werden sicherlich nicht anfangen,
> viel zu dolle sind die Länder miteinander verflochten.
> 
> ...



Locker auch nicht. Aber was hat das mit Kriegsführung zu tun? Das wäre ein militärisch wertloser Terroranschlag, keine militärischer Einsatz mit Kampfjets, wie er von dir vorgeschlagen wurde und wie er z.B. auch der nuklearen Teilhabe Deutschlands zu Grunde liegt.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Exakt. Das Regime in Pjöngjang braucht an sich gar kein Langstrecken-Trägersystem für seine Bombe, aber das Basteln an einem solchen ist das Sahnehäubchen und erweitert den Kreis potentieller Geiseln über Südkorea hinaus.
> 
> Und wenn es um die weit entfernte Möglichkeit einer Besetzung Nordkoreas - beispielsweise durch die USA - geht, dann ist die Bombe ein wirksamer Schutz, denn Nordkorea hätte keine Skrupel, Kernwaffen taktisch einzusetzen - ein gleichartiger Gegenschlag wäre praktisch ausgeschlossen, weil dieser die Nachbarn stärker in Mitleidenschaft zöge als NK selbst.
> Und diese Nachbarn sind das von den USA protegierte Südkorea sowie China und ein wenig Russland, wobei die letzten beiden auf Atompilze im Vorgarten bzw. Hinterhof leicht ungehalten reagieren dürften.



Siehe oben: Nordkoreas Atomarsenale sind zu mager für taktische Einsätze. Die dienen strategischer Abschreckung da ist eine entsprechende Reichweite sehr wichtig. Solange sie nur Südkorea erreichen konnten, liefen sie gefahr, dass jemand wie Trump sagt "schieß drauf" und/oder das bei einer erklärten Kurzstrecken-Abschreckungsstrategie ein Präventivangriff in Erwägung gezogen wird. Mit der Möglichkeit, direkt Japan oder gar US-Amerikaner anzugreifen, hat man sich weitestgehenden Schutz gesichert. Es ist jetzt riskant für jeden, einen heißen Konflikt mit Nordkorea vom Zaun zu brechen. Und dieses Risiko wird niemand eingehen. Also kann Pjöngjang mit dem Säbel rasseln, so viel sie wollen - solange sie selbst nicht schießen, ist eine offensive Gegenantwort nahezu ausgeschlossen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber du sprichst das nächste Problem an, welches ich auch schon angedeutet habe: Für so eine Strecke im extremen Tiefflug braucht man sehr präzise Daten des Geländes, dessen Bebauung und der Position von Hoch- und Abwehrposten, die man eher nicht hat. Das mit der Topografie mag ja noch gehen, aber schon für Bebauung braucht man sehr aktuelle Daten. Es reicht ja schon, wenn jemand, in einer Senke wohnend, mal eben seine Antenne (illegalerweise) erhöht hat, um den Empfang zu verbessern, damit der Zielflugkörper, der eben diese Senke nutzt, dort voll reinbrettert.



Für Nationen mit Satelliten sollte es heute kein großes Problem mehr sein, solche Daten zu gewinnen und in spätestens 10 Jahren sollten autonome Systeme soweit sein, dass sie zumindest für Radar erkennbare Strukturen (Leitungen, Antennen - alles mit Metall) ausreichend zuverlässig ausmanövrieren können. Tief pennetrierende Angriffe mit Marschflugkörpern (egal welcher Bestückung) gegen stationäre Ziele sind ein sehr realistisches Szenario; in Anbetracht der ersten Angriffswellen in den leicht asymmetrischen Konflikten der letzten Jahrzehnte sogar das imho wahrscheinlichste Überhaupt. Nicht zuletzt auch deswegen, weil bereits ein einzelner erfolgreicher Schlag dieser Art den Gegner zwingt, seine Verteidigung extrem in die Fläche hinein auszubauen, was enorme Ressourcen bindet beziehungsweise in der frühen, noch nicht formell erklärten Phase eines Krieges sogar dessen Ausbrechen verhindern kann.

(Aber das hat eben alles nichts mit den von Adi1 angesprochenen Freifallbomben zu tun.)



> Über die Möglichkeiten von Marsch- bzw. generell Zielflugkörpern in Anbetracht der veränderten Weltlage wird ja schon seit Jahren diskutiert. Dass diese geeignet sind, um in asymmetrischen Konflikten ihr Ziel praktisch ungestört zu erreichen, ist unbestritten. In symmetrischen Konflikten landet man allerdings am Ende immer dort, dass der massive Einsatz erforderlich ist. Zum Beispiel würde der zuvor mehrfach zitierte Trägerverband, wenn man ihn nicht nuklear bombardieren will, mit so vielen Raketen belegt, dass auf alle Fälle etwas durchkommt. Oder anders ausgedrückt: symmetrische Konflikte münden immer in Materialschlachten mit Overkill-Option/Potential, weshalb man ja nach zwei Weltkriegen und der Erfindung von WMDs auch so erpicht war, diese zu vermeiden und stattdessen lieber "überschaubare" Stellvertreterkriege zu führen.



Die Weltkriege haben auch gezeigt, wie effektiv Störungen von Versorgungswegen und Infrastruktur sind. Einen Flugzeugträgerverband kann man intensiv schützen, aber um sämtliche Waffenlager und Kasernen mit vergleichbarem Schutz auszustatten wäre extrem teuer und noch alle Eisenbahnlinien und Autobahnkreuze dazu zu nehmen unmöglich. Ich persönlich würde einen Angriff auf Träger dieser Art daher nur bei asymmetrischen Situationen erwarten (z.B. USA-Iran: Direkte Schlagabtäusche von heimischen Boden sind für beide Seiten praktisch ausgeschlossen, also man hat eigentlich einen Krieg Iran vs. US-Träger und -Stützpunkte in der Golfregion). Ansonsten ist es in einem länger andauernden Konflikt effektiver, den Gegner zu Hause lahmzulegen. Ein Gegner, der 100te Marschflugkörper für ein einziges Ziel aufwenden könnte, schafft es vermutlich auch, für 1-2 Wochen Luftabwehrkräfte gegen 1-2 Dutzend trägergestützte Flugzeuge aufbringen. Wenn er in dieser Zeit auch die Versorgung des Trägers mit Nachschub verhindern kann, ist dieser nach Ablauf dieser Spanne sowieso wertlos und kann bestenfalls noch seinen Selbstschutz gewährleisten



> Das ist allerdings heute nicht anders. Der Kalte Krieg ist lange vorbei, politische Systeme haben sich gewandelt - aber die globalen Interessensphären sind immer noch exakt dieselben. Was sich derzeit noch am stärksten verändert, ist die Positionierung Europas als eigene Sphäre und in Relation zu den anderen.
> Szenarien, in denen in Mitteleuropa Russen ante portas stehen, sind daher an sich komplett unrealistisch. Der Wladi fährt viel zu gut damit, zwischen Weltmachtambitionen und wirtschaftlichem Entgegenkommen zu pendeln. Allein uns Gas zu verkaufen, welches wir gerne abnehmen, hat mehr Wirkung zu Gunsten Russlands und zu Lasten des transatlantischen Bündnisses, als tausend russische Panzer vor Berlin (oder auch nur vor Warschau).



Das gilt für praktisch alle internationalen Beziehungen zwischen bedeutenden Staaten. Natürlich kann einem immer ein Trump begegnen, aber man sieht an den bislang noch eher symbolischen Sanktionen bereits, welchen Schaden ein Konflikt lange vor einer militärischen Eskalation auslöst. Solange ein Gegner nicht derart schwach ist, dass eine vollständige Eroberung binnen weniger Monate realistisch erscheint, kennt auch ein konventioneller Krieg im globalisierten 21. Jhd. nur Verlierer, aber keine Sieger. NUr kleine, arme oder gar isolierte Länder, die sowieso nicht vom Welthandel profitieren, sind potentielle Kriegskandidaten. Genau deswegen ist die Entwicklung der Iranpolitik ja so katastrophal.




Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist einzweischneidiges Schwert. Viele Menschen verlieren dadurch ihren Job, und die Wirtschaft in den Regionen wird sehr stark darunter leiden.



"Viele"? Im Link ist von 800 die Rede, auch für die anderen Standorte ist bestenfalls von sehr niedrigen vierstelligen Zahlen die Rede. Das mag für dünnebesiedelte Regionen schmerzhaft sein, aber wenn man es in Arbeitslose umrechnet, die dann vom Sozialsystem getragen werden müssen, dann ist der Niedergang von Karstadt bedrohlicher als alles, was Trump hier abzieht. Merkel hat 10000de Arbeitsplätze in der deutschen Solarindustrie vernichtet und ebenso viele bei den WKA-Bauern gefährdet (Ausgang: Ungewiss), dagegen sind die deutschen Beschäftigten der US-Stützpunkte Kleinkram.




SaPass schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Die haben auch einiges an Kaufkraft mitgebracht, und die Regionen um die Militärbasen haben sich daran angepasst. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das für viele kleiner Unternehmen nun schwer werden kann.
> 
> Aber letzten Endes sind die US-amerikanischen Truppen in Deutschland nicht hier um Deutschland zu schützen, sondern als Brückenkopf in den Mittleren Osten. Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich den Abzug nicht. Etliche Milliarden investieren und die eigene Position zu schwächen, nur um ein einigen Unternehmen in der Region um die Basen zu schaden? Klingt für mich ziemlich doof. Aber nun ja, ich habe auch keine Ahnung.





Painkiller schrieb:


> Vorallem der Truppenübungsplatz in Grafenwöhr ist vor gar nicht langer Zeit kräftig modernisiert worden. Das ist eine typische Trump-Aktion. Die Verteidigungsausgaben von Deutschland sind ihm zu niedrig. Naja mal sehen, der US-Kongress könnte den Teilabzug noch über den Militärhaushalt blockieren oder zumindest deutlich erschweren. Ich hoffe sie machen das auch. Denn ansonsten wäre das ein harter Schlag für die Regionen hier im Land.



Die Relaisfunktionen für Vorderasien wird Trump nicht anrühren. Das würde er in seinen Anfällen zwar vielleicht gerne, aber das Militär wird es ihn nicht machen lassen. Abgezogen werden die Truppen, die schlicht auf Bereitschaft für die europäische Verteilung hier rumsitzen. Die kann man auch überall anders in Europa parken bzw. die luftgestützen eben auch binnen 1-2 Tagen über den Teich transferieren. Die angesprochenen F-16 z.B. sind in Deutschland sowieso komplett nutzlos, weil sie hier nur Übungen oder Angriffe gegen EU-Staaten (und gegen England, Norwegen oder die Schweiz) fliegen könnten - woran aber nicht wirklich Bedarf besteht. Das solche Truppen 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber ich bin nach wie vor *ernsthaft* dafür, ein paar Posten über den Etat des Verteidigungsministeriums laufen zu lassen, die man nicht sofort und manchmal auch auf den zweiten Blick nicht mit Verteidigung in Verbindung bringen würde. Das machen andere Länder schließlich auch.



sign




RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich bin eigentlich dankbar das die Westmächte es damals so schnell nach Berlin geschafft haben.
> Sonst wäre ganz Deutschland kommunistisch gewesen. Wer weiß was dann noch alles passiert wäre.



Gar nichts? Der Konflikt zwischen den Blöcken hat doch nichts mit der geographischen Lage der Grenze zu tun gehabt. Man den eisernen Vorhang auch ebensogut am Rhein entlanglaufen lassen können. Oder an der Oder. Das hätte für sich genommen keinen Unterschied bedeutet. (Die für diese Ausgangslage nötigen unterschiedlichen militärischen Fähigkeiten Stand 45 ggf. eher)

Übrigens sind die Westmächte nicht bis Berlin gekommen. Die Einrichtung der Sektoren geschah am Schreibtisch und es dauerte nach Kriegsende noch ein paar Wochen, bis dieser von der Sowjetunion eroberte Teil Deutschland unter britische/französische/amerikanische Kontrolle gelangte.
(Was ich gerade nicht genau weiß: Ob die Grenzen der Zonen schon in Jalta festgelegt worden waren oder nur die grundsätzliche Teilung. In ersterem Fall hätte die Kriegserfolge nach Januar 45 überhaupt keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Lage zu Beginn des kalten Krieges gehabt.)


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gar nichts? Der Konflikt zwischen den Blöcken hat doch nichts mit der geographischen Lage der Grenze zu tun gehabt. Man den eisernen Vorhang auch ebensogut am Rhein entlanglaufen lassen können. Oder an der Oder. Das hätte für sich genommen keinen Unterschied bedeutet. (Die für diese Ausgangslage nötigen unterschiedlichen militärischen Fähigkeiten Stand 45 ggf. eher)


Das hätte in sofern den Unterschied bedeutet das die DDR größer gewesen wäre.
Und der Einflussbereich der Russen wäre größer gewesen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Locker auch nicht. Aber was hat das mit Kriegsführung zu tun? Das wäre ein militärisch wertloser Terroranschlag, keine militärischer Einsatz mit Kampfjets, wie er von dir vorgeschlagen wurde und wie er z.B. auch der nuklearen Teilhabe Deutschlands zu Grunde liegt.
> )



Die Grenze zwischen Krieg und Terror ist in der heutigen Zeit fließend.
Das nennt man halt asymetrische Kriegsführung.

Wenn keine konventionellen Streitkräfte bereitstehen,
dann ist doch solch eine atomare Freifallbombe
ein gutes Mittel zum Angriff/zur Verteidigung.

So werden sich sicherlich auch in näherer Zukunft kleinere Staaten Atomprogramme entwickeln,
um sich der Hegemonie der Supermächte zu entledigen.


----------



## Mahoy (1. August 2020)

Es wäre auf jeden Fall interessant, wie sich das Ganze ohne innerdeutsche Grenze abgespielt hätte, also wenn der Eiserne Vorhang in etwa identisch mit der gesamtdeutschen Ost- oder Westgrenze gewesen wäre. Ein geteiltes Deutschland plus geteilter Hauptstadt war schon eine ziemlich einmalige Situation.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es wäre auf jeden Fall interessant, wie sich das Ganze ohne innerdeutsche Grenze abgespielt hätte, also wenn der Eiserne Vorhang in etwa identisch mit der gesamtdeutschen Ost- oder Westgrenze gewesen wäre. Ein geteiltes Deutschland plus geteilter Hauptstadt war schon eine ziemlich einmalige Situation.



Das hätte an der Situation auch nix geändert.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Ich glaube dann hätte es ein paar Mauertote mehr gegeben.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann hätte es ein paar Mauertote mehr gegeben.



Ja, sicher. 

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten 89 in Dresden,
damals war es am Hauptbahnhof richtig kritisch.

Tausende Demonstranten,
und Hundertschaften an Polizei,
ausgerüstet mit voller Kampfmontur.

Wenn die vorgerückt sind,
dann haben sie im Marschschritt mit ihren Gummiknüppeln
auf ihre Schutzschilde geschlagen.

Das war unheimlich, jeder hatte Angst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann hätte es ein paar Mauertote mehr gegeben.



Worauf gründest du diese Vermutung?
Wenn ganz Deutschland sozialistisch geworden wäre, hätte bspw. auch die Rohstoffsituation und die Verfügbarkeit von Industrieanlagen völlig anders ausgesehen. Sofern die Sowjetunion im Zuge der Reparationszahlungen nicht proportional im gleichen Maße mehr Rohstoffe und eben Industrieanlagen abtransportiert hätte, wäre bspw. die Versorgungslage, insbesondere mit Konsumgütern, sicher noch einmal völlig neu ausgewürfelt worden. Vermutlich zum deutlich besseren hin. Die "Republikflucht" in ein völlig anderes, nichtdeutsches Ausland hätten sich darüber hinaus sicherlich viele Leute auch nochmal eher überlegt.


----------



## Mahoy (1. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hätte an der Situation auch nix geändert.



Das hätte sogar sehr viel geändert. HenneHuhn hat schon etliche Aspekte genannt und wenn man ein wenig überlegt, fallen einem sicherlich auch noch weitere ein. Allein dass die Speerspitze eines etwaigen Schlagabtauschs Menschen mit gemeinsamer Geschichte gewesen wäre, könnte beispielsweise dazu beigetragen haben, einen solchen zu verhindern. Allem Getöne auf beiden Seiten zum Trotz waren die BRD und die DDR geradezu herzlich zueinander - wenn man es beispielsweise einmal mit Nord- und Südkorea vergleicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Worauf gründest du diese Vermutung?
> Wenn ganz Deutschland sozialistisch geworden wäre, hätte bspw. auch die Rohstoffsituation und die Verfügbarkeit von Industrieanlagen völlig anders ausgesehen. Sofern die Sowjetunion im Zuge der Reparationszahlungen nicht proportional im gleichen Maße mehr Rohstoffe und eben Industrieanlagen abtransportiert hätte, wäre bspw. die Versorgungslage, insbesondere mit Konsumgütern, sicher noch einmal völlig neu ausgewürfelt worden. Vermutlich zum deutlich besseren hin. Die "Republikflucht" in ein völlig anderes, nichtdeutsches Ausland hätten sich darüber hinaus sicherlich viele Leute auch nochmal eher überlegt.


Auch nur eine Mutmaßung.

Ich glaube dann hätte es in Deutschland nicht viel besser wie in der damaligen Sowjetunion ausgesehen. 
Viel Geld in Rüstung und ein paar Prestigeobjekte gesteckt und wenig fürs Volk.
Alles runtergewirtschaftet und die Umwelt verschmutzt.
Wie der allgemeine Lebensstandard da gewesen ist hat man ja gesehen.


----------



## Mahoy (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viel Geld in Rüstung und ein paar Prestigeobjekte gesteckt und wenig fürs Volk.
> Alles runtergewirtschaftet und die Umwelt verschmutzt.



Beschreibst du gerade die UDSSR vor 30 Jahren oder die USA bis einschließlich heute?


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Beschreibst du gerade die UDSSR vor 30 Jahren oder die USA bis einschließlich heute?


Also in den USA ist auch nicht alles das gelbe vom Ei, aber so schlimm wie in der UDSSR  hat es da nie ausgesehen.
Und der allgemeinen Wohlstand ist höher.
Ok durch Corona sind die USA jetzt schwer angeschlagen.

Und auch im heutigen Russland ist der allgemeine Wohlstand niedriger als in vielen Ländern des Westens.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hätte sogar sehr viel geändert. HenneHuhn hat schon etliche Aspekte genannt und wenn man ein wenig überlegt, fallen einem sicherlich auch noch weitere ein. Allein dass die Speerspitze eines etwaigen Schlagabtauschs Menschen mit gemeinsamer Geschichte gewesen wäre, könnte beispielsweise dazu beigetragen haben, einen solchen zu verhindern. Allem Getöne auf beiden Seiten zum Trotz waren die BRD und die DDR geradezu herzlich zueinander - wenn man es beispielsweise einmal mit Nord- und Südkorea vergleicht.



Natürlich ging  das bei den Deutschen Staaten einfacher, wir hatten ja auch Udo Lindenberg.
Stell dir vor wie das in Korea wäre. "Sonderzug nach Pjöngjang"?


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch nur eine Mutmaßung.[...]



Ja, aber eine mit Begründung. Die fehlt bei dir.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann hätte es in Deutschland nicht viel besser wie in der damaligen Sowjetunion ausgesehen.
> Viel Geld in Rüstung und ein paar Prestigeobjekte gesteckt und wenig fürs Volk.
> Alles runtergewirtschaftet und die Umwelt verschmutzt.
> Wie der allgemeine Lebensstandard da gewesen ist hat man ja gesehen.



Naja, er war zumindest höher, als in den ~ 10 Jahren danach.  Aber du weichst aus. Warum hätte es deiner Meinung nach so viel mehr "Mauertote" gegeben? Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach anders gewesen, wenn es nicht BRD und DDR gegeben hätte, sondern nur DDR?


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach anders gewesen, wenn es nicht BRD und DDR gegeben hätte, sondern nur DDR?


Guck dir mal die Geschichte der DDR an. Dann weißt du es.
Marode Wirtschaft. Stasi. Kaum Freiheiten. Grenztote.

Was meinst du warum soviel Geld in den Osten gepumpt werden musste?
Weil alles heruntergekommen war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Geschichte der DDR an. Dann weißt du es.



Hältst du das für ein Argument?


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hältst du das für ein Argument?


Ich habe es noch editiert.

Aber wie gesagt bin ich darüber froh das die Geschichte so verlaufen ist wie sie ist.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum soviel Geld in den Osten gepumpt werden musste?
> Weil alles heruntergekommen war.


Man kann sie zu einem nicht geringen Teil auch als nachträgliche Beteiligung an den Reparationskosten bezeichnen. Etwas, wovon die Bundesrepublik weitestgehend verschont geblieben ist. Mir wäre z.B. neu, dass in der Bundesrepublik bei einem nicht geringen Teil der Strecken das zweite Gleis demontiert wurde oder die gesamte Streckenelektrifizierung sowie die E-Loks als Reparation mitgenommen wurden.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Auf jeden Fall war da nicht alles rosig und schön. 
Und in so einem Staat möchte ich nicht leben wollen.
Wenn das manche hier gerne tun würden, aus mir unverständlichen Gründen, bitte schön: Russland, China, Nordkorea z.B.
Da findet man ja ähnliches...
...aber ich glaube die nehmen jetzt wegen Corona niemanden auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2020)

@Poulton: Die DDR hatte wegen der Reparationen einen viel schlechteren Start als die BRD, konnte aber kurioserweise bis in die 60er relativ gut mithalten. Der folgende ""Niedergang"" lag nicht zuletzt an Misswirtschaft, aber auch an der Isolierung des Ostblocks allgemein. Es ging weiterhin aufwärts, aber im Schnitt viel langsamer, als im größeren Westen, wie das bei groß gegen klein fast immer so ist. Zumal man mehr der Errungenschaft in der Welt verteilt hat (man vergleiche z.B. den Lebensstandard Kubas, das vom Ostblock auch unterstützt wurde, mit dem z.B. Nicaraguas, das vom Westen nur ausgebeutet wurde) und der besagte "Durchschnitt" ein Raumfahrt- und Militärprogramm auf Westdurchschnitt umfasste, wofür an anderer Stelle auf der Stelle getreten wurde. Für die DDR, die ja auch noch als Land mit höchstem Lebensstandard im Osten begonnen hatte und deswegen null Priorität genoss, war das im Vergleich zur BRD, die vom Westen zum Propanga-Aushängeschild hochgepäppelt wurde, natürlich ein dramatischer Kontrast zum "anderen Deutschland".



RyzA schrieb:


> Das hätte in sofern den Unterschied bedeutet das die DDR größer gewesen wäre.
> Und der Einflussbereich der Russen wäre größer gewesen.



Ja. 0,1% größer. Das hätte den kalten Krieg sicherlich massiv verändert 
Guck mal auf die Karte, wie groß der Ostblock war (und der Westblock auch). Wo genau die Grenze durch Deutschland verlief, war ein absoluter Fliegenschiss. Die Situation entlang der real existierenden Grenze hat nicht deswegen so viel Aufmerksamkeit erhalten, weil sie an einer ganz besonderen Stelle lag, sondern weil beide Seiten "DIE GRENZE" hochstilisiert haben bis zum geht nicht mehr. Das hätte sie aber genauso, wenn die Grenze quer durch die Lüneburger Heide oder wenn sie quer durch die Masuren verlaufen wäre. Lokalstrategisch hatte die Kontrolle über den Nord-Ostseekanal eine minimale Bedeutung bzw. wären umgekehrt Hamburg und Bremen für den Welthandel interessant gewesen (nicht aber für die Sowjetmarine, Deutschland hat in zwei Weltkriegen bewiesen, wie grandios nutzlos Nordseehäfen sind, wenn man nicht Großbritannien heißt), aber am kalten Krieg als solches hätte sich erst was geändert, wenn Bayern dem Ostblock zugeschlagen worden wäre. Dann hätten Deutschland nämlich schon 1950 loswerden wollen die Österreicher nämlich nur noch die Grenze zu Italien gehabt - oder die Annäherung an die Staaten, sie auf den anderen 3/4 übergeben. Aber auch das hätte den weiteren Verlauf des Großkonfliktes nicht großartig beeinflusst, denn Österreich war ja sowieso zwangsweise neutral. Umgekehrt wäre das vermutlich der größte Unterschied bei einem weiteren Vormarsch der Westallierten gewesen: Wären die bis über die Oder gekommen, hätte es vielleicht Polen nie gegeben und Österreich keinen Sonderstatus erhalten. Aber auch das hätte die Lage für Moskau, Washington, Paris und London nicht massiv verändert.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Grenze zwischen Krieg und Terror ist in der heutigen Zeit fließend.
> Das nennt man halt asymetrische Kriegsführung.



Wenn es keine militärischen Ziele erreicht, ist es eine Kriegsführung. Der Begriff Terror wird heute zwar von vielen sehr lose verwendet, aber nicht von mir, und eine Nuklearwaffe in eine fremde Stadt zu schmuggeln ist Terror pur. "Asymmetrische Kriegsführung" beschreibt dagegen i.d.R. Guerillataktiken (die sich heute oft auch, genau wie klassischer Terror, gegen weiche Ziele richten) als Werkzeug gegen einen technisch überlegenen Gegner im eigenen Land. Wenn Kim beim Rückzug eine tickende Bombe in einer von den USA eroberten Stadt zurücklässt, dass wäre asymmetrische Kriegsführung. Aber man kann damit keinen Angriffskrieg in New York führen.



> So werden sich sicherlich auch in näherer Zukunft kleinere Staaten Atomprogramme entwickeln,
> um sich der Hegemonie der Supermächte zu entledigen.



Das sicherlich. Aber immer in Kombination mit Mittel- und Langstreckenraketen und/oder Marschflugkörpern, idealerweise marin stationierten. Siehe Nordkorea, Iran, Israel, Pakistan,...
Aber bei keinem einzigen davon sind Kampfjets mit Atombomben ein relevantes Waffensystem.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Es wäre auf jeden Fall interessant, wie sich das Ganze ohne innerdeutsche Grenze abgespielt hätte, also wenn der Eiserne Vorhang in etwa identisch mit der gesamtdeutschen Ost- oder Westgrenze gewesen wäre. Ein geteiltes Deutschland plus geteilter Hauptstadt war schon eine ziemlich einmalige Situation.





RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann hätte es ein paar Mauertote mehr gegeben.



Es hätte vermutlich deutlich weniger und vielleicht nicht einmal eine Mauer gegeben. Wäre die Blockgrenze im deutschsprachigen Raum auf eine Staatengrenze gefallen, dann hätte sie vermutlich genauso unspektakulär ausgesehen, wie überall anders auch zwischen Lübeck und Lubljana. Die Besonderheit der deutsch-deutschen Grenzschließung war maßgeblich auf Bemühungen der DDR zurückzuführen, einen Brain-Drain zu unterbinden, weil natürlich in den späten 40ern/frühen 50ern sämtliche Fachkräfte mit den Füßen gegen eine sozialistisch nivellierte Gesellschaft abgestimmt haben. Das ging aber nur deswegen so einfach, weil die deutsch-deutsche Grenze vorher komplett offen war, im geteilten Berlin ja sogar für Dinge des alltäglichen Lebens offen sein musste. Für Kids von heute vielleicht schwer vorstellbar, aber vor Schengen/bis in die 90er Jahre hinein war es vollkommen normal, dass man eine innereuropäische Grenze NICHT einfach überschreiten konnte und hätte das auch für die Blockgrenze im deutschsprachigen Raum gegolten, wäre die Lage ggf. nie derart eskaliert. Afaik gab es die meisten Toten bei illegalen Grenzübertritten auch im Bereich Berlin, obwohl die normale Grenze um Größenordnungen länger, aber mitten im Land eben auch viel leichter mit normalen Maßnahmen zu sichern war.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal nette Videos über Schiffe und Marine (n):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7x7lXeBV-SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDkT5KyN2Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier über die historischen Entwicklung der Armeegrößen verschiedener Länder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydqRtIkdGus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ob die Angaben alle so stimmen kann ich nicht überprüfen.

Ich meine noch in Erinnerung zu haben, dass sich, als es noch die Sowjetunion gab, in den 80´er Jahren, maximal  8 Millionen russische und 4 Millionen US-Soldaten gegenüber standen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine noch in Erinnerung zu haben, dass sich, als es noch die Sowjetunion gab, in den 80´er Jahren, maximal 8 Millionen russische und 4 Millionen US-Soldaten gegenüber standen.


Man kann das natürlich *nicht* interpolieren, aber wenn man sich ansieht, dass die Rote Armee z.B. bei Stalingrad 5 bis 10 mal mehr Tote beklagen musste als die Wehrmacht hätte es für die verdammt schlecht ausgesehen.


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann das natürlich *nicht* interpolieren, aber wenn man sich ansieht, dass die Rote Armee z.B. bei Stalingrad 5 bis 10 mal mehr Tote beklagen musste als die Wehrmacht hätte es für die verdammt schlecht ausgesehen.



Stand Heute geht man von einer massiven konventionellen Überlegenheit der Roten Armee in dieser Zeit aus.
Bis die US Truppen in großer Zahl eingetroffen wären, wären Deutschland und Frankreich, ohne massiven Einsatz von taktischen Nuklearwaffen, längst gefallen und damit auch Kontinentaleuropa.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Stand Heute geht man von einer massiven konventionellen Überlegenheit der Roten Armee in dieser Zeit aus.


Zahlenmäßig
Aber das war die Rote Armee immer, die Effizienz russischer Streitkräfte war in der Geschichte idR verheerend schlecht.


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zahlenmäßig
> Aber das war die Rote Armee immer, die Effizienz russischer Streitkräfte war in der Geschichte idR verheerend schlecht.



Naja, zumindest ist auch die Nato davon ausgegangen.
Ich denke nicht, dass man so etwas geschichtlich vergleichen kann.
Die Bundeswehr ist verglichen mit der Wehrmacht ein Hühnerhaufen.
Die Armeen des antiken Israel genauso verglichen mit der heutigen Schlagkraft der IDF.
Oder vergleiche die Schlagkraft Spartas mit der des heutigen Griechenlands.
Kann man endlos weiterführen, ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann eine Nation hat das "im Blut".


----------



## hoffgang (18. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal nette Videos über Schiffe und Marine (n):



Das Video über die Schiffe ist schonmal Bullshit, hier hat der Macher zuviel WoWS gespielt. 1899 hat niemand überhöhte Drillingstürme verbaut (Henri IV). Hier wurde das Modell aus dem Spiel genommen, das tatsächlich 1899 fertiggestellte Schlachtschiff sah deutlich anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kann man endlos weiterführen, ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann eine Nation hat das "im Blut".


Niemand redet von Blut, aber es gibt eine Führungsphilosophie.
In Russland ist der Soldat als Mensch zum Beispiel nichts wert und das kann man ganz konkret nachweisen,
wenn man zeigt wie z.B. die Panzer gebaut sind.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Stand Heute geht man von einer massiven konventionellen Überlegenheit der Roten Armee in dieser Zeit aus.



Dem ist nach einschlägiger Literatur und der kurzfristigen Aufarbeitung der Archive in den 1990er Jahren, als man Zutritt zu russischen/"UdSSR" Archiven hatte, eben nicht so!
Es gab eine zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit auf em Papier, die nominale Kampf-und Schlagkraft war aber um ein vielfaches geringer, durch mangelnde Ausbildung, Logistik und Technik!
Selbst nach eigenen russischen Angaben, waren sie sich der absoluten Mangelhaftigkeit ihres Unteroffizierskorps sehr bewußt.
Es gab z.B.  in der Roten Armee der UdSSR kein wirkliches Unteroffizierskorps, da alle Untzeroffiziere nach 3 Jahren automatisch entlassen wurden und man von vorne anfängt und die "3 Jährigen" sind nichts anderes als Wehrpflichtige die entweder besonders geeignet militärisch oder politisch waren.


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dem ist nach einschlägiger Literatur und der kurzfristigen Aufarbeitung der Archive in den 1990er Jahren, als man Zutritt zu russischen/"UdSSR" Archiven hatte, eben nicht so!
> Es gab eine zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit auf em Papier, die nominale Kampf-und Schlagkraft war aber um ein vielfaches geringer, durch mangelnde Ausbildung, Logistik und Technik!
> Selbst nach eigenen russischen Angaben, waren sie sich der absoluten Mangelhaftigkeit ihres Unteroffizierskorps sehr bewußt.
> Es gab z.B.  in der Roten Armee der UdSSR kein wirkliches Unteroffizierskorps, da alle Untzeroffiziere nach 3 Jahren automatisch entlassen werden und man von vorne anfängt und die "3 Jährigen" sind nichts anderes als Wehrpflichtige die entweder besonders geeignet, militärisch oder politisch waren.



Dazu hast du aber sicher eine Quelle für mich oder?
Ich kann nichts dergleichen finden. 
https://www.bundeswehr.de/de/ueber-die-bundeswehr/geschichte-bundeswehr/kalter-krieg , ich finde nur Gegenteiliges.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2020)

Wie gesagt mit dieser Überlegenheit ist immer nur eine Zahlenmäßige gemeint weil alle anderen Faktoren sind nur schwer oder unmöglich numerisch anzugeben sondern zeigen sich faktisch erst im Gefecht. Im Gefecht zu dem es aber nie kam. 

Der Warschauer Pakt hätte diese Überlegenheit nur ausspielen können, wenn der Krieg vollkommen überraschend begonnen hätte. Aber das passiert eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es keine militärischen Ziele erreicht, ist es eine Kriegsführung. Der Begriff Terror wird heute zwar von vielen sehr lose verwendet, aber nicht von mir, und eine Nuklearwaffe in eine fremde Stadt zu schmuggeln ist Terror pur.


Das sind meines Erachtens gleich mehrere Sachverhalte, die unterschiedlichste Konstellationen zulassen.

Bei identischer - und in aller Regel stark umstrittener - Definition eines (legitimen) militärischen Ziels wäre es beispielsweise komplett unerheblich, ob man eine Kernwaffe mit einem Langstreckenbomber oder einem Lieferwagen in Ziel bringt. Letzteres wäre nach heutigen Bedingungen eine Guerilla-Taktik, ersteres nicht. Wären Langstreckenbomber das schwächere Mittel eines asymmetrischen Konflikts, könnte das aber auch eine sein.

Terror wiederum kann beides sein. Für beides kann wiederum - in der Regel von den Siegern - eine Legitimität beansprucht werden; siehe beispielsweise die Bombardierung von Hiroshima und Nagasaki, um Japan zur Kapitulation zu zwingen.
Wenn nun [beliebiger sogenannter Schurkenstaat einsetzen] zwei US-amerikanische Städte mit eingeschmuggelten Kernwaffen auslöschen würde, um trotz konventioneller militärischer Unterlegenheit deren Kapitulation (oder realistischerweise einen Rückzug, Konzessionen etc.) zu erzwingen, gibt es dazu _mindestens_ zwei Bewertungen: eine sachlich-neutrale und eine weltanschauliche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Stand Heute geht man von einer massiven konventionellen Überlegenheit der Roten Armee in dieser Zeit aus.
> Bis die US Truppen in großer Zahl eingetroffen wären, wären Deutschland und Frankreich, ohne massiven Einsatz von taktischen Nuklearwaffen, längst gefallen und damit auch Kontinentaleuropa.



Hängt von der Vorwarnzeit ab. Nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der roten Armee war in Mitteleuropa stationiert, viel zu wenig für einen Angriff. Eine Verlegung entsprechender Einheiten und vor allem der für die Sicherung des Nachschubs 1000 km quer durch Feindesland mit mehreren Gebirgen und großen Flüssen im Weg benötigten Infrastruktur hätte Monate gedauert (sofern die Rote Armee dazu überhaupt in der Lage gewesen wäre - es gibt genug Anekdoten, dass sie nicht einmal die Mehrheit ihrer Teilstreitkräfte im eigenen Land auf voller Einsatzbereitschaft halten konnte) und war spätestens Ende der 60er nicht mehr vor der NATO-Aufklärung zu verheimlichen gewesen. Das heißt die sicherlich ebenfalls ihre Zeit dauernde Verlegung von Bündnisstruppen wäre als Reaktion auf die Angriffsvorbereitungen lange vor einem tatsächlichen Angriff gestartet. Im Falle der Bodeneinheiten hätte der Warschauer Pakt bei sehr guter, unbemerkter Vorausplanung theoretisch einen kleinen Vorteil herausarbeiten können, aber zum einen war gute Planung und Vorbereitung nicht unbedingt deren Stärke. Zum anderen hätte es nie im Leben gereicht, den Lufteinheiten ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.

Die hätten größtenteils binnen Tagen in Europa einsatzbereit sein können, zusätzlich zu den ohnehin schon nicht schwachen Kräften vor Ort. Aufgrund des wesentlichen kleineren Territoriums war nun einmal keine Lufteinheit der EU-NATO-Partner mehr als eine halbe Überführungsreichweite von einer Basis entfernt, die direkte Angriffe bis weit in den Ostblock hinein ermöglich hätte, da reichten somit Vorwarnzeiten von 24 Stunden. Eine frühestens nach 24 Tagen, in der Ost-Realität vermutlich eher nach 24 Wochen einsatzbereite, riesige Panzerarmee, hätte dann entweder
- ohne totale Luftüberlegenheit vor der Oder, Elbe oder spätestens dem Rhein mangels Brücken ein Problem gehabt, aber garantiert keinen freien Weg bis nach Frankreich. Bei einem auch nur halbwegs ausgeglichenen Verhältnis am Himmel hätten sie zudem massive Verluste einstecken müssen.
oder
- mit totaler Luftüberlegenheit sowie nichts weiter als ein Bisschen Bodensicherung betreiben müssen. Wie es zu dem Szenario hätte kommen sollen, ist mir zwar unklar, aber wenn die Rote Armee sämtliche NATO-Luftstreitkräfte vom Himmel geholt hätte, dann wäre ihre Stärke am Boden ebenfalls egal da größtenteils unnötig gewesen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Dazu hast du aber sicher eine Quelle für mich oder?
> Ich kann nichts dergleichen finden.
> https://www.bundeswehr.de/de/ueber-die-bundeswehr/geschichte-bundeswehr/kalter-krieg , ich finde nur Gegenteiliges.



Ich hab zwar keine Quellen für seine Aussage, aber in deiner Quelle lese ich nun auch nichts gegenteiliges. Und ich wäre allgemein sehr vorsichtig mit Selbstdarstellungen oder auch nur Literatur "professionellen" und/oder alten Ursprungs, die nicht 1:1 von den Gegenstücken auf anderer Seite bestäigt wird. Die Propaganda steckte und steckt tief in vielen Köpfen und lenkt die Interpretation bei solchen "was wäre wenn"-Szenarien.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sind meines Erachtens gleich mehrere Sachverhalte, die unterschiedlichste Konstellationen zulassen.
> 
> Bei identischer - und in aller Regel stark umstrittener - Definition eines (legitimen) militärischen Ziels wäre es beispielsweise komplett unerheblich, ob man eine Kernwaffe mit einem Langstreckenbomber oder einem Lieferwagen in Ziel bringt. Letzteres wäre nach heutigen Bedingungen eine Guerilla-Taktik, ersteres nicht. Wären Langstreckenbomber das schwächere Mittel eines asymmetrischen Konflikts, könnte das aber auch eine sein.



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Wahl des Transportmittels einen Unterschied bei der Bewertung Terror ja/nein macht. Es geht um die Vernichtung einer Stadt voller Zivilisten, aber ohne militärische Bedeutung. Ein derartiger Akt hat, egal ob Kim eine AN-2 oder einen Barkas nimmt, keine militärische Wirkung, würde keine militärische Antwort erfordern und allgemein nicht als Kriegsakt, sondern als Massenmord zählen, der in diesem Fall offensichtlich Angst und Schrecken und der Bevölkerung verbreiten sollte, also Terror wäre. Dieser Terror mag einem politischen Ziel dienen (siehe unten/oben), aber wer kein Akt militärischer Kriegsführung. Genausowenig wie es 9/11 war.



> Terror wiederum kann beides sein. Für beides kann wiederum - in der Regel von den Siegern - eine Legitimität beansprucht werden; siehe beispielsweise die Bombardierung von Hiroshima und Nagasaki, um Japan zur Kapitulation zu zwingen.



Ja, Sieger beanspruchen gerne Legitimitäten. Die für die US-Atombombenabwürfe beanspruchte ist aber nun wirklich oft genug ins Reich der Märchen (und zwar von unzensierter Grimm'scher Qualität) verwiesen worden.
(Terror würde ich sie dennoch nicht nennen, da sie nur bedingt Angst in der japanischen Bevölkerung verbreitet haben oder dies zu erwarten gewesen wäre, sondern vor allem Macht gegenüber anderen Staaten demonstrierten.)



> Wenn nun [beliebiger sogenannter Schurkenstaat einsetzen] zwei US-amerikanische Städte mit eingeschmuggelten Kernwaffen auslöschen würde, um trotz konventioneller militärischer Unterlegenheit deren Kapitulation (oder realistischerweise einen Rückzug, Konzessionen etc.) zu erzwingen, gibt es dazu _mindestens_ zwei Bewertungen: eine sachlich-neutrale und eine weltanschauliche.



Von weltanschaulicher Rummalerei halte ich nichts. Sachlich-neutral wäre es Terror: Es hätte keine Wirkung auf das in deinem Szenario angreifende US-Militär, nur auf die US-Zivilbevölkerung. Und es würde somit garantiert keine US-Kapitulation heribeiführen. Was möglich wäre: Wenn es auf eine Art geschieht, die wiederholt werden könnte, könnte es somit als politisches Druckmittel am Verhandlungstisch dienen. Aber das wäre eben nicht militärische Kriegsführung, sondern terroristische Erpressung.

Und, um noch einmal auf den Anfang meiner Diskussion mit Adi1 zurückzugreifen:
Wie du selbst schreibst, wäre sowas bestenfalls über Schmuggel denkbar. Adi1s ging es aber um die Bedeutung von nuklearen Freifallwaffen, im ursprünglichen Post von Jagdbombern, später von Frachtern abgeworfen. Da bleibe ich bei meinem ursprünglichen Statement: Humbug. Wenn [Schurkenstaat X] so weit in die Ecke gedrängt ist, dass er die USA durch Atomisierung einer Großstadt und Androhung einer Wiederholung dieser Tat zu Zugeständnissen zwingen möchte, dann ist er schon lange nicht mehr in der Lage, mit einem normalen Flugzeug nach New York zu fliegen. Oder überhaupt nur sein Territorium zu verlassen. Schon gar nicht während über ganz Nordamerika totales Flugverbot herrscht (Bedingungen nach erstem Angriff während Androhung des zweiten). Und als sich das letzte Mal nachgeguckt habe, hatte Nordkorea nicht für diese Fälle zwei nuklearbewaffnete Stealth-Bomber in Nordamerika stationiert. Zugegeben: Das kann auch nur bedeuten, dass deren Stealth-Technik wirklich verdammt gut ist .


----------



## muadib (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ3vkqDaPdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese fiktive ZDF Doku über den Beginn des dritten Weltkriegs könnte vielleicht einige interessieren. Sie spielt zum Zeitpunkt des Falls der Berliner Mauer.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b72ZWM4c94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein Rail-Gun-Projektil mit einer Hochgeschwindigkeits-Kamera aufgenommen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und, um noch einmal auf den Anfang meiner Diskussion mit Adi1 zurückzugreifen:
> Wie du selbst schreibst, wäre sowas bestenfalls über Schmuggel denkbar. Adi1s ging es aber um die Bedeutung von nuklearen Freifallwaffen, im ursprünglichen Post von Jagdbombern, später von Frachtern abgeworfen. Da bleibe ich bei meinem ursprünglichen Statement: Humbug. Wenn [Schurkenstaat X] so weit in die Ecke gedrängt ist, dass er die USA durch Atomisierung einer Großstadt und Androhung einer Wiederholung dieser Tat zu Zugeständnissen zwingen möchte, dann ist er schon lange nicht mehr in der Lage, mit einem normalen Flugzeug nach New York zu fliegen. Oder überhaupt nur sein Territorium zu verlassen. Schon gar nicht während über ganz Nordamerika totales Flugverbot herrscht (Bedingungen nach erstem Angriff während Androhung des zweiten). Und als sich das letzte Mal nachgeguckt habe, hatte Nordkorea nicht für diese Fälle zwei nuklearbewaffnete Stealth-Bomber in Nordamerika stationiert. Zugegeben: Das kann auch nur bedeuten, dass deren Stealth-Technik wirklich verdammt gut ist .


Dir scheint die nukleare Bedrohung gar nicht klar zu sein,
neben Nordkorea,
kann jeder Kasper radioaktives Material anreichern,
dafür gibt es halt einen Markt. 

Die IAEO hat das schon längst nicht mehr unter Kontrolle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, auf welcher Basis du Mutmaßungen über meine Einschätzung der Gefahr nuklearer Proliferation anstellst, aber gesagt habe ich hier rein gar nichts dazu. Das von dir angestoßene Thema ist "Bedeutung des Trägermittels Kampfjet für nukleare Waffen". Und die ist in meinen Augen nahe null. Es gibt niemanden mit Nuklearwaffen und Jagdbombern, aber ohne Raketen oder Marschflugkörper. Und zweitgenannte sind im Gegensatz zu letzteren beiden eines der schlechtesten Transportmittel überhaupt für erstgenannte: Teuer, wertvoll, auf noch teureres und wertvolleres Personal angewiesen, empfindlich gegenüber Nuklearexplosionen, eines der auffälligsten Waffensysteme überhaupt und definitiv dasjenige, gegen das es die zahlenmäßig meisten und technisch höchstentwickelsten Gegenmaßnahmen gibt. (Weil Kampfjets für nahezu jeden anderen Aspekt der modernen Kriegsführung das absolut wichtigste sind, aber das ist hier auch nicht Thema gewesen.)

Selbst Nuklearartillerie ist in meinen Augen noch sinnvoller, die kann einen Feind mit richtig schlechter Aufklärung wenigstens überraschend, wirkungsvoll, kostengünstig, und ohne Verhinderungsmöglichkeit nach Beginn des Angriffes treffen. (Und bei unerwartet starken Gegenmaßnahmen kurz vorher hat sie vergleichsweise gute Rückzugschancen.) Aber im allgemeinen spielen Nuklearwaffen heute nur noch auf zwei Arten eine Rolle: Strategischer Gegenschlag über große Entfernung unabhängig von verbliebenem Personal. Sprich: Mit Langstreckenflugkörpern. Und durch verdeckt eingeschleuste Sprengköpfe. Ganz vereinzelt wird noch die taktische Ausschaltung militärischer Großziele durch Einsatz einer größeren Anzahl von Flugkörpern besprochen, bei denen man eine hohe Abfangwahrscheinlichkeit sieht und bei der die 1-2, die durchkommen, entsprechend wirkungsvoll sein müssen. Aber auch dafür nimmt man dementsprechend kein bemanntes Fluggerät und somit spricht außerhalb von "Teilhabe"-Konzepten niemand mehr von Freifallbomben. Und nukleare Teilhabe ist eben ein Relikt aus den frühen 50ern, als man noch Bomberkriege geplant hat.


Bezüglich Proliferation als Anmerkung: Nein, dass kann nicht jeder Kasper. Zumindest nicht unbemerkt in relevantem Ausmaß. Die IAEO hat zwar keine Kontrolle über gar nichts, aber Russland, USA, China und EU haben ein Auge auf die benötigten Techniken und Rohstoffe. Von beidem braucht es viel und von sehr spezieller Art; derartige Beschaffung fällt schnell auf. Iran und Nordkorea haben erfolgreich die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten aufgebaut, werden dafür aber seit über 30 Jahren sanktioniert (nebst anderen Sanktionen, die sie schon vorher abbekommen haben). Und das sind beides Nationen, die vorher schon Atomkraftwerke unterhalten haben. Das irgend ein anderer Player aus dem nichts heraus plötzlich selbst die nötigen Mengen Uran anreichert oder Plutonium in hinreichender Menge erbrütet und aufreinigt, ist keine reale Bedrohung. Es gibt zwar ettliche Staaten auf der Welt, denen das mit zwei Jahrzehnten Vorlauf zuzutrauen wäre, eher aber länger. Israel hat in etwa so lange gebraucht und die große Teile der Technik sowie Ausgangsmaterialien von Briten und Franzosen gestellt bekommen und eben in aller Öffentlichkeit eine Plutoniumproduktion für "friedliche Zwecke" hochgezogen . Aber derzeit gibt es keinen weiteren Staat mit diesem Potenzial, der entsprechendes Interesse zeigt (ändert sich vielleicht unter Söder ), und somit ist die Welt vor weiteren Bedrohungen auf diesem Wege zumindest für die nächsten 20-30 Jahre sicher. Zumal die Verbreitung von Atomkraftwerken glücklicherweise nicht an Fahrt aufnimmt.

Viel größer sehe ich das Risiko ausgehend von hochangereichertem Material aus den bereits heute offiziell dazu fähigen Quellen. Einfach einkaufen, wie es Südafrika gemacht hat und wie es Gerüchten zu Folge Saudi-Arabien als offene Option gegenüber Pakistan möglich ist oder aus einer der post-sowjetischen Quellen. Denn was gestimmt hätte: Jeder Kasper kann eine Gun-Type-Bombe bauen, sobald er an 40-50 kg U235 oder 15 kg PU239 ohne alzu viel Verunreinigungen rankommt. (kritische Massen liegen jeweils etwas tiefer, aber guntype ist nicht sehr effizient) Aber selbst herstellen können sich die Kasper das nicht und unbemerkt sowieso bestenfalls in mg-Mengen durch Transmutation.


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2020)

Zumal klassische Kernwaffen im konventionellen Einsatz in ihrer Wirksamkeit beispielsweise gegenüber einer vergleichsweise simplen Dirty Bomb weit zurückstehen. Das gilt übrigens ingesamt für die erschreckend höhere Wirksamkeit streuender und persistenter Kampfstoffe.

Overkill ist Overkill, da kann man ohnehin nichts machen. Fest umrissene Ziele von nuklearem Beschuss kann man härten oder durch Mobilität schützen.
Aber gegen die Verseuchung von Fläche einschließlich der Bevölkerung und ziviler Infrastruktur ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Die Einsatzfähigkeit von Truppen unter ständigen Schutzmaßnahmen ist ad hoc bereits extrem reduziert und sinkt weiter, weil keine ABC-Ausrüstung 100%igen Schutz bietet, aber die Folgen für das Zivilleben in der betroffenen Region sind verheerend. Da kommt praktisch alles zum Erliegen, und zwar dauerhaft.

Die entsprechenden Modelle stammen bereits aus den frühen 70er Jahren, das ist alles kein Geheimnis. Das offizielle Getöne über (teils sogenannte) Schurkenstaaten, die sich nuklear bewaffnet haben oder bewaffnen wollen ist daher auch eher vokalisierter Unmut darüber, dass diese jetzt beim Abschreckungsspielchen mitmachen und nicht mehr nach Bedarf einkassiert werden können. Richtig Sorgen macht man sich eher über Kräfte, die es nicht zur nuklearen Abschreckung, aber zu Material ausreichender Radioaktivität bringen, diese verbauen können und über die globale Mobilität bzw. Präsenz verfügen, sie zum Einsatz zu bringen.

Selbst in den Medien als "unberechenbar" gehandelte Staaten wie Nordkorea sind tatsächlich sogar sehr gut berechenbar. Man weiß sehr genau, wohin diese mit welchen Mitteln wollen und wie weit sie zu gehen bereit sind. Viel gefährlicher ist die diffuse Verteilung von Know-how und Ressourcen, wenn immer mehr Teilnehmer mit immer komplexeren Verflechtungen im Spiel sind.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Einsatzfähigkeit von Truppen unter ständigen Schutzmaßnahmen ist ad hoc bereits extrem reduziert


Gar nicht, ich geh in dem Zeug immer joggen


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gar nicht, ich geh in dem Zeug immer joggen


Offizielle Trainingsdoktrin (außer Grundwehrdienstleistende): In ABC Ausrüstung wird gelaufen, bis innerhalb der ABC-Ausrüstung geschwommen werden kann. 

Oder, wie es _mein_ Ausbilder damals so lebensbejahend ausgedrückt hat: Der Tod des Soldaten soll lediglich so lange verzögert werden, dass der Feind in Zweifel gerät, ob der Kram vielleicht schon abgelaufen ist - während er die Etiketten kontrolliert, wird vorgerückt.

Den Galgenhumor beiseite: Die ABC-Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr ist im internationalen Vergleich bereits nicht die beste, aber selbst die beste Ausrüstung verringert bzw. verzögert lediglich die Aufnahme von Kampfstoffen noch etwas länger. Soldaten, die in ABC-Ausrüstung kämpfen, sind technisch gesehen wandelnde Tote.
Die Zahlen müssen heute nicht mehr stimmen, aber damals wurde davon ausgegangen, dass vier Fünftel der Soldaten, die C-Waffen ausgesetzt sind, kurz- bis mittelfristig versterben.
Bei Zivilisten ist die Quote logischerweise noch deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die ABC-Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr ist im internationalen Vergleich bereits nicht die beste


Es gibt neue Ausrüstung die dem US Material sehr ähnelt, diese ist aber noch nicht in der Breite ausgegeben. Der alte ist nun wirklich sehr warm und vom Konzept her scheinbar einfach überholt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> aber selbst die beste Ausrüstung verringert bzw. verzögert lediglich die Aufnahme von Kampfstoffen noch etwas länger.


Nein, bei der besten Ausrüstung erstickst du bevor dich die Kampfstoffe umbringen.
Regenerationsatmer bringen dir so 4 Stunden, wenn du in nem CSA steckst kommt da nichts, aber auch gar nichts durch.


----------



## Mahoy (18. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, bei der besten Ausrüstung erstickst du bevor dich die Kampfstoffe umbringen.
> Regenerationsatmer bringen dir so 4 Stunden, wenn du in nem CSA steckst kommt da nichts, aber auch gar nichts durch.


Ich ging von der besten Ausrüstung aus, von der es überhaupt eine Gefechtsvariante gibt. Bei einem CSA wäre das unsinnig, da nach ca. einer halben Stunde in dem Teil auch jemand mit vorbildlicher Kondition abklappt - lange bevor ihm die Luft ausgeht. Mit aktiver Kühlung kann man die Einsatzzeit u.U. verlängern, aber dann ist man in der Beweglichkeit noch mehr eingeschränkt als ohnehin schon.

Übrigens ist selbst für CSA der höchsten Kategorie (Typ 6) "nichts, aber auch gar nichts" stark übertrieben. Gegen Aerosole und/oder sich niederschlagende Kampfstoffe bietet dieser auch nur begrenzten Schutz.

Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass CSA nur beim ABC-Kommando und ggf. den Brandbekämpfern für zeitlich begrenzte Einsätze und sonstigen Truppen gar nicht zur Verfügung stehen.
Gleiches gilt für die Zivilbevölkerung, die keine Schutzanzüge im Kleiderschrank hat und damit auch gar nichts anfangen könnte, da man sie nicht schnell anlegen kann, ohnehin nicht jeder damit klarkommt und die paar Minuten möglicher Tragedauer auf keinen Fall ausreichen, um ein weitflächig kontaminiertes Areal zu verlassen und anschließend auch noch eine Dekontamination der Anzugsoberfläche vorzunehmen, bevor man ihn sicher ablegen kann.

Einige Gefechtsfahrzeuge sollen theoretisch ja auch Schutz bieten, aber ich kenne beispielsweise niemanden, der sich uneingeschränkt auf die Dichtungen und Filter seines Leo verlassen würde, selbst wenn es nur um chemische, rein gasförmige Kampfstoffe geht, die schon im 1. Weltkrieg zum Einsatz kamen. Von neuerem Teufelszeug ganz zu schweigen.

Aber wir kommen ein wenig vom Thema ab, denn ursprünglich ging es mir ja nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass chemische und biologische Kampfstoffe in konventionelle Einsatzszenarien viel verheerender sind als der lokale Einsatz von Kernwaffen, welcher natürlich schon dramatisch genug wäre. Persistente Kampfstoffe sind nun einmal auch noch bei größerer Ausbreitung/Verdünnung grundsätzlich tödlicher sowie schneller tödlich und schlechter behandelbar als radioaktive Strahlung und haben mehr Auswirkungen sowohl auf die Einsatzfähigkeit von Soldaten als auch auf die Zivilgesellschaft.

Dass Politiker und (Unterhaltungs-) Medien eine nukleare Bedrohung durch sog. Schurkenstaaten und/oder Terroristen in den Vordergrund stellen, hat m.M. eher historische und stilistische Gründe, tatsächlich geht es in solchen Szenarien jedoch nicht um MAD, weshalb man die Bedrohungspotentiale eigentlich anders beurteilen und kommunizieren müsste.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSp7CipN1pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Krass. Werden die zur Flugabwehr eingesetzt oder auf Schiffen?


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2020)

Auch. Zudem auf landgestützten Fahrzeugen zur Bekämpfung von anderen landgestützten, nicht allzu stark gepanzerten Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2020)

Ja nicht nur, so ein SPz soll durchaus auch auf andere Sachen schießen


----------



## compisucher (25. November 2020)

Flakpanzer Gepard war auch nicht schlecht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlDt2xAONLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Flakpanzer Gepard war auch nicht schlecht


Mit den Dingern stehe ich persönlich auf Kriegsfuß, weil mich so ein Röhrgerät vor Jahren beinahe das Gehör gekostet hätte.


----------



## compisucher (25. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit den Dingern stehe ich persönlich auf Kriegsfuß, weil mich so ein Röhrgerät vor Jahren beinahe das Gehör gekostet hätte.


Das glaube ich gerne.
Ich hatte so ein Ding vor Ewigkeiten und großer Entfernung auf einem Truppenübungsplatz gesehen.
Das war bei Schussabgabe lauter, als die US Jets, die davor über uns hinweggedonnert waren...


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2020)

Ach wir setzen den Mantis Effektor auf einen Boxer und schon haben wir wieder was.


----------



## Don-71 (25. November 2020)

Salve,

mein Großvater diente in der Aufklärungsabteilung der 20. inf mot. Division bis in den Dezember 1941, als er schwer verwundet wurde. Nach seinen Aussagen auch auf mehrmalige Nachfrage, war das wichtigste Fahrzeug der (seiner) Kompanie, ein Opel Blitz mit einem eingebauten 2cm Flak Vierling auf der Pritsche, genannt "Ausputzer".
Das Fahrzeug war stets voll getarnt, aufgetankt und der Augapfel der gesammten Kompanie und kam nach seinen Aussagen immer dann zum Einsatz, wenn es "im Erdkampf" spitz auf Knopf stand, dann fuhr das Fahrzeug aus seiner getarnten Deckung, um bei Massenangriffen auf z.B. einen gebildeten Igel "auszuhelfen".
Er meinte der Vierling hätte "ein ums andere Mal" die Entscheidung gebracht, zwischen Niederlage (Tod oder Gefangennahme) und Beherrschung des örtlichen "Schlachtfeldes".


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2020)

Ich habe mich um die Jahrtausendwende mit russischen Veteranen des "großen vaterländischen Krieges" unterhalten: Auf der Gegenseite hatten Kompanien Kosenamen für ihren Mörser oder klebten Heiligenbilder auf die Stalin-Orgel. Letztere hatten auch den Zweck, die Kommissare zu ärgern.

Mein Uropa war übrigens schon im Ersten Weltkrieg so schwer verletzt worden, dass er im Zweiten nicht eingezogen wurde. Mein Opa war das "schwarze Schaf" der Familie, weil bei der Marine  und ist ein halbes Jahr vor Kriegsende mit knapper Not von seinem brennenden Boot runtergekommen. Da war die Kriegsmarine schon so angeschlagen, dass er nicht wieder auf See kam, sondern als Strandlatscher Küsteninstallationen beschützen musste. Als dann die Rote Armee vor der Tür stand, hat sein Kommandeur zum Glück erkannt, dass Adolfs letzte Durchhalte- und Märtyrerbefehle für den Popo waren und kapitulierte, statt mit seinen paar umgewidmeten Matrosen und dürftiger Bewaffnung den Heldentod zu sterben. Das fanden mein Opa, meine Oma und irgendwann auch ich richtig gut, weil es sonst meinen Vater und somit auch mich gar nicht gegeben hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Opel Blitz mit einem eingebauten 2cm Flak Vierling auf der Pritsche, genannt "Ausputzer".


Wenn man so angreift wie die rote Armee ist das auch nicht verwunderlich


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man so angreift wie die rote Armee ist das auch nicht verwunderlich


Immerhin sind sie damit bis nach Berlin gekommen, während es der größte Stratege aller Zeiten und seine Supertaktiker an der Ostfront gerade mal zu einem Debakel vor Stalingrad brachten. 

Mal ernsthaft, die Rote Armee war tatsächlich erstaunlich gut dahin, aus einem Haufen Bauernjungen ohne nennenswerte Grundausbildung im Feld eine schlagkräftige Truppe zu schmieden. Die hohen Verluste entfallen überwiegend auf das erste Viertel des Konflikts zwischen Hitlerdeutschland und Stalinrussland, als der andere größte Stratege aller Zeiten (Selbstverständlich ebenfalls nur nach eigener Auffassung ...) noch meinte, man könne ja den Feind einfach durch Massen an jungen Soldaten erdrücken. Aus dieser Zeit stammen auch die abfälligen Berichte über dürftige militärische Fähigkeiten der Roten Armee. Die verringerten sich aber schon nach der Jelnja-Offensive rapide und verschwanden mit zunehmenden Vorrücken der Roten Armee komplett ins Märchenland der Wochenschau-Propaganda, der zufolge eine erfolgreiche deutsche Gegenoffensive nach der anderen durchgeführt wurde, während "der Russe" seltsamerweise trotzdem weiter nach Westen rückte. An der in diese Richtung wandernden Ostfront witzelte da schon niemand mehr.


----------



## Don-71 (25. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Immerhin sind sie damit bis nach Berlin gekommen, während es der größte Stratege aller Zeiten und seine Supertaktiker an der Ostfront gerade mal zu einem Debakel vor Stalingrad brachten.
> 
> Mal ernsthaft, die Rote Armee war tatsächlich erstaunlich gut dahin, aus einem Haufen Bauernjungen ohne nennenswerte Grundausbildung im Feld eine schlagkräftige Truppe zu schmieden. Die hohen Verluste entfallen überwiegend auf das erste Viertel des Konflikts zwischen Hitlerdeutschland und Stalinrussland, als der andere größte Stratege aller Zeiten (Selbstverständlich ebenfalls nur nach eigener Auffassung ...) noch meinte, man könne ja den Feind einfach durch Massen an jungen Soldaten erdrücken. Aus dieser Zeit stammen auch die abfälligen Berichte über dürftige militärische Fähigkeiten der Roten Armee. Die verringerten sich aber schon nach der Jelnja-Offensive rapide und verschwanden mit zunehmenden Vorrücken der Roten Armee komplett ins Märchenland der Wochenschau-Propaganda, der zufolge eine erfolgreiche deutsche Gegenoffensive nach der anderen durchgeführt wurde, während "der Russe" seltsamerweise trotzdem weiter nach Westen rückte. An der in diese Richtung wandernden Ostfront witzelte da schon niemand mehr.


Salve Mahoy,

ohne den Russen jetzt irgend etwas absprechen zu wollen, muss man das Ganze aber schon sehr differenziert betrachten und vor allen dingen auch die Hilfe mit einbeziehen, die sie seit dem Abschluss des 1. Moskauer Protokoll am 01.10.1941 erhalten haben, auch unter Lend Lease bekannt.

Die Zusagen des Protokolls für den Zeitraum *Okt41 bis Juni 1942*, also für 9 Monate (bis zum erforderlichen Anschlußprotokoll):



> 1,5 Mio. Tonnen Weizen (Weizen-Bruttoernte UdSSR  1942 12,5 Mio Tonnen)
> 
> sowie Waren für 1 Milliarde $, darunter:
> 1.800 Flugzeuge (Gesamtbestand der Roten Armee 1.1.42: etwa 12.000 Kampfflugzeeuge)
> ...



1. Militärisch

Du hast schon eine richtige Zusammenfassung gebracht, aber immerhin brauchte die Rote Armee mehr als 1 Jahr Lerneffekte, bis sie wirklich auf einer Höhe mit der damaligen Wehrmacht mitspielen konnte.
Am wichtigsten aber waren die LKW Lieferungen gleich zu Beginn des Jahres 1942, ohne die 85000 US LKWs wäre die Rote Armee fast vollkommen hilflos gewesen, da die UdSSR fast ihre gesammte motorisierte Produktion auf Panzer umgestellt hat. Nur Panzervorstöße ohne motorisierte Infantrie und Artillerie führen zwangsläufig in eine Katastrophe, dazu gab es noch einen anderen höchst wichtigen Effekt, bei dem die LKWs eine Rolle spielen, zu dem ich weiter unten komme.
Noch viel erheblicher vom Lend Lease profitierte die sowjetische Luftwaffe, die praktisch erst durch die gelieferten Funkgeräte und Zusatzequipment überhaupt in der Lage war mit der Luftwaffe zu kämpfen

2. Nahrung

Durch den Fall der Ukraine hatte die UdSSR praktisch ihren "Brotkorb" verloren, nämlich die ertragreichsten und was noch wichtiger war, die Anbauflächen mit der besten angebundenen Infrastruktur. Die UdSSR wurde praktisch durch die Weizen- und fertigen Essenrationslieferungen der USA im Jahre 1942, buchstäblich gerettet.
Denn der angelieferte Weizen und die Essenrationen konnten zentral über Wladiwostok und das Eisenbahnnetz verteilt werden.

Zusammenfassung (ich halte mich hier überwiegend an David Glantz)

Ohne die Lend Lease Lieferungen der Jahre 1941 und 1942 wäre es für die Rote Armee unmöglich gewesen die Reserven für den Angriff auf Stalingrad aufzustellen oder die Großoffensive vor Rschew zu führen.
Desweiteren sorgten die US LKW Lieferungen für den Grad der Motorisierung der Infantrie und Artillerie, um Panzeroffensiven *überhaupt* durchführen zu können, darüber hinaus sorgten die Weizen und Essenrationslieferungen dafür, das wesentlich weniger LKWs von der Front abgezogen werden mussten, um die Ernte einzubringen und zu den verschiedenen Bahnhöfen zu bringen, um sie im Land zu verteilen.

Glantz hackt geradezu darauf rum, was passiert wäre, hätte die UdSSR 1942 keine LKWs und kein Weizen plus fertige Essenrationen durch die USA erhalten, seine Schlussfolgerungen sind in der Beziehung mehr als eindeutig zu Ungunsten der Roten Armee.


----------



## RtZk (25. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, die Rote Armee war tatsächlich erstaunlich gut dahin, aus einem Haufen Bauernjungen ohne nennenswerte Grundausbildung im Feld eine schlagkräftige Truppe zu schmieden. Die hohen Verluste entfallen überwiegend auf das erste Viertel des Konflikts zwischen Hitlerdeutschland und Stalinrussland, als der andere größte Stratege aller Zeiten (Selbstverständlich ebenfalls nur nach eigener Auffassung ...) noch meinte, man könne ja den Feind einfach durch Massen an jungen Soldaten erdrücken. Aus dieser Zeit stammen auch die abfälligen Berichte über dürftige militärische Fähigkeiten der Roten Armee. Die verringerten sich aber schon nach der Jelnja-Offensive rapide und verschwanden mit zunehmenden Vorrücken der Roten Armee komplett ins Märchenland der Wochenschau-Propaganda, der zufolge eine erfolgreiche deutsche Gegenoffensive nach der anderen durchgeführt wurde, während "der Russe" seltsamerweise trotzdem weiter nach Westen rückte. An der in diese Richtung wandernden Ostfront witzelte da schon niemand mehr.



Die Verluste der Roten Armee waren auch im späteren Verlauf enorm hoch.
Noch 44 stand 1 Deutscher Verlust gegen 8 Sowjetische. Am Kriegsanfang war es noch wesentlich schlimmer.
Bei den Sowjets wurde auch noch dazu eine Menge schön geredet, man denke nur an die Panzerschlacht um Prochorowka
bei der sich noch Jahrzehnte nach dem Krieg das Märchen von einem Sowjetischen Sieg gehalten hat, bzw. in Russland will man es auch heute noch nicht wahr haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. November 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schweinchenrosa Litze.


Ich wollte mich eigentlich hier raus halten wegen der vielen Papierexperten,
aber das sagen immer nur die Sandlatscher, weil sie neidisch sind, daß sie im Gefecht laufen müssen und die Schwarzgesichter alle neben ihnen fahren und die erste Stellung ziehen müssen, damit die RPG-Träger hinterherkommen.


----------



## RtZk (25. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich eigentlich hier raus halten wegen der vielen Papierexperten,
> aber das sagen immer nur die Sandlatscher, weil sie neidisch sind, daß sie im Gefecht laufen müssen und die Schwarzgesichter alle neben ihnen fahren und die erste Stellung ziehen müssen, damit die RPG-Träger hinterherkommen.



Du redest als hättest du je in deinem Leben ein Gefecht erlebt, ansonsten solltest du andere nicht als „Papierexperten“ bezeichnen, während du es selbst auch bist.
Dummerweise hat die Bundeswehr in ihrer Existenz noch nie eine Schlacht geschlagen. 
Und alt genug um im 2. Weltkrieg gekämpft zu haben bist du sicherlich nicht   .


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du redest als hättest du je in deinem Leben ein Gefecht erlebt, ansonsten solltest du andere nicht als „Papierexperten“ bezeichnen, während du es selbst auch bist.


Immerhin hab ich drei Jahre in der Blechbüchse gesessen.
Andere reden über den T-72 obwohl sie noch nie einen gesehen haben.



RtZk schrieb:


> Dummerweise hat die Bundeswehr in ihrer Existenz noch nie eine Schlacht geschlagen.
> Und alt genug um im 2. Weltkrieg gekämpft zu haben bist du sicherlich nicht   .


Ich war nie in der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> An der in diese Richtung wandernden Ostfront witzelte da schon niemand mehr.


Natürlich lachst du nicht wenn der Feind in einer absurden Überlegenheit an Mensch und Material vorrückt.
Die Verluste sprechen eindeutig für sich, selbst bei Offensiven der Wehrmacht im späteren Kriegsverlauf hat man teilweise die Verlustquote gehabt die eigentlich der Angreifer hat (wenn man bei der 3:1 Näherung bleibt)


RtZk schrieb:


> Die Verluste der Roten Armee waren auch im späteren Verlauf enorm hoch.


Mehr noch, wenn man zwischen Verlusten und Totalverlusten trennt.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich war nie in der Bundeswehr.


Also in einer Armee die keine Gefechte geführt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (26. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich lachst du nicht wenn der Feind in einer absurden Überlegenheit an Mensch und Material vorrückt.
> Die Verluste sprechen eindeutig für sich, selbst bei Offensiven der Wehrmacht im späteren Kriegsverlauf hat man teilweise die Verlustquote gehabt die eigentlich der Angreifer hat (wenn man bei der 3:1 Näherung bleibt)


Man muss auch hier etwas differenzieren!
Ihr habt alle mit eurer Analyse bzgl. der Verluste recht, da das nachgewiesene Fakten sind, die Rote Armee konnte nie bei den *Unteroffizieren *und Offizieren bis zum Major auch nur halbwegs aufschließen zum taktischen Ausbildungsgrad der Wehrmacht. Insoweit waren die Truppen taktisch im 1 zu 1 immer unterlegen, da ihre Führung mangelhaft war.
Allerdings schaffte man es schon erst auf Armee und Korps Ebene ab des letzen Viertels von 1942 in etwa aufzuschließen, ab 1943 konnte man dann sukzessive auf Divisioonsebene mithalten usw.
Allerdings war dann auf Regimentsebene ziemlich Feierabend, bis Regimentsebene und darunter, bieb die Wehrmacht selbst noch 1945 das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2020)

Nun gegen Ende des Krieges war eine ganze Armee kaum mehr als eine Division, von der reinen Stärke her.
Aber wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen, dass die Wehrmacht eine ganz andere Führungskultur als die RA hatte
und ich glaube darauf spielst du auch zum Teil an.


----------



## Don-71 (26. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen, dass die Wehrmacht eine ganz andere Führungskultur als die RA hatte
> und ich glaube darauf spielst du auch zum Teil an.


Ja auch!
Aber ich meine damit auch die Hierachien und die Befehlsstruktur der Einheiten.

M.A. nach war die Rote Armee im Unteroffizierkorps hundertfach unterlegen zur Wehrmacht, denn ein Feldwebel der Wehrmacht war in der Lage einen Zug und selbst eine Kompanie zu führen, wie sich zum Ende des Krieges herausgestellt hat. Auch beim Offizierkorps vom Leutnant bis zum Major, war die Wehrmacht haushoch überlegen, das konnten die Russen nie aufholen, deshalb kassierten sie auch noch 1945 bei günstigen Voraussetzungen der Wehrmacht richtige Klatschen, weil sie diesen "taktischen Level" der Wehrmacht nicht erreichen und auch nicht mit Manschafts- und Materialüberlegenheit ab einem gewissen Punkt kompensieren konnten.

Von den ganzen Obergefreiten  (Wehrmacht) des Russlandfelfzuges, die auf Zugebene wahre Wunderdinge vollbrachten, will ich gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2020)

Man hat praktisch seit der Reichswehr immer eine Stufe höher ausgebildet als notwendig.
Macht man auch heute noch, HptFw die Züge führen sind absolut üblich. 
Die Offizierausbildung selbst behauptet von sich auf die Führung auf Btl Ebene vorzubereiten.
Also jedenfalls beim Heer.


----------



## Don-71 (26. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man hat praktisch seit der Reichswehr immer eine Stufe höher ausgebildet als notwendig.
> Macht man auch heute noch, HptFw die Züge führen sind absolut üblich.


Laut Dokumenten der Westgruppe der UdSSR, hatten die einen heiden Respekt vor den Unteroffizieren der Bundeswehr (Unteroffizierskorps), sie sahen gerade darin einen entscheidenden Vorteil der Bundeswehr, wenn es konventionell hart auf hart gekommen wäre. Die Dolkumente die ich übersetzt lesen konnte, stammten aus den Mitte der 70er bis Anfang der 80er Jahre.


----------



## Muxxer (26. November 2020)

Wer gleitet durch den Wald bei Nacht und Wind? Es ist der Panzergrenni mit seinem Spind. Er hält ihn fest, er hält ihn warm, es war wohl wieder achtalarm!
Haha die Steine in der Natur unsere "Er ist kein Mensch, er ist kein Tier, er ist ein Panzergrenadier"
 I war beim Baras (da wurde einem noch beigebracht wie man das Messer lautlos und richtig in nen Ostler steckt, so 6 Jahr bei den 254er Glück Abs  bis ca '94 in claw  jetziges KSK. War ne supertolle Zeit.
Treue um Treue 
aber darf man ja nimmer so sagen ts ts ts 
aber was ich noch hab is meine alte Gretel 3  wobei i sagen muss die OA AR-10 hats mir angetan in .308 
Aber wird hier auch immef schlimmer das waffenrecht, sogar als Reservist hat man scho ärger mitm Amt aber was i noch gern hätte wär n  westentschenpanzerl (wiesel), man hab ich die teile geliebt  Autoscooter mit kette


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also jedenfalls beim Heer.


Warum bist du dann nicht zum Heer?


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach war die Rote Armee im Unteroffizierkorps hundertfach unterlegen zur Wehrmacht, denn ein Feldwebel der Wehrmacht war in der Lage einen Zug und selbst eine Kompanie zu führen, wie sich zum Ende des Krieges herausgestellt hat.


Nicht nur bei der Wehrmacht, sondern auch heute: Kompaniefeldwebel.

Wegen der Schulterschnur oder Kordel hatten wir unseren "Spieß" damals immer "Kordula" genannt.
Zu meiner Bundeswehrzeit, hing übrigens beim Kompaniechef, ein Bild von Volker Rühe im Zimmer.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zu meiner Bundeswehrzeit, hing übrigens beim Kompaniechef, ein Bild von Volker Rühe im Zimmer.


Aha, du warst in den 90er beim Bund.
Das war ich auch. Direkt nach dem Mauerfall. Da hatten wir dann die ersten Ossis bei uns in der Kaserne gehabt.
Und die sagten -- na, mit dem Schrott hättet ihr aber keine Chance gehabt.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, du warst in den 90er beim Bund.


Ja von 1994-95.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das war ich auch. Direkt nach dem Mauerfall. Da hatten wir dann die ersten Ossis bei uns in der Kaserne gehabt.
> Und die sagten -- na, mit dem Schrott hättet ihr aber keine Chance gehabt.


Bei uns waren auch ein paar Ossis. Und Rußlanddeutsche. Die haben nur ************************ gebaut.
Die hatten von den Vorgesetzen die Autos aufgeknackt und Autoradios rausgeklaut. Feldjäger und Zivilpolizei alle da gewesen.
Alkohol war damals Standard (da hat quasi jeder gesoffen), gekifft wurde auch und naja noch ein paar andere Sachen, welche ich nicht näher erwähnen möchte.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2020)

Bei uns ist einer gestorben, weil der während einer Übung im auto eingeschlafen ist, wegen Übermüdung oder so. Der ist gegen den Baum gefahren und war sofort tot. Das hat mir echt Leid getan, der war erst 19.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2020)

Sowas ist natürlich sehr traurig.
Bei uns gab es in der Hinsicht, zum Glück, keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.
Ausser das sich mal jemand bei einer Truppenübung verletzt hat. Aber das war nichts schweres.
Beim Gelöbnis sind 3 Mann umgekippt, da hatte der Kreislauf nicht mitgespielt. Aber die hatten sich kurz danach wieder erholt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glantz hackt geradezu darauf rum, was passiert wäre, hätte die UdSSR 1942 keine LKWs und kein Weizen plus fertige Essenrationen durch die USA erhalten, seine Schlussfolgerungen sind in der Beziehung mehr als eindeutig zu Ungunsten der Roten Armee.


Hallo Don, danke für die Ausführlichkeit. Das Problem, was ich dabei sehe, dass es sich dabei nicht um strategische/taktische Defizite handelte, wie Sparanus sie andeutete. Die Versorgung der Armee ist eine _politische_ Angelegenheit, als Angehöriger des Militärs - egal wie weit oben - hat man allenfalls indirekten Einfluss darauf, mit welcher Zielrichtung die Industrie  in Kriegszeiten produziert oder, in diesem konkreten Fall, wie der allgegenwärtige Mangel verwaltet wird. Soweit ich weiß, haben viele Kommandeure - soweit es mit ihrer persönlichen Gesundheit unter einem, ähem, sehr sprunghaft-temperamentvollen  Oberkommandeur vereinbar war - dringende Ersuche an die politische Führung geschickt.
Oder kurz gesagt, das alte Leid des Soldaten: Er bäckt das Brot nicht, dass er frisst und er frisst es deshalb, weil er nicht backen darf. Und dann muss er sich noch anhören, warum er es wegfrisst und/oder warum er so lasch dasteht, wenn er nichts zu fressen hat. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich eigentlich hier raus halten wegen der vielen Papierexperten,
> aber das sagen immer nur die Sandlatscher, weil sie neidisch sind, daß sie im Gefecht laufen müssen und die Schwarzgesichter alle neben ihnen fahren und die erste Stellung ziehen müssen, damit die RPG-Träger hinterherkommen.



Da kollidieren allerdings augenblickliche Interessen.
Panzerfahrer wissen, dass ihr Heil in der Beweglichkeit zwischen ausgebauten Stellungen liegt. Von dieser Beweglichkeit müssen sie opfern, damit die Infanterie mitkommt. Andererseits hätten sie die Infanterie schon ganz gerne bei sich, wenn's hart auf hart kommt, denn die schleppt ja ihre manngestützten Panzer- und oder Luftabwehrwaffen nicht aus Jux und Tollerei mit sich herum.
Andersherum hat der Sandlatscher zwischen den Stellungen auch ganz gerne ein paar Tonnen Stahl zwischen sich und dem, was immer der böse Feind auch gerade zu schmeißen beliebt und findet es nicht gut, wenn diese davonbrausen, auch wenn es sehr gute Gründe dafür gibt.
Einig ist man sich erst wieder dann, wenn man auf die Luftwaffeln schimpft, weil diese zu spät kommen oder ihre Zeug nicht dort abwerfen, wo es nützlich wäre. Und die Luftwaffeln schimpfen, weil die Dreckrutscher die feindliche Luftabwehr nicht klariert und/oder keine ordentliche Zielaufklärung geleistet haben.

Dafür muss man allerdings nicht in einer echten Schlacht gekämpft haben. Wie tot man wäre, weil die Kooperation zwischen Teilstreitkräften oder eben Waffengattungen nicht funktioniert hat, kann man auch nach einem gescheiten Manöver auswerten. Und genau das geschieht auch, dafür macht man den Quatsch schließlich.

Bei der einen (und dafür wirklich einprägsamen) realen Gefechtssituation, die ich erlebt habe, dauerte keine fünf Minuten und es war nur Infanterie im Spiel, aber Clusterfuck ist trotzdem noch eine nette Umschreibung. Aber es hätte sich niemand beschwert, wenn eine Schweinchenlitze dabei gewesen wäre, so lange er nur seinen Hobel mitgebracht hätte.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. November 2020)

Ja die lustigen Übungen.
Habe 2002 nem frisch überholten Los Angelas ne 31 zu 1 Klatsche im Mittelmeer verpasst - mit nem 29 Jahre altenM206a. Man waren die sauer.
2007 wollten sie nicht gegen das neue 212er üben. Waren immer noch sauer.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warum bist du dann nicht zum Heer?


Lag am Bedarf. Ich war für meinen Wunsch perfekt geeignet, aber wenn man schon einen angehenden Ingenieur hat und einen starken Mangel an Ingenieuren lässt man ihn nicht auf nem Kettenfahrzeug durch die Gegend fahren.
Die Luftwaffe war halt die Möglichkeit ein Waffensystem unterm Hintern zu haben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Beim Gelöbnis sind 3 Mann umgekippt


Passiert ständig, vorallem wenn man bei 35 Grad in der Sonne steht. Man war das schön^^


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei der einen (und dafür wirklich einprägsamen) realen Gefechtssituation, die ich erlebt habe, dauerte keine fünf Minuten und es war nur Infanterie im Spiel, aber Clusterfuck ist trotzdem noch eine nette Umschreibung.


Wo warst du da? AFG?


Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ja die lustigen Übungen.


Hallo an die Marine


----------



## Don-71 (26. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hallo Don, danke für die Ausführlichkeit. Das Problem, was ich dabei sehe, dass es sich dabei nicht um strategische/taktische Defizite handelte, wie Sparanus sie andeutete. Die Versorgung der Armee ist eine _politische_ Angelegenheit, als Angehöriger des Militärs - egal wie weit oben - hat man allenfalls indirekten Einfluss darauf, mit welcher Zielrichtung die Industrie in Kriegszeiten produziert oder, in diesem konkreten Fall, wie der allgegenwärtige Mangel verwaltet wird.


Hallo Mahoy,

das gilt aber natürlich umgekehrt genauso für die Wehrmacht, die schon ab Winter 1941 den Mangel an Nachschub von Waffen, Munition Treibstoff und Nahrung zu spüren bekommen hat. Natürlich profitierte die Rote Armee von diesen Einschränkungen, die dieser Mangel bei der Wehrmacht verursachte.
Ich will aber gar nicht weiter nur Meinungen besprechen, sondern ein Buch zu dem Thema empfehlen, das sich sehr (militär) wissenschaftlich damit auseinandersetzt und eben zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die Wehrmacht das Maß der Dinge im WWII, was Ausbildung, Training, Taktik, Disziplin und das zusammenwirken von Waffen, war
Das Buch ist im Auftrag der US Army geschrieben worden.




__





						Kampfkraft: Militärische Organisation und Leistung der deutschen und amerikanischen Armee 1939-1945: Militärische Organisation und militärische ... und amerikanischen Armee 1939 - 1945 : Creveld, Martin van: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

Kampfkraft: Militärische Organisation und Leistung der deutschen und amerikanischen Armee 1939-1945: Militärische Organisation und militärische ... und amerikanischen Armee 1939 - 1945 | Creveld, Martin van | ISBN: 9783902475176 | Kostenloser Versand für alle Bücher mit Versand und Verkauf duch...



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lag am Bedarf. Ich war für meinen Wunsch perfekt geeignet, aber wenn man schon einen angehenden Ingenieur hat und einen starken Mangel an Ingenieuren lässt man ihn nicht auf nem Kettenfahrzeug durch die Gegend fahren.


Stimmt, die Bw ist zwar manchmal inflexibel, aber verschwendet wird auch nichts, wenn sie schon mal jemanden mit überdurchschnittlicher Vorqualifikation in die Finger bekommen, die sonst bevorzugt in die freie Wirtschaft gehen. Meine Qualifikation hätte übrigens geständigerweise auch zuerst auch eher zur Marine geführt, aber so einen hässlichen Vogel wie mich wollten sie nicht an Bord haben. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo warst du da? AFG?


Jepp, bei einer der Gelegenheiten, bei denen unsere Jungs zur Abwechslung Unterstützung der US-Truppen leisteten. Das betraf bei Gefechtseinsätzen eigentlich nur die KSK, aber ich war halt als Techie dabei, weil es zunehmend Elektronik sichergestellt und an unsere amerikanischen Freunde zwecks Auswertung übergeben werden sollte. Würde heutzutage vermutlich jeder zweite technisch einigermaßen interessierte Soldat hinbekommen.

@Paulebaer1979
Ich war, 2001, meine ich, sehr spontan als Statist bei einem Seemanöver in der östlichen Nordsee dabei. "Verbluten" lassen habt ihr mich und arschkalt war's außerdem.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich war, 2001, meine ich, sehr spontan als Statist bei einem Seemanöver in der östlichen Nordsee dabei. "Verbluten" lassen habt ihr mich und arschkalt war's außerdem.


Hättest halt beim freundlichen Uboot anklopfen müssen. 3x kurz, 3x lang und wieder 3x kurz. Dann hätten sie dir ein Torpedorohr aufgemacht und dich so ins Boot geholt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. November 2020)

In so ein Torpedorohr mit rund einem halben Meter Durchmesser passt vielleicht ihr kleinen U-Boot-Fahrer rein, aber doch nicht so ein Bär wie ich!
Um mich wär's ja nicht schade, aber das Rohr wäre dann dauerhaft verstopft und ihr hättet ein Sechstel eurer Kampfkraft eingebüßt ...


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2020)

Die Simpsons "Homer geht zur Marine"

Sir wir wurden von einem Offizier getroffen


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also in einer Armee die keine Gefechte geführt hat.


Richtig.

So alle 6 Wochen haben wir aber was in Richtung Eisenach mit halber Ladung auf Holzgestelle losgelassen.
Da gab es schon genug Unfälle.

Die zerschnmetterte Mittelhand meines Nachbarladeschützen hab ich zwar nicht mehr gesehen, aber die verkrüppelte Hand nach einem Vierteljahr.
Das hat mit schon gereicht.
Mein Spieß hat gesagt, das er locker den 100m Weltrekord grbrochen hat beim Spurt zum Sani.
Dann ist er vor'm Saniwagen zusammengebrochen.

Da brauche ich keine Gefechte.
Mein Opa hatte mal ein Gefecht in Polen 1939.
Seit dem ist er tot.
Kein schöner Zustand.

Mein Wissen hab ich aus dem Studium an der OHS in Löbau mit Abschluß und zwei Jahren Truppendienst als Panzermann im Mot.-Schützenregiment.

Angegriffen hätte ich niemals ohne den Schutz der Fußtruppen und der Artillerie.
Ab und zu trifft doch mal eine PALR oder ein Hubschrauber schießt nicht mehr auf mich oder die Schönwetterkanone des BMP schaltet ein SMG oder eine HOT oder TOW aus.

Und wir wollten ja mal das Teufelzeug von der Erde verbannen.
Die Amis und die Russen sowie deren MIK dachten da aber anders nach dem kalten Krieg ... .

Da ich zu viel von der todbringenden Fracht meines Dienstwagens gesehen habe, wollte ich eigentlich nichts wieder davon Wissen.

Und das Gerede hier dreht sich nur um die Waffen oder Strategie / Taktik und nicht um die Toten und Verletzten.

Daher halte ich das ganze für überflüssig.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2020)

Also du warst auch Offizier, also warst du Zugführer einer Panzerkompanie?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In so ein Torpedorohr mit rund einem halben Meter Durchmesser passt vielleicht ihr kleinen U-Boot-Fahrer rein, aber doch nicht so ein Bär wie ich!
> Um mich wär's ja nicht schade, aber das Rohr wäre dann dauerhaft verstopft und ihr hättet ein Sechstel eurer Kampfkraft eingebüßt ...


Nene die Dinger haben Kaliber 533mm. Das ist aber nur der Abstand der Gleitschienen. Rohr selber hat mehr Platz. Mit meinen 193cm und damals 85kg konnte ich mich im Rohr umdrehen.
Beim 206a wäre es nur ein Achtel gewesen. Die hatten 8 Rohre.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2020)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Nene die Dinger haben Kaliber 533mm. Das ist aber nur der Abstand der Gleitschienen. Rohr selber hat mehr Platz. Mit meinen 193cm und damals 85kg konnte ich mich im Rohr umdrehen.


Gut zu wissen. Wenn das Kaliber eurer Hechte kleiner ist als die eigene Schulterbeite, kommt man halt in Zweifel. Und braucht man da nicht auch zusätzlich ein Atemgerät?

Aber die eigentliche Frage ist doch: Bist du selbst durch so ein Rohr eingestiegen und wenn ja, war's so schön, dass du es gegenüber - sagen wir mal - einer Stunde bewegungslos auf einem kalten Deck liegend ernstlich empfehlen könntest?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. November 2020)

Habe die Boote immer über Turm-/Akkumontageluk betreten/verlassen.
In den Rohren war ich aber wöchentlich zu PME-Zwecken. Hat nen Durchmesser von ca. 75cm. Das reicht auch für größere Menschen. Länge ist mit 8m eh kein Thema.
Jepp man braucht ne Tauchausrüstung, um auf die Weise an Bord zu kommen. Außer man kann 10min die Luft anhalten - dann geht´s auch ohne. 
Also die Taucher bekamen immer nen heißen Kakao und Wolldecken, wenn sie so ins Boot gekommen sind. Hätte ich besser gefunden als ne Stunde frierend an Deck zu liegen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2020)

Kakao und Wolldecken scheint auch Überwasser der Standard bei der Marine zu sein, die gab's auch bei uns danach zum Aufwärmen.

Sparanus, wie ist das bei der Luftwaffe?

Beim Heer lässt man zum Aufwärmen einfach eine Extrarunde laufen oder ein paar Turnübungen machen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sparanus, wie ist das bei der Luftwaffe?


Wir haben Heizungen und Klimaanlagen


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben Heizungen und Klimaanlagen


Ich hab's doch geahnt ... Alles Luschen unter den Käppis.  

Beim Heer macht man sich warme Gedanken und maximal ein Feuer beim Biwak, wenn die örtlichen und/oder saisonalen Brandschutzbestimmungen dies erlauben. In den Gebrauch von Elektrizität wird man erst ab Stabsfeld aufwärts eingewiesen und Gasbrenner werden nur aufgestellt, wenn Kuchenesser zum Truppenbesuch antanzen. Eingeheizt wird nur dem Feind!


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2020)

Naja wenn ich von der Offz Ausbildung ausgehe war der infanteristische Ausbildungsanteil der Luftwaffe härter als der vom Heer.
4 Tage mit maximal 3 Stunden Schlaf und etwa 600kcal, da war deren Durchschlageübung einfacher^^


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich von der Offz Ausbildung ausgehe war der infanteristische Ausbildungsanteil der Luftwaffe härter als der vom Heer.
> 4 Tage mit maximal 3 Stunden Schlaf und etwa 600kcal, da war deren Durchschlageübung einfacher^^


Das dient nur dazu, angehende Heeresoffiziere in Sicherheit zu wiegen.  

Nein, Spaß beiseite, das liegt meines Wissens tatsächlich an der unterschiedlichen Ausbildungsstruktur. Für Luftwaffenoffiziere gibt es einen infanteristischen Crashkurs mit ordentlich Druck, beim Heer kommt der ganze "Spaß" anschließend in obligatorischen Lehrgängen je nach Verwendung. Ein wenig wie der SERE-Lehrgang für eure Piloten, der ja (spätestens auf Level Charlie) auch noch mal ordentlich eins draufsetzt.

In meiner Zeit im Bereich Übungsplanung und -vorbereitung musste/durfte ich so ziemlich alles mitmachen, was der Topf hergibt. Meinen Fachbereich sollte ich einerseits im operativen Kontext vermitteln können und andererseits wurde immer eine Handvoll Leute gerbaucht, die bei spezialisierten Übungen authentisch Gruppe Rot spielen können und den Übungsteilnehmern ordentlich Feuer unterm Hintern machen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein wenig wie der SERE-Lehrgang für eure Piloten,


Eure Piloten haben den auch. 
Was die in 3 Wochen machen, packen die sehr komprimiert und härter in die Offizierausbildung. 
(natürlich hab ich nichts zu Essen dabei wenn ich unterwegs bin und zur ISOP werde, bei dem SERE Lehrgang für Piloten haben die schon was dabei)


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

Es ist aber auch sinnvoll, das zu staffeln. Wäre zwar super, wenn jeder Soldat - unabhängig von Teilstreitkraft und Gattung - auf sich gestellt durch die gegnerverseuchte Pampa turnen und alles fahren, fliegen und reiten könnte, schon mal eingeschneit oder auf offenem Wasser ausgesetzt gewesen wäre, Sprengvorrichtungen bauen und entschärfen, Kommunikation sichern bzw. stören könnte, sich im Wald genauso sicher fühlen würde wie im Gebirge, in der Wüste und in engen Gassen etc. p.p., aber das ist nun mal illusorisch und organisatorisch noch nicht einmal für alle Spezialkräfte drin. Irgendwo muss man immer spezialisieren oder eben auch Unterstützer aus dem jeweiligen Fachbereich setzen.
Die Schikanen für Offiziere sind dann schon sinnvoll, weil sie den ganzen oben genannten Verhau führen und wenigstens ungefähr ein Gespür dafür haben müssen, was zu erwarten sein und abverlangt werden kann.

Einer meiner letzten größeren Übungsreihen betraf die Sicherung von Kommandoeinrichtungen, und da wurde auf dem Papier ganz selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt, dass das Lametta bei einem eventuell erforderlichen geordneten Rückzug über Stock und Stein und durch Unterholz und Wasser nicht schlappmacht.
Das wurde aber nicht in der Praxis durchgespielt, und wenn du dir die durchschnittliche Kondition der höheren und älteren Offiziere anschaust, weißt du auch warum. Sicherlich sind Etliche tendenziell fitter als Zivilisten der selben Altersgruppe, weil sie das Ertüchtigungsprogramm doch noch mitmachen oder sich privat fit halten, aber das will in dem Zusammenhang nicht viel heißen. Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Luftwaffenoffiziere.

Witz am Rande: Der Vater einer Ex war pensionierter Kampfpilot ... der NVA. Laufen auf Tempo ging nicht mehr so, aber bei einer Wanderung durch die Sächsische Schweiz konnten wir problemlos den Rest der Sippe mittags bei einer Fressbude parken und sind bis zum Abend weitermarschiert. Ein zäher alter Knochen und bemerkenswert gut zu Fuß für einen Flieger.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Schikanen für Offiziere sind dann schon sinnvoll, weil sie den ganzen oben genannten Verhau führen und wenigstens ungefähr ein Gespür dafür haben müssen, was zu erwarten sein und abverlangt werden kann.


Könnte man meinen, aber nein.
Das Problem war, dass die Phasen in denen man eigentlich ruht mit Unterricht im Hörsaal füllt (bei der vollen SERE Ausbildung nicht, da ist das in einer extra Woche in der man nicht draußen ist). Das raubt Kraft und ist nun wirklich nichts was man in einer wirklichen Situation hätte.

Das war halt eher, mach das so, genau so und nicht anders. Also etwas vorbei an der Auftragstaktik.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

Klarer Fall von schlechter Durchführung eines an sich sinnvollen Konzepts. Das ist aber nicht nur für die Bundeswehr (oder das Militär an sich) symptomatisch, das findet man auch bei (der Ausbildung und Einarbeitung von) Führungskräften in der freien Wirtschaft zuhauf.

Davon abgesehen halte ich eine Mischung aus körperlicher und geistiger Belastung harder-than-life für gar nicht so sinnlos. In der praxis findet die Belastung zwar eher punktuell statt, aber du hast dann eben schon Heftigeres erlebt und bist gewappnet.

Mein Rahmen war übrigens anders und ich habe versucht, niemanden zu sehr zu triezen, aber extreme Belastungssituationen habe ich gelegentlich auch erzeugt. Es sollen eben auch bei Erschöpfung, mit Ablenkungen und bei Schlafmangel noch genug Konzentration da sein, um beim Handling von teils sehr komplizierten Kommunikations- und Störmitteln zumindest keine gravierenden Fehler zu machen. Im Übergangsbereich zu EOD war das sogar explizit gefordert und umzusetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen halte ich eine Mischung aus körperlicher und geistiger Belastung harder-than-life für gar nicht so sinnlos.


Bin ich mit dir einer Meinung, da war aber so vieles was einfach unsinnig war
weil man den Auftrag auch anders hätte erfüllen können.
Beispiel:
Es sind 35 Grad und gewinnen sie PP xy bis XX:XX
Soweit so gut, aber:
Feldjacke tragen und nicht Feldbluse

oder:
Da ist ein Seil (40° Gefälle) gehen sie darunter.
Soweit so gut, aber:
Mit dem Kopf voran


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also du warst auch Offizier, also warst du Zugführer einer Panzerkompanie?


Ja.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bin ich mit dir einer Meinung, da war aber so vieles was einfach unsinnig war
> weil man den Auftrag auch anders hätte erfüllen können.
> Beispiel:
> Es sind 35 Grad und gewinnen sie PP xy bis XX:XX
> ...


Klingt tatsächlich bescheuert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dem Übungszweck oder irgend einer Doktrin entspricht - jedenfalls keiner, die mir bekannt wäre. Das wirkt eher so, als hätte da jemand versucht, knapp innerhalb des SG mal Arsch sein zu dürfen.

Uns hat man damals prophylaktisch (!) den Kopf gewaschen, um Gottes Willen keine Übungsziele oder -bedingungen zu formulieren, die offenkundig widersinnig sind, weil das unsere fachliche Autorität als Ausbilder untergraben würde.
Und das war Jahre bevor Uschi offiziell gemacht hat, dass Ausbilder sowieso ein wenig netter sein und mehr auf das individuelle Leistungsniveau des einzelnen Soldaten eingehen müssten ...


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

Das weiß ich nicht, die Ausbilder waren jedenfalls Fernspäher mit sehr viel Erfahrung,
ich will auch nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass das alles unmenschlich war, das war es nämlich auch wieder
nicht. Es wurde sehr gut auf unsere Verfassung geachtet, dass eben keiner vollkommen zusammen klappt.
Da war nichts Beschwerdewürdig.

Aus meiner Sicht war es einfach nur unzweckmäßig. 3 Schichten also die normale Jacke, Koppel und den normalen Rucksack. Das hat im Einsatz keiner an.
Ich hab doch meinen Smock, okay eigenen Plattenträger jetzt nicht, aber einen großen Rucksack was sich alles deutlich besser tragen lässt, warum muss ich das so unzweckmäßig machen?


----------



## Mahoy (29. November 2020)

Meine anfänglichen Ausbilder waren Panzeraufklärer, über die ich auch nichts Negatives sagen kann.
Was allerdings immer wieder ein Problem ist: Kommunikation und entsprechende Skills. Viele Ausbilder wissen nur, dass sie sich gegenüber den Auszubildenden nicht zu rechtfertigen haben, verwechseln das aber damit, ihnen nichts _erklären_ zu müssen.

Im Idealfall sollte damit eine ungünstige Ausrüstungslage simuliert werden, wie sie ja durchaus vorkommen kann. Das erklärt aber nicht, eine Übung - unabhängig von der Ausrüstung - auf Zwang so durchzuführen, wie man das beübte Problem in der Realität niemals angehen würde. Wenn sich der Soldat eine im Übungsaufbau nicht ersichtliche fiktive Situation vorstellen soll, muss man es ihm schon verdeutlichen, sonst kann er das Gewünschte nicht lernen.

Mir fällt aber gerade keine Situation ein, für die man beispielsweise üben müsste, eine Steigung am Strick kopfüber zu bewältigen. Außer natürlich, es sollte ganz unspezifisch eine Erschwernis erzeugt werden, die man nicht direkt simulieren kann. Aber wie schon geschrieben, dass müsste man dann auch kommunizieren - womöglich nicht während der Übung, aber später in der Auswertung.

Ich habe meine Schützlinge sich auch mal - selbstverständlich in sicherer Höhe - mit verbundenen Augen hangeln lassen; auf Zeit und ohne dass sie sich in die Quere kommen sollten. Das fanden sie auch doof, denn wann verbindet sich ein Soldat schon die Augen bzw. ist erblindet noch im Einsatz? Oder hangelt überhaupt so dicht an dicht?
Ich habe nur schmunzelnd gefragt, ob sie das Ganze lieber nachts bei natürlicher Finsternis üben würden.
Dass es mir außerdem ganz allgemein darum ging, die körperliche Koordination ohne Sicht zu verbessern, haben sie später bei der Blindmontage von ganz allein festgestellt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTdy1Yp1h5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass. Ich wusste gar nicht das man Atomsprengköpfe auch mit der Artillerie verschossen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2020)

Man hat es sogar mit viel kleineren Abschussvorrichtungen verschossen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2020)

Jepp. Es wurde in den 50er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts sogar mit schultergestützten Granatwerfern für Kernsprengköpfe experimentiert. Das Hauptaugenmerk lag allerdings auf Artillerie hoher bis mittlerer Reichweite.

Den dahinter stehenden Zeitgeist kann man hier rekapitulieren.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVEHVz0TaFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meint ihr das ist alles echt? Oder auch CGI?
Solche Tiefflüge wären in Deutschland undenkbar. Zumindest über bewohnten Gebiet.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2020)

Also Teile des Videos sind ja von ner Flugshow, aber ja in manchen Ländern definitiv möglich.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2020)

Interessant, war mir selbst noch nicht bekannt.

Die DDR hat zwischen 1986 und 1988 ein eigenes Sturmgwehr für den Export entwickelt gehabt, welches auf der Kalashnikov basierte, allerdings das 5,56er Nato-Kaliber benutzte.
1989 gab es bereits Verkaufsverträge mit Indien und Peru, welche eine fünfstellige Menge orderten, Indien ließ zudem zusätzlich eine Bestellung von 10 Mio. Stück vormerken.
Ausgeliefert wurde bis zur Wende aber keines der bereits bis dahin produzierten Gewehre mehr und der VEB nach der Wende abgwickelt (wer wollte im Westen nach der Wende schon Konkurenz in dem Geschäft) und die Verträge mit Indien und Peru durch die BRD gekündigt und als Entschädigung an beide Länder 100 Mio. DM gezahlt.

Die komplette Bezeichnung der Waffe war Wieger STG 940.

Bei der Erprobung der Waffe kam man 1988 zu folgenden Ergebnissen:

Ausführliche Tests der Waffen der Wieger-940-Serie wurden im September 1988 durch einen Oberleutnant und drei Unteroffiziere der NVA auf dem Gelände der Raketentechnischen Basis 2 in Brück durchgeführt. Getestet wurden 4 STG-941, 3 STG-942 und 3 STG-943. Innerhalb von drei Tagen wurden mit jeder Waffe rund 2000 Schuss abgefeuert. Den Waffen wurde eine zuverlässige Funktion, gute Treffsicherheit und keine wesentlichen Unterschiede zum vergleichbaren Kalaschnikowsystem der Reihe 74 bescheinigt. Die Läufe zeigten keinen sichtbaren Verschleiß. Positiv hervorgehoben wurden im Testbericht die Resistenz gegen Schmutz beim üblichen taktischen Gebrauch in der Truppe, die hohe Treffsicherheit, sowie die Handhabung der Waffen. Negativ wurde der zu feste Sitz des Reinigungszeugs im Griffstück beurteilt, das „teilweise nur mit der Zange herausgezogen werden konnte“.

*Geschichte des geheimen DDR-Sturmgwehres "Wieger" / Umschau / MDR*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqZlOcmCVFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 10min 29sek


----------



## Adi1 (31. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meint ihr das ist alles echt? Oder auch CGI?
> Solche Tiefflüge wären in Deutschland undenkbar. Zumindest über bewohnten Gebiet.


Momentan wäre es sehr unwahrscheinlich.

In der Zone damals war es real,








						Flugplatz Eberswalde Finow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



da sind die Russen tagtäglich über die Stadt geflogen,
zwar nicht ganz so tief,
aber immerhin über bewohntes Gebiet.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kw62nS_SrOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da kriegt man Pipi inne Augen.


----------



## compisucher (1. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meint ihr das ist alles echt? Oder auch CGI?
> Solche Tiefflüge wären in Deutschland undenkbar. Zumindest über bewohnten Gebiet.


In den 1980gern und selbst in den frühen 1990gern auch bei der BW eher Standard.
Nicht genau über die Stadtmitte, aber so tief und so nah und so laut genug, dass regelmäßig 1-2 Wochen später Beschwerdebriefe beim Geschwadercommodore eingingen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2021)

Habt ihr von dem U-Boot schon mal gehört? 
Irgendwie eine gruslige Vorstellung wenn ein AI Nukleartorpedo sich durch´s Meer bewegt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtE7ciLS-24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Februar 2021)

Sonderlich viele handfeste Informationen darüber gibt es leider nicht, nur sehr widersprüchliche Leistungsdaten, eine noch nicht einmal abgeschlossene Entwicklung und im Vorab viel Theaterdonner aus dem Kreml.

Als die Meldung vor über zwei Jahren das erste Mal durch die Medien ging, habe ich einen Kumpel bei der Marine gefragt, was davon zu halten ist. Er meinte nur, dass ein 20 Meter langer Torpedos auch nicht leichter oder schwerer zu orten wäre als ein atomgetriebenes Jagd-U-Boot, denn entscheidend wäre nicht die Größe, sondern der bei der Fortbewegung erzeugte Lärm. Und für - je nach Quelle - 100 bis 200 km/h Stunde macht so ein Torpedo eine Menge Lärm.

Er müsst also pirschen, bis es in Zielreichweite ist. Das können allerdings auch bisherige Raketen-U-Boote sehr gut, die dann auch gleich mehrere Sprengköpfe über viel größere Distanz und mit höherer Geschwindigkeit zum Einsatz bringen.

Irgendwie ein bißchen diffus, welchen Vorteil das Ganze haben soll.


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2021)

Na, ich weiss nicht, die Oskar II Typ U-Boote sind schon bis 1995 ausgeliefert worden und weil die Russen es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben, kleine VSL-Raketen zu entwickeln, viel zu groß  und schwer für die Waffenladung.
Die machen bei über 18 m Breite und glaub 170 m m Länge Krach wie Sucht und sind leicht ortbar.
Es sind m. W. 10 Boote noch gelistet, ob alle im Einsatz, k. A. (siehe BW mit 6 Booten auf Kiel und sonst nix).
Schätze, die Unzulänglichkeit bzgl. Lautstärke zwingt die Russen, eine halbwegs potente Stand-Off-Waffe zu entwickeln.
Ist wohl unterm Strich günstiger, als eine U-Boot-Neuentwicklung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Februar 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Habt ihr von dem U-Boot schon mal gehört?
> Irgendwie eine gruslige Vorstellung wenn ein AI Nukleartorpedo sich durch´s Meer bewegt.
> 
> 
> ...


Hab es mir jetzt nicht komplett angeschaut,  aber ging in diesem Zusammenhang vor Jahren nicht ein Artikel mit Putin rum, in welchem er behauptet hat, dass die AI auf einen Gegenschlag eingestellt ist. Ich meine ein Zitat diesbezüglich lautet sinngemäß, dass wenn der Staat Russland aufgrund eines Militärschlages sogar von der politischen Karte getilgt wäre, gäbe es eine nukleare Rache mady by Russia


----------



## Mahoy (26. Februar 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schätze, die Unzulänglichkeit bzgl. Lautstärke zwingt die Russen, eine halbwegs potente Stand-Off-Waffe zu entwickeln.
> Ist wohl unterm Strich günstiger, als eine U-Boot-Neuentwicklung.


Ganz mein Gedanke. Der Gag dabei ist ja der, dass es als "Superwaffe" dargestellt wird, während es als unbemanntes und "unterbewaffnetes" und übermotorisiertes Einweg-Atom-U-Boot womöglich eher ein Sidegrade, wenn nicht sogar nur eine Notlösung ist.

Ganz billig sind die Teile aber sicher auch nicht, man braucht schließlich trotzdem eine komplette abgeschirmte Reaktor- und Generatoreinheit mit entsprechender Kühl-/Pumpleistung und weiß der Kuckuck was noch. Und damit wird ein E-Antrieb gefüttert, der kaum weniger leistungsfähig sein müsste - sonst wären die verkündeten Geschwindigkeiten nicht ansatzweise erreichbar - als der eines atomgetriebenen Jagd-U-Boots.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2021)

Abschirmen muss man im Extremfall nur den Computer. Der rest ist entweder elektromechanisch und Strahlungsunanfällig oder sowieso gehärtet, weil Teil einer Reaktor- oder eine Atomwaffensteuerung. Nett, aber optional wäre ein gewisser Schutz für das Bedienpersonal in Friedenszeiten. 
(Vergleiche Nuklearflugzeuge: Da haben Sowjets wie Amis auch nur die Cockpits geschützt.)



Painkiller schrieb:


> Habt ihr von dem U-Boot schon mal gehört?
> Irgendwie eine gruslige Vorstellung wenn ein AI Nukleartorpedo sich durch´s Meer bewegt.
> 
> 
> ...



Habe jetzt wenig Lust, mir 20 Minuten Youtube-Schnöselei anzutun, in der Hoffnung etwas zu "AI" zu hören. Aber gelesen habe ich von dem Ding schon vor längerer Zeit, zuletzt war es im Rahmen der öffentlichen Angeberei parallel zu Avangard. Den "Nuklear" und "Torpedo"-Teil fand ich dabei nicht gruseliger als bisherige "Nukleartorpedos" (die nach submarinen ICBMs die bedrohlichste da unkontrollierteste Waffe überhaupt sind, siehe Kubakrise) und die Steuerung schien mir auch nicht wesentlich weiter entwickelt zu sein, sondern halt auf eine längere Anfahrtsroute und größere Ziele angepasst. Letzteres wiederum ist mittelmäßig gruslig: Zum ersten Mal seit den 60ern hat jemand ein neues Atomwaffensystem explizit als strategische Massenvernichtungswaffe und nicht als taktisches System entwickelt, was für viel neu gewachsene Menschenverachtung spricht. Andererseits waren die zwischenzeitlichen Atomwaffen auch reichlich menschenmissachtend und die Gefahr eines Einsatzes ist bei als strategischen viel kleiner. Auch das hier ist von der Natur her eher ein Zweitschlagssystem.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Sonderlich viele handfeste Informationen darüber gibt es leider nicht, nur sehr widersprüchliche Leistungsdaten, eine noch nicht einmal abgeschlossene Entwicklung und im Vorab viel Theaterdonner aus dem Kreml.
> 
> Als die Meldung vor über zwei Jahren das erste Mal durch die Medien ging, habe ich einen Kumpel bei der Marine gefragt, was davon zu halten ist. Er meinte nur, dass ein 20 Meter langer Torpedos auch nicht leichter oder schwerer zu orten wäre als ein atomgetriebenes Jagd-U-Boot, denn entscheidend wäre nicht die Größe, sondern der bei der Fortbewegung erzeugte Lärm. Und für - je nach Quelle - 100 bis 200 km/h Stunde macht so ein Torpedo eine Menge Lärm.
> 
> ...



Bestätigt ist so gut wie gar kein Vorteil, aber es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten:
- Ein viel kleinerer Rumpf, der zudem größtenteils mit sehr stabilen Objekten gefüllt ist, lässt sich viel leichter druckertüchtigen. Da Russland schon bei den bemannten militärischen U-Booten zu den Tieftauchexperten zählt, wäre es möglich, dass das Ding hier bestehende Ortungs- und vor allem Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen untertauchen kann, biss es (mit Vollgas) den Kontinentalhang hoch muss.
- Ein kleineres Boot mit gleicher Antriebsleistung kann höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen. Spielt für die Marschfahrt keine Rolle, wie du selbst schreibst, aber soweit ich weiß wären 200 km/h für viele Anti-U-Torpedos ein großes Problem, im Gegensatz zu den 70-90 km/h von Jagd-U-Booten. Da das Ding scheinbar für Angriffe auf Küstenziele konzipiert ist, ersetzt es außerdem die noch langsameren und wohl auch in Marschfahrt lauteren Raketenträger, unterläuft aber die gegen deren Waffensysteme konzipierten Nahverteidigungsmaßnahmen.
- Das Ding hat keine Crew und somit bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit eine praktisch unbegrenzte Seeausdauer. Es könnte also schon zu Beginn (oder noch vor Beginn) eines Konfliktes Stellung beziehen (eine Art Ankersystem vorausgesetzt - einfach Abstellen dürfte nicht gehen, ohne dass es sich festsaugt) und warten. Abgesehen von runtergefahrenen Reaktor (dessen Restgeräusche in der Nähe eines aktiven Riffes, die schon allein wegen dem Schutz vor Grundgeschleppnetzen wünschenswert wäre, nicht mehr zu orten sind) und den Aufsteigenlassen/einholen einer Kommunikationssonde alle paar Tage/Wochen/Monate wäre es kaum aufzuspüren und bei Aktivierung nicht mehr abzufangen
- Geringe Größe und fehlende Crew machen es auch billiger. Es kann also leicht in Stückzahlen eingesetzt werden, die die Verfolgungs-Kapazitäten eine Gegners zumindest punktuell überlasten können. Solange noch kein heißer Konflikt herrscht kann man ein entdecktes Exemplar ja nicht direkt zerstören, sondern muss es beschatten. Wenn da 20 Stück auf einmal ankämen, wäre die NATO extrem am rotieren. Und Täuschkörper mit gleicher Geräuschsignatur, für die ein simpler elektrischer Antrieb reicht, können dieses Problem vervielfachen.
- Geringe Größe und fehlende Crew erschweren außerdem die Satelliten- und auch Radarortung. Es hat eigentlich keinen Grund, jemals außerhalb seines Heimathafens aufzutauchen (strenggenommen nicht einmal da) und verdrängt weniger Wasser, ruft also selbst bei Fahrt in geringer Tiefe kaum Wellen hervor. Außerdem braucht es außerhalb des Endanfluges weniger Energie, kann also die meiste Zeit über mit geringerer Leistung und Infrarotsignatur unterwegs sein.
- Es ist so klein, dass es nicht nur von den Spionage-/Rettungs-U-Boot-Träger-U-Booten aus eingesetzt werden kann, sondern auch von nahezu jeder beliebigen Unter- oder sogar Überwassereinheiten transportiert werden kann. Darunter auch solche, die nicht als militärisch erkennbar sind. Ein Albtraum für die Ortung, denn im Prinzip wirde jedes Schiff, dass einmal in einem Hafen mit derartigen Waffensystemen eine Halle besucht hat oder mehrere Stunden von keinem Satelliten erfasst wurde, zu einem potenziellen Trägersystem. Und könnte das Ding jederzeit irgendwo auf der Welt wieder aussetzen.
- Wenn Russland auf die banale Idee kommt, eine Variante ohne Sprengkopf zu bauen und als Forschungs- oder Überwachungssystem zu deklarieren (das wäre, so ganz nebenbei, eine VERDAMMT GEILE Ozeanographieplattform), können sie jederzeit "aus gutem Grund" und ganz ohne Beeinträchtigung des internationalen Friedens die Dinger auf dem ganzen Globus durch internationale Gewässer schippern lassen, ohne dass jemand von außen die Waffe vom Sensorträger unterscheiden kann. Das Ding wäre für Nukleartorpedos das, was Global Hawk für (langsame) Nuklearmarschflugkörper ist: Funktional identisch, nicht unterscheidbar und ständig in Schlagdistanz vor der eigenen Hoheitszone unterwegs.

Die letzten fünf Punkte in Kombination sind meiner Meinung nach ein GAU für alte NATO-Strategie, sämtliche russischen Einheiten mit großem Schadenspotenzial mit Satellitenüberflügen grob zu tracken und bei Verlassen des arktischen Ozeans individuell zu beschatten. Die Dinger hier haben viel zahlreichere Verbreitungsmöglichkeiten und sind viel schwerer im Auge zu behalten. Und wenn man einmal die Spur verliert, hat man kaum noch Möglichkeiten, sie wiederzufinden. Anstatt sich sicher zu fühlen, solange ein Dutzend Einheiten zwischen Grönland und Großbritannien Wache hält, bräuchte man jetzt mehrere Dutzend Einheiten für ein extrem feines Netz (kann man sich aber nicht leisten) oder muss im Zweifelsfall davon ausgehen, dass der Feind schon unsichtbar im eigenen Vorgarten sitzt.

Jedenfalls ist das alles im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten. In Zeiten, in denen ein modernes Frachtschiff mit einem Drittel Dutzend Satellitenortungsystemen und Sichtkontakt nicht in der Lage ist, an Mauritius vorbei zu fahren, muss man umgekehrt natürlich die Frage stellen, wo ein die meiste Zeit über auf Trägheitsnavigation beschränktes autonomes System nach mehren tausend Seemeilen tatsächlich rauskommt (Forschungsgleiter kriegt man auf einige dutzend Kilometer genau zum einsammeln, aber die suchen alle paar Tage die Oberfläche auf) und welchen militärischen Nutzen ein Sytem überhaupt entfalten kann, dass nicht aus dem Wasser rauskommt und bei weniger als 30-40 m Wassertiefe (was vielerorts mehrere Kilometer zu Landzielen bedeutet) trotz allem ortbar werden wird. Nukleartorpedos dienen ja eigentlich dazu, einen Trägerkampfverband nach eindeutiger Identifizierung auszulöschen. Aber den aus einem U-Boot heraus zu finden und zu identifizieren fällt schon gut ausgebildeten Menschen in Kooperation sehr schwer und automatische Systeme scheitern bis daran, Fahrräder in 30 m Entfernung zu erkennen, was jedes Kleinkind oder  mittelmäßig dressierte Tauben hinbekommen. Daher ist das Ding zwar eine Katastrophe für bisherige Anti-U-Konzepte, aber möglicherweise auch so wirkungsvoll wie nukleare Panzerfäuste gegen Transportflugzeuge.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Russland schon bei den bemannten militärischen U-Booten zu den Tieftauchexperten zählt, wäre es möglich, dass das Ding hier bestehende Ortungs- und vor allem Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen untertauchen kann, biss es (mit Vollgas) den Kontinentalhang hoch muss.


Ähm, das ist so etwas fehlgeleitet ausgedrückt!
Die Alphas können nur so tief tauchen, weil sie aus Titan sind und damit auch absurd teuer, das kann auch jeder westliche Staat bauen, der Expertise in der "Verarbeitung" von Titan hat, das ist nun nichts technologisch besonderes, sondern eine Frage der Kosten!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Das ganze ist doch eh vollkommen egal, wenn sowas zum Einsatz kommt feuerst du eh dein ganzes Arsenal ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist so etwas fehlgeleitet ausgedrückt!
> Die Alphas können nur so tief tauchen, weil sie aus Titan sind und damit auch absurd teuer, das kann auch jeder westliche Staat bauen, der Expertise in der "Verarbeitung" von Titan hat, das ist nun nichts technologisch besonderes, sondern eine Frage der Kosten!



Ich habe weder behauptet, dass die USA so etwas nicht können noch dass Russland Technologie aus geheimen Alientempeln hätte. NR-1 schlägt jedes russische Kampf-U-Boot*, auch wenn die ihrerseits deutlich von 1083.1 (auch "210") und vermutlich auch von 1910 geschlagen wird, die von der Größe her auch technisch näher an dem autonomen Design sind. (Die 705er haben übrigens, soweit man weiß, eine geringere Tauchtiefe als ihre 971er Nachfolger aus Stahl und beiden hatten nur gegenüber alten westlichen Designs einen spürbaren Vorteil, nicht gegenüber heutigen. Die Titanlegierungen sparten zwar auch Gewicht bzw. ermöglichten eine größere Festigkeit bei gleichem Gewicht, dienten aber wohl eher der Verringerung der Magnetsignatur.)

Unabhängig vom "können" Russland sieht aber offensichtlich schon seit Jahrzehnten einen Nutzen im "machen" und legt militärische Boote eher auf große Tauchtiefen aus als die USA. Somit ist es gut vorstellbar, dass sie das bei einem besonders kompakten, segmentierbaren, keine größeren Hohlräume erfordernden Boot erst recht gemacht haben. Preisfrage: Welcher NATO-Torpedo könnte ein Ziel in 2500 m Tiefe angreifen? Und selbst wenn man einen bauen würde (was ausgehend von diversen Tiefseeforschungsprojekten, auch militärischen, eine Sache von maximal Monaten bis zum ersten Prototypen wäre), hätten besehende Boote je nach Meeresschichtung gegebenenfalls ein Problem, von ihrer maximalen Tauchtiefe aus ein so tiefes Ziel sauber zu verorten (von aufspüren ganz zu schweigen), sodass man für den neuen Torpedo auch noch ein neues autonomes Zielsystem oder aber ein neues Trägerboot bräuchte. Zumindest letzteres wäre erneut kein Hexenwerk (bei ersterem weiß ich nicht, ob sich bestehende Tiefseesysteme auf die viel höheren militärischen Reichweiten- und Robustheitsanforderungen skalieren lassen bzw. ob das Probleme mit dem Durchmesser geben könnte), müsste aber auch erstmal gebaut werden. Das kostet einfach Zeit und, wie du selbst sagst, vor allem Geld. Atom-U-Boote gehören zu den teuersten und in ihrer Preisklasse definitiv unflexibelsten Waffensystemen überhaupt. Kampfjets, Panzer, Überwasserschiffe - lässt sich alle mit einer wenigstens halbgaren Lösung für neue Aufgaben nachrüsten. Aber ein U-Boot in der Regel nicht. Wenn das gegen gegen eine neue gegnerische Waffe wirkungslos ist, kann man die alte Flotte abschreiben und eine neue ist im Budget-Plan erst 30 Jahre später vorgesehen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abschirmen muss man im Extremfall nur den Computer. Der rest ist entweder elektromechanisch und Strahlungsunanfällig oder sowieso gehärtet, weil Teil einer Reaktor- oder eine Atomwaffensteuerung. Nett, aber optional wäre ein gewisser Schutz für das Bedienpersonal in Friedenszeiten.
> (Vergleiche Nuklearflugzeuge: Da haben Sowjets wie Amis auch nur die Cockpits geschützt.)


Mein Augenmerk lag weniger auf Betriebssicherheit als darauf, dass das Teil über weite Strecken seiner Fahrt unbemerkt bleiben muss, bis es in Zielreichweite ist. Da wäre es eher unpraktisch, wenn es jeder Satellit mit Wärmebildkamera schon beim Abschuss/Auslaufen auf dem Schirm hat.

Aber ja, auch der Schutz von Personal ist ein Punkt, schließlich wird Kanyon per U-Boot transportiert. Und egal, was man so in schlechten Filmen sieht, auch Russland möchte seine teuer ausgebildeten Crews möglichst lange behalten und nicht für den Transport eines Zäpfchens opfern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bestätigt ist so gut wie gar kein Vorteil, aber es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten:
> - Ein viel kleinerer Rumpf, der zudem größtenteils mit sehr stabilen Objekten gefüllt ist, lässt sich viel leichter druckertüchtigen. Da Russland schon bei den bemannten militärischen U-Booten zu den Tieftauchexperten zählt, wäre es möglich, dass das Ding hier bestehende Ortungs- und vor allem Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen untertauchen kann, biss es (mit Vollgas) den Kontinentalhang hoch muss.


Wobei die Drohne dann selbst bei Erreichen von 200 km/h (Was schon aufgrund der Bauform eher optimistisch ist ...) immer noch rund eine Stunde lärmend mit äußerster Fahrt unterwegs sein muss. Das ist ein Fest für jede moderne U-Boot-Abwehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Ein kleineres Boot mit gleicher Antriebsleistung kann höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreichen. Spielt für die Marschfahrt keine Rolle, wie du selbst schreibst, aber soweit ich weiß wären 200 km/h für viele Anti-U-Torpedos ein großes Problem, im Gegensatz zu den 70-90 km/h von Jagd-U-Booten. Da das Ding scheinbar für Angriffe auf Küstenziele konzipiert ist, ersetzt es außerdem die noch langsameren und wohl auch in Marschfahrt lauteren Raketenträger, unterläuft aber die gegen deren Waffensysteme konzipierten Nahverteidigungsmaßnahmen.


Nicht vergessen, das Ganze ist zwar dem Wesen nach ein Torpedo, dem Format nach aber eher ein schnelles Mini-U-Boot. Küstengestützte, fliegende U-Boot-Jagdeinheiten sind, wenn noch am Boden befindlich, binnen weniger Minuten einsatzbereit, bei höherem Verteidigungsbereitschaftszustand sogar permanent in der Luft. Einem Objekt, dass mindestens eine Stunde lang mit äußerster Fahrt läuft, kann man von Flugzeugen oder mittels ASROC so viel Zeug in die Bahn werfen, dass die doppelte oder sogar dreifache Höchstfahrt eines Jagd-U-Boots auch nichts mehr bringt. Von vor der Küste operierenden Schiffe, die zeitlich abgestimmt einen Vorhang aus Wasserbomben legen oder von torpedobestückten Seeminen ganz zu schweigen.

100%ige Sicherheit gibt es natürlich nie, aber die Mär von der "unaufhaltbaren Superwaffe" sehe ich aus den vorliegenden Informationen eher nicht bestätigt. Optimistisch gesehen, ist es eine Abrundung des MAD-Arsenals.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Das Ding hat keine Crew und somit bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit eine praktisch unbegrenzte Seeausdauer. Es könnte also schon zu Beginn (oder noch vor Beginn) eines Konfliktes Stellung beziehen (eine Art Ankersystem vorausgesetzt - einfach Abstellen dürfte nicht gehen, ohne dass es sich festsaugt) und warten. Abgesehen von runtergefahrenen Reaktor (dessen Restgeräusche in der Nähe eines aktiven Riffes, die schon allein wegen dem Schutz vor Grundgeschleppnetzen wünschenswert wäre, nicht mehr zu orten sind) und den Aufsteigenlassen/einholen einer Kommunikationssonde alle paar Tage/Wochen/Monate wäre es kaum aufzuspüren und bei Aktivierung nicht mehr abzufangen


Seit sich die Russen in den frühen 70ern mehrfach bis vor die US-Küste gepirscht haben, werden allerdings genau diese natürlichen Verstecke (Riffe, Gräben, Wracks etc.) besonders intensiv patrouilliert. Um so mehr bei höherer Verteidigungsbereitschaft.

Auch das mit dem Reaktor sehe ich kritisch. Die Stärke von Kanyon ist die Geschwindigkeit, andere Abwehrmittel hat es nicht. Ganz herunterfahren kann man den Reaktor also nicht. Auch ein auf Minimum arbeitender Reaktor braucht eine Pumpe, die um so hörbarer ist, da im Gegensatz zu einem herkömmlichen U-Boot viel weniger Material und Luft (!) als als Dämmschicht wirken.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Ding (auch) eine Strömungspumpe hat, aber die funktioniert eben nur, wenn es in Fahrt ist, jedoch nicht, wenn es irgendwo ankert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Geringe Größe und fehlende Crew machen es auch billiger. Es kann also leicht in Stückzahlen eingesetzt werden, die die Verfolgungs-Kapazitäten eine Gegners zumindest punktuell überlasten können. Solange noch kein heißer Konflikt herrscht kann man ein entdecktes Exemplar ja nicht direkt zerstören, sondern muss es beschatten. Wenn da 20 Stück auf einmal ankämen, wäre die NATO extrem am rotieren. Und Täuschkörper mit gleicher Geräuschsignatur, für die ein simpler elektrischer Antrieb reicht, können dieses Problem vervielfachen.


Wie schon geschrieben, ich denke nicht, dass das Teil deutlich billiger ist als ein atomgetriebenes Jagd-U-Boot. Verkleinerte Systeme, die obendrein noch wartungsfrei ausgelegt sein müssen, sind in aller Regel deutlich teurer als solche, die mehr Platz haben und die von einer Crew täglich betreut werden können. Und angesichts der Besoldung russicher Mannschaften glaube ich auch nicht, dass da viel eingespart werden kann.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Kanyon immer noch von U-Booten getartet werden soll, was - neben dem generellen technischen Stand autonomer Steuerungsysteme -  schwer dagegen spricht, dass es überhaupt in der Lage ist, autark durch die Weltmeere zu navigieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Es ist so klein, dass es nicht nur von den Spionage-/Rettungs-U-Boot-Träger-U-Booten aus eingesetzt werden kann, sondern auch von nahezu jeder beliebigen Unter- oder sogar Überwassereinheiten transportiert werden kann. Darunter auch solche, die nicht als militärisch erkennbar sind.


Das Teil ist rund 20 Meter lang und hat einen Durchmesser von rund zwei Metern und ist bis in die kleinste Ecke vollgestopft mit Technik, wiegt also auch entsprechend. Das kann man meines Erachtens nicht mal eben unter jeden Trawler pappen. Da kommen bereits nur wenige militärische Über- und Unterwasserboote in Betracht und die Zahl in Frage kommender, zivil anmutender Plattformen dürfte noch überschaubarer sein.

Alles, was mir da als Option einfällt, könnte man genauso einfach als getarnten Raketenträger einsetzen, der dann nicht nur einen Kernsprengkopf mit (bestenfalls) 200 km/h, sondern mehrere mit der vier- bis fünffachen Geschwindigkeit und entsprechend reduzierter Vorwarnzeit in Ziel bringen würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Wenn Russland auf die banale Idee kommt, eine Variante ohne Sprengkopf zu bauen und als Forschungs- oder Überwachungssystem zu deklarieren (das wäre, so ganz nebenbei, eine VERDAMMT GEILE Ozeanographieplattform), können sie jederzeit "aus gutem Grund" und ganz ohne Beeinträchtigung des internationalen Friedens die Dinger auf dem ganzen Globus durch internationale Gewässer schippern lassen, ohne dass jemand von außen die Waffe vom Sensorträger unterscheiden kann. Das Ding wäre für Nukleartorpedos das, was Global Hawk für (langsame) Nuklearmarschflugkörper ist: Funktional identisch, nicht unterscheidbar und ständig in Schlagdistanz vor der eigenen Hoheitszone unterwegs.


Das ist mal eine ziemlich ziemlich interessante Idee.  

Tatsächlich bleibe das nicht ohne größere diplomatische Verwerfungen und um international als Forschungsgerät anerkannt zu werden (Behaupten kann man ja viel und es wurde bereits initial als Waffensystem angekündigt ...), müssten Sichtungen gestattet werden, die dann wohl doch etwas mehr über die Technik verraten würden, als der russischen Marine lieb sein kann.

Von der Antwort ganz zu schweigen. Da hätte man vermutlich eine Wiederholung der Kubakrise und am Ende ziehen dann lieber doch alle Seiten ihre Spielzeuge aus dem Vorgarten der jeweils Anderen zurück.


----------



## hoffgang (27. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, das Ganze ist zwar dem Wesen nach ein Torpedo, dem Format nach aber eher ein schnelles Mini-U-Boot. Küstengestützte, fliegende U-Boot-Jagdeinheiten sind, wenn noch am Boden befindlich, binnen weniger Minuten einsatzbereit, bei höherem Verteidigungsbereitschaftszustand sogar permanent in der Luft. Einem Objekt, dass mindestens eine Stunde lang mit äußerster Fahrt läuft, kann man von Flugzeugen oder mittels ASROC so viel Zeug in die Bahn werfen, dass die doppelte oder sogar dreifache Höchstfahrt eines Jagd-U-Boots auch nichts mehr bringt. Von vor der Küste operierenden Schiffe, die zeitlich abgestimmt einen Vorhang aus Wasserbomben legen oder von torpedobestückten Seeminen ganz zu schweigen.



Ich hab nicht alles dazu hier im Thread gelesen und ich finde den Link ad hoc nicht, aber dazu gibts bereits intensive Forschung und man ist sich einig: Was man aktuell hat reicht NICHT aus - sofern die Leistungswerte dieser neuen Waffe in der Realität erreicht werden.

Wesentlich für das was du als Abwehrmaßnahmen beschreibst, ist das Wissen, dass etwas auch unterwegs ist. Die USA sind aktuell nicht in der Lage ihre komplette Pazifikküste mit derartigem Aufwand 24/7 zu schützen. Es wird - wie bei klassischen Raketenbooten auch - darauf hinauslaufen, dass man Belogrod vom Zeitpunkt des Auslaufens bis Rückkehr in den Hafen permanent beschattet, zumindest solange, bis man im Pazifik und an den wichtigsten Häfen / Küstenlinien zusätzliche Maßnahmen wie z.b. unterseeische passive Sonarerfassung installiert hat.

Das ist ein scheiß Boot, aber die USA haben aktuell keine Antwort darauf und müssten massive Ressource aufwenden um Schutz herzustellen.

Ich empfehle dazu https://twitter.com/covertshores?lang=de & was er dazu bei Forbes schreibt.








						H I Sutton
					

H I Sutton's stories. I cover the changing world of underwater warfare.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mein Augenmerk lag weniger auf Betriebssicherheit als darauf, dass das Teil über weite Strecken seiner Fahrt unbemerkt bleiben muss, bis es in Zielreichweite ist. Da wäre es eher unpraktisch, wenn es jeder Satellit mit Wärmebildkamera schon beim Abschuss/Auslaufen auf dem Schirm hat.
> 
> Aber ja, auch der Schutz von Personal ist ein Punkt, schließlich wird Kanyon per U-Boot transportiert. Und egal, was man so in schlechten Filmen sieht, auch Russland möchte seine teuer ausgebildeten Crews möglichst lange behalten und nicht für den Transport eines Zäpfchens opfern.



Wärmebildkameras haben durch Wasser nur eine sehr geringe Reichweite, ein paar 100 m Salzwasser schirmen auch sonstige Radioaktivität ganz gut ab. Ich glaube, wie gesagt, dass die Dinger trotzdem gut geschützt sind, einfach weil sich "massiver Strahlenschutz" und "massiver Druckkörper" ziemlich gut kombinieren lassen, aber wenn man den Reaktor mit hoch aufgereinigten Isotopen bestückt, sodass er in Ruhe/bei Transport und Wartung kaum Gammastrahlen abgibt, könnte man tatsächlich darauf verzichten. Die U-gestützten Nuklearwaffen haben ja auch nur eine minimale Abschirmung, weil sie bis zur Aktivierung nur schwache Alphastrahler sind, gegen die schon die mechanisch nötige Verpackung reicht.



> Wobei die Drohne dann selbst bei Erreichen von 200 km/h (Was schon aufgrund der Bauform eher optimistisch ist ...) immer noch rund eine Stunde lärmend mit äußerster Fahrt unterwegs sein muss. Das ist ein Fest für jede moderne U-Boot-Abwehr.



Weiß ich nicht. Wie flächendeckend ist denn die moderne U-Abwehr? Und wie viele ihrer Waffen kann sie gegen ein so schnelles Ziel überhaupt einsetzen? Wenn das Ding in der Lage ist, seinerseits die Gegenwart von U-Jägern zu erkennen, könnte es solange langsam bleiben, bis entdeckt wurde bzw. davon ausgehen muss, dass es entdeckt wurde. Da Flugzeuge und Schiffe nur einen Bruchteil des Gewässer gleichzeitig beachten können, geschieht das möglicherweise erst kurz vor dem Ziel. 

Und womit willst du es dann bekämpfen? Alle bordgestützten Waffen fallen aus, weil dein bord vermutlich zuweit weg ist und keine Chance hat, Abstand aufzuholen. Aus der Luft abgeworfene Wasserbomben werden schwierig, weil sie eine gewisse Zeit zum Absinken brauchen, bei so hoher Geschwindigkeit also weit vorm Ziel abgeworfen werden müssen. Das Ding wird aber Haken schlagen und schon brauchst du mehrere Lufteinheiten, um einen ganze Sperrlinie auszulegen und die müssen soweit vor dem Ziel fliegen, dass sie es selbst schon nicht mehr in Sicht haben. Auch aus der Reichweite abgeworfener Sonarbojen wird es sich schnell entfernen. Ein Abfangmanöver ist so zwar nicht unmöglich, erfordert aber das korrdinierte Vorgehen von möglicherweise vier oder mehr Lufteinheiten - das ist eine ziemliche Herausforderung für eine U-Jagdschiff, das nur zwei Hubschrauber dabei hat  . Und bislang hat zumindest Deutschland keine Überschall-U-Jäger im Einsatz, die schnell aushelfen könnten. Bleiben noch zielsuchende Torpedos, egal ob mittels Rakete oder Fluggerät in die Nähe gebracht. Die sind aber daraus ausgelegt, sich auf die Schraubengeräusche auszurichten - und zu langsam, um überhaupt von hinten angreifen zu können. Selbst mit einem besseren Zielsuchsystem muss man erst einmal ein gleich schnelles oder schnelleres Objekt von vorne abfangen können, ein Torpedo ist ja nicht so wendig wie eine Rakete. Ingesamt würde ich eine Situation wie bei Teilen der DDR-Luftabwehr in den 60ern/70ern erwarten: Die hatte auch nur eine Chance gehabt, einem anfliegenden NATO-Angreifer von vorne eine reinzupfeffern und dann hätte sie ihm nur noch nachwinken können.

Eine Punktverteilung z.B. eines Verbandes ist gegen das System dennoch relativ leicht möglich, weil das Erfassungsnetz dicht ist. Aber als Zweitschlagswaffe vor längeren Küsten würde ich es schon als Herausforderung bezeichnen, die gerade im Falle der USA viel Ressourcen binden dürfte.




> Nicht vergessen, das Ganze ist zwar dem Wesen nach ein Torpedo, dem Format nach aber eher ein schnelles Mini-U-Boot. Küstengestützte, fliegende U-Boot-Jagdeinheiten sind, wenn noch am Boden befindlich, binnen weniger Minuten einsatzbereit, bei höherem Verteidigungsbereitschaftszustand sogar permanent in der Luft. Einem Objekt, dass mindestens eine Stunde lang mit äußerster Fahrt läuft, kann man von Flugzeugen oder mittels ASROC so viel Zeug in die Bahn werfen, dass die doppelte oder sogar dreifache Höchstfahrt eines Jagd-U-Boots auch nichts mehr bringt. Von vor der Küste operierenden Schiffe, die zeitlich abgestimmt einen Vorhang aus Wasserbomben legen oder von torpedobestückten Seeminen ganz zu schweigen.



Die Schiffe werden Vorwarnzeiten von 2-3 Stunden brauchen, wenn sie genug Zeit für einen Abfangkurs haben sollen. Das kann gegen ein in Marschfahrt so schwer zu ortendendes Objekt wohl kaum garantiert werden. Das neuestes ASROC-System der US-Armee wird auf Wiki mit 22 km Reichweite angegeben. Das heißt allein die USA müssten 400 Stationierungspunkte (ob stationär an Land oder auf Schiffen, die auch mal in Häfen müssen, lasse ich offen) verteilen, um an ihrer gesamten Küste permanent für eine Notverteidigung bereit zu sein. Das entspricht beinahe der Gesamtzahl der gebauten Einheiten. Da der lahme Torpedo gegen ein so schnelles Ziel aber nicht mehr effektiv zielsuchend wäre, sondern praktisch einer raketengelegten Wasserbombe entspräche, sollte jeder Stützpunkt in der Lage sein, eine Salve von 10-20 Stück pro potentiellen Angreifer abzufeuern. (Das Teile der US-Küste keine Verteidigung wert sind, klammere ich mal aus. Umgekehrt muss man bei Prioritätszielen mit einem konzentrierten Mehrfachangriff rechnen und entsprechend mehr Feuerkapazität einplanen.)



> 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es natürlich nie, aber die Mär von der "unaufhaltbaren Superwaffe" sehe ich aus den vorliegenden Informationen eher nicht bestätigt. Optimistisch gesehen, ist es eine Abrundung des MAD-Arsenals.



Mehr sicherlich nicht. Weniger aber auch nicht, denn die MAD-Gegenmaßnahmen sind bislang gar nicht auf einen unterseeischen Anschleicher ausgelegt und die Anti-U-Konzepte wiederum nicht für den Gebiets-/Küstenschutz, sondern nur auf die Verteidigung von Überwassereinheiten. Russland schafft hier also ein zusätzliche Bedrohungsszenario, dass zwar technisch durchaus aufhaltbar wäre, aber nicht mit den bereits vorhandenen Systemen. Und das war letztlich immer die Wirkung von MAD-Rüstung: Man kann zwar dafür sorgen, dass man das schlimmste nicht mehr fürchten muss, aber das kostet einen dann auch was. Und da niemand ein unbegrenztes Militärbudget hat sind alle Mittel, die der Gegner in zusätzliche Verteidigung investieren muss, eine Schwächung seiner potentiellen Offensive.



> Seit sich die Russen in den frühen 70ern mehrfach bis vor die US-Küste gepirscht haben, werden allerdings genau diese natürlichen Verstecke (Riffe, Gräben, Wracks etc.) besonders intensiv patrouilliert. Um so mehr bei höherer Verteidigungsbereitschaft.
> 
> Auch das mit dem Reaktor sehe ich kritisch. Die Stärke von Kanyon ist die Geschwindigkeit, andere Abwehrmittel hat es nicht. Ganz herunterfahren kann man den Reaktor also nicht. Auch ein auf Minimum arbeitender Reaktor braucht eine Pumpe, die um so hörbarer ist, da im Gegensatz zu einem herkömmlichen U-Boot viel weniger Material und Luft (!) als als Dämmschicht wirken.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Ding (auch) eine Strömungspumpe hat, aber die funktioniert eben nur, wenn es in Fahrt ist, jedoch nicht, wenn es irgendwo ankert.



Es gibt auch Reaktorkonzepte, die in (quasi-)abgeschalteten Zustand nur mittels Konvektion gekühlt werden. Und Russland arbeitet z.B. im erwähnten Projekt 1083.1 mit reichlich Batterien zusätzlich zu einem Reaktor (wie eindrucksvoll bewiesen wurde, als die Kiste nach Umstellung auf Li-Io einschließlich eines Teils der Crew abgefackelt ist), sodass sie die nötige Technik für ein kaltstartfähiges System in der Tasche haben. Ein großer Nachteil wäre, da hast du recht, dass dieses mehrere dutzend Minuten bräuchte, ehe seine einzige Verteidigungsmöglichkeit bereitstünde sprich bis es den Reaktor wieder laufen hat und mehr als ein paar Meilen mit ein paar Knoten zurücklegen kann. Aber ohne Crew kann es vorher nicht nur die Antriebsturbinen stillegen, sondern eben auch sämtliche Nebenaggregate, Generatoren, Pumpen, etc.. Es braucht keine Klimatisierung, keine Luftaufbereitung, keine Süßwassergewinnung, keine Gefrierlager, etc. die alle nur für 1-2 Stunden abgeschaltet werden können, sondern es wäre passiv überhaupt nicht mehr detektierbar. Einheiten, die sich mit aktivem Sonar nähern, könnte es (auch dank seiner fehlenden eigenen Geräuschsignatur) schon sehr früh erkennen, lange bevor es selbst erkennbar wird. Je nach Vorwarnzeit un breite des abgetasteten Streifens könnte der Schläfer dann entweder versuchen, mit Batteriekraft im rechten Winkel aus dem Suchstreifen zu fahren oder aber den Reaktor anschmeißen (wo aktiv gepingt wird, lauscht vermutlich gerade niemand passiv) und dann volle Kanne reiß aus nehmen. Es muss ja in angespannten Zeiten keine vollständige Flucht sein - solange einem niemand innerhalb der EWZ ein Netz auf den Kopf wirft, droht nicht einmal diplomatisches Fingerwedeln.

Auch hier gilt natürlich wieder: Technisch kann man das besser machen. Es gibt in der Ozeanographie akustische Systeme mit einer Reichweite (eine Strecke) von über 20000 km und einer Sendeleistung, die so gering ist, dass Wahlschützer zwar immer noch im Dreieck springen, aber selbst der deutsche Staat (mit Blick auf fossile Energieträger) ein Auge zudrückt. Auf dieser Basis ein LPI-Sonar zu entwickeln, dessen aktive Reichweite mindestens genauso groß ist wie seine Erkennbarkeit durch Gegner in einer ohnehin geräuschintensiven Umgebung, sollte leicht möglich sein. Aber: Das muss man jetzt eben erst einmal machen und in großer Zahl flächendeckend ausrollen, nur um sich vor 1-2 Dutzend gegnerische Waffen zu schützen. (Für die normale U-Boot-Jagd wäre so etwas sinnlos, da ein schwer zu erkenendes Sonar mitten auf dem offenen Meer immer noch eine offensichtliche, verdächtige Geräuschquelle an der eigentlich leeren Oberfläche ist.)



> Wie schon geschrieben, ich denke nicht, dass das Teil deutlich billiger ist als ein atomgetriebenes Jagd-U-Boot. Verkleinerte Systeme, die obendrein noch wartungsfrei ausgelegt sein müssen, sind in aller Regel deutlich teurer als solche, die mehr Platz haben und die von einer Crew täglich betreut werden können. Und angesichts der Besoldung russicher Mannschaften glaube ich auch nicht, dass da viel eingespart werden kann.



Verkleinern ist eine Sache, weggelassen eine ganz andere. Guck dir mal an, wieviel Raum in einem U-Boot für Crew-Arbeitsplätze, Crew-Unterbrindung, Crew-Verpflegung, Crew-Wasser und -Abwasser sowie vor allem Klimatisierung & Co draufgeht. Das ist, gerade in dieser Größenklasse, schnell mal das halbe Boot. Mit Waffensystemen, die hier auf einen Gefechtskopf reduziert sind, bis zu drei Viertel. Umgekehrt werden am Atomreaktor aber wohl kaum/hoffentlich nenneswert Wartungsarbeiten während der Fahrt durchgeführt.




> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Kanyon immer noch von U-Booten getartet werden soll, was - neben dem generellen technischen Stand autonomer Steuerungsysteme -  schwer dagegen spricht, dass es überhaupt in der Lage ist, autark durch die Weltmeere zu navigieren.



Dazu gibt es wiedersprüchliche Angaben (wie sowieso fast alles außer dem Konzept "atomgetrieben, atombestückt, autonom" recht unklar ist. Ich würde nicht einmal darauf vertrauen, dass die verfügbaren Bildern tatsächlich das Waffensystem zeigen). Einige sprechen von mehreren Wochen Anfahrtstrecke, was transozeanische Reichweite bedeuten würde. Da sich Stecken von 1000 - 2000 km VIEL einfacher, VIEL billiger und vor allem VIEL leiser mit Batterien (notfalls Brennstoffzellen) bewerkstelligen lassen, würde ich das definitiv in Betracht ziehen. Jenseits von 500 km Entfernung und ohne eigene Messsysteme vor Ort wird es ohnehin schwierig, Drift auszugleichen, also muss das Ding irgend einen Weg haben, seinen Standort zu bestimmen, was auch wirklich keine Herausforderung ist. Sobald es das kann, kann es aber auch seinen eigenen Kurs planen. Die großen Schwierigkeiten autonomer Schiffe "wie gehe ich mit Sturm um?" "wie verindere ich Kollisionen?" und "wie rette ich Schiffbrüchige?" werden ja mit einfachen "njet" abgehandelt  .



> Das Teil ist rund 20 Meter lang und hat einen Durchmesser von rund zwei Metern und ist bis in die kleinste Ecke vollgestopft mit Technik, wiegt also auch entsprechend. Das kann man meines Erachtens nicht mal eben unter jeden Trawler pappen. Da kommen bereits nur wenige militärische Über- und Unterwasserboote in Betracht und die Zahl in Frage kommender, zivil anmutender Plattformen dürfte noch überschaubarer sein.



Das Ding ist in der Lage, in der Wassersäule zu schweben und autonom ein Ziel anzupeilen. Das könntest du unter ein Kanu packen. Einzige Anforderung für eine sinnvolle Startbasis: Deutlich breiter und etwas länger, damit man es darunter nicht sieht und idealerweise stark genug, um es mitzuziehen, damit man die Geräuschsignatur des Reaktors einsparen kann. (Alternativ: Frachtraum, der lang und breit genug ist und Ladegeschirr, das tragfähig genug ist. Auch das bieten gar nicht mal so wenige Schiffe und selbst einige Fischverarbeiter kämen tatsächlich dank Heckrampe in Frage, auch wenn man sich dann natürlich nicht kontrollieren lassen darf.)
Ein nicht zu großes Trägerschiff ist sogar von Vorteil, schließlich hat man mit Fracht 2-3 m mehr Tiefgang und, wenn man ganz ohne Umbauarbeiten auskommen will, ggf. das Echolot blockiert.



> Alles, was mir da als Option einfällt, könnte man genauso einfach als getarnten Raketenträger einsetzen, der dann nicht nur einen Kernsprengkopf mit (bestenfalls) 200 km/h, sondern mehrere mit der vier- bis fünffachen Geschwindigkeit und entsprechend reduzierter Vorwarnzeit in Ziel bringen würde.



Das wäre eine interessante Steigerung, ja. Allerdings braucht man für einen Raketenstarter weitaus komplexere Technik und hat eine weitere Fehlerquelle eingebunden, die normalerweise tatsächlich onboard überwacht wird. Die bislang veranschlagten 100 MT kriegst du außerdem auf keine bestehende Rakete, das wäre dann schon ein recht großer Mehrfachstarter - oder eher gesagt ein stink normales U-Boot, bei dem man die Crew weggelassen hat. Was, siehe oben, von der Platzökonomie her sehr sinnvoll ist, aber doch ein etwas anderes Format von Waffensystem mit deutlich anderen Eingeschaften. Z.B. hat man dann nicht mehr den Vorteil, leicht große Tauchtiefen realisieren zu können, man ist viel leichter zu orten und möglicherweise denken selbst Russen mal an so etwas wir Proliferation, wenn auch auf andere Art: So ein Ding zuverlässig abbzuwehren ist zwar schwer. Aber einmalig ein Exemplar wegzufischen ist nicht unmöglich. Da eine nukleare Selbstzerstörung bei außerplanmäßigen Vorkommnissen ... keinen internationalen Beifall bekommen dürfte ... muss man also mittelfristig davon ausgehen, eine Einheit an den CIA zu verlieren. Wenn da dann nur ein kompakter Reaktor und ein überdimensionierter Sprengkopf (sowie ein paar gegrillte Mikrochips) drin sind, ist das tollerabel. Aber einen Satz voll funktionsfähiger RSM-56 will man vielleicht so direkt in die gegnerische Labore liefern.



> Das ist mal eine ziemlich ziemlich interessante Idee.



Deswegen bin ich hier: Weil militärische Technik fernab von "sinnvoll" oder "bezahlbar" einfach mal "machbar" ausprobiert  . Und das interessiert mich, extreme Technik. Nicht die Töterei dahinter. ("... aber manchmal traf ich London"  )



> Tatsächlich bleibe das nicht ohne größere diplomatische Verwerfungen und um international als Forschungsgerät anerkannt zu werden (Behaupten kann man ja viel und es wurde bereits initial als Waffensystem angekündigt ...), müssten Sichtungen gestattet werden, die dann wohl doch etwas mehr über die Technik verraten würden, als der russischen Marine lieb sein kann.
> 
> Von der Antwort ganz zu schweigen. Da hätte man vermutlich eine Wiederholung der Kubakrise und am Ende ziehen dann lieber doch alle Seiten ihre Spielzeuge aus dem Vorgarten der jeweils Anderen zurück.



Haben die USA denn viel über Global Hawk verraten und den Russen ein Exemplar für detailierte Analyse/Demontage zur Verfügung gestellt? Ich denke nicht. Von dutzenden großen Satelliten, die jedes Jahr gestartet werden und die jeder einzelne eine orbitale Nuklearwaffe sein könnten, ganz zu schweigen. Natürlich würde es diplomatische Verwerfungen geben, wenn man so etwas groß ankündigt. Aber warum sollte man ein ozenographisches Forschungssystem großartig ankündigen? Ich wette, 99% der Leute hier wissen nicht, dass die US Navy autonome Drohnen für die Tiefseekartierung nutzt (die, so ganz nebenbei, groß genug für den Transport von Nuklearsprengköpfen wären). Sowas macht man einfach (genauso wie bewaffnete Drohnen auf einmal über Vorderasien flogen, ohne dass irgend jemand gefragt wurde und das war zumindest eine offensichtliche Verletzung des Luftraums). Praktischerweise liegt ja noch in der Natur der Sache, dass davon erst einmal kaum jemand etwas bemerkt. Hier mal eine Signatur, da mal ein Anzeichen - sicherlich würden die Indizien nach einer gewissen Zeit zahlreich werden. Aber was soll dann passieren? "Hallo Putin, wir haben den Eindruck, dass deine Marine häufiger nukleargetriebene Vehikel durch internationale Gewässer fahren lässt. Dabei wisst ihr doch genau, dass man Kampfplattformen nicht einfach so vor fremde Küsten schicken soll!!" "Kampfplattformen vor fremden Küsten? Sie müssen was mit US-Flugzeugträgern verwechseln. Wir haben nur Forschungssonden, aber die stören seit Jahren niemanden."

Es wäre natürlich eine Belastung der diplomatischen Beziehungen. Aber das ist vieles und die hier würde sich nicht mit einem besonderen Schockmoment hervortun. Verglichen mit der Ermordung politischer Feinde unter Gefährung weiterer Zivilisten mitten auf fremden Territorium, dem Abschuss von Zivilmaschinen in Friedenszeiten oder dem Einmarsch in und die Eingliederung von Teilen von Nachbarstaaten ist das diplomatisch eine Lapalie. Und nicht vergessen: Es muss ja nicht einmal das gleiche System sein. Es muss nur für westliche Ortungsgeräte so aussehen/sich so anhören. "Wir präsentieren: Lithiumionitsch, die komplett nuklerfrei angetriebene, neue Forschungsdrohne, mit aktiv wassergekühltem Elektroantrieb. Ehe sie für die nächsten Monate bei geringer Geschwindigkeit durch den Atlantik kriecht, darf jeder mal so genau hingucken, wie auch immer er will".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht alles dazu hier im Thread gelesen und ich finde den Link ad hoc nicht, aber dazu gibts bereits intensive Forschung und man ist sich einig: Was man aktuell hat reicht NICHT aus - sofern die Leistungswerte dieser neuen Waffe in der Realität erreicht werden.
> 
> Wesentlich für das was du als Abwehrmaßnahmen beschreibst, ist das Wissen, dass etwas auch unterwegs ist. Die USA sind aktuell nicht in der Lage ihre komplette Pazifikküste mit derartigem Aufwand 24/7 zu schützen. Es wird - wie bei klassischen Raketenbooten auch - darauf hinauslaufen, dass man Belogrod vom Zeitpunkt des Auslaufens bis Rückkehr in den Hafen permanent beschattet, zumindest solange, bis man im Pazifik und an den wichtigsten Häfen / Küstenlinien zusätzliche Maßnahmen wie z.b. unterseeische passive Sonarerfassung installiert hat.
> 
> ...



Und neben dem Aufwand hat dieser Verteidungsplan noch einen zweiten Haken: Er zielt auf ein VERMUTETES Trägerboot ab, dass ggf. sechs Tochter-Boote aussetzen könnte. Also ist man sich (meine obige These zur leichten Umsetzbarkeit von Hilfsträgern noch gar nicht berücksichtigt) zum einen nicht sicher, dass man nur dieses eine Ziel beschatten muss (da die Dmitri Donskoj groß genug ist, um ein volles Dutzend unter sich zu verstecken und sowieso ständig in Docks abhängt, muss man die auf alle Fälle auch auf dem Radar haben. Und BS-136 ist sogar explizit für den Transport von Mini-U-Booten umgerüstet worden). Zum anderen kann sich das zu beschattene Ziel auch mal eben in sieben Ziele aufteilen. Eine autonome, wiedereinsammelbare Drohne kann man schließlich auch mal zu Übungszwecken aussetzen (im Gegensatz zu Torpedos, die man nur in angemeldeten Gefechtsübungen feuert). Die USA müssen also allein für die Belogrod permanent sieben Verfolger vor Norwegen und weitere sieben im Bereich der Beringstraße bereithalten. Mit Wechselzyklen würde das die komplette Virinia-Flotte binden. Die Seawolfs einschließlich Jimi Carter dann bitte für die potenziellen anderen U-Träger bereithalten.
Ooops. Die Navy hat keinerlei moderne Angriffs- oder Special-Mission-U-Boote mehr frei. Alle in der Verteidigung eines einzigen Waffensystemes gebunden. (Und es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es bei so einem Gewusel zu einer Kollision kommt.)


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Die Sache ist doch, wenn irgendjemand so ein System für den Erstschlag benutzt kommt halt ein massiver Zweitschlag zurück und die können auch nicht abgewehrt werden. Er hätte nichts gewonnen, mir machen diese Systeme eher in konventionellen Konflikten sorgen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Februar 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wesentlich für das was du als Abwehrmaßnahmen beschreibst, ist das Wissen, dass etwas auch unterwegs ist. Die USA sind aktuell nicht in der Lage ihre komplette Pazifikküste mit derartigem Aufwand 24/7 zu schützen.


Die komplette Pazifikküste muss auch gar nicht geschützt werden, sondern lediglich die Abschnitte, an denen es Infrastruktur gibt, für die 1.) es sich lohnt und 2.) für die es funktioniert, mittels eines Kernsprengkopfs eine Tsunami-Welle auszulösen. Der Küstenschutz hat allerdings bereits _jetzt_ einen Perimeter, der für die Abwehr von Angriffen mit Raketen-Booten ausgelegt ist.

Ferner benötigt die russische Marine Informationen, welcher Küstenabschnitt gerade wie gut geschützt ist (Was auch nur geht, indem man die Verlegung von Schiffen / Booten beobachtet ...) und muss diese ggf. auch an das Träger-U-Boot bzw. an den Torpedo selbst durchgeben können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht. Wie flächendeckend ist denn die moderne U-Abwehr? Und wie viele ihrer Waffen kann sie gegen ein so schnelles Ziel überhaupt einsetzen? Wenn das Ding in der Lage ist, seinerseits die Gegenwart von U-Jägern zu erkennen, könnte es solange langsam bleiben, bis entdeckt wurde bzw. davon ausgehen muss, dass es entdeckt wurde.


Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wohlgemerkt, ich bin kein Experte, aber ich weiß, das auf U-Booten gründlich ausgebildete und in zahlreichen praktischen Manövern geschulte Experten daran arbeiten, Sonarsignale auszuwerten und daraus Offensiv- und Defensivmuster abzuleiten. Wenn die "A.I." des Torpedos dasselbe leisten kann, Hut ab ... In dem Fall beantrage ich am besten gleich die russische Staatsbürgerschaft, weil sie dem Rest der Welt Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte voraus sind.

Ansonsten bleibe ich erst einmal dabei, dass das ein sehr großer und sehr schneller, aber auch ziemlich dummer Torpedo ist, der sich nach dem Absetzen - mit zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktuellen Informationen gefüttert - auf vorgeplanten Kurs in möglichst großer Tiefe möglichst langsam anpirscht und beim Erreichen flacher Küstengewässer auf irgend etwas zwischen 50 und 100 Knoten beschleunigt, was je nach Kontinentalhang / Wassertiefe, Wasserbeschaffenheit, Wassertemperatur und lokaler Abwehrdichte eine Endziellaufzeit von bis zu einer Stunde bedeuten kann.

Um darauf zu reagieren, muss man die vorhandene Abwehrmaßnahmen sicherlich umstrukturieren, aber im Grunde ist alles Erforderliche vorhanden.
Ich denke übrigens, dass es letzten Endes genau darum geht: Die seit Jahrzehnten ausgebaute und perfektionierte Maßnahmen zur Streuung zu zwingen. Es genügt nicht mehr, nach Raketenbooten zu suchen und diese abzufangen, bevor sie in Schussreichweite sind, sondern man den Auskuck auch nach innen richten. Wie sehr, hängt davon ab, wie weit genau der Torpedo autark fahren kann, in welcher Tiefe er ausgeklinkt werden kann und wie weit seine Reaktions- und Manövrierfähigkeit tatsächlich reicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und womit willst du es dann bekämpfen? Alle bordgestützten Waffen fallen aus, weil dein bord vermutlich zuweit weg ist und keine Chance hat, Abstand aufzuholen.


Ein Beispiel: ASROC hat eine Geschwindigkeit von über 1000 km/h und eine Reichweite von über 25 Kilometern. Sprich, ab Ortung braucht der Torpedo bei 200 km/h Fahrt (So er diese kolportierte, wenn auch eher zweifelhafte Maximalgeschwindigkeit tatsächlich erreicht ...) immer noch sieben bis acht Minuten, um außer Reichweite zu kommen. Mehr als genug Zeit für ASROC, den Kanyon Torpedos in die Bahn zu legen.
Auch die Boeing P-8 hat mit über 700 km/h kein grundsätzliches Problem, Kanyon einzuholen und den Weg zu verlegen.

Auch hier gilt: Bevor man solche Szenarien nicht geübt hat, kann man über die jeweiligen Chancen natürlich keine verbriefte Aussage treffen. Aber so lange die "Superwaffe" nur als Ankündigung existiert und die verlautbarten und "durchgesickerten" Leistungsdaten extrem variieren, wird die NATO da auch keine Ressourcen aufwenden, um die Bekämpfung eines Phantoms zu üben.
Die bis dahin herrschende Unsicherheit ist alledings genau das, was der Kreml haben will. Seit dem großen Paukenschlag vor über zwei Jahren herrscht Stille und wenn es nach Wowa geht, bleibt das auch so. Einfach mal alle Jubeljahre eine Superwaffe ankündigen ist oftmals viel wirksamer, als die tatsächlich irgendwann in Dienst stellen zu müssen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus der Luft abgeworfene Wasserbomben werden schwierig, weil sie eine gewisse Zeit zum Absinken brauchen, bei so hoher Geschwindigkeit also weit vorm Ziel abgeworfen werden müssen.


Was mit vorhandenen Anti-Sub-Systemen möglich ist, siehe oben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ding wird aber Haken schlagen


Auf und unter Wasser schlägt nichts Haken, was Menschen bauen können. Kanyon kann vielleicht Kurven fahren, wenn es über die sensorischen und vor allem kognitiven Kapazitäten verfügen sollte, was doch sehr fraglich ist

Die Geschwindigkeit des Torpedos ist dabei ein möglicher Vorteil, kann jedoch auch ein Nachteil sein, denn aufgrund der addierten Geschwindigkeiten reduziert sich auch die Möglichkeit, einem *in* die eigene Bahn laufenden Abfangtorpedo auszuweichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> als Zweitschlagswaffe vor längeren Küsten würde ich es schon als Herausforderung bezeichnen, die gerade im Falle der USA *viel Ressourcen binden* dürfte.


This.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Reaktorkonzepte, die in (quasi-)abgeschalteten Zustand nur mittels Konvektion gekühlt werden.


Die von mir erwähnte Strömungspumpe. Dafür muss der Torpedo allerdings langsame Fahrt machen oder sich ideal in eine natürliche Unterwasserströmung parken.

Das ist allerdings alles höchst akademisch, da wir gar nicht wissen, ob Kanyon solche Manöver überhaupt kann. Ich denke nach wie vor, dass das Teil möglichst dicht an geplanten Detonationsposition abgesetzt wird und diese mit möglichst hoher Geschwindigkeit auf möglichst gerader Linie anläuft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verkleinern ist eine Sache, weggelassen eine ganz andere. Guck dir mal an, wieviel Raum in einem U-Boot für Crew-Arbeitsplätze, Crew-Unterbrindung, Crew-Verpflegung, Crew-Wasser und -Abwasser sowie vor allem Klimatisierung & Co draufgeht. Das ist, gerade in dieser Größenklasse, schnell mal das halbe Boot. Mit Waffensystemen, die hier auf einen Gefechtskopf reduziert sind, bis zu drei Viertel. Umgekehrt werden am Atomreaktor aber wohl kaum/hoffentlich nenneswert Wartungsarbeiten während der Fahrt durchgeführt.


Die stets besetzte Reaktorwache ist allerdings auch keine Funktion, die nur erfunden wurde, um U-Boot-Fahrer wach und bei bester Laune zu halten. Ein nicht überwachtes System ist entweder sehr simpel (dagegen spricht das "beworbene" Leistungsprofil) oder es ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, so lange in Betrieb zu sein, dass Regulierung und Korrekturen erforderlich würden.

Ich vermute übrigens, dass die Batteriebestückung eher sparsam gehalten wird bis nicht vorhanden ist, da eines der wartungsanfälligsten Teile. Bei regulären Torpedos, die im U-Boot gelagert und regelmäßig geprüft werden, ist das nicht problematisch, bei außen angedockten hingegen schon. Ich vermute, das Teil soll in aller Regel den Reaktor hoch- und nie wieder herunterfahren, weil es am Ende seiner Fahrt hochgeht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre eine interessante Steigerung, ja. Allerdings braucht man für einen Raketenstarter weitaus komplexere Technik und hat eine weitere Fehlerquelle eingebunden, die normalerweise tatsächlich onboard überwacht wird.


Um genau zu sein, ist ein Raketenstarter nur ein Rohr oder eine Rampe, die den Flugkörper in Position hält. Mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick ungefähr so komplex wie das Aufstellen einer Glasflasche zu Silvester.
Kein Scherz.

Das Problem ist eher, dass ein Raketenstart unmissverständlich verrät, dass man da ist und zumeist auch, wo man ist. Sprich, man hat dann ruckzuck einen ob des Angriffs ziemlich angepissten Gegner auf den Hacken und kann mit einem umgebauten Frachter auch nur schlecht abtauchen und/oder schnell davon fahren/fliegen. Das wäre aber unerheblich, wenn das Schiff autonom fährt und sich die Tarn- bzw. Rumpfbesatzung schon meilenweit vor der Abschussposition auf einem kleinen Fluchtfahrzeug entfernt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die USA denn viel über Global Hawk verraten und den Russen ein Exemplar für detailierte Analyse/Demontage zur Verfügung gestellt?


Das nicht tun zu müssen, wird der Hintergedanke gewesen sein, als man RQ-4 ausdrücklich _nicht_ als ziviles Forschungsgerät deklariert hat.
Und der Iran wiederum hat vorgemacht, dass man auf jeden Fall die Deutungshoheit darüber beansprucht, in welchem Luftraum sich eine als störend empfundene Drohne zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Zerstörung befand.

Und wenn dann irgendwann reihenweise russische "Unterwasser-Forschungsdrohnen" in internationalen Gewässern havarieren sollten, wird sicherlich auch nur lapidar darauf verwiesen, dass bei den Russen ständig was kaputt geht, damit habe man nichts zu tun (sondern es nur von total zufällig in der Nähe befindlichen eigenen "Forschungsfahrzeugen" beobachtet).


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn die "A.I." des Torpedos dasselbe leisten kann, Hut ab


Na das ist nicht das Problem, es geht nur um Mustererkennung wenn wir bei dem Beispiel bleiben. Das kann eine trainierte Machine weitaus besser als der Mensch. 
Wenn die richtigen Menschen sie trainiert haben natürlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wohlgemerkt, ich bin kein Experte, aber ich weiß, das auf U-Booten gründlich ausgebildete und in zahlreichen praktischen Manövern geschulte Experten daran arbeiten, Sonarsignale auszuwerten und daraus Offensiv- und Defensivmuster abzuleiten. Wenn die "A.I." des Torpedos dasselbe leisten kann, Hut ab ... In dem Fall beantrage ich am besten gleich die russische Staatsbürgerschaft, weil sie dem Rest der Welt Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte voraus sind.



Ab welchem Abstand zwischen U-Boot und potentiellem Verfolger wird dieses Wissen benötigt und wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen regulären Sonarpatroulien vor der Küste?
Ich dachte eigentlich eher an einem simplen Sonardetektor, der Alarm schlägt, sobald man mehr-oder-minder klar in Reichweite eines Gegners ist. Im Gegensatz zu einem Angriffs-U-Boot sucht der Torpedo nicht systematisch die Nähe zu gefährlichen Überwassereinheiten und muss deren Verhalten nicht deuten, sondern bewegt sich die meiste Zeit in Gewässern, in denen nur selten jemand vorbeikommt. Die Erkennung brauch er nur, um bei zufälligen Begegnungen vorzeitig die Schleichfahrt abzubrechen.



> Ein Beispiel: ASROC hat eine Geschwindigkeit von über 1000 km/h und eine Reichweite von über 25 Kilometern. Sprich, ab Ortung braucht der Torpedo bei 200 km/h Fahrt (So er diese kolportierte, wenn auch eher zweifelhafte Maximalgeschwindigkeit tatsächlich erreicht ...) immer noch sieben bis acht Minuten, um außer Reichweite zu kommen. Mehr als genug Zeit für ASROC, den Kanyon Torpedos in die Bahn zu legen.
> Auch die Boeing P-8 hat mit über 700 km/h kein grundsätzliches Problem, Kanyon einzuholen und den Weg zu verlegen.



Beide Überwasser-Transportsysteme habe ich angesprochen. Aber wie zerstören die das Ziel unter Wasser?
Ich konnte leider keine Zahlen über die Manövrierfähigkeit nuklear getriebener U-Einheiten finden, aber ankedotenhafte Berichte von 40° Schräglage bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeitsfahrt von Projekt 661 legen nahe, dass selbst komplette Kampf-U-Boote auf dem technischen Stand der 60er schon 0,9-G-Manöver hinbekommen haben. Da wäre 1-2 G für einen derart kompakten, viel moderneren Torpedo (dessen Reaktor mutmaßlich mit dem Projekt für nukleare Marschflugkörper verwandt ist) garantiert kein Problem, die nötigen Kräfte lassen sich unter Wasser ja mit sehr kleinen Flächen erzeugen und stabil sind Tieftauchrümpfe schon aus ganz anderen Gründen. Bei 55 m/s Top-Speed entspräche das einem minimal möglichen Kurvenradius von 150 m. Das heißt umgekehrt: Mehr als 150 m + Zerstörungsradius (50 m?) vor das Ding brauchst du deinen Sprengkopf nicht platzieren, wenn es Ausweichmanöver fährt. Selbst wenn die 200-km/h-Fahrt in nur noch 100 m Tiefe stattfindet, brauchst du für einen gezielten Treffer also ein Waffensystem, dass sich unter Wasser mit mindestens 100 km/h bewegt, um rechtzeitig in Position zu sein. Selbst bei Annahme eines unendlich schnellen Überwasserteils, der dir eine auf den Zentimeter optimale Startposition an der Oberfläche ermöglicht. Das ist weitaus schneller als die Höchstgeschwindigkeit der als ASROC-Gefechtsköpfe genutzten Torpedos selbst in horizontaler Richtung und die sind weder darauf ausgelegt, einen beliebig definierten Punkt (an Stelle eines selbst georteten Ziels) auf kürzestem Wege abzutauchen, noch sich selbst vertikal zu orientieren, um mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf Tiefe zu gehen. 

=> "Weg zu verlegen" ist die korrekte Formulierung: Derzeitige Systeme sind relativ zu dieser Geschwindigkeit und Manövrierfähigkeit als stationäre Minen zu betrachten. Man muss sämtliche potenziellen Kurse durch ein ad-hoc-Minenfeld aus dutzenden ASROCs und/oder Lufttropedos (nur für die oberste Lage an der Oberfläche reicht die Sinkgeschwindigkeit von Minen) blockieren. Wenn die russischen Entwickler mitgedacht haben, lauschen sie zusätzlich noch während der Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrt auf die sehr lauten Eintauchgeräusche dieser zu erwartenden Waffensysteme und können neben Kursänderungen in zwei Dimensionen auch noch eine Vollbremsung (im Wasser ebenfalls mit einfachen Klappen machbar, vor allem wenn einem 2-3 Anwendungen in der Lebensdauer des Gefährtes reichen) als Ausweichmanöver hinlegen, sodass dein Zerstörungsversuch nicht einmal mit einem langgestreckten Halb- (oder Voll-)Ring auskommt, sondern einen gefüllten Kreis sämtlicher für die nächsten 10-20-30 Sekunden in Frage kommender Aufenthaltsorte gleichzeitig in die Luft jagen muss. Wir reden hier von Taktiken, wie sie für flächen-Wasserbombeneinsätze gegen U-Boote Anfang des zweiten Weltkriegs gefahren wurden, nur komprimiert auf wenige Sekunden statt verteilt über Stunden. Das ist nicht mehr mit den Munitionsmengen heutiger (Out-)"Smart"(-ed)-Systeme vergleich, sondern eine ziemlich große Starterbatterie, die auf jedem Küstenschutzschiff für die Abwehr dieses Systems reserviert werden muss und dann eben pro Träger auch nur 56 km Küstenlinie abdeckt. Für militärische Schlüsselpositionen eine noch machbare Kraftanstrengung, für das befürchtete Szenario als Gegenschlagswaffe auch gegen zivile Ziele aber unpraktikabel => Wenn das Ding so gut ist, wie behauptet (und das erscheint technisch machbar), wird es seinem Anspruch als nicht zuverlässig stoppbare Zweitschlagsgarantie in meinen Augen gerecht.



> Die bis dahin herrschende Unsicherheit ist alledings genau das, was der Kreml haben will. Seit dem großen Paukenschlag vor über zwei Jahren herrscht Stille und wenn es nach Wowa geht, bleibt das auch so. Einfach mal alle Jubeljahre eine Superwaffe ankündigen ist oftmals viel wirksamer, als die tatsächlich irgendwann in Dienst stellen zu müssen.



"Fleet in nonbeing" ist definitiv ein wirkungsvolles Konzept in Rüstungswettkämpfen  . Wer wüsste das besser als die US-Armee mit ihren Mach-3-Bombern und ihren 1000den Stealth-Kampfflugzeugen?



> Die von mir erwähnte Strömungspumpe. Dafür muss der Torpedo allerdings langsame Fahrt machen oder sich ideal in eine natürliche Unterwasserströmung parken.



Nein. Rein passive, auf thermischer Konvektion basierende. Was du meinst sind vermutlich Reaktoren, die neben der Restkühlung in praktisch ausgeschaltetem Zustand auch die für Schleichfahrt nötige Energiemenge ohne mechanische Pumpen bereitstellen können. Also um Größenordnungen mehr Wärme abführen müssen, aber eben auch eine Eigenbewegung dafür nutzen können. Was ich meine entspricht eher einem Notkühlsystem, wie sie bislang nur für den Havariefall geplant werden. (nur dass man zusätzlich >>100 °C auschließen muss, damit es nicht blubbert.)



> Das ist allerdings alles höchst akademisch, da wir gar nicht wissen, ob Kanyon solche Manöver überhaupt kann. Ich denke nach wie vor, dass das Teil möglichst dicht an geplanten Detonationsposition abgesetzt wird und diese mit möglichst hoher Geschwindigkeit auf möglichst gerader Linie anläuft.



Schwer zu sagen. Da klafft eine enorme Lücke zwischen dem, was man über business as usual in der russischen Rüstung kennt (und was mehrheitlich noch sowjetische Rüstung darstellt) und dem, was heutzutage technisch denkbar wäre. Da nur eine sehr überschaubare Zahl dieser Waffensysteme gebaut werden soll, würde ich aber nicht erwarten, dass man bei der digitalen Ausstattung spart. Und derartige Manöver erfordern nun wirklich kaum zusätzliche, komplexe Fähigkeiten:
- Reaktor an- und abschalten muss es für den Transport und Tests sowieso auf externen Befehl hin können
- Seine Position muss es für die Zielauffindung sowieso bestimmen können
- Vorprogrammierte Koordinaten im dreimensionalen Raum anfahren ebenfalls
Das einzige, was für die Einnahme einer Ruheposition zusätzlich noch nötig ist, ist das eigentliche Anker-/Absinkmanöver. Dafür braucht man nicht mehr als ein Lot und die mechanischen Voraussetzungen an der Bootunterseite, um überhaupt eine Verbindung zum Meeresboden aufnehmen zum können. Aber die Steuerung des Manövers kann der gleiche Rasperry Pi übernehmen, der auch den Rest macht.



> Die stets besetzte Reaktorwache ist allerdings auch keine Funktion, die nur erfunden wurde, um U-Boot-Fahrer wach und bei bester Laune zu halten.



Ne, die ist im Gegenteil da um U-Boot-Fahrer die geistige Ruhe zu geben, überhaupt mal schlafen zu können  . Aber dass sich heutige Nuklear-U-Boote in rauchende Krater verwandeln, sobald die Reaktorwache mal für drei Minuten ausfällt, ist mir auch neu. Und das obwohl die mehrheitlich in Betrieb befindlichen Reaktoren Designs mit dem vollen Automatisierungspotential der 70er und 80er sein dürften, keine Entwicklung von heute. Selbst für den alten Kram haben wir aber eine anschauliche Sammlung von Beispielen über den Meeresboden verteilt, die sehr wohl zeigen, dass man einen Reaktor abschalten und danach Jahrzehnte sich selbst überlassen kann. Ihn so zu bauen, dass er auch automatisch und nicht nur manuell wieder eingeschaltet werden, ist sicherlich nicht ohne, in diesem Fall aber schon für die Erstaktivierung zwingend notwendig. Die weitere Laufzeit ist dann in meinen Augen kein Aufwand mehr - ein Reaktor, der aus dem Ruder läuft, ist nach einigen Minuten bis wenigen Stunden weg. Wenn man ein System hat, dass mehrere Tage autonom agieren kann, hat man also automatisch auch ein System, dass mehrere Monate autonome agieren kann. Kreative, multifunktionale, sprich: menschliche Zusatzeinheiten braucht man erst, wenn man auf ungeplante Störfälle und Defekte reagieren will. Die Lücke lässt man bei Waffen aber allgemein offen und allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz ist die russische Atomtechnik nicht so schlecht, dass täglich Ausnahme-Störfälle stattfinden.

Um ehrlich zu sein frage ich mich umgekehrt seit langem, wieso Militärschiffe (egal ob U oder Ü, ob N oder D) überhaupt so viel Besatzung brauchen. Frachtschiffe fahren mit maximal 15 Mann 20000 km weit, von denen weitere 5 sofort eingespart werden würden, wenn die rechtliche Lage/Versicherungen mitspielen würden und weitere 5 nur für Wartungsarbeiten da sind. Die Bundeswehr braucht 100 zum Ablegen. Je nachdem, wen man fragt, wird das dann mit komplexen Waffensystemen, Redundanz und Reselienz oder aber mit Statusdenken der Befehlshaber begründet, aber was auch immer es ist: In einem Torpedo spielt das keine Rolle.



> Ich vermute übrigens, dass die Batteriebestückung eher sparsam gehalten wird bis nicht vorhanden ist, da eines der wartungsanfälligsten Teile. Bei regulären Torpedos, die im U-Boot gelagert und regelmäßig geprüft werden, ist das nicht problematisch, bei außen angedockten hingegen schon. Ich vermute, das Teil soll in aller Regel den Reaktor hoch- und nie wieder herunterfahren, weil es am Ende seiner Fahrt hochgeht.



In Anbetracht der Erfahrungen, die die russsiche U-Flotte mit ungenügend gewarteten Energiespeichern gemacht haben, wäre so eine Reduktion sicherlich erstrebenswert. Aber "auf 0" geht schlecht, weil das Ding dann eine permanente Energieversorgung vom Mutterschiff oder, noch riskanter und unpraktischer, einen permanent aktiven Reaktor bräuchte. Wieviel über "0" die Tiefschlafoption hinzufügt, ist massiv von der gewünschten Restaktivität abhängig. Ich habe leider keine Daten finden können, wie groß die Batterien in aktuellen Forschungsgleitern elektrisch sind, aber mechanisch reden wir da von ein paar Litern und ein paar kg. Das reicht für ein Dreivierteljahr autonomer Aktivität inklusive einem ganzen Array von Sensoren und aktiven Tiefenwechseln. Also weitaus mehr als ein ruhendes Waffensystem bräuchte, selbst wenn es nach Suchern Ausschau hält. Wenn man keine Lust auf LiIo hat, nimmt man als Militär vermutlich einfach eine Iostopenbatterie. Die jahrzehntelang unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen ist eine russische Spezialität  . Dazu käme noch der Stromverbrauch für die Überwachung des Reaktors. Den kann ich nicht einschätzen.



> Um genau zu sein, ist ein Raketenstarter nur ein Rohr oder eine Rampe, die den Flugkörper in Position hält. Mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick ungefähr so komplex wie das Aufstellen einer Glasflasche zu Silvester.
> Kein Scherz.



Wir sind hier nicht bei der Feldinfanterie. Das Rohr muss nebenbei noch zwei automatisch und zuverlässig dichtende Verschlüsse aufweisen, eine Kommunikationsverbindung zum Inhalt und ein Auswurfsystem für den Inhalt, der ggf. erst einen luftgefüllten Kanal im Wasser erzeugen muss und den Inhalt danach weit genug vom Boot wegschleudert, dass ein Raketenmotor ohne Beeinträchtigung von Nachbarzellen gezündet werden kann. Je nach möglicher Startkadenz und/oder wenn man die gleiche Zielflexibilität wie bei einem bemannten Raketenträger möchte, braucht es parallel noch eine Auftriebszelle, die schlagartig geflutet werden kann, um die verschwundene Rakete auszugleichen (man kann auch die Hauptzelle so groß machen, dass ihr Innenvolumen samt Rakete eine durchschnittliche Dichte von 1 hat, aber afaik macht das niemand, weil sie arschgroß werden und damit alle anderen Systeme verkomplizieren würde). Nebendran dann bitte noch einen Feuerleitcomputer und ein Manövriersystem, dass einen sicher, schnell, stabil und unbemerkt auf Abschusstiefe bringt und all das für mindestens 50, besser aber 100 bis 250 bar Außendruck zzgl. min. 50% Sicherheitsreserve.

Vielleicht ist der Vergleich mit der Sektflasche zu Silvester nicht ganz verkehrt, aber ausgehend von einer Hand voll Quarzsand  .



> Das Problem ist eher, dass ein Raketenstart unmissverständlich verrät, dass man da ist und zumeist auch, wo man ist. Sprich, man hat dann ruckzuck einen ob des Angriffs ziemlich angepissten Gegner auf den Hacken und kann mit einem umgebauten Frachter auch nur schlecht abtauchen und/oder schnell davon fahren/fliegen. Das wäre aber unerheblich, wenn das Schiff autonom fährt und sich die Tarn- bzw. Rumpfbesatzung schon meilenweit vor der Abschussposition auf einem kleinen Fluchtfahrzeug entfernt hat.



Der Trick besteht darin, das System so kompakt und selbststeuernd zu machen, dass die Besatzung des Frachters bis zum Abschuss selbst nicht mehr weiß "als Container Reihe 1 Lage 1: Vladivostok => Sao Paulo". Aber das ist eine andere Form von Kriegsführung  .



> Das nicht tun zu müssen, wird der Hintergedanke gewesen sein, als man RQ-4 ausdrücklich _nicht_ als ziviles Forschungsgerät deklariert hat.
> Und der Iran wiederum hat vorgemacht, dass man auf jeden Fall die Deutungshoheit darüber beansprucht, in welchem Luftraum sich eine als störend empfundene Drohne zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Zerstörung befand.



Und Russland würde das sicherlich auch ganz schnell beanspruchen, wenn die USA das Ding mal in der Nähe eines nicht-3-Welt-Landes einsetzen wollten  .



> Und wenn dann irgendwann reihenweise russische "Unterwasser-Forschungsdrohnen" in internationalen Gewässern havarieren sollten, wird sicherlich auch nur lapidar darauf verwiesen, dass bei den Russen ständig was kaputt geht, damit habe man nichts zu tun (sondern es nur von total zufällig in der Nähe befindlichen eigenen "Forschungsfahrzeugen" beobachtet).



Moment: Ich sprach von legitimen Forschungsdrohnen (auf Basis ähnlicher Technik, mit entsprechenden Problemen für die Feinderkennung). Deren Herausgabe (und damit bekanntgabe der nicht so ganz internen) Fehlerursache zu verweigern, wäre diplomatisch der weitaus größere Affront.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Ruyven, wenn du Raketen/LFK im Wasser starten kannst, kannst du sie auch ins Wasser rein schießen. Das ist alles gar kein Problem.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ab welchem Abstand zwischen U-Boot und potentiellem Verfolger wird dieses Wissen benötigt und wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen regulären Sonarpatroulien vor der Küste?


Das ist ja gerade der Knackpunkt. Ich weiß es nicht, du weißt es nicht, die Russen wissen es nicht - und damit weiß der Torpedo es auch nicht. Wenn niemand für Kanyon im Vorfeld festgestellt hat, wo die Verteidigung wie stark oder wie durchlässig ist und er selbst es auch nicht fetstellen kann, ist das ein pures Glücksspiel.

Die Hauptgefahr geht ohnehin von passiven Sonar-Horchern aus. Um deren Position festzustellen, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder man ortet selbst aktiv und riskiert es, bemerkt zu werden, oder man wertet über eigenes Passivsonar die Reaktionen des Gegners aus, die womöglich darauf hindeuten, dass er etwas bemerkt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich eher an einem simplen Sonardetektor, der Alarm schlägt, sobald man mehr-oder-minder klar in Reichweite eines Gegners ist. Im Gegensatz zu einem Angriffs-U-Boot sucht der Torpedo nicht systematisch die Nähe zu gefährlichen Überwassereinheiten und muss deren Verhalten nicht deuten, sondern bewegt sich die meiste Zeit in Gewässern, in denen nur selten jemand vorbeikommt. Die Erkennung brauch er nur, um bei zufälligen Begegnungen vorzeitig die Schleichfahrt abzubrechen.


Das wäre fatal, da man dann nur sensible Bereiche mit Aktivsonar bombardieren müsste, um den Torpedo verfrüht aufzuscheuchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beide Überwasser-Transportsysteme habe ich angesprochen. Aber wie zerstören die das Ziel unter Wasser?


ASROC ist ein Träger für einen herkömmlichen Mark-46-Torpedo. Dieser läuft mit über 80 km/h und wenn man ihn die Bahn von Kanyon abwirft bzw. schießt, nähern sich die Torpedos mit einer kombinierten Geschwindigkeit von 180 bis 280 km/h (Nach wie vor: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht ...).

Einmal angenommen, Kanyon erkennt den peilenden Torpedo kurz vor sich, dann müsste er für ein wirksames Suchmanöver in kürzester Zeit Vektor und Geschwindigkeit feststellen. Es weiß ja nicht, wo sich laut Plan der Verteidiger seine Bahn mit der des Abfangtorpedos kreuzen soll.

Und wenn man intelligenterweise zwei oder noch mehr Torpedos ansetzt, von der erst einmal nur einer aktiv und die andere passiv peilen, läuft Kanyon beim Versuch, den ersten auszuweichen, direkt in den nächsten. Für die Verteidigung der Küste wird mit Zäpfchen garantiert nicht gegeizt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> => "Weg zu verlegen" ist die korrekte Formulierung: Derzeitige Systeme sind relativ zu dieser Geschwindigkeit und Manövrierfähigkeit als stationäre Minen zu betrachten. Man muss sämtliche potenziellen Kurse durch ein ad-hoc-Minenfeld aus dutzenden ASROCs und/oder Lufttropedos (nur für die oberste Lage an der Oberfläche reicht die Sinkgeschwindigkeit von Minen) blockieren.


Nein, das ist nicht korrekt. Sicherlich kann man da ein wenig Fuzzy-Logic reinbringen und den mit äußerster Flucht- oder Zielanfahrt laufenden Torpedo einen Schlingerkurs fahren lassen, aber das sind bei einem mindestens fünfmal so schnellen Trägersystem dennoch keine Abweichungen, die man nicht mit zwei, drei Torpedos abdecken kann. Ich habe die Sonareichweite von Mark-46 nicht im Kopf, aber da müsste rund ein Kilometer oder mehr sein; zudem sind die Dinger über mehrere Minuten suchlauftauglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die russischen Entwickler mitgedacht haben, lauschen sie zusätzlich noch während der Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrt auf die sehr lauten Eintauchgeräusche dieser zu erwartenden Waffensysteme und können neben Kursänderungen in zwei Dimensionen auch noch eine Vollbremsung (im Wasser ebenfalls mit einfachen Klappen machbar, vor allem wenn einem 2-3 Anwendungen in der Lebensdauer des Gefährtes reichen) als Ausweichmanöver hinlegen, sodass dein Zerstörungsversuch nicht einmal mit einem langgestreckten Halb- (oder Voll-)Ring auskommt, sondern einen gefüllten Kreis sämtlicher für die nächsten 10-20-30 Sekunden in Frage kommender Aufenthaltsorte gleichzeitig in die Luft jagen muss.


Wenn die Verteidiger mitdenken, nehmen sie sie im Zielgebiet haufenweise Blindabwürfe vor und Kanyon jagt bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag seinen eigenen Schwanz. 

Aber wieder ernsthaft: Du hast anscheinend eine falsche Vorstellung davon, wie Sonarortung funktioniert. Wenn Kanyon mit äußerster Fahrt läuft, würde es aufgrund der Kavitationsgeräusche nicht einmal die eigene Detonation hören können, geschweige denn das Eintauchen von Feindkörpern.
Der Torpedo kann allenfalls spurten und in den Ruhephasen horchen, was um ihn herum vorgeht. Da ist allerdings bei Flucht- oder Zielanfahrt nicht zu empfehlen, denn der einzige Vorteil besteht ja eben in der Geschwindigkeit. Ein Verteidiger, der es ernst meint, setzt ohnehin auch einen Torpedo direkt hinter Kanyon, der seine Chance in der Spurtpause bekäme.

Grundsätzlich ist zu bedenken: Der einzige Grund, warum herkömmliche Torpedos bei der Motorisierung  immer noch die technische Basis aus den 1960er Jahren haben ist ganz einfach der, dass bisher nicht mehr erforderlich war. Kein Schiff und kein U-Boot kann einem Zäpfchen davonfahren. Inoffiziell läuft Mark-48 bereits seit Jahrzehnten mit 100 km/h und das schafft knapp sogar der olle Seehecht unserer blauen Jungs.
Wenn jedoch Nukleartorpedo-Drohnen spruchreif werden sollten, laufen binnen weniger Monate flottere Fische vom Band, denn die Technik steht seit den frühen 80ern. Wenn der Iwan ad/ante portas befindlich ist (oder vermutet wird), arbeiten die Rüstungsdollars erstaunlich schnell.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Rein passive, auf thermischer Konvektion basierende.


Da dürfte, mangels konkreter Daten zur Reaktorleistung grob überschlagen, nicht reichen. Wenn ein atomar angetriebenes Jagd-U-Boot äußerste Fahrt macht, läuft die Reaktorpumpe am Anschlag. Die haben zwar mehr Verdrängung, kommen aber auch nicht ansatzweise auf die behaupteten Geschwindigkeiten und haben auch mehr passive thermische Kapazität.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, die ist im Gegenteil da um U-Boot-Fahrer die geistige Ruhe zu geben, überhaupt mal schlafen zu können  . Aber dass sich heutige Nuklear-U-Boote in rauchende Krater verwandeln, sobald die Reaktorwache mal für drei Minuten ausfällt, ist mir auch neu.


Das wäre mir auch neu, wir reden hier allerdings von einem Torpedo, den sich womöglich Wochen und Monate lang niemand anschauen kann, weil das die Tarnung aufheben würde. Ist ja doch ein wenig peinlich, wenn man dabei ertappt wird, an einem Torpedo herumzuschrauben, den man eigentlich gar nicht dabei hat ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein frage ich mich umgekehrt seit langem, wieso Militärschiffe (egal ob U oder Ü, ob N oder D) überhaupt so viel Besatzung brauchen. Frachtschiffe fahren mit maximal 15 Mann 20000 km weit, von denen weitere 5 sofort eingespart werden würden, wenn die rechtliche Lage/Versicherungen mitspielen würden und weitere 5 nur für Wartungsarbeiten da sind. Die Bundeswehr braucht 100 zum Ablegen. Je nachdem, wen man fragt, wird das dann mit komplexen Waffensystemen, Redundanz und Reselienz oder aber mit Statusdenken der Befehlshaber begründet, aber was auch immer es ist: In einem Torpedo spielt das keine Rolle.


Genau deshalb bin ich der Ansicht, dass der Torpedo nur drei Dinge kann: Irgendwo dranhängen, sich anschleichen und dann ohne viel Brimborium auf Ziel zu.

Parallele Bedienung umfangreicher Systeme, Aggregation/Auswertung von Daten und Entwicklung/Ausführung komplexer Taktiken in mehreren Schichten/Wachen braucht nun einmal viel geschultes Personal, bis es irgendwann tatsächlich eine superschlaue und nimmermüde K.I. mit den Reflexen eines ralligen Eichhörnchens gibt.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2021)

Bei all der Diskussion sollte man anmerken, das U-Boote eben wegen ihrer Möglichkeit, weitgehend unerkannt zu operieren, immer noch gebaut werden. Ein absoluter Schutz gegen solche Boote vermag keine Nation praktikabel umzusetzen. Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass erhebliche nukleare Erst- oder Zweitschlagskapazitäten auf eben solche Schiffen plaziert sind.
Des Weiteren sei anzumerken, dass die gegeneinander konkurrierenden Großwaffensysteme, Typhoon (Russland) und Ohio (USA) nicht unterschiedlicher sein können. Die Typhoon ist riesig, mit zwei aneinander verbauten Rümpfen, um die gewaltigen Atomraketen überhaupt in dem Schiff unterzubekommen. Zudem ist das Russenschiff (nachweislich in der Literatur nachlesbar) im Vergleich zur Ohio so laut wie ein Bezinrasenmäher zu einem Elektromähroboter.
Die derzeitige Zielungenauigkeit der RIF-39 Russenraketen, machen es dem Teil praktisch unmöglich, gezielt Militäreinrichtungen anzugreifen. Für einen guten 2. Schlag taugen die Dinger allerdings gut wg. der hohen transportierten Sprengkraft gegen Städte usw..
Wenn jetzt Russland EINEN einzigen superschnellen Angriffstorpedo in der Größe eines ganzen U-Bootes vorstellt, ist das für mich nur der Versuch, den gefühlten technologischen Rückstand von gut 20 Jahren im Hauruckverfahren zumindest propagandistisch aufzuholen.
Es ist aber zu bedenken, dass den USA mit dem Jahre  ca. 2031 der Nachfolger der Ohio zu Verfügung steht.
Auch wenn nur etwas gleich groß und nur noch 16 ICBMs an Bord, gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass die Amis insbesondere das Orten der künftigen Columbia-Klasse durch weitergehende Technologie erschweren wird.
Das Gleichgewicht des Schreckens dürfte gewahrt bleiben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade der Knackpunkt. Ich weiß es nicht, du weißt es nicht, die Russen wissen es nicht - und damit weiß der Torpedo es auch nicht.



Ich hoffe mal, dass die U-Boot-Besatzungen schon wissen, wann sie dieses anwenden sollen, sonst wäre die Ausbildung für die Katz  .



> Die Hauptgefahr geht ohnehin von passiven Sonar-Horchern aus. Um deren Position festzustellen, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder man ortet selbst aktiv und riskiert es, bemerkt zu werden, oder man wertet über eigenes Passivsonar die Reaktionen des Gegners aus, die womöglich darauf hindeuten, dass er etwas bemerkt hat.



Eine systematische Reaktion auf passiv Sonar wird das Ding garantiert nicht haben, da gebe ich dir recht. Braucht es in einem lautlosen Schlafzustand aber auch nicht. Da kann es nur aktiv geortet werden und aktiv Sonar ist ziemlich leicht zu erkennen. In wie weit es in der Lage ist, Verfolger bei leiser Marschfahrt zu erkennen, wäre aber unabhängig davon eine gute Frage.



> Das wäre fatal, da man dann nur sensible Bereiche mit Aktivsonar bombardieren müsste, um den Torpedo verfrüht aufzuscheuchen.



Berechtigter Einwand. Aber letztlich hätte auch ein bemanntes Boot in so einer Situation kaum Möglichkeiten: Eine gezielt auf einen angesetzte von einer zufällig im Rahmen eines Massenmanövers (???$$$???) abgeworfene Sonarboje kann man mit etwas Glück noch dadurch unterscheiden, dass man zuvor mehrere gleichartige Abwürfe in abnehmender Entfernung registriert hat. Aber es ändert nichts daran, dass man jetzt in Reichweite eines aktiven Sonars dasitzt und verdammt Dicke Eier braucht um anzunehmen, dass einen das übersieht. Und noch einmal eine sehr große Portion Glück, um das zu Recht anzunehmen. Gegen aktives Sonar hilft nur Abstand und wenn der Abstand bedenklich klein wird, muss man ihn vorsichtig vergrößern - wenn er ZU klein geworden ist, muss man fliehen. Vollkommen egal ob da jemand systmatisch sucht oder ganze Bereiche bombardiert, die einzig angemessen Reaktion ist vorprogrammiert/-bar.



> ASROC ist ein Träger für einen herkömmlichen Mark-46-Torpedo. Dieser läuft mit über 80 km/h und wenn man ihn die Bahn von Kanyon abwirft bzw. schießt, nähern sich die Torpedos mit einer kombinierten Geschwindigkeit von 180 bis 280 km/h (Nach wie vor: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht ...).



Eine noch höhere Ännerungsgeschwindigkeit hilft dem Verteidiger nicht gerade, sondern verkürzt nur die Zeit bis zum Durchlauf, innerhalb derer man ein erfolgreiches Abfangmanöver gegen das Ziel fahren muss.



> Einmal angenommen, Kanyon erkennt den peilenden Torpedo kurz vor sich, dann müsste er für ein wirksames Suchmanöver in kürzester Zeit Vektor und Geschwindigkeit feststellen. Es weiß ja nicht, wo sich laut Plan der Verteidiger seine Bahn mit der des Abfangtorpedos kreuzen soll.



Muss er auch gar nicht. Die plausible Antwort ist: Geradaus vor ihm. In allen anderen Fällen hat sich der Verteidiger nämlich verrechnet und man ihm im dreidimensionalen Raum zufällig entgegenläuft ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Insbesondere wenn man die Lage des Angreifers relativ zum eigenen Kurs berücksichtigt, was keine Informationen über dessen Eigenbewegung erfordert. Ein Gejagter ändert seine Bahn einfach nur radikal und der Verfolger muss beweglich genug sein, darauf reagieren zu können. Kann er das nicht, hat er hat ein Problem, dass er nur durch Masse ausgleichen kann. Ob man ASROC auf Hochgeschwindigkeitstropedos oder _Homo sapiens_ auf Füchse ansetzt, ist dabei egal. Zickzackkurs und durch funktioniert solange, wie der Gegner zu langsam ist, um zu folgen, zu träge um einen in den Weg zu springen und nicht zahlreich genug, um eine Mauer zu bilden.



> Und wenn man intelligenterweise zwei oder noch mehr Torpedos ansetzt, von der erst einmal nur einer aktiv und die andere passiv peilen, läuft Kanyon beim Versuch, den ersten auszuweichen, direkt in den nächsten. Für die Verteidigung der Küste wird mit Zäpfchen garantiert nicht gegeizt.



Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären, ob der Mark46 (Wiki sieht übrigens schon den 54 im Einsatz) in der Lage ist, ein Ziel von vorne zu orten, seinen Kurs zu berechnen, seine eigene Wendigkeit zu berücksichtigen und einen erfolgreichen Abfangskurs zu berechnen und in allen Dimensionen einschließlich senkrecht nach unten zu fahren? Für ein System, dass normalerweise nur einem Schraubengeräusch folgen muss und sein Aktivsonar nur benötigt, um zwischen diesem und einem Täuschkörper zu unterscheiden, wäre das eine ungewöhnlich aufwendige Steuerung. Du selbst sprichst dem Angreifer vergleichbare Fähigkeiten bei der Erkennung eines Abfangstorpedos ab, obwohl Russland bei der Bedeutung der Waffe und den Stückzahlen ein weitaus höheres Budget für solche Systeme pro Einheit hat. Ich würde daher vom Verteidiger sogar die weitaus simpleren Fähigkeiten zutrauen und bin für meine Abschätzungen schon freundlicherweise von "beide strunzdoof" ausgegangen und habe nur die Beweglichkeit betrachtet.



> Nein, das ist nicht korrekt. Sicherlich kann man da ein wenig Fuzzy-Logic reinbringen und den mit äußerster Flucht- oder Zielanfahrt laufenden Torpedo einen Schlingerkurs fahren lassen, aber das sind bei einem mindestens fünfmal so schnellen Trägersystem dennoch keine Abweichungen, die man nicht mit zwei, drei Torpedos abdecken kann. Ich habe die Sonareichweite von Mark-46 nicht im Kopf, aber da müsste rund ein Kilometer oder mehr sein; zudem sind die Dinger über mehrere Minuten suchlauftauglich.



Aber was nützt dir ein mehrere Minuten dauernder Suchlauf, wenn du dein Ziel nach dem Eintauchen binnen weniger Sekunden vernichten musst, weil es sonst außer Reichweite ist? Der Angreifer ist um Faktor 2,5 schneller und hat den Vorteil, dass er die Bewegungen vorgeben kann, auf die andere reagieren müssen. Der kann auch einfach im rechten Winkel abbiegen, 1 km geradeaus fahren und im Bogen um die, relativ zu ihm beinahe stehnden, Angreifer, wieder auf seine ursprüngliche Richtung zurückkehren. Und dafür muss er nicht einmal sonderlich intelligent sein, solche Ausweichmanöver können vorprogrammiert als Reaktion auf die Erkennung eines Gegenangriffs geschehen und müssen nicht viel mehr als die Richtung desselben berücksichtigen. Wegfindung hat das Ding schon, verteidigte Gebiete müssen nur als NoGo-Zone eingetragen werden und schon ergibt sich ein neuer Kurs, der erst einmal von diesen wegläuft. Du musst das Ding mindestens einkreisen (und zwar mit genug Abstand, dass deine Torpedos zeit haben, sich zu orientieren und so eng gestaffelt, dass nichts durchschlüfen kann) und dann noch was in die Mitte des Rings schmeißen, damit er nicht erst einmal nur im Kreis fährt, bis die Meute sich hinter ihm aufgereiht hat. Das hat, wie gesagt, nicht viel mit Intelligenz zu tun, da kannst du auch eine Gruppe Studenten einen Hasen fangen schicken. Gleiches Problem: Zielobjekt reagiert nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, ist aber einfach flink.



> Wenn die Verteidiger mitdenken, nehmen sie sie im Zielgebiet haufenweise Blindabwürfe vor und Kanyon jagt bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag seinen eigenen Schwanz.



Das wäre die einzige Taktik, ja - Masse durch Klasse, einfach eine Wand aufstellen durch der Gegner nicht durchschlüpfen kann, ohne in Explosionreichweite zu kommen. Aber wenn meine Schätzung zum Zerstörungsradius nicht viel zu klein war (und in dem einen Punkt hast du mir nicht wiedersprochen  ), dann ist das wirklich "haufenweise" in unmittelbarer Nähe, also nur mit ASROC oder in geringem Abstand Bereitschaft fliegenden Flugzeugen möglich oder aber "bergeweise" möglich. Beides verschlinkt enorme Kapazitäten.




> Aber wieder ernsthaft: Du hast anscheinend eine falsche Vorstellung davon, wie Sonarortung funktioniert. Wenn Kanyon mit äußerster Fahrt läuft, würde es aufgrund der Kavitationsgeräusche nicht einmal die eigene Detonation hören können, geschweige denn das Eintauchen von Feindkörpern.
> Der Torpedo kann allenfalls spurten und in den Ruhephasen horchen, was um ihn herum vorgeht. Da ist allerdings bei Flucht- oder Zielanfahrt nicht zu empfehlen, denn der einzige Vorteil besteht ja eben in der Geschwindigkeit. Ein Verteidiger, der es ernst meint, setzt ohnehin auch einen Torpedo direkt hinter Kanyon, der seine Chance in der Spurtpause bekäme.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wo die genauen Sonar-Grenzen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten liegen, aber 200 km/h führt nicht automatisch zu Kavitation und wenn man sie gezielt zur Reibungsreduzierung verursacht, kann man das auch erst hinter dem Sensorbereich tun. Die bislang veröffentlichten Bilder (auf deren Zugehörigkeit ich aber nicht wetten würde) zeigen passenderweise ein Objekt, dessen Reibungswiderstand zu 90% hinter der Spitze zustande kommen dürfte. Du selbst rechnest ja mit Anfangtorpedos, die mit 1000 km/h anfliegen, sich möglichst wenig Zeit für Bremsmanöver gönnen dürfen, also vermutlich mit mehrren 100 km/h einschlagen (Zahlen konnte ich nicht finden, aber Lufttorpedos waren zumindest mal für sowas gebaut), dann aus eigener Kraft 80 km/h halten und in diesem Zustand binnen kurzer Zeit ein sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit näherndes Objekt orten und verfolgen können. Die Registrierung so eines sehr lauten Einschlags halte ich daher für gut möglich. Im Gegensatz zu den Verteidigern hat der schnelle Angreifer schließlich auch einen ganz klaren Vorteil: Er kann sich einen großen Blindspot nach hinten leisten (notfalls bis zu 180°, auch wenn das optimale Ausweichmanöver erschwert), weil aus der Richtung eh niemand an ihn rankommt.



> Grundsätzlich ist zu bedenken: Der einzige Grund, warum herkömmliche Torpedos bei der Motorisierung  immer noch die technische Basis aus den 1960er Jahren haben ist ganz einfach der, dass bisher nicht mehr erforderlich war. Kein Schiff und kein U-Boot kann einem Zäpfchen davonfahren. Inoffiziell läuft Mark-48 bereits seit Jahrzehnten mit 100 km/h und das schafft knapp sogar der olle Seehecht unserer blauen Jungs.
> Wenn jedoch Nukleartorpedo-Drohnen spruchreif werden sollten, laufen binnen weniger Monate flottere Fische vom Band, denn die Technik steht seit den frühen 80ern. Wenn der Iwan ad/ante portas befindlich ist (oder vermutet wird), arbeiten die Rüstungsdollars erstaunlich schnell.



Das wäre denkbar. Allerdings hat die Sowjetunion komischerweise in der bislang bestehenden, ausgeglichenen Situation, schon vor 45 Jahren den Bedarf für 350 km/h schnelle Torpedos gesehen, diese gebaut, den Westen damit durchaus beeindruckt und trotzdem sehe ich bislang kein NATO-Gegenstück zu Schkwal. Sind die Russen einfach nur saudämlich oder gehört zu der Entwicklung vielleicht doch ein gewisser Aufwand, den man sich bislang nicht machen wollte? Und, wenn man schon bei der Geschwindigkeit derart gespart hat, wieso glaubst du dann, dass die Ortungs- und Navigationssysteme der Torpedos für derart viel schnellere Ziele fit sind? Das passt nicht zusammen, insbesondere wenn man den Designbeginn der heute stationierten Waffen und die Leistungsfähigkeit damaliger Militärelektronik bedenkt, bei der derartige Fähigkeiten erhebliche Mehrkosten verursacht hätten. Selbst heute entwickelte Sensoren dürften mehrheitlich nicht die nötigen Fähigkeiten haben UND die Raketeneinbringung ins Zielgebiet zuverlässig überleben, sondern entweder/oder.

Wo du recht hast: Wenn wir wollen, können wir etwas geeignetes sicherlich bauen. Vielleicht sogar binnen eines Jahres, wenn man keine Rücksicht auf irgendwas anderes nimmt (einschließlich Haltbarkeit, Robustheit, eigene Sicherheit) und keinen 1:1 Kill verlingt. Mit 5-10 Jahren Vorlauf und weiterhin ohne Bürokratie könnte dann ein allgemein praktikables Ablösesystem bereitstehen, dass sich regulär in die Truppe einfügen und den Stopgap ablösen würde. Aber beide wären teuer bis sehr teuer und am Ende wären immer noch mehrere ~Fregatten für die Verteidigung jeder größeren Hafenstadt nötig. Das Ziel "beim Feind mehr Kosten veursachen als beim Freund" wäre trotzdem erreicht (zumal ja jeder Feind Russlands diesen Aufwand treiben muss) und bislang sehe ich diesen Aufwand nicht einmal oder könnte mich erinnern, ihn jemals seit Ende des Kalten Krieges gesehen zu haben. Deutschland braucht ein Jahrzehnt, um Hubschrauber Salzwasserfest zu bekommen, die für den Einsatz über Salzwasser bestellt wurden und die USA haben über zwei Jahrzehnte gebraucht, um ihre Harriers zu ersetzen. Das ist [westliche] Rüstungsgeschwindigkeit im 21. Jhd.. (Nicht dass die Russen mit der Einführung neuer Techniken in der Fläche auch nur einen Tick besser wären.)




> Da dürfte, mangels konkreter Daten zur Reaktorleistung grob überschlagen, nicht reichen. Wenn ein atomar angetriebenes Jagd-U-Boot äußerste Fahrt macht, läuft die Reaktorpumpe am Anschlag. Die haben zwar mehr Verdrängung, kommen aber auch nicht ansatzweise auf die behaupteten Geschwindigkeiten und haben auch mehr passive thermische Kapazität.



Noch einmal: Niemand spricht davon, dass Ding mit passiv gekühltem Reaktor zu bewegen. Es geht allein um die Nachzerfallswärme in abgeschaltetem Zustand. Das bei "äußerster Fahrt" alle Systeme "am Anschlag" laufen definiert sich quasi von selbst, aber nicht wenn man verstecken spielt. Bei 200 km/h pumpt das Ding ganz sicher aktiv, aber das wird bei dem restlichen Lärm trotzdem niemand hören.



> Das wäre mir auch neu, wir reden hier allerdings von einem Torpedo, den sich womöglich Wochen und Monate lang niemand anschauen kann, weil das die Tarnung aufheben würde. Ist ja doch ein wenig peinlich, wenn man dabei ertappt wird, an einem Torpedo herumzuschrauben, den man eigentlich gar nicht dabei hat ...



Dabei haben dürfte man den ja. Wer will einem das schon verbieten? Aber an Kernreaktoren schraubt man besser nicht mal eben so rum, da braucht man dann doch ein paar Voraussetzungen. Deswegen sage ich ja, dass das Ding sowieso auf sich selbst aufpassen können muss.



> Parallele Bedienung umfangreicher Systeme, Aggregation/Auswertung von Daten und Entwicklung/Ausführung komplexer Taktiken in mehreren Schichten/Wachen braucht nun einmal viel geschultes Personal, bis es irgendwann tatsächlich eine superschlaue und nimmermüde K.I. mit den Reflexen eines ralligen Eichhörnchens gibt.



Oder einen stink normaler Navigations- und Steuerungscomputer, wie er seit Jahren jedes zweite zivile Schiff bewegt, aber bei der Bundeswehr weiterhin durch Menschen im Gegenwert sieben- bis achtstelligen Summe pro Jahr ersetzt wird. Nun ist die russische Marine zugegebenermaßen auch Marine, aber welches Nation war das noch mal, die unseren Geheimdiensten zu Folge derart auf Hightech zu setzen scheint, dass mittlerweile keine Wahl, kein Behören-E-Mail und kein Kanzlerinnentelefonat mehr unbeeinflusst bleibt, weil überall diese Hacker ihre Finger drin haben? Eben. Und jetzt sollen genau die gleichen Militärs, die an jeder Ecke beschuldigt werden, dass halbe Internet unterwandert zu haben, sich freiwillig auf den Digitalisierungsstand der 80er beschränken, nur weil wird das so machen?
Glaub' ich nicht dran. Komplexere Taktiken als ein fliehender Hase wird das Ding nicht drauf haben, aber von mehr bin ich in meinen bisherigen Überlegungen auch nicht ausgegangen. Autonome Navigation und Kursplanung halte ich dagegen für einen Klacks und die Berücksichtigung von Ortungsergebnissen für sehr gut möglich. Ich weiß nicht, wo die Preise heute stehen, aber vor 15 Jahren hast du für 100 Riesen eine Forschungssonde bekommen, die komplexere Profile fahren konnte, als du diesem Waffensystem zugestehst.


compisucher schrieb:


> Bei all der Diskussion sollte man anmerken, das U-Boote eben wegen ihrer Möglichkeit, weitgehend unerkannt zu operieren, immer noch gebaut werden. Ein absoluter Schutz gegen solche Boote vermag keine Nation praktikabel umzusetzen. Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass erhebliche nukleare Erst- oder Zweitschlagskapazitäten auf eben solche Schiffen plaziert sind.



Die Zweitschlagskapazitäten sitzen auf Raketen mit transozeanischer Reichweite. Keines der Trägerboote ist auch nur annähernd dafür konzipiert, sich in feindliche Gewässer zu pirschen, wie wir hier das diskutieren. Die Dinger sind auf Marineeinheiten stationiert, weil man mit denen leicht große Gewichte rund um den Globus bewegen kann und sie sind Tauchfähigkeit, weil diese Verteilung nur etwas nützt, wenn man für Langstreckensensoren unsichtbar ist - und die Oberfläche kann halt global von Satelliten eingesehen werden. (Trotzdem haben die USA landgestützte mobile Systeme entwickelt und die Russen sogar in großer Zahl umgesetzt, letztlich mit dem gleichen Ziel.)



> Des Weiteren sei anzumerken, dass die gegeneinander konkurrierenden Großwaffensysteme, Typhoon (Russland) und Ohio (USA) nicht unterschiedlicher sein können. Die Typhoon ist riesig, mit zwei aneinander verbauten Rümpfen, um die gewaltigen Atomraketen überhaupt in dem Schiff unterzubekommen. Zudem ist das Russenschiff (nachweislich in der Literatur nachlesbar) im Vergleich zur Ohio so laut wie ein Bezinrasenmäher zu einem Elektromähroboter.



Und Projekt 941 ist außerdem, bis auf eine vor allem experimentellen Zwecken dienende Einheit, ausgemustert, teilweise verschrottet und von Boreas ersetzt worden. Von den Ohios wurden auch schon vier umgewidmet.



> Die derzeitige Zielungenauigkeit der RIF-39 Russenraketen, machen es dem Teil praktisch unmöglich, gezielt Militäreinrichtungen anzugreifen. Für einen guten 2. Schlag taugen die Dinger allerdings gut wg. der hohen transportierten Sprengkraft gegen Städte usw..



Öhm: Die 39 ist ein 40 Jahre altes, im vorletztes Jahrzehnt ausgemustertes Design. Ihre derzeitige Zielgenauigkeit liegt je nach Definition bei 0 oder bei 100% (aber garantiert nicht dazwischen), je nachdem ob man ein Museumsexemplar als "unbeweglich" oder "bereits am Ziel" definiert.
Die Genauigkeit der aktuellen Bulava wird dagegen auf Augenhöhe mit der jüngsten Trident eingeschätzt. (Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, worauf diese Einschätzung basieren soll, wenn man die große Zahl an Fehlschlägen von Bulava-Tests bedeckt und das fehlende Wissen über das Ziel beim geglückten Abschluss der Entwicklung.)



> Wenn jetzt Russland EINEN einzigen superschnellen Angriffstorpedo in der Größe eines ganzen U-Bootes vorstellt, ist das für mich nur der Versuch, den gefühlten technologischen Rückstand von gut 20 Jahren im Hauruckverfahren zumindest propagandistisch aufzuholen.



Wie gesagt: Deine "20 Jahre Rückstand"-Informationen sind gut 20 Jahre veraltet. Und sie haben nicht einen einzelnen Torpedo, sondern planen scheinbar 1-2 Dutzend Unterwasserdrohnen, deren Gesamtsprengkraft auf dem Niveau einer komplette Ohio-Salve eingeschätzt wird (wenn auch viel weniger sinnvoll nutzbar). Und das ganze hat eine grundlegend andere Angriffstaktik, bei der es, auch höchst offiziell, nicht darum geht mangelnde Fähigkeiten der eigenen SLBMs/-Träger auszugleichen, sondern Unzulänglichkeiten im System ICBM, nämlich die dagegen von den USA aufgebauten Verteidigungssysteme, konzeptionell auszuhebeln. Was in meinen Augen auch durchaus gelungen sein dürfte und eben entsprechende Neurüstung erfordern wird.

(Es sei denn, die USA lassen sich auf Gleichgewicht des Schreckens ein und verzichten bewusst auf ein Verteidigungssystem gegen eine reine Zweitschlagswaffe. Unter Trump wäre das unmöglich gewesen, aber bei Biden sehe ich zumindest eine kleine Chance für genug Hochmut. Eigentlich ist das Ding nämlich die beste militärische Antwort auf den amerikanischen Raktenschild, die man sich hätte wünschen können. Weitaus schlimmer wäre es, wenn sich Russland besinnt, dass sie in den 80ern schon mal ein recht brauchbares Antiraketensystem hatten, dessen Einsatz durch bilateral Verträge/zur Wahrung des MAD-Gleichgewichts dann minimiert wurde und auf dass man nach der einseitigen Aufkündigung durch die USA wieder aufbauen könnte. Denn das würde die amerikanischen Zweitschlagskapazitäten entwerten und nichts ist gefährlicher für die Welt als Nuklearnationen, die für einen Zweitschlag deutlich weniger Erfolgsaussichten als für einen Erstschlag sehen.)


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2021)

Das Planen von 1-2 Dutzend UW-Torpedos ist zuallererst mal nicht haben....

Nicht, dass wir bei der BW es besser hätten...

Von der ach so hoch gelobten Borei-Klasse gibt es aktuell genau 4 Stück (ein weiteres ist im Zulauf) und wenn du bei Janes nachschaust, steht dort mit Stand Jan2021 = 2 bedingt einsatzbereit. Der Rest hat noch nicht mal seine SS-N-32 Raketen bekommen.
Der Vergleich obiger Boote bezog sich logischer Weise auf einsatzbereite Muster als Technologievergleich.
Was soll man denn vergleichen,  wenn bei  den Russen nix da ist?
Weder Borei noch SS-N-32 sind in solcher Stückzahlen vorhanden, dass diese Waffensysteme einen strategischen Vorteil bringen. 
Ständig kommt da auch in der Presse das Schreckgespenst vom "Superpanzer", vom "Supertopedo" oder von der "Überschallrakete".
Und wenn man etwas tiefer bohrt, stellt man fest, toll es gibt von allem ein, zwei, bei Panzern auch mal irgendwas von 130 Stück bis 2022.
Das ist durchaus eine technologisch beachtliche Leistung für ein III. Welt Land aber mit Sicherheit zusammengenommen keine Bedrohung.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Russen ihre wenige Kohle in wichtigere Projekte stecken sollten als in Militärspielzeug.
Die Russen haben ja schon nachweislich Probleme damit, den einen Flugzeugträger ein mal durch Mittelmeer zu schippern und der T-14 hat bekanntlich in Syrien versagt, weil der kann wohl russischen Schlamm aber keinen syrischen Staub.
Wirklich Gedanken sollte man sich über die Aufrüstung der Chinesen machen.
Leider gibt es nur unzureichende Infos hierzu.
aber alles, was man beobachten kann, haben die tatsächlich einen gewaltigen techno-Schub erfahren und im Vergleich zu Russland und den USA acuh die Kohle, dort kräftig und ohne Schmerzen zu investieren.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wirklich Gedanken sollte man sich über die Aufrüstung der Chinesen machen.
> Leider gibt es nur unzureichende Infos hierzu.
> aber alles, was man beobachten kann, haben die tatsächlich einen gewaltigen techno-Schub erfahren und im Vergleich zu Russland und den USA acuh die Kohle, dort kräftig und ohne Schmerzen zu investieren.


Die Chinesen werden die USA nicht nur wirtschaftlich als Supermacht ablösen. Sondern auch militärisch.
Und wenn von 1,4 Milliarden Chinesen ca.  1/5 waffentauglich sind, dann kann man sich mal ausmalen, was passieren würde, wenn die anfangen würden geostrategisch zu expandieren.  Die wären nicht mehr zu stoppen.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2021)

Die sind schon längst geostrategisch unterwegs.
Z. B. Projekt Seidenstraße, Finanzierung und Ausbau großer Infrastrukturprojekte weltweit bis kurz vor unsere Haustür machen die nicht, weil die Chinesen alle so lieb sind, sondern weil sie die betreffenden Staaten wirtschaftlich, geldtechnisch und technologisch von China abhängig machen.

Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass China mittlerweile ca. gleichauf als Deutschland als Waffenexporteur ist, davor nur noch Russland und USA.
Und - interessant.
Russland liefert (traditionell) viel nach Indien, China aber liefert viel nach Bangladesh und Pakistan.
Russland wieder recht viel nach China.
 Es liegt auf der Hand, das China auch da abkupfert und ironischer Weise gleich mal Testläufe macht...


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die sind schon längst geostrategisch unterwegs.
> Z. B. Projekt Seidenstraße, Finanzierung und Ausbau großer Infrastrukturprojekte weltweit bis kurz vor unsere Haustür machen die nicht, weil die Chinesen alle so lieb sind, sondern weil sie die betreffenden Staaten wirtschaftlich, geldtechnisch und technologisch von China abhängig machen.


Ich meinte das eher militärisch. Wenn sie wollten, könnten sie die Welt einnehmen.
Aber sie machen das  wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Mahoy (2. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass die U-Boot-Besatzungen schon wissen, wann sie dieses anwenden sollen, sonst wäre die Ausbildung für die Katz  .


Wer welche Informationen in welcher Aktualität hat und wann an wen weiterleiten kann, ist ein natürliches Problem. Ist ja nicht so, dass man ständig in Seerohrtiefe herumdümpelt und mit der Seeaufklärung schnacken kann. Das versetzt Unterwasserfahrzeuge in einen permanenten Nachteil.
Raketenboote gleichen das durch Waffeneichweite/-geschwindigkeit und durch ein sehr begrenztes operatives Umfeld auf. Ein Boot (oder eine Drohne) die sich durch feindliche Linien mogeln soll, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Ein Boot hat immerhin noch eine Crew mit Initiative, die eine veränderte Lage erkennen und eine daran angepasste neue Taktik ausarbeiten kann. Kanyon hat bestenfalls ein paar Standardmanöver auf Standardsituationen im Repertoire, die zudem begrenzt sind, weil das einzige Pfund zum Wuchern eben Geschwindigkeit und Tauchtiefe sind. Erstere macht jedoch praktisch blind und letztere muss man spätestens bei der der Zielanfahrt aufgeben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine systematische Reaktion auf passiv Sonar wird das Ding garantiert nicht haben, da gebe ich dir recht. Braucht es in einem lautlosen Schlafzustand aber auch nicht. Da kann es nur aktiv geortet werden und aktiv Sonar ist ziemlich leicht zu erkennen. In wie weit es in der Lage ist, Verfolger bei leiser Marschfahrt zu erkennen, wäre aber unabhängig davon eine gute Frage.


Da kann man eigentlich nur mit Vergleichsdaten arbeiten. Bei Fahrt, egal wie schnell, sind Unterwasserfahrzeuge nach hinten blind, denn die Turbulenzen der eigenen Schraube/n erzeugen praktisch einen Lärmvorhang. Das gleichen Boote mit einem TAS aus, welches Daten hinter dem Vorhang geschleppt wird und Daten über das rückwärtige Umfeld liefert. Allerdings ist ein Schleppsonar auch ein Schleppanker, der nicht nur erheblich bremst, sondern auch die Manövrierfähigkeit einschränkt. Außerdem ist der sinnvolle Einsatz ziemlich komplex, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass Kanyon so etwas nicht hat.

Rein von der Funktionsweise her ist es eigentlich auch sinnvoller, wenn die Drohne allenfalls mit Aktivsonar nach vorne peilt, während sie auf voller Angriffsfahrt ist. Damit kann sie  natürlichen Hindernissen und vielleicht auch Abwehrverbänden ausweichen, die dann zwar gewarnt sind, aber möglicherweise nicht die Zeit oder die Ausstattung für eine effektive Reaktion haben.

Sprich, die Wirksamkeit eines Angriffs würde im Wesentlichen dadurch bestimmt, wie gründlich und nachhhaltig die Bewegungsmuster der Verteidiger im Vorfeld ausgekundschaftet wurden. Man muss davon ausgehen können, dass es es zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt eine Lücke gibt, die für ein Boot möglicherweise zu klein, für eine flotte Drohne aber ausreichend wäre. Ein weiterer Vorteil letzterer ist ja auch, dass sie keinen Rückzugsplan braucht.

Ob wiederum die Verteidigung solche Lücken schließen kann, weiß der Fuchs. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass der Kreislauf von Aktion, Reaktion und Konteraktion nicht mit einem übergroßen, übermotorisierten Zäpfchen endet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Berechtigter Einwand. Aber letztlich hätte auch ein bemanntes Boot in so einer Situation kaum Möglichkeiten: Eine gezielt auf einen angesetzte von einer zufällig im Rahmen eines Massenmanövers (???$$$???) abgeworfene Sonarboje kann man mit etwas Glück noch dadurch unterscheiden, dass man zuvor mehrere gleichartige Abwürfe in abnehmender Entfernung registriert hat. Aber es ändert nichts daran, dass man jetzt in Reichweite eines aktiven Sonars dasitzt und verdammt Dicke Eier braucht um anzunehmen, dass einen das übersieht.


Und da teilt sich dann der Pfad.

Wenn einem eine Sonarboje praktisch auf den Kopf fällt, muss man davon ausgehen, dass der Gegner einen Kontakt ermittelt hat, wird die zigtausend Faktoren berücksichtigen und daraus ableiten, ob man sich eher davonschleicht und ggf. ein paar Täuschkörper absetzt oder ob man die Flucht mit äußerster Fahrt antritt und eventuell einen Ablenkungsangriff startet, sofern man selbst schon eine Feuerleitlösung hat.

Kanyon kann das nicht. Es hat nicht die Kapazität, eine komplexe Situation einzuschätzen und kann auch keine Offensivmittel zum Einsatz bringen. Schleichen geht nur, wenn man einschätzen kann, wie die Suchenden vorgehen. Also wird Kanyon das tun, wofür es gebaut ist: Versuchen, dem Gegner davonzufahren.
Vielleicht, mit einem ganz dicken Fragezeichen dahinter, ist Kanyon schlau genug, irgendwann innezuhalten, passiv zu orten und einzuschätzen, dass es die Verfolger abgeschüttelt hat und wieder auf Schleichfahrt gehen kann. Ich bezweifle das allerdings und gehe eher davon aus, dass dann Alles oder Nichts gilt, also mit voller Fahrt und ein paar zufälligen Kursänderungen aufs Ziel zu und evtl. dabei laut "Rossija swjaschtschennaja nascha derschawa ..." abspielen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob man ASROC auf Hochgeschwindigkeitstropedos oder _Homo sapiens_ auf Füchse ansetzt, ist dabei egal. Zickzackkurs und durch funktioniert solange, wie der Gegner zu langsam ist, um zu folgen, zu träge um einen in den Weg zu springen und nicht zahlreich genug, um eine Mauer zu bilden.


Da Bild passt recht gut, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Fuchs praktisch blind ist und die Jäger mit zielsuchenden Kugeln schießen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären, ob der Mark46 (Wiki sieht übrigens schon den 54 im Einsatz)


Was zu vernachlässigen ist, denn Mark-54 hat meines Wissens kein neues Antriebssystem, ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> in der Lage ist, ein Ziel von vorne zu orten, seinen Kurs zu berechnen, seine eigene Wendigkeit zu berücksichtigen und einen erfolgreichen Abfangskurs zu berechnen und in allen Dimensionen einschließlich senkrecht nach unten zu fahren?


... wohl aber ein auf schnelle, wendige und in großer Tiefe operierende U-Boote ausgelegtes Zielsuchsystem.

Und wenn man Wiki glauben darf, kann er sogar aus Patrouillenflughöhe abgeworfen werden, was mir neu war - ich hatte bei obigen Anfangszenarien noch damit gerechnet, dass beispielsweise eine Boeing P-8 für einen Abwurf erst noch tiefer gehen müsse. Die Reaktionszeit verkürzt sich also sogar noch.

Das sollte aber vielleicht ein Zeichen sein, dass wir alle keine Experten sind und uns selbst für eine Laiendiskussion elementare Daten fehlen. Wir wissen nicht einmal genau, welche Höchstgeschwindigkeit Kanyon tatsächlich erreicht und noch weniger, in welchen Tiefen und mit welchen Beschleunigungszeiten. Damit steht und fällt jedes Szenario und jeder sinnvolle Abgleich mit uns bekannten Abwehrmethoden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre die einzige Taktik, ja - Masse durch Klasse, einfach eine Wand aufstellen durch der Gegner nicht durchschlüpfen kann, ohne in Explosionreichweite zu kommen. Aber wenn meine Schätzung zum Zerstörungsradius nicht viel zu klein war (und in dem einen Punkt hast du mir nicht wiedersprochen  ), dann ist das wirklich "haufenweise" in unmittelbarer Nähe, also nur mit ASROC oder in geringem Abstand Bereitschaft fliegenden Flugzeugen möglich oder aber "bergeweise" möglich. Beides verschlinkt enorme Kapazitäten.


Ein einziger Seeaufklärer kann ein Gebiet abdecken, für dessen Durchquerung Kanyon mit bei voller Fahrt und angenommenem Höchstwert zwei Stunden braucht und dabei die ganze Zeit deutlich zu hören ist. Kein Problem, dem etliche Eier direkt vor die Nase zu legen.

Zum Detonationsradius habe ich nichts weiter geschrieben, da dieser nicht relevant ist; Torpedos sind mit ihrer vergleichsweise kleinen Hohlladung auf direkte Treffer ausgelegt.
Aber ja, das gilt bei Booten, die von einer Detonation in der Nähe nicht unbedingt beeinträchtigt werden. Eine leichtere Torpdeodrohne könnte schon deutlich ins Schlingern geraten und damit verwundbarer für Folgetreffer werden. Das ist aber dermaßen stark von Wassertiefe, -temperatur, Entfernung zum Detonationspunkt und zig weiteren Faktoren abhängig, dass ich das Fass lieber gar nicht erst aufmache.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Abfangtorpedo Kanyon direkt treffen soll. Der einzige Unterschied ist der, dass Leichttorpedos idealerweise verwundbare Stellen (Schraube bei U-Booten, Bordwand unter der Wasserlinie bei Überwasserschiffen etc.) treffen sollen, damit auch größere Boote ganz sicher versenkt und nicht womöglich beschädigt noch am Kampf teilnehmen können. Bei einer Drohne reicht es sicherlich, wenn der Torpedo in deren Turbulenzzone detoniert, um sie inoperabel zu machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wo die genauen Sonar-Grenzen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten liegen, aber 200 km/h führt nicht automatisch zu Kavitation


Kavitation gibt es immer, wenn sich irgendwo eine Schraube dreht. Und ohne drehende Schraube kommt auch Kanyon nicht voran.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre denkbar. Allerdings hat die Sowjetunion komischerweise in der bislang bestehenden, ausgeglichenen Situation, schon vor 45 Jahren den Bedarf für 350 km/h schnelle Torpedos gesehen, diese gebaut, den Westen damit durchaus beeindruckt und trotzdem sehe ich bislang kein NATO-Gegenstück zu Schkwal.


Die UDSSR hat VA-111 entwickelt, um den Nachteil ihrer langsameren und lauteren Jagd-U-Boote auszugleichen, denn wenn man sich nicht gut anschleichen bzw. zum Ziel aufschließen kann, muss man halt früher schießen können. Die NATO brauchte nichts Vergleichbares in Dienst stellen, weil dadurch keine Unterlegenheit entstand: Sie konnten den sowjetischen Booten ja weiterhin schneller und leiser auf die Pelle rücken bzw. sich gar nicht erst zum Ziel machen.

Aber das Bild passt trotzdem, denn wenn die NATO nun feststellen muss, dass Kanyon die Gewichtung verändert, schaut man einfach in den Archiven, was diverse westliche Rüstungsunternehmen seit den 80ern immer wieder als Muster vorgestellt haben und fragt an, ob man da nicht ein aktuelles Angebot bekommen könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder einen stink normaler Navigations- und Steuerungscomputer, wie er seit Jahren jedes zweite zivile Schiff bewegt, aber bei der Bundeswehr weiterhin durch Menschen im Gegenwert sieben- bis achtstelligen Summe pro Jahr ersetzt wird.


Als ehemaliger Heeressoldat lässt man eigentlich ungern eine Gelegenheit aus, sich über die Marinierten lustig zu machen, aber der Vergleich hinkt auf drei Beinen: Zivile Schiffe fahren gemütlich mit ökonomischen Fahrtwerten von A nach B, haben meines Wissens keine rund um die Uhr zu bemannenden Ortungs- und Waffensysteme an Bord und können deshalb im Zweifelsfall auch recht unkompliziert von einem Dutzend Analphabeten in Badelatschen geentert werden, was dort nicht (oder doch nur ein bißchen) ehrenrührig ist, während militärische Fahrzeuge jederzeit kampfbereit sein müssen und dann nicht mal eben schnell die Rumpfbesatzung verstärken können.

Jede beliebige Werkanlage kommt mit ein, zwei Nachtwächtern aus, wenn man dort nichts produzieren oder allenfalls Zahnstocher in Kunstmarktquantität schnitzen will. Auf der Basis ist allerdings schlecht Vergleichbarkeit herzustellen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte das eher militärisch. Wenn sie wollten, könnten sie die Welt einnehmen.


Können sie nicht. 
Die Chinesen haben keine starken Freunde in der Welt, ein Konflikt mit den asiatischen Nachbarn besteht,
inklusive Indien. Ein Konflikt mit Russland wird nur durch die politischen Konflikte zwischen Russland und den USA klein gehalten.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

Naja, mit Russland verstehen die sich doch bestimmt besser als mit den USA und Europa.
Auch mit Nordkorea. Sind doch "Genossen".
Aber selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre... bei 300 Millionen potentiellen Soldaten wird einfach alles überrollt. Die Schätzung ist aber von mir willkürlich.


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre... bei 300 Millionen potentiellen Soldaten wird einfach alles überrollt. Die Schätzung ist aber von mir willkürlich.



Naja, bis jetzt haben Sie es nicht mal geschafft diese winzige Insel direkt vor Ihrer Küste einzunehmen


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, mit Russland verstehen die sich doch bestimmt besser als mit den USA und Europa.


Oberflächlich
Russland hat auch Interessen in Asien und nicht nur Interessen, sondern auch eine erhebliche Menge Landmasse.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt haben Sie es nicht mal geschafft diese winzige Insel direkt vor Ihrer Küste einzunehmen


Bestimmt aber auch nur aus Rücksicht auf internationale Reaktionen.
Vielleicht ist es ihnen irgendwann aber auch egal.

Ich will auch gar nicht das Feindbild "böses großes China" unbedingt aufbauen. Nur betonen was sie für eine Macht und Stärke haben. Deswegen wollte ich alle Möglichkeiten in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht das Feindbild "böses großes China" unbedingt aufbauen. Nur betonen was sie für eine Macht und Stärke haben. Deswegen wollte ich alle Möglichkeiten in Erwägung ziehen.











						The China Challenge: Inside Xi Jinping’s military revolution
					

How Beijing’s military build-up is ending U.S. supremacy in Asia




					www.reuters.com
				




Ich versuch das grad zu beschreiben, aber jeder der am Thema interessiert ist, sollte diese Artikel lesen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, mit Russland verstehen die sich doch bestimmt besser als mit den USA und Europa.
> Auch mit Nordkorea. Sind doch "Genossen".


China und die UDSSR waren auch Genossen und konnten sich trotzdem nicht riechen. Aufgrund gemeinsamer Differenzen mit den USA herrscht da zwar inzwischen etwas Tauwetter, aber es taut so langsam, dass sie 30 Jahre nach Ende der UDSSR immer noch keine richtigen Freunde sind.
Es wurden seitdem ein paar gleichermaßen wichtig und lieblich klingende Verträge geschlossen, aber die damit theoretisch ermöglichte wirtschaftliche und strategische Zusammenarbeit köchelt auf absoluter Sparflamme.

Das bilaterale Handelsvolumen von Russland mit China ist sogar etwas kleiner als das von Russland mit Deutschland, das von China mit Russland beträgt sogar nur rund ein Fünftel des Handelsvolumens mit Deutschland.
Militärisch ist außer zwei gemeinsamen Manövern, die von ihrem Aufbau her sehr vordergründig darauf ausgelegt waren, die USA zu düpieren, auch nicht viel passiert.
Russland beliefert China auch mit Rüstungsgütern, aber wen beliefert Russland nicht mit Waffen? - Rhetorische Frage: Alle, die das nötige Kleingeld und nicht bereits Verträge mit den USA, Frankreich und uns () haben.

Russland und China wissen: Falls man den Einfluss der USA irgendwann erfolgreich aus der eigenen Sphäre zurückdrängen kann, steht man in jeder Hinsicht wieder in direkter Konkurrenz.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Russland und China wissen: Falls man den Einfluss der USA irgendwann erfolgreich aus der eigenen Sphäre zurückdrängen kann, steht man in jeder Hinsicht wieder in direkter Konkurrenz.


Nicht erst dann, der Osten Russlands scheint auch unruhiger zu werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was soll man denn vergleichen,  wenn bei  den Russen nix da ist?



Man könnte das Vergleichen vielleicht einfach sein lassen? Und festhalten, dass wenig da ist? Ende?
Stattdessen einen Vergleich zu etwas zu ziehen, von dem NOCH WENIGER da ist, ist jedenfalls eine reichlich dämliche Nebelkerze.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte das eher militärisch. Wenn sie wollten, könnten sie die Welt einnehmen.
> Aber sie machen das  wirtschaftlich.



Die haben halt kapiert, dass militärische Eroberungen nur noch in ganz wenigen Fällen sinnvoll sind (in dem Fall: Inseln im südchinesischen Meer um einen breiteren Meeresstreifen exklusiv kontrollieren zu können). Früher hat man Kriege um Rohstoffe, Anbaugebiete und Arbeitskräfte geführt. Wenn das heute relevante Größen wären, dann säßen nicht Frankreich und Großbritannien an jedem zweiten Verhandlungstisch, sondern der Kongo. Aber heute zählen Know-How und Infrastruktur - das, was ein Krieg nicht erobert, sondern vernichtet.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Da kann man eigentlich nur mit Vergleichsdaten arbeiten. Bei Fahrt, egal wie schnell, sind Unterwasserfahrzeuge nach hinten blind, denn die Turbulenzen der eigenen Schraube/n erzeugen praktisch einen Lärmvorhang. ...



Okay, schlecht formuliert. Mit "Verfolger" meinte ich nicht Objekte hinter der Drohne, sondern allgemein nach ihr Suchende in der Umgebung. Erkennen muss sie natürlich Lücken und nicht-Lücken vor ihr - aber das ohne auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.



> Man muss davon ausgehen können, dass es es zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt eine Lücke gibt, die für ein Boot möglicherweise zu klein, für eine flotte Drohne aber ausreichend wäre. Ein weiterer Vorteil letzterer ist ja auch, dass sie keinen Rückzugsplan braucht.



Zu diesem Einsatzspektrum passen weder die Bauweise noch die behaupteten Daten. Das Ding hat einen Nuklearreaktor, um über lange Zeit (mindestens Wochen) hinweg autonom agieren zu können. So lange im Voraus kannst du keine Verteidigungslücken definieren, für die ein konventionelles Boot zu lahm wäre und auch nur schwerlich welche, für die es zu groß wäre. Die neuartige Bauweise macht nur Sinn, wenn man sich über sehr große Entfernungen und Zeiträume anpirschen will. Einen kurzen Sprint von 1000-2000 km wäre für ein Objekt dieser Größe auch mit Akkus machbar gewesen und die sind nicht nur in der Produktion und im Unterhalt um Größenordnungen billiger, sondern erfordern vor allem auch keine Neuentwicklung. Wogegen ein Reaktor mit diesem Durchmesser einen ganz ordentlichen Technologiesprung darstellt. Nebenbei wäre ein batterieelektrisch getriebenes Vehikel noch wesentlich besser in der Lage, sich innerhalb seiner kürzeren Reichweite unhörbar zu nähern. Vermutlich könnte es auch eine größere Peakleistung aufbringen und so eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit erreichen. Es wäre also in jedem einzelnen Parmeter überlegen, ein Reaktor punktet ausschließlich bei der Ausdauer.



> Wenn einem eine Sonarboje praktisch auf den Kopf fällt, muss man davon ausgehen, dass der Gegner einen Kontakt ermittelt hat, wird die zigtausend Faktoren berücksichtigen und daraus ableiten, ob man sich eher davonschleicht und ggf. ein paar Täuschkörper absetzt oder ob man die Flucht mit äußerster Fahrt antritt und eventuell einen Ablenkungsangriff startet, sofern man selbst schon eine Feuerleitlösung hat.
> 
> Kanyon kann das nicht. Es hat nicht die Kapazität, eine komplexe Situation einzuschätzen und kann auch keine Offensivmittel zum Einsatz bringen. Schleichen geht nur, wenn man einschätzen kann, wie die Suchenden vorgehen. Also wird Kanyon das tun, wofür es gebaut ist: Versuchen, dem Gegner davonzufahren.
> Vielleicht, mit einem ganz dicken Fragezeichen dahinter, ist Kanyon schlau genug, irgendwann innezuhalten, passiv zu orten und einzuschätzen, dass es die Verfolger abgeschüttelt hat und wieder auf Schleichfahrt gehen kann. Ich bezweifle das allerdings und gehe eher davon aus, dass dann Alles oder Nichts gilt, also mit voller Fahrt und ein paar zufälligen Kursänderungen aufs Ziel zu und evtl. dabei laut "Rossija swjaschtschennaja nascha derschawa ..." abspielen.



Ich glaube, dafür fehlt der passende Akzent  .
Auch tippe ich nicht auf ein Innehalten und lauschen. Jedenfalls nicht in den (Zeit-)Räumen wie ein normales Boot. Dazu bräuchte er taktische Kenntnisse über die weiträumige Verteilung gegnerischer Einheiten, damit es überhaupt ein sicheres Ruhegebiet auswählen kann. Da für die primäre Mission Kenntnisse von militärischen Zielen auf hoher See egal sind und jede Kontaktaufnahme den primären Schutz "unentdeckt bleiben" kompromitiert, wird es vermutlich nur ein grobes Lagebild haben. Das lässt im Falle einer Entdeckung nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Fail safe oder fail hard. In einer sehr angespannten Lage und wenn es dem Ziel (oder einem Alternativziel) bereits relativ nahe ist, würde es bei Entdeckung direkt auf Angriffsfahrt schalten. In den meisten Fällen aber genau das Gegneteil machen - totale Flucht. Mehrere Tausend Kilometer, bis weit außerhalb der regulären Aktionsgebiete des Gegners bzw. soweit, wie man braucht, um sicher in die Nähe der Oberfläche gehen und konkrete Anweisungen aus der Heimat einzuholen. Was ich ausschließen würde: Dass das Ding autonom einen zweiten Versuch starten kann. Vollkommen ungeachtet seiner "geistigen" Fähigkeiten hat es in seinem regulären Missionsprofil einfach nicht die nötigen Daten vorliegen. (Und mit viel Glück wollen auch selbst die Russen keine Nuklearwaffe haben, die selbstständig neue Angriffspläne schmiedet)

Anm.: Obiger Absatz gilt nur für die bislang durchgängig diskutierte Version des Küstenangreifers. Angeblich soll es ja auch eine Variante zum gezielten Einsatz gegen Trägerkampfgruppen geben. Die würde wahrscheinlich sehr viel ähnlicher zu einem normalen Torpedo arbeiten.



> ... wohl aber ein auf schnelle, wendige und in großer Tiefe operierende U-Boote ausgelegtes Zielsuchsystem.
> 
> Und wenn man Wiki glauben darf, kann er sogar aus Patrouillenflughöhe abgeworfen werden, was mir neu war - ich hatte bei obigen Anfangszenarien noch damit gerechnet, dass beispielsweise eine Boeing P-8 für einen Abwurf erst noch tiefer gehen müsse. Die Reaktionszeit verkürzt sich also sogar noch.



Jein. Da dürfte sich eher der verwendete Fallschirm geändert haben. Aber nur weil das Ding weiter fallen kann, fällt es nicht schneller. Eine Abwurf möglichst nah am Ziel ermöglicht einen präziseren Einsatz und verglichen mit U-Einheiten (oder Fallschirmen) ist selbst die P-8 verdammt flink und wendig.



> Das sollte aber vielleicht ein Zeichen sein, dass wir alle keine Experten sind und uns selbst für eine Laiendiskussion elementare Daten fehlen.



Immerhin können wir die Daten austauschen, von denen wir etwas Ahnung haben.




> Ein einziger Seeaufklärer kann ein Gebiet abdecken, für dessen Durchquerung Kanyon mit bei voller Fahrt und angenommenem Höchstwert zwei Stunden braucht und dabei die ganze Zeit deutlich zu hören ist. Kein Problem, dem etliche Eier direkt vor die Nase zu legen.



Ein Seeaufklärer kann permanent die Verbindung halten, wenn erst einmal auf den Fersen ist. Die Schwirigkeit bei "direkt vor die Nase" ist zu wissen, wo die Nase hinzeigen wird, wenn das Ei ankommt.



> Zum Detonationsradius habe ich nichts weiter geschrieben, da dieser nicht relevant ist; Torpedos sind mit ihrer vergleichsweise kleinen Hohlladung auf direkte Treffer ausgelegt.



Dann müssen wir die Frage komplett offenlassen, bis es irgendwelche besseren Informationen über die jeweilige Manövrierfähigkeit gibt. Die Chancen auf einen direkten Treffer halte ich bei diesen Geschwindigkeitsunterschieden mit Waffen, die weitaus größeren und trägeren Zielen folgen sollen, für minimal. Die Alternative ist eine so dichte Sperre, dass selbst bei nur eingeschränkter Reaktionsmöglichkeit keine Lücke zwischen den Wirkungsradien benachbarter Sprengköpfe bleibt. Bei 0,5 t TNT-Äquivalent in nicht kompressiblem Medium bin ich allerdings durchaus von einem gewissen Wirkradius ausgegangen, der das in den Bereich des möglichen, aber eben nahezu alle Ressourcen bindenden rückt.



> Kavitation gibt es immer, wenn sich irgendwo eine Schraube dreht. Und ohne drehende Schraube kommt auch Kanyon nicht voran.



Du springst. Es ging um Kavitation, die Sensoren behindert. Das wäre Kavitation am Rumpf vor/spätestens im Bereich der Sensoren. Kavitation an der (schnelldrehenden) Schraube schränkt die Ortungsmöglichkeiten nur nach hinten radikal ein, sonst verringert sie nur die Empfindlichkeit für leise Ziele.



> Als ehemaliger Heeressoldat lässt man eigentlich ungern eine Gelegenheit aus, sich über die Marinierten lustig zu machen, aber der Vergleich hinkt auf drei Beinen: Zivile Schiffe fahren gemütlich mit ökonomischen Fahrtwerten von A nach B, haben meines Wissens keine rund um die Uhr zu bemannenden Ortungs- und Waffensysteme an Bord und können deshalb im Zweifelsfall auch recht unkompliziert von einem Dutzend Analphabeten in Badelatschen geentert werden, was dort nicht (oder doch nur ein bißchen) ehrenrührig ist, während militärische Fahrzeuge jederzeit kampfbereit sein müssen und dann nicht mal eben schnell die Rumpfbesatzung verstärken können.



Natürlich haben größere Schiffe rund um die Uhr zu bemannende Ortungssysteme an Bord  . Und sie fahren auch nicht einfach mit "gemütlichen Fahrtwerten von A nach B", sondern müssen zum Teil in dichtem Verkehr präzise navigieren, wobei Anforderungen an die Genauigkeit relativ zu Beweglichkeit der Schiffe sogar weitaus höher ist, da man eben nicht die Manövrierfähigkeit eines Militärschiffs hat. Das einzige was sie nicht haben, sind zu bemannende Waffensysteme und vergleichbar hohe Ansprüche an die Objekterkennung, weil die meisten Radarziele netterweise mit Transponder unterwegs sind. Aber eine Marine-Crew besteht eben nicht aus 10 Leuten, die das Schiff fahren, warten und die Verpflegung bereit stellen + ein paar zusätzliche Radarmaaten und einer Hand voll Hansel für die Waffensysteme. Sondern aus z.T. deutlich dreistelligen Personenzahlen.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu diesem Einsatzspektrum passen weder die Bauweise noch die behaupteten Daten. Das Ding hat einen Nuklearreaktor, um über lange Zeit (mindestens Wochen) hinweg autonom agieren zu können.


Das ist alles sehr widersprüchlich und eventuell sollten wir die Rolle des Reaktors noch einmal überdenken. Kanyon soll von einem Träger-Boot durch die Gegend gschippert werden und inzwischen sind wir uns ja auch annähernd einig, dass es nicht das nötige Hirnschmalz hat, um im größeren Rahmen autonom kreuzen und dabei einer Entdeckung entgehen zu können.

Ich habe noch einmal über deine Einwände zur Reaktorsicherheit nachgedacht, mich noch mal belesen und dann fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Haaren: So ein Reaktor ist paradoxerweise viel weniger wartungsanfällig als eine Batterie. Diese muss regelmäßig und häufig geprüft werden, um Defekte oder auch nur verminderte Leistung (!) auszuschließen. Bei batteriebetrieben Torpedos an Bord eines Bootes ist das unproblematisch, bei einem außen angedockten Riesentorpedo mit entsprechenden vielen Batterien und damit steigender Fehlerquote hingegen schon.

Das würde auch gleich den nächsten Punkt klären:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nebenbei wäre ein batterieelektrisch getriebenes Vehikel noch wesentlich besser in der Lage, sich innerhalb seiner kürzeren Reichweite unhörbar zu nähern. Vermutlich könnte es auch eine größere Peakleistung aufbringen und so eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit erreichen. Es wäre also in jedem einzelnen Parmeter überlegen, ein Reaktor punktet ausschließlich bei der Ausdauer.


Es gibt batteriebetriebene Torpedos, beispielsweise der bereits erwähnte Seehecht unserer Marine. Der ist mit fast 100 km/h ziemlich flott  und seine Reichweite ist mit 50 Km bei voller Fahrt auch nicht ohne (übrigens auch als Drohne umrüstbar).
Allerdings skaliert das Ganze extrem schlecht nach oben, also wenn man noch höhere Geschwindigkeiten mit noch mehr Reichweite bei höherer Waffenlast möchte. Die höchste Ausbaustufe hat nicht einmal ein Drittel der Leistungsdaten, die Kanyon _minimal_ aufweisen muss, um einen ausreichend dimensionierten Kernsprengkopf mit deutlich über 100 km/h rund 200 Kilometer aus sicherem Tiefwasser in flache Küstengewässer zu bringen.

Sprich, der Reaktor würde theoretisch längere Einsätze ermöglichen und für manche Nutzungen (Namentlich solche, bei denen die Drohne kein Ziel ist ...) mag das auch sinnvoll sein, aber für den avisierten strategischen Einsatzzweck geht es meines Erachtens eher darum, möglichst zuverlässig möglichst viel Leistung für eine möglichst schnelle Zielanfahrt über maximal 200 km bereitzustellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Da dürfte sich eher der verwendete Fallschirm geändert haben. Aber nur weil das Ding weiter fallen kann, fällt es nicht schneller. Eine Abwurf möglichst nah am Ziel ermöglicht einen präziseren Einsatz und verglichen mit U-Einheiten (oder Fallschirmen) ist selbst die P-8 verdammt flink und wendig.


Verändert wurde meines Wissens die Falllenkung. Auf 300 Meter abgeworfen gibt es keine nennenswerte Abdrift, bei einem Abwurf aus 9000 m Höhe hingegen schon.
9000 Meter herunterzufallen kostet zwar auch Zeit, geht aber dennoch deutlich schneller, als einen Seeaufklärer in geringere Flughöhe zu bringen. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass man damit eine Menge Geschwindigkeit und Überblick opfert, die man für eventuell erforderliche weitere Angriffe gut gebrauchen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du springst. Es ging um Kavitation, die Sensoren behindert. Das wäre Kavitation am Rumpf vor/spätestens im Bereich der Sensoren. Kavitation an der (schnelldrehenden) Schraube schränkt die Ortungsmöglichkeiten nur nach hinten radikal ein, sonst verringert sie nur die Empfindlichkeit für leise Ziele.


Ich hielt den Sprung für für angemessen, da du die Diskussion auf rückwärtige Verfolger gelenkt hast.  Aber ja, der Effekt tritt bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit über den ganzen Rumpf verteilt auf, da dieser ja vorne Wasser verdrängt und zudem die Außenhülle nicht perfekt glatt ist. Hinzu kommen noch Vibrationen, wie sie unvermeidbar sind, wenn Kraft auf die Schraube übertragen wird. Wenn man spurtet, sind alle diese Effekte in den Gleitphasen minimiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich haben größere Schiffe rund um die Uhr zu bemannende Ortungssysteme an Bord  . Und sie fahren auch nicht einfach mit "gemütlichen Fahrtwerten von A nach B", sondern müssen zum Teil in dichtem Verkehr präzise navigieren, wobei Anforderungen an die Genauigkeit relativ zu Beweglichkeit der Schiffe sogar weitaus höher ist, da man eben nicht die Manövrierfähigkeit eines Militärschiffs hat. Das einzige was sie nicht haben, sind zu bemannende Waffensysteme und vergleichbar hohe Ansprüche an die Objekterkennung, weil die meisten Radarziele netterweise mit Transponder unterwegs sind. Aber eine Marine-Crew besteht eben nicht aus 10 Leuten, die das Schiff fahren, warten und die Verpflegung bereit stellen + ein paar zusätzliche Radarmaaten und einer Hand voll Hansel für die Waffensysteme. Sondern aus z.T. deutlich dreistelligen Personenzahlen.


An Bord eines Frachtschiffes gibt es zwei ständig zu besetzende Positionen, Brücke und Maschinenraum. Bei einer Wachdauer von - im Regelfall - vier Stunden ist das mit kleiner Crew machbar. Die meiste Zeit der Fahrt ist man mit maximal 20 Knoten auf bekannten Routen unterwegs, unerwartete Ereignisse, auf die man reagieren müsste/könnte gibt es im Regelfall nicht und für Situationen mit Gedränge, also in der Regel in Hafennähe, kommt eine zusätzliche Lotsencrew an Bord bzw. das Schiff gibt die Kontrolle komplett an Schlepper ab.
Ich will das nicht kleinreden; es ist ein harter Job und die meisten Crews würden sich über mehr Hände nicht beschweren, zumal mit zunehmendem Alter des Schiffes quasi ständig Pflege- und Wartungsarbeiten zu leisten sind.

Auf  militärischen Schiffen müssen neben Brücke und Maschinenraum noch jedes einzelne Waffen- und Ortungssystem besetzt sein. Und weil Militärschiffe nicht nur auf relativ festen Routen, sondern im Schnitt auch doppelt so schnell unterwegs sind, braucht man auf der Brücke auch ein paar Leute mehr, die Kurs-, Wasser-, Wetter-, Radar-, Sonardaten aktuell halten und auswerten - mit deutlich höherer Frequenz und Detailtiefe als in der zivilen Schifffahrt.
Und weiter geht's: Die Crew taktet nicht nur zwischen Wache und Ruhe, sondern auch noch zwischen regelmäßigen Übungseinheiten. Schließlich soll jeder Seemann zu jedem Zeitpunkt für Situationen bereit sein, die auf die Crews von Frachtschiffen eher nicht zukommen.
Und ganz zum Schluss muss tatsächlich zu jedem Zeitpunkt Redundanz bestehen. Wenn auf einem Frachtschiff Leute ausfallen, bleiben ein paar Dinge liegen - auch nicht schön und eine Belastung für die Anderen, aber zumindest nicht potenziell tödlich.

Sicherlich könnte man immer argumentieren, dass sich unsere Marine ja nicht im Verteidigungszustand befindet und man daher nicht ständig bemannt sein müsse, als würde jeden Moment ein Krieg ausbrechen. Das geht dann aber schon weg von der Frage, wie viel Besatzung ein Schiff braucht, um seine Aufgabe zu erfüllen - sondern es geht dann vielmehr darum, sich über die Aufgabenstellung Gedanken zu machen. Das ist allerdings eine politische, keine technische oder personallogistische Frage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist alles sehr widersprüchlich und eventuell sollten wir die Rolle des Reaktors noch einmal überdenken. Kanyon soll von einem Träger-Boot durch die Gegend gschippert werden und inzwischen sind wir uns ja auch annähernd einig, dass es nicht das nötige Hirnschmalz hat, um im größeren Rahmen autonom kreuzen und dabei einer Entdeckung entgehen zu können.



Moment: Wir sind uns einig, dass er eine Entdeckungswahrscheinlickeit nur bedingt analysieren und bestenfalls auf die Anwesenheit möglicher Entdecker mit beschränkten, vorgegebenen Fluchtstrategien reagieren kann. Wie ganz zu Anfang der Diskussion geschrieben bin ich mir aber sehr sicher, dass er von der der Bauform her darauf ausgelegt ist, möglichst nicht entdeckt zu werden und dass er autonom kreuzen kann. Allerdings nur unter Berücksichtigung von ihm vorgegebenen Kartenmaterial (was durchaus auch während der Mission mehrfach aktualisiert werden und somit grobe Gegnerbewegungen beinhalten kann) und möglicherweise auch unter der Berücksichtigung einzelner Ortungen durch die Drohne selbst. Aber die Kategorisierung "hat mich gesehen/kann mich sehen/hat mich nicht gesehen" wird relativ primitiv nach Entfernung und Art des Ziels, bei uneindeutiger Signatur sogar nur nach Lautstärke des Ziels möglich sein.



> Ich habe noch einmal über deine Einwände zur Reaktorsicherheit nachgedacht, mich noch mal belesen und dann fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Haaren: So ein Reaktor ist paradoxerweise viel weniger wartungsanfällig als eine Batterie. Diese muss regelmäßig und häufig geprüft werden, um Defekte oder auch nur verminderte Leistung (!) auszuschließen. Bei batteriebetrieben Torpedos an Bord eines Bootes ist das unproblematisch, bei einem außen angedockten Riesentorpedo mit entsprechenden vielen Batterien und damit steigender Fehlerquote hingegen schon.



Jein. Wenn den Russen das gelungen ist, wovon alle Atomfreaks seit Jahren schwärmen (den komplett gekapselten, unzerstörbaren Reaktor für jeden Vorgarten), dann ist der in der Tat weniger wartungsanfällig als eine Batterie, in der jede der zehntausenden Zellen die volle Leistung bringt. Aber ist letzteres überhaupt nötig? Nö. Solange keine Explosionsgefahr besteht, weil schadhafte Zellen erkannt und deaktiviert werden, kann man sich eine gewisse Ausfallquote (5%? 10%?) innerhalb der Batterie leisten. Und die dafür nötige Schaltungstechnik kannst du seit mindestens 15 Jahren auf dem zivilen Markt in Serie kaufen. Mit exakt einem Reaktor musst du dagegen bei sehr vielen, jeweils nur einfach vorhandenen Teilen 100%ige Verfügbarkeit sicherstellen. Und viele davon brauchen gleich ein ganzes Paket an Sensoren, um überhaupt einen sich anbahnenden Defekt zu erfassen, während Akkumanagement allein über Spannung und Strom läuft, die man ohnehin messen muss.




> Das würde auch gleich den nächsten Punkt klären:
> 
> 
> Es gibt batteriebetriebene Torpedos, beispielsweise der bereits erwähnte Seehecht unserer Marine. Der ist mit fast 100 km/h ziemlich flott  und seine Reichweite ist mit 50 Km bei voller Fahrt auch nicht ohne (übrigens auch als Drohne umrüstbar).
> Allerdings skaliert das Ganze extrem schlecht nach oben, also wenn man noch höhere Geschwindigkeiten mit noch mehr Reichweite bei höherer Waffenlast möchte. Die höchste Ausbaustufe hat nicht einmal ein Drittel der Leistungsdaten, die Kanyon _minimal_ aufweisen muss, um einen ausreichend dimensionierten Kernsprengkopf mit deutlich über 100 km/h rund 200 Kilometer aus sicherem Tiefwasser in flache Küstengewässer zu bringen.



Du vergleichst hier ein 75 m³ Waffensystem mit einem max. 1,5 m³ Torpedo (jeweils angenähert als zylindrische Form)  . Der entscheidende Faktor für die Geschwindigkeit im Wasser bei ähnlicher Form ist das Verhältnis aus Volumen=mögliche Kraft und Energie zu Oberfläche=Reibung. Da steht der Seehecht um Faktor 3,5 schlechter da, einfach nur wegen der Größenordnung. Dazu kommt die Skalierung von Gefechtskopf und Ortungssystem, die nicht in gleicher Weise mitwachsen und auf Zeichnungen des Seehecht rund 1/4 der Gesamtlänge ausmachen, wogegen die Schätzungen bei der Drohne auf 1/6 hinauslaufen.



> Sprich, der Reaktor würde theoretisch längere Einsätze ermöglichen und für manche Nutzungen (Namentlich solche, bei denen die Drohne kein Ziel ist ...) mag das auch sinnvoll sein, aber für den avisierten strategischen Einsatzzweck geht es meines Erachtens eher darum, möglichst zuverlässig möglichst viel Leistung für eine möglichst schnelle Zielanfahrt über maximal 200 km bereitzustellen.



200 km? Dann wäre das Ding ja einfach nur ein Torpedo, der eine Stunde mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit läuft. Dafür bräuchte man nicht einmal die gut regulierbaren Batterien, sondern würde einen simplen chemischen Antrieb nehmen, mit dem die Russen viel Erfahrung (auch schlechte ) haben und der noch höhere Energiedichten erreicht. Das deckt sich aber weder mit den von diversen Online-Medien (sowohl russisch wie englisch) nachgeplapperten 10000 km (eine echte Primärquelle konnte ich nicht finden) und es macht auch militärisch gar keinen Sinn. Die in Frage kommenden Träger-U-Boote sind groß genug, um Raketen mit deutlich größerer Reichweite (oder, wenn man Kurzstreckenmodelle baut, größerer Sprengkraft und kaum einer Abfangmöglichkeit) zu tragen und sie müssen speziel und zulasten der Störmungsgünstigkeit umgebaut werden. Sie wären also selbst dann überdurchschnittlich laut, wenn man keinen alten Schrott recyclen würde. Macht man aber. In kurz: Die Trägerboote haben keine Chance, so nah an Ziele ranzukommen und keinen Anlass, ein so umständlichen Waffensystem auf so kurze Entfernung zu nutzen. (Wie groß ist eigentlich der angemessene Sicherheitsabstand zu einer 100 MT Unterwasserexplosion? Reichen da 200 km im nicht komprimierbarem Medium überhaupt?)

Das Ding ist sowohl gemäß Ankündigung als auch Bauart eindeutig "bvr" und wird nicht bis an den Schelf rangetragen. Meine Vermutung wäre, dass man entweder aus dem zentralen Ozean heraus operiert oder, wenn das Zielland hart neutrale Nachbarn mit deutlich schlechterer Seeverteidigung hat, möglicherweise sogar deren Küstengewässer als Deckung nutzt. Für Vergeltungsschläge auf die USA würde sich ein Mutterschiff vor Ecuador (vorbeugende gegnerische Seeaufklärung aus diplomatischen Gründen schwierig bzw. auf passiv horchende U-Boote beschränkt) und eins zwischen Kap Verden und Brasilien (riesiges Gebiet weit ab von anderen Geschehnissen => man kann es sich nicht erlauben, die ganze Flotte dahin zu schicken, aber mit viel weniger bekommt man es nicht rund um die Uhr überwacht) anbieten.



> Verändert wurde meines Wissens die Falllenkung. Auf 300 Meter abgeworfen gibt es keine nennenswerte Abdrift, bei einem Abwurf aus 9000 m Höhe hingegen schon.
> 9000 Meter herunterzufallen kostet zwar auch Zeit, geht aber dennoch deutlich schneller, als einen Seeaufklärer in geringere Flughöhe zu bringen. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass man damit eine Menge Geschwindigkeit und Überblick opfert, die man für eventuell erforderliche weitere Angriffe gut gebrauchen kann.



Da bin ich wohl nicht ganz auf dem aktuellen Stand - man kann Seeaufklärung gegen Unterwasserziele aus 9000 m Höhe betreiben und hat damit noch einen VORTEIL? Ich dachte, für magnetische Ortung müsste man sowieso auf <500 m runter (erst recht gegen ein so kleines Ziel) und Sonarbojen kann man ja immer nur unter sich abwerfen? 

(Anm.: Ausnahme natürlich Objekte in sehr geringer Wassertiefe, die man teilweise optisch erfassen könnte, oder in geringer Wassertiefe und mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, wo man die Welle per Radar orten kann. Aber das Ding wird ja vermutlich nicht in der Ostsee eingesetzt und wenn, so halt meine Vermutung, es erst auf volle Fahrt geht, wenn es sehr nah am Ziel ist oder sich akuter Ortungsgefahr ausgesetzt sieht, macht es keine Welle, bis sich ihm etwas im Wasser nähert.)



> Ich hielt den Sprung für für angemessen, da du die Diskussion auf rückwärtige Verfolger gelenkt hast.  Aber ja, der Effekt tritt bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit über den ganzen Rumpf verteilt auf, da dieser ja vorne Wasser verdrängt und zudem die Außenhülle nicht perfekt glatt ist. Hinzu kommen noch Vibrationen, wie sie unvermeidbar sind, wenn Kraft auf die Schraube übertragen wird. Wenn man spurtet, sind alle diese Effekte in den Gleitphasen minimiert.



Mein Fehler. Es stimmt zwar, dass man bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit irgendwann auf den ganzen Rumpf aufpassen muss, aber bei 200 km/h ist das noch nicht unbeherschbar. Schkwal ist fast 2,5 mal so schnell und braucht immer noch eine reichlich merkwürdige Form, um Kavitation am ganzen Rumpf sicherzustellen. Da sich ein Sonar ohnehin ganz vorne und unter einer aus einem Stück gefertigten Abdeckung befindet, gibt es außer der (entsprechend optimierten) Spitze selbst nichts, was einen störenden Blasenschleier verursachen könnte. Der Blick auf die vordere Heimsphäre ist frei, seitlich geht vermutlich auch noch ein Bisschen was.



> An Bord eines Frachtschiffes gibt es zwei ständig zu besetzende Positionen, Brücke und Maschinenraum. Bei einer Wachdauer von - im Regelfall - vier Stunden ist das mit kleiner Crew machbar. Die meiste Zeit der Fahrt ist man mit maximal 20 Knoten auf bekannten Routen unterwegs, unerwartete Ereignisse, auf die man reagieren müsste/könnte gibt es im Regelfall nicht und für Situationen mit Gedränge, also in der Regel in Hafennähe, kommt eine zusätzliche Lotsencrew an Bord bzw. das Schiff gibt die Kontrolle komplett an Schlepper ab.
> Ich will das nicht kleinreden; es ist ein harter Job und die meisten Crews würden sich über mehr Hände nicht beschweren, zumal mit zunehmendem Alter des Schiffes quasi ständig Pflege- und Wartungsarbeiten zu leisten sind.
> 
> Auf  militärischen Schiffen müssen neben Brücke und Maschinenraum noch jedes einzelne Waffen- und Ortungssystem besetzt sein. Und weil Militärschiffe nicht nur auf relativ festen Routen, sondern im Schnitt auch doppelt so schnell unterwegs sind, braucht man auf der Brücke auch ein paar Leute mehr, die Kurs-, Wasser-, Wetter-, Radar-, Sonardaten aktuell halten und auswerten - mit deutlich höherer Frequenz und Detailtiefe als in der zivilen Schifffahrt.



Ich war schon auf zivilen Schiffen abseits fester Routen und das einzige, was ich bestätigen kann, ist die geringere Geschwindigkeit. Die Besetzung des Maschinenraums hängt von der Größe ab - wenn keine rechtlichen Regeln dagegen sprechen (k.A., wie die Vorschriften für die ganz großen sind), fahren halbwegs moderne Schiffe ohne permanent besetzten Maschinenraum. Und auf der Brücke gibt es einen Rudergänger und, wenns vorgeschrieben ist, halt noch einen wachhabenden Offizier, aber gezielt auswerten tut da nur der Computer. Von den beiden Menschen hält halt einer, teilweise auch beide, Ausschau nach etwaigen Hindernissen die vom (zivilen) Radar nicht erfasst werden. Das schließt komplexe Situationen wie das Kreuzen dicht befahrener Routen bei Nacht mit ein, nur kurz vorm Hafen wäre mir regelmäßig mehr Brückencrew aufgefallen. Aber das ist eher "sind wir bald da"-Freiwachen. Und im Hafen gibt es keine Lotsen"crews", sondern exakt einen Lotsen. Je nach Schiffsgröße und Lokalität im Heimathafen nicht einmal das. Schlepper hängt davon ab, wie manövrierfähig der Kahn ist - hatte eine Fahrt, da ging es ohne Schlepper raus und mit einer halben Ruderanlage, einem Sicherheitsschlepper (der natürlich noch so richtig mit seinem Voith-Schneider angeben musste) und eines ob seines verkrüppelten Schiffs reichlich geknickten Kapitän wieder rein. (War iirc auch noch eine Jubiläumsfahrt entweder für Schiff oder Kapitän und das erste mal überhaupt, dass er einen Schlepper in Anspruch nehmen musste...)

Ich kann nicht abschließend einschätzen, in wie weit die höhere Maximalgeschwindigkeit so einen großen Unterschied macht. Aber im Kriegsfall sollte einem keine vergleichbar dichten und komplexen Situationen wie auf zivilen Schiffahrtsstraßen begegnen und in Friedenszeiten sollte man in solchen Gewässern genauso vorsichtig fahren, wie alle anderen auch. (Bei einigen reicht natürlich nicht einmal die Kombination aus Zivilgeschwindigkeit und zahlreicher Besatzung...) 
Bin ich ehrlich gesagt aus Kiel auch so gewöhnt, dass die Marine erst bei freier See Gas gibt.

Damit bleibt eigentlich nur noch eins: Die "Fracht" militärischer Schiffe braucht halt Bedienpersonal zusätzlich zur nautischen Crew. Aber +220 nur dafür? (124er) Für nahezu durchgängig automatisierte, mit Ausnahme der Bordkanone afaik nicht einmal auf See nachladbare Waffen? Gut, mit zwei Mechanikern für die Hubschrauber (wie Polarstern) wird man nicht auskommen, weil man ja Bundeswehrschrott am laufen halten muss, aber entweder sind da noch irgendwo vier 42-cm-Zwillingstürme versteckt oder irgendwas läuft ineffizient.



> Und weiter geht's: Die Crew taktet nicht nur zwischen Wache und Ruhe, sondern auch noch zwischen regelmäßigen Übungseinheiten. Schließlich soll jeder Seemann zu jedem Zeitpunkt für Situationen bereit sein, die auf die Crews von Frachtschiffen eher nicht zukommen.
> Und ganz zum Schluss muss tatsächlich zu jedem Zeitpunkt Redundanz bestehen. Wenn auf einem Frachtschiff Leute ausfallen, bleiben ein paar Dinge liegen - auch nicht schön und eine Belastung für die Anderen, aber zumindest nicht potenziell tödlich.
> 
> Sicherlich könnte man immer argumentieren, dass sich unsere Marine ja nicht im Verteidigungszustand befindet und man daher nicht ständig bemannt sein müsse, als würde jeden Moment ein Krieg ausbrechen. Das geht dann aber schon weg von der Frage, wie viel Besatzung ein Schiff braucht, um seine Aufgabe zu erfüllen - sondern es geht dann vielmehr darum, sich über die Aufgabenstellung Gedanken zu machen. Das ist allerdings eine politische, keine technische oder personallogistische Frage.



Politik hat auf der Ebene wohl nur indirekt etwas entscheiden. Die Aufgaben der Crew plant das Militär dann doch noch selbst. Und wenn man tatsächlich eine vierte Wache an Board nimmt, damit immer mal wer sonstige Übungen machen kann, dann ist das zwar eine Teilerklärung für die Crew-Inflation, aber auch eine ziemlich miese Planung. Schließlich dienen die kompletten Fahrten in Friendenszeiten eigentlich ausschließlich dazu, dass die Crew sämtliche an Bord anfallenden Aufgaben trainiert (und das macht sie auf Wache). Da Militärschiffe typischerweise viel mehr Zeit für Reparaturen im Hafen verbringen, kann man außerdem den in der zivilen Seefahrt für Wartung verwendeten Teil der Freiwachen für kleinere Weiterebildungen verwenden. Größere macht man dann an Land, unter anderem dafür gibt es ja Wechselcrews.


----------



## Mahoy (4. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moment: Wir sind uns einig, dass er eine Entdeckungswahrscheinlickeit nur bedingt analysieren und bestenfalls auf die Anwesenheit möglicher Entdecker mit beschränkten, vorgegebenen Fluchtstrategien reagieren kann. Wie ganz zu Anfang der Diskussion geschrieben bin ich mir aber sehr sicher, dass er von der der Bauform her darauf ausgelegt ist, möglichst nicht entdeckt zu werden und dass er autonom kreuzen kann. Allerdings nur unter Berücksichtigung von ihm vorgegebenen Kartenmaterial (was durchaus auch während der Mission mehrfach aktualisiert werden und somit grobe Gegnerbewegungen beinhalten kann)


Das Eine nicht zu können und zum anderen nicht in der Lage zu sein, geht Hand in Hand.

Hier beißt sich die Maus in den Schwanz: Um die Daten zu erhalten, die sie benötigt, muss die Drohne Manöver ausführen, für die sie die Daten bereit haben müsste. Man bedenke allein, was (insbesondere unter Kriegsbedingungen) für ein U-Boot nötig ist, um überhaupt kreuzen zu können. Die Crew muss ständig die Lauscher auf Empfang haben, Signale interpretieren und daraus Feindbewegungen ableiten.
Und um die halbwegs sichere Tiefe zu verlassen und neues Missionsmaterial zu erhalten, ist im Kriegszustand und erst recht unter Gefechtsbedingungen eine ganze Menge Aufwand zu betreiben? Kann Kanyon das? Ich denke nicht, lasse mich aber gerne einen Anderen belehren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und möglicherweise auch unter der Berücksichtigung einzelner Ortungen durch die Drohne selbst. Aber die Kategorisierung "hat mich gesehen/kann mich sehen/hat mich nicht gesehen" wird relativ primitiv nach Entfernung und Art des Ziels, bei uneindeutiger Signatur sogar nur nach Lautstärke des Ziels möglich sein.


Nicht meines Wissens. Sicherlich kann die Drohen horchen und wenn sich im näheren Umfeld nichts zuckt auftauchen. Aber passive Ortungsmethoden oder auf Sicht aufklärende Flieger kann sie ebenso wenig erkennen wie ein U-Boot, aber dieses hat ein solides Instrumentarium an offensiven und defensiven Mitteln, um den Fehler zu überleben. Die Drohne kann sich einfach nur nach vorgegebenen Mustern verdünnisieren und hoffen, dass der Gegner die Spur verliert - für eine Superwaffe ein bißchen dünn.

Aber selbst ohne Feindbeteiligung sehe ich das mit dem längeren autonomen Kreuzen nicht, denn die bloße Navigation ist eine komplexe Angelegenheit. U-Boote können auch dann, wenn sie nicht für ein GPS-Signal auftauchen  dürfen, anhand von Abgleich der Grundtopografie mit Kartenmaterial, Berücksichtigung bekannter und temporärer Strömungen, Salzgehalt des Wassers, natürlich dem guten alten Kompass udn zig weiterer Methoden die Abdrift feststellen. Kann Kanyon das? Ich denke nicht, lasse mich aber gerne einen Anderen belehren.

Kurz gesagt, das Ganze funktioniert, wenn man der Drohne unterstellt, die komplette Sensorik eines bemannten U-Boots und die kognitiven Fähigkeiten einer kompletten Brückencrew zu besitzen. Das behaupten nicht einmal die Russen selbst, sonst würden sie nicht auf U-Boote als Trägerplattform setzen.
Mit anderen Worten: Kanyon wird sicherlich deutlich autonomer agieren können als ein Jagdtorpedo. Aber autonom die Weltmeere durchkreuzen und Jagdverbände ausspielen? Eher gehe ich heute Nachmittag noch mit dem Wowa angeln, als dass das eintritt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn den Russen das gelungen ist, wovon alle Atomfreaks seit Jahren schwärmen (den komplett gekapselten, unzerstörbaren Reaktor für jeden Vorgarten), dann ist der in der Tat weniger wartungsanfällig als eine Batterie, in der jede der zehntausenden Zellen die volle Leistung bringt. Aber ist letzteres überhaupt nötig? Nö. Solange keine Explosionsgefahr besteht, weil schadhafte Zellen erkannt und deaktiviert werden, kann man sich eine gewisse Ausfallquote (5%? 10%?) innerhalb der Batterie leisten. Und die dafür nötige Schaltungstechnik kannst du seit mindestens 15 Jahren auf dem zivilen Markt in Serie kaufen. Mit exakt einem Reaktor musst du dagegen bei sehr vielen, jeweils nur einfach vorhandenen Teilen 100%ige Verfügbarkeit sicherstellen. Und viele davon brauchen gleich ein ganzes Paket an Sensoren, um überhaupt einen sich anbahnenden Defekt zu erfassen, während Akkumanagement allein über Spannung und Strom läuft, die man ohnehin messen muss.


Und wieder entsteht ein Widerspruch: Ist ja schön, wenn der Reaktor der Drohne die theoretische Reichweite für automomes Kreuzen verleiht, aber wenn der Reaktor nun doch nicht so wartungsunanfällig ist - ein paar Beiträge zuvor hast du noch eine gegenteilige Ansicht vertreten - wie funktioniert das dann?
Ob nun die Kapazität von Batterien oder die Zuverlässigkeit des Reaktors die Autonomie limitieren, ist letztlich unerheblich. Sie ist limitiert.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, ohnehin akademisch, weil das schon an Sensorik und Analytik scheitert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 200 km? Dann wäre das Ding ja einfach nur ein Torpedo, der eine Stunde mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit läuft. Dafür bräuchte man nicht einmal die gut regulierbaren Batterien, sondern würde einen simplen chemischen Antrieb nehmen, mit dem die Russen viel Erfahrung (auch schlechte ) haben und der noch höhere Energiedichten erreicht.


Es gibt meines Wissens derzeit keinen chemischen Antrieb, der ein Objekt dieser Größe mit (behauptet) 200 km/h über eine Strecke von  200 Km und (ggf. mehr) laufen lassen kann.

Und das ggf. mehrfach, falls Angriffe abgebrochen werden müssen - ein Thema, dass wir bisher nur am Rande abgerissen haben. Wenn nämlich die Drohen mit ihren (oder trotz ihrer) begrenzten sensorischen und analytischen Fähigkeiten festsellen sollte, dass das geplante Zielgebiet zu stark abgeschirmt und ein Erfolg unwahrscheinlich ist, kehrt sie womöglich eher auf eine zurückgelagerte Ruheposition zurück und versucht es später noch einmal. Für eine Erstschlagwaffe wäre das nur begrenzt sinnvoll, für eine Zweitschlagwaffe - und als die wird sie beworben - hingegen um so mehr, denn das Abschreckungspotential erhöht sich noch, wenn der Gegenschlag nicht ad hoc, sondern auch mit Verzug erfolgen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Wie groß ist eigentlich der angemessene Sicherheitsabstand zu einer 100 MT Unterwasserexplosion? Reichen da 200 km im nicht komprimierbarem Medium überhaupt?)


Ich würde sagen, dass ist tiefenabhängig. Eine in flacheren Gewässern ausgelöste Detonation baut sich in noch flacheren Gewässer zu einem Tsunami auf, der die Küste wie beabsichtigt mit voller Härte trifft. In tiefer Gewässer zurück verliert sich das Ganze allerdings schnell und kann meines Wissens auch nicht wirksam in größere Tiefen gelangen, als die Detonation selbst stattgefunden hat, weil  die sich ursprünglich gleichmäßig in alle Richtungen gehende Druckwelle längst den Grund erreicht hat. Wie viel Absorption und Reflektion es da genau gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber bekanntermaßen kommt das Ganze nur als Schockwelle entlang des Grunds und als Wasserwelle entlang der Oberfläche sonderlich weit.

Wenn ein U-Boot nach gründlicher Aufklärung die Drohne kurz vor dem Kontinentalhang absetzt, diese ein Stück autonom in Schleichfahrt soweit vorrücken lässt, wie die Wassertiefe es erlaubt, (und dabei womöglich bereits die Fahrt zu einer festgelegte Rückzugsposition) antritt,  dürfte in der eigenen Tauchtiefe absolute Stille herrschen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl nicht ganz auf dem aktuellen Stand - man kann Seeaufklärung gegen Unterwasserziele aus 9000 m Höhe betreiben und hat damit noch einen VORTEIL? Ich dachte, für magnetische Ortung müsste man sowieso auf <500 m runter (erst recht gegen ein so kleines Ziel) und Sonarbojen kann man ja immer nur unter sich abwerfen?


Der Vorteil der Patrouillenflughöhe ist die hohe Reichweite und der Überblick. Daten über Unterwasserbewegungen liefern auf diese Entfernung abgeworfenen und "fest" installierte Aktiv- und Passivsonarbojen. Wenn diese in x Kilometer Entfernung etwas auffangen, dass sich als Kontakt isolieren lässt, ist man quasi sofort an besagter Stelle und kann Torpedos abwerfen.

Niedrig wird geflogen, wenn man Sichtortung betreiben will, also nach Seerohren oder auffälligen Schatten in geringerer Tiefe sucht, bzw. von weitem bemerkte Überwasserschiffe auf Sicht identifizieren will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein Fehler. Es stimmt zwar, dass man bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit irgendwann auf den ganzen Rumpf aufpassen muss, aber bei 200 km/h ist das noch nicht unbeherschbar. Schkwal ist fast 2,5 mal so schnell und braucht immer noch eine reichlich merkwürdige Form, um Kavitation am ganzen Rumpf sicherzustellen. Da sich ein Sonar ohnehin ganz vorne und unter einer aus einem Stück gefertigten Abdeckung befindet, gibt es außer der (entsprechend optimierten) Spitze selbst nichts, was einen störenden Blasenschleier verursachen könnte. Der Blick auf die vordere Heimsphäre ist frei, seitlich geht vermutlich auch noch ein Bisschen was.


Jagdtorpedos sind tatsächlich ein wenig wie Pferde mit Scheuklappen. Das Entscheidende aber ist, dass sie beim Beschleunigen dazu übergehen, _aktiv_ zu peilen. Kavitation behindert nur Passivsonar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich war schon auf zivilen Schiffen abseits fester Routen und das einzige, was ich bestätigen kann, ist die geringere Geschwindigkeit.


Die näheren Umstände würden mich interessieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Besetzung des Maschinenraums hängt von der Größe ab - wenn keine rechtlichen Regeln dagegen sprechen (k.A., wie die Vorschriften für die ganz großen sind), fahren halbwegs moderne Schiffe ohne permanent besetzten Maschinenraum.


Der Chefingenieur und der Zweite Ingenieur und ihre Machinencrew müssen heutzutage nicht mehr neben den Kesseln hocken, aber im Wechsel Wache (in der zivilen Schifffahrt auch "Bereitschaft") haben sie trotzdem.

Für Schiffe unter deutscher Flagge regelt das die Schiffsbesetzungsverordnung (SchBesV), die - nachvollziehbarerweise - nicht von den Regelungen im internationalen Schiffsverkehr abweicht. Irgendwo geltende rechtliche Regelungen, die eine Ausnahme bedeuten würden, sind mir zumindest nicht bekannt.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und im Hafen gibt es keine Lotsen"crews", sondern exakt einen Lotsen. Je nach Schiffsgröße und Lokalität im Heimathafen nicht einmal das.


Je nach Schiffsgröße und Hafen allerdings auch mehr als das. Ich darf dich erinnern, du hast das Szenario einer regen Verkehrssituation beschrieben. In Häfen, in denen aufgrund ihrer Lage bzw. ihres Aufbaus und eventuell einer spezifischen Situation so etwas wie Gedränge entsteht, geht die volle Verantwortung auf die Lotsen über. Und wenn einer nicht reicht, um ein Schiff in den Hafen zu steuern, dann kommen mehrere an Bord.

Die meisten europäischen Häfen und die Einlaufpläne sind allerdings tatsächlich schon seit Jahrzehnten so aufgebaut, solche Situationen tunlichst zu vermeiden. Das sieht in einigen anderen Regionen schon ganz anders aus. Mein Onkel hat die Verkehrsregelung einiger Häfen (insbesondere Südostasien) mit einer Dramatik beschrieben, die eine Fahrt entlang der somalischen Küste fast malerisch erscheinen lässt.  Von besoffenen Lotsen über solche, die mal eben was anderes vorhaben und ihre Papiere so lange dem ähnlich aussehenden Cousin überlassen haben bis hin zu straff durchorgansierten Übergaben an Lotsen in Stärke einer Entermannschaft.

Wer monatelang überwiegend nichts, aber zwischendurch alles nur Erdenkliche erleben will, fährt zu See. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schlepper hängt davon ab, wie manövrierfähig der Kahn ist - hatte eine Fahrt, da ging es ohne Schlepper raus und mit einer halben Ruderanlage, einem Sicherheitsschlepper (der natürlich noch so richtig mit seinem Voith-Schneider angeben musste) und eines ob seines verkrüppelten Schiffs reichlich geknickten Kapitän wieder rein. (War iirc auch noch eine Jubiläumsfahrt entweder für Schiff oder Kapitän und das erste mal überhaupt, dass er einen Schlepper in Anspruch nehmen musste...)


Manche Häfen sind da rigoros: Keine Eigenfahrt. Inwiefern das rechtlich und sicherheitstechnisch tatsächlich erforderlich ist oder eher dazu dient, Schlepperbesatzungen in Lohn und Brot zu bringen, kann man aus der Außenperspektive schlecht beurteilen, aber natürlich gibt es immer entsprechendes Gerede.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit bleibt eigentlich nur noch eins: Die "Fracht" militärischer Schiffe braucht halt Bedienpersonal zusätzlich zur nautischen Crew. Aber +220 nur dafür? (124er) Für nahezu durchgängig automatisierte, mit Ausnahme der Bordkanone afaik nicht einmal auf See nachladbare Waffen? Gut, mit zwei Mechanikern für die Hubschrauber (wie Polarstern) wird man nicht auskommen, weil man ja Bundeswehrschrott am laufen halten muss, aber entweder sind da noch irgendwo vier 42-cm-Zwillingstürme versteckt oder irgendwas läuft ineffizient.


Ich war ja bisher nur als Ballastgast auf Schiffen der Bundesmarine unterwegs, aber falls die Schiffsführungen es in Sachen Beschäftigungstherapie nicht zu unerreichter Meisterschaft gebracht haben, hatten da tatsächlich alle etwas zu tun.

Ein grober Richtwert: Unter Gefechtsbedingungen ist die halbe Besatzung auf Station, die andere Hälfte ist Ablösung. Sprich, die Stationen sind vorhanden und es steht anzunehmenderweise nicht hinter jedem Seemann mindestens einer, der sich nur die Eier schaukelt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Politik hat auf der Ebene wohl nur indirekt etwas entscheiden. Die Aufgaben der Crew plant das Militär dann doch noch selbst.


Die Oberbefehlshaber der Bundeswehr sind zu jedem erdenklichen Zeitpunkt zivile Politiker. Wenn die bei der  Aufgabenverteilung und dem Personaleinsatz an Bord keinen _direkten_ Handlungsbedarf erkennen bzw. sich nicht darum kümmern wollen/können, ist es etwas billig, den Schwarzen Peter Untergebenen zuzuschieben. 

Aber da militärische Schiffe und Boote aller Herrenländer so ziemlich vergleichbare Besatzungsstärken aufweisen, obwohl die Stellung des Militärs dort in jede Richtung von der unsrigen abweicht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das schon irgendwie benötigt wird, damit die Fahrzeuge ihren Auftrag erfüllen können. Und den geben sie sich in aller Regel nicht selbst.

Außer natürlich bei Seeräubern, harrr!  Aber selbst die hatten nie Schiffe mit Minimalbesatzung, sondern haben ganz im Gegenteil alles draufgepackt, was nur Platz fand und sich verproviantieren ließ, weil von Vorteil in Kampfsituationen. Heute reicht dafür das bereits erwähnte Spezialkommando Badelatschen, weil das gegen höchstens 20 Mann Besatzung selbst auf dicken Containerschiffen komplett ausreicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und um die halbwegs sichere Tiefe zu verlassen und neues Missionsmaterial zu erhalten, ist im Kriegszustand und erst recht unter Gefechtsbedingungen eine ganze Menge Aufwand zu betreiben? Kann Kanyon das? Ich denke nicht, lasse mich aber gerne einen Anderen belehren.



"Eine Menge Aufwand" 
Man taucht, je nach Empfangssystem bis in wenige Meter Wassertiefe auf und packt die Antenne aus. Fertig. Ich glaube du verwechselt den Aufwand zum Daten empfangen mit dem Aufwand, den ein im Gefecht befindliches (Jagd-)U-Boot hat, um in an einen Ort zu gelangen, wo es dass kann. Dafür muss es nämlich seine Tätigkeit nah am Feind unterbrechen, Entfernung aufbauen, das für sich genommen einfache Manöver durchführen und zum Feind zurückkehren, ohne zwischendurch dessen Spur zu verlieren oder sich zu verraten. Ein strategisches System, dass konstant auf Abstand zum Feind geführt wird, hat diesen Aufwand nicht. Und für eine sehr kleine, extra leise Einheit ist "Abstand" sowieso relativ. Ich glaube zwar hinten und vorne nicht an die 3 km @55 km/h Ortungsentfernung, die durchs Netz geistern, aber 55 km @3 km/h sollten überhaupt kein Problem sein. Selbst wenn man die gesamte NATO-Flotte im Nordatlantik gleichmäßig verteilen würde, könnte sie kein so feines Überwachungsraster aufwerfen und für die initale Kursplanung würde man der Drohne ja ohnehin eine möglichst Feind-ferne Route geben. Wenn sie auf dieser alle 24 h Kontakt zum Satelliten aufnimmt, reicht das vollkommen, um über ruhige Gewässer informiert zu bleiben. Alternativ schleicht sie halt längere Zeit in großer Tiefe und wartet 8-12-24 h an einer Stelle, ob sich IRGENDWAS in der näheren Umgebung bewegt und steigt nur auf, wenn das nicht der Fall ist. Da sehe ich nicht einmal den Hauch eines Problems. Erst in Küstennähe, wo die Verteidigung dichter gestrickt ist, wird es riskanter. Aber ist nur das rasante Ende der Mission und nicht der Teil, für den man einen ausdauernden Reaktor braucht.



> Nicht meines Wissens. Sicherlich kann die Drohen horchen und wenn sich im näheren Umfeld nichts zuckt auftauchen. Aber passive Ortungsmethoden oder auf Sicht aufklärende Flieger kann sie ebenso wenig erkennen wie ein U-Boot, aber dieses hat ein solides Instrumentarium an offensiven und defensiven Mitteln, um den Fehler zu überleben. Die Drohne kann sich einfach nur nach vorgegebenen Mustern verdünnisieren und hoffen, dass der Gegner die Spur verliert - für eine Superwaffe ein bißchen dünn.



Wieso soll sie keine U-Boote und andere passiv-Lauscher orten können? Dafür muss man nur leiser als der Gegner sein und eine kleine Drohne, die sich Zeit lassen kann, ist in dieser Hinsicht einem großen Boot, dass in einem großen Gebiet patroullieren soll, klar im Vorteil. Solange die Drohne nicht durch aktives Sonar aufgescheucht wird, wird sie zumindest Überwassereinheiten und andere Nuklearboote hören, bevor sie selbst gehört werden kann (elektrische Boote wird schwieriger, aber die sind auf hoher See selten). Das sie kein Personal hat, wird erst bei der Identifizierung des Ziels zum Problem. Einfache Fälle kann noch der Computer automatisch auswerten (nimmt auf bemannten Schiffen ja auch als Hilfsmittel), aber es wird sicherlich zu Fällen kommen, in denen sie wegen einem zivilen Schiff oder biologischer Aktivität einen Umweg fährt. Das ist aber kein Missionshindernis.



> Aber selbst ohne Feindbeteiligung sehe ich das mit dem längeren autonomen Kreuzen nicht, denn die bloße Navigation ist eine komplexe Angelegenheit. U-Boote können auch dann, wenn sie nicht für ein GPS-Signal auftauchen  dürfen, anhand von Abgleich der Grundtopografie mit Kartenmaterial, Berücksichtigung bekannter und temporärer Strömungen, Salzgehalt des Wassers, natürlich dem guten alten Kompass udn zig weiterer Methoden die Abdrift feststellen. Kann Kanyon das? Ich denke nicht, lasse mich aber gerne einen Anderen belehren.



Wenn Computer eins können, Datensätze nach Mustern zu durchforsten. Da dürfte die Drohne intellektuell sogar einen Vorteil gegenüber Booten mit Mannschaft, aber veralteter IT haben. Allenfalls hat sie bei akustischer Peilung einen Nachteil, weil man da eben unsaubere Eingangsignale interpretieren muss. Aber wie viele ortsfeste Geräuschquellen gibt es schon mitten im Meer? Was allerdings nicht weiß: Unter welchen Bedingungen man sich auf die Topographie beziehen kann. Wenn es Echolote nicht als LPI gibt, könnte es sich für ein extraleises System lohnen, seins abgeschaltet zu lassen und ohne Topographie-Daten zu navigieren. Die anderen Parameter dagegen sind nur eine Stütze für Inernatialnavigation, liefern aber keine zusätzlichen Referenzpunkte. Du kannst über Temperatur und Salzgehalt die Wassermasse feststellen, in der durch dich befindest, aber wenn die Strömungen nicht den Erwartungen entsprechen, ist eben auch die Wassermasse nicht da, wo du denkst, dass sie sein sollte. Aber siehe vorangehener Absatz: Ich sehe kein Problem darin, mit Satellitenunterstützung alle 1-2-3 Tage bis auf 1000, möglicherweise sogar 500 km und weniger an die Küste ranzunavigieren. Und mitten im Atlantik braucht man seine Position auch gar nicht so genau zu kennen, da gibt es genug Freiwasser (bzw. wenn das Ding so tief runter geht, dass Seamounts ein Problem der mittelozeanische Rücken ein Versteck darstellen, dann ist es da unten sowieso sicher.)



> Mit anderen Worten: Kanyon wird sicherlich deutlich autonomer agieren können als ein Jagdtorpedo. Aber autonom die Weltmeere durchkreuzen und Jagdverbände ausspielen? Eher gehe ich heute Nachmittag noch mit dem Wowa angeln, als dass das eintritt.



Nicht "und", sondern "oder". Sie kann autonom fahren, aber von anderen Einheiten kann sie nur Abstand halten. (Oder davonrauschen, wenn ihr das misslingt) Da das Meer groß ist[Citation needed] und sie im Gegensatz zu Jagd-U-Booten gar nicht in die Nähe von militärischen Zielen will, ist damit schon eine ganze Menge möglich.



> Und wieder entsteht ein Widerspruch: Ist ja schön, wenn der Reaktor der Drohne die theoretische Reichweite für automomes Kreuzen verleiht, aber wenn der Reaktor nun doch nicht so wartungsunanfällig ist - ein paar Beiträge zuvor hast du noch eine gegenteilige Ansicht vertreten - wie funktioniert das dann?



Ich vertrete nicht die gegenteilige Ansicht, denn genau dann würde das ganze System nicht mehr funktionieren. Ein fehleranfälliger Reaktor ist auch dann ein Sicherheitsrisiko, wenn er nicht in Betrieb ist, das heißt auch für dein Szenario eines regulären Torpedoeinsatzes MUSS der Reaktor wartungsfrei sein, um mehrere Wochen bis Monate am Mutterschiff kleben zu können. Aber das waren Reaktoren bislang eben nur bedingt. Ausgehend von bequem einsetzbaren, dank ihrer Redundanz hohe Verfügbarkeit garantierenden Batterien und bislang auf eine Crew angewiesene Reaktoren hat sich Russland für den Weg entschieden, der prinzipiell unzuverlässiger ist beziehungsweise mehr Aufwand für eine ausreichende Zuverlässigkeit erfordert. Ich glaube, durchaus, dass sie diese erreicht haben (zumindest nach militärischen Maßstäben - selbst wenn das Ding zweimal im Jahr für zwei Monate in die Werft muss, dann ist das für Militärs halt kein NoGo, sondern nur ein abzuwägendes Ärgerniss). Aber dass sie den schweren Weg genommen haben sagt mir, dass sie auf einen anderen, ganz spezifischen Vorteil eines Nuklearantriebs Wert gelegt haben. Und DER Vorteil eines Reaktors war und ist sowohl bei militärischen Antrieben als auch in ALLEN anderen Einsatzzwecken ihre Ausdauer. (Und bei Brutreaktoren noch die entstehenden Produkte, aber darum geht es hier garantiert nicht.)



> Ob nun die Kapazität von Batterien oder die Zuverlässigkeit des Reaktors die Autonomie limitieren, ist letztlich unerheblich. Sie ist limitiert.



Ja. Einmal auf 500 bis 1000 km und ein paar Tage bis Wochen, ein andernmal auf 10000 bis 100000 km und 6-36 Monate. Unerheblicher Unterschied? Ich denke nicht.



> Es gibt meines Wissens derzeit keinen chemischen Antrieb, der ein Objekt dieser Größe mit (behauptet) 200 km/h über eine Strecke von  200 Km und (ggf. mehr) laufen lassen kann.



Es gibt auch kein Objekt dieser Größe mit chemischen Antrieb, jedenfalls nicht Unterwasser. Wie dargelegt ist die Größe aber ein klarer Vorteil und sowohl Gasturbinen- als auch raketengetriebene Torpedos erreichen bessere Leistungswerte als gleich große elektrische Modelle. Der Spearfish ist laut Wiki genauso groß wie der Seehecht, schafft aber schon 150 km/h über eine ähnliche Entfernung. In einem bemannten U-Boot wollen viele Seestreitkräfte so etwas nicht haben aus Angst vor akuten Fällen von Kursk, die russischen sehen das aber anders und für die von dir thematisierte 1 h @ 200 km/h Waffe wäre es eine leistungsfähigere Alternativen als eine Batterie und immer noch um Längen simpler als ein Kernreaktor. 

Die genannten Leistungsparameter wären damit gemäß kruder Überschlagsrechnung sogar recht locker erreichbar. Wie gesagt: Relativ zum Widerstand rund 3,5 mal soviel Platz insgesamt, mindestens 4-4,5 mal so viel für den Antrieb wie in herkömmlichen Torpedos. Um 1,33 mal so schnell wie der Spearfish zu sein, bräuchte es bei quadratischem Widerstandsanstieg aber nur 1,8 mal so viel Kraft. Gehen wird davon aus, dass der Raum bislang 3:1 zwischen Energiespeicher und Motor aufgeteilt war (schematische Bilder liegen das nahe, kann man sich aber einen doppelt so großen Motor und einen fünfmal so großen Energiespeicher leisten und wäre dann schon bei 220 km/h über 250 km gemäß Milchmädchen. Reaktoren dagegen wurden bislang nur mindestens achtmal größeren Unterwassereinheiten verbaut und die waren dann nicht übermäßig leistungsfähig, nur ausdauernd.



> Und das ggf. mehrfach, falls Angriffe abgebrochen werden müssen - ein Thema, dass wir bisher nur am Rande abgerissen haben. Wenn nämlich die Drohen mit ihren (oder trotz ihrer) begrenzten sensorischen und analytischen Fähigkeiten festsellen sollte, dass das geplante Zielgebiet zu stark abgeschirmt und ein Erfolg unwahrscheinlich ist, kehrt sie womöglich eher auf eine zurückgelagerte Ruheposition zurück und versucht es später noch einmal. Für eine Erstschlagwaffe wäre das nur begrenzt sinnvoll, für eine Zweitschlagwaffe - und als die wird sie beworben - hingegen um so mehr, denn das Abschreckungspotential erhöht sich noch, wenn der Gegenschlag nicht ad hoc, sondern auch mit Verzug erfolgen kann.



Wenn es, wie (nur  ) von dir theorisiert einen Aktionsradius von gerade einmal ein paar 100 km hat, kann es sich nicht zurückziehen. Es kann Tracker nicht austricksen, nur abschütteln in dem es sich ihrer Reichweite entzieht. Aber sobald es mit einem 200-km/h-Sprint seine Position und Identität verraten hat, es dafür den Beobachtungsradius von Seeaufklärern verlassen. Das heißt mindestens vom Kontinentalschelf runter, um wiederverwendbaren Ortungssystemen und Hubschraubern zu entgehen und dann solange geradeaus, bis einer Orion die Sonarboyen ausgehen. Desweiteren ist eine Rückkehr in einen Wartezustand nach einem Angriffsversuch für eine Zweitschlagswaffe ebenfalls nur begrenzt sinnvoll. Per Definition wird diese erst aktiv, nachdem der Feind das Heimatland besiegt hat und seine Truppen nach Hause holen kann. Gleichzeitig kommen keine strategischen Daten der eigenen Aufklärung mehr nach, weil diese atomisiert wurde. Wenn der erste Zweitschlagsversuch an einer übermächtigen Abwehr scheitert, würde es ein zweiter Zweitschlagsversuch also erst recht.

Rückzug macht nur für ausdauerndes, autonomes System Sinn, dass sich deutlich vor einem Erstschlag in eine günstige Ausgangsposition bringt und dort ausharren kann, aber auch erkennt, wenn sein Versteck aufzufliegen droht. In diesem Fall könnte die Drohne gemäß meiner Interpretation und mit Blick auf die berichteten >10000 km Reichweite (bei einem Reaktor vermutlich >>>) die ganze Mission abbrechen und in mehrere 1000 km Entfernung fliehen, wo sie weit außerhalb des engmaschigen Nahverteidigungsnetz des Gegners ggf. nach Hause telefonieren kann. In Extremfällen könnte die Flucht sogar bis in die Nähe heimatlicher oder alliierter Gewässer laufen, wo unter befreundeter Luftdeckung ein Rendezvous mit einem Mutterschiff möglich ist.



> Ich würde sagen, dass ist tiefenabhängig. Eine in flacheren Gewässern ausgelöste Detonation baut sich in noch flacheren Gewässer zu einem Tsunami auf, der die Küste wie beabsichtigt mit voller Härte trifft. In tiefer Gewässer zurück verliert sich das Ganze allerdings schnell und kann meines Wissens auch nicht wirksam in größere Tiefen gelangen, als die Detonation selbst stattgefunden hat, weil  die sich ursprünglich gleichmäßig in alle Richtungen gehende Druckwelle längst den Grund erreicht hat. Wie viel Absorption und Reflektion es da genau gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber bekanntermaßen kommt das Ganze nur als Schockwelle entlang des Grunds und als Wasserwelle entlang der Oberfläche sonderlich weit.



Eine Verdrängungswelle, wie sie Tsunmais betrifft, bewegt sich in der gesamten Wassersäule. Darum ging es mir aber nicht - eine derartige Welle (wenn sie denn auf diese Art überhaupt verursacht werden kann) könnte zwar quer durch einen ganzen Ozean laufen, wäre auf hoher See aber kaum zu spüren. Mir geht es um die Schockwelle der Explosion. Bei der Sprengung einer kleinen Seemine lässt man afaik 2-3 Meilen Abstand, damit es einem nicht die Schweißnähte aufbricht oder die Elektronik aus dem Schrank kegelt. Baker mit 20 kt hat ungepanzerte Schiffe auf 1 km Entfernung versenkt. Aber wie groß ist dieser akute Gefahrenradius bei einer 100 Mt Bombe? Der Impuls überträgt sich im Wasser ja weitaus besser als in kompressibler Luft. 



> Der Vorteil der Patrouillenflughöhe ist die hohe Reichweite und der Überblick. Daten über Unterwasserbewegungen liefern auf diese Entfernung abgeworfenen und "fest" installierte Aktiv- und Passivsonarbojen. Wenn diese in x Kilometer Entfernung etwas auffangen, dass sich als Kontakt isolieren lässt, ist man quasi sofort an besagter Stelle und kann Torpedos abwerfen.
> 
> Niedrig wird geflogen, wenn man Sichtortung betreiben will, also nach Seerohren oder auffälligen Schatten in geringerer Tiefe sucht, bzw. von weitem bemerkte Überwasserschiffe auf Sicht identifizieren will.



Ach so war das gemeint. Mir ging es um den eigentlichen Vorgang der Ortung und Bekämpfung. Erstere findet in deiner Schilderung nicht durch das Flugzeug, sondern durch die abgeworfenen Boyen statt und die landen nun einmal aus jeder Höhe unter einem mit immer gleicher Sichtweite. Es stimmt zwar, dass eine auf Höhe bleibende Maschine im Falle einer Erkennung irgendwo im ausgelegten Netz schneller zur Stelle sein könnte (in dem sie Höhe opfert), aber genau das wäre ja Schritt 1 bei der Entdeckung einer 100 MT Zweitschlagswaffe. Da bleibt man nicht weit oben, um möglicherweise noch auf weitere Ziele reagieren zu können, sondern setzt alles daran, möglichst schnell anzugreifen. Das erste Problem bleibt aber, dass man das eine Ziel erst einmal finden muss und soweit ich weiß ist es nicht üblich und selbst in Kriegszeiten über Monate bis Jahre hinweg schlicht nicht praktikabel, ständig Sonarboyen rauszuhauen. Die kommen erst zum Einsatz, wenn man einen konkreten Verdacht hat oder etwas wiederfinden muss.? Und das zweite Problem ist dann eben so viele Abwehrwaffen in der Nähe des gefundenen Objektes abzuwerfen, dass dieses selbst bei radikalen Kursänderungen nicht entkommen kann, obwohl man keine Waffe hat, die ihm folgen könnte und die eigenen Waffen schon länger zum erreichen der Zieltiefe brauchen als das Ziel für eine 180°-Kehre (oder einen Vollstop) braucht.



> Jagdtorpedos sind tatsächlich ein wenig wie Pferde mit Scheuklappen. Das Entscheidende aber ist, dass sie beim Beschleunigen dazu übergehen, _aktiv_ zu peilen. Kavitation behindert nur Passivsonar.



Kavitation am Mikroarray würde auch ein Aktivsonar behindern  . Deswegen ist Schkwal auch nicht zielsuchend, weil die Kavitation ganz vorne ausgelöst wird. Halte ich bei der Drohne aber eben nicht für notwendig. Trotzdem würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass sie konsequent auf Aktivsonar während der Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrt setzt, zumindest nicht routinemäßig um damit Torpedos zu erfassen. Ein auf einen zusteuernder Torpedo ist schließlich ein sehr kleines Ziel. Um da ein Echo zu erhalten, dass deutlich lauter als der Einschlag eines mehrere 100 km/h schnellen Objektes in die Wasseroberfläche ist, muss man ganz schön laut Pingen. Vermutlich lauter als die Drohne bei 200 km/h selbst ist. Das heißt obwohl das Ding in der heißen Phase schon Krach ohne Ende macht, könnte sie durch aktiv-Sonar-Einsatz dem Feind die Arbeit noch erleichtern. Umgekehrt würde sie aber wenig Informationen gewinnen, falls meine Annahmen zur Einschlagserkennung der Lufttorpedos stimmen. Denn da diese im Vergleich zur Drohne eh langsam sind, ist die grobe Information zum Eintauchort schon Dreiviertel der Miete. Afaik sind starke Sonarimpulsgeber mit richtungsgebendem Reflektor und in alle Richtungen horchende, hochempfindliche Passivmikrofone auch keine guten Freunde, was zu Konstruktionsschwerpunkten zwingt - die hier klar auf passiv für die Anschleichphase liegen dürften.



> Der Chefingenieur und der Zweite Ingenieur und ihre Machinencrew müssen heutzutage nicht mehr neben den Kesseln hocken, aber im Wechsel Wache (in der zivilen Schifffahrt auch "Bereitschaft") haben sie trotzdem.
> 
> Für Schiffe unter deutscher Flagge regelt das die Schiffsbesetzungsverordnung (SchBesV), die - nachvollziehbarerweise - nicht von den Regelungen im internationalen Schiffsverkehr abweicht. Irgendwo geltende rechtliche Regelungen, die eine Ausnahme bedeuten würden, sind mir zumindest nicht bekannt.



Es gibt da auf alle Fälle Größenklassen. Details kenne ich nicht, aber im Bereich niedriger dreistelliger Tonnage darfst du mit zwei Mann pro Wache insgesamt, inklusive Brückencrew fahren (+Smut). Auf einem 2000er Tonner begann die Suche nach jemandem, der uns eigentlich den Maschinenraum zeigen wollte, in der Maschinenwarte, führte durch den Maschinenraum und ein Deck tiefer bis nach vorne zum Bugstrahler, ehe wir uns sagten "okay, jetzt haben wir halt selbst alles gesehen" 

Hintergrund im übrigen: Zahlreiche Tages- und zwei Mehrtagesfahrten auf deutschen Forschungsschiffen im Rahmen des Studiums. Außerdem werfe ich auch bei sonstigen Fahrgelegenheiten (Fähren, Ausflugsdampfer,..) gerne mal einen Blick über die Brücke. Von außen kann man zwar nicht sehen, wer da was macht, aber wenn nur 1-2-3 anwesend sind, bleibt neben Kommandoinhaber und Steuermann nicht mehr viel Auswertungsarbeiten und wenn auch der Steuernde wortwörtlich Däumchendrehend Ausschau hält, dann übernimmt wohl eher der Computer das Manövrieren. Wo ich die Steuerung direkt verfolgen konnte, lief praktisch alles nur noch über einen Bildschirm: Hydrographische Karte, vom Radar erkannte Objekte und wenn man nicht einer Schiffsfahrtroute gefolgt ist, für die es vorgegebene (oder vollautomatisch ermittelte?) Kurse gab, hat man halt mit dem Trackball selbst Kursmarkierungen gesetzt. Abgefahren hat das Schiff die dann aleine und das, wie gesagt, durchaus auch in Nähe von Land und weiterem Schiffsverkehr. Die Menschen haben eher Ausguck gehalten, weil eben einiges nicht auf dem Radar auftaucht oder mangels Transponder nicht zugeordnet werden kann, aber ansonsten hätten die Schiffe nur noch die Funktionalität eines PKW-Navis ("finde einen Verbindung zwischen A und B, die nicht die Grenzen zwischen Land und Wasser kreuzt") benötigt (vielleicht hatten sie das auch, keine Ahnung ob der Grundkurs vor dem Ablegen von Hand eingegeben werden musste) und es hätte komplett autonom fahren können. Auf hoher See ist das diversen Dokus zu Folge absoluter Standard.



> Die meisten europäischen Häfen und die Einlaufpläne sind allerdings tatsächlich schon seit Jahrzehnten so aufgebaut, solche Situationen tunlichst zu vermeiden. Das sieht in einigen anderen Regionen schon ganz anders aus. Mein Onkel hat die Verkehrsregelung einiger Häfen (insbesondere Südostasien) mit einer Dramatik beschrieben, die eine Fahrt entlang der somalischen Küste fast malerisch erscheinen lässt.  Von besoffenen Lotsen über solche, die mal eben was anderes vorhaben und ihre Papiere so lange dem ähnlich aussehenden Cousin überlassen haben bis hin zu straff durchorgansierten Übergaben an Lotsen in Stärke einer Entermannschaft.



Okay, die Verhältnisse kenne ich tatsächlich nicht. Aber ich schätze mal, auch wenn die Bundeswehr auf sehr vieles vorbereitet sein muss: Drei Wachen am Stück durch einen südostasiatischen Hafen zu manövrieren ist nicht DIE Grundlage für die Personalplanung  .



> Ich war ja bisher nur als Ballastgast auf Schiffen der Bundesmarine unterwegs, aber falls die Schiffsführungen es in Sachen Beschäftigungstherapie nicht zu unerreichter Meisterschaft gebracht haben, hatten da tatsächlich alle etwas zu tun.



Militärische Schiffe kenne ich nur aus Reportagen. Da hat dann zwar jeder was zu tun, aber man hat oft den Eindruck, dass es in etwa so sinnvolle Tätigkeiten wie in einem DDR-Amt sind: Einer von drei bis vier Ausgucken meldet ein Vorfahrtberechtigtes Schiff. Kommandierender ordnet eine kleine Kurskorrektur an, um Weg zu geben. Brückenoffizier gibt die neue Richtung an den Steuermann und die neue Geschwindigkeit an den Steuerboard- und den Backboard-Maschinentelegrafisten (heißen die so?). Beschäftigt sind: Acht Personen (vorausgesetzt der Maschinentelegraph heißt nur noch so, ist aber tatsächlich ein Schubhebel. Ich würde es der BW aber zutrauen, dass tatsächlich noch jemand im Maschinenraum Hand anlegen muss, damit die Schraube langsamer dreht ), einschließlich aller Bestätigungen wird rund ein Dutzend (für das Fernsehen extra zackiger) Befehle/Zustandsberichte ausgetauscht, der ganze Prozess dauert 1-2 Minuten, ehe das Schiff irgendwas an seiner Bewegung ändert.
Die gleiche Szene auf einem größeren zivilen Schiff: Rudergast sieht das vorfahrtberechtigte Schiff, klickt kurz an die richtige Stelle, sagt dem diensthabenden Offizier bescheid. Nach 10 Sekunden und einem Satz ist alles erledigt (außer der physischen Reaktion des Schiffes). Handelt es sich um ein kleines Schiff, entfallen beim Militär ggf. zwei von vier Ausgucken und eine Person schafft es alleine, zwei Maschinen zu bedienen. Beim zivilen steht überhaupt noch einer auf der Brücke und der Matrose auf dem Vorschiff guckt kurz von seiner Spleißerei auf, wenn er merkt, dass das Schiff dreht.



> Ein grober Richtwert: Unter Gefechtsbedingungen ist die halbe Besatzung auf Station, die andere Hälfte ist Ablösung. Sprich, die Stationen sind vorhanden und es steht anzunehmenderweise nicht hinter jedem Seemann mindestens einer, der sich nur die Eier schaukelt.


 Ein "nicht" zuviel, oder? Bei dreifacher Besatzung braucht es für diese Ablöse jedenfalls keine extra Crew. Deswegen gibt es neben Wache und Freiwache ja die Bereitschaft. Im zivilen lässt man die schon mal anfallende Arbeiten machen, die nicht direkt etwas mit der Schiffsführung zu tun haben, aber mitten im Gefecht braucht man wohl niemanden zum Rostklopfen oder um die Farblast durchzuwühlen.



> Die Oberbefehlshaber der Bundeswehr sind zu jedem erdenklichen Zeitpunkt zivile Politiker. Wenn die bei der  Aufgabenverteilung und dem Personaleinsatz an Bord keinen _direkten_ Handlungsbedarf erkennen bzw. sich nicht darum kümmern wollen/können, ist es etwas billig, den Schwarzen Peter Untergebenen zuzuschieben.



Es gibt einfach Dinge, die ein oberster Befehlshaber nicht selbst organisiert, sondern deligiert, und dazu gehört sicherlich auch die Überlegung, wieviele Gehilfen der Smut braucht. Aber ich schiebe hier auch niemand konkretem den schwarzen Peter zu, ich frage mich nur, wieso wer-auch-immer-verantwortlich-ist zu solchen Zahlen kommt. Ein Panzer hat zwei bis viermal soviel Besatzung wie ein Straßenvehikel gleicher Größe. Eine Transall zwei bis dreimal so viel Besatzung wie ein (nicht selbst ladendes) ziviles Frachtflugzeug, eine Poseidon mit Waffen und aufwendiger Ortungstechnik vier bis fünfmal so viel. Und jetzt kommt die Marine und braucht für eine Sachsen zehn bis fünzehnmal soviel Crew, wie Containerschiff dass so groß ist, wie sämtliche Schiffe der gesamten Klasse zusammen. 



> Außer natürlich bei Seeräubern, harrr!  Aber selbst die hatten nie Schiffe mit Minimalbesatzung, sondern haben ganz im Gegenteil alles draufgepackt, was nur Platz fand und sich verproviantieren ließ, weil von Vorteil in Kampfsituationen. Heute reicht dafür das bereits erwähnte Spezialkommando Badelatschen, weil das gegen höchstens 20 Mann Besatzung selbst auf dicken Containerschiffen komplett ausreicht.



Jup. 5 Badeschlappen reichen für eine 15-Mann-Crew locker aus, da ist einer schon nur dafür da, das Boot zu halten und ein weiterer passt auf, dass die anderen drei nicht plötzlich die Selbständigkeit für sich entdecken. Aber wenn die Marine gegen fünf Badeschlappen antritt, dann mit mindestens einer Hundertschaft.


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Eine Menge Aufwand"
> Man taucht, je nach Empfangssystem bis in wenige Meter Wassertiefe auf und packt die Antenne aus. Fertig. Ich glaube du verwechselt den Aufwand zum Daten empfangen mit dem Aufwand, den ein im Gefecht befindliches (Jagd-)U-Boot hat, um in an einen Ort zu gelangen, wo es dass kann.


Wenn die Drohne autonom zum Einsatz kommt und aktualisierte Daten über Feindbewegungen braucht, die es ja nicht selbst analysieren kann, herrscht bereits Kriegszustand oder zumindest deutlich erhöhte Alarmbereitschaft. Sprich, die Drohne muss davon ausgehen, dass auf mehreren Perimetern vor der Zielküste intensiv nach feindlichen Booten Ausschau gehalten wird.
Unter diesen Bedingungen einfach mal eben auf wenige Meter Wassertiefe zu gehen, ist ein Risiko, dass ein Boot nicht unkalkuliert eingeht. Bei ruhiger See ist sogar eine rein visuelle Ortung möglich, bei unruhiger See besteht die Möglichkeit, sogar über Wasser zu geraten. Sprich, da wird ein Haufen Umgebungsdaten ausgewertet, bevor man die Nase herausstreckt.
Und dann: Bemannte U-Boote erhalten gerafft und verschlüsselt  neue Anweisungen, grobe Positionsdaten entdeckter feindlicher Verbände und geben evtl. ihre Position durch; dass ist in Sekundenbruchteilen erledigt. Die Drohne soll aber detaillierte Positions-, Kurs und Zusammensetzungsdaten feindlicher Verbände erhalten, die sie selbst nicht eruieren kann. Das wäre ein Festschmaus für Seeaufklärer.

Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass man auch hier die Sache knapp hält. Meines Erachtens wird die Drohne maximal drei Fahrstunden vor dem Ziel (asugehend von ihrer behaupteten Höchstgeschwindigkeit) mit vorher ermittelten Kursdaten ausgeklinkt. Der Kurs kann gegenüber einem regulären Torpedo dabei durchaus komplexer sein und bekannte Feindpositionen großzügig umfahren, weil Kanyon kompliziertere Routen abfahren kann und auch mehr als genug Laufzeit dafür hat, aber dafür, dass sie im autonomen Betrieb sonderlich viel wahrnehmen, analysieren und die Herangehensweise anpassen kann, fehlt mir irgendwie jede Grundlage.

Das Gegenteil allein aus der (behaupteten!) Laufzeit abzuleiten, ist unglaublich wackelig. Es folgt der allseits und stets beleibte Autovergleich : Mein Auto schafft mit vollem Tank und nicht allzu sportlicher Weise auch fast 1000 Kilometer, trotzdem lässt das keine Aussage über dessen  autonome Fahreigenschaften zu. Oder darüber, für welche Strecken es mit welchem Zweck eingesetzt wird.
Man kann mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass längere Laufzeiten/-geschwindigkeiten benötigt werden, als sich mit Verbrennungs- oder batteriebetriebenen Drohen erreichen ließen, aber das war's dann auch schon.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso soll sie keine U-Boote und andere passiv-Lauscher orten können? Dafür muss man nur leiser als der Gegner sein und eine kleine Drohne, die sich Zeit lassen kann, ist in dieser Hinsicht einem großen Boot, dass in einem großen Gebiet patroullieren soll, klar im Vorteil. Solange die Drohne nicht durch aktives Sonar aufgescheucht wird, wird sie zumindest Überwassereinheiten und andere Nuklearboote hören, bevor sie selbst gehört werden kann (elektrische Boote wird schwieriger, aber die sind auf hoher See selten). Das sie kein Personal hat, wird erst bei der Identifizierung des Ziels zum Problem. Einfache Fälle kann noch der Computer automatisch auswerten (nimmt auf bemannten Schiffen ja auch als Hilfsmittel), aber es wird sicherlich zu Fällen kommen, in denen sie wegen einem zivilen Schiff oder biologischer Aktivität einen Umweg fährt. Das ist aber kein Missionshindernis.


Die Drohne ist hat ein wesentliches Handicap: Sie muss sich selbst in Küstennähe zum Ziel bewegen. Ein Raketenboot muss nur_ irgendwo_ in Raketenreichweite dieser Küste kommen, was einen um ein Zigfaches größeren und schwerer zu überwachenden Angriffsvektor ergibt. Wo Kanyon auch immer herumgurkt, irgendwann muss es dahin und durch Bereiche hindurch, in denen die Abwehr verdichtet sein kann.

Da fahren ja nicht nur dedizierte U-Abwehrverbände hin und her, sondern Ausrücker und Rückkehrer, Versorger und der ganz reguläre Heimat- und Küstenschutz, die ihre Ortungskapazitäten mit in den Topf werfen. Und wenn die in Alarmbereitschaft sind, wird jeder Kontakt gemeldet. Nun zu unterstellen, dass eine Drohne die Kapazität hat, sich da still und leise durchzuschleichen und allgemeine wie auch spezialiserte Verbände eher zu orten als umgekehrt, halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt.
Aber nehmen wir mal an, Kanyon könnte seinerseits Kontakte feststellen und isolieren, was ich nach wie vor scher bezweifle: Kann es sie auch eindeutig identifizieren, wie es Sonarcrews machen? Falls nämlich nicht, muss es auf Verdacht "jedem" Kontakt ausweichen. Das resultiert in eine längere Route mit längerer Fahrzeit und logischerweise erhöhtem Entdeckungsrisiko.

Kurz gesagt: Für ein bemanntes U-Boot mit der zigfachen Ortungs- und Analysekapazität und einem Zigfachen an zur Verfügung stehenden Täusch- und Störmitteln ist es heutzutage nahezu unmöglich, selbst unter Friedensbedingungen in feindliche Küstengewässer vorzustoßen.
Was genau soll Kanyon nun ermöglichen, darin besser zu sein? Die (möglicherweise) erreichbare Tauchtiefe ist in Flachwasser hinfällig und die höhere Geschwindigkeit reicht zwar, um Fahrzeugen über und unter Wasser davonzufahren, ist aber zu langsam für Luft- und/oder raketengestützte Abwehrsysteme und möglicherweise selbst auch für manche Torpedos nicht ausreichend. Selbst die geringere Größe erschwert allenfalls die Sichtortung, ist aber schon für Oberflächenradar (dieses erkennt selbst Antennen und Seerohre) kaum relevant und für Sonar sogar komplett unerheblich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Computer eins können, Datensätze nach Mustern zu durchforsten. Da dürfte die Drohne intellektuell sogar einen Vorteil gegenüber Booten mit Mannschaft, aber veralteter IT haben.


Über die genaue Computerleistung der Drohne liegt uns überhaupt keine Informationen vor und es gibt dafür auch keine naheliegenden Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.

Wenn man etwas weitergeht und beispielsweise den aktuellen Marsrover heranzieht, steht dort Zuverlässigkeit gegenüber äußeren und inneren Störeinflüssen im Vordergrund, was für einen atomgetriebenes Unterwasserdahrzeug natürlich ebenso gilt. Die rohe Systemleistung ist eher überschaubar, die autonomen Fähigkeiten zwar insgesamt beeindruckend, aber noch weit davon entfernt, was Kanyon leisten müsste. Einmal optimistisch unterstellt, dass Russland in Hard- und Software im Alleingang ein _mindestens_ gleichwertiges System entwickelt hat, bleiben die Kapazitäten von Kanyon überschaubar. Sprich, so lange es in einem überschaubaren Rahmen in einem überschaubaren Umfeld navigieren und lediglich auf einige Trigger  vorprogrammiert reagieren muss, könnte das klappen, aber auf neue und sich ständig verändernde Situationen zu reagieren - keine Chance.

Man muss sich doch nur anschauen, was heutige autonome Fahrzeuge auf lediglich einer Ebene leisten können. Das Gleiche in einem dreidimensionalen Medium, in dem zwar mehr Platz, aber auch die Wahrnehmung eingeschränkt ist, kann man sich ja mit etwas gutem Willen noch vorstellen, aber wenn Jagd- und Gefechtssituationen ins Spiel kommen? Gibt es ein autonomes Fahrzeug, welches ein menschgesteuertes Fahrzeug  oder gar mehrere davon (selbst wenn diese künstlich verlangsamt und in der Wahrnehmung limitiert sind) ausmanövrieren kann? Das wäre mir nicht bekannt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ausgehend von bequem einsetzbaren, dank ihrer Redundanz hohe Verfügbarkeit garantierenden Batterien


Genau das stelle ich in Frage. Du überschätzt meines Erachtens die Redundanz und den Leistungsverlust. Wenn man ein System will, dass über einen möglichst langen (auch passiven) Einsatzzeitraum jederzeit bereit ist, hohe Leistungswerte zu bringen, die sich auch über Strecke aufrechterhalten lassen, landet man notgerungen bei einem Reaktor.

Und wenn man bei deinem solchen ist, ist eine Skalierung nicht nur schwierig, sondern häufig auch unsinnig. Ist doch egal ob ein Reaktor mehr und/oder länger liefern kann, als benötigt wird, wenn man ihn ohnehin nicht anders bauen kann. Und nicht nur Russland (Obwohl es da manchmal stark auffällt ...) hat eine Tendenz, Nebeneffekte aufzublähen - insbesondere dann, wenn man damit noch etwas mehr Verwirrung stiften kann.

Kurz: Der Reaktor könnte die Drohne für weite Strecken befeuern. Dass er das _soll_ und dass die Drohne dies aufgrund anderer Faktoren auch fahren _kann_, ist damit nicht gesagt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es, wie (nur  ) von dir theorisiert einen Aktionsradius von gerade einmal ein paar 100 km hat, kann es sich nicht zurückziehen.


Um genau zu sein, habe ich über eine Angriffentfernung, nicht über einen Aktionsradius theoretisiert , was zwar manchmal das Gleiche, aber nicht unbedingt das Selbe ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kann Tracker nicht austricksen, nur abschütteln in dem es sich ihrer Reichweite entzieht. Aber sobald es mit einem 200-km/h-Sprint seine Position und Identität verraten hat, es dafür den Beobachtungsradius von Seeaufklärern verlassen. Das heißt mindestens vom Kontinentalschelf runter, um wiederverwendbaren Ortungssystemen und Hubschraubern zu entgehen und dann solange geradeaus, bis einer Orion die Sonarboyen ausgehen.


Es geht nicht um Tracker. Wir hatten uns über passive Ortungskapazitäten unterhalten. Wenn die Drohne bereits in der Schleichphase merkt, dass auf ihrem Zielkurs extrem viel Betrieb herrscht, könnte sie eventuell den vorprogammierten Angriff zurückstellen. Ansonsten halt nicht, dann wird sie - ungeachtet der Aussichten - einfach versuchen durchzupreschen und wäre noch dümmer, als ich sie ohnehin schon einschätze.

Und _wenn_ sie Aktivitäten bemerken kann und falls sie diese zumindest grob einschätzen kann, wäre es dumm, an der Position zu verharren, an der man mit den eigenen begrenzten passiven Kapazitäten starke Aktivitäten festgestellt hat. Vielmehr ist davon auszugehen, dass diese Aktivität zur eigenen Entdeckung führen kann, weshalb man sich davon _entfernt_. So agieren Boote und daher sollte eine Drohne - nicht nur, aber erst recht mit dem von dir vertretenen Grad an Autonomität - ebenfalls vorgehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist eine Rückkehr in einen Wartezustand nach einem Angriffsversuch für eine Zweitschlagswaffe ebenfalls nur begrenzt sinnvoll. Per Definition wird diese erst aktiv, nachdem der Feind das Heimatland besiegt hat und seine Truppen nach Hause holen kann. Gleichzeitig kommen keine strategischen Daten der eigenen Aufklärung mehr nach, weil diese atomisiert wurde. Wenn der erste Zweitschlagsversuch an einer übermächtigen Abwehr scheitert, würde es ein zweiter Zweitschlagsversuch also erst recht.


Eine lokale Ballung ist nicht identisch mit genereller Unterlegenheit. Vielmehr ist sogar zu erwarten, dass im Falle des Sieges auch Abwehrverbände auf Vorkriegsstationen zurückkehren oder zumindest verringert werden. Damit wäre ein Durchstoß unter See möglich - ganz im Gegenteil zu verzögerten ballistischen Schlägen, deren strategische Kapaziäten diese Waffe ja _ergänzen_ soll.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir aber nicht - eine derartige Welle (wenn sie denn auf diese Art überhaupt verursacht werden kann) könnte zwar quer durch einen ganzen Ozean laufen, wäre auf hoher See aber kaum zu spüren. Mir geht es um die Schockwelle der Explosion. Bei der Sprengung einer kleinen Seemine lässt man afaik 2-3 Meilen Abstand, damit es einem nicht die Schweißnähte aufbricht oder die Elektronik aus dem Schrank kegelt. Baker mit 20 kt hat ungepanzerte Schiffe auf 1 km Entfernung versenkt. Aber wie groß ist dieser akute Gefahrenradius bei einer 100 Mt Bombe? Der Impuls überträgt sich im Wasser ja weitaus besser als in kompressibler Luft.


"Im Fall der bekannten Baker-Testexplosion 1946 am Bikini-Atoll (W = 20 kt, d = 30 m unter Wasser) entsprach die Druckwelle demnach einer nuklearen Oberflächenexplosion von etwa 8 kt."








						Kernwaffenexplosion – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Natürlich näherungsweise. Selbst wenn man das pessimistisch anwendet, wäre ein U-Boot in 200 Km Entfernung nicht in Gefahr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das erste Problem bleibt aber, dass man das eine Ziel erst einmal finden muss und soweit ich weiß ist es nicht üblich und selbst in Kriegszeiten über Monate bis Jahre hinweg schlicht nicht praktikabel, ständig Sonarboyen rauszuhauen. Die kommen erst zum Einsatz, wenn man einen konkreten Verdacht hat oder etwas wiederfinden muss.?


Wie konkret der Verdacht sein muss, müsste man jemanden mit intimen Kenntnissen fragen, aber ich denke, dass ein nicht identifizierter U-Kontakt (insbesondere während eines laufenden Konflikts) unbedingt als Verdachtsfall gehandhabt wird. So ein Hydrophon ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt teures High-Tech - und selbst mit solchem würde man nicht sparen, um eine direkte Bedrohung der eigenen Küsten abzuwenden.

Ansonsten ist SOSUS zwar seit Ende des Kalten Krieges inaktiv, aber angeblich immer noch funktional und würde bei erneutem Bedarf sicherlich reaktiviert und je nach Bedrohungslage auch lokal verstärkt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kavitation am Mikroarray würde auch ein Aktivsonar behindern  .


Behindern ja, verhindern nicht. Im Grunde geht es ja darum, die Signalstärke so zu erhöhen, dass sie durch die Störung kommt. Wenn feindliche Objekte dafür nicht genug Emission haben, muss man sie eben "anstrahlen".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen ist Schkwal auch nicht zielsuchend, weil die Kavitation ganz vorne ausgelöst wird.


Hat das nicht eher damit zu tun, dass ein Peilen angesichts der beabsichtigten Kampfentfernungen und der Fahr- und Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit unsinnig wäre? Ursprünglich war das Teil doch sogar komplett ungelenkt und sollte quasi wie ein Projektil auf deutlich langsamere Ziele verschossen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Halte ich bei der Drohne aber eben nicht für notwendig. Trotzdem würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass sie konsequent auf Aktivsonar während der Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrt setzt, zumindest nicht routinemäßig um damit Torpedos zu erfassen.


Allerdings, um überhaupt mögliche Hindernisse zu erkennen. Wäre ja schon irgendwie peinlich, wenn die sorgfältig geplante Angriffsfahrt unter meisterhafter Umgehung von Jadgverbänden in einem Fischernetz oder durch Kollisionen mit der Meeresfauna endet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein auf einen zusteuernder Torpedo ist schließlich ein sehr kleines Ziel. Um da ein Echo zu erhalten, dass deutlich lauter als der Einschlag eines mehrere 100 km/h schnellen Objektes in die Wasseroberfläche ist, muss man ganz schön laut Pingen. Vermutlich lauter als die Drohne bei 200 km/h selbst ist. Das heißt obwohl das Ding in der heißen Phase schon Krach ohne Ende macht, könnte sie durch aktiv-Sonar-Einsatz dem Feind die Arbeit noch erleichtern. Umgekehrt würde sie aber wenig Informationen gewinnen, falls meine Annahmen zur Einschlagserkennung der Lufttorpedos stimmen. Denn da diese im Vergleich zur Drohne eh langsam sind, ist die grobe Information zum Eintauchort schon Dreiviertel der Miete. Afaik sind starke Sonarimpulsgeber mit richtungsgebendem Reflektor und in alle Richtungen horchende, hochempfindliche Passivmikrofone auch keine guten Freunde, was zu Konstruktionsschwerpunkten zwingt - die hier klar auf passiv für die Anschleichphase liegen dürften.


Ich denke, da sind wir uns einig.

Problematisch muss das nicht sein. Auch Marschflugkörper, und mit einem solchen ist Kanyon (abgesehen von der deutlich höheren Traglast) noch am ehesten vergleichbar, haben praktisch keine Möglichkeit, Abwehrmaßnahmen zu erkenne oder darauf zu reagieren. Der Erfolg basiert darauf, auf einem möglichst sicher geplanten Kurs und mit verringertem Profil ans Ziel zu kommen; nicht aber, beispielsweise Flugabwehrraketen zu erkennen und mit selbigen Haschen zu spielen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, die Verhältnisse kenne ich tatsächlich nicht. Aber ich schätze mal, auch wenn die Bundeswehr auf sehr vieles vorbereitet sein muss: Drei Wachen am Stück durch einen südostasiatischen Hafen zu manövrieren ist nicht DIE Grundlage für die Personalplanung  .


Drei Wachen am Stück durch andauernde Gefechtsbereitschaft hingegen durchaus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Militärische Schiffe kenne ich nur aus Reportagen. Da hat dann zwar jeder was zu tun, aber man hat oft den Eindruck, dass es in etwa so sinnvolle Tätigkeiten wie in einem DDR-Amt sind: Einer von drei bis vier Ausgucken meldet ein Vorfahrtberechtigtes Schiff. Kommandierender ordnet eine kleine Kurskorrektur an, um Weg zu geben. Brückenoffizier gibt die neue Richtung an den Steuermann und die neue Geschwindigkeit an den Steuerboard- und den Backboard-Maschinentelegrafisten (heißen die so?). Beschäftigt sind: Acht Personen (vorausgesetzt der Maschinentelegraph heißt nur noch so, ist aber tatsächlich ein Schubhebel. Ich würde es der BW aber zutrauen, dass tatsächlich noch jemand im Maschinenraum Hand anlegen muss, damit die Schraube langsamer dreht ), einschließlich aller Bestätigungen wird rund ein Dutzend (für das Fernsehen extra zackiger) Befehle/Zustandsberichte ausgetauscht, der ganze Prozess dauert 1-2 Minuten, ehe das Schiff irgendwas an seiner Bewegung ändert.


Man möchte es nicht für möglich halten, aber sogar bei der Bundeswehr hat so nach und nach der Fortschritt Einzug gehalten.  Die Maschinenleistung kann selbstverständlich bequem von der Brücke gesteuert werden - ebenso wie die meisten Schiffsfunktionen abseits der Waffenstationen. Es gibt meines Wissens ein paar Leistungsbegrenzungen für den Regelbetrieb, die man bei Bedarf tatsächlich nur im Maschinenraum übergehen kann, aber ansonsten fährt sich eine modern(er)e Fregatte vermutlich wie eine Yacht.

Ist aber halt doof, wenn man in längeren Bereitschaftssituationen nicht genug Leute hat, die diese ausgeruht besetzen können oder wenn Verluste dazu führen, dass für eine Station keine Ersatzleute vorhanden sind.
Man könnte sicherlich die Gesamtbesatzungsstärke reduzieren, wenn jeder Matrose alles könnte, aber dass ein Maschinist auch ein guter Kanonier und/oder Radar-Operator wäre, hat man wohl eher selten. Insbesondere nicht angesichts des jugendlichen Alters der meisten Matrosen bei der Marine.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Panzer hat zwei bis viermal soviel Besatzung wie ein Straßenvehikel gleicher Größe.


Ein Straßenvehikel gleicher Größe muss in aller Regel kein Geschütz ausrichten, dieses nachladen und eine Gefechtssituation im Blick behalten können - und das alles _parallel_, während es gefahren wird.
Deshalb sitzen im Kampfpanzer ein Kommandant für die Gesamtübersicht, ein Fahrer zum Fahren, ein Richtschütze zum, äh, richtschießen und ein Ladeschütze zum Laden.

Im Truck kommt der Manni oder der Günni oder meinetwegen Rubberduck wunderbar allein klar - wie übrigens auch bei Lastwagen oder noch schwererem militärischem Gerät, welches nicht direkt an Kampfhandlungen teilnimmt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. 5 Badeschlappen reichen für eine 15-Mann-Crew locker aus, da ist einer schon nur dafür da, das Boot zu halten und ein weiterer passt auf, dass die anderen drei nicht plötzlich die Selbständigkeit für sich entdecken. Aber wenn die Marine gegen fünf Badeschlappen antritt, dann mit mindestens einer Hundertschaft.


Die Marine hat halt nicht die Option, dem Kommando Speziallatschen das Schiff kampflos zu übergeben und anschließend den hoffentlich glücklichen Ausgang der Geiselsituation abzuwarten, während die Hintermänner (ohne Badelatschen) über Mittelsmänner (auch ohne Badelatschen) mit der Reederei und/oder dem Flaggenstaat über die näheren Konditionen verhandeln.

(Obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann, dass auch bei der Marine so mancher Seemann im Dienst gerne Badelatschen tragen und Khat kauen würde ... )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter diesen Bedingungen einfach mal eben auf wenige Meter Wassertiefe zu gehen, ist ein Risiko, dass ein Boot nicht unkalkuliert eingeht. Bei ruhiger See ist sogar eine rein visuelle Ortung möglich,



Visuelle Ortung eines Objektes unter Wasser auch nachts? Erzähl mir mehr. Infrarot kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, Restlicht wird, außer vielleicht bei sehr ausgeprägtem Vollmond und in ganz speziellem Winkel auch nicht möglich sein.



> bei unruhiger See besteht die Möglichkeit, sogar über Wasser zu geraten.



Wie groß ist Radarecho eines Kunstoffmastes mit einem Satellitenempfänger im Vergleich zu ettliche Meter hohen Wellen? Ein kleineres. Und im Gegensatz zu einem 150-m-Jäger läuft eine 24-m-Drohne nicht Gefahr, dass eine ausgeprägte Dünung die Mitte um 5 m anhebt, während das Heck auf 10 m bleibt und der Bug sich auf einmal 2 m über dem nächsten Wellental wiederfindet. In der zivilen Schifffahrt brauchen vollständig Überwasser liegende Yachten extra Radarreflektoren und werden trotzdem noch manchmal überfahren  .

(Als Konstrukteur würde ich aber noch einen Schritt weitergehen und statt einem Mast eine Sonde an einem Kabel nehmen. So kann die Drohne irgendwo zwischen 100 und 3000 m Tiefe bleiben und schickt nur einen Fußball bis knapp unter die Oberfläche. Für Jagd-U-Boote verbietet sich das, weil für so ein Manöver für längere Zeit auf 1-2-3 kn abgebremst werden muss und solange kann man auf die Funktion als Jäger nicht verzichten. Aber die Drohne schleicht ja eh nur vor sich hin und kann sogar ganz anhalten)



> Sprich, da wird ein Haufen Umgebungsdaten ausgewertet, bevor man die Nase herausstreckt.
> Und dann: Bemannte U-Boote erhalten gerafft und verschlüsselt  neue Anweisungen, grobe Positionsdaten entdeckter feindlicher Verbände und geben evtl. ihre Position durch; dass ist in Sekundenbruchteilen erledigt. Die Drohne soll aber detaillierte Positions-, Kurs und Zusammensetzungsdaten feindlicher Verbände erhalten, die sie selbst nicht eruieren kann. Das wäre ein Festschmaus für Seeaufklärer.



Wieso detailliert? Die Positionsdaten entfernter feindlicher Verbände werden nicht grob verkürzt an bemannte Einheiten weitergegeben, damit die schneller wieder auf Einsatztiefe (auch wenn das, mit Betonung auf Einsatz und weniger auf Tiefe, ein netter Nebeneffekt ist) sind, sondern weil diese Daten sowieso nicht für die nächsten 40 Minuten, sondern für die nächsten 40 Stunden gedacht sind und dann sowieso nur noch grobe Richtwerte darstellen. Eine Heatmap mit zu meidenden Teilen des Operationsgebietes lässt gut komprimieren. Ein weiterer Vorteil: Da die Drohne sich von ALLEN gegnerischen Überwassereinheiten fernhalten muss, braucht sie keine präzisen Informationen über die Zusammensetzung von gegnerischen Verbänden, sondern nur Position, erwarteter Kurs, Geschwindigkeit und vielleicht noch einen abstrakten Gefahrenradius (Trägerkampfgruppe gebietet mehr Abstand als ein einsamer Minensucher). 

Im 21. Jhd. sind solche Datenmengen aber sowieso lächerlich: Minimal-Rechenbeispiel: Länge und Breite auf 20 Bogenminuten genau sind 2 Byte, Kurs und Geschwindigkeit auf 23° und auf 2 kn (+"<10 kn" und ">40 kn" für Extreme) ein drittes und mit 8 Gefahrenklassen, Unterscheidung über-/unterwasser, 2 Prüfbits und 3 Bits zur Sturkturierung des Datensatzes sind bei 4 Byte pro generischem Kampfverband. Zusammengenomen 1 KiB, wenn es im anstehenden Aktionsgebiet 256 unabhängig operierende Einheiten/Verbände gibt, was wohl in der Regel für einen halben Ozean reichen wird. Iridium braucht dafür eine Zwanzigstelsekunde 🤣 . Das kannst du nicht mit einem strategischen U-Kreuzer im kalten Krieg vergleichen, der jede dieser Daten mit zehnfacher Genauigkeit für ein Durchbruchmanöver wollte und sich 0,5-1 Byte/s Längstwellenfunk im Zeitmultiplex mit Einheiten in 20 weiteren Einsatzgebieten auf der ganzen Welt teilen musste, sodass ein vollständiger Datendurchlauf 5 Tage dauern würde.



> Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass man auch hier die Sache knapp hält. Meines Erachtens wird die Drohne maximal drei Fahrstunden vor dem Ziel (asugehend von ihrer behaupteten Höchstgeschwindigkeit) mit vorher ermittelten Kursdaten ausgeklinkt.



Wie gesagt: Deinen Einschätzungen für so ein Kurzstreckenszenario würde ich zustimmen, aber es passt meiner Meinung nach hinten und vorne nicht zum Waffensystem, zum Antrieb, zum Träger und zu sämtlichen bekannten Daten, inbesondere den 10000 km Reichweite.



> Da fahren ja nicht nur dedizierte U-Abwehrverbände hin und her, sondern Ausrücker und Rückkehrer, Versorger und der ganz reguläre Heimat- und Küstenschutz, die ihre Ortungskapazitäten mit in den Topf werfen.



Es handelt sich um eine Zweitschlagswaffe. Die fährt nicht dahin, wo viel Militär zu Hause, sondern dahin, wie viele Menschen leben - und ein paar Wächter aufpassen. Kurz vor den naheliegenden Zielen würde sie ein Entdeckung dann sicherlich nicht mehr vermeiden können, aber das ist dann der Hochgeschwindigkeits-Zickzackkurs auf den letzten 20-120 Minuten, je nachdem wann sie aufgescheucht wird. Zu beachten ist dabei auch, dass sie wegen des Schadensradius der Waffe und des Suizidcharakters der Mission aber einer gewissen Entfernung nicht mehr vollständig abgewert werden kann. Wenn das Ding sich beim Pioneer Seamount unerwartet entdeckt fühlt und Vollgas gibt und du es 15 Minuten später bei den Farallons erfolreich stellst, dann ergibt das immer noch eine 100 MT Explosion 40 km vom vormaligen Stadtzentrum San Franciscos entfernt mit Fallout, der auch die Überlbenden zwingen wird, das Silicon Valley aufzugeben.



> Aber nehmen wir mal an, Kanyon könnte seinerseits Kontakte feststellen und isolieren, was ich nach wie vor scher bezweifle: Kann es sie auch eindeutig identifizieren, wie es Sonarcrews machen? Falls nämlich nicht, muss es auf Verdacht "jedem" Kontakt ausweichen. Das resultiert in eine längere Route mit längerer Fahrzeit und logischerweise erhöhtem Entdeckungsrisiko.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie rudimentäre Identifizierungsmöglichkeiten hat, halt auf dem Niveau neuester Sonarcomputer: Sie kann die Geräuschmuster bekannter gegnerischer Einheiten abgleichen und sie kennt die typischen Geräusche, Geschwindigkeiten, etc. unbedenklicher, ziviler Schiffe (die auch regelmäßig aktuallisiert werden, falls der Gegner auf den Trichter kommt, Wachkutter einzusetzen  ). Insbesondere kann sie sowas wie Sonar erkennen. Ihr Nachteil gegenüber einem menschlichen Sonarwart wird sein, dass sie Störungen schlechter aussortiert und deswegen bei gewohnt mäßiger Signalqualität viele Grenzwerte als potentiellen (false) positive wertet und, ja, dann überflüssige Ausweichmanöver fährt. Aber das führt nicht zu einem erhöhten Entdeckungsrisiko: Wie bereits dargelegt sind die bislang bekannten Mutterschiffe alter Schrott. Wenn die Kacke richtig am Dampfen, der Krieg beinahe verloren und alle modernen Jagd-U-Boote vom Gegner versenkt worden sind, dann steht bereits fest, dass diese Träger nicht einmal mehr heil aus der Arktis rauskommen sondern froh sein können, wenn sie nicht unmittelbar vor ihrer heimischen Hafeneinfahrt versenkt werden. Das Konzept der ausdauernden Schleich-Drohne macht nur Sinn, wenn sie bereits bei einem sich zuspitzenden Konflikt ausgebracht wird, mindestens Wochen aber eher Monate bevor der Zweitschlagsbedarf erwartet wird. Sie fährt also so oder so lange in der Gegend herum oder muss sich ein, relativ Ziel-nahes Ruhefleckchen suchen. Egal, wieviele Ausweichmanöver sie fährt, der Zeitraum für eine Aufspürung bleibt groß und die primäre Gegenmaßnahme lautet "zu leise sein, um erkannt zu werden". Jedes Manöver, dass sie mit unveränderter Lautstärke durchführen kann, ist also legitim und ohne Auswirkung auf die Erfolgschance.



> Was genau soll Kanyon nun ermöglichen, darin besser zu sein? Die (möglicherweise) erreichbare Tauchtiefe ist in Flachwasser hinfällig und die höhere Geschwindigkeit reicht zwar, um Fahrzeugen über und unter Wasser davonzufahren, ist aber zu langsam für Luft- und/oder raketengestützte Abwehrsysteme und möglicherweise selbst auch für manche Torpedos nicht ausreichend. Selbst die geringere Größe erschwert allenfalls die Sichtortung, ist aber schon für Oberflächenradar (dieses erkennt selbst Antennen und Seerohre) kaum relevant und für Sonar sogar komplett unerheblich.



Mit der geringeren Größe skalieren auch die Geräuschquellen, insbesondere der Antrieb. Der zweite Vorteil ist ihre Ausdauer, sowohl durch den Reaktor und Crewverzicht als auch die Zweitschlagsmission. Sie kann sich ewig viel Zeit lassen. Man könnte sogar soweit gehen und sie nach erteiltem Zweitschlagbefehl noch 2 Monate in der sicheren Tiefsee sitzen lassen, sodass sie erst dann zuschlägt, wenn der (ex-)Feind sich schon wieder im Frieden wähnt. (bzw.: Wähnen würde, hätte man ihm nicht im Sinne der Abschreckung gesagt, dass er solange in Lebensgefahr schwebt, bis er 30 von in Wahrheit nur 20 gebauten Drohnen gefunden zerstört hat )

Beides macht sie extrem viel leiser als herkömmliche Boote auf herkömmlichen Profilen, eher vergleichbar mit Spionage- oder Kommandoeinsätzen. Ich erinnere an den mutmaßlichen Einsatz NR-1 in iirc der nun wirklich flacen Ostsee, von dem man nicht einmal weiß, ob er stattgefunden hat, sondern nur dass das die plausibelste Erklärung für die gefunden Radspuren im Schlick wäre.

Wogegen es nicht hilft: Aktivsonar, da hast du ganz recht. Dass ist DIE große Achillesferse und die Drohne muss sich von allem fernhalten was Ping macht oder so den Eindruck erweckt, als würde es sich nur leise nähern, um plötzlich Ping machen zu können. Aber wer systematisch ein größeres Gebiet aktiv durchsucht, verrät sich eben schon aus großer Entfernung und dann kann die Drohne rechtzeitig Abstand herstellen. Die kritische Frage zwischen Gesuchtem und Suchern lautet somit: Auf einer wie großen Fläche vor allen lohnenden (insbesondere zivilen) Zielen entlang der gesamten Küstenlinie können die Marinen von China, Indien, USA, Frankreich, Großbritannien,... eine 24/7 Aktivsonarüberwachung bereitstellen? Wenn man eine 100-MT-Explosion in weniger als 100 km (was bei der von westlichen "Russland ist richtig böse"-Berichterstattern befürchteten Kobaltbombe schon arg knapp ist) verhindern will und davon ausgeht, dass man eine halbe Stunde auf das Ding schießen muss, bis man es bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Zick-Zack-Kurs auch wirkungsvoll trifft, dann wäre die gesamte 200-Meilen-Zone betroffen.



> Über die genaue Computerleistung der Drohne liegt uns überhaupt keine Informationen vor und es gibt dafür auch keine naheliegenden Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.



Ich rede hier von Computern, wie sie vor 5 Jahren bei Aldi zu haben waren, wenn man früh aufgestanden ist. Heute hat jedes Handy eine leistungsfähige Audio-Analyse zwecks Spracherkennung  .

Der Vergleich mit dem Marsrover hinkt dagegen. Preservance geht auf eine Entwicklung zurück, die 2003 begann und auf Technik beschränkt war, die erwiesenermaßen die extrem-IT-schädlichen Bedingungen im interplanetaren Raum aushält und bitte danke nicht mehr als ein paar Watt verbrauchen oder mehr als ein paar kg inklusive Hülle wiegen durfte. Da ergibt sich natürlich eine Rechenleistung, die an Marine-Einheiten der 80er Jahre erinnert. Wenn die Drohne handelsübliche PC-Komponenten nutzt (was technisch vollkommen möglich wäre, auch wenn Russland vermutlich aus Stolz Eigenentwicklungen bevorzugt) hätte sie gegebenenfalls ein BIOS, dessen Anzeige schon mehr Rechenleistung benötigt.



> Man muss sich doch nur anschauen, was heutige autonome Fahrzeuge auf lediglich einer Ebene leisten können. Das Gleiche in einem dreidimensionalen Medium, in dem zwar mehr Platz, aber auch die Wahrnehmung eingeschränkt ist, kann man sich ja mit etwas gutem Willen noch vorstellen, aber wenn Jagd- und Gefechtssituationen ins Spiel kommen? Gibt es ein autonomes Fahrzeug, welches ein menschgesteuertes Fahrzeug  oder gar mehrere davon (selbst wenn diese künstlich verlangsamt und in der Wahrnehmung limitiert sind) ausmanövrieren kann? Das wäre mir nicht bekannt.



Das dreidimensionale Medium und seine (Ausweich-)Möglichkeiten macht die Sache sogar einfacher, wie du dir beim Vergleich von ""autonomen"" Autos der 2020er und selbstständig fliegenden Flugzeugen der 1960er veranschaulichen kannst. Auch kommen autonomen Landgeräte schon lange gut mit Umgebungen klar, in denen es nur eine überschaubere Zahl leicht erkennbarer anderer Akteure gibt (die durchaus komplexe Manöver durchführen können), aber keine Hindernisse. Die Navigationssituation auf hoher See ist weniger mit einem selbststeuerndem Auto auf deutschen Straßen und mehr mit einem Roboter bei der Robo-Fußball-WM vergleichbar. Nur ohne die mechanischen Probleme von letzteren. Autonomer Straßenverkehr kämpft fast auschließlich mit der Umgebungserfassung - was ist "Straße", was ist "Hinderniss", was ist "anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer"? Das kriegen die Systeme einfach nicht auf die Reihe, die Reaktion auf speziell markierte und damit leicht erkennbare Umgebungen hat dagegen schon in den 70ern und 80ern besser funktioniert, als autonomes Fahren heute. Auf See wird das ganze also lächerlich einfach, denn alles, was nicht Wasser ist, ist ein Verkehrsteilnehmer. Hindernisse und unbefahrbare Flächen gibt es gar nicht.

Weiterer Pluspunkt sind Zeit und Raum - wenn man einem autonomen Auto 5 Minuten Entscheidungszeit für jede Kursänderung zugestehen könnte, währen Tesla & Co schon viel weiter.

(Anmerkung: Aus zeitlichen Gründen muss ich an der Stelle abbrechen. Antwort auf den Rest folgt später/morgen)


----------



## Sparanus (7. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie groß ist Radarecho eines Kunstoffmastes mit einem Satellitenempfänger im Vergleich zu ettliche Meter hohen Wellen?


Rechne es dir doch aus 
Theoretisch kannst du aus Zig Kilometern nen Golfball finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2021)

[Fortsetzung]


> Genau das stelle ich in Frage.



Auf welcher Grundlage? Warum soll in einer Drohne unmöglich sein, was in hundertausenden Elektroautos funktioniert? In Notstromeinrichtungen? In Satelliten? In autonomen Meeresforschungssystemen? In Wetterstationen? ... Es gibt tausende Beispiele für Systeme, die zuverlässig über Batterien mit Strom versorgt werden, die über Jahre, zum Teil ein Jahrzehnt und länger, nie von irgend einem Menschen begutachtet werden müssen. Dein Szenario eines Kurzstreckentorpedos erfordert gerade einmal ein paar Wochen Bereitschaftszeit unter dem Trägerschiff. Das ist ein Klacks.



> Und wenn man bei deinem solchen ist,...



Beim der Schlussfolgerung würde ich zustimmen, aber das vorausgehende "Wenn" kann ich halt nur verneinen.



> Es geht nicht um Tracker. Wir hatten uns über passive Ortungskapazitäten unterhalten.



Vielleicht solltest du noch einmal dein Angriffsszenario genauer darlegen. Bislang kam bei mir nur an, dass das Ding deiner Meinung nach bis auf 200 km an sein Ziel rangekarrt wird und dann mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit darauf zurast. Dass der Reaktor nur für maximale Leistung an Bord ist, aber kein Versteckspiel im Zielgebiet geplant. In diesem Szenario ist es meiner Meinung nach unvermeidbar, dass die Drohne auch entdeckt und dann nach Kräften verfolgt wird, sobald sie auf Gegenwehr trifft. Nachdem sie einmal entdeckt ist, kann sie sich aber höchstens nur noch zurückziehen, wenn sie ihren Verflolgern auf sehr langer Distanz davonläuft. (Je mehr Vorsprung sie hatte, desto eher - sobald sie genug Wasser hat, um in >500 m Tiefe abzutauchen, dürfte sie nur noch verfolgt, aber nicht mehr attackiert werden könnten). Und dafür bräuchte sie alle die Fähigkeiten (und noch ein paar mehr), die meinem alternativen Szenario des langsamen Langstreckenanschleichens zurgrunde liegen, die du ihr aber absprichst. Ich sehe in deinen Schilderungen nur einen überdimensionalen Torpedo, aber mit stinknormalem Torpedoeinsatzprobil: Vollgas zum Ziel + Bumm. Rückzug ausgeschlossen.



> Eine lokale Ballung ist nicht identisch mit genereller Unterlegenheit. Vielmehr ist sogar zu erwarten, dass im Falle des Sieges auch Abwehrverbände auf Vorkriegsstationen zurückkehren oder zumindest verringert werden. Damit wäre ein Durchstoß unter See möglich



Eine 1:1 Rückkehr auf Vorkriegspositionen ist nach der atomaren Auslöschung des Hauptfeindes unwahrscheinlich. Schließlich waren die Vorkriegsbereitschaftspositionen vor allem darauf ausgelegt, einen Angriffsversuch desselben zu stoppen. Günstigere Nachkriegsbedingungen könnten sich also ergeben, sie lassen sich aber nicht vorhersagen und die Drohne kann sie auch nicht autonom auskundschaften. Sie bräuchte jemanden, der ihr die Informationen verschafft, aber für eine Zweitschlagswaffe ist der Angriffsbefehl quasi per Definition die letzte Nachricht, die sie aus der Heimat erhält. Danach muss sie ganz alleine agieren. Sinnvoll ist die Option "sich zurückziehen und es später noch einmal versuchen" nur in meinem Langzeitszenario, wo die Drohne vorsichtshalber in Position zu gehen versucht und bei einem missglückten Versuch Kontakt zum noch existierenden Oberkommando aufnehmen kann um Tipps für einen zweiten Anlauf zu erhalten.



> "Im Fall der bekannten Baker-Testexplosion 1946 am Bikini-Atoll (W = 20 kt, d = 30 m unter Wasser) entsprach die Druckwelle demnach einer nuklearen Oberflächenexplosion von etwa 8 kt."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bezieht sich auf die Druckwelle, die über Wasser entstanden ist. Objekte im Wasser wurden, wie gesagt, in 1 km Entfernung tödlich getroffen. Zwei U-Boot-Ziele eingeschlossen. Leider gab es keine Zielobjekte in größerer Entfernung, sodass man nur Abschätzen kann, welche Entfernung ZU kurz ist. Umgelegt auf dein Szenario mit 200 mal größere Entfernung ergibt sich dür die MAXIMAL benötigte Sprengkraft also das 200 fache (Impulsverteilung auf den Umfang) bis 40000 fache (Energieverteilung auf die Fläche), um vergleichbare Schäden anzuwenden. Also 4 Mt bis 800 Mt um ein Boot auf Niveau des zweiten Weltkriegs zu versenken, gefragt ist dummerweise wie weit ein Boot auf Stand des kalten Krieges weg sein müsste, um unbeschädigt zu bleiben. Da eine 100 Mt Explosion durchaus schon im oberen berechneten Bereich liegen würde, sehe ich ohne weitere Informationen keinen Anlass, einen Freibrief zu erteilen.



> Wie konkret der Verdacht sein muss, müsste man jemanden mit intimen Kenntnissen fragen, aber ich denke, dass ein nicht identifizierter U-Kontakt (insbesondere während eines laufenden Konflikts) unbedingt als Verdachtsfall gehandhabt wird. So ein Hydrophon ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt teures High-Tech - und selbst mit solchem würde man nicht sparen, um eine direkte Bedrohung der eigenen Küsten abzuwenden.
> 
> Ansonsten ist SOSUS zwar seit Ende des Kalten Krieges inaktiv, aber angeblich immer noch funktional und würde bei erneutem Bedarf sicherlich reaktiviert und je nach Bedrohungslage auch lokal verstärkt werden.



Sosus dürfte nicht annähernd empfindlich genug für so etwas sein. Deswegen hat man es ja abgeschaltet, anstatt die viel teureren Überwassereinheiten und Seeaufklärer durch eine simple und vom Feind schwer auszuschaltende Kombination aus Sosus zur Ortung und normalen Bombern zur Waffenausbringung zu ersetzen. Sobald ein spezifischer Verdacht besteht, wird man sicherlich ein paar Bojen reinknallen, dafür steht zu viele auf dem Spiel um das nicht zu tun, aber wo soll eben dieser Verdacht herkommen?



> Hat das nicht eher damit zu tun, dass ein Peilen angesichts der beabsichtigten Kampfentfernungen und der Fahr- und Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit unsinnig wäre? Ursprünglich war das Teil doch sogar komplett ungelenkt und sollte quasi wie ein Projektil auf deutlich langsamere Ziele verschossen werden.



War es wohl und Schkwal nicht zuletzt auch für Gegenangriffe gegen sich bereits angeschlichene Gegner gedacht, aber die Kausalität dürfte umgekehrt sein:
- Schkwal ist nicht nur unvermeidbar blind, sondern auch extrem laut und zieht einen riesigen Blasenschleier hinter sich her. Man muss also ein verdammt starkes Aktivsonar einsetzen, um daran vorbeiguckend selbst noch was vom Ziel zu erkennen => besser nicht oder nur ganz kurz, Leuchtfeuer sind für den Gegner leichte Ziele.
- Schkwal kann ausschließlich über Kabel gesteuert werden, das Boot darf sich in der Lenkphase also nur eine 3/4tel Bootslänge bewegen. Danach muss der Torpedo auf Kurs sein, weil das Kabel jederzeit von der eigenen Schraube gekappt wird => wenn man kein stehender LeuchtTURM sein will, sollte der Steuerphase noch kürzer sein.
- Seitens Schkwal ist es vermutlich auch tricky, überhaupt ein Kabel mit 300-500 km/h (je nach Quelle) an einem Raketentriebwerk vorbei abzuspulen. Entsprechend ist eine lange Verbindungslänge schwer zu realisieren

Dem Ding keine große Reichweite zu geben sehe ich als Reaktion auf diese Probleme an, nicht umgekehrt. Schließlich sind die Standardtorpedos der russischen Marine die 650er Kaliber mit 10 m Länge, Schkwal dagegen nur ein kurzer und sogar relativ leichter 533er. Man könnte durch simple Vergrößerung die doppelte Leistung oder noch mehr und auch ensprechende Reichweite rausholen. Aber wenn man keine Verwendung dafür hat, verursacht das nur Kosten, steigert die Gefahrgutmenge an Bord und lässt weniger dicke Rohre für andere Waffen frei, bei denen sie einen echten Nutzen bringen.



> Allerdings, um überhaupt mögliche Hindernisse zu erkennen. Wäre ja schon irgendwie peinlich, wenn die sorgfältig geplante Angriffsfahrt unter meisterhafter Umgehung von Jadgverbänden in einem Fischernetz oder durch Kollisionen mit der Meeresfauna endet.



Peinlich wäre das, aber wie zahlreiche Fälle von in Fischernetzen gefahrenen U-Boote und noch mehr Fälle von darin verendeten Meeressäugern zeigt: Da hilft auch kein Sonar. Nur Kraft: Begegnungen zwischen kleinem Trawler und SSBN enden schnell mit dem Untergang ersteren (wenn man richtig Pech hat ohne dass das Boot es überhaupt mitbekommt).



> Problematisch muss das nicht sein. Auch Marschflugkörper, und mit einem solchen ist Kanyon (abgesehen von der deutlich höheren Traglast) noch am ehesten vergleichbar, haben praktisch keine Möglichkeit, Abwehrmaßnahmen zu erkenne oder darauf zu reagieren. Der Erfolg basiert darauf, auf einem möglichst sicher geplanten Kurs und mit verringertem Profil ans Ziel zu kommen; nicht aber, beispielsweise Flugabwehrraketen zu erkennen und mit selbigen Haschen zu spielen.



Das wäre zugegebenermaßen auch schwieriger, da große Fluggeräte mangels sturktureller Integrität oft schlechter manövrieren können, während U-Boote eh recht stabil sind und steigende Leistung Vielfältig einsetzen können. Im vorliegenden Fall auch um die doppelte Geschwindigkeit der "Abwehrraketen" zu erlangen, was Marschflugkörpern irgendwie auch eher schwierig fällt  .
Umgekehrt gibts Marschflugkörper im Dutzendpack, da ist es nicht so wichtig, dass jeder durchkommt.



> Drei Wachen am Stück durch andauernde Gefechtsbereitschaft hingegen durchaus.



Da braucht man aber nur normalviel Personal und nicht den extra SOA-Hafen-Aufschlag  . Wenn man drei Wachen hat (Pennen/Bereitschaft/Dienst), dann kann man die Gefechtsrotation bereits ohne weiteres Zusatzpersonal aufrechterhalten und für die gelegentliche Hafeneinfahrt in Thailand muss dann halt die Bereitschaft mal gleichzeitig aktiv werden.



> Ist aber halt doof, wenn man in längeren Bereitschaftssituationen nicht genug Leute hat, die diese ausgeruht besetzen können oder wenn Verluste dazu führen, dass für eine Station keine Ersatzleute vorhanden sind.
> Man könnte sicherlich die Gesamtbesatzungsstärke reduzieren, wenn jeder Matrose alles könnte, aber dass ein Maschinist auch ein guter Kanonier und/oder Radar-Operator wäre, hat man wohl eher selten. Insbesondere nicht angesichts des jugendlichen Alters der meisten Matrosen bei der Marine.



Hmm. Letzteres ist ein guter Punkt - bei der zivilen Marine dürfte der Altersschnitt für Brückenoffiziere jenseits der 40 und damit aus Sicht von StaatsDIENern im Rentenalter liegen. Grund dafür ist teilweise auch die lange Ausbildung/vorangehende Berufslaufsbahn, so dass die Leute wirklich Ahnung von einer ganzen Menge Tätigkeiten an Bord haben. Wenn man auf Militärschiffen dagegen Jungspunde einsetzt, denen man in ihrer kurzen Dienstzeit (und mit gewohnt effizienter 1A-Bundeswehrpädagogik) neben so wichtigen Marinelektionen wie "Gleichschritt", "synchroner Richtungswechsel", "Esbitkochen" und der Bedienungseinweisung Lchtschltr nur 1-2 Tricks andressieren konnte, muss man natürlich entsprechend mehr Personal für die Abdeckung aller Funktionen aufbringen.
Wieso bin ich oller Zivilist jetzt nur der Meinung, dass man dieses Dilemma auch kostengünstiger lösen könnte  ?



> Ein Straßenvehikel gleicher Größe muss in aller Regel kein Geschütz ausrichten, dieses nachladen und eine Gefechtssituation im Blick behalten können - und das alles _parallel_, während es gefahren wird.
> Deshalb sitzen im Kampfpanzer ein Kommandant für die Gesamtübersicht, ein Fahrer zum Fahren, ein Richtschütze zum, äh, richtschießen und ein Ladeschütze zum Laden.



Genauso wie eine Condorcrew zwar sicherlich gerne häufiger mal eine Bordlafette nach hinten schwenken würde, aber nicht kann  . Deswegen habe ich den zusätzlichen Mannschaftsbedarf der anderen Truppengattungen (x3-x5) ja auch als Richtwert genommen, welcher Overhead entsteht, wenn neben dem eigentlichen Vehikel (das im Prinzip wie ein ziviles funktioniert) noch eine militärische Nutzlast zu bedienen ist. Aber auch wenn ich den gleichen Mehrbedarffaktor auf eine zivile Schiffsbesatzung anwende (die ja bereits Wachensystem, etc. beinhaltet), lande ich nur bei einem Drittel bis der Hälfte einer Marinebesatzung. Also entweder braucht man dreimal so viel Marinierte, um ein Luftabwehrsystem, ein Radar oder einen Geschützturm zu bedienen (die laden ja nichtmal von Hand!) wie bei den Heerschaften und den Luftwaffeln, oder die nehmen für jeden benötigten Mann noch zwei weitere mit auf Kreuzfahrt.



> Die Marine hat halt nicht die Option, dem Kommando Speziallatschen das Schiff kampflos zu übergeben und anschließend den hoffentlich glücklichen Ausgang der Geiselsituation abzuwarten, während die Hintermänner (ohne Badelatschen) über Mittelsmänner (auch ohne Badelatschen) mit der Reederei und/oder dem Flaggenstaat über die näheren Konditionen verhandeln.



Ich dachte das Grundproblem aller militärischen Einsätze wäre, dass die blöden Politiker immer ein Laberpause anordnen, wenn man gerade seinen Triumph auskosten will  .


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

Ich hau es mal hier rein, lesen und genießen:








						Für 600 Millionen Euro: Deutsche Bundeswehr lässt Funkgeräte aus dem Jahr 1982 nachbauen
					

Die Retro-Hardware wird benötigt, da sich der Umstieg auf digitale Nachfolger immer wieder verzögert




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2021)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, dass man den Quatsch nicht für nen 1000er nachbauen kann.
Heute halt mit nem FPGA oder direkt als SDR anstatt sowas zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Hier mal ein interessantes Video über deutsche Panzer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pOeYxbb26YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Davon wurden aber nicht alle gebaut.
Ich finde die ganz großen Panzer machen wenig Sinn, da sie noch leichtere Ziele für Flugzeuge sind.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, dass man den Quatsch nicht für nen 1000er nachbauen kann.
> Heute halt mit nem FPGA oder direkt als SDR anstatt sowas zu machen.


Für 600 Mille kann man mutmaßlich exklusiv bei Musk 50  Kleinsatelliten kaufen und  jeder Soldat bekommt noch ein nigelnagelneues High-end-Iphone on top - Spritzwassergeschützt und stoßssichere Ausführung...


----------



## hoffgang (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein interessantes Video über deutsche Panzer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weniger Unfug im Internet kucken, öfter ins Panzermuseum nach Munster fahren (was übrigens der einzig sinnvolle Grund für einen Aufenthalt in diesem Städtchen darstellt.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Weniger Unfug im Internet kucken, öfter ins Panzermuseum nach Munster fahren (was übrigens der einzig sinnvolle Grund für einen Aufenthalt in diesem Städtchen darstellt.


Ok.   Munster kenne ich. Da waren wir mal früher auf dem Truppenübungsplatz.  Das dort auch ein Panzermuseum ist wusste ich nicht (oder habe es verdrängt). Danke für die Info.


----------



## hoffgang (27. September 2021)

Deutsches Panzermuseum Munster – Die offizielle Webseite des Panzermuseums
					






					daspanzermuseum.de
				




Hingehen, ankucken. Lohnt sich - und das sag ich nicht nur als Mitglied des Fördervereins.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein interessantes Video über deutsche Panzer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagen wir mal: die wenigsten wurden gebaut. Und viele sind wirklich reine Papiertiger (höhö...). Dazu halt das übliche: der Videoersteller hat keine Ahnung, bezieht sein Wissen vermutlich vor allem aus World of Tanks. Der P.1000 bspw. wurde nicht - wie in der Videobeschreibung behauptet - ausgeschrieben von staatlichen Stellen, sondern von Krupp vorgeschlagen. Natürlich völlig an jeder Realität und Sinnhaftigkeit vorbei, aber da man wusste, dass gewisse Kreise/Personen ein Faible für Unfug haben, wollte man es wohl mal versuchen. Ist ja auch jede Menge Panzerstahl und Kanonenrohre, die man da verkaufen kann, nichwahr?

Aber die Optik des Videos ist ganz schön


----------



## hoffgang (27. September 2021)

Das hab ich schonmal bei nem Video über Kriegsschiffe kritisiert, hier wird WoWS / WoT Wissen in schicker Grafik präsentiert. Muss nicht jeder Experte sein, aber wenn man sowas auf YT hochlädt, dann sollte es doch wenigstens zutreffend sein.
HI Sutton hat das mal schön auf Twitter benannt, es mache ihm ja nichts aus wenn seine Grafiken für YT Videos verwendet würden, wenn denn im Video dann nicht nur Grütze erzählt wird.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

Eher im Gegenteil, die Meisten wurden gebaut.
Der Mix aus WK I und II mag irritieren.
Man muss bedenken:
Die meisten Entwürfe wie auch reale Panzer nahmen das voraus, was wir heutzutage als "Main Battle Tank" bezeichnen.
Kanonen mit 120 bis 130 mm sind eher Standard als Ausnahme.
Auch gibt es mittlerweile keine Differenzierung in Jagd- und Kampfpanzer mehr.
Der "Überschwere KP Maus" ist mit seiner 128 mm Kanone somit eher Standard aus heutiger Sicht.
Die deutsche Eigenentwicklung "Sturmgeschütz" gab es bei anderen Armeen so nicht.
Die kurzen Kanonen dieser Typen dienten speziell dem urbanen Kampf.
Die hierfür benötigte Feuerkraft lässt sich heute mit einem Pickup und einem rückstoßfreien Geschütz entwickeln.

Dass die sog. "Landkreuzer" größenwahnsinniger Schwachsinn waren, ist eh klar.
Als alter Bauigel kann ich dazu nur schreiben, dass für die Fahrstrecke eine ca. 60 cm starke Betonplatte als Straße zuerst hätte hergestellt werden müssen. Selbst auf aus laienhaft tragfähigem Grund hätte sich so ein Teil binnen wenigen Metern wg. dem Eigengewicht in den Boden gerammt.
"Dora" ist ein Spezialfall, einmal aufgebaut hatte es ein schreckliche Feuerkraft.
In Zeiten, in denen die durchschnittliche Nutzlast von Bombern 2-3 to betrug, war es eine Alternative.
Ebenso heute mit Nutzlasten von Kampfflugzeugen, die problemlos auch mal 10 to schleppen können natürlich überflüssig.
Alle diese Entwicklungen darf man alleinig im Kontext zu den technischen Möglichkeiten der Entstehung sehen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Deutsches Panzermuseum Munster – Die offizielle Webseite des Panzermuseums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann auch den entsprechenden YouTube Kanal empfehlen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die kurzen Kanonen dieser Typen dienten speziell dem urbanen Kampf.


Die kurzen Kanonen der frühen Panzer IV waren nicht für den urbanen Kampf sondern als Bunkerbrecher gedacht und für die Unterstützung von Infanterie im Gelände.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eher im Gegenteil, die Meisten wurden gebaut.
> Der Mix aus WK I und II mag irritieren.
> Man muss bedenken:
> Die meisten Entwürfe wie auch reale Panzer nahmen das voraus, was wir heutzutage als "Main Battle Tank" bezeichnen.
> ...


Dann sagen wir mal lieber: die wenigsten wurden in Serie gebaut, vieles davon waren nur Prototypen bzw. Erprobungsfahrzeuge, die sich entweder leistungsbedingt und/oder kriegsverlaufsbedingt nicht durchgesetzt haben. Oder nur Kleinserien-Resteverwertung etc.

Bezogen auf das Video gilt das für:
- "Kugelpanzer"
- "Hochammer"
- "Orionwagen"
- "Kampfwagen M28"
- "Marienwagen"
- "Leichttraktor"
- "Leichter Kampfwagen II"
- "Trefaswagen"
- "Skoda T-25"
- "Flakpanzer IV 'Kugelblitz' " (hier kann man diskutieren. Kriegsbedingt nur 5 gebaut, grundsätzlich aber anscheinend ein gelungener Entwurf, der sich hätte durchsetzen können)
- "A7VU"
- "K-Wagen"
- "VK.72.01 (K)" ("Löwe", hier sind aber - soweit ich weiß - nichtmal authentische Skizzen überliefert)
- "E-100"
- "Panzerkampfwagen VIII" ("Maus")
- "Landkreuzer P.1000 Ratte"
- "Landkreuzer P.1500 Monster" (soweit ich weiß entspringt das Ding rein der Fantasie von Fans von unsinniger Nazi-Pseudo-Technologie)

Tatsächlich im Truppeneinsatz waren:
- Panzerjäger I
- Sturmpanzer I
- Panzerkampfwagen II
- Panzerkampfwagen 38(t) (erbeutete tschechische LT vz. 38)
- Jagdpanzer 38(t) ("Hetzer", basierte auf den Fahrgestellen des LT vz. 38)
- 15cm s.l.G 33/2 (Sfl) auf Jagdpanzer 38(t) (man weiß es nicht genau, außerdem kein Jagdpanzer, wie im Video aufgrund der falschen Bezeichnung zu vermuten wäre. Es ist eine Artillerie-Selbstfahrlafette, nur eben auf dem Fahrgestell des Jagdpanzer 38(t)
- Sturmgeschütz III
- Sd.Kfz 164 ("Nashorn")
- Flakpanzer IV ("Möbelwagen") (die Darstellung im Video ist glaube ich falsch und zeigt eine 20mm Kanone, keine 37mm)
- Flakpanzer IV ("Ostwind") (Kleinserie)
- Panzerkampfwagen IV
- Sturmpanzer IV
- Panzerkampfwagen V ("Panther")
- A7V (ganze 20 Stück...)
- Jagdpanzer V ("Jagdpanther")
- Panzerkampfwagen VI ("Tiger")
- Panzerjäger Tiger (P) ("Ferdinand"/"Elephant") (Resteverwertung der bereits gebauten Fahrgestelle für den Porsche-Tiger, der sich bei der Ausschreibung für den Panzerkampfwagen VI nicht durchsetzen konnte)
- Sturmmörserwagen 606/4 mit 38 cm RW 61 ("Sturmtiger") (18 Stück...)
- Panzerkampfwagen VI Ausf. B Tiger II ("Königstiger")
- Jagdpanzer VI ("Jagdtiger")

Gar nicht rein passen:
- Karl-Gerät
- Panzerkampfwagen IX (wird ja sogar im Video beschrieben: gab es nie, war nur ein Versuch, die Alliierten mit Fakenews zu verwirren)
- Panzerkampfwagen X (noch ein Fantasieprodukt eines Propaganda-Zeichners)
- "Schwerer Gustav"

Insgesamt kann man sagen: 20 der im Video gezeigten Fahrzeuge waren tatsächlich irgendwie im Einsatz, auch wenn sie vielleicht nur Resteverwertung waren. Ebenfalls 20 Fahrzeuge waren entweder totaler Quatsch, keine Panzer oder sind nie über die Vorführmodellbauten oder Erprobungsexemplare hinaus gekommen.


----------



## hoffgang (27. September 2021)

Hmm scheint als würden sich Serbien & der Kosovo mal wieder um Nummernschilder streiten.
Serbien hat anscheinend gepanzerte Einheiten an die Grenze verlegt. 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1442451848565297152

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Videos zeigen einen Panzerzug bei der Verlegung per Lkw, ob das aber zeitliche & örtliche Relevanz hat ist unklar, der serbische Präsident hat der NATO jedoch ein Ultimatum gestellt. 

Der Streit bekommt langsam Enkelkinder, dass jetzt derart eskaliert wird ist dagegen neu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eher im Gegenteil, die Meisten wurden gebaut.
> Der Mix aus WK I und II mag irritieren.
> Man muss bedenken:
> Die meisten Entwürfe wie auch reale Panzer nahmen das voraus, was wir heutzutage als "Main Battle Tank" bezeichnen.
> ...



128 mm */L55* ist auch heute nicht Standard. Auch wenn mir wieder irgendwer "nur Wiki Wissen" vorwerfen wird, mögen die dortigen Angaben vielleicht als Mindestniveau genommen werden: Der Leo hat erst seit A6 120/55 und ist damit immer noch allen anderen NATO-Panzern voraus, die Russen kommen mit 125/48 auch nicht näher an das Hauptrohr des VIII ran. Und kein einziger davon hat ein 75-mm-Geschütz als Sekundärwaffe. Das ist mit heutigen Munitionsarten auch bei schlicht nicht nötig, um weitaus bessere Performance zu erreichen (bzw. überhaupt irgendwelche - bei Hitlers Größenwahn haben ja offensichtlich die Nachteile weit überwiesen)

Aber die Besonderheit der Maus war auch schon damals nicht die Bewaffnung, die 12,8 cm PaK gab es auch einzeln und sie hatte zwar wesentlich bessere panzerbrechende Munition zur Auswahl, aber nur eine geringfügig höhere Mündungsenergie als die in  großer Zahl gefertigte russischen 152 mm /L29. Die Besonderheit war die extreme Panzerung. Und da wirst du lange nach einem zweiten Beispiel für physische 150-mm-oder-mehr rundum suchen.

Moderne Kampfpanzer haben zwar effektiv besseren Schutz und wenn man in horizontaler Linie durch schräge Platten misst und Hohlräume mitzählt, kommen auch hohe Zahlen zusammen (die englische Wiki kommt so auf 1,8 m bei der Leo II Front ), aber seitlich und vor allem hinten kommen deutlich dünnere Platten zum Einsatz. Deswegen sind die im Resultat auch keine "überschweren" Bunker, die kaum zur Lageänderung fähig sind, sondern eben MBT, die tatsächlich kämpfen, als Einsätze mit reichlich Ortsveränderung durchführen. Damit sind die im zweiten Weltkrieg eingesetzten Panzer schon mangels Stabilisatoren und schneller Zielsysteme nicht vergleichbar.



> "Dora" ist ein Spezialfall, einmal aufgebaut hatte es ein schreckliche Feuerkraft.
> In Zeiten, in denen die durchschnittliche Nutzlast von Bombern 2-3 to betrug, war es eine Alternative.



Dora war schon durch Flugzeuge mit 0,5 Tonnen Zuladung und präzisen Zielmethoden (die fehlten Anfangs des Krieges) obsolet. Einfach weil die für den Betrieb des riesigen Dings nötige Infrastruktur viel zu anfällig war bzw. soviel Schutz benötigte, dass man mit vergleichbarem Aufwand auch Bomberflotten größerer Gesamtnutzlast hätte auf den Weg schicken können. Einzig bei der Zerstörung  tief verbunkerter Stellungen hätte Dora eine einzigartige Funktion gehabt (und wurde dafür ja auch gebaut), da nicht mal Grand Slam so tief in den Boden eindringen konnte. Aber das wäre höchstens gegen die Schweiz von Wert gewesen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Die kurzen Kanonen der frühen Panzer IV waren nicht für den urbanen Kampf sondern als Bunkerbrecher gedacht und für die Unterstützung von Infanterie im Gelände.



Entsprechende Konfigurationen, im Verlauf des Krieges auch in weit stärkerer Form, gab es übrigens bei allen Kriegsteilnehmern. Außerhalb deutscher Propagandafilme war es halt selten ein Panzerkrieg und gegen Bunker brauchte man keine Hochgeschwindigkeitskanone, sondern etwas, dass großvolumige Sprenggranaten einige bis ettliche 100 m weit schleudern konnte.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Außerhalb deutscher Propagandafilme war es halt selten ein Panzerkrieg


Du weißt schon, dass man aus guten Gründen keine Kampfpanzer mehr nach diesem Konzept gebaut hat nach den ersten Kriegsjahren? 


Btw
Warum vergisst JEDER bei schwerer und überschwerer Artillerie eigentlich den Rohrverschleiß?


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 128 mm */L55* ist auch heute nicht Standard. Auch wenn mir wieder irgendwer "nur Wiki Wissen" vorwerfen wird, mögen die dortigen Angaben vielleicht als Mindestniveau genommen werden:



Genau genommen hatte ich geschrieben zw. 120 und 130 mm.
Schlichtweg um auch einige moderne Exoten bzgl. Kaliber nach oben abzudecken.
Da z. B. M1 Abrams, Leclerc oder Challenger2 alle mit 120mm Kanonen (allerdings mit unterschiedlicher Lauflänge) ausgerüstet sind, darf man wohl ohne rot zu werden verlautbaren, dass der Kaliber 120 mm Glattrohr Standard in der Nato ist. 
BTW. ist die 120/L55 von Hyundai Wia des südkoreanischen K2 bzgl. Feuergeschwindigkeit und Treffergenauigkeit besser als Leclerc oder auch Leo2.
Die Russen werden ja (evtl.) ihren T-14 von 125 mm auf 152 mm nachrüsten - schauen wir mal.

Kurzum wurde in der damaligen, speziell deutschen Panzerentwicklung viele Dinge vorweggenommen, was eben heute eher Standard ist.
Das wollte ich hauptsächlich kommunizieren.

Wie meine ich das?
Die Entwicklung z. B. des E-100 (Hauptbewaffnung projektiert 12,8 cm oder gar 15,1 cm) war nach Erbeutung von Plänen durch die Siegermächte mit eine wesentliche Grundlage zur Weiterentwicklung von Hauptpanzern bis ca. 1970.
Auch das prinzipielle Design des z. B.  Skoda T-25 findet sich findet sich mit eine flacheren Turm im russischen T-44 wieder.
Die ganzen größeren Entwicklungen (die Monstrositäten mal abgesehen) scheiterten ja nicht an der Hauptbewaffnung sondern primär daran, wie man die Kräfte der schießenden Kanone irgendwie über Turm bzw. Fahrzeug ableiten kann, an moderner (leichterer) Panzerung und auch primär an der Motorisierung.
Es ist halt arg witzlos, wenn ein Panzer mit 150 mm Bewaffnung nur mit 20 km/h durchs Gelände kriecht, der Motor soviel Sprit säuft, das er von selbst nach keinen 100 km steht und nach jedem Schuss der halbe Turm ausgewechselt werden muss.

Ich gehe prinzipiell davon aus, dass die Nato früher oder später gegen den Counterpart T-14  bewaffnungstechnisch eine Antwort finden muss und wird. Ob das nun die 130 oder gar 140 mm Kanone werden wird - keine Ahnung.
Fakt ist, dass die aktuellen 120mm Kanonen an der technischen Grenze liegen, um eine moderne Reaktivpanzerung mit dem Erstschuss zu knacken.
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja zu oldfashioned und in Zukunft werden das evtl. Drohnen mit entsprechender Bewaffnung erledigen und den Panzer zur aussterbenden Gattung aufs Abstellgleis befördern.


Ach so, "urbaner Kampf" war die generelle militärische Bezeichnung "in meiner Zeit" für die Bekämpfung befestigter Ziele, die sich eben meist tatsächlich in städtischer Umgebung abspielten, egal ob Bunker, Keller oder Gebäude.
Dies im Kontext zum Sturmgeschütz.
Dass dies in Zeiten asymmetrischer Kriegsführung nicht mehr ganz korrekt ist, bitte ich zu entschuldigen, der Schreibfluss und so....


----------



## hoffgang (28. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die aktuellen 120mm Kanonen an der technischen Grenze liegen, um eine moderne Reaktivpanzerung mit dem Erstschuss zu knacken.



Fakt ist, die Leistungsdaten der LKE II gegen Reaktivpanzerung sind als Streng Geheim eingestuft, es hat aber seinen Grund warum Russland seine Kampfpanzer der T-Reihe mit immer dickeren Türmen versieht und die frontale Turmpanzerung verstärkt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist halt arg witzlos, wenn ein Panzer mit 150 mm Bewaffnung nur mit 20 km/h durchs Gelände kriecht, der Motor soviel Sprit säuft, das er von selbst nach keinen 100 km steht und nach jedem Schuss der halbe Turm ausgewechselt werden muss.


Das passiert doch teilweise schon mit dem Leo. Wir sind mit dem A4 im Angriff Kreise um A6 in der Verteidigung gefahren, der Mobilitätsunterschied ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Und da reden wir erstmal "nur" über etwas mehr Gewicht bei gleichem Motor. Weitere Kampfwertsteigerungen machen das Ding ja noch unbeweglicher, wobei ich nicht sagen will, der A6 wäre langsam, nur, dass der A4 halt mobiler , dafür für moderne Szenarien deutlich weniger geeignet ist.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich gehe prinzipiell davon aus, dass die Nato früher oder später gegen den Counterpart T-14  bewaffnungstechnisch eine Antwort finden muss und wird. Ob das nun die 130 oder gar 140 mm Kanone werden wird - keine Ahnung.


Solange der Panzer in homöopathischen Stückzahlen produziert wird muss man gar nichts. Rheinmetall testet eine 130mm Kanone, aber ob nochmal ein rein deutscher Panzer gebaut wird, oder wie FCAS ein europäisches Projekt aufgelegt wird, alles Zukunftsmusik. So gravierend ist die Bedrohung durch den T14 nicht, als dass man direkt reagieren müsste, wenngleich die ursprüngliche Forderung nach 2xxx Panzern bis ~2030 eine dringende Reaktion erfordert hätte - von der Zahl sind wir aber weit weit entfernt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Da z. B. M1 Abrams, Leclerc oder Challenger2 alle mit 120mm Kanonen (allerdings mit unterschiedlicher Lauflänge) ausgerüstet sind, darf man wohl ohne rot zu werden verlautbaren, dass der Kaliber 120 mm Glattrohr Standard in der Nato ist.


Natürlich, das sagt ja auch die entsprechende STANAG


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

Challenger 2 hat doch die britische Sonderlocke und keine Glattrohrkanone.


----------



## hoffgang (28. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Challenger 2 hat doch die britische Sonderlocke und keine Glattrohrkanone.


Du hast vollkommen recht, diese entspricht nicht den Vorgaben der Stanag und sollte aus Compisuchers Aufzählung gestrichen werden. Klassisches Beispiel von nationaler Rüstungsindustrie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> ...darf man wohl ohne rot zu werden verlautbaren, dass der Kaliber 120 mm Glattrohr Standard in der Nato ist.



Ja. Aber der (Standard-)Kaliber allein sagt eben nichts über eine Waffe aus. Die /L55 des Leo 6 ist (*laut Wiki*) 33% stärker als /L44, die große Teile der restlichen NATO einsetzen. Und selbst die britische /L30 ist noch leistungsfähiger, als die L11A5 des Challenger 1, die ihrerseits ein 120 mm /L55 Design war. Die Unterschiede innerhalb eines Kalibers können weitaus größer als die zwischen Kalibern sein und dass die Deutschen damals etwas "von 120 bis 130 mm" genommen haben und wir heute auch wieder was "von 120 bis 130 mm" nehmen, ist purer Zufall. Vor den 2-3 120 mm Generationen hatte man 105 mm, davor 90 mm (Und wäre der Sheridan mehr als ein Experiment geblieben, sähe diese Liste RICHTIG wirr aus) . Und selbst die 90er waren meines Wissens nach durchschlagstärker als die 128 mm PaK.



> Kurzum wurde in der damaligen, speziell deutschen Panzerentwicklung viele Dinge vorweggenommen, was eben heute eher Standard ist.
> Das wollte ich hauptsächlich kommunizieren.



Und das erachte ich als weitestgehend falsch. Nicht umsonst gilt der T-34 als Urahn des modernen Panzers. (Auch wenn der Pz V natürlich einige ähnliche Ideen wenig später umsetzte und über die französische Panzerentwicklung direkten Einfluss auf NATO-Nachkriegsdesigns hatte.)



> Wie meine ich das?
> Die Entwicklung z. B. des E-100 (Hauptbewaffnung projektiert 12,8 cm oder gar 15,1 cm) war nach Erbeutung von Plänen durch die Siegermächte mit eine wesentliche Grundlage zur Weiterentwicklung von Hauptpanzern bis ca. 1970.



? Was bitte schön hat denn irgendwer aus dem E-100 abgeleitet??



> Auch das prinzipielle Design des z. B.  Skoda T-25 findet sich findet sich mit eine flacheren Turm im russischen T-44 wieder.



Die Arbeit am T-44 begann 43, gebaut wurde er 44 (hint: its in the name), aber vor 45 hatte garantiert kein sowjetischer Entwickler Zugriff auf Papierprojekte der besetzten Tschechen. Etwaige Ähnlichkeiten von T-44 und T-25 dürften schlichtweg darin begründet sein, dass ersterer eine evolutionäre Steigerung des T-34 war und letzterer der Versuch, ausgehend von dem T-34 als Vorlage einen neuen, besseren Panzer zu entwickeln.



> Es ist halt arg witzlos, wenn ein Panzer mit 150 mm Bewaffnung nur mit 20 km/h durchs Gelände kriecht, der Motor soviel Sprit säuft, das er von selbst nach keinen 100 km steht und nach jedem Schuss der halbe Turm ausgewechselt werden muss.



Exakt: Sie scheiterten daran, dass das Konzept des eigentlich-gar-nicht-mobilen-Bunkers Schwachsinn war. Und abgesehen davon, dass sie das eindrücklich vor Augen geführt haben, hatten sie keinen Einfluss auf die spätere Panzerentwicklung. Auch beziehungsweise erst recht nicht mit ihrer Bewaffnung, denn die Marinen aller Kriegsparteien hatten weitaus größere Geschütze längst im Einsatz und die dienten überall als Basis für Landartillerie (mal direkt, mal indirekt wie z.B. bei der 88, die einen langen Bogen über FLAK machte, ehe sie zur Panzerabwehr kam). Die Größen, derer man sich bedient hat, wurden dabei sowohl im als auch nach dem Krieg von den erwarteten Panzerungen der Gegner abhängig gemacht und jeweils so klein, wie (mittelfristig) nötig gewählt, um mobil zu bleiben. 

Mit Ausnahmen der deutschen Monster-Flops. Da galt "so groß wie möglich", weil der GröFaz natürlich auch das größte Rohr haben musste.



> Ich gehe prinzipiell davon aus, dass die Nato früher oder später gegen den Counterpart T-14  bewaffnungstechnisch eine Antwort finden muss und wird. Ob das nun die 130 oder gar 140 mm Kanone werden wird - keine Ahnung.



Wenn der potentielle Gegner einen neuen Panzer in nenneswerten Stückzahlen einsetzt (was bei Russland etwas länger dauern könnte^^), dann muss man reagieren, ja. Ich glaube, so wirklich viel ist über den Selbstschutz des Armata aber nicht bekannt. Propaganda zu den aktiven Systemen, Schweigen zu den passiven, keine Einsätze - was es da braucht, ist schwer zu sagen. Gut möglich, dass größere Kaliber nicht der richtige Ansatz sind. 

Auf alle Fälle sind sie vorerst kein praktikabler Ansatz, denn die bestehenden NATO-Panzer sind größtenteils schon mit der 120 /L55 überfordert und komplett neue Designs sind weniger denn je in Entwicklung - wobei die Projekte der letzten 30-40 Jahre ohnehin die Angewohnheit hatten, ohne Beschaffung zu enden.

Allgemein geht der Trend weg vom MBT, weil er zu teuer, zu unflexibel und trotz allem von zu vielen, heutzutage billigen Waffensystemen zu knacken ist. Drohnen sind vorerst ein Höhepunkt, der alte Bilanzen komplett auf den Kopf stellt. Der beste Schutz von Panzern gegen Luftangriffe war mal "Flugzeuge sind teuer, Piloten sind schweine teuer und Raketen ohne beides treffen nicht". Aber das war einmal.


----------



## hoffgang (29. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle sind sie vorerst kein praktikabler Ansatz, denn die bestehenden NATO-Panzer sind größtenteils schon mit der 120 /L55 überfordert und komplett neue Designs sind weniger denn je in Entwicklung - wobei die Projekte der letzten 30-40 Jahre ohnehin die Angewohnheit hatten, ohne Beschaffung zu enden.


Hat denn außer dem Leo2 A6 aufwärts noch irgendein anderer Panzer die L55?
Und ja, das längere Rohr hat definitiv Nachteile, v.a. im bebauten oder bewaldeten Gebiet - i know, #Aufschrei, kein Panzergelände, aber find in Deutschland mal 4-5km flaches offenes nicht bebautes, oder bewaldetes Gelände auf dem sich Panzer mal 5 Minuten austoben können.

Ansonsten sind das jetzt keine unüberwindbaren Änderungen die der A6 gegenüber dem A4/A5 mit der L44 stemmen musste. Das Mehr an Gewicht kommt nicht nur über die Kanone, sondern über die zusätzliche Panzerung an Turm und Wanne - und das man die Drehstäbe bei den ersten Umrüstloßen nicht verbessert hat, naja, dafür kann die Kanone nix.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allgemein geht der Trend weg vom MBT, weil er zu teuer, zu unflexibel und trotz allem von zu vielen, heutzutage billigen Waffensystemen zu knacken ist. Drohnen sind vorerst ein Höhepunkt, der alte Bilanzen komplett auf den Kopf stellt. Der beste Schutz von Panzern gegen Luftangriffe war mal "Flugzeuge sind teuer, Piloten sind schweine teuer und Raketen ohne beides treffen nicht". Aber das war einmal.


Jain.
Der Kampfpanzer wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht ersetzt werden, seine Rolle könnte sich aber verändern.
Wer gesehen hat, wie türkische A4 in Syrien aufgeraucht werden und vergleicht, wie Israel seine Merkava im Libanon verheizt und später in Gaza sehr effektiv eingesetzt hat, der bemerkt, die Taktik hat hier noch sehr viel Potential.

Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass weiterhin an Soft- und Hardkill Vorrichtungen gearbeitet wird, Hardkill scheitert aktuell hauptsächlich an (der für mich utopischen) Forderung, auch gegen KE Geschosse eingesetzt werden zu können. Der moderne MBT soll kein Bunker sein, aber ihn als Bunker einsetzen zu können kann unfassbar viel Wert sein. Gab mehr als einen Außenposten / Stützpunkt in Syrien / Iraq der von ISIS und ihren modifizierten Fahrzeugen überrannt wurde weil Hohladungsgseschosse nicht durch die mehrschichtige Panzerung gekommen sind. 120mm KE (oder 105mm), v.a. wenn sie von einem WBG geführt werden, sind da ganz andere Wirkmittel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat denn außer dem Leo2 A6 aufwärts noch irgendein anderer Panzer die L55?



Ich wüsste von keinem. Punkt war eher, dass sich laut Wiki der Abrams auch nicht umrüsten ließe, weil er mit so viel schwingender Masse nicht klarkommt und beim kompakten Turm des Leclerc hätte ich auch so meine Bedenken. (Abgesehen davon, dass der Ersatz der bestehenden französischen Eigenkonstruktion gegen irgendwas von Rhein Metall vermutlich sowie einen Ersatz der gesamten Eingeweide erfordern würde.)



> Ansonsten sind das jetzt keine unüberwindbaren Änderungen die der A6 gegenüber dem A4/A5 mit der L44 stemmen musste. Das Mehr an Gewicht kommt nicht nur über die Kanone, sondern über die zusätzliche Panzerung an Turm und Wanne - und das man die Drehstäbe bei den ersten Umrüstloßen nicht verbessert hat, naja, dafür kann die Kanone nix.



Ich will die Kanone nicht allgemein schlecht reden. Nur sagen, dass sie die Anforderungen an den Turm nicht unwesentlich erhöht und man schon ein paar Reserven bei Lagerung und Richttechnik braucht, um sie einfach so einbauen zu können. Für alles, was auch nur einen Ticken darüber hinaus geht, müsste man die Türme teilweise neu entwickeln und dann ist man ganz schnell an dem Punkt, an dem Aufhängung und Leistung auch nicht mehr reichen. Kurz: Der heraufbeschworene 140-mm-Panzer wäre eine komplette Neuentwicklung im Vergleich zu den bestehenden Designs, die ja meist ihrerseits die erste Neuentwicklung nach der letzten 105-mm-Generation waren. Neuentwicklungen irgend einer Art wird es aber so schnell nicht geben. Die Amerikaner haben bereits zwei M1-Ablöseentwicklungen eingestampft und das dritte "umfassende" Programm läuft eher schleppend und mit Konzentration auf einen Bradley-Ersatz, da wird vor 2040 nichts zur Truppe kommen. Wenn überhaupt - bei zunehmenden Rückzug vom europäischen Kontinent und Einsatz der Panzer nur in stark rückständigen Staaten kann man den Zeitplan beliebig weiter Strecken und Budgets umverteilen. MGCS scheint etwas ernster zu laufen, aber a) wäre dass das erste Deutsch-Französische-Programm, dass zu einem einheitlichen Ergebnis führt b) wäre es das erste deutsche oder französische Programm, dass seinen Zeitplan nicht um 50 bis >100% überschreitet c) kam noch Corona dazwischen und d) ist das einzige Bauteil dieser Neuentwicklung, das bislang (= nach 75% der veranschlagte Technologieentwicklungsphase) überhaupt mal genannt/gezeigt wurde, die Kanone. Und die fällt weiterhin unter "120-130 mm" - und wartet weiterhin darauf, dass die NATO die Einführung eines neuen Munitionsstandards beschließt, wonach noch einmal locker ein Jahrzehnt bis zur Einsatzreife vergehen dürfte, weil unter Garantie wieder 1,5 Partnerstaaten eine so deutliche Änderung erfordern, dass man den bisherigen Prototypen in die Tonne treten muss.

Daher Fazit: Nö, das wird so schnell nichts mit compis 140er Panzer. Wie ich gerade lese, wurde der K2 mal für sowas konzipiert, könnte also vermutlich noch geupgraded werden, aber der ist nicht gerade ein Exportschlager und auch nicht gegen den T-14 gerichtet.



> Jain.
> Der Kampfpanzer wird auf absehbare Zeit nicht ersetzt werden, seine Rolle könnte sich aber verändern.
> Wer gesehen hat, wie türkische A4 in Syrien aufgeraucht werden und vergleicht, wie Israel seine Merkava im Libanon verheizt und später in Gaza sehr effektiv eingesetzt hat, der bemerkt, die Taktik hat hier noch sehr viel Potential.



Taktik gegen wen? Infanteristen in Deckung. DAS Paradeopfer für Drohnen schlechthin. Natürlich wird man an Taktiken und Upgrades arbeiten, um die Schlagkraft BESTEHENDER Panzer gegen diesen, in letzter Zeit recht häufig angetroffenen, Gegnertyp zu verbessern. Aber wird man auch NEUE Panzer dagegen Anschaffen? Erdogan ist zugegebenermaßen dabei und pflegt allgemein Großmatchtsphantasien. Aber die meisten Armeen können ihre Budgets heute nicht mehr mit "wir wollen in der Lage sein, unverletzbar auf fremdes Territorium zu rollen" rechtfertigen. Und wenn es darum geht, anrückende Infantrie oder auch anrückende Panzer zu stoppen, sind andere, tendentiell günstigere Waffensysteme eine gute Wahl.



> Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass weiterhin an Soft- und Hardkill Vorrichtungen gearbeitet wird, Hardkill scheitert aktuell hauptsächlich an (der für mich utopischen) Forderung, auch gegen KE Geschosse eingesetzt werden zu können. Der moderne MBT soll kein Bunker sein, aber ihn als Bunker einsetzen zu können kann unfassbar viel Wert sein. Gab mehr als einen Außenposten / Stützpunkt in Syrien / Iraq der von ISIS und ihren modifizierten Fahrzeugen überrannt wurde weil Hohladungsgseschosse nicht durch die mehrschichtige Panzerung gekommen sind. 120mm KE (oder 105mm), v.a. wenn sie von einem WBG geführt werden, sind da ganz andere Wirkmittel.



105 mm KE verschießt auch ein Centauro.
Und was für Fahrzeuge hat der IS, die eine BGM-71E oder eine PARS3 nicht stoppen kann?


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste von keinem. Punkt war eher, dass sich laut Wiki der Abrams auch nicht umrüsten ließe, weil er mit so viel schwingender Masse nicht klarkommt und beim kompakten Turm des Leclerc hätte ich auch so meine Bedenken. (Abgesehen davon, dass der Ersatz der bestehenden französischen Eigenkonstruktion gegen irgendwas von Rhein Metall vermutlich sowie einen Ersatz der gesamten Eingeweide erfordern würde.)


Ich glaube eher, dass hier die Komplexität des Systems Kanone eine Rolle spielt und nicht die zusätzliche Länge.
Was auch im Zusammenhang steht mit:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will die Kanone nicht allgemein schlecht reden. Nur sagen, dass sie die Anforderungen an den Turm nicht unwesentlich erhöht und man schon ein paar Reserven bei Lagerung und Richttechnik braucht, um sie einfach so einbauen zu können.


Dem hier. Beim Leo wars recht einfach, denn die L44 / L55 sind sich extrem ähnlich. Ja, man braucht etwas stärkere Rohrrücklaufbremsen, aber von der Grundidee ist das Plug & Play. Beim Abrams wäre das den kompletten Turm entkernen und neu aufsetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Taktik gegen wen? Infanteristen in Deckung. DAS Paradeopfer für Drohnen schlechthin.


Infanterie ungeschützt im offenen Geländer, ja, das hat Bergkarabach deutlich gezeigt.
Israel hat gezeigt, wie man Kampfpanzer einsetzen kann um auch im Hybriden Umfeld erfolgreich zu sein, etwas das in Syrien durch die Türken nicht funktioniert hat. Die Gründe dafür sind komplex, nur haben die Israelis aus dem Fiasko im Libanon ihre Lehren gezogen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 105 mm KE verschießt auch ein Centauro.
> Und was für Fahrzeuge hat der IS, die eine BGM-71E oder eine PARS3 nicht stoppen kann?



Modifizierte Suizidtrucks mit mehrschichtiger Panzerung, bestehend aus Stahl, Legierung, Hohlraum & Ytongsteinen. Die Perschmerga haben da Hohlladungen draufgefeuert was Sie nur da hatten, wirklich gebracht hats nix.  Und die Taktik des IS war oftmals recht einfach, dickes SVBIED in den Stützpunkt fahren, zünden, danach die selbstgebauten APCs anrücken lassen, fertig.
Irgendein vernünftiges Massegeschoss hätte diese Attacken weit weniger effektiv sein lassen, wie gesagt, ein Kampfpanzer, bestenfalls WBG fähig und das Thema ist durch, v.a. wenn man ein Schussfeld >1500m hat.



			https://www.mei.edu/sites/default/files/2019-04/Car_Bombs_as_Weapons_of_War_0.pdf
		

+
*








						Shifting Gears: HTS’s Evolving Use of SVBIEDs During the Idlib Offensive of 2019-20
					

Since May 2019, a series of Syrian loyalist offensives backed by the Russian air force has gradually encroached upon the country’s northwestern Idlib Province, home to the last major pocket of opposition-held territory. As the chief rebel group in control of Idlib, Hayat Tahrir al-Sham (HTS) has...




					www.mei.edu
				



*
Dabei geht es auch um den Ablauf. Ein Kpz kann ein Ziel unfassbar schnell auffassen, anvisieren und bekämpfen, weitaus schneller als es jede Rakete könnte. Nicht nur das, mit einer guten Besatzung kann ich auch in kürzester Zeit mehrere Ziele bekämpft haben UND ich hab die Wahl für meine Munition, ob ich KE oder MZ (Hohlladung) haben möchte.

Und, wer in Syrien oder im Irak hat denn bitte eine PARS3 zur Verfügung?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Infanterie ungeschützt im offenen Geländer, ja, das hat Bergkarabach deutlich gezeigt.



Huh? Jetzt komm ich nicht mehr mit. Eben noch Gaza, wo es arg wenig offenes Gelände gibt, auf einmal Bergkarabach. In letzterem sollte ein Panzer auch mit mäßiger Taktik relativ gute Chancen gegen Infanterie haben (zumindest gegen Infanterie mit Überlebenswillen), bietet aber seinerseits ein sehr gutes Ziel für alles moderne mit mehr Wumms, egal ob boden- oder luftgestützt.




> Modifizierte Suizidtrucks mit mehrschichtiger Panzerung, bestehend aus Stahl, Legierung, Hohlraum & Ytongsteinen. Die Perschmerga haben da Hohlladungen draufgefeuert was Sie nur da hatten, wirklich gebracht hats nix.



Also mit Ausnahme der scheinbar an einer Hand abzählbaren BMP-1-basierten Verhikel sehe ich den Bildern nichts, das Platz geschweige denn die nötige Tragfähigkeit für vielschichtige improvisierte Panzerungen. Da hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass 30-/40-mm-MK für die Bekämpfung ausreichen oder eben Hohlladung (Tandemladung oder mehrere Schüsse bei denen mit zusätzlichen Gittern).

Ich könnte mir zwar vorstellen, wie man etwas von dir beschriebenes auf LKW-Basis umsetzen könnte, aber das Ergebnis hätte eine derart überlastete Vorderachse, dass es sich keinerlei Explosionseinwirkung in der Gegend mehr erlauben könnte und somit entweder schon bei einem HE-Treffer 60-100 mm lahmgelegt werden würde (vielleicht auch 40 mm Maschinenwerfer, wenn man genug Munition hat um zu Feuern, bis etwas direkt unter der Front landet). Alternativ müsste der Angreifer seine Panzerung bis wenige Zentimeter über die Straße runterziehen, würde dann aber mit genannter Ausrüstung leicht verursachbaren Kratern in der Straße hängen bleiben.

Was natürlich nicht klappt: Einen derarigen LKW nur mit Infanteriewaffen zu stoppen. Aber wo bislang nicht einmal ein Schützenpanzer parat steht, reicht das Budget offensichtlich erst recht nicht für einen Kampfpanzer.



> Dabei geht es auch um den Ablauf. Ein Kpz kann ein Ziel unfassbar schnell auffassen, anvisieren und bekämpfen, weitaus schneller als es jede Rakete könnte. Nicht nur das, mit einer guten Besatzung kann ich auch in kürzester Zeit mehrere Ziele bekämpft haben UND ich hab die Wahl für meine Munition, ob ich KE oder MZ (Hohlladung) haben möchte.



Das können AMX-10, Centauro, Rooikat,... aber auch. 



> Und, wer in Syrien oder im Irak hat denn bitte eine PARS3 zur Verfügung?



All diejenigen, die das Budget für einen 140-mm-MBT hatten, es aber nicht für einen solchen ausgegeben haben  . Die Frage ist nicht, ob es eine sinnvolle Anwendung für die heute verwendeten Panzer gibt. Die existiert ohne Zweifel. Und sei es nur, weil man lieber darin Wache an einem Konrollpunkt sitzt als in einer genauso gut sichtbaren Bretterhütte daneben.

Mir geht es darum, dass ein neu(entwickelt)er MBT so viel leisten muss, wie 2/3/4 andere Fahrzeuge, ehe er pro investierte Ressource mehr Nutzen erbringt.


----------



## hoffgang (3. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Huh? Jetzt komm ich nicht mehr mit. Eben noch Gaza, wo es arg wenig offenes Gelände gibt, auf einmal Bergkarabach. In letzterem sollte ein Panzer auch mit mäßiger Taktik relativ gute Chancen gegen Infanterie haben (zumindest gegen Infanterie mit Überlebenswillen), bietet aber seinerseits ein sehr gutes Ziel für alles moderne mit mehr Wumms, egal ob boden- oder luftgestützt.



Im letzten Konflikt um Bergkarabach wurden Drohnen mit großer Effektivität eingesetzt, hier hat man Infanterie in halbwegs offenem Gelände getroffen. Und wenn du nicht mehr mitkommst, wenn ich dein eigenes Beispiel bejahe, dann weiß ich nicht wie ich mit Dir kommunizieren soll...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also mit Ausnahme der scheinbar an einer Hand abzählbaren BMP-1-basierten Verhikel *sehe ich den Bildern nichts*, das Platz geschweige denn die nötige Tragfähigkeit für vielschichtige improvisierte Panzerungen. Da hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass 30-/40-mm-MK für die Bekämpfung ausreichen oder eben Hohlladung (Tandemladung oder mehrere Schüsse bei denen mit zusätzlichen Gittern).



Das setzt aber voraus, dass man
1.) Tandemladungen besitzt
2.) Die Zeit und das Schussfenster für mehrere Schüsse hat

Der IS hat diese Waffen nicht nach Gusto eingesetzt, sondern gezielt. Posten der Syrischen Armee z.b. mit viel offenem Gelände darum wurden mit den schwerstgepanzerten SVBIEDs getroffen, in engeren Städten braucht man keinen Meshgitter umschlossenen BMP1.

zudem, das muss ich zugeben, ist OSINT nicht die beste Möglichkeit das tatsächliche Ausmaß der "Kreativität" der IS Fahrzeuge darzustellen, aber die einzige erlaubte. Bitte auch nicht vergessen, ISIS war keine Deppentruppe. Die hatten eine wirklich effiziente Produktion an gepanzerten Fahrzeugen UND, das darf man auch nicht vergessen, haben Chemische Waffen selbst synthetisiert UND ein "Delivery System" für die Kampfstoffe eingesetzt. Technische Expertise war in jedem Fall vorhanden.









						Armour in the Islamic State - the DIY works of Wilayat al-Khayr
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				



Siehe Bild 2, viel Spaß wenn das Ding auf deine Stellung zugerollt kommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das können AMX-10, Centauro, Rooikat,... aber auch.


Jedes mobile, kanonenbasierte Waffensystem kann das. Es geht darum, dass Panzer, ob Kette oder Rad, Fähigkeiten mitbringen, die man nicht immer ersetzen kann. Drohnen, Luftwaffe, Helikopter, modernste Panzerabwehrraketen, alles gut und schön, alles auch mit Fähigkeitslücken versehen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass ein neu(entwickelt)er MBT so viel leisten muss, wie 2/3/4 andere Fahrzeuge, ehe er pro investierte Ressource mehr Nutzen erbringt.



Kommt drauf an.
Wenn man sich anschaut, was wir grade mit dem Leo2 versuchen. Hier noch ne 20mm, da noch ne Klimaanlage, dort noch was um ihn sowohl im Häuserkampf, als auch in der Wüste bestehen lassen zu können.
Und dann schauste auf den T-14. Klassicher Kampfpanzer, nur mit gesteigerter Überlebensfähigkeit.

Alleine, dass der Leo2 A4 in der MLC 60 und der A7+ in MLC 80! kategorisiert wird zeigt doch, dass hier kein Konzept mehr vorliegt, sondern versucht wird aus einer Machete ein Schweizer Taschenmesser zu bauen.

Wenn unsere Intention ist, auf den Armata Unterbau zu reagieren, dann müsste die Antwort in einem kleineren, leichteren Kpz mit >120mm Bewaffnung liegen, ohne zusätzlichen Schnickschnack. Klimaanlage? Braucht man nicht, dort wo man gedenkt, den T-14 zu bekämpfen. Minenschutz? Wozu, in einem Szenario, in dem gegen russische Panzer gekämpft wird sollten Panzer der Bundeswehr doch sowieso hauptsächlich in Verteidigung & Gegenangriff / Verzögerung eingesetzt werden. (Minenschutz ist wichtig, keine Frage, bei einer Neuentwicklung wird man den auch besser ins Konzept bauen können, als das nachträglich an den Leo zu kleben!)

Wenn man aber glaubt, einen minengeschützten Kampfpanzer mit L55, Luftverlastbar, für den Kampf im urbanen Gelände & bei extremen Temperaturen zu benötigen, dann wird das ggf. schwieriger zu realisieren. 
Der Versuchsträger PSO hat ja gezeigt, dass wenigstens bei KMW einer mitdenkt, dort hat man den A5 Turm genutzt, mit L44.

Die Frage ist nicht, was kann der Panzer, die Frage ist, was SOLL er können und das ist direkt verbunden mit der Sicherheitspolitischen Ausrichtung der Bundesrepublik. Und solange wir das nicht geklärt haben, solange ergibt es keinen Sinn Milliarden in eine Neuentwicklung zu stecken. Zumal die Frage weiterhin besteht, ob dies überhaupt notwendig wäre zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt (hier kann man trefflich streiten, wenn man erst Entwickelt wenn andere den Bedarf dazu bestimmen, dann wirds vllt ein wenig spät).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Im letzten Konflikt um Bergkarabach wurden Drohnen mit großer Effektivität eingesetzt, hier hat man Infanterie in halbwegs offenem Gelände getroffen. Und wenn du nicht mehr mitkommst, wenn ich dein eigenes Beispiel bejahe, dann weiß ich nicht wie ich mit Dir kommunizieren soll...



Echtes Verständigungsproblem. Ich sprach z.B. von Infanteristen in Gebieten mit Deckung, wo sie mit Infrarotsicht von oben immer noch besser aufgespürt werden können, als von Fahrzeugen und vor allem keine Möglichkeit mehr haben, sich irgendwo "hinter" zu verstecken. (Drohne in dem Fall eher Hubschrauber basiert mit Rohrbewaffnung, wie sie teilweise schon für Polizeisonderkommandos gezeigt wurden, denn Starrflügler mit Raketen)



> Das setzt aber voraus, dass man
> 1.) Tandemladungen besitzt



Klar - schlechte Ausrüstung ist immer schlecht, keine Frage. Hier geht es nur um gute Ausrüstung a) vs. gute Ausrüstung b). (Wobei ein MTB schon einige Klassen von "gut" über einer Tandemladung ist)



> Die hatten eine wirklich effiziente Produktion an gepanzerten Fahrzeugen UND, das darf man auch nicht vergessen, haben Chemische Waffen selbst synthetisiert UND ein "Delivery System" für die Kampfstoffe eingesetzt. Technische Expertise war in jedem Fall vorhanden.



Ich unterschätze die nicht, viele der Bilder legen nahe, dass sie zumindest WT- und nicht WoT-Wissen haben  . Aber für die Frage, ob man Angriffe vom Typ X stoppen kann, ist es ja unerheblich, wer die startet und z.B. BMPs konnte der IS nicht selbst bauen, somit auch nur in begrenzter Zahl für Selbstmordkommandos einsetzen.



> Armour in the Islamic State - the DIY works of Wilayat al-Khayr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohja, der klassische Killdozer. Wobei man scheinbar glücklicherweise keine Steinschichten integriert hat


			https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DwkNtju-gu4/WDtXaJq6KjI/AAAAAAAAHLo/3ZgxlBbi7Dc5nLfMFgBJI-V-7wjwXSHAACLcB/s1600/14195981_1831372690430570_8603642735261903985_o.jpg
		


Bei einem extrem schwer gepanzerten Kettenfahrzeug wird es immer schwierig. Bei Konzentration auf die Front halte ich es durchaus für möglich, auf einem CAT-Chassis genug Schutz selbst vor einem Leo 2 zu improvisieren; die Tragfähigkeit für schwere Lasten weit vorn ist einfach enorm und gegen einen vollwertigen Bunker kommen moderne KEs schnell an ihre Grenzen, zumal die der hintenliegende Achstrieb und der Reihenmotor mit Fahrer dahinter ein derart minimalisiertes Ziel abgeben, dass man fast schon von einem Dual-Use-Produkt sprechen muss.

Aber auch unter diesen Gesichtspunkten stellt sich mit Blick auf Neukäufe wieder nicht die Frage "kann man das mit einer RPG 9 besiegen oder braucht man einen MBT?". Sondern "kann ich mir 1-2 MBTs pro Kontrollposten überhaupt leisten oder wären nicht 2 Aufklärungsdrohnen + reichlich Reserven die bessere Lösung, mit denen dass lahme Ding 15 Minuten vor Ankunft aufgespürt werden und anschließend mit einer Hellfire von hinten ausgeschaltet werden kann?"

Interessant übrigens, dass der IS auch der Meinung ist, Feurkraft und Panzerung getrennt eingesetzt wären sinnvoller.


			https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0xVhqNppIVg/WDxTdogBN4I/AAAAAAAAHMs/-flLTLr7SOQdjwsewKiyAf7ZguNU7dFIgCLcB/s1600/7671.png
		



			https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kc6-qoJlPz0/VzDuRsEO1ZI/AAAAAAAAF9s/sKg48lc_kfU2qxPfMnr0ssL4A8K-oXsDACLcB/s1600/9872.png
		


(Letzteres entspricht ungefähr dem, was ich mir bei deiner ersten Schilderung vorgestellt habe - nur ohne Ytong-Schicht und dadurch zwar immerhin noch beweglich, aber nicht mehr sicher vor Hohladungen)



> Jedes mobile, kanonenbasierte Waffensystem kann das. Es geht darum, dass Panzer, ob Kette oder Rad, Fähigkeiten mitbringen, die man nicht immer ersetzen kann.



Ok. Bislang ging es aus meiner Sicht nur um MBTs. Zwischen 65 Tonnen, 9 Millionen Leo (Preisschätzung A6 Neu auf Basis der 7 Millionen/Stück, die die Bundeswehr für die 2A7-Gebrauchtlösung zahlt) und einem 28 Tonnen, 0,25 Millionen Rooikat würde ich auch eine ziemlich breite Trennlinie ziehen. (oder sagen wir 30 t / 0,45 Mille, wenn man die 105er Version zu Bundeswehrkonditionen beschaffen würde  .)



> Wenn unsere Intention ist, auf den Armata Unterbau zu reagieren, dann müsste die Antwort in einem kleineren, leichteren Kpz mit >120mm Bewaffnung liegen, ohne zusätzlichen Schnickschnack. Klimaanlage? Braucht man nicht, dort wo man gedenkt, den T-14 zu bekämpfen. Minenschutz? Wozu, in einem Szenario, in dem gegen russische Panzer gekämpft wird sollten Panzer der Bundeswehr doch sowieso hauptsächlich in Verteidigung & Gegenangriff / Verzögerung eingesetzt werden. (Minenschutz ist wichtig, keine Frage, bei einer Neuentwicklung wird man den auch besser ins Konzept bauen können, als das nachträglich an den Leo zu kleben!)



Richtige Arugmente, aber auch hier muss man Kosten und Nutzen insgesamt abwiegen. Wenn wir den Minenschutz weglassen, könnte man damit in einem länger andauernden Krieg nicht mehr in Gebiete vorstoßen, in denen schon mal gegnerische Infanterie war. Wenn man die Klimaanlage weg lässt, hätte man schon bei einem sommerlichen Einsatz im südöstlichen NATO-Raum ein Problem. Dafür jeweils extra Fahrzeuge anzuschaffen, kann noch teurer werden, Lücken zu lassen ist allgemein eine schlechte Option. Diese Balance zwischen Spezialisierung und universeller Einsetzbarkeit ist so alt, wie Militärtechnik im ganz weiten Sinne ("Eroberungen in regnerischen Breiten: Nicht nur Kompositbögen mitbringen, sondern auch Leute, die mit einem viel schlechteren konventionellen umgehen können.")

Aber genau da läuft seit der Jahrtausendwende der ganz große Umbruch: Billige, autonome Sensorplattformen muss man nicht mehr gegen Bedrohung X, Bedrohung Y, Bedingung Alpha und kulturelle Befindlichkeit Wurscht anpassen. Das gesamte Einsatzkonzept sieht bereits vor, dass sie ungeschützt und leicht ersetzbar sind und wenn man etwas billig in großer Zahl vorrätig hält, sind sogar ein paar Anpassungen billig. Ein moderner 152-mm-Rohrwaffenträger auf Radbasis (Entwicklungsausgangspunkt: PzH2000 + Muli-Chassis mit Ziel, etwas Dana-Ähnliches mit Direktfeuerfähigkeit über große Entfernung zu bauen) in Kombination mit einer leichten Hubschrauberdrohne wäre in der Lage, einen T-14 auszuschalten, würde dank seiner größeren Reichweite zumindest im Verteidigungsfall gar nicht erst in die Nähe von Minen kommen und könnte trotzdem jederzeit ans andere Ende der Welt geflogen werden.



> Die Frage ist nicht, was kann der Panzer, die Frage ist, was SOLL er können



Meiner Meingung nach beginnt die Frage schon einen Schritt vorher: "Was soll X können?" Ob X ein Panzer wird oder nicht, ergibt sich erst im zweiten Schritt. Persönlich sehe ich bei der Zielaufklärung und der Verteidigung gegen Luftangriffe derart massive Nachteile, dass der klassische MBT ein Auslaufmodell hat. Vergleiche Schlachtschiffe.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

Ihr scheint das immer etwas isoliert zu sehen.
Da wir gerade die Ukraine erleben, möchte ich bemerken das es bei den Russen zB immer einen Verbund an Waffen gibt. Szenarien wie sie in Syrien, oder Armenien geschahen , sind dort schwer möglich.
Russische Panzer besitzen Luftunterstützung und Deckung. Einer Panzerdivision wurde zB jeweils eine Mi-24 Staffel zugeordnet, wie auch bei der NVA, dazu Mittel wie Schilka, Panzir, Buk und Manpads.
Sie werden noch lange ihre Aufgaben erfüllen und auch der Schutz wird weiter verbessert. 

Der T14 ist sicher ein guter Panzer für die Zukunft. Neben den Kosten sind die Russen aber auch nicht unter Druck ihn unbedingt in großen Stückzahlen einzuführen, weil ihre modernisierten T-72BM3, T-80 und T-90M3, völlig ausreichend im Moment sind. Sie sind optimal an ihre Einsatzregionen angepasst und technisch ausgereift.
Der Armata wird jetzt in den Truppendienst eingeführt , getestet und weiter entwickelt .
So weit ich gelesen habe, soll er vielleicht eine 150mm Kanone erhalten?


Panzer als Teil einer konventionellen Armee sind noch lange nicht obsolet.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da wir gerade die Ukraine erleben, möchte ich bemerken das es bei den Russen zB immer einen Verbund an Waffen gibt.


Gefecht der verbundenen Waffen, seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg üblich.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gefecht der verbundenen Waffen, seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg üblich.


Und immer noch aktuell.


----------



## compisucher (17. Februar 2022)

Mache es mal hier rein:
Rückzug aus Mail von allen Beteiligten.








						Frankreich zieht sich teils zurück, Deutschland prüft
					

Nach "zahlreichen Behinderungen" durch die Militärjunta ziehen sie die Konsequenzen: Frankreich, seine europäischen Partner und Kanada beenden den militärischen Anti-Terror-Einsatz im westafrikanischen Mali. Dennoch wollen sie in der Sahelzone aktiv bleiben. Auch Berlin überdenkt sein Engagement...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

Russland setzt militärische Pläne auf der Krim um
					

Die Besetzung der Krim erlaubt es dem Kreml, am Standort Sewastopol endlich frei schalten und walten zu können. Der Standort soll massiv vergrößert, die Schwarzmeerflotte runderneuert werden. Unter ukrainischer Flagge war das unmöglich.




					www.wsj.com
				





Weil wir über die Bedeutung der Krim diskutierten


compisucher schrieb:


> Mache es mal hier rein:
> Rückzug aus Mail von allen Beteiligten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke es ist besser so.


----------



## compisucher (17. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist besser so.


Dem stimme ich zu.
Ich war noch nie ein Freund des Spruches, dass unsere Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigt wird.
Das trifft für Mali aus meiner Perspektive mindestens genau so zu.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

Am Ende geht es nur um Uran für Frankreich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und immer noch aktuell.



Und im steten Wandel begriffen. Was nicht heißt, dass jede Komponente darin noch eine große Bedeutung hat.

In deinem Beispiel schützen Mi-24 die T-14 vor Angriffen vom Boden, Schilkas und BUK vor Angriffen aus der Luft. Aber vor was nützt denn da der T-14 den Mi-24 und den Schilkas/BUKs? Und was greift der T-14 an, was eine Mi-24 oder eine 2S35 (bzw. noch 2S19) oder ein 9A52-4 nicht besser/aus größerer Entfernung zerstören könnte? Oder wofür, wenn man aus unerfindlichen mit der gesamten von dir aufgelisteten Bagage auf kurze Entfernung ran will, wofür ein 2S25 reichen würde? Mir fällt da ehrlich gesagt kein Beispiel ein.

Der MBT wurde in den 50ern als genauer Gegenentwurf zum Verbundeinsatz mehrer Waffensysteme entworfen. Im zweiten Weltkrieg musste man vielerorts anrückende, gepanzerte Truppen noch mit Geschützen bekämpfen, die Infanterie für die Aufklärung, Support-Einheiten für den Transport und MGs für den Schutz vor gegnerischer Infanterie benötigten und sinnvollerweise noch eine Flak, wenn sie nicht von einem simplen Jäger auf Heimflug ausgeschaltet werden wollen. Der MBT dagegen war in der Lage, größere Ziele selbstständig zu bekämpfen und kleinere zu ignorieren. Das war in Zeiten, in denen zuverlässige Kommunikation auf dem Schlachtfeld eine große Herausforderung war und die Weitergabe von was besserem als Sprachhinweisen unmöglich, ein wichtiger Vorteil. Aber heute, mit fortschreitender Digitalisierung?

Die USA setzten Bradleys und Abrams regulär als Hunter-Killer-Teams ein, in denen die bekanntermaßen recht viele Kompromisse erfordernde Bewaffnung der Bradleys immer nutzlos ist und die viele Ressourcen (sowohl bei der Beschaffung als auch im Einsatz) fressende Panzerung der Abrams nur dann zum tragen kommt, wenn es gründlich schief läuft. Die Russen praktizieren das gleiche Spiel wohl sogar mit T-72-Päärchen, was dann an Absurdität kaum noch zu überbieten ist: Zwei identische Fahrzeuge werden jeweils nur für jeweils eine Aufgabe eingesetzt, für die logischerweise keins von beiden konstruiert wurde.

Eine Armee, die bei gleichem Budget jeweils gezielt optimierte Systeme für die gleichen Aufgaben einsetzt, wäre ungleich wirkungsvoller. Respektive man kann eine vergleichbare Kampfkraft mit viel kleinerem Aufwand erreichen. (Siehe auch das IS-Beispiel weiter oben.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Mache es mal hier rein:
> Rückzug aus Mail von allen Beteiligten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht eine rein politische Frage, die gar nichts mit militärischen Erwägungen zu tun hat? (Also mal abgesehen davon, dass der Anlass Militärs sind, die politische Rollen an sich gerissen haben)


----------



## compisucher (17. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine rein politische Frage, die gar nichts mit militärischen Erwägungen zu tun hat? (Also mal abgesehen davon, dass der Anlass Militärs sind, die politische Rollen an sich gerissen haben)


Das sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende geht es nur um Uran für Frankreich


Die können froh sein, wenn die überhaupt auf Dauer laufende AKWs für ihr am Ende gewolltes Füllmaterial für Waffen zu haben.

Aber hast du dazu Berichte zwecks Urangewinnung durch Frankreich in Mali, oder ist das reine  Spekulation?


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir fällt da ehrlich gesagt kein Beispiel ein.


Der Panzer ist das einzige Waffensystem am Boden das Duellfähig ist und zu behaupten der MBT sei ein Gegenentwurf zum Kampf der verbundenen Waffen zeigt nur, dass du nicht einen Funken Ahnung hast was dieses Konzept bedeutet. Nur weil es keine klassischen PaKs mehr gibt heißt das nicht, dass dieses Konzept nicht noch existiert auch wenn es seit dem Ende des kalten Krieges nicht mehr gebraucht wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gibt haufenweise Artikel dazu.





> Aber es kursieren auch *Verschwörungstheorien*: nämlich, dass es Frankreich ]eigentlich um Bodenschätze geht. Aber lässt sich das belegen?


Aus deinem Link, lies deine Verlinkungen bevor du sie kommentierst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so.



Dann solltet ihr eure Offtopic-Diskussion vielleicht in einen eigenen Thread verfrachten, ohne dass die Rennleitung einschreiten muss?
Hier geht es um "Militär". Nicht um "Politik in Mali" 




Tschetan schrieb:


> Das meine ich immer mit der Anwendung. Meist wird von Konflikten, wie gegen den IS ausgegangen ...



Ich glaube, du hast nicht ein einziges Wort des von mir Geschriebenen verstanden. Der IS war ein Beispiel dafür, wie man durch geschickte Kombination spezialisierter Einheiten, also eben keiner universell einsetzbarer MBTs, die Kampfkraft pro Budget um vervielfachen kann und mein restliches Post beschäftigte sich vor allem damit, dass T-14 und T-72 im Rahmen der russischen Kombinationstaktik oft das fünfte Rad am Wagen sind, auf dass alle anderen Rücksicht nehmen müssen bzw. dass nur die Masse der Streitkräfte auffüllt.

Was im Falle des T-72 legitim ist, denn der wurde zu einer Zeit angeschafft, als MBTs aus genannten Gründen noch ein weitaus besseres Kosten/Nutzenverhältnis hatten. Und wenn man ein Panzerbattalion erstmal hat ist es natürlich unschlagbar viel günstiger als eine neue Kombination aus Artillerie, Drohnen und Hubschraubern/Flugzeugen, die man zunächst kaufen müsste. Aber diese Rechnung gilt eben nicht für den T-14, der auch erstmal gekauft werden will - und von dem die russische Armee bislang auch nur sehr, sehr wenige gekauft hat. Im Gegensatz zu modernen, leichten Boden- und flexiblen Lufteinheiten.


----------



## Tschetan (18. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr eure Offtopic-Diskussion vielleicht in einen eigenen Thread verfrachten, ohne dass die Rennleitung einschreiten muss?
> Hier geht es um "Militär". Nicht um "Politik in Mali"
> 
> 
> ...



Doch ich habe es gelesen, aber sehe es anders.
Der Armata ist ein absolut neuer Panzer mit einer Anzahl an Abwehr und Aufklärungsmittel, die sicher noch kein Panzer hatte .
Die jetzt bestellten Panzer werden seine Fähigkeiten testen und der Armee die Möglichkeit geben ihn besser einzuschätzen und zu verbessern.

Der IS hatte Erfolge gegen schlecht geführte , schlecht ausgebildete und ausgerüstete Einheiten,  die oft panisch flüchteten. Als die beiden oben genannten Einheiten antraten, war der IS Chancenlos.
 Dazu noch Luftunterstützung durch Russland und Aufklärung.

Die Hoffnung, das Drohnen und andere moderne Mittel jetzt das Heft übernehmen sehe ich nicht, auch vor dem Hintergrund verbesserter Schutzmittel bei Panzern. 
Was ich aber sehe ist eine immer höhere Vernetzung der einzelnen Komponenten, bzw Ergänzungen.
So soll der Armata zB eine Drohne als Ausrüstung erhalten,  was sein Sichtfeld wesentlich erhöhen würde.
Wenn man bedenkt das russische Panzer Raketen in ihrer Munition zur Verfügung haben ist das eine weitere Aufwertung.
Abgesehen davon existieren ja schon andere Fahrzeuge, die preiswerter sind wie zB der "Uran-9".


----------



## compisucher (18. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr eure Offtopic-Diskussion vielleicht in einen eigenen Thread verfrachten, ohne dass die Rennleitung einschreiten muss?
> Hier geht es um "Militär". Nicht um "Politik in Mali"


Aber werter @ruyven_macaran , welche Diskussion denn?
Ich hab klar vor mein Posting bzgl. Mali geschrieben, "Ich mache es mal hier rein"
Reine Info, die z. B. in Bezug auf die nun fehlenden Kampfhubschrauber der Franzosen durchaus reinpasst.
Eine Diskussion hat sich darüber hinaus ja gar nicht entwickelt, aber gut.

Waffentechnik nicht in Bezug zum geografischen Einsatzort abzuhandeln ist dann aber auch eher Kindergartendiskussion, wer denn der/die/das Größte hat.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Armata ist ein absolut neuer Panzer mit einer Anzahl an Abwehr und Aufklärungsmittel, die sicher noch kein Panzer hatte .
> Die jetzt bestellten Panzer werden seine Fähigkeiten testen und der Armee die Möglichkeit geben ihn besser einzuschätzen und zu verbessern.


Also im Moment ist der Armata für die Situation "Ukraine" 2022 völlig irrelevant.
20 oder 30 Panzer entscheiden keinen Krieg, wenn er denn eintritt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung, das Drohnen und andere moderne Mittel jetzt das Heft übernehmen sehe ich nicht, auch vor dem Hintergrund verbesserter Schutzmittel bei Panzern.


Drohnen sind zunächst erst mal unbemannte Flugzeuge im erweiterten Sinne.
Der Vorteil liegt primär in der Tatsache, dass das System deutlich günstiger als ein Kampfflugzeug ist und somit theoretisch in größeren Massen produziert werden kann.
Da große Gefechtsdrohnen in der Lage sind, entsprechende panzerbrechende Waffen ins Ziel zu tragen, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch ein Armata geknackt wird.
Vielleicht braucht der Panzer 2 oder 4 Treffer.
Im Endergebnis schaltet eine relativ billige Waffe einen sauteuren Panzer aus.
1:0 für die Drohne.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ich aber sehe ist eine immer höhere Vernetzung der einzelnen Komponenten, bzw Ergänzungen.
> So soll der Armata zB eine Drohne als Ausrüstung erhalten,  was sein Sichtfeld wesentlich erhöhen würde.


Je komplexer ein Waffensystem ist, um so anfälliger ist es..
Ich halte es für keine gute Idee, eine oder mehrere Aufklärungsdrohnen auf einen Kampfpanzer zu packen.
Im Verbund mit Panzergrenadieren und Aufklärungsfahrzeugen lässt sich so was deutlich einfacher und robuster gestalten.
Jener, der im Panzer mit der Steuerung und Auswertung der Drohnendaten beschäftigt ist, fehlt schlichtweg im Panzer zur originären Aufgabe, nämlich andere feindliche schwere Waffen bzw. Panzer auszuschalten.
Da ist eine  Anweisung von der Aufklärung an den Panzer, wie z. B. nächstes Ziel auf 270° 1400 523 55 einfacher und klarer.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu noch Luftunterstützung durch Russland


Das alleine hat den Erfolg gebracht. Schwere Kampfpanzer kommen erst danach, um am Boden Flagge zu zeigen und im Falle vom IS dann auch eher in homöopathischen Dosen denn in Massen, weil alles andere viel zu teuer wäre. Ich frage mich zudem, wie man mit einem 50t Ungetüm Aufklärung betreiben will?

Die jüngsten Konflikte haben allesamt gezeigt, dass der Tod nicht vom Boden sondern aus der Luft kommt. Solage das Terrain nicht undurchdringlicher Wald ist, solange wird man dir erst die Birne weichbomben und dich dann, wenn es dich noch gibt, mit Bodentruppen beglücken.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2022)

In den jüngsten Konflikten sind keine im Ansatz ähnlich ausgestatteten Streitkräfte gegeneinander angetreten.


----------



## Tschetan (22. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die jüngsten Konflikte haben allesamt gezeigt, dass der Tod nicht vom Boden sondern aus der Luft kommt. Solage das Terrain nicht undurchdringlicher Wald ist, solange wird man dir erst die Birne weichbomben und dich dann, wenn es dich noch gibt, mit Bodentruppen beglücken.



Das funktioniert nur wenn der Gegner keine gute gestaffelt Luftabwehr besitzt.
Wo war das bis jetzt der Fall?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2022)

In jedem einzelnen Konflikt und zwar jedes Mal auf der Seite des Verlierers. Der Punkt ist aber, das dessen unterlegene Luftabwehr jedes Mal aus der Luft bekämpft wurde, nie vom Boden aus. Mit Bodentruppen vorzurücken, ohne Luftüberlegenheit zu haben, hat afaik schon sehr lange niemand mehr gepackt.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In jedem einzelnen Konflikt und zwar jedes Mal auf der Seite des Verlierers. Der Punkt ist aber, das dessen unterlegene Luftabwehr jedes Mal aus der Luft bekämpft wurde, nie vom Boden aus. Mit Bodentruppen vorzurücken, ohne Luftüberlegenheit zu haben, hat afaik schon sehr lange niemand mehr gepackt.



Du hast richtig bemerkt das es sich um eine " unterlegene" Luftabwehr handelte.
Ich denke das dies zB gegen Russland nicht klappen würde .
Interessant war der angeordnete Angriff von Trump und sein Resultat.

"beschädigt.Die russische Armee macht noch genauere Angaben: 71 von 103 Raketen seien von den Syrern abgeschossen worden, die mit Abwehrsystem aus russischer Produktion ausgerüstet sind. Von den zwölf Marschflugkörpern, die auf einen Militärflughafen nahe Damaskus gezielt hätten, seien sogar alle abgeschossen worden, teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau mit."








						Angriff auf Syrien: Viele Raketen, einige Widersprüche
					

Etwa 100 Raketen haben amerikanische, britische und französische Schiffe und Flugzeuge auf Ziele in Syrien abgeschossen. War der Angriff effektiv? Und was wusste Russland vorab? tagesschau.de mit Antworten.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Syriens Luftverteidigungssystem ist sicher nicht auf dem Niveau des russischen ?

Stealth scheint auch nicht mehr das wahre zu sein.









						Passives Radar: Deutsche Technik enttarnt US-Kampfjet F-35
					

Das Passivradarsystem eines deutschen Herstellers hat den US-Kampfflieger F-35 mehr als hundert Kilometer lang verfolgt. Dabei sollte der Jet eigentlich für Radarsysteme unsichtbar sein.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## compisucher (23. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die russische Armee macht noch genauere Angaben: 71 von 103 Raketen seien von den Syrern abgeschossen worden, die mit Abwehrsystem aus russischer Produktion ausgerüstet sind. Von den zwölf Marschflugkörpern, die auf einen Militärflughafen nahe Damaskus gezielt hätten, seien sogar alle abgeschossen worden, teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau mit."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, wir werden wohl nie erfahren, wie effektiv der Einsatz war.
Aus anderer Presseperspektive findet man das:








						Syrien: Wie die Tomahawks der USA nach Syrien abgeschossen wurden - WELT
					

Mit Marschflugkörpern attackieren die USA, Frankreich und Großbritannien syrische Einrichtungen. Mehr als 100 Tomahawks sollen am Samstag abgefeuert worden sein. Das US-Verteidigungsministerium veröffentlicht nun Bilder des Einsatzes.




					www.welt.de
				



Hieraus zitiert:
_Nach russischen Angaben wurden von den Westmächten 103 Marschflugkörper abgefeuert, von denen 71 von der syrischen Abwehr abgefangen wurden, davon 12 auf dem Weg zu einem Fliegerhorst bei Damaskus. 
Nach US-Angaben gab es dagegen praktisch keine nennenswerte syrische Abwehr, die russischen Abfangraketen seien nicht eingesetzt worden. Die Syrer hätten erst Abfangraketen abgefeuert, als der Angriff praktisch schon vorbei gewesen sei._


----------



## Tschetan (23. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, wir werden wohl nie erfahren, wie effektiv der Einsatz war.
> Aus anderer Presseperspektive findet man das:
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb habe ich auch die Tagesschau zitiert.😉
Wenn man bedenkt das damals noch sehr alte Technik verwendet wurde und erst danach umfassend neuere Technik geliefert wurde, ist es zumindest interessant.








						Russland liefert Syrien modernes Luftabwehrsystem | DW | 24.09.2018
					

Weil Syrien kürzlich aus Versehen ein russisches Flugzeug abgeschossen hat, rüstet Moskau die syrische Armee jetzt mit moderner Technik aus. Für Israel ist dies ein Schlag ins Gesicht.




					www.dw.com
				




Dazu wurde es mit dem russischen auf Tartus vernetzt. 
Ich meine nur das der Einsatz von Panzern auch heute, mit entsprechendem Schutz, sehr wohl möglich ist.
Aber auch mit Flugzeugen und Raketen ist kein Krieg mehr alleine zu gewinnen, weil die Luftabwehr ebenfalls vor rückt und damit den Aktionsradius von Flugzeugen einschränken kann.


----------



## compisucher (23. Februar 2022)

Ist  mittlerweile alles sehr komplex geworden.
Prinzipiell gibt es für jede actio auch eine reactio.
Haste Luftabwehr, hat der Gegner i. d. R. Waffensysteme, um diese gezielt auszuschalten, bevor er in die eigentliche Offensive geht.
Die Israelis machen es par excellence vor, wie es geht.
Bevor die irgendeinen Angriff starten, schicken sie spezialisierte Waffensysteme (bei den Amis landläufig "Wild Weasel" tituliert) vor, die alles auf dem Angriffsweg ausschalten, das irgendwie wie ein Radar aussieht. Machen also den Gegner wie die Luftabwehr radartechnisch blind.
Egal wie komplex das gegnerische System ist, es hat immer Schwachstellen und der aktive Radarstrahl ist die Einladung für eine z. B. HARM-Rakete.

Dass die Israelis  den Luftabwehrschutzschirm trotz moderner Russenraketen ausschalten können, beweisen die vielen Einsätze ohne nennenswerter Verluste über Syrien auch im Jahre 2021:








						Medien: Syrischer Hafen nach israelischem Angriff in Flammen
					

Der Hafen in der Stadt Latakia ist der wichtigste Handelshafen des Landes. Israel hat bereits in der Vergangenheit iranische Ziele in Syrien angegriffen




					www.derstandard.de


----------



## Tschetan (23. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist  mittlerweile alles sehr komplex geworden.
> Prinzipiell gibt es für jede actio auch eine reactio.
> Haste Luftabwehr, hat der Gegner i. d. R. Waffensysteme, um diese gezielt auszuschalten, bevor er in die eigentliche Offensive geht.
> Die Israelis machen es par excellence vor, wie es geht.
> ...




Na ganz so einfach geht das nicht mehr.   Moderne Systeme sind da wesentlich flexibler und gedeckter, bzw ist die Reichweite höher als beim Flugzeug. Kommt eben auf die Systeme an.
Interessant ist da zB auch das Krasukha4 System. Ich denke so richtig voll eingesetzt wurde es noch njcht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast richtig bemerkt das es sich um eine " unterlegene" Luftabwehr handelte.



Unvermeidbar, oder? Du fragst, "wo es der Fall war", dass "der Tod aus der Luft kam". Das ist logischerweise nicht bei der überlegenen Seite der Fall, die den Konflikt gewonnen hat. Bei der kam kein Tod, die hat den Tod gebracht.



> Ich denke...







Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich meine nur das der Einsatz von Panzern auch heute, mit entsprechendem Schutz, sehr wohl möglich ist.



Aus fragwürdigen Quellen stammende Behauptungen zu Abschüssen von Unterschall-Mittelstrecken-Marschflugkörpern unbekannten Alters sagen rein gar nichts über die Auswirkungen von Kampfhubschraubern, Jagdbombern, Drohnen und Lenkwaffen auf Bodeneinheiten aus.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unvermeidbar, oder? Du fragst, "wo es der Fall war", dass "der Tod aus der Luft kam". Das ist logischerweise nicht bei der überlegenen Seite der Fall, die den Konflikt gewonnen hat. Bei der kam kein Tod, die hat den Tod gebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, bisschen Technik.
Wir ja früher bei der NVA und lernte damals schon die Truppenluftabwehr mit Schilka und Co kennen. Heute gibt ed moderneren Material






						Enger Flugabwehrschutz russischer Einheiten - Meta-Defense.fr
					






					www.meta-defense.fr
				




Wie gesagt funktioniert dieses System im Verbund, bis zu Abfangjägern.
Im Prinzip ein Schirm und ich behaupte das es da verdammt schwer wird,
" überlegen" zu sein?

Auch interessant.








						Signaling strength: Russia’s real Syria success is electronic warfare against the US
					

Syria has become Russia's “ultimate testing ground” for weapons, and Russian forces have been particularly successful at using electronic warfare technology to interfere with Coalition-led operations.




					www.thedefensepost.com
				




Ich denke das unter diesen Bedingungen Panzer sehr effektiv wirken können?


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nur wenn der Gegner keine gute gestaffelt Luftabwehr besitzt.
> Wo war das bis jetzt der Fall?


Aktuelles Beispiel gefällig? Einfach mal die kommenden Tage die Augen aufmachen -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ok, bisschen Technik.



Das einstreuen allgemeiner Fakten macht alte Behauptungen nicht richtiger. Niemand streitet ab, dass es Luftverteidigungssysteme gibt. Es ging darum, ob diese in vergangenen Konflikten vom Boden oder aus der Luft zerstört wurden. Und die Antwort lautet: Aus der Luft. Ob eine Luftabwehr zu schlagen ist oder nicht, darüber entscheiden keine Kampfpanzer.

Die sind im Gegenteil davon abhängig, dass irgend jemand den Luftraum über ihnen Sicherheit. Aber aus einem gesicherten Luftraum heraus kann man halt auch mit viel güngstigeren Waffensystemen viel einfacher oder viel effektiver agieren. (Je nachdem, ob den Effizienzvorteil in geringere Rüstungsausgaben oder in eine stärkere Armee als mit MBTs möglich steckt.)


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einstreuen allgemeiner Fakten macht alte Behauptungen nicht richtiger. Niemand streitet ab, dass es Luftverteidigungssysteme gibt. Es ging darum, ob diese in vergangenen Konflikten vom Boden oder aus der Luft zerstört wurden. Und die Antwort lautet: Aus der Luft. Ob eine Luftabwehr zu schlagen ist oder nicht, darüber entscheiden keine Kampfpanzer.
> 
> Die sind im Gegenteil davon abhängig, dass irgend jemand den Luftraum über ihnen Sicherheit. Aber aus einem gesicherten Luftraum heraus kann man halt auch mit viel güngstigeren Waffensystemen viel einfacher oder viel effektiver agieren. (Je nachdem, ob den Effizienzvorteil in geringere Rüstungsausgaben oder in eine stärkere Armee als mit MBTs möglich steckt.)



Auch bei Bodenfahrzeugen gibt es unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten die genutzt werden.
Sicher hetzt kein Panzer los, um eine Luftverteidigungssystem, viele km hinter der Front zu vernichten.
Das ist nicht seine Aufgabe.
Auch ohne Gefahr aus der Luft, muß der Panzer in einem Verband mit Bodentruppen agieren. 
Dann kann er sehr gut Aufgaben erfüllen, die für andere nicht möglich sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2022)

Yeah. Und nach 1,5 Wochen Ausweichmanövern und Diskussionsingorierung/-verweigerung hast du in einer altem Diskussion, die du selbst wiederbelebt hast, immer noch keine einzige derartige Aufgabe nennen können, sondern nur Gelegenheiten gesucht, um russische Waffentechnik geradezu propagandastisch über den Klee zu loben.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2022)

Was langsam klar wird ist, dass die Bundeswehr nicht gut daran getan hat die Heeresflugabwehr aufzulösen.
Das Gerät der Luftwaffe für die Flugabwehr hat einen anderen Einsatzzweck als Verbände in der Bewegung zu begleiten und gegen Hubschrauber oder Drohnen zu verteidigen.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah. Und nach 1,5 Wochen Ausweichmanövern und Diskussionsingorierung/-verweigerung hast du in einer altem Diskussion, die du selbst wiederbelebt hast, immer noch keine einzige derartige Aufgabe nennen können, sondern nur Gelegenheiten gesucht, um russische Waffentechnik geradezu propagandastisch über den Klee zu loben.



Eigentlich nicht, nur welche Armee hat eine ähnlich gestaffelt und ausgebaute Luftabwehr?
Ich sage nur das Panzer in ihrer Form immer noch ihre Berechtigung haben und ich würde meinem Vorschreiber recht geben.


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was langsam klar wird ist, dass die Bundeswehr nicht gut daran getan hat die Heeresflugabwehr aufzulösen.
> Das Gerät der Luftwaffe für die Flugabwehr hat einen anderen Einsatzzweck als Verbände in der Bewegung zu begleiten und gegen Hubschrauber oder Drohnen zu verteidigen.


Dem ist so, Gepard hieß glaube ich das Teil, dass ich mal in action sah.
Für damalige Verhältnisse hightech.
Keine Ahnung, ob die Software+Radar heutigen Drohnen oder Hubschraubern noch folgen könnte, aber die 2x37 mm(? oder) waren mächtig beeindruckend, auch auf Bodenziele.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, nur welche Armee hat eine ähnlich gestaffelt und ausgebaute Luftabwehr?



Eigentlich beinahe jede. Vielleicht schwanken die Zahlenverhältnisse und die Zusammensetzung ein Bisschen, aber das ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Einsatzpläne - wer überwiegend mit Armeeeinsetzen von heimischem Boden über Land rechnet, weil er z.B. Krieg in Osteuropa machen will, der fokussiert sich natürlich eher auf Bodenfahrzeuge als jemand, der aus geographischen oder politischen Gründen eher mal in Übersee aktiv ist und dann für jede Einheit, die keine eigenen Flügel hat, noch einen Transporter unterhalten müsste. Aber die technischen Grundkonzepte werden weltweit eingesetzt, von man Bedarf sieht.

(Außer in Deutschland natürlich. Da hat man die Geparde an dankende Abnehmer verkauft, bevor ein Ersatz in Sichtweite war.)



> Ich sage nur das Panzer in ihrer Form immer noch ihre Berechtigung haben und ich würde meinem Vorschreiber recht geben.



Sieh was du willst, aber solange Beispiele dafür nicht nennst und auf Gegendarstellungen nicht eingehst, ist eine Diskussion darüber unmöglich. Und nicht-Diskussionen haben in diesem Diskussionsforum nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob die Software+Radar heutigen Drohnen oder Hubschraubern noch folgen könnte, aber die 2x37 mm(? oder) waren mächtig beeindruckend, auch auf Bodenziele.


35mm und die Munition wird noch verwendet um mit MANTIS zu üben.
Aber ja gegen Hubschrauber und tief fliegende Flugzeuge (die wir in den Videos ja definitiv gesehen haben) hilft das schon. Aber wir sollten mMn sowas wie das Skyranger 30 System nutzen, ist einfach moderner, scheinbar Luftverladbar mit A400M etc


----------



## Tschetan (26. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sieh was du willst, aber solange Beispiele dafür nicht nennst und auf Gegendarstellungen nicht eingehst, ist eine Diskussion darüber unmöglich.


Hast du recht.
Du willst nicht verstehen das der Verbund vieler unterschiedlicher Waffen, die Möglichkeit eines vernünftigen und effektiven Einsatzes bietet.
Klar, der Panzer alleine,  ist eine Piniatta.
Schaue dir einfach die Geografie im jetzigen Kriegsgebiet an, wo seine Geländegängikeit, im Verbund mit Panzerung und Bewaffnung eine wichtige Rolle spielt.
Welche Waffe/ Fahrzeug wär für dich eine Alternative?


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 35mm und die Munition wird noch verwendet um mit MANTIS zu üben.
> Aber ja gegen Hubschrauber und tief fliegende Flugzeuge (die wir in den Videos ja definitiv gesehen haben) hilft das schon. Aber wir sollten mMn sowas wie das Skyranger 30 System nutzen, ist einfach moderner, scheinbar Luftverladbar mit A400M etc


Danke für die Kaliberkorrektur, hatte ich echt nur noch ungefähr im Radar.
In das Skyranger musste ich mich gerade erst einlesen.
Interessant, vor allem das die Kanone wohl ursprünglich in der Saab Viggen verwendet wurde.
und man bracht  wohl keinen Panzer als Plattform, ein Radpanzer reicht scheinbar.


----------



## seahawk (26. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was langsam klar wird ist, dass die Bundeswehr nicht gut daran getan hat die Heeresflugabwehr aufzulösen.
> Das Gerät der Luftwaffe für die Flugabwehr hat einen anderen Einsatzzweck als Verbände in der Bewegung zu begleiten und gegen Hubschrauber oder Drohnen zu verteidigen.


KWM hat noch die alten Gepards auf dem Hof.

Besser wären aber wohl Boxer Skyranger



			https://rheinmetall-defence.com/media/editor_media/rm_defence/publicrelations/pressemitteilungen/2018/2018_06_11_rheinmetall_eurosatory/deutsch_1/2018-06-11_Rheinmetall_Eurosatory_Oerlikon_Skyranger_Boxer_de.pdf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2022)

Sieht wie eine weitere Evolution von Mantis/Skyshield aus (die ihrerseits teilweise auf die Systeme des Gepard zurückgehen): Kleiner, höher integriert, leichter und damit flexibler/autonomer einsetzbar.
Wobei auch schon beim Gepard die extrem schwere Leopardwanne nicht durch das Waffensystem, sondern durch Wartung und Verfügbarkeit bestimmt waren. Man hätte auch mit merklich weniger auskommen können (die zusätzliche Panzerung für einen kleinen Teil der Crew und Technik hat ja nicht einmal militärischen Nutzen), nur hatte man halt nur "viel kleiner" als Alternative im Sortiment und wollte die Logistik nicht durch einen komplett neuen Typen verkomplizieren. Selbst wenn man heute nochmal einen 15-Tonnen-Turm brauchen würde (tippe mit moderner Technik eher auf <10), könnte man einfach auf ein Boxer-Chassis aufbauen. (_Edit: Okay, hätte Skyhawks Post früher lesen sollen  _) Sinnvoller ist aber natürlich eine Puma-Basis, da sich die Geländegängigkeit von Rad- und Kettenpanzern doch unter einigen Bedingungen unterscheidet und der Gepard-Nachfolger sicherlich mit Leopard 2 mithalten soll.

(Wahrscheinlich wird der Leopard 2 dann kurz vor voller Einsatzbereitschaft des neuen Systems schon ausgemustert und als Nachfolger kein leichter Radpanzer nach Centauro-Vorbild angeschafft, sondern ein neues Monstrum "passend zum PumaAA"  )


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2022)

Warum kommst du auf den Puma? Den Skyranger gibt es auch auf Ketten also auf Lynx Basis.

Du wirfst hier andauernd konkrete  Zahlen rein die nicht auf fachlicher Basis begründen kannst. Was soll das?


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Apropos Skyranger 30
Ich sehe die Sinnigkeit in einer einrohrigen Waffe, allerdings nicht die Sinnigkeit in dem 30 mm Kaliber.

Ich weiss von "damals", dass die 20 mm M-61, die ich in der Phantom kennenlernte, für die üblichen kurze Feuerstöße schlechter war, als die 27 mm Mauser aus dem Tornado oder Alpha, weil praktisch "instant" geschossen wurde.
Die Gatling muss ja für Sekundenbruchteile erst anlaufen, eher der erste Schuss aus dem Lauf kommt.

Im typisch Kurzfeuerstoss (gefühlt 0,5-1 sec.) wurden/werden somit mehr Geschosse mit der MK-27 als mit der Vulkan ins Ziel befördert.

Entsprechend war das Trefferbild bei den wenigen Übungen mit scharfer Munition auf Bodenziele mit der BK aus meiner Erinnerung heraus.
Mit der Mauser konnte man tatsächlich für Sekundenbruchteile einen Panzer anvisieren und ein paar Granaten im oder in der Nähe des Ziel setzen.
Die Vulkan war da "großzügiger", Treffer auf ein einzelnes Fahrzeug tendenziell Zufall.
 Allerdings wäre die Vulkan verheerend auf z. B. einen Fahrzeugkonvoi.

Soweit eingelesen, schießt die Skyranger mit max. 1200 Schuss/min., während eine Mauser glaube auf ca. 1.500 oder 1.700 Schuss kommt und die Vulkan mit weit über 4.000 Schuss/min. agiert.
Zudem ist die Streuung bei der Vulkan auf 2-3 km deutlich größer.
Logisch, dass alle Annäherungszünder haben, direkte Treffer braucht man nicht wirklich.

Wenn man nun ein schnelles, tieffliegendes Ziel hat, würde ich jetzt meinen, das ein 20 mm Kaliber deutlich mehr Schrapnelle in die Flugbahn werfen könnte, da mutmaßlich ja auch die Feuerstöße deutlich länger wären.
Ob dann als Gatling oder Einrohr, sei mal eine sekundäre Frage.

Was meinen die (Ex-)Kameraden aus der Heeresabteilung?


----------



## seahawk (28. Februar 2022)

30mm kann intelligente Munition nutzen, 20mm ist dafür (noch) zu klein.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Gibt es die nicht schon (zumindest experimentell)  für 12,7 mm?




__





						EXACTO – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Sinnigkeit in einer einrohrigen Waffe, allerdings nicht die Sinnigkeit in dem 30 mm Kaliber.


Im Gegensatz zu deinem Flieger sind in der Skyranger Munition wie bei Mantis Wolframkugeln drin.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu deinem Flieger sind in der Skyranger Munition wie bei Mantis Wolframkugeln drin.


Somit etwas höhere Masse der einzelnen Kugel bzw. Schrapnells.
Die Kernfrage bleibt, was trifft eher ein bewegtes Objekt.
Darum war ja die Frage an die Jungs vom Heer.
Wie lange dauert denn so ein Feuerstoss von einer fahrzeuggestützter Nahbereichsflak?
Bei z. B. 2 sec.:
Haste bei Mantis 1200/60*2 = 40 Geschosse in der Luft.
Bei der Vulkan wären es Minimum 4000/60*2 = 133 Geschosse - Anlaufzeit Gatling (1/10 sec.) somit ca. -20 = 113 Geschosse.

Je kürzer der Feuerstoss ausfällt, je günstiger wird es für ein Einrohrgeschütz.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Somit etwas höhere Masse der einzelnen Kugel bzw. Schrapnells.


Offen: Das weiß ich nicht, es können auch einfach mehr sein. Skyranger ist ja kein CRAM, da braucht es weniger Kugeln da die zu treffenden Objekte größer sind.


----------



## seahawk (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Somit etwas höhere Masse der einzelnen Kugel bzw. Schrapnells.
> Die Kernfrage bleibt, was trifft eher ein bewegtes Objekt.
> Darum war ja die Frage an die Jungs vom Heer.
> Wie lange dauert denn so ein Feuerstoss von einer fahrzeuggestützter Nahbereichsflak?
> ...


Da muss man noch das Geschossgewicht betrachten. Das effektive Gewicht an Wirkmaterial ist bei der 30mm rund 2,5-3,0x höher als bei der 20mm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Somit etwas höhere Masse der einzelnen Kugel bzw. Schrapnells.
> Die Kernfrage bleibt, was trifft eher ein bewegtes Objekt.
> Darum war ja die Frage an die Jungs vom Heer.
> Wie lange dauert denn so ein Feuerstoss von einer fahrzeuggestützter Nahbereichsflak?
> ...



Vergiss nicht, dass man eine elektrische Gatling schon andrehen lassen kann, während sich der Turm sich noch ausrichtet.


Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Entscheidung eher in Gegenrichtung läuft: Ein gewisser Mindestkaliber muss sein. Nicht nur für Abstandszünder und Geschosswirkung (einschließlich Wirkung-pro-Schuss, schließlich kosten die Zünder auch Geld und Wirkmechanismen, die ggf. eine Mindestbreite erfordern), sondern auch für Reichweite. So eine Flak kann schließlich nicht mal eben da hinfliegen, wo der Angreifer hin will - die muss den auch vom Himmel holen, wenn er in zwei km passiert. Da braucht man mit 12,7 mm nicht zu kommen, selbst wenn da heute jemand Mikrochips reinquetscht.
Wenn man den Kaliber hat, kann man sich überlegen wieviele Waffen man will. Für die Bodenverteidigung sind mehrere unabhängige Systeme im Zweifelsfall wichtiger als die Gesamtkadenz stehen: Ein Gepard ist auch nach einseitigem, leichten Treffer noch im Einsatz, einer Manits-Stellung kann man einen kompletten Turm wegpusten. Einer Phantom, der eine Flügelwurzel weggeschossen wird, bringt eine zweite Kanone in der anderen dagegen eher wenig Kampfvorteile.
Erst ganz am Ende sehe ich dann die Zahl der Rohre je Installation. Wenn noch Spielraum bei Preis und vor allem Gewicht besteht: More Dakka. Wenn nicht, und das wird meistens der Fall sein, gibts maximal einen Zwilling.


Zielgenauigkeit wäre auch noch so ein Thema bei Gatlings. Bestehende Systeme werten sogar die Mündungsgeschwindigkeit jedes einzelnen Projektils aus, um beim folgenden nachzurichten. Kann man bei einer Gatling auch nur mit Sicherheit sagen, in welcher Position sich die Mündung bei Geschossaustritt befindet?
Da greift dann auch wieder der erste Punkt: Eine Punkt-zu-Punkt-Waffe wie die Bordkanone eines Flugzeugs oder auch ein Selbstverteidigungssystem (z.B. Phalanx) kann sich mehr Streuung erlauben, als ein Fremdverteidigungssystem, dass auch in größerer Entfernung passierende Ziele treffen muss.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, dass man eine elektrische Gatling schon andrehen lassen kann, während sich der Turm sich noch ausrichtet.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Entscheidung eher in Gegenrichtung läuft: Ein gewisser Mindestkaliber muss sein. Nicht nur für Abstandszünder und Geschosswirkung (einschließlich Wirkung-pro-Schuss, schließlich kosten die Zünder auch Geld und Wirkmechanismen, die ggf. eine Mindestbreite erfordern), sondern auch für Reichweite. So eine Flak kann schließlich nicht mal eben da hinfliegen, wo der Angreifer hin will - die muss den auch vom Himmel holen, wenn er in zwei km passiert. Da braucht man mit 12,7 mm nicht zu kommen, selbst wenn da heute jemand Mikrochips reinquetscht.
> ...


Merci, war konstruktiv.
Ich will, zur Klarstellung, ja nicht eine größerkalibrige Waffe in Frage stellen, sondern nur verstehen, warum aktuelle Rohrwaffenflugabwehr tendenziell größere Kaliber besitzen.

Sehr oft, wenn nicht immer,  hat ein 30 mm Geschoss eine größere Reichweite als ein 20 mm Geschoss.
Allerdings ist die effektive Kampfreichweite und nicht die Absolutreichweite neben dem gewünschten Einsatzprofil maßgebend.
Allgemein sind dies Waffen für die Nahreichweite und  i. d. R. deutlich unter 3.000 m.
Eine 20 mm Gatling kann bis ca. 1.500 m , eine 30 mm Waffe bis ca. 2.500 m effektiv Ziele bekämpfen.

Da Hubschrauber und CloseAirSupport (CAS wie z. B. SU-25 und A-10) i. d. R. gegen kleinkalibrigen Beschuss gepanzert sind, fallen in der Tat Waffensysteme bis 12,7 mm mehr oder weniger automatisch heraus.
Oben genannte Luftfahrzeuge benötigen definitiv penetrierende Direkttreffer, um maßgeblichen schaden anrichten zu können.
Für Drohnen, Transporthubschrauber, aber auch klassische JaBos dürften i. d. R. Schrapnelltreffer ausreichend sein.

Auf Grund der relativ nahen Kampfentfernung und der benötigten schnellen Bogenwinkelausrichtung ergibt sich die Notwendigkeit eines sehr schnell reagierenden Systems, was wiederum ein leichtes Waffensystem bedeutet.

Gerade noch mal nachgelesen.
Es ist so, dass bei Feuerstößen unter 1 sec. ganz offensichtlich das angesprochen Mantis-System deutlich mehr Geschossmasse, allerdings weit weniger als die der Hälfte an Geschossanzahl in die Luft bringt, wie z. B. eine 20 mm Gatling.

Also hängt im Wesentlichen die Effektivität von Mantis und Co. von der Präzision der Trefferlage ab.

Jetzt sind meine Erfahrungen einige Jahrzehnte alt.
Zu dieser Zeit wurde primär eine "Geschosswolke" in die Flugbahn des zu bekämpfenden Objektes gebracht und ein Direkttreffer war eher fast Zufall.

Aus Obigem ergibts ich für mich nun die Frage, was im Ernstfall sinniger wäre.
Hochpräzise (und somit mutmaßlich sehr teure) Waffensysteme oder eben aber weniger präzise Systeme mit höherer Streukraft.


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist so, dass bei Feuerstößen unter 1 sec. ganz offensichtlich das angesprochen Mantis-System deutlich mehr Geschossmasse, allerdings weit weniger als die der Hälfte an Geschossanzahl in die Luft bringt, wie z. B. eine 20 mm Gatling.
> 
> Also hängt im Wesentlichen die Effektivität von Mantis und Co. von der Präzision der Trefferlage ab.


Nochmal nein!
Du hast die ganzen Wolframkugeln die am Ende eine erheblich größere Wolke schaffen als es eine Gatling könnte.
Mantis kann auch andere Munition verschießen, aber am Ende sind das Gepard Restbestände.


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2022)

Gepard hatte nur FAPDS und HEI und setzte damit auf direkte kinetische Trefferwirkung. Skyranger (Oerlikon 35/1000) nutzt ABM und AHEAD und hat dafür auch eine Programmierspule am Lauf, die die Munition programmiert. Gepard hatte das nicht.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Verstehe ich immer noch nicht ganz.

Mantis nutzt Schrapnellmunition:








						AHEAD (Munition) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Jede Granate hat gemäß diesem Artikel 152 Splitter mit je 3,3 gr aus einer Wolframlegierung, nicht Vollwolfram, damit die Splitter schwerer werden.

Nehmen wir jetzt mal den Feuerstoß 1 sec:
Mantis: 1.200/60 = 20 Granaten = 20*152*3,3 gr. = 10,032 kg Gesamtwirkgeschossmasse in 3.040 Splitter

Vulkan M-61, nehmen wir das Fahrzeugsystem mit der M-168:
Kaliber 20*102: FAP Munition




__





						Rheinmetall Defence - Mittelkalibermunition
					

Rheinmetall bietet seinen Kunden ein umfangreiches Portfolio an Mittelkaliber-Munition, sowohl für die eigenen Waffensysteme als auch für Waffensysteme anderer Hersteller.




					www.rheinmetall-defence.com
				



3.000/60-10 = 40 Granaten = 40*50 (die splittert beim Aufprall auch auf)*0,014 kg (die Wirkgeschossmasse beläuft sich auf ca. 700 gr) = 28 kg Gesamtwirkgeschossmasse in 2.000 Splitter

Also habe ich doch mit der Vulkan mehr Wirkgeschossmasse bei einem1/3 weniger Splitter aber mit deutlich höherem Gewicht des einzelnen Splitters in der Luft, oder?

Meines Erachtens spricht für Mantis primär die deutlich überlegene Gefechtsreichweite von 3.000 vs. 1.200 m, weniger die Wirkmunition.


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2022)

AHEAD splittert intelligent und nicht erst beim Aufprall. Will sagen AHEAD explodiert so, dass das Ziel durch die Wolke aus Splittern fliegt.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> AHEAD splittert intelligent und nicht erst beim Aufprall. Will sagen AHEAD explodiert so, dass das Ziel durch die Wolke aus Splittern fliegt.


Stimmt, ist ein Argument.
Aber Annäherungszünder sind bei größeren Kalibern jetzt nicht eine Erfindung der letzten 5 Jahre.
Intelligent wäre für mich, wenn das Geschoss in der Luft noch Korrekturbewegungen in Richtung Ziel machen würde:




__





						EXACTO – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2022)

Es sind keine Annäherungszünder


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es sind keine Annäherungszünder


Äh, ja, nennt sich




__





						Air Burst Munition – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



oder auch
*KETF-Munition* bezeichnet (engl. *k*inetic *e*nergy *t*ime *f*uze, „zeitgezündete Munition kinetischer Energie“
soweit ich aus dem Hauptartikel entnehmen kann:








						AHEAD (Munition) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Also hat einen Zeitzünder an Bord, na ja...
Vermutlich, weil in einem 35 mm Geschoss kaum Platz für einen Annäherungszünder ist, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vermutlich, weil in einem 35 mm Geschoss kaum Platz für einen Annäherungszünder ist, oder?


Wahrscheinlich, man will ja auch kleine Mörsergranaten erwischen, da braucht es bessere Sensorik als für Hubschrauber.


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2022)

Ein Annähungszünder ist dumm. Er reagiert nur auf den Abstand zum Ziel. AHEAD Munition ist dahin gehend Intelligent, dass sie so programmiert werden kann, dass sie so explodiert, dass das Ziel in die Wirkstoffe fliegt. Ahead ist ein Zeitzünder der für jedes Geschoss optimal konfiguriert wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Allgemein sind dies Waffen für die Nahreichweite und  i. d. R. deutlich unter 3.000 m.
> Eine 20 mm Gatling kann bis ca. 1.500 m , eine 30 mm Waffe bis ca. 2.500 m effektiv Ziele bekämpfen.



Wenn man auf passierende Ziele schießt, zählt nicht nur die Wirkreichweite (sonst würde man Mörser nehmen^^), sondern auch das Maß an nötigem Vorhalt. Der Gepard wurde zum Schluss sogar auf FAPDS umgestellt und hatte dann (wenn die Performance der normalen 35 mm Oerlikon entspricht, zu der sich leichter Zahlen finden lassen) 1/3 mehr Mündungsgeschwindigkeit als eine Vulkan. Bei zusätzlich 2/3 mehr Reichweite in deinem Beispiel, also nach Abgleich des Gewichts rund 50% bessererem Geschwindigkeitserhalt dürfte die Flugzeit bis 1500 m Entfernung locker 1/3 kürzer gewesen sein, was das Treffen erleichtert. (Laut Wiki lag die Maximalreichweite des Gepard damit übrigens bei 5000 m, nicht bei 2500 m. Auf alle Fälle nicht vergleichbar mit einer M61, für die Wiki 1800 m in der Bodenverteidigungsrolle angibt.)



> Auf Grund der relativ nahen Kampfentfernung und der benötigten schnellen Bogenwinkelausrichtung ergibt sich die Notwendigkeit eines sehr schnell reagierenden Systems, was wiederum ein leichtes Waffensystem bedeutet.



Bist du jetzt noch bei Nahverteidigungssystemen ala Phalanx oder bei einer flächenschützenden Flak? Letztere muss zwar auch auf die bewegte Masse achten, aber wie der 15-Tonnen-Turm des Gepard zeigt, ist das relativ.



> Aus Obigem ergibts ich für mich nun die Frage, was im Ernstfall sinniger wäre.
> Hochpräzise (und somit mutmaßlich sehr teure) Waffensysteme oder eben aber weniger präzise Systeme mit höherer Streukraft.



Eine hohe Feuergeschwindigkeit kostet nicht nur mehr im Betrieb (und macht auch die Logistik aufwendiger), sondern ist in der Anschaffung ebenfalls nicht umsonst. Bei den geringen Stückzahlen, in denen heutige Waffensysteme beschafft werden, ist eine mit äußerster Sorgfalt gefertigte Präzisionskanone vermutlich sogar billiger als ein aufwendig zu konstruierendes Hochkadenzsystem, weil man die Entwicklungskosten auf zu wenige Einheiten umlegen kann.




compisucher schrieb:


> Nehmen wir jetzt mal den Feuerstoß 1 sec:
> Mantis: 1.200/60 = 20 Granaten = 20*152*3,3 gr. = 10,032 kg Gesamtwirkgeschossmasse in 3.040 Splitter
> 
> Vulkan M-61, nehmen wir das Fahrzeugsystem mit der M-168:
> ...



Abgesehen von dem enormen Unterschied in der Gefechtsreichweite (2,5 facher Kreisradius = mehr als die sechsfache Fläche geschützt und dabei auch noch die Eigenbedrohung verringert!) hast einen Denkfehler in deiner Rechnung: Die FAP-Munition ist nur zerbrechlich, zerlegt sich also erst nach Einschlag in Splitter. Das nützt dir gegen ein Flugzeug relativ wenig, denn es gibt keine Bauteile die 50 Splittertreffer bräuchten, um zerstört zu werden und auf 1 m Rumpbreite fächert die Schrapnelle nicht übermäßig auf. Du hast also mit der M-61 gerade einmal 40 potentielle Treffer in der Luft vs. 3000 mit Mantis. Dass jeder dieser Vulkan-Treffer ein kopfgroßes Austrittsloch hinterlässt, ärgert die feindlichen Mechaniker wenn es an einem nicht flugentscheidenden Teil des Vogels war, aber deine eigenen Truppen sind deutlich froher über die vieleicht 10 Treffer einschließlich eines tödlichen, die die Mantis-Salve landet.




compisucher schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist ein Argument.
> Aber Annäherungszünder sind bei größeren Kalibern jetzt nicht eine Erfindung der letzten 5 Jahre.
> Intelligent wäre für mich, wenn das Geschoss in der Luft noch Korrekturbewegungen in Richtung Ziel machen würde:
> 
> ...



Kurskorrekturen auf ein markiertes Ziel funktionieren nur, wenn dieses im Vergleich zum Geschoss extrem langsam ist. Die Elektronik ist zwar kompakter geworden, aber selbst ausgewachsene Luft-Luft-Raketen haben erst vor relativ überschaubarer Zeit Fähigkeiten zur Bildanalyse bekommen, von der Berechnung der eigenen und der gegnerischen Flugbahn samt dynamsichen Abfangkurs ganz zu schweigen. Aus einem kleinen, drallstabilisierten Projektil heraus kann man das vergessen. Exacto ist natürlich Verschlusssache, aber wenn ich schon "Laser-Markierung" lese und so ein winziges Ding sehe, dass weiterhin die Abschussbelastungen aushalten und eine balistische Wirkung entfalten muss, dann lande ich quasi automatisch bei einer "Intelligenz" nach Vorbild der usprünglichen AIM-9: Kann sich mit einem simplen 1-D-Helligkeitssensor auf ein stehendes oder (im Endanflug) in gerader Linie verfolgtes Ziel zuschrauben.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man auf passierende Ziele schießt, zählt nicht nur die Wirkreichweite (sonst würde man Mörser nehmen^^), sondern auch das Maß an nötigem Vorhalt. Der Gepard wurde zum Schluss sogar auf FAPDS umgestellt und hatte dann (wenn die Performance der normalen 35 mm Oerlikon entspricht, zu der sich leichter Zahlen finden lassen) 1/3 mehr Mündungsgeschwindigkeit als eine Vulkan. Bei zusätzlich 2/3 mehr Reichweite in deinem Beispiel, also nach Abgleich des Gewichts rund 50% bessererem Geschwindigkeitserhalt dürfte die Flugzeit bis 1500 m Entfernung locker 1/3 kürzer gewesen sein, was das Treffen erleichtert. (Laut Wiki lag die Maximalreichweite des Gepard damit übrigens bei 5000 m, nicht bei 2500 m. Auf alle Fälle nicht vergleichbar mit einer M61, für die Wiki 1800 m in der Bodenverteidigungsrolle angibt.)


Ich habe mich bewußt auf die Wirkreichweiten im Nahbereich konzentriert.
Der Gepard als solche gar nicht betrachtet, sondern alleinig mich auf die Zahlen des Mantis-Systems:








						MANTIS (Flugabwehrsystem) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



gestützt, das sich ja selbst als Nächstbereichschutzsystem (C-RAM) bezeichnet.
Eine Vergleichbarkeit zu einem Gatling-System (Phalanx ist ja nicht das einzige) lässt sich auch nur innerhalb derer Wirkreichweite ziehen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt noch bei Nahverteidigungssystemen ala Phalanx oder bei einer flächenschützenden Flak? Letztere muss zwar auch auf die bewegte Masse achten, aber wie der 15-Tonnen-Turm des Gepard zeigt, ist das relativ.


Wie oben erwähnt.
Hauptgrund ist, dass für mein persönliches Dafürhalten, Raketengestützte Flugabwehr wie z. B. die Stinger.








						FIM-92 Stinger – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



ungleich effektiver, gefährlicher und treffsicherer in Kampfentfernungen zw. 2,5 und 5 km sind.
Diese Fire-and-Forget-teile haben letztlich nur einen Schwachpunkt, den bedienenden Menschen, der wohl kaum die Reaktionszeit aufbringen kann, wenn plötzlich ein Hubschrauber aus der Deckung in wenigen 100 m Entfernung auftaucht und den Stinger-Schützen beschießt.
Da dürfte jedes vollautomatische Rohrwaffensystem überlegen sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine hohe Feuergeschwindigkeit kostet nicht nur mehr im Betrieb (und macht auch die Logistik aufwendiger), sondern ist in der Anschaffung ebenfalls nicht umsonst. Bei den geringen Stückzahlen, in denen heutige Waffensysteme beschafft werden, ist eine mit äußerster Sorgfalt gefertigte Präzisionskanone vermutlich sogar billiger als ein aufwendig zu konstruierendes Hochkadenzsystem, weil man die Entwicklungskosten auf zu wenige Einheiten umlegen kann.


Das kann und mag schon sein.
Ich zweifle ja nicht die Sinnigkeit von Mantis und Co. an, die Waffenentwickler werden sich bei den vermutlich hohen Entwicklungskosten ja auch was dabei gedacht haben.
Ich will vielmehr nur verstehen, ob und warum solche Systeme gegenüber Gatling-basierten Systemen überlegen sind und ich, wie ich zugeben muss, für bodengestütze Flugabwehr in diesen Entfernungen bis Dato von Kalibern um die 20 mm eher überzeugt war, als von 30, 35 oder gar größeren Kalibern.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem enormen Unterschied in der Gefechtsreichweite (2,5 facher Kreisradius = mehr als die sechsfache Fläche geschützt und dabei auch noch die Eigenbedrohung verringert!) hast einen Denkfehler in deiner Rechnung: Die FAP-Munition ist nur zerbrechlich, zerlegt sich also erst nach Einschlag in Splitter.


Kein Denkfehler, Vulkan braucht Direkttreffer = richtig
Mir gehet es aber um die Masse der Teile, die bei Trefferwirkung effektiv sind. siehe unten


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nützt dir gegen ein Flugzeug relativ wenig, denn es gibt keine Bauteile die 50 Splittertreffer bräuchten, um zerstört zu werden und auf 1 m Rumpbreite fächert die Schrapnelle nicht übermäßig auf. Du hast also mit der M-61 gerade einmal 40 potentielle Treffer in der Luft vs. 3000 mit Mantis. Dass jeder dieser Vulkan-Treffer ein kopfgroßes Austrittsloch hinterlässt, ärgert die feindlichen Mechaniker wenn es an einem nicht flugentscheidenden Teil des Vogels war, aber deine eigenen Truppen sind deutlich froher über die vieleicht 10 Treffer einschließlich eines tödlichen, die die Mantis-Salve landet.


Die Mantis-Schrapnelle sind mit Sicherheit gegen normale Kampfflugzeuge, Drohnen, Flugkörper ggf. sogar gegen Granaten effektiv, aber mit einiger Sicherheit eben nicht gegen gepanzerte Kampfhubschrauber oder CAS (A-10, SU-25), welche selbst mehrere Direkttreffer von 20 oder 25 mm Granaten problemlos aushalten.
Ich habe das mal bei der BW in einem Lehrfilm gesehen, in dem eine ausgemusterte A-10 auf dem Boden stehend mit 20, 30, und 40 mm Munition beschossen wurde. 
Conclusio war sinngemäß, dass es sowohl bei 20 als auch bei 30 mm gut 30 Treffer mit der vollen Gefechtsmasse der Geschosse bedarf, um das Flugzeug auszuschalten und nur bei 40 mm eine effektive Bekämpfung möglich wäre.
In wie weit das dann Propaganda für uns Soldaten war, sei mal dahingestellt...^^



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurskorrekturen auf ein markiertes Ziel funktionieren nur, wenn dieses im Vergleich zum Geschoss extrem langsam ist. Die Elektronik ist zwar kompakter geworden, aber selbst ausgewachsene Luft-Luft-Raketen haben erst vor relativ überschaubarer Zeit Fähigkeiten zur Bildanalyse bekommen, von der Berechnung der eigenen und der gegnerischen Flugbahn samt dynamsichen Abfangkurs ganz zu schweigen. Aus einem kleinen, drallstabilisierten Projektil heraus kann man das vergessen. Exacto ist natürlich Verschlusssache, aber wenn ich schon "Laser-Markierung" lese und so ein winziges Ding sehe, dass weiterhin die Abschussbelastungen aushalten und eine balistische Wirkung entfalten muss, dann lande ich quasi automatisch bei einer "Intelligenz" nach Vorbild der usprünglichen AIM-9: Kann sich mit einem simplen 1-D-Helligkeitssensor auf ein stehendes oder (im Endanflug) in gerader Linie verfolgtes Ziel zuschrauben.


Da es zu Exacto (und sicherlich vergleichbaren, anderen Entwicklungen, die es geben mag) nahezu keinerlei öffentliche Infos gibt, fällt es mir schwer, dies überhaupt einschätzen zu können.
Mir ging es dabei ja primär um die Definition, was ist eine intelligente Waffe und was nicht.

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe da die Grenze, ab der entweder der Waffenträger oder das das Wirkgeschoss "selbständig" Entscheidungen trifft und keiner vorgegebene Programmierung folgt.

Mantis wie auch Vulkan sehe ich da zwischendrin, mit klarem Vorteil für Mantis.
Der Feuerleitcomputer trifft sicherlich die Entscheidung, welches Ziel primär bekämpft werden soll.
Mantis hat dann eben den Vorteil, dass den Geschossen, soweit ich das verstanden habe, mitteilt, dass sie sich in der oder der Entfernung zerlegen sollen.
Diesbezüglich ist Vulkan bzw. deren Munition strohdoof.
I-Tüpfelchen wäre eben dann, das die Geschosse sich auf der eben durchaus mal 2-3 km weiten Flugbahn dem Zielobjekt selbständig mittels Kurskorrektur noch so in Position bringen könnten, dass die Wolke aus Schrapnellen am effektivsten wäre.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2022)

Stinger ist unterlegen gegen Drohnen oder Dinge wie HAROP.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Stinger ist unterlegen gegen Drohnen oder Dinge wie HAROP.


Stinger kann natürlich nur Ziele mit einer dedektierbaren Wärmesignatur bekämpfen.
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass die meisten Drohnen mit wärmeschwachen Propellermotoren ausgerüstet sind.
Abgesehen von den weiteren Vorteilen wie längere Flugzeit, weniger Lärm, einfache Instandhaltung etc. pipapo.
Bei z. B. einer Reaper, die bei Luftüberlegenheit aus 10.000 m Höhe auf dich eine GBU-38 abschiesst, schaust du mit alle diesen Nahbereichswaffensystemen wie mit dem Ofenrohr ins Gebirge.
Dass Gleiche gilt z. B. auch für eine SU-25, die durchaus aus 5,6, 7 km Entfernung einem richtig böse Aua machen kann.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2022)

Deswegen ist das Kanonensystem auch nur ein Bestandteil, es wird ergänzt von IRIS-T SLM/SLS und Patriot /TLVS,


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

Seit wann hat die BW Iris?
Mir sind nur die wenigen Ozelots, zwei Mantis und die Patriots bekannt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Mantis-Schrapnelle sind mit Sicherheit gegen normale Kampfflugzeuge, Drohnen, Flugkörper ggf. sogar gegen Granaten effektiv, aber mit einiger Sicherheit eben nicht gegen gepanzerte Kampfhubschrauber oder CAS (A-10, SU-25), welche selbst mehrere Direkttreffer von 20 oder 25 mm Granaten problemlos aushalten.


Ja gegen den Rumpf, aber wenn die Schrapnelle auch die Beladung treffen und zerstören was bei der Menge relativ wahrscheinlich ist hast du auch einiges erreicht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Bei z. B. einer Reaper, die bei Luftüberlegenheit aus 10.000 m Höhe auf dich eine GBU-38 abschiesst, schaust du mit alle diesen Nahbereichswaffensystemen wie mit dem Ofenrohr ins Gebirge.


Außer Mantis ballert den Zünder raus, was auch so angedacht ist.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja gegen den Rumpf, aber wenn die Schrapnelle auch die Beladung treffen und zerstören was bei der Menge relativ wahrscheinlich ist hast du auch einiges erreicht.
> Außer Mantis ballert den Zünder raus, was auch so angedacht ist.


Sind valide Argumente.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sind valide Argumente.


Außerdem wie sagte der Ausbilder:
Wenn das Luftfahrzeug nach deinem Treffer erstmal in die Inst muss hast du auch was erreicht.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Seit wann hat die BW Iris?
> Mir sind nur die wenigen Ozelots, zwei Mantis und die Patriots bekannt.



IRIS soll im Rahmen der neuen beweglichen Luftverteidigung Ozelot ersetzen.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> IRIS soll im Rahmen der neuen beweglichen Luftverteidigung Ozelot ersetzen.


Über wie viele Abschussgeräte reden wir hier?
Weil die drei Ozelots sind ja jetzt nicht gerade eine prickelnde Anzahl.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Über wie viele Abschussgeräte reden wir hier?
> Weil die drei Ozelots sind ja jetzt nicht gerade eine prickelnde Anzahl.


Das ist momentan nicht zu sagen, da die Würfel neu fallen. Bisher war es mehr als wir Ozelots haben.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist momentan nicht zu sagen, da die Würfel neu fallen. Bisher war es mehr als wir Ozelots haben.


Mal ne blöde Frage.
Für was sollen diese unfassbar wenigen vorhandenen Flugabwehrsysteme gut sein?
OK, Patriot mit den 14 Batterien mag ja Punktuell für die wichtigsten Militärstützpunkte ausreichend sein.
Aber mit  dem vorhandenen Rest kann man ja gerade mal eine Kleinstadt verteidigen - mehr nicht.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2022)

Die Frage ist berechtigt, allerdings sind alle Planungen seit dem Angriff auf die Ukraine veraltet, so dass die Diskussion aktuell keinen Sinn macht. Vorher war ja die Aufgabe eine Auslandsoperation sichern zu können. Dafür reichte der angedachte Bestand.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

Die Logik war ja nie, dass Deutschland alleine kämpft. Wenn wir die Nato Ostgrenze verteidigen dann mit Einheiten alle NATO Staaten zusammen.
Grade an der Bundeswehr sieht man wie sehr sie in NATO Strukturen eingebunden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bewußt auf die Wirkreichweiten im Nahbereich konzentriert.
> Der Gepard als solche gar nicht betrachtet, sondern alleinig mich auf die Zahlen des Mantis-Systems:
> 
> 
> ...



"Die maximale Reichweite des Geschützes liegt bei *5 km* gegen langsame oder nicht deutlich den Kurs ändernde Luftfahrzeuge und rund *3 km* gegen Munition."

Unterscheidet sich nicht vom Gepard, oder?



> Eine Vergleichbarkeit zu einem Gatling-System (Phalanx ist ja nicht das einzige) lässt sich auch nur innerhalb derer Wirkreichweite ziehen.



Klar. Deswegen habe ich, ohne irgendwie ausführliche Daten zur externen Balistik zu finden, versucht abzuschätzen, wie sich so eine 35 mm Granate innerhalb der 1,5-1,8 km Reichweite einer Vulkan verhält. Dass sie darüber hinaus noch funktioniert, bringt nur den riesigen Bonus bei der abgedeckten Fläche, aber bis dahin hat sie schon Vorteile bei der Wirkung und der Flugzeit.



> Wie oben erwähnt.
> Hauptgrund ist, dass für mein persönliches Dafürhalten, Raketengestützte Flugabwehr wie z. B. die Stinger.
> 
> 
> ...



Schon allein wegen der Beschränkung auf kräftige Infrarotsignaturen ist Stinger im Nachteil. Können z.B. Hubschrauber überhaupt aus allen Winkeln erfasst werden? Und wie schnell und zuverlässig schalten die Dinger eigentlich mittlerweile auf und wie gerade ist die Flugbahn?
Mantis & Co können auf viel bessere Sensoren zurückgreifen und in schwierigen Situationen auch einige ungenaue Schüsse vornweg hauen. Raketen sind dafür einfach zu teuer und zu sperrig und deswegen zahlenmäßig begrenzt. Außerdem fliegen sie zu unpräzise, müssen also zwingend aufgrund ihrer Onboard-Sensoren nachsteuern.



> Kein Denkfehler, Vulkan braucht Direkttreffer = richtig
> Mir gehet es aber um die Masse der Teile, die bei Trefferwirkung effektiv sind. siehe unten
> 
> Die Mantis-Schrapnelle sind mit Sicherheit gegen normale Kampfflugzeuge, Drohnen, Flugkörper ggf. sogar gegen Granaten effektiv, aber mit einiger Sicherheit eben nicht gegen gepanzerte Kampfhubschrauber oder CAS (A-10, SU-25), welche selbst mehrere Direkttreffer von 20 oder 25 mm Granaten problemlos aushalten.
> ...



Wenn keine Propaganda, dann zumindest ein Durchschnittswert. Soweit ich weiß, ist auch bei der A-10 nur die Badewanne gut gepanzert (und das eigentlich nicht gegen Feuer von der Seite am Boden). Andernorts kann man durch den Vogel einfach durchschießen, dass belegen die Bilder von dem, was nach Treffern noch nach Hause kam, denn an sehr vielen Stellen hat so ein Durchschuss halt keine tödliche Wirkung. Deswegen kann es durchaus sein, dass eine A-10 nach 20 35-mm-Treffern noch fliegt, aber sie kann eben genausogut auch nach 40 20-mm-Treffern noch fliegen. Oder sie kann nach zwei 12,7-mm-Treffern abstürzen. Letztlich geht es darum, eine Handvoll der kritischen Stellen zu treffen und da reicht dann auch ein relativ kleiner Einschlag, aber rein statistisch muss man eben sehr viele solcher Treffer verursachen, ehe man mal Glück hat. 

Zerbrechliche Munition, die sich erst im Flugzeug verteilt, hilft dabei kaum weiter. Gerade in der A-10 hast du drinnen wohl kaum Hohlräume wie in aerodynamischeren Designs, in denen sich Querschläger ausbreiten und Schaden abseits der Eintrittsstelle verteilen können. Das geht einfach durch oder bleibt, wenn die Stelle gepanzert war, einfach stecken. Was dagegen sehr wohl hilft, die Statistik in die eigene Richtung zu kippen: Viel mehr Treffer durch Schrappnellgeschosse, die sich schon einige Meter vor dem Ziel zerlegen. (Ob die derzeitige 35 mm AHEAD die optimale Schrapnellgröße für dieses Ziel hat, weiß ich nicht.)



> Da es zu Exacto (und sicherlich vergleichbaren, anderen Entwicklungen, die es geben mag) nahezu keinerlei öffentliche Infos gibt, fällt es mir schwer, dies überhaupt einschätzen zu können.



Ich rate auch nur. Aber aufgrund der enormen Robustheitsanforderungen hinkt das Militär bei Steuerungstechnik eigentlich immer viele Jahre hinterher, bei Einwegprodukten noch weit mehr, und selbst mit der modernsten Technik könnte ich mir ein System, dass Bilderfassung, -Auswertung und komplexe Bahnberechnungen innerhalb eines 12,7-mm-Geschosses durchführt (und das auch noch schnell genug) nicht vorstellen. Ich glaube es gibt mittlerweile Pico-Drohnen, deren Steuerungseinheit ein ähnliches Volumen hat (dann bliebe aber kein Wirkungsgeschoss mehr übrig) und nicht einmal selbstständig Hindernissen ausweichen, geschweige denn selbst seinen Weg suchen kann.




compisucher schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage.
> Für was sollen diese unfassbar wenigen vorhandenen Flugabwehrsysteme gut sein?
> OK, Patriot mit den 14 Batterien mag ja Punktuell für die wichtigsten Militärstützpunkte ausreichend sein.
> Aber mit  dem vorhandenen Rest kann man ja gerade mal eine Kleinstadt verteidigen - mehr nicht.



Die Bundeswehr wird seit Jahren auf Expeditionsarmee ausgelegt. Es geht also im wesentlichen gar nicht darum, Anlagen oder gar zivile Ziele in Deutschland zu verteidigen (letzteres konnte die bodengestützte Luftabwehr selsbt zu Hochzeiten des Kalten Krieges nicht einmal versuchen; ersteres lässt sich für die essentiellen Teile durch Härtung meist besser und auf Dauer günstiger erreichen), sondern um Stützpunkte im Ausland. In Mali oder Afghanistan muss man aus einem Zelt oder bestenfalls Container heraus operieren können und ist somit auf einen aktiven Abwehrschirm angewiesen, aber nur sehr kleinräumig. Dazu käme theoretisch noch der Luftschutz für Panzereinheiten in Form eines Gepard-Nachfolgers mit ähnlichem Anforderungsprofil + mobil, aber der ist bei den Zahlen halt noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet, weil die Beschaffung mal wieder pennt.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr wird seit Jahren auf Expeditionsarmee ausgelegt. Es geht also im wesentlichen gar nicht darum, Anlagen oder gar zivile Ziele in Deutschland zu verteidigen (letzteres konnte die bodengestützte Luftabwehr selsbt zu Hochzeiten des Kalten Krieges nicht einmal versuchen; ersteres lässt sich für die essentiellen Teile durch Härtung meist besser und auf Dauer günstiger erreichen), sondern um Stützpunkte im Ausland.


Nun, in Bezug des Kalten Krieges war es aus meiner Erinnerung so, dass damals jeder Militärflughafen, eigentlich nahezu jede militärische Einrichtung in Deutschland mit einer Flugabwehrbatterie (und weiteren in Reserve) ausgerüstet war.
Dass diese 20 mm Zwillinge weder damals noch gar heute die Burner waren, ist auch klar, aber immerhin irgendwas und wenn nur psychologischer Support^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant finde ich diese Grafik, wie sehr die BW (aber auch andere) innerhalb von 2 Jahrzehnten die Luftabwehr Heer von "ausreichend" auf "praktisch 0" heruntergefahren hat.
Die theoretische Bedrohungslage hat sich aber wg. immer moderneren Raketen, Flugzeugen und nun auch Drohnen aber eher verschärft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Detailverteilung der mittlerweile völlig veralteten und außer dienst genommenen Hawkbatterien im kalten Krieg.
Der Ersatz sind wohl die 14 Patriot Batterien im Besitz der BW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass die Russen Überschall-Raketen haben welche nicht abgefangen werden können. Die sind in 5 Minuten in Berlin und können mit Atomsprengköpfen bestückt werden.
Mir fällt nur der Name gerade nicht ein.


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, in Bezug des Kalten Krieges war es aus meiner Erinnerung so, dass damals jeder Militärflughafen, eigentlich nahezu jede militärische Einrichtung in Deutschland mit einer Flugabwehrbatterie (und weiteren in Reserve) ausgerüstet war.
> Dass diese 20 mm Zwillinge weder damals noch gar heute die Burner waren, ist auch klar, aber immerhin irgendwas und wenn nur psychologischer Support^^
> 
> 
> ...


Im kalten Krieg hatte die Bundeswehr / NATO einen SAM Gürtel der am Ende im wesentlichen aus MiM-23 HAWK und Patriots bestand. (+ Nike Hercules Reste) Dazu gab es das System Gepard für das Heer, Roland tracked für das Heer, Roland Rad für die Luftwaffe, die 20mm Geschütze und die Stinger.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass die Russen Überschall-Raketen haben welche nicht abgefangen werden können. Die sind in 5 Minuten in Berlin und können mit Atomsprengköpfen bestückt werden.
> Mir fällt nur der Name gerade nicht ein.


Überschall sind nahezu alle Raketen.
Es sind sog. Hyperschallraketen, so ab 6 - 7.000 km/h
Nun ja, sie haben wohl so um die 20 Stück davon und vor gut 2 Jahren Erstflug gehabt und vor gut einem Jahr von einem U-Boot aus getestet.








						Russland: Wladimir Putins Hyperschall-Rakete Zirkon erfolgreich getestet - WELT
					

Bei ersten Tests letztes Jahr bezeichnete Putin Hyperschall-Raketen als „unbesiegbar“. Nun flog die Hyperschall-Rakete Zirkon erneut erfolgreich. Sie ist diesmal vom U-Boot „Sewerodwinsk“ aus gestartet worden.




					www.welt.de
				



Die Raketen kommen hyperbolisch an.
In wie weit Patriot (ca. 4.000 km/h schnell) die dann noch abfangen kann, weiss ich nicht.
Der Versuch ist es Wert...^^
Das nukleare Szenario ist ist solch einem Falle aus meiner Perspektive unbedeutend.
Wenn auf Berlin oder Paris oder London Nuklearwaffen abgefeuert werden, haben wir eh Weltuntergang.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Ja sorry ich meinte natürlich Hyperschall.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Bin gerade am sinnieren.
Was hatten wir uns damals alle (inkl. meinereiner) über Cowboy Präsi Reagan aufgeregt, als er "StarWars" ankündigte.
Im Nachhinein aus heutiger Perspektive hätten wir ihn mal machen lassen...
Dann würden wir uns heute gar nicht über ein paar "langsame" Hyperschallraketen aus Russland unterhalten.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Ja kein Mensch hatte damit gerechnet das sich die atomare Bedrohung  nochmal so verschärft.
Oder nur Wenige.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja kein Mensch hatte damit gerechnet das sich die atomare Bedrohung  nochmal so verschärft.
> Oder nur Wenige.


Genau genommen hatte sie sich nie "entschärft".
Ein paar tausend Nuklearwaffen auf allen Seiten bedeutet auch immer ein latentes Risiko, dass irgendwer diese auch mal einsetzt.
Wenn man ehrlich ist, war es doch eher der finanzielle Druck in allen Nuklearstaaten, welche die tatsächlich schon statt gefundenen Abrüstungen motivierte. Das Vorhalten und Instandhalten der Trägerraketen und Waffen kostet ein irres Vermögen jeden Tag.
Ich denke, dass man auch aus dieser Perspektive Entwicklungen wie die Hyperschallrakete sehen muss.
Sie ist ein Zeichen des Nutzers an andere: Seht her, ich brauche nicht zwangsweise Nuklearwaffen, um euch über alle überlegen drohen zu können.
Wir haben die Modernisierung und Aufrüstung Russlands seit 20 Jahren verfolgt, aber alle in Europa waren tatenlos und die immer mahnende USA in dieser Causa wurden als Kriegstreiber diffamiert.
Echt blöd, dass sie recht hatten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, in Bezug des Kalten Krieges war es aus meiner Erinnerung so, dass damals jeder Militärflughafen, eigentlich nahezu jede militärische Einrichtung in Deutschland mit einer Flugabwehrbatterie (und weiteren in Reserve) ausgerüstet war.
> Dass diese 20 mm Zwillinge weder damals noch gar heute die Burner waren, ist auch klar, aber immerhin irgendwas und wenn nur psychologischer Support^^



Vielleicht waren sie zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung mal mehr als nur Psychologie, aber in den 80ern hat man mit manuell bedienter Flak auch nur Gartenzwerge beeindruckt. Die vergleichsweise gut ausgebauten SAM-Stellungen in der Zeit dürften weniger Überlegungen zur Nahverteidigung der Basen gewesen sein, sondern schlichtweg der erste Abwehrgürtel der NATO. Gab es auf Ostseite genauso - wichtigste Funktion war es, einen freien Überflug gegnerischer Staffeln in die Tiefe zu verhindern. Nicht um deutsche Städte zu schützen, sondern um französischen/polnischen Verbänden genug Zeit zu verschaffen. Mit dem Wandel der Bundeswehr von der lokalen Verteidigungs- zur Expeditionsarmee wurde das überflüssig.




compisucher schrieb:


> Bin gerade am sinnieren.
> Was hatten wir uns damals alle (inkl. meinereiner) über Cowboy Präsi Reagan aufgeregt, als er "StarWars" ankündigte.
> Im Nachhinein aus heutiger Perspektive hätten wir ihn mal machen lassen...
> Dann würden wir uns heute gar nicht über ein paar "langsame" Hyperschallraketen aus Russland unterhalten.



Ne, dann würden wir uns heute vermutlich gar nicht unterhalten. SDI verletzte so ziemlich jeden Vertrag mit der Sowjetunion über nukleare Rüstung, über Rüstung im Weltall und über nukleare Abwehr. Das hätte sehr schnell zu einer Katastrophe führen können.

(Und für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, das nicht, hätte es den Krieg möglicherweise deutlich verlängert. Denn SDI war auf Jahrzehnte hinaus nicht umsetzbar, während die Russen ein funktionierendes Abfangsystem hatten, Erfahrung mit bewaffneten Raumstationen sammelten und führend bei schweren Raketen und MIRV waren. Kurz: Diese Verträge aufzukündigen hätte die USA im Rüstungsrennen deutlich zurückgeworfen.)


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, dann würden wir uns heute vermutlich gar nicht unterhalten.


Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> SDI verletzte so ziemlich jeden Vertrag mit der Sowjetunion über nukleare Rüstung, über Rüstung im Weltall und über nukleare Abwehr. Das hätte sehr schnell zu einer Katastrophe führen können.


Klar war SDI damals der Aufreger schlechthin.
Es war ja eher ein e Art Druckmittel, um den WP noch weiter wirtschaftlich zu schaden.
Wurde bei uns in den Stäben heiss diskutiert, wie die Reaktion sein würde.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn SDI war auf Jahrzehnte hinaus nicht umsetzbar,


Da irrst du dich...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> während die Russen ein funktionierendes Abfangsystem hatten,


Welches denn?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erfahrung mit bewaffneten Raumstationen sammelten und führend bei schweren Raketen und MIRV waren.


Nein, technologisch waren die USA schon Anfang der 1980ger gut 10 Jahre vor den Russen bei strategischen Raketen. Der maßgebliche Unterschied waren bei den landgestützten Systemen ausgereifte, funktionierende Feststoffraketen bei den Amis, währen die Russen primär noch auf deutlich kompliziertere Flüssigtreibstoffe setzten.
Die Russen hatten zw. 1974 und 1982 mehrere schwere Fehlschläge bei den Versuchen, aus U-Booten heraus Feststoffinterkontinentalraketen zu starten.
Z. B. die Treffergenauigkeit lag und liegt immer noch bei den US Versionen schon immer deutlich höher, wobei das bei einer Atombombe dann auch schon fast egal ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:


			https://www.znf.uni-hamburg.de/media/documents/docs-ws1819/vlrak-space-bmd-2018-19.pdf
		



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz: Diese Verträge aufzukündigen hätte die USA im Rüstungsrennen deutlich zurückgeworfen.)


Sehe ich genau umgekehrt.

Nochmal: Es fand ja nie (offiziell) eine SDI Entwicklung Seitens der USA statt.
Oder doch? 
Seit 1982: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Force_Space_Command
Meldung von 2010: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/us-air-force-neuer-raumgleiter-geheimprojekt-x-37b-1.17230








						Boeing X-37 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Was die wohl immer als Nutzlast da nach oben gebracht hatten?

Kurzum, gäbe es hypothetisch heute Laserabwehrstationen (wie projektiert) würde sich heute keiner bei uns  wegen ein paar russischen Atombomben in die Hosen machen.
Das contra von gestern wäre ein pro von heute.

Ist aber eben hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette...


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage.
> Für was sollen diese unfassbar wenigen vorhandenen Flugabwehrsysteme gut sein?
> OK, Patriot mit den 14 Batterien mag ja Punktuell für die wichtigsten Militärstützpunkte ausreichend sein.
> Aber mit dem vorhandenen Rest kann man ja gerade mal eine Kleinstadt verteidigen - mehr nicht.
> ...


Dazu sei noch angemerkt, das eine der Hauptstrategien zur Luftraumverteidigung Deutschlands/Europa aus E-3A Sentrys und Abfangjägern bestand. Deshalb sind die viele von den E3-Maschinen auf der AFB Geilenkirchen stationiert. Das ganze Thema wird auch entsprechend ausführlich in Tom Clancy´s Red Strom Rising behandelt. 




seahawk schrieb:


> Im kalten Krieg hatte die Bundeswehr / NATO einen SAM Gürtel der am Ende im wesentlichen aus MiM-23 HAWK und Patriots bestand. (+ Nike Hercules Reste)


Mein Elternhaus liegt in einem Ort welche so eine SAM-Stellung als Nachbarn hatte. An Silvester war da immer die Hölle los.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich...



Klär mich auf.
BMD hat jedenfalls 40 Jahre später immer noch keine funktionierenden Anti-Raketen-Laser und setzt für die kinetischen Abfangsysteme Ortungs- und Steuerungstechniken ein, die in den 80ern weder verfügbar, noch in ihrer vorgelagerten Positionierung für SDI angedacht waren.



> Welches denn?











						A-35 anti-ballistic missile system - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




(Ich sage nicht, dass es gut war - der Nachfolger ist definitiv um einiges besser - aber es war zur Vertragsunterzeichnung Anfang der 70er schon im Einsatz, wären die USA nach der Nike-Weiterentwicklungspleite noch am überlegen waren, was Safeguard überhaupt werden soll.)



> Nein, technologisch waren die USA schon Anfang der 1980ger gut 10 Jahre vor den Russen bei strategischen Raketen. Der maßgebliche Unterschied waren bei den landgestützten Systemen ausgereifte, funktionierende Feststoffraketen bei den Amis, währen die Russen primär noch auf deutlich kompliziertere Flüssigtreibstoffe setzten.



Die Systeme mögen komplizierter gewesen sein, aber sie waren zuverlässig (hey, mit der Urform fliegt man bis heute ins All, wenn der Zar nicht gerade Krieg macht) und sie waren leistungsfähig und sie waren stationiert. Und ihr militärisches Potential wurde SALT II deutlich eingeschränkt, im Gegensatz zu den US-Gegenstücken. Diese Vereinbarungen für SDI aufzukündigen hätte den Sowjets also relative Fortschritte erlaubt, nur darum ging es in meiner Aussage.



> Nochmal: Es fand ja nie (offiziell) eine SDI Entwicklung Seitens der USA statt.
> Oder doch?
> Seit 1982: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Force_Space_Command
> Meldung von 2010: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/us-air-force-neuer-raumgleiter-geheimprojekt-x-37b-1.17230
> ...



Vermutlich Spionagemission und Tests für innerorbitale Kampfsysteme/-taktiken. Aber um Satelliten zu starten, gleich welcher Art, hat die US Armee nun wirklich mehr als genug günstigere, geeignetere Systeme, die auch regelmäßig genutzt werden, ohne dass der volle Funktionsumfang der Nutzlast bekannt wäre.

Die beste Annäherung an SDI war jedenfalls YAL-1. Und das wurde wegen mangelnder Praktikabilität verschrottet - ein Vierteljahrhundert nachdem SDI die fehlende Schutzwirkung der dafür zu kündigenden Verträge mit weitaus primitiverer Technik hätte erbringen müssen. Was somit vollkommen unmöglich gewesen wäre.

(Das sowjetische Gegenstück hat Putin übrigens wohl reaktiviert. Wenn auch ebenfalls ohne Erfolgsmeldungen bislang.)


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau genommen hatte sie sich nie "entschärft".


Ich meine das der Zeiger zwischenzeitlich zurückgedreht wurde.
Jetzt ist er quasi wieder auf 12. Man nimmt die Bedrohungslage zumindest bewußter wahr.



compisucher schrieb:


> Sie ist ein Zeichen des Nutzers an andere: Seht her, ich brauche nicht zwangsweise Nuklearwaffen, um euch über alle überlegen drohen zu können.


Wieso? Die können doch auch mit Nuklearwaffen bestückt werden.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wir haben die Modernisierung und Aufrüstung Russlands seit 20 Jahren verfolgt, aber alle in Europa waren tatenlos und die immer mahnende USA in dieser Causa wurden als Kriegstreiber diffamiert.
> Echt blöd, dass sie recht hatten...


Ja als man in Europa ein Raketenschild installieren wollte war der Aufschrei groß.


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon allein wegen der Beschränkung auf kräftige Infrarotsignaturen ist Stinger im Nachteil. Können z.B. Hubschrauber überhaupt aus allen Winkeln erfasst werden? Und wie schnell und zuverlässig schalten die Dinger eigentlich mittlerweile auf und wie gerade ist die Flugbahn?


Ist zwar nur ein Detail aber zumindest dazu kann ich etwas beitragen: Ja, Helikopter werden zuverlässig erfasst und sind sogar eine Kerndisziplin für manngestützte Flugabwehr.  Die Maschine des Helikopters erzeugt bereits nach wenigen Minuten in der Luft  eine sehr deutliche Signatur, die praktisch nur von ganz unten einigermaßen verdeckt wird. Strahlflugzeuge haben da, abgesehen von der höheren Geschwindigkeit (und in aller Regel größeren Einsatzhöhe) , ein viel ungünstigeres Wärmeprofil.

Speziell Russland kann davon ein Liedchen singen. Nachdem damals die Mudschaheddin in Afghanistan Flugabwehrsysteme (auf einem  gegenüber heute unterlegenen Stand) geliefert bekamen, musste die UDSSR ihre Helikopteroperationen landesweit reduzieren und punktuell sogar komplett einstellen, weil es einfach nicht mehr sicher war, die Luftquirle aufsteigen zu lassen. Zuvor hatten sie die Maschinen exzessiv eingesetzt, um Widerstand erst aus der Luft weichzuklopfen und dann Trupps zum "Aufräumen" abzusetzen.

Aus Perspektive einer raketengestützten Luftabwehr sind Helikopter extrem langsame Ziele und damit leicht zu erfassen und zu erreichen. Sie können zwar ggf. recht schnell wegtauchen, _falls_ der Pilot den Angriffsvektor schnell und korrekt erkennt, und die Raketen schaffen normalerweise keine zweiten effektiven Angriff, aber sie haben heute praktisch alle einen Annäherungszünder, der bei knappen Verfehlen des Ziels auslöst. Selbst gegen Handwaffenbeschuss gepanzerte Helikopter werden durch die entstehenden Schrapnelle normalerweise übel zugerichtet .

Die gängigen Abwehrmethoden , insbesondere das Abfeuern von Täuschkörpern, bringen auf die hier übliche Kampfdistanz nicht so viel; dafür sind die Reaktionszeiten viel zu kurz.  Mannschaften auf dem Boden visieren Helikopter üblicherweise auf Sicht an, die Rakete muss den Zielanflug in der Regel nur nur leicht korrigieren. Ausgebufftere Zielerfassungs- und Verfolgungssysteme sind eher bei größeren Kampfentfernungen (auch "non-sight") von Relevanz.


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja als man in Europa ein Raketenschild installieren wollte war der Aufschrei groß.


Und jetzt fordert die Union plötzlich den Kauf von Iron Dome. Verrückte Welt.... oO 









						Union fordert Raketenabwehrsystem für Berlin: Welche Kosten und Folgen hätte ein deutscher „Iron Dome“?
					

Die CDU brachte am Wochenende die Einrichtung einer Raketen-Abwehr nach israelischem Vorbild ins Spiel. Was würde das für Deutschland bedeuten?




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Ist ein reines Kurzstreckenabwehrsystem wirklich das, was Deutschland braucht? Selbst in Israel wird Iron Dome nur im Verbund mit Arrow und David´s Sling eingesetzt.


----------



## Tschetan (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass die Russen Überschall-Raketen haben welche nicht abgefangen werden können. Die sind in 5 Minuten in Berlin und können mit Atomsprengköpfen bestückt werden.
> Mir fällt nur der Name gerade nicht ein.


Kinshal 12000kmh https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ch-47...Кинжал,Lenkwaffe trägt die Bezeichnung 14A045.

Wurd übrigens auch mit einer Mig-31 in Richtung Ziel gebracht.

Iskander M 6,3 Mach https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flugabwehrraketentruppen_(NVA)

Die fallen mir gerade ein.

Dazu gibt es noch die Kalibr mit 700+kmh, Stealth und Reichweite je nach Type 2600km.
Die Kaspiflotte feuerte vom Kaspischen Meer auf Ziele in Syrien. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalibr

Avantgarde Hyperschall Gleitflugkörper besitzen sie auch https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awangard_(Hyperschallwaffe)


Muß man eigentlich jeden Mist mit Link versehen, um nicht gesperrt zu werden?


----------



## Kuhprah (10. März 2022)

Ich hab die Quelle nicht überprüft aber auf dem Video sieht  man wie schnell sowas geht… Gegenmassnahmen etc. sind da quasi Nutzlos…





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5IgoMxN-pEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab die Quelle nicht überprüft aber auf dem Video sieht man wie schnell sowas geht… Gegenmassnahmen etc. sind da quasi Nutzlos…


Die Gegenmaßnahme wäre etwas höher zu fliegen damit die anderen Maßnahmen wirken können.


----------



## Tschetan (11. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNw4AVATU34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier eine richtig gute Reihe zum Thema Panzer, Perspektive und momentaner Einsatz in der Ukraine.
Wirklich sehenswert.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Gegenmaßnahme wäre etwas höher zu fliegen damit die anderen Maßnahmen wirken können.


Solche Raketen wirken bis 4000m und für solche Einsätze ist der Tiefflug unter diesen geografischen Bedingungen optimal.
Da stand einer einfach günstig, hörte den Hubschrauber scheinbar kommen und hatte früh genug angelegt.

Bei unseren Übungen damals, flogen die Mi-24 auch im Tiefflug über das Gefechtsfeld.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei unseren Übungen damals, flogen die Mi-24 auch im Tiefflug über das Gefechtsfeld.


Man sollte auch wissen, dass Menschenleben in der Sowjetdoktrin einen Scheiß wert sind und man das in Kauf nimmt bevor man das schreibt.


----------



## Tschetan (12. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man sollte auch wissen, dass Menschenleben in der Sowjetdoktrin einen Scheiß wert sind und man das in Kauf nimmt bevor man das schreibt.



In welcher Doktrin zählen Leben?


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> In welcher Doktrin zählen Leben?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyCvJjb5uss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal am Beispiel Kampfpanzer...

Meine Güte, lies/schau dich ein bevor du mitdiskutierst.


----------



## Tschetan (12. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen Zeitraum meinst du da?
Also mal Typen als Beispiel.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Sind eigentlich von den Amis Flugzeugträger im schwarzen Meer?
Oder in der Nordsee bzw Ostsee?
Und wo sind Flugzeuge fest stationiert? In Polen wahrscheinlich und baltische Staaten oder?
In Deutschland würde mir Rammstein einfallen.
Bei Wikipedia steht das die Amis 11 Flugzeugträger im Dienst haben.
10 der Nimitz-Klasse und einen der Gerald-R.-Ford-Klasse.
Das sind fast 1000 Kampf-Flugzeuge welche die transportieren können.
Das wäre 1/3 ihrer gesamten Luftwaffe.
Aber die würden niemals alle Flugzeugträger in die Region schicken.
Und die müssten auch gut geschützt werden.

Ich will nicht den 3. Weltkrieg herbeibeschwören aber das interessiert mich schon.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre 1/3 ihrer gesamten Luftwaffe.


Nein die Flugzeuge auf den Trägern gehören zur Navy, nicht zur Air Force


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein die Flugzeuge auf den Trägern gehören zur Navy, nicht zur Air Force


Dann eben ihrer gesamten Armee.  
Insgesamt sollen die USA fast 3000 Flugzeuge haben.
Aber das sind auch nicht alles Kampfjets.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und jetzt fordert die Union plötzlich den Kauf von Iron Dome. Verrückte Welt.... oO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen, das ist komplett nutzlos, solange man nicht um jeden Preis Personenschäden durch über eine scharf definierte, sehr kurze Grenze kommende low-tech Flugkörper verhindern muss. Aber das stoppt doch eine wir-waren-zwar-16-Jahre-SteuergeldveruntreuerVerteidigungsminister-aber-jetzt-sind-wir-Oppostion Partei nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich von den Amis Flugzeugträger im schwarzen Meer?
> Oder in der Nordsee?
> Und wo sind Flugzeuge fest stationiert? In Polen wahrscheinlich und baltische Staaten oder?
> In Deutschland würde mir Rammstein einfallen.
> ...



Nein. Laut Montreux sollten diese zu groß und damit verboten sein.









						Vertrag von Montreux – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Anfang Januar waren nur 2 Träger im Einsatz.









						„Carl Vinson“ und „Harry S. Truman“: Nur Zwei US-Flugzeugträger auf Einsatzfahrt
					

Zum Jahreswechsel sind nur zwei der elf Flugzeugträger der US Navy auf den Weltmeeren unterwegs, und zwar die USS "Carl Vinson" im Pazifik und die USS "Harry S. Truman" im Mittelmeer.




					www.flugrevue.de
				




Antwort der Russen darauf 





__





						Military Watch Magazine
					






					militarywatchmagazine.com


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein. Laut Montreux sollten diese zu groß und damit verboten sein.


Ist nur die Frage was die Türkei im Nato-Bündnisfall machen würde.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wo sind Flugzeuge fest stationiert? In Polen wahrscheinlich und baltische Staaten oder?
> In Deutschland würde mir Rammstein einfallen.


Rammstein, Spangdahlem und das Wiesbaden Army Airfield sind die wichtigsten in Deutschland. 
Die Air Base Geilenkirchen hat eine Sonderrolle. Denn das ist ein NATO-Stützpunkt, und beherbergt die E3A-AWACS Verbände der NATO.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind fast 1000 Kampf-Flugzeuge welche die transportieren können.
> Das wäre 1/3 ihrer gesamten Luftwaffe.





RyzA schrieb:


> Insgesamt sollen die USA fast 3000 Flugzeuge haben.


Die USA haben deutlich mehr als 3000 Flugzeuge. Die Air Force alleine gibt als Anzahl über 5.800 Stück an, und die Navy nennt über 2.600 Flugzeuge. Selbst das USMC nennt über 1.300 Maschinen ihr Eigen. Die Army kommt laut Internet auf über 4.400 Maschinen. Wieviel davon reine Kampfflugzeuge sind, kann man natürlich nicht genau sagen. In die Zahlen fließen auch Helikopter & Co. ein. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage was die Türkei im Nato-Bündnisfall machen würde.


Gute Fragen. Wahrscheinlich Neutral bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Gute Fragen. Wahrscheinlich Neutral bleiben.


Wäre aber problematisch weil die Türkei auch Nato Staat ist.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage was die Türkei im Nato-Bündnisfall machen würde.


Ich denke nicht das es sinnvoll wäre, mit den Kisten in das Schwarze Meer zu schippern ?


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es sinnvoll wäre, mit den Kisten in das Schwarze Meer zu schippern ?


Naja, von dort aus haben sie kürzeste Entfernung. Oder von der Ostsee aus.
Aber sie müßten gut geschützt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es sinnvoll wäre, mit den Kisten in das Schwarze Meer zu schippern ?


Wäre völlig sinnbefreit mit einem Flugzeugträger in das schwarze Meer zu fahren, zum einen weil es recht gut aufgeklärt ist, so das die genaue Position sehr schnell bekannt wird und dann weil man ihn da fast in der gesamtes Fläche des Meeres permanent mit deutlich billigeren Marschflugkörpern / Antischiffsraketen vom Festland aus beschiesen kann und irgend einer davon wird ihn dann schon mal früher oder später treffen, egal wie gut du den Flugzeugträger auch versuchst abzuschirmen.
Da benötigt man von russisches Seite nicht mal eine Flotte für, wenn es da nur um die reine Abwehr geht.

Abgesehen davon hat ein Flugzeugträger dort, genau wie in der Nord- / Ostsee absolut keinen taktischen Wert, da es genug NATO-Staaten als Anrainer gibt, von wo aus man auch bei in etwa der selben Anflugstrecke landgestützt mit seinen Maschinen starten und landen kann (Türkei, Baltische Staaten, Polen, usw).


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre völlig sinnbefreit mit einem Flugzeugträger in das schwarze Meer zu fahren, zum einen weil es recht gut aufgeklärt ist, so das die genaue Position sehr schnell bekannt wird und dann weil man ihn da fast in der gesamtes Fläche des Meeres permanent mit deutlich billigeren Marschflugkörpern / Kurzstreckenraketen vom Festland aus beschiesen kann und irgend einer davon wird ihn dann schon mal treffen, egal wie gut du den Flugzeugträger auch versuchst abzuschirmen.
> Da benötigt man von russisches Seite nicht mal eine Flotte für, wenn es da nur um die reine Abwehr geht.
> 
> Abgesehen davon hat ein Flugzeugträger dort, genau wie in der Nord- / Ostsee absolut keinen taktischen Wert, da es genug NATO-Staaten als Anrainer gibt, von wo aus man auch bei in etwa der selben Anflugstrecke landgestützt mit seinen Maschinen starten und landen kann (Türkei, Baltische Staaten, Polen, usw).


Ich sollte weniger C&C spielen.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, von dort aus haben sie kürzeste Entfernung. Oder von der Ostsee aus.
> Aber sie müßten gut geschützt werden.


Ich denke das sie kaum zu schützen sind. Sie werden entweder durch die Masse der angreifenden Raketen zerstört, oder mit Zirkons. https://www.businessinsider.de/tech...and-testet-anti-schiffs-rakete-zirkon-2017-4/


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Also, nachdem wir quasi "live" in de Ukraine mitbekommen, dass 

a) die Russen entweder über keine Präzisionswaffen verfügen
oder
b) die russischen Präzisionswaffen alles andere als präzis sind
oder 
c) die zu doof sind, ihre Präzisionswaffen präzise einzusetzen

halte ich es für ein schweres Gerücht, dass die "Zirkon" überhaupt irgendwas treffen würde, außer sie hat einen Atomsprengkopf obendrauf.

Und in der Tat macht ein Träger im schwarzen Meer wenig Sinn.

Alle maritimen Primärziele (Kreuzer/Zerstörer) könnten von der Nato/USA binnen 1-2 h ausgeschaltet werden.
Dazu bedarf es maximal 2 B-2 Bomber, die irgendwo über dem östlichen Mittelmeer/Griechenland kreisen.
Eine B-2 kann ausreichend AGM-158C JASSM-ER (ca. 1.000 km Reichweite) oder AGM-158D JASSM-XR tragen (ca. 1.900 km Reichweite)
Die Russen haben keine Technologie, um diese Tarnkappen-Cruise-Missiles abzufangen.
​


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

Jetzt kaufen die die F-35...
Ob das wirklich das Flugzeug ist was wir benötigen?









						Passives Radar: Deutsche Technik enttarnt US-Kampfjet F-35
					

Das Passivradarsystem eines deutschen Herstellers hat den US-Kampfflieger F-35 mehr als hundert Kilometer lang verfolgt. Dabei sollte der Jet eigentlich für Radarsysteme unsichtbar sein.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						„Erwarten Sie nicht mehr Geld!“: US-Politiker üben massive Kritik am F-35-Programm
					

Die Lockheed Martin F-35 macht nach wie vor Probleme. Bei einer Anhörung im US-Repräsentantenhaus machten Politiker ihrem Ärger über verfehlte Ziele, ausufernde Kosten und mangelnde Fähigkeiten Luft – ein sehr unangenehmer Termin für die Vertreter der Gegenseite.




					www.flugrevue.de
				




Wäre da nicht der EF ein völlig ausreichendes Gerät ?


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt kaufen die die F-35...
> Ob das wirklich das Flugzeug ist was wir benötigen?


Ja, weil es besser ist, als alles, was die Russen haben.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

b) die russischen Präzisionswaffen alles andere als präzis sind
oder

Irgendwie gibt es immer die gleichen Behauptungen, dabei gibt es genug Beispiele im Netz um sich zu informieren? 

Ich weiß nicht ob man hier Videos zum Einsatz posten kann?

1.Krasnopol Artigeschosse 
2.Kalaschnikow Kamikazedrohne
3.Orion Drohne

Sind nur 3 von vielen Präzisionswaffen. Videos aus Syrien und der Ukraine gibt es genug.
Die Kalibr sind auch noch zu nennen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, weil es besser ist, als alles, was die Russen haben.



Was macht sie so viel besser, als zB einen Eurofighrer, Mig-35, oder Su-35?


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind nur 3 von vielen Präzisionswaffen. Videos aus Syrien und der Ukraind gibt es genug.


Ja vor allem wie sie auch Zivilgebäude treffen.

Entweder taugen die nichts oder die "Kollateralschäden" sind Absicht.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sollte weniger C&C spielen.


Ich lass das mal für dich da. Evtl. gefällt es dir ja.  



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BL9oFHzfZ3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SswGwg-_J68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCPmRnUZb3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt kaufen die die F-35...
> Ob das wirklich das Flugzeug ist was wir benötigen?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht der EF ein völlig ausreichendes Gerät ?


Der EF ist im Kern ein Luftüberlegenheitsjäger. Luft-Boden ist zwar möglich, aber noch eingeschränkt.
Vor der F-35 war die F-18 im Gespräch. Es geht hier vorallem um die nukleare Teilhabe. Dafür ist die F-35 bereits vorgesehen. Der EF nicht.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt kaufen die die F-35...
> Ob das wirklich das Flugzeug ist was wir benötigen?


Der Eurofighter war schon veraltet durch Sparmaßnahmen als er neu war.
Kaum Tarnkappenfähigkeiten und keine Schubvektorsteuerung.

Da halte ich ein bereis entwickeltes und top modernes Ami-Flugzeug eine viel bessere Wahl, als da selbst und noch viel teurer nen schlechten Kompromiss wieder selbst zu entwickeln.

Und ja, auch wenn der Eurofighter bei Wikipedia als Mehrzweckkampflugzeug drin steht und in Deutschland auch so genutzt wird, wäre er wohl besser mit einer F-22 Raptor vergleichbar, welcher er haushoch unterlegen wäre.

Hier gehts mehr drum antike Tornados abzulösen.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Mal noch eine andere Frage:

Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass 4 Nato-Mitgliedsstaaten selber Atomwaffen haben.
Die USA, Großbrittanien und Frankreich. Aber wer ist der 4.? Das hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind nur 3 von vielen Präzisionswaffen. Videos aus Syrien und der Ukraine gibt es genug.


Ich sehe nur, dass die Russen Krankenhäuser und Wohnblöcke zerstören.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was macht sie so viel besser, als zB einen Eurofighrer, Mig-35, oder Su-35?


Die Genannten sind auf dem Radar immer sichtbar, die F-35 nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> welcher er haushoch unterlegen wäre.


Diese Einschätzung gibt die Realität nicht her


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal für dich da. Evtl. gefällt es dir ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt, aber gibt es den EF nicht als Jagdbombervariante ?
Ich verstehe nur nicht, das man sich ein Stealth Flugzeug kaufen will, was man selber schon enttarnt hat und in seinen Luftkampfeigenschaften unterlegen ist?
Dazu kommen die bekannten Mängel, Preis und Wartungsaufwand.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Einschätzung gibt die Realität nicht her


Doch. Denn heutzutage gibt es keinen richtigen Dogfight mehr. Die F22 holt den Eurofighter runter noch bevor dieser die F22 auf dem Radar sieht aus 100km Entfernung.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, das man sich ein Stealth Flugzeug kaufen will, was man selber schon enttarnt hat


Wenn es einmal enttarnt wurde, heißt es nicht, dass es immer enttarnt wird.
Das Flugzeug hat nunmal einen viel geringeren Radarquerschnitt als jeder Tornado oder Eurofighter.
Gerade als Bomber macht das Sinn.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Der EF ist im Kern ein Luftüberlegenheitsjäger. Luft-Boden ist zwar möglich, aber noch eingeschränkt.


Der Eurofighter war von Anfang an auch primär als reiner Luftüberlegenheitsjäger konzipiert und entsprechend auch darauf hin optimiert.
Das man dann doch von Seiten der Bundeswehr / des Verteidigungsministeriums gerne ein Multirollenflugzeug haben wollte, auch um die Aufgaben des in die Jahre gekommenen Tornados übernehmen zu können, ist einem mal wieder erst recht spät während der Entwicklung in den Sinn gekommen, was dann auch zu weiterer Verzögerung führte, weil er für diesen deutschen Sonderwunsch erst einmal nachträglich angepasst werden musste...

Mit dem Ergebnis das man nun mit dem Eurofighter einen Luftüberlegenheitsjäger hat welcher aber auch nur mit starken Einschränkungen ein paar der Aufgaben des Tornado übernehmen kann, aber durch die dafür notwendigen Anpassungen sehr viel teurer geworden ist als ursprünglich geplant und es trotzdem weiterhin einen Ersatz für den Tornado erfordert (u.a. da der Eurofighter dafür überhaupt nicht die nötige Traglast bei der Bewaffnung / Zusatzausrüstung bereitstellen kann).

Kurz um, das Eurofighter Projekt war mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel dafür was in unserem Verteidigungsministerium so alles seit über 20 Jahren völlig schief läuft, indem man für sehr viel Geld Material bestellt / entwickeln lässt was überhaupt nicht zum benötigten Aufgabenprofil passt und es dann, indem man noch mehr Geld mit vollen Händen zum Fenster rauswirft, nachträglich so lange daran rumbasteln lässt bis man etwas hat das viel teurer ist und immer noch nicht das Einsatzprofil umfänglich erfüllen kann und dadurch auch noch mit drastischer Verzögerung erst in der Truppe eingeführt werden kann.

Im Grunde eine mehr als traurige Angelegenheit, in jeglicher Hinsicht, auch weil der Eurofighter als solches, als reiner Luftüberlegenheitsjäger, wirklich alles andere als eine schlechte Maschine ist. 



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Doch. Denn heutzutage gibt es keinen richtigen Dogfight mehr. Die F22 holt den Eurofighter runter noch bevor dieser die F22 auf dem Radar sieht aus 100km Entfernung.



Stealth-Flugzeuge waren damals auch nicht das primäre Gegnerprofil, mit welchen der Eurofighter entwickelt wurde (da noch gar nicht das Thema bei möglichen Gegnern), sondern ehr die Dominanz über Gegner wie die MiG-29, SU-35, F-14, Mirage und die F-18.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Wieviele F-35 Maschinen wurden eigentlich bestellt? Und wie teuer sind die?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieviele F-35 Maschinen wurden eigentlich bestellt? Und wie teuer sind die?


Im Gespräch sind rund 35 Maschinen, zum Preis von etwa 100 Millionen Euro pro Maschine.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Doch. Denn heutzutage gibt es keinen richtigen Dogfight mehr. Die F22 holt den Eurofighter runter noch bevor dieser die F22 auf dem Radar sieht aus 100km Entfernung.


"Hensoldt sei es mit seinem Passivradarsystem "Twinvis" tatsächlich gelungen, die Jets am Himmel zu verfolgen, berichtet gerade das US-Magazin "Defense News". Der Coup sei geglückt, als die Maschinen die Luftfahrtschau wieder verlassen hätten. Das Unternehmen bestätigte den Bericht auf SPIEGEL-Nachfrage."  









						Passives Radar: Deutsche Technik enttarnt US-Kampfjet F-35
					

Das Passivradarsystem eines deutschen Herstellers hat den US-Kampfflieger F-35 mehr als hundert Kilometer lang verfolgt. Dabei sollte der Jet eigentlich für Radarsysteme unsichtbar sein.




					www.spiegel.de
				




wie lange soll dieser Vorteil wirken ? Man kauft ein Flugzeug doch für eine lange Zeit ? Was bleibt dann noch vom Flugzeug übrig ? Gerade wenn man ihm nach der Entdeckung schnellere, besser manövrierfähige Jäger an die Ferse heftet ? Gegen Bananenrepubliken sicher ok, aber wer ist unserer angenommener Feind ?
Es gab mal den Gedanken das Jäger keine Kanonen mehr benötigten, was sich bitter rächte im Vietnamkrieg.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> wie lange soll dieser Vorteil wirken ?


Bis die Entwicklung in der Truppe und insbesondere beim Gegner ist, dürfte das 10-15 Jahre dauern.
Das Kernthema ist doch, das Hensoldt ein westliches Unternehmen ist.
Gehe davon aus, dass die USA deutlich länger schon davon wussten, als die Öffentlichkeit und mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit jetzt schon an Verbesserungen arbeiten.

Es ist wie immer.
Natürlich wird "gegen" einen taktischen oder strategischen militärischen Vorteil Forschung betrieben, um diesen Vorteil auszuschalten.

Zum "Vorfall" wird ja auch im Bericht Stellung bezogen:
_Was allerdings auch zur Wahrheit gehört: Die beiden F-35, die Pilot Olson und sein Kollege flogen, waren mit speziellen Radarreflektoren ausgestattet. Diese sollten dafür sorgen, dass die beiden Jets auf friedlicher Mission bei der Luftraumüberwachung auf jeden Fall sichtbar sind. Das ist eine übliche Praxis in solchen Situationen._

Ergänzend:
Die Maschinen hatten Außentanks montiert.
Diese vergrößern die Dedektierbarkeit um das grob 1000-fache...^^

Im Ernstfall hat dann auch das Hensoldt System maximal einen Mückenschiss auf dem Radargerät und ob dann der Beobachter dies auch als Flugzeug erkennt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Der Vorteil der F-35 besteht ja nicht alleinig in den Stealth-Fähigkeiten.
Es ist mit Ausnahme der F-22 und der B-2 eines der fortschrittlichsten Waffensystem, die überhaupt derzeit auf dem Markt erhältlich sind und technologisch allen russischen und chinesischen Systemen um mind. 10 Jahre voraus.
Alleine aus diesem Grund ist es eine vernünftige Option, diese Flugzeuge zu erwerben.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. März 2022)

Und es stand dabei, dass sie den Abflug verfolgt haben, dh. sie wussten wann und wo das Flugzeug in welche Richtung gestartet ist.

Wenn man auf dem Radar ganz random eine Art "Vogel" sieht, dann wird man das nicht so einfach zuordnen können.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber gibt es den EF nicht als Jagdbombervariante ?


UK hat den EF als Jagdbomber im Einsatz glaube ich. Aber in einer eigens modifizierten Variante. Ich weiß nicht ob die der nuklearen Teilhabe entspricht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, das man sich ein Stealth Flugzeug kaufen will, was man selber schon enttarnt hat und in seinen Luftkampfeigenschaften unterlegen ist?


Die F-35 ist per se kein Luftüberlegenheitsjäger. Einzuordnen ist sie zwischen F-22 und F-18.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu kommen die bekannten Mängel, Preis und Wartungsaufwand.


Die gleichen Argumente kann man beim Eurofighter auch nennen. Mit nur einem Unterschied: Die Supply-Chain bei der F-35 funktioniert.



Tschetan schrieb:


> wie lange soll dieser Vorteil wirken ? Man kauft ein Flugzeug doch für eine lange Zeit ? Was bleibt dann noch vom Flugzeug übrig ? Gerade wenn man ihm nach der Entdeckung schnellere, besser manövrierfähige Jäger an die Ferse heftet ?


Das bleibt von den Controllern in der E3A-Sentry welche auf sicherer Seite hoch über dem Verband operiert, sicher nicht unbemerkt, und sie schicken den Angreifern eine CAP auf den Pelz. Wenn überhaupt... Die E3A sieht genau was in der Luft ist, und passt den Anflugsvektor der F-35 einfach an.

Ich verstehe deine Kritik, aber auch die Entwicklung bei Flugzeugen bleibt nicht stehen. Schön zu sehen an der F-15, 16 & 18. Die Maschinen wurden immer weiter modernisiert und angepasst. Das gleiche wird bei der F-35 auch passieren.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

__





						Russland stellt erste S-500-Brigade in Dienst
					

Letzte Woche ist die erste Brigade des S-500 Prometheus-Langstrecken-Luftverteidigungssystems (ADS) bei der 1. Spezialarmee in Dienst gestellt worden.




					esut.de
				




Ich denke nur das die Momentanen Flugzeuge, ihren Vorteil in nächster Zeit verlieren werden und wenn man das momentane Geschehen sieht, wird die Aufgabe der F-35 sicher nicht nur auf das transportieren von Atombomben sein ?
Scheinbar werden in bestimmten Geografischen Gegenden auch noch Missionen durchgeführt werden müssen, wo selbst Manpads zur Gefahr werden könnten ?
Bei Entdeckung natürlich auch direkte Luftkämpfe ? Wie soll sich ein langsameres, weniger manövrierfähiges Kampfflugzeug da behaupten ?

Ich hätte eher an die bewährte F-15 gedacht


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Doch. Denn heutzutage gibt es keinen richtigen Dogfight mehr.


Also haben wir uns das vor ein paar Tagen in der Ukraine nur eingebildet.
Okay die Ukraine hat vielleicht keine guten BVR Fähigkeiten, aber die Russen schon.

Ach ja das hat man im Vietnamkrieg übrigens auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> UK hat den EF als Jagdbomber im Einsatz glaube ich. Aber in einer eigens modifizierten Variante. Ich weiß nicht ob die der nuklearen Teilhabe entspricht.
> 
> 
> Die F-35 ist per se kein Luftüberlegenheitsjäger. Einzuordnen ist sie zwischen F-22 und F-18.
> ...



Naja,die Russen haben auch A-50 und arbeiten an einer besseren Variante.
Ich denke nur das selbst die Vorgängermodell effektiver wären, um eine Chance gegen Migs und Su zu haben.
Dazu noch ein Luftabwehrsystem, das in der Lage ist, Flugzeuge auf 150km abzuschießen?
Wie soll die F-35 Aufgaben, ähnlich der Su-34 erfüllen, die der Gegenüber ist?
Für mich ist das Vertauen auf Stealth ein Irrweg.

Sie soll doch sicher mehr Aufgaben übernehmen, als Atombomben, irgendwo in die Pampa zu schmeißen?
Ich meine, wenn das alles ist, dürfte es sowieso zu späte sein.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie soll die F-35 Aufgaben, ähnlich der Su-34 erfüllen, die der Gegenüber ist?


Die SU-34 ist eine sowjetische Reaktion auf die F15E Strike Eagle und konzeptionell ein Kind der 1990ger.
Ein technologische Pendant "JaBo" in einer echten Dualfähigkeit wäre die SU-57.
Davon gibt es aber nur sehr wenige bisher in Russland.
Abweichend von den Wicki-Weisheiten schmeisse ich mal ca. 6-8 fliegende Stück in den Raum.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie soll doch sicher mehr Aufgaben übernehmen, als Atombomben, irgendwo in die Pampa zu schmeißen?


Die atomare Teilhabe ist letztlich ein Zulassungsthema, welches Kampfflugzeug eine Freifallatombombe tragen darf und welches nicht, so irre sich das anhört.
Die B-61 ist unterm Strich eine relativ leichte Bombe mit, so aus dem Kopf, knappen 550 kg Gewicht.
Die nukleare Teilhabe ist nur ein (politischer) Nebenschauplatz.

Die Hauptaufgabe der F-35 sind Präzisionsangriffe auf militärische oder taktisch/strategische Logistikziele bei gleichzeitiger Möglichkeit, sie defensiv gegen Abfangjäger beim Approach zu verteidigen und beim Leave Feindflugzeuge additiv zu engagen und dabei Lufthoheit sicher zu stellen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn das alles ist, dürfte es sowieso zu späte sein.


für was?


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Hauptaufgabe der F-35 sind Präzisionsangriffe auf militärische oder taktisch/strategische Logistikziele bei gleichzeitiger Möglichkeit, sie defensiv gegen Abfangjäger beim Approach zu verteidigen und beim Leave Feindflugzeuge additiv zu engagen und dabei Lufthoheit sicher zu stellen.



Es ist nur die " Stealth " Fähigkeit, die nicht einmal der F-117 gegenüber einem halbwegs funktionierenden Abwehrsystem funktionierte. 
Anzunehmen, das es in der Zukunft, oder sogar jetzt , unmöglich sein soll dieses Flugzeug zu entdecken ist blauäugig.
Aufgrund ihrer Geschwindigkeit, Manövrierfähigkeit und auch die Beschränkung auf den Einsitzer, ist sie nicht unbedingt Zukunftsfähig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieviele F-35 Maschinen wurden eigentlich bestellt? Und wie teuer sind die?


es sollen 35 f-35 bestellt werden und die kosten pro stück wohl um die 70 millionen.



zur restlichen diskussion: ab 2040 (sofern dann tatsächlich fertig) soll es doch ohnehin den fcas geben? wäre also eh alles für nicht mal 20 jahre. zumindest hat unsere verteidigungsministerin diesen noch mal erwähnt und auch, dass auch deutschland weiter dran festhalten möchte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Vertauen auf Stealth ein Irrweg.


Stealth ist der einzig richtige weg. Schließlich geht es, seitdem es keine offenen massenschlachen mehr gibt, nur darum, nicht gesehen zu werden. Alles andere wäre auch nur das eigene todesurteil.
Und um mal meine weissagung zur zukunft kund zu tun, ich denke die entwicklung wird langfristig in richtung drohnen gehen. Die kann man recht klein bauen, schwer bewaffnen, man riskiert keine piloten, sie sind billiger als flugzeuge und mit stealth-technologie ausgestattet dürften sie nicht mehr aufspürbar sein.
Außerdem würden sich automatische "kampfstationen" gut machen die auf alles schießen, was sich im umkreis  bewegt. (fern-aktiviert mit MG oder luftabwehr-raketen bestückt) Damit ließen sich verteidigungstellungen oder fallen bauen.

Edit:


Tschetan schrieb:


> "Hensoldt sei es mit seinem Passivradarsystem "Twinvis" tatsächlich gelungen, die Jets am Himmel zu verfolgen, berichtet gerade das US-Magazin "Defense News". Der Coup sei geglückt, als die Maschinen die Luftfahrtschau wieder verlassen hätten. Das Unternehmen bestätigte den Bericht auf SPIEGEL-Nachfrage."
> wie lange soll dieser Vorteil wirken ?


Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das das ziel von hensold war eine F35 zu verfolgen. Das ist vieleicht ein positiver nebeneffekt.
Wenn das ding seinem namen aber alle ehre macht, dann ist es passiv und ist dadurch kaum zu orten. Damit sind wir auch wieder beim thema "stealth", denn was du nicht orten kannst, kannst du auch nicht zerstören.

Edit 2:


juko888 schrieb:


> zur restlichen diskussion: ab 2040 (sofern dann tatsächlich fertig) soll es doch ohnehin den fcas geben? wäre also eh alles für nicht mal 20 jahre. zumindest hat unsere verteidigungsministerin diesen noch mal erwähnt und auch, dass auch deutschland weiter dran festhalten möchte.


Die F 35 wird bei uns den tornado ersetzen müssen, also atom-waffen tragen, elektronische kriegsführung und ggf. aufklärung. Das fcas wird dann aktiv bekämpfen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn das ding seinem namen aber alle ehre macht, dann ist es passiv und ist dadurch kaum zu orten. Damit sind wir auch wieder beim thema "stealth", denn was du nicht orten kannst, kannst du auch nicht zerstören.


Das Thema beim Passivradar ist, dass man ein Loch in der Strahlung sucht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Edit 2:
> 
> Die F 35 wird bei uns den tornado ersetzen müssen, also atom-waffen tragen, elektronische kriegsführung und ggf. aufklärung. Das fcas wird dann aktiv bekämpfen.


"der/das" fcas soll ebenso atomwaffen tragen können. im grunde habe ich bisherige berichte dazu so verstanden, dass das fcas inkl. drohnenbegleitung quasi alles in einem vereinen soll? klang für mich bisher so als ob damit der tornado und (!) der eurofighter ersetzt werden soll.





__





						Future Combat Air System – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> Bei der deutschen Luftwaffe soll es ab etwa 2040 den Eurofighter Typhoon (und ggf. später auch den Tornado-Nachfolger) ersetzen, bei den französischen Luftstreitkräften die Rafale.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Thema beim Passivradar ist, dass man ein Loch in der Strahlung sucht.


Dann könnte man damit theoretisch auch "getarnte" flugkörper finden,wobei wohl die reichweite nicht die allerhöchste sein dürfte...


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Stealth ist der einzig richtige weg. Schließlich geht es, seitdem es keine offenen massenschlachen mehr gibt, nur darum, nicht gesehen zu werden. Alles andere wäre auch nur das eigene todesurteil.
> Und um mal meine weissagung zur zukunft kund zu tun, ich denke die entwicklung wird langfristig in richtung drohnen gehen. Die kann man recht klein bauen, schwer bewaffnen, man riskiert keine piloten, sie sind billiger als flugzeuge und mit stealth-technologie ausgestattet dürften sie nicht mehr aufspürbar sein.
> Außerdem würden sich automatische "kampfstationen" gut machen die auf alles schießen, was sich im umkreis  bewegt. (fern-aktiviert mit MG oder luftabwehr-raketen bestückt) Damit ließen sich verteidigungstellungen oder fallen bauen.
> 
> ...



Sie sind in einigen Ländern am forschen und testen. So hat schon die Länge der Radarwellen , bzw das Fliegen der Flugzeuge durch die vorhandenen "Wellen" die Möglichkeit zur Erkennung.



			https://www.sps-aviation.com/experts-speak/?id=576&h=Chinas-Anti-Stealth-Radar
		









						Struna-1 – Russlands Radarfalle gegen unsichtbare Stealth-Jets
					

Russland behauptet, dass seine S-400 und S-300 Raketen die Tarnkappen-Jets vom Himmel holen können. Helfen soll dabei das Struna-1-Radar.




					www.stern.de
				




Das sind nur bekannte Geräte die sogar schon auf Messen ausgestellt wurden.

Genauso ist es mit der zukünftigen Drohnentechnik. Die F-35 ist ein Einsitzer und der Betrieb von Wingman Drohnen, ist damit eingeschränkt und begrenzt. 

Ich denke das F-15, als Analogie dazu, besser geeignet wären gerade in der Zukunft, obwohl ihre Ausrüstung da sicher nicht optimiert werden müsste ?









						Ochotnik als „loyal wingman“: So wird die Su-30SM2 zur „Super Suchoi“
					

Die Suchoi Su-30 ist das erfolgreichste Derivat der "Flanker"-Familie. Russlands Marine erhielt kürzlich die ersten Exemplare der neuen Variante Su-30SM2. Die besticht mit stärkerem Triebwerk – und kann künftig Drohnen steuern. Auch die Stealth-Drohne Ochotnik.




					www.flugrevue.de
				




Man kämpft vielleicht mal gegen einen Hightec Gegner?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> "der/das" fcas soll ebenso atomwaffen tragen können. im grunde habe ich bisherige berichte dazu so verstanden, dass das fcas inkl. drohnenbegleitung quasi alles in einem vereinen soll? klang für mich bisher so als ob damit der tornado und (!) der eurofighter ersetzt werden soll.


Bis die umstellung abgeschlossen ist, vergehen aber auch nochmal locker 20 jahre... also werden die F 35 frühestens 2060 überflüssig... (wenn alles glatt läuft, nur wann tut es das mal)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie sind in einigen Ländern am forschen und testen. So hat schon die Länge der Radarwellen , bzw das Fliegen der Flugzeuge durch die vorhandenen "Wellen" die Möglichkeit zur Erkennung.


Auch dafür wird es anpassungen geben und wenn man die stellungen einfach aus der ferne mit raketen beschießt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Genauso ist es mit der zukünftigen Drohnentechnik. Die F-35 ist ein Einsitzer und der Betrieb von Wingmsn Drohnen ist damit eingeschränkt und begrenzt.


Wieso? Den drohnen ist es egal von wo sie gesteuert werden. Mal davon ab, auf lange sicht wird die drohnen-steuerung wohl der computer übernehmen.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bis die umstellung abgeschlossen ist, vergehen aber auch nochmal locker 20 jahre... also werden die F 35 frühestens 2060 überflüssig... (wenn alles glatt läuft, nur wann tut es das mal)
> 
> Auch dafür wird es anpassungen geben und wenn man die stellungen einfach aus der ferne mit raketen beschießt.
> 
> Wieso? Den drohnen ist es egal von wo sie gesteuert werden. Mal davon ab, auf lange sicht wird die drohnen-steuerung wohl der computer übernehmen.



Ich denke das Stealth irgendwo seine physikalischen Grenzen hat.
Der zweite Sitz kann gut für einen Drohnenoperateur besetzt werden und wenn es wirklich 4 Drohnen werden, hat er einiges zu tun. Dabei ist die Tarnfähigkeit des eigenen Flugzeuges zweitrangig, weil Drohnen, die eigene "Sichtweite", wesentlich erweitert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das Stealth irgendwo seine physikalischen Grenzen hat.


Hat es sicherlich, aber deshalb hab ich ja weiter oben schon orakelt, das irgendwann nur noch drohnen fliegen. Die kann man kleiner bauen und ein menschen-gesteuerter "haupt-flieger" wird auch nicht zwingend benötigt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Der zweite Sitz kann gut für einen Drohnenoperateur besetzt werden und wenn es wirklich 4 Drohnen werden, hat er einiges zu tun.


Die schafft der co-pilot sowieso nicht gleichzeitig. weshalb die SU-30SM2 nur eine als wingman hat.
Beim fcas werden die wohl eher computer-gesteuert sein und den piloten im "haupt-flieger" nur unterstützen. (automatisch zugewiesene ziele angreifen, die umgebung im auge behalten usw. damit sich der pilot auf`s fliegen konzentrieren kann)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dabei ist die Tarnfähigkeit des eigenen Flugzeuges zweitrangig, weil Drohnen, die eigene "Sichtweite", wesentlich erweitert.


Eher nicht. Wenn du den zentralen flieger weg machst, dann hat sich auch das thema drohnen erledigt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hat es sicherlich, aber deshalb hab ich ja weiter oben schon orakelt, das irgendwann nur noch drohnen fliegen. Die kann man kleiner bauen und ein menschen-gesteuerter "haupt-flieger" wird auch nicht zwingend benötigt.



Die Entwicklung dahingehend ist ja schon seit einer Weile im Gange und der Kurs auch nur logisch.

10 abgeschossene Drohnen, die Bodenunterstützung leisten, sind i.d.R. immer noch günstiger als dabei 1 abgeschossenes Flugzeug zu haben und du hast nicht einen einzigen Piloten riskiert, welcher im Grunde den größten Verlust am Abschuss dastellt, da du einen gut ausgebildeten Piloten üblicherweise nicht mal mir nichts dir nichts von jetzt auf gleich ersetzen kannst, anders als ein paar Drohnen, oder evt. auch noch das Flugzeug selbst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein. Laut Montreux sollten diese zu groß und damit verboten sein.



Nicht wenn sich die Türkei akut durch Krieg bedroht sieht und §21 in Kraft setzt, dann darf sie frei nach Schnautze einladen.
Und in diversen Drohungen Putins gegen die NATO insgesamt würde die Türkei mit Krieg bedroht,  Akutheit ergibt sich aus der Wirkungslosigkeit internationaler Friedensabkommen gegen einen Staat wie Russland, dem internationale Abkommen und Frieden nachweislich scheiß egal sind.


Der Sinn steht auf einer ganz anderen Seite, wie bereits festgestellt wurde. In der Badewanne sind allenfalls Hubschrauberträger militärisch sinnvoll, für den Einsatz von Starrflüglern haben die USA genug verbündete Flugplätze in der Gegend. Einen Träger zu entsenden wäre also wenn dann eine rein diplomatische Geste. Aber von einem Kaliber, zu dem im Moment niemand den Mut hat.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sich die Türkei akut durch Krieg bedroht sieht und §21 in Kraft setzt, dann darf sie frei nach Schnautze einladen.
> Und in diversen Drohungen Putins gegen die NATO insgesamt würde die Türkei mit Krieg bedroht,  Akutheit ergibt sich aus der Wirkungslosigkeit internationaler Friedensabkommen gegen einen Staat wie Russland, dem internationale Abkommen und Frieden nachweislich scheiß egal sind.
> 
> 
> Der Sinn steht auf einer ganz anderen Seite, wie bereits festgestellt wurde. In der Badewanne sind allenfalls Hubschrauberträger militärisch sinnvoll, für den Einsatz von Starrflüglern haben die USA genug verbündete Flugplätze in der Gegend. Einen Träger zu entsenden wäre also wenn dann eine rein diplomatische Geste. Aber von einem Kaliber, zu dem im Moment niemand den Mut hat.




Darum ging es doch überhaupt nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2022)

Ich antworte auf das, was da steht. Und da steht, dass man wegen dem Vertrag von Montreux keine US-Träger ins schwarze Meer schicken kann und das ist in der aktuellen Situation schlichtweg falsch.
Wenn es dir um was anderes ging, kann ich nichts dafür, dass du nicht fähig bist zu schreiben, um was es dir denn sonst geht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt kaufen die die F-35...
> Ob das wirklich das Flugzeug ist was wir benötigen?



Ich fand schon die F-18-Pläne reichlich pure USA-Schmeichelei, aber die F-35 ist in der tat noch bescheuerter und imho nichts weiter als ein populistischer Schnellschuss.
Ein verdammt teurer.



> Wäre da nicht der EF ein völlig ausreichendes Gerät ?



In seiner aktuellen Form nicht, aber die Einschränkungen liegen primär bei der Avionik und vor allem dazu passender Waffensysteme, nicht bei dem Flugzeug als solchem. Da hat die F-35 einen gewissen Vorteil, weil das US-Militär natürlich eine enge Kooperation zwischen US-Flugzeug- und US-Waffenherstellern sichergestellt hat (read "Geld in den Arsch geblasen, weswegen der Kram so schweine teuer ist"), während man in Europa mal wieder jahrzehntelang zwischen "selber machen" "ich will aber anders" und "lassen wir erstmal und fangen von vorn an" lavriert.




Painkiller schrieb:


> Es geht hier vorallem um die nukleare Teilhabe. Dafür ist die F-35 bereits vorgesehen. Der EF nicht.



Yeah. Weil die US-Armee natürlich keine großen Ambitionen hat, europäische Flugzeuge für US-Atomwaffen zu zertifizieren. Erst recht nicht, wenn man damit der eigenen Luftfahrtindustrie einen Großauftrag verhageln könnte.




FetterKasten schrieb:


> Doch. Denn heutzutage gibt es keinen richtigen Dogfight mehr. Die F22 holt den Eurofighter runter noch bevor dieser die F22 auf dem Radar sieht aus 100km Entfernung.



Einen Eurofighter im Tiefflug kann die F-22 auf 100 km Entfernung nicht einmal angreifen, solange ihr niemand anders die Zielparameter flüstert. Und sollte sie so dämlich sein, es doch zu versuchen, sieht sie im Umkreis von 500 km jeder. Stealth & eigenständiges BYVLOS schließen sich weitestgehend aus, zumindest gegen Gegner bei denen man eins von beiden braucht.



> Wenn es einmal enttarnt wurde, heißt es nicht, dass es immer enttarnt wird.
> Das Flugzeug hat nunmal einen viel geringeren Radarquerschnitt als jeder Tornado oder Eurofighter.
> Gerade als Bomber macht das Sinn.



Solange das Radar des Gegners schlecht genug ist, ist Stealth ein sehr nettes extra, ja. Aber das Level von F-22 und F-35 gilt seit Jahren als knackbar und ein jetzt angeschaftes Flugzeug soll auch in 30 Jahren noch Einsatztauglichkeit sein. Die Frage, ob das Stealth-Niveau der F-35 dann noch einen großen Wert hat, ist berechtigt, zumal die Mühle wegen dem engen Waffenschacht in Stealth-Konfiguration sowie nur ein sehr beschränktes Einsatzpotential hat. Dafür opfert sie aber einiges an Flugeigenschaften und ist eigentlich auch schweine teuer. Vor den heutigen Meldungen waren für Polens angedachte Bestellung in ähnlichem Umfang 200 Millionen pro Stück im Gespräch. Je nachdem, welche Zahlen man nimmt (die letzten großen Bestellungen sind älter und umfassen meist auch große Mengen Ersatzteile oder Betriebskosten, sodass sie weit über genannten Stückkosten liegen), bekommt man dafür rund zwei Eurofighter. Und während sich darüber streiten lässt, ob ein Eurofighter besser als eine F-35 ist, fällt die Antwort bei zweien gegenüber einer wirklich leicht.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Eurofighter war von Anfang an auch primär als reiner Luftüberlegenheitsjäger konzipiert und entsprechend auch darauf hin optimiert.



Der Jäger 90 war als ebensolcher projektiert, aber der Eurofighter wurde als Multi-Role fertigentwickelt, weil ihn alle Nutzer so haben wollen. Das ist nicht wie beim Starfighter-Desaster, wo sich die Luftwaffe einen guten Abfangjäger nachträglich zu einem Haufen Schrott hat modden lassen.



> (u.a. da der Eurofighter dafür überhaupt nicht die nötige Traglast bei der Bewaffnung / Zusatzausrüstung bereitstellen kann).



Naja... laut öffentlicher Daten:

Tornado GR4: 13,5 t Zuladung, davon bis zu 5,3 t Sprit für bis zu 2800 km Reichweite intern respektive bis zu 9 t Waffen
Eurofighter: 12,5 Tonnen Zuladung, davon bis zu 5 t Sprit für 2900 km Reichweite intern respektive bis zu 9 t Waffen.

Netto steht Kapazitäten für 1 t weniger Sprit ein 10% geringerer Verbrauch gegenüber. Bei einer Konfiguration mit vielen externen Tanks und 2,5 t Waffen müssten beide ungefähr gleich aufliegen, bei höherem Waffenanteil ergibt sich ein leichter Vorteil für den Tornado. Insgesamt würde ich bei so kleinen Unterschieden aber erwarten, dass die deutlichen Unterschiede in den Flugeigenschaften die größere Rolle spielen.

Wer den Vergleich dagegen von vorneherein verliert, zumindest laut offiziellen Specs: Die F-35. 8 t Waffen und 2200 km Reichweite mit maximaler interner Betankung bei Flugdaten, die die anderen beide Kreise drum rumfliegen lässt.
(Was von den Daten stimmt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, dass vermutlich stark geschwärzt ist. Den offiziellen Zahlen zu Folge sind zusätzlich zu Sprit und Waffen noch 2 t weitere nicht-Leermasse vorgesehen, was mir sehr großzügig selbst für US-Piloten erscheint.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Bis die Entwicklung in der Truppe und insbesondere beim Gegner ist, dürfte das 10-15 Jahre dauern.
> Das Kernthema ist doch, das Hensoldt ein westliches Unternehmen ist.
> Gehe davon aus, dass die USA deutlich länger schon davon wussten, als die Öffentlichkeit und mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit jetzt schon an Verbesserungen arbeiten.



Radarreflexionseigenschaften verbessert man nicht einmal eben so. Und von den Funktionsprinzip wussten die USA definitiv schon viel länger. Nämlich spätestens seitdem die Serben eine F-117 nach dem gleichen Konzept abgeschossen haben. Wenn sie schlau waren aber schon lange vorher, denn ähnlich Prinzipien nutzt man auch für Wetterradar und zu Forschungszwecken und das schon wesentlich länger. Und dieses Wissen haben auch die Russen - seit 30 Jahren besteht die Herausforderung nur noch darin, ein im militärischen Einsatz gut handhabares Package mit möglichst großer Empfindlichkeit zu schnüren. Wie weit der Gegner (oder auch nur der Freund) damit ist, muss man raten. Aber "die nächsten 30 Jahre nicht im Einsatz" wäre eine ziemlich einseitige Einschätzung.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die F 35 wird bei uns den tornado ersetzen müssen, also atom-waffen tragen, elektronische kriegsführung und ggf. aufklärung. Das fcas wird dann aktiv bekämpfen.



Die F-35 soll nur als Atombomber angeschafft werden. Es gibt bislang auch keine Aufklärungsausführung und im Rumpf ist afaik kein Platz mehr für derartige Ausrüstung vorgesehen, während externe Pods den einzigen Vorteil "Stealth" zu nichte machen würden. Elektronische Kriegsführung verbietet sich unter diesem Aspekt sowieso komplett.


----------



## Tschetan (14. März 2022)

Es ging darum was im Moment geht.
Wenn ein richtiger WK tobt, wird dieser Vertrag Makulatur sein, aber dann wird auch kein Träger mehr aus dem Bosporus rauskommen...

Ansonsten eine gute Analyse zum F-35 Thema.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2022)

Nix "wenn ein richtiger Weltkrieg tobt". Sondern

"Should Turkey consider herself to be threatened with imminent danger of war she shall have the right to apply the provisions of Article 20"
=>
"In time of war, Turkey being belligerent, the provisions of Articles 10 to 18 shall not be applicable; the passage of warships shall be left entirely to the discretion of the Turkish Government."
(die Limitierung auf maximal 45000 t insgesamt für maximal 21 Tage steht in §18)

Beliebige Schiffe von nicht-Schwarzmeeranreinern dürfen passieren, sobald sich die Türkei als von einem Krieg bedroht ERACHTET. Es muss kein Krieg herrschen und Wort für Wort besteht nicht einmal die Forderung danach, dass ein Krieg droht, sondern die Türkei muss sich nur bedroht fühlen. Und dafür hat Russland die Anforderungen auf praktisch null reduziert (genauer auf "ein souveräner Staat, der nicht einmal an unser Hauptterritorium grenzt, entschließt sich souverän und mit unserer Zustimmung einem Militärbündnis beizutreten, in dem wir nicht Mitglied sind" = "DIE NATO BEDROHT UNS EXTENTIELL!!!!!!!"), sodass in der aktuellen Lage diese Eingangsvoraussetzung definitiv erfüllt ist und die Türkei somit schalten und walten kann, wie sie will.

Der Vertrag ist damit nicht Makulatur, sondern sieht das Recht auf Verteidigung in dieser Form explizit vor.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nämlich spätestens seitdem die Serben eine F-117 nach dem gleichen Konzept abgeschossen haben.


Das stimmt doch schon wieder einfach nicht!




__





						Wie der Stealth-Fighter über Jugoslawien abgeschossen wurde
					





					home.snafu.de
				




Gute Zusammenfassung, jedenfalls besser als Wiki.

Die Serben haben die F 117 aktiv bestrahlt.


----------



## Tschetan (15. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nix "wenn ein richtiger Weltkrieg tobt". Sondern
> 
> "Should Turkey consider herself to be threatened with imminent danger of war she shall have the right to apply the provisions of Article 20"
> =>
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was du willst?
Sind Flugzeugträger im SM?
Nö.
Sind laut Montreux verboten, wegen zu hohe Tonnage.

Der Rest ist dir Geschenkt.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tornado GR4: 13,5 t Zuladung, davon bis zu 5,3 t Sprit für bis zu 2800 km Reichweite intern respektive bis zu 9 t Waffen
> Eurofighter: 12,5 Tonnen Zuladung, davon bis zu 5 t Sprit für 2900 km Reichweite intern respektive bis zu 9 t Waffen.
> 
> Netto steht Kapazitäten für 1 t weniger Sprit ein 10% geringerer Verbrauch gegenüber. Bei einer Konfiguration mit vielen externen Tanks und 2,5 t Waffen müssten beide ungefähr gleich aufliegen, bei höherem Waffenanteil ergibt sich ein leichter Vorteil für den Tornado. Insgesamt würde ich bei so kleinen Unterschieden aber erwarten, dass die deutlichen Unterschiede in den Flugeigenschaften die größere Rolle spielen.
> ...


Die Technologien sind nicht zu vergleichen.
Die Reichweiten sind normalerweise Angaben in mittlerer Flughöhe bei Unterschallgeschwindigkeit, also quasi im Spritsparmodus.

Der Eurofighter hat eine Einsatzreichweite von 1.389 km mit Zusatztanks:








						Eurofighter Typhoon – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



_By the way:
Interessanter Bericht, die DERAA-Computersimulationsstudie zieht einen Vergleich zu einer fiktiven russischen Maschine, die in etwa der SU-35 Superflanker mit fiktiv verbesserten Raketensystemen entspricht (also einem noch nicht konkret existierenden Flugzeug), um Indizien zu evaluieren, wie "Westliche" Flugzeugsysteme aufgewertet werden müssen.
Die F-35 ist hier noch nicht betrachtet worden._
Der Eurofighter ist konzeptionell ein duales Waffensystem mit Schwerpunkt "Jäger".

Der Tornado wurde originär für absoluten low-level konzipiert und hat Triebwerke, die es ermöglichen, in nur 60 m Höhe über Grund mir über 1.000 km/h zu fliegen. die Einsatzreichweite mit Zusatztanks bei diesem  low-low-level liegt ebenso bei ca. 1.389 km (manchmal findet man ca. 1.200 km als Angabe)




__





						Panavia PA 200 Tornado - Technische Daten / Beschreibung
					

Der Panavia PA 200 Tornado ist ein zweistrahliges zweisitziges Mehrzweck-Kampfflugzeug mit Schwenkfl?geln des Europ?ischen Konsortiums Panavia Aircraft GmbH, gegr?ndet von BAC, British Aircraft Corporation (Vereinigtes K?nigreich), Fiat Aviazione (Italien) und MBB, Messerschmitt-B?lkow-Blohm...



					www.flugzeuginfo.net
				




Überraschend ist die gleiche Einsatzreichweite bei unterschiedlichen Kampfkonzepten.
Das liegt an der Vorgabe/Ausschreibung der BW an den Eurofighter, der in seinem Einsatzprofil die gleiche Reichweite erzielen sollte.

Der taktisch strategische Grund liegt schlichtweg aus der Historie aus dem kalten Krieg heraus an der Entfernung zwischen "Ramstein" und großen "Transitüberquerungen an der Oder", die es im Ernstfall zu erreichen galt..- 

Die Reichweite der F-35 konventionell C TOL liegt bei knappen 1.100 km.
Allerdings ohne externe Tanks...^^ (kleiner Unterschied)




__





						F-35 Lightning II (Joint Strike Fighter) - Tarnkappenjet der USA
					

Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II: Bei dieser abgebildeten X-35B STOVL handelt es sich um die erste F-35, die gebaut wurde. Eigentlich ist es eine modifizierte F-35A, die für Kurzstart- und -Landungen (STOL) und Senkrechtstarts (STOVL) zu Testzwecken umgebaut wurde. Dazu wird über eine Welle ein...




					www.flugzeug-lexikon.de
				



Dies ist in der Entwicklung begründet, war doch der originäre Gedanken eines trägergestütztes STOVL Flugzeuges.
Die F-35 kann kein wirkliches Supercruise, fliegt aber bei ca. Mach 1,1 im Vergleich zu den oben genannten sehr sparsam herum.

Die maximalen Waffenzuladungen muss man auch relativ betrachten.
Der Tornado wird in einem üblichen Einsatzprofil mit Präzisionswaffen 2x - 4x AIM9L und 2x Taurus _oder_ 2x GBU-24 _oder_ 2x AGM-88 und 2x Zusatztanks haben.

Der Eurofighter hat als Abfangjäger 2-4 AIM9 und 2-6 AIM-120 + Zusatztanks.
In der JABO Rolle entfallen die AIM-120 und es kommen an die Stationen entsprechende Waffenlasten.

Der VORTEIL der F-35 ist, dass ca. 6 to alleine in den internen Waffenschacht passen (Stealth-Eigenschaften werden nur beim Öffnen des Waffenschachtes gestört) und somit die üblichen Konfigurationen der Flugzeugmuster von soeben problemlos auch in diesen hineinpassen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Radarreflexionseigenschaften verbessert man nicht einmal eben so. Und von den Funktionsprinzip wussten die USA definitiv schon viel länger. Nämlich spätestens seitdem die Serben eine F-117 nach dem gleichen Konzept abgeschossen haben. Wenn sie schlau waren aber schon lange vorher, denn ähnlich Prinzipien nutzt man auch für Wetterradar und zu Forschungszwecken und das schon wesentlich länger. Und dieses Wissen haben auch die Russen - seit 30 Jahren besteht die Herausforderung nur noch darin, ein im militärischen Einsatz gut handhabares Package mit möglichst großer Empfindlichkeit zu schnüren. Wie weit der Gegner (oder auch nur der Freund) damit ist, muss man raten. Aber "die nächsten 30 Jahre nicht im Einsatz" wäre eine ziemlich einseitige Einschätzung.


Die Stealth-Konzeption der F-117 war Reflexion (Kanten/Dreiecksstruktur der Zelle), die der F-35 Absorption.
Die F-117 war eigentlich eine Leuchtboje in der Luft, wenn man die heute militärisch üblichen Steumusterradaranlagen betreibt.
DAMALS gab es diese Radaranlagen schlichtweg (beim "Feind") nicht...
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass die F-177 kein Einsatzmuster mehr ist.
Die aktuelle Radartechno hat diese Art der Tarnung ineffektiv werden lassen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die F-35 soll nur als Atombomber angeschafft werden.


Konzeptionell ist die F-35 ein relativ guter JaBo über die nukleare Teilhabe hinaus.
Als Abfangjäger gibt es bessere Konzepte (F-22/SU-35).
Aber dafür haben wir ja den Eurofighter...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt bislang auch keine Aufklärungsausführung und im Rumpf ist afaik kein Platz mehr für derartige Ausrüstung vorgesehen, während externe Pods den einzigen Vorteil "Stealth" zu nichte machen würden.


Das ist richtig, daher werden ja auch weitere Eurofighter als Aufklärer/Eloka parallel angeschafft


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind nur bekannte Geräte die sogar schon auf Messen ausgestellt wurden.


Das ist auch ein guter Einwand von dir.  Gerät entwickelt sich immer weiter. Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen, wie so ein Angriff überhaupt aufgebaut ist bzw. sein könnte. Eine F-35 operiert mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht alleine bei einem Konflikt. Dafür ist sie auch nicht vorgesehen.

Gehen wir doch mal von einem fiktiven Konflinkt unter Berücksichtigung des heute verfügbaren Materials, aber ohne Marschflugkörper aus. Blau (NATO) gegen Rot (Absurdistan).

Ich bin zwar kein Pilot oder Mitglied des Militärs, aber ich liebe Cold War Games, wie die Wargame-Reihe, Cold Waters, ICBM, World in Conflict, WARNO etc.

Als erstes würde ich aufklären. Überflüge mit einem KH-13 oder ggf. KH-14 Sateliten veranlassen. Damit weiß man schon mal ziemlich genau wo SAM-Stellungen, Luftraumüberwachungsradar, Feuerleitradaranlagen, Luftstützpunkte etc. sich befinden. Anschließend würden ELINT-Missionen starten. Durchgeführt von E3A-Sentrys, EA-18G Growler sowie Drohnen. Damit hat man dann relativ schnell ein klares Bild über Operationsweise des gegnerischen Radars und der Jagdflugzeuge.  Wenn der Kommandeuer der gegnerischen SAM-Batterien weiß was er tut, dann hat er Ausweichradaranlagen in getarnten Stellungen untergebracht. Damit sollte man als Angreifer rechnen.

Der Angriff würde Nachts in 5 Phasen und aus mehreren Richtungen erfolgen:

1. Phase:
Ausschalten gegnerischer AWACS-Flugzeuge durch F-22 Raptor, welche entweder extrem tief anfliegen, oder mit Hilfe der E3A-Sentry ihre Raketen aus sicherer Entfernung auf die AWACS los lässt.

2. Phase:
Ausschalten gegenerischer SAM-Stellungen, Radar & Kommandozentralen. Hinter einem Störvorhang durch EA-18G Growler würden Wild Weasel SEAD-Flugzeuge vom Typ F-35A und F-16CJ tief und gedeckt durch Berge oder andere natürliche Hindernisse auf SAM-Stellungen & Co. anfliegen. Um den Störvorhang zu "durchbrennen" muss der Gegner reagieren und sein Radar in Betrieb nehmen. Die Growler ist durch die vorher gesammelten ELINT-Daten in der Lage, das gegenerische Radar für eine gewisse Zeit niederzuhalten. Das sollte ausreichen um in der 1. Angriffswelle beträchtlichen Schaden anzurichten.

3. Phase:
Der Gegner reagiert und startet Abfangjäger bzw. leitet CAPs um. Aber ihm fehlt jetzt worüber Team Blau noch verfügt. Die AWACS. F-22, Eurofighter und F-15EX Eagle II werden von den Controllern in den E3A-Sentrys präzise auf gegnerische Jäger angesetzt, und sorgen so für einen sicheren Korridor der Flugzeuge welche von Phase 2 zurückkehren.

4. Phase:
Ebenfalls gedeckt durch EA-18G Growler macht sich nun eine Mischung aus SEAD (F-35A & F-16CJ) und Erdkampfflugzeugen/CAS (A-10 Thunderbolt II, F-16, F-15, F/A-18F Super Hornet, F-35B) auf den Weg, um zum einen ggf. aktivierte Ausweichsender/Radaranlagen zu zerstören, und zum anderen strategischen Zielen wie Flugplätzen, Nachschubdepos, Kasernen, Kommandposten, Artillerie, Panzern, befestigten Stellungen,  Treibstofflagern, Kraftwerken etc. einen Besuch abzustatten.

5. Phase:
Vorrücken von Bodentruppen (Panzer, Schützenpanzer, Mörser, Artillerie, Mobile AA, Infanterie) gedeckt von Kampfhubschraubern & VTOLS (AH-1Z Viper, Eurocopter Tiger, AH-64E Apache, AV-8B Harrier II, F-35B) sowie AC-130 um Schlüsselpositionen zu besetzen und eine FOB einzurichten. Von der FOB aus kann dann die F-35B aufgrund ihrer VTOL-Fähigkeit auch starten und landen. 

Wie gesagt, so würde ich vorgehen. Keine Ahnung wie falsch oder richtig ich damit liege. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Flugzeugtypen essentiell wichtig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je nachdem, welche Zahlen man nimmt (die letzten großen Bestellungen sind älter und umfassen meist auch große Mengen Ersatzteile oder Betriebskosten, sodass sie weit über genannten Stückkosten liegen), bekommt man dafür rund zwei Eurofighter. Und während sich darüber streiten lässt, ob ein Eurofighter besser als eine F-35 ist, fällt die Antwort bei zweien gegenüber einer wirklich leicht.


Laut staatlichen Informationen kostet ein Eurofighter im Komplettpaket über 144 Millionen €. Finnland hat damals (2021) für eine F-35 über 130 Millionen hingelegt. Natürlich auch im Komplettpaket. Mal sehen welche Preise Deutschland bekommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah. Weil die US-Armee natürlich keine großen Ambitionen hat, europäische Flugzeuge für US-Atomwaffen zu zertifizieren. Erst recht nicht, wenn man damit der eigenen Luftfahrtindustrie einen Großauftrag verhageln könnte.


Das ist aber nur eine Seite der Medalie. Der Hersteller müsste den Eurofighter den USA komplett offenlegen um eine Zertifizierung zu erhalten. Und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, da so manche damit nicht einverstanden sind. Wer gibt schon gern geheime Technik anderen Preis?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich fand schon die F-18-Pläne reichlich pure USA-Schmeichelei, aber die F-35 ist in der tat noch bescheuerter und imho nichts weiter als ein populistischer Schnellschuss.
> Ein verdammt teurer.


Welches jetzt verfügbares Flugzeug würdest denn du kaufen?


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, so würde ich vorgehen. Keine Ahnung wie falsch oder richtig ich damit liege. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Flugzeugtypen essentiell wichtig.


Das passt schon grob, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass prinzipiell bei der NATO nicht der Angriff, sondern Verteidigung im Vordergrund steht.
Das Allerwichtigste ist, schon öfter hier und anderswo geschrieben, dass die Logistik eines Angreifers nachhaltig unterbrochen wird. Ohne Sprit fährt nun mal auch das beste Panzermodell nicht mehr herum...


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das passt schon grob, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass prinzipiell bei der NATO nicht der Angriff, sondern Verteidigung im Vordergrund steht.


Ja, da hast du Recht. Dann machen wir´s uns halt einfach. Der Konflikt begann mit Sabotageakten hinter den Linien von Team Blau. Red Storm Rising lässt grüßen.  



compisucher schrieb:


> Das Allerwichtigste ist, schon öfter hier und anderswo geschrieben, dass die Logistik eines Angreifers nachhaltig unterbrochen wird. Ohne Sprit fährt nun mal auch das beste Panzermodell nicht mehr herum...


Das stimmt. Ohne Nachschub geht nichts. Egal ob Essen, Munition, Ersatzteile oder Sprit. 

Btw. zum Thema SAMs. Die Grim Reapers haben sich die SAMs der NATO und Russland mal näher angeschaut. Fand ich echt interessant. 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4xTxLNZXcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWmZzhKUDOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DucM0ACf0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> 1. Phase:
> Ausschalten gegnerischer AWACS-Flugzeuge durch F-22 Raptor, welche entweder extrem tief anfliegen, oder mit Hilfe der E3A-Sentry ihre Raketen aus sicherer Entfernung auf die AWACS los lässt.


Die Problematik ist, dass die NATO derzeit über keine Langstrecken-Luft-Luft oder Boden-Luftraketen verfügt.
AWACS ähnliche Systeme sind nicht zwingend ein Prioritätsziel, da B-2, aber auch F-22 wie F-35 derzeit nicht von solchen Systemen erfasst werden können.


Painkiller schrieb:


> 2. Phase:
> Ausschalten gegenerischer SAM-Stellungen, Radar & Kommandozentralen. Hinter einem Störvorhang durch EA-18G Growler würden Wild Weasel SEAD-Flugzeuge vom Typ F-35A und F-16CJ tief und gedeckt durch Berge oder andere natürliche Hindernisse auf SAM-Stellungen & Co. anfliegen. Um den Störvorhang zu "durchbrennen" muss der Gegner reagieren und sein Radar in Betrieb nehmen. Die Growler ist durch die vorher gesammelten ELINT-Daten in der Lage, das gegenerische Radar für eine gewisse Zeit niederzuhalten. Das sollte ausreichen um in der 1. Angriffswelle beträchtlichen Schaden anzurichten.


Dieses Szenario ist tatsächlich zwingend zur Erlangung der Luftoberhohheit/Luftüberlegenheit.
Bei den Flugzeugmustern, welche effizient SAM Stellungen ausschalten können, selbst wenn der Gegner noch über Lufthoheit verfügen würde, darf man den betagten Tornado nicht vergessen.
Ansonsten würde ich tatsächlich neben den erwähnten ELOKA-Flugzeugen hier auf die F-35 setzen wollen.


Painkiller schrieb:


> 3. Phase:
> Der Gegner reagiert und startet Abfangjäger bzw. leitet CAPs um. Aber ihm fehlt jetzt worüber Team Blau noch verfügt. Die AWACS. F-22, Eurofighter und F-15EX Eagle II werden von den Controllern in den E3A-Sentrys präzise auf gegnerische Jäger angesetzt, und sorgen so für einen sicheren Korridor der Flugzeuge welche von Phase 2 zurückkehren.


Hier hätte ich sehr gerne die F-15I der Israelis auf der Wunschliste...
Derzeit mächtigster Abfangjäger ever....


Painkiller schrieb:


> 4. Phase:
> Ebenfalls gedeckt durch EA-18G Growler macht sich nun eine Mischung aus SEAD (F-35A & F-16CJ) und Erdkampfflugzeugen/CAS (A-10 Thunderbolt II, F-16, F-15, F/A-18F Super Hornet, F-35B) auf den Weg, um zum einen ggf. aktivierte Ausweichsender/Radaranlagen zu zerstören, und zum anderen strategischen Zielen wie Flugplätzen, Nachschubdepos, Kasernen, Kommandposten, Artillerie, Panzern, befestigten Stellungen,  Treibstofflagern, Kraftwerken etc. einen Besuch abzustatten.


Schade, dass die A-10 ein Auslaufmodell ist.
Bei vorherrschender Luftüberlegenheit und ausgeschalteter SAM ist die AC-130 Spooky II richtig böse...


Painkiller schrieb:


> 5. Phase:
> Vorrücken von Bodentruppen (Panzer, Schützenpanzer, Mörser, Artillerie, Mobile AA, Infanterie) gedeckt von Kampfhubschraubern & VTOLS (AH-1Z Viper, Eurocopter Tiger, AH-64E Apache, AV-8B Harrier II, F-35B) sowie AC-130 um Schlüsselpositionen zu besetzen und eine FOB einzurichten. Von der FOB aus kann dann die F-35B aufgrund ihrer VTOL-Fähigkeit auch starten und landen.


Stellung halten, Angriff kostet zu viel an Menschen und Material.


----------



## Tschetan (15. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stellung halten, Angriff kostet zu viel an Menschen und Material



Wenn du dich zerlegen lassen willst?
Heute muß man mobil sein und den Gegner aus vielen Richtungen ständig angreifen.
Dazu die Nachrichtenverbindungen unterbinden, GPS stören, Gegnerische Luftabwehr mit Flugkörpern zerstören und die Luftherrschaft erringen.
Wozu mit Flugzeugen Verluste provozieren, wenn das Flugkörper schaffen?

Danach den Nachschub unterdrücken und systematisch den Gegner außer Gefecht setzten.
Wozu benötigt man dazu ein Stealth Flugzeug?

Am besten in immer kleineren Kesseln separieren, und zur Aufgabe zwingen.
Städte sind zweitrangige Ziele und zwingen den Gegner dazu, unnötig Truppen und Resouccen zu binden.
Kriege werden durch den Nachschub entschieden. 
Ohne Treibstoff keine Fahrzeuge, Munition, Proviant.
Dazu eignen sich ideal Drohnen, auch aufgrund ihrer Flugzeit

Kann Zeit kosten, aber Verluste minimieren.

Wozu ist da also eine F-35 die ideale Lösung? Dazu wäre der Tornado, als Frontbomber doch ausreichen?
Hatte der nicht so eine Kiste für untendrunter, speziell gegen Bodentruppen?


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du dich zerlegen lassen willst?


Das Prinzip ist natürlich flexible Verteidigung.
Befestigte Stellungen sind spätestens seit der Maginot-Linie out of date...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Heute muß man mobil sein und den Gegner aus vielen Richtungen ständig angreifen.


Mobil ja, kein Angriff im Sinne "erobern", aktiver Gegen-Angriff sollte immer aus der Verteidigungsstellung nach erfolgreicher Abwehr eines aktiven Angriffes erfolgen.
Grund ist logisch, Gegner hat weniger Ressourcen und ist körperlich wie mental erschöpft.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu die Nachrichtenverbindungen unterbinden, GPS stören, Gegnerische Luftabwehr mit Flugkörpern zerstören und die Luftherrschaft erringen.


Klar...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu mit Flugzeugen Verluste provozieren, wenn das Flugkörper schaffen?


Weil Boden-Boden-Flugkörper bzw. Rohrartillerie aus größerer Entfernung zu unpräzise sind.
Sieht man ja gerade gut in der Ukraine.
Das Primärziel der Russen scheint ja zivile Infrastruktur zu sein...
Mit eine JDAM ist man in der Lage, zu 99% selbst bewegliche Ziele auszuschalten.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Danach den Nachschub unterdrücken und systematisch den Gegner außer Gefecht setzten.


Zuerst Nachschub ausschalten...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu benötigt man dazu ein Stealth Flugzeug?


Damit man nicht so leicht selbst ein Ziel wird?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Am besten in immer kleineren Kesseln separieren, und zur Aufgabe zwingen.


Das ist WK II Strategie, funktioniert heutzutage nicht mehr so.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Städte sind zweitrangige Ziele und zwingen den Gegner dazu, unnötig Truppen und Resouccen zu binden.


Sag das mal den Russen, die ganz offensichtlich als Primärziele Städte herausgesucht haben...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Kriege werden durch den Nachschub entschieden.


Ja


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ohne Treibstoff keine Fahrzeuge, Munition, Proviant.
> Dazu eignen sich ideal Drohnen, auch aufgrund ihrer Flugzeit


Ja


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu ist da also eine F-35 die ideale Lösung? Dazu wäre der Tornado, als Frontbomber doch ausreichen?
> Hatte der nicht so eine Kiste für untendrunter, speziell gegen Bodentruppen?


F-35 braucht nicht zwingend Luftüberlegenheit.
Tornado schon eher.
Ist eine Frage der zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen.
Du meinst den Streubombenbehälter MW-1?




__





						MW-1 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ist als Antipersonenmine klassifiziert und kommt nicht mehr von NATO Deutschland zum Einsatz.
Edit: Korrektur an der Stelle: zumindest USA und GB behalten sich den Einsatz vor.

Die Russen setzen diese Waffentyp aktuell in der Ukraine ein.
Blöder Weise gegen Zivilisten... 








						Streumunition – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tschetan (15. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weil Boden-Boden-Flugkörper bzw. Rohrartillerie aus größerer Entfernung zu unpräzise sind.
> Sieht man ja gerade gut in der Ukraine.



Nein.
Kalibr 
Krasnopol Artigeschosse
Bewaffnete Drohnen.
Gibt genug bei Youtube.
Für die JDAM benötigt man Luftherrschaft?



compisucher schrieb:


> Zuerst Nachschub ausschalten



Yep, nur wenn der Gegner potente Luftabwehrsysteme besitzt,  ist es relativ teuer.
Auch Drohnen gibt es nicht unbegrenzt.

Bei gegnerischer Luftabwehr und Jagdflugzeugen ist es riskant und dafür wären A-10 sicher effektiver.
Ich hatte dir das Video eines beschädigten Erdkampfflugzeuges geschickt. Schafft das eine F-35 wegzustecken?


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Yep, nur wenn der Gegner potente Luftabwehrsysteme besitzt, ist es relativ teuer.
> Auch Drohnen gibt es nicht unbegrenzt.


Weißt du was Lenkflugkörper für FlaRak kosten? Da sind wir nicht wirklich billiger als bei Drohnen...


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kalibr


Das sind "normale" Marschflugkörper mit unterirdischer Präzision.
Aus Wicki:
_Bis Ende 2018 setzten die Russischen Streitkräfte rund 90 Kalibr-Marschflugkörper gegen Ziele in Syrien ein. Westliche Nachrichtendienste erkennen in diesen Einsätzen keinen taktischen Wert. Ihren Beobachtungen zufolge dienten diese Einsätze für Waffentests sowie der Waffendemonstration.__[38]_



Tschetan schrieb:


> Krasnopol Artigeschosse


Brauchst halt einen Laserpointer in der Nähe des Ziels...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bewaffnete Drohnen.


Da kenne ich jetzt spontan kein russisches, bei der Truppe im Einsatz befindliches System, dass effektiv auch härtere Ziele bekämpfen könnte.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Für die JDAM benötigt man Luftherrschaft?


Luftherrschaft ohne feindliche Jäger drumherum hat Vorteile.
Die JDAM (oder ähnliches) wird ja vom Flugzeug aus mit Laserpointer oder mit Kamera ins Ziel gelenkt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Yep, nur wenn der Gegner potente Luftabwehrsysteme besitzt,  ist es relativ teuer.
> Auch Drohnen gibt es nicht unbegrenzt.


"Normale" Antipersonendrohnen sind extrem günstig im Vergleich zu konventionellen Flugzeugsystemen oder Boden-Boden-Raketen


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei gegnerischer Luftabwehr und Jagdflugzeugen ist es riskant und dafür wären A-10 sicher effektiver.
> Ich hatte dir das Video eines beschädigten Erdkampfflugzeuges geschickt. Schafft das eine F-35 wegzustecken?


Die A-10 war als "Panzerknacker" im kalten Krieg entwickelt worden.
Sollte also quasi über dem Gefechtsfeld kreisen und primär Panzer bekämpfen.
Gegen Waffen bis 12,7 mm ist die Kiste nahezu immun.
Bei Stinger & Co. hat sie nahezu die gleichen Probleme wie ein Kampfhubschrauber.

Die F-35 bekämpft Bodenziele aus ungleich größerer Entfernung.
Wenn alles glatt läuft, fliegt irgendwo ein Panzer in die Luft und aus 5-10 km Entfernung hörst du nur noch das Säuseln des Triebwerkes der F-35 im nachhinein.


----------



## Tschetan (15. März 2022)

Gelöscht


compisucher schrieb:


> Das sind "normale" Marschflugkörper mit unterirdischer Präzision.



Wenn Wiki das schreibt? https://nationalinterest.org/blog/r...’s-deal-russia’s-kalibr-cruise-missile-191646



compisucher schrieb:


> Brauchst halt einen Laserpointer in der Nähe des Ziels...



Yep, entweder Drohne, oder auch ein Soldat. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Da kenne ich jetzt spontan kein russisches, bei der Truppe im Einsatz befindliches System, dass effektiv auch härtere Ziele bekämpfen könnte.











						More Than a Tomahawk: What’s the Deal With Russia’s Kalibr Cruise Missile?
					

The United States and the United Kingdom—which also deploys Tomahawks—are no longer the only nations waging long-range cruise-missile warfare.




					nationalinterest.org
				




Hier eine von vielen Drohnen.









						Russian Orion Combat Drone Can Now Take Down Targets in the Air
					

Russia seemed to be on the back foot when it came to drones. But has definitely gained a lot of ground in recent times in all types of drone tech.




					www.wissenschaft-x.com
				






compisucher schrieb:


> Die JDAM (oder ähnliches) wird ja vom Flugzeug aus mit Laserpointer oder mit Kamera ins Ziel gelenkt.



Ziemlich teuer und relativ begrenzt in der Reichweite.



compisucher schrieb:


> Normale" Antipersonendrohnen sind extrem günstig im Vergleich zu konventionellen Flugzeugsystemen oder Boden-Boden-Raketen



Yep. Sind auch relativ gut in bewohnten Gegenden einsetzten, um weniger Opfer zu verursachen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die F-35 bekämpft Bodenziele aus ungleich größerer Entfernung.
> Wenn alles glatt läuft, fliegt irgendwo ein Panzer in die Luft und aus 5-10 km Entfernung hörst du nur noch das Säuseln des Triebwerkes der F-35 im nachhinein.




Dazu benötigst du aber keinen "Ferrari ". Bei Luftüberlegenheit reicht der Tornado, der mit 2 Triebwerken höhere Überlebensfähigkeiten hat und ohne, ist die F-35 auch nicht unbedingt sicherer.

Kommt natürlich auf die Gegner an. In Mali, oder anderen unterlegenen Länder ok.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn Wiki das schreibt? https://nationalinterest.org/blog/reboot/more-tomahawk-what’s-deal-russia’s-kalibr-cruise-missile-191646


Äh, National Interest ist eine sehr konservative Zeitung aus den USA, die natürlich im Interesse bestimmter Kreise "feindliche "Waffensysteme bedrohlicher aussehen lässt, als sie sind.
Das hat, bis auf das Bild nix mit Wicki zu tun.

Darf Zitieren:
_Laut New York Times ist die Zeitschrift „ein zentrales Forum für die einflussreichsten konservativen außenpolitischen Denker aller Schattierungen“_
Und natürlich hat die NYT auch einepolitische Schattierung...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier eine von vielen Drohnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt müsste die nur noch bei der Truppe sein.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ziemlich teuer und relativ begrenzt in der Reichweite.


Was ist an einer Freifallbombe mit Lenkflügeln teuer?
Geht grob an die 35.000 $ für die 1to Bombe.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu benötigst du aber keinen "Ferrari ". Bei Luftüberlegenheit reicht der Tornado, der mit 2 Triebwerken höhere Überlebensfähigkeiten hat und ohne, ist die F-35 auch nicht unbedingt sicherer.


Bei Luftüberlegenheit schon.
Aber der Tornado ist grob 40 Jahre alt.
Der Bordcomputer hat die Leistung eines Billigtaschenrechners aus der Wühltheke beim 1€ shop.
Nenne mir ein JaBo Modell mit State-of-the-art sensoren und Stealtheigenschaften, welches besser / günstiger als die F-35 wäre?
Wenn non-stealth, habe ich meine Meinung schon Kund getan: F-15 Strike-Eagle bzw. israelische Variante F-15I


----------



## Tschetan (15. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh, National Interest ist eine sehr konservative Zeitung aus den USA, die natürlich im Interesse bestimmter Kreise "feindliche "Waffensysteme bedrohlicher aussehen lässt, als sie sind.
> Das hat, bis auf das Bild nix mit Wicki zu tun.
> 
> Darf Zitieren:
> ...




Schaue doch einfach mal bei Youtube rein ?
Glaubst du wirklich das nur wir solche Waffen besitzen?
Ihr unterschätzt immer den Gegner.

Die F-15 empfinde ich als wesentlich besser und vielseitiger. Gerade in der modernsten Variante








						Adler mit langem Atem: Die neuen Versionen der Boeing F-15 Eagle
					

Seit bald fünf Jahrzehnten verlassen Eagles die Montagehallen in St. Louis, und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. Im April startete die F-15QA-Version für Katar zum Erstflug, jüngst bestellte die US Air Force ihre ersten neuen F-15EX. Was macht die neuen Versionen aus?




					www.flugrevue.de
				




 Mehr Feuerkraft als die Stealth-Fighter
Insgesamt ist die F-15QA damit ein wendiger, insbesondere auch mit Selbstschutzsystemen sehr modern ausgestatteter Waffenträger (bis zu 13 380 Kilogramm Außenlasten), dem allerdings Stealth-Eigenschaften fehlen. Boeing argumentiert jedoch, dass auch in Zukunft ein Flottenmix sinnvoll ist mit einem Muster, das erheblich höhere Feuerkraft als die F-35 und die F-22 an die Front bringt – und das zu Beschaffungs- und Betriebskosten, die deutlich unter denen der Tarnkappen-Modelle liegen.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaue doch einfach mal bei Youtube rein ?
> Glaubst du wirklich das nur wir solche Waffen besitzen?
> Ihr unterschätzt immer den Gegner.


Nö, aber in dem Punkt gibt es noch nicht vieles bei der Truppe bei den Russen.
Allerdings unstrittig viel in der Entwicklung.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Mehr Feuerkraft als die Stealth-Fighter
> Insgesamt ist die F-15QA damit ein wendiger, insbesondere auch mit Selbstschutzsystemen sehr modern ausgestatteter Waffenträger (bis zu 13 380 Kilogramm Außenlasten), dem allerdings Stealth-Eigenschaften fehlen. Boeing argumentiert jedoch, dass auch in Zukunft ein Flottenmix sinnvoll ist mit einem Muster, das erheblich höhere Feuerkraft als die F-35 und die F-22 an die Front bringt – und das zu Beschaffungs- und Betriebskosten, die deutlich unter denen der Tarnkappen-Modelle liegen.


Einziges Problem + "Nebenkosten" mal außer acht gelassen.
Die F-35 kostet m. W. grob 75 Mio. €/Stück die F-15 in der I oder E Variante ca. 100-110 Mio. €/Stück...^^
Und braucht 2 Mann Besatzung.
Hat ja Gründe...


----------



## Tschetan (15. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, aber in dem Punkt gibt es noch nicht vieles bei der Truppe bei den Russen.
> Allerdings unstrittig viel in der Entwicklung.
> 
> Einziges Problem + "Nebenkosten" mal außer acht gelassen.
> ...




In dem oben verlinkten Artikel steht


"Boeing argumentiert jedoch, dass auch in Zukunft ein Flottenmix sinnvoll ist mit einem Muster, das erheblich höhere Feuerkraft als die F-35 und die F-22 an die Front bringt – und das zu Beschaffungs- und Betriebskosten, die deutlich unter denen der Tarnkappen-Modelle liegen."

Was den nun?


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2022)

Also meines Wissens waren die ~75 Millionen Stückpreis für die F35 nur anfängliche Lockvogelangebote und die aktuellen Preise tendieren stark zu 100 Millionen. Dennoch sind F35 und Eurofighter Typhoon derzeit die einzigen sinnvollen Optionen. Wozu den alten, wenn auch häufig modernisierten Schrott, neu anschaffen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind laut Montreux verboten, wegen zu hohe Tonnage.



Lüge





compisucher schrieb:


> Die Technologien sind nicht zu vergleichen.



Deswegen mein Hinweis auf die vollkommen anderen Flugprofile. Da entspricht halt gar kein moderner Typ einem 70er-Jahre Design - auch nicht die F-35. (ich glaube, von der Flugleistung her käme die Rafale am nächsten, auch wenn sie natürlich in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse spielt?)



> Die maximalen Waffenzuladungen muss man auch relativ betrachten.
> Der Tornado wird in einem üblichen Einsatzprofil mit Präzisionswaffen 2x - 4x AIM9L und 2x Taurus _oder_ 2x GBU-24 _oder_ 2x AGM-88 und 2x Zusatztanks haben.
> 
> Der Eurofighter hat als Abfangjäger 2-4 AIM9 und 2-6 AIM-120 + Zusatztanks.
> ...



6 t intern? Ich weiß nicht, ob das vom Gewicht her passt, aber vom Volumen her müsstest du da schon C4 in jede verfügbare Lücke quetschen. Mit 2 Sidewinders und 2 HARMs (oder Paveways) ist die Lightning II schon voll bis Oberkante Unterlippe, kann also nicht einmal die von dir für den Tornado genannte Beispielbestückung von knapp einer Tonne Gewicht laden, ohne ihre Stealth-Fähigkeiten einzubüßen. Beim Eurofighter sind die Zusatztanks umgekehrt schon eingeplant.



> Die Stealth-Konzeption der F-117 war Reflexion (Kanten/Dreiecksstruktur der Zelle), die der F-35 Absorption.
> Die F-117 war eigentlich eine Leuchtboje in der Luft, wenn man die heute militärisch üblichen Steumusterradaranlagen betreibt.
> DAMALS gab es diese Radaranlagen schlichtweg (beim "Feind") nicht...
> Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass die F-177 kein Einsatzmuster mehr ist.
> Die aktuelle Radartechno hat diese Art der Tarnung ineffektiv werden lassen.



Es wurden schon immer beide Konzepte angewandt. Klar hat man bei der Absorption deutliche Fortschritte gemacht, aber auch das gesamte Design der F-35 ist konsequent darauf ausgelegt, dass unvermeidbare Reflexionen nur in wenige Richtungen erfolgen. Etwas weniger radikal als bei der F-117, aber wenn es mit absorbierenden Anstrichen getan wäre, dann könnte man die -117 ja einfach neu lackieren und Außenlasten (oder Eurofighter) gleich mit anstreichen.

Und korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber gegen konventionelles Bodenradar ist die F-117 immer noch ganz gut geschützt, oder? Nur ihre obere Hälfte reflektiert in deutlich zu viele Richtungen und als One-Trick-Pony konnte sie halt nur solange eingesetzt werden, wie sie überhaupt niemand orten konnte.



> Konzeptionell ist die F-35 ein relativ guter JaBo über die nukleare Teilhabe hinaus.



Durchaus möglich, auch wenn ich ihre Flugleistungen im Vergleich zur (gemäß bisheriger Preise billigeren) F-15E oder F/A-18 nicht sonderlich überzeugend finde; von (jetzt nicht mehr in Frage kommenden) osteuropäischen Mustern ganz zu schweigen. (Was richtet mehr Schaden an: 5 Su-35 oder 2 F-35?)

Aber: Die Beschaffungspläne der Bundeswehr sprechen ausdrücklich von nuklearer Teilhabe und die Stückzahlen sind auch viel zu gering, um die Tornados als Jagdbomber vollständig zu ersetzen. Dafür dürften wohl eher die zusätzlichen Eurofighter gedacht sein, genau wie bei den Italienern.



> Das ist richtig, daher werden ja auch weitere Eurofighter als Aufklärer/Eloka parallel angeschafft



Was die gesamten Beschaffungspläne reichlich bescheuert. WENN wir die F-35 tatsächlich für 100 Mille das Stück bekommen, ist sie zwar eine attraktive EF-Alternative in der Jagdbomberrolle. Aber man kauft sie nicht dafür und auch nicht als vollständigen Ersatz für die Tornado-Spezialfunktionen. Das übernimmt letztlich alles der Eurofighter, was dem gesamten operativen Arm der Luftwaffe die massiven Budget- und Logistikvorteile einer Ein-Muster-Flotte bescheren könnte ... wenn man nicht eine handvoll Sondermuster für ein komplett irrelevantes Einsatzkonzept aus den 60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts zusätzlich durchziehen müsste.


_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Als erstes würde ich aufklären. Überflüge mit einem KH-13 oder ggf. KH-14 Sateliten veranlassen. Damit weiß man schon mal ziemlich genau wo SAM-Stellungen, Luftraumüberwachungsradar, Feuerleitradaranlagen, Luftstützpunkte etc. sich befinden.



Wenn Absurdistan eine Raumfahrtnation ist, kennen sie die Überflugszeitpunkte deines Satelliten und werden ihre mobile Luftverteidigung bei Erwartung eines Angriffs nach dem Überflug verlegen oder, wenn die Sache schon zu heiß dafür ist, während des Überflugs zumindest teilweise tarnen und kurzzeitig abschalten. Sorgfältige Luftbildauswertung könnte sie zwar trotzdem ausmachen und bei regelmäßiger Überwachung des gesamten Gebietes vermutlich auch komplett erkennen, aber sowas kostet viel Zeit und Personal, lässt sich also allenfalls für einzelne Hochprioritätsziele durchführen.

Änderung 1 an deinem Szenario: Du kennst nicht alle SAM-Stellungen nebst Zubehör, sondern nur die (zumindest vorübergehend) stationären.



> Anschließend würden ELINT-Missionen starten. Durchgeführt von E3A-Sentrys, EA-18G Growler sowie Drohnen. Damit hat man dann relativ schnell ein klares Bild über Operationsweise des gegnerischen Radars und der Jagdflugzeuge.



Nur wenn sich der Gegner wie gewünscht provozieren lässt. Ist Absurdistan schlau, reagiert es auf leicht erkennbare E3As und zumindest im aktiven Modus ebenso offensichtliche Growler aber nur, wenn gute Aussichten auf eine Zerstörung der Störenfriede besteht. Änderung 2 an deinem Szenario:
Du bist jetzt nur mäßig über die Verteidigungsmaßnahmen des Gegeners informiert oder in Zukunft gar nicht mehr, weil du deine Einheiten verheizt hast.



> 1. Phase:
> Ausschalten gegnerischer AWACS-Flugzeuge durch F-22 Raptor, welche entweder extrem tief anfliegen, oder mit Hilfe der E3A-Sentry ihre Raketen aus sicherer Entfernung auf die AWACS los lässt.



"sichere Entfernung" ist verdammt lang. Und Wenn dein AWACS das gegnerische AWACS ortet, dann gilt das gleiche auch auch umgekehrt und um auf große Entfernung zu feuern, braucht man keine F-22. Also bist du so nah dran, dass du deine letzte E3A verloren hast oder bist du soweit weg, dass die F-22 alleine in eine gegnerisches Gebiet mit aktiven SAM-Stellungen fliegen müssen?



> 2. Phase:
> Ausschalten gegenerischer SAM-Stellungen, Radar & Kommandozentralen. Hinter einem Störvorhang durch EA-18G Growler würden Wild Weasel SEAD-Flugzeuge vom Typ F-35A und F-16CJ tief und gedeckt durch Berge oder andere natürliche Hindernisse auf SAM-Stellungen & Co. anfliegen. Um den Störvorhang zu "durchbrennen" muss der Gegner reagieren und sein Radar in Betrieb nehmen. Die Growler ist durch die vorher gesammelten ELINT-Daten in der Lage, das gegenerische Radar für eine gewisse Zeit niederzuhalten. Das sollte ausreichen um in der 1. Angriffswelle beträchtlichen Schaden anzurichten.



Riskanter Plan. Funktioniert wenn der Anflieg im Gelände funktioniert, wenn die Growlers in Sachen elektronischer Kriegsführung überlegen sind und wenn du trotz Änderung 2 an deinem Szenario noch genug davon hast und trotzdem detaillierte Daten.
Und wenn der Gegner seitdem nicht einfach ein paar km weiter gefahren ist. Und wenn die Luftwaffe von Absurdistan genauso Däumchen dreht, wie beim vorherigen AWACS-Duell.

Kurz: Eigentlich kann das nur klappen, wenn der Gegner technisch und strategisch allgemein ein Stück unterlegen ist.
Aber einen Krieg zu gewinnen, den man schon vor Ausbruch gewonnen hat, ist halt allgemein easy.



> 3. Phase:
> Der Gegner reagiert und startet Abfangjäger bzw. leitet CAPs um. Aber ihm fehlt jetzt worüber Team Blau noch verfügt. Die AWACS. F-22, Eurofighter und F-15EX Eagle II werden von den Controllern in den E3A-Sentrys präzise auf gegnerische Jäger angesetzt, und sorgen so für einen sicheren Korridor der Flugzeuge welche von Phase 2 zurückkehren.



Selbst wenn Absurdistan aus irgend einem Grund erst dann startet, wenn bereits erste Opfer zu vermelden sind, wäre das spätestens bei deinem AWACS-Angriff der Fall. Phase 3 musst du parallel zu Phase durchziehen, also mit wesentlichen mehr Einheiten gleichzeitig und noch einmal mehr, um die Verluste durch die noch aktiven SAMs auszuhalten.

Zu den weiteren Phasen sage ich dementsprechend mal nichts, aber was hat das ganze eigentlich mit dem berichtigten Einwand zu tun, dass Stealth ein relatives Konzept ist, dass durch gute Ortungstechnik beim Gegner ganz schnell mal nutzlos werden kann?
An keiner Stelle deines Plans spielt die Radarsignatur der F-35 eine größere Rolle und eben so wenig wird der Umgang mit Radaranlagen, die diese neutralisieren können geschildert. Stattdessen eine stink normale Einsatzsequenz verschiederen Einheitentypen wie man sie im Prinzip seit den 70ern hätte ansetzen können. (Und gegen die man entsprechend seitdem Verteidigungsmuster vorbereitet hat.)



> Das ist aber nur eine Seite der Medalie. Der Hersteller müsste den Eurofighter den USA komplett offenlegen um eine Zertifizierung zu erhalten. Und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, da so manche damit nicht einverstanden sind. Wer gibt schon gern geheime Technik anderen Preis?



Technisch ist das nicht nötig. Die Einsatzparameter einer Freifallbombe sind unabhängig von der Art des Gefechtskopfes, damit kann der Eurofighter schon umgehen. Und umgekehrt sind den Sicherheitssystemen der Atomwaffen weite Teile der Avionik sowie die komplette Mechanik des Trägerflugzeuges egal. Da geht es eigentlich nur um einen sicheren Datenlink zur Aktivierung, den könnte man theoretisch sogar als eigenständige Blackbox dazubauen. (Auch wenn das natürlich ergonomisch eine Katastrophe werden.)

Gut möglich ist natürlich, dass die USA trotzdem tiefste Einblicke verlangen. Aber dass wäre dann halt wieder eine künstlich erhobene Forderung zu Schutz oder Förderung der US-Rüstungsindustrie. Bei sowas sollte Deutschland eigentlich den Mittelfinger hochkurbeln und, wenn man denn partout nicht auf nutzlose Atomwaffen verzichten will, bei den Franzosen um ein paar Rafale nebst Bewaffnung bitten.



> Welches jetzt verfügbares Flugzeug würdest denn du kaufen?



Nachdem die SU-35 keine Option mehr ist: Eurofighter. Nicht, weil er per se die überlegendste Maschine am Himmel ist. Auch pro Euro gerechnet sind F-15E und F/A-18 valide Alternativen, aber ich sehe umgekehrt im Gesamtschnitt des Anforderungsspektrums auch keinen relevanten Nachteil gegenüber amerikanischen Produkten oder der Rafale und es hat erhebliche logistische und Budget-Vorteile, wenn man sich auf ein Muster konzentriert.

Allgemein halte ich Kampfjets aber für hoffnungslos überbewertet, zumindest aus deutscher Sicht. Wir brauchen keinen Abfangjäger, der ein großes Territorium sichern kann und für nahezu jeden anderen Zweck nutzt man heutzutage ohnehin bevorzugt Raketen von mittlerer bis großer Reichweite. Die kann alles abfeuern, was ein ausreichend großes Radar mitbringt oder Kontakt zu einer entsprechenden Maschine hat. Wie wäre es mit einer A310 und einer Gruppe billiger Drohnen, die 200-300 km weiter draußen mit Meteors, AIM-120D oder HARMs bereitstehen? Ergänzt durch zusätzliche Aufklärungsdrohnen in großer Höhe. Einen Typen, der letztlich eh nur Knöpfe gemäß Bildschirmanzeige drückt, auf Mach 2 zu beschleunigen, erscheint mir seit 10-20 Jahren pure Ressourcenverschwendung zu sein.




Rolk schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens waren die ~75 Millionen Stückpreis für die F35 nur anfängliche Lockvogelangebote und die aktuellen Preise tendieren stark zu 100 Millionen. Dennoch sind F35 und Eurofighter Typhoon derzeit die einzigen sinnvollen Optionen. Wozu den alten, wenn auch häufig modernisierten Schrott, neu anschaffen?



Einige der Beschaffungen laufen sogar eher auf 200 Millionen pro Stück hinaus und das erscheint bei dem Entwicklungsaufwand auch angemessen zu sein. Für 75 Millionen wäre die -35 dagegen ein echtes Schnäppchen. Glaube ich aber erst, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Tschetan (16. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lüge




Merkst du es noch?

"Die Tonnage von Kriegsschiffen der Nichtanrainer-Staaten, welche gleichzeitig durch die Meerengen fahren, darf mit einzelnen Ausnahmen 15.000 Tonnen nicht überschreiten (Artikel 11 und14.)
"https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertrag_von_Montreux

Nimitz liegt bei über 100000 t?

Die Zerstörer der Arleigh- Burke Klasse, die öfter dort rumschippern, sind sind bei rund 10000t.

Kannst du meine " Lüge " richtigstellen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Merkst du es noch?
> 
> "Die Tonnage von Kriegsschiffen der Nichtanrainer-Staaten, welche gleichzeitig durch die Meerengen fahren, darf mit einzelnen Ausnahmen 15.000 Tonnen nicht überschreiten (Artikel 11 und14.)
> "https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertrag_von_Montreux
> ...



Das habe ich bereits. Sonst hätte ich von "Irrtum" gesprochen, aber wer wider besseren Wissens Unwahrheiten verbreitet, ist ein Lügner.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> "Should Turkey consider herself to be threatened with imminent danger of war she shall have the right to apply the provisions of Article 20"
> =>
> "In time of war, Turkey being belligerent, the provisions of Articles 10 to 18 shall not be applicable; the passage of warships shall be left entirely to the discretion of the Turkish Government."
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faAwyTYpHTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Möchte ich hier mal verlinken, ich kenne diese Rede schon lange, aber sie ist mir in der letzten Zeit wieder in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Tschetan (16. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das habe ich bereits. Sonst hätte ich von "Irrtum" gesprochen, aber wer wider besseren Wissens Unwahrheiten verbreitet, ist ein Lügner.



Nö, du eierst rum.
Was in einem Krieg der Türkei passiert , hat mit der momentanen Situation nichts zu tun, also gilt eine Begrenzung der Tonnage.
Du diffamierst einfach.

( bitte deutsch in einem deutschen Forum)


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen mein Hinweis auf die vollkommen anderen Flugprofile. Da entspricht halt gar kein moderner Typ einem 70er-Jahre Design - auch nicht die F-35. (ich glaube, von der Flugleistung her käme die Rafale am nächsten, auch wenn sie natürlich in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse spielt?)


Die Rafale ist "im Prinzip" (also stark vereinfacht) der französische Alleingang des Eurofighters.
Neuerdings kam ja in der Presse immer wieder zum Ausdruck, dass alles, was die BW anschafft, immer eine "Goldrandlösung" ist. So auch der Eurofighter der BW...
Die Rafale hat das zusätzliche Einsatzprofil, trägergestützt zu operieren, was bei der Anhäufung von insbesondere deutschen Forderungen an den Eurofighter schon in der frühen Entwicklungsfrühphase letztlich zur Trennung führte.
Auf eine Entwicklung von unterschiedlichen Mustern des Eurofighters, wie bei der F-35 (ein Mal mit Senkrechtstart-Triebwerken und einmal ohne/in dem Fall trägergeeignet oder nicht) konnte man sich damals nicht einigen.
Die Rafale hatte als Entwicklungsziel sehr kurze Start- und Landeeigenschaften (Träger) und Einsatzprofil Jabo mit Jäger 50% und Bomber 50% und eine sehr leichte und robuste Konstruktion.
Der Eurofighter hatte ein Schwerpunktentwicklungsziel extrem hohe Manövrierfähigkeit (die F-16 D musste übertroffen werden) und Einsatzprofil ca. 60-70% Abfangjäger (es gab ja noch den Tornado als klassischer JaBo)
und 30-40% Bomber).
Interessanter Weise kam real heraus, dass die Rafale in echt ungefähr gleich schwer wurde, die Kurzstarteigenschaften hat, nahezu identisch im Luftkampf ist und eine bessere JaBo Rolle erfüllt (ca. 9,5 to theoretische Zuladung, was bei solch einer Flugzeugklasse sensationell ist).
Wenn man so mag, ist die Rafale der bessere Eurofighter.

Die F-35 ist KEIN reiner Abfangjäger sondern in der Tat ein JaBo mit tendenziellem Schwerpunkt als Bomber.
Es ist somit logisch, dass die BW den Eurofighter als "Jäger" behält und weiterentwickelt und die F-35 tatsächlich den Tornado ersetzt.
Im Prinzip ist die F-35 eine vereinfachte/leichtere Version der F-15 E mit zus. Tarnkappeneigenschaften udn die Bestellmöglichkeit als VTOL.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 6 t intern? Ich weiß nicht, ob das vom Gewicht her passt, aber vom Volumen her müsstest du da schon C4 in jede verfügbare Lücke quetschen. Mit 2 Sidewinders und 2 HARMs (oder Paveways) ist die Lightning II schon voll bis Oberkante Unterlippe, kann also nicht einmal die von dir für den Tornado genannte Beispielbestückung von knapp einer Tonne Gewicht laden, ohne ihre Stealth-Fähigkeiten einzubüßen. Beim Eurofighter sind die Zusatztanks umgekehrt schon eingeplant.


Die 6to sind wie immer ein theoretischer Wert 
Es ist richtig, dass es intern nur 4 Waffenaufhängepunkte gibt und nur zwei mit jeweils 1to JDAM belegt werden kann.
Mit etwas Glück bekommen wir dann "batch 4" der Entwicklung, die 2-4 AIM9 und 2 AIM-120 intern mitführen kann.
Real als Jabo wird die Hauptlast an den Flügelstationen mitgeführt, was das "Steath-Argument" zumindest beim Anflug etwa in Richtung absurd führt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wurden schon immer beide Konzepte angewandt. Klar hat man bei der Absorption deutliche Fortschritte gemacht, aber auch das gesamte Design der F-35 ist konsequent darauf ausgelegt, dass unvermeidbare Reflexionen nur in wenige Richtungen erfolgen. Etwas weniger radikal als bei der F-117, aber wenn es mit absorbierenden Anstrichen getan wäre, dann könnte man die -117 ja einfach neu lackieren und Außenlasten (oder Eurofighter) gleich mit anstreichen.


Die Absorption ist (leider) nicht nur ein Anstrich, sondern eine bis zu 10 mm dicke "radarschluckende" Schicht.
Technisch kann ich da nicht weiter erklären (keinen Plan), durfte aber mal so ein Flugzeug drücken, spooky...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber gegen konventionelles Bodenradar ist die F-117 immer noch ganz gut geschützt, oder?


Soweit ich weiss, ja


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur ihre obere Hälfte reflektiert in deutlich zu viele Richtungen und als One-Trick-Pony konnte sie halt nur solange eingesetzt werden, wie sie überhaupt niemand orten konnte.


Genau, aber hier habe ich auch nur Netzinfos


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich, auch wenn ich ihre Flugleistungen im Vergleich zur (gemäß bisheriger Preise billigeren) F-15E oder F/A-18 nicht sonderlich überzeugend finde; von (jetzt nicht mehr in Frage kommenden) osteuropäischen Mustern ganz zu schweigen.


Ich hatte es  anderswo geschrieben, ich würde ohne Anforderung an Stealth und der blöden nuklearen Teilhabe eher auf die "hard-hitting" F-15 E als JaBo setzen. Mit den o. g. Anforderungen bleibt nur die F-35 übrig...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Was richtet mehr Schaden an: 5 Su-35 oder 2 F-35?)


Bodenziele?
2 F-35, weil die SU-35 ein supidupi Luftüberlegenheitsjäger ist, aber nur ein mittelmäßiger JaBo.
Die SU-35 ist eher der Counterpart zum Eurofighter oder F-22 zum vergleichen.
F-35 müsste man eher gegenüber F-15 E oder SU-34 stellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber: Die Beschaffungspläne der Bundeswehr sprechen ausdrücklich von nuklearer Teilhabe und die Stückzahlen sind auch viel zu gering, um die Tornados als Jagdbomber vollständig zu ersetzen. Dafür dürften wohl eher die zusätzlichen Eurofighter gedacht sein, genau wie bei den Italienern.


Die F-35 kann technologisch z. B. keine "WildWeasel" übernehmen.
Es bedarf den "Zwischenpart".
Ironischer Weise konnte/kann Tornado alles, wäre er nicht völlig veraltet...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was die gesamten Beschaffungspläne reichlich bescheuert. WENN wir die F-35 tatsächlich für 100 Mille das Stück bekommen, ist sie zwar eine attraktive EF-Alternative in der Jagdbomberrolle. Aber man kauft sie nicht dafür und auch nicht als vollständigen Ersatz für die Tornado-Spezialfunktionen.


Richtig


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das übernimmt letztlich alles der Eurofighter, was dem gesamten operativen Arm der Luftwaffe die massiven Budget- und Logistikvorteile einer Ein-Muster-Flotte bescheren könnte ... wenn man nicht eine handvoll Sondermuster für ein komplett irrelevantes Einsatzkonzept aus den 60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts zusätzlich durchziehen müsste.


Richtig

Die nukleare Teilhabe bremst uns komplett aus...
Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, hätten wir F-15 als Luftüberlegenheit, Rafale als Mehrzweckkampfflugzeug und F-15 E als Jabo.
Aber mich frägt ja keiner...

PS: 
Warum denn die F-15 als Jäger, wird sich der eine oder andere fragen.
Ganz einfach, weil die Israelis damit regelmäßig und ohne eigene Verluste alles aus russischer Produktion vom Himmel holen, auch SU-35^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, du eierst rum.
> Was in einem Krieg der Türkei passiert , hat mit der momentanen Situation nichts zu tun, also gilt eine Begrenzung der Tonnage.
> Du diffamierst einfach.
> 
> ( bitte deutsch in einem deutschen Forum)



Sorry, dass ich den Originaltext zitiert habe. Wenn du dem Englischen nicht mächtig bist und deswegen nur Teilinterpretationen von Wikipedia-Fuzzis kennst, schränkt dass die Diskussionsmöglichkeiten natürlich ein.

Übersetzung des Artikel 21:
"Wenn die Türkei sich unmittelbar durch Krieg bedroht sieht, hat sie das Recht die Bestimmungen des Artikel 20 des Vertrags anzuwenden. (...)"

Diese Situation ist gegeben, denn als NATO-Mitglied wurde die Türkei von Putin direkt mit Krieg bedroht, was auf dem Papier bereits drastischer ist als gegenüber der Ukraine, gegenüber der bis wenige Stunden vor dem Einmarsch von Friedenstruppen die Rede war und deren territoriale Integrität zu schützen Russland vertraglich zugesichert hat.

Folglich kann die Türkei jederzeit Artikel 20 in Kraft setzen. Dieser lautet auf Deutsch:
"In Kriegszeiten, unter Beteiligung der Türkei, sind die Artikel 10 bis 18 nicht anwendbar; die Entscheidung über die Durchfahrt von Kriegsschiffen liegt vollständig in der Hand der türkischen Regierung."

Die Türkei kann derzeit also nach belieben die in Artikel 18 definierten Tonnagegrenzen aufheben und US-Verbänden beliebiger Größe die Einfahrt ins Schwarze Meer erlauben.




compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn man so mag, ist die Rafale der bessere Eurofighter.



Zumindest ist sie von den auch auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegten Neuentwicklungen der letzten Jahre der beste Jagdbomber, insbesondere wenn man es mit ihrer Größe abgleicht. Da der Tornado definiert war als "schnell" und (neben der Rolle als Abfangjäger) als "Jagdbomber" ist sie also einen Tick näher dran als alle anderen, auch wenn sie immer noch weit weg ist. (Bei Beschränkung der Sicht auf den Westen. Su-35 ist natürlich ein viel besserer Vergleich, Su-57 vermutlich auch und eventuell auch die chinesischen Entwürfe. Aber die F-35, die Geschwindigkeit und Manövrierbarkeit zugunsten von Stealth opfert, hat mit dem Tornado eigentlich nur gemein, dass sie kein Luftüberlegenheitsjäger ist, sondern als Jagdbomber eingesetzt wird.)



> Die 6to sind wie immer ein theoretischer Wert
> Es ist richtig, dass es intern nur 4 Waffenaufhängepunkte gibt und nur zwei mit jeweils 1to JDAM belegt werden kann.
> Mit etwas Glück bekommen wir dann "batch 4" der Entwicklung, die 2-4 AIM9 und 2 AIM-120 intern mitführen kann.
> Real als Jabo wird die Hauptlast an den Flügelstationen mitgeführt, was das "Steath-Argument" zumindest beim Anflug etwa in Richtung absurd führt.



Und genau da liegt das Problem: Wenn man die F-35 für mehr als kleine Spezialschläge nutzen will, verliert sie ihre Stealth-Eigenschaften und die gleichen aerodynamischen Nachteile wie der Weihnachtsbaum von Eurofighter. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass dessen Einsatzparameter unter Berücksichtigung von Außenlasten als Teil des Konzeptes erstellt wurden, während die F-35 schon ohne diese deutlich lahmer ist. Mit ist sie dann eher ein F-100-Nachfolger in doppelter Größe, aber abseits ihrer Elektronik nichts mehr, dass irgendwie besonders toll hervorsticht.



> Die Absorption ist (leider) nicht nur ein Anstrich, sondern eine bis zu 10 mm dicke "radarschluckende" Schicht.
> Technisch kann ich da nicht weiter erklären (keinen Plan), durfte aber mal so ein Flugzeug drücken, spooky...



Offizielle Erklärungen gibt es natürlich kaum, aber der einzig passende theoretische Unterbau ist Auslöschung durch Interferenz, was eine Staffelung reflektierender Schichten in gewissem Abstand und somit eine gewisse Dicke der Beschichtung voraussetzt. Aber genau dieses Prinzip funktioniert eben auf beliebigen Untergründen gleich gut, dafür muss man kein neues Flugzeug (oder überhaupt ein Flugzeug) bauen oder besser gesagt: Es funktioniert gleich schlecht. Für eine bestimmte Frequenz einen bestimmten Winkel kann man sogar eine vollständige Auslöschung erreichen. Aber im realen Kampfgeschehen hat man viele Winkel und der Gegner nutzt verschiedene Frequenzen; das technische Potenzial solcher Technik ist also beschränkt und kein Stealth Design kommt ohne die wesentlich wirksamere Flächenoptimierung aus, die bei der F-117 das beinahe alleinige Wirkungsprinzip war (soweit man weiß. Mit speziellen Beschichtungen wurde aber auch da schon gearbeitet).



> Soweit ich weiss, ja
> Genau, aber hier habe ich auch nur Netzinfos



Mehr habe ich an externen Quellen auch nicht, dazu eben Logik/Verständnis der physikalischen Hintergründe. Und gemäß der Theorie ist die F-117 extrem einseitig optimiert: Von unten praktisch ein Spiegel, der Radar nur in eine Richtung zurückwirft und das mit einer nur wenige Grad nach hinten geneigten Symmetrieachse. Wer sie aus einer anderern Richtung als "beinahe senkrecht von unten" direkt orten will, beispielsweise von vorne-unten, braucht also eine Beleuchtung aus der Gegenrichtung, in dem Fall von hinten-unten. Auf der Oberseite dagegen hat sie über ein Dutzend Hauptreflektionsrichtungen, einige davon so steil stehend, dass sie spätestens ab einem 45° Winkel (Radarquelle vertikal genauso weit entfernt wie horizontal) einen Volltreffer ergeben. Und die Winkel zwischen den einzelnen Abstrahlungskegeln sind seitlich klein genug, dass schon relativ überschaubare Flugbewegungen quasi einen 180° Ring um das Flugzeug projezieren, sodass ein unbemerkter Vorbeiflug unter einem Beobachter beinahe unmöglich wird. Dazu kommen noch die Gitter über den Lufteinlässen, die eine große Menge an Kanten darstellen und Kanten strahlen unkontroliert in alle Richtungen zurück.

=> Bodenangriff: Kein Problem
=> Tarnung gegenüber Lufteinheiten: Nur eingeschränkt. Sie sollte zwar auch nach oben eine viel kleinere Rückstrahlfläche als ein Eurofighter oder eine Rafale haben (selbst ohne Außenlasten), aber eine reduzierte Ortungswahrscheinlichkeit reicht halt nicht, wenn man einmal bemerkt mangels Flugleistung nicht mehr entkommen kann.



> Bodenziele?
> 2 F-35, weil die SU-35 ein supidupi Luftüberlegenheitsjäger ist, aber nur ein mittelmäßiger JaBo.
> Die SU-35 ist eher der Counterpart zum Eurofighter oder F-22 zum vergleichen.
> F-35 müsste man eher gegenüber F-15 E oder SU-34 stellen.



Stimmt, die Su-34 wäre bei der Suche nach einem Jagdbomber noch passender und sie scheint noch einmal 50% billiger zu sein. ()
Aber ich sehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was die F-35 einsetzen kann, was man nicht auch unter eine Su-35 hängen könnte. Mal die Qualität der russsischen Raketen ignoriert kann die Su-35 größere Raketen, größere Bomben und größere Marschflugkörper abwerfen, sie kann größere Stückzahlen von jedem Waffentyp tragen, die Komplexität ist jeweils auf gleichem Niveau und die Gesamtraglast in meinem Rechenbeispiel bei gleichen Anschaffungskosten geht mit 16 zu 40 Tonnen verdammt klar zugunsten der Su-35 aus.
Dass die nebenbei auch noch ein viel besserer Jäger ist, kann man als Gratis-Bonus erachten. 



> Die nukleare Teilhabe bremst uns komplett aus...
> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, hätten wir F-15 als Luftüberlegenheit, Rafale als Mehrzweckkampfflugzeug und F-15 E als Jabo.
> Aber mich frägt ja keiner...
> 
> ...



Naja. Wenn man JETZT einen neuen Typ anschafft, sollte man sich ruhig was moderneres als die F-15 holen. Trotz des ähnlichen Namens hat man da ja auch nur begrenzt Synergieeffekte mit der F-15E und was Deutschland heute kauft, muss eben nicht nur gegen SU-35 reichen, sondern soll auch SU-57 abschrecken. Da halte ich die F-15 dann doch für überfordert. Statt den Eurofighter zu entwickeln gleich die F-15 zu nehmen wäre aber eine Option gewesen. Beziehungsweise, je nachdem wie man sich in der Gesamtplanung von einem dedizierten, großen ASF verabschiedet, halt nur Rafale oder gar Gripens in entsprechend größerer Zahl.


----------



## Tschetan (16. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Türkei kann derzeit also nach belieben die in Artikel 18 definierten Tonnagegrenzen aufheben und US-Verbänden beliebiger Größe die Einfahrt ins Schwarze Meer erlauben.



Du darfst das gerne so interpretieren, aber weder fühlt sie sich bedroht, noch ist sie selber im Krieg und es ging um die derzeitige Situation.
Anderen " Lügen" zu unterstellen, gehört sich nicht, gerade wenn es sich um eine solche Frage handelt.
Abgesehen davon gibt es auch andere Quellen, mit Google Übersetzer.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon das Christian Lindner Major der Reserve ist?



> Während des Studiums war Lindner Reserveoffizier bei der Luftwaffe. 2002 wurde er zum Oberleutnant der Reserve befördert. Als Reservist nahm er rund vier Jahre lang als Einsatztagebuchführer an Wehrübungen beim Luftwaffenführungskommando in Köln-Wahn teil. Im Jahre 2008 wurde er Verbindungsoffizier zum Landeskommando Nordrhein-Westfalen in Düsseldorf. Er führt den Dienstgrad _Major der Reserve_.


Quelle: Christian Lindner - Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

Das darüber stehende von dir, @ruyven_macaran muss ich nicht kommentieren, da herrscht inhaltlich große Deckungsgleichheit.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> => Bodenangriff: Kein Problem
> => Tarnung gegenüber Lufteinheiten: Nur eingeschränkt.


So weit ich das über Dritte mitbekommen habe, funktioniert die F-117 in der Tat nur dann, wenn sie in der Nacht eingesetzt wird und keine feindlichen Jäger mit "looking-forward-looking-down" Radar unterwegs sind.
Die F-117 wurde nicht umsonst praktisch ausgemustert, da nahezu alle Abfangjäger mittlerweile diese technologische Eigenschaft haben.
Anfang der 1980ger war die Begeisterung bei den US-Militärs so groß, dass damals praktisch mit die Entscheidung aufkam, die A-10 nicht weiterzuentwickeln bzw. diese auslaufen zu lassen.
Die Begeisterung folgte Ernüchterung.
Das habe ich aus einem Beitrag über den  Irakkrieg:
Die Problematik, dass die F-117 keinen eigenen Radar hat, führte dazu, dass zur Zielfindung die Maschine nonstop durch eine Flugraumüberwachung bis ganz nahe ans Ziel herangeführt werden musste und da die Einsätze zum Eigenschutz zu 100% in der Nacht statt fanden, bedurfte es weiterhin einer Laserpointung durch ForwardAirController.
Beides in einem Kriegsszenario aufrecht zu erhalten, ist per se schwierig.
Sprich, die Maschine war ohne massive externe Unterstützung nicht operationsfähig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Su-34 wäre bei der Suche nach einem Jagdbomber noch passender und sie scheint noch einmal 50% billiger zu sein. ()


Bei den Kosten muss man aufpassen.
Die Wicki-Kosten sind bei russischen Modellen immer das Flugzeug selber, entscheidend ist aber der Systempreis und da langen die Russen kräftig zu.
Indien hat sich z. b. beim Abfangjäger (Ersatz für deren Mig-21) für die (Tada) Rafale entschieden.
Zur Auswahl stand auch die SU-35.
Die SU-35 schied gemäß gelesenen Infos aus 2 Gründen aus:
Stückpreis  angeblich ca. 6 Mio. $ höher aus der Eurofighter und ca. 9 Mio. $ höher als die Rafale (allerdings massiv von Frankreich subventioniert)
Treibstoffverbrauch nahezu doppelt so hoch, Betriebskosten angeblich 4x so hoch wie die Rafale.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was die F-35 einsetzen kann, was man nicht auch unter eine Su-35 hängen könnte. Mal die Qualität der russsischen Raketen ignoriert kann die Su-35 größere Raketen, größere Bomben und größere Marschflugkörper abwerfen, sie kann größere Stückzahlen von jedem Waffentyp tragen, die Komplexität ist jeweils auf gleichem Niveau und die Gesamtraglast in meinem Rechenbeispiel bei gleichen Anschaffungskosten geht mit 16 zu 40 Tonnen verdammt klar zugunsten der Su-35 aus.
> Dass die nebenbei auch noch ein viel besserer Jäger ist, kann man als Gratis-Bonus erachten.


Siehe oben bzgl. Kosten.
Der Platz für Sensorik ist in Flugzeugnasen / Flügelwurzeln und Pods endlich.
Haste einen superduper Luft-Luft-Radar drinnen, der auch noch Flugzeuge unter dir über Grund im low-level ausspüren soll, kann der nur bedingt die Funktion eines jochauflösenden Terrain-Radar (Erkennung von bodenzielen) übernehmen und  vice-versa.
Das ist generell die Krux von Jabos, entweder können sie das eine oder das andere besonders gut und die vorhandene Technik ist immer fürs Hauptaufgabenziel ausgelegt.
Sprich die SU-35 kann problemlos Angriffsmanöver auf Bodenziele fliegen, der Pilot bekommt aber deutlich weniger Informationen, um gelenkte Waffen erfolgreich ins Ziel zu bringen. Bei normalen Freifallbomben dürfte sich das Trefferbild nur wenig von einer F-15 oder F-18 unterscheiden.
Aber "theoretisch" (der Ukrainekrieg lehrt uns was anderes) sollten gelenkte Bomben auch aus diesem Grund primär zum Einsatz kommen, um Kollateralschäden zu vermeiden.
Genau das kann die SU-35 als Auslegung Abfangjäger eben nicht.
Die F-35 ist in diesem Kontext das chirurgische Präzisionsinstrument unter den modernen Jägern.
Es ist ja ein Einsitzer und die Ziellenkung und die Laserbestrahlung übernimmt bei der F-35 "eine KI", nachdem der Pilot einmal aufgeschaltet und identifiziert hat.
Achtung, "Westpropaganda":
Angeblich liegt die Treffergenauigkeit bei Jagdbomber (!) SU-34 bei ca. 10 m, bei der F-35 bei 25 cm (!!!)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja. Wenn man JETZT einen neuen Typ anschafft, sollte man sich ruhig was moderneres als die F-15 holen.


Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die Nennung modernerer JaBo Muster, welche die Anfangjägerleistung und die Jabo Leistung einer F-15 1:1 ersetzen könnten.
Da bliebe aus meiner Brille nur noch der Eurofighter und die Rafale als Doppelsitzer mit WSO übrig...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotz des ähnlichen Namens hat man da ja auch nur begrenzt Synergieeffekte mit der F-15E und was Deutschland heute kauft, muss eben nicht nur gegen SU-35 reichen, sondern soll auch SU-57 abschrecken. Da halte ich die F-15 dann doch für überfordert. Statt den Eurofighter zu entwickeln gleich die F-15 zu nehmen wäre aber eine Option gewesen. Beziehungsweise, je nachdem wie man sich in der Gesamtplanung von einem dedizierten, großen ASF verabschiedet, halt nur Rafale oder gar Gripens in entsprechend größerer Zahl.


Die überlegene Antwort auf eine SU-57 in der Abfangjägerrolle kann derzeit nur die  F-22 bieten.
Die F-15 wäre technologisch  wie leistungstechnisch immer noch ebenbürtig.


----------



## Painkiller (17. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Absurdistan eine Raumfahrtnation ist, kennen sie die Überflugszeitpunkte deines Satelliten und werden ihre mobile Luftverteidigung bei Erwartung eines Angriffs nach dem Überflug verlegen oder, wenn die Sache schon zu heiß dafür ist, während des Überflugs zumindest teilweise tarnen und kurzzeitig abschalten.


Da werden sie aber ordentlich was zu tun haben, denn wenn die NATO vereint vorgeht, dann ist da mehr als ein Satellit auf das Land gerichtet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur wenn sich der Gegner wie gewünscht provozieren lässt. Ist Absurdistan schlau, reagiert es auf leicht erkennbare E3As und zumindest im aktiven Modus ebenso offensichtliche Growler aber nur, wenn gute Aussichten auf eine Zerstörung der Störenfriede besteht.


ELINT betreibt man meist passiv. Und dazu ist E3A und Growler in der Lage. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oder bist du soweit weg, dass die F-22 alleine in eine gegnerisches Gebiet mit aktiven SAM-Stellungen fliegen müssen?


Das Risiko ist in meinen Augen vertretbar. Die F-22 als Stealth-Fighter und bewaffnet mit AIM-260 JATM ist in meinen Augen bestens geeignet um die gegnerischen AWACS auszuschalten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn der Gegner seitdem nicht einfach ein paar km weiter gefahren ist. Und wenn die Luftwaffe von Absurdistan genauso Däumchen dreht, wie beim vorherigen AWACS-Duell.


Timing ist alles. Viele Phasen laufen in sehr kurzen zeitlichen Abständen oder sogar parallel. Das hast du ja selbst bereits erwähnt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu den weiteren Phasen sage ich dementsprechend mal nichts, aber was hat das ganze eigentlich mit dem berichtigten Einwand zu tun, dass Stealth ein relatives Konzept ist, dass durch gute Ortungstechnik beim Gegner ganz schnell mal nutzlos werden kann?
> An keiner Stelle deines Plans spielt die Radarsignatur der F-35 eine größere Rolle und eben so wenig wird der Umgang mit Radaranlagen, die diese neutralisieren können geschildert.


Die Radarsignatur spielt also keine Rolle beim bekämpfen von SAM-Stellungen oder anderen SEAD-Missionen? Das wäre mir neu!  Mit einem Eurofighter will ich mich Störvorhang hin oder oder auf jeden Fall nicht den SAM-Stellungen direkt stellen. Hier hat Stealth auf jeden Fall einen direkten Vorteil, weil er die Überlebenchance erhöht und der Radarquerschnitt niedriger ist. Die F-35 trägt zudem einige ihre Waffen intern und nicht außen wie der Eurofighter. Laut Internet hat der Eurofighter einen Radarquerschnitt von 0,05–0,1 m² ohne Bewaffnung/Behälter etc. Bei der F-35 liegt dieser bei 0,005 m². Daher würde ich beim Anflug mit AGM-88G AARGM-ER Raketen auf jeden Fall die F-35 als Waffenträger bevorzugen. Im Moment arbeitet man daran, diesen Flugkörper aus den internen Schächten abfeuern zu können. Das alles in Verbindung mit dem AN/ASQ-239 ist in meinen Augen ein klarer Vorteil gegenüber dem Eurofighter. Ja, die F-35 kann weniger Waffen innen mitführen, aber gerade bei Stealth ist weniger oftmals mehr. 

Selbst GB hat überlegt, ihre Eurofighter in der Jagdbombervariante durch eine Mischung aus Drohnen und F-35A zu ersetzen. 

Den Eurofighter sehe ich persönlich weiterhin als Luftüberlegenheitsjäger. Und in dem Gebiet ist die Maschine herausragend. 

Die F-35 in seiner B-Variante ist zudem viel flexibler was die direkte Unterstützung von Truppen im Feld angeht.
Die Maschine kann gefühlt auf einer Briefmarke starten und Landen. Wie wichtig dieses Feature ist, sieht man gerade in der Ukraine sehr gut. Und gerade in solchen Konflikten wo mobile SAM-Einheiten zum Einsatz kommen, würde ich als Pilot, Stealth nicht missen wollen.

Wenn aber Stealth so wie du es darstellst nutzlos ist/wird, warum entwickeln dann so viele Länder ihre Flugzeuge, Drohnen, Schiffe, Marschflugkörper etc. mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Stealth?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nachdem die SU-35 keine Option mehr ist: Eurofighter. Nicht, weil er per se die überlegendste Maschine am Himmel ist. Auch pro Euro gerechnet sind F-15E und F/A-18 valide Alternativen, aber ich sehe umgekehrt im Gesamtschnitt des Anforderungsspektrums auch keinen relevanten Nachteil gegenüber amerikanischen Produkten oder der Rafale und es hat erhebliche logistische und Budget-Vorteile, wenn man sich auf ein Muster konzentriert.


Und da sehe ich das größte Problem! Die Meldungen über die fehlende Einsatzbereitschaft und fehlende Ersatzteile hab ich immer noch vor Augen. Auch das Thema Einsatzreife ist ein wichtiges Thema, welches ggf. noch weitere Kosten genieriert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *Klick*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einen Typen, der letztlich eh nur Knöpfe gemäß Bildschirmanzeige drückt, auf Mach 2 zu beschleunigen, erscheint mir seit 10-20 Jahren pure Ressourcenverschwendung zu sein.


Wtf?  Warum so abwertend?  Ein Pilot muss schon deutlich mehr auf dem Kasten haben, als das. Sowohl physisch als auch psychisch.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die F-35 kann technologisch z. B. keine "WildWeasel" übernehmen.


Dann sind das hier alles Falschmeldungen? 

Zitat: 


> Three former F-16CJ Wild Weasel instructor pilots, those tasked with attacking surface-to-air missile sites, said a single F-35A can find and attack SAM sites faster and more effectively than three F-16CJ fighters working together.


Quelle: *Klick* 

Zitat: 


> The F-35 Lightning II is slated to gradually replace these aircraft for various air-to-ground roles, including SEAD, beginning with its introduction in 2016. Its stealth capabilities promise a significant increase in effectiveness against air-defence radars, though to maintain its lowest radar signature, its payload capacity would be limited to the internal weapons bays, reducing the number of missile site attacks per sortie. However, it can carry more or larger air to ground weapons internally than even the F-22 and is more advanced in a ground attack capacity, potentially making it the best manned aircraft for destroying sophisticated enemy air defenses


Quelle: *Klick* 

Zitat: 


> On Jun. 1, 2020 Lockheed Martin was awarded a $26.7 million contract by the Pentagon to develop a structural modification for the F-35 Lightning II strike fighter to improve its Suppression/Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses capability (SEAD/DEAD). According to Air Force Magazine, the retrofit design will be applied to both US and foreign F-35s in Lots 14 and 15, and will be completed by August 2022.


Quelle: *Klick*


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> On Jun. 1, 2020 Lockheed Martin was awarded a $26.7 million contract by the Pentagon to develop a structural modification for the F-35 Lightning II strike fighter to improve its Suppression/Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses capability (SEAD/DEAD). According to Air Force Magazine, the retrofit design will be applied to both US and foreign F-35s in Lots 14 and 15, and will be completed by August 2022.





Painkiller schrieb:


> Quelle: *Klick*


Na ja, du schreibst es ja selber.
Fakt: Die aktuelle F-35 kann das noch nicht.
Inwiefern die hier prognostizierte Umrüstung erfolgt bis August 2022 (sind ja noch ein paar Tage) oder noch erfolgen wird und um die von der BW bestellte Version dies dann kann, wissen weder du noch ich.

In der Konfiguration ist die HARM (hier als AARGM-ER benannt) aufgeführt, die Elektronik ist aber noch nicht verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

Hab  s mal in den Militärthread getan.
Das Bild habe ich aus diesem Artikel:








						Russland meldet schwere Gefechte in Ostukraine
					

Die Ukraine scheint kleinere Gegenoffensiven im Osten des Landes zu starten. Die selbst ernannte Volksrepublik Luhansk meldet schwere Kämpfe, Donezk bittet den Kreml um Luftunterstützung. Nach US-Angaben könnten bereits 28.000 russische Soldaten verletzt oder getötet worden sein.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Das wirklich interessante an dem Bild sind die Unmengen an verschossenen Granaten direkt neben dem Panzer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt kein "Panzerexperte", es sieht für mich nach einer Selbstfahrlafette 2S1  aus, man möge mich korrigieren.








						2S1 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Das ist ein Unterstützungfahrzeug für die Infanterie.
Klar ist, das sowas zum Feuern stehen muss, aber...

...es deutet vieles darauf hin, dass die Russen zumindest an dieser Stelle tendenziell "Stellungskrieg" betreiben.

Auch dass eine Ari-Stellung dann von den Ukrainern offensichtlich überrannt werden, deutet darauf hin, dass die Russen nicht zwangsweise in der überlegenen Offensive sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das wirklich interessante an dem Bild sind die Unmengen an verschossenen Granaten direkt neben dem Panzer.


Das noch keine "Unmenge", was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ist Munition die kann theoretisch problemlos in wenigen Stunden von einer eingeübten 2S1 Crew verfeuert worden sein, die etwa auf 5-6 Schuss die Minute kommt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ziemlich eindeutig eine 2S1, erkennt man im Zweifel immer an der Turmform, der Mündungsbremse und der Form des Rohrbremsmechanismus der Kanone, die sich sehr deutlich von der 2S3 unterscheiden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon das Christian Lindner Major der Reserve ist?


Mein Stand war Hauptmann


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mein Stand war Hauptmann


Ich habe mal den Wikipedia Link zurück verfolgt: Deutscher Bundestag Biografie Christian Lindner
Dort steht Major.


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2022)

Beweißt nur, dass auch bei der Luftwaffe Dampfplauderer Karriere machen können.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das noch keine "Unmenge", was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ist Munition die kann theoretisch problemlos in wenigen Stunden von einer eingeübten 2S1 Crew verfeuert worden sein, die etwa auf 5-6 Schuss die Minute kommt.


Wie erwähnt, bin ich da echt kein Profi.
Echt jetzt? 5-6 Schuss/min.  mit einer 122 mm Kanone, wow...
Hätte jetzt so an 1 Schuss/min. gedacht, weil die2 Ladeschützen erwähnen und so eine Granate ein paar Kilo wiegen dürfte.
Nur im Wicki gelesen, dass die  um die 40 Schuss mit sich führen können.
Sieht nach mind. doppelt so viel aus.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ziemlich eindeutig eine 2S1, erkennt man im Zweifel immer an der Turmform, der Mündungsbremse und der Form des Rohrbremsmechanismus der Kanone, die sich sehr deutlich von der 2S3 unterscheiden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? 5-6 Schuss/min.  mit einer 122 mm Kanone, wow...


Ich dachte eher mehr. Schließlich haben die fertige mumpeln die nur ins rohr geschoben werden müssen und feuer.
Ich hab mal geschaut was ich damals hatte. Das war eine *FH-70/FH-155-1* mit 155mm und wenn alles vorbereitet war haben wir bestimmt auch 4-5 schuß/min gemacht. (wenn nicht sogar mehr) Allerdings waren bei dem ding geschoss und treibladung separat (variable treibladung) plus zündhütchen.  
Wir hatten also etwas mehr arbeit, waren allerdings auch 6 mann am geschütz. (wenn ich mich recht entsinne K1=zielen und feuern, K2&3 laden,K4-6 zeug ran schaffen und alle geschütz auf- und abbauen)


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings waren bei dem ding geschoss und treibladung separat (variable treibladung) plus zündhütchen.


Das bei allen Artilleriegeschützen so, das die Treibladung seperat ist, schlicht weil unterschiedliche Treibladungen unterschiedliche Reichweiten ermöglichen, entsprechend auch bei der 2S1 nicht anders (auch da gibt es Reichweitengesteigerte Munition, welche natürlich auch stärkere Treibladungen braucht).

Aber bitte sehr, ab Minute 1:25 in etwa sieht man wie die 2S1 geladen wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQ0JOgKNB1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das bei allen Artilleriegeschützen so, das die Treibladung seperat ist, schlicht weil unterschiedliche Treibladungen unterschiedliche Reichweiten ermöglichen, entsprechend auch bei der 2S1 nicht anders (auch da gibt es Reichweitengesteigerte Munition, welche natürlich auch stärkere Treibladungen braucht).


Aha... Hab da nur hülsen gesehen und dachte von daher das das geschoss komplett ist. Wir hatten unsere treibladung in unterschiedlich großen "säckchen" die, entsprechend der reichweite, kombiniert werden mußten.
Aber ein so bequemes laden wie im video hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Wenn die beim schießen mal ein bißchen hin machen würden gehen da aber mehr als 6 schuss/min.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das bei allen Artilleriegeschützen so, das die Treibladung seperat ist


Nein. Artillerie ist ein Überbegriff und umfasst auch Kanonen und bei Kanonen ist das alles andere als üblich 
Aber auch bei Mörsern hat man eine Grundladung in der Granate drin und kann diese erweitern. Für die Haubitzen um die es hier aber hauptsächlich geht ist das was du sagst richtig.

Für alle anderen grob vereinfacht:
Mörser: Indirektes Feuer
Haubitze: Indirekt oder Direkt (Fokus auf Indirekt)
Kanone: Direkt


----------



## compisucher (18. März 2022)

Meanwhile in Indien:








						Atommächte: Indien schießt „versehentlich“ Rakete nach Pakistan - WELT
					

Indien und Pakistan sind Atommächte und Nachbarländer. Nun gab es einen gefährlichen Zwischenfall: Wie Indiens Regierung mitteilte, sei eine Rakete „versehentlich“ nach Pakistan geschossen worden. Der Vorfall sei demnach zutiefst bedauerlich.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein. Artillerie ist ein Überbegriff und umfasst auch Kanonen und bei Kanonen ist das alles andere als üblich
> Aber auch bei Mörsern hat man eine Grundladung in der Granate drin und kann diese erweitern. Für die Haubitzen um die es hier aber hauptsächlich geht ist das was du sagst richtig.
> 
> Für alle anderen grob vereinfacht:
> ...


Ja wenn man es jetzt wie du unbedingt punktgenau nehmen möchte ist es natürlich so und hast du selbstredend recht.
Für den thematisch ehr laienhaft interessierten ist im umgangspsrachlichen aber halt durchaus alles was indirekt schießt ein(e) "Artillerie(geschütz)" und alles was eben direkt schießt eine "Kanone", sollte dir auch nicht neu sein (wobei man auch hier noch anmerken könnte das sich bei der Deutschen Armee z.B. die Bezeichnung Mörser je nach Zeit nicht unbedingt nach den Eigeschaften sondern ggf. auch nur nach dem Kaliber richtete, alles über 20cm war bei der Reichswehr / Wehrmacht grundsätzlich ein Mörser).

Von daher dürfte dir wohl sicherlich auch klar sein wie ich es das gemeint habe und das ich mich dabei mit "Artilleriegeschütz" natürlich auf alles was hauptsächlich indirekt feuert (Haubitzen / Mörser) bezogen habe, was halt nicht heißt das mir der Unterschied nicht bewusst ist (nur interessiert dieses Detail halt meistens auch niemanden).

Warum das so ist sollte auch jeder nachvollziehen können.
Für Reichweiten von 500m bis max. 3km, was üblicherweise als direktes feuern bezeichnet wird, wie bei heute üblichen PaK und KwK, reicht eine einheitliche Treibladung völlig aus und vereinfacht / beschleunigt es bei einem Geschoss das nicht getrennt geladen werden muss (Granate + die Treibladung) entsprechend die Handhabung.
Ein getrennter Ladevorgang von Geschoss und Treibladung findet da i.d.R. eigentlich immer nur noch dann statt wenn es beengende Platzgründe, z.b. im Turm eines MBT, unumgeänglich machen, da eine Granate ohne integrierte Treibladung natürlich ein gutes Stück kürzer ausfällt als mit der Treibladung hinten dran.

Bei einem Mörser / einer Haubitze macht es aber eben auch einen Unterschied ob ich 13km weit feuern will oder 21km weit und benötigt es entsprechend mehr oder eben weniger Treibladung.
Da macht es also Sinn die Treibladung variabel zum eigentlichen Geschoss laden zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2022)

Ich hab es ja für uns Nerds geschrieben


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

Ich war damals bei der Bundeswehr  bei Artillerie. 2/215 in der GFM Rommel Kaserne in Augustdorf (Detmold).
Wir hatten mit der Panzerhaubitze M109 geschossen 155mm.  Das war das Vorgängermodell von der 2000.
Dafür gab es   7 verschiedene Treibladungen wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Ich war hauptsächlich Ladekanonier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon das Christian Lindner Major der Reserve ist?



Ne. Aber man kann ja auch nicht jedes Detail kennen, dass zur miserablen Bewertung der Bundeswehreinsatztauglichkeit führt  .




compisucher schrieb:


> Die F-117 wurde nicht umsonst praktisch ausgemustert, da nahezu alle Abfangjäger mittlerweile diese technologische Eigenschaft haben.
> Anfang der 1980ger war die Begeisterung bei den US-Militärs so groß, dass damals praktisch mit die Entscheidung aufkam, die A-10 nicht weiterzuentwickeln bzw. diese auslaufen zu lassen.



A-10???
Davon höre ich zum ersten Mal. Aber wenn sie die F-117 als Bodenkampflugzeug nutzen woll(t)en ... würde sie eigentlich bis heute funktionieren. Sie ist von oben definitiv nicht besser ortbar als eine A-10, aber sogar etwas schneller wieder weg, und Bodeneinheiten könnten sie eigentlich nur tagsüber auf Sicht bekämpfen, was bei Nutzung der höheren Geschwindigkeit so schwer sein dürfte, dass es die fehlende Panzerung wett macht; in der Dämmerung wäre die F-117 das wesentlich sichere Modell.

Aber hat mal jemand durchgerechnet, wie viele F-117-Waffenladungen man braucht, um die Wirkung eines GAU-8-Magazins auf z.B. einen Konvoi zu erzielen  ? (Unter der Annahme, dass Hellfires auch komplett ohne Radar im Träger als reines fire & forget eingesetzt werden können, was zumindest technisch machbar sein müsste) Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht erinnern, die Worte "Stealfighter" und "billig genug um in großer Zahl frontnah stationiert zu werden" schon mal in einem Satz gelesen zu haben. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Anforderungen an die Pistenbefestigung sich ganz leicht unterscheiden  .



> Bei den Kosten muss man aufpassen.



Ich versuche auch immer nach Möglichkeit vergleichbare Preisangaben aus diversen Quellen zu finden. Aber wegen der starken Subventionierung und dem wechselnden Inflationsanteil in Landeswährungen ist es schon verdammt schwer, überhaupt Zahlen zu vergleichen und bei den Inhalten der Pakete wird es dann endgültig zu einer ganz groben Schätzung. Dazu kommen dann noch Betriebskosten, die natürlich ganz massiv von der Art des Betriebs abhängen.



> Siehe oben bzgl. Kosten.
> Der Platz für Sensorik ist in Flugzeugnasen / Flügelwurzeln und Pods endlich.
> Haste einen superduper Luft-Luft-Radar drinnen, der auch noch Flugzeuge unter dir über Grund im low-level ausspüren soll, kann der nur bedingt die Funktion eines jochauflösenden Terrain-Radar (Erkennung von bodenzielen) übernehmen und  vice-versa.



Ich habe natürlich keinen Einblick in reale militärische Unterlagen, aber eigentlich sollte dass seit einigen Jahrzehnten eher eine Frage der Software sein. Seitdem man in beiden Fällen nicht mehr mechanisch scant, gibt es keine Optimierung mehr auf Abstrahlrichtungen und auch der Parameter für "höhere Auflösung" oder "höhere Empfindlichkeit auf große Entfernung" lautet bei einem phased Array "mehr Einzelantennen!". Das Radar der F-35 ist deswegen auch eine direkte Weiterentwicklung der älteren Modells aus der F-22, obwohl beide Grundverschiedene Einsatzszenarien haben.

Kann aber natürlich gut sein, dass das bei der Su-34/-35 altersbedingt noch anders aussieht. Außerdem ist es bei starker Optimierung natürlich auch eine Kostenfrage - wenn ich keinen Geländefolgeflug will, kann ich mir die Elektronik für eine dreidimensionale Auswertung sparen. Wenn ich sowie selten als ein paar Kilometer weit gucke und auf größere Entfernungen unbemerkt bleiben soll, ist Sendestärke überflüssig. Aber Platz sollten beide Aspekte kaum kosten, nur Geld. (Und Strom, aber den kann man auch abwechselnd dem einen oder anderen Zweck widmen, wenn man kein "und" braucht.)



> Es ist ja ein Einsitzer und die Ziellenkung und die Laserbestrahlung übernimmt bei der F-35 "eine KI", nachdem der Pilot einmal aufgeschaltet und identifiziert hat.
> Achtung, "Westpropaganda":
> Angeblich liegt die Treffergenauigkeit bei Jagdbomber (!) SU-34 bei ca. 10 m, bei der F-35 bei 25 cm (!!!)



Das ist der Teil, den ich höflich mit "Qualität der russischen Raketen" zur Seite geschoben habe, weil es dazu eh keine verlässlichen Quellen gibt. Selbst die im realen Kampf beobachten Treffer, so es überhaupt unabhängige Beobachter gibt, sagt ohne Wissen über das tatsächlich beabsichtigte Ziel wenig aus. Es gibt da einen schönen Anflugfilm, den ich leider nie Online gefunden habe, von einem 2. Golfkriegs Tomahawk. Damals ja mit "<5 m Abweichung" DIE humane Präzisionswaffe schlechthin.
Zugegeben: Zwischen dem grobpixeligen "Anflug" Landschafsüberlick am Anfang und dem "das wars" Gekrissel am Ende, dass typische für diese Onboardübertragungen war, wird auch auf 1 m genau etwas getroffen.
Aber das Kamel, das da einsam seinen letzten Schritt auf einer Sanddüne machte, tut mir bis heute leid.



> Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die Nennung modernerer JaBo Muster, welche die Anfangjägerleistung und die Jabo Leistung einer F-15 1:1 ersetzen könnten.
> Da bliebe aus meiner Brille nur noch der Eurofighter und die Rafale als Doppelsitzer mit WSO übrig...



Vorschlag angenommen  .
Wenn es bei den genehmen Beschaffungspartnern nichts neueres, besseres gibt als das, was man schon mal abgelehnt hat respektive das, was man damals gekauft hat, dann kann man halt nicht spontan etwas neueres, besseres bestellen. Aber kein normal denkender Mensch würde das kompensieren, in dem er 100 Milliarden in IRGENDWAS versenkt, Hauptsache es ist anders.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber kein normal denkender Mensch würde das kompensieren, in dem er 100 Milliarden in IRGENDWAS versenkt, Hauptsache es ist anders.


Na nur gut das wir in Deutschland die letzten Jahrzehnte keine "normalen Menschen" mehr an der Spitze des Verteidigungsministeriums sitzen hatten und da auch eine Frau Lambrecht leider aktuell keine Ausnahme darstellt.

Auch für sie scheint ja zu gelten "Hauptsache modern", also anders, Sinnhaftigkeit des "modernen" und der Nutzen für das Aufgabenprofil scheint auch da wieder nicht die oberste Priorität in der Beschaffung darzustellen.

Manchmal hat man diesbezüglich schon ein wenig den Eindruck das man bei Rüstungsanschaffungen irgendwo in der Schulhofmentalität von Herranwachsenden hängengeblieben ist, frei dem Moto am besten flext man natürlich mit dem Neusten und Teuersten, Funktionalität und Zweckhaftigkeit, interessiert doch keinen, da nicht "cool".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2022)

.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Da werden sie aber ordentlich was zu tun haben, denn wenn die NATO vereint vorgeht, dann ist da mehr als ein Satellit auf das Land gerichtet.



Wie dicht sind denn die aktuellen Überflüge für einen beliebigen Punkt auf der Welt?

Typische Angaben sprechend von einigen Stunden bis zum nächsten möglichen, wenn man sich Bahnänderungen leistet. Was aber umgekehrt heißt, dass man andere Bereiche nicht mehr überfliegt. Ehe ein Gebiet von der Größe z.B. der östlichen Ukrainehälfte einmal komplett hochauflösend abgetastet wurde, würde ich mit mehreren Tagen rechnen.



> ELINT betreibt man meist passiv. Und dazu ist E3A und Growler in der Lage.



Passive E-3s? Okay, das Konzept kannte ich nicht. Aber wenn, dann gilt wieder der Teil mit der vorherigen Aufklärung: Funktioniert nur, wenn der Gegner auf sich aufmerksam macht. Ist er schlau, schweigt die Mehrheit seiner Radarstellungen aber, sobald deine E-3-Kohorte in Sichtweite seiner AWACs auftaucht undzwar solange, bis sich etwas auf Kampfweite zu nähern scheint. Ohne eigene Einheiten in Gefahr zu bringen, wirst du die Verteidigungssysteme nur unvollständig aufklären können.



> Das Risiko ist in meinen Augen vertretbar. Die F-22 als Stealth-Fighter und bewaffnet mit AIM-260 JATM ist in meinen Augen bestens geeignet um die gegnerischen AWACS auszuschalten.



Du erwartest also totale Luftüberlegenheit/weitestgehende Unverwundbarkeit durch Stealth schon vor dem ersten Schuss, selbst bei Anflug auf die stärksten Ortungssysteme des Gegners.
Da gibt es genau zwei Mögichkeiten:
a) Du hast Recht. Dann kannst du dir dein ganzes aufwendiges Szenario auch sparen und den technologisch weit unterlegenen Gegner einfach mit deinen unbesiegbaren F-22 dominieren.
b) Du hast nicht Recht. Jetzt dein Gegner weiterhin AWACs, aber du keine F-22 mehr.



> Die Radarsignatur spielt also keine Rolle beim bekämpfen von SAM-Stellungen



Nicht in deinem Plan. Du wolltest den SAMs mit Satelliten, E-3s, EA-18, F-16 und F-35 im Tiefflug zu Leibe rücken. Die einzigen, die davon überhaupt Stealth haben könnten, sind die F-35, das aber (wie in meiner Unterhaltung mit Compisucher besprochen) nur, wenn du mit minimaler Waffenlast fliegst. Was du scheinbar nicht vor hast, denn wolltest im Tiefflug reingehen, was die Zielfindung drastisch erschwert und sich nur lohnt, wenn man sonst Entdeckung befürchtet. (Je nachdem, wie tief dein "Tiefflug" tatsächlich ist und wie rau das Terrain könnte die F-35 sogar gezwungen sein, unabhängig von der Waffenkonfiguration auf Stealth zu verzichten. Wenn man das Ziel nämlich erst kurz vor Schluss an seiner neuen Position ortet, weil selbst eine Sichtweite von nahe Null hat, ist es ggf. zu spät, den Waffenschacht zu öffnen.)



> Die F-35 in seiner B-Variante ist zudem viel flexibler was die direkte Unterstützung von Truppen im Feld angeht.
> Die Maschine kann gefühlt auf einer Briefmarke starten und Landen. Wie wichtig dieses Feature ist, sieht man gerade in der Ukraine sehr gut. Und gerade in solchen Konflikten wo mobile SAM-Einheiten zum Einsatz kommen, würde ich als Pilot, Stealth nicht missen wollen.



Ist die F-35B überhaupt als Frontflugzeug geeignet? Im Gegensatz zum Harrier wüsste ich nicht, dass sie mit Staub und Dreck klarkommt und alle bisherigen Einsätze sind von Trägern, Testflüge kenne ich nur von befestigten Oberflächen. Für die Truppenunterstützung setzten sowohl Marines als auch Briten auf Hubschrauber.



> Wenn aber Stealth so wie du es darstellst nutzlos ist/wird, warum entwickeln dann so viele Länder ihre Flugzeuge, Drohnen, Schiffe, Marschflugkörper etc. mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Stealth?



Ich finde "eine und zwei halbe" jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig "viele". Bis auf die USA gibt es bislang niemanden der konsequent Stealth baut. Tempest II und F-3/F-X könnten sich in die Liste einreihen, stehen aber noch soweit vorn in der Entwicklung, dass die Techniker das vermutlich selbst noch nicht wissen. Su-57, Shafaq und J-20 haben ausgeprägt unstealthy Hinterteile und radartechnische optimale Flügelformen respektive -konfigurationen, AMCA setzt zu großen Teilen auf exteren Waffenlasten, KF-21 komplett und bei den Türken und Pakistanis wäre ich schon überrascht, wenn überhaupt etwas kampffähiges rauskommt, selbst wenn sie keinen Cent ihres Budgets in Stealth-Entwicklung jenseits der Grundform stecken.

Im Prinzip sind das alles nur Entwicklungen, die einige einfache Methoden zur Reduzierung der Radar-Signatur umsetzen (genauso wie Eurofighter und Rafale), weil das natürlich ein netter Vorteil ist. Aber niemand opfert dafür Flug- und Kampfeigenschaften respektive Preis, wie es F-35, F-22, B-2 und F-117 tun. Einseitige Stealth-Fokussierung gibt es sonst nur bei Drohnen, aber die sind ohnehin mit einer geringeren Lebenserwartung und nicht für andere Konzepte wie z.B. Tiefstflug mit hoher Geschwindigkeit oder engen Luftkampf konzipiert. Man hat also einerseits gar nichts, dass man bei der Auslegung opfern würde, und andererseits legt man sich nicht für 30-40 Jahre auf einen einzigen Trick fest, der möglicherweise nach 20 Jahren nichts mehr wert ist, weil ein so langer Nutzungszeitraum wie bei bemannten Jets gar nicht geplant ist.



> Wtf?  Warum so abwertend?



Nicht abwertend, sondern nüchtern. Es gibt seit Ewigkeiten kein Beispiel mehr, wo ein Luftkampf gegen eine technische fortschrittliche Situation auf Basis der Augen oder der Zielfähigkeit des Pilotens geführt wurden. Daten kommen von Radar und Uplinks rein, Wirkung geht über selbstlenkende Waffensysteme raus. Der Pilot dient nur noch als Verknüpfung von a und b.



> Ein Pilot muss schon deutlich mehr auf dem Kasten haben, als das. Sowohl physisch als auch psychisch.



Du verwechselst Anforderungen mit Funktion. Natürlich muss ein Pilot physisch und psychisch eine Menge aushalten können, um überhaupt eingesetzt werden zu können. Aber Selbstmanagement ist kein Nutzen, und wenn es noch herausfordernd ist, einen leicht weiterentwickelten Affenkörper bei 6 G überhaupt noch etwas machen zu lassen.
Nur was macht der Mensch denn letztlich im Cockpit? Genau das, was ich beschrieben habe: Automatismen auslösen. Auf Grundlage von Input, der für ihn maximal aufbereitet und reduziert werden muss, damit er überhaupt eine Chance hat, schnell genug zu reagieren.

Der einzige Grund, warum das nicht schon seit 20-30 Jahren Computer machen, ist mangelndes Vertrauen in deren Zuverlässigkeit, vor allem hinsichtlich der Urteilsbildung. Und da stecke ich auch moralisch voll dahinter: Eine Maschine sollte nicht über Leben und Tod entscheiden. Aber wir kommen um den Fakt nicht herum, dass sie das längst machen und die besten Kampfjets sind diejenigen, die dem Menschen möglichst viele Aufgaben abnehmen. In vielen Fällen ist der Punkt längst überschritten, wo selbst die Rolle des Urteilenden nicht mehr vernünftig ausgeübt werden kann, weil einfach die nötige Zeit fehlt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, du schreibst es ja selber.
> Fakt: Die aktuelle F-35 kann das noch nicht.
> Inwiefern die hier prognostizierte Umrüstung erfolgt bis August 2022 (sind ja noch ein paar Tage) oder noch erfolgen wird und um die von der BW bestellte Version dies dann kann, wissen weder du noch ich.



Bei der Diskussion über Neuanschaffungen ist auch zu berücksichtigen, ob die F-35 das AUCH kann, oder ob sie es BESSER kann. Die USA haben sich sowieso darauf festgelegt, für die führt die erstrebenswerte Musterreduktion dazu, möglichst alles mit der F-35 zu machen. Aber für ein Land, dass sie noch nicht hat, muss man die Frage stellen ob F-35 spezifische Eigenschaften überhaupt eine große Hilfe wären? Siehe obiges Beispiel: SEAD/DEAD mit vielen Flugkörpern und aktivem Radar. Klar kann die F-35 das (solange die gewünschten Waffen softwareseitig unterstützt werden), aber sie profitiert in der Rolle nicht mehr von Stealth und ist langsamer sowie aufgrund des einzelnen Triebwerks auch verwundbarer als z.B. eine Rafale.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na nur gut das wir in Deutschland die letzten Jahrzehnte keine "normalen Menschen" mehr an der Spitze des Verteidigungsministeriums sitzen hatten und da auch eine Frau Lambrecht leider aktuell keine Ausnahme darstellt.
> 
> Auch für sie scheint ja zu gelten "Hauptsache modern", also anders, Sinnhaftigkeit des "modernen" und der Nutzen für das Aufgabenprofil scheint auch da wieder nicht die oberste Priorität in der Beschaffung darzustellen.
> 
> Manchmal hat man diesbezüglich schon ein wenig den Eindruck das man bei Rüstungsanschaffungen irgendwo in der Schulhofmentalität von Herranwachsenden hängengeblieben ist, frei dem Moto am besten flext man natürlich mit dem Neusten und Teuersten, Funktionalität und Zweckhaftigkeit, interessiert doch keinen, da nicht "cool".



Das betrifft nicht nur Rüstung. Guck dir die Jubelei über "Chipproduktion in Sachsen Anhalt" an. "nicht mehr abhängig von Asien"? Ja klar, Intel dank Subventionen, die vermutlich >50% der Gesamtinvestition entsprechen, hier eine Fab aufstellt, deren belichtete Wafer dann in Malaysia zersägt, getestet und ins Package gesetzt werden, dann sind wir dank unserer neuestens Hai-Tek aber sowas von autonom, da können allenfalls noch 5G-abhängige Selbstfahrautos mithalten...

Das traurige bei der Bundeswehr ist aber: Da trifft eigentlich nicht der Verteidigungsminister die Entscheidungen nach seiner eigenen, inkompetenten Denkweise. Sondern das macht die Bundeswehr selbst und lässt es sich am Ende vom obersten Personalstrukturierer nur noch gegenzeichnen. 

Und trotzdem bescheißen Lobbyisten in keinem anderen Bereich seit Jahrzehnten so dreißt und in solchem Umfange, wie bei der Bundeswehr. Nicht einmal bei Pharma und Banken. Vermutlich weil einem da bei dem Ausmaß der Laden sofort um die Ohren fliegen würde, aber die Bundeswehr macht halt seit ihrer Gründung fast nur Freiluftertüchtigung. Mit Ausnahme der wenigen Auslandseinsätze (die ja dann auch regelmäßig eklatante Mängel aufzeigen, obwohl sie mit der Creme de la Creme der knappen Ausrüstung durchgeführt werden) fällt es halt nicht auf, wenn nur auf dem Papier die gestellten Aufgaben erfüllt werden können.


----------



## Tschetan (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie dicht sind denn die aktuellen Überflüge für einen beliebigen Punkt auf der Welt?



Als ob das abschießen von Satelliten heutzutage ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## hoffgang (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das traurige bei der Bundeswehr ist aber: Da trifft eigentlich nicht der Verteidigungsminister die Entscheidungen nach seiner eigenen, inkompetenten Denkweise. Sondern das macht die Bundeswehr selbst und lässt es sich am Ende vom obersten Personalstrukturierer nur noch gegenzeichnen.


Öhm... Nein?
Also ich sag nicht, dass es innerhalb der Bundeswehr keine Kultur der Zerwaltung gäbe, aber der Ansatz ist nicht korrekt. Die zivile Führung ist grundsätzlich Entscheider, schon alleine weil im GG §87a festgehalten ist:


> Der Bund stellt Streitkräfte zur Verteidigung auf. Ihre zahlenmäßige Stärke und die Grundzüge ihrer Organisation müssen sich aus dem Haushaltsplan ergeben.


Stärke der BW richtet sich nicht nach der Notwendigkeit, sondern nach dem zur Verfügung gestellten Haushalt. Die BW kann fordern was Sie will, wenn der BT die Mittel nicht bereitstellt, dann passiert garnichts, wie man in den letzten 20 Jahren immer und immer wieder sehen konnte.
Paradebeispiel war die Regentschaft von Tomas, die Misere: https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2012-09/bundeswehr-reform-kritik

Oh was mir noch eingefallen ist: Einführung NSAK (Neues SchießAusbildungsKonzept) und die Fehlplanung der Schießstandwartung. Auch hier, BW wurde komplett von ziviler Verwaltung überholt. Mehr peng peng = mehr Saturierung der Geschossfänge = frühere Wartung. Aber, frühere Wartung = Geld dafür nicht im Haushalt eingeplant, also Sperrung Schießanlage. Also Ausweichen auf andere, dort höhere Belastung = frühere Wartung, aber, kein Geld weil Haushalt und so = Sperrung.
Ergebnis und Siegerehrung: Wir standen ne zeitlang in einigen Regionen ohne nutzbare Schießbahnen da. Macht Ausbildung dann doch etwas schwierig. Dann hat man festgestellt, dass einige der Schießbahnen für diese Ausbildung ungeeignet sind und sie wieder gesperrt...
Oh und die Mär, man könne ja auf Truppenübungsplätze ausweichen? Klar, wenn man einen kriegt, ist ja nicht so, als müsste man Truppenübungsplätze nicht Monate / Jahre im Vorraus anmelden... Deswegen hieß es ja auch STANDORTschießanlage...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bescheißen Lobbyisten in keinem anderen Bereich seit Jahrzehnten so dreißt und in solchem Umfange, wie bei der Bundeswehr. Nicht einmal bei Pharma und Banken. Vermutlich weil einem da bei dem Ausmaß der Laden sofort um die Ohren fliegen würde, aber die Bundeswehr macht halt seit ihrer Gründung fast nur Freiluftertüchtigung. Mit Ausnahme der wenigen Auslandseinsätze (die ja dann auch regelmäßig eklatante Mängel aufzeigen, obwohl sie mit der Creme de la Creme der knappen Ausrüstung durchgeführt werden) fällt es halt nicht auf, wenn nur auf dem Papier die gestellten Aufgaben erfüllt werden können.


Das ist auch nicht korrekt und zeigt, dass hier leider komplette Unkenntnis über die Verpflichtungen der BW besteht.
Die Rotationen in den verschiedenen Auslandseinsätzen aufrecht zu erhalten, dabei die Verpflichtungen für NRF & EUBG (später VJTF), Vorstationierung im Baltikum usw. aufrecht zu erhalten ist eine massive Herausforderung gewesen, v.a. weil Entscheidungen der Vergangenheit (Ersatzteile...) die Ausbildung & die Einsatzfähigkeit der Truppenteile beeinträchtigt haben.

Für die Einsätze wird oft vergessen, dass die Zahlen IM Einsatz nicht die gebundenen Kräfte darstellt. ISAF hatte ne Mandatsobergrenze von 5000 Soldaten +350 in Reserve. Bedeutet, 5350 Soldaten aus allen TSK sind gebunden. Dabei gehen keine ganzen Einheiten, z.b. im Bereich der Aufklärung, sondern manchmal einzelne Züge. Damit ist aber der Verband zuhause nicht auf 100%, weil er hat ja einen Zug nach Afg abgestellt.
Ebenfalls wichtig: Es wird rotiert. D.h. die Nachfolger sind in der Ausbildung während das aktive Kontingent im Einsatz ist. Also sind ~11.000 Soldaten gebunden. Und das Kontingent davor macht Nachbereitung. ~16500 Soldaten. Jaaaa.... Aber wir haben doch >200.000 gehabt während Afghanistan. Richtig. Jetzt bedenkt man, dass nicht alle TSK & nicht alle Truppengattungen gleichermaßen benötigt wurden und stellt fest, dass eine unterschiedliche Belastung der Truppengattungen z.b. im Heer gab.

So und jetzt stell mal Bündnisverpflichtungen wie EUBG oder NRF UND mindestens 2 ISAF Kontingente gleichzeitig PLUS den ganzen Kleinscheiß wie Kosovo usw. Das wird manchmal spannend, v.a. wenn wie 2011 auf einmal der Kosovo von einer Kaffeetrinker Mission in einen Volksaufstand mutiert.
UND - weil wir sind noch lange nicht fertig - JETZT bedenke mal wie sich Dinge wie EU Arbeitszeitrichtlinie, die Materialknappheit (danke nochmals Thomas, ganz ganz toller Job den du da gemacht hast) und die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht auswirken, alles binnen weniger Jahre auf die BW geschmissen PLUS die kurzfristige Einführung von VJTF & Enhanced Forward Presence.

Dabei muss beachtet werden: EUBG & NRF / VJTF / Forward Presence wurden stets erfüllt, nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern zertifiziert (abgeschlossener Übungszyklus & Bereitschaft), d.h. unsere Beiträge für unsere Bündnisse waren immer gestellt. Richtig ist: Danach sahs halt finster aus.

Also zu sagen "die paar Einsätze" ist grundfalsch und wird den Problemen mit denen die BW umgehen musste nicht gerecht. Wie gesagt, Inkompetenz gibt's definitiv in dem Laden, aber eines hab ich in den mehr als 13 Jahren IMMER erlebt. Irgendwie hat mans hingekriegt.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

> Das russische Militär hat nach Regierungsangaben eine Hyperschallrakete für einen Angriff im Westen der Ukraine eingesetzt. Mit dem Raketensystem Kinschal sei gestern ein unterirdisches Waffenlager zerstört worden, erklärte das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau. Das Lager mit Raketen und Munition habe sich im Dorf Deljatyn befunden. Die sehr gut zu steuernden, modernen Kinschal-Raketen können nach russischen Angaben alle Luftabwehrsysteme umgehen. Ihr Einsatz war laut der staatlichen Agentur Ria Novosti ein Novum im Ukraine-Konflikt. Von ukrainischer Seite gibt es dazu bislang keine Angaben.
> 
> Hyperschallraketen übertreffen die Schallgeschwindigkeit um ein Mehrfaches und fliegen mit mehr als 6000 Kilometern pro Stunde. Die neue "Kinschal" kann nach russischen Angaben Ziele in bis zu 2000 Kilometer Entfernung treffen. Sie kam bislang vor allem bei Manövern zum Einsatz - zuletzt wenige Tage vor der Invasion in die Ukraine.


Quelle: Moskau: Hyperschallrakete im Westen der Ukraine eingesetzt


----------



## hoffgang (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Moskau: Hyperschallrakete im Westen der Ukraine eingesetzt






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1505159295389810688

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Moskau: Hyperschallrakete im Westen der Ukraine eingesetzt



War zu erwarten das sie diese zur Demonstrationen einsetzten.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2022)

Der Kreml-Zar muss ja schon ziemlich verzweifelt sein, wenn er nach nur 3 Wochen bereits seine "unbesiegbaren Wunderwaffen" aus der Spielzeugkiste rausholt...

Zumindest in dem Punkt scheint das Dokument des FSB von vor 1 1/2 Wochen also absolut richtig zu liegen, Russland befindet sich militärisch im Jahr 44 von Hitlerdeutschland und die "Wunderwaffen" sollen es nun richten.


----------



## Tschetan (19. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Kreml-Zar muss ja schon ziemlich verzweifelt sein, wenn er nach nur 3 Wochen bereits seine "unbesiegbaren Wunderwaffen" aus der Spielzeugkiste rausholt...
> 
> Zumindest in dem Punkt scheint das Dokument des FSB von vor 1 1/2 Wochen also absolut richtig zu liegen, Russland befindet sich militärisch im Jahr 44 und die "Wunderwaffen" sollen es nun richten.



Ich glaube du weißt nicht welche Bedeutung diese Waffen besitzen?
Die " Dolche" besitzen rund 2000km /Reichweite und fliegen max 12000kmh und sind steuerbar.
Vorgeführt wurden sie schon einige Male und sie funktionieren.

In Syrien wurden übrigens auch schon welche Stationiert.








						Russland, Syrien: Putin verlegt Hyperschallwaffen nach Damaskus
					

Russland hat Medienberichten zufolge für Marine-Übungen Kampfflugzeuge mit Hyperschallwaffen sowie strategische Bomber nach Syrien verlegt.




					deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de
				




Die Kinshals sollen auch gegen Flugzeugträger wirken. Glaube gelesen zu haben das max 40sek Zeit zur theoretischen Abwehr besteht, bei einer.

Es wird immer wärmer.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zumindest in dem Punkt scheint das Dokument des FSB von vor 1 1/2 Wochen also absolut richtig zu liegen



Wenn man nach ukrainischen Nachrichten und unserer Berichterstattung geht, müssten die Ukrainer schon fast den Krieg gewonnen haben.


----------



## hoffgang (19. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn man nach ukrainischen Nachrichten und unserer Berichterstattung geht, müssten die Ukrainer schon fast den Krieg gewonnen haben.


Tja und wenns nach den Russen geht, dann wäre die Ukraine voller Biowaffennazis die nach nuklearer Aufrüstung streben.

Und wo wir beim Thema Propaganda und russischer Militär-Pornographie sind:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1505213963130138634

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



meh


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Als ob das abschießen von Satelliten heutzutage ein Problem darstellt.



Technisch kein großes, solange sie über eigenes Territorium oder über entsprechende Marineinheiten fliegen. Aber wegen der entstehenden Trümmer besteht ein hohes Risiko, weitere Nationen zu schädigen, mit denen man noch nicht im Krieg befindet. Insbesondere wenn man sehr viele Satelliten zerstören will, um den Gegner komplett blind zu machen.

Und eben gerade weil es technisch relativ leicht ist, gibt es auch taktische Vorbehalte dagegen: Wenn man selbst damit anfängt, wird sich der Gegner mit gleiche Methodik revanchieren. Dieses Risiko einzugehen ist aus mehreren Gründen eine verdammt schlechte Idee, in einem symmetrischen Konflikt kann daher erwartet werden, dass sich beide Seite zurückhalten. (Vergl. Düppel als Radargegenmaßnahme im zweiten Weltkrieg. Die wurden auch lange Zeit von beiden nicht eingesetzt, weil man sich im Klaren darüber war, dass die Gegenseite die Methode sofort übernehmen würde.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Öhm... Nein?
> Also ich sag nicht, dass es innerhalb der Bundeswehr keine Kultur der Zerwaltung gäbe, aber der Ansatz ist nicht korrekt. Die zivile Führung ist grundsätzlich Entscheider, schon alleine weil im GG §87a festgehalten ist:
> 
> Stärke der BW richtet sich nicht nach der Notwendigkeit, sondern nach dem zur Verfügung gestellten Haushalt. Die BW kann fordern was Sie will, wenn der BT die Mittel nicht bereitstellt, dann passiert garnichts



Es geht nicht um die Höhe der Mittel, es geht um die Art der Verwendung. Die ist bei der Bundeswehr DAS große Problem. Deutschland ist seit Ewigkeiten in den Top10, die letzten Jahre haben wir regelmäßig >80% des Etats Russlands ausgeben. Aber haben wir eine Armee mit einer Schlagkraft >80% Russlands? Oder können wir auch nur mit Großbritannien mithalten, die um uns herum tänzeln? Nicht einmal näherungsweise. Weil die Abermilliarden des Verteidigungshaushaltes nicht in kosteneffektive Beschaffung und Unterhalt fließen, sondern in etwas dass man selbst mit viel wohlwollen nur als Lobbygeschenke und Korruption bezeichnen kann. 

Und bei der Verwendung der Mittel entscheiden die Minister nur auf dem Papier und auch nur bei den ganz großen Projekten. Respektive wenn die Bundeswher eine Großbeschaffung beschließt, setzt der Minister halt am Ende demonstrativ seine Unterschrift drunter um zu zeigen, dass er ja total toll ist. Aber kein einziger Minister hat ein großes Beschaffungsprogramm selbst durchgeplant (zumindest nicht soweit, wie mein Horizont zurückrecht) und dann der Bundeswehr aufgezwungen und alles unterhalb von Großgerät-Neuanschaffungen wird auf politischer Ebene nicht einmal formell besiegelt, sondern allenfalls rückblickend überwacht. Zuständig für Beschaffungsentscheidungen ist die zuständige Abteilung der Bundeswehr höchstselbst und die Billanz des Beschaffungswesens ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Sowohl militärisch als auch aus Sicht des Steuerzahlers. Nur ThyssenKrupp, Heckler & Koch und Airbus findens total geil.



> Oh was mir noch eingefallen ist: Einführung NSAK (Neues SchießAusbildungsKonzept) und die Fehlplanung der Schießstandwartung. Auch hier, BW wurde komplett von ziviler Verwaltung überholt. Mehr peng peng = mehr Saturierung der Geschossfänge = frühere Wartung. Aber, frühere Wartung = Geld dafür nicht im Haushalt eingeplant, also Sperrung Schießanlage. Also Ausweichen auf andere, dort höhere Belastung = frühere Wartung, aber, kein Geld weil Haushalt und so = Sperrung.
> Ergebnis und Siegerehrung: Wir standen ne zeitlang in einigen Regionen ohne nutzbare Schießbahnen da.



Und die Wartung von Schießanlagen plant der Minister persönlich, ja? Da ist nicht zufällig vielleicht irgend ein Angestellter der Bundeswehr zuständig/zwischengeschaltet, der es verpfuscht hat? (Oder sogar 20-30, weil ist ja ein Staatsbetrieb?)



> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Auslandseinsätze (die ja dann auch regelmäßig eklatante Mängel aufzeigen, obwohl sie mit der Creme de la Creme der knappen Ausrüstung durchgeführt werden) ...
> ...



Protipp: Wenn man seinem Gesprächspartner "komplette Unkenntniss" an den Kopf wirft, dann sollte man im Anschluss etwas schreiben, dass ihn nicht 1:1 bestätigt.



> Also zu sagen "die paar Einsätze" ist grundfalsch und wird den Problemen mit denen die BW umgehen musste nicht gerecht.



Ich sage nicht, dass die einzige Aufgabe der Bundeswehr in "den paar Einsätzen" bestand, sondern dass "die paar Einsätze" die Gelegenheiten waren, bei denen Mängel nicht mehr unter den Teppich gekehrt werden konnten. Wenn du bei der Ausbildung in Deutschland nicht schießen kannst, weil der Schießstand im Arsch ist, interessiert das keine Sau. Wenn du in Afghanistan nicht schießen kannst, weil kein Gewehr im Bestand ist, dass die dort geplanten Kämpfe und dortigen Bedingungen aushält, dann wird deutschlandweiter Skandal draus.

(Was heißt nicht, dass ich in die Geißelung des G36 einsteigen will, da hätte das Einsatzkonzept angepasst werden müssen mit mehr G3 und der Anerkennung, dass eine für Mitteleuropa ausgerüstete Armee in Afhangistan nicht einfach die gleiche Aufgabe mit der gleichen Menge Personal erfüllen kann. Aber die Beispiel passen besser zusammen als Hubschrauber, die Wegen Salz nicht über der Nordsee respektive wegen Staub nicht über Mali fliegen können.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Moskau: Hyperschallrakete im Westen der Ukraine eingesetzt



Kennt eigentlich immer jemand die korrekte Masse dieser Waffe? Deutsche Wikipedia spricht von 1.000 kg, was falsch sein muss, die entlische von "3 Tomahawks" (also 5,8 t - übrigens mehr, als eine F-35 einseitig tragen können dürfte), aber ohne Quelle.




Tschetan schrieb:


> War zu erwarten das sie diese zur Demonstrationen einsetzten.



Wurde wohl schon in Syrien demonstriert und war somit nicht "klar". Angriff auf ein Munitionsdepot (gut gesichert, gut verbunkert) in einem Gebiet wo man zuletzt viele Verluste hatte, ist aber rein militärisch ein Paradebeispiel für eine Waffe hoher Reichweite, die schwer abzufangen ist und hohe Durchschlagskraft besitzt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn man nach ukrainischen Nachrichten und unserer Berichterstattung geht, müssten die Ukrainer schon fast den Krieg gewonnen haben.



Also zumindest der seriösere Teil unserer Medien (ukrainisch kann ich nicht) berichtet nur darüber, dass Putin den Angriffskrieg schon fast verloren hat. Das ist aber was ganz anderes als ein ukrainischer Sieg. Es gibt praktisch keine ukrainischen Rückeroberungen und es gibt auch kaum Gerät, mit dem diese möglich wären. Von einem Gegenangriff zur Sicherung von Krim und Donbass sowie einem Sturz des Kriegsverbrechers ganz zu schweigen, da nützen einem Guerillataktiken überhaupt nichts. Die FARC wurde jahrzehntelang nicht geschlagen, gewonnen hat sie trotzdem nicht.


Aber das ist nicht Thema dieses Threads, dafür gibt es einen passenderen.


----------



## Tschetan (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das ist nicht Thema dieses Threads, dafür gibt es einen passenderen.



Ist das nicht " Militär"?
Im anderen Thread gab es eine Strafe wegen " Militärbericht".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2022)

Nein, "aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" sind ein eigenes Thema und die Berichterstattung unserer Medien darüber passt gut in diesen hinein, ist aber kein militärisches Thema.


----------



## hoffgang (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Höhe der Mittel, es geht um die Art der Verwendung. Die ist bei der Bundeswehr DAS große Problem. [...]
> 
> Und bei der Verwendung der Mittel entscheiden die Minister nur auf dem Papier und auch nur bei den ganz großen Projekten.


Das ist nicht vollständig richtig.
Minister bringen Staatssekretäre mit, geben die großen Linien vor. Das BaainBW, für die Beschaffung zuständig, ist zivil geführt. Der Minister sitzt nicht persönlich da und schreibt, wir brauchen X Kpz und Y Spz. Aber "Die Bundeswehr" sagt auch nicht, wir beschaffen ABC. Im Ministerium wird entschieden was gekauft wird und was nicht, das Ministerium ist NICHT Teil der Bundeswehr, deswegen heißt es auch Bundeswehr & Bundesministerium der Verteidigung. Das Ministerium wird vom Minister geführt, nicht von einem Soldaten.

Zu suggerieren, dass die militärische Seite bestimmen könne was beschafft wird und was nicht ist ein Trugschluss, alleine schon weil das GG ganz klar eine zivile Kontrolle über den Haushalt vorsieht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Respektive wenn die Bundeswher eine Großbeschaffung beschließt, setzt der Minister halt am Ende demonstrativ seine Unterschrift drunter um zu zeigen, dass er ja total toll ist. Aber kein einziger Minister hat ein großes Beschaffungsprogramm selbst durchgeplant (zumindest nicht soweit, wie mein Horizont zurückrecht) und dann der Bundeswehr aufgezwungen und alles unterhalb von Großgerät-Neuanschaffungen wird auf politischer Ebene nicht einmal formell besiegelt, sondern allenfalls rückblickend überwacht.


Das ist ebenfalls nicht richtig - das zeigt doch die Drohnendebatte seit Jahrzehnten, oder die Diskussionen um gepanzerte Fahrzeuge für Afghanistan.
Zumal du offensichtlich komplett ignorierst, wie die Haushaltsplanung funktioniert. Da steht nicht "Da haste 900 Millionen, kauf dir mal was schönes davon", sondern da wird im Haushalt für das zu planende Jahr festgelegt, was gekauft bzw. bezahlt wird, siehe z.b. hier: https://www.bmvg.de/de/themen/verteidigungshaushalt/verteidigungshaushalt-2021



> Dies betrifft vor allem die Fregatte 126 (vormals Mehrzweckkampfschiff 180), das AESAActive Electronically Scanned Array-Radar für den Eurofighter sowie den Ersatz der ersten beschafften Kampfflugzeuge Eurofighter durch eine neue Tranche. Weitere wichtige Projekte sind die Beschaffung vielfältiger Transportfahrzeuge und der mehrrollenfähigen Fregattenhubschrauber NH-90 NFH (NATO Frigate Helicopter) als Nachfolger für den Sea Lynx.


Es erfolgt eine Bedarfsplanung, dann gibt's die Freigabe durch den Haushalt - oder eben nicht. Ohne Mittel keine Beschaffung - und wer legt diese Mittel fest? Richtig, die Regierung mit Beschluss des BTs. (https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2020/kw50-de-verteidigung-810042)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zuständig für Beschaffungsentscheidungen ist die zuständige Abteilung der Bundeswehr höchstselbst und die Billanz des Beschaffungswesens ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Sowohl militärisch als auch aus Sicht des Steuerzahlers. Nur ThyssenKrupp, Heckler & Koch und Airbus findens total geil.


Missleading, die Wehrverwaltung ist zwar Teil der BW, steht aber unter ziviler Kontrolle. Zudem arbeiten erst seit 2012 Soldaten in der Verwaltung und auch das unter deutlich anderen Voraussetzungen wegen §87b GG. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Wartung von Schießanlagen plant der Minister persönlich, ja? Da ist nicht zufällig vielleicht irgend ein Angestellter der Bundeswehr zuständig/zwischengeschaltet, der es verpfuscht hat? (Oder sogar 20-30, weil ist ja ein Staatsbetrieb?)


Politische Vorgaben sind die einflussnehmende Komponente und von wem kommen diese Vorgaben? Richtig...
Deswegen war TdM auch ne absolute Katastrophe als IBUK.
Siehe 2010 die Entscheidung Systeme wie den Gepard aus der Nutzung zu nehmen, war dem Sparkurs von KTzG geschuldet. Vorgabe Minister - Umsetzung Inspekteure. So läuft der Laden nunmal.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass die einzige Aufgabe der Bundeswehr in "den paar Einsätzen" bestand, sondern dass "die paar Einsätze" die Gelegenheiten waren, bei denen Mängel nicht mehr unter den Teppich gekehrt werden konnten. Wenn du bei der Ausbildung in Deutschland nicht schießen kannst, weil der Schießstand im Arsch ist, interessiert das keine Sau. Wenn du in Afghanistan nicht schießen kannst, weil kein Gewehr im Bestand ist, dass die dort geplanten Kämpfe und dortigen Bedingungen aushält, dann wird deutschlandweiter Skandal draus.


Ja, weil man eben keine Ahnung hat.
Wenn man in Deutschland nicht schießen kann, dann ist das ein deutlich größeres Problem, weil es dann keine Folgekontingente für Afghanistan mehr gibt weil man die notwendigen Anforderungen nicht erfüllt, damit nicht einsatzfähig ist...
Der Skandal ums G36 ist das generelle Missverständnis einer Bevölkerung der die BW vollkommen egal ist und die sich mit Schnipseln aus dem Gesamtbild befasst. Das G36 hat genau das erfüllt was es bei der Beschaffung können musste. Du kannst nem Leopard 2 auch nicht vorwerfen schlecht bei der Bekämpfung von Ubooten zu sein weil in 30 Jahren ggf. weite Teile des Landes dank Erderwärmung geflutet sind.

Auch hier, man bedenke bitte, dass wir 2001! nach Afghanistan gegangen sind und danach die Bevölkerung durchgehend Regierungen gewählt hat, bei der BW gespart haben.  Der G36 Skandal war 2015... 14 Jahre nach Beginn des Einsatzes. KTzG hat zwar während seiner Amtszeit von Krieg gesprochen, aber sein Sparkurs war mit entscheidend, dass, wie du richtigerweise sagst, keine passenderen Gewehre beschafft wurden, oder im Bestand befindliche G3 umgerüstet wurden. Vorschläge für letzteres aus der Truppe waren da, die Infanterieschule hatte ein Konzept vorgelegt...

Auch hier: Vorgabe der großen Linien durch die BReg aka den Minister, Umsetzung durch die Truppe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist nicht vollständig richtig.
> Minister bringen Staatssekretäre mit, geben die großen Linien vor. Das BaainBW, für die Beschaffung zuständig, ist zivil geführt. Der Minister sitzt nicht persönlich da und schreibt, wir brauchen X Kpz und Y Spz. Aber "Die Bundeswehr" sagt auch nicht, wir beschaffen ABC. Im Ministerium wird entschieden was gekauft wird und was nicht, das Ministerium ist NICHT Teil der Bundeswehr, deswegen heißt es auch Bundeswehr & Bundesministerium der Verteidigung. Das Ministerium wird vom Minister geführt, nicht von einem Soldaten.
> 
> Zu suggerieren, dass die militärische Seite bestimmen könne was beschafft wird und was nicht ist ein Trugschluss, alleine schon weil das GG ganz klar eine zivile Kontrolle über den Haushalt vorsieht.



Wenn du auf die Trennung zwischen Beschaffung und Bundeswehr besehst, meinetwegen. Aber die Amtsmitarbeiter sind definitiv keine Politik und die mit den Ministern ausgetauschten Posten ein lächerlich kleiner Teil des Gesamtsystems, dem sämtliche oder auch nur einen Großteil der Schuld zuzuschieben einfach nur lächerlich ist. Wie stark der Rest zwischen Militär- und Verwaltungsangehörigen verteilt ist, kann ich von außen nur schwer sagen.

Aber wenn wirklich Bestellungen und Lastenhefte von Material für die Truppe seit min. 40 Jahren zu >>50% über den Kopf der Truppe hinweg erstellt werden, dann mangelt es da ganz gehörig an Kritik von unten. Und das liegt nicht daran, dass es keine Möglichkeit zur Kritik gebe. "Wir kriegen zuwenig Geld", "wir brauchen mehr Geld", "es fehlt an Geld" und "das Budget ist zu knapp" hört man nämlich mehrfach pro Jahr. Aber "böse Zivilisten haben unser Budget für Hubschrauber verschwendet, die wir nie haben wollten", "bescheurte Politiker haben ein Lastenheft für Gewehre erstellt, das komplett an unseren Anforderungen vorbeigeht", "diese Panzer dürfen so keinesfalls bestellt werden, sie erfüllen die ursprünglichen Anforderungen nicht" oder "was sollen wir mit solchen Flugzeugen? Wieso werden die uns aufgezwungen?": Solche Kritik aus der Truppe hört man praktisch nie zu Vertragsunterzeichnungen. Sondern allenfalls Jahre später, am Rande und aus unteren Rängen, wenn das Material, dass die Führungsriegen offensichtlich sehr wohl toll fanden, Schrott ist.



> Es erfolgt eine Bedarfsplanung, dann gibt's die Freigabe durch den Haushalt - oder eben nicht. Ohne Mittel keine Beschaffung - und wer legt diese Mittel fest?



Shameless Selfquote:
"Es geht nicht um die Höhe der Mittel, es geht um die Art der Verwendung."

Das die Politik die Mittel freigibt, habe ich mehrfach geschrieben. Du bringst erneut Bestätigungen für meine Aussagen, nicht die angekündigten Widersprüche.



> Missleading, die Wehrverwaltung ist zwar Teil der BW,



Ach, jetzt doch? Eben gerade hast du noch auf das Gegenteil bestanden und mich dafür fertig gemacht.



> steht aber unter ziviler Kontrolle.



Ich habe nichts über den Beschäftigungsstatus der für Beschaffung Zuständigen gesagt bzw. sogar von Angestellten gesprochen. Warum sollte eine reine Bürokraft auch eine Soldatenlaufbahn durchlaufen? Aber es sind eben keine Politiker, sondern immer noch BW-Angehörige.



> Siehe 2010 die Entscheidung Systeme wie den Gepard aus der Nutzung zu nehmen, war dem Sparkurs von KTzG geschuldet. Vorgabe Minister - Umsetzung Inspekteure. So läuft der Laden nunmal.



Vorgabe Minister "wir setzen unsere Panzer ab sofort ohne Luftschutz ein" gefolgt von Reaktion der Generäle "Ja oberster Befehlshaber, machen wir ohne öffentlich zu meckern, auch wenn wir die Anordnung für falsch halten"?
Oder vielleicht doch eher  Vorabe Minister "ihr kriegt schon xx Milliarden, die haben zu reichen, seht zu" gefolgt von Reaktion der Generäle "Ehe wir die Stückzahl des gnadenlos überteurten, überdimensionierten neuen Schützenpanzers noch weiter reduzieren (oder gar faire Preise aushandeln oder ein Konkurrenzprodukt wählen) müssen, mustern wir lieber den antiken Flakpanzer aus, für den wir ohnehin bald einen Nachfolger gebraucht hätten."? (Möglicherweise gefolgt von der Überlegung "und je akuter wir den Bedarf für einen Nachfolger schildern können, desto teurer darf der sogar werden. Hihi.")



> Das G36 hat genau das erfüllt was es bei der Beschaffung können musste.



Wie gesagt: Über die korrekte Beurteilung des G36 bin ich informiert und brauche keine Nachhilfe. Das Beispiel wurde gewählt, um zu Unterstreichen, dass sämtliche Arten von Ausrüstungsmängeln bei der Bundeswehr ignoriert werden, solange sie nicht während eines Auslandseinsatzes auftreten und Teile desselbigen unmöglich machen. Manchmal, wie beim G36, liegt das daran, dass die Einsatzplanung schlichtweg jenseits dessen liegt, was mit der ursprünglichen Ausrüstungsplanung überhaupt möglich sein könnte.

Da müsste sich zwar meiner Meinung nach auch die militärische Bundeswehrspitze vorab hinstellen und sagen "sorry, aber den Einsatz, den sich das Parlament wünscht, können wir nicht" und nicht erst anfangen über eine neues Gewehr nachzudenken, wenn man die Soldaten an der Front zunehmend unter akuten Problemen leiden. Aber es kann viele Gründe haben, warum so ein Umdenken länger dauert.

Ganz anders sieht das aus, wenn z.B. ein neuer Marinehubschrauber gesucht wird, ausgeschrieben wird, konzipiert wird, bestellt wird, gebaut wird, ausgeliefert wird und erst DANN jemandem Auffeld, dass das Ding mit salziger Luft klarkommen muss. In dem Fall gehört jeder einzelne Bundeswehrangehörige, der diesen Kaufvertrag mit diesem Lastenheft akzeptiert/weitergegeben hat, zum Wachsoldaten (falls militärischer Angehöriger) respektive Kloputzer (falls ziviler Angestellter) degradiert, weil man von ihm offensichtlich nicht erwarten, komplexere Entscheidungen kompetent zu treffen.

Und nein, da hat eben nicht ein Politiker "Rostfreiheit" nachträglich rausgestrichen und die wutentbrannten Generäle vom Bundestagswachdienst nach draußen geleiten lassen. Ebensowenig hat ein Politiker beschlossen, eine halbe Milliarde für die Entwicklung einer Drohne auszugeben, die in Deutschland nicht fliegen darf. Oder einen Schützenpanzer als luftverladbar klassifiziert, weil seine Einzelteile gerade so einzeln transportierbar sind. Ich glaube auch das Konzept eines Bodenkampfhubschraubers ohne Möglichkeit, Salven auf Bodenziele abzugeben, wurde nicht im Bundestag entwickelt. Und mit den Problemen der Schiffsbeschaffungen fängt man besser gar nicht erst an, wenn man einen Verleger für die ersten drei Bände gefunden hat. Ich denke auch nicht, dass je ein Minister es abgelehnt hat, statt sehr teure neue Gerätschaften zu kaufen, die (ver-)alteten doch noch etwas länger zu nutzen, um im Rahmen des gegebenen Budgets das breite Spektrum mittelalten bis recht neuen Geräts mit den nötigen Ersatzteilen zu versorgen, anstatt 50% in Hanger/Halle/Hafen verrosten zu lassen. Aber ich habe nicht gehört, dass dieser Vorschlag je unterbreitet wurde.

Trotzdem sehe ich die Bundeswehrspitze immer noch Festpreise und Lieferfristen mit Strafzahlungen fordern. Wohlwissend, dass dann der (keineswegs BW-exklusive - BER, S21,...) Trick, die 1/3 der Gesamtkosten in Nachbesserungen, die dann "halt sein müssen" zu verstecken, nicht mehr funktionieren würde und man statt Sonderwünschen vielleicht Stangenware nehmen müsste.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

> Die russischen Streitkräfte haben nach Aussage der Regierung erneut eine Hyperschallrakete des Typs Kinschal in der Ukraine eingesetzt. Damit sei ein Lager für Treib- und Schmierstoffe der ukrainischen Streitkräfte in der Region Mykolajiw zerstört worden, erklärte das russische Verteidigungsministerium. Erst gestern hatte Russland den Einsatz einer Kinschal-Rakete gemeldet - und dass dies erstmals geschehen sei.


Quelle: Moskau meldet erneut Einsatz von Hyperschallrakete


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn wirklich Bestellungen und Lastenhefte von Material für die Truppe seit min. 40 Jahren zu >>50% über den Kopf der Truppe hinweg erstellt werden, dann mangelt es da ganz gehörig an Kritik von unten.


Der war gut... Schau doch mal wie lange die Debatte über bewaffnete Drohnen schon geht & was mit Führungskräften passiert, die Kritik üben. Beförderungen >Oberst A16 sind für Generalstabsoffiziere auch abhängig vom Wohlwollen dass Sie bei der Führung genießen, dasselbe wenn man einen, oder mehr Sterne in Gold haben möchte. Ja, die Lambrecht wünscht ein stärkeres offenes Wort & der Inspekteur hat Klartext geredet. Mal schauen ob das Lippenbekentnnisse sind.

Die Divisionen haben massiven Widerstand gegen die Sparpläne geleistet, hat keine Sau interessiert. Ohne die Annexion der Krim wären wir wahrscheinlich in einem wesentlich desolateren Zustand weil sparen > Bundeswehr ausstatten. Das politische Umdenken hat dazu geführt, dass z.b. die Trendwende Material eingeführt wurde, auch ausgelöst durch die Notwendigkeit quasi über Nacht zu VJTF beitragen zu können.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das liegt nicht daran, dass es keine Möglichkeit zur Kritik gebe. "Wir kriegen zuwenig Geld", "wir brauchen mehr Geld", "es fehlt an Geld" und "das Budget ist zu knapp" hört man nämlich mehrfach pro Jahr. Aber "böse Zivilisten haben unser Budget für Hubschrauber verschwendet, die wir nie haben wollten", "bescheurte Politiker haben ein Lastenheft für Gewehre erstellt, das komplett an unseren Anforderungen vorbeigeht", "diese Panzer dürfen so keinesfalls bestellt werden, sie erfüllen die ursprünglichen Anforderungen nicht" oder "was sollen wir mit solchen Flugzeugen? Wieso werden die uns aufgezwungen?": Solche Kritik aus der Truppe hört man praktisch nie zu Vertragsunterzeichnungen. Sondern allenfalls Jahre später, am Rande und aus unteren Rängen, wenn das Material, dass die Führungsriegen offensichtlich sehr wohl toll fanden, Schrott ist.


Weil es nicht Kern des tatsächlichen Problems ist.
Wir haben nicht zuwenig Panzer, wir haben zuwenig EINSATZBEREITE Panzer. Wir haben nicht grundsätzlich zuwenig Hubschrauber, sondern zuwenige die fliegen. Die strukturellen Probleme die ausschließlich auf der politischen Ebene entschieden wurden (Ersatzteile anyone...) prägen die Einsatzbereitschaft der BW, nicht die Gesamtzahl der Systeme (Einzälfälle mal ausgenommen).

Und woher soll die Kritik bei Vertragsunterzeichnung denn kommen wenn die Truppe erstmal das Material kriegen muss um zu sehen obs taugt oder nicht...
Nimm den Fennek. Geiles Teil. Funktioniert. Ist schwer in Ordnung.
Soll tagelang autark der eigenen Truppe voraus aufklären, so wie der Luchs davor.
Nur... wo lagert man Pers Ausrüstung, Nahrung & Wasser für den Zeitraum? Das ist halt erst aufgefallen, nachdem in den Aufklärungsverbänden das Teil angekommen ist und man damit in Afghanistan war. Im Luchs konnte man die Gänge zwischen den beiden Fahrern vollstopfen, im Fennek wirds... schnuckelig.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorgabe Minister "wir setzen unsere Panzer ab sofort ohne Luftschutz ein" gefolgt von Reaktion der Generäle "Ja oberster Befehlshaber, machen wir ohne öffentlich zu meckern, auch wenn wir die Anordnung für falsch halten"?


Genau so passiert mit der Außerdienststellung des Gepard. Ein Ersatzsystem ist bis heute nicht in der Truppe angekommen. Fun Fact: An den Truppenschulen wurde das im Lehrbereich Taktik ganz einfach kompensiert: Es wird mit einer Multinationalen Task Force gearbeitet, d.h. man arbeitet dort weiterhin mit dem Gepard, aber der kommt einfach von den Niederländern.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht doch eher  Vorabe Minister "ihr kriegt schon xx Milliarden, die haben zu reichen, seht zu" gefolgt von Reaktion der Generäle "Ehe wir die Stückzahl des gnadenlos überteurten, überdimensionierten neuen Schützenpanzers noch weiter reduzieren (oder gar faire Preise aushandeln oder ein Konkurrenzprodukt wählen) müssen, mustern wir lieber den antiken Flakpanzer aus, für den wir ohnehin bald einen Nachfolger gebraucht hätten."? (Möglicherweise gefolgt von der Überlegung "und je akuter wir den Bedarf für einen Nachfolger schildern können, desto teurer darf der sogar werden. Hihi.")


Du beschreibst grade die Auswirkungen einer nationalen Rüstungsindustrie. Faire Preise? Der war gut. Das sind sich gegenseitig bedingende Effekte. Und nein, F-35 zu kaufen wird NICHT als Abweichung dieses Kurses bewertet, nicht solange FCAS weiterhin entwickelt wird.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Über die korrekte Beurteilung des G36 bin ich informiert und brauche keine Nachhilfe. Das Beispiel wurde gewählt, um zu Unterstreichen, dass sämtliche Arten von Ausrüstungsmängeln bei der Bundeswehr ignoriert werden, solange sie nicht während eines Auslandseinsatzes auftreten und Teile desselbigen unmöglich machen. Manchmal, wie beim G36, liegt das daran, dass die Einsatzplanung schlichtweg jenseits dessen liegt, was mit der ursprünglichen Ausrüstungsplanung überhaupt möglich sein könnte.
> 
> Da müsste sich zwar meiner Meinung nach auch die militärische Bundeswehrspitze vorab hinstellen und sagen "sorry, aber den Einsatz, den sich das Parlament wünscht, können wir nicht" und nicht erst anfangen über eine neues Gewehr nachzudenken, wenn man die Soldaten an der Front zunehmend unter akuten Problemen leiden. Aber es kann viele Gründe haben, warum so ein Umdenken länger dauert.


Henne / Ei Problem.
Wie soll irgendjemand wissen dass es ein Problem gibt wenn das Szenario in dem das Problem auftritt nicht bekannt war? Zumal das G36 in Afghanistan grundsätzlich funktioniert, nur eben in sehr intensiven Feuerkämpfen nicht - und auch diese stellen den Extremfall dar. Wie gesagt, 2001 als der Einsatz anfing konnte das schlecht bewertet werden weil keiner der Faktoren die zu den Problemen beigetragen haben eingetreten sind.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz anders sieht das aus, wenn z.B. ein neuer Marinehubschrauber gesucht wird, ausgeschrieben wird, konzipiert wird, bestellt wird, gebaut wird, ausgeliefert wird und erst DANN jemandem Auffeld, dass das Ding mit salziger Luft klarkommen muss. In dem Fall gehört jeder einzelne Bundeswehrangehörige, der diesen Kaufvertrag mit diesem Lastenheft akzeptiert/weitergegeben hat, zum Wachsoldaten (falls militärischer Angehöriger) respektive Kloputzer (falls ziviler Angestellter) degradiert, weil man von ihm offensichtlich nicht erwarten, komplexere Entscheidungen kompetent zu treffen.


100% Zustimmung. Aber again, das liegt daran, dass man die nationale Rüstungsindustrie behalten will. Man hätte auch einfach bewährte Systeme am internationalen Markt kaufen können... was andere Nachteile mit sich bringt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das Konzept eines Bodenkampfhubschraubers ohne Möglichkeit, Salven auf Bodenziele abzugeben, wurde nicht im Bundestag entwickelt.


Öhm, doch... Der französische Tiger hat ne BMK, der deutsche nicht. Die Vorgabe, diesen ohne BMK zu beschaffen kommt aus der Politik, nicht aus der Truppe. Ist dasselbe wie bewaffnete Drohnen, könnte man dringend brauchen, ist aber nicht gewollt. Eurocopter hat sogar angeboten, die franz. Variante zu liefern, Ministerium lehnte ab, zu "unflexibel". Politische Vorgaben >>>>> Notwendigkeit der Truppe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehe ich die Bundeswehrspitze immer noch Festpreise und Lieferfristen mit Strafzahlungen fordern. Wohlwissend, dass dann der (keineswegs BW-exklusive - BER, S21,...) Trick, die 1/3 der Gesamtkosten in Nachbesserungen, die dann "halt sein müssen" zu verstecken, nicht mehr funktionieren würde und man statt Sonderwünschen vielleicht Stangenware nehmen müsste.


Angebot & Nachfrage. Reduzier deine Lieferanten auf ein Minimum und mach dich von denen abhängig weil es politisch gewollt ist. Kritiker werden sagen: Jaaa wenn wir von den Amis kaufen, dann sind wir von deren Goodwill abhängig - was stimmt. So sind wir vom Goodwill unserer Industrie abhängig, die haben weniger Probleme damit uns neueste Technik zu verkaufen, zocken uns aber ab wo es nur geht oder, wenn Sie grad keinen Bock haben, liefern halt keine Teile.

Das. Ist. Ein. Politisches. Problem. Weil. Die. Politik. Genau. Das. Wollte.

Man hätte schon vor Jahren zu Airbus gehen können und sagen "Fickt euch, liefert endlich die Ersatzteile die wir brauchen oder wir kaufen F-35"! Hat man nicht, weil 1.) nationale Rüstungsindustrie 2.) Arbeitsplätze 3.) Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Tschetan (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Moskau meldet erneut Einsatz von Hyperschallrakete




Ich denke das dieses Teil wesentlich größere Relevanz im Moment hat. Man kann viele Videos im Netz über ihren Einsatz sehen. 









						Russia Is Smashing Ukraine to Bits with Guided Artillery Shells
					

Russia's artillery is taking its toll on Ukrainian cities. It’s the Russian way of war – hold territory and attempt to encircle cities.




					www.19fortyfive.com


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das dieses Teil wesentlich größere Relevanz im Moment hat. Man kann viele Videos im Netz über ihren Einsatz sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, du musst von deinem Bias mal wegkommen. 
Was der Artikel hier so glorifiziert ist so eher das was man von halbwegs modernen Systemen erwartet und bei weitem nichts bahnbrechendes, zudem ist die Conclusio aus dem Artikel nicht wirklich gut.

Die Reichweite, der Gefechtskopf, nix davon ist woow. Die genannte Krasnopol ist ein Splitter-Gefechtskopf, aka Kuck-wir-nutzen-den-scheiß-seit-Jahrzehnten, für den Kampf in Städten mag die Option, mit Laser ein Ziel zu markieren toll klingen, heißt aber auch - jemand muss es markieren. 

Lustig dabei, wie der Artikel den Gefechtskopf als "Smart" bezeichnet...
Meet the real SMArt https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMArt_155

Sorry, aber im Rahmen des pro-russischen Techno-Porn ist das eher nicht erregend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die strukturellen Probleme die ausschließlich auf der politischen Ebene entschieden wurden (Ersatzteile anyone...)
> ...





> ...Genau so passiert mit der Außerdienststellung des Gepard...





> ...Die Vorgabe, diesen ohne BMK zu beschaffen kommt aus der Politik, nicht aus der Truppe....



Liefer doch mal Links, wo ein Verteidigungsminister wortwörtlich angeordnet hat "es wir kein Budget in Ersatzteile investiert", "der Gepard wird ersatzlos ausgemustert", "Der Tiger bekommt keine Bordkanone",...



> Und woher soll die Kritik bei Vertragsunterzeichnung denn kommen wenn die Truppe erstmal das Material kriegen muss um zu sehen obs taugt oder nicht...



Von Leuten mit Hirn.
Wer nicht in der Lage, seine Anforderungen zu Papier zu bringen respektive das Potential einer Konstruktion anhand ihrer Beschreibung zu beurteilen, aber trotzdem angepasste Einzelanfertigungen fordert, hat in der Beschaffung nichts zu suchen. Move to: Putzfachkraft/Wachsoldat.



> Du beschreibst grade die Auswirkungen einer nationalen Rüstungsindustrie. Faire Preise? Der war gut.



Und wo sind Massenproteste der Bundeswehr auf allen Ebenen, weil seit 50 Jahren angeblich ausschließlich Politiker sämtliche Wünsche nach nicht deutscher Hardware ablehnen und dazu zwingen, bei der nationalen Rüstungslobby zu bestellen? Wo sind sie??
Nirgends. Aber Bundeswehrangehörige, die deutsche Sonderkonstruktionen wollen, weil ihnen an internationalen Angeboten irgend eine Schraube nicht passt, gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Wer Teil des Problems ist, kann mit der Lösung bei sich selbst anfangen.



> Henne / Ei Problem.
> Wie soll irgendjemand wissen dass es ein Problem gibt wenn das Szenario in dem das Problem auftritt nicht bekannt war?



Keine Ahnung, wie ein Wachsoldat oder Kloputzer das wissen soll. Aber von jemandem, der die Verteidigung unseres Landes planen soll, erwarte ich, dass er nicht erst 15 Jahre nach Eintritt eines Szenarios dessen Probleme erkennt, sondern mindesten 15 Jahre früher. Erstaunlich, dass die Bundeswehr sich nicht selbst schon vor Jahren aufgelöst hat "im aktuell vorliegenden Szenario gibt es keinen Bedarf an Armee jeglicher Sorte, es greift ja gar keiner an"...




> 100% Zustimmung. Aber again, das liegt daran, dass man die nationale Rüstungsindustrie behalten will.



Nicht "man". Nenn die Leute/Gruppen beim Namen, die das wollen, und wir kommen der Lösung des Problems "Bundeswehr" ein kleines Stück näher. Oder ein großes, wenn man als Kontrast auch die Gruppen benennt, die sich öffentlich dagegen stellen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich denke, du musst von deinem Bias mal wegkommen.
> Was der Artikel hier so glorifiziert ist so eher das was man von halbwegs modernen Systemen erwartet und bei weitem nichts bahnbrechendes, zudem ist die Conclusio aus dem Artikel nicht wirklich gut.



Also den Einsatz von laser-gelenkter Munition für Counter-Arty würde ich schon als revolutionär neu bezeichnen. Oder ist bislang jemand auf die Idee gekommen, Angriffe auf gegnerische Artilleriestellungen von direktem Sichtkontakt abhängig zu machen  ?
Alternativ könnte es auch sein, das der gesamte Artikel ein dampfender Haufen Propaganda ist, aber sowas würde Tschetschan doch nieeeee verlinken 

Aber gut zu wissen, dass selbst Russland-Glorifizierer die Ansicht vertreten, dass der Massenmord an ukrainischen Zivilisten kein Zufall ist, sondern dass die Russen präzise nur das Treffen, was sie auch treffen wollten.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von Leuten mit Hirn.


Also nicht von dir.

Wie dreist bist du eigentlich hier vollkommen beleglos den Leuten die sich damit auskennen ellenlange Texte ins Gesicht zu klatschen obwohl es an Quellen und eigener Erfahrung mangelt?


----------



## Tschetan (20. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte es auch sein, das der gesamte Artikel ein dampfender Haufen Propaganda ist, aber sowas würde Tschetschan doch



Du meinst das ein ehemaliger US Infanterie Offizier,  in einem US amerikanischen Medium(?) , ein "Putintroll" ist?




hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Reichweite, der Gefechtskopf, nix davon ist woow. Die genannte Krasnopol ist ein Splitter-Gefechtskopf, aka Kuck-wir-nutzen-den-scheiß-seit-Jahrzehnten, für den Kampf in Städten mag die Option, mit Laser ein Ziel zu markieren toll klingen, heißt aber auch - jemand muss es markieren.



Steht ja auch geschrieben das sie diese Dinger seit dem Tschetschenen Krieg haben, aber ich denke das sie gerade in Verbindung mit Drohnen, äußerst effektiv zu sein scheinen und intensiv genutzt werden.


Mein Bias?
Ich sehe einen technologisch überlegenen Feind, der seinen unterlegenen Gegner systematisch auslöscht, ohne wirklich sein gesamtes Potential einzusetzen.


Womit wir den Bogen dann zur BW schlagen können. Die Schießplätze sind sicher ein Problem, aber es geht tiefer.
Ist die BW überhaupt noch in der Lage, ähnliche Operationen führen zu können, oder sind diese Fähigkeiten verloren gegangen?


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das dieses Teil wesentlich größere Relevanz im Moment hat. Man kann viele Videos im Netz über ihren Einsatz sehen.


Hoffentlich bestücken sie die nicht noch mit Atomsprengköpfen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie dreist bist du eigentlich hier vollkommen beleglos den Leuten die sich damit auskennen ellenlange Texte ins Gesicht zu klatschen obwohl es an Quellen und eigener Erfahrung mangelt?


Ich kann das hier alles gar nicht groß beurteilen. Weil mir das Detailwissen fehlt.
Deswegen lese in diesem Thread hauptsächlich nur mit.


----------



## Tschetan (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bestücken sie die nicht noch mit Atomsprengköpfen.



Rein von der Logik her würde ich das verneinen, da sie nur eine begrenzte Reichweite besitzt. Vorteil einer solchen Munition ist das Vernichten von Punktzielen, die durch Drohnen, oder Soldaten aufgeklärt und beleuchtet werden.


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Liefer doch mal Links, wo ein Verteidigungsminister wortwörtlich angeordnet hat "es wir kein Budget in Ersatzteile investiert", "der Gepard wird ersatzlos ausgemustert", "Der Tiger bekommt keine Bordkanone",...











						„Eurofighter“ nicht das einzige Problem bei der Bundeswehr
					

Die Aufgaben der deutschen Streitkräfte werden immer größer. Viele Waffensysteme sind hingegen nicht einsatzbereit. Ein Krisenreport.




					www.abendblatt.de
				





> 2011 entscheidet der damalige Verteidigungsminister Thomas de Maizière (CDU) in der Finanznot: Ersatzteile kaufen wir erst, wenn wir sie brauchen. Eine fatale Entscheidung, da die Industrie sie nicht auf Vorrat hält. Längst fehlen auch Werkstattkapazitäten. Outgesourct. Auch die Industrie ist teilweise überfordert. Was sollen die HDW-Werften machen, wenn sie gleichzeitig sechs U-Boote für Reparaturen bekommen?


Nochmals Danke Thomas, tolle Leistung! KTzG hat den Kauf von Ersatzteilen kurzfristig ausgesetzt & damit z.b. die Panzertruppe quasi lahmgelegt, TdM hat das auf die Spitze getrieben, was zum Jahrelangen Ausfall eines unserer Uboote geführt hat.

Politische. Entscheidungen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wo sind Massenproteste der Bundeswehr auf allen Ebenen, weil seit 50 Jahren angeblich ausschließlich Politiker sämtliche Wünsche nach nicht deutscher Hardware ablehnen und dazu zwingen, bei der nationalen Rüstungslobby zu bestellen? Wo sind sie?? Nirgends. Aber Bundeswehrangehörige, die deutsche Sonderkonstruktionen wollen, weil ihnen an internationalen Angeboten irgend eine Schraube nicht passt, gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Wer Teil des Problems ist, kann mit der Lösung bei sich selbst anfangen.


Du bist lustig... Mal was von Befehl & Gehorsam gehört? Mal das Grundgesetz verstanden? Oder den Prozess wie das mit Führung in der BW funktioniert? Was sollen Soldaten denn machen, etwa streiken? Oh ne, dürfen Sie leider nicht.
Fakt ist: Dass es bei der BW knirscht ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt - es kümmert nur niemanden. Rot / Grün Anfang der 2000er? Schwarz Gelb? GroKo? Hat sich irgendjemand gekümmert obwohl die Wehrbeauftragten immer und immer wieder dasselbe berichtet haben?
KTzG labert von Krieg und richtet gleichzeitig mit seiner Form die Bundeswehr quasi darnieder. Thomas die Misere zerwaltet den Rest bis zur Annexion der Krim. Jahrelang dasselbe "wer soll uns denn angreifen" und GENAU DAS war dann auch Politik, eben weil der WÄHLER dieses Bild vor Augen hatte.
Deutschlands Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik ist deshalb so, weil der Wähler das so möchte. Ganz einfach.

Das hat nix mit Sonderwünschen der Truppe zu tun. Flugzeuge sollen fliegen, Panzer fahren / funken / feuern und wenn möglich Helme & Stiefel für alle, samt Schuhcreme. Soldaten wollen keinen Fancy Scheiß haben, sondern einfach nur das was sie brauchen um den Job zu erledigen.

Die Mängel sind seit JAHRZEHNTEN bekannt. Und sorry wenn du Kritik aus der Truppe nicht hörst weils in deiner Bubble nicht vorkommt. Einfach mal Augen Geradeaus lesen, dort wird das z.b. seit Jahrzehnten thematisiert.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "man". Nenn die Leute/Gruppen beim Namen, die das wollen, und wir kommen der Lösung des Problems "Bundeswehr" ein kleines Stück näher. Oder ein großes, wenn man als Kontrast auch die Gruppen benennt, die sich öffentlich dagegen stellen.


Was für ne Gruppe? Was laberst du hier? Es ist im nationalen & europäischen Sicherheitsinteresse einen eigene Rüstungsindustrie in Europa zu haben, deswegen gibts ja auch dauernd multinationale Projekte wie eben den Tiger oder FCAS. Hast du überhaupt im Ansatz ein Verständnis worüber wir hier reden?

Und weil es diese wahrgenommene Notwendigkeit gibt muss diese Industrie eben auch primär als Bezugsquelle für Rüstungsmaterial genutzt werden, das führt zu beidseitiger Abhängigkeit.
Und das ist nix was man "lösen" könnte. Nur der politische Wille kann hier entscheiden, z.b. stärkeres Controlling im Bereich Rüstung, Änderungen in den Verträgen, Durchsetzen von Vertragsstrafen. Aber dann kommt H&K, KmW & Co, heulen rum sie müssten Leute entlassen, das gefällt dem Landesfürsten nicht und wenn dessen Partei grad an der Regierung ist, nunja...



> Bereits im Jahr 2014 musste das Bundesverteidigungsministerium öffentlich erhebliche Kostensteigerungen und Verzögerungen bei den milliardenschweren Rüstungsprojekten einräumen. Verspätungen führten und führen schon für sich allein zu Zusatzkosten. Dennoch waren Vertragsstrafen für verspätete Leistungserbringung mit der Rüstungsindustrie zum Teil gar nicht bzw. nur in geringer Höhe vereinbart oder vereinbarte Vertragsstrafen für Lieferverzug nicht eingefordert worden





			https://dserver.bundestag.de/btd/19/138/1913858.pdf
		


Wenn der politische Wille fehlt, dann macht die Bundeswehr da GARNIX dran.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen technologisch überlegenen Feind, der seinen unterlegenen Gegner systematisch auslöscht, ohne wirklich sein gesamtes Potential einzusetzen.


Das meine ich mit Bias. Ich seh ne mies geführte Armee die Kriegsverbrechen begehen muss und trotzdem die selbst gesteckten Ziele deutlich verfehlt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann das hier alles gar nicht groß beurteilen. Weil mir das Detailwissen fehlt.


Ich hab ja auch gar nicht über dich gemeckert


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch gar nicht über dich gemeckert


Ich meinte es auch allgemein für diesen Thread geltend.


----------



## Tschetan (20. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das meine ich mit Bias. Ich seh ne mies geführte Armee die Kriegsverbrechen begehen muss und trotzdem die selbst gesteckten Ziele deutlich verfehlt.



Welche Ziele denn? Bisher ist doch jede Analyse einer militärischen Taktik reine Spekulation?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Ziele denn? Bisher ist doch jede Analyse einer militärischen Taktik reine Spekulation?


Lukaschenko hat vor seinen Generälen am 3 März die Angriffsziele der russischen Armee in der Ukraine ausführlich erörtert, die da wären:

1. Besetzung der gesamten von den Seperatisten beanspruchten Oblaste im Osten
2. Absetzung der Regierung in Kiew
3. Schaffung einer Landverbindung über Odessa nach Transnistrien

Ergebnisse bis dato:

1. hat man inzwischen mit reichlich Verzögerung zu etwa 80-90% erreicht.
2. ist man mit gescheitert und weit von entfernt.
3. nicht erreicht.


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Ziele denn? Bisher ist doch jede Analyse einer militärischen Taktik reine Spekulation?



So kann man sichs auch schönreden.
Quasi die komplette unabhängige Fachwelt ist sich einig, dass die Invasion mies läuft, weit hinter Zeitplan stattfindet und viel, viel zu hohe Verluste eingefahren hat.

Spekulieren wir doch mal, dass die viel zu hohen Verluste und die viel zu geringen Geländegewinne so nicht geplant waren. Das sollte auch innerhalb der PropagandaBubble eigentlich Konsens sein.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Poroschenko hat vor seinen Generälen am 3 März die Angriffsziele der russischen Armee in der Ukraine ausführlich erörtert, die da wären:


Poroschenko?^^


----------



## Tschetan (20. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> die komplette unabhängige Fachwelt



https://sonar21.com/putting-russias-ukraine-invasion-in-context/ 
Was sagst du zu dieser Analyse? 
Der Mann sollte doch genug Abstand zu Moskau haben?

"Wenn du dich und den Feind kennst, brauchst du den Ausgang von hundert Schlachten nicht zu fürchten. Wenn du dich selbst kennst, doch nicht den Feind, wirst du für jeden Sieg, den du erringst, eine Niederlage erleiden."

Sun Tzu

Ich denke das dies eine Weisheit ist, die man beherzigen sollte.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Poroschenko?^^


Weißrusslands Präsident Lukaschenko war gemeint.
Sorry, am Ende alles die selbe geistige Sippschaft, da vertauscht man sie schon mal unbeabsichtigt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> > 2011 entscheidet der damalige Verteidigungsminister Thomas de Maizière (CDU) in der Finanznot: Ersatzteile kaufen wir erst, wenn wir sie brauchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf Grundlage wessen Empfehlungen und Beurteilungen?
War es eine Vorgabe über den Kopf der gesamten Bundeswehr hinweg?
Welche Position haben die militärischen Berater z.B. bezüglich einer alternativen Einsparung bei den Hubschrauber-Neubeschaffungen bezogen? Welche anderen Vorschläge haben sie gemacht, welche Argumente sprachen aus damaliger Sicht für den gewählten Sparschwerpunkt?

Ernst gemeinte Fragen, denn ich weiß es nicht und ohne direkten Konakt zu den jeweiligen Kreisen kann man es auch nicht wissen, weil die Entscheidungsfindung intern in Bundeswehr und Ministerium abläuft.

Ich stelle nur fest, dass die Bundeswehr 2012 weder auf den Barrikaden war noch zu 90% außer Betrieb. Irgendwie müssen größere Teile also doch halbwegs einverstanden und halbwegs mit Ersatzteilen versorgt gewesen sein. Auch die beiden nachfolgenden Ministerinnen haben keine Kritik an dem geäußert, was sie vorgefunden haben, und was deiner eigenen Aussage nach schon vor Maiziere begonnen wurde, obwohl die alleinige Schuld auf seine Entscheidung gepackt wird.

Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass ich eine CDU-Verteidigungsminister verteidige, aber: Das klingt verdammt strange. Wenn ein Fehlzustand in einer Organisation sich über 10 Jahre hinweg aufbaut und in dieser Zeit vier verschiedene Führungspersonen vorne stehen, dann kann man jeden einzelnen dafür verantwortlich machen, dass sie nichts dagegen getan, sondern ihre Unterschrift druntergesetzt haben. Aber wo immer ich auch sonst von solchen Fällen gehört habe, lag der eigentliche Fehler im Mittelbau, der die gesamte Zeit über personell weitestgehend konstant blieb und einem fachlich inkompetenten Chef nach dem anderen die Argumente und Statistiken vorgesetzt hat, die zu seiner Meinung passen. Und machen wir uns nicht vor - Minister sind immer fachlich inkompetent. Deren Job ist es auch auch nicht, den Fachbereich "Bundeswehr" zu leiten, sondern ein Ministerium und dessen Unterbau, in dem Fall die Bundeswehr, liefert die Fachkompetenz an. (Oder eben nicht)

Wie gesagt - als externer kann ich nicht sagen, ob es in diesem Fall nicht doch einmal ausnahmsweise anders war und tatsächlich der Minister persönlich sich über alle Empfehlungen hinweggesetzt und das Gegenteil erzwungen hat. Aber es ist sehr, sehr, sehr merkwürdig, dass er es in einer Demokratie geschafft haben soll, alle anderen zum Schweigen zu bringen, die von diesem Ausbruch von Macht und Inkompetenz getroffen wurden.

Aber vielleicht finden wir ja bei den weiteren Beispielen konkretere Hinweise, dass ein Minister persönlich und gegen ausdrückliche Empfehlung der Bundeswehr das Lastenheft des Tigers umgeschrieben und neue Einsatzstrategien für Kampfpanzer befohlen hat.



> Du bist lustig... Mal was von Befehl & Gehorsam gehört?



Ja. Mal was von Bürger in Uniform und von Kadavergehorsam gehört? 



> Oder den Prozess wie das mit Führung in der BW funktioniert?



In einigen Aspekten denkbar schlecht. Das ist es ja, was ich kritisiere.



> Was sollen Soldaten denn machen, etwa streiken? Oh ne, dürfen Sie leider nicht.



Wofür haben wir einen Wehrbeauftragen? Seitwann steht der Verteidigungsminister in der Befehlskette ganz oben, noch über dem Kanzler? Wo steht im Grundgesetzt, dass Generäle neben dem Minister freundlich in die Kamera lächeln müssen? Wozu hat die Bundeswehr eine eigene Medienabteilung und Selbstdarstellung? (Einschließlich, wie ich gerade feststellen muss, einer Webseite, die zwar ewige Ladezeiten, miserable Performance und voll modernes Großkacheldesign hat, aber nicht einmal ein Mitteilungsarchiv das länger als 3-4 Jahre zurückreicht. Hat wohl wieder ein Minister im Alleingang befohlen, dass das Geld auf Optik verschwendet wird.)



> Fakt ist: Dass es bei der BW knirscht ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt - es kümmert nur niemanden.



Fakt ist auch: Das einzige, was seit Jahrzehnten in der Ursachenkette konstant ist, ist die Bundeswehr. Wenn Bundeswehr + Grüne, Bundeswehr + SPD, Bundeswehr + CDU, Bundeswehr + CSU und Bundeswehr + FDP jedes Mal nur zu enormen Ausgaben und wenig Funktion führt, ist es dann so schwer zu verstehen, warum viele Leute das Problem nicht allein in der Politik sehen?

Bei der Menge an Fehlentscheidungen, für die die Minister im Alleingang verantwortlich sein sollen, frage ich mich langsam, wofür die Bundeswehr überhaupt eine Verwaltung hat? Scheinbar werden da ~15 Milliarden (Überschlagsrechnung aus Sachmitteln + Anteil am Gesamtpersonal umgelegt auf die Gesamtpersonalausgaben) für etwas ausgegeben, dass am Ende keinerlei Wirkung hat.



> Hat sich irgendjemand gekümmert obwohl die Wehrbeauftragten immer und immer wieder dasselbe berichtet haben?



Das einzige, was die Wehrbeaufragten seit Jahrzehnten konstand jammern ist "wir wollen mehr Geld". Das "wofür" ändert sich zwar nicht jährlich, aber offensichtlich scheint nicht jeder Minister die gleichen Fehler zu erzwingen? 2000 hat der Wehrbeauftragte z.B. zum Thema "Kleidung" weitergegeben, dass die Luftwaffenauszubildenen einen zweiten Sportanzug wollen und dass einigen Soldaten mit Bedarf kein orthopädischer Bergschuh/leicht zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Und das wars. Klingt für mich anders als heute. Bei Infrastruktur wurden seinerzeit hygienische Mängel in den Kasernen und an einer mangelnden Möglichkeit, "Fernseher, Hi-Fi-Geräte, Computer und Mobiltelefone ... sicher [zu] verschließen." [sic]

2011, dem Jahr in dem der Bundeswehr von einem diktatorischen de Maiziere jegliche Kontrolle über ihre Einsatzbereitschaft genommen wurde, hat der Wehrbeauftragte ein (zugegebenermaßen sehr kurzes) Hauptkapitel seines Berichts dem Thema "Haar- und Barterlass/Anzugsordnung" bzw. bestehender Unklarheiten dazu gewidmet. Aber im Bereich "Infrastruktur" geht es mal wieder nur um die Kasernen - wobei ausdrücklich große Fortschritte festgehalten werden (obwohl die böse, böse Politik seit 2000 alles daran gesetzt haben soll, dass sich niemand um die Belange der Soldaten kümmert) und nur Sorge über eine Verlangsamung des Fortschrittes und einseitige Mittelverteilung geäußert werden.

Ersatzteile werden in den Bericht dagegen nur zweimal erwähnt. Aber nicht als große Beschwerde über de Maizieres katastrophale Fehlentscheidung, die jedem einzelnen Bundeswehrangehörigen die Fußnägel hochgerollt hätte. Sonder einmal als Randbemerkung bei den gepanzerten Fahrzeugen im Auslandseinsatz, für die Ersatzteile nicht vor Ort waren. Im gleichen Absatz wird lobend erwähnt, dass aber zumindest die Fahrzeuge selbst endlich da waren - obwohl "niemand" sich drum gekümmert hat.

Das zweite Mal ist als Randbemerkung bei den P3Cs, deren Instandsetzungen wegen Ersatzteilmangel teilweise bis zu 28 statt der bereits großzügig geplanten 15 Monate dauert, also wohl auf Fehler zurückgeht, die zwischen dem er erst 10 Monate zurückliegenden Amtsantritt de Maizieres und der erst 60 Monate zurückliegenden Lieferung der P3C inkl. Ersatzteile stattgefunden haben müssen. Ausgemusterte P3C aus den Niederlanden übrigens, die den deutschen Steuerzahler in den ersten 10 Jahren 110 Millionen je Stück bei einer Verfügbarkeit von weit unter 50% und teilweise einstelligen Flugstunden gekostet haben, während in den USA zwei Jahre vor dem Bericht der 50 Jahre jüngere Nachfolger flog und dann für 140 Millionen pro Stück, neu versteht sich, beschafft wurde. Der taucht im Bericht für 2021 wieder auf - als etwas, dass die Bundeswehr jetzt anschafft.
(Das ist übrigens eine der Beschaffungen, die die Bundeswehr höchst selbst ausgearbeitet und dem Paralment direkt vorgelegt hat, weil die Summe zu groß für ene Einzelentscheidung der Verteidigungsministerin war. Aber irgendwie muss sie den Antrag wohl doch torpediert bekommen haben, denn es ist nur eine Übergangslösung, bis eine Gemeinschaftsentwicklung mit den Franzosen fertig ist. Welcher Politiker wohl deren Lastenheft im Alleingang schreibt?)



> Nur der politische Wille kann hier entscheiden, z.b. stärkeres Controlling im Bereich Rüstung, Änderungen in den Verträgen, Durchsetzen von Vertragsstrafen. Aber dann kommt H&K, KmW & Co, heulen rum sie müssten Leute entlassen, das gefällt dem Landesfürsten nicht und wenn dessen Partei grad an der Regierung ist, nunja...



...dann hat die Bundeswehr mit allerschönster Regelmäßigkeit schon seit 10 Jahren eine Entwicklung am laufen, deren Einsatzzweck unmöglich von dem Gerät erfüllt werden können, das Franzosen/Italiener/Schweden/... für genau den gleichen Zweck nutzen, und deren Ergebnis jetzt zum doppelten Preis alternativlos ist...



> Wenn der politische Wille fehlt, dann macht die Bundeswehr da GARNIX dran.



Und das muss sich ändern. Wenn die Leute, die Ahnung von den militärischen Bedürfnissen haben, nicht ständig Ausschreibungen durchgehen lassen würden, die an den Bedürfnissen vorbeigehen, aber ganz spezifisch die Nutzung international bewährten Materials unmöglich machen, dann würde man vieleicht auch mal bewährtes Material innerhalb der stattlichen Budgets bekommen. Aber stattdessen wird 1A Standortpolitik bis in den letzten Absatz betrieben. Dieses Problem muss die Bundeswehr lösen, dann kann man auch über mehr Geld reden (nur muss man das dann nicht mehr), aber du scheinst ja offensichtlich selbst der Meinung zu sein, dass man Verteidigungsminstern keinen einzigen Euro anvertrauen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, am Ende alles die selbe geistige Sippschaft, da vertauscht man sie schon mal unbeabsichtigt...


Würde ich nicht sagen, der Ex Präsident Poroschenko kämpft grad gegen die Russen um seine Heimat zu verteidigen.


----------



## hoffgang (21. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf Grundlage wessen Empfehlungen und Beurteilungen?


Unklar, gab keinen Untersuchungsausschuss, aber ich würde mal tippen, externe Berater. Just in Time Logistics, Lean Management, das sind klassische Big4 Buzzwords.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War es eine Vorgabe über den Kopf der gesamten Bundeswehr hinweg?


Ähm, ja...
Soldaten wollen volle MunBunker, einen Ozean an Sprit, Lagerhallen voll Ersatzteile und soviel Panzerband wie auf dem Planeten nur aufzutreiben ist. Bitte bedenke den Kontext! Die BReg hat nach 2008 das Sparen angefangen, das hat sich auch auf die BW ausgewirkt, mit solchen kuriosen Entscheidungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich stelle nur fest, dass die Bundeswehr 2012 weder auf den Barrikaden war noch zu 90% außer Betrieb. Irgendwie müssen größere Teile also doch halbwegs einverstanden und halbwegs mit Ersatzteilen versorgt gewesen sein. Auch die beiden nachfolgenden Ministerinnen haben keine Kritik an dem geäußert, was sie vorgefunden haben, und was deiner eigenen Aussage nach schon vor Maiziere begonnen wurde, obwohl die alleinige Schuld auf seine Entscheidung gepackt wird.


Sorry, wenn du das mit nicht mitbekommst, dann ist das nicht meine Schuld. Ich saß bei Kdo H in diversen Sitzungen, da gabs mehr als genug Widerstand gegen diese Pläne. Funktioniert halt am Ende nicht, wenn der IBUK sagt, machen wir trotzdem. Frust in der Truppe darüber gabs seit mindestens 2009, aber das geht die Befehlskette nach oben und nicht quer zur Bildzeitung. Und TDM hat die alleinige Schuld an der Entscheidung Ersatzteile JIT zu beschaffen, siehe das U-35 Debakel.
Ich kann auch nix dafür, wenn Du und der Rest der nicht Uniform tragenden Bevölkerung sich dafür nicht interessieren. Augen Geradeaus berichtet das seit Jahren.

Nur mal so, WER wirklich "auf die Barrikaden" gehen müsste, das IST der Verteidigungsminister und zwar innerhalb des Kabinetts. DORT muss dieser deutlich machen was ein Sparkurs bedeutet.
Siehe https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...scholz-bremst-von-der-leyen-aus/24099590.html
Politische. Entscheidungen. Will die BReg das einfach nicht, dann gibts das auch nicht. Ende der Diskussion. Jetzt kann der Inspekteur vor Wut gerne dem Ibuk ins Büro pinkeln, aber ändern wird sich daran nix. That's how Mafia Bundeswehr works.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass ich eine CDU-Verteidigungsminister verteidige, aber: Das klingt verdammt strange. Wenn ein Fehlzustand in einer Organisation sich über 10 Jahre hinweg aufbaut und in dieser Zeit vier verschiedene Führungspersonen vorne stehen, dann kann man jeden einzelnen dafür verantwortlich machen, dass sie nichts dagegen getan, sondern ihre Unterschrift druntergesetzt haben.


Da geb ich Dir teilweise Recht, Fakt ist aber, KTzG & TdM haben deutlich, deutlichst den aktuellen Zustand der BW mit zu verantworten, auch weil diese beiden den Sparkurs der Bundesregierung umsetzen mussten. Politische. Vorgaben. TdM ist aber einfach nur ne komplette Flachpfeiffe als IBUK gewesen, die Ersatzteilgeschichte ist aber die für die heutige Situation relevante Entscheidung.

Und again, Widerstand von wo? Gegen was? Im GG steht ganz klar, Art & Umfang der Streitkräfte ergeben sich durch den Haushalt. Das ist kein Hollywood wo irgendjemand sagt "Das unterschreibe ich nicht."
Wenn was dumm ist, dann gibts Feedback. Und das beste Mittel dass die Truppe hat, ist ehrliche Meldung.
Können wir nicht, weil. Fertig. Minister will Haubitzen für Übung in. Geht nicht, sind alle verplant, Rest kaputt.
Ja aber Prestige Projekt gegenüber unseren Bündnispartnern... Ok, gib Ersatzteile oder streiche andere Vorhaben.
Öhm... Gut, dann kein Prestige Projekt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wo immer ich auch sonst von solchen Fällen gehört habe, lag der eigentliche Fehler im Mittelbau, der die gesamte Zeit über personell weitestgehend konstant blieb und einem fachlich inkompetenten Chef nach dem anderen die Argumente und Statistiken vorgesetzt hat, die zu seiner Meinung passen. Und machen wir uns nicht vor - Minister sind immer fachlich inkompetent. Deren Job ist es auch auch nicht, den Fachbereich "Bundeswehr" zu leiten, sondern ein Ministerium und dessen Unterbau, in dem Fall die Bundeswehr, liefert die Fachkompetenz an. (Oder eben nicht)


Die Minister geben die großen Linien vor. Schau dir VdLs Staatssekretärin an, die Suder. Kommt aus der Beratung. Was haben wir während VdLs Regentschaft? Die Berateraffäre. https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ss-ich-kann-mich-nicht-erinnern/25494470.html




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja. Mal was von Bürger in Uniform und von Kadavergehorsam gehört?


Soldatenrecht und so...?
Solange der Befehl rechtsmäßig ist gibts da nix zu wackeln. Again, this is not Hollywood.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seitwann steht der Verteidigungsminister in der Befehlskette ganz oben, noch über dem Kanzler?


Ähm, seit das GG §65a besitzt? Erst im Verteidigungsfall geht die Kompetenz nach §115b auf den Kanzler über.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo steht im Grundgesetzt, dass Generäle neben dem Minister freundlich in die Kamera lächeln müssen?


§15 Soldatengesetz.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wozu hat die Bundeswehr eine eigene Medienabteilung und Selbstdarstellung? (Einschließlich, wie ich gerade feststellen muss, einer Webseite, die zwar ewige Ladezeiten, miserable Performance und voll modernes Großkacheldesign hat, aber nicht einmal ein Mitteilungsarchiv das länger als 3-4 Jahre zurückreicht. Hat wohl wieder ein Minister im Alleingang befohlen, dass das Geld auf Optik verschwendet wird.)


Politische Vorgabe. Mit Ende der Wehrpflicht musste man auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ganz normal konkurrieren. Hätte man wissen können weil die Amis ihren Übergang wissenschaftlich aufbereitet haben, hat man nicht, seis drum, daher kommt der ganze Blödsinn.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch: Das einzige, was seit Jahrzehnten in der Ursachenkette konstant ist, ist die Bundeswehr. Wenn Bundeswehr + Grüne, Bundeswehr + SPD, Bundeswehr + CDU, Bundeswehr + CSU und Bundeswehr + FDP jedes Mal nur zu enormen Ausgaben und wenig Funktion führt, ist es dann so schwer zu verstehen, warum viele Leute das Problem nicht allein in der Politik sehen?


Ne, das ist gar nicht schwer zu verstehen, denn schließlich schiebt der Wähler damit auch seine eigene Verantwortung mit dieser Bewertung ab. Nenn mir EINE Bundestagswahl der letzten 20 Jahre bei der Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik eine vorrangige Rolle gespielt hat. Nur eine.

Fakt ist: Niemand, absolut niemand außerhalb der BW schert sich einen Dreck um die Bundeswehr. Außer, man braucht sie und es funktioniert dann nicht. Siehe auch die Fremdnutzung z.b. 2015 zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise. Hat keine Sau interessiert was das für Auswirkungen auf die Einsatzbereitschaft der Truppe hatte, siehe damit verbunden auch die Forderung der Bürgermeisterin von Berlin jetzt die BW zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine einzusetzen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Menge an Fehlentscheidungen, für die die Minister im Alleingang verantwortlich sein sollen, frage ich mich langsam, wofür die Bundeswehr überhaupt eine Verwaltung hat? Scheinbar werden da ~15 Milliarden (Überschlagsrechnung aus Sachmitteln + Anteil am Gesamtpersonal umgelegt auf die Gesamtpersonalausgaben) für etwas ausgegeben, dass am Ende keinerlei Wirkung hat.


Soviele Fehlentscheidungen müssen die Minister bzw, die BReg gar nicht treffen. Schau Dir an, welche Auswirkungen die jeweils letzte Reform auf die Truppe hatte. Zudem, eine Verwaltung bewältigt Verwaltungsaufgaben. Nach Vorgaben der Politik. Da werden 15 Milliarden ausgegeben, damit ich Überstunden einreichen konnte, oder Trennungsgeld, oder Dienstreiseanträge.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was die Wehrbeaufragten seit Jahrzehnten konstand jammern ist "wir wollen mehr Geld". [...] Welcher Politiker wohl deren Lastenheft im Alleingang schreibt?)


Ich hab den Absatz mal gekürzt. Was du nicht vergessen darfst, die Entscheidung keine Ersatzteile mehr zu kaufen sondern JIT zu bestellen macht ja nicht von heute auf morgen alles kaputt. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund seit 2014 den Bericht zur Einsatzbereitschaft der BW, aber der ist mittlerweile Geheim.




__





						Alarmstimmung im Verteidigungsausschuss: „Kreative Mangelverwaltung“ – Augen geradeaus!
					






					augengeradeaus.net
				



Es war alles öffentlich. Jeder konnte das lesen & verstehen.

Für 2014 kann ich, als damaliger Angehöriger einer G3 Abteilung, sagen - die Einsatzbereitschaft von Großgerät war deutlich beeinträchtigt, Ursache dafür war fast ausschließlich der Mangel an Ersatzteilen und damit unfassbar lange Instandsetzungszeiträume.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das muss sich ändern. Wenn die Leute, die Ahnung von den militärischen Bedürfnissen haben, nicht ständig Ausschreibungen durchgehen lassen würden, die an den Bedürfnissen vorbeigehen, aber ganz spezifisch die Nutzung international bewährten Materials unmöglich machen, dann würde man vieleicht auch mal bewährtes Material innerhalb der stattlichen Budgets bekommen. Aber stattdessen wird 1A Standortpolitik bis in den letzten Absatz betrieben. Dieses Problem muss die Bundeswehr lösen, dann kann man auch über mehr Geld reden (nur muss man das dann nicht mehr), aber du scheinst ja offensichtlich selbst der Meinung zu sein, dass man Verteidigungsminstern keinen einzigen Euro anvertrauen kann.


Solange sich nichts am politischen Willen diese Probleme ernsthaft anzugehen nichts ändert bringt auch mehr Geld absolut gar nichts.
Bleiben wir bei Ersatzteilen. Es bringt GARNICHTS jetzt einfach nur Ersatzteile zu kaufen. Wir haben die Lagerstätten und deren Verwaltung aufgelöst, wir müssten die Depots wieder mit mehr Dienstposten versehen, logistische Ketten dafür einführen, Prozesse auf allen Ebenen etc. Das ist nicht einfach "hier haste Geld, kauf Dir halt nen neuen Vergaser".


@Tschetan

Echt jetzt? Du willst ne unabhängige Fachquelle und bringst nen Typen der Verschwörungstheorien gegen Demokratische Präsidentschaftskandidaten veröffentlicht hat?
Oh und nach


> In short, Russia has a professional military and is not saddled with social justice warrior baggage. Promotions in the Russian military are not dependent on being transgender friendly.


Hab ich aufgehört zu lesen, denn wer mit soviel Bias da reingeht wird mir sicher keine neutrale Bewertung liefern. Nice try, such doch mal bitte jemanden der nicht in der Right Wing Troll Bubble steckt...


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Niemand, absolut niemand außerhalb der BW schert sich einen Dreck um die Bundeswehr.
> 
> Ich hab den Absatz mal gekürzt. Was du nicht vergessen darfst, die Entscheidung keine Ersatzteile mehr zu kaufen sondern JIT zu bestellen macht ja nicht von heute auf morgen alles kaputt. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund seit 2014 den Bericht zur Einsatzbereitschaft der BW, aber der ist mittlerweile Geheim.
> Für 2014 kann ich, als damaliger Angehöriger einer G3 Abteilung, sagen - die Einsatzbereitschaft von Großgerät war deutlich beeinträchtigt, Ursache dafür war fast ausschließlich der Mangel an Ersatzteilen und damit unfassbar lange Instandsetzungszeiträume.


Das kann ich inhaltlich unterschreiben.
Darf als Beispiel die Lieferung von AlphaJets nach Thailand 1999 und 2000 beschreiben.
Ich war damals in Fürsty bei den Überresten der Fluglehrgruppe Fürstenfeldbruck als Fluglehrer stationiert wo die 20 oder 25 Jets generalüberholt an Thailand abgegeben werden sollten.
Der Rüstungsdeal wurde von der damaligen BR eingefädelt.
Zunächst hat es aber die BR versäumt, für die notwendigen Ersatzteile Budget zu verabschieden, dann wurde zu spät bestellt. (alles Bundestag, Verteidigungsministerium, nix Bundeswehr)
Dann kam vom Verteidigungsministerium die Order, Maschinen vom alten nicht mehr existierenden JG49 + der  sich in Auflösung befindlichen Fluglehrgruppe auszuschlachten, damit die Maschinen an Thailand geliefert werden könnten.
Ende 2000 wurden dann die Maschinen nach Thailand geflogen - zur Hälfte von uns, da Thailand nicht genügend Piloten zum Training nach D. geschickt hatten.
Und Fürsty war "kastriert", wir hatten von ursprünglich noch 16 flugfähigen Maschinen dann 2 einsatzfähig und ich bin zu den Tornados versetzt worden.


----------



## Tschetan (21. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hab ich aufgehört zu lesen, denn wer mit soviel Bias da reingeht wird mir sicher keine neutrale Bewertung liefern. Nice try, such doch mal bitte jemanden der nicht in der Right Wing Troll Bubble steckt...



Wir werden sehen. 
In 3 Wochen sollten die Fronten klar sein.


----------



## hoffgang (21. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen.
> In 3 Wochen sollten die Fronten klar sein.



Ja und bis dahin kannst du uns bitte ersparen irgendwelche VT Idioten hier zu präsentieren. Sonar21 ist nichts anderes als ein elendes Right-Wing Meinungsmache Portal dass wunderbar pro russische Propaganda einstreut.

Danke.


----------



## Tschetan (21. März 2022)

Lockheed Martin F-35: Das Mehrzweckkampfflugzeug der neuesten Generation
					

Die vom amerikanischen Flugzeugbauer Lockheed Martin hergestellte F-35 ist eines der modernsten Kampfflugzeuge der Welt.




					www.bmvg.de
				




«Mehr als zwanzig Jahre nach dem Entwicklungsstart der F-35 bleibt das Flugzeug in praktischer und rechtlicher Hinsicht nichts weiter als ein sehr teurer Prototyp.»









						US-Tarnkappenjet – Kritik am F-35-Jet – «Nichts weiter als ein sehr teurer Prototyp»
					

Der oberste US-Waffentester stellt in einem Bericht 850 Mängel beim Hightech-Flieger F-35 fest. Ist er trotzdem die richtige Wahl für die Schweiz? Die Schweizer Beschaffungsbehörde Armasuisse nimmt Stellung.




					www.20min.ch
				




Diese Probleme sind schon Jahre bekannt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja und bis dahin kannst du uns bitte ersparen irgendwelche VT Idioten hier zu präsentieren. Sonar21 ist nichts anderes als ein elendes Right-Wing Meinungsmache Portal dass wunderbar pro russische Propaganda einstreut.
> 
> Danke.



Hier ist etwas vom österreichischen Bundesheer. Sehr interessant und gut erklärt.
Bestätigt den vorhergehenden Artikel im Prinzip.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4I07aRlPcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (21. März 2022)

@Tschetan 
Die Wiener verwenden schonmal ne ganz andere Karte. Vllt fällt Dir auf, dass Sonar deutlich größere Gebiete als russsich kontrolliert markiert, aber eher nicht weil Bias und so.
Lustig wie das Video exakt DAS erklärt was ICH hier geschrieben habe. Bei Minute 2, Landung Hostomel, nicht funktioniert. 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel: Teilweise komplette Vernachlässigung sämtlicher taktischen Grundsätze, wie die Landung bei Hostomel am ersten Kriegstag gezeigt hat. Klar kann man Luftlandetruppen in der Tiefe des Raumes anlanden lassen, das ist kein Thema. Das in unmittelbarer Nähe zu einer Millionenstadt & einem Verteidigungsschwerpunkt der Ukrainer zu tun, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Chance diese Truppe irgendwann zeitnah zu entsetzen ist...
> kreativ? Dabei muss beachtet werden, die Kämpfe bei Tschernobyl wurden NACH der Landung gemeldet. D.h. die Truppe die am ehesten geeignet war, die Luftlande zu entsetzen war 130km entfernt in Kämpfe um eine Engstelle verwickelt. Warum man auch über den Prypjat angreifen will erschließt sich mir nicht. Marschengebiet, nur zwei Übergange über den Fluss, kaum Möglichkeiten Brücken zu schlagen, ein Atomkraftwerk in der Nähe... Wenn Tschernobyl das Zwischenziel des Angriffs war, ok. Aber dann klappt halt keine Raum-Zeit Berechnung für die Luftlandung in Hostomel.



Das Video der Ösis ist vom 18.03. Mein Beitrag vom 16.03. Just Saying.
Zudem solltest du das Video mal schauen. Hier wird ganz klar herausgearbeitet wie der initiale Angriff NICHT funktioniert hat und zu zeitlichen Verzögerungen & Verlusten geführt hat. Also exakt das, was Konsens ist, der russische Plan hat zunächst nicht funktioniert. Das war, ist und bleibt Konsens.

Jetzt nach der Umgruppierung & Änderung der Taktik hat man Erfolge erzielen können, aber auch diese sind weit weg von den zu erreichenden Zielen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2022)

Sieht so aus als würde sich die BW da mit der F-35 mal wirklich wieder teuren Schrott, sprichwörtlich, in die Garage stellen:

Wie die "Welt" jedoch auf Grundlage eines bislang geheim gehaltenen Berichts des Pentagons aufdeckt, sind die F35-Kampfjets alles andere als ausgereift und zuverlässig.

*Der zitierte Prüfbericht rückt das Hochleistungs-Triebwerk des Fliegers in den Mittelpunkt. Es sei - neben der Steuerungs-Software - der hauptsächliche Schwachpunkt. Ende September 2021 standen mehr als 50 US-F35 mit Motorausfall im Hangar. Das liege an der schlechten Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen.
*
Das US-Verteidigungsministerium ließ verlauten, die Luftwaffe der USA wolle im kommenden Haushaltsjahr 2023 statt 94 voraussichtlich nur 61 F35A bestellen.

Einen Kampfjet mit nur einem Triebwerk, den Starfighter, ebenfalls aus dem Hause Lockheed, hatte die Bundeswehr bereits zwischen 1961 und 1990 im Einsatz. Auch der Starfighter wurde für seine Störanfälligkeit unrühmlich bekannt.









						Kiew ruft Menschen in der Ostukraine zum sofortigen Verlassen der Region auf
					

Aus Angst vor einer neuen russischen Offensive in der Ostukraine hat die Regierung in Kiew Menschen in den Gebieten Luhansk, Donezk und Charkiw dringend zur Flucht aufgerufen. Alle News zu Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine vom 06. April 2022.




					web.de


----------



## hoffgang (21. März 2022)

Hier ist auch eine tiefere Betrachtung notwendig.

Man muss bedenken, wie über die nukleare Teilhabe in den letzten Jahren diskutiert wurde und dass Deutschland sich entscheiden muss ob man die US Atomwaffen in DEU haben will - dann brauchts Trägersysteme, oder nicht, dann braucht man auch keine Flugzeuge die das können.

Fakt ist, der Tornado kommt in die Jahre, der Eurofighter kann, so wie wir ihn gekauft haben keine Atomwaffen tragen und FCAS ist noch nicht soweit (https://www.dw.com/de/deutschland-sucht-neuen-atombomber/a-51941514). Jetzt gibts verschiedene Optionen, von denen dürften US Flugzeuge die am schnellsten umsetzbare sein. Ob es F-35 sein müssen darf diskutiert werden, die Krux daran ist, schon Von der Leyen hat sich in Ihrer Rolle als Ministerin mit dem Thema befasst, echte Traktion hats aber - wie so oft - erst mit Eintritt einer Krise bekommen.
Und das mit einer SPD die vor Monaten das Thema Nukleare Teilhabe noch sehr kritisch gesehen hat.


----------



## Tschetan (21. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Tschetan
> Die Wiener verwenden schonmal ne ganz andere Karte. Vllt fällt Dir auf, dass Sonar deutlich größere Gebiete als russsich kontrolliert markiert, aber eher nicht weil Bias und so.
> Lustig wie das Video exakt DAS erklärt was ICH hier geschrieben habe. Bei Minute 2, Landung Hostomel, nicht funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Leider zeigt die österreichische Karte nicht die momentanen Positionen, aber da gibt es einiges an Material, was sich vergleichen und nutzen läßt.

Vom militärischen Aspekt ist es sicher sinnlos seine besten Truppen und die militärische Infrastruktur in einem Konflikt zu verheizen.
Wie sollte ein neuer Aufbau funktionieren, wenn viele erfahrene Offiziere, Unteroffizier und Mannschaften gefallen sind?
Mit jedem Tag geht mehr von diesen wichtigen Ressourcen verloren.
Kasernen, Technische Dienste, Rüstungsbetriebe und mit jedem weiteren Verlust an Gelände und Ortschaften, reduziert sich die Verhandlungsmasse.
Ich finde es militärisch unsinnig.

Die Idee vom Partisanenkampf ist sicher für einige Aussenstehende attraktiv, aber in den meisten Gebieten nicht praktikabel.
Es ist nicht Afghanistan, mit seinen Bergen, sondern überwiegend ein flaches, freies Land mit Feldern und gut mit Drohnen und anderem Gerät zu kontrollieren.
Bis auf den Westen des Landes , den ich aber nicht als Ziel sehe.

Übrigens hat der Angriff auf den Flugplatz schon einiges gebracht. 
1. Das binden von Kampfgruppierungen
2. Ausschalten von Transportflugmöglichkeiten
3. Die Möglichkeit in südliche Richtung vorzudringen und sich mit der südlichen Richtung zu vereinigen.
4. Das vorverlegen von Luftabwehr Kapazitäten, um einen größeren Bereich des Luftraums zu kontrollieren.

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr Komplexes Szenario mit einem hohen Anspruch an die Logistik.

Zur Karte.
Keine wird in Kriegen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erheben können, genauso wird auch nicht jede Gegend in eroberten Ländern Soldaten sehen, aber es gibt Verkehrswege,  Verkehrsknoten und militärische Gegebenheiten, die entscheiden, wer welchen Bereich kontrolliert.
Ob jetzt irgendwo mal eine Gruppe auftaucht und Schaden macht ist völlig egal.
Auch im Irak konnten die USA nicht jeden Bereich kontrollieren, nicht einmal in Bagdad.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ähm, ja...
> Soldaten wollen volle MunBunker, einen Ozean an Sprit, Lagerhallen voll Ersatzteile und soviel Panzerband wie auf dem Planeten nur aufzutreiben ist. Bitte bedenke den Kontext! Die BReg hat nach 2008 das Sparen angefangen, das hat sich auch auf die BW ausgewirkt, mit solchen kuriosen Entscheidungen.



Du schmeißt schon wieder "sparen allgemein" und "sparen am falschen Ende durcheinander...



> Ich saß bei Kdo H in diversen Sitzungen, da gabs mehr als genug Widerstand gegen diese Pläne.



Ich frag noch ein letztes Mal, diesmal auf einen Satz konzentriert:
Wo wurden Alternativvorschläge angemahnt?



> Und again, Widerstand von wo? Gegen was? Im GG steht ganz klar, Art & Umfang der Streitkräfte ergeben sich durch den Haushalt. Das ist kein Hollywood wo irgendjemand sagt "Das unterschreibe ich nicht."



Da steht nicht von "Art". Da "Grundzüge der Organisation". Welche Bordwaffen eins von wenigsten drei Dutzend Großgeräten erhält ist garantiert kein "Grundzug" der Armee. Die größe eines Ersatzteilpuffers für Fahrzeug X auch nicht oder die Marke der orthopädischen Schuheinlagen ebensowenig. Und der Bundestag hat als "Grundzug" auch nie "Einsatzuntauglich" beschlossen, sondern stimmt nur über wenige Beschaffungspakete und über Haushaltsentwürfe ab. Pakete und Entwürfe, die formell von der Verwaltung der Bundeswehr ausgearbeitet werden.



> Die Minister geben die großen Linien vor.



Eben. Und die Fehler dadurch stecken dann in jedem Detail. Minister sollte (bestenfalls) sagen: "Wir halten Ausrüstung für XY00 Panzergrenadiere vorrätig". Aber doch nicht "wir halten Schuhe für Y00 Panzergrendadiere, Unerhosen für X000 Panzergrenadiere, Gewehre für XYYY Panzergrenadiere und Handschuhe für 5 Panzergrenadiere". Genau das sind doch aber die Rückmeldungen, die aus der Truppe kommen - egal wo man hinguckt, 50-80% der für Einsatzbereitschaft nötigen Arten von Ressourcen sind in (mehr als) ausreichender Anzahl da, aber 15% sind knapp und 5% der Arten von Teilen, die man brauchen könnte, sind nicht einmal in ausreichender Zahl für die Hälfte der geplanten Einsatzstärke verfügbar. Und das glaube ich nicht, dass Minister höchstpersönlich für noch so kleine Ecken der Bundeswehr im Alleingang Beschaffungspläne vermurksen.

Das ist schon rein vom rein vom Zeitaufwand ausgeschlossen, da müsste man ja sämtliche Aufsichtsratsrunden und Golfpartien durchtippen. Mag sein, dass bei größeren Projekten mal so eine Liste vom Minister selbst unterschrieben wird, aber garantiert nicht zusammengestellt und auch nicht im Alleingang/ohne Beratung geprüft, weil dafür die Kompetenz fehlt. (Schon allein die ganzen Abkürzungen sind für Zivilisten ja eine unüberwindbare Einstiegshürde  )
Also: Wer VERplant diese Details? Wer bestimmt welche Komponenten beschafft und welche nicht beschafft werden? Wer schreibt in eine Ausschreibung rein, wie groß das Ersatzteilpaket je Einheit sein soll?

Wie gesagt: Die lassen mich nicht reinspazieren und Nachschauen, ich kann die Fragen nur stellen. Aber in jeder Organisation, die ich kenne, wird das auf Ebenen mit entsprechendem Überblick oder maximal 1-2 Stationen darüber entschieden, gebündelt und nach oben weitergereicht oder sogar direkt vor Ort gelöst. Nur in der Bundeswehr dreht deiner Schilderung nach die Verwaltung den ganzen Tag Däumchen und die Soldaten erhalten direkt vom Minister detaillierte (verkackte) Anweisungen bis zur letzten Schraube.



> Ähm, seit das GG §65a besitzt? Erst im Verteidigungsfall geht die Kompetenz nach §115b auf den Kanzler über.



Touché.



> §15 Soldatengesetz.



Es geht nicht um politische Meinungen. Wenn die Bundeswehr damit beschäftigt ist, Übungsmunition aus Zahnbürsten zu feilen, dann kann sie keine Publicity-Wirksamen Empfänge abhalten. Macht sie aber. Zusammen mit dem jenigen, der statt der Beschaffung von Kugeln die von Zahnbürsten angeordnet hat. (Und Vorderlader günstig geraucht eingekauft hat. Schwarzpulver fehlt natürlich.)



> Soviele Fehlentscheidungen müssen die Minister bzw, die BReg gar nicht treffen. Schau Dir an, welche Auswirkungen die jeweils letzte Reform auf die Truppe hatte. Zudem, eine Verwaltung bewältigt Verwaltungsaufgaben. Nach Vorgaben der Politik. Da werden 15 Milliarden ausgegeben, damit ich Überstunden einreichen konnte, oder Trennungsgeld, oder Dienstreiseanträge.



Wozu Überstunden und Dienstreisen, wenn gar nichts da ist, womit man arbeiten kann und woanders auch nicht  ? Und wie kommt es, dass dieser Overhead bei der Bundeswehr mindestens 10 mal größer ist, als in jeder anderen Organisation, obwohl schon die Struktur der Tätigkeit unterdurchschnittlich viel Möglichkeiten für Einzelfallregelungen lässt? 

Und wohlgemerkt: Bei anderen Organisationen kümmert sich die Verwaltung in dieser viel kürzeren Zeit auch noch darum, dass das Material da ist. (Mit wechslendem Erfolg, aber immer weit über Bundeswehrdurchschnitt)



> Ich hab den Absatz mal gekürzt. Was du nicht vergessen darfst, die Entscheidung keine Ersatzteile mehr zu kaufen sondern JIT zu bestellen macht ja nicht von heute auf morgen alles kaputt.



Und genau deswegen frage ich mich eben, ob der Fehler so klar zugeordnet werden kann. Sowohl zeitlich als auch von der Ebene her. De Maiziere hat die Ausgaben für Lagerhaltung jedenfalls nur gekürzt, aber nicht auf Null gesenkt. Das klingt für mich nicht wie "wir bestellen Ersatzteile erst, wenn die gesamte Einheit stillsteht", sondern das klingt wie stink normales Wirtschaften: "Wir halten nur so viele Ersatzteile vorrätig, wie wir für einen überschaubaren Zeitraum benötigen". Wenn man mit übervollen Lagern anfängt, deren Unterhalt selbst schon eine Belastung darstellt, bedeutet das EINE ZEIT LANG gar nichts mehr zu bestellen und das einige Teile des Bundeswehr noch >> ein halbes Jahrzehnt gar keine Mangel hatten und es in vielen Teilen nur an einzelnen Komponenten gebricht, aber keineswegs alle fehlen, belegt eigentlich, dass Überkapazitäten da waren. Die Frage ist: Auf welche Größe wurde der Puffer festgelegt und wer hat nicht sofort nachbestellt, als diese Grenze unterschritten wurde, sondern solange weiter aus dem Lager genommen, bis ein Teil ganz aus war?



> Solange sich nichts am politischen Willen diese Probleme ernsthaft anzugehen nichts ändert bringt auch mehr Geld absolut gar nichts.
> Bleiben wir bei Ersatzteilen. Es bringt GARNICHTS jetzt einfach nur Ersatzteile zu kaufen. Wir haben die Lagerstätten und deren Verwaltung aufgelöst, wir müssten die Depots wieder mit mehr Dienstposten versehen, logistische Ketten dafür einführen, Prozesse auf allen Ebenen etc. Das ist nicht einfach "hier haste Geld, kauf Dir halt nen neuen Vergaser".



Und genau da vermisse ich schon wieder Hinweise auf Kompetenzen aus der Bundeswehr. (Überspitzt) Problem:
"Wir haben keine Lager für Ersatzteile, wir haben kein Lagerpersonal"
rationale Lösung:
"Man braucht Lager und Personal"
Forderung Bundeswehr:
"GELD GELD GELD"

Sorry, aber wo sind denn die intelligenten Planer, die von den letzten drei Verteidigungsministern unterdrückt wurden? Warum zieht keiner von denen einen Plan aus der Tasche und sagt "die Bundeswehr könnte echt geil sein, wenn wir jetzt das, das, das und das machen!" 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Und das mit einer SPD die vor Monaten das Thema Nukleare Teilhabe noch sehr kritisch gesehen hat.



Eigentlich haben die alle außer der Union (und der Bundeswehr  ) kritisch gesehen, oder?
Gibt es eigentlich Kritik an der Wahl der F-35 aus der Truppe? Unter AKK wurde die noch ausgeschlossen mit dem Hinweis, dass die Bundeswehr prinzipiell keine einstrahligen Maschinen will.


----------



## hoffgang (22. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du schmeißt schon wieder "sparen allgemein" und "sparen am falschen Ende durcheinander...


Das eine bedingt bei der BW das andere...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich frag noch ein letztes Mal, diesmal auf einen Satz konzentriert:
> Wo wurden Alternativvorschläge angemahnt?


Was für Alternativen bitte. Die BW hat Auftrag, der soll erfüllt werden. Wenns jetzt Vorgaben gibt, die dem im Weg stehen dann gibts keine Alternativen. Man kann Ersatzteile JIT bestellen, oder es lassen, welche andere Möglichkeit solls denn noch geben? 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da steht nicht von "Art". Da "Grundzüge der Organisation". Welche Bordwaffen eins von wenigsten drei Dutzend Großgeräten erhält ist garantiert kein "Grundzug" der Armee. Die größe eines Ersatzteilpuffers für Fahrzeug X auch nicht oder die Marke der orthopädischen Schuheinlagen ebensowenig. Und der Bundestag hat als "Grundzug" auch nie "Einsatzuntauglich" beschlossen, sondern stimmt nur über wenige Beschaffungspakete und über Haushaltsentwürfe ab. Pakete und Entwürfe, die formell von der Verwaltung der Bundeswehr ausgearbeitet werden.


Sagt dir Weißbuch der Bundeswehr irgendwas? Nein?


> Das *Weißbuch* ist ein durch das Bundesministerium der Verteidigung erarbeitetes und durch die Bundesregierung verabschiedetes Grundlagendokument, das die sicherheitspolitische Lage der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und der Verbündeten für die kommenden Jahre aus Sicht der Regierung darstellt und als Leitfaden für sicherheitspolitische Entscheidungen und Handlungen in Deutschland dienen soll. Insbesondere werden Schlussfolgerungen für die Aufgaben der Bundeswehr und deren Personalstärke, Ausrüstung und Ausbildung gezogen und Anknüpfungspunkte für andere Ressorts der Bundesregierung geschaffen, damit diese ihre Instrumente mit sicherheitspolitischem Bezug weiterentwickeln können.


Politische. Vorgaben. Ka wie oft ich das noch wiederholen muss. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben. Und die Fehler dadurch stecken dann in jedem Detail. Minister sollte (bestenfalls) sagen: "Wir halten Ausrüstung für XY00 Panzergrenadiere vorrätig". Aber doch nicht "wir halten Schuhe für Y00 Panzergrendadiere, Unerhosen für X000 Panzergrenadiere, Gewehre für XYYY Panzergrenadiere und Handschuhe für 5 Panzergrenadiere". Genau das sind doch aber die Rückmeldungen, die aus der Truppe kommen - egal wo man hinguckt, 50-80% der für Einsatzbereitschaft nötigen Arten von Ressourcen sind in (mehr als) ausreichender Anzahl da, aber 15% sind knapp und 5% der Arten von Teilen, die man brauchen könnte, sind nicht einmal in ausreichender Zahl für die Hälfte der geplanten Einsatzstärke verfügbar. Und das glaube ich nicht, dass Minister höchstpersönlich für noch so kleine Ecken der Bundeswehr im Alleingang Beschaffungspläne vermurksen.


Der Minister muss aber eine Kultur implementieren, die solches Verhalten bestraft. Ich hab Dir doch zitiert, dass z.T. ausgehandelte Vertragsstrafen nicht eingefordert wurden. Sowas entscheidet kein A12 Beamter mal eben selbst. Kuck Dir die Staatssekretäre der letzten Jahre an und wunder dich warums nicht vorwärts ging. 

Die Rückmeldungen kommen doch aus der Truppe... Berichte zur Einsatzbereitschaft gingen (jedenfalls als ich noch in einer G3 Abteilung war) wöchentlich ans Kdo H, die Division Schnelle Kräfte hat täglich! den Einsatzgrad ihrer Luftfahrzeuge gemeldet. Solche Dinge sind bekannt, es gibt nur sehr sehr wenig was kurzfristig ohne Budget getan werden kann. 

Und dann kommt sowas raus: https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...wehr-zieht-mit-Besenstielen-ins-Manoever.html

Und die Gründe sind nicht in 2015 zu suchen, sondern davor. Jahrelang wurde gespart, obwohl das Weißbuch Landesverteidigung als Zweck der BW vorsah. Dann kam die Annexion der Krim und von heute auf Morgen musste die Bundeswehr ran. Und schon wird öffentlich deutlich, was der Sparkurs & die Entscheidungen der letzten Jahre angerichtet hat. 
Ich bitte zu bedenken dass noch 2015 ein Konzept die Runde gemacht hat bei der alle Verbände nur 30% des Gesamtmaterials bekommen sollten und es einen Pool an Mat geben solle, der dann je nach Auftrag an die Verbände verteilt wird. Der Plan kam von Kdo H - uhh die bösen Planer... Die Vorgabe zur Einsparung kam aber vom Minister. Politische. Vorgaben.

Die Diskussion darüber ging locker 10 Monate eher mehr. Und ich weiß nicht wie oft wir vorgerechnet haben, dass damit die Aufträge, grade VJTF, nicht zu erfüllen seien.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also: Wer VERplant diese Details? Wer bestimmt welche Komponenten beschafft und welche nicht beschafft werden? Wer schreibt in eine Ausschreibung rein, wie groß das Ersatzteilpaket je Einheit sein soll?


Das macht im Überbau die Bundeswehrverwaltung. Und hier liegt ein Denkfehler vor. Es gibt ganz klare Verschleißanalysen, Bedarfsrechnungen für jedes Waffensystem. Am KpZ kenn ich mich am besten aus, also verzeih wenn ich dabei bleibe. Bremsen, Kettenpolster, Zahnkränze, der bumms der im ganz normalen Betrieb verschleißt, dafür gibts seit Jahr und Tag Berechnungen was ein Bataillon pro Jahr etwa verbraucht. Ja, bei verstärktem Übungsbetrieb weicht das ab, aber das nicht weiter wild.

Wenn aber dieser formulierte Bedarf nicht gedeckt wird, weil jemand entschieden hat einfach den Kauf von Ersatzteilen im laufenden Jahr auszusetzen, oder weil man Ersatzteile JIT beschaffen will dann ist wurscht was auf diesem Papier steht. Das macht die Ersatzteilentscheidung ja so perfide - wir kaufen den Rotz ja immer im Paket, also System  + Ersatzteilversorgung, dass jetzt einseitig auszusetzen ist... ungut.

Es geht doch genau darum, dass Entscheidungen aus dem Kontext des Sparens getroffen wurden die sich GEGEN den Bedarf der Truppe gerichtet hatten. Der Bedarf ist seit Jahren klar formuliert. X Systeme eines Typs mal Schlüssel Ersatzteile = Gesamtsumme Ersatzteile.
Ob dieser Bedarf gedeckt wird ist aber abhängig vom allokierten Budget & das ist... du ahnst es... eine politische Entscheidung.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um politische Meinungen. Wenn die Bundeswehr damit beschäftigt ist, Übungsmunition aus Zahnbürsten zu feilen, dann kann sie keine Publicity-Wirksamen Empfänge abhalten.


Warum nicht? Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wozu Überstunden und Dienstreisen, wenn gar nichts da ist, womit man arbeiten kann und woanders auch nicht  ? Und wie kommt es, dass dieser Overhead bei der Bundeswehr mindestens 10 mal größer ist, als in jeder anderen Organisation, obwohl schon die Struktur der Tätigkeit unterdurchschnittlich viel Möglichkeiten für Einzelfallregelungen lässt?


Weil sehr sehr viel verwaltet werden muss? Kuck doch alleine mal wieviele Liegenschaften die BW hat, es heißt auch nicht umsonst Standortverwaltung...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wohlgemerkt: Bei anderen Organisationen kümmert sich die Verwaltung in dieser viel kürzeren Zeit auch noch darum, dass das Material da ist. (Mit wechslendem Erfolg, aber immer weit über Bundeswehrdurchschnitt)


Verwechsel bitte nicht Gewinnorientierte Unternehmen mit einer staatlichen Institution. Die Lufthansa hat ein gaaanz anderes Interesse daran seine Maschinen einsatzbereit zu halten als der Staat. Erneut, das ist politisch bedingt. Macht die LH Verluste weil die Maschinen kaputt sind geht die Pleite. Kümmert sich der Wähler nicht um den Zustand der Bundeswehr und lässt das den Politikern damit durchgehen, dann haben die, ohne Bedrohung von außen, wenig Interesse das zu ändern, v.a. wenn man dabei noch sparen kann. Und genau DAS ist 2008-2014 passiert.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> De Maiziere hat die Ausgaben für Lagerhaltung jedenfalls nur gekürzt, aber nicht auf Null gesenkt. Das klingt für mich nicht wie "wir bestellen Ersatzteile erst, wenn die gesamte Einheit stillsteht", sondern das klingt wie stink normales Wirtschaften: "Wir halten nur so viele Ersatzteile vorrätig, wie wir für einen überschaubaren Zeitraum benötigen".


Das wars eben NICHT.
Die Entscheidung war, Ersatzteile dann zu bestellen wenn diese gebraucht werden. Just in time logistics. 

U-35 hat doch gezeigt wie wenig das funktioniert... Es hat 2! Jahre gedauert um das notwendige Ersatzteil zu beschaffen. ZWEI. JAHRE. 
Klar sind manche Ersatzteile zu dem Zeitpunkt noch vorrätig gewesen, die schmeißt man nicht weg. Aber dort wo schon Mangel bestand, z.b. durch die Entscheidung über Monate gar keine Teile mehr zu kaufen um kurzfristig Ausgaben zu sparen, dort wurde es massiv schlimmer, siehe die Bereitschaft bei Flugzeugen & Helikoptern.
Das Problem dabei ist, man kann die BW nicht mit BMW vergleichen. Keiner der Rüstungskonzerne hält einfach so Produktionskapazität vor und wartet nur darauf dass die BW mal ein Seitenruder für ein Uboot braucht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man mit übervollen Lagern anfängt, deren Unterhalt selbst schon eine Belastung darstellt, bedeutet das EINE ZEIT LANG gar nichts mehr zu bestellen und das einige Teile des Bundeswehr noch >> ein halbes Jahrzehnt gar keine Mangel hatten und es in vielen Teilen nur an einzelnen Komponenten gebricht, aber keineswegs alle fehlen, belegt eigentlich, dass Überkapazitäten da waren.


Again, das ist gegen jede militärische Realität. Eine Einsatzbereite BW gem. Weißbuch, mit Schwerpunkt Landesverteidigung muss Kriegsfähig sein, d.h. die Lagerhaltung von Ersatzteilen ist zwingende Notwendigkeit für diesen Status.
Das ist kein Wirtschaftsbetrieb, das ist ne Armee. Die kostet nun mal Geld und zu glauben man könne hier 1:1 Lehren aus der Wirtschaft umsetzen klappt einfach nicht. Das was ein PzBtl gem. Verbrauchsrechnung benötigt müsste eigentlich vorrätig rumliegen und bei Verbrauch ersetzt werden. 

Überkapazitäten sind höchstens dort entstanden, wo Einheiten aufgelöst wurden. Aber das ist nur Theorie, zeigt das Beispiel der Antriebskränze beim Leo2. Wir sind von 15 Btl auf 6 runter, d.h. in der Theorie hätte man 9x den Ersatzteilbestand übrig zum verteilen auf die anderen 6 (Mitte der 2000er war das, Transformation der Bundeswehr). Was war 2010? Richtig, die Panzertruppe hatte keine Antriebszahnkränze mehr und musste die Panzer unterm Schleppdach stehen lassen.

Wie kann das sein? Ganz einfach, es wurde entschieden nach dem Sparkurs der nach 2008 verordnet wurde, über Monate keine Ersatzteile zu kaufen. Da Ersatzteilmangel aber schon deutlich länger ein Problem war gabs keine Überbestände an Zahnkränzen, also fuhr der Leo erstmal nicht. Bzw. die verfügbaren Panzer wurden gepoolt und für Aufgaben wie die ILÜ eingesetzt. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Auf welche Größe wurde der Puffer festgelegt und wer hat nicht sofort nachbestellt, als diese Grenze unterschritten wurde, sondern solange weiter aus dem Lager genommen, bis ein Teil ganz aus war?


Welcher Puffer... Versteh doch bitte einfach, dass es in manchen Bereichen nie einen Puffer gab.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau da vermisse ich schon wieder Hinweise auf Kompetenzen aus der Bundeswehr. (Überspitzt) Problem:
> "Wir haben keine Lager für Ersatzteile, wir haben kein Lagerpersonal"
> rationale Lösung:
> "Man braucht Lager und Personal"
> ...


Plan haben ist das eine, Plan umsetzen das andere. Ka wie du Dir das vorstellst, aber die BW hat nicht mal im Ansatz genug Geld bekommen um das was sie hat aufrecht zu erhalten. Da bringen Dir auch keine tollen Pläne was. Es war und ist nach wie vor Mangelverwaltung, die genialen Planer machen es irgendwie möglich, dass die Aufträge grade so erfüllt werden. Schau Dir doch an was Scholz als Finanzminister gemacht hat, wenigstens hat AKK als IBUK endlich mal dagegen gehalten und Klartext geredet.

Geld ist das EINZIGE was diese Probleme löst.
Geld um endlich genug Mat zu kaufen. Genug Bewaffnung für alle Fahrzeuge. Genügend Helme, Westen & Wäsche. Genügend irgendwas was grade wieder Mangel ist. Batterien. Klebeband. Schuhcreme. Funkgeräte...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Kritik an der Wahl der F-35 aus der Truppe? Unter AKK wurde die noch ausgeschlossen mit dem Hinweis, dass die Bundeswehr prinzipiell keine einstrahligen Maschinen will.


Ka, das ist so kurzfristig beschlossen worden, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass unter Vdl / AKK eine Studie zu F-18 / F-35 / Eurofighter gemacht wurde und danach wie Optionen bewertet wurden. Der Gedanke US Modelle für diesen Zweck zu kaufen ist ja nicht neu.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2022)

Es sagt doch dahingehend auch schon eine Menge wenn Frau Lambrecht sich verspricht (Deutschland wird die gesamten 5000 Soldaten der neuen EU-Eingreiftruppe stellen) und darauf aus der BW hektisch, fast schon panisch, Telefonate ins Verteidigungsministerium geführt werden, ob man richtig gehört hat und wenn ja woher man dafür das Material dafür nehmen soll...









						Christine Lambrecht sorgt mit Versprecher für Verwirrung
					

Verteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht hat mit einem Versprecher für Verwirrung gesorgt. Sie erklärte, dass Deutschland die neue schnelle Eingreiftruppe der EU mit 5.000 Soldaten stellen werde. Das führte zu hektischen Telefonaten.




					web.de


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Kritik an der Wahl der F-35 aus der Truppe? Unter AKK wurde die noch ausgeschlossen mit dem Hinweis, dass die Bundeswehr prinzipiell keine einstrahligen Maschinen will.


Neben der erwähnten Zweistrahligkeit (die aus der Zeit vom Starfighter herrührt) war es lange Zeit "Doktrin",
dass ein vollwertiger JaBo mit zwei Mann Besatzung geflogen wird.
"Vergleichbare" Muster SU-34, F-15 E weisen dieses Merkmal auf.
Liegt auf der Hand, in Maschinen mit Pilot und WSO kann der Pilot Fluchtmanöver einleiten, während der WSO z. B. das Ziel für die GBUs weithin markiert. Bei einem einsitzigen JaBO muss das alles der Pilot machen, bzw. er muss so lange markieren, bis die Rakete oder Bombe einschlägt...

Weiterhin wird bemängelt:
-Schlechte Manövrierbarkeit, geringer Anstellwinkel im Dogfight, Zellenbelastung nur 4,6g (Vorgabe BW 9g)
-schlechte Cockpitsicht (ca. 220°, BW-Vorgabe ?)
-Schub-Gewichtsverhältnis nur 0,88, Tornado 0,75, Vorgabe BW >1,0
-eigentlich sollte der Nachfolger Tornado eine kürzere Landebahn benötigen, ist ungefähr gleich
-Bei voller Luft-Boden-Bewaffnung sollten 4x AIM9 mitgeführt werden können, kann F-35 (derzeit) noch nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. März 2022)

In Bezug auf die interessante Diskussion von @hoffgang und @ruyven_macaran , hier ein (für die Verhältnisse unseres kleinen Regionalmagazins) recht detaillierter Artikel über mögliche Mängel im Beschaffungs- und Auftragsvergabewesen der BW am konkreten Beispiel:

"250 Millionen zu viel: Kritik an Lürssen-Auftrag für die Bundeswehr"








						250 Millionen zu viel: Kritik an Lürssen-Auftrag für die Bundeswehr
					

Die Bremer Lürssen-Werft soll für die Marine zwei Tankschiffe bauen. Vertrauliche Unterlagen zeigen, dass der Preis 250 Millionen Euro zu hoch sein könnte.




					www.butenunbinnen.de
				




So als Laie liest sich das schon recht ungeheuerlich...


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2022)

Man kann sich bei Rüstungsgeschäften nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass die anscheinend alle bei FJS in die "Lehre" gegangen sind.


----------



## hoffgang (22. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die interessante Diskussion von @hoffgang und @ruyven_macaran , hier ein (für die Verhältnisse unseres kleinen Regionalmagazins) recht detaillierter Artikel über mögliche Mängel im Beschaffungs- und Auftragsvergabewesen der BW am konkreten Beispiel:
> 
> So als Laie liest sich das schon recht ungeheuerlich...



Jap. Man bemerke v.a. die Ablehnung einer erneuten Ausschreibung. Geht der Auftrag für die Lürssen Werft flöten kostet das Arbeitsplätze.

Kleinwenig Recherche, so 5 Minuten, fördert interessantes. Im Bericht ist vom Abteilungsleiter See die Rede, das ist dann der Herr Czerwinski. Und was hat der so die letzten Jahre gemacht? War vor seiner Ernennung zum Leiter See 4 Jahre lang Büroleiter bei den CDU Staatssekretären im Verteidigungsministerium. (Ich verweise nur mal drauf was ich hier zum Thema Karriere >A16 und Nähe zur Politik geschrieben habe.)

Das Feedback war da, die Probleme wurden aufgezeigt - und die Politik hat dennoch anders entschieden.
Problems in a nutshell.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das eine bedingt bei der BW das andere...



Und das ist DAS Problem der Bundeswehr.



> Was für Alternativen bitte. Die BW hat Auftrag, der soll erfüllt werden. Wenns jetzt Vorgaben gibt, die dem im Weg stehen dann gibts keine Alternativen. Man kann Ersatzteile JIT bestellen, oder es lassen, welche andere Möglichkeit solls denn noch geben?



Vorgabe des Parlaments war es, Geld zu sparen. Und wie weiter oben schon gesagt und weiter unten näher ausgeführt: Aus gutem Grund. Ein 80-Millionen-Land in einem starken Verteidigungsbündniss ohne gemeinsame Grenze mit potentiellen Konfliktpartnern muss keine Armee auf dem preislichen Niveau einer kleineren Weltmacht unterhalten, um ausreichend verteidigungsfähig zu sein. Macht Deutschland aber und ist es trotzdem nicht.

Diese Verschwendung sollte laut Paralment abgestellt werden - wo genau ist nicht Aufgabe und vor allem nicht Fähigkeit des Parlements zu ermitteln und auch nicht des Verteidigungsminister als Person. Dieser Input würde in einem funktionalen System von den entsprechenden Experten der Bundeswehr selbst kommen. Auch dann, wenn ein Verteidigungsminister nicht aktiv danach fragt (wie die internen Abläufe da waren/sind: siehe oben, kann ich nur mutmaßen), sondern stattdessen Wünschelrutengehen betreibt oder was auch immer. Dann halt als sinnvoller Gegenentwurf zu verhängnisvollen kaputtsparen.

Wo waren (und sind) diese Bundeswehr-eigenen, kompetenten Entwürfe? Wie sahen sie aus?



> Sagt dir Weißbuch der Bundeswehr irgendwas? Nein?



Du meinst dieses Dokument, dessen Autoren Zitat Wikipedia, "davon aus [gehen], dass Deutschlands Einfluss nicht auf der Androhung oder Anwendung militärischer Gewalt basiert" und die deswegen den "Schwerpunkt in der Sicherheitspolitik" legen, "ohne [...] ins Detail der Organisation der Streitkräfte zu gehen"?

Und das (zumindest auf den sechs Seiten, die überhaupt mit der Überschrift "Ausrüstung" betitelt sind) nur das universelle Consulting-Bullshit-Bingo enthält, das man in einem von Laien in Auftrag gegebenen Bericht erwartet. Aber garantiert keine einzige Vorgabe, sondern nur Worthülsen die so inhaltsleer sind, dass die Bundeswehr daraus von einer Runde Eis im Kindergarten bis zur Anschaffung von Orbitalbombern absolut alles als "vom Weißbuch gedeckt" bezeichnen könnte?

Also sorry, aber das war jetzt ein Bisschen Eigentor  .

(Wie übrigens auch besagtes Weißbuch. Die herrliche Totalschurbelei "... Erhalt nationaler Schlüsseltechnologien zu bewahren und damit die militärischen Fähigkeiten und die Versorgungssicherheit sicherzustellen. Das Bundesministerium der Verteidigung wird hierzu seine besondere Fachexpertise ..." wird mit einem Bild vom 212A-Stau bei HDW illustriert.  )

Soweit ich es überblicke, hat das vorhergehende Weißbuch (2006) ebenfalls nur definiert, "was" die Bundeswehr zu leisten hat und sehr wenig zum "wie" gesagt. Das höchste der Gefühle zum Thema Ausrüstungsbudget ist "...völlige Entlastung von Aufgabenfeldern, die der private Sektor günstiger erbringen kann...". Blöd halt, dass die Bundeswehr stattdessen viele Funktionen outgesourced hat, die der private Sektor gar nicht vernünftig erbringt, sodass eben nicht die Einsatzfähigkeit "zur Sicherheitspolitik Deutschlands und zur Zukunft der Bundeswehr sicher[gesellt]" wurde, wie es diese POLITISCHE VORGABE eigentlich von der Bundeswehr verlangt hat.

(Zum Personal steht detaillierteres drin. Aber auch nur nach Zahlen und Struktur, nicht nach einzelnen Tätigkeiten, sodass trotzdem fast alles dem Mikromanagement der Bundeswehr überlassen bleibt.



> Das macht im Überbau die Bundeswehrverwaltung. Und hier liegt ein Denkfehler vor. Es gibt ganz klare Verschleißanalysen, Bedarfsrechnungen für jedes Waffensystem. Am KpZ kenn ich mich am besten aus, also verzeih wenn ich dabei bleibe. Bremsen, Kettenpolster, Zahnkränze, der bumms der im ganz normalen Betrieb verschleißt, dafür gibts seit Jahr und Tag Berechnungen was ein Bataillon pro Jahr etwa verbraucht. Ja, bei verstärktem Übungsbetrieb weicht das ab, aber das nicht weiter wild.
> 
> Wenn aber dieser formulierte Bedarf nicht gedeckt wird, weil jemand entschieden hat einfach den Kauf von Ersatzteilen im laufenden Jahr auszusetzen, oder weil man Ersatzteile JIT beschaffen will dann ist wurscht was auf diesem Papier steht. Das macht die Ersatzteilentscheidung ja so perfide - wir kaufen den Rotz ja immer im Paket, also System  + Ersatzteilversorgung, dass jetzt einseitig auszusetzen ist... ungut.
> 
> ...



Nein. Wie du gerade selbst gesagt hast: Was bestellt wird und was nicht entscheidet die Bundeswehr(-verwaltung). Das Parlament macht eine Vorgabe, was für Leistungen zu erbringen sind (und es wird häufig kritisiert, dass da zuwenig Bedarf definiert wird) und das Parlament sagt, was das Kosten darf. Und zwar gar nicht mal so wenig:

Von 2017 bis 2020 hat Deutschland im Schnitt 49 Milliarden/a in die Bundeswehr gesteckt. Das ist fast soviel wie Großbritannien (51), genau so viel wie Kanda und Australien ZUSAMMEN und mehr als Japan (43), nicht viel weniger als Frankreich (56) und in Sichtweite zu Russland (65). Das Parlament hat der Bundeswehr also soviel Geld gegeben, dass man davon sogar nukleare ICBM- sowie Flugzeugträger, eine schlagkräftige Luftwaffe und ein Heer mit dem Ruf nach recht guten Panzern hätte bezahlen können. Bekommen hat das Parlament von der Bundeswehr einen mit Improvisation beschäftigten Haufen, bei dem man froh sein kann, dass private Smartphones in die Uniformtaschen passen, damit im Gefecht irgendwie kommuniziert werden kann. So, wie es in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt wird, hätte die Bundeswehr Mühe, die Kampfkraft der Italienischen Armee zu erbringen - dabei hat das Parlament zusätzlich noch beinahe die komplette brasilianische on top bezahlt (28 + 27 Milliarden, alle Angaben in Dollar).



> Warum nicht? Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?



Beides braucht Manpower. Eins von beiden ist für die Verteidigung zwingend notwendig, das andere nicht. Gemäß Parlamentsauftrag hat die Bundeswehr erstere sicherzustellen und wenn ihre Ressourcen dafür nicht reichen, ist Kameragrinsen nicht mehr drin.

Wenn die Bundeswehr sich vom Verteidigungsminister hintergangen fühlt, kann UND SOLLTE sie derartige Anordnungen also als Bürger in Uniform verweigern, denn sie verstoßen gegen den demokratischen Auftrag der Bundeswehr. (Bringt natürlich in der Sache wenig, würde aber genau für die Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit sorgen, die du vermisst.)



> Weil sehr sehr viel verwaltet werden muss? Kuck doch alleine mal wieviele Liegenschaften die BW hat, es heißt auch nicht umsonst Standortverwaltung...



Es gibt Unternehmen, die haben durchaus noch mehr Standorte und vor allem haben die meisten weniger Besitz und viel mehr Dynamik. Eigentliche sind die Standorte der Bundeswehr nämlich ziemlich groß und sie muss nicht auf wechselnden Kundenverkehr reagieren, sich nicht an schwankende Märkte anpassen, ihre Mitarbeiter schätzen ausdrücklich die Konstanz der Beschäftigung, etc.. 
Ich sage nicht, dass so etwas absolut einfach zu verwalten ist, denn die Bundeswehr ist absolut immer noch ziemlich groß. Aber es ist von der Struktur her einfachER als z.B. ein Netzwerk aus Geschäften, Lager- und Produktionsstandorten mit saisonalem Angebot, In-Store-Kooperationen, wechslenden Lieferanten, Konjunktursabhängigen Personalfluktuationen, etc. . Der OverheadANTEIL sollte der Bundeswehr wegen dieser sehr guten Verwaltbarkeit eigentlich deutlich kleiner sein, als bei einem durchschnittlichen Konzern, wenn sie mit vergleichbarer Effizienz arbeitet.

Wenn NICHT, dann ist das genau so ein Punkt, wo man die zu Recht auferlegten Sparmaßnahmen umsetzen könnte, ohne dass die Leistungsfähigkeit sinkt.



> Die Lufthansa hat ein gaaanz anderes Interesse daran seine Maschinen einsatzbereit zu halten als der Staat. Erneut, das ist politisch bedingt. Macht die LH Verluste weil die Maschinen kaputt sind geht die Pleite.



Ne, dann wird die auf Steuerzahlerkosten gerettet  .



> Kümmert sich der Wähler nicht um den Zustand der Bundeswehr und lässt das den Politikern damit durchgehen, dann haben die, ohne Bedrohung von außen, wenig Interesse das zu ändern, v.a. wenn man dabei noch sparen kann. Und genau DAS ist 2008-2014 passiert.



Wir drehen uns im Kreise. Eben noch rechtfertigst du den riesigen Overhead der Bundeswehr damit, dass sie sich so ungeheur sorgfältig selbst verwaltet. Und jetzt sind auf einmal wieder Politiker für jeden Verwaltungsfehler verantwortlich. Was soll das? Entweder die Bundeswehrverwaltung verwaltet die Bundeswehr, dann verpfuscht sie das (zumindest zu erheblichen Teilen) höchstselbst. Oder die Politik verwaltet die Bundeswehr, dann dreht die Bundeswehrverwaltung für viel Geld Däumchen.
Entscheid dich.



> Das wars eben NICHT.
> Die Entscheidung war, Ersatzteile dann zu bestellen wenn diese gebraucht werden. Just in time logistics.
> 
> U-35 hat doch gezeigt wie wenig das funktioniert... Es hat 2! Jahre gedauert um das notwendige Ersatzteil zu beschaffen. ZWEI. JAHRE.



Aber genau das ist NICHT just in time. Das ist "much to late logistics". Nicht dass ich reinste JiT mit 0 Puffer (oder JiT überhaupt) verteidigen möchte. Aber wenn ein Objekt zwei Jahre Lieferzeit hat, dann ist es gemäß JiT zwei Jahre vor Bedarf zu bestellen und am Anfang deines Posts hast du geschrieben, dass der Ersatzteilebedarf der Bundeswehr sogar sehr gut planbar ist.

Wenn es trotzdem nicht schief läuft, dann liegt das nicht daran, dass jemand extremes JiT angeordnet hat (obwohl so eine Anordnung natürlich trotzdem Schwachsinn ist, selbst die Autoindustrie hat Puffer für einen Tag bis eine Woche), sondern daran, dass die Umsetzung verpfuscht wurde. Von der Bundeswehr. (Wenn du dich weiter oben nicht für "Däumchen drehen" entschieden und die Verwaltungsaufgabe dem Parlament zugeschrieben hast.)

ABER: "Wenn" ist überhaupt nicht erfüllt. Radikales JiT wäre Lagerbudget = Null und soweit ist auch de Maiziere nicht gegangen, er hat "nur" deutlich gerkürzt, was zu normalem JiT passt. Da bestellt man so nach, dass frei werdenden Plätze im verkleinerten Lager just in time gefüllt werden.

Zwei Jahre Lieferzeit, Platz für zwei Exemplare im Lager, Bedarf alle zwei Jahre? Bestellung ein Jahr, BEVOR man die Entnahme des ersten Teils aus dem Lager erwartet, damit die Nachlieferung bei Erfüllung des Plans ein Jahr vor Entnahme des zweiten/letzten Lagerteils eintrifft.

So LÄUFT JiT, wenn man eine fähige Verwaltung hat und die Bedingungen planbar sind. (Was sie in Kriegszeiten nicht wären, weswegen ich mindestens 5-10 Jahre Puffer befürworten würde. Aber dass die Umsetzung der Bundeswehr auch in Friedenszeiten nicht funktioniert, das liegt nicht am Konzept.)



> Klar sind manche Ersatzteile zu dem Zeitpunkt noch vorrätig gewesen, die schmeißt man nicht weg. Aber dort wo schon Mangel bestand, z.b. durch die Entscheidung über Monate gar keine Teile mehr zu kaufen um kurzfristig Ausgaben zu sparen, dort wurde es massiv schlimmer, siehe die Bereitschaft bei Flugzeugen & Helikoptern.



Aber genau das zeigt doch schon grobe Planungsfehler auf: Wieso waren von Ersatzteil A genug Exemplare für sechs Jahre Betrieb vorhanden und von Ersatzteil B nur für ein Jahr? Das heißt nichts weiter als dass die Bundeswehr in Teilen das Lagerbudget für einen Sechsjahrespuffer brauchte, aber trotzdem nur ein Jahr vor Ausfällen geschützt war. Sowas ist einfach Missmanagement mit Einsparpotential. Alle Teile für zwei Jahre zu haben wäre billiger UND besser für die Einsatzbereitschaft.

"Kurzfristig sparen" hat das Parlament dagegen nie angeordnet (schon allein weil ein Weißbuch nur alle paar Legislaturperioden erscheint und der Etat auch relativ konstant ist) und schon gar nicht mit Folgekosten und Verlust der Einsatzfähigkeit. Wer auch immer so gehandelt hat, hat sich dem demokratischen Auftrag der Bundeswehr in den Weg gestellt - und das auf jeder einzelnen Ebene.

(Mutmaßlich auf einer weiter unten. Denn dass die gesamte Bundeswehr monatelang gar nichts mehr gekauft hat, kam afaik nie vor. Die Verteilung des Ersatzteil Budgets zwischen Leos und anderen Fahrzeuge arbeitet aber nicht der Minister persönlich aus, das würde ich min. 5 Ränge tiefer erwarten.)

Ebenfalls keine Glanzleistung ist die Reaktion auf die eingetretene Krise und die ist endgültig 100% Bundeswehr, denn die Politik kann keine Vorgaben zu einer nicht geplanten Krise gemacht haben: Wenn absehbar ist, dass man Übungsverschleiß an Panzern bald nicht mehr reparieren kann, dann gehören die Übungen rechtzeitig eingestellt. Oder willst du mir da widersprechen und weißmachen, eine gut trainierte Panzercrew, die zu Fuß auf dem Acker steht, hätte mehr Verteidigungswert als eine mäßig geübte mit Panzer drumrum? 



> Das Problem dabei ist, man kann die BW nicht mit BMW vergleichen. Keiner der Rüstungskonzerne hält einfach so Produktionskapazität vor und wartet nur darauf dass die BW mal ein Seitenruder für ein Uboot braucht.



Das ist sicherlich gerade bei der Marine (übrigens auch bei der zivilen) ein Problem, dass es zu beachten gilt. Aber wie ich oben schon zitiert und erklärt habe: Die Vorgaben aus dem Parlament sind immer unter der Prämisse der Einsatzfähigkeit und auch in der Rüstungsindustrie werden Vorlaufzeiten nicht ausgewürfelt.



> Again, das ist gegen jede militärische Realität. Eine Einsatzbereite BW gem. Weißbuch, mit Schwerpunkt Landesverteidigung muss Kriegsfähig sein, d.h. die Lagerhaltung von Ersatzteilen ist zwingende Notwendigkeit für diesen Status.



Siehe oben: So, wie die Bundeswehr gewirtschaftet hat, war sie offensichtlich nicht kriegsfähig. Das waren somit keine notwendigen Ausgaben, das war Verschwendung und nur darauf habe ich mich bezogen.



> Welcher Puffer... Versteh doch bitte einfach, dass es in manchen Bereichen nie einen Puffer gab.



Fehler 



> Plan haben ist das eine, Plan umsetzen das andere. Ka wie du Dir das vorstellst, aber die BW hat nicht mal im Ansatz genug Geld bekommen um das was sie hat aufrecht zu erhalten.



Siehe obige Rechnung: Die Bundeswehr hat sehr viel Geld erhalten. Wenn das "nicht mal im Ansatz genug war", damit die Bundeswehr Dinge erreichen konnte, die andere mit einem Bruchteil des Geldes hinbekommen, dann muss man nicht das Budget ändern. Sondern die Bundeswehr.

Mal Frankreich fragen, ob man die Fremdenlegion mieten kann, Deutschland ist zu blöd, das Elsass vor Putin zu schützen...




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die interessante Diskussion von @hoffgang und @ruyven_macaran , hier ein (für die Verhältnisse unseres kleinen Regionalmagazins) recht detaillierter Artikel über mögliche Mängel im Beschaffungs- und Auftragsvergabewesen der BW am konkreten Beispiel:
> 
> "250 Millionen zu viel: Kritik an Lürssen-Auftrag für die Bundeswehr"
> 
> ...



Das ließt sich wie ein wunderbares Beispiel für den Eindruck, dem ich bei beinahe jedem Hinweis auf die Ausgaben der Bundeswehr bekomme. Und es ist laut dem Artikel eindeutig die Bundeswehr und eben nicht die Politik verantwortlich:
"Der Bericht mündet in einer klaren Forderung: Das Beschaffungsamt solle die Prüfung abbrechen und das Verteidigungsministerium informieren."
...
"Offenbar kennt selbst der Haushaltsausschuss des Bundestags die Ergebnisse der erneuten Prüfung bis heute nicht."

Weiß jemand, warum alle außer Lürssen aus der Ausschreibung geflogen sind? Wurde da mal wieder in der Ausformulierung das Ergebnis vorweg genommen? (Und falls ja: Wer hat formuliert?)


Die zu ersetzenden Tanker sind übrigens für zivile Abnehmer/nach zivilen Standards gebaut worden, 45 Jahre vor dem Bericht, von dem oben die Rede ist. Normalerweise fahren solche Schiffe 10-15 Jahre in europäischen Gewässern und werden nach 20-30 Jahren verschrottet. Dann sind sie durch. Mag sein, dass die geringere Nutzung bei der Bundeswehr die Lebensdauer verlängert, aber umgekehrt müssen Bundeswehreinheiten im Kriegseinsatz auch besonders robust sein. Trotzdem hat die Bundeswehr sich erst um Nachfolger Gedanken gemacht, als das typische "erste Leben" dreimal vergangen war. Besonders peinlich dabei: Während der Wirtschaftskrise Ende der Nullerjahre wurden reihenweise zivile Schiffe in deutlich jüngerem Alter abgewrackt und deutsche Werften haben große Unterstützungszahlungen fürs Nichtstun, um Arbeitsplätze zu retten. Da hätte man die eigentlichen Schiffe für einen Zehntel des Preis bekommen können (+Militärtechnik, die ich nicht einschätzen kann. Da global auch an Rüstung gespart wurde, dürfte die aber ebenfalls tendenziell günstiger gewesen sein.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Jap. Man bemerke v.a. die Ablehnung einer erneuten Ausschreibung. Geht der Auftrag für die Lürssen Werft flöten kostet das Arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Kleinwenig Recherche, so 5 Minuten, fördert interessantes. Im Bericht ist vom Abteilungsleiter See die Rede, das ist dann der Herr Czerwinski. Und was hat der so die letzten Jahre gemacht? War vor seiner Ernennung zum Leiter See 4 Jahre lang Büroleiter bei den CDU Staatssekretären im Verteidigungsministerium. (Ich verweise nur mal drauf was ich hier zum Thema Karriere >A16 und Nähe zur Politik geschrieben habe.)
> 
> ...



Der Formulierung des Artikels nach war der Abteilungsleiter See nicht für die Ausschreibung verantwortlich, sondern wurde im Gegenteil von den Prüfern in einem getrennten Brief benachrichtig, also zusätzlich zu den eigentlichen Empfängern des Berichts (die ihm gemäß Aufgabenteilung unterstehen dürften). Und normalerweise wird so eine zusätzliche Prüfung bereits für die Vorgesetzten (oder höher) derjenigen gemacht, deren Arbeit geprüft wurde.

Die zur herrschenden Situation führenden Fehler wären demnach mindestens drei Stufen unter dem genannten Abteilungsleiter gemacht worden (über dessen Einstellung formal nicht der Minister sondern höhere Ebenen der Bundeswehr entschieden haben müssen), auch wenn das Durchwinken natürlich nicht zu entschuldigen ist. Vor allem aber ging der gleiche Brief laut Artikel auch an die Vizepräsidentin.

Hier der Lebenslauf dieser Person:




__





						Wayback Machine
					





					web.archive.org
				




Bundeswehr seit über 30 Jahren. Trotzdem genau der gleiche Mangel an Problembewusstsein. "Politikerin"? Nope. Vielleicht hast du recht und es kümmert sich wirklich "niemand" um die Bundeswehr.
Nicht einmal die Bundeswehr selbst. Dabei wird die dafür bezahlt.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

Oh, böse.
Frau Lehnigk-Emden, mit der mein damaliger Generalstab schon im Jahre 2000 im Kreuz lag, als es um den Eurofighter ging.
Die konnte damals gerade mit Ach und Krach eine Klospülung betätigen.
Wie sollte die Dame jemals die Komplexität von Flugzeugen und Raketen verstehen.
20 Jahre später ist die immer noch im Dienst und auch noch zum Vize befördert- kann ja nix werden...

Die drehen die 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen die nächsten 50  Jahre im Kreis, bis nix mehr vom Geld übrig ist.
Die ganze Behörde an Tiefschläfern gehört aufgelöst und ersatzweise eine moderne, schlanke Einkaufsstruktur eingeführt.
Die Jungs und Mädels von Aldi sollen ganz fit sein...


----------



## hoffgang (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ist DAS Problem der Bundeswehr.


Deine Polemik kaschiert nur dein Unverständnis.
Man kann bei der BW nicht sparen ohne Ihren Auftrag entsprechend anzupassen, sonst spart man IMMER am falschen Ende.

Leider passiert genau DAS immer wieder. Man kann problemlos bei der BW sparen, aber man kann nicht sparen & immer zusätzliche Aufträge reinballern, bzw. sparen & am gleichen Level festhalten wollen. Das widerspricht sich.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorgabe des Parlaments war es, Geld zu sparen. Und wie weiter oben schon gesagt und weiter unten näher ausgeführt: Aus gutem Grund. Ein 80-Millionen-Land in einem starken Verteidigungsbündniss ohne gemeinsame Grenze mit potentiellen Konfliktpartnern muss keine Armee auf dem preislichen Niveau einer kleineren Weltmacht unterhalten, um ausreichend verteidigungsfähig zu sein. Macht Deutschland aber und ist es trotzdem nicht.


Erneut, falsches Verständnis.
Wir haben Streitkräfte die unser Land verteidigen sollen. Wenn sie NUR das machen würden, dann wäre das auch ausreichend.
Wenn wir aber Einsätze, Einsatzgleiche Verpflichtungen, EUBG, NRF, VJTF, EFP usw. AUCH noch machen, tja, dann ist es eben NICHT ausreichend.
Again, man kann nicht erwarten mit immer weniger Soldaten & Material immer mehr Aufträge zu stemmen. Die Bundeswehr wurde in den letzten 20 Jahren deutlich kleiner, die Aufgaben aber nicht unbedingt weniger, v.a. wenn in den Reformen immer wieder einzelne Truppenteile massiv verkleinert werden nur um dann kurze Zeit später deutlichen Bedarf daran zu sehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo waren (und sind) diese Bundeswehr-eigenen, kompetenten Entwürfe? Wie sahen sie aus?


Wie die aussahen? Nun, die haben alle mit VS-NfD angefangen...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses Dokument[...]


Richtig. Was du nicht verstehst, das Weißbuch gibt vor, was die BW können soll, es schafft also eine Vorgabe dessen wie die BW aussehen soll. Je unklarer man das schreibt, desto weniger Richtlinien gibt es für Beschaffung, Art & Anzahl der Systeme usw.
Leider ist es aber Grundlage & Vorgabe und kann nicht ignoriert werden - was mich wieder zum Punkt bringt: Politische. Vorgaben.

Die Politik bestimmt, über den Haushalt, wie die BW am Ende aussieht. Die Politik entscheidet auch direkt welche Systeme gekauft, oder halt nicht gekauft werden, siehe Drohnendebatte und den Widerstand der SPD. Die BW hat nicht einfach bewaffnete Drohnen gekauft, weil der Koalitionspartner der CDU das Jahrelang nicht wollte.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Wie du gerade selbst gesagt hast: Was bestellt wird und was nicht entscheidet die Bundeswehr(-verwaltung). Das Parlament macht eine Vorgabe, was für Leistungen zu erbringen sind (und es wird häufig kritisiert, dass da zuwenig Bedarf definiert wird) und das Parlament sagt, was das Kosten darf.


Parlament gibt Budget frei. Bundesregierung entscheidet über Systeme.
Politische. Vorgaben.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von 2017 bis 2020 hat Deutschland im Schnitt 49 Milliarden/a in die Bundeswehr gesteckt. ...].


Ja das passiert wenn man seit 2000 eine Reform nach der anderen auf die Bundeswehr klatscht.
Panzertruppe & Infanterie abbauen - merken, *********************, letztere braucht man im Ausland. Also Arti & HFLA abbauen und daraus Infanteristen machen. Dann feststellen, Oh Mist, Krim, wir brauchen Panzer... also stellt man wieder ein PzBtl auf.

Ich will gar nicht verneinen, dass es bei der BW keine Verschwendung gäbe, aber mal ein Konzept gehabt zu haben das mehr als 4 Jahr gehalten hat, das wäre echt von Vorteil gewesen. Man hat ja z.b. die Ersatzteilgeschichte auch durchgezogen weil man der Meinung war, der Fokus liege auf den Auslandseinsätzen und ohne direkte Bedrohung der Bundesrepublik könnte man hier kurzfristig sparen ohne in einen massiven Nachteil zu rutschen. Hat halt nicht funktioniert.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Bundeswehr sich vom Verteidigungsminister hintergangen fühlt, kann UND SOLLTE sie derartige Anordnungen also als Bürger in Uniform verweigern, denn sie verstoßen gegen den demokratischen Auftrag der Bundeswehr. (Bringt natürlich in der Sache wenig, würde aber genau für die Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit sorgen, die du vermisst.)


Erneut, bitte versteh was bei einem Befehl Rechtmäßigkeit & Verbindlichkeit bedeuten, danke, Thema geklärt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Unternehmen, die haben durchaus noch mehr Standorte und vor allem haben die meisten weniger Besitz und viel mehr Dynamik. Eigentliche sind die Standorte der Bundeswehr nämlich ziemlich groß und sie muss nicht auf wechselnden Kundenverkehr reagieren, sich nicht an schwankende Märkte anpassen, ihre Mitarbeiter schätzen ausdrücklich die Konstanz der Beschäftigung, etc..
> Ich sage nicht, dass so etwas absolut einfach zu verwalten ist, denn die Bundeswehr ist absolut immer noch ziemlich groß. Aber es ist von der Struktur her einfachER als z.B. ein Netzwerk aus Geschäften, Lager- und Produktionsstandorten mit saisonalem Angebot, In-Store-Kooperationen, wechslenden Lieferanten, Konjunktursabhängigen Personalfluktuationen, etc. . Der OverheadANTEIL sollte der Bundeswehr wegen dieser sehr guten Verwaltbarkeit eigentlich deutlich kleiner sein, als bei einem durchschnittlichen Konzern, wenn sie mit vergleichbarer Effizienz arbeitet.


Und da liegt das Problem das auch Thomas & Karl-Theodor verblüfft hat: Die Bundeswehr ist kein reiner Friedensbetrieb. Der Overhead ist GEWOLLT. Er ist NOTWENDIG. Weil das eine Organisation ist, die nicht nur auf den Friedensbetrieb ausgelegt ist.
Unternehmen können Funktionen bündeln und irgendwo hinpacken, kein Thema. Dann liegt der ganze Billingquatsch eben in Vietnam. Das ist für die Aufgaben der BW nicht umsetzbar, deswegen funktionieren Weisheiten aus der Wirtschaft halt auch nicht immer - eben WEIL es kein Unternehmen ist, sondern ne Armee.
Wenn man die BW jetzt wie ein Unternehmen beraten will, wie ein Unternehmen strukturieren will, wie ein Unternehmen führen will, dann kriegt man Strukturen wie in Unternehmen, aber nicht zwangsläufig eine bessere Armee.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist NICHT just in time. Das ist "much to late logistics". Nicht dass ich reinste JiT mit 0 Puffer (oder JiT überhaupt) verteidigen möchte. Aber wenn ein Objekt zwei Jahre Lieferzeit hat, dann ist es gemäß JiT zwei Jahre vor Bedarf zu bestellen und am Anfang deines Posts hast du geschrieben, dass der Ersatzteilebedarf der Bundeswehr sogar sehr gut planbar ist.


So.
Und DAS ist der Kernpunkt an dem ich sagen muss: DU hast absolut keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst.

Das was mit U-35 passiert ist war Just in Time logistics. Nur das JIT für Ersatzteile für Rüstungsgüter nicht möglich ist. UND TROTZDEM hat Thomas die Misere das eingeführt. Erkennst du jetzt das Problem?
TdMs Konzept war ja, Ersatzteile bei Bedarf zu kaufen.

So, jetzt setzt sich U-35 gegen nen Felsen. Es entsteht Bedarf. Also wird bestellt. Simples Just in Time Konzept. Sagt die Werft: Jo, machen wir. Sobald wir Kapazitäten haben. Denkst du die Industrie hat jederzeit einfach so Produktionskapazitäten für Teile die eventuell oder auch nicht gekauft werden?
Und HÄTTE man Ersatzteile vorrätig gehalten dann WÄRE auch das Ruder im Bestand gewesen. WAR es aber nicht weil man sich entschieden hat (Danke Thomas) das NICHT zu tun. Ich kann den Ersatzteilbedarf sehr gut planen, das bringt aber nix wenn so ne Flachpfeiffe dann entscheidet, dass nicht gekauft wird. Ein Kompaniechef bei Panzers kann Dir genau sagen wieviele Kettenpolster ne Kompanie Leos im Jahr im Schnitt verbraucht. Bringt halt nix wenn das alle wissen aber trotzdem keine bevorratet werden.

Deutlicher kann das Konzept von TDM nicht scheitern, deutlicher kann man niemandem machen dass diese politische Vorgabe vollkommener Blödsinn für die BW war.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwei Jahre Lieferzeit, Platz für zwei Exemplare im Lager, Bedarf alle zwei Jahre? Bestellung ein Jahr, BEVOR man die Entnahme des ersten Teils aus dem Lager erwartet, damit die Nachlieferung bei Erfüllung des Plans ein Jahr vor Entnahme des zweiten/letzten Lagerteils eintrifft.


Big surprise: Garkeins im Lager weil denk dran, wir haben ne Zeitlang keine Ersatzteile gekauft (Entscheidung KtzG)- dann erstmalig Bedarf, dann bestellt, dann Werft so: Joa wenn wir dazu kommen. JIT hätte ja Sinn ergeben wenn es wie von dir beschrieben umgesetzt worden wäre... Ist es aber nicht, man war blank was Ruder für Uboote anging.
Zudem hast du, obwohl es mehrfach genannt wurde, immer noch nicht verstanden dass es ein UNFALL war...
UNFALL... Nach Bedarfsrechnung hätte das Ruder noch deutlich deutlich länger gehalten, bei Sachgemäßer Nutzung - wozu das Sammeln von Gesteinsproben halt leider nicht dazu zählt.









						Marine-Misere: Deutschlands U-Boote sind alle kaputt | SHZ
					

Mit der Havarie von „U 35“ ist keines der sechs U-Boote der deutschen Marine einsatzfähig. Der Grund: Ersatzteilmangel.




					www.shz.de
				





> „Während des Kalten Krieges wurde bei jedem Rüstungsprojekt ein umfangreiches Ersatzteilpaket beschafft und eingelagert“, sagt Dumrese. „So waren immer ausreichend Ersatzteile vorhanden.“ *Nach Ende des Kaltes Krieges habe man im Zuge von Abrüstung und Einsparungen von der Einlagerung von Ersatzteilen Abstand nehmen müssen*. „Just-inTime“- Produktion, also die Herstellung auf Nachfrage hin, sollte das alte System ersetzen. „Das hat aber nicht wirklich funktioniert“, so Dumrese. Von der Panne bis zur Lieferung des nötigen Bauteils vergehe einfach zu viel Zeit.


...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Mutmaßlich auf einer weiter unten. Denn dass die gesamte Bundeswehr monatelang gar nichts mehr gekauft hat, kam afaik nie vor.


Das ist falsch, das versuch ich Dir seit mehreren Posts auch immer wieder zu vermitteln, aber, wenn man den Fakt ignoriert, tja, dann kann man auch die Argumentation nicht verstehen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ebenfalls keine Glanzleistung ist die Reaktion auf die eingetretene Krise und die ist endgültig 100% Bundeswehr, denn die Politik kann keine Vorgaben zu einer nicht geplanten Krise gemacht haben: Wenn absehbar ist, dass man Übungsverschleiß an Panzern bald nicht mehr reparieren kann, dann gehören die Übungen rechtzeitig eingestellt. Oder willst du mir da widersprechen und weißmachen, eine gut trainierte Panzercrew, die zu Fuß auf dem Acker steht, hätte mehr Verteidigungswert als eine mäßig geübte mit Panzer drumrum?


Sorry, das ist Dummfug.
Du kannst nicht damit rechnen keine Ersatzteile zu bekommen  Und die BW HAT zwangsläufig den Übungsbetrieb runterfahren müssen. Nur hilft das nicht wenn Verbände wie NRF zertifiziert werden müssen, das sind Bündnisverpflichtungen, die müssen laufen. Also wird gefahren was geht, gepoolt & der Rest steht rum.

Hat jemand die Aufträge der BW Angepasst? Nein. Ist das die Schuld der BW? Ich denke nicht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe obige Rechnung: Die Bundeswehr hat sehr viel Geld erhalten. Wenn das "nicht mal im Ansatz genug war", damit die Bundeswehr Dinge erreichen konnte, die andere mit einem Bruchteil des Geldes hinbekommen, dann muss man nicht das Budget ändern. Sondern die Bundeswehr.


Nein. Was man ändern muss ist das ständige rumpfuschen und zig Neuausrichten der Armee. Die BW hat mehrere fundamentale Umbrüche hinter sich in den letzten 20 Jahren, keinen davon haben wir bislang richtig aufgearbeitet bzw. uns auf ein Konzept geeinigt mit dem wir mal 10 Jahre verlässlich planen können.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bundeswehr seit über 30 Jahren. Trotzdem genau der gleiche Mangel an Problembewusstsein. "Politikerin"? Nope. Vielleicht hast du recht und es kümmert sich wirklich "niemand" um die Bundeswehr. Nicht einmal die Bundeswehr selbst. Dabei wird die dafür bezahlt.


Beamtin. Die Karriere in einem AMT macht. Die Ihre Karriere unter 16 Jahren CDU Verteidigungsministern gemacht hat. Was glaubst du was hier passiert ist.
Es ist doch ganz einfach zu erkennen. Im BaainBW gab es das Bewusstsein, dass diese Schiffe zu teuer sind. Und trotzdem hat die verantwortliche Ebene (und dazu gehört der Leiter See nunmal dazu...) empfohlen daran festzuhalten.
Wieso hat die Arbeitsebene dieses Verständnis und die Ebene die mit der Politik interagiert nicht? Vllt kommste von alleine drauf. Wahrscheinlich aber nicht.

Du willst das ändern? Dann ändere die politischen Vorgaben. Ändere das politische Klima. Setz Personen ein, die KEINE Verbindungen zur Politik haben und die einen Kulturwandel etablieren. Das ist ein Fisch-stinkt-am-Kopf-Problem, denn die A6-A10 Ebene, pff. die macht Ihren Dienst, aber wie die Ihren Dienst machen, darüber entscheidet die Kultur des Hauses.
Wird Melden von Missständen belohnt oder bestraft... Wie sieht die Karriere von X aus der Y widersprochen hat...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Oh, böse.
> Frau Lehnigk-Emden, mit der mein damaliger Generalstab schon im Jahre 2000 im Kreuz lag, als es um den Eurofighter ging.
> Die konnte damals gerade mit Ach und Krach eine Klospülung betätigen.
> Wie sollte die Dame jemals die Komplexität von Flugzeugen und Raketen verstehen.
> 20 Jahre später ist die immer noch im Dienst und auch noch zum Vize befördert- kann ja nix werden...



Wenn du das Umfeld, in dem sie tätig war, direkt kennst: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass sie bis auf die letzten paar Jahre politisch protegiert wurde? Zumindest für mich lesen sich die meisten wie "weit ab von ministerieller Aufmerksamkeit" und nach "da hat die Bundeswehr 100% selbst dran schuld, wenn sie von solchen Leuten administriert wird".





> Die drehen die 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen die nächsten 50  Jahre im Kreis, bis nix mehr vom Geld übrig ist.
> Die ganze Behörde an Tiefschläfern gehört aufgelöst und ersatzweise eine moderne, schlanke Einkaufsstruktur eingeführt.
> Die Jungs und Mädels von Aldi sollen ganz fit sein...



Mit der bisherigen Arbeitsweise brauchen die keine 10 Jahre, um das Geld an die Industrie zu verschenken.





hoffgang schrieb:


> ... dein Unverständnis...
> ...falsches Verständnis...
> ... du nicht verstehst
> ...versteh ... Thema geklärt...
> ...



[ ] Diskussionbereitschaft
[X] keine Diskussionsbereitschaft



> Der Overhead ist GEWOLLT. Er ist NOTWENDIG. Weil das eine Organisation ist, die nicht nur auf den Friedensbetrieb ausgelegt ist.
> Unternehmen können Funktionen bündeln und irgendwo hinpacken, kein Thema. Dann liegt der ganze Billingquatsch eben in Vietnam.
> ...
> Das was mit U-35 passiert ist war Just in Time logistics.



[ ] verstanden was Overhead, JiT, etc. sind
[X] keine Ahnung von Verwaltung



Ich bin raus.


----------



## compisucher (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du das Umfeld, in dem sie tätig war, direkt kennst: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass sie bis auf die letzten paar Jahre politisch protegiert wurde? Zumindest für mich lesen sich die meisten wie "weit ab von ministerieller Aufmerksamkeit" und nach "da hat die Bundeswehr 100% selbst dran schuld, wenn sie von solchen Leuten administriert wird".


Genau, ich kannte/kenne das Umfeld kann mich gut daran erinnern, dass schon damals sich unser Brigadegeneral darüber aufgeregt hat, dass die Dame keinerlei Ahnung von dem hat(te), was sie ausschrieb.

Zumindest in meiner Zeit war es so, dass nur jene Führungskräfte in der Beschaffung wurden, die das gleiche Parteibuch wie der Verteidigungsminister hatten. Die Postenbesetzung kommt ja in der Beschaffung nicht aus der BW heraus, sondern aus dem Verteidigungsministerium. Sind 2 paar Stiefel...


----------



## hoffgang (25. März 2022)

Ja, dann sei raus und setz dich nicht mit jemandem auseinander der jahrelang in dem Umfeld gearbeitet hat und Dir aufzeigt, dass du teilweise nicht mal zwischen Parlament & Regierung unterscheiden kannst.

Btw:




__





						Just-in-time-Produktion – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Der Anglizismus *Just-in-time-Produktion* (kurz _just in time_, _JIT_; deutsch „gerade zur rechten Zeit“) oder auch *bedarfssynchrone Produktion* bezeichnet in der Produktionswirtschaft ein logistikorientiertes, dezentrales Organisations- und Steuerungskonzept,[1] bei dem nur das Material in der Stückzahl und zu dem Zeitpunkt geliefert und produziert wird, wie es auch tatsächlich zur Erfüllung der Kundenaufträge benötigt wird.

Der Bedarf entstand bei U-35 mit Eintritt des Schadens, nicht vorher. Blöd dass das auch die Marine selbst genauso sagt in dem Artikel den ich verlinkt hab. Ka was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.

Oh und befass dich vllt mal mit Rüstungsproblemen bei den USA, Frankreich, UK usw. also Armeen die du hier einfach so anpreist die das ja soooo viel besser machen als wir...








						Übungsziele - Bei den Zerstörern der Queen fällt im warmen Wasser der Motor aus
					

Der Zerstörer vom Typ 45 kostet über eine Milliarde Euro und waren der Stolz der britischen Marine. Aber nun stellt sich heraus, warmes Wasser legt ihre Triebwerke lahm. So taugen sie nur als Übungsziel.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh und befass dich vllt mal mit Rüstungsproblemen bei den USA, Frankreich, UK usw. also Armeen die du hier einfach so anpreist die das ja soooo viel besser machen als wir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ist doch nur gut das durch die Klimaerwärmung sich nicht auch die Weltmeere aufheizen, also mal unter diesen Gegebenheiten schauen wann das Meer um Porthsmouth dann auch so warm ist das die Schiffe nicht mal mehr aus ihren Heimathafen kommen, ohne dafür geschleppt werden zu müssen... 



> Die Rolls-Royce WR-21 Gasturbinen würden nur im Heimathafen Porthsmouth pima laufen , aber sie seien nicht für extreme Temperaturen geeignet, das musste das Verteidigungskomitee in dieser Woche erfahren. In Gewässern wie dem Roten Meer würden die Maschinen passen, so das Militär.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, ich kannte/kenne das Umfeld kann mich gut daran erinnern, dass schon damals sich unser Brigadegeneral darüber aufgeregt hat, dass die Dame keinerlei Ahnung von dem hat(te), was sie ausschrieb.
> 
> Zumindest in meiner Zeit war es so, dass nur jene Führungskräfte in der Beschaffung wurden, die das gleiche Parteibuch wie der Verteidigungsminister hatten. Die Postenbesetzung kommt ja in der Beschaffung nicht aus der BW heraus, sondern aus dem Verteidigungsministerium. Sind 2 paar Stiefel...



Bei "Führungskräften" zu befürchten ja, aber ich meine die tieferen Ebenen. Sie ist ja nicht von jetzt auf gleich Führungskraft geworden, sondern hat weit unten in der Verwaltung angefangen. Die mag ein anderer Stiefel als die Truppe sein, aber sie ist weiterhin Teil des Stiefelpaars Bundeswehr und nicht des Ministeriums. Da frag ich mich: Wer in diesem Teil der Bundeswehr hat eine wohl offensichtlich inkompetente Person soweit befördert, dass sie für das Ministerium überhaupt erst sichtbar wurde? Zumal das Parteibuch von letzterem im laufe der Zeit ja auch ein paar mal gewechselt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (27. März 2022)

@ compisucher

Bei deinen ganzen Ausführungen zu den verschiedenen Flugzeugen und BVR Möglichkeiten ist mir aufgefallen das du ausschließlich  die AIM-120 AMRAAM anführst, die aber wohl nicht mehr, bezogen auf den Westen der letzte "Schrei" ist.
Irgendwie kam dieses Gerät bei dir noch gar nicht vor








						MBDA Meteor – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Scheint schon in der jetzt ersten Konfiguration "recht" gut zu sein, und hat eine Reihe Ausbaumöglichkeiten, ich bin gespannt ob das Ding auch auf US Muster einrüstbar sein wird und ob man die 2 anderen "Wege" mit der neuen Finanzspritze eventuell doch noch gehen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2022)

Dein Link erwähnt die F/A-18E, F-35 ist auch in Arbeit:




__





						PICTURE: MBDA reveals clipped-fin Meteor for F-35
					

MBDA has revealed a slightly modified Meteor that would allow four of the beyond-visual-range air-to-air missiles to be stored inside the Lockheed Martin F-35 ...




					web.archive.org
				




Anzunehmen, dass weitere in der EU genutzte US-Muster folgen, wenn diese noch länger im Dienst bleiben sollen. Die USA selbst wollen die AIM-120 durch die AIM-260 ablösen, haben also keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein Link erwähnt die F/A-18E, F-35 ist auch in Arbeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin ja irgendwie einigermaßen froh das anscheinend doch noch einige Entwicklungen in Europa funktionieren, ich finde das Ding hat zumindestens auf dem Papier ziemlich Potential und scheint ja überall in der Auslieferung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2022)

Schwierig zu sagen, wie so oft bei Raketen sind ja praktisch keine offiziellen Eckdaten zu bekommen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, wie lange die letzten Neuentwicklungen in dem Segment her sind, wäre "keine Potential" auch verdammt traurig. Hoffen wir, dass sich so schnell keine echten Einsatzdaten ergeben...

Rein technisch finde ich jedenfalls das Feststoffstaustahltriebwerk spannend. Schade das Borverbindungen meist ziemlich ungesund sind, sonst hätte da in anstehenden E-Fuel-Zeiten auch was allgemein nützliches draus werden können.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Deutschland will wohl das Raketenabwehrsystem "Arrow 3" von den Israelis kaufen: Raketenschutzschild für Deutschland?
Das hatte Bundeskanzler Scholz gestern Abend auch nochmal im Fernsehen bestätigt.



> Die Bundesregierung  prüft angesichts des russischen Überfalls auf die Ukraine, der am 24. Februar 2022 begann, den Kauf eines Arrow-3-Systems. Da es marktverfügbar sei, könnte es bereits 2025 einsatzfähig sein. Für den Raketenschutzschirm würden an drei Standorten in Deutschland Flugkörper-Radarsysteme vom Typ _Super Greene Pine_ aufgestellt, die ihre Daten an das Combined Air Operations Centre Uedem senden. Dieses würde von einem der im Bundesgebiet verteilten Startgeräte eine _Arrow 3_-Rakete starten, um die Angreiferrakete abzufangen und zu zerstören. Der Schutzschirm könne auch Polen, Rumänien und/oder das Baltikum abdecken. Die Nachbarländer müssten dann Arrow-3-Raketen kaufen; das Radarbild würde Deutschland liefern.



Quelle: Arrow (Rakete)

Kann man damit auch russische Hyperschall Raketen abwehren? Laut Wikipedia wird die Geschwindigkeit der Rakete mit Mach 9 angegeben.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compisucher
> 
> Bei deinen ganzen Ausführungen zu den verschiedenen Flugzeugen und BVR Möglichkeiten ist mir aufgefallen das du ausschließlich  die AIM-120 AMRAAM anführst, die aber wohl nicht mehr, bezogen auf den Westen der letzte "Schrei" ist.
> Irgendwie kam dieses Gerät bei dir noch gar nicht vor
> ...


Die Meteor kenne ich, also aus der Literatur 
Die F-35 kennt die aber noch nicht und die von @ruyven_macaran erwähnte AIM-260 kennt die aktuell fliegenden F-35 auch noch nicht.
Spekulativ könnte man annehmen, dass die Order der BW solche Raketensysteme implementiert, aber das weiss ich schlichtweg nicht.
So weit ich Kenntnis davon habe, ist die z. B. AIM-260 entwicklungstechnisch so weit, dass man diese Raketen 2022 oder 2023 mit der F-22 (und mit der F-18, glaube ich) testen will.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope, ganz so ist es nicht...
> 
> Der MBT wird sich mal wieder verändern, da sich das Schlachfeld verändert hat.
> Man muss halt sehen / beachten, hier in der Ukraine kämpfen gerade MBTs die noch für Technik, Waffen und Taktiken des Kalten Krieges entwickelt und gebaut wurden und die meist schon in ihrer Konzeption 30-50 Jahre alt sind und immer nur ein bisschen modernisiert und geupgraded wurden, aber eben keine grundsätzlichen Neuentwicklungen sind (das nicht mal der T-14 Armata, wenn man es sehr genau betachten will, der auch nur die Weiterführung des alten Panzer-Konzepts mit neuer Technik ist).
> ...


Na ja, :
1. "gefühlt", ich weiss ja kaum, wie sich das alles weiterentwickeln wird, insofern Spekulatius.
2. Ich "ahne" einfach andere Entwicklungen:
Fakt ist, das praktisch jeder MBT mit relativ günstigen Waffen ausgeschaltet werden kann.

Daraus ergibt sich die Logik, dass schwerstgepanzerte Fahrzeuge mit hohem Treibstoff-Verbrauch kein Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis haben.
Die Hauptbewaffnung ist konzeptionell zur Bekämpfung anderer MBTs ausgelegt.
Für "Nebenziele" wie Stellungen, Bunker oder selbst nur sehr schnelle gegnerische Fahrzeuge sind spezialisierte Waffen sinniger, effektiver und kostengünstiger.

Ich denke, dass in Zukunft Konzepte mit sehr schnellen leicht-mittel gepanzerten Schützenpanzer "Puma" und Nachfolger, extensive (Kampf-)drohnenunterstützung sich durchsetzen werden.
Evtl. wird der Infanteriesoldat in 20-30 Jahren tatsächlich mit Jetpacks und Exoskelett agieren.

Wir sehen in der Ukraine einen "richtigen" Bodenkrieg mit ähnlich bewaffneten Gegnern.
Glasklare Frontlinien gibt es nicht mehr.
Das Kampfgeschehen ist dynamisch und jener, der am dynamischsten agiert, wird Oberhand gewinnen.

Evtl. finden sich "Haubitzen" (bewußt in Anführungszeichen geschrieben) irgendwann in einer Art "Dual-Rolle" oder "Tri-Rolle" wieder.
Eigentlich als Rohrartillerie/Unterstützungswaffe ursprünglich konzipiert, könnte eine Kombination aus MBT + Haubitze + Gefechtsfeldnahsteuerung für mittlere Kampfdrohnen  in der Unterstützung die Zukunft werden, sozusagen "crossover"


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, :
> 1. "gefühlt", ich weiss ja kaum, wie sich das alles weiterentwickeln wird, insofern Spekulatius.


Schau dir am besten mal die fünfteilige Videoreihe vom Panzermuseum dazu an, die besitzen durchaus etwas Fachkompetenz zur Thematik und geben für Laien einen recht guten komprimierten Einblick in das Thema, Video 4 vor allen gezielt zu der Frage ob der Konflikt in der Ukraine das Ende des Panzers aufzeigt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZ9WLnVFxLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





compisucher schrieb:


> 2. Ich "ahne" einfach andere Entwicklungen:
> Fakt ist, das praktisch jeder MBT mit relativ günstigen Waffen ausgeschaltet werden kann.


Konnte er auch schon 1944 und danach, trotzdem gab es weiterhin Panzer, selbst als mit dem zunehmenden aufkommen der um ein vielfaches günstigeren und inzwischen zuverlässigeren Infanteriegesützten Rakete ab den 1960er Jahren sein Ende, wieder mal, prognostiziert wurde.



compisucher schrieb:


> Daraus ergibt sich die Logik, dass schwerstgepanzerte Fahrzeuge mit hohem Treibstoff-Verbrauch kein Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis haben.


Du klammerst aber die taktische Komponte dabei vollständig aus.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wir sehen in der Ukraine einen "richtigen" Bodenkrieg mit ähnlich bewaffneten Gegnern.
> Glasklare Frontlinien gibt es nicht mehr.


Das liegt aber nicht dadran das dies ein Ausblick auf den Krieg der Zukunft ist, das es in der Ukraine keine klar fest definierbare Frontlinie alter Schule gibt, sondern vor allen daran dass das Kräfteverhältnis / Materialverhältnis deutlich ungleich ist, besonders in der Luft.
Das hat also entsprechend keine allgemeingültige Aussagekraft dadrüber das Panzer unter anderen Gegebenheiten auch keinen Gefechtswert mehr hätten.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Konnte er auch schon 1944 und danach, trotzdem gab es weiterhin Panzer, selbst als mit dem zunehmenden aufkommen der um ein vielfaches günstigeren und inzwischen zuverlässigeren Infanteriegesützten Rakete ab den 1960er Jahren sein Ende, wieder mal, prognostiziert wurde.


Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, dass eine Bayraktar-Drohne grob "nur" 5 Mio. kostet und 4 echt wirksame Antipanzer-Raketen mit sich schleppen kann und im Ernstfall mutmaßlich kein eigenes Personal auf der Verlustliste steht, weiss ich nicht wirklich, was noch für ein relativ langsames 60 to Gefährt sprechen soll.
Der LEO2 kostet angeblich irgendwas um die 15 Mio. + deutlich höherer Wartungsaufwand + mehr Personal.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du klammerst aber die taktische Komponte dabei vollständig aus.


Welche denn?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht dadran das dies ein Ausblick auf den Krieg der Zukunft ist, das es in der Ukraine keine Frontlinie gibt, sondern vor allen daran dass das Kräfteverhältnis / Materialverhältnis deutlich ungleich ist, besonders in der Luft.
> Das hat also entsprechend keine allgemeingültige Aussagekraft dadrüber das Panzer unter anderen Gegebenheiten auch keinen Gefechtswert mehr hätten.


Nun, man wird mutmaßlich immer ein asymmetrisches Kräfteverhältnis haben.
Sollte konventionell ein Krieg zw. Russland und der NATO ausbrechen,
So dürfte die nominale Materialüberlegenheit zu Land auf Seiten der Russen stehen.
Bleiben also die Faktoren wie technische Überlegenheit, aber nicht bei Panzern, sondern eben bei Panzerabwehrwaffen und Drohnen evtl. Ausbildung und Ausrüstung, nicht explizit auf D. anwendbar, aber NATO-global schon eher.
Dem gegenüber haste NATO-Luftstreitkräfte, die Stückzahlmäßig ebenso unterlegen sind, technologisch und waffenwirksam aber deutlich überlegen.
Die konventionelle Marine der Russen ist irrelevant für die Welt.

Ich glaube eben nicht, dass es zu Szenarien kommen könnte, in denen wie anno tobak sich ganze Panzerkorps gegenseitig die Rübe einschlagen, sondern jener gewinnt, der die vermeintliche Hauptkampfwaffe am effektivsten ausschaltet.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube an die Attribute sehr schnell, listig, hinterrücks, gemein und technisch überlegen....


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, dass eine Bayraktar-Drohne grob "nur" 5 Mio. kostet und 4 echt wirksame Antipanzer-Raketen mit sich schleppen kann und im Ernstfall mutmaßlich kein eigenes Personal auf der Verlustliste steht, weiss ich nicht wirklich, was noch für ein relativ langsames 60 to Gefährt sprechen soll.
> Der LEO2 kostet angeblich irgendwas um die 15 Mio. + deutlich höherer Wartungsaufwand + mehr Personal.



Drohnen sind auch nur so nützlich wie die elektronische Störausrüstung die sie vom Himmel holen kann / daran hindert ihr Ziel überhaupt zu treffen. 
Erste entsprechende mobile Abwehrmaßnahmen für das Gefechtsfeld gibt es ja durchaus schon, wie z.B. Krassucha auf russischer Seite und daran das diese noch zuverlässiger werden wird auch in Zukunft weiter von allen Seiten gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

Ich würde das "Eisenschwein" auch noch nicht so schnell abschreiben, die Dinge sind mir im Moment zu sehr im Fluss und man weiß bei der elektronischen Kriegsführung unter anderen auch Drohnen eben nicht wie effektiv eventuelle  Störmaßnahmen oder Abwehrwaffen/Szenarien funktionieren. Insoweit sollte man abwarten und nicht zu früh das "Eisenschwein" abschaffen und einschmelzen.
Ich würde auch noch normales Papierkarten lesen meinen Soldaten immer noch beibringen und auch Papierkarten drucken, man weiß nie was kommt, und analog noch etwas zu haben, ist auf alle Fälle besser, als gar nichts mehr zu haben.
Soweit ich das aus der Ukraine munckeln gehört habe, ist dort das sicherste ukrainische Kommunikationsmittel/System ein analoges.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

MBT werden sich in ihren Schutzsystemen anpassen, so das von oben anfliegende Geschosse besser abgewehrt werden können.
Ansonsten scheinen sie Aufgaben zu haben, die andere nicht lösen können.
Sicher wird auch der Einsatz von Panzern, als Drohnen, in Zukunft eine Rolle spielen. 
Die behaupteten Verluste der Russen durch Javelin und Co sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Sicher gibt es die, aber auch viel Fake.

Bei eurer Bewertung fehlen viele Informationen. 
So wird kaum einer wissen, das in dem Gebiet der Ostukraine, wo gerade die heftigsten Kämpfe geführt werden,  die Orte ineinandergehen.
Im Prinzip ein immerwährender Häuserkampf.
Dabei spielen Panzer als Deckung und  Unterstützungsfahrzeuge eine wichtige Rolle.

Was ich als sehr wichtig ansehe, ist die Verbesserung der Aufklärung und Bekämpfung kleiner Drohnen.
Die Russen haben mit Panzir sicher ein sehr gutes System,  aber die Größe des Gefechtsfeldes und der Drohnen ist ein Problem. 
Dabei geht es nicht einmal um die Fähigkeit zur Bekämpfung von Zielen sondern ihrer Aufklärung.
Selbst bei ordentlicher Tarnung, reicht die Infarot Signatur zur Zerstörung.

Gleichzeitig ist eine gestaffelt Luftverteidigung essentiell. 
Ich staune das scheinbar immer noch ukrainische Flugzeuge abheben. Durch die Russen wurden gestern Abschüsse gemeldet.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Drohnen sind nur so nützlich wie die elektronische Störausrüstung die sie vom Himmel holen kann / daran hindert ihr Ziel zu treffen.
> Erste entsprechende Abwehrmaßnahmen gibt es ja durchaus schon, wie z.B. Krashukha auf russischer Seite und daran das diese noch zuverlässiger werden wird auch weiter gearbeitet werden.


Das ist ja ein immerwährender Kreislauf.
Natürlich wird gegen Waffe x immer ein Gegenmittel A entwickelt.
Nach der Logik dürfte man weder Panzer noch Flugzeug noch Schiff bauen,
weil dem Gegner immer irgendwann und was einfällt, das jeweilige Waffensystem zu bekämpfen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das aus der Ukraine munckeln gehört habe, ist dort das sicherste ukrainische Kommunikationsmittel ein analoges.


Das glaube ich sofort.

Ach so, schätze, "die NATO" weiss schon länger, was Panzir kann und was nicht:








						Die USA übertragen ein in Libyen beschlagnahmtes Panzir-S1 nach Deutschland
					

Am 28. Januar berichtete The Times, dass ein russischer Panzir-S1 zu einem US-Luftwaffenstützpunkt in Deutschland transportiert worden war.




					informnapalm.org


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eigentlich als Rohrartillerie/Unterstützungswaffe ursprünglich konzipiert, könnte eine Kombination aus MBT + Haubitze + Gefechtsfeldnahsteuerung



Ist doch schon Standard.
Im Moment scheinen kleine Gruppen unterwegs zu sein, die den Gegner aufklären und ihn durch Arti und Panzer vernichten.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein immerwährender Kreislauf.
> Natürlich wird gegen Waffe x immer ein Gegenmittel A entwickelt.
> Nach der Logik dürfte man weder Panzer noch Flugzeug noch Schiff bauen,
> weil dem Gegner immer irgendwann und was einfällt, das jeweilige Waffensystem zu bekämpfen.


Nein, nach deiner Logik dürfte man keine Panzer mehr bauen nur weil es neue Waffensysteme gibt an die Panzer noch nicht angepasst wurden, weil sie wie gesagt immer noch einem inzwischen 40-50 Jahre alten Konzept folgen, nur halt fortlaufend ein wenig modernisiert.
Nur weil es neue Waffen gibt heißt es eben nicht das deswegen der Panzer nicht mehr auf dem Schlachtfeld existenzberechtigt wäre, das ist was ich damit aufzeige.
Es mag  mit Drohnen neue Waffen geben die für den Panzer wie wir ihn die letzten Jahrzehnte kennengelernt haben aktuell ein Problem darstellen, aber dadran kann man den Panzer anpassen und es wird zudem eben auch immer wieder an neuen Waffen gearbeitet werden die die neuen Bedrohungen möglichst weit negieren und so auch dem Panzer seinen Raum verschaffen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, dass eine Bayraktar-Drohne grob "nur" 5 Mio. kostet und 4 echt wirksame Antipanzer-Raketen mit sich schleppen kann und im Ernstfall mutmaßlich kein eigenes Personal auf der Verlustliste steht, weiss ich nicht wirklich, was noch für ein relativ langsames 60 to Gefährt sprechen soll.
> Der LEO2 kostet angeblich irgendwas um die 15 Mio. + deutlich höherer Wartungsaufwand + mehr Personal.



Die Bayraktar war in Berg Karabach, gegen einen unvorbereitet Gegner effektiv.
Im Moment werden die Kisten in großer Zahl herunter geholt. 
Man benötigt einfach ein effizientes Luftabwehrsystem.  Sicher gibt es auch mal Erfolge, aber ich habe das Gefühl das ein effektiver Einsatz auch erst mit Ausschaltung der gegnerischen Luftabwehr funktioniert.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist doch schon Standard.
> Im Moment scheinen kleine Gruppen unterwegs zu sein, die den Gegner aufklären und ihn durch Arti und Panzer vernichten.


Äh, nö.
Eine Panzerhaubitze schießt in der Regel aus dem Stand auf irgendein vorher ausgekundschaftetes Ziel über zig km.
Ein Panzer bekämpft i. d. R. aus der Bewegung heraus Gefechtsfeldziele mit Priorität andere Panzer und gepanzerte KfZ.
Mir schwirrt eine künftige Unterstützungswaffe im Kopf herum, die beide Rollen und darüber hinaus ausfüllen kann, die nur im Notfall in das eigentliche Gefechtsfeld einfährt und mit Direktbeschuss kämpft.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so, schätze, "die NATO" weiss schon länger, was Panzir kann und was nicht



Nicht unbedingt. 
Es gibt gravierende Unterschiede bei Exportmodellen.
War bei den Mig-29 der NVA nicht anders.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, nach deiner Logik dürfte man keine Panzer mehr bauen nur weil es neue Waffensysteme gibt an die Panzer noch nicht angepasst wurden, weil sie wie gesagt immer noch einem inzwischen 40-50 Jahre alten Konzept folgen, nur halt fortlaufend ein wenig modernisiert.
> Nur weil es neue Waffen gibt heißt es eben nicht das deswegen der Panzer nicht mehr auf dem Schlachtfeld existenzberechtigt wäre, das ist was ich damit aufzeige.
> Es mag  mit Drohnen neue Waffen geben die für den Panzer wie wir ihn die letzten Jahrzehnte kennengelernt haben aktuell ein Problem darstellen, aber dadran kann man den Panzer anpassen und es wird zudem eben auch immer wieder an neuen Waffen gearbeitet werden die die neuen Bedrohungen möglichst weit negieren und so auch dem Panzer seinen Raum verschaffen.


Jein, meine Idee oben stehend.
Es ist eben wie anno dazumal, dass es nix ausser dem gepanzerten Ritter gab, der alles niederwälzte - und dann kam die Armbrust...
Und die Panzerreiter starben aus - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> Es gibt gravierende Unterschiede bei Exportmodellen.
> War bei den Mig-29 der NVA nicht anders.


Ach Tschetan, ich habe live 1987 einen noch vor Öl glänzenden T-72 frisch aus dem Werk irgendwo in den USA gesehen und die Russen haben vermutlich einen genau so glänzenden Leo bei sich in der Halle stehen gehabt...


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jein, meine Idee oben stehend.
> Es ist eben wie anno dazumal, dass es nix ausser dem gepanzerten Ritter gab, der alles niederwälzte - und dann kam die Armbrust...
> Und die Panzerreiter starben aus - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
> 
> Ach Tschetan, ich habe live 1987 einen noch vor Öl glänzenden T-72 frisch aus dem Werk irgendwo in den USA gesehen und die Russen haben vermutlich einen genau so glänzenden Leo bei sich in der Halle stehen gehabt...


Nur ist der Ritter / Panzerreiter ein technisch weit weniger komplexes und in seinen Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten halt auch deutlich limitierteres Waffensystem gewesen als ein moderner Panzer.

Entferne alleine den aktuellen Faktor Mensch aus dem Panzer und mach ihn wie Drohnen fernsteuerbar, oder gar autonom und du könntest einen aktuellen Panzer von seiner Größe / Kosten her schon mindestens halbieren, entwickle ein neues Schutzsystem für den Panzer und die Gefahr durch Drohnen könnnte wie damals bei der Hohlladung zur Verbundpanzerung drastisch reduziert werden.

Es ist eben nicht so einfach wie beim Panzerreiter.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh, nö.
> Eine Panzerhaubitze schießt in der Regel aus dem Stand auf irgendein vorher ausgekundschaftetes Ziel über zig km.
> Ein Panzer bekämpft i. d. R. aus der Bewegung heraus Gefechtsfeldziele mit Priorität andere Panzer und gepanzerte KfZ.
> Mir schwirrt eine künftige Unterstützungswaffe im Kopf herum, die beide Rollen und darüber hinaus ausfüllen kann, die nur im Notfall in das eigentliche Gefechtsfeld einfährt und mit Direktbeschuss kämpft.



Die "Eierlegende Wollmichsau" wir es sicher nicht geben.
Haubitzen leben von Reichweite und Größe der Geschosse. Die Technik ist schwer und so muß Gewicht gespart werden. 
Außerdem ist das Munitionslager begrenzt. 
Durch gelenkte Granaten, mit hoher Reichweite bis zu 22km, hat man relativ günstige smarte Geschosse, wodurch der Einsatz von Flugzeugen gespart werden kann.


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jein, meine Idee oben stehend.
> Es ist eben wie anno dazumal, dass es nix ausser dem gepanzerten Ritter gab, der alles niederwälzte - und dann kam die Armbrust...
> Und die Panzerreiter starben aus - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


Aber das hatte etwas mit den damaligen "Nichtmöglichkeiten" und der endlichen Tragkraft eines Menschen zu tun.
Das die Drohne das Gefechtsfeld der Zukunft beherrscht, ist m.A. noch nicht ausgemacht, sie wird ein elementarer Teil, aber inwieweit sie sich allen Abwehr- und Störmaßnahmen entziehen kann, ist noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber das hatte etwas mit den damaligen "Nichtmöglichkeiten" und der endlichen Tragkraft eines Menschen zu tun.


Ehr mit der Tragkraft des Pferdes, da der Mensch sich grundsätzlich auf dem Pferderücken für einen Ansturm erstmal nur wenig unterhalb der Hüfte bewegen muss wäre da durchaus vom tragbaren Gewicht am Menschen selbst noch Luft nach oben gewesen.

Aber letztlich muss das Pferd unter ihm in letzter Instanz auch noch das Gewicht auf seinen Rücken, neben dem Eigengewicht, inkl. Pferderüstung, tragen können und dabei die erforderliche Leistung erbringen und da kam man halt spätestens gegen Ende des 15 Jahrhunderts einfach an physikalische Grenzen, die nicht mehr überwindbar waren, gegenüber der Leistung der neuen Waffen und eine praktikable technische Alternative zum Pferd gab es halt zu der Zeit einfach nicht.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Entferne alleine den aktuellen Faktor Mensch aus dem Panzer und mach ihn wie Drohnen fernsteuerbar, oder gar autonom und du könntest einen aktuellen Panzer von seiner Größe und Kosten her schon mindestens halbieren, entwickle ein neues Schutzsystem für den Panzer und die Gefahr durch Drohnen könnnte wie damals bei der Verbundpanzerung gegenüber der Hohlladung drastisch reduziert werden.


Das ist ein durchaus vorstellbares Szenario.
Die Kernfrage ist aber weiterhin: Gegen was soll das Teil eingesetzt werden?
Gegen andere ferngesteuerte Panzer?

Mir geht es ja primär darum, dass ein Waffensystem für einen primären Einsatzzweck entwickelt worden ist.
Wenn aber das primäre Einsatzszenario nicht mehr da ist, und das sehen wir ja derzeit live in der Ukraine, dann steht das Waffensystem per se zur Disposition.
In der Ukraine ist der Panzer, sicherlich vereinfacht, aber vom Prinzip her, ein schlichtweg großes Ziel für die Ukrainer und jeder Panzer der zerstört wird, senkt die Kampfmoral der Russen ein wenig.
Er wird taktisch völlig sinnfrei mehr oder weniger nur auf Straßen eingesetzt, statt ihn zu Zangenbewegungen über Gelände zu benutzen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach Tschetan, ich habe live 1987 einen noch vor Öl glänzenden T-72 frisch aus dem Werk irgendwo in den USA gesehen und die Russen haben vermutlich einen genau so glänzenden Leo bei sich in der Halle stehen gehabt...




Mußt es nicht glauben, aber die Russen haben ihre " gute" Technik nicht abgegeben und auch Lizenz T-72 der Polen und Tschechen, unterschieden sich bei allen entscheidenden Parametern. 
T-72, war nicht T-72.
Sicher sind zu dem Zeitpunkt einige sowjetische Panzer 1990 ins Ausland gekommen, aber ein Panzir in Libyen,  hat wenig mit den russischen gemeinsam.
Das gleiche gilt sicher mit S-400 in der Türkei.
Ich denke auch das diese Geräte gesichert sind gegen unberechtigten Zugriff.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ein durchaus vorstellbares Szenario.
> Die Kernfrage ist aber weiterhin: Gegen was soll das Teil eingesetzt werden?
> Gegen andere ferngesteuerte Panzer?
> 
> Mir geht es ja primär darum, dass ein Waffensystem für einen primären Einsatzzweck entwickelt worden ist.



Panzer wurden schon immer für einen speziellen Einsatzzweck entwickelt, das war von ihren Anfängen im Ersten Weltkrieg so, im Zweiten Weltkrieg war ihr Zweck wieder ein anderer als im Kalten Krieg danach und ist bis heute so.

Wenn die Aufgabenstellung sich ändert muss sich auch der Panzer ändern / ihr anpassen, das mit jeden Waffensystem so.

Es gibt halt kein Waffensystem das universell alles kann und überall funktioniert.
Das heißt aber eben nicht das der Panzer deswegen überflüssig ist, er ist nur in seiner aktuellen Form halt nicht mehr Zeitgemäß für die sich stellenden Aufgaben, also wird er sich verändern (müssen).

Aber eben auch nicht verschwinden, nur halt anpassen.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber eben auch nicht verschwinden, nur halt anpassen.


Na, jetzt kommen wir zusammen...

Deal?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er wird taktisch völlig sinnfrei mehr oder weniger nur auf Straßen eingesetzt, statt ihn zu Zangenbewegungen über Gelände zu benutzen.


Aber hiermit hast du doch das Problem selber beschrieben, auch das anscheinend die Russen sich anstellen wie die letzten Rekruten!
Es scheint keine Gefechtsfeldaufklärung zu geben, die Logistik ist ein einziges Chaos und völlig grotesk, abstrus bis hin zu kriminell ist das fehlen der Fermeldetechnik. Die Ukrainer machen sehr erfolgreich Jagd auf russische Offiziere, glaubst du ernsthaft die Ausschaltung von 7-8 Armeegeneralen, dem stellvertretenden Schwarzmeerflotten Kommandeur und ein Dutzend kommendierender Obersten von Kampfbrigaden sind Zufall?
Bis jetzt konnte ich nicht einen einzigen russischen Angriff in der Tiefe, abseits von großen Straßen erleben, weil sie anscheinend nicht wirklich dazu in Lage sind und zwar nicht von den Waffen, sondern anscheinend vom "Support".
Dieser Krieg ist in vielerlei Hinsicht bezogen auf die russische Armee mehr als merkwürdig, von der völligen Fehleinschätzung der Ukraine (Wehrwillen, Kampfkraft, Organisation), Aufklärung, Logistik, Fernmeldewesen und auch der Luftwaffe. Als wenn ein Haufen Amateuere versucht einen schlechten Plan umzusetzen.
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wenn das in den nächsten Jahren aufgeklärt wird, wo denn genau die Ursachen liegen oder lagen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn aber das primäre Einsatzszenario nicht mehr da ist, und das sehen wir ja derzeit live in der Ukraine, dann steht das Waffensystem per se zur Disposition.



Doch es existiert noch.
Klar seht ihr es anders, aber die Russen rücken im Moment sehr vorsichtig vor, um Menschenleben zu "sparen" und Zivilisten zu schonen.
Sie könnten mit geballtem Einsatz ihrer Arti alles freischießen und Panzer mit Mot Schützen vorrücken lassen, um den Rest an Widerstand zu beseitigen.


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> und dann kam die Armbrust...


Nein, bei Tannenberg roch man die Lunte. Es kam die Feuerwaffe.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber hiermit hast du doch das Problem selber beschrieben, auch das anscheinend die Russen sich anstellen wie die letzten Rekruten!


Es sind mutmaßlich viele Rekruten.








						Ukraine-Krieg: Warum Putin Angst vor den Müttern haben muss - WELT
					

Die Stärke der russischen Armee beruhte lange darauf, dass es mehr als genug junge Männer in Russland gab. Heute ist die Geburtenrate auf einen Bruchteil früherer Werte geschrumpft, und mit jedem Gefallenen nimmt die Akzeptanz des Krieges ab. Für Putin ist das gefährlich.




					www.welt.de
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Es scheint keine Gefechtsfeldaufklärung zu geben,


Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
Das haben wir damals nonstop geübt, auch im Verbund mit den Bodentruppen.
Klar fällt im Ernstfall jede 10 Maschine vom Himmel, Berufsrisiko.
Aber ohne Aufklärung loszustiefelen ist noch dämlicher.


Don-71 schrieb:


> die Logistik ist ein einziges Chaos und völlig grotesk, abstrus bis hin zu kriminell ist das fehlen der Fermeldetechnik.


Mir kommt vor, als gäbe es kein übergreifendes Logistikkonzept.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer machen sehr erfolgreich Jagd auf russische Offiziere, glaubst du ernsthaft die Ausschaltung von 7-8 Armeegeneralen, dem stellvertretenden Schwarzmeerflotten Kommandeur und ein Dutzend kommendierender Obersten von Kampfbrigaden sind Zufall?


Nö, das sind Spezialkräfte, die im Feindesland operieren. und ganz offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt konnte ich nicht einen einzigen russischen Angriff in der Tiefe, abseits von großen Straßen erleben, weil sie anscheinend nicht wirklich dazu in Lage sind und zwar nicht von den Waffen, sondern anscheinend vom "Support".


Evtl. haben sie auch vor Minengürteln Angst.
Aber dafür gibt es eigentlich auch Gerät.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg ist in vielerlei Hinsicht bezogen auf die russische Armee mehr als merkwürdig, von der völligen Fehleinschätzung der Ukraine (Wehrwillen, Kampfkraft, Organisation), Aufklärung, Logistik, Fernmeldewesen und auch der Luftwaffe. Als wenn ein Haufen Amateuere versucht einen schlechten Plan umzusetzen.


Vielleicht hatten sie gar keinen Plan, sondern nur eine Menge Altmetall, mit dem sie ungehindert bis vors Kiewer Rathaus fahren wollten. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wenn das in den nächsten Jahren aufgeklärt wird, wo denn genau die Ursachen liegen oder lagen.


So lange Putin an der Macht ist, wird das ein Staatsgeheimnis bleiben...


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
> Das haben wir damals nonstop geübt, auch im Verbund mit den Bodentruppen.
> Klar fällt im Ernstfall jede 10 Maschine vom Himmel, Berufsrisiko.
> Aber ohne Aufklärung loszustiefelen ist noch dämlicher.


Ich habe das schon in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, und es ist auch nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen, aber überspirtzt formuliert:
Nehme man "unsere" Bundeswehr technischer Stand und Ausrüstung 1988/89 mit ihren damaligen ausgelildeten Soldaten und Reservisten (30 Brigaden plus Luftwaffe), dann würden wir uns seit 2 Wochen über keinen einzigen Frontabschnitt mehr auf ukrainischen Boden unterhalten, sondern die Russen und Weißrussen, würden Rostow, Sewastopol, Minsk und Smolensk versuchen zu verteidigen. Natürlich rein konventionell gedacht.



compisucher schrieb:


> So lange Putin an der Macht ist, wird das ein Staatsgeheimnis bleiben...


Seine Zeit ist auch endlich in seiner momentanen Situation wohl näher an endlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So lange Putin an der Macht ist, wird das ein Staatsgeheimnis bleiben...


Für eine relativ zuverlässige Analyse braucht man Putin glücklicherweise nicht, nur Zugang zu halbwegs gesicherten militärischen Archivdaten und dafür reicht zur Not die ukrainische Seite und ein kugelfreier Zugang zum Ort der Auseinandersetzung erstmal auch für aus.
Mit Daten aus den russischen Quellen lassen sich dann im Grunde nur noch die exakten Verluste und Details einzelner Kampfhandlungen besser / genauer validieren.

Allerdings gilt unter Experten auch jetzt schon grundsätzlich als relativ gesichert das die hohen russischen Anfangsverluste vor allen daher ruhten das man von russischer Seite mit einer völlig falschen politischen Grundannahme in diesen Krieg in der Ukraine gegangen ist, das die Bevölkerung und ein Teil der ukrainischen Armee den russischen Truppen wohlwollend gegenüberstehen würden und der Widerstand abseits der Ostukraine daher gering ausfällt und auch im Osten in sich zusammenbrechen würde sobald man die Regierung in Kiew gestürzt hätte.

Entsprechend hat man wohl abseits des Ostens (Donbass), da war die Planung und Ausführung der Russen ein wenig "solider", wohl massiv an allen Punkten gespart, da man dachte einfach fast direkt bis ins Kiewer Regierungsviertel durchfahren zu können, unter Blumenmeeren der an den Straßenrändern stehenden "faschistisch unterdrückten" und von den russischen Truppen nun "befreiten" ukrainischen Zivilisten.

Nun ja, wir wissen nun das man sich im Kreml da wohl massiv getäuscht hat.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, und es ist auch nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen, aber überspirtzt formuliert:
> Nehme man "unsere" Bundeswehr technischer Stand 1988/89 mit ihren damaligen ausgelildeten Soldaten und Reservisten (30 Brigaden plus Luftwaffe), dann würden wir uns seit 2 Wochen über keinen einzigen Frontabschnitt mehr auf ukrainischen Boden unterhalten, sondern die Russen und Weißrussen, würden Rostow, Sewastopol, Minsk und Smolensk versuchen zu verteidigen. Natürlich rein konventionell gedacht.


Das habe ich mir aus meiner Perspektive auch schon manchmal gedacht.
Um ehrlich zu sein, erkenne ich im Moment keinerlei konventionelle Fähigkeit der Russen, Nato-Gebiet effektiv angreifen zu können. Selbst mit der eingestandenen schwachen westeuropäischen NATO-Kraft.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Seine Zeit ist auch endlich in seiner momentanen Situation wohl näher an endlich.


Man kann es eigentlich nur hoffen.
Er schadet ja auch Russland massiv.
Für Russland wird das Stagnation für Jahrzehnte bedeuten.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber hiermit hast du doch das Problem selber beschrieben, auch das anscheinend die Russen sich anstellen wie die letzten Rekruten!
> Es scheint keine Gefechtsfeldaufklärung zu geben, die Logistik ist ein einziges Chaos und völlig grotesk, abstrus bis hin zu kriminell ist das fehlen der Fermeldetechnik. Die Ukrainer machen sehr erfolgreich Jagd auf russische Offiziere, glaubst du ernsthaft die Ausschaltung von 7-8 Armeegeneralen, dem stellvertretenden Schwarzmeerflotten Kommandeur und ein Dutzend kommendierender Obersten von Kampfbrigaden sind Zufall?
> Bis jetzt konnte ich nicht einen einzigen russischen Angriff in der Tiefe, abseits von großen Straßen erleben, weil sie anscheinend nicht wirklich dazu in Lage sind und zwar nicht von den Waffen, sondern anscheinend vom "Support".
> Dieser Krieg ist in vielerlei Hinsicht bezogen auf die russische Armee mehr als merkwürdig, von der völligen Fehleinschätzung der Ukraine (Wehrwillen, Kampfkraft, Organisation), Aufklärung, Logistik, Fernmeldewesen und auch der Luftwaffe. Als wenn ein Haufen Amateuere versucht einen schlechten Plan umzusetzen.
> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wenn das in den nächsten Jahren aufgeklärt wird, wo denn genau die Ursachen liegen oder lagen.



Bist du der Meinung das deine Infos richtig sind?
Woran machst du deine Meinung fest?

Ich sehe eine moderne und variable Kriegsführung. Einen Gegner der keinen Nachschub mehr organisieren kann und zu keiner organisierten Kampfhandlung in der Lage ist. Im Donbass gehen den Truppen Munition, Treibstoff und Nahrung aus, weil sie im Prinzip abgeschnitten sind.
 Dazu zersplittert und in mehrer Zentren blockiert, von wenigen Truppen.
Kaum noch militärische Infrastruktur, die genutzt werden kann. Zerstörte Rüstungs und Reperaturbetriebe. Tanklager,  Ausbildungsplätze, Verkehrsknotenpunkt zerstört, oder unter Kontrolle des Gegners.

Sporadische Überfälle auf Nachschublinien sind sicher ärgerlich für den Angreifer, aber bringen keinen Strategischen Erfolg.

Wozu soll man "Angriffe in die Tiefe abseits der Straße" unternehmen?  Wohin?
Es geht um Verkehrsknotenpunkte, bevorzugt mit Eisenbahnanschlüssen, um den Nachschub zu organisieren.

Dieser Krieg ist weder mit Jugoslawien https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/ope...ien-wer-verurteilt-endlich-die-nato-li.165044, noch in seiner Art mit dem Irakkrieg vergleichbar. 

Dazu sollte man sehen das es noch einiges an Truppen gibt, die man einsetzten könnte, währen die Ukraine ohne Reserven ist.
Städte erobern, ist nicht wichtig. Wozu?


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings gilt unter Experten auch jetzt schon grundsätzlich als relativ gesichert das die hohen russischen Anfangsverluste vor allen daher ruhten das man von russischer Seite mit einer völlig falschen politischen Grundannahme in diesen Krieg in der Ukraine gegangen ist, das die Bevölkerung und ein Teil der ukrainischen Armee den russischen Truppen wohlwollend gegenüberstehen würden und der Widerstand abseits der Ostukraine daher gering ausfällt und auch im Osten in sich zusammenbrechen würde sobald man die Regierung in Kiew gestürzt hätte.


Du solltest aus Osten hier Westen machen, dann wird die Lage abgebildet!
Die Annahme beruhte darauf, das die Ostukraine und ihre mehrheitlich russisch geprägte Bevölkerung, den Kieg eher als Befreiung empfinden würde.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, und es ist auch nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen, aber überspirtzt formuliert:
> Nehme man "unsere" Bundeswehr technischer Stand 1988/89 mit ihren damaligen ausgelildeten Soldaten und Reservisten (30 Brigaden plus Luftwaffe), dann würden wir uns seit 2 Wochen über keinen einzigen Frontabschnitt mehr auf ukrainischen Boden unterhalten, sondern die Russen und Weißrussen, würden Rostow, Sewastopol, Minsk und Smolensk versuchen zu verteidigen. Natürlich rein konventionell gedacht.
> 
> 
> Seine Zeit ist auch endlich in seiner momentanen Situation wohl näher an endlich.



Das haben wir auf der " anderen" Seite ein wenig differenzierter gesehen. 
Schon das Vorhandensein von S-300 und Co zum damaligen Zeitpunkt,  hätte die Luftwaffe entscheidend eingeschränkt und gegen die Panzermassen...


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bist du der Meinung das deine Infos richtig sind?
> Woran machst du deine Meinung fest?
> 
> Ich sehe eine moderne und variable Kriegsführung. Einen Gegner der keinen Nachschub mehr organisieren kann und zu keiner organisierten Kampfhandlung in der Lage ist. Im Donbass gehen den Truppen Munition, Treibstoff und Nahrung aus, weil sie im Prinzip abgeschnitten sind.
> ...


Maximaler mega Unsinn!
Du hast wirklich null Ahnung von militärischen Operationen und deine Analyse bzgl. der Ukraine und ukrainischen Armee ist halt deine übliche Propaganda, die so rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat!


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest aus Osten hier Westen machen, dann wird die Lage abgebildet!
> Die Annahme beruhte darauf, das die Ostukraine und ihre mehrheitlich russisch geprägte Bevölkerung, den Kieg eher als Befreiung empfinden würde.


Nein, ich meine damit das man im Osten mit mehr Widerstand durch die ukrainische Armee rechnete und man im Kreml eben von der Annahme ausging das in der Westukraine mehr russische Sympathie vorhanden ist, meine Äußerung stimmt so also durchaus schon.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe eine moderne und variable Kriegsführung.


Von den Russen? Hähähähihihihi....


Tschetan schrieb:


> Einen Gegner der keinen Nachschub mehr organisieren kann und zu keiner organisierten Kampfhandlung in der Lage ist.


klingt nach den Russen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu soll man "Angriffe in die Tiefe abseits der Straße" unternehmen?  Wohin?
> Es geht um Verkehrsknotenpunkte, bevorzugt mit Eisenbahnanschlüssen, um den Nachschub zu organisieren.


Ja, es macht Sinn, im Panzer sitzen zu bleiben, die Straße unter Dauerbeschuss besetzt zu halten und ringsherum steht der Ukrainer, der jeden abknallt, der aussteigt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Städte erobern, ist nicht wichtig. Wozu?


Weswegen genau hat Russland dann den Angriffskrieg gestartet?
Um Landstraßen zu besetzen?


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine damit das man im Osten mit mehr Widerstand durch die ukrainische Armee rechnete und im Kreml eben dachte das in der Westukraine mehr russisches Sympathie vorhanden ist, meine Äußerung stimmt so also durchaus schon.


Dann halte ich sie für ziemlich falsch.
Der massive Widerstand der ukrainischen Armee in der Ostukraine wäre ohne die Bevölkerung überhaupt nicht möglich und hier war die Annahme, das die Bevölkerung sich wohl auf die russische Seite schlagen würde und ihren eigenen Truppen in den Rücken fällt, was gänzlich ausgeblieben ist.
Den Widerstand in der Westukraine wollte man mit de Einnahme von Kiew brechen, das man dort den Russen nicht wohlwollend gesonnen ist (Westukraine), war wohl auch den Russen klar, deshalb der umfassende Ansatz.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, es macht Sinn, im Panzer sitzen zu bleiben, die Straße unter Dauerbeschuss besetzt zu halten und ringsherum steht der Ukrainer, der jeden abknallt, der aussteigt.


Dabei müsste man das von russischer Seite eigentlich noch aus den Seelower Höhen '45 in Erinnerung haben, als die Panzerwracks sich auf den Straßen stapelten und alles blockierten, abgeschossen wie Schießbudenfiguren auf einer Perlenschnur, von PaK und 8,8ern.
Allerdings konnte man damals von russischer Seite auch nur mit den Panzern auf den Straßen bleiben, weil die Felder links und rechts von den Deutschen überflutet wurden.

Trotzdem sollte ihnen sowas ja eine Lehre gegeben haben, wo die Nachteile eines reinen vorrücken alleine über Straßen liegen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Weswegen genau hat Russland dann den Angriffskrieg gestartet?
> Um Landstraßen zu besetzen?



Ulraub auf der Krim und im Donbass wurde ihnen zu langweilig, sie wollten mal ukrainische Wälder und Wiesen im Westen anschauen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann halte ich sie für ziemlich falsch.



Es ist das was geleakte FSB Dokumente nahelegen (welche Geheimdienst-Experten in den USA als durchaus authentisch ansehen) die dem Kreml als Einschätzung der Lage in der Ukraine vor der Invasion vorlagen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Maximaler mega Unsinn!
> Du hast wirklich null Ahnung von militärischen Operationen und deine Analyse bzgl. der Ukraine und ukrainischen Armee ist halt deine übliche Propaganda, die so rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat!



Wäre schön wenn du einfach mal argumentativ diskutieren würdest.
Erkläre einfach deine Meinjng und wie du darauf kommst.
Am Ende sind wir nur " Sofageneräle"
Wo also liege ich falsch.

Bitte unterstelle anderen nicht immer " Propaganda". Ich habe einfach nur eine andere Meinung und Ansicht und bisher habe ich überwiegend richtig gelegen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir aus meiner Perspektive auch schon manchmal gedacht.


Übrigens Compi das "unsere" war auf deine und auch noch meine Bundeswehr bezogen, auch auf die Ausbildung und die damaligen Soldaten und Reservisten, plus Ausstattung und Ausrüstung.
Aber ich glaube du hattest das auch so aufgefasst.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Von den Russen? Hähähähihihihi....
> 
> klingt nach den Russen.
> 
> ...



Kann ja jeder seine Meinung haben, aber ist sie begründet?
Wer besitzt die Luftherrschaft und die Waffen um weit entfernte Ziele vernichten zu können?
Was passiert wenn die Treibstofflager, Munitionslager usw vernichtet werden?
Wie sollen Truppen im Osten versorgt werden, immerhin wohl fast 50-70 Tausend Mann, wenn die Russen die Luftherrschaft besitzen?
Alles aus dem Westen, muß über die Dnepr Brücken.

Was passiert, wenn in der nächsten Zeig Mariupol und die Ostukraine geräumt ist und Truppen frei werden ?
Wohin gehen die?
Charkow?

Sicher rücken sie erst bis zum Dnepr, teilen das Land und nehmen sich den nächsten Schwerpunkt vor.

Flankendeckung wurde verbessert um den Nachschub zu sichern.

Die anfänglichen Ziele war neben der Entnazifizierung , die Demilitarisierung und mehr nicht.
Man könnte sogar behaupten das mit der Länge des Kampfes, diese Ziele wesentlich mehr erreicht werden.
Irgendwann läßt auch der Widerstandswille in Städten nach, wenn keine Hilfe in Sicht ist.

Das ist einfach nur militärische Logik.
Das es Schei... ist, bestreite ich nicht, aber denkt daran was ich vor dem Angriff schrieb.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte ihnen sowas ja eine Lehre gegeben haben, wo die Nachteile eines reinen vorrücken alleine über Straßen liegen.



Beachte dabei die Größe eines Landes. Auch im 2. Weltkrieg rückten die Truppen auf wichtigen Straßen vor.
Ein Krieg wird durch Logistik geführt und dabei müssen wichtige Nachschubwege blockiert werden.
Das ist zB auch die Aufgabe bei Kiew, um den Nachschub in den Osten zu stören.
Hier kann man das Strassensystem gut sehen. ZB Kiew.





__





						ukraine map - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com
				




ZB bietet Cherson einen Bahnhof, der über Krim und Brücke mit Russland verbunden ist.

Interessantes Bild von einem Panzerzug Richtung Cherson


			https://blaubahn.com/2022/03/Russischer-Panzerzug-mit-schweren-Waffen-wurde-in-der-Ukraine-gesichtet/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer besitzt die Luftherrschaft und die Waffen um weit entfernte Ziele vernichten zu können?


Gegenfrage, und was hilft das gegen kleine, bewegliche ziele? Und wieso wird die gerätschaft fast ausschließlich gegen starre,zivile ziele eingesetzt?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn die Treibstofflager, Munitionslager usw vernichtet werden?


Man besorgt sich das vom gegner und macht es fortan besser indem man seine vorräte mehr in der fläche verteilt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen Truppen im Osten versorgt werden, immerhin wohl fast 50-70 Tausend Mann, wenn die Russen die Luftherrschaft besitzen?


Mit vielen kleinen transporten in der nacht auf unterschiedlchen wegen mit möglichst hoher geschwindigkeit. Die sind unmöglich alle von den russen auf zu spüren und zu zerstören. Irgendwas kommt immer durch.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Alles aus dem Westen, muß über die Dnepr Brücken.


Du weißt was pioniere sind? Mal davon ab, kennst du die gegebenheiten vor ort? Vieleicht gibts auch seichtere stellen?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn in der nächsten Zeig Mariupol und die Ostukraine geräumt ist und Truppen frei werden ?
> Wohin gehen die?


Odessa.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher rücken sie erst bis zum Dnepr, teilen das Land und nehmen sich den nächsten Schwerpunkt vor.


Noch sind wir recht weit davon entfernt. Außerdem heißt am Dnepr stehen noch lange nicht, das alle feindliche truppen hinter einem auch weg sind.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Irgendwann läßt auch der Widerstandswille in Städten nach, wenn keine Hilfe in Sicht ist.


Sieht man an mariupol...


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, und was hilft das gegen kleine, bewegliche ziele? Und wieso wird die gerätschaft fast ausschließlich gegen starre,zivile ziele eingesetzt?



Man beginnt Polizeitruppen mit spezieller Ausbildung einzusetzen. Nicht jedes Land ist für Partisanenkampf geeignet.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Man besorgt sich das vom gegner und macht es fortan besser indem man seine vorräte mehr in der fläche verteilt.



Wie? Mit einem Benzinkanister, mit Verfolgern in der Luft? Jeder Angriff verrät die eigene Position und macht dich angreifbar.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mit vielen kleinen transporten in der nacht auf unterschiedlchen wegen mit möglichst hoher geschwindigkeit. Die sind unmöglich alle von den russen auf zu spüren und zu zerstören. Irgendwas kommt immer durch.



Wenn der Gegner aufgrund der Luftüberlegenheit seine Drohnen unentdeckt und unangreifbar über dem Gebiet kreisen lässt und zwischen dir und deinen Leuten noch gegnerische Truppen stehen?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du weißt was pioniere sind? Mal davon ab, kennst du die gegebenheiten vor ort? Vieleicht gibts auch seichtere stellen?



Pioniere benötigen Technik, Schutz und das unter gegnerischer Luftaufklärung?
Kennst du den Dnepr? Das ist kein " Flüsschen".



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sieht man an mariupol...



Das waren 20k gut ausgebildeter Kämpfer, Elite, mit super Ausrüstung, die in einer Stadt verloren gingen.
Ein Rückzug wäre klüger gewesen, wie auch bei Stalingrad.
Schon wenige Tage nach der Einkesselung, wurde den Kämpfern gesagt das man ihnen nicht helfen kann.

Ich schreibe nur über die militärische Seite und sehe keinen Sinn Potential aufzuopfern. Jeder Krieg geht zu Ende und womit baut man neu auf?


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn ein Haufen Amateuere versucht einen schlechten Plan umzusetzen.


Wie hat es Ralph Raths vom Panzermuseum so schön gesagt?
"Das bekommt man mit schlechten Wehrpflichtigen nicht so schlecht hin wenn man es absichtlich macht"
(Aus dem Gedächtnis)


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings konnte man damals von russischer Seite auch nur mit den Panzern auf den Straßen bleiben, weil die Felder links und rechts von den Deutschen überflutet wurden.











						Ukraine-Krieg: Überschwemmung bei Kiew hält die Russen auf
					

Bereits staut sich das Wasser 20 Kilometer weit entlang der Frontlinie. Das dürfte einen russischen Angriff auf die ukrainische Hauptstadt aus Nordwesten zusätzlich erschweren.




					www.nzz.ch
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende sind wir nur " Sofageneräle"


General ist hier keiner, aber du hast hier ein paar Offiziere die dir sagen, dass du hier nur Mist von dir gibst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie? Mit einem Benzinkanister, mit Verfolgern in der Luft? Jeder Angriff verrät die eigene Position und macht dich angreifbar.


Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, das deine taktischen ansätze irgendwie noch aus der römer-zeit stammen? Die sind aber locker schon 1900 jahre veraltet. Wenn ich munition und sonstiges hand-gerät (großes wird in der ukraine wohl mangelware sein) verstecken will mache ich das bestimmt nicht im freien feld und um etwas im wald oder gar tunnel zu suchen ist eine drohne eher schlecht geeignet.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn der Gegner aufgrund der Luftüberlegenheit seine Drohnen unentdeckt und unangreifbar über dem Gebiet kreisen lässt und zwischen dir und deinen Leuten noch gegnerische Truppen stehen?


Drohnen können auch nicht überall sein und sehen auch nicht alles. Ein verstreuter konvoi ist von daher schlechter ausmach- und angreifbar als ein 60km lindwurm.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Pioniere benötigen Technik, Schutz und das unter gegnerischer Luftaufklärung?
> Kennst du den Dnepr? Das ist kein " Flüsschen".


Dann gibt es da fähren oder man setzt ein boot ins wasser. Das macht man natürlich nicht am hellichten tag.
Aber wie dem auch sei, die ukrainer organisieren ihren nachschub, nach meiner ansicht, per bahn. Da die russen das genau so machen halten sich deren angriffe auf gleise und bahnbrücken anscheinend in grenzen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das waren 20k gut ausgebildeter Kämpfer, Elite, mit super Ausrüstung, die in einer Stadt verloren gingen.
> Ein Rückzug wäre klüger gewesen, wie auch bei Stalingrad.


Würde mariupol nicht stand halten, gäbe es schon längst ein massaker in odessa, auch wenn dir das vermutlich nicht einleuchtet. Die truppen in mariupol sind jedenfalls genau da, wo sie sein müssen und machen auch das, was zu tun ist. Sie halten den ganzen tross auf! (auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum die russen mariupol nicht einfach von der versorgung abschneiden und ansonsten umgehen. So ist es eine verschwendung von munition und personal)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Jeder Krieg geht zu Ende und womit baut man neu auf?


Mit denen die übrig sind. Und wenn du mal ältere in den neuen bundesländern fragst werden die dir auch erklären wie das geht, wenn die siegermacht dazu noch alles brauchbare abbaut und mit nimmt.


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> General ist hier keiner, aber du hast hier ein paar Offiziere die dir sagen, dass du hier nur Mist von dir gibst.


Sag doch gleich das schaffe89 a Ruh geben soll.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Interessant ist auch immer wieder, mit welcher Energie und Ausdauer, Gegenargumente erfunden werden, nur um zu widersprechen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> General ist hier keiner, aber du hast hier ein paar Offiziere die dir sagen, dass du hier nur Mist von dir gibst.



Dann könnte man es doch widerlegen?
Ich sage nur das wir eine andere Form der Kriegsführung erleben, als das Wochenlange Bombardement Jugoslawiens und das Gemetztel im Irak.
Wie wollen Offiziere, die diese Militär Philosophie vertreten, die jetzige verstehen? 
Wir erleben EX Nato Generäle, die vom gescheiterten Feldzug erzählen, nur weil dieser nicht in 3 Tagen beendet wurde, bei einem Land, das wesentlich größer ist als Irak, oder Serbien und eine gut ausgebildete und motivierte Armee besitzt ?
Sry.

Wir haben eine Armee, die über eine Front von fast 3000km angreift, die Initiative hat und den Gegner beherrscht, mit einer kleineren Truppe.

Der Westen unterschätzt mal wieder seine Gegner, wie immer.

Wie will die BW gegen einen solchen Gegner bestehen? Wo sind wir technisch besser?
Wäre doch eine interessante Diskussion?


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, das deine taktischen ansätze irgendwie noch aus der römer-zeit stammen? Die sind aber locker schon 1900 jahre veraltet. Wenn ich munition und sonstiges hand-gerät (großes wird in der ukraine wohl mangelware sein) verstecken will mache ich das bestimmt nicht im freien feld und um etwas im wald oder gar tunnel zu suchen ist eine drohne eher schlecht geeignet.
> 
> Drohnen können auch nicht überall sein und sehen auch nicht alles. Ein verstreuter konvoi ist von daher schlechter ausmach- und angreifbar als ein 60km lindwurm.
> 
> ...



Haben die Iraker geschafft die USA als dem Land zu treiben, obwohl sie ständig Transporter in die Luft sprengten ?
Drohnen können nicht alles.Hast du bei NTV gesehen wie die Tschetschenen Islamisten in ihren Bergen jagen? Das ist Polizeiarbeit und Bestechung.
Lobe 5000 Dollar aus und es finden sich immer ein paar Verräter.

Du musst realistisch bleiben. Es ging um die Versorgung der Streitkräfte in der Ostukraine, was wiegt eine Artilleriegranate? 500 Liter Treibstoff um mit seinem Panzer aktiv zu sein.
Da benötigst du 60km lange Konvois.
Das die übrigens so lange unbehelligt stehen konnten, ist kein gutes Zeichen.

Stelle dir 20k guter Kämpfer im Donbass zusätzlich vor, die gegen die drohende Einkreisung kämpfen?
In Mariupol kämpfen zB Tschetschenen, eher Antiterror Einheiten/ Polizei, mit leichter Ausrüstung, die im Donbass nicht viel bringen.
In der Stadt sind sie im Vorteil. 

Was hat es gebracht die 6. Armee nicht aus Stalingrad zurückzuziehen?


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Armee, die über eine Front von fast 3000km angreift, die Initiative hat und den Gegner beherrscht, mit einer kleineren Truppe.


Ähm ja und Polen hat das deutsche Reich besiegt.
Du raffst einfach nicht, dass die Leistung der russischen Truppen bis ins kleinste absolut blamabel ist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Haben die Iraker geschafft die USA als dem Land zu treiben, obwohl sie ständig Transporter in die Luft sprengten ?


Im Irak waren es unkoordinierte Terroristen und keine Streitkräfte welche die USA mehrere Jahre gebunden haben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was hat es gebracht die 6. Armee nicht aus Stalingrad zurückzuziehen?


Der Rückzug einer ganzen Heeresgruppe aus dem Kaukasus geschützt.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm ja und Polen hat das deutsche Reich besiegt.
> Du raffst einfach nicht, dass die Leistung der russischen Truppen bis ins kleinste absolut blamabel ist.
> 
> Im Irak waren es unkoordinierte Terroristen und keine Streitkräfte welche die USA mehrere Jahre gebunden haben.
> ...


Am Anfang, im späteren Verlauf, wo man noch hätte aus eigener Kraft hätte aus dem Stalingrader Kesser ausbrechen können, war das nicht mehr der Fall, es gab ja da sogar mehrere Gesuche an Hitler den Kessel ausbrechen zu dürfen, Hitler wollte die Stadt aber nicht aufgeben, weil es für ihn eine direkte Niederlage gegenüber Stalin dargestellt hätte, Stalins Namensstadt aufzugeben, was Hitlers Stolz gekränkt hätte.

Grundsätzlich ist aber durchaus richtig, hätte man direkt nach der Einkesselung schon die Heeresgruppe aus Stalingrad zurückgezogen wären die Truppen im Kaukasus abgeschnitten worden, das hätte meinen Opa väterlicher Seite dann auch betroffen.

Aber im Endeffekt sind Mariupol und Stalingrad auch nicht vergleichbar.
Stalingrad war am Ende nur noch das sinnlose wegwerfen einer kompletten Heeresgruppe (über 100.000 Soldaten).
Mariupol erfüllt aber nach wie vor einen militärischen Zweck.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Am Anfang, im späteren Verlauf, wo man noch hätte aus eigener Kraft hätte aus dem Stalingrader Kesser ausbrechen können, war das nicht mehr der Fall, es gab ja da sogar mehrere Gesuche an Hitler den Kessel ausbrechen zu dürfen, Hitler wollte die Stadt aber nicht aufgeben, weil es für ihn eine direkte Niederlage gegenüber Stalin dargestellt hätte, Stalins Namensstadt aufzugeben, was Hitlers Stolz gekränkt hätte.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist aber durchaus richtig, hätte man direkt nach der Einkesselung schon die Heeresgruppe aus Stalingrad zurückgezogen wären die Truppen im Kaukasus abgeschnitten worden, das hätte meinen Opa väterlicher Seite dann auch betroffen.
> 
> ...



Gebe ich dir zum oberen Recht.

Mariupol sehe ich völlig anders. Abgeschnitten und ohne Nachschub nur eine Zeitfrage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch russische Hyperschall Raketen abwehren? Laut Wikipedia wird die Geschwindigkeit der Rakete mit Mach 9 angegeben.



Die reine Geschwindigkeit spielt ist sekundär, das System ist sowieso ausschließlich auf Abfang- und nicht Verfolgungsmanöver ausgelegt. Die Beweglichkeit ist das Problem um und Flugbahn ändernde Flugkörper zu bekämpfen wird gerade Arrow 4 entwickelt, also dürfte Arrow 3 dazu mäßig geeignet sein.

Die noch wichtigere Frage ist aber, wie unser Chefgeldausdemfensterwerfer mit drei Systeme und je 100 km Reichweite die gesamte Bundesrepublik schützen will? Das System wurde für ein Land mit 200 * 50 km Kerngebiet entwickelt, da kann es einen wirkungsvollen Schutzschirm bilden. Für Deutschland reicht es hinten und vorne nicht. Und es ist weder robust noch mobil genug, um im Fronteinsatz kämpfende Truppen zu unterstützen.

Reiner Aktionismus/Populismus in meinen Augen. Oder vielleicht auch Diplomatie - ne saftige Scheibe von den 100 Milliarden frischen Schulden um den Israelis Sahne um den Mund zu schmieren. (Wär das koscher?  )




compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. finden sich "Haubitzen" (bewußt in Anführungszeichen geschrieben) irgendwann in einer Art "Dual-Rolle" oder "Tri-Rolle" wieder.
> Eigentlich als Rohrartillerie/Unterstützungswaffe ursprünglich konzipiert, könnte eine Kombination aus MBT + Haubitze + Gefechtsfeldnahsteuerung für mittlere Kampfdrohnen  in der Unterstützung die Zukunft werden, sozusagen "crossover"



Den Centauro kriegst du nicht nur mit 105/52 und 120/45, sondern auch als Stachelschwein mit 155/39. Und den Boxer mit der kompletten Feuertechnik der PzHb2k. Da ist es nun wirklich kein weiter Weg mehr zu einer Kombination. Flachbauende Autolader (schwedischer Archer als Vorbild), moderne Elektronik zur Waffensteuerung und ebensolche zur Unterstützung der Crew und Konzentrierung der selben auf kleinem Raum haben schon viele der alten Kompromisse zwischen Artillerie und direkt kämpfenden Einheiten überflüssig gemacht. Je nach gewünschtem Gewicht und akzeptierten Preis wäre ein Multifunktionsvehikel beinahe ohne weitere Entwicklung realisierbar.

Das einzige, was ich mich frage: Was macht der MBT überhaupt noch in deinem Konzept?




compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, dass eine Bayraktar-Drohne grob "nur" 5 Mio. kostet und 4 echt wirksame Antipanzer-Raketen mit sich schleppen kann und im Ernstfall mutmaßlich kein eigenes Personal auf der Verlustliste steht, weiss ich nicht wirklich, was noch für ein relativ langsames 60 to Gefährt sprechen soll.
> Der LEO2 kostet angeblich irgendwas um die 15 Mio. + deutlich höherer Wartungsaufwand + mehr Personal.



+ Einsatzlogistik + Unterstützungstruppen!
Bayraktar wird mit 3000 - 10000 km angegeben. Letzteres ist zwar Bullshit, aber was bräuchte man alles an Versorgungseinheiten, um bis Ende der Woche russische Panzer in Südossetien mit einem Leobattalion anzugreifen?
Ein mit Bayraktar ausgestattete Einheit würde antworten: "Um VON JETZT bis Ende der Woche anzugreifen täglich eine Ladung Sprit an den Heimatstützpunkt."



> Ich glaube eben nicht, dass es zu Szenarien kommen könnte, in denen wie anno tobak sich ganze Panzerkorps gegenseitig die Rübe einschlagen, sondern jener gewinnt, der die vermeintliche Hauptkampfwaffe am effektivsten ausschaltet.



Und am effektivsten ist es, diese Waffe zu ignorieren und deren Versorgung auf Korn zu nehmen. Egal ob Putin oder Hitler - die Liste von Panzereinheiten, die quasi ohne Kampf ausgeschaltet wurden, ist lang. Und bei immer teureren Vehikeln und immer geringeren Stückzahlen wird irgendwann auch das nicht mehr möglich sein. Selbst die russische Armee wäre ohne ihre Sammlung antiker T-72 nicht annähernd in der Lage, einen Sperrriegel vom weißen bis zum schwarzen Meer aufzubauen. Wenn die in 10-20 Jahren endgültig nur noch als Briefbeschwerer taugen, aber mutmaßlich immer noch nicht mehr als 200 T-17 ausgeliefert wurden, dann muss die Aufklärung schon verdammt gute Arbeit leisten. Sonst fährt der mobile Gegner einfach die Lücken durch und lässt die Eisenschweine in ihren Suhlen sitzen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde das "Eisenschwein" auch noch nicht so schnell abschreiben, die Dinge sind mir im Moment zu sehr im Fluss und man weiß bei der elektronischen Kriegsführung unter anderen auch Drohnen eben nicht wie effektiv eventuelle  Störmaßnahmen oder Abwehrwaffen/Szenarien funktionieren.



Scheiß drauf, was die Moralapostel sagen: Wenn die Kommunikation erfolgreich gestört wird, lässt man halt voll autonom töten. Wie von mir weiter oben schon postuliert besteht ein Großteil der Kriegsführung aus der Luft heute aus "Sensorsystem zeigt X an, Mensch drückt Taste Y". Technisch kann man das auch einen Bordcomputer alleine machen lassen. Vielleicht nicht ganz so gut, aber für einen Bruchteil des Preises kann man sich "Masse statt Klasse" erlauben. Störsysteme, die sämtliche Formen von Sensoren lahmlegen und/oder Elektronik schlicht auf große Entfernung zerstören können, sind weiterhin Sci-Fi.

Sollte es sie irgendwann geben, wäre man natürlich schlagartig zurück auf dem Niveau der 40er/50er, einschließlich der Bedeutung von Panzern.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Panzer wurden schon immer für einen speziellen Einsatzzweck entwickelt, das war von ihren Anfängen im Ersten Weltkrieg so, im Zweiten Weltkrieg war ihr Zweck wieder ein anderer als im Kalten Krieg danach und ist bis heute so.
> 
> Wenn die Aufgabenstellung sich ändert muss sich auch der Panzer ändern / ihr anpassen, das mit jeden Waffensystem so.



Das wird jetzt aber Wortklauberei. Von 1. WK bis heute hat sich das Einsatzprofil gepanzerter Kettenfahrzeuge mindestens viermal grundlegend geändert und erst die Variante seit den 50ern kann als MBT bezeichnet werden. Wenn jetzt wieder ein großer Paradigmenwechsel ansteht, wird es natürlich weiterhin gepanzerte Fahrzeuge geben, aber das heißt nicht, dass der MBT weiter besteht.




compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. haben sie auch vor Minengürteln Angst.
> Aber dafür gibt es eigentlich auch Gerät.
> 
> Vielleicht hatten sie gar keinen Plan, sondern nur eine Menge Altmetall, mit dem sie ungehindert bis vors Kiewer Rathaus fahren wollten.



Alle Hinweise besagen, dass der ursprüngliche Plan zumindest im Norden überhaupt nicht zum Ziel hatte, die Armee auszuschalten, sondern die politische Führung. Deswegen braucht der Mangel an klassischen militärischen Manövern auch nicht zu wundern - wer auf dem schnellsten Weg Kiew eroberen möchte, der nimmt die Straßen von Norden her. Ist halt nicht aufgegangen und da es beim großen Tsar keine Irrtümer gibt, hat die Reorganisation erst jetzt begonnen.

Im Süden wiederum hat man einen Lehrbuchvorstoß in den ersten Kriegstagen gesehen, gefolgt von einem stetigen Vormarsch nach Osten mit einer Flanke durch die Küste gedeckt. Das da weitere große Manöver ausblieben liegt im wesentlichen daran, dass es gar keinen Feind gab, den man hätte in die Zange nehmen können. Im Südosten kämpft die russische Armee seit Wochen nur noch mit eingenistetem Widerstand in Städten. Da steht man jetzt im Kessel drum rum und schießt, bis alle Zivilisten tot sind, ohne Manöverbedarf. Im Krieg gegen einen fitten Gegner würde man das vermutlich aus Selbstschutz vermeiden, weil man selbst gute Ziele abgäbe, aber die ukrainische Armee ist ja nicht zu einem Gegenschlag dieser Größenordnung in der Lage.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du raffst einfach nicht, dass die Leistung der russischen Truppen bis ins kleinste absolut blamabel ist.



Du magst es so sehen.

Kiew ist ein Ablenkungsangriff, der Nachschubwege blockiert/ bedroht und die Luftabwehr/ Aufklärung nach vorne in die Ukraine verlegt.
Dazu werden bedeutende Truppenverbände blockiert, die im Osten nicht helfen können.

Cherson im Süden blockiert größere Einheiten in Odessa, Mykolajew und sichert mit seinen Bahnhöfen den Nachschub für kommende Aktionen Richtung Odessa , oder Kriwoi Rog.
Von dort könnte man in den Norden, Richtung Kiew, oder in den Rücken von Zaporoshne, oder Dnipro.


Mariupol wird erobert und in der Ostukraine werden die dort stehenden Truppen eingekreist und ausgeschaltet.

Luftüberlegenheit errungen

Militärische Infrastruktur wird vernichtet. Jeden Tag.

Das ist die Situation und ich sehe keine Möglichkeit das die Ukrainer noch etwas ändern können.
Wie?
Von daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie du so eine Einschätzung treffen kannst?
Was hättest du klüger gefunden, außer nicht anzugreifen?


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich mich frage: Was macht der MBT überhaupt noch in deinem Konzept?


Kommunikative Kompromissbereitschaft innerhalb der hier geführten Diskussion...?


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was hättest du klüger gefunden, außer nicht anzugreifen?


Selbst wenn Russland in der Ukraine militärisch gewinnt,  wäre Putin der große Verlierer. Egal was er noch macht. Sein Image ist für immer stark geschädigt. Und der feige Angriff auf die Ukraine mit allen seinen Kriegsverbrechen wird in den Geschichtsbüchern stehen.
Aber die Nato, Europa und der Rest Welt werden daraus lernen.


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt wieder ein großer Paradigmenwechsel ansteht, wird es natürlich weiterhin gepanzerte Fahrzeuge geben, aber das heißt nicht, dass der MBT weiter besteht.


Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, warum ein großer Paradigmenwechsel anstehen soll. Schon in den Konflikten im Nahen Osten während der 00er und 10er Jahre des 21. Jahrhunderts, zeigte sich die Verwundbarkeit gegenüber Kornet und Co. Zeitgleich fand aber auch die Entwicklung und Indienststellung entsprechender Gegenmaßnahmen statt. Wenn auch meines Kenntnisstandes nach derzeit ausschließlich nur von Israel und das auch mit Erfolg. Russland hatte zwar auch irgendwann mal was angekündigt, aber das scheint mir bis jetzt nicht nur ein reiner Papiertiger zu sein, sondern Infolge der Sanktionen im Zuge des Ukraine-Kriegs, auch auf unbestimmbare Zeit überhaupt nicht realisierbar.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du bei NTV gesehen wie die Tschetschenen Islamisten in ihren Bergen jagen? Das ist Polizeiarbeit und Bestechung.


Ich sehe in Tschetschenien eine Lokalregierung, die selbst keinen Deut besser wie Islamisten ist und man in Moskau auch kein Problem damit hat, sich soetwas als Statthalter im eigenen Land zu halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kommunikative Kompromissbereitschaft innerhalb der hier geführten Diskussion...?



MBT = Symbol kommunikativer Kompromissbereitschaft? 





Poulton schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, warum ein großer Paradigmenwechsel anstehen soll. Schon in den Konflikten im Nahen Osten während der 00er und 10er Jahre des 21. Jahrhunderts, zeigte sich die Verwundbarkeit gegenüber Kornet und Co.



tl;dr-Fassung der letzten Seiten Diskussion, an denen du meiner Erinnerung nach eigentlich teilgenommen hattest: Weil Luftaufklärung und ehemalige Unterstützungswaffen großer Reichweite dank moderner Automatisierung zum wesentlich kleineren Preis und mit geringer Gefahr für die Crew Ziele bekämpfen können, die bislang ein vollintegriertes Waffensystem weitaus näher am Feind erforderte. Umgekehrt kommen die klassischen Einsatzszenarien von MTBs in aktuellen Kriegen immer seltener vor und die ehemals MTBs vorbehaltene Schlagkraft ist heute in diversen anderen Formaten erhältlich.

Überschwere Panzerabwehrwaffen für Infanteristenpaare dagegen sind in der Tat reichlich 80s und begründen somit auch in ihren neuesten Formen keine Änderungen am Konzept, sondern nur weitere Investitionen in den Selbstschutz. Aber davon hat hier bislang niemand geredet.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> MBT = Symbol kommunikativer Kompromissbereitschaft?


Genau, ein Zeichen ewig verbundener Freundschaft unter den Völkern...


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, warum ein großer Paradigmenwechsel anstehen soll. Schon in den Konflikten im Nahen Osten während der 00er und 10er Jahre des 21. Jahrhunderts, zeigte sich die Verwundbarkeit gegenüber Kornet und Co. Zeitgleich fand aber auch die Entwicklung und Indienststellung entsprechender Gegenmaßnahmen statt. Wenn auch meines Kenntnisstandes nach derzeit ausschließlich nur von Israel und das auch mit Erfolg. Russland hatte zwar auch irgendwann mal was angekündigt, aber das scheint mir bis jetzt nicht nur ein reiner Papiertiger zu sein, sondern Infolge der Sanktionen im Zuge des Ukraine-Kriegs, auch auf unbestimmbare Zeit überhaupt nicht realisierbar.
> 
> 
> Ich sehe in Tschetschenien eine Lokalregierung, die selbst keinen Deut besser wie Islamisten ist und man in Moskau auch kein Problem damit hat, sich soetwas als Statthalter im eigenen Land zu halten.







__





						DeWiki > Schtora
					





					dewiki.de
				











						Kontakt-5 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## hoffgang (30. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Haubitzen leben von Reichweite und Größe der Geschosse. Die Technik ist schwer und so muß Gewicht gespart werden.
> Außerdem ist das Munitionslager begrenzt. Durch gelenkte Granaten, mit hoher Reichweite bis zu 22km, hat man relativ günstige smarte Geschosse, wodurch der Einsatz von Flugzeugen gespart werden kann.


@Tschetan 
Du wirfst hier viel mit Wiki Fakten durch die Gegend, aber, lass Dir doch einfach mal von Menschen, die den Mist Jahrelang beruflich gemacht haben erklären wie das in der Realität funktioniert.

Worran ich merke dass du keinerlei Erfahrung hast? Du hältst 22km für "hohe Reichweite", weil das im Hochglanzheftchen zu dieser gelenkten Munition steht. Das ist keine hohe Reichweite, das ist in Begriffen der modernen Artillerie nett, sub-Standard und absolut nichts was man hervorheben müsste.

Du kannst also weiter hier deine Behauptungen aufstellen, aber sei Dir bewusst, dass jeder mit ein ganz klein wenig Sachverstand sofort merkt dass du im Grunde nur Katalogwerbung runterrasselst.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> tl;dr-Fassung der letzten Seiten Diskussion, an denen du meiner Erinnerung nach eigentlich teilgenommen hattest: Weil Luftaufklärung und ehemalige Unterstützungswaffen großer Reichweite dank moderner Automatisierung zum wesentlich kleineren Preis und mit geringer Gefahr für die Crew Ziele bekämpfen können, die bislang ein vollintegriertes Waffensystem weitaus näher am Feind erforderte. Umgekehrt kommen die klassischen Einsatzszenarien von MTBs in aktuellen Kriegen immer seltener vor und die ehemals MTBs vorbehaltene Schlagkraft ist heute in diversen anderen Formaten erhältlich.


Da würd ich widersprechen.
Die Israelis haben z.b. den Kampfpanzer weiter entwickelt und setzen ihn mittlerweile (nachdem man im Libanon bös aufs Auge bekommen hat) mit großem Erfolg in urbanen Szenarien ein.

Was allerdings richtig ist: MBTs die für einen bestimmten Zweck, z.b. Kursker Bogen 2.0 in der Fulda Gap gebaut wurden jetzt einfach so in vollkommen andere Szenarien zu setzen, das geht nicht automatisch gut.
Die Schlagkraft eines Panzers findest du derzeit in keinem anderen Waffensystem. Mit 60 durchs Gelände bratzen und dabei aus der Fahrt auf lockere 2500m sich bewegende schwer gepanzerte Ziele bekämpfen, unter ABC Vollschutz, dabei selbst einen sehr hohen Eigenschutz bieten - das kann kein anderes System. Ihn komplett zu ersetzen wird für Armeen, die sich feindlichen KpZ gegenübersehen, nicht sinnvoll sein.



Richtig ist dabei aber: In den letzten Konflikten wurde der Panzer auf ganz andere Art & Weise eingesetzt, dabei wurden Schwächen offenbar, auch weil das System dafür teilweise nicht ausgelegt war. Auch richtig, es reicht nicht einfach nur Minenschutz und andere defensive Maßnahmen ranzuklatschen und zu sagen, jetzt geeignet für XY.


----------



## Poulton (30. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> https://dewiki.de/Lexikon/Schtora
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontakt-5


Und weiter? Auf dem Papier kann mal viel stehen haben und auch viel Blink-Blink und Goldkettchen an die Panzer montieren, die man Öffentlichkeitswirksam präsentiert. Aber was man bislang aus der Ukraine so hört:
Aktive Abwehrsysteme an russischen Panzern: Entweder das sind nur Einzelstücke die wie Goldstaub gehandelt werden und die man bei jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit über den Roten Platz rollern lässt sowie auf Pressefotos zeigt. Ansonsten aber nichts, womit man zumindest die an der Invasion beteiligten Panzer hätte ausrüsten können. Und/oder: Die Invasion in der Ukraine zeigt, dass das Ding nichts taugt oder gar eine reine Attrappe zur Mannschaftsverunsicherung ist.
Kontakt 5: Gegen moderne Büchsenöffner anscheinend nur noch bedingt wirksam.

Derweil will sowohl die Bundeswehr ihre Leopard 2, als auch die US Streitkräfte ihre M1-Flotte mit dem israelischen Trophy-System ausrüsten. Dies hat seine Wirksamkeit schon unter Beweis gestellt hat und wehrt nicht nur den Flugkörper als solchen ab, sondern berechnet auch gleich aus der Flugbahn von selbigen, die Position des Schützen bzw. der Abschussanlage und ermöglicht damit die Bekämpfung von selbigen. Und wenn die Ankündigung für den kommenden Merkava 5 stimmen, so bekommt der sogar die schon weiterentwickelte Version davon.


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

Wenn es nur Wiki wäre.
Die 22km sind auch nur ein normaler Wert und es geht noch wesentlich weiter.
Woher du aber weißt das ich keinerlei  Erfahtung habe? Vielleicht habe ich mehrere Übungen mit verbundenen Waffen absolviert?

Auf jeden Fall wird diese Munition aus " Hochglanzheftchen" seit Jahren sehr effektiv und erfolgreich eingesetzt.

Deinen Ausführungen zum MBT kann ich nur unterstützen und auch das es unterschiedliche Einsatzprofile gibt.

So ist der Merkava speziell für den urbanen Kampf optimiert worden, weil er dort vorwiegend benötigt wird. Deshalb versagte er ja auch kläglich gegen die Hisbollah. 

Russische Panzer sind wiederum an ihre geografischen und taktischen Anforderungen angepaßt . Ich glaube nicht das es DEN Panzer geben kann und auch der ist er ohne weitere "Ergänzungen" der Einheiten relativ schutzlos.
Übrigens konnten schon Panzerabwehrlenkraketen durch das Kanonenrohr abgefeuert werden.
Ihre Reichweite lag mindestens um 5km, eher weiter, ist aber schon lange her. 

Was natürlich dieHaubitze wertvoll macht, ist die Flugbahn, die auch Ziele hinter Deckungen zerstören kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kontakt 5: Gegen moderne Büchsenöffner anscheinend nur noch bedingt wirksam.


Das Problem ist halt das Schutzmaßnahmen wie Kontakt (5) halt gegen "Büchsenöffner" wie RPG und FFV, ect. entwickelt wurden, die in einer fast waagerechten Flugbahn auf dieseitlichen / forderen Panzerungsflächten treffen, da wirkt Kontakt und Blazer (ein US Equivalent zu Kontakt) dann auch so mehr oder minder.

Aber moderne "Büchsenöffner" wie die NLAW treffen nicht mehr in einer waagerechten Flugbahn auf die seitlichen und forderen Flächen, sondern werden über den Panzer gelenkt und durchschlagen ihn dann von der  (Turm)Oberseite (logischer Ansatz, da die Panzerung bei einem Panzer dort i.d.R. auch am dünnsten ist), da nützt dir halt auch ein reaktives Abwehrsystem wie Kontakt & Blazer herzlich wenig, da dort keine Elemente angebracht werden.


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und weiter? Auf dem Papier kann mal viel stehen haben und auch viel Blink-Blink und Goldkettchen an die Panzer montieren. Aber was man bislang aus der Ukraine so hört:
> Aktive Abwehrsysteme an russischen Panzern: Entweder das sind nur Einzelstücke die wie Goldstaub gehandelt werden und die man bei jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit über den Roten Platz rollern lässt sowie auf Pressefotos zeigt. Ansonsten aber nichts, womit man zumindest die an der Invasion beteiligten Panzer hätte ausrüsten können. Und/oder: Die Invasion in der Ukraine zeigt, dass das Ding nichts taugt oder gar eine reine Attrappe zur Mannschaftsverunsicherung ist.
> Kontakt 5: Gegen moderne Büchsenöffner anscheinend nur noch bedingt wirksam.
> 
> Derweil will sowohl die Bundeswehr ihre Leopard 2, als auch die US Streitkräfte ihre M1-Flotte mit dem israelischen Trophy-System ausrüsten. Dies hat seine Wirksamkeit schon unter Beweis gestellt hat und wehrt nicht nur den Flugkörper als solchen ab, sondern berechnet auch gleich aus der Flugbahn von selbigen, die Position des Schützen bzw. der Abschussanlage und ermöglicht damit die Bekämpfung von selbigen. Und wenn die Ankündigung für den kommenden Merkava 5 stimmen, so bekommt der sogar die schon weiterentwickelte Version davon.



Auf ukrainische Quellen gebe ich nicht viel. Überwiegend Fake Bilder von Debalzewo, Ostukraine usw.
Dazu Wracks die eindeutig nicht zu den Russen gehören. Typen, Tarnschema.
Oft werden Panzertreffer gezeigt, aber die Kisten rollen weiter.
Klar gibt es Verluste, aber bei weitem nicht die verkündeten. 





__





						T-80U and T-90 Trials 20.10.99
					





					fofanov.armor.kiev.ua
				



Hier mal ein Test von Kontakt und Schtora 

Russische Seiten schreiben zB das sie haufenweise Javelins und andere Typen in Stellungen einsammeln, weil sie den ukrainischen Soldaten zu unhandlich und schwer sind.
Die Wahrheit werden wir wohl erst nach dem Krieg erfahren.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Test von Kontakt und Schtora


Ich gebe nix auf diese Abwehrbewaffnung.
Wir hatten damals schon 1987 mit der F-4 im Tiefflug Paveway-16 auf ausrangierte MBTs geworfen und das riss jedes Mal einen Riesenkrater in die Pampa aus der dann der schwer beschädigte Panzer nie im Leben alleine herausgekommen wäre.
Haste was Gutes in der Luft, braucht man die rollenden Blechsärge nicht fürchten...


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich gebe nix auf diese Abwehrbewaffnung.
> Wir hatten damals schon 1987 mit der F-4 im Tiefflug Paveway-16 auf ausrangierte MBTs geworfen und das riss jedes Mal einen Riesenkrater in die Pampa aus der dann der schwer beschädigte Panzer nie im Leben alleine herausgekommen wäre.
> Haste was Gutes in der Luft, braucht man die rollenden Blechsärge nicht fürchten...



Genau, die Luftabwehr/ Kontrolle ist essentiell. 
Die Frage ist, ob das mit dem Tiefflug heute noch funktioniert? 

Wie habt ihr zB die Schillkas, Osa und Buk beurteilt und wie viele Flüge hatte man bei euch geplant?
Glaube bei der NVA ist man statistisch von 1,5 Flüge ausgegangen.
Was war mit der Strela ?
War doch optimistisch zu hoffen durch diese gestaffelt Verteidigung im Tiefflug durchzubrechen ?
Danach wären noch die Migs über der Front abzuwehren gewesen.

Wir hatten riesiges Glück.


----------



## hoffgang (30. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russische Panzer sind wiederum an ihre geografischen und taktischen Anforderungen angepaßt . Ich glaube nicht das es DEN Panzer geben kann und auch der ist er ohne weitere "Ergänzungen" der Einheiten relativ schutzlos.
> Übrigens konnten schon Panzerabwehrlenkraketen durch das Kanonenrohr abgefeuert werden.
> Ihre Reichweite lag mindestens um 5km, eher weiter, ist aber schon lange her.


Russische Panzer haben das exakt gleiche Problem wie westliche KpZ. Sie sollen en Masse über flache Landschaften rollen und feindliche Panzer bekämpfen, werden aber immer wieder in urbanes Gelände geworfen bzw. in Konflikte in denen man feindliche Panzerkompanien vergeblich sucht. Rüstet man sie jetzt um für den urbanen Kampf, dann wird ihr ureigener Zweck aber nicht mehr so effektiv ausgeführt (Panzerung z.b. reduziert Geschwindigkeit).

Sieht man z.b. auch deutlich am Leo. Der A4 wog unter 60 Tonnen und zog ganz gut, der A6/A7 etc. hat denselben Motor, aber deutlich mehr Gewicht. Das geht auf die Beweglichkeit & Geschwindigkeit. 

Also wird modifiziert und geschraubt, dabei aber vergessen, dass Doktrin, Taktik & Ausbildung auch angepasst werden müssten. Ganz viele Videos aus dem aktuellen Konflikt zeigen mangelhaftes taktisches Verhalten - und zu sagen das sei ein russisches Problem stimmt nicht. Die Amis hatten 2003 auch das Vergnügen zwischen weiter Wüste & enger Stadt abwechseln zu dürfen.


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Russische Panzer haben das exakt gleiche Problem wie westliche KpZ. Sie sollen en Masse über flache Landschaften rollen und feindliche Panzer bekämpfen, werden aber immer wieder in urbanes Gelände geworfen bzw. in Konflikte in denen man feindliche Panzerkompanien vergeblich sucht. Rüstet man sie jetzt um für den urbanen Kampf, dann wird ihr ureigener Zweck aber nicht mehr so effektiv ausgeführt (Panzerung z.b. reduziert Geschwindigkeit).
> 
> Sieht man z.b. auch deutlich am Leo. Der A4 wog unter 60 Tonnen und zog ganz gut, der A6/A7 etc. hat denselben Motor, aber deutlich mehr Gewicht. Das geht auf die Beweglichkeit & Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Also wird modifiziert und geschraubt, dabei aber vergessen, dass Doktrin, Taktik & Ausbildung auch angepasst werden müssten. Ganz viele Videos aus dem aktuellen Konflikt zeigen mangelhaftes taktisches Verhalten - und zu sagen das sei ein russisches Problem stimmt nicht. Die Amis hatten 2003 auch das Vergnügen zwischen weiter Wüste & enger Stadt abwechseln zu dürfen.



Hast du recht.
Was bei russischen Panzern aber immer versucht wurde, ist der kompakte Aufbau, ein moderates Gewicht und gute Beweglichkeit.
Anders geht es bei dieser Geografie nicht.
Im Stadtkampf sind Panzer grundsätzlich in einer ungünstigen Position, aber auch verdammt wichtig.
Interessant wäre zu wissen wie ein Merkava in dieser Umgebung, mit guten Gegnern, mit guter Ausrüstung performen würde.
Da hatte einer Glück.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYZMoCFLDhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht jeder Treffer ist tödlich.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Genau, die Luftabwehr/ Kontrolle ist essentiell.
> Die Frage ist, ob das mit dem Tiefflug heute noch funktioniert?
> 
> Wie habt ihr zB die Schillkas, Osa und Buk beurteilt und wie viele Flüge hatte man bei euch geplant?
> ...


Aaaalso, DAMALS waren wir so drauf.
DAS ist low-low Level, wie es bis heute nur die Phantom schafft.
Aufnahme musste von 1988 gewesen sein.
Keine Maschine kommt bei umgerechnet 800-900 km/h tiefer runter.
Der Pilot von dort war aber auch einer der Besten von uns allen...
Real waren 30-35 m Tiefangriffsflughohe ohne Kampfsprung.
Wenn dann zuerst 20-30 Stück 20mm Geschosse auf den MBT einprasseln und dann die GBU einschlägt, weiss man im Panzer, das der persönlich jüngste Tag gekommen ist.
Ab 0:50 wird echt krass...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxOh7SGSIQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-76JbGLhr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (30. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aaaalso, DAMALS waren wir so drauf.


Alter Mann.

scnr


----------



## Don-71 (30. März 2022)

Salve,

ich bin ja der Meinung, das der Ukraine im Moment am meisten Luchse für ihre Jagdkampftruppen helfen würden, aber die sind wahrscheinlich alle schon verschrottet, andernfalls wäre das wohl im Augenblick das beste (ehemalige) Waffensystem der Bundeswehr  für die augenblickliche Kampfweise der Ukrainer.
Von seiner nicht  vorhandenen Lautstärke und sehr kleinen Infrarotsignatur ist er geradezu prädestiniert mit den Jagdkampftrupps der Ukrainer, im russisch besetzten Hinderland zu agieren und bringt auch etwas Feuerkraft mit.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Von seiner nicht vorhandenen Lautstärke und sehr kleinen Infrarotsignatur ist er geradezu prädestiniert mit den Jagdkampftrupps der Ukrainer, im russisch besetzten Hinderland zu agieren und bringt auch etwas Feuerkraft mit.


Das Ding ist ein Späher, der soll nicht kämpfen. Gibt ein nettes Video vom Panzermuseum dazu.


----------



## Don-71 (30. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ein Späher, der soll nicht kämpfen. Gibt ein nettes Video vom Panzermuseum dazu.


Das weiß ich, aber die Ukraine betreibt halt im Augenblick hauptsächlich an manchen Fronten Jagdkampf und bewegt sich dort wohl auch mit sagen wir mal etwas außergewöhnlichen Geräten vorwärts und der Luchs ist als Späher gebaut, könnte aber auch beim Jagdkampf spähen und dann aus dem Hinterhalt unterstützen.
Er ist ja dafür gebaut im feindbesetzten Hinterland zu agieren und aufzuklären.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Er ist ja dafür gebaut im feindbesetzten Hinterland zu agieren und aufzuklären.


Ja aber nicht zum kämpfen.
Die Panzeraufklärer hatten für das was du meinst explizit schwere Spähzüge mit Kampfpanzern.
Klar kann man das Luchs nehmen, er kann fahren und schießen, aber für Kampfaufklärung ist er nicht gedacht.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Gütiger Himmel, das sind ja keine 500 km/h.
Bei so geringer Geschwindigkeit kann das jeder...


Poulton schrieb:


> Alter Mann.
> 
> scnr


In der Tat.


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ich bin ja der Meinung, das der Ukraine im Moment am meisten Luchse für ihre Jagdkampftruppen helfen würden, aber die sind wahrscheinlich alle schon verschrottet, andernfalls wäre das wohl im Augenblick das beste (ehemalige) Waffensystem der Bundeswehr  für die augenblickliche Kampfweise der Ukrainer.
> Von seiner nicht  vorhandenen Lautstärke und sehr kleinen Infrarotsignatur ist er geradezu prädestiniert mit den Jagdkampftrupps der Ukrainer, im russisch besetzten Hinderland zu agieren und bringt auch etwas Feuerkraft mit.



Was ist an ihm besser als ein Humphy ?
Damit sind sie, neben Zivilfahrzeugen, meist unterwegs.  Gibt auch Drohnenaufnahmen die solche Gruppen verfolgen, bis sie an ihrem Stützpunkt ankommen und dann macht es " bumm".
Da ist ein Luchs noch auffälliger.
Diese Trupps sind gefährliche Aktionen und wir sehen nur positive Erfolge und nie Fehlschläge.
Wenn man Nachrichten und Youtube schaut, müsste die Ukraine schon vor Moskau stehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Amis hatten 2003 auch das Vergnügen zwischen weiter Wüste & enger Stadt abwechseln zu dürfen.


Das Problem hast du in jeden Konflik, die Welt besteht nunmal nicht nur aus weiten Wiesen, sondern aus sich sehr regelmäßig wechselnden Geländegegebenheiten, inkl. urbanen Raum, das war ein Umstand welchen man sich schon im WW2 mit Panzern stellen musste, genauso wie danach in Korea, Vietnam, Afghanistan, Irak usw.

Aber genau aus diesen Gründen kämpft man ja normalerweise mit verundenen Waffensystemen, um die Schwächen der Panzer zu kompensieren, oder setzt sie da halt erst gar nicht in für sie stark ungünstigen Gelände ein.


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gütiger Himmel, das sind ja keine 500 km/h.
> Bei so geringer Geschwindigkeit kann das jeder...
> 
> In der Tat.



Dafür aber noch etwas tiefer...

Bei uns in Peenemünde sind sie auf Laternenhöhe mit der Mig-23 über den Platz gebrettert und in meiner Wache ist der Putz von der Decke geplumst.

Dazu hatten wir Su-22 aus Lage, die Bombenangriffe probten .
Mig-21 erlebte ich in Trollenhagen. War ja so der Phantom Gegner.

Am härtesten waren die Russen.  Die haben sich weder um Material, noch Sicherheit einen Kopf gemacht.
Kaum ging das Cockpit auf, stieg der Zigarettenrauch auf, aber fliegen konnten sie.

War auf jeden Fall interessant.


Ist der Schneller? 🙂





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKQiTUjHlQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 auf jeden Fall verückt

Wir hatten Offiziere mit 2500 Flugstunden. Welche Anzahl an Flugstunden hattest du insgesammt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Interessant wäre zu wissen wie ein Merkava in dieser Umgebung, mit guten Gegnern, mit guter Ausrüstung performen würde.



Vermutlich schlechter. Bewaffnung und Leistung wie ein Leo 2A4, aber Gewicht wie ein A7V, afaik ist die Aufstandsfläche aber kleiner. Die ohnehin schön spürbar niedrigere Höchstgeschwindigkeit bei höherem Verbrauch wird sich also auf weichem Boden noch weiter verschlechtern. Beim klassischen Panzerkampf im offenen Gelände wäre zudem die schwächere Frontpanzerung ein klarer Nachteil, die im Gegenzug gleichstarke Seitenpanzerung von verringertem Nutzen. Was erwartet man auch von einem extra schweren Infanterietransporter, dem ein Kampfanzerturm aufgelastet wurde, um keine zweite Fahrzeugflotte für staatliche Gegner zu unterhalten, die in der Gegend sowieso nicht die allerbesten Gegenmaßnahmen erfordern?

Der Digitalkram inkl. aktiver Abwehr ist schwerer einzuschätzen - die Israelis sind in der Hinsicht definitiv weit vorn, lassen sich aus dem Grund aber nur sehr ungern in die Karten gucken.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ich bin ja der Meinung, das der Ukraine im Moment am meisten Luchse für ihre Jagdkampftruppen helfen würden, aber die sind wahrscheinlich alle schon verschrottet, andernfalls wäre das wohl im Augenblick das beste (ehemalige) Waffensystem der Bundeswehr  für die augenblickliche Kampfweise der Ukrainer.



Vielleicht wäre es das beste ehemalige Bundeswehrsystem, aber wäre er auch gut? Ein Luchs ist zwar unauffälliger als ein Leopard, aber definitiv nichts, das die gegenerische Luftaufklärung im ersten Moment mit einem Zivilfahrzeug verwechselt, dass am Straßenrand steht. Den Luxus, aus gedeckten oder auch nur gut verteidigten Basen heraus zu operrieren, haben die Ukrainer nicht. Und auch im Einsatz versteckt sich ein UAZ um einiges leichter. 

Umgekehrt braucht man unter den herrschenden Bedingungen keine Scouts, die sich weit hinter feindliche Linien wagen können. Es gibt schließlich ganz vorne genug zu tun und nichts, was aufgeklärte Bereiche aus der Ferne angreifen könnte. Wenn schon ein großer Radpanzer, dann einen der selbst eine Gefahr darstellt - Centauro, Rooikat, LAV-AT oder MGS wären sicherlich nützlicher als ein Luchs. Noch viel wichtiger wäre aber eine gute Luftabwehr: Marksman oder, wenn man Räder und gut versteckbares will, eine größere Zahl Avenger ADS würden den Russen deutlich mehr Ärger bereiten.

(Frage am Rande: Welchen Vorteil hat eigentlich ein Luchs gegenüber Boxer IFV, LAV-6 & Co?)


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

@ ruyven_macaran

Ich halte das für eine falsche Analyse!

Beim Jagdkampf beziehe ich auf das hier:




__





						Jagdkampf – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und m.A. nach machen das die Ukrainer gerade im nördlichen Frontabschnitt aber auch an allen anderen Fronten und für so etwas ist der Luchs gebaut worden, tagelang im feindlichen Hinterland selbständig und autark aufzuklären, hauptsächlich sich in der Nacht zu bewegen.
Dazu hat er ein schallisolierten Motor plus Auspuffsystem, plus eine absolut geringe Infrarotsignatur.
Dazu hat er noch eine 20mm dabei.
Er ist dafür prädestiniert Jagdgruppen an den feindlichen Nachschub und die Logistik heranzuführen, diese aufzuklären und kann auch bei Hinterhalten mit der 20mm unterstützen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2022)

Also in deinem Wiki-Link ist ausdrücklich von "zu Fuß" die Rede. Panzer finden nur als etwaige initiale Transportmittel zur Ausnutzung eines Frontliniendurchbruchs mittels anderer Einheiten Erwähnung und genau das gibt es in der Ukraine nicht. Ebensowenig wie Möglichkeiten zur Luftverbringung. Von daher sehe ich da keinen Bezug zum Luchs und keinen Bezug zur ukrainischen Armee. Viel mehr würde ich sagen, dass beide in entgegensetzter Richtung von der Wiki-Beschreibung abweichen: Ein Luchs könnte ähnliche Taktiken in einem weiträumigen Kampfgebiet (sagen wir wenigstens 50*50, eher 100*100 km potentieller Operationsbereich) hinter einer lockeren Front (sagen wir Abstände von mindestens 10, eher 30 km zwischen gegnerischen Verbänden) unterstützen. Die Ukrainer dagegen kämpfen vor allem im Maßstab von wenigen km unter Ausnutzung ihrer weit überlegenen Ortskenntnisse und des unübersichtlichen, teilurbanen Geländes. Die gesamte russische Südfront vor Kiew misst auf der Westseite des Dnepr, wenn man den Darstellungen in den Nachrichten Glauben schenkt, vielleicht 20-30 km in der Breite und ein Luchs, der sie 100 km in der Tiefe ausspähen wollte, stünde schon an der weißrussischen Grenze.


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist der Schneller? 🙂
> auf jeden Fall verückt


Der war zweifellos mit ähnlicher Geschwindigkeit wie die F-4 unterwegs - Respekt.

Der kleine Detailunterschied besteht aber in der Tatsache, dass der F-4  Pilot am Ende der Startbahn die Maschine noch über den kleinen Hügel hopsen lässt und damit die low-low Level Manövrierfähigkeit der F-4 zeigt.
Das schafft m. W. nur noch ähnlich die altehrwürdige Saab Viggen.
Über eine Startbahn sehr tief ist auch schon schwierig, aber dabei noch ein Manöver zu fliegen hochkritisch.
Bedenke, dass bei angenommenen 800 km/h die 3.000 m Startbahn in 13 sec. schon wieder vorbei ist.
Alle Maschinen "wackeln" in so niedriger Flughöhe um die 50 cm auf and ab, die man ständig korrigieren muss.
Der simulierte "Kampfsprung der F-4 über den kleinen Hügel muss der Pilot innerhalb von 1,5 sec analysieren und ausführen.
Guck du bei nur 200 km/h auf der BAB mal 1,5 sec. zur Seite...

Es gibt immer noch höchst beeindruckende Bilder aus meiner Zeit aus dem Tiefflugmanövergebiet in Goose Bay.
Phantom:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEe5UTt6H3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Tornado:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHIESi4xJzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir hatten Offiziere mit 2500 Flugstunden. Welche Anzahl an Flugstunden hattest du insgesammt?


Ich hatte in Summe ca. 1.400 Flugstunden, davon ca. 1/3 F-4, Rest Alpha nur wenige Tornado und ca. 600 Simulatorstunden, hauptsächlich Alpha und Tornado.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Im Moment zeigen Videos das diese Gruppen in zivilen Fahrzeugen unterwegs sind.
Die russischen Truppen beachten diese wenig, weil davon gerade im Süden viele normal unterwegs sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IeI5Ubw8lyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist im Süden Melitopol. Auch über Land fahren die Menschen mit ihren Autos herum und beginnen die Felder zu bestellen.
Da ist man mit zivilen Fahrzeugen besser getarnt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der war zweifellos mit ähnlicher Geschwindigkeit wie die F-4 unterwegs - Respekt.
> 
> Der kleine Detailunterschied besteht aber in der Tatsache, dass der F-4  Pilot am Ende der Startbahn die Maschine noch über den kleinen Hügel hopsen lässt und damit die low-low Level Manövrierfähigkeit der F-4 zeigt.
> Das schafft m. W. nur noch ähnlich die altehrwürdige Saab Viggen.
> ...



Bist du ja ein richtiger Profi !
2500 war zB auch der Geschwaderkommandeur und der war eine Instanz auf der Mig-21.
Es gab auch Irrtümer, wo sich die Mig in den Boden bohrte, weil sie zu spät abgefangen wurde. Mussten die ein wenig buddeln, bei der Bergung...

Einige Piloten riskieren manchmal ein wenig zuviel.
Ich glaube auch das heutige Pilotrn überhaupt nicht mehr die Anzahl an Flugstunden erreichen können?
Wir hatten immer 3 Flugtage in der Woche, neben den ständigen Übungen und Alarmstarts zB Diensthabendes System.
Bei den Russen war da teilweise noch mehr los.

War auf jeden Fall eine interessante Zeit und ich bewunder schon was Kampfflieger leisten müssen. In der jetzigen Kampfumgebung, stelle ich mir die mentale Belastung schon gewaltig vor.


Übrigens wollen die USA keine Sicherheitsgarantien geben, aber Deutschland.
Verkehrte Welt?


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim klassischen Panzerkampf im offenen Gelände wäre zudem die schwächere Frontpanzerung ein klarer Nachteil, die im Gegenzug gleichstarke Seitenpanzerung von verringertem Nutzen.


Die Informationen die mir vorliegen, so ist die Frontpanzerung des Merkava gleichauf mit aktuellen westlichen Kampfpanzern und an den Seiten sogar etwas besser. Aber er ist eben auch spezifisch auf eine bestimmte Region zugeschnitten, während ein Leopard 2 an allen Ecken und Enden von Europa einsetzbar sein muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was erwartet man auch von einem extra schweren Infanterietransporter,


Auch wenn der Merkava die Option bietet: Die Hauptlast des Infanterietransport trug in Israel bislang der M113, neben diversen umgebauten Panzern aus eigenem Bestand oder erbeutet. Und zumindest der M113 wird derzeit durch den Namer ersetzt. (Wobei mir da wieder auffällt, dass der M113 neben M109 und M60 anscheinend nicht tot zu kriegen sind.)



> die in der Gegend sowieso nicht die allerbesten Gegenmaßnahmen erfordern?


Nicht die besten Gegenmaßnahmen erfordern? Der unmittelbare Nachbar Ägypten, unterhält die weltweit zweitgrößte Panzerflotte an M1A1. Diese soll im Laufe der nächsten Jahre mindestens auf A2 Stand gebracht werden und man hat zusätzlich noch Pläne, T90 für Landungsunternehmen und den südkoreanischen K2 anzuschaffen, um ältere Panzertypen abzulösen.


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2022)

Eine interessante Doku welche gestern Abend lief: ZDF Zoom - Aufrüstung zur Abschreckung?


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Informationen die mir vorliegen, so ist die Frontpanzerung des Merkava gleichauf mit aktuellen westlichen Kampfpanzern und an den Seiten sogar etwas besser. Aber er ist eben auch spezifisch auf eine bestimmte Region zugeschnitten, während ein Leopard 2 an allen Ecken und Enden von Europa einsetzbar sein muss.
> 
> 
> Auch wenn der Merkava die Option bietet: Die Hauptlast des Infanterietransport trug in Israel bislang der M113, neben diversen umgebauten Panzern aus eigenem Bestand oder erbeutet. Und zumindest der M113 wird derzeit durch den Namer ersetzt. (Wobei mir da wieder auffällt, dass der M113 neben M109 und M60 anscheinend nicht tot zu kriegen sind.)
> ...



Ich denke das gegen Ägypten die Atomwaffen als Drohung reichen.
Israels Armee scheint eher gegen Gegner wie die Palästinenser aufgestellt zu sein.
Wenn man die Ergebnisse gegen die Hisbollah sieht, wird Israel vielleicht etwas überschätzt.









						"Israelische Panzer versagten im Libanon"
					

"Ynet": Untersuchung angeordnet - 30 Mann getötet und 50 Panzer beschädigt




					www.derstandard.at
				




Sicher liegen da einige Jahre dazwischen, aber beide Seiten werden sich verbessert haben und die Zurückhaltung gegenüber der Hisbollah, erkennt man immer noch.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Informationen die mir vorliegen, so ist die Frontpanzerung des Merkava gleichauf mit aktuellen westlichen Kampfpanzern und an den Seiten sogar etwas besser.


Meinem Kentnisstand nach soll die Panzerung aktuelle Merkava Ausführungen besser sein als bei den Panzern anderer westlicher Panzernationen, aber dafür soll der Merkava bzgl. seiner Mobilität nicht ganz so leistungsstark abschneiden.
Letztlich aber kann es mit völliger Sicherheit niemand so genau sagen, was nun in letzter Instanz den Tatsachen entspricht (besonders in Bezug auf seine Panzerung), außer den Israelis selbst.

Allerdings würde stärkere Panzerung bei etwas weniger Mobilität (was nicht heißt das sie für die örtlichen Gegebenheiten / Bewegungsentfernungen nicht immer noch hinreichend ausreichend ist) in Bezug auf die israelische Militärdoktrin, den Einsatzdistanzen über die wir hier in der Region sprechen und den primär potenziellen Feinden schon Sinn machen, da die Ressource Soldat im Vergleich zu den Nachbarn (Syrien, Iran, Ägypten) für Israel nur in einem sehr begrenzt limitierenden Umfang zur Verfügung steht, während eine hohe Mobilität der Merkava auf Grund der geringen Distanzen in Israel und Umgebung nicht entscheidend für die operativen Ergebnisse ist und die israelische Doktrin ja auch grundsätzlich keine initialen großangelegten offensiven Operationen über weite Flächen vorsieht, sondern ehr in erster Instanz die Verteidigung / Abwehr gegen mögliche Angreifer auf eigenen Boden, in vorbereiteten Stellungen und nach ausreichender Schwächung dann Gegenoffensiven.

Was noch das vergleichsweise hohe Gewicht des Merkava betrifft, ist das gar nicht so entscheidend, da ehr weicher Boden in der Region nicht so sehr einen entscheidend häufig auftretenden negativen Faktor darstellt, so dass sein Gewicht, für ein speziell den lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst entwickeltes Fahrzeug, für das israelische Militär keinen signifikanten Nachteil darstellt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht die besten Gegenmaßnahmen erfordern? Der unmittelbare Nachbar Ägypten, unterhält die weltweit zweitgrößte Panzerflotte an M1A1.


Nur Exportversionen des M1A1 / A2.
Die fahren auch schon im Irak seit einigen Jahren umher und da hat sich schon gegen den IS gezeigt das diese wohl, gerade im Bezug auf die Eigenschaften der Panzerung, nicht den Kampfwert der US-eigenen M1A1 / A2 erreichen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was noch das vergleichsweise hohe Gewicht des Merkava betrifft, ist das gar nicht so entscheidend, da ehr weicher Boden in der Region nicht so sehr einen entscheidend häufig auftretenden negativen Faktor darstellt, so dass sein Gewicht, für ein speziell den lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst entwickeltes Fahrzeug, für das israelische Militär keinen signifikanten Nachteil darstellt.



Das ist ein wichtiger Faktor und genau das Gegenteil des russischen Panzerbaus.
Große Räume, Böden und Witterungbedingungen, die ein höhers Gewicht nachteilig macht.


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur Exportversionen des M1A1 / A2.


Ach stimmt, da war ja noch was mit den Export-Versionen. Schwächere Panzerung, schlechtere Optiken, schlechtere Feuerleitrechner, ...


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Habe ich gerade gefunden. 
Wirkt das auch gegen die Flugkörper die über dem Turm explodieren. Auf jeden Fall kann man die Abwehr mit einem Treffer verwechseln.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIpsOobz13I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist auch ein eingesetzter Panzer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht die besten Gegenmaßnahmen erfordern? Der unmittelbare Nachbar Ägypten, unterhält die weltweit zweitgrößte Panzerflotte an M1A1. Diese soll im Laufe der nächsten Jahre mindestens auf A2 Stand gebracht werden und man hat zusätzlich noch Pläne, T90 für Landungsunternehmen und den südkoreanischen K2 anzuschaffen, um ältere Panzertypen abzulösen.



Das heißt, Ägypten wird irgendwann in der zweiten Hälfte dieses Jahrzehnts mit Panzern auf dem Niveau eines M1A2s ausgerüstet sein - 25 Jahre nachdem der Merkava IV in Dienst gestellt wurde und eine Handvoll Jahre, nachdem Israel auf den Merkava V gewechselt ist. Wieso sollte es also für den Merkava IV erforderlich sein, gegen MBT dieser Klasse bestehen zu können? (Zugegebenermaßen dachte ich, die ägyptischen Abrams wären auf M1, nicht M1A1-Niveau. Scheinbar gilt das aber nur für die Frontpanzerung.)


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2022)

Wenn man sich die Auslandskunden von Militärtechnik  anschaut, darf auch der Blick darauf nicht fehlen, welcher grundsätzliche technische Stand erworben wurde und mit welchen "Ausstattungsmerkmalen",  ob Upgrades nachträglich bezogen werden und wie es mit dem allgemeinen Wartungsstand und natürlich auch dem Ausbildungsstand des Bedienpersonals aussieht.

Die Offensiv- und Defensivsysteme/-ausstattungen langlebiger Waffenplattformen werden im Ursprungsland im Schnitt alle zehn bis fünfzehn Jahre erneuert und sowohl den aktuellen Stand der Technik als auch ggf. veränderten Bedingungen angepasst. Staaten, die anderswo entwickelte Plattformen kaufen, erwerben üblicherweise bereits zum Kaufzeitpunkt nicht den neuesten Grad der Ausstattung und kaufen auch keine Upgrades nach, weil sie sich diese entweder nicht leisten können oder sie für ihr Anwendungsfeld gar nicht brauchen.

Nicht zuletzt ist es ein Unterschied, ob man beispielsweise damit rechnet, in Gefechte mit feindlichen Panzertruppen verwickelt zu werden oder ob man einfach nur ein fahrbares Geschütz braucht, mit dem man Stellungen ausräuchern kann und dem mit Toyata Pickups üblicherweise nicht beizukommen ist - sofern auf deren Ladefläche nicht gerade ein modernes Anti-Tank-System festgeschraubt sein sollte.  Aber selbst dann wird abgewogen, ob man sich eine komplette Überholung der Panzerung (oftmals gar nicht möglich und daher mit dem Kauf neuer Plattformen verbunden) gönnt oder doch nur erst einmal die nachrüstbaren Zielerfassungsysteme bestellt, mit denen man o.g. Pickups wegpusten kann, bevor sie ihrerseits in effektiver Reichweite sind.  Oder vielleicht doch das neueste elektronische Warnsystem, welches Defensivmaßnahmen auslösen kann, welche die Plattform bereits hergibt oder die man ihrerseits unkompliziert nachrüsten kann.

Gerade was Panzer gegen Panzer angeht, sind die Unterschiede im Kampfwert wohl gar nicht so groß, falls nicht gerade eine Seite  mit Ü50-Technik anrückt. Aber gegen luft- oder manngestützte Tankkiller, also sehr flexible Systeme, muss auch ebenso flexibel Schritt gehalten werden.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Keinen Plan, ob es hier schon mal thematisiert wurde, finde ich aber eine interessante Entwicklung.








						Boeing MQ-28 Ghost Bat - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Unbemannter KI-Wingman für Kampfflugzeuge mit Echtmannschaft.


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unbemannter KI-Wingman für Kampfflugzeuge mit Echtmannschaft.


Ich glaube schon und daran basteln einige.









						Rollout in Russland: Die Ochotnik-Drohne trägt jetzt eine flache Düse
					

In Russland arbeitet Suchoi weiter an seiner Stealth-Kampfdrohne S-70 Ochotnik. Gestern rollte in Nowosibirsk ein zweiter Prototyp des Nurflüglers ins Freie. Im Unterschied zum ersten besitzt er eine flache Schubdüse. Doch das ist nicht die einzige Verbesserung.




					www.flugrevue.de
				












						Russlands neuer Fighter: Auslandspremiere für „The Checkmate“
					

Im Juli sorgte Russlands Rüstungskonzern Rostec auf dem Aviasalon MAKS für eine Überraschung: Erstmals zeigte sich dort der Prototyp eines neuen Stealth Fighters, genannt "The Checkmate". Nun kommt das Flugzeug auch ins Ausland – und zwar zur Dubai Airshow.




					www.flugrevue.de
				




Beim nächsten Fighter wird das gleich mit einbezogen

Wie beurteilst du als Pilot diese Darstellung ?


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon und daran basteln einige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Drohne sieht ein wenig wie eine stark verkleinerte Version des B-2 Bombers der USA aus.
Die Drohne kann in dieser Geometrie gar nicht als "KI-Wingman" funktionieren, da  Nurflügler nicht an die Manövrierfähigkeit und vor allem Geschwindigkeit von Kampfflugzeugen herankommen.
Zumal ja auch eindeutig beschrieben wird, dass das Teil keinen Nachbrenner hat...
Deshalb sieht die QA-28 ja auch so aus, wie sie aussieht.

Der Checkmate Fighter erscheint optisch (etwas?) kleiner als die F-35 zu sein.
Er wird wohl Stealth können, aber nur wenig Kampmittelzuladung als Stealth-Flugzeug mit sich tragen können.
Erinnert mich ein wenig an die F-5 der USA vom Konzept her (günstig, relativ klein, Betonung auf Exportmarkt)


Beide sollen gem. den Angaben ca. 2024 Serienreife haben, während die USA (F-22, F-35, B-2, RQ-170, RQ-180, X-47B und sehr merkwürdiges: https://futurezone.at/digital-life/...ea-51-stealth-drohne-air-force-ngad/401912842 )
aber auch China (J-20, H-20, Lijian) solche oder ähnliche Teile bei der Truppe bzw. in der Einführung  hat.


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

Ich glaube das diese Verkleidung eher zum Testen ist. Für die Su-57 wird gerade das neue Triebwerk getestet.
Da wird sich einiges noch verändern.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube das diese Verkleidung eher zum Testen ist. Für die Su-57 wird gerade das neue Triebwerk getestet.
> Da wird sich einiges noch verändern.


Welche Verkleidung?


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Welche Verkleidung?


An der Ochotnik, weshalb der Nachbrenner nicht mehr eingesetzt werden kann.
Im Moment wird ein wesentlich verbessertes Triebwerk entwickelt, was im Prinzip das Standardtriebwerk für neu entwickelte Flugzeugd sein wird.

Obwohl es etwas länger ist als das Saturn AL-41F1, soll es dennoch leichter und einfacher in der Wartung sein, sowie ohne große Anpassungen des Flugwerks in die Su-57 einbaubar sein. Es besteht aus einem dreistufigen Niederdruckverdichter, einem fünfstufigen Hochdruckverdichter sowie jeweils nur einer Stufe für die Hoch- und Niederdruckturbinen.[44] Die Schubkraft ohne Nachbrenner liegt bei 118 kN, die mit Nachbrenner bei 168 kN (ältere Quellen geben 107/176 kN an).[44][45] Im November 2016 absolvierte das neue Triebwerk den ersten Prüfstandslauf,[46] am 5. Dezember folgte der erste Testflug im Prototyp T-50-2.[35] Ende 2020 wurde geschätzt, dass die Lieferung der neuen Triebwerke für die Serienproduktion der Su-57 im Jahr 2022 beginnen könnte.[47]





__





						DeWiki > Suchoi Su-57
					





					dewiki.de
				




Wobei auch Leistungen von 190kn angegeben wurden.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Das von dem Stealth Teil ist das Saturn AL-41F 








						Saturn AL-41 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



und das Teil von dem SU-57 ist das 117s:








						Saturn AL-31 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Teile, auch von der Größe, Leistung usw. her.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Ja Ja,

genauso wie die Produktion der gesammten Armata Plattform, ich frage mich nur mit was, wenn man noch nicht mal mehr in der Lage ist, die alten T-72 auf T90 Standard zu bringen.
Dann sollen sie in der LAge sein eine SU-57 in Stückzahlen zu produzieren, wer es glaubt.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Na ja, es ist eben auch viel "Eigenwerbung" von Russland da mit im Spiel, nach dem Motto:
"Schau, dass können wir auch." oder auch "Achtung, wir haben was viel gefährlicheres."

Die Kernpunkte sind immer:
Einsatzreif?
Veritable Stückzahl?
Ausgebildetes Personal?

Fehlt nur ein Punkt, braucht man das System aktuell nur für künftige eigene Entwicklungen und nicht als Sparringspartner ins Kalkül zu ziehen.

Nettes Beispiel ist der Armata T-14:
hieraus: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-14
_Die ersten 12 Serienpanzer sollen in den Jahren 2023 bis 2025 an die russischen Streitkräfte übergeben werden.[31]__[32]_
Die Stückzahl ist somit irrelevant, um in irgend einer Form und in irgend einem Land kriegsentscheidend zu sein.
Westliche Panzerweiterentwicklungen werden sich aber an dessen Fähigkeiten zwangsweise orientieren müssen.

Was mich echt wundert ist, dass der Typ nicht in der Ukraine zum Einsatz kommt - und wenn auch nur zu Testzwecken.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nettes Beispiel ist der Armata


Es gibt doch eine ganze Plattform für dieses System, Kampfpanzer, Schützenpanzer und Panzerhaubitze, von allen gibt es nur Prototypen mehr nicht und trotz vollmundiger Ankündigungen, gibt es laut Internet nirgends eine anstehende oder anlaufende Produktion, nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was mich echt wundert ist, dass der Typ nicht in der Ukraine zum Einsatz kommt - und wenn auch nur zu Testzwecken.


Die Befürchtungen sind wohl von russischer Seite schlicht zu groß das ein in der Ukraine abgeschossener T-14 Armata über die Ukrainer in die Hände des Westens gelangen könnte und man ihn so detailiert und eingehend studieren könnte, was alle Unsicherheiten die man bzgl. seiner Leistung / Fähigkeiten vom Westen aus aktuell mangels genauer Daten hat ausräumen würde.

Am Ende ist halt ein Panzer über dessen Leistungsdaten / Fähigkeiten man sich nicht vollständig sicher sein kann immer besser als ein Panzer den man sehr genau einschätzen und auf den man sich dann sehr gezielt anpassen kann, was für beide Seiten gilt (Westen, wie eben Russland). 

@Don-71


> Es gibt doch eine ganze Plattform für dieses System, Kampfpanzer, Schützenpanzer und Panzerhaubitze, von allen gibt es nur Prototypen mehr nicht und trotz vollmundiger Ankündigungen, gibt es laut Internet nirgends eine anstehende oder anlaufende Produktion, nicht mal ansatzweise.



Stimmt so nicht ganz.
Bei Uralwagonsawod gibt es wohl durchaus eine serienproduktionsfähige Produktionsstraße für den T-14 Armata. Warum er aber wohl noch nicht in Serienproduktion ist liegt wohl vor allen dadran dass das was man 2014/15 rum international vom T14-Armata vorgeführt hat einfach noch kein finaler / serienreifer Panzer war (auch abseits der noch nicht verbauten 152mm Kanone), der in Serienproduktion gehen konnte, sowie am recht hohen Beschaffungspreis.

Ersteres, das er noch gar nicht serienreif war, hatte man ja auch damals schon durchaus so vermutet und wird auch durch aktuellere bei Uralwagonsawod gemachten Aufnahmen des Armata belegt, wo es deutliche Unterschiede, schon alleine bei der Aufhängung des Laufwerks, gegenüber dem 2014/15er Armata gibt:









						T-14 Armata – Putins Superpanzer "nackt" auf dem Fließband
					

In der Panzer-Megafactory Uralwagonsawod geriet die Produktionsstraße des T-14 in die Kamera. Hier konnte man den Armata ohne Kleider – Module, Reaktivpanzerung und Blenden – sehen.




					www.stern.de
				




Trotzdem bleibt wohl mehr als fraglich ob wir in Zukunft überhaupt nennenswertere Stückzahlen des T-14 Armata sehen werden (größere Beschaffungslose).
Aktuell macht ja vieles ehr den Eindruck als würde man bei der russischen Armee dadrauf setzen den T-90M in großer Zahl beschaffen zu wollen, wohl alleine schon weil er auch eine gute Ecke günstiger als der Aramata ist und trotzdem diverse technische Verbesserungen der Aramata Plattform besitzt.

Kann also gut sein das der T-14 Aramata am Ende alleine schon von seinen beschaften Stückzahlen her kaum mehr wird als ein "Parade-Panzer und Versuchswaffenträger", für Verbesserungen die dann in die bereits bekannten T-Panzer Modelle geflossen sind und weiterhin werden.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Zeigt der Ukraine Krieg für euch eigentlich auch, dass es fast unmöglich ist ein Land dessen Zivilbevölkerung bis zum äußersten geht zu halten?


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zeigt der Ukraine Krieg für euch eigentlich auch, dass es fast unmöglich ist ein Land dessen Zivilbevölkerung bis zum äußersten geht zu halten?


Meinst du nicht erobern und oder besetzte Gebiete zu halten?
Ansonsten werde ich nicht so ganz schlau aus deinem Satz.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht erobern oder besetzte Gebiete zu halten?


Besetzte Gebiete halten, mit genügend Schwung kommt man ansonsten immer ziemlich weit


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zeigt der Ukraine Krieg für euch eigentlich auch, dass es fast unmöglich ist ein Land dessen Zivilbevölkerung bis zum äußersten geht zu halten?


Hmmm...
Seit der Etablierung der Nationalstaaten, wie wir sie heute eben kennen, "glückte" so was ähnliches seit den letzten 100 Jahren eigentlich nur mit der "Westverschiebung" Polens.
Mir fällt spontan kein Land seit 1900 ein, dass teilweise oder gänzlich von einem Nachbarn geschluckt wurde - unterschiedliche Volksgruppen/Nationalitäten vorausgesetzt.
In Abschwächung das Elsass, dessen Streitbeginn eigentlich schon bei der fränkischen Teilung begann.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Besetzte Gebiete halten, mit genügend Schwung kommt man ansonsten immer ziemlich weit


Die Umstände müssen "stimmen" und es muss Aussicht oder Möglichkeiten der Hilfe geben.

Exkurs:
Gerd Krumeich hatte mal bei Knopp eine Auseinandersetzung mit einem anderen Historiker wegen dem Versailler Vertrag.
"Er hätte den auch nicht unterschrieben", hätte die Entente doch versuchen sollen Deutschland zu besetzen, er glaubt an eine entschlossene deutsche Zivilbevölkerung und wenig motivierte Soldaten der Entente.
Hier habe ich allerdings auch so meine Zweifel, 2 Hungerwinter hinter der Bevölkerung, und wer sollte denn eventuell Hilfe bringen?!

Ich glaube es kommt sehr viel auf die Umstände und Situation an, auch sehr entschlossene Menschen treffen irgendwann eine Abwägung, wobei bei meinem Beispiel ja eher politische Motive und so etwas wie "nationale Ehre" eine Rolle gespielt hätten, die Soldaten der Entente waren ja jetzt nicht für Gräueltaten oder Massaker verschrien.
All das spielt eine Rolle und hier bei der Ukraine natürlich auch die Hilfe aus dem Westen, das darf man nicht unterschätzen, auch das fließt in die Abwägung der Menschen mit ein.


compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Seit der Etablierung der Nationalstaaten, wie wir sie heute eben kennen, "glückte" so was ähnliches seit den letzten 100 Jahren eigentlich nur mit der "Westverschiebung" Polens.
> Mir fällt spontan kein Land seit 1900 ein, dass teilweise oder gänzlich von einem Nachbarn geschluckt wurde - unterschiedliche Volksgruppen/Nationalitäten vorausgesetzt.
> In Abschwächung das Elsass, dessen Streitbeginn eigentlich schon bei der fränkischen Teilung begann.


Südtirol, der Vertrag von Trianon, gibt schon ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Umstände müssen "stimmen" und es muss Aussicht oder Möglichkeiten der Hilfe geben.


Die Aussicht auf diese Hilfe stimmt halt mehr Menschen ein alles zu opfern, aber stell dir mal vor
ein Land zu halten in dem ein massiver Anteil der Bevölkerung so kämpft wie die Taliban.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Südtirol, der Vertrag von Trianon, gibt schon ein paar Beispiele.


Jain, ohne jetzt einen Beispieldisput auslösen zu wollen.
Südtirol wäre evtl. mit dem Teilgebiet Donbass zu vergleichen.
Ungarn war vorher ein Vielvölkerstaat, der zu Gunsten der Tschechoslowakei, Polens Rumäniens und Jugoslawien aufgelöst wurde.

Ich hatte die Frage so verstanden, dass ein Land A (z. B. Frankreich) ein Land B (z. B. Spanien) militärisch angreift und komplett assimiliert.
Grenzgebiete mit einem Völkergemisch aus zwei oder mehreren Nationalitäten entstanden ja primär aus viel früheren Konflikten.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Aussicht auf diese Hilfe stimmt halt mehr Menschen ein alles zu opfern, aber stell dir mal vor
> ein Land zu halten in dem ein massiver Anteil der Bevölkerung so kämpft wie die Taliban.


Ja,
aber das kann man sehr schlecht mit Europa, der westlichen Welt oder anderen sagen wir mal weniger religiös motivierten Gegenden vergleichen.
Wie gesagt die Umstände sollten stimmen und es sollte am Horizont eine Möglichkeite der "Hilfe" geben, ich denke doch das die Mehrheit der Menschen die keine Fanatiker sind, eine *eher* rationale Abwägung treffen.

Ich finde deinen Punkt auch sehr interessant, weil zum Beispiel Herr Precht, bis die Tage noch, den Ukrainern diese Rationalität abgesprochen hat und gefordert hat, die sollen sich (aus Vernunftsgründen) sofort ergeben, wie er seit diesem Wochenende darüber denkt weiß ich nicht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ungarn war vorher ein Vielvölkerstaat, der zu Gunsten der Tschechoslowakei, Polens Rumäniens und Jugoslawien aufgelöst wurde.


Ungarn wurde nicht aufgelöst, sondern die KuK Monarchie und viele ungarische Minderheiten, leben nun in der Ukraine, Rumänien etc..
Aber ansonsten bin ich bei dir.

edit.
die Frage wäre bezogen auf eine Invasion der japanischen Hauptinseln durch die USA  im WWII auch interessant, dem ist man ja bewusst aus dem Wege gegangen, durch die Atombomben und der kulturellen Vergangenheit der Japaner bezogen auf ihren Samurei "Ethos".


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fehlt nur ein Punkt, braucht man das System aktuell nur für künftige eigene Entwicklungen und nicht als Sparringspartner ins Kalkül zu ziehen.



Der Armata ist einfach eine neue Stufe im Panzerbau und wegweisend. Es gibt auch keine Druck ihn unbedingt in den Dienst zu pressen. Er wird ausgiebig getestet und dazu gehört die Aufstellung einer begrenzten Einheit, um ihn in der Praxis zu testen und Grundlagen für eine Truppeneinführung zu schaffen.
Dazu gibt es Versuche ihn als Drohne zu nutzen, oder mit einer 152mm Kanone auszurüsten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> genauso wie die Produktion der gesammten Armata Plattform, ich frage mich nur mit was, wenn man noch nicht mal mehr in der Lage ist, die alten T-72 auf T90 Standard zu bringen.
> Dann sollen sie in der LAge sein eine SU-57 in Stückzahlen zu produzieren, wer es glaubt.



Die Plattform mit unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen existiert doch schon? Was ist daran fraglich ? Effiziente Produktion von unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen. Am Ende sitzen auch Buk und Co auf dem gleichen Fahrgestell. Man fängt mit der Entwicklung nicht an wenn man sie benötigt, sondern lange vorher.

Mit dem Glauben ist so eine Sache.
Die Modifikationen des T-72 B3 usw, erfüllen den Standard des T-90, sind aber preiswerter. Wobei auch der T-90 älteren Datums ist und modernisiert wurde.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Besetzte Gebiete halten, mit genügend Schwung kommt man ansonsten immer ziemlich weit



Warum unbedingt Gebiete halten, wenn es nicht aus taktischer Sicht wichtig ist ?
Kiew ist da so ein Beispiel aus der neueren Zeit.
Genauso ist die Frage ob man überall angreifen muß, statt einfach eine Region abzusichern und den Gegner über freies Feld kommen zu lassen ?
Zuerst müssen gegnerische Truppen von der Versorgung abgeschnitten, in isolierte Gruppen aufgespalten und danach außer Gefecht gesetzt werden.
Gebiete fallen einem danach zu.

Mit genügend Schwung, musst du aber auch den Nachschub organisieren, Flanken sichern und die besetzten Gebiete kontrollieren. Dazu benötigst du eine Menge an Truppen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage so verstanden, dass ein Land A (z. B. Frankreich) ein Land B (z. B. Spanien) militärisch angreift und komplett assimiliert.
> Grenzgebiete mit einem Völkergemisch aus zwei oder mehreren Nationalitäten entstanden ja primär aus viel früheren Konflikten.


Auf die Idee kommt auch keiner, aber heutzutage geht es ja darum bestimmte politische und wirtschaftliche Interessen umzusetzten.
ZB Jugoslawien, Irak, Afghanistan,  oder Libyen,  wo man bestimmte Ziele erreichen und sich danach wieder zurückziehen wollte, bzw freundliche Regierungen einsetzt.Klappt oft nicht, gehört aber nach Clausewitz zum Repertoire und Ziel von Kriegen.
Erobern ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu teuer.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Aussicht auf diese Hilfe stimmt halt mehr Menschen ein alles zu opfern, aber stell dir mal vor
> ein Land zu halten in dem ein massiver Anteil der Bevölkerung so kämpft wie die Taliban.


Woher bekamen Taliban Waffen und Ausrüstung und ihr religiöses Rüstzeug ?

Heute ist die Beeinflussung der Menschen durch die Medien einer der wichtigsten Punkte in der gesamten Kriegsführung .
 Ohne diesen Faktor, wären viele sicher nicht bereit ihr Leben zu riskieren, dazu ist das Leben viel zu wertvoll.


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

Wollte mal etwas zu den DDR BMPs finden und ob die Schweden sie umgerüstet haben, aber leider nichts gefunden. Dafür eine schöne Seite, mit Bildern unterschiedlicher Entwicklungsvarianten.
Typisch russisch und könnte etwas die Entwicklung vom Armata verständlich machen.









						Der BMP 1
					

Der BMP 1 war in der NVA und den Mitgliedsstaaten des Warschauer Vertrages ein weit verbreitetes und äußerst zuverlässiges Fahrzeug. Der BMP ist der Jaguar unter den Schützenpanzern. Er ist ein Spitzenprodukt der Panzerkonstrukteure der sowjetischen Rüstungsindustrie zur damaligen Zeit...




					bmp-freunde.jimdofree.com


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Drohne sieht ein wenig wie eine stark verkleinerte Version des B-2 Bombers der USA aus.
> Die Drohne kann in dieser Geometrie gar nicht als "KI-Wingman" funktionieren, da  Nurflügler nicht an die Manövrierfähigkeit und vor allem Geschwindigkeit von Kampfflugzeugen herankommen.



BAE strebt mit einer ähnlichen Geometrie > Mach 1 an, das ist mit Konzept Nurflügler durchaus drin. Nur wenn man deutlich über 2 hinaus will, kommt man einem Lifting Body halt immer näher und das sind ganz offensichtlich nicht die von den Russen gewählten Proportionen. Ein Waffenträger muss aber ohnehin nur die Marsch- nicht die Höchstgeschwindigkeit des Jägers mitmachen bzw. maximal dessen Topspeed im Tiefflug, wobei man selbst da Abkürzungen nehmen kann, wenn man keinen fragilen Menschen mitschleppt.

Beweglichkeit für Nahkampf oder komplexe Ausweichmanöver hat dagegen bislang kein einziges der KI-Konzepte proklamiert. Das wäre steuerungstechnisch auch viel zu riskant für das bemannte Flugzeug (wenn man so präzise und schnell lenken könnte, dann würde man mit der Technik unausweichbare Raketen bauen) und es ist in den meisten Luftkampfsituationen nur eine von zwei Optionen, wenn man keinen Menschen an Bord hat. Die zweite: Sei dank fehlender Manövrierfähigkeit soviel billiger, dass du leicht ersetz werden kannst.



> Zumal ja auch eindeutig beschrieben wird, dass das Teil keinen Nachbrenner hat...
> Deshalb sieht die QA-28 ja auch so aus, wie sie aussieht.



Vermute eher, dass sie so aussieht, weil die F-35 (ihrerseits kein Rekordsprinter) bis auf Flügel und Leitwerk so aussieht und Copy&Paste billiger ist als von 0 neu zu entwickeln.



> Der Checkmate Fighter erscheint optisch (etwas?) kleiner als die F-35 zu sein.



Größere Spannweite, rein optisch im Verhältnis dazu längerer und breiter Rumpf. Das ist kein kleiner Vogel, wenn auch scheinbar ein flacher.



> Er wird wohl Stealth können, aber nur wenig Kampmittelzuladung als Stealth-Flugzeug mit sich tragen können.



Er ist auf alle Fälle recht breit im Vergleich zur Höhe, aber nur mit einem Triebwerk ausgestattet, dass maximal gleich groß ist. Zudem sitzt kein Pilot drin. Die größere Reichweite wird auch etwas Platz für Tanks kosten (das schlankere Profil, die kleineren Trag- und Leitflächen sowie möglicherweise höhere Effizienz bei Optimierung auf niedrige Geschwindigkeiten und Gewichtseinsparungen durch Verzicht auf hohe G-Festigkeit bringen aber auch viel), aber da wird auch einiges an zusätzlichen, internem Waffenvolumen eingeplant sein.




compisucher schrieb:


> Was mich echt wundert ist, dass der Typ nicht in der Ukraine zum Einsatz kommt - und wenn auch nur zu Testzwecken.



Was sollen sie da testen? Wie gut er eine Javelin von unbemerkten Bodentruppen aushält?

Bei den bislang minimalen Stückzahlen wäre ein Einsatz schon wegen der mangelnden Ersatzteilversorgung und Wartungsqualifikation fragwürdig, zudem können selbst erfahrene Kommandeure eine so kleine Zahl nur schwer effektiv einsetzen. Und dann stellt sich noch die Frage: Gegen was?
In der Ukraine tobt kein Krieg Panzer gegen Panzer, die T-72 stehen all zu oft als fahrbare Wachbunker in der Landschaft herum.


----------



## Tschetan (5. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zudem sitzt kein Pilot drin



Checkmate wird als leichter einstrahliger Jäger konzipiert, als Ergänzung zur Su-57 und für den Export.
Zweisitzer und Drohne sind damit auch geplant. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sollen sie da testen?



Die Su-57 war schon in Syrien 








						Suchoi Su-57: Russlands missverstandener Stealth-Kampfjet der 5. Generation
					

Die Su-57 ist ein hochmanövrierfähiger Luftüberlegenheitsjäger mit einem im Vergleich zu bisherigen russischen Modellen stark reduzierten Radarquerschnitt. Sie soll u.a. zur Bekämpfung von Stealth-…




					konflikteundsicherheit.wordpress.com
				




Guter Artikel. Hatten hier schon das Thema Stealth und es wird hier gut erklärt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Ukraine tobt kein Krieg Panzer gegen Panzer, die T-72 stehen all zu oft als fahrbare Wachbunker in der Landschaft herum.



Bei Brahzkovka gab es heute eine " Panzerschlacht" zwischen einer russischen und ukrainischen Kolonne.
Dazu kann man den Einsatz in Mariupol sehen. Schnelles vorrasen, feuern und wieder zurück.
Soll ganz gut gegen Javelins helfen,  bzw etwas hinter den Bodentruppen bleiben.
In den Videos die zu sehen sind, nehmen sie sehr aktiv an den Kämpfen teil und nach anfänglichen Problemen, haben sie die Situation wohl mit Jav und Co ganz gut im Griff.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> BAE strebt mit einer ähnlichen Geometrie > Mach 1 an, das ist mit Konzept Nurflügler durchaus drin. Nur wenn man deutlich über 2 hinaus will, kommt man einem Lifting Body halt immer näher und das sind ganz offensichtlich nicht die von den Russen gewählten Proportionen. Ein Waffenträger muss aber ohnehin nur die Marsch- nicht die Höchstgeschwindigkeit des Jägers mitmachen bzw. maximal dessen Topspeed im Tiefflug, wobei man selbst da Abkürzungen nehmen kann, wenn man keinen fragilen Menschen mitschleppt.


Na ja, so aus der Hüfte sind die Vorteile eines Nurflüglers primär bei einer höheren Effizienz der Triebwerksleistung (der von dir genannte "liftingbody + die strömungsgünstige Geometrie sorgen dafür) und militärisch natürlich bei reinen Nurflüglern ohne Leitwerke die geringere Radarerkennbarkeit.
Die Zelle kann m.W. sehr leicht gebaut werden und kann daher intern mehr mitschleppen bei gleicher Triebwerksleistung.
Die Zellen können nicht auf hohe G-Belastung ausgelegt werden, sonst überholt dich die Flügelspitze 
Bei Überschall nicken alle Flugzeuge, ohne Leitwerk würde ein reiner Nurflügler ohne Leitwerke sich schlichtweg zu Tode nicken bzw. über die Flügelachse anfangen zu rotieren.
Als Begleitjäger ist diese Flugzeugform alleine deswegen schon keine gute Wahl.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beweglichkeit für Nahkampf oder komplexe Ausweichmanöver hat dagegen bislang kein einziges der KI-Konzepte proklamiert.


Doch, sowohl MQ-28 als auch FCAS




__





						Laden…
					





					www.bdli.de
				



sind genau solche Konzepte, allerdings im ersten step natürlich noch (weit) vom finalen Ergebnis entfernt.
Militärisch macht ein echter wingman nur dann Sinn, wenn er den Rücken auch tatsächlich freihält.

Man muss nun zwischen zwei Szenarios unterscheiden.
Trifft eine militärisch überlegene Technologie auf eine militärisch unterlegene Technologie, also z. B. durchaus Ukraine mit ukrainischen Mig-29 auf russische SU-27/35 haben die Russen theoretisch immense Vorteile auf Grund der Abstandswaffen.
Bei ungefähr gleicher Technologie kommt es in der Regel unvermeidlich in den Nahkampf bis zum Dogfight.
die Aufgabenteilung ist selbsterklärend.
Während der Lead versucht, in günstige Schussposition mit IR-Raketen oder BK zu kommen, muss der Wingman coverarbeit leisten und den Rücken freihalten.
Im Prinzip bietet er gegenangreifenden Jägern seinen hintern zum Abschuss an und sorgt mit Ausbruchs-/Stör und Gegenangriffsmanövern dafür, dass der Lead seinen Treffer landen kann.
Der Wingman ist praktisch IMMER der erfahrene Pilot.

Die Erwartungshaltung an einen KI-gesteuerten Wingman wird also in der Zukunft tatsächlich die Rückendeckung BESSER als ein menschlicher Pilot sein.

Die USA (aber auch Chinesen !!!)sind da verdammt weit in der Entwicklung...
Bekannte/beobachtete Kenndaten: 
MQ-28 kann > 20-25 g (!!!) schlucken
Kampfkurvenradius ca. auf Augenhöhe eines Doppeldeckers bei 500 kn (!!!)
Beschleunigungswerte bei ca. 1,75 einer F-22
völlig Unbekannt: 
Fähigkeit der installierten KI



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre steuerungstechnisch auch viel zu riskant für das bemannte Flugzeug (wenn man so präzise und schnell lenken könnte, dann würde man mit der Technik unausweichbare Raketen bauen) und es ist in den meisten Luftkampfsituationen nur eine von zwei Optionen, wenn man keinen Menschen an Bord hat. Die zweite: Sei dank fehlender Manövrierfähigkeit soviel billiger, dass du leicht ersetz werden kannst.


JEDER Rakete kann man ausweichen.
Es ist eine Frage des Erkennens und der Geschwindigkeit einer Rakete.
Raketen haben den immensen Nachteil, dass sie auf Grund geringer Steuerflächen nur bedingt einem ausweichenden Ziel folgen können.
Alle Entwicklung geht derzeit in Richtung Geschwindigkeitsvorteil einer Rakete.
Will man den Bewegungsvorteil, sind sie maximal gleich schnell als ein Flugzeug = geringere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit.
Physik lässt sich somit nicht überlisten, entweder sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit oder sehr hohe Beweglichkeit


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermute eher, dass sie so aussieht, weil die F-35 (ihrerseits kein Rekordsprinter) bis auf Flügel und Leitwerk so aussieht und Copy&Paste billiger ist als von 0 neu zu entwickeln.


Sehe ich anders.
Die checkmate hat keine Höhenleitwerke am Heck, macht also die Bewegung über die Achsen mit den Querrudern der Hauptflügel und den schräg gestellten Seitenleitwerken.
Da Canards (Rafale/Eurofighter) fehlen ist das Flugzeug ganz offensichtlich weniger auf Manövrierfähigkeit als auf relativ hohe Vmax ausgelegt. Am ehesten mit einer Mirage 2000 vergleichbar.
Ironischer Weise wurde dem checkmate in den ersten "Mutmaßzeichnungen" Canards hinzugefügt und die Fachwelt ist nun etwas erstaunt (und lacht sogar darüber), dass keine mehr am Flugzeug dran sind.
Das aerodynamische Konzept vom Checkmateüberzeugt mich nicht wirklich.
Der sehr scharfe Lufteinlass unterhalb des Cockpits passt zu einem Hochgeschwindigkeitsjäger, aber nicht zu einem Stealth-Jäger.
 Irgendwie wurden da zwei unterschiedliche Konzepte in einer Zelle vermixt, so das kein klarer Vorteil von 
a) Jäger oder b) Stealth auf den ersten Blick erkennbar wär.

JaBo Eigenschaften dürften auf Grund der Steurungsproblematik ähnlich bescheiden sein, wie bei einer Mirage III oder 2000.

Da kommt mutmaßlich am Ende ein recht schneller, aber nicht allzu wendiger Jäger mit eher bescheidenen Stealtheigenschaften raus.
ICH vermute ja eher, dass da ein kostengünstiger Ersatz für die MIG-29 oder gar MIG-21 bei den einschlägigen Kunden der Russen kreiert wurde.
Kann von allem ein wenig aber nichts speziell herausragendes.

Die chinesische Jengdu J-20 überzeugt mich da deutlich mehr, zumal sie schon im Einsatz ist...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zudem sitzt kein Pilot drin.


Der ceckmate ist ganz klar auf noch menschliche Besatzung in der Mainstreamvariante ausgelegt.
Eine fortschrittlicheres Konzept für eine nur KI benötigt kein Cockpit.

Edit:
Diese russische Drohne, die wie ein B-2 Bomber aussieht, sieht verdammt einer seit Jahren im Einsatz befindlichen Chinesischen Drohne ähnlich.
Schätze, da wurde von den Russen schlichtweg was nachgebaut.




__





						Hongdu GJ-11 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

> Bei dem getesteten System, dem „Hypersonic Air-breathing Weapon Concept“ (HAWC), handelt es sich um ein Projekt für einen neuen Langstrecken-Luft-Boden-Lenkflugkörper, der von der Rüstungsforschungsbehörde des amerikanischen Verteidigungsministeriums und der US-Luftwaffe entwickelt wird. Laut Angaben des Pentagon-Vertreters wurde der Flugkörper von einem vor der Pazifikküste fliegenden amerikanischen Langstreckenbomber des Typs B-52 aus gestartet. Mit Hilfe seines Scramjet-Triebwerks habe der HAWC-Flugkörper anschließend auf mehr als die fünffache Geschwindigkeit beschleunigt. Er sei in rund 20.000 Meter Flughöhe und 500 Kilometer weit geflogen. Es handele sich um den ersten erfolgreichen Test des HAWC in der Version des Rüstungsherstellers Lockheed Martin. Das Wettbewerberkonsortium von Raytheon und Northrop Grumman hatte bereits im September vergangenen Jahres einen eigenen HAWC-Flugkörper erfolgreich getestet.



Quelle: USA testen Hyperschallwaffensystem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu kann man den Einsatz in Mariupol sehen. Schnelles vorrasen, feuern und wieder zurück.



Mit einem Panzer auf schon halb zerschossen Bauten zufahren, feuern und zurückfahren kann man auch auf Übungsplätzen. Zugegebenermaßen spritzt da nicht so schön das Zivilistenblut, aber vielleicht kann man ja russische Wehrpflichtige als alternatives Ziel nehmen, anstatt sie in der Ukraine zu verheizen? Kommt aufs gleiche raus.

Auf alle Fälle muss man für sowas keine Vorserienmodelle/Prototypen in Gefahr bringen.





compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, so aus der Hüfte sind die Vorteile eines Nurflüglers primär bei einer höheren Effizienz der Triebwerksleistung (der von dir genannte "liftingbody + die strömungsgünstige Geometrie sorgen dafür) und militärisch natürlich bei reinen Nurflüglern ohne Leitwerke die geringere Radarerkennbarkeit.
> Die Zelle kann m.W. sehr leicht gebaut werden und kann daher intern mehr mitschleppen bei gleicher Triebwerksleistung.
> Die Zellen können nicht auf hohe G-Belastung ausgelegt werden, sonst überholt dich die Flügelspitze
> Bei Überschall nicken alle Flugzeuge, ohne Leitwerk würde ein reiner Nurflügler ohne Leitwerke sich schlichtweg zu Tode nicken bzw. über die Flügelachse anfangen zu rotieren.



Das ist alles keine Frage der Trennung zwischen Flügel und Rumpf, sondern der Streckung des ganzen Systems. Man kann auch einen Nurflügel Hoch-G-tauglich bauen und man kann ihn lang genug machen, dass er auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten stabil bleibt. Das größte Problem ist die Flügeldicke, denn Nurflügler nutzen normalerweise schon schlankere Profile, um bei gleicher Spannweite (=> Querstabilität, aerodynamische Effizienz <Mach 1) weiterhin die richtige Menge Auftrieb zu haben, und man muss ziemlich groß bauen (YB-49), damit überhaupt Menschen in den Flügel reinpassen. Ausgehend von schlanken Überschallprofilen ergäbe das ein Flugzeug von enormen Abmessungen.

Somit kommen solche Konstruktionen erst in Frage, wenn man den Piloten weglässt.

(Sehr zu dessen Freude vermutlich, denn so ein extrem langgestrecktes Design könnte auch nur bedingt Landeklappen einsetzen ohne die Nase in den Boden zu bohren, hätte also vermutlich ziemlich extreme Anforderungen bei der Landung.)



> Doch, sowohl MQ-28 als auch FCAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitat aus deinem eigenen Link:
"Remote CARRIER: .. Aufklärung, elektronische Kampfführung, ... Force Multiplier"
Nix mit Luftkampfmanövern. Aller bislang gezeigten (Designer-)Bilder schreiben der selbststeuernden Komponente auch eine komplett andere, für enge Manöver denkbar ungeeignete Aerodynamik zu.

Zum Abstand zwischen Konzept und Wirklichkeit sagt das PDF eigentlich auch alles.

"Ki", "Schwarmtechnologie" und "Laser" passen bei so einem Projekt ja zufällig tatsächlich, modern eingestreutes Denglisch in einer deutschen Übersicht schon weniger, aber "Cloud ... Weltraum ... Cyber ... Quantentechnologie ... klimaneutral"? Die haben bei ihrem Bullshit-Bingo noch "Fusion", "Nano" und vor allem "Blockchain" vergessen. Und natürlich "Hyperschall". Ganz konkret dagegen "bis zu" 30000 Arbeitsplätze und Steuereinnahmen versprechen...

Toll aber, dass es "auch nach 2040 flexibel ... angepasst" werden kann. Bei einem Waffenprojekt, dass mit der typischen Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit nicht vor 2050 in nenneswerter Zahl bei der Truppe stehen kann und das laut dem Paper selbst bis 2090 laufen wird, klingt es doch mal richtig geil, dass man nicht nur Feinde aus den 2030ern bekämpfen kann. Klares "shut up and take my money"-Specialfeature, mehr geht einfach nicht!
[/Ironie]

Genau solche Phrasendreschprojekte sind es, die eine fähige Bundeswehrverwaltung den Konzernen meiner Meinung links und rechts so über die Ohren ziehen sollte, dass die freiwillig in die Grundausbildung wechseln. Wenn die Industrie "europäische Lieferketten aufbauen", "Cloud-Lösungen und ... Netzwerke" entwickeln, "Technologieentwicklung für ... zivile Anwendungsfelder" betreiben, "Urban Air Mobility" voranbringen und "innovative Flugzeugantriebe", "neue Materialien und Verfahren" in ihr Angebot aufnehmen möchte, dann soll sie das mal bitte schön selbst finanzieren.
Die Bundeswehr braucht einsatztaugliches Material, dass solches Know-How integriert, aber sie ist nicht dafür da, privatwirtschaftliche Risikoforschung mit ungewissem Ausgang und Gesamtbudget zu finanzieren. Wahrscheinlich endet das wieder wie Eurohawk...



> die Aufgabenteilung ist selbsterklärend.
> Während der Lead versucht, in günstige Schussposition mit IR-Raketen oder BK zu kommen, muss der Wingman coverarbeit leisten und den Rücken freihalten.



Ein immer größerer Teil der Raketen setzt auf Radar, vom Radar des Trägerflugzeugs kontrollierte Startphase oder hat zumindest schwenkbare IR-Sensoren mit Erfassungsbereichen >180 °. Ich würde nicht damit rechnen, dass FCAS oder irgend ein anderen Luftkampfsystem, dessen Entwicklung jetzt beginnt, sich 2050 noch damit herumschlagen muss, dass das gesamte Fluggerät auf den Feind ausgerichtet werden muss. Und statt Bordkanonen reden wir mittlerweile von autonmen Abwehrstationen mit 180° Schwenkbereich zumindest bei den größeren Jagdbombern (z.B. potentieller SU-34-Nachfolger). Die können sicherlich nicht nur auf anfliegende Raketen feuern.



> Die Erwartungshaltung an einen KI-gesteuerten Wingman wird also in der Zukunft tatsächlich die Rückendeckung BESSER als ein menschlicher Pilot sein.



Das wäre die Anforderung, wenn er dein Einsatzprofil fliegen sollte, ja. Aber soweit ist die Technik noch lange nicht und das behauptet auch niemand.



> Bekannte/beobachtete Kenndaten:
> MQ-28 kann > 20-25 g (!!!) schlucken




Quelle?
Es spricht zwar technisch nichts dagegen, das Ding so stabil zu bauen (ökonomisch und strategisch schon eher), aber wie bitte soll es das mit den Stummelfügelchen für mehr als ruckartige Mini-Kurskorreturen im Tiefstflug nutzen? Da müsste das Ding ja in die 5-Tonnen-Klasse abgemagert werden, damit die Flächenlast in aerodynamisch tragbaren Bereichen bleibt. Sonst kommt es aus der ersten Kurve mit 0 Restenergie raus und muss schon fast nach der nächsten Thermik suchen  .


_Kleine Entschuldigung an der Stelle: In meinem letzten Post habe ich zwar dein "Checkmate" gelesen, aber irgendwie trotzdem weiter die Drohne im Kopf gehabt. Diverse Antworten erübrigen sich damit._




> Der sehr scharfe Lufteinlass unterhalb des Cockpits passt zu einem Hochgeschwindigkeitsjäger, aber nicht zu einem Stealth-Jäger.



Abwarten, wie hoch "Hochgeschwindigkeit" ist. Bis in den mittleren Mach 1,x-Bereich kommt man gut mit Kunststoffen aus, die so gut wie keinen Radarquerschnitt haben und kleine, leichte, günstige Maschinen sehen oft extrem schnittig aus, auch wenn sie vergleichsweise langsam fliegen.

Natürlich ist es, gerade bei russischen Studien die medialwirksam gezeigt werden, auch gut möglich, dass mal wieder ein paar geil aussehende, ausländische Ideen zusammgeklatscht wurden, nur damit es geil aussieht.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es, gerade bei russischen Studien die medialwirksam gezeigt werden, auch gut möglich, dass mal wieder ein paar geil aussehende, ausländische Ideen zusammgeklatscht wurden, nur damit es geil aussieht.



Machen Sie ja seit vielen Jahrzehnten. Wenn man überlegt wie die Mig-21 die Phantom ausgetanzt hat und deutsche Mig-29 in den USA die Nato Piloten zur Verzweiflung trieben, haben sie ganz gut "geklatscht".
Anfang der 90er gab es in den USA mal einen Wettkampf von F-15 gegen Su-27, wo sie auch geschlagen wurden.




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/MilitaryPorn/comments/5movlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hyperschall haben sie ja auch geklaut...

Bei dem Panzer ging es um seine Einsatzspectrum und das man scheinbar nicht darauf verzichten kann.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist alles keine Frage der Trennung zwischen Flügel und Rumpf, sondern der Streckung des ganzen Systems. Man kann auch einen Nurflügel Hoch-G-tauglich bauen und man kann ihn lang genug machen, dass er auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten stabil bleibt. Das größte Problem ist die Flügeldicke, denn Nurflügler nutzen normalerweise schon schlankere Profile, um bei gleicher Spannweite (=> Querstabilität, aerodynamische Effizienz <Mach 1) weiterhin die richtige Menge Auftrieb zu haben, und man muss ziemlich groß bauen (YB-49), damit überhaupt Menschen in den Flügel reinpassen. Ausgehend von schlanken Überschallprofilen ergäbe das ein Flugzeug von enormen Abmessungen.


Es ging hier konkret um das postulierte Einsatzprofil der Ochotnik Drohne, die @Tschetan verlinkt hatte.
Natürlich kann man, bar jeglicher Vernunft, ein für Langstreckeneinsatz bei hoher Unterschallgeschwindigkeit ausgelegtes Flugzeugprofil, derart verbiegen, dass es evtl. auch in den Überschall kommt.
Das ist aber nicht die Frage gewesen.
Die Frage ist, ob ein solches Flugzeugprofil als autonomer Begleitjäger ala Wingman funktioniert = Nein, weil Nurflügler prima gerade aus fliegen aber echt beschissen im Kurvenkampf sind.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Abstand zwischen Konzept und Wirklichkeit sagt das PDF eigentlich auch alles.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich endet das wieder wie Eurohawk...


Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein.
Technologisch geht es aber in die richtige Richtung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein immer größerer Teil der Raketen setzt auf Radar, vom Radar des Trägerflugzeugs kontrollierte Startphase oder hat zumindest schwenkbare IR-Sensoren mit Erfassungsbereichen >180 °. Ich würde nicht damit rechnen, dass FCAS oder irgend ein anderen Luftkampfsystem, dessen Entwicklung jetzt beginnt, sich 2050 noch damit herumschlagen muss, dass das gesamte Fluggerät auf den Feind ausgerichtet werden muss.


Das tun die Raketen schon heute nicht 
Du kannst, sofern du eine elektronische Aufschaltung hast, sowohl eine AIM.-120 als auch ein AIM-9 nach vorne abschießen, und dennoch ein Flugzeug, das hinter dir fliegt treffen. Die Raketen fliegen simpel einen Bogen.
Die Russen haben das Konzept bei IR-Raketen, dass sie zumindest die Rüstmöglichkeit haben, diese rückwärtsschießend zu montieren.
Ein 3D-360° Angriffsszenario ist heute Standard und der Wingman wichtiger den je.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und statt Bordkanonen reden wir mittlerweile von autonmen Abwehrstationen mit 180° Schwenkbereich zumindest bei den größeren Jagdbombern (z.B. potentieller SU-34-Nachfolger). Die können sicherlich nicht nur auf anfliegende Raketen feuern.


Nun, alles schon dagewesen. Auch die B-52 hatte ursprünglich 4x 12,7 mm BK bzw. 1x20 mm Vulkan im Heck. Auch die Tu-95 hatte was ähnliches.
Die Problematik ist bei all diesen Systemen, dass sie auf Grund ihres Gewichts und Abschussenergien nur in größeren Flugzeugen untergebracht werden können udn das Abschießen der Munition zu erheblichen Gewichtsverlagerungen führt.
Die Entwicklung geht eigentlich in eine andere Richtung, dass eben "smarte" Munition , welche in gewissem Umfang selbst steuernd ist, entwickelt wird.
BK werden auch in ferner Zukunft notwendig sein.
nicht umsonst erhalten selbst  die F-22 oder counterparts immer noch eine Kanone, denn beyond-visual-range oder Mittelstreckenraketen (eben AIM-120) haben eine reale Trefferchance von unter 40%, eine AIM-9 ungefähr ähnlich.
Wie weiter oben beschrieben, hängt es sehr vom Technologieunterschied der Gegner ab. Bei ungefähr gleich entwickelten Flugzeugen kommt es bei 60-70% der Fälle in den tatsächlichen Dogfight.
Und somit bei einer angedachten KI-Wingmanunterstützung zu ähnlichen benötigten Flugleistungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quelle?


Äh - der Sprung ist eigentlich von unter 20g auf über 20g das Bemerkenswerte.
Und die Dauer ist entscheidend 
Ein Durchschnittsschleudersitz macht zw. 20 und 27,5 für wenige millisekunden.
Ein Bleistift, dass aus 1 m Höhe dir vom Schreibtisch auf denFfliesenboden fällt, hatte 1000 g^^

In der Regel werden die Flugzeugzellen so ausgelegt, dass der Faktor der maximalen Pilotenbelastung = 9g mal 1,5 genommen wird = 13,5 g
Ich kann jetzt hier kaum manuals öffentlich machen, wo noch ein gewisser Stempel drauf ist, OK?

Glaube mir einfach an der Stelle, dass sowohl USA, als auch China, Russland weiss ich nicht, an Flugzeugzellen arbeiten, die für Dauerbelastungen im Minutenbereich > 50g ausgelegt werden.

Das ist auch deswegen notwendig, weil bei einem normalen Pulldown Manöver recht schnell für Sekundenbruchteile 10-12 g erreicht werden, was natürlich ix mit der 9 g Belastung im Kurvenkampf zu tun hat (außer der Kraft auf die Zelle selbst).
Z. B. eine F-16 kann von der Zelle her knappe 13,5 g ertragen, ein Eurofighter sogar tatsächlich 14 g.
Die F-22 ist angeblich von der Zellenstabilität her bis zu 15,5 g ausgelegt, dafür gibts aber nix konkretes im Netz.
Nur Militärforenangaben von US F-22 Piloten.

Das Problem ist der Pilot.
Man löste das, in dem man ab den ca. 1980gern den Piloten um 20-35° geneigte (liegende Position) Schleudersitze gab und nicht nur eine Druckhose, sondern einen ganzen Druckanzug und natürlich den bekannten Joystick mit Armablage statt dem Steuerknüppel.
Dadurch konnte man operativ von 7 g auf derzeit ca. 9 g hochfahren.
interessantes Nebengimmick: die Mig-29 ist das mir bekannte einzig zugelassene Militärflugzeug, dass 10g fliegen kann und darf.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es spricht zwar technisch nichts dagegen, das Ding so stabil zu bauen (ökonomisch und strategisch schon eher), aber wie bitte soll es das mit den Stummelfügelchen für mehr als ruckartige Mini-Kurskorreturen im Tiefstflug nutzen? Da müsste das Ding ja in die 5-Tonnen-Klasse abgemagert werden, damit die Flächenlast in aerodynamisch tragbaren Bereichen bleibt. Sonst kommt es aus der ersten Kurve mit 0 Restenergie raus und muss schon fast nach der nächsten Thermik suchen  .


Es ist relativ einfach.
Man macht es ähnlich der SU-35 und dreht die komplette Maschine.
Bei ausreichend Triebwerkkraft kein Thema, Limit wie immer nur der Pilot.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwarten, wie hoch "Hochgeschwindigkeit" ist.


Vom Design her, ob es tatsächlich mehr als 1,2 oder 1,6 Schall schafft, weiss ja keiner, ausschließlicher Kommentar zum Konstruktionselement.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Zahlen alle im Video stimmen aber gut gemacht finde ich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CqGeAmVu1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

Gut gemacht. 
Sollte der Letzte erkennen wo der Krieg gewonnen wurde.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gut gemacht.
> Sollte der Letzte erkennen wo der Krieg gewonnen wurde.


Auf der Karte erkennt man den Grund überhaupt nicht.
Der lag nämlich in den USA.








						Stalin 1943: „Ohne Hilfe der Alliierten hätten wir den Krieg verloren“
					

Alle Frühjahre wieder überfluten Russlands Mächtige und Medien die Öffentlichkeit mit einem Tsunami von wehrhistorischem Eigenlob. Ein kritischer Blick auf Mythos und Wahrheit.




					www.zukunft-braucht-erinnerung.de


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der lag nämlich in den USA.


Yup.
An den 3 x 8 Stunden Schichten täglich in den US Fabriken, ohne die die Rote Armee weder LKW oder Nahrungsrationen ab 1942 gehabt hätte.
Hier haben ja so einige Leute ihr völlig eignens Weltbild.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

Nicht nur LKWs:
Von den USA wurden über 400.000 Jeeps und LKW, 13.000 Lokomotiven und Güterwagen, 90 Frachtschiffe, 4000 Bomber, 10.000 Jagdflugzeuge und über 7000 Panzer an ihre sowjetischen Alliierten geliefert. Die Briten und Kanadier lieferten weitere 5000 Panzer und 7000 Flugzeuge.
Aus:








						Leih- und Pachtgesetz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Oder andersherum, ohne die USA würden wir jetzt in  "Großgermania" leben...^^


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht nur LKWs:
> Von den USA wurden über 400.000 Jeeps und LKW, 13.000 Lokomotiven und Güterwagen, 90 Frachtschiffe, 4000 Bomber, 10.000 Jagdflugzeuge und über 7000 Panzer an ihre sowjetischen Alliierten geliefert. Die Briten und Kanadier lieferten weitere 5000 Panzer und 7000 Flugzeuge.
> Aus:
> 
> ...


Das ist durchaus richtig, entscheidend für den Krieg waren abe die Lieferungen des



> Das 1. Moskauer Protokoll wurde am 1.10.1941 in höchst bedrängter Lage für die Rote Armee unterzeichnet. Der deutsche Vormarsch auf Moskau wurde wieder aufgenommen, Anfang Oktober führten die Kesselschlachten von Wjasma und Brjansk eine der größten militärischen Katastrophen für die Rote Armee herbei.
> 
> Die Zusagen des Protokolls für den Zeitraum Okt41 bis Juni 1942, also für 9 Monate (bis zum erforderlichen Anschlußprotokoll):
> 
> ...



Die UdSSR verlor 1941/1942 fast 50% ihrer Nahrungs Anbaufläche und war ab Ende 1941 von einem LKW Engpass betroffen, der auch nicht produktionstechnisch die nächsten 2 Jahre hätte aufgefangen werden können. (1941 Umwandlung vieler Produktionstädten zur Panzerproduktion)
Die verbliebenen Anbauflächen waren logistisch wesentlich "schlechter", da weit verstreut.
Dadurch das die USA seit Dezember 1941 im großen Maßstab Weizen und Essensrationen lieferte, die *direkt* zentral über das Eisenbahnetz verteilt werden konnten (Armee und Produktionsstädten), sowie bis September 1942 80000 LKW lieferten, machten sie die Rote Armee überhaupt operationfähig!
Diese beiden Faktoren bedingen sich untereinander, da ohne den Weizen und Essenrationen, hätte die UdSSR große Mengen LKW von der Roten Armee abziehen müssen, um die Ernte einzubringen und vor allen dingen an die Bahnhöfe zu transportieren , um sie dann zu verteilen.
Der Weizen, die Essenrationen und LKW Lieferungen waren 1942 absolut entscheidend, darüber hinaus bestand 80-90% der Führungsmittel der Roten Armee und VVS (Rote Luftwaffe) 1942 aus USA Funkgeräten und Feldtelefonen.

Ohne diese Lieferungen hätten die Reserven für  Opertion Uranus (Einschließung Stalingrad) und Operation Mars (Gegenangriff bei Reschew) gar nicht gebildet werden können
Dazu kommt die zwangsweise Umschichtung der Militärausgaben, Forschung und Produktion des 3. Reiches mit Schwerpunkt auf Luftwaffe und U-Boote, durch die Westalliierten. Bereits 1942 wanderten 70-75% aller Rüstungsausgaben in Luftwaffe und U-Boote, das Heer und die Panzerproduktion konnte sich da nur stumm hintenanstellen.
Mit der Niederlage bei Stalingrad war die Operative Niederlge perfekt und alle weiteren Lieferungen, beschleunigten die Niederlage des 3. Reiches.

Quellen. Verschiedene aber hauptsächlich David Glantz und US War Department, "Quantities of Lend-Lease Shipments World War II"


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

Na wenn man sieht das Russland trotz des Rückzuges nach Osten und Verlagerung der Industrie nach Osten,  im Laufe des Krieges alleine 50000 T34, T-34-85 baute, sollte man die Hilfe des Westen als Willkommen, aber nicht entscheidend sehen. Sie überbrückt eine Phase.
Die Frage stellt sich auch, welche Panzer sie erhielten und wie groß die Kampfkraft war.
Bei den Flugzeugen entschieden nicht westliche Modelle den Kampf, sondern IL-2 und Jaks.
Nicht zu vergessen, das durch die Ostfront, die Wehrmacht keine Reserven für den 
weiteren Luftkrieg gegen England hatte und die Kriegsführung in Afrika für die Engländer wesentlich erleichtert wurde. 
Sicher wäre auch eine Landung in der Normandie, ohne den Druck der roten Armee im Osten, zum Scheitern verurteilt gewesen.
Der Luftkrieg über Deutschland hätte auch einen anderen Verlauf genommen.
Ja, man hat Russland am Anfang sicher geholfen, aber die kämpften im Prinzip gegen " Westeuropa", da fast die gesamte Industrie durch die Nazis genutzt und gegen die SU mobilisiert wurde.


Bevor übrigens massive Hilfe 1941 eintrudeln,, verlor die Wehrmacht die " Schlacht von Moskau", ab Oktober 1941.



"über „die völlige Verausgabung der Truppe und die Notwendigkeit von Ablösungen“. Generalstabschef Franz Halder notierte: „Die Truppe ist hier am Ende.“ Regimenter, normalerweise bis zu 3000 Mann unter dem Kommando eines Obersten, bestünden nur noch aus 400 Gewehren, geführt von einem Oberleutnant."









						Zweiter Weltkrieg: Warum die Wehrmacht den Winter 1941/42 überlebte - WELT
					

Die sowjetische Offensive im Dezember 1941 stoppte nicht nur den deutschen Angriff auf Moskau, sondern brachte die ganze Ostfront ins Wanken. Dass sie hielt, verdankte sie nicht zuletzt Stalin.




					www.welt.de
				




"Als die Front schließlich im Februar 1942 in einem winterbedingten Stellungskrieg erstarrte, zählte die Wehrmacht rund eine Million Gefallene, Verwundete, Kranke und Vermisste. Als Ersatz standen einschließlich der Genesenen gerade einmal 500.000 Mann bereit. Auch die Verluste an Fahrzeugen und weiterem Material waren kaum zu ersetzen"


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Na wenn man sieht das Russland trotz des Rückzuges nach Osten und Verlagerung der Industrie nach Osten,  im Laufe des Krieges alleine 50000 T34, T-34-85 baute, sollte man die Hilfe des Westen als Willkommen, aber nicht entscheidend sehen. Sie überbrückt eine Phase.
> Die Frage stellt sich auch, welche Panzer sie erhielten und wie groß die Kampfkraft war.
> Bei den Flugzeugen entschieden nicht westliche Modelle den Kampf, sondern IL-2 und Jaks.
> Nicht zu vergessen, das durch die Ostfront, die Wehrmacht keine Reserven für den
> ...


Wo soll man bei so viel geballten Unsinn anfangen?

Auch 100000 Panzer sind ein Haufen Metallschrott bei Tiefen Operationen ohne motorisierte Infantrie zur Deckung!
Ohne die LKW der USA keine Opertionen der Roten Armee und keine Nahrung für Industriearbeiter und Soldaten
Das mit den IL-2 und Jaks ist der ultimative Scherz, das erste mal, dass die VVS einigermaßen känpfen konnte, und nur Dank der Führungsmittel und technischen Upgrades aus den USA war bei Kursk, nur das da schon 80% der LW nach Westen verlegt war, durch den Bomberkrieg der Westalliierten.
Entschieden haben den Luftkrieg in *ganz *Europa Spitfire und Thunderbolt plus Lancaster und B-17 und nichts anderes.
Du hast so wirklich gar keine Ahnung von Militär, Operationen, Verbundenen Waffen und Operationen, von Luftwaffe schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Krass! Wieder was dazu gelernt. Das Russland damals soviel Kriegsmaterial von den USA bekommen hatte wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass! Wieder was dazu gelernt. Das Russland damals soviel Kriegsmaterial von den USA bekommen hatte wusste ich gar nicht.


Kann man bei Wiki nachlesen, nur es hat nicht den Krieg entschieden. Man muß auch die Menge auf 4 Jahre verteilen und dann relativiert dich vieles.
Wirtschaftlich gesehen ist es schon verrückt, das Russland alleine 50000 T-34 Typen gebaut hat. Das bedeutet eben auch Motoren , Munition, Stahl, Kohle usw, unter diesen Bedingungen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ohne diese Lieferungen hätten die Reserven für Opertion Uranus


Was mich bei deinen Posts darüber wundert ist, dass du nie darauf eingehst wie sehr die sowjetische Industrie auch 
vor dem Krieg durch US Personal aufgebaut wurde.
Auch vermisse ich sowas wie Flugzeugbenzin bei dir, ich hab da Zahlen im Kopf in denen die Sowjets den Treibstoff für ihre modernen Maschinen nur zu weniger als 10 Prozent selbst produzieren konnten.


RyzA schrieb:


> Krass! Wieder was dazu gelernt. Das Russland damals soviel Kriegsmaterial von den USA bekommen hatte wusste ich gar nicht.


Ja man unterschätzt das manchmal...


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was mich bei deinen Posts darüber wundert ist, dass du nie darauf eingehst wie sehr die sowjetische Industrie auch
> vor dem Krieg durch US Personal aufgebaut wurde.
> Auch vermisse ich sowas wie Flugzeugbenzin bei dir, ich hab da Zahlen im Kopf in denen die Sowjets den Treibstoff für ihre modernen Maschinen nur zu weniger als 10 Prozent selbst produzieren konnten.


Das ist mir z.B. beides relativ neu und wusste ich so nicht und ich kann auch nicht alles wissen, auch ich kann nicht 24/7/365 nur Bücher konsumieren.
Aber Danke für die Hinweise, habe ich wieder etwas dazu gelernt.
Dass das Flugzeugbenzin der Amis mit 130 und dann vor allen dingen 150 Oktan ziemlich entscheidend war, das wusste ich. Die Engländer hatten ja schon vor der Luftschlacht um England schon hochoktanierten Sprit bei den USA eingekauft und konnt so ihre Merlin Motoren mit höherer Verdichtung (ergo mehr PS) fliegen.
Die LW hatte bis auf einzelne Geschwader mit bestimmten Flugzeugen die auf C3 liefen (120-130 Oktan) den ganzen Krieg über ihre Flugzeuge mit B4 (95 Oktan) am laufen, insoweit konnten die deutschen Motoren alleine schon nie mit der Verdichtung alliierter Motoren laufen, was ergo weniger Leistung bedeutete.

So als Vergleich der Merlin Motor hatte nur 28 Liter Hubraum, der DB 605 35 Liter allerdings konnte der Merlin dank dem wesentlich höher oktanierten Sprit auch mit wesentlich höherer Verdichtung laufen und generierte dann ab 1943 auch deutlich mehr Leistung plus seinen 2 Stufenlader.
Ich dachte halt, das die VVS meistens mit B4 geflogen ist über den Krieg.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo soll man bei so viel geballten Unsinn anfangen?
> 
> Auch 100000 Panzer sind ein Haufen Metallschrott bei Tiefen Operationen ohne motorisierte Infantrie zur Deckung!
> Ohne die LKW der USA keine Opertionen der Roten Armee und keine Nahrung für Industriearbeiter und Soldaten
> ...



Ich denke nicht das du russische Militärliteratur gelesen hast ?
Nur mal zu den Luftstreitkräften der SU und ihrem Nachschub

"Bereits vom Juli bis zum September 1941 lieferten die Werke der Flugzeugindustrie an die Front 4517 Kampfflugzeuge. (3) Insgesamt wurden in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 1941 8444 Kampfflugzeuge, einschließlich  5229 Jagdflugzeuge (2211 MiG-3, 2141 LaGG-3, 877 Jak-1) produziert. In den Klammern merken wir an, daß Deutschland, für welches ganz Europa arbeitete",  in beiden Jahreshälften des Jahres 1941 nur 2850 Jagdflugzeuge produzierte."
Bereits vom Juli bis zum September 1941 lieferten die Werke der Flugzeugindustrie an die Front 4517 Kampfflugzeuge. (3) Insgesamt wurden in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 1941 8444 Kampfflugzeuge, einschließlich  5229 Jagdflugzeuge (2211 MiG-3, 2141 LaGG-3, 877 Jak-1) produziert. In den Klammern merken wir an, daß Deutschland, für welches ganz Europa arbeitete",  in beiden Jahreshälften des Jahres 1941 nur 2850 Jagdflugzeuge produzierte."





__





						Mark Solonin. Historiker. Personale Webseite.Kapitel 28. Luftüberlegenheit
					






					www.solonin.org
				




Das im ersten halben Jahr. 

Zum Vergleich produzierten die USA rund 200000 Flugzeuge im 2.WK, Russland zwischen  110-120000 Flugzeuge
Panzer USA rund 95000 und Russland über 105000.
Wenn man nur diese Produktionszahlen sieht und ihren Einsatz auf einen Kriegsschauplatz, ist es falsch zu behaupten, das Russland ohne die Lieferung, meist zweitrangigen Kriegsmaterials, untergegangen wäre.
Kriege werden durch Wirtschaft gewonnen.

Klar war die Hilfe wichtig,  aber sie begann erst ab 1943 richtig und da waren viele große Schlachten geschlagen und die russische Rüstungsindustrie lief auf vollen Touren.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist mir z.B. beides relativ neu und wusste ich so nicht und ich kann auch nicht alles wissen, auch ich kann nicht 24/7/365 nur Bücher konsumieren.


Na ich hab gedacht, dass wenn ich das mitbekommen hab, dass du das erst recht mitbekommen hast 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur mal zu den Luftstreitkräften der SU und ihrem Nachschub


Ja schön.
Und?
Treibstoff? Einzelteile der Flugzeuge? Logistik für den Betrieb?

Denk doch mal an GB letztens, oh Tankstellen bekommen kaum noch Benzin. Woran lag es?
Lastwagenfahrer fehlten. Ein Teil der Kette hat alles ausgebremst.
Außerdem ist der Zeitpunkt der Ausfälle grade im Krieg sehr wichtig.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na ich hab gedacht, dass wenn ich das mitbekommen hab, dass du das erst recht mitbekommen hast
> 
> Ja schön.
> Und?
> ...



Ich denke zB das alleine 1941 nach dem Angriff, fast 8500 Flugzeuge an die Front geliefert wurden und die Russen kein Problem hatten die Dinger in die Luft zu bringen.
Trotz riesiger Verluste, konnten sie diese während des ganzen Krieges ausgleichen und ihre Streitkräfte ausbauen.
Dazu benötigt man Flugzeuge, Treibstoff und Fluglehrer, um neue Piloten auszubilden.
Wie geschrieben, due Hilfe war wichtig, aber hat den Krieg an der Ostfront nicht entschieden.

Übrigens haben die Russen vor dem Krieg sehr stark kooperiert. 
ZB Junkers und andere Firmen und Produkte. Auch im militärischen nutzte Deutschland die SU für Forschung und Entwicklung.


Da schon einmal ein Beitrag des Österreichischen Heeres im Thread verlinkt wurde, passt das ganz gut.

Hier eine interessante Analyse der militärischen Situation in der Ukraine.
Schön zu erkennen die drohende " Einkreisung", die viele, trotzt deutlicher Signale, nicht erkennen konnten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baW0m83O99c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (6. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kann man bei Wiki nachlesen


Kann man dann ja auch wenigstens mal verlinken...


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kann man dann ja auch wenigstens mal verlinken...



Ich habe nur den Tip gegeben bei Wiki nachzusehen, wenn er erstaunt ist. Er antwortete auch auf Dons Text. 
Bin mir also keiner Schuld bewusst.
Wobei Don natürlich einen Link hätte anführen können...., aber eigentlich sollte ja jeder bei Interesse mal googlen, ist hier ja keine Doktorarbeit?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ging hier konkret um das postulierte Einsatzprofil der Ochotnik Drohne, die @Tschetan verlinkt hatte.
> Natürlich kann man, bar jeglicher Vernunft, ein für Langstreckeneinsatz bei hoher Unterschallgeschwindigkeit ausgelegtes Flugzeugprofil, derart verbiegen, dass es evtl. auch in den Überschall kommt.
> Das ist aber nicht die Frage gewesen.
> Die Frage ist, ob ein solches Flugzeugprofil als autonomer Begleitjäger ala Wingman funktioniert = Nein, weil Nurflügler prima gerade aus fliegen aber echt beschissen im Kurvenkampf sind.



Ich komme nicht mehr ganz mit:
Reden wir jetzt von einem konkreten Einsatz"profil", dass entweder hochbeweglich im Unterschall bis transsonischen Bereich sein kann ODER gut für höhere Überschallgeschwindigkeiten, aber unabhängig von der Bauform selten für beides? Oder reden wird davon, was prinzipiell mit Nurflüglern möglich und welche aerodynamischen Profile und Proportionen sie dafür bräuchten?



> Technologisch geht es aber in die richtige Richtung.



Das zweifelt niemand an. So wie nahezu jede militärische Entwicklung, die man in Deutschland die letzten Jahrzehnte angestoßen hat. Die großen Defizite gibt es am anderen Ende: Man muss nicht nur in die richtige Richtung losspazieren, sondern man muss auch bei einem konkreten, homogenen, zu den tatsächlichen Anforderungen passenden Endprodukt ankommen. Und das geht mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit in die Hose, weil die Konzerne darauf aus sind, für möglichst viel Steuergeld möglichst viel Know-How aufzubauen, dass sie dann auf dem freien Markt teuer verkaufen können. Aber nicht darauf, der Bundeswehr das nötige Equipment zu liefern. (Im Gegenteil, je größer die Lücken, desto lukrativer die Nachrüstung.)
Und die Bundeswehrverwaltung lässt das halt in der Regel mit sich machen und steigt nicht den Abzockern aufs Dach, sondern dem Parlament, dass noch mehr Kohle rüberschieben soll. Genau nach so einem Szenario ließt sich für mich auch das neue Projekt: Bereits in die offizielle Broschüre dreht sich zu >>80% nicht, darum, was am Ergebnis toll für die Bundeswehr wäre, sondern was an seiner Entwicklung toll für die Unternehmen ist (und dank abfallender Brotkrumen in weit geringerem Maße auch für deren Wahlkreise winkwink). Der BDLI verspricht nicht einmal, dass sie ein tolles Produkt bauen werden, sondern nur, dass seine Mitglieder danach wissen, wie man ein tolles Produkt bauen sollte.
Falls mal ein kritischer Kunde vorbeikommt, der auf sein Budget achtet. 



> Ein 3D-360° Angriffsszenario ist heute Standard und der Wingman wichtiger den je.



Damit wird aber dessen Fähigkeit zu schneller Neuausrichtung irrelevant, insbesondere wenn man nicht einen, sondern ein halbes Dutzen haben. Wieso sollte ein Kugelschwarm möglichst schnell um irgend eine Achse rotieren können?



> Die Problematik ist bei all diesen Systemen, dass sie auf Grund ihres Gewichts und Abschussenergien nur in größeren Flugzeugen untergebracht werden können udn das Abschießen der Munition zu erheblichen Gewichtsverlagerungen führt.



Die Tu-95 hatte laut Wiki 200 Schuss zu je rund 250 g. Also maximal 50 kg, wenn man sie komplett leerschießt. Das ist auch bei deutlich kleineren Flugzeugen problemlos machbar; ein Eurofighter verbraucht bei maximalem Schub die gleiche Menge Sprit binnen 20 Sekunden. (Nichts desto trotz soll FCAS ja [insert Dr. Evil Zitat mit doppelten Anführungszeichen] bekommen)

Was dagegen ein Problem ist: Den kompletten Turm samt Druckkabine für den Schützen unterzubringen. Man braucht sich nur die Tu-14 anzugucken, um zu sehen, was der Waffenstand einer Tu-95 aus einem Flugzeug mit der halben Größe eine Su-34 macht. An der Tu-16 passte er schon etwas besser, stellt aber immer noch eine ordentliche Belastung der Zelle da, verhindert die Unterbringung eines vernünftigen rückwärtigen Radars, stört die Aerodynamik, etc.. All das gegen den praktisch nicht vorhandenen Nutzen einer handgeführten Kanone bei typischen Angreifern ab den 60ern haben zur Abschaffung der direkten Selbstverteidigung geführt.
Aber genau diese miese Bilanz verschiebt sich massiv, wenn man nur noch die reine Waffe in einem Mini-Turm unterbringt und ein hohe Zielgenauigkeit selbst gegen schnellste Objekte erreicht, in dem man moderne Steuerungstechnik nimmt. Blick über den Tellerrand zu Marine: Keine hat in den 60ern oder 70ern noch viel auf eine FLAK gehalten. Heute sind Phalanx, Kashtan, Goalkeeper, Meroka,... Standard. Und 2-3 Jahrzehnte später erreichen die Systeme Größen und Geschwindigkeiten, die sie auch wieder lufttauglich machen.



> Glaube mir einfach an der Stelle, dass sowohl USA, als auch China, Russland weiss ich nicht, an Flugzeugzellen arbeiten, die für Dauerbelastungen im Minutenbereich > 50g ausgelegt werden.



Ich zweifel ja, wie gesagt, nicht daran, dass man sowas bauen kann. Ingenieure träumen schon seit Ewigkeiten davon, nur leider platzen die Wassersäcke im Cockpit so leicht. Aber die MQ-28 einfach nicht wie etwas aus, bei dem ich mir eine Umsetzung solcher Wünsche als sinnvoll vorgestellt hätte.



> Es ist relativ einfach.
> Man macht es ähnlich der SU-35 und dreht die komplette Maschine.
> Bei ausreichend Triebwerkkraft kein Thema, Limit wie immer nur der Pilot.



Triebwerkskraft ist aber eben nicht unbegrenzt und die QM-28 hat trotz Außenabmessungen jenseits einer F-35 weiterhin nur ein Triebwerk, dass den Proportionen nach auch keinen größeren Durchmesser haben kann. (Masse konnte ich leider keine Angaben zu finden, deswegen die F-35 selbst als Beispiel im weiteren Verlauf)
Und die F-35 ist definitiv kein Muster, dass eine Minute bei 50 g oder auch nur 25 g fliegt, auch nicht ohne Piloten und mit noch so vielen Verstärkungen. Bei 25 g reden wir hier, wenn schon etwas Sprit raus ist, immer noch von 700 "Tonnen" = 7 MN, die in der Kurve nach außen drücken. Das übersteigt die Auftriebsfähigkeiten von 42 m² Tragfläche radikal. Da nützt es auch nichts, wenn du die Kiste mit Schubvektor auf 90° Anstellwinkel bringst, die kachelt erstmal in der bisherigen Richtung weiter und ehe du sie mit deinen mickrigen 0,2 MN Nachbrennerschub nenneswert in die neue Orientierung beschleunigt hast, vergehen sowieso Ewigkeiten. Um 25 g auch nur halbwegs aerodynamisch fliegen und den Schwung in eine neue Richtung mitnehmen zu können, würde ich ein Design in Richtung einer Draken zzgl. großzügigen Canards bei radikaler Abmagerungskur erwarten.

(50 g? Weit jenseits meines aerodynamischen Vorstellungsvermögens. Mal so als Überschlagsrechnung: Leitwerk und Rumpf einer F-35 haben maximal die doppelte Grundfläche der Tragflächen, also angenommene 136 m² Gesamtfläche die der Vogel in den Wind stellen kann. Nimmt man dafür den cW-Wert einer flachen Platte an - real ist sie auch in der Richtung noch deutlich windschlüpfriger - ergibt das bei @1080 km/h Bewegung in dieser Richtung und unter Vernachlässigung erster transsonischer Effekte nur 6,3 MN maximalem Luftwiderstand. Das heißt um das maximale Startgewicht überhaupt mit 25 g abzubremsen, müsste eine F-35 bereits mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit quer zur eigentlichen Flugrichtung unterwegs sein. Sonst kann sie schlicht rein aerodynamisch nicht den nötigen Widerstand aufbringen und driftet einfach auf einer balistischen Bahn mit geringerer Krafteinwirkung davon.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Krass! Wieder was dazu gelernt. Das Russland damals soviel Kriegsmaterial von den USA bekommen hatte wusste ich gar nicht.



Das entscheidende war das nicht-Kriegsmaterial. Wie dargelegt wurde: Nur dank der Hilfslieferungen konnte sich die Sowjetunion auf den Krieg konzentrieren. Die eigentlichen Kampfhandlungen wurden dann überwiegend mit eigenem Militärgerät gewonnen. Aber ohne die Hilfe hätte Stalin mehr Menschen verhungern lassen, als real im Krieg gefallen sind.


----------



## Tschetan (7. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das entscheidende war das nicht-Kriegsmaterial. Wie dargelegt wurde: Nur dank der Hilfslieferungen konnte sich die Sowjetunion auf den Krieg konzentrieren. Die eigentlichen Kampfhandlungen wurden dann überwiegend mit eigenem Militärgerät gewonnen. Aber ohne die Hilfe hätte Stalin mehr Menschen verhungern lassen, als real im Krieg gefallen sind.



Sicher nicht ganz falsch, aber wenn man beachtet das die richtige Hilfe erst ab 1943 begann und da der " Zahn" bei der Wehrmacht dabei war gezogen zu werden, kann man behaupten, das die SU sicher auch alleine gewonnen hätte.

"Der größte Teil der Lieferungen erfolgte erst ab 1943, so dass während der Schlacht von Stalingrad erst 5 % der sowjetischen Militärfahrzeuge aus Importen bestanden.[16] Auf Grund logistischer Schwierigkeiten wurden im Herbst 1942 statt der geplanten 1.608.000 short tons nur 840.000 short tons von den USA verschifft.[17]"





__





						DeWiki > Leih- und Pachtgesetz
					





					dewiki.de
				




Wenn man betrachtet das GB die dreifache an Unterstützung aus dem LLP erhalten hat, erkennt man die Leistungen der SU im wirtschaftlichen Bereich.
GB war immerhin noch eine riesige Kolonialmacht.


----------



## Don-71 (7. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das entscheidende war das nicht-Kriegsmaterial. Wie dargelegt wurde: Nur dank der Hilfslieferungen konnte sich die Sowjetunion auf den Krieg konzentrieren. Die eigentlichen Kampfhandlungen wurden dann überwiegend mit eigenem Militärgerät gewonnen. Aber ohne die Hilfe hätte Stalin mehr Menschen verhungern lassen, als real im Krieg gefallen sind.


Die LKW waren trotzdem entscheidend, weil du mit Panzern ohne motorisierte Infantrie zu der Zeit vielleicht 50km vorstößt, danach macht die Wehrmacht die Nachschubwege dicht und fängt an die Panzer in Ruhe zu zerstören.
Die US LKW waren mit die Basis für die Operationen der Roten Armee 1942, natürlich noch neben den Essensrationen und den Weizenlieferungen. Dazu kamen noch die ganzen Führungsmittel und Funkgeräte für die Armee und die VVS.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ohne die Hilfe hätte Stalin mehr Menschen verhungern lassen, als real im Krieg gefallen sind.


Das wären aber viele gewesen. Im zweiten Weltkrieg sollen 60-80 Millionen Menschen gestorben sein.
Aber Stalin hatte geschätzte 3-7 Millionen seiner Landsleute (Bauern usw) verhungern lassen. Hatte ich gelesen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die LKW waren trotzdem entscheidend, weil du mit Panzern ohne motorisierte Infantrie zu der Zeit vielleicht 50km vorstößt, danach macht die Wehrmacht die Nachschubwege dicht und fängt an die Panzer in Ruhe zu zerstören.
> Die US LKW waren mit die Basis für die Operationen der Roten Armee 1942, natürlich noch neben den Essensrationen und den Weizenlieferungen. Dazu kamen noch die ganzen Führungsmittel und Funkgeräte für die Armee und die VVS.



Hätten doch wie die Wehrmacht auf Pferde setzen können?
Abgesehen davon verstehe ich nicht wie 5% am Fahrzeugbestand insgesamt, 1942  entscheidend sein lönnen?
Das galt bis zur Schlacht von Stalingrad.
Erst Ende 1943 begann die große Hilfe.


----------



## compisucher (7. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht mehr ganz mit:
> Reden wir jetzt von einem konkreten Einsatz"profil", dass entweder hochbeweglich im Unterschall bis transsonischen Bereich sein kann ODER gut für höhere Überschallgeschwindigkeiten, aber unabhängig von der Bauform selten für beides? Oder reden wird davon, was prinzipiell mit Nurflüglern möglich und welche aerodynamischen Profile und Proportionen sie dafür bräuchten?


Aaaaalso,
ICH kritsierte, dass die vom @Tschetan  verlinkte Drohne in der Beschreibung AUCH als Wingman-Begleitdrohne zum Einsatz kommen kann/soll. MEINE Begründung: Agilität, Manövierfähigkeit eines Nurflüglers ist einem Jagdflugzeugprofil unterlegen (sonst würde vermutlich die F-22 eher einer B-2 ähneln )
Darauf hin kam von DIR ein allgemeiner Abriss über Vorteile und theoretische Möglichkeiten eines Nurflüglers.
ICH war immer in der Gedankenwelt über die Sinnigkeit, einer zweifellos stealthfähigen Drohne als KI-Begleitjäger, die wie ein Nurflügler aussieht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das zweifelt niemand an. So wie nahezu jede militärische Entwicklung, die man in Deutschland die letzten Jahrzehnte angestoßen hat. Die großen Defizite gibt es am anderen Ende: Man muss nicht nur in die richtige Richtung losspazieren, sondern man muss auch bei einem konkreten, homogenen, zu den tatsächlichen Anforderungen passenden Endprodukt ankommen. Und das geht mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit in die Hose, weil die Konzerne darauf aus sind, für möglichst viel Steuergeld möglichst viel Know-How aufzubauen, dass sie dann auf dem freien Markt teuer verkaufen können. Aber nicht darauf, der Bundeswehr das nötige Equipment zu liefern. (Im Gegenteil, je größer die Lücken, desto lukrativer die Nachrüstung.)
> Und die Bundeswehrverwaltung lässt das halt in der Regel mit sich machen und steigt nicht den Abzockern aufs Dach, sondern dem Parlament, dass noch mehr Kohle rüberschieben soll. Genau nach so einem Szenario ließt sich für mich auch das neue Projekt: Bereits in die offizielle Broschüre dreht sich zu >>80% nicht, darum, was am Ergebnis toll für die Bundeswehr wäre, sondern was an seiner Entwicklung toll für die Unternehmen ist (und dank abfallender Brotkrumen in weit geringerem Maße auch für deren Wahlkreise winkwink). Der BDLI verspricht nicht einmal, dass sie ein tolles Produkt bauen werden, sondern nur, dass seine Mitglieder danach wissen, wie man ein tolles Produkt bauen sollte.
> Falls mal ein kritischer Kunde vorbeikommt, der auf sein Budget achtet.


Gut, dass theoretische Wunschvorstellungen, technische Umsetzung, Sinnigkeit der Anschaffung und Realität bei der BW Beschaffung verschiedene paar Stiefel sind, dem kann ich kaum widersprechen.
Die Entwicklungsingenieure bei z. B. Lookheed Martin oder Kraus-Maffei sind ja auch nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen, wenn sie ein Flugzeug oder Panzer entwickeln.
ICH bin immer ein Fan davon gewesen, lieber 100 Panzer von der Stange zu kaufen als nach 10 Jahren Lieferverzögerung mit nur 10 Panzern mit Carbon-Brillenablage angeben zu wollen...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit wird aber dessen Fähigkeit zu schneller Neuausrichtung irrelevant, insbesondere wenn man nicht einen, sondern ein halbes Dutzen haben. Wieso sollte ein Kugelschwarm möglichst schnell um irgend eine Achse rotieren können?


Es waren exemplarische Bilder des künftige Eurofighters...
DAMALS war tatsächlich vorgesehen, einen bemannten Jäger mit 3-4 Drohnen begleiten zu wollen.
die USA testeten bereits solche Konfigurationen mit dem Ergebnis:
Willste Chaos in der Luft haben, nimmste mehrere Drohnen, willste einen effektiven KI-Wingman, bleib bei einer.

hier war der Test mit einer F-35 und 5 oder 6 Drohnen:








						Fig. 1 F-35 with loyal wingmen UCAVs (Source: US Air Force 3 )
					

Download scientific diagram | F-35 with loyal wingmen UCAVs (Source: US Air Force 3 ) from publication: Conceptual design of a fifth generation unmanned strike fighter | Conceptual Design | ResearchGate, the professional network for scientists.




					www.researchgate.net
				




Was dann in 10 oder 20 Jahren als Serienmodell tatsächlich bei der Truppe eingeführt wird = keine Ahnung 

In der Tat wäre beim Einsatz von mehreren Drohnen die notwendige Beweglichkeit deutlich geringer, volle Zustimmung.
Setzt sich aber das "§klassische" KI-Wingman Thema durch, muss m. A. nach die Flugleistung  und Beweglichkeit einer solchen Drohne mind. der des eigentlichen Jägers entsprechen, im Idealfalls sogar noch deutlich darüber liegen. Ein KI-Wingman macht ja auch nur dann Sinn, wen es messbare Vorteile gegenüber einem normalen Begleiter gibt, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Tu-95 hatte laut Wiki 200 Schuss zu je rund 250 g. Also maximal 50 kg, wenn man sie komplett leerschießt. Das ist auch bei deutlich kleineren Flugzeugen problemlos machbar; ein Eurofighter verbraucht bei maximalem Schub die gleiche Menge Sprit binnen 20 Sekunden. (Nichts desto trotz soll FCAS ja [insert Dr. Evil Zitat mit doppelten Anführungszeichen] bekommen)
> 
> Was dagegen ein Problem ist: Den kompletten Turm samt Druckkabine für den Schützen unterzubringen. Man braucht sich nur die Tu-14 anzugucken, um zu sehen, was der Waffenstand einer Tu-95 aus einem Flugzeug mit der halben Größe eine Su-34 macht. An der Tu-16 passte er schon etwas besser, stellt aber immer noch eine ordentliche Belastung der Zelle da, verhindert die Unterbringung eines vernünftigen rückwärtigen Radars, stört die Aerodynamik, etc.. All das gegen den praktisch nicht vorhandenen Nutzen einer handgeführten Kanone bei typischen Angreifern ab den 60ern haben zur Abschaffung der direkten Selbstverteidigung geführt.
> Aber genau diese miese Bilanz verschiebt sich massiv, wenn man nur noch die reine Waffe in einem Mini-Turm unterbringt und ein hohe Zielgenauigkeit selbst gegen schnellste Objekte erreicht, in dem man moderne Steuerungstechnik nimmt. Blick über den Tellerrand zu Marine: Keine hat in den 60ern oder 70ern noch viel auf eine FLAK gehalten. Heute sind Phalanx, Kashtan, Goalkeeper, Meroka,... Standard. Und 2-3 Jahrzehnte später erreichen die Systeme Größen und Geschwindigkeiten, die sie auch wieder lufttauglich machen.


Nein, ja, ja.
Mir ging es bei Abwehrbewaffnung NICHT um das Gewicht von den paar hundert mitgeführten Schuss Munition, sondern
a) (wie von Dir ausgeführt) um das Einbaugewicht/Größe der Waffe.
und vor allem
b) um die strukturelle Zellenbelastung eine Flugzeuges bei Schuss und die enormen Rückstosskräfte eienr großkalibrigen Waffe
Solltest du jemals z, B. eine echte Schrotflinte abgeschossen haben, erinnern dich die Schmerzen an der Schulter noch ein paar Tage später an die Rückstossenergie.

Kurzum:
Bei großen Mehrzweckkampfflugzeugen /Bombern könnte eine rückwärtige Rohrbewaffnung durchaus immer noch eine Option sein. ich persönlich se da aber eher Systeme, die eine nur sehr geringe/keine Rohrausrichtungsmöglichkeit haben, sondern eher auf smarte Munition setzen.

Das größte potential sehe ICH aber bei künftigen Laser-Abwehrwaffen in Jets:








						Laser Pods for US Air Force Fighter Jets Are Shaping Up
					

The next steps for the U.S. Air Force's tactical airborne laser pods are finally here, with official plans to deliver a first prototype later this year.




					www.wissenschaft-x.com
				





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die MQ-28 einfach nicht wie etwas aus, bei dem ich mir eine Umsetzung solcher Wünsche als sinnvoll vorgestellt hätte.


Es ist ein Versuchsträger für die Strukturoptimierung, KI-Tests usw., KEIN Serienmodell.
Auch war der MQ-28 exemplarisch für die Entwicklung gedacht.
in den USA werden derzeit grob 6 oder 8 verschiedene Testmuster ausprobiert.





__





						Loyal Wingman – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



daraus:
_Die unbemannten Luftfahrzeuge sollen hierbei einen breiten Aufgabenbereich abdecken, indem sie selbständig Luftkämpfe durchführen, Luftnahunterstützung liefern, Begleitschutzaufgaben übernehmen, für Aufgaben in der elektronischen Kampfführung, der Zielmarkierung und zur Wahrnehmung von ISTAR-Aufgaben (Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Aquisition and Reconnaissance) eingesetzt werden können._

Der Versuchsträger von Boing sieht z. b. völlig anders aus...








						Boeing Reveals 'Loyal Wingman' Sidekick Drone for Fighter Jets
					

The robotic aircraft would fly shotgun with crewed aircraft, giving them an edge in combat.




					www.popularmechanics.com
				




Der von Kratos sieht so aus:








						Kratos XQ-58A – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Mit der MQ-25 wird z. B. ein unbemanntes Tankflugzeug getestet.








						Boeing MQ-25 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Mit der der X47 wurde schon 2011 an dem Thema gearbeitet (Träger-Drohne):








						Northrop Grumman X-47B - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Triebwerkskraft ist aber eben nicht unbegrenzt und die QM-28 hat trotz Außenabmessungen jenseits einer F-35 weiterhin nur ein Triebwerk, dass den Proportionen nach auch keinen größeren Durchmesser haben kann. (Masse konnte ich leider keine Angaben zu finden, deswegen die F-35 selbst als Beispiel im weiteren Verlauf)
> Und die F-35 ist definitiv kein Muster, dass eine Minute bei 50 g oder auch nur 25 g fliegt, auch nicht ohne Piloten und mit noch so vielen Verstärkungen. Bei 25 g reden wir hier, wenn schon etwas Sprit raus ist, immer noch von 700 "Tonnen" = 7 MN, die in der Kurve nach außen drücken. Das übersteigt die Auftriebsfähigkeiten von 42 m² Tragfläche radikal. Da nützt es auch nichts, wenn du die Kiste mit Schubvektor auf 90° Anstellwinkel bringst, die kachelt erstmal in der bisherigen Richtung weiter und ehe du sie mit deinen mickrigen 0,2 MN Nachbrennerschub nenneswert in die neue Orientierung beschleunigt hast, vergehen sowieso Ewigkeiten.


Da es sich augenscheinlich um einen Versuchsträger mit nur einem Triebwerk handelt und das Pratt & Whitney aus der F-35 eines der modernsten und stärksten Triebwerke mit 125 kN dry und 190 kN AB, gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass es sich genau um dieses Triebwerk auch handelt.
Die F-35 wird strukturell die 13,5 evtl. 15 g schaffen.
Navy Flugzeuge sind grundsätzlich auf ca. 15 g ausgelegt, um langfristige Strukturschäden bei Starts (3-6 g je nach Katapulttyp) und Landungen 4-8 g auszuschließen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um 25 g auch nur halbwegs aerodynamisch fliegen und den Schwung in eine neue Richtung mitnehmen zu können, würde ich ein Design in Richtung einer Draken zzgl. großzügigen Canards bei radikaler Abmagerungskur erwarten.


Aerodynamisch, ja.
Deltaflügler mit Canards sind was Kräfteverschub angeht, derzeit die beste mir bekannte Geometrie.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (50 g? Weit jenseits meines aerodynamischen Vorstellungsvermögens. Mal so als Überschlagsrechnung: Leitwerk und Rumpf einer F-35 haben maximal die doppelte Grundfläche der Tragflächen, also angenommene 136 m² Gesamtfläche die der Vogel in den Wind stellen kann. Nimmt man dafür den cW-Wert einer flachen Platte an - real ist sie auch in der Richtung noch deutlich windschlüpfriger - ergibt das bei @1080 km/h Bewegung in dieser Richtung und unter Vernachlässigung erster transsonischer Effekte nur 6,3 MN maximalem Luftwiderstand. Das heißt um das maximale Startgewicht überhaupt mit 25 g abzubremsen, müsste eine F-35 bereits mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit quer zur eigentlichen Flugrichtung unterwegs sein. Sonst kann sie schlicht rein aerodynamisch nicht den nötigen Widerstand aufbringen und driftet einfach auf einer balistischen Bahn mit geringerer Krafteinwirkung davon.)


Du denkst zu kompliziert.
Ich kann dir mit einer normalen Sportmaschine bis zum Strukturbruch vielfache g´s geben.
Einfaches Dippmanöver genügt (und mit ein Grund, warum so mancher Fluganfänger die ersten 200 h nicht überlebt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschetan (7. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ein KI-Wingman macht ja auch nur dann Sinn, wen es messbare Vorteile gegenüber einem normalen Begleiter gibt, oder?



Ich habe so einen  " Wingman" eher als Ergänzung verstanden?
Es reicht doch Drohnen zu haben, die meine eigene Aufklärungsreichweite erhöht, damit den Piloten mit seinem Flugzeug von der Gefahr fernhält und für bestimmte Aufgaben die Menge an Waffen erhöht?
Auf der einen Seite wird erklärt das die F-35 so unheimlich schwer zu entdecken ist und Einschränkungen in der Flugleistung daher locker wegsteckt, auf der anderen Seite sollen Drohnen um alles Kreise fliegen?
Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum wir nix auf die Reihe bekommen?


----------



## compisucher (7. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe so einen  " Wingman" eher als Ergänzung verstanden?
> Es reicht doch Drohnen zu haben, die meine eigene Aufklärungsreichweite erhöht, damit den Piloten mit seinem Flugzeug von der Gefahr fernhält und für bestimmte Aufgaben die Menge an Waffen erhöht?
> Auf der einen Seite wird erklärt das die F-35 so unheimlich schwer zu entdecken ist und Einschränkungen in der Flugleistung daher locker wegsteckt, auf der anderen Seite sollen Drohnen um alles Kreise fliegen?
> Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum wir nix auf die Reihe bekommen?


Nein, falsch verstanden.
In der Regel werden Kampfflugzeuge immer als "Rotte" in den Einsatz geschickt.








						Rotte (Luftfahrt) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das ist taktisch die kleinstmögliche Einheit und hat den
1. Vorteil:
 dass sich eine Maschine auf das Primärziel (Flugziel/Bodenziel) konzentrieren kann und der seitliche wie rückwärtige Flugraum durch die 2. Maschine abgedeckt wird.
2. Vorteil:
dass genügend Waffenlast vorhanden ist, das Ziel nötigenfalls ein zweites Mal angreifen zu können oder noch genügend Waffenlast vorhanden ist, um ein oder mehrere Sekundärziel abzuarbeiten.

Auch Flugzeuge mit Stealtheigenschaften operieren so,
weil spätestens auf Sicht natürlich auch ein Stealthflugzeug erkannt werden kann.

Prinzipiell ist JEDES Stealthflugzeug auf dem Radar zu erkennen, der Operator muss eben entscheiden, ob der Fliegenschiss oder vermeidliche Vogelschwarm nicht doch ein Jet ist - thats all

Die romulanische/klingonische Tarnvorrichtung aus Star Treck gibt es nicht 

Wie weiter oben ausgeführt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Dogfights sehr hoch (darum immer noch Maschinenkanonen selbst bei der F-22 an Bord) und zu zweit kann man Gegner schlichtweg besser bekämpfen als auf sich alleine gestellt.

Um primär Personal zu sparen aber auch um die Vorteile einer KI zu nutzen wird nun eben eine Evolution angestrebt, 
dass der "wingman", also die 2. Maschine einer Rotte durch ein oder mehrere drohnenartige Fluggeräte zu ersetzen.

Immer unter der Perspektive, dass die lebenserhaltenden Systeme (Druckkabine, Rundumverglasung, Schleudersitz, ggf. Panzerung usw.) aber auch human interface (Steuerungsanlagen, Displays , das komplette Cockpit usw.) bei einem modernen Kampfflugzeug zw. 30-40%  der Gesamtherstellkoten beträgt.

Andersherum, für einen von Menschen bedienten Jabo kann man ca. zwei KI gesteuerte kaufen und hat keine Personalkosten...

Den letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Tschetan (7. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, falsch verstanden.
> In der Regel werden Kampfflugzeuge immer als "Rotte" in den Einsatz geschickt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich stelle mir Drohnen einfach als Ergänzung und weniger als kompletten "Wingman" vor. Teilweise wird ja von bis zu 4 solcher Begleiter gesprochen.
Zur Zeit ist es für Jets allgemein sehr schwer, gegen eine effektive Luftabwehr zu arbeiten. Also versucht man dies mit dem Einsatz von Abstandswaffen zu reduzieren, so das die Jets nicht in gefährdeten Bereiche eindringen müssen.
Begleitdrohnen, mit besseren Stealth Fähigkeiten, könnten diese Aufgabe übernehmen und durch den 2 Mann im Cockpit "kommandiert" werden. Gleichzeitig erkennen sie ankommende Gegner früher und können die Bekämpfung mit Raketen einleiten,  passiv Ziele erkennen und markieren.
Bei Bodenmissionen wäre die Menge an Kampfmitteln wesentlich höher.

Ich glaube einfach das es sehr ambitioniert und teuer ist, die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" zu bauen und frage ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist.

Ich glaube, wenn überall nur noch Drohnen eingesetzt werden, wird es keinen Krieg mehr geben...


----------



## compisucher (7. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir Drohnen einfach als Ergänzung und weniger als kompletten "Wingman" vor. Teilweise wird ja von bis zu 4 solcher Begleiter gesprochen.


Klar, es gibt diverse Konzepte.
Wie oben verlinkt, haben die USA auch schon 6 Drohnen parallel probiert.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist es für Jets allgemein sehr schwer, gegen eine effektive Luftabwehr zu arbeiten.


Nö, die Technologie des Flugzeuges muss eben ebenbürtig als die Bodentechnologie sein.
Die Erklärung für die relativ hohen russischen Verluste sind banal.
Ihre Abwehrflares operieren temperaturmäßig optimiert auf die gängigen IR-Raketen von Flugzeugen, also AIM-9l oder auch R-60/R-73.
Javelin ist gemein und erfasst Kaltziele, also Temperaturdifferenzen von unter 20° gem. Literatur (mutmaßlich noch besser). Die Elektronik einer F-22 oder auch F-35 ermittelt im Millisekundenbereich die mutmaßliche Angriffswaffe und schleudert Flares mit Temperaturdifferenzen aus, Thema durch - kein Treffer.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Also versucht man dies mit dem Einsatz von Abstandswaffen zu reduzieren, so das die Jets nicht in gefährdeten Bereiche eindringen müssen.
> Begleitdrohnen, mit besseren Stealth Fähigkeiten, könnten diese Aufgabe übernehmen und durch den 2 Mann im Cockpit "kommandiert" werden. Gleichzeitig erkennen sie ankommende Gegner früher und können die Bekämpfung mit Raketen einleiten,  passiv Ziele erkennen und markieren.


Auch hier gibt es unterschiedliche Konzepte.
Es wäre aber fatal, die Taktik preis zu geben, sonst würden sich die Verteidiger ja weniger auf die Drohnen konzentriren als auf das "Mutterflugzeug". 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei Bodenmissionen wäre die Menge an Kampfmitteln wesentlich höher.


Nö, höhere Präzision ist der Weg zum Erfolg - schon immer gewesen.
Je öfter oder stärker du ein Ziel angreifen musst, desto höher sind deine eigenen Verluste bzw. Enttarnung der eigenen Position.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn überall nur noch Drohnen eingesetzt werden, wird es keinen Krieg mehr geben...


Die Aussage habe ich im Kontext zu Atomwaffen auch schon mal gehört....


----------



## Tschetan (7. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Erklärung für die relativ hohen russischen Verluste sind banal.


Woher kennst du die Höhe und wodurch sie verursacht wurden? Bisher sehe ich Abstürze von Airshows usw, die als "Beweise " zusammengeschnipselt werden. Das es Verluste gibt, sollte klar sein. Ich denke einen Krieg in dieser Form gab es seit Vietnam nicht mehr und die ukrainische Luftabwehr gehörte in Europa sicher zu den Besten.
Wobei die Beweise für Abschusse relativ dünne sind ? Also es müssten doch Haufen von Fotos existieren ?

Meintest du nicht eher die Stinger ?



compisucher schrieb:


> Auch hier gibt es unterschiedliche Konzepte.


das meinte ich auch


compisucher schrieb:


> Je öfter oder stärker du ein Ziel angreifen musst, desto höher sind deine eigenen Verluste bzw. Enttarnung der eigenen Position.


Es wäre doch sicherer, wenn man den Angriff von einer Gruppe Drohnen ausführen lässt ? Warum diese nicht am Himmel in Bereitschaft kreisen lassen, um bei Bedarf Ziele am Boden zu bekämpft?


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Aussage habe ich im Kontext zu Atomwaffen auch schon mal gehört....


Na wenn sich nur noch Drohnen bekämpfen, endet das vielleicht wie bei "Robot Wars" ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WybwlN_UCVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  von der wurde die F-35 abgekupfert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die LKW waren trotzdem entscheidend, weil du mit Panzern ohne motorisierte Infantrie zu der Zeit vielleicht 50km vorstößt, danach macht die Wehrmacht die Nachschubwege dicht und fängt an die Panzer in Ruhe zu zerstören.



Transportfahrzeuge habe ich jetzt mal zur nicht-Militärtechnik gezählt (macht Mercedes bei Exporten ja auch so  ) und letztlich ist es auch nicht sonderlich wichtig, ob die Sowjetunion mit heimischen Lastern die Ernte eingebracht und mit US-Lastern die Soldaten an die Front gekarrt hat, oder umgekehrt. Wichtig ist: Dank LL hatten sie genug Laster für beides und deswegen konnte überhaupt jemand kämpfen, ohne dass jemand anders hungern musste.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das wären aber viele gewesen. Im zweiten Weltkrieg sollen 60-80 Millionen Menschen gestorben sein.
> Aber Stalin hatte geschätzte 3-7 Millionen seiner Landsleute (Bauern usw) verhungern lassen. Hatte ich gelesen.



Ich hätte ausdrücklihc vielleicht schreiben müssen, dass ich die sowjetischen Gefallenen meinte. Bei den nach Verlust der westlichen angeschlossenen Ländern an die Nazis verbleibenden vielleicht 100 Millionen Einwohnern mehr verhungern zu lassen, als die 60 Millionen an allen Fronten gefallenen, währe dann doch etwas schwer geworden.




compisucher schrieb:


> Aaaaalso,
> ICH kritsierte, dass die vom @Tschetan  verlinkte Drohne in der Beschreibung AUCH als Wingman-Begleitdrohne zum Einsatz kommen kann/soll. MEINE Begründung: Agilität, Manövierfähigkeit eines Nurflüglers ist einem Jagdflugzeugprofil unterlegen (sonst würde vermutlich die F-22 eher einer B-2 ähneln )
> Darauf hin kam von DIR ein allgemeiner Abriss über Vorteile und theoretische Möglichkeiten eines Nurflüglers.
> ICH war immer in der Gedankenwelt über die Sinnigkeit, einer zweifellos stealthfähigen Drohne als KI-Begleitjäger, die wie ein Nurflügler aussieht.



Okay, da haben wir dann komplett aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich habe auf deine Aussage reagiert, dass Nurflügler weder hohe Geschwindigkeiten noch hohe G-Kräfte erreichen könnten. Das ist beides falsch, sagt aber natürlich beides nicht über die Drehgeschwindigkeiten eines spezifischen Designs aus. Wenn man ein riesiges Leitwerk braucht, sollte man halt nicht mit einem leitwerklosen Design anfangen  .



> Es waren exemplarische Bilder des künftige Eurofighters...



"Bilder"? Diesmal finde ich im Zitatverlauf tatsächlich nichts passendes.



> DAMALS war tatsächlich vorgesehen, einen bemannten Jäger mit 3-4 Drohnen begleiten zu wollen.
> die USA testeten bereits solche Konfigurationen mit dem Ergebnis:
> Willste Chaos in der Luft haben, nimmste mehrere Drohnen, willste einen effektiven KI-Wingman, bleib bei einer.



Kannste keinen effektiven KI-Wingman bauen, weil die KI nicht reicht, nimm lieber Chaos als gar nichts  .



> Setzt sich aber das "§klassische" KI-Wingman Thema durch, muss m. A. nach die Flugleistung  und Beweglichkeit einer solchen Drohne mind. der des eigentlichen Jägers entsprechen, im Idealfalls sogar noch deutlich darüber liegen. Ein KI-Wingman macht ja auch nur dann Sinn, wen es messbare Vorteile gegenüber einem normalen Begleiter gibt, oder?



Das stimmt definitiv. Und genau diese Anforderungen lassen das Konzept antiquitiert erscheinen: Man braucht eine Steuerung, die es noch nicht gibt, eine Zelle die noch aufwendiger und stabiler und damit bei gleicher Nutzlast teurer wird, um überhaupt einen Vorteil (abseits der Personalkosten) daraus zu ziehen.

Umgekehrt haben wir schon heute die Technik, um deutlich weniger manövrierfähige Einheiten zu einem Bruchteil des Preises zu bauen. Insbesondere mit Blick auf das historische Entwicklungszusammenspiel zwischen Rüstungskonzernen und Bundeswehr wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, dass du für den Preis eines der von dir gewünschten Wingmans vier bis sechs Waffenträger-Dackel bekommst, deren Manövrierfähigkeit (sowohl von der KI als auch den Flugeigenschaften her) eher auf dem Niveau eines durchschnittlichen (Tief-)Flugmarschflugkörpers liegt, die aber jede die gleiche Menge Waffen tragen und sämtliche Richtungen feuern können. Spätestens wenn die KI sich in einem von beiden Beispielen dann doch mal verrechnet und in den Boden kachelt, sollte klar sein, was die effizientere Lösung ist.

Das gesamte Erfolgsgeheimnis von Drohnen liegt nicht darin, dass sie irgendetwas besser könnten, sondern darin, dass sie spottbillig und entbehrlich sind.



> b) um die strukturelle Zellenbelastung eine Flugzeuges bei Schuss und die enormen Rückstosskräfte eienr großkalibrigen Waffe
> Solltest du jemals z, B. eine echte Schrotflinte abgeschossen haben, erinnern dich die Schmerzen an der Schulter noch ein paar Tage später an die Rückstossenergie.



Schon mal versucht, an einem Arm 15 Tonnen Flugzeug und am anderen einen Bremsfallschirm zu halten? Oder ein EJ200 mit der Schulter zu stoppen?
Kampflugzeuge müssen sowieso einige Kräfte aushalten und wir sprechen hier von einem Verteidigungssystem, dass nach hinten feuert, nicht von einer GAU8. Die 20 mm Vulcan von Phalanx wurde mit leicht geändertem Antrieb als Pod unter 4 Tonnen Broncos geflogen und da man mit Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auf ungeschützte Ziele feuert, wäre die klassische Minigun sogar die nahliegendere Wahl. Wie gesagt: Zumindest im Westen geht der Trend eher zu Laser (ich bin noch gespannt, wo der Strom dafür herkommt), aber technisch machbar wären auch Rohrwaffen.



> Es ist ein Versuchsträger für die Strukturoptimierung, KI-Tests usw., KEIN Serienmodell.
> Auch war der MQ-28 exemplarisch für die Entwicklung gedacht.



Äh, nö. Das ist ein von Australien bestelltes Produkt und explizit das hiesige Thema  .




> in den USA werden derzeit grob 6 oder 8 verschiedene Testmuster ausprobiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"able to deploy weapons or surveillance systems"
"tasks such as scouting, or absorb enemy fire"
Es gibt zwar die schönen Zeichnungen von engsten Dogifghts, aber auch scheint die Zeile "führt Luftkämpfe aus" eher als "feuert Raketen größerer Reichweite ab" interpretiert.



> Mit der MQ-25 wird z. B. ein unbemanntes Tankflugzeug getestet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil sie zu träge für alles andere ist.



> Mit der der X47 wurde schon 2011 an dem Thema gearbeitet (Träger-Drohne):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die A-Ausführung war übrigens ein echter Nurflügler  .



> Da es sich augenscheinlich um einen Versuchsträger mit nur einem Triebwerk handelt und das Pratt & Whitney aus der F-35 eines der modernsten und stärksten Triebwerke mit 125 kN dry und 190 kN AB, gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass es sich genau um dieses Triebwerk auch handelt.



Das wäre auch meine Vermutung, dass das Ding so viel wie möglich von der F-35 übernimmt.
Und die hat nicht annähernd die von dir für einen Uberwingman erhoffte Wendigkeit.



> Du denkst zu kompliziert.
> Ich kann dir mit einer normalen Sportmaschine bis zum Strukturbruch vielfache g´s geben.
> Einfaches Dippmanöver genügt (und mit ein Grund, warum so mancher Fluganfänger die ersten 200 h nicht überlebt):
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, was du als "normale Sportmaschine" bezeichnest, aber eine Extra 300 als FluSimKlassiker ist für ±10 g freigegeben. Und die kann sie, nach meiner überkomplexe Überschlagsrechnung auch aerodynamisch machen, weil sie ein zehnmal besseres Verhältnis aus Masse und Grundfläche im Vergleich zu einer F-35(-like-Drohne) hat, was die im Vergleich zu meinem Beispiel dreimal niedrigere Geschwindigkeit locker ausgleicht.


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2022)

Wenn man Piloten, die in den letzten Jahren Kampfeinsätze geflogen sind und dabei mit anderen Luftstreitkräften aneinander geraten sind, danach fragt, ob sie in Dogfights verwickelt wurden, dann schauen die die den Fragesteller an, als hätte dieser alte Socken mit Schuhcreme zum Abendbrot vorgeschlagen.

Nicht, dass es grundsätzlich nicht vorkommen könnte. Aber die Auswahl an Szenarien, an denen beide Parteien in den Kurvenkampf gehen, weil sie beispielsweise ihre Raketen verschossen haben, statt zwecks Neubestückung Kurs Heimat zu setzen, ist dermaßen gering, dass es praktisch nicht lohnt, Drohnen speziell dafür zu entwickeln. Wenn es um Drohen als Wingman geht, dann um zusätzliche Waffenplattformen in der Luft, die einerseits die Zahl der ins Gefecht tragbaren Offensiv- und Defensivmittel (also im Wesentlichn Raketen und Täuschkörper) zu erhöhen und andererseits Interesse und Feuer auf sich ziehen, damit die bemannten Maschinen mehr Luft für das Ausführen der jeweiligen Operationsziele haben.

Ich bitte, sich vor Augen zu führen, warum der Dogfight Dogfight heißt und warum Piloten diese Kurvenmanöver fliegen - nämlich um einerseits in eine gute Feuerposition für linear abgefeuert Bordwaffen zu kommen und andererseits aus dem Vektor der feindlichen Bordwaffen zu bleiben.  Wenn ich eine zweite, unbemannte Waffenplattform habe, die mich unterstützt, ist es zimelich sinnlos, diese ebenfalls herumtänzeln zu lassen. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie sollte möglichst gleichmäßig fliegen, um entweder den Gegner abzuschießen, den man ihr vor die Kanonen lockt bzw. drängt, ODER um ihrerseits den Gegner zu verleiten, das leichte Ziel anzugreifen, damit er vor die Kanonen des menschlichen Piloten kommt. Das ist ein grundsätzlich asymmetrisches Konzept.

In symmetrischen Situationen, also wenn beide beteiligten Parteien Drohne verwenden und zig Objekte auf engstem Raum einsetzen, macht sich ein menschlicher Pilot besser aus dem Staub, weil er zu dieser Materialschlacht nichts Sinnvolles beitragen kann, sondern eher Gefahr läuft, selbst ohne jeden Waffeneinsatz Opfer einer der sehr wahrscheinlichen Kollisionen zu werden. Dies gesagt: Um eine Maschine nebst Piloten auszuknipsen, wird sich kein Land dieser Erde zu schade sein, bei sich bietender Gelegenheit auch Drohnen für *beabsichtigte* Kamikazemanöver zu opfern. 

Das gilt auch oder sogar insbesondere dann, wenn der Gegner mehr von Menschen gelenkte Maschinen und man selbst mehr Drohnen haben sollte. Bei Drohnen ist die Versuchung groß, diese die maximale Kampfentfernung verkürzen zu lassen, also ihre Raketen auf geringere Entfernung zum Ziel abzufeuern und damit die Chance zu verringern, dass die Raketen ihr Ziel verlieren oder angefangen werden. Menschliche Piloten machen das in aller Regel nicht, weil sie sich nicht demselben Risiko durch feindlichen Raketen aussetzen wollen.
Oder genau das Gegenteil: Drohnen werden vorgeschickt, um Ziele auszumachen und anzustrahlen,  damit Piloten aus größerer Entfernung ihre Raketen ausklinken können, die dann von der vorgeschobenen Drohen zum Ziel geleitet werden. Das erhöhte Risiko der vorgeschobenen Position mit ggf. aktiver Ortung wird vom Menschen ferngehalten.

Für nichts davon müssen Drohen besonders wendig sein. Sinnvoller ist es, dass sie schnell sind und ein möglichst geringes Profil haben, aber bei Bedarf für Radar- und optische Ortung leuchten können wie ein Weihnachtsbaum, um von anderen Operationsmitteln abzulenken. Soweit jedenfalls mein letzter Kenntnisstand aus der Zeit, als ich bei solchen Erwägungen noch im Loop war, wenn es um die Möglichkeit zur Störung bzw. Entstörung von Drohnenoperationen ging. Das ist zwar über zehn Jahre her, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die  Anforderungen seitdem um fast 180° gedreht haben. Falls ich gänzlich auf dem Holzweg sein sollte, korrigiert mich gerne.


----------



## Tschetan (8. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man Piloten, die in den letzten Jahren Kampfeinsätze geflogen sind


Compi ist hier der Pilot . 😉
Ich denke mal das es genauso wie hier, auch in andere  Ebenen unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu gibt.
Vom Profit her, wäre die " Wollmilchsau" für die Industrie sicher eher von Interesse . 
Tendiere auch  zu deiner Ansicht.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Compi ist hier der Pilot . 😉


WAR, genauer gesagt zw. 1985 und 1994 aktiv.

Im Gegensatz zur Aussage vom werten @Mahoy kenne ich eine ausreichend große Gruppe von immer noch aktiven Kammeraden (meist jetzt Geschwaderkommodores u. vergleichbares, die Meisten nicht mehr aktiv fliegend) aus der ganzen Nato, die das etwas anders sehen...

Vorab, es steht außer Frage, dass Distanzwaffen wie AIM-120 gegen unterlegene Flugzeugmuster (z. B. SU-23/SU-25) eine hohe Effektivität haben. Die Abschussquoten von US oder auch britischen oder israelischen Flugzeugen liegt in diesem Fall bei grob 80%.
Da die Primäraufgabe der Luftwaffe darin besteht, feindliche eindringende JaBos abzufangen, also eine Abfangjägerrolle einzunehmen, verwundert mich diese Aussage nicht wirklich.

Bei dem Szenario, einen modernen JaBo abfangen (z. B. SU-34) oder gar Luftüberlegenheit gegen andere Jäger (SU-27/SU-30/SU-35) herzustellen, sieht der Planet wieder ganz anders aus.
Bei den relativ wenigen Begegnungen hier sieht die Effizient von AIM-120 bei ca. 40% die einer AIM-9L bei ungefähr ähnlicher Größenordnung aus.

Wie weiter oben angeführt, gibt es valide Gründe, warum hochmoderne Muster wie eben Eurofighter, Rafale, F-35 oder gar F-22 immer noch BKs haben.
Die Waffe (also Läufe + Verschlüsse only) wiegt leer ca. 120 kg, mit 480 Schuss (F-22) und dem Trommelmagazin immerhin knappe 350 kg.




__





						F-16 Armament - M61 A1 Vulcan
					






					www.f-16.net
				



Das Zusatzgewicht könnte man sich ja eigentlich sparen, oder? 
Oder doch nicht?

Hierzu ein ganz einfaches und plakatives Szenario im Falle gleichwertige Jäger kämpfen um Luftüberlegenheit:

Luftalarm und Scramble von 2 Eurofightern, feindliche Flugzeuge (SU-35) in 250 km Entfernung dedektiert.
Nach ca. 3,5 min. sind die Eurofighter im Überschall und haben auf 100 km schon Radarkontakt.
Zeit, um die AMRAAM abzufeuern...
Wegen "reative airspeed" bewege sich die Flugkörper (auch die hier plakatierten SU-35 machen dasselbe) mit über Mach 5 (Mach 4 Eigengeschwindigkeit und ca. 1700 km/h der Jets) aufeinander zu.
Beide Parteien machen Ausweichmanöver und bewegen sich deshalb im unteren Überschallbereich weiter.
Keiner dieser Raketen beider Seiten trifft (40% Chance).
Nun sind wir schon im Bereich 20-25 km und die IR Raketen vom Typ AIM-9l oder vgl. könnten abgefeuert werden.
Die Piloten müssen nun entscheiden, wann sie feuern.
Je näher sie zueinander stehen, um so Wahrscheinlicher ist eine Trefferlage.
Beide Parteien entscheiden sich für ca. 10 km Distanz.
Ausweichmanöver zwingen nun beide Parteien zu relativ heftigen Ausweichmanövern und schmeissen Flares noch und nöcher. IRs treffen ebenso nicht (40-50%) Chance
Fluggeschwindigkeit beider Parteien nun ca. 1000-1200 km/h über Grund.

10 km Entfernung mit einer Relativgeschwindigkeit von 2000 km/h (2x1000 km/h) bedeutet:
In nur 36 Sekunden oder weniger (!!!) fliegen nun die Jäger aneinander vorbei und ein paar von den IR-Raketen schwirren auch noch sinnfrei herum...

Gretchenfrage:
Wozu braucht man nun noch eine BK und einen hochagilen Jäger?

Genau:
Um dem Gegenüber den A.... aufzureissen...

Wenn man sich die relativen Fluggeschwindighkeiten und wahrscheinliche Trefferlagen von Raketen realistisch vor Augen führt, taxiere ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Dogfights bei technologisch gleichstarken Gegnern auf ca. 50%...


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Aussage vom werten @Mahoy kenne ich eine ausreichend große Gruppe von immer noch aktiven Kammeraden (meist jetzt Geschwaderkommodores u. vergleichbares, die Meisten nicht mehr aktiv fliegend) aus der ganzen Nato, die das etwas anders sehen...


Nun die Expertise dafür liegt halt nicht beim Heer 


compisucher schrieb:


> Bei den relativ wenigen Begegnungen hier sieht die Effizient von AIM-120 bei ca. 40% die einer AIM-9L bei ungefähr ähnlicher Größenordnung aus.


Das sind nur nicht unsere aktuellen LFK 


compisucher schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben angeführt, gibt es valide Gründe, warum hochmoderne Muster wie eben Eurofighter, Rafale, F-35 oder gar F-22 immer noch BKs haben.


Man erinnere sich an den Schock in Vietnam als man bemerkt hat, dass man noch BKs braucht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Fluggeschwindigkeit beider Parteien nun ca. 1000-1200 km/h über Grund.


So schnell? Die Luftkämpfe über der Ukraine sahen langsamer aus.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So schnell? Die Luftkämpfe über der Ukraine sahen langsamer aus.


Es ist immer sehr schwierig, an Hand von Videos die reelle Speed einzuschätzen.
Mein fiktives Szenario wäre ja das von zwei Gegnern, die sich oberhalb von 5000 Fuss mit Highspeed nähern, um überhaupt den Einsatz vom AIM-120 realistisch werden zu lassen.

Fliegen beide relativ tief über Grund (um z. B. der Raketenluftabwehr zu entgehen) haben wir ein Szenario, bei der IR Raketen, weniger Speed und Dogfight noch reeller wird.

Wenn man sich die Leistungsdaten der MIG-29 so anschaut, wird ein Ukrainer bemüht sein, den Gegner auf unterhalb 3000 Fuß zu ziehen (da ist die MIG-29 richtig stark und schnell) und dann ist man automatisch bei ca. 800-1000 km /h über Grund, ansonsten bohrt man sich bei einigen Flugmanövern in den Selbigen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die Expertise dafür liegt halt nicht beim Heer


Ich schätze seine Meinung und wie ich ausgeführt habe, trainiert die BW primär JaBo Abfang und natürlich verlassen sich da die Piloten auf überlegene AA-Raketen.
Es gibt aber eben nicht nur dieses eine Encounter-Szenario.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sind nur nicht unsere aktuellen LFK


Die AIM-9L schon, die AIM-120 weniger, leider:








						AIM-9L Sidewinder
					

Die AIM-9L/I Sidewinder dient der Bekämpfung von Flugzielen. Sie kommt bei der Luftwaffe am Tornado und am Eurofighter zum Einsatz.




					www.bundeswehr.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die AIM-9L schon, die AIM-120 weniger, leider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir haben sie noch, aber aktuell sind IRIS-T und Meteor.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben sie noch, aber aktuell sind IRIS-T und Meteor.


Yo, die AIM-9L wie auch AIM-120 waren nur Beispiele für eine IR bzw. Radar-Rakete, sozusagen Platzhalter.
Die kennt fast jeder als plakative Begriffe bei AAR-Raketen.
Von der Meteor mit einem (in meinen Augen) komplexeren Staustrahlantrieb statt nur Feststoffrakete muss man mich erst noch überzeugen...^^
Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Teil immer dann auch zündet,  wenn man es braucht.


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

Wenn man bedenkt, das über der Ukraine mit einer S-400, ein Abschluß über 150km, als neuer Rekord stattgefunden haben soll, ist es schon sehr gefährlich für Flugzeuge. 

Es wurde gemeldet das die Slowakischen S-300 zerstört wurde. Sie standen in einer Halle und wurden vorbereitet.


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

https://www.benning.army.mil/armor/earmor/content/issues/2017/spring/2Fiore17.pdf
		


Was sind unsere Takeaways aus dem oben Gesagten? Das Wichtigste ist, dass die US-Armee Folgendes zugibt:


Die russische Luftverteidigung ist nicht nur überlegen, sondern schockierenderweise gibt die Armee zu, dass zum Zeitpunkt einer Konfrontation zwischen Russland und den USA „Technologie zur Überwindung der russischen ADA wahrscheinlich nicht verfügbar sein wird“. Sie rechnen also damit, dass sie auch in ferner Zukunft nichts erneuern können, was die russische ADA durchdringen könnte.
Die russische EW (elektronische Kriegsführung) ist überlegen und wird wahrscheinlich die amerikanische C2 (Command & Control) stören.
Mehrere andere russische Systeme sind den USA überlegen, insbesondere beziehen sie sich hier auf das, was ich bereits früher erwähnt habe: Russlands Artilleriesysteme sind denen der USA in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Dies gilt für beide selbstfahrenden Einheiten wie die 2S19 Msta, die ist der M109, der Rohrrakete und MLRS-Systemen wie BM-27 Uragon usw. weit überlegen. Auch meiner Meinung nach sind russische leichte IFVs überlegen (obwohl dies eine umstrittenere Ansicht ist, während die anderen weithin akzeptiert werden). Tatsache, dass BMP-2 und BTR-82 viel stärkere 30-mm-Kanonen haben als amerikanische Bradley / Stryker, die 12,7-mm- und 25-mm-Kanonen haben, und auch mit höheren Drehzahlen. Aber das ist für ein anderes Mal.
Russische Artillerie übertrifft und übertrifft das US-Äquivalent (siehe oben)
In jedem bevorstehenden Konflikt muss die US-Armee davon ausgehen, dass ihr C2 gestört UND ihre Feuer- (Artillerie-) Batterien neutralisiert werden (dh durch überlegenes russisches Gegenbatteriefeuer usw. in die Luft gesprengt werden).

Bisschen was zum lesen. 
Da die ukrainische Arme nach Nato Standards ausgebildet und gegliedert ist, durch jahrelange Ausbildung, sollte dadurch ein realistischer Bilck vermittelt werden können.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Also die Russen könnten die USA locker zerstören scheitern aber an der Ukraine 😂


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

Die "Analyse" ist von 2017.
Unglaublich, wie sehr die russische Armee innerhalb von 5 Jahren abgebaut hat...


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Finde besonders süß wie er das ganze per Google übersetzt hat. Drehzahlen bei einer Waffe


----------



## JePe (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)



Es gibt einen Grund dafuer, dass Du im Ukraine-Thread Hausverbot hast. Koenntest Du also bitte aufhoeren hier durch die Nachbarthreads zu marodieren und Krokodilstraenen ueber gefallene Ukrainer zu vergiessen oder Lobeshymnen auf russische Wunderwaffen© anzustimmen?

Danke.


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Grund dafuer, dass Du im Ukraine-Thread Hausverbot hast. Koenntest Du also bitte aufhoeren hier durch die Nachbarthreads zu marodieren und Krokodilstraenen ueber gefallene Ukrainer zu vergiessen oder Lobeshymnen auf russische Wunderwaffen© anzustimmen?
> 
> Danke.



Mmh, ein Grund? 
Link vergessen, georgischer Link, Meinung,  OT....,ich denke da hatte jemand "Melderitis".

Ich bin nur realistisch und sehe keinen Sinn das Leben von Soldaten sinnlos zu opfern.
Als Kind konnte ich in Berlin noch ganze Straßenzüge sehen, die mit Einschußlöchern übersät waren.
War auch sinnloser Widerstand 1945 in Berlin. 
Das prägt.
Ich halte nix davon, von zuhause über Kämpfe für Demokratie zu schwadronieren.
Meine Frau und ich, hatten nur einen Großvater.  Zwei starben in der Ecke der jetzigen Kämpfe.
Einer nach der Kapitulation im Kessel am Gardasee, weil dort immer noch gekämpft wurde.
Das prägt auch.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> War auch sinnloser Widerstand 1945 in Berlin.


Deutschland war der Aggressor, natürlich war das sinnlos!!!

Aber Gegenfrage bist du auch durch Russland durch und hast dir auch gedacht es war sinnlos, dass die
Sowjets sich gegen Hitler gewehrt haben?


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also die Russen könnten die USA locker zerstören scheitern aber an der Ukraine 😂


Sie scheitern eben nicht.
Von Anfang an habe ich behauptet das Kiew eine Ablenkung war um Truppen zu binden. Der Süden diente auch dazu  sollte aber, die Wasserversorgung der Krim sichern. Dazu kann man im Süden mit seine Truppen schnell manövrieren und Nachschub organisieren.
Reichweite der Luftabwehr, Aufklärung wurde erweitert um Luftabwehrsysteme und Luftwaffe zu neutralisieren. 
Danach wurde die militärische Infrastruktur zerstört. 
Die Truppen im Donbass banden die dortige ukrainische Gruppierung.

Jetzt Umstellung und Zerstörung der Gruppierung im Donbass. Da wird massenweise Material und Truppen hingefahren.
Nachschub kommt bei den  ukrainischen Einheiten nicht mehr an, weil der Nachschub über freies und dünn besiedelten Land gebracht werden muss.
Die Russrn besitzen die Luftherrschaft und keinen Zeitdruck.
Dort ist jetzt die Hölle .

In Mariupol sitzen jetzt von ehemals 15-20 Tausend Kämpfer,  2000 in Kellern vom Azovstahlwerk und kommen nicht mehr raus. 

Sollte man nicht die Menschen retten?


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Von Anfang an habe ich behauptet das Kiew eine Ablenkung war um Truppen zu binden.


Das war keine Ablenkung man hat einen Handstreich versucht


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also die Russen könnten die USA locker zerstören scheitern aber an der Ukraine 😂


Naja, wenn die amerikanische Artillerie und IFVs der russischen Artillerie und IFVs " so drastisch unterlegen sind" können sie ja zur Not immer noch ein paar Deutsche Panzerhaubitze 2000 und Puma kaufen, aber ich denke im Zweifel würde es auch reichen wenn die USA einen evt. "Mangel an Qualität", wie in der Vergangenheit bei solchen Fällen auch, einfach durch die auf längere Sicht produzierte Masse aus ihrer Industrie ausgleichen.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also die Russen könnten die USA locker zerstören scheitern aber an der Ukraine 😂


Bauern auf Traktoren, die die eigenen Panzer wegschleppen, sind ja schließlich ein komplett anderer Gegner als die USA. Muss man wissen.


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber Gegenfrage bist du auch durch Russland durch und hast dir auch gedacht es war sinnlos, dass die
> Sowjets sich gegen Hitler gewehrt haben?



Sie waren nie in einer solchen Aussichtslosen Situation. Außerdem denke ich das keiner mehr so bestialisch wie wir in ein Land einrückt.
Weil du diese Frage stellst.
Ja ich war 89 in der damaligen Sowjetunion und bin von Berlin im Zug bis Moskau gefahren. Das Land ist riesig und man kann sich immer weiter zurückziehen, was Teil der damaligen Taktik war.
Für den Angreifer wird es immer schwerer den Nachschub zu organisieren.
Krieg wird durch Logistik entschieden.


Poulton schrieb:


> Bauern auf Traktoren, die die eigenen Panzer wegschleppen, sind ja schließlich ein komplett anderer Gegner als die USA. Muss man wissen.



Propagandistisch sicher gut, aber die Russen lassen defekte Panzer einfach stehen. Es dauert zu lange sie unter Feldmäßigen Bedingungen zu reparieren. Außerdem ist es sehr schwer Panzer zu unterscheiden, da es alles die gleichen Typen sind. So ist dann ein zerstörten russischer Panzer, ein T-64 BW.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war keine Ablenkung man hat einen Handstreich versucht



Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht aus, aber anzunehmen das 40k Soldaten Kiew einnehmen, ist auch nicht realistisch ?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die amerikanische Artillerie und IFVs der russischen Artillerie und IFVs " so drastisch unterlegen sind" können sie ja zur Not immer noch ein paar Deutsche Panzerhaubitze 2000 und Puma kaufen, aber ich denke im Zweifel würde es auch reichen wenn die USA einen evt. "Mangel an Qualität", wie in der Vergangenheit bei solchen Fällen auch, einfach durch die auf längere Sicht produzierte Masse aus ihrer Industrie ausgleichen.



Das ist nicht meine Beurteilung, sondern US Amerikanische.


----------



## JePe (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)ich denke da hatte jemand "Melderitis".



Genau. Erste Regel: irgendjemand hat Schuld, aber nie, wirklich absolut niemals man selbst.



Tschetan schrieb:


> War auch sinnloser Widerstand 1945 in Berlin.



Yeah. Die Sowjetunion haette auch mal besser kapituliert anstatt um Stalingrad zu kaempfen. Schoen war die Stadt ja nun wirklich nicht.

Wie ihr Russentrolle mir auf den Zeiger geht, da muss echt noch ein Wort fuer erfunden werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie ihr Russentrolle mir auf den Zeiger geht, da muss echt noch ein Wort fuer erfunden werden.


Ich hab schon einen Vorschlag, wie wäre es mit "Kremlins"?
In Anlehnung an die bösen Viecher aus den Gremlins-Filmen.^^



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meine Beurteilung, sondern US Amerikanische.



Ja, das mit den Pumas und PzH 2000 ist auch nicht meine Beurteilung, sondern die von "Kraus-Maffei Wegemann & Rheinmetall".


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Genau. Erste Regel: irgendjemand hat Schuld, aber nie, wirklich absolut niemals man selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Die Sowjetunion haette auch mal besser kapituliert anstatt um St



Du liest nicht ordentlich mit.
Russland hatte genug Raum um sich zurückzuziehen, so das es nicht vor  einer Kapitulation stand. 
Abgesehen davon, stand due Frage ab Dezember 1941 nicht mehr, nach dem Sieg vor Moskau. 



JePe schrieb:


> alingrad zu kaempfen. Schoen war die Stadt ja nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> Wie ihr Russentrolle mir auf den Zeiger geht, da muss echt noch ein Wort fuer erfunden werden.



Wer wurde in Stalingrad eingekesselt?

Tja, im Osten war ich ein Westtroll .
Scheine doch mit meinem eigenen Kopf, richtige Schlüsse zu ziehen?
Wobei " Putintroll" gut ist,  um andere Meinungen zu diskreditieren.
Früher haben sie gesungen " Die Partei, die Partei hat immer Recht!"
Sind wir wieder da angekomnen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gretchenfrage:
> Wozu braucht man nun noch eine BK und einen hochagilen Jäger?
> 
> Genau:
> ...



Du taxierst allerdings auch mit technologisch gleichartigen Gegenern. Was aber ist, wenn wir einen der Jäger gegen einen gemächlichen Waffenträger ersetzen?

Für die Jäger/Jagdbomberneuanschaffungen sind die bislang niedrigsten Zahlen rund 100 Millionen pro Stück. Das ist genauso teuer wie eine P-8 Poseidon im US-Beschaffungsprogramm (das mehr als nur das reine Flugzeug beinhaltet). Die ist nicht nach 3,5 Minuten in der Luft, wenn der Feind in 250 km Entfernung entdeckt wird. Die ist, dank ihrer Größe und der Möglichkeit, Crew abzulösen, seit 3,5 Stunden in der Luft. Über die Radar-Reichweite eines Anti-Air-Waffensystems auf gleicher Basis kann man nur spekulieren, aber vermutlich hat sie den Feind schon selbst geortet und alle Maßnahmen geplant, ehe dieser auf 250 km ran ist. Statt bei 100 km zwei AMRAAMs abzufeuern, startet sie dann bei 200 km zwanzig METEORs, dreht um und richtet ihr aktives Waffensystem (das man an Stelle der halben Seeüberwachungscrew der Poseidon einbauen kann) in Richtung Feind, was die eigenen Überlebenschancen auf das von dir berchnete Maß anheben dürfte, obwohl keine Ausweichmanöver möglich sind. (Falls der Feind überhaupt Waffen mit genug Reichweite dabei hat. Näher als 170 km wird seinem Opfer jedenfalls nicht kommen, bevor er in die Wand aus Flugkörpern knallt.)

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass die METEORs bessere Trefferchancen haben, weil sie neuer sind (die USA haben seit der AIM-54 halt keine LRAAM entwickelt und irgendwas sagt mir, dass wir keine R-77 oder gar R-37 bestellen können): Bei den von dir angesetzten 60% Ausweichchance gegen zwei Raketen verbleibt gegen zehnmal so viele eine Chance von 0,6%. Um ausgehend von deinen 30% Durchdringungsquote des Gegners gegen AMRAAM und Sidewinder mit einem wendigen Jäger noch die Kampfwirkung einer simplen 737 zu erreichen, musst du im Luftnahkampf also eine Erfolgsquote von 50:1 hinbekommen. Gegen einen technologisch gleichwertigen Gegner. How??

Und diese Rechnung geht noch von einem recht merkwürdig fokussierten Flugzeugtyp aus. Die japanische E-767 AWACS hat trotz des riesigen Radoms netto gerade einmal drei Tonnen zugelegt und da sollte außer dem aktiven Abwehrsystem und dem Waffenschacht schon praktisch alles drin sein, was sich ein Luftüberlegenheitsjumbo wünschen kann. Die Schweden brauchen ebenfalls drei Tonnen AWACS-Ausrüstung in ihrer Saab, um Flugzeuge auf >350 km Entfernung zu tracken. Die P-8 dagegen ist leer satte 20 Tonnen schwerer als das zivile Basismodell. Mehr als eine komplette E-2 Hawkeye. Keine Ahnung, was die Marine da für Sonderanforderungen mit drinne hat, aber ich halte es für gut möglich, dass mein radikaler Gegenentwurf locker das doppelte bis dreifache der oben angesetzten Waffenlast tragen könnte.

(Und trotzdem ist das ganze noch ein bescheuerter Entwurf gegenüber Drohnen, die fürs gleiche Budget noch einmal mehr könnten.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Von der Meteor mit einem (in meinen Augen) komplexeren Staustrahlantrieb statt nur Feststoffrakete muss man mich erst noch überzeugen...^^
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass das Teil immer dann auch zündet,  wenn man es braucht.



Abgesehen davon, dass es Umgebungsluft braucht, die es in der Umgebung von Eurofightern, F-35 und 737 aber mit recht hoher Zuverlässigkeit gibt, enthält das Antriebssystem zumindest keine zusätzlichen aktiven Komponenten. Auch wenn ich zustimme, dass die Idee ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist. (In meinem Rechenbeispiel steht die METEOR, wie gesagt, auch nur als Platzhalter für eine LRAAM  )


----------



## compisucher (12. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du taxierst allerdings auch mit technologisch gleichartigen Gegenern. Was aber ist, wenn wir einen der Jäger gegen einen gemächlichen Waffenträger ersetzen?


Höhö, interessante Idee 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Jäger/Jagdbomberneuanschaffungen sind die bislang niedrigsten Zahlen rund 100 Millionen pro Stück. Das ist genauso teuer wie eine P-8 Poseidon im US-Beschaffungsprogramm (das mehr als nur das reine Flugzeug beinhaltet). Die ist nicht nach 3,5 Minuten in der Luft, wenn der Feind in 250 km Entfernung entdeckt wird. Die ist, dank ihrer Größe und der Möglichkeit, Crew abzulösen, seit 3,5 Stunden in der Luft. Über die Radar-Reichweite eines Anti-Air-Waffensystems auf gleicher Basis kann man nur spekulieren, aber vermutlich hat sie den Feind schon selbst geortet und alle Maßnahmen geplant, ehe dieser auf 250 km ran ist. Statt bei 100 km zwei AMRAAMs abzufeuern, startet sie dann bei 200 km zwanzig METEORs, dreht um und richtet ihr aktives Waffensystem (das man an Stelle der halben Seeüberwachungscrew der Poseidon einbauen kann) in Richtung Feind, was die eigenen Überlebenschancen auf das von dir berchnete Maß anheben dürfte, obwohl keine Ausweichmanöver möglich sind. (Falls der Feind überhaupt Waffen mit genug Reichweite dabei hat. Näher als 170 km wird seinem Opfer jedenfalls nicht kommen, bevor er in die Wand aus Flugkörpern knallt.)


Sowas ist allerdings ein seeehr langsames System mit kaum Ausweichmöglichkeiten, denn...
Auch die Russen haben natürlich ähnliche Radargelenkte Raketen mit ähnlicher Reichweite und ähnlicher Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit - ist eben so.
Es ist nun mal so, dass zum Ausweichen gegen eine Fire-and-Forget-Waffe, nehmen wir die AIM-120 als Beispiel, weil diese Rakete nachweislich bisher die meisten Standoff-Abschüsse erfolgreich absolvierte, es nicht damit getan ist, einfach nur Chaffs hinten rauszuschmeissen.
Chaffs haben all die abgeschossenen MIG-21/23 usw. auch.
Die wurden deswegen abgeschossen, weil sie nicht die Fähigkeit haben, extreme Ausweichmanöver im Überschallbereich auszuführen.
Man muss bei möglichst hoher Geschwindigkeit, möglichst extreme Flugmanöver fliegen, damit man quasi die Manövrierfähigkeit der Rakete überreizt. Die Chaffs verwirren solch eine Rakete nur für Sekunden und diese Sekunden gilt es zu nutzen.
Eine whatever Poseidon fliegt wie eine lahme Ente durch die Gegend und kann Chaffs rauswerfen wie sie will, am ende wird sie schlichtweg mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit abgeschossen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass die METEORs bessere Trefferchancen haben, weil sie neuer sind (die USA haben seit der AIM-54 halt keine LRAAM entwickelt und irgendwas sagt mir, dass wir keine R-77 oder gar R-37 bestellen können): Bei den von dir angesetzten 60% Ausweichchance gegen zwei Raketen verbleibt gegen zehnmal so viele eine Chance von 0,6%. Um ausgehend von deinen 30% Durchdringungsquote des Gegners gegen AMRAAM und Sidewinder mit einem wendigen Jäger noch die Kampfwirkung einer simplen 737 zu erreichen, musst du im Luftnahkampf also eine Erfolgsquote von 50:1 hinbekommen. Gegen einen technologisch gleichwertigen Gegner. How??


Das Prinzip eines Abfangjäger beruht auf einer 3fachen Chance mit drei unterschiedlichen Waffensystem.
Eine große Maschine könnte lediglich zwei Chancen wahrnehmen Radar + IR Raketen und würde eine deutlich höhere Eigentrefferwahrscheinlichkeit haben, da sie den ersten zwei Waffensystemen des Gegners kaum ausweichen kann.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und diese Rechnung geht noch von einem recht merkwürdig fokussierten Flugzeugtyp aus. Die japanische E-767 AWACS hat trotz des riesigen Radoms netto gerade einmal drei Tonnen zugelegt und da sollte außer dem aktiven Abwehrsystem und dem Waffenschacht schon praktisch alles drin sein, was sich ein Luftüberlegenheitsjumbo wünschen kann. Die Schweden brauchen ebenfalls drei Tonnen AWACS-Ausrüstung in ihrer Saab, um Flugzeuge auf >350 km Entfernung zu tracken. Die P-8 dagegen ist leer satte 20 Tonnen schwerer als das zivile Basismodell. Mehr als eine komplette E-2 Hawkeye. Keine Ahnung, was die Marine da für Sonderanforderungen mit drinne hat, aber ich halte es für gut möglich, dass mein radikaler Gegenentwurf locker das doppelte bis dreifache der oben angesetzten Waffenlast tragen könnte.


Die Mehrlast ist tatsächlich kaum ein Problem. Ob nun eine P-8 neben den 2-3 to Waffenlast im internen Schacht an Stelle der Luft-Boden-Raketen AA-Raketen mitführen würde, ist letztlich nur ein Thema eines umgestalteten Waffenträgers und ein anderer Luftsuchradar in der Nase oder sonstwo.
Die meisten "Lastflugzeuge" der USA und einige in der Nato, haben bis Dato keine Raketenbewaffnung, verlassen sich primär auf das LAIRCM-Abwehrsystem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Und trotzdem ist das ganze noch ein bescheuerter Entwurf gegenüber Drohnen, die fürs gleiche Budget noch einmal mehr könnten.)


Nun, es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass wir weiter oben über Begleitdrohnen von Kampfflugzeugen parliert haben. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass der "Luftkampf" in 50  Jahren (sofern es uns da noch gibt) primär mit KI-Drohnen ausgefochten wird.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es Umgebungsluft braucht, die es in der Umgebung von Eurofightern, F-35 und 737 aber mit recht hoher Zuverlässigkeit gibt, enthält das Antriebssystem zumindest keine zusätzlichen aktiven Komponenten. Auch wenn ich zustimme, dass die Idee ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist. (In meinem Rechenbeispiel steht die METEOR, wie gesagt, auch nur als Platzhalter für eine LRAAM  )


Ich habe unter meinem Bekanntenkreis aus den USA auch einen EX-Piloten einer SR-71, mittlerweile 69 Jahre alt.
Passt aber halbwegs zu meinen 57.
Er flog die 61-7974 bis zum Unfall und Totalverlust der Maschine 1989.
Wen dem seine Storys anhörst, wie er z. B. in 20 km Flughöhe mit Mach 2,5 mehrfach verzweifelt versucht hat, die Staustrahltriebwerke nach Fehlzündung wieder hochzufahren, kommen da einfach Zweifel auf, ob das die Richtige Techno ist, für ein zuverlässiges Fire-and-Forget-System...


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

Mit dem MG habe ich früher Gold geschossen beim Bund





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqluK9_8Aco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber nicht im stehen!


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit dem MG habe ich früher Gold geschossen beim Bund


Hab ich auch schon geschossen, also nicht Gold, das gibt es für MGs nicht mehr.
Aber das MG5 ist schöner, damit kann man auch "snipen", hab 5 Schuss auf 30m in einen Kreis mit 3cm Durchmesser geschossen.


----------



## Tschetan (12. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit dem MG habe ich früher Gold geschossen beim Bund
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein Trottel! 🤣
Hoffentlich mußte der seine Flinte selber reinigen.
Makarow, Ak-47, RPG-7 und 18, KPWT 14,5mm SPW-60 , LMG, SMG.
🤪Genug geputzt...

Ach und wir hatten Schützenschnüre und ich mit 2 Eicheln. 😁


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> ich mit 2 Eicheln.


I doubt it


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> , hab 5 Schuss auf 30m in einen Kreis mit 3cm Durchmesser geschossen.


Hab ich mit der Panzerkanone auf 900m geschafft:  5 Schuß in einem  30cm Kreis (T-55A).
Das könnt ihr mal zurückrechnen auf 30m.

Aber hier fließt schon wieder viel zu viel Blut.
Wir wollten das Gesockse eigentlich abschaffen nach 1989, aber da sind die Dollar- und Rubelzeichen in West und Ost wieder ganz stark gerollt in den Augen vieler Waffenproduzenten.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie scheitern eben nicht.
> Von Anfang an habe ich behauptet das Kiew eine Ablenkung


Hat ja funktioniert. Im Norden unter deutlichen Verlusten abgelenkt, samt Kriegsverbrechen, nur um im Süden dennoch bislang keines der Kriegsziele zu erreichen.

Keine Ahnung was bei Dir los ist, aber du musst dringend mal in der Realität vorbeikommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö, interessante Idee



Ich weiß nicht, ob es aufgefallen ist, aber ich bin nicht als Armee-Fan, sondern als technisch begeisterter in diesem Thread  .



> Sowas ist allerdings ein seeehr langsames System mit kaum Ausweichmöglichkeiten, denn...
> Auch die Russen haben natürlich ähnliche Radargelenkte Raketen mit ähnlicher Reichweite und ähnlicher Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit - ist eben so.
> Es ist nun mal so, dass zum Ausweichen gegen eine Fire-and-Forget-Waffe, nehmen wir die AIM-120 als Beispiel, weil diese Rakete nachweislich bisher die meisten Standoff-Abschüsse erfolgreich absolvierte, es nicht damit getan ist, einfach nur Chaffs hinten rauszuschmeissen.
> Chaffs haben all die abgeschossenen MIG-21/23 usw. auch.
> ...



Oder nochmal die Zeile mit dem aktiven Abwehrsystem lesen, für das eine 737 nun wirklich groß genug ist. Meine Waffenträger ist zwar viel zu lahm für Ausweichmanöver jeglicher Art, aber er hat 100 Freunde, die deine Rakete so gerne näher kennenlernen würden, dass sie ihr schonmal entgegen eielen. 100 Freunde PRO SEKUNDE.
Alternativ könnte man auch über 10 Gruppen von ziemlich vielen Freunden sprechen, die sich aber auf halber Strecke plötzlich spinnefeind werden. Deine Rakete kann mittelschnellen Ausweichmanövern folgen? Lass mal sehen, wie gut sie selbständig welche durchführt.



> Das Prinzip eines Abfangjäger beruht auf einer 3fachen Chance mit drei unterschiedlichen Waffensystem.
> Eine große Maschine könnte lediglich zwei Chancen wahrnehmen Radar + IR Raketen und würde eine deutlich höhere Eigentrefferwahrscheinlichkeit haben, da sie den ersten zwei Waffensystemen des Gegners kaum ausweichen kann.



Stimmt. Aber ich habe dir vorgerechnet, dass die Chancen mit dem einen System bereits um zwei ganze Größenordnungen über den ersten beiden des Abfangsjägers liegen. Und diesen Rückstand kann die dritte Waffes Abfangjägers auch nicht mehr rausreißen. Mehr Durcheinander ist eben kein automatischer Vorteil, ziemlich oft sogar ein Nachteil. Manche Linienschiffe führten fünf verschiedene Kaliber mit, war aber schon durch den Stapellauf der Dreadnought versenkt.

Trotzdem hast du sicherlich den größten Schwachpunkt meines Entwurfs angesprochen - nur ein System zu haben ist riskant, weil der Feind nur eine Gegenmaßnahme finden muss. Deswegen bin ich eher für ersetzbare Drohnen als vorgelagerte Abschussbasen und ein deutlich kleineres Flugzeug (wahlweise zum schnellen Rückzug oder gerade noch zur aktiven Verteidigung fähig) als weiter hinten operrierender Kontrolleur.

Aber ich würde keines dieser Systeme Kurvenkampf fähig machen, denn die dafür nötigen Investitionen verringern den offensiven Wert so stark bzw. erfordern derart viel zusätzlichen Aufwand, dass jedes kurvenkampffähige Flugobjekt mindestens fünf bis zehnmal so viele Gegner ausschalten muss, wie ein wenig manövrierfähiger Entwurf. Und das nicht nur zum Zeitpunkt der Indienststellung, sondern auch noch am Ende seiner Lebensspanne, wenn die meisten Muster froh wären, überhaupt noch 5 Gegner absolut angreifen zu können.



> Wen dem seine Storys anhörst, wie er z. B. in 20 km Flughöhe mit Mach 2,5 mehrfach verzweifelt versucht hat, die Staustrahltriebwerke nach Fehlzündung wieder hochzufahren, kommen da einfach Zweifel auf, ob das die Richtige Techno ist, für ein zuverlässiges Fire-and-Forget-System...



Die SR-71 hatte eben keinen selbstzündenden, selbstfördernden Treibstoff. Mit dem gleichen Argument müsstest du Sidewinders ablehnen, weil Musks Starship keine 100% Startquote hat. Den einzigen spezifischen nachteil, den ich bei Meteor sehe, ist das zweistufige Design - wenn der Gasgenerator bei Ausbrand des Boosters nicht zündet, ist es halt eine ungezündete Rakete. Aber der Wechsel sollte nicht komplexer als bei einer herkömmlichen zweistufigen Rakete sein und Ausfälle sind da afaik selten.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Aussage vom werten @Mahoy kenne ich eine ausreichend große Gruppe von immer noch aktiven Kammeraden (meist jetzt Geschwaderkommodores u. vergleichbares, die Meisten nicht mehr aktiv fliegend) aus der ganzen Nato, die das etwas anders sehen...


Kein böses Blut, ich gebe lediglich das wieder, was der Tenor den entsprechenden -  und logischerweise teilstreitkraftübergreifenden - Arbeitsgruppen war. 

Da wurden Luftkampftaktiken und -strategien aber auch nur angerissen, soweit es für die Störung- bzw. Entstörung von Drohnenoperationen von Belang war. Und was diesen Aspekt angeht, steht und fällt das Ganze hauptsächlich damit, wie autark Drohnen agieren können, wenn sie von Lenksignalen abgeschnitten werden. Dogfights wären dabei besonders kritisch, weil die Bühne zeitlich und räumlich so stark eingeengt ist: Die Drohnen müssen in der Lage sein, mitten im heißen Gefecht von sich aus Freund und Feind auseinanderzuhalten, auf eine sich ständig und rasch verändernde Situation zu reagieren und gleichzeitig die Taktik mit menschlichen Piloten und anderen Drohnen abzustimmen. Das sind ganz schön viele sich ständig verändernde Parameter und nichts, was irgend eine KI heutzutage oder in absehbarer Zeit leisten könnte.

Ich denke mal, wir sind hier alle erfahren genug, um zu wissen, dass große Entwicklungsvorsprünge in der militärischen gegenüber der zivilen Forschung eher etwas für Hollywood sind. Vor 40 Jahren war es immerhin  gelegentlich so, dass der militärische Sektor ein Antreiber war, doch inzwischen findet die Grundlagenentwicklung fast ausschließlich im privaten Sektor für die zivile (da lukrativere) Anwendung statt. Will sagen: Eine heute oder in zehn Jahren konzipierte (und damit noch lange nicht serienreife) Aerial Combat Drone im engeren Sinne ist in etwa genauso schlau oder dämlich wie ein selbstfahrendes Auto.

Und die sind derzeit im Grunde noch ziemlich dämlich, nämlich insofern, dass sie im Zweifelsfall auf Sicherheit gehen: Nehmen die zu berücksichtigenden Faktoren überhand oder die KI ist sich über die Situation im Unklaren, verlangsamt sie das Fahrzeug oder hält es sogar an, auch wenn das nach menschlichem Ermessen aber so etwas von überhaupt nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Was im zivilen Verkehr ein sinnvoller Workaround ist, fällt für die militärische Anwendung selbstredend flach. Und dabei ist noch zu berücksichtigen, dass der Straßenverkehr ein lediglich  zweidimensionales Handlungsumfeld mit überschaubaren Geschwindigkeiten ist, in dem alle anderen Akteure sich weitestgehend regelhaft verhalten.

Beim Menschen springt in solchen Fällen die Intuition ein. Das ist zwar keine Magie und vermutlich kann man die irgendwann auch algorithmisch abbilden, doch bisher gibt es noch nicht einmal einen tatsächlichen Ansatz dafür. Das ist einer der Aspekte, die am Ende der Entwicklung einer selbstlernenden oder sogar erst von KIs entworfenen KIs steht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben angeführt, gibt es valide Gründe, warum hochmoderne Muster wie eben Eurofighter, Rafale, F-35 oder gar F-22 immer noch BKs haben.
> Die Waffe (also Läufe + Verschlüsse only) wiegt leer ca. 120 kg, mit 480 Schuss (F-22) und dem Trommelmagazin immerhin knappe 350 kg.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Notwendigkeit und Effektivität von Bordkanonen wurde (zumindest von mir) nicht in Frage gestellt.
 Ich sehe nur - auch nach deinen informativen Ausführungen, danke dafür - immer noch nicht, dass entsprechende Szenarien eine Häufigkeit hätten, durch die es sich lohnen würde, die Entwicklung von Drohen darauf zu fokussieren, statt auf Aufgabebereiche, bei denen Drohen bessere Ergebnisse bei bereits vorhandenem oder zeitnah erreichbaren Entwicklungsstand liefern können.

Darüber, wie es aussieht, sobald KI in Dogfights überhaupt die Rolle eines erfahrenen Piloten zzgl. besserer Reflexe und geringerer Empfindlichkeit übernehmen kann, kann man natürlich spekulieren. Aber das liegt in so weiter Ferne, dass man ernstlich überlegen muss, ob dann Dogfight noch ein Thema sind, weil beispielsweise Laser - deren praktische Entwicklung viel weiter ist als die der KI - die Lücke schließen. Und da diese nicht mit der ganzen Maschine aufs Ziel ausgerichtet werden müssen, entfiele grundsätzlich das, was den Dogfight zum Dogfight macht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> in dem alle anderen Akteure sich weitestgehend regelhaft verhalten.


Ich bin mir grade nicht sicher ob du wirklich aus Deutschland kommst😅

Außerdem sehe ich das etwas anders als du, grade der Straßenverkehr ist die Situation in der du durch ein Nadelöhr musst. So nah kommen sich Flugzeuge vielleicht beim Kunstflug wie es bei KFZ Alltag ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Darüber, wie es aussieht, sobald KI in Dogfights überhaupt die Rolle eines erfahrenen Piloten zzgl. besserer Reflexe und geringerer Empfindlichkeit übernehmen kann, kann man natürlich spekulieren.



Selbst dann (und unter der Annahme sonst gleichbleibender Bedingungen) würde ich nicht mit mehrheitlich Kurvenkampf tauglichen Drohnen rechnen. Der Mehraufwand ist einfach zu groß. Bei einem bemannten Jet braucht man nur die Kanone zusätzlich, denn zum Selbstschutz des Piloten ist es unabdingbar, dass man die riesige Investition in Beweglichkeit tätigt. Aber bei einer Drohne wird das eine ganz nüchterne Kosten/Nutzenbilanz: Wieviele Angriffe gewinnt oder zumindest überlebt eine nahkampftaugliche Drohne gegen über einem simplen Waffenträger und wieviel weniger kann ich mir davon leisten? Am Ende zählt nur die Gesamtquote gegnerischer Abschüsse und ein 20 Drohnen mit einer 2:1 Erfolgsqute sind besser als 5 mit 3:1.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Öhäm... jemand aus Bayern hier?
Gerade eben, 19.04.2022, 15:54 Bad Aibling habe ich merkwürdiges Militärgeräusch in der Luft gehört und zur Office herausgeschaut.
Weil-hört sich blöd an- aber ich erkenne an Hand der Motorgeräusche die gängigen Flugzeugmuster.

Habe dann dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut. 
Vier US F-22 Raptor im Tiefflug und Formation von Nord nach Süd - beeindruckend 

Hat die sonst wer gesehen?


----------



## seahawk (19. April 2022)

Eher F-35 aus Spangdahlem


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eher F-35 aus Spangdahlem


Als ehemaliger Pilot von Phantom und Tornado, ist er wohl mehr als in der Lage einen zweistrahligen Kampfjet von einem einstrahligen zu unterscheiden!


----------



## Poulton (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> aber ich erkenne an Hand der Motorgeräusche die gängigen Flugzeugmuster


Krasser Nerd.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich das Raketen ihr Ziel bis zum Ende verfolgen? Also technisch?
Da sitzt ja nicht jemand der die Rakete mit einen Joystick ins Ziel lenkt.  
Also ein Ziel markieren ist klar. Dann der Rakete sagen "du verfolgst jetzt nur dieses eine Ziel bis zum Ende".
Dafür muß doch die Rakete ständig die eigene Position und die des Ziels kennen und abgleichen.
Aber wie funktioniert das genau?


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich das Raketen ihr Ziel bis zum Ende verfolgen? Also technisch?
> Da sitzt ja nicht jemand der die Rakete mit einen Joystick ins Ziel lenkt.
> Also ein Ziel markieren ist klar. Dann der Rakete sagen "du verfolgst jetzt nur dieses eine Ziel bis zum Ende".
> Dafür muß doch die Rakete ständig die eigene Position und die des Ziels kennen und abgleichen.
> Aber wie funktioniert das genau?


Infrarotsensor!!!
Infrarotsensor nimmt die Hitzeausstrahlung  der Triebwerke (Flugzeug/Jet) war und verfolgt sie bis ihm der Sprit ausgeht oder durch gekonnte und apbupte Manöver der Infrarotsensor die Signatur des Zieles (Flugzeug/Jet) verliert und z.B. Richtung Sonne rast


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Infrarotsensor!!!
> Infrarotsensor nimmt die Hitzeausstrahlung  der Triebwerke (Flugzeug/Jet) war und verfolgt sie bis ihm der Sprit ausgeht oder durch gekonnte und apbupte Manöver der Infrarotsensor die Signatur des Zieles (Flugzeug/Jet) verliert und z.B. Richtung Sonne rast


Ja aber das geht doch nur wenn die Rakete relativ nah am Ziel ist.
Ich meinte eigentlich schon vorher.


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber das geht doch nur wenn die Rakete relativ nah am Ziel ist.
> Ich meinte eigentlich schon vorher.


Das vorher ist z.B. bei einer Meteor oder AIM-132 ASRAAM ziemlich variabel  bei Geschwindigkeiten von Mach 4!
Um 100km zu überbrücken braucht so ein schnittiges Raketchen so mal 75sec, das ist nicht gerade die Welt an Zeit.

Erkannt werden die meistens vom gegenerischen "Abwehradar" erst wenn der Sensor sich scharf macht.
Bei Sidewinder und Iris T für den Dogfight spielt das fast gar keine Rolle, weil die Rakete auf Sicht geschossen wird und die Sensoren schon praktisch beim Schuss scharf sind.
Soweit ich weiß kann die Meteor per Datalink von einem Awacs oder ähnlichem nochmal umgelenkt werden in eine andere Richtung, außerdem stehen die Raketen mit dem Zielradar des Abschussflugzeuges in "Kommunikation", das Zielradar kann die Flugrichtung der Rakete schon noch beeinflussen, auf dem Weg zum Ziel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber das geht doch nur wenn die Rakete relativ nah am Ziel ist.
> Ich meinte eigentlich schon vorher.



Infrarotsucher haben auch ein paar Kilometer Reichweite. Es reicht ja, die gegnerischen Triebwerke (auch ohne Nachbrenner und mit Turbofan ettliche 100 °C) in einer Umgebung, in der nichts wärmer als 20 °C ist, als hellsten Punkt zu erkennen. Zusätzlich wird der intiale Anflug aber auch vom Trägerflugzeug vorprogammiert bzw. die Zielsuche assesstiert. (Bei fire & forget: "Flieg Richtung A und was auch immer du da siehst, sorg dafür, dass es nicht mehr fliegt")

Aber einer gewissen Reichweite kommen aber ausschließlich Radardsensoren zum Einsatz und die funktionieren ganz klassisch - wo Echo, da Ziel.

Die Führung ist dabei übrigens zum Teil erschreckend primitiv-effektiv: Das Suchsystem der AIM-9 bestand lange Zeit aus einem simplen, einseitigen Schlitz mit Infrarotsensor, der um so stärker ausschlug, je weiter ab von der Mittelachse das heiße Objekt in dieser Richtung lag. Dieser Ausschlag wurde direkt auf eine kleine Leitflosse am Kopf rückgekoppelt, die sich entsprechend mehr oder minder ausklappte und dabei die Rakete in eben diese Richtung drückte. Dieses billigste 1D-System, dass jeder halbwegs versierte Bastler nachbauen könnte (für weitaus geringere Geschwindigkeiten versteht sich), reichte aber in Kombination mit einer ständig rotierenden Rakete aus, um Zielen zu folgen - bei jeder Umdrehung wurde die Rakete in die Richtung am stärksten abgelenkt, in der das Ziel war und schraubte sich so an dieses heran. Die RIM nutzt das gleiche Prinzip bis heute, nur mit einem Radarempfänger statt Infrarot.


----------



## compisucher (20. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eher F-35 aus Spangdahlem


come on, die zwei Muster kann ich jetzt schon noch auseinanderhalten 


Poulton schrieb:


> Krasser Nerd.


Andere erkennen beim Ablecken einer Briefmarke, ob es eine blaue Mauritius ist, wieder andere erkennen bei de Formel 1 ob ein Ferrari oder sonst was durch die Kurven hetzt...


----------



## compisucher (20. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber das geht doch nur wenn die Rakete relativ nah am Ziel ist.
> Ich meinte eigentlich schon vorher.


Man muss zw. Boden-Luft und Luft-Luft Flugkörper unterscheiden, die weichen leicht ab in der Funktionsweise.

Boden-Luft werden durch das Feuerleitradar und bei sehr großen Entfernungen auch über weitere Systeme (AIRWACS) zum Ziel geleitet. 
Es gibt Szenarios, bei denen das Airwacs den Gegner aufspürt und das Bodenradar der Abschussrampe gar keinen Kontakt zum Ziel hat. Dann wird "blind" gefeuert und das Airwacs steuert die Rakete bis in Zielnähe heran.
Ab ca. 10 km Entfernung übernimmt das Radar im Flugkörper die Endsteuerung.

Luft-Luft benötigt Radarkontakt des Flugzeuges zum Ziel.
Früher musste das Ziel durchgängig beleuchtet werden. Heutzutage entfällt das, weil es mehr oder weniger fire-and-forget Raketen sind.
Sie fliegen autonom bis in Zielnähe und auch hier ist das Eigenradar des Flugkörpers in der Lage ab ca. 10 km Direktkontakt herzustellen.
Tricky dabei ist, ob die Rakete das Ziel auch richtig identifiziert, dass der Pilot ursprünglich ausgewählt hatte.
Unbedarft der Tatsache, dass all diese Raketen auf dem Papier fire-and-forget Eigenschaften haben, versucht der Pilot (sofern er nicht anderweitig beschäftigt ist, was im Kriegsszenario ja durchaus mal der Fall sein kann) zur Erhöhung der Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit weiterhin das Ziel zu beleuchten und der Rakete diese Infos zu geben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Infrarotsensor!!!
> Infrarotsensor nimmt die Hitzeausstrahlung  der Triebwerke (Flugzeug/Jet) war und verfolgt sie bis ihm der Sprit ausgeht oder durch gekonnte und apbupte Manöver der Infrarotsensor die Signatur des Zieles (Flugzeug/Jet) verliert und z.B. Richtung Sonne rast



Jain. Das trifft vielleicht auf klassische Kurzstrecken-AAMs und -SAMs zu, aber bei weitem nicht auf alle Missiles zu, egal ob Luft-Luft, Luft-Boden, oder Boden-Boden. Es wäre mir neu, dass beispielsweise eine AIM-7 oder AMRAAM Infrarotsuchköpfe hätten. Die verwenden semi-aktive bzw. aktive Radarsuchköpfe spätestens in der Zielanflugendphase.

Du scheinst ja auch beim (vermutlichen) Neptun-Einschlag auf der Moskva von einem Infrarotsuchkopf auszugehen. Ich habe allerdings zumindest auf gängigen Internetseiten dazu nichts gefunden. Im Gegenteil, da wird z.T. explizit von aktiver Zielfindung per Radar in der Zielanflugendphase gesprochen.


----------



## seahawk (20. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> come on, die zwei Muster kann ich jetzt schon noch auseinanderhalten
> 
> Andere erkennen beim Ablecken einer Briefmarke, ob es eine blaue Mauritius ist, wieder andere erkennen bei de Formel 1 ob ein Ferrari oder sonst was durch die Kurven hetzt...


Hatte nur in den News gelesen, dass US Maschinen des Typs F-35 in der Eifel gelandet sind und dort die Bevölkerung belästigen.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2022)

> Die mit Atomsprengköpfen bestückbare Rakete vom Typ Sarmat (Nato-Codename: SS-X-30 Satan 2) stärke das nukleare Potenzial Russlands  massiv, teilt das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau mit. Keine Rakete auf der Welt könne Ziele in einer solchen Entfernung erreichen wie diese. Die Sarmat soll eine Reichweite von 18 000 Kilometern haben. Damit könnte Russland Ziele weltweit erreichen.
> 
> Präsident Putin verkündet anlässlich des Starts, dass es auf der Welt auf lange Zeit nichts geben werde, was der Rakete ebenbürtig sei. Das Waffensystem habe "beste taktisch-technische Eigenschaften und ist in der Lage, alle modernen Mittel der Raketenabwehr zu überwinden", sagt der Kremlchef. "Das ist eine wirklich einzigartige Waffe, die das Kampfpotenzial unserer Streitkräfte stärken wird und verlässlich die Sicherheit Russlands  vor äußeren Bedrohungen schützt."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russland testet neue Interkontinentalrakete

18000 Kilometer Reichweite ist schon heftig. Und angeblich nicht abzufangen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland testet neue Interkontinentalrakete
> 
> 18000 Kilometer Reichweite ist schon heftig. Und angeblich nicht abzufangen.


Glaube doch nicht alles was die Russen so verkünden, die haben die letzten 12 Jahre ausschließlich die Werbetrommel für ihr Militär betätigt und wieder sind alle Experten komplett hereingefallen, denn anscheinend kochen die Russen nicht mal mit heißen Wasser, sondern nur mit kalten. Will sagen, die erzählen einen Haufen Scheißdreck, wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## compisucher (20. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland testet neue Interkontinentalrakete
> 
> 18000 Kilometer Reichweite ist schon heftig. Und angeblich nicht abzufangen.


Es ist eine ballistische Rakete, die, wenn sie mehr als 13.000 km fliegen kann, in einen höheren Orbit aufsteigen muss.
Am Kipppunkt "back to earth" sind alle ballistischen Rakten gleich schnell, ca. 4.500 km/h.
Wenn schneller oder langsamer, dann kein Treffer - relativ einfache Bahnphysik.
Die Eintritts- bzw. Aufprallgeschwindigkeit liegt ca. bei max. 21.000 km/h.
Auch wieder Physik, wenn schneller, verglüht das Teil - oh wait, kann man noch etwas schneller machen, 
wenn der Wiedereintrittskörper aus irgendwas superteurem mit Beryllium und Titan oder so ist.

Kurzum, nicht wirklich was besonderes, die Russen könne die Vmax nicht überlisten und die Reichweite - geschenkt.
Wer keine zuverlässigen Atom-U-Boote bauen kann, muss eben an der Reichweite drehen. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaube doch nicht alles was die Russen so verkünden, die haben die letzten 12 Jahre ausschließlich die Werbetrommel für ihr Militär betätigt und wieder sind alle Experten komplett hereingefallen, denn anscheinend kochen die Russen nicht mal mit heißen Wasser, sondern nur mit kalten. Will sagen, die erzählen einen Haufen Scheißdreck, wenn der Tag lang ist.


Immer diese direkt-offenen Formulierungen tztztz


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2022)

@Don-71 : Ich hatte geschrieben "angeblich".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland testet neue Interkontinentalrakete
> 
> 18000 Kilometer Reichweite ist schon heftig. Und angeblich nicht abzufangen.



Halbe Reichweite von dem, was zum Teil schon versprochen wurde und das vier Jahre nach Putins ganz großer Ankündigung. Wird auch langsam Zeit - für den aktuell stationierten Vorgänger mussten Wartungsverträge mit der Ukraine geschlossen werden und irgendwas sagt mir, dass die zuletzt nicht erfüllt wurden.

18000 km sind überigens kaum mehr als beim Vorgängermodell und vor allem ist es viel zu wenig, um Europa oder die USA aus Richtung Süden anzugreifen. Wir sollte aber vielleicht langsam den Raketenschutzschirm hochzuziehen, den wir vor 10-15 Jahren aus Rücksicht auf Russland NICHT gebaut haben.

(https://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=524255&lang=RU - aus irgend einem Grund ist die englische Fassung nicht frei zugänglich/Russland selbst für Progpaganda zu blöd, aber es gibt ja Übersetzer, die ausdrücklich 35000 km ausspucken)




compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine ballistische Rakete, die, wenn sie mehr als 13.000 km fliegen kann, in einen höheren Orbit aufsteigen muss.
> Am Kipppunkt "back to earth" sind alle ballistischen Rakten gleich schnell, ca. 4.500 km/h.
> Wenn schneller oder langsamer, dann kein Treffer - relativ einfache Bahnphysik.
> Die Eintritts- bzw. Aufprallgeschwindigkeit liegt ca. bei max. 21.000 km/h.
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass Avangard einen ordentlichen Anteil Titan oder ähnlichem enthalten dürfte und dass die UdSSR bereits orbitale Träger für Nuklearwaffen auf Basis der Vorgängerrakete entwickelt hatte, sind subbalistische Flugbahnen nicht gerade die neueste Idee, schon allein um Abfangmanöver etwas schwerer als kinderleicht zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wj6kCxT0mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist schon krass wie die großen Kaliber immer einzeln nachgeladen werden müssen.
Lohnt sich das überhaupt in den relativ großen Abständen mit "Luft-Boden Artillerie" zu schiessen?


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist schon krass wie die großen Kaliber immer einzeln nachgeladen werden müssen.
> Lohnt sich das überhaupt in den relativ großen Abständen mit "Luft-Boden Artillerie" zu schiessen?


Spezielles Einsatzszenario bei  Luftüberlegenheit...
Wenn die Maschine sich außerhalb von IR-Boden-Luftraketen bewegt, wie die Ukraine sie derzeit nutzt, ist die Maschine einer konventionellen Artillerie überlegen, die ja quasi im Bogen und meist ohne direkter Zielsicht grob auf das Ziel schießt.
Du kannst z. B. mit der 105 mm Kanone sogar fahrende Ziele bekämpfen.

Oder andersherum: Die USA würden sich nicht den Spass von 50-60 aktiven Maschinen gönnen, wenn sie dafür keinen Einsatzzweck sehen würden...^^


Edit:
Echter Einsatz einer Spectre
Achtung, du siehst hier im Infrarot Menschen sterben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1d4BCFrzz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Zwar zivile Maschinen aber sehr interessant:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFWbuKr5-I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2022)

Coole Kiste, kann man eines in Sinsheim anschauen.

Apropos:
Neuere Bilder von der Area-51 schon gesehen?








						'Exotic': Rare Area 51 photo reveals US secret
					

New satellite photos giveaway a huge security secret. Was it an elaborate hoax?




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				




Könnte das sein:








						Skunk Works untersuchen futuristischen Aufklärer: Hyperschall-Studie „SR-72“
					

Lockheed Martin hat Informationen über das Konzept eines Mach 6 schnellen, unbemannten Aufklärers und Angriffsflugzeugs lanciert, das „bis 2030 im Einsatz sein könnte“.




					www.flugrevue.de
				




oder was anderes...


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Könnte das sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte früher als Kind Quartett-Kartenspiele. U.a. mit Flugzeugen mehrere.
Ein Spielzeugcockpit hatte ich auch und mich davor gesetzt und dann die Karten meiner Lieblingsflugzeuge vorne drauf gelegt und dann vorgestellt das ich damit fliege. 
Fand die schon immer faszinierend. Eine Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird war auch dabei. Ist fast 40 Jahre her.
Mach 6 wäre fast die doppelte Geschwindigkeit der SR-71. 
Ist schon krass das Menschen diese G-Kräfte überhaupt noch aushalten.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mach 6 wäre fast die doppelte Geschwindigkeit der SR-71.
> Ist schon krass das Menschen diese G-Kräfte überhaupt noch aushalten.


Geschwindigkeit ist fast egal, Beschleunigung ist das was hier zählt.
Ich meine Mach 6 ist grob 1/5 von dem was die in der ISS mitmachen 😅


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mach 6 wäre fast die doppelte Geschwindigkeit der SR-71.
> Ist schon krass das Menschen diese G-Kräfte überhaupt noch aushalten.


Beim Überschallflug treten keine außerordentlichen G-Kräfte auf.
Da die SR-71 vollgetankt nur ein Schub-/Gewichtsverhältnis von 0,4 (glaube ich) hatte, traten bei "Gas geben" keine G-Kräfte oberhalb von 1 G auf.
Im Überschall machte z. B. meine F-4 sanfte Nickbewegungen, ähnlich einem US-Straßenkreuzer mit Blattfederung.
Eine Deltaflügler dürfte da deutlich stabiler in der Luft liegen.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Beim Überschallflug treten keine außerordentlichen G-Kräfte auf.
> Da die SR-71 vollgetankt nur ein Schub-/Gewichtsverhältnis von 0,4 (glaube ich) hatte, traten bei "Gas geben" keine G-Kräfte oberhalb von 1 G auf.


Aber warum? Müssten da nicht Beschleunigungskräfte wirken?
Man wird doch nach hinten gedrückt oder nicht?
Und ich habe auch Bilder und Videos  gesehen wo sich die Gesichter verziehen.
(jetzt nicht von der Lockheed SR-71 aber von anderen Flugzeugen.)
Bei Richtungsänderungen müssten auch verstärkte G Kräfte auftreten.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber warum? Müssten da nicht Beschleunigungskräfte wirken?
> Man wird doch nach hinten gedrückt oder nicht?
> Und ich habe auch Bilder und Videos  gesehen wo sich die Gesichter verziehen.
> (jetzt nicht von der Lockheed SR-71 aber von anderen Flugzeugen.)
> Bei Richtungsänderungen müssten auch verstärkte G Kräfte auftreten.


Ja, wie gesagt, ca. 1g in der SR-71 maximal.

Das Gesicht verziehen sind Aufnahmen, wenn ein Kampfjet irgendwas um die 3-9 g im Kurvenkampf zieht.
Katapultstart von einem Träger sind je nach Anlage und Schiffstyp zw. 5 und 6 g
Hier nice:








						So erlebt ein Kampfjet-Pilot den Start
					

Beim Start müssen Militärpiloten eine Belastung von bis zu 5 G aushalten. Ein Video der US Navy zeigt die Perspektive aus dem Cockpit.




					www.20min.ch
				



Höhö, gerade ein YT mit angeblichen 11,2 g entdeckt 
Allerdings Airracing...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8i04jBLI5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

Ah ok. Verstehe ich zwar nicht so richtig warum in der Machine nur 1G herrschen soll aber egal.
Bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit würde ich es ja verstehen, aber nicht bei Beschleunigung.

Unsere Erde reist auch relativ schnell um die Sonne. Hat aber eine nahezu gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit.
Deswegen merken wir davon nichts. Wurde mir zumindest mal so erklärt.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ah ok. Verstehe ich zwar nicht so richtig warum in der Machine nur 1G herrschen soll aber egal.
> Bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit würde ich es ja verstehen, aber nicht bei Beschleunigung.
> 
> Unsere Erde reist auch relativ schnell um die Sonne. Hat aber eine nahezu gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit.
> Deswegen merken wir davon nichts. Wurde mir zumindest mal so erklärt.


Die Triebwerke sind zwar mächtig, um das Riesenflugzeug auf über Mach 3 zu beschleunigen, aber es ist keine überragende Beschleunigung im Vergleich mit anderen Kampfjets.

Beispiel:
Datenlink:


			Eurofighter Typhoon
		

Nehmen wir mal den Wert von V1= 200kn (370 km/h) auf V2 = Mach 1 (ca. 1.240 km/h) in 2,5 min.
Sprich t1=0 und t2= 150 s
Ist dann a= (v2-v1)=870km/h /DeltaT=150 s= 242 m/s/150s = 1,61 m/s²
Erdbeschleunigung =9,81 m/s²
Sprich der Eurofighter beschleunigt im Mittel mit 0,164 g


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

Ja ok. Was du mir vorgerechnet hast, zeigt doch, dass der Eurofighter noch weniger G Kraft besitzt.
Wolltest du mir nicht ein Beispiel mit mehr G-Kräften zeigen?
Aber ich glaube ich habe es mitlerweile begriffen.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Was du mir vorgerechnet hast, zeigt doch, dass der Eurofighter noch weniger G Kraft besitzt.
> Wolltest du mir nicht ein Beispiel mit mehr G-Kräften zeigen?
> Aber ich glaube ich habe es mitlerweile begriffen.


Die SR-71 beschleunigt im Mittel noch weniger (wobei alles relativ ist).
Die SR-71 hatte hochkomplexe Turbofantriebwerke, die im zweiten Betriebsmodus auf Staustrahl in großen Höhen und für sehr hohe Vmax ausgelegt waren.
Wie an anderer Stelle geschrieben, kenne ich einen der US-Piloten der Serial-No.: 61-7974
Beim Umschalten und Afterburner rein, hätte die Maschine sehr kurzzeitig g-Beschleunigungswerte von über 1 g gehabt, regulär knapp unter dem Beispiel vom dem verdammt rasch beschleunigenden Eurofighter.
Das wären dann wie kleine Atombomben gewesen, die hinten zündeten, erklärte er mir mal.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_G6iG-DWJeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Beim Umschalten und Afterburner rein, hätte die Maschine sehr kurzzeitig g-Beschleunigungswerte von über 1 g gehabt, regulär knapp unter dem Beispiel vom dem verdammt rasch beschleunigenden Eurofighter.


Aber du hattest doch ausgerechnet:



compisucher schrieb:


> Sprich der Eurofighter beschleunigt im Mittel mit *0,164 g*


Ich bin zwar keine Mathematik Genie aber das ist doch deutlich unter 1g. 

*Edit:* Ok. Du hattest geschrieben "im Mittel". Vielleicht liegt es auch daran.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du hattest doch ausgerechnet:
> 
> 
> Ich bin zwar keine Mathematik Genie aber das ist doch deutlich unter 1g.
> ...


Ich hatte geschrieben "sehr kurzzeitig", sprich für wenige milli- oder 10tel Sekunden (wie lang genau weiss ich nicht), wenn das Ramtriebwerk zündet, spürt der Pilot bei der SR-71 eine G-Belastung auf Grund der Beschleunigung von leicht über 1g.
Auch da oben Beschriebene von Katapultstart, sind nur sehr wenige Sekunden 5-6g, nicht durch das Triebwerk, sondern eben durch den Katapult generiert werden.
Im Prinzip musst du dir da in einem Militärjet g-Kräfte durch Beschleunigung in etwa so vorstellen, als würdest du nonstop bei einem Ferrari nur aufs Gaspedal treten (na ja, ich bin noch nie im Ferrari gefahren, aber gefühlt, dürfte e  so sein).


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

@compisucher: Aber das Zentrifugaltraining müssen doch Jetpiloten auch machen, oder? Nicht nur Raumfahrer?

Ich habe noch ein cooles Video gefunden mit einer super An - bzw. Aussicht aus dem Cockpit eines Jets





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ynvoriv09Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Blue Angels... 
Nun ja, sooo nahe muss man militärisch zum Glück nicht nebeneinanderfliegen.


RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher: Aber das Zentrifugaltraining müssen doch Jetpiloten auch machen, oder? Nicht nur Raumfahrer?


Klar, jeder muss in die Zentri, um zu testen, wie man mit hohen G-Kräften umgeht und wie Atemtechnik und Equipment hierzu funktioniert. Und am Schluss jeder Trainingseinheit bekommt man eine 9-10 g Klatsche, damit man einen Blackout erfährt.
Die Raumfahrer werden in der Tat auf den Raketenflug vorbereitet.
Im Orbit selbst treten regulär kaum größere G-Kräfte auf.
Je nach Raumkapselmodell (SpaceShuttle Start ca. 4g, Sojus Wiedereintritt bis zu 5 g, Space X, Starship ca. 3-4 g) kommen da mal bis zu 5 g zusammen.
Das ist deutlich geringer, als regulär Kampfpiloten trainieren müssen.
Die 6g muss man schon über 30 sec. aushalten können, nur dann kann man erfolgreich anfliegenden Raketen ausweichen.
Up to 9g ist dann ein Thema des Überlebens im Dogfight.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqv_IrrVADc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch ein paar Kunst bzw Formationsflüge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Prinzip musst du dir da in einem Militärjet g-Kräfte durch Beschleunigung in etwa so vorstellen, als würdest du nonstop bei einem Ferrari nur aufs Gaspedal treten (na ja, ich bin noch nie im Ferrari gefahren, aber gefühlt, dürfte e  so sein).



Sportwagen beschleunigen zumindest im unteren Geschwindigkeitsbereich deutlich stärker als Kampfjets. Nach oben hin (ab 150? ab 200?) geht einem Ferrari dann etwas die Puste aus bzw. er muss zuviel seiner Motorleistung nutzen, um überhaupt den Widerstand zu überwinden und kann nicht mehr soviel in Beschleunigung investieren, während bei einem Jet in dem Bereich der Luftwiderstand im Vergleich zur Massenträgheit immer noch die zweite Geige spielt. Aber das bedeutet halt auch nur, dass der Jet mit steigender Geschwindigkeit weniger an Beschleunigung verliert - nicht dass er jemals den maximalen Druck schlagen kann, den der Sportwagen bei optimaler Drehzahl im ersten Gang hingelegt hat.

Leider finde keine detailiierte Beschleunigungskurve für ein Rechenbeispiel, aber die 2,1 s 0-100 eines vergleichsweise konstant beschleunigenden S Plaid entsprechen einem Schnitt von 1,45 g über diesen Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Ein einsatzbereiter Eurofighter wird mit einem Schub-Masse-Verhältnis von 1:1,18 angegeben (zufällig der gleiche Wert wie eine Saturn V), aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Triebwerke bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 0 überhaupt ihren vollen Schub abgeben können, oder ob in den Angaben ein gewisser Staudruck des sich bewegenden Flugzeugs enthalten ist.




compisucher schrieb:


> Je nach Raumkapselmodell (SpaceShuttle Start ca. 4g, Sojus Wiedereintritt bis zu 5 g, Space X, Starship ca. 3-4 g) kommen da mal bis zu 5 g zusammen.
> Das ist deutlich geringer, als regulär Kampfpiloten trainieren müssen.
> Die 6g muss man schon über 30 sec. aushalten können, nur dann kann man erfolgreich anfliegenden Raketen ausweichen.
> Up to 9g ist dann ein Thema des Überlebens im Dogfight.



Zumindest Raumpiloten müssen afaik auch deutlich höhere Kräfte trainieren (beim wissenschaftlichen Personal bin ich mir unsicher), denn wenn die Lagekontrolle ausfällt können durch Eigenrotation auch in Raumfahrzeugen hohe Kräfte auftreten. Und gerade dann muss halt noch jemand manuell handlungsfähig sein.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1519823166658551812

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohoh der Befehlshaber des Krieges persönlich


----------



## compisucher (29. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sportwagen beschleunigen zumindest im unteren Geschwindigkeitsbereich deutlich stärker als Kampfjets. Nach oben hin (ab 150? ab 200?) geht einem Ferrari dann etwas die Puste aus bzw. er muss zuviel seiner Motorleistung nutzen, um überhaupt den Widerstand zu überwinden und kann nicht mehr soviel in Beschleunigung investieren, während bei einem Jet in dem Bereich der Luftwiderstand im Vergleich zur Massenträgheit immer noch die zweite Geige spielt. Aber das bedeutet halt auch nur, dass der Jet mit steigender Geschwindigkeit weniger an Beschleunigung verliert - nicht dass er jemals den maximalen Druck schlagen kann, den der Sportwagen bei optimaler Drehzahl im ersten Gang hingelegt hat.
> 
> Leider finde keine detailiierte Beschleunigungskurve für ein Rechenbeispiel, aber die 2,1 s 0-100 eines vergleichsweise konstant beschleunigenden S Plaid entsprechen einem Schnitt von 1,45 g über diesen Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Ein einsatzbereiter Eurofighter wird mit einem Schub-Masse-Verhältnis von 1:1,18 angegeben (zufällig der gleiche Wert wie eine Saturn V), aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Triebwerke bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 0 überhaupt ihren vollen Schub abgeben können, oder ob in den Angaben ein gewisser Staudruck des sich bewegenden Flugzeugs enthalten ist.


Diese landläufig bekannten Vergleichsrennen enden öfters mit dem Sieg für das Rennauto, zumindest bis Tempo 200 oder 300.
Liegt ja irgendwie auf der Hand, die zig Tonnen eines Kampfjets müssen ja zunächst in Bewegung gesetzt werden.
Oberhalb von 400 km/h dürfte der Gewinner feststehen, auch oberhalb von Mach 1...^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfhGD0vjdRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Diese landläufig bekannten Vergleichsrennen enden öfters mit dem Sieg für das Rennauto, zumindest bis Tempo 200 oder 300.
> Liegt ja irgendwie auf der Hand, die zig Tonnen eines Kampfjets müssen ja zunächst in Bewegung gesetzt werden.
> Oberhalb von 400 km/h dürfte der Gewinner feststehen, auch oberhalb von Mach 1...^^



Im Vergleich mit Serienwagen gebe ich dir Recht. Aber wenn wir bei Höhe 0 bleiben und Einzelkonstruktionen mit reinnehmen, werden die Flugzeuge vermutlich mangels geeignetem Fahrwerk jenseits der 500-600 km/h einpacken müssen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzKzduu3Nko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Looping mit einer F-22. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, nicht schlecht.

Ohne eine autonom agierende Steuerung,
würden die Teile,
wie überladene Brieftauben abstürzen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJzFICvJhGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



B52 Bomber beim Start. Beeindruckende Maschinen.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

OK, ein paar low-level Filmchen von US-/Nato-Fluggerät.
Das coolste Teil ist eigentlich Abschnitt Nr. 5 + 13 die Osprey...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INcWJYFvSkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2022)

Die Ospray sieht aus wie eine Maschine aus irgendeinen SciFi Film.
Wie ne Mischung aus Hubschrauber und Flugzeug.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie ne Mischung aus Hubschrauber und Flugzeug.


Ist es ja auch...


----------



## hoffgang (14. Mai 2022)

(S+) Christine Lambrecht (SPD): Die Bundesverteidigungsministerin ist politisch bisher ein Totalausfall
					

Im sechsten Monat ihrer Amtszeit als Verteidigungsministerin sorgt Christine Lambrecht mit ihren privaten Aktivitäten für Schlagzeilen – politisch aber ist die Sozialdemokratin bisher ein Totalausfall.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Sitzt hinter einer Paywall, aber wenn ihr EINEN Artikel lesen solltet, dann diesen.
Zum einen um zu verstehen, wie wichtig dieser Posten für die BW ist, zum anderen wie katastrophal er aktuell besetzt ist.

Meine Güte bin ich froh unter der nicht Uniform tragen zu müssen - da muss ich mich demnächst ja beim Thomas (der Misere) entschuldigen, der Titel miesester IBUK seit bestehen der Bundesrepublik wird grade sehr sehr hart umkämpft.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> (S+) Christine Lambrecht (SPD): Die Bundesverteidigungsministerin ist politisch bisher ein Totalausfall
> 
> 
> Im sechsten Monat ihrer Amtszeit als Verteidigungsministerin sorgt Christine Lambrecht mit ihren privaten Aktivitäten für Schlagzeilen – politisch aber ist die Sozialdemokratin bisher ein Totalausfall.
> ...


Was hast du denn jetzt anderes erwartet nach dem vorausgegangenen Proportz bei der SPD, nach den Koalitionsverhandlungen?
Die Frau hat absolut 0,0 Bezug zur BW, eher sogar eine ablehnende Einstellung, dazu kommt ohne das ich hier zu sehr auf politische Parteipolitik hinauslaufen lassen will, das Olaf Scholz als Finanzminister und Mützenich als Franktionsvorsitzende, nun alles die letzten Jahre dafür getan haben, die BW auszubremsen, mit Hilfe der Mehrheit der SPD Fraktion, *völlig entgegen den Ratschlägen ihrer eigenen SPD Experten.*
Gott sei Dank entpuppt sich die Neubesetzung der Wehrbeauftragten nicht als Rohrkrepierer, aber ich gebe Frau Lamprecht keinen Monat mehr im Amt, viel hängt auch an der morgigen Wahl, verliert die SPD, wird der Druck im Kessel noch viel höher.
Aber im Grunde genommen ist das Problem immer noch, das die Mehrheit der politischen Elite Deutschlands (auch CDU, FDP, Teile der Grünen etc.) ihr politisches Weltbild verloren hat und die Suche dauert immer noch an, das drückt sich auch in den zwei Briefen für ganz Deutschland aus.
Was dagegen spricht einen Mann oder eine Frau mit Bezug und Fachwissen für die BW zu ernennen erschließt sich mir nicht.

Andere Frage an dich.

Wie beurteilst du im Moment die Gegenoffensive bei Charkiw und die heute gestartete Gegenoffensive im Großraum Isjum?
M.A. nach hatten es die Ukrainer von Anfang an auf die Flanke und die Eisenbahnlinien abgesehen die nach Isjum führen und anscheinend ist jetzt ein Erfolg durchaus in Reichweite.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie beurteilst du im Moment die Gegenoffensive bei Charkiw und die heute gestartete Gegenoffensive im Großraum Isjum?
> M.A. nach hatten es die Ukrainer von Anfang an auf die Flanke und die Eisenbahnlinien abgesehen die nach Isjum führen und anscheinend ist jetzt ein Erfolg durchaus in Reichweite.


Ganz ehrlich:

Ich hab keine Ahnung.

Schreibe seit Wochen für Unternehmen Prognosen bezüglich anderer Länder, hab seit paar Tagen Covid und den Kanal sowas von voll von diesem Scare-Hype um den Krieg, dass ich mich schlicht aus der Bubble genommen hab.
Ich kümmer mich grad nur gaaaaanz am Rande darum was im Osten der Ukraine passiert, auch weil es für meine aktuelle Arbeit, solange man im Bereich der Kontaktlinie / Charkiv kämpft keine Relevanz hat.

Und daher hab ich dazu einfach nichts vernünftiges zu sagen 

Und zur IBUK - man muss keine Fachkenntnisse haben, das verlang ich garnicht. Aber wenn man sieht wie eine VdL sich in die Sache eingearbeitet hat und man sieht wie wenig sich eine Lambrecht für die absoluten Basics interessiert... Unfassbar, einfach unfassbar. Wie heißt es im US Sport: It takes no talent to lead the league in effort!


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2022)

Nochmal schön zusammengefasst.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9I93Vg7uDhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was dagegen spricht einen Mann oder eine Frau mit Bezug und Fachwissen für die BW zu ernennen erschließt sich mir nicht.


Oder Sicherheitspolitik.
Aber der Proporz wäre ja nicht das Problem gewesen, es gab ja eine Frau die unter der Hand gehandelt wurde. War der FDP aber halt absolut unwichtig das BMVg zu bekommen.

Seit der Ukraine Sache hört man aus meinem Bundeswehr Dunstkreis übrigens kaum noch Klagen über die Grünen.

Neben allen praktischen Problemen braucht Deutschland erstmal seinen Wehrwillen zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was dagegen spricht einen Mann oder eine Frau mit Bezug und Fachwissen für die BW zu ernennen erschließt sich mir nicht.



Die meisten bis alle Ministerien werden nicht nach Fachkenntnissen und Bezug vergeben. Das ist, wie hoffgang schreibt, auch gar nicht nötig, denn Fachwissen müsste selbst der beste Minister meist über Berater beziehen und es ist viel wichtiger, dass er das mit dem "Minister sein" drauf hat. Die aktuelle Regierung liefert da ja die passenden Extreme: Die einzige, die überhaupt den Eindruck erweckt, sowohl einen Überblick und einen Plan zu haben, ist Baerbock und für deren Ministerium kann man praktisch keine einschlägige Erfahrung mitbringen, weil es keine verwandten Jobs gibt. Umgekehrt ist der einzige fachlich qualifizierte Minister (Lauterbach) die größte Lachnummer. (Was nicht heißt, dass alle anderen etwas weniger schlechte Politik machen, aber Lauterbach bekommt nichtmal "Klappe halten" hin.)

Im Falle des Verteidigungsministers kommt noch hinzu, dass alle Personen mit Ahnung eine mehrere Jahrzehnte währende Laufbahn im Staatsdienst mit sicherer Altersvorsorge absolviert hätten, die zu keinem Zeipunkt mit größerem politischen Engagement kompatibel war und ziemlich genau die gegenteiligen Anforderungen von letzterem stellt. Wer Ahnung vom Bund hat, ist meilenweit von einer Position entfernt, aus der heraus er Minister werden könnte und umgekehrt.

Warum ausgerechnet das Verteidigungsministerium in der "welcher selbstdarstellerische Arschkriecher aus der zweiten Reihe hat denn gemäß Parteiraison noch einen Platz in ersten verdient?"-Lotterie immer auch noch die Schießbudenfiguren abbekommt, die keinen Bock auf den Job und abgesehen gelegentlicher Rotstift-Willkür auch keinerlei Zielsetzungen haben, ist aber in der Tat eine gute Frage. Wir hatten/haben schon FDP-Entwicklungshilfeminister, Grüne Wirtschaftsminister und CSU-Digitalminister, die sich redlicher bemüht haben als alle Verteidigungsminister der letzten Jahre zusammen.

Die von mir vermutete Antwort hatten wir ja schon als Thema, kam eher schlecht an...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum ausgerechnet das Verteidigungsministerium in der "welcher selbstdarstellerische Arschkriecher aus der zweiten Reihe hat denn gemäß Parteiraison noch einen Platz in ersten verdient?"


Öhm Uschi und AKK waren vieles, aber definitiv keine zweite Reihe und Guttenberg sollte auch mehr werden.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir hatten/haben schon FDP-Entwicklungshilfeminister, Grüne Wirtschaftsminister und CSU-Digitalminister, die sich redlicher bemüht haben als alle Verteidigungsminister der letzten Jahre zusammen.



Da muss ich einharken - eine Von der Leyen mag nicht die gewünschten Resultate erbracht haben, aber gearbeitet hat die Frau als IBUK. Man kann ihr ne Menge vorwerfen was mistig gelaufen ist, aber nicht, dass sie sich nicht bemüht hat. Auch ne AKK hat gearbeitet. 

Verteidigungsminister zu sein ist halt immer ne brutale Abhängigkeit vom Haushalt, jeder erbt ne BW die mehr Aufgaben hat aber nicht zwangsläufig mehr Budget. Dabei wäre der Status Quo schon erheblich verbesserungswürdig. Was bei Lambrecht massiv auffällt: Die Frau will offensichtlich einfach garnicht. Wenn der Spiegel Artikel stimmt, dann hat Sie weder mit allen Inspekteuren gesprochen, noch mit den wichtigsten Verbündeten überhaupt telefoniert (von persönlich vorstellig sprechen wir noch nicht mal).

Das ist sowas von ne andere Qualität, das spottet jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Da muss ich einharken - eine Von der Leyen mag nicht die gewünschten Resultate erbracht haben, aber gearbeitet hat die Frau als IBUK.


Hat aber auch die ganze Bundeswehr mit ihren Äußerungen über die Bundeswehr gegen sich aufgebracht, dazu massive Korruptionsvorwürfe und Vertuschung.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat aber auch die ganze Bundeswehr mit ihren Äußerungen über die Bundeswehr gegen sich aufgebracht,


Das war TdM - kann mich jetzt spontan an nix ganz dummes von VdL erinnern was Aufruhr verursacht hätte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> dazu massive Korruptionsvorwürfe und Vertuschung.


Das stimmt - aber es wäre dennoch unfair zu behaupten, sie hätte sich nicht bemüht. Weil gearbeitet hat Sie.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das war TdM - kann mich jetzt spontan an nix ganz dummes von VdL erinnern was Aufruhr verursacht hätte.


Haltungsproblem schon vergessen?








						Ursula von der Leyen an der Heimatfront
					

Seit sie ein Haltungsproblem unterstellte, gilt das Verhältnis der Ministerin zur Bundeswehr als zerrüttet. Bei der Truppe ist sie um Abrüstung bemüht. Ein Blendle-Tipp.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Dazu die ganze Bilderstürmerei, einem Kamerad wurde ein handelsübliches Revellmodell zwischenzeitlich abgenommen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> aber es wäre dennoch unfair zu behaupten, sie hätte sich nicht bemüht. Weil gearbeitet hat Sie.


Aber hat sie für die Bundeswehr gearbeitet oder ging es ihr um ihre befreundeten Berater?


----------



## hoffgang (16. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haltungsproblem schon vergessen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte nicht ganz Unrecht damit, das wollte halt nur keiner wissen der zu der Zeit aktiv im Dienst war - weil es diejenige / denjenigen auch betroffen hat. Ich hab in meinen >13 Jahren genug Wehrsoldempfänger gesehen die sich keinen Deut um Dienstpflichten geschert haben, die nur ihren eigenen Vorteil gesehen und gesucht haben. 

Wenn einem Stabsoffiziere ums Eck kommen, die ne Petition aufstellen wollen um Kasernen wieder umzubenennen, man feststellt, naja der geplante Namensgeber was SS General und der Kommandeur die Meute nicht hochkant zum Teufel jagt... nun, dann ist das ein Haltungsproblem. Wenn auf dem Führungslehrgang, dessen Note darüber entscheidet ob man den Generalstabslehrgang besuchen kann, Beamerglühbirnen geklaut werden, damit andere ihre geplanten Vorträge nicht halten können...  Wenn Generalstabsoffiziere B3 morgens um 1030 mal zum Dienst erscheinen, aber den Stab dann bis abends um 2300 rödeln lassen, ne Anordnung für den Stab verfassen und selbige 3 Tage direkt beim Antreten selbst brechen - dann ist das einfach nur ein Haltungsproblem.
Wenn im Einsatz irgendwelche Drinni-Wanker sich aufspielen und Patrouillen, die teilweise tage- wochenlang draußen waren mit Öffnungszeiten oder anderem scheiß gängeln und sich dann beim Einsatznachbereitungsseminar beklagen, der Einsatz wäre so eintönig gewesen während der Kamerad nebendran Tod & Verwundung erlebt hat.

VdL hat vllt überreagiert (Ich kannte 291 und die Offiziere dort), aber wirklich geschadet hats der BW auch nicht. Im Gegenteil, wir haben immer noch regelmäßig Vorkommnisse bei denen man sich einfach nur denkt, wie zur HÖLLE geht sowas.

Auf der anderen Seite: Der Artikel den du gepostet hast spricht von einer Distanzierung der eigenen Truppe.
Ich musste Dienstgrade & Mannschaften nach ihrer Übernahme als Ministerin zurechtweisen, weil "Flinten-Uschi" schlicht nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung für eine IBUK ist. Kleinigkeiten, mag sein, aber es zeigt, dass die Dame leider nicht ganz Unrecht hatte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dazu die ganze Bilderstürmerei, einem Kamerad wurde ein handelsübliches Revellmodell zwischenzeitlich abgenommen.


Dass da am Ende viel Aktionismus bei rumkam, keine Frage, da ist man ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Auf der anderen Seite kam das halt paar Jahrzehnte zu spät.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber hat sie für die Bundeswehr gearbeitet oder ging es ihr um ihre befreundeten Berater?


VdL hat, grade zu Anfang, sich WIRKLICH in die Materie eingearbeitet. Sie kam aus dem Familienministerium und ich weiß aus pers. Quelle, dass Ihr Tempo am Anfang sehr hoch war und der Wissensdurst enorm. Ob das am Ende nur der pers. Bereicherung gedient hat denke ich nicht, selbst wenn, sie hat ein Beispiel gesetzt an dem man festmachen kann, dass eine Lambrecht nicht mal willens ist sich in grundlegende Dinge einzuarbeiten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinen >13 Jahren genug Wehrsoldempfänger gesehen die sich keinen Deut um Dienstpflichten geschert haben, die nur ihren eigenen Vorteil gesehen und gesucht haben.


Gut, das gibt es in jedem größerem Betrieb, Verein etc


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn einem Stabsoffiziere ums Eck kommen, die ne Petition aufstellen wollen um Kasernen wieder umzubenennen, man feststellt, naja der geplante Namensgeber was SS General und der Kommandeur die Meute nicht hochkant zum Teufel jagt... nun, dann ist das ein Haltungsproblem.


Welcher SS General soll das gewesen sein? Wehrmacht ja, aber von Ehrungen für die SS Leute hab ich noch nichts gehört.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich musste Dienstgrade & Mannschaften nach ihrer Übernahme als Ministerin zurechtweisen, weil "Flinten-Uschi" schlicht nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung für eine IBUK ist. Kleinigkeiten, mag sein, aber es zeigt, dass die Dame leider nicht ganz Unrecht hatte.


Auch das ist üblich wenn der Stammtisch über Politiker redet, aber AKK hat sich durch die Bank weg mehr Respekt verschafft.


hoffgang schrieb:


> VdL hat, grade zu Anfang, sich WIRKLICH in die Materie eingearbeitet.


Ich glaube nach allem trotzdem nicht, dass ihr was an der Bundeswehr lag, dafür sind die Skandale mit wirtschaftlichen Hintergrund zu erdrückend und CDU typisch. Ach McKinsey Berater, ach der Sohn der bei dem Laden arbeitet.
Solche Stories








						Ursula von der Leyen und die hungrigen Möpse - brisante Neuigkeiten in der Berateraffäre
					

Die damalige Staatssekretärin im Verteidigungsministerium von Ursula von der Leyen, Katrin Suder, gab persönlich Millionen für den Beratungskonzern Accenture frei.




					www.stern.de
				




Dazu halbherzige Trendwenden und so weiter, das konnte AKK besser.

Zu Lambrecht hast du vieles richtige gesagt, sie ist einfach ungeeignet. Aber leider haben sich auch die anderen Parteien nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, wenn auch Strack Zimmermann letztens gesagt hat, dass sie in Wirklichkeit nie für ein Ministeramt in Betracht kam dann ist das einfach traurig für die FDP.
Aber auch die Union, die beiden Damen haben das Ministerium ja nicht übernommen weil sie sich für Sicherheitspolitik interessiert haben. 
Außer den Grünen hat es halt keine deutsche Partei gerafft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Da muss ich einharken - eine Von der Leyen mag nicht die gewünschten Resultate erbracht haben, aber gearbeitet hat die Frau als IBUK. Man kann ihr ne Menge vorwerfen was mistig gelaufen ist, aber nicht, dass sie sich nicht bemüht hat. Auch ne AKK hat gearbeitet.



Das ich bei AKK nicht viel mitbekommen habe, mag auch an der kurzen Amtszeit gelegen haben und als externer werde ich einen Teil der (nicht-)Auswirkungen ihres (Nicht-)Schaffens erst in 1-2 Jahren beurteilen können. Aber von der Leyen ist mir vor allen Dingen damit in Erinnerung geblieben, dass sie einen erheblichen Teil des Budgets genutzt hat, um externen Beratungsunternehmen aus ihrem Dunstkreis eine goldene Nase zu verschaffen. Dafür mag sie auch "gearbeitet" haben, aber das verstehe ich nicht unter "bemühen als Verteidigungsminister". Es würde mir schwer fallen, aus ihrer Amtszeit einen anderen Minister zu nennen, der weniger für seinen Aufgabenbereich getan hat. Auch wenn es eh je nach Fähigkeitenniveau einige geben mag, die noch weniger positives erreicht haben.

(Wobei mir das für VdL jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch genau 0 einfällt und mit der Gorch Fock hat sie zumindest die längste Kette der peinlichsten und überflüssigsten und prozentual teuersten, wenn auch wegen der absoluten Bedeutung nicht unbedingt schädlichsten Fehlentscheidungen zu verantworten, die mir einfallen würden. Umgang mit dem G36-macht-was-gefordert-Wurde-"Skandal" ist auch ihr Vermächtniss, der Neu-Nicht-Aufbau der Rekrutierung nach de Mezieres Wehrpflicht-Aussetzung wurde größtenteils unter ihrer Führung nicht-erarbeitet, die ganzen Auslandseinsätze in Westafrika und im Irak, die nicht-Berücksichtigung von Putins militärischer Expansion in der Bundeswehrplanung,... . Von der einzigen Ministerin, die seit Kohl länger als eine Legislaturperiode im Amt war - mit Ausnahme von Jung haben die anderen nicht einmal eine volle geschafft - würde man eigentlich erwarten, dass sie mit überdurchschnittlich vielen eigenen Projekten in Erinnerung geblieben wäre, wenn sie sich mehr Mühe als andere gegeben hat. Aber zumindest mir fallen nur Fälle ein, wo sie entweder nichts gemacht hat oder zum Vorteil von so ziemlich jedem außer der Bundeswehr agiert hat. Und das eben nicht aus Unfähigkeit wie de Meziere, sondern weil sie sich um ihre eigenen Schäfchen gekümmert hat,  statt sich an ihrem job zu versuchen.)


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

Na ja, spätestens seit zu Guttenberg empfand ich alle Besetzungen eher als "Karrieresprungbrett", "Abstellgleis" oder "Parteiproporz" usw..
Qualifikation nada, nix, nope
Das Amt war eher bedeutungslos.
Interessant daran war lediglich die 30jährige Visionslosigkeit und das Nichterkennen einer zwingenden Notwendigkeit für einen unabhängigen Staat.
Größten Vorwurf mache ich da Mutti mit ihrer einlullenden, schläfrigen Hand des Nichthandelns.
In diesem Punkt ist sie eigentlich noch schlimmer als Gazprom-Schröder, der steht wenigstens dazu.
Wie man nach dem Vollversagen von vdL jene dann noch nach Brüssel hievten konnte, 
bleibt ein ewiges Rätsel der tuschelnden Flure irgendwo in Brüssel oder so.
Dass die jetzige Dame eigentlich nur Dank Parteibuch und nicht wg. Qualifikation im Amt ist, 
dürfte spätestens nach den 5.000 Helmen klar sein, die tatsächlich für 1.500 km Transportstrecke 4 Wochen gebraucht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, spätestens seit zu Guttenberg empfand ich alle Besetzungen eher als "Karrieresprungbrett", "Abstellgleis" oder "Parteiproporz" usw..


AKK war jedenfalls nachdem sie ihre Kanzlerambitionen aufgeben musste vollkommen in der Rolle der IBUK aufgegangen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

> Russland ist nach eigenen Angaben kurz vor der Einführung eines Hochleistungslasers zum Abschuss von Drohnen und leichten Fluggeräten. »Unsere Physiker haben Lasersysteme entwickelt, die um ein Vielfaches leistungsstärker sind, was die Verbrennung verschiedener Ziele erlaubt, und bauen sie auch praktisch schon serienreif«, sagte der russische Vizeregierungschef Juri Borissow bei einer Konferenz nahe Moskau, wie die staatliche Moskauer Nachrichtenagentur Tass meldete.
> 
> Nach Borissows Darstellung hat die neue Laserwaffe eine Reichweite von fünf Kilometern und kann Drohnen in dieser Höhe abschießen. Das neue System wurde demnach am Dienstag getestet und soll eine Drohne innerhalb von fünf Sekunden verbrannt haben. Nun werde es langsam in die Streitkräfte eingeführt. »Die ersten Prototypen werden schon eingesetzt«, sagte Borissow. Überprüfbar waren die Angaben nicht. Es wurden auch keine Bilder gezeigt.


Quelle: Moskau kündigt neue Laserwaffe an

Ob das wirklich was dran ist?


----------



## compisucher (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Moskau kündigt neue Laserwaffe an
> 
> Ob das wirklich was dran ist?


Ja, mei, sind halt spät dran die Russen, wie immer.
Haben die USA schon längst im Test und vermutlich im Einsatz.









						US Army baut stärkste Laserwaffe der Welt
					

Der Tactical Ultrashort Pulse Laser soll millionenfach stärker sein, als derzeit eingesetzte Laserwaffen.




					futurezone.at
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxmglJXkGDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Neues Zeitalter der Waffentechnik? US-Navy schießt Drohne mit Laserkanone ab
					

Video: Ist das die Zukunft der Waffentechnik? Offizielle Videoaufnahmen eines Tests der US-Navy zeigen, wie die Marine mittels Laserstrahl eine unbemannte Drohne abschießt.




					www.stern.de
				











						US-Army will mächtigste Laserwaffe entwickeln - durchdringt jede Panzerung
					

Die US-Armee will eine neuartige Laserwaffe entwickeln, die Ziele in Sekunden ausschalten kann. Einen Ultrakurzpulslaser.



					www.pcwelt.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2022)

Strahlenwaffen war neben Interkontinentalrakten, deren Abwehr und Orbitalwaffen einer von vier Punkten, in denen die Sowjetunion dem Westen möglicherweise voraus war, als internationale Verträge dagegen geschlossen wurden.








						1K17 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Soviet laser pistol - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Berijew A-60 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Von daher keineswegs ausgeschlossen, dass sie sowas bauen. Die für moderne Konzepte bevorzugten fiberoptischen Laser sind jetzt keine große Kunst im Einsatz. Entweder man hat sie oder man hat sie nicht, aber wenn man ein System mit Energieversorgung und Zieleinrichtung für irgend eine Form von Energiewaffe hat, dann kann man auch sowas da einbauen. Und die Möglichkeit hat Russland, wenn sie nicht alles wieder vergessen haben.

Spannender wäre da schon die Frage, für wieviel Exemplare das Budget reicht, wie es um die Sicherheit für die Umgebung steht und wieviel Aufwand der Erhalt der Einsatzbereitschaft erfordert. Einen Laser abfeuern können und 10 von 10 mal mit einem Laser das Ziel zu treffen sind zwei komplett verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade. Und im Moment würde ich annehmen, dass es der Führung komplett egal ist, wenn ein Regentropfen auf der Optik dafür sorgen kann, dass ungünstig platziertes Bedienpersonal oder Zivilisten dauerhaft erblinden oder wenn größere Verschmutzungen das einzig existierende Exemplar selbst zerlegen. Hauptsache man hat erstmal medienwirksam ein Stück High-Tech in Dienst gestellt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

Hier mal wieder eine interessante Analyse von Oberst Reisner:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzAl29Gl9MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2022)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Idee was mit der ganzen Gepard Munition passiert sein könnte? Ich meine es gab mal 420 dieser Panzer. Zu einer Zeit wo es noch nicht zum guten Ton gehörte die Bundeswehr selbst zu sabotieren. Die paar nachträglich exportierten Exemplare werden nicht so viel Munition mitgenommen haben. Bitte sagt mir nicht sie wurde zerstört um Lagerkosten zu sparen...


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand eine Idee was mit der ganzen Gepard Munition passiert sein könnte?


Sie wird benutzt, Mantis hat das selbe Kaliber, aber die Mantis Munition ist teuer, da benutzt man je nach Übung halt die billige Gepardmunition.
Aber wie gesagt, das Problem ist, dass die Schweiz den Export untersagt, daher ist es egal ob wie 1 oder 1 Million Schuss auf Lager haben.


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie wird benutzt, Mantis hat das selbe Kaliber, aber die Mantis Munition ist teuer, da benutzt man je nach Übung halt die billige Gepardmunition.
> Aber wie gesagt, das Problem ist, dass die Schweiz den Export untersagt, daher ist es egal ob wie 1 oder 1 Million Schuss auf Lager haben.


Ich wäre trotz des selben Kalibers nicht auf die Idee gekommen das Gepard und Mantis untereinander kompatibel sind. 
Dann kann man also davon ausgehen, dass es sogar aktive  Produktionskapazitäten für diese Munition gibt und es ausschließlich an der Schweiz hapert?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Dann kann man also davon ausgehen, dass es sogar aktive Produktionskapazitäten für diese Munition gibt und es ausschließlich an der Schweiz hapert?


Es gibt Produktionskapazitäten für die spezielle Mantis Munition (also die, die sich "zerlegt")
Diese kann definitiv in modifizierten Geparden verwendet werden, aber sie in Geparden ohne diese Modifikation zu verwenden dürfte sinnlos sein.
Ob die normale Mantis Munition noch nachproduziert wird weiß ich nicht, sollte aber da das System in anderen anderen Ländern noch im Einsatz ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

Und warum sind wir da von der Schweiz abhängig?
Kann die Munition für den Gepard nicht in Deutschland hergestellt werden?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Warum soll man Munition für ein System in Deutschland herstellen das man gar nicht mehr verwendet?


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

Ja hatte es gerade im anderen Thread gelesen. Ist schon ok.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum soll man Munition für ein System in Deutschland herstellen das man gar nicht mehr verwendet?


Weil es die Ukraine verwenden soll und kann! Was ist daran so schwer zu begreifen!
Meinetwegen können die Dinger auch irgendwo anders in Europa produziert werden, die Patente liegen bei Rheinmetall, wenn es echt an so einer Micky Maus Munition wie einer 35mm scheitert, können wir gleich einpacken!
Wahrscheinlich ist es mittlerweile sogar ein Problem 7.62mm x51mm aufzutreiben, weil wir ja das G3 ausgemustert haben.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil es die Ukraine verwenden soll und kann! Was ist daran so schwer zu begreifen!


Ja, aber das steht auch erst seit Ende Februar überhaupt zur Debatte.

Ich sage ja, dass es von Schwarz Gelb dumm war die Heeresflugabwehr aufzulösen, aber wenn man es gemacht hat ist das die logische Konsequenz.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

> 20:18 Uhr
> Russland: 50 neue Interkontinentalraketen​
> Russland will bis zum Ende des Herbstes etwa 50 neue Interkontinentalraketen vom Typ Sarmat in den Dienst nehmen. Die Raketen (Nato-Codename: SS-X-30 Satan 2) sollen im sibirischen Krasnojarsk hergestellt werden, wie der Chef der Raumfahrtbehörde Roskosmos, Dmitri Rogosin, der Agentur Interfax zufolge mitteilte.
> 
> ...


"Satan 2" ist glaube ich die genau richtige Bezeichnung.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Satan 2" ist glaube ich die genau richtige Bezeichnung.


Inhaltlich sind es ganz normale Interkontinentalraketen.
Ich darf aus der Wicki kurz zitieren Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-28_(Rakete)

_Die mit Flüssigtreibstoff angetriebene Sarmat soll eine Gesamtmasse von 208 Tonnen haben, 35 Meter lang sein und eine Maximalreichweite von 18.000 Kilometern besitzen, sowie aus Raketensilos oder LKW gestartet werden.[10] Im Vergleich zur amerikanischen Interkontinentalrakete Minuteman III wäre die Sarmat damit ungefähr 6 Mal so schwer und doppelt so lang.[5][14] Das russische Verteidigungsministerium teilte mit, die Entwicklung sei unter anderem eine Reaktion auf das US-System Prompt Global Strike.[15]

Laut Generaloberst Sergej Karakajew (Befehlshaber der strategischen Raketentruppen des russischen Militärs) soll die Rakete mehrere Awangard-Stratosphären-Gleitflugkörper transportieren können.[16] Die russische Angabe, sie könne über 15 MIRV-Nuklearsprengköpfe befördern, wird von Nuklearwaffen-Forschern der Federation of American Scientists als übertrieben angesehen, sie gehen von maximal 10 Sprengköpfen aus.[17] Die RS-28 soll über eine leistungsstarke erste Raketenstufe verfügen. Somit soll sie schneller als bisherige Interkontinentalraketen die unteren Atmosphärenschichten durchqueren. Dadurch wird eine Lokalisierung durch weltraumbasierte Sensoren erschwert.[18]__[19]_

Klar, so ein Geschoss braucht mehr Schubkraft und ähnlich wie alle großen Raketen, egal ob zivil oder militärisch, sind sie beim Start und den ersten 100 km deutlich schneller, was die Frühwarnzeit etwas reduziert.
Unbedarft davon sind es ballistische Raketen mit Gleitflugsprengkörper, die natürlich auch mit heutiger Technologie abgefangen werden können.

Ein 35 m langes Raketenungetüm ist aber kaum unsichtbar vor der Aufklärung zu bewegen und die Mobilitätsrate dürfte sich auch im überschaubaren Bereich bewegen.

Die Kernfrage für mich lautet aber: Warum?
Ein U-Boot-gestütztes System wäre ungleich mobiler, weniger erkennbarer und deutlich zweitschlagkräftiger.
Von ihren derzeit ca. 1.500 einsatzbereiten Atomsprengköpfen gut oder über 500 auf nur 50 schwerfälligen Riesenraketensystemen zu verteilen, erscheint mir kein besonders ausgeklügelter Abschreckungsplan zu sein.


----------



## Steamhammer (23. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es mittlerweile sogar ein Problem 7.62mm x51mm aufzutreiben, weil wir ja das G3 ausgemustert haben.


Diese Problem wurde 2010/2011 zum ersten mal vakant - nämlich als man während des AFG-Einsatzes wieder mehr MG3 und G3(ZF) bzw. später dann das G28 in 7,62x51 vermehrt einsetzen wollte. Man stellte da nämlich fest, dass die fertig gegurtete Munition in den Depots teilweise verrostet war und daraufhin die gesamten Bestände aufwändig kontrolliert werden mussten. 
Aktuell ist im zivilen Sektor derzeit kaum noch Munition und Wiederladekomponenten (Anzündhütchen,Geschosse,Hülsen,Pulver) verfügbar - ebensowenig Schutzausrüstung oder Nachtsichttechnik. Alle hersteller Produzieren auf "Teufel komm raus" fürs Militär.

LG:Steam


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Aktuell ist im zivilen Sektor derzeit kaum noch Munition und Wiederladekomponenten (Anzündhütchen,Geschosse,Hülsen,Pulver) verfügbar - ebensowenig Schutzausrüstung oder Nachtsichttechnik. Alle hersteller Produzieren auf "Teufel komm raus" fürs Militär.


Im Grunde genommen ist das ja erstmal eine erfreuliche Nachricht, zeigt aber auch wie wirklich blank wir sind, überall in Europa.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Man stellte da nämlich fest, dass die fertig gegurtete Munition in den Depots teilweise verrostet war und daraufhin die gesamten Bestände aufwändig kontrolliert werden mussten.


Nur mal kurz für mich:
Seit wann hat man Munition für ein G3 gegurtet?
Das ist doch für das MG3 und das war durchgehend im Einsatz.


----------



## Steamhammer (23. Mai 2022)

Der Bedarf war plötzlich höher...und das G3 war zu der Zeit auch schon knapp 10 Jahre nicht mehr in der Truppe  und die entsprechende Munition war nicht mehr vorhanden - ergo war afaik nur noch die MG-Munition in größerer Stückzahl vorhanden. (Ich hatte seinerzeit einen Bekannten in Ulm,der da Im Bereich der Lagerhaltung involviert war....da kamen so einige Storys unter der Hand mit raus)


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2022)

Klingt seltsam, dass ein paar DMRs in AFG den Bedarf plötzlich so erhöht haben sollen wenn das
MG3 aber aktiv im Einsatz war.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2022)

Hmmm....
Ich warte...
Zeitenwende-Rede am 27.02.22...
100 Mrd. Sondervermögen BW...
86 Tage später: Nix passiert...

Ja, mei, gehts noch???
Hat da in Berlin per Zufall irgendwer den Knall noch nicht gehört?!?

Dass die Polen schon seit Wochen ihre alten T-72 in die Ukraine geschoben haben und seit dem seit Wochen auf die versprochenen Leopard warten - geschenkt.
Die fühlen sich zu Recht verarscht und werden den Russ im Zweifel einfach gen Westen durchwinken, damit er bei uns die Schnüffelstücke suchen kann.

Schlumpf - äh- Scholz und Lambrecht sind in dieser Situation Totalversager aus Schnarchhausen.

So, abgeregt, gepflegtes Weiterschlafen in Berlin.

Habe fertig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2022)

In welcher Form und welchen konkreten Inhalts gab es denn das Versprechen, die alten T-72 aus polnischen Beständen mit modernen Leo 2 Mustern zu ersetzen?


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2022)

Ich wüsste auch nicht das es konkrete Versprechungen gab brandneue Leo 2 A7V zu verschenken. Nur Verhandlungen ohne Ergebnisse. Das selbe vorher schon zwischen England und Polen mit Challenger 2 Panzern. Vielleicht sind ja einfach nur die polnischen Forderungen zu hoch.^^ Oder sollte man sagen zu unverschämt?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die fühlen sich zu Recht verarscht und werden den Russ im Zweifel einfach gen Westen durchwinken, damit er bei uns die Schnüffelstücke suchen kann.


Die polnische Regierung hat Zeit für sowas obwohl sie grade Polen in ein autoritäres Regime verwandeln?


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2022)

Es ist doch recht eindeutig, dass es das versprechen gab, ansonsten wären die Worte der Außenministerin unglaubwürdig, oder?








						Polens Präsident wirft Bundesregierung Wortbruch bei Ringtausch vor
					

Duda sagt, Deutschland habe bei Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine Versprechen nicht eingelöst. Bundesaußenministerin Baerbock will Unklarheiten schnell ausräumen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Die polnische Regierung hat Zeit für sowas obwohl sie grade Polen in ein autoritäres Regime verwandeln?


Und die Deutsche Regierung sollte einfach die Fresse halten und endlich mal ihren Job machen.
Alle liefern an die Ukraine, machen die Bestände leer und wir labern nur dumm herum.
USA hat wie viel Geld für Waffen bereitgestellt? 20 Mrd. $?
Und wie viel macht die 2. größte Wirtschaftsmacht in der Nato?
250 Mio. €  WENIGER als das kleine Lettland.
Supi, läuft ja...

Ach ja, autoritäres Polen.
Welch illustre Gesellschaft die NATO doch ist.
Welches Land nochmal hat die meiste Wirtschaftsmacht und spendiert den Soldaten nicht mal Winterunterwäsche?
Wie tituliert man noch mal die Türkei?
Wer sitzt in Ungarn?
Welches durch und durch korrupte Land östlich von Polen wird gerade gegen die Russen unterstützt?

Man sollte nicht im Glashaus sitzen und dann mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Lotto (24. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> Ich warte...
> Zeitenwende-Rede am 27.02.22...
> 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen BW...
> 86 Tage später: Nix passiert...



Ähm sorry was erwartest du? Das Rheinmetall x neue Leopard 2 A7V auf Halde hat? Das Lockheed Martin die bestellten F35 alle irgendwo im Lager hat und sie einfach nur rausholen muss? Von anderer Ausrüstung, welche noch gar nicht entwickelt wurde gar nicht zu reden (ein neues Sturmgewehr ist ja schon seit Jahren in Diskussion).
Die Bestellung der Bundesregierung (wenn sie denn final abgesegnet wurde) wird bei Lockheed ans Ende eingereiht. Wir sind nicht die einzigen Kunden die da was bestellen. Und gerade zu den jetzigen Zeiten, wo globale Lieferketten unterbrochen sind, ist das nochmal alles verzögert.

Sowas dauert Jahre, wenn nicht sogar über ein Jahrzehnt. Und du sprichst von 86 Tage...


compisucher schrieb:


> Und die Deutsche Regierung sollte einfach die Fresse halten und endlich mal ihren Job machen.



Die deutsche Regierung muss gar nix. Die Kosten für das selbstauferlegte Gasembargo hast du wahrscheinlich nicht eingerechnet oder?
Die Ukraine ist übrigens weder NATO-Mitglied noch EU-Mitglied, d.h. das sie überhaupt Hilfe bekommt sollte sie dankbar stimmen, anstatt immer wieder unverschämte Forderungen zu stellen.


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2022)

Ich finde es schon sehr merkwürdig das man nie etwas von diesem Ringtausch mit Polen gehört hat. Mit der Slowakei ja. Mit Tschechien ja. Selbst über die Verhandlungen zwischen Polen und England die offensichtlich dankend abgelehnt haben gab es Berichte. Ich finde das stinkt hier und Polen versucht einfach mal sich auf unsere Kosten zu bereichern. Warum fordern sie keine Panzer von den USA? Die haben so etwas tatsächlich in großen Mengen ungenutzt herum stehen und Polen ist bei  Rüstungsverträgen ohnehin schon sehr eng mit den USA.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist doch recht eindeutig, dass es das versprechen gab, ansonsten wären die Worte der Außenministerin unglaubwürdig, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In deinem Artikel fehlt das wichtigste








						Streit um Panzer-Ringtausch: Polens Präsident wirft Deutschland Wortbruch vor
					

Der Streit um die Lieferung von Leopard-Panzern belastet die deutsch-polnischen Beziehungen. Nun legt Polens Präsident Andrzej Duda nach, er sagt: »Wir sind sehr enttäuscht.«




					www.spiegel.de
				





> Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen sind die Ringtauschgespräche zwischen Deutschland und Polen deswegen hoffnungslos festgefahren. Verteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht musste vergangene Woche in einer vertraulichen Runde von Fachpolitikern der Koalition einräumen, dass sie kaum noch Hoffnung habe, mit Warschau zu einer Einigung zu kommen.
> Der Grund: Die Bundeswehr selbst verfügt bisher noch nicht über Leopard-Modelle des letzten Baustands, nur ein kleiner Teil der deutschen Panzerarmee wird derzeit von der Industrie auf diesen aufgerüstet. Folglich konnte der zuständige Staatssekretär aus dem Wehrressort bei Gesprächen mit Polen keinerlei Zusagen machen und musste die Verhandlungen ohne Erfolg beenden.


Die Polen wollte 2A7 und nicht 2A4 wie auf Halde stehen.
@Rolk da ist das was du meinst.


compisucher schrieb:


> 250 Mio. € WENIGER als das kleine Lettland.
> Supi, läuft ja...











						Ukraine Support Tracker - A Database of Military, Financial and Humanitarian Aid to Ukraine
					

The Ukraine Support Tracker lists and quantifies military, financial and humanitarian aid transferred by governments to Ukraine since Russia’s invasion on February 24, 2022.




					www.ifw-kiel.de
				



Polen, GB und USA stehen als Länder vor Deutschland im Diagramm militärische Hilfe. Nicht so desaströs wie
du es darstellst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Satan 2" ist glaube ich die genau richtige Bezeichnung.



Die wollen sie doch seit gefühlt einem Jahrzehnt groß einführen. 50 bis Jahresende? Da muss dann aber Boris von Hand steuern, weil bestimmt wieder irgendwelche Chips fehlen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ein 35 m langes Raketenungetüm ist aber kaum unsichtbar vor der Aufklärung zu bewegen und die Mobilitätsrate dürfte sich auch im überschaubaren Bereich bewegen.



Die Dinger sind silogestützt, die bewegen sich gar nicht. Dafür hat Russland die Topol-M. (Sogar in Dienst gestellt, nicht nur auf dem Papier)



> Die Kernfrage für mich lautet aber: Warum?
> Ein U-Boot-gestütztes System wäre ungleich mobiler, weniger erkennbarer und deutlich zweitschlagkräftiger.
> Von ihren derzeit ca. 1.500 einsatzbereiten Atomsprengköpfen gut oder über 500 auf nur 50 schwerfälligen Riesenraketensystemen zu verteilen, erscheint mir kein besonders ausgeklügelter Abschreckungsplan zu sein.



Uboote sind ungleich teuer in Bau und Unterhalt, sie sind auf angreifbare Kommunikationssysteme angewiesen und sie können von einem mit technisch gleichwertigen oder besseren Booten ausgestatteten Gegner neutralisiert werden. Nicht nur Russland, sondern sämtliche großen Atommächte setzen auf diversifizierte Trägersysteme, damit nicht ein einzige Schwachstelle das ganze Arsenal lahmlegen kann. Nur Frankreich und England haben mittlerweile strategische Kapazitäten (im Falle Frankreichs aber nicht mal die taktischen) jenseits der U-Boote abgerüstet. (Und einige kleinere Staaten hatten natürlich nie mehr als ein Trägersystem)

Gerade für Russland mit ihrem riesigen Territorium sind gehärtete Silos sogar ein ziemlich naheliegendes System und das hat man auch von Anfang an erkannt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> Ich warte...
> Zeitenwende-Rede am 27.02.22...
> 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen BW...
> ...



Was erwartest du von einem von vorne bis hinten nicht durchdachten populistischen Satz zwecks Stimmungsmache? Scholz Versprecher war nicht einmal innerhalb der Regierung abgesprochen, geschweige denn durchgeplant. Es gebt weder ein Konzept zur Durch- noch zur Umsetzung. Wenn März weiter blockt, die Grünen bei den nächsten Wahlen noch mehr Selbstbewusstsein tanken und Lambrecht ihre Linie (ist "Standpunkt" bei Stillstand angemessener?) fortsetzt, dann wird das auch bis Jahresende nichts. Die Taz hatte Montag ein nettes Interview mit Högel. Selbst die scheint ihrer Parteigenossin aka Verteidigungsministerin nichts zuzutrauen und vertritt, als Anwalt der Truppe, die Ansicht dass man sich die 100 Millionen sonstwohin schieben kann, solange das Beschaffungswesen nicht reformiert ist.

Die anfängliche "alles für die Bundeswehr, Sinn und Verstand halten nur auf"-Dynamik ist jedenfalls längst raus.




Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon sehr merkwürdig das man nie etwas von diesem Ringtausch mit Polen gehört hat. Mit der Slowakei ja. Mit Tschechien ja. Selbst über die Verhandlungen zwischen Polen und England die offensichtlich dankend abgelehnt haben gab es Berichte. Ich finde das stinkt hier und Polen versucht einfach mal sich auf unsere Kosten zu bereichern. Warum fordern sie keine Panzer von den USA? Die haben so etwas tatsächlich in großen Mengen ungenutzt herum stehen und Polen ist bei  Rüstungsverträgen ohnehin schon sehr eng mit den USA.



Wenn es bei den Polen schlecht läuft, ist immer entweder die EU Schuld oder Deutschland. Ehernes PIS-Gesetz. In dem Fall habe aber zumindest ich tatsächlich schon mal was von dem Vorschlag gehört. Nur dass der irgendwie zu einer Vereinbarung ausgehandelt wurde, scheint außer der polnischen Öffentlichkeitsabteilung niemand zu glauben.


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind silogestützt, die bewegen sich gar nicht. Dafür hat Russland die Topol-M. (Sogar in Dienst gestellt, nicht nur auf dem Papier)


Wicki meint hierzu was anderes:
_Die mit Flüssigtreibstoff angetriebene Sarmat soll eine Gesamtmasse von 208 Tonnen haben, 35 Meter lang sein und eine Maximalreichweite von 18.000 Kilometern besitzen, sowie aus Raketensilos *oder LKW* gestartet werden.
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-28_(Rakete)_


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Uboote sind ungleich teuer in Bau und Unterhalt,


Sicherlich


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sie sind auf angreifbare Kommunikationssysteme angewiesen


Im Ernstfall nur bedingt


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und sie können von einem mit technisch gleichwertigen oder besseren Booten ausgestatteten Gegner neutralisiert werden.


zweifellos  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht nur Russland, sondern sämtliche großen Atommächte setzen auf diversifizierte Trägersysteme, damit nicht ein einzige Schwachstelle das ganze Arsenal lahmlegen kann.


Was natürlich sinnig und mir klar ist


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur Frankreich und England haben mittlerweile strategische Kapazitäten (im Falle Frankreichs aber nicht mal die taktischen) jenseits der U-Boote abgerüstet. (Und einige kleinere Staaten hatten natürlich nie mehr als ein Trägersystem)
> 
> Gerade für Russland mit ihrem riesigen Territorium sind gehärtete Silos sogar ein ziemlich naheliegendes System und das hat man auch von Anfang an erkannt.


Die Problematik an den Silos ist, dass diese bei einem Nuklearschlag definitiv ausgeschaltet werden können - egal wie hart der Beton ist.
Es gibt nicht umsonst ca. 500  ehemalige Raketensilos in den USA, welche aufgelassen sind - einige davon kann der geneigte Prepper zur Abwehr der Zombieapokalypse privat erwerben.
Die US-Dislozierung mit modernisierten Silos, die ausschließlich für den Erstschlag ausgelegt sind und mit 12-13.000 km Reichweite alles erwischen kann, was irgendwie relevant wäre (Russland, China, Eurasien) und die Zweitschlagfähigkeit zu 2/3 auf U-Booten bzw. Marineeinheiten und 1/3 auf strategischen Bombern erscheint mir sehr sinnig zu sein.

Die Reichweite der Russenraketen ist per se unökonomisch, weil es kaum Ziele auf der Südhalbkugel gibt und der Gag über den Südpol die USA anzugreifen, verschafft der vorhandenen Hyperschallabwehr GBI der USA lediglich mehr Zeit zur Reaktion:








						Ground-Based Interceptor – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



@RyzA :
Weil da Ängste von Russenseite geschürt werden, das GBI System der USA schafft ca. 20.000 km/h, = ca. Mach 16, Mach 10 nach ca. 90 Sekunden ab Start.
Was dann die russische Hyperschallwaffe zu Kleinkinderkram werden lässt.
OK, das US System ist eine Defensiv- und keine Offensivwaffe.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von einem von vorne bis hinten nicht durchdachten populistischen Satz zwecks Stimmungsmache?


Meine Erwartungshaltung wäre jene, dass das, was gesagt wird auch umgesetzt wird.
Vor nunmehr 87 Tagen wurde der Öffentlichkeit vollmundig erklärt, dass die BW ein Sondervermögen von 100 Mrd. erhält.
BIS JETZT, ein geschlagenes viertel Jahr später, wurde das nicht mal in ein Gesetz gegossen, geschweige irgend eine Bestellung ausgelöst.
Mir geht es gar nicht darum, dass das Militärzeugs sofort lieferbar wäre, wie mancher Vorredner mir als Reply gab.
Mitnichten, es geht darum, dass zunächst das Geld überhaupt bereitgestellt wird.
Plakativ:
Der Russe steht vor der Tür und die Industrie weiss nicht, ob sie schon produzieren soll.
Ironie on: Genau so werden Kriege gewonnen, Mangels Kapazität erst gar nicht kämpfen: Ironie off


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es bei den Polen schlecht läuft, ist immer entweder die EU Schuld oder Deutschland. Ehernes PIS-Gesetz. In dem Fall habe aber zumindest ich tatsächlich schon mal was von dem Vorschlag gehört. Nur dass der irgendwie zu einer Vereinbarung ausgehandelt wurde, scheint außer der polnischen Öffentlichkeitsabteilung niemand zu glauben.


Ich habe recherchiert:
Die Polen hatten Ihre schwere Waffen VOR dem Ringtauschdeal (u. a. Slowakei) bereits abgegeben und SCHLUMPF erklärte bei der Vereinbarung die "uneingeschränkte Solidarität und Einbindung in das Ringtauschgeschäft  ALLER östlichen Nato-Partnern, insbesondere auch Polen".
Gehört in einem Interview auf BR24 gestern Abend als Rückblende, schriftliche Quelle nicht gefunden.
Auf diese Aussage zielt die Enttäuschung Polens.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vor nunmehr 87 Tagen wurde der Öffentlichkeit vollmundig erklärt, dass die BW ein Sondervermögen von 100 Mrd. erhält.


Ja und die Union hat gedroht das zu blockieren und man hat die Abstimmung erstmal verschoben sonst stoppt Merz
das aus reiner Profilierungssucht.


compisucher schrieb:


> BIS JETZT, ein geschlagenes viertel Jahr später, wurde das nicht mal in ein Gesetz gegossen, geschweige irgend eine Bestellung ausgelöst.


Das stimmt auch nicht, es wurden für jeden Soldaten Platttenräger, neue Helme und neue Rucksäcke bestellt.
Das heißt ade Koppel. Trifft übrigens auch schon in geringen Mengen in der Truppe ein, hab ich hier in der Kaserne schon gesehen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Auf diese Aussage zielt die Enttäuschung Polens.


Meine Aussage, dass Deutschland 2A4 geboten hat Polen aber 2A7 wollte hast du ignoriert?


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und die Union hat gedroht das zu blockieren und man hat die Abstimmung erstmal verschoben sonst stoppt Merz
> das aus reiner Profilierungssucht.


Aussage SCHLUPF damals:
100 Mrd. + 2% für Rüstung jedes Jahr + Bestellliste wird in Kürze vorgelegt
Aussage Koalition heute:
100 Mrd. wird aber mit 2% die nächsten 3 Jahre verrechnet = faktisch 0 € mehr für die Truppe
Bestellliste geistert durch die Presse, ist aber nix offizielles für den Bundestag.
Die Abgeordneten wissen bis heute offiziell nicht, was genau für die 100 Mrd. gekauft werden soll.

Da wäre ich als Opposition auch skeptisch.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch nicht, es wurden für jeden Soldaten Platttenräger, neue Helme und neue Rucksäcke bestellt.
> Das heißt ade Koppel. Trifft übrigens auch schon in geringen Mengen in der Truppe ein, hab ich hier in der Kaserne schon gesehen.


Yo, toll. Rucksäcke...
Die leer bleiben, weil die Munitionsbestände kurz vor "0" beim Bund sind...
Und weil Plattenträger hervorragende Panzerabwehrwaffen sind...
come on...
Wir brauchen schweres und Großgerät, funktionierend und in ausreichender Stückzahl.
Dass man überhaupt über Selbstverständlichkeiten wie PSA reden muss und du dies als "Erfolg" darstellt, das Selbstverständlichkeiten jetzt bestellt werden, ist beschämend genug.
Dass BW-Soldaten nicht nackig ins Gefecht gehen können, müsste langsam selbst der unteridischen Glühbirne von Lambrecht aufgehen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Aussage, dass Deutschland 2A4 geboten hat Polen aber 2A7 wollte hast du ignoriert?


Das ist eher ein kleines Detail.
Wie du der heutigen Presse entnehmen kannst, ist D. nicht mal in der Lage 2A4 zu liefern, weil zu wenige da.
Kernproblem: Es wird also was zugesagt, was nicht eingehalten werden kann.
Unterm Strich müssten beide Muster erst gebaut werden, damit diese abgegeben werden können.
Meine innere Logik sagt mir: Na, dann bau eben gleich die moderne Variante

Das wird auf das hinauslaufen, dass von den vielleicht noch 50 einsatzfähigen 2A4 der BW wohl die Hälfte abgegeben werden muss und Rheinmetall die nächsten 2 Jahre Dreifachschicht fahren muss.
In den nächsten 3 Jahren sollen ja grob 100 2A7 der BW zulaufen, kann man ja mal 1/3 an die Nato-Ostflanke schicken.
 Könnte Sinn machen, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> 100 Mrd. + 2% für Rüstung jedes Jahr + Bestellliste wird in Kürze vorgelegt
> Aussage Koalition heute:
> 100 Mrd. wird aber mit 2% die nächsten 3 Jahre verrechnet = faktisch 0 € mehr für die Truppe


Nochmal das ist falsch und das habe ich hier schonmal verlinkt weil Don die selbe ********************* behauptet hat.
Es war missverständlich, aber Linder wurde am selben Abend(!!!) im ZDF nach einer Klarstellung gefragt 
und hat das mit dem verrechnen eindeutig und ohne jeden Zweifel klargestellt.
Wer was anderes behauptet ist schlecht informiert oder lügt, kannst es im Ukraine Thread ja selbst raussuchen,
hab das Interview dort verlinkt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, toll. Rucksäcke...
> Die leer bleiben, weil die Munitionsbestände kurz vor "0" beim Bund sind...
> Und weil Plattenträger hervorragende Panzerabwehrwaffen sind...
> come on...


Man merkt, dass du nicht mehr aktiv bist sonst wüsstest du wie wichtig das für die aktiven Soldaten ist.


compisucher schrieb:


> Dass man überhaupt über Selbstverständlichkeiten wie PSA reden muss und du dies als "Erfolg" darstellt, das Selbstverständlichkeiten jetzt bestellt werden, ist beschämend genug.


Tja wurde 30 Jahre lang trotzdem nicht geschafft trotz CDU Trendwenden.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist eher ein kleines Detail.
> Wie du der heutigen Presse entnehmen kannst, ist D. nicht mal in der Lage 2A4 zu liefern, weil zu wenige da.


Du hast sicherlich Links dazu, ich habe beim nachgoogeln nur den Eintrag gefunden:




__





						Ringtausch für die Ukraine: Tschechien erhält ältere deutsche Leopard-Kampfpanzer – Augen geradeaus!
					






					augengeradeaus.net
				




Aber du kannst mir sicherlich einen Link liefern, dass die deutsche Industrie auf längere Zeit keine reaktivierten 2A4 liefern kann oder?


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal das ist falsch und das habe ich hier schonmal verlinkt weil Don die selbe ********************* behauptet hat.
> Es war missverständlich, aber Linder wurde am selben Abend(!!!) im ZDF nach einer Klarstellung gefragt
> und hat das mit dem verrechnen eindeutig und ohne jeden Zweifel klargestellt.
> Wer was anderes behauptet ist schlecht informiert oder lügt, kannst es im Ukraine Thread ja selbst raussuchen,
> hab das Interview dort verlinkt.


Nun ja, einfach mal den aktuellen Stand in Ruhe und genau lesen:








						100 Milliarden Euro: „Zeitenwende“-Elan ist bereits verflogen: Sondervermögen für Bundeswehr lässt auf sich warten
					

Von der Ende Februar versprühten Euphorie der Bundesregierung ist nicht viel übrig. Weder bei Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine noch bei der Aufrüstung der Streitkräfte geht es voran.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




SPD/Koalition so: ach dann machen wir noch ein wenig Cyber und füttern da und dort noch auf (Lindner) und Merz und Co. = allein Waffen
Idiotendiskussion, weil keine klare Definition der BR vorliegt, was genau angeschafft werden soll.
Kann ja jetzt nicht so schwer sein, bei Panzer und Flugzeugen und weiss der Teufel was dicke Kreuze, Anzahl und eine geschätzte Summe dahinter als Beschlussvorlage zu machen.

Das Problem generell bei Schlumpf ist, eine glasklare Aussage zu treffen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du nicht mehr aktiv bist sonst wüsstest du wie wichtig das für die aktiven Soldaten ist.


Mann! Wir sind faktisch im Krieg und du freust dich auf deine PSA, die dir als aktiver Soldat von Minute "0" deiner Dienstzeit zustehen würde und auf die du wie viel Jahre gewartet hast???



Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja wurde 30 Jahre lang trotzdem nicht geschafft trotz CDU Trendwenden.


Genauer gesagt hat uns Mutti fast 20 Jahre lang eingelullert und euch Soldaten in Unterhosen und ohne Gewehr im Regen stehen lassen.
Und jetzt haben wir einen Schlumpf, der staatsmännisch redet, aber nicht die Spucke hat um dieselbieg mal in die Handfläche zu befördern.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich Links dazu, ich habe beim nachgoogeln nur den Eintrag gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Polen brauchen JETZT Gerät und nicht in ein paar Monaten, weil der Russ JETZT vor der Haustür steht und nicht in ein paar Monaten.
Kann ja nicht so schwer zu begreifen sein, dass denen jetzt der A. auf Grundeis geht, weil sie selber sich blank zu Gunsten der Ukraine gemacht haben.


----------



## Rolk (25. Mai 2022)

Naja, ich kann mich da nur wiederholen. Nachträglich Leo A7V+ gegen veraltete bereits eingemottete T72 zu fordern stinkt zum Himmel. Der Russ steht bei der Ukraine in der Tür. Also vielleicht lieber mal die vorhandenen A4 in die Ukraine schicken, anstatt völlig überzogenen Forderungen nachzugeben...


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> SPD/Koalition so: ach dann machen wir noch ein wenig Cyber und füttern da und dort noch auf (Lindner) und Merz und Co. = allein Waffen


Interessant wie du plötzlich nicht mehr darauf eingehst, dass ich das mit den 100 Milliarden mal wieder klargestellt hab.
Ach ja es war in der alten Bundesrepublik immer so, dass Verteidigung mehr ist als nur Waffen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Mann! Wir sind faktisch im Krieg und du freust dich auf deine PSA, die dir als aktiver Soldat von Minute "0" deiner Dienstzeit zustehen würde und auf die du wie viel Jahre gewartet hast???


Ich freue mich, dass eine SPD Ministerin die ich ansonsten echt nicht toll finde etwas geschafft hat was CDU Minister zig Jahre nicht hinbekommen haben, aber hey das Geld wurde für Berater gebraucht.
Ach ja Lambi hat die Arbeitslast den BAAIN einfach mal um 20 Prozent gedrückt weil inzwischen nur Beschaffungen ab 5k€ durchs Amt müssen statt 1k€. Hat man zig Jahre lang auch nicht geschafft.


compisucher schrieb:


> Und jetzt haben wir einen Schlumpf, der staatsmännisch redet, aber nicht die Spucke hat um dieselbieg mal in die Handfläche zu befördern.


Tja, ich hab die SPD aus Gründen nicht gewählt, aber ich erinnere mich noch wie du groß die Grünen getönt hast.
Ja schade, dass Habeck nicht der Kanzlerkandidat war, aber mir war klar, dass Baerbock die beste Wahl von den 3en war.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Polen brauchen JETZT Gerät und nicht in ein paar Monaten, weil der Russ JETZT vor der Haustür steht und nicht in ein paar Monaten.


Polen ist so sicher wie seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr, ein Angriffskrieg der Russen gegen einen NATO Staat während sie in der Ukraine aufgerieben wird ist, falls überhaupt denkbar, ohne jede Aussicht auf Erfolg. Deswegen die Angst vor Atomwaffen, was anderes kann Russland der NATO nicht antun.

Auf die Quelle zu den Leoparden die nicht da wären warte ich übrigens immer noch. Ich will lesen, dass die Industrie den Polen nichts liefern kann.


Rolk schrieb:


> Nachträglich Leo A7V+ gegen veraltete bereits eingemottete T72 zu fordern stinkt zum Himmel.


Eben.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und die Union hat gedroht das zu blockieren und man hat die Abstimmung erstmal verschoben sonst stoppt Merz
> das aus reiner Profilierungssucht.


Völlig zu Recht droht Merz und die CDU damit, weil die SPD und Teile der Grünen einen wachsweichen Text ins GG schreiben wollen, mit denen die 100 Milliarden praktisch für alles verwendet werden können, bis hin zu Entwicklungshilfe.
Stegner hat bei Maischberger das "richtige" gesagt, als er provakativ "das wäre wie Verrat" in den Mund nahm, genau das sehen wir jetzt von Teilen der SPD.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Wer diese Verteidigungsministerin noch irgendwie verteidigt, scheint die Bundeswehr gezielt untergraben zu wollen.


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant wie du plötzlich nicht mehr darauf eingehst, dass ich das mit den 100 Milliarden mal wieder klargestellt hab.
> Ach ja es war in der alten Bundesrepublik immer so, dass Verteidigung mehr ist als nur Waffen.


Wieso sollte ich auf etwas eingehen, worüber ich eine ganz andere Meinung habe und ich von vorneherein weiss, dass dich meine Meinung /Ansicht nicht interessiert?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass eine SPD Ministerin die ich ansonsten echt nicht toll finde etwas geschafft hat was CDU Minister zig Jahre nicht hinbekommen haben, aber hey das Geld wurde für Berater gebraucht.
> Ach ja Lambi hat die Arbeitslast den BAAIN einfach mal um 20 Prozent gedrückt weil inzwischen nur Beschaffungen ab 5k€ durchs Amt müssen statt 1k€. Hat man zig Jahre lang auch nicht geschafft.
> 
> Tja, ich hab die SPD aus Gründen nicht gewählt, aber ich erinnere mich noch wie du groß die Grünen getönt hast.
> Ja schade, dass Habeck nicht der Kanzlerkandidat war, aber mir war klar, dass Baerbock die beste Wahl von den 3en war.


Eines dürfte ja nun unbestritten sein, dass Schlumpf und Lambrecht nebst Lauterboy völlige Fehlbesetzungen sind und mich in meiner Meinung bestärken, dass die SPD das schwächste Glied in der Koalition sind.
Die Grünen performen, mehr als erwartet.
Ich bin nicht immer der gleichen Ansicht, aber sie schaffen alle was weg.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Polen ist so sicher wie seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr, ein Angriffskrieg der Russen gegen einen NATO Staat während sie in der Ukraine aufgerieben wird ist, falls überhaupt denkbar, ohne jede Aussicht auf Erfolg. Deswegen die Angst vor Atomwaffen, was anderes kann Russland der NATO nicht antun.


Strategisch denken, mein Freund.
Handeln, selbst Friedensgespräche, kannste nur, wenn man mit dicken Eiern am Tisch sitzt, weil Putinboy nur das versteht.
Wie ernst soll Putin, mit vielleicht Ausnahme der USA, denn die NATO nehmen, wenn D. derzeit nicht mal in  der Lage ist, 5 russische Panzer im Ernstfall abzuwehren?

Genau das Gleiche braucht Polen.
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob Polen an der Grenze zur Ukraine aber auch Belarus zwei Panzerdivisionen mit oder ohne Panzer stehen hat.
Je stärker die fiktive konventionelle Rückschlagkraft ist um so weniger spielen sich die Protagonisten auf der anderen Seite des Grenzpfahles was.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Auf die Quelle zu den Leoparden die nicht da wären warte ich übrigens immer noch. Ich will lesen, dass die Industrie den Polen nichts liefern kann.


Wenn Schlumpf nicht schlumpfen würde, sondern gleich nach Bekanntgabe de Ringtauschthemas einfach mal 50  Leos , egal welcher Baureihe, rübergeschoben hätte, bräuchten wir hier nicht philosophieren.
Die anderen Ringtauschpartner warten ja auch noch immer, oder?

Klar kann Rheinmetall um die 80 oder 90  1A5 und um die 100 Marder binnen Wochen  liefern, stand ja überall.

Und warum stehen die nicht schon längst in Polen oder der Ukraine?

Weil Schlumpf schlumpft und Lambrecht lieber Hubschrauber fliegt.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

@ compisucher

Bei dem Ringtausch mit Polen bin ich auch vorsichtig, denn ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das da A7V versprochen wurden, höchstens die Option auf ein späteres Upgrade.

Was ich aber so richtig witzig finde und worüber ich mich in meinen vier Wänden überaus herzhaft amüsiert habe ist, die Drohungen von Herrn Mützenich mit Artikel 115 GG und der Notsituation.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Wenn es um Munitionsherstellung, Lizenzen, sofortige Waffenlieferungen und auch Ausweitung der Rüstungsproduktion geht, die du und ich ja auf Grund der Situation anregen, ist das alles "Unmöglich", weil geht nicht, wir sind ja nicht im Krieg.
Aber wenn der Oberparzifist einen wachsweichen Text zur Verwendung von 100 Milliarden Sondervermögen, die *nur für die Bundeswehr angekündigt worden sind*, in das GG schreiben will, mit dem das Geld für alles verwendet werden kann, möchte man eine Notsituation gem Art 115 GG feststellen!
Für den Krieg in der Ukraine und die benötigten Waffen und Munitionslieferungen, als auch eventuelle Ausweitung und Priorisierung der Rüstungsindustrie zum Zwecke der schnelleren Produktion,  ist das natürlich völlig unmöglich.

Na ja jeder kann sich selber sein Bild darüber machen, Wähler aus zwei Bundesländern, haben ja schon ihre Meinung tendenziell Kund getan, und ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, wer die derzeitige Verteidigungsministerin und das derzeitige Kanzleramt verteidigt, hat nichts gutes im Sinn einmal mit der BW und zum zweiten mit dem Krieg im Sinne der Ukraine.


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compisucher
> 
> Bei dem Ringtausch mit Polen bin ich auch vorsichtig, denn ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das da A7V versprochen wurden, höchstens die Option auf ein späteres Upgrade.


Das habe ich doch an keiner Stelle behauptet.
Es wurde zunächst in Frage gestellt, dass es hierzu überhaupt gegenüber polen eine Zusage gab = ja, gab es
Wenn nun eine Zusage getroffen wurde, dann müsste man doch schnell handeln.
Und das Nichthandeln wird von mir kritisiert.
Die Polen haben  geliefert und Vertrauen auf die Zusage von Schlumpf.
Statt mit Duda in Davos mal einen Kaffee zu trinken (und um blöde Aussagen zu vermeiden), fährt er lieber zu "systemrelvanten" Staaten nach Afrika und lässt sich von Habeck und Baerbock die Show stehlen.
Ein Superschlumpf eben.

Edit:
Dass nun Polen herausreizend Maximalforderungen stellt.
Yo, würde ich auch tun, wenn mein Gegenüber nicht die Pappen auf bekommt.
Das läuft auf 1A5 sind da, wollt ihr aber nicht, 2A7 bekommt ihr nicht, also bekommt ihr unsere 2A4, wetten.
Hätte die BR gleich reagiert, würde sich Polen auch mit 50 1A5 zufrieden stellen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich aber so richtig witzig finde und worüber ich mich in meinen vier Wänden überaus herzhaft amüsiert habe ist, die Drohungen von Herrn Mützenich mit Artikel 115 GG und der Notsituation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, mei, mißlungener verbaler Befreiungsschlag, damit die Kollegen aus dem medialen Feuer kommen


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn es um Munitionsherstellung, Lizenzen, sofortige Waffenlieferungen und uch Ausweitung der Rüstungsproduktion geht, die du und ich ja auf Grund der Situation anregen, ist das alles "Unmöglich", weil geht nicht, wir sind ja nicht im Krieg.
> Aber wenn der Oberparzifist einen wachsweichen Text zur Verwendung von 100 Milliarden Sondervermögen, die *nur für die Bundeswehr angekündigt worden sind*, in das GG schreiben will, mit dem das Geld für alles verwendet werden kann, möchte man eine Notsituation gem Art 115 GG feststellen!
> Für den Krieg in der Ukraine und die benötigten Waffen und Munitionslieferungen, als auch eventuelle Ausweitung und Priorisierung der Rüstungsindustrie zum Zwecke der schnelleren Produktion,  ist das natürlich völlig unmöglich.


Das Problem und die Realität ist, dass wir als Westen uns schon längst im unerklärten (Wirtschafts-)krieg mit Russland befinden. Hat Schlumpfland nur noch nicht verstanden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja jeder kann sich selber sein Bild darüber machen, Wähler aus zwei Bundesländern, haben ja schon ihre Meinung tendenziell Kund getan, und ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, wer die derzeitige Verteidigungsministerin und das derzeitige Kanzleramt verteidigt, hat nichts gutes im Sinn einmal mit der BW und zum zweiten mit dem Krieg im Sinne der Ukraine.


Zustimmung und ja, diese Regierung macht maximal die 4 Jahre und ich tippe im Anschluss auf Schwarz-Grün.
Mit etwas Glück schafft die SPD noch die 5% Hürde...


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Völlig zu Recht droht Merz und die CDU damit, weil die SPD und Teile der Grünen einen wachsweichen Text ins GG schreiben wollen, mit denen die 100 Milliarden praktisch für alles verwendet werden können,


Die Union verhindert ja gerne Sachen die der eigene Wähler will nur um sich zu profilieren. Impfpflicht und so
Ach ja um Truppen verlegen zu können braucht man stabile Brücken etc. Denk mal nach...


compisucher schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auf etwas eingehen, worüber ich eine ganz andere Meinung habe und ich von vorneherein weiss, dass dich meine Meinung /Ansicht nicht interessiert?


Ob es 100 Milliarden plus 2 Prozent sind oder 2 Prozent durch die 100 Milliarden ist aber keine Frage von Meinungen sondern von Fakten.
Wenn du hier, nach Aufklärung, weiter lügst werde ich deine Beiträge melden und die werden dann hoffentlich gelöscht.
Und nein Polen hätte keine Leopard 1 genommen warum kann dir bestimmt gerne @hoffgang erklären @compisucher 

Und auch die SPD wird nicht in der Nähe der 5 Prozent landen, der Scholz Kurs wird im Volk nicht so verurteilt wie wir es gerne hätten. Selbst Merz hat von CDUler Gegenwind bei seiner Kiew Reise bekommen weil sie diese Alice Schwarzer Position haben. Ist nicht toll, ist aber so.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Union verhindert ja gerne Sachen die der eigene Wähler will nur um sich zu profilieren. Impfpflicht und so
> Ach ja um Truppen verlegen zu können braucht man


Ja die ausschließlich Rot dominierte Länder nicht hinbekommen, weil sie nicht in der Lage sind, den sich auf 35 Milliarden belaufenden Infrastrukturfonds anzuzapfen, auf Grund der Unfähigkeit Planfestellungsverfahren in die Wege zu leiten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob es 100 Milliarden plus 2 Prozent sind oder 2 Prozent durch die 100 Milliarden ist aber keine Frage von Meinungen sondern von Fakten.
> Wenn du hier, nach Aufklärung, weiter lügst werde ich deine Beiträge melden und die werden dann hoffentlich gelöscht.


An deiner Stelle wäre ich jetzt mal höchst vorsichtig, sonst zeige ich dich im realen Leben wegen Verleumdung an!
Der Bundeskanzler hat am 27. Februar im Bundestag etwas gesagt, dem der Bundesfinanzminister am selben Tag widersprochen hat. Die Aussagen sind dem Wortlaut grundverschieden, daran ist nichts eine Lüge.
Für das unabgestimmte Handeln der Bundesregierung sind nicht die Bürger verantwortlich und nach meinem Verständnis, steht immer noch der Bundeskanzler höher in der politischen Hierachie als der Finanzminister, inklusiver Richtlinienkompetenz.

Aussage des Bundeskanzlers im Bundestag am 27.02.2022 waren 100 Milliarden Sondervermögen ausschließlich für die BW plus 2% des BIP für den Verteidigungshaushalt, ab diesem Haushaltsjahr.
Das waren die Aussagen, wenn sie anders gemeint waren, sollte man entweder wesentlich klarer formulieren oder und sich besser in der Koalition absprechen.
Jemanden Lügen vorzuwerfen, obwohl er nur die Worte des Bundeskanzler gesprochen im Bundestag zitiert und für bare Münze nimmt, ist nichts anderes als Verleumdung und Drohungen dazu, jemanden Mundtot machen zu wollen, sind eher Ausdruck purer Verzweiflung.


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du hier, nach Aufklärung, weiter lügst werde ich deine Beiträge melden und die werden dann hoffentlich gelöscht.
> Und nein Polen hätte keine Leopard 1 genommen warum kann dir bestimmt gerne @hoffgang erklären @compisucher


ICH hatte das Thema beendet.
Ausführlich und sachlich korrekt hat @Don-71 quasi meine Ansicht nochmals genau oben anstehend wiedergegeben, nur dass er sich präziser ausdrückt.
Dir steht es völlig frei zu tun, was du tun musst.

Für den zu Bewertenden: 
Wir werden einfach mal abwarten, was final im Gesetz und im Anhang steht.
Bin gespannt.

Im Übrigen sprichst Du hier eine Drohung der unzivilisierten Art aus, die mich persönlich in meiner Meinungsfreiheit einschränkt.
Wie, meinst du, sollte ich angemessen darauf reagieren?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst Merz hat von CDUler Gegenwind bei seiner Kiew Reise bekommen weil sie diese Alice Schwarzer Position haben. Ist nicht toll, ist aber so.


Welche denn? Irgendjemand in einem Ostdeutschen Landtag in zehnter Reihe, oder berufst du dich wirklich auf Herrn Kretschmer, der in der Union völlig isoliert ist!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle wäre ich jetzt mal höchst vorsichtig, sonst zeige ich dich im realen Leben wegen Verleumdung an!


Mach doch Don, wenn du denkst das reicht für eine Verurteilung bist du ein weitaus schlechterer Jurist als ich dachte.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Bundeskanzler hat am 27. Februar im Bundestag etwas gesagt, dem der Bundeswirtschaftsminister am selben Tag widersprochen hat.


Es ist schon absurd traurig wenn man Bundesfinanzminister und Bundeswirtschaftsminister nicht unterscheiden kann.
Außerdem hätte man nicht gefragt wie das gemeint ist wenn das so klar gewesen wäre.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das waren die Aussagen, wenn sie anders gemeint waren, sollte man entweder wesentlich klarer formulieren oder und sich besser in der Koalition absprechen.


Es war undeutlich formuliert, aber es wurde nachgefragt und klargestellt und das am selben Tag. Sowohl du als auch compi implizieren, dass das nach Wochen geändert wurde.


compisucher schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sprichst Du hier eine Drohung der unzivilisierten Art aus, die mich persönlich in meiner Meinungsfreiheit einschränkt.


Meinungsfreiheit?
In einem privaten Forum gilt das Hausrecht, ich hab nichts damit zu tun wenn deine Beiträge gelöscht werden. Diese absurde Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht die, die dir das Grundgesetz garantiert.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche denn? Irgendjemand in einem Ostdeutschen Landtag in zehnter Reihe, oder berufst du dich wirklich auf Herrn Kretschmer, der in der Union völlig isoliert ist!


Nein waren Teile der Basis in NRW.
Und sieh dir die letzten repräsentativen Umfragen zum Thema Waffenlieferungen an, das schwankt um die 50 Prozent.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es war undeutlich formuliert, aber es wurde nachgefragt und klargestellt und das am selben Tag. Sowohl du als auch compi implizieren, dass das nach Wochen geändert wurde.


Aber nicht vom Bundeskanzler, der die Aussagen getätigt hat und der die Richtlinienkompetenz nach dem GG inne hat.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber nicht vom Bundeskanzler, der die Aussagen getätigt hat und der die Richtlinienkompetenz nach dem GG inne hat.


Nochmal:
Seine Aussage hat Fragen offen gelassen was gemeint war, das war keine deterministische Aussage die er bei seiner Rede getätigt hat.


----------



## compisucher (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit?
> In einem privaten Forum gilt das Hausrecht, ich hab nichts damit zu tun wenn deine Beiträge gelöscht werden. Diese absurde Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht die, die dir das Grundgesetz garantiert.


Aha, Du hast hier das Hausrecht?
Interessant...
Findest Du nicht, dass das Ganze jetzt langsam anmaßend absurd wird?
Denke, wir sollten an der Stelle abbrechen, bevor noch seltsamere Worte fallen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, Du hast hier das Hausrecht?
> Interessant...


Warum sollte ich etwas melden wenn ich das Hausrecht habe, wie kommt man denn auf die absurde Idee, dass Beiträge melden etwas mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun hat?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du hier, nach Aufklärung, weiter lügst werde ich deine Beiträge melden und die werden dann hoffentlich gelöscht.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit?
> In einem privaten Forum gilt das Hausrecht, ich hab nichts damit zu tun wenn deine Beiträge gelöscht werden. Diese absurde Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht die, die dir das Grundgesetz garantiert.


Ähm?????
Du solltest schnellstens wieder die Kurve bekommen!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Seine Aussage hat Fragen offen gelassen was gemeint war, das war keine deterministische Aussage die er bei seiner Rede getätigt hat.


Das ist deine Meinung, aber kein Fakt, und jeder hat das Recht da anderer Meinung zu sein, denn der Kanzler hat sich eben nicht korrigiert, sondern der Bundesfinanzminister hat ihn durch einen Widerspruch korrigiert.
Das Kanzleramt hätte auch ganz einfach eine Presserklärung herausgeben können, mit Korrektur oder Erklärung zur Rede.

Die gleiche Wortklauberei haben wir bei der Ukraine.
Unisono durch die Bank sagen die Führungspitzen der Grünen, FDP und CDU, die Ukraine muss *den Krieg gewinnen, *genauso wie Teile (etwas kleinere) der SPD (z.B. Herr Michael Roth), komischerweise kommt dieser Satz dem Bundeskanzler seit Wochen nicht über die Lippen, nur das die Ukraine nicht verlieren darf, aber auch dazu wird sich Inhaltlich nicht geäußert!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm?????
> Du solltest schnellstens wieder die Kurve bekommen!


Inflationärer Gebrauch von Satzzeichen macht das ganze nicht besser Don.


Don-71 schrieb:


> sondern der Bundesfinanzminister hat ihn durch einen Widerspruch korrigiert.


Komisch, dass die ganze politische Presse das als Klarstellung und nicht als Widerspruch gesehen hat.


Don-71 schrieb:


> komischerweise kommt dieser Satz dem Bundeskanzler seit Wochen nicht über die Lippen, nur das die Ukraine nicht verlieren darf, aber auch dazu wird sich Inhaltlich nicht geäußert!


Scholz hat gesagt, dass die Ukraine bestehen muss. Bestehen heißt gewinnen.
Da gab es in der Deutschen Geschichte schon mal jemanden der Bestehen statt gewinnen gesagt hat.








						Gerade auf LeMO gesehen: LeMO Bestand
					

Das Online-Portal zur deutschen Geschichte vom 19. Jahrhundert bis heute. Epochendarstellung mit Sammlungsobjekten, Foto-, Audio-  und Filmdokumenten, Biografien, Chroniken, Zeitzeugen.




					www.dhm.de


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die ganze politische Presse das als Klarstellung und nicht als Widerspruch gesehen hat.


Das wiederum entspricht nicht der Wahrheit, denn es sind Wochen (4-6) nach seiner Rede immer noch Artikel in seriösen Blättern wie Zeit, FAZ etc. erschienen die die 100 Milliarden plus 2% des BIP aufgegriffen haben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Scholz hat gesagt, dass die Ukraine bestehen muss. Bestehen heißt gewinnen.
> Da gab es in der Deutschen Geschichte schon mal jemanden der Bestehen statt gewinnen gesagt hat.


Scholz und Willie II, den Vergleich hätte nicht mal ich getätigt, aber schön das er von dir kommt!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wiederum entspricht nicht der Wahrheit, denn es sind Wochen (4-6) nach seiner Rede immer noch Artikel in seriösen Blättern wie Zeit, FAZ etc. erschienen die die 100 Milliarden plus 2% des BIP aufgegriffen haben.


Einzelne Journalisten die es nicht mitbekommen haben, seit Lindners Äußerungen am selben Abend kann es für kompetente Journalisten keine Fragen mehr gegeben haben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Scholz und Willie II, den Vergleich hätte nicht mal ich getätigt, aber schön das er von dir kommt!


Möchtest du bezweifeln, dass Willi 2 gewinnen meinte oder nicht?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Möchtest du bezweifeln, dass Willi 2 gewinnen meinte oder nicht?


Das ist durchaus nicht zweifelsfrei, wenn man sich die Quellen zwischen 25. Juli bis 3. August 1914 anschaut, denn Willie wollte den Krieg dann doch nicht und dem Wissen das GB nicht neutral bleibt, war seine Verzweiflung schon recht groß, er wollte sogar den Operationsplan nach Osten verlegen.
Insoweit kann das Wort bestehen, Teil seiner eigenen Unsicherheit sein, diesen Krieg auf alle Fälle nicht verlieren zu wollen, von Gewinnen wollte er auf grund seiner durch Quellen eindeutig belegbaren Unsicherheit, vielleicht nicht sprechen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Einzelne Journalisten die es nicht mitbekommen haben, seit Lindners Äußerungen am selben Abend kann es für kompetente Journalisten keine Fragen mehr gegeben haben.


Meinungsäußerung, Lichtjahre weit weg von einem Fakt!
Es ist deine Meinung, kein Fakt!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Angebrachter Konter, trotzdem ging der Kaiser von einem Sieg im Westen aus.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Angebrachter Konter, trotzdem ging der Kaiser von einem Sieg im Westen aus.


Meinungsäußerung!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Hast du ein neues Lieblingswort?
Ja das ist Sprache, nicht Mathe. Das ist nicht deterministisch.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du ein neues Lieblingswort?
> Ja das ist Sprache, nicht Mathe. Das ist nicht deterministisch.


Nein,
ich kann sehr viele Quellen vorweisen, die eine große Unsicherheit des Kaisers (Willie II) am Ende der Juli Krise zeigen, zur Entscheidung (Mobilmachung und Kriegserklärung) musste er mehr oder weniger getragen werden und er war keinesfalls in Hurra Laune, auch das ist durch Quellen eindeutig belegt.
Insoweit kannst du dich nicht hinstellen und sagen, der Kaiser meinte auf alle Fälle gewinnen (es als faktisch zu bezeichnen), wenn er von bestehen spricht. Zur damaligen Zeit gab es zwischen verlieren und gewinnen eine riesige Grauzone, Stichwort Kabinettskriege, dass das im WWI einmal durch die Koalitionen und zum anderen durch den totalen und industriellen Krieg keine Gültigkeit mehr hatte, wusste er am 6 August 1914 nicht.
Auch war das Kaiserreich die erste Nation, die im November 1914 so etwas wie Friedenverhandlungen über Schweden versuchte zu sondieren.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Was man als Gewinnen zählt hängt auch von der Betrachtungsweise ab.
Wann hat die Ukraine denn gewonnen?
Grenze vom 23 Februar?
Wenn es die beiden VR auch erobert hat?
Wenn es zusätzlich die Krim erobert hat?

Oder ist es schon ein Gewinn nur die beiden Oblasten zu verlieren und die Russen als Besatzungsmacht zu terrorisieren bis sie das wie AFG irgendwann aufgeben müssen?

Wenn der Bundeskanzler oder der Kaiser von bestehen sprachen meinen sie etwas das man nach irgendeiner Definition als Sieg verkaufen kann.
Hätte Deutschland 1918 einen Frieden gemacht der es keine Territorien gekostet hätte während man noch im Feindesland steht hätte man das auch irgendwie als Sieg verkaufen können.
Aber nein Deutschland hat glasklar verloren, aber hat Frankreich gewonnen? Naja das sehen viele Franzosen nicht so.

Es ist nicht angemessen Scholz wegen seiner Wortwahl den Willen abzusprechen, dass die Ukraine eines der 3 von mir oben genannten Ziele erreicht.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was man als Gewinnen zählt hängt auch von der Betrachtungsweise ab.
> Wann hat die Ukraine denn gewonnen?
> Grenze vom 23 Februar?
> Wenn es die beiden VR auch erobert hat?
> Wenn es zusätzlich die Krim erobert hat?


Was soll das?
Dafür gibt es seit Wochen von der Ukraine klar kommunizierte Rahmenbedingungen, die Grenzen vom 23. Februar!
Ukrainische Neutralität (Nato), Krim Verhandlungen in 10 oder 15 Jahren, die Oblasten sollen wieder zurück zur Ukraine.
Das hat Selenski mehrmals klar geäußert und den Russen auf den Tisch gelegt.

Du fängst hier an die Ukraine zu verraten, weil du das alles in Frage stellst, was längst klar kommuniziert wurde und auch dem Bundeskanzler klar ist und auch gesagt wurde!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll das?
> Dafür gibt es seit Wochen von der Ukraine klar kommunizierte Rahmenbedingungen, die Grenzen vom 23. Februar!


Das sind die Bedingungen für einen Waffenstillstand, das wäre auch ein Sieg für die Ukraine, das ist aber nicht das wonach die Ukraine abschließend strebt.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sind die Bedingungen für einen Waffenstillstand, das wäre auch ein Sieg für die Ukraine, das ist aber nicht das wonach die Ukraine abschließend strebt.


Ja, das sind die Verhandlungsbedingungen, den Rest den du nicht zitiert hast, habe ich klar umrissen, nach den Worten von Selenski, anscheinend sieht der Bundeskanzler das anders, wahrscheinlich sieht er Teile Ukraine als Verhandlungsmasse, sonst würde er sich klarer äußern!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Wahrscheinlich oder unwahrscheinlich?
Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eine statistische Frage Don, kannst du mir das mal darlegen?

Und sehen die Leute die von Gewinnen reden genau so wie der ukrainische Präsident oder sehen die da mehr?
Da gab es ja auch schon andere Äußerungen aus der Ukraine selbst, Ukrainer die direkt bis auf die Krim würden.

Politiker die sich in Regierungsverantwortung unklar äußern sind die Regel lieber Don, welche die es nicht tun (Habeck als Beispiel) sind die Ausnahme.
Aber hey die SPD ist dein politischer Gegner, da tritt man gerne mal härter zu.

Btw
Scholz ist keiner vom linken SPD Flügel, dieses "wahrscheinlich" solltest du dir echt schenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wicki meint hierzu was anderes:
> _Die mit Flüssigtreibstoff angetriebene Sarmat soll eine Gesamtmasse von 208 Tonnen haben, 35 Meter lang sein und eine Maximalreichweite von 18.000 Kilometern besitzen, sowie aus Raketensilos *oder LKW* gestartet werden.
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-28_(Rakete)_



Ich weiß schon, warum ich lieber die englische Wikipedia benutze... 
- In der [ur=[URL]https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/russias-sarmat-super-heavy-icbm-undergoes-first-full-flight-test]Quelle[/url[/URL]] werden nirgendwo LKWs erwähnt. 
- Das Ding hat 3 m Durchmesser, 35 m Länge und über 200 t Gewicht. Das passt somit gar nicht auf einen LKW.
- Der Vorgänger, der 1:1 ersetzt werden soll, war ausschließlich in Silos stationiert.
- Das Wiki-Bild zeigt übrigens eine Topol-M. Man gucke sich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die Größe des TEL für diese 30% kürzere, 45% schlankere und 75% leichtere Rakete an.



> Im Ernstfall nur bedingt



Auch im Ernstfall. Ohne Kommunikation drohen Fehlentscheidungen. Man kann durch entsprechende Befehle zwischen fail positive und fail negative variieren, aber kann sich mit Atomwaffen eigentlich weder das eine noch das andere erlauben. Silos lassen sich viel einfacher redundant kontaktieren.



> Die Problematik an den Silos ist, dass diese bei einem Nuklearschlag definitiv ausgeschaltet werden können - egal wie hart der Beton ist.
> Es gibt nicht umsonst ca. 500  ehemalige Raketensilos in den USA, welche aufgelassen sind - einige davon kann der geneigte Prepper zur Abwehr der Zombieapokalypse privat erwerben.



Dazu gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Neben passiven gibt es auch aktive Schutzsysteme für Silostandorte und die Amerikaner haben ihre nicht wegen Nutzlosigkeit aufgegeben, sondern wegen Abrüstungsabkommen. Die sowjetische galten schon immer als besser geschützt und vor allem hat Russland einen grundlegenden geographischen Vorteil: Deren Silos sind automatisch gegenschlagtauglich, weil sie viel weiter von Küsten entfernt liegen (insbesondere von eisfreien Küsten mit tiefem Wasser), wärend viele US-Silo-Standorte nur die Wahl zwischen Erst- und der tatsächlich schwierig sicherzustellenden Zweitschlagsfähigkeit blieb.



> Die US-Dislozierung mit modernisierten Silos, die ausschließlich für den Erstschlag ausgelegt sind und mit 12-13.000 km Reichweite alles erwischen kann, was irgendwie relevant wäre (Russland, China, Eurasien) und die Zweitschlagfähigkeit zu 2/3 auf U-Booten bzw. Marineeinheiten und 1/3 auf strategischen Bombern erscheint mir sehr sinnig zu sein.



Mit dem Budget und der Geographie der USA (und deren Raketen-, U-Boot- und Kommunikationstechnik): Ja.
Mit dem Budget und der Geographie Russlands: Nein.



> Die Reichweite der Russenraketen ist per se unökonomisch, weil es kaum Ziele auf der Südhalbkugel gibt und der Gag über den Südpol die USA anzugreifen, verschafft der vorhandenen Hyperschallabwehr GBI der USA lediglich mehr Zeit zur Reaktion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unökonomisch? Die Möglichkeit von Angriffen über beliebige globale Routen vervierfacht auf US-Seite die Sektoren, die eine wirksame Verteidigung abdecken müsste und in die meisten Richtungen werden entweder weitaus leistungsfähigere Systeme oder aber zusätziche Kooperationen mit nicht alliierten Staaten benötigt. Russland hebelt durch die mit überschaubarem Aufwand mögliche Reichweitensteigerung (die man zudem alternativ für Schlagkraftanhebungen auf kürzeren Routen umwidmen kann) den kompletten strategischen Vorteil der USA durch die europäischen NATO-Mitglieder aus und steigert die Kosten für eine wirkungsvolle US-Erstschlagsabwehr um Faktor 10 bis 50. Das ist der ökonomischste Schritt überhaupt seit der Einführung von MIRV.



> Meine Erwartungshaltung wäre jene, dass das, was gesagt wird auch umgesetzt wird.
> Vor nunmehr 87 Tagen wurde der Öffentlichkeit vollmundig erklärt, dass die BW ein Sondervermögen von 100 Mrd. erhält.



Von jemandem, in dessen Macht es nicht steht, der Bundeswehr 100 Milliarden zu schenken. Daraus derartige Erwartungshaltungen abzuleiten ist ... nicht sonderlich schlau imho.



> Ich habe recherchiert:
> Die Polen hatten Ihre schwere Waffen VOR dem Ringtauschdeal (u. a. Slowakei) bereits abgegeben und SCHLUMPF erklärte bei der Vereinbarung die "uneingeschränkte Solidarität und Einbindung in das Ringtauschgeschäft  ALLER östlichen Nato-Partnern, insbesondere auch Polen".
> Gehört in einem Interview auf BR24 gestern Abend als Rückblende, schriftliche Quelle nicht gefunden.
> Auf diese Aussage zielt die Enttäuschung Polens.



Tjo. Wer denkt, dass die "uneingeschränkte Solidarität" Deutschlands bedeutet "wir liefern sofort Waffensysteme, die noch gar nicht existieren, sondern auf deren Lieferung wir selbst noch warten", der sollte in Zukunft vielleicht wirklich ausgehandelte Verträge abwarten. ALLE anderen NATO-Partner, mit denen Ringtausche geplant sind, bekommen ausgemustertes Altmaterial der Bundeswehr, sobald dieses aufgearbeitet. Nur die Polen denken, man hätte fabrikneue A7V schon verladen, während A4 auf Halde stehen?
Ich verteidige ja selten unsere Regierung, aber gegen die polnische fällt es erstaunlich leicht.




compisucher schrieb:


> Wie ernst soll Putin, mit vielleicht Ausnahme der USA, denn die NATO nehmen, wenn D. derzeit nicht mal in  der Lage ist, 5 russische Panzer im Ernstfall abzuwehren?



5 russische Panzer kann man mit Klebeband in Straßenschildfarben abwehren.
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso du hier solche Panik schiebst. Die Bundeswehrressourcen sind zwar nicht prickelnd und das sollte sich ändern, aber bislang liefern die NATO-Staaten im Schnitt weitaus weniger in die Ukraine, als Deutschland zur Selbstverteidigung mobilisieren könnte, und das reicht nicht nur aus, um Russland zu stoppen, sondern sogar zurückzudrängen. Es gab einen Weckruf, dass viel zu lange gar nichts getan wurde, aber es gibt keinen Anlass für kopflosen Aktionismus ala Scholz und es gab bereits wenige Stunden nach seinen unklaren Versprechen ziemlich klare Ansagen von den Koalitionspartnern, das man dann vielleicht doch gerne auch ein Wort mitreden möchte.


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, warum ich lieber die englische Wikipedia benutze...
> - In der [ur=[URL]https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/russias-sarmat-super-heavy-icbm-undergoes-first-full-flight-test]Quelle[/url[/URL]] werden nirgendwo LKWs erwähnt.
> - Das Ding hat 3 m Durchmesser, 35 m Länge und über 200 t Gewicht. Das passt somit gar nicht auf einen LKW.
> - Der Vorgänger, der 1:1 ersetzt werden soll, war ausschließlich in Silos stationiert.
> - Das Wiki-Bild zeigt übrigens eine Topol-M. Man gucke sich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die Größe des TEL für diese 30% kürzere, 45% schlankere und 75% leichtere Rakete an.


Äh...ja...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...rakete-a-7efbd67f-b855-4245-ad1c-6e024e0d81ce (leider paywall)
oder YT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxK5jrfX06U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch im Ernstfall. Ohne Kommunikation drohen Fehlentscheidungen. Man kann durch entsprechende Befehle zwischen fail positive und fail negative variieren, aber kann sich mit Atomwaffen eigentlich weder das eine noch das andere erlauben. Silos lassen sich viel einfacher redundant kontaktieren.


Nach Abschussbefehl wird bei den US-Silos nur noch der Direktkontakt zum Präsi zugelassen, damit keine Falschinfos zur Abschussbasis gelangt. K. A. wie das die Russen organisiert haben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Neben passiven gibt es auch aktive Schutzsysteme für Silostandorte und die Amerikaner haben ihre nicht wegen Nutzlosigkeit aufgegeben, sondern wegen Abrüstungsabkommen. Die sowjetische galten schon immer als besser geschützt und vor allem hat Russland einen grundlegenden geographischen Vorteil: Deren Silos sind automatisch gegenschlagtauglich, weil sie viel weiter von Küsten entfernt liegen (insbesondere von eisfreien Küsten mit tiefem Wasser), wärend viele US-Silo-Standorte nur die Wahl zwischen Erst- und der tatsächlich schwierig sicherzustellenden Zweitschlagsfähigkeit blieb.


Na ja, die meisten aktiven US-Silos sind doch in den Bergen Montanas, Idahos, Wyoming und Colorado.
Der Unterschied zu den (bekannten) russischen Silos bzgl. Entfernung zur Küste ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar.
Und glaub mir, die Teile sind verdammt tief verbuddelt.
Ich habe 1990 mal ein Silo in Wyoming anschauen dürfen.
Woha, die Rakete steht gut 170 m tief im Gestein und oben drüber sind 8 oder 10 Stahlschotts mit jeweils mehreren Metern dicken Deckeln.
Mit Sicherheit können die Russen auch so tief graben, aber ich zweifele, dass deren Schutz vorm Erstschlag besser organisiert ist. Gleich gut mag ich glauben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unökonomisch? Die Möglichkeit von Angriffen über beliebige globale Routen vervierfacht auf US-Seite die Sektoren, die eine wirksame Verteidigung abdecken müsste und in die meisten Richtungen werden entweder weitaus leistungsfähigere Systeme oder aber zusätziche Kooperationen mit nicht alliierten Staaten benötigt. Russland hebelt durch die mit überschaubarem Aufwand mögliche Reichweitensteigerung (die man zudem alternativ für Schlagkraftanhebungen auf kürzeren Routen umwidmen kann) den kompletten strategischen Vorteil der USA durch die europäischen NATO-Mitglieder aus und steigert die Kosten für eine wirkungsvolle US-Erstschlagsabwehr um Faktor 10 bis 50. Das ist der ökonomischste Schritt überhaupt seit der Einführung von MIRV.


Die Raketenerkennung ist doch rund um die USA verteilt?
Die Anlagen in New Mexico und Puerto Rico für den Süden.
Washington State und Miramar/Kalifornien im Westen.
Connecticut und Florida vom Osten her.
Und Grönland, Alaska und natürlich Montana für den Norden.
Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass bei einem nuklearen Schlagabtausch sich sonderlich für das Schicksal Europas interessieren wird.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso du hier solche Panik schiebst.


Ach, ich habe "was gehört" bzgl. möglicher Eskalationsstufen.
Weiss aber nicht, ob das (hoffentlich) nur Planspiele sind.
Kann nur abwarten, was die Zukunft so bringt.
Wie dem auch sei, halte ich eine sehr schnell aufgerüstete BW für nicht unschlau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh...ja...



Ja. Falls du nur Oberflächlich in dein Video/das Bild geguckt hast: Das zeigt, wie ein reiner Spezialtransporter ein Silo bestückt. Kannst du dir vorstellen, wie TEL für so ein Monster aussehen würde?



> Nach Abschussbefehl wird bei den US-Silos nur noch der Direktkontakt zum Präsi zugelassen, damit keine Falschinfos zur Abschussbasis gelangt. K. A. wie das die Russen organisiert haben.



Vermutlich ähnlich, nur dass die die Befehlsstruktur nicht auf den Präsidenten konzentriert haben sollen, sondern auf noch zwei weitere Köpfe verteilt und zwei davon müssen die Freigabe erteilen. Aber so ein Verfahren ist eben nur an Land zuverlässig möglich. Die U-Boote haben maximal einen Kommunikationsweg und den auch nur solange, wie der Feind ihn nicht abschneidet und davon muss man immer ausgehen. Deswegen sind U-Boot ICBMs im Ernstfall entweder nicht sicher verfügbar (Codes können nicht zugestellt) oder sie beinhalten ständig die Gefahr eines eigenmächtigen Abschusses (Codes sind bereits an Bord) - beides nicht gerade optimal und ein massiver Nachteil des Prinzips gegenüber landgestützen Systemen.



> Na ja, die meisten aktiven US-Silos sind doch in den Bergen Montanas, Idahos, Wyoming und Colorado.
> Der Unterschied zu den (bekannten) russischen Silos bzgl. Entfernung zur Küste ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar.



Montana <-> Pazifik: 1000 km
Krasnojarsk <-> Labtewsee: 2200 km. Und weil die viel flacher ist, bist du im Sommer eher bei 2500 km, bis du vernünftiges U-Boot-Operationsgebiet hast. Im Winter sind es je nach Eis auch mal 10000 km, ehe du was abfeuern kannst. Der Unterschied ist offensichtlich, oder?



> Und glaub mir, die Teile sind verdammt tief verbuddelt.
> Ich habe 1990 mal ein Silo in Wyoming anschauen dürfen.
> Woha, die Rakete steht gut 170 m tief im Gestein und oben drüber sind 8 oder 10 Stahlschotts mit jeweils mehreren Metern dicken Deckeln.
> Mit Sicherheit können die Russen auch so tief graben, aber ich zweifele, dass deren Schutz vorm Erstschlag besser organisiert ist. Gleich gut mag ich glauben.



Ich habe zu beidem keinen Zugang und kenne auch niemanden, der es hat, von daher kann ich mir nur auf fremde Vergleiche verlassen. Gut informiert wirken die, vermutlich aus gleichen Gründen, selten.



> Die Raketenerkennung ist doch rund um die USA verteilt?
> Die Anlagen in New Mexico und Puerto Rico für den Süden.
> Washington State und Miramar/Kalifornien im Westen.
> Connecticut und Florida vom Osten her.
> ...



Raketenerkennung oder Raketenbekämpfung? Erstere sollte ohnehin überwiegend auf Satelliten basieren. Von letzterer kenne ich nur Standadorte entlang der Westküste, in den Polarregionen und eben die in Europa. Und davon wurden, zumindest in den Medien, nur die hinteren beiden als theoretische Gegenmaßnahme gegen das russische Arsenal dargestellt, weil sie nah genug dran wären, um noch rechtzeitig nach der Boostphase die komplette Nutzlast einer Topol oder Sarmat zu zerstören (wenn man entsprechende Raketen für ein derartiges Einsatzprofil einsetzen würden und wenn die ggf. ihrerseits nuklear bestückt sind, was aber beides außerhalb russischer Angstvorstellungen kein Thema war oder ist).

Den Angreifer erst in der Nähe der USA abzufangen funktinoniert dagegen nur gegen einzelne Multi-Stage-Experimente aus Nordkorea oder dem Iran. Aber Russland kann allein mit den landgestützten Waffen irgendwas um die 2000 bis 3000 Gefechtsköpfe und Attrapen in die Luft bringen (je nachdem, was sie wirklich drauf montiert haben) und ehe die in Reichweite von US-stationierten Systemen sind, haben sie sich soweit aufgefächert, dass jeder davon einzeln bekämpft werden muss. Zumindest in den 80ern und 90ern galt es als unmöglich sich gegen MIRV in der Fläche zu verteidigen. Dafür bräuchte man 10000de Raketen. Die aktuelle GBI-Stationierung wird laut Wiki in Dutzenden gemessen.



> Ach, ich habe "was gehört" bzgl. möglicher Eskalationsstufen.
> Weiss aber nicht, ob das (hoffentlich) nur Planspiele sind.



"nur" ist relativ: Wenn es Planspiele für etwas unmögliches sind, sollten wir uns auch über die Spielenden Gedanken machen  . Aber umgekehrt ist es der Job ganzer Abteilungen, sich ständig auf die wahrscheinlichsten Gefahren vorzubereiten - ohne Aussage darüber, wie (un)wahrscheinlich die tatsächlich sind.



> Kann nur abwarten, was die Zukunft so bringt.
> Wie dem auch sei, halte ich eine sehr schnell aufgerüstete BW für nicht unschlau.



Eine aufgerüstete BW ist sicherlich nicht das schlechteste. Aber das Problem ist, dass zwischen einer "Geld rauswerfen" und "Bundeswehr ist aufgerüstet" einige Probleme schlummern, an deren Lösung bemerkenswert wenig gearbeitet wird. Und die Bundeswehr ist trotz allem nur eins von vielen großen Problemen, dass wir haben, und die sich alle in einem gleichen: Es fehlt an Geld. Ausgerechnet der Bundeswehr alles rüberzuschieben, die im Gegensatz zu den anderen keinen Plan hat, was sie es effektiv einsetzen soll, halte ich für reichlich unschlau. Was bislang in Bewegung gesetzt wurde, hat die Aktienkurse von Thyssenkrupp & Co verdoppelt und die Neuverschuldung beinahe ebenfalls. Aber eine Kampfwertsteigerung zeichnet sich noch lange nicht ab.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich ähnlich, nur dass die die Befehlsstruktur nicht auf den Präsidenten konzentriert haben sollen, sondern auf noch zwei weitere Köpfe verteilt und zwei davon müssen die Freigabe erteilen. Aber so ein Verfahren ist eben nur an Land zuverlässig möglich. Die U-Boote haben maximal einen Kommunikationsweg und den auch nur solange, wie der Feind ihn nicht abschneidet und davon muss man immer ausgehen. Deswegen sind U-Boot ICBMs im Ernstfall entweder nicht sicher verfügbar (Codes können nicht zugestellt) oder sie beinhalten ständig die Gefahr eines eigenmächtigen Abschusses (Codes sind bereits an Bord) - beides nicht gerade optimal und ein massiver Nachteil des Prinzips gegenüber landgestützen Systemen.


Das ist ein Thema, dass Du schon mal strittig gestellt hast.
Die strategischen US-Boote tauchen nach Codeempfang und arbeiten weitgehend automatisiert und praktisch nicht mehr reversibel den Zweitschlag ab.
Das ist Teil des US-Abschreckungsprinzip und der Hauptgrund der Entwicklung in der ehemaligen UdSSR von großen und schnellen Jagd-U-Booten.
M. W. haben die Boote  getaucht in diesem Fall nur noch eine sehr kleine passive Funkempfangsboje am Haken, die ausschließlich einen evtl. Gegenbefehl des US-Präsi. empfangen könnten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Montana <-> Pazifik: 1000 km
> Krasnojarsk <-> Labtewsee: 2200 km. Und weil die viel flacher ist, bist du im Sommer eher bei 2500 km, bis du vernünftiges U-Boot-Operationsgebiet hast. Im Winter sind es je nach Eis auch mal 10000 km, ehe du was abfeuern kannst. Der Unterschied ist offensichtlich, oder?


Für gute Atom-U-Boote, die monatelang, teils jahrelang getaucht operieren können und praktisch unbegrenzte Reichweite haben, ist m. E. die Eisfreiheit von einzelnen Häfen irrelevant. 
Zumal das Packeis des Nordpols zu durchstoßen für ein Atom-U-Boot eher ein kleineres Problem ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe zu beidem keinen Zugang und kenne auch niemanden, der es hat, von daher kann ich mir nur auf fremde Vergleiche verlassen. Gut informiert wirken die, vermutlich aus gleichen Gründen, selten.


Du kannst alte Silos aus den 1950-1970ger, die sind so 40-50 m tief verbuddelt, problemlos besichtigen und sogar käuflich erwerben:








						Atom-Schnäppchen - für nur 350.000 Euro können Sie den Silo der mächtigsten Rakete der USA kaufen
					

Einst lauerte die stärkste Atomwaffe der USA in diesem Silo auf seine Stunde. Nun steht der Bunker für nur 350.000 Euro zum Verkauf. Er ist etwas angestaubt und ist mit über einem Meter starkem Beton gegen Einbrecher gesichert.




					www.stern.de
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Raketenerkennung oder Raketenbekämpfung?


Erkennung. 
Die Bekämpfung funktioniert *offiziell *ja zentralisiert von wenigen Orten auf der Welt aus:
Stationierungsorte​Das von den USA unter George W. Bush ursprünglich geplante europäische Raketenabwehrprogramm
Ground Based Interceptors (GBIs) sind seit 2004 als initiale Verteidigungskapazität in Alaska und Kalifornien stationiert. In Fort Greely (Alaska) stehen derzeit 20 GBIs im Dienst[10], auf der Vandenberg Air Force Base (Kalifornien) vier weitere[11]. Weitere zehn Raketen sollten ursprünglich in Redzikowo bei Słupsk (Polen) stationiert werden[12] und ein X-Band Radar in Brdy (Tschechische Republik)[13].
Am 13. Mai 2016 wurde eine Anlage im südrumänischen Deveselu in Betrieb genommen.[14]
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Missile_Defense


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Angreifer erst in der Nähe der USA abzufangen funktinoniert dagegen nur gegen einzelne Multi-Stage-Experimente aus Nordkorea oder dem Iran. Aber Russland kann allein mit den landgestützten Waffen irgendwas um die 2000 bis 3000 Gefechtsköpfe und Attrapen in die Luft bringen (je nachdem, was sie wirklich drauf montiert haben) und ehe die in Reichweite von US-stationierten Systemen sind, haben sie sich soweit aufgefächert, dass jeder davon einzeln bekämpft werden muss. Zumindest in den 80ern und 90ern galt es als unmöglich sich gegen MIRV in der Fläche zu verteidigen. Dafür bräuchte man 10000de Raketen. Die aktuelle GBI-Stationierung wird laut Wiki in Dutzenden gemessen.


Wie viele andere Waffensysteme im Weltall oder anderswo von den USA zur Abwehr von strategischen Atomraketen im Einsatz sind, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht.
Ein massiver Atomschlag dürfte weder Russland noch die USA derzeit und effektiv im größeren Stil abwehren können.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Berichte im Netz, die zw. 100 und 300 aktive Satelliten der US-Forces berichten.
In wie weit es sich nur um Aufklärung oder "bewaffnete" Satelliten handelt: 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nur" ist relativ: Wenn es Planspiele für etwas unmögliches sind, sollten wir uns auch über die Spielenden Gedanken machen  . Aber umgekehrt ist es der Job ganzer Abteilungen, sich ständig auf die wahrscheinlichsten Gefahren vorzubereiten - ohne Aussage darüber, wie (un)wahrscheinlich die tatsächlich sind.


Die Infos "über sieben Ecken", die nun wieder hochkommen, sind nicht lustig und ich kann nur hoffen, dass es bei den üblichen Planspielen bleibt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine aufgerüstete BW ist sicherlich nicht das schlechteste.


Yepp


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das Problem ist, dass zwischen einer "Geld rauswerfen" und "Bundeswehr ist aufgerüstet" einige Probleme schlummern, an deren Lösung bemerkenswert wenig gearbeitet wird. Und die Bundeswehr ist trotz allem nur eins von vielen großen Problemen, dass wir haben, und die sich alle in einem gleichen: Es fehlt an Geld. Ausgerechnet der Bundeswehr alles rüberzuschieben, die im Gegensatz zu den anderen keinen Plan hat, was sie es effektiv einsetzen soll, halte ich für reichlich unschlau. Was bislang in Bewegung gesetzt wurde, hat die Aktienkurse von Thyssenkrupp & Co verdoppelt und die Neuverschuldung beinahe ebenfalls. Aber eine Kampfwertsteigerung zeichnet sich noch lange nicht ab.


Sehe ich ähnlich, viel geredet und seit Monaten nix passiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ein Thema, dass Du schon mal strittig gestellt hast.



Ich stelle hier keinen spezifischen Fall strittig, sondern ich bespreche allgemein die Möglichkeiten eines Konzepts. Schließlich hast du nicht die USA, sondern Russland dafür kritisiert, überhaupt noch auf was anderes als unterseeische Stationierung zu setzen und da spielt das heute gerade aktuelle Prozedere der US-Navy keine Rolle.



> Für gute Atom-U-Boote, die monatelang, teils jahrelang getaucht operieren können und praktisch unbegrenzte Reichweite haben, ist m. E. die Eisfreiheit von einzelnen Häfen irrelevant.
> Zumal das Packeis des Nordpols zu durchstoßen für ein Atom-U-Boot eher ein kleineres Problem ist.



Komisch, dass die Berichte von U-Booten die das machen wollten, teils von tagelanger Suche nach einer geeigneten Stelle berichten. Und selbst dann sieht man auf Fotos meist nur den Turm herausragen oder aber das Eis ist offensichtlich nur ein paar dutzend Zentimeter dick statt der teil 5-10 m, mit denen man im Ernstfall fertig werden muss. Und da nützt es dir nichts, nur den Turm hindurchzuschieben, du musst die Abschussöffnungen eisfrei bekommen.

Und das alles in sehr kurzer Zeit, denn Ausblasen der Tanks und Durchstoßen des Eises mache Lärm ohne Ende, der Turm gibt ein super Radarecho ab und wir sprechen hier in von einer kurz-vor-Erstschlagsituation in der die gegnerische Vereteidigung maximal nervös ist.

Aber wie dem auch sei, lassen wir den Nebenschauplatz "Eis": Dass 2500 km mehr als 1000 km ein großer Unterschied sind, dem scheinst du nicht zu wiedersprechen. Selbst im günstigsten Fall hätte Russland genug Zeit, den Siloinhalt als Gegenschlag noch vor Eintreffen eines US-Erstschlags auf die Reise zu schicken. Szenarien, die nicht vom Best Case "US-ICBM-Träger operieren unbemerkt vor russischen Ständen" ausgehen messen sogar dem relativ zügigen russischen Nachladekonzepten einen strategischen Wert bei und gehen davon aus, dass es als Reaktion auf einen US-Angriff über interkontinentale Entfernungen klappen könnte, eine erste Salve als Gegenschlag zu feuern, die Silos nachzuladen, zu schließen, und bei überdauern des US-Erstschlages eine zweite Salve als Zweitschlag aus den gleichen Silos abzugeben.

Die US-Silos liegen dagegen in Mittelstreckenentfernung zu >300 m tiefen Gewässern, sind nach Upgrade möglicherweise sogar ganz ohne ICBMs in Reichweite der russischen 949A. Entsprechend ist ihr strategischer Wert viel geringer und die USA fokussieren sich stärker auf andere Systeme als die Russen.




> Du kannst alte Silos aus den 1950-1970ger, die sind so 40-50 m tief verbuddelt, problemlos besichtigen und sogar käuflich erwerben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Gebäude uninteressant, seitdem die Atlas alle weg sind und für die Fragestellung hier hilft es auch nicht weiter. Oder was verrät mit eine 1970er US-Silo über den Grad der Härtung eines russsichen 2020er Silos?



> Erkennung.
> Die Bekämpfung funktioniert *offiziell *ja zentralisiert von wenigen Orten auf der Welt aus:



Oder sie funktioniert eben nicht respektive nur eingeschränkt, wie von mir dargestellt, weil diese Standorte eben keine Verteidigung gegen Angriffsbahnen über die Südhalbkugel ermöglichen.



> Wie viele andere Waffensysteme im Weltall oder anderswo von den USA zur Abwehr von strategischen Atomraketen im Einsatz sind, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht.
> Ein massiver Atomschlag dürfte weder Russland noch die USA derzeit und effektiv im größeren Stil abwehren können.



Für Rüstungspläne geht es halt nicht nur ums jetzt, sondern auch ums künftige Potenzial: Wäre Russland auf arktische Bahnen beschränkt, müssten die USA nur genug Raketen in die bestehenden Basen stellen, um sich relative Sicherheit zu verschaffen. Da ein gewisses Risiko besteht, dass solche Stationierungen unbemerkt gelingen, muss Russland seine Abschreckung also mit einer hohen Ausfallquote auf arktischen Routen planen. Auch die in der Vergangenheit eingemotten Pläne für Kurzstreckenabwehr, die über der nordamerikanische Wildnis machbar wären, gebieten das. Es ist für die USA aber komplett unmöglich, ihre südlicheren Küsten zu schützen, ohne mit lateinamerikanischen oder Vorderasiatischen Staaten zu kooperieren und inesbesondere mit den bekannten Systemen geht sogar nur letzteres. Da gibt es aber reichlich Animositäten und viel bessere Einblicke für Russland als in NATO-Basen. Solange sie einen ausreichend großen Bogen um Diego Garcia fliegen können, ist auf diesen Routen also mit einem Durchkommen nahezu aller Raketen zu rechnen. Und damit sind wir bei der von dir ganz zu Anfang in Frage gestellten Ökonomie:
Wenn eine Rakete mit Fähigkeit zu antarktischen Flugbahnen eine im Worst Case 10-20 mal höhere Durchdringungschance hat, dann ist der geringe Mehraufwand für 50-100% größere Reichweite verdammt ökonomisch.



> Es gibt unterschiedliche Berichte im Netz, die zw. 100 und 300 aktive Satelliten der US-Forces berichten.
> In wie weit es sich nur um Aufklärung oder "bewaffnete" Satelliten handelt:



Ich habe noch keine Spekulationen zu orbitalen US-Defensiv-Waffen gesehen, die über pures Wunschdenken uns Science Fiction hinausgehen. Große US-Rüstungsprojekte haben in der Vergangenheit eigentlich immer Spuren hinterlassen und es gibt nicht einmal fundierte Konzepte für derartige Waffen geschweige denn Anzeichen für Tests. Sondern nur "man müsste mal ausprobieren, ob Ansatz X überhaupt funktionieren könnte".

Von den vielen Satelliten ist zudem ein Großteil von überschaubarer Größe und/oder auf niedrigen Umlaufbahnen mit beschränkter Lebenszeit unterwegs. Das heißt sie können keinesfalls eine größere Anzahl konventioneller oder auch nur einen einzigen nuklearen ICBM-Killer enthalten. Da sich immer nur ein Bruchteil in geeigneter Position für einen Einsatz befindet, reden wir hier am Ende von einem Potential das so gering ist, dass es nicht einmal die Entwicklung wert wäre. Ich glaube daher nicht an orbitale Verteidigungssysteme. Anti-Satellitenwaffen? Gut möglich. Das einzige Argument dagegen wäre, dass bodengestütze Systeme gut genug und billiger sind. Erst- oder Gegenschlagssysteme? Riskant, aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber kein Anti-Raketen-Schirm.



> Sehe ich ähnlich, viel geredet und seit Monaten nix passiert.



Und beim bisherigen Arbeits- und Reformtempo in der Bundeswehrbeschaffung erwarte ich auch nicht, dass da vor 2023/2024 viel passiert. Mal gucken, was Ende der Woche im versprochenen Finanzkonzept steht. Wahrscheinlich nur "wir wollen xx Milliarden für Bereich yy", aber außer den F-35 keine konkreten Waffen, keine Instandhaltungskonzepte und vor allem nirgendwo verbindliche Anzahlen. Nur "erstmal her mit dem Geld, Geld ist immer geil, es leben die Neuverschuldung und der ausgequetsche Steuerzahler"


----------



## compisucher (2. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich stelle hier keinen spezifischen Fall strittig, sondern ich bespreche allgemein die Möglichkeiten eines Konzepts. Schließlich hast du nicht die USA, sondern Russland dafür kritisiert, überhaupt noch auf was anderes als unterseeische Stationierung zu setzen und da spielt das heute gerade aktuelle Prozedere der US-Navy keine Rolle.


Ich erkenne immer noch keinen sinnigen Vorteil von "nur" Raketen aus Silos abgefeuert.
Es dürfte eher unstrittig sein, dass sowohl die russischen wie auch die amerikanischen aktiven Silos der Gegenseite jeweils  wohlbekannt sind und diese Stationierungsart alleinige der nuklearen Abschreckung bzw. dem Erstschlag dient.
Die Fokussierung der US-Abwehr und mutmaßlich spiegelbildlich auch die russische Abwehr liegt auf der Schwächung der Erstschlagkapazität um hernach mit dem Zweitschlag den Gegner zu vernichten.

(Wir brauchen uns an der Stelle nicht über die Absurdität von mehreren hundert Atomsprengköpfen gleichzeitig in der Luft/Weltraum unterhalten und wer genau und wo eventuell dies überleben könnte)

Dies vorangestellt gibt es nun unterschiedliche Konzepte der beiden Länder.
USA:
Die knapp 450 aktiven Minuteman III haben 3x ca. 300 kT Sprengköpfe, die primär eben russische Silos und strategische Ziele ausschalten sollen.
Die aktiven US-Silos sind , wie oben beschrieben, mittlerweile so tief eingebuddelt, dass diese theoretisch die ca. 500-600 kT MIRVs der Russen der Topol überleben können (nicht zwangsweise müssen).
Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit haben die Russen ähnliches mit ihren aktiven/neuen Silos gemacht.

Der kleine Unterschied ist, dass selbst die modernsten Russenraketen gem. bekannten Angaben eine Treffergenauigkeit von ca. 300-400 m haben, die Amis lassen ca. 50 m verlautbaren.

Die Rechnung ist überschlägig banal (wenn auch in der exakten Rechnung eine Parabel):
Du brauchst grob  je 100kT für 25 m gehärtete Bunkeranlage, 5*25 = 125 m Teifenreichweite eines 500 kT Sprengkopfes.
US-Silos derzeit grob bei 150 m Tiefe, ob dann der Ausflugschacht noch benutzbar ist, dürfte auf einem anderen Blatt stehen.

Je näher nun die angreifende Rakete im Verhältnis zum Silo bzw. Ziel steht um so kürzer ist die Vorwarnzeit.
Hier hat die USA schlichtweg einen  strategischen Vorteil, weil sie ihre Kernwaffen für Erst- und vor allem Zweitschlag deutlicher disloziert.

Mit den quasi rund um Russland positionierten U-Booten kann die USA also binnen 20 min. alle (mir) bekannten Russensilos, egal wo in Russland ausschalten (versuchen).
Im Prinzip erkennt die raumbasierte Aufklärung die Aktivierung des Silos und dürfte das Silo schon vernichtet haben, bevor die Russenrakete aus dem Schacht kommt.
Was allerdings nicht heisst, dass die Russen nicht die gleiche Sensorik haben...
Das ist ja der Hauptgrund von "Hyperschallwaffen" usw. der Russen.

Die  wollen im Ernstfall mit den neuen Raketen so schnell wie möglich aus dem Schacht und so schnell wie möglich weg vom Startort um genau dieser Gefahr zu entgehen und versprechen sich davon einen strategischen Vorteil.

Unterm Strich bleibt "Satan 2" immer noch eine normale ballistisch-strategische Rakete, die ihre MIRVs relativ kurz vor Einschlag (genau wie sie Amis) separiert.
Die Physik der Atmosphäre lässt sich an der Stelle nicht überlisten.
Je größer die Eintrittsgeschwindigkeit vorgesehen ist, um so mächtiger ist der notwendige Schutzschild und um so weniger Sprengkraft wird die Bombe haben.








ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die Berichte von U-Booten die das machen wollten, teils von tagelanger Suche nach einer geeigneten Stelle berichten. Und selbst dann sieht man auf Fotos meist nur den Turm herausragen oder aber das Eis ist offensichtlich nur ein paar dutzend Zentimeter dick statt der teil 5-10 m, mit denen man im Ernstfall fertig werden muss. Und da nützt es dir nichts, nur den Turm hindurchzuschieben, du musst die Abschussöffnungen eisfrei bekommen.


Das war ein plakatives Beispiel der Fähigkeiten...
Der Nordpol ist mittlerweile selbst im Winter fast eisfrei - Klimawandel machts möglich.
Die entscheidenden Barentsee, Karasee und Ostsibirische See sind schon seit fast 20 Jahren komplett eisfrei.
Da oben dürften sich jetzt schon dutzende Russen und Ami-Boote gegenseitig belauern.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass 2500 km mehr als 1000 km ein großer Unterschied sind, dem scheinst du nicht zu wiedersprechen.


Sieh oben, es ist irrelevant, weil bei strategischen Raketen mit irgendwas um max. 20.000 km/h beider Seiten
1.500 km mehr in der orbitalen Flugphase (und da kann man die am besten bekämpfen) ca. 8 min. bedeutet.
Im Zweifel hat die USA in dem Fall sogar 8 min. längere Reaktionszeit.
Was  natürlich nicht wirklich stimmt, da die Russenraketen in der Startphase deutlich schneller sind, also vielleicht 4 min Differenz oder so.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst im günstigsten Fall hätte Russland genug Zeit, den Siloinhalt als Gegenschlag noch vor Eintreffen eines US-Erstschlags auf die Reise zu schicken. Szenarien, die nicht vom Best Case "US-ICBM-Träger operieren unbemerkt vor russischen Ständen" ausgehen messen sogar dem relativ zügigen russischen Nachladekonzepten einen strategischen Wert bei und gehen davon aus, dass es als Reaktion auf einen US-Angriff über interkontinentale Entfernungen klappen könnte, eine erste Salve als Gegenschlag zu feuern, die Silos nachzuladen, zu schließen, und bei überdauern des US-Erstschlages eine zweite Salve als Zweitschlag aus den gleichen Silos abzugeben.


Du lädst kein Silo mehr nach im Atomkrieg...
Da ist im Umkreis von 20 km atomare Wüste, selbst wenn das Silo überlebt hätte...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die US-Silos liegen dagegen in Mittelstreckenentfernung zu >300 m tiefen Gewässern, sind nach Upgrade möglicherweise sogar ganz ohne ICBMs in Reichweite der russischen 949A. Entsprechend ist ihr strategischer Wert viel geringer und die USA fokussieren sich stärker auf andere Systeme als die Russen.


Jetzt müssten  die Russen nur noch funktionierende strategische U-Boote haben.
Die Kisten sind nämlich so irrsinnig laut, dass man die unter Wasser schon aus hunderten von Km orten kann...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Gebäude uninteressant, seitdem die Atlas alle weg sind und für die Fragestellung hier hilft es auch nicht weiter. Oder was verrät mit eine 1970er US-Silo über den Grad der Härtung eines russsichen 2020er Silos?


1. ich glaube nicht, dass die Russen all zu viele Silos wie die Amis tiefergelegt haben, kostet nämlich
2. Schon mal russischen Baustahl verbaut? Ich schon... Ca. Faktor 2 schlechter als chinesischer und das will was heissen... der ist z. B. in D. nicht für Brückenbauwerke zugelassen, trotz CE Stempel drauf...
OK, letzterer gibts beim Mafioso um die Ecke...
Kurzum, russische Silos und gehärtet sind sind für mich als alter Bauigel ein Widerspruch in sich.
Aber egal, sie dürften mit hoher Sicherheit kaum über US-Teile erhaben sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder sie funktioniert eben nicht respektive nur eingeschränkt, wie von mir dargestellt, weil diese Standorte eben keine Verteidigung gegen Angriffsbahnen über die Südhalbkugel ermöglichen.


Mit Sicherheit ist in Richtug Süden eine aktive Abwehrlücke bei landbasierten Systemen - das will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten. 
Theoretisch -  die ganzen Supidupiraketen müssen ja erst mal gebaut werden und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass die USA auf diese künftige Bedrohungslage reagieren werden.
Die sind ja schon wegen 2 oder 10 Raketen von Kimiboy nervös...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn eine Rakete mit Fähigkeit zu antarktischen Flugbahnen eine im Worst Case 10-20 mal höhere Durchdringungschance hat, dann ist der geringe Mehraufwand für 50-100% größere Reichweite verdammt ökonomisch.


Im Zweifel ist das eine rein akademische Betrachtungsweise.
Während die Russenraketen noch überm Südpol im Anflug sind, haben die US-Raketen  Russland in eine atomare Wüste verwandelt. Vice versa dann im Anschluss durch den "Überraschungsmoment" von derzeit projektierten aber noch nicht existenten 50 Russenraketen...

Das Endergebnis bleibt das Gleiche.
In diesem Szenario ist zumindest die Nordhalbkugel weitgehend unbewohnbar...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber kein Anti-Raketen-Schirm.


Nö, den dürfte es wohl kaum geben.
Testweise wird die eine oder andere Seite irgendwelche Laser oder auch Splitterrammsatelitten haben.
Ich sehe hier ehe eben die Aufklärungs-Sensorik als wesentliche Baustein.
Was die da aber zw. 1990 und 2015 von Vandenberg mit ihren um die 20-30 unbemannten Shuttles der US Army alles hochgeschickt haben = k. A.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich erkenne immer noch keinen sinnigen Vorteil von "nur" Raketen aus Silos abgefeuert.



Von "nur" war nicht die Rede. Sondern davon, dass silogestütze Waffen auch einen eigenen Wert haben und der insbesondere unter russischen Bedingungen nicht unter dem von seegestützen liegt.



> Es dürfte eher unstrittig sein, dass sowohl die russischen wie auch die amerikanischen aktiven Silos der Gegenseite jeweils  wohlbekannt sind und diese Stationierungsart alleinige der nuklearen Abschreckung bzw. dem Erstschlag dient.



Also zumindest Russland und die USA würden dir da vehement wiedersprechen, denn die Dinger dienen offiziell als Gegen- und Zweitschlagswaffen. Und das ist nicht nur der Tatsache geschuldet, dass natürlich keine dieser überaus friedliebenden Nationen jemals auch nur eine einzige Erstschlagswaffe bauen würde, sondern auch in gewissem Maße glaubwürdig: Explizite Erstschlagswaffen brauchen keine Silos, weil nie ein gegnerischer Gefechtskopf in ihre Nähe kommt. (GANZ unglückliche Verkehrsplanung über Spitzbergen mal ausgenommen )



> Der kleine Unterschied ist, dass selbst die modernsten Russenraketen gem. bekannten Angaben eine Treffergenauigkeit von ca. 300-400 m haben, die Amis lassen ca. 50 m verlautbaren.



Ich kenne niemanden, der so etwas unabhängig überprüfen könnte. Selbst bei den verdammt wenigen Tests, die es gibt, weiß außer dem Tester niemand, was eigentlich das Ziel war.

Aber die zivile russsische Raumfahrt war schon vor 40 Jahren präziser und wenn man mit deren Technik die Waffenwirksamkeit um Faktor 10 oder mehr steigern könnte, würde ich erwarten, dass man sie einsetzt. Der Schoßhund der US-Raumfahrt hat bekanntermaßen Technik mit 5 m Genauigkeit im Regal. (Auch wenn die bei den alten Minuteman natürlich noch nicht im Spiel sein kann.)



> Mit den quasi rund um Russland positionierten U-Booten kann die USA also binnen 20 min. alle (mir) bekannten Russensilos, egal wo in Russland ausschalten (versuchen).



Sie hätte nach Beginn eines US-Erstschlags aber nur 2 Minuten, im Ernstfall vermutlich sogar deutlich unter einer Minute, um einen russischen Gegenschlag zu stoppen, ehe der weit über die Athmophäre hinaus ist. Das schaffen die nuklearen ICBMs rein von Fluggeschwindigkeit und Entfernung her nicht. Oder stationiert die US Navy in kaspischen Meer und Aralsee  ?



> Im Prinzip erkennt die raumbasierte Aufklärung die Aktivierung des Silos und dürfte das Silo schon vernichtet haben, bevor die Russenrakete aus dem Schacht kommt.
> Was allerdings nicht heisst, dass die Russen nicht die gleiche Sensorik haben...



Mit was für Startzeiten gehst du bitteschön für silogestützte Raketen aus und was sind deine Quellen dafür? Ich habe noch nie eine Schilderung gesehen, die von "höchster Alarmstufe" bis "ist abgehoben" mehr als ein paar dutzend Sekunden vorgesehen hat und allein die Sensorik für Aktionen am Silo selbst hat wegen den Abständen Satellitenüberflüge eine Latenz von einigen bis mehreren Dutzend Minuten. Gegebenenfalls sogar Stunden, je nachdem woran du eine "Aktivierung" erkennen willst.



> Das ist ja der Hauptgrund von "Hyperschallwaffen" usw. der Russen.



Bei "Hyperschallwaffen" geht es normalerweise um manövrierfähige Gefechtsköpfe. Topol-M und ggf. auch Sarmat kommen zwar ebenfalls zum Ende der Boost-Phase knapp auf vergleichbare Geschwindigkeiten, aber da spricht eigentlich niemand von "Hyperschall" (weil es nicht mehr in der Athmosphäre ist) und auch nicht von "Waffe" (weil man rein Massemmäßig vor allem ein Trägervehikel betrachtet). Und diese Eile hat nichts mit einer befürchteten Zerstörung zwischen Öffnung des Silos und verlassen der Startgegend zu tun, dass schafft jede ICBM ganz locker. Da geht es darum, eine präzise Ortung zu erschweren. Anti-ICBM-Systeme reagieren nämlich vor allem auf die deutliche Infrarotsignatur beim Start und versuchen die zu tracken, aber auch so ein Satellit hat keinen 360°-Blick in unendlicher Auflösung und weniger Zeit er nach der ersten Erkennung hat, um die Flugbahn genau nachzuvollziehen und ggf. mit weiteren Kollegen zu triangulieren, desto ungenauer ist die Bestimmung von Ziel und Flugbahn und desto unmöglicher ein erfolgreiches Abfangmanöver der ausgesetzten Gefechtsköpfe.

(Weiterer Aspekt, den ich gerade für möglich halte, aber nicht verifizieren kann: Dicke Bewölkrung sollte eine präzise Ortung allgemein erschweren. Wenn die Rakete also schnell genug beschleunigt, um noch unter der Stratosphäre den Brennschluss zu erreichen, wäre ihre Flugbahn ohne verdammt aufwendige optische oder extrem leistungsfähige, auffällige, teure, kurzlebige Radarsysteme überhaupt nicht mehr exakt bestimmbar. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Topol M nur zeitlich früh ausbrennt, weil sie ersten paar Kilometer so schnell zurücklegt, oder auch räumlich tief, weil sie eine viel kürzere BoostSTRECKE braucht.)



> Unterm Strich bleibt "Satan 2" immer noch eine normale ballistisch-strategische Rakete, die ihre MIRVs relativ kurz vor Einschlag (genau wie sie Amis) separiert.



Hast du da eine Quelle über den detaillierten Aufbau? Ich kenne noch keine, wäre aber bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils davon ausgegangen, dass sie ähnlich wie es die Topol-M (bzw. deren MIRV-Ableger) tut, eine sehr frühe Trennung des Busses kurz nach Ende der Boostphase beherrscht. (Was das für Konsequenzen bei der Zielgenauigkeit hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt)
Und Avangard ist sowieso eigenständig.

Im Gegensatz zu den USA mit ihren kleinen Raketen, die MIRV vor allem nutzen um die Sprengkraft besser in der Fläche zu verteilen (wofür eine Trennung selbst nach dem Wiedereintritt reichen würde, auch wenn man es natürlich kurz vorher macht, um den Bus leicht zu halten), haben die Sowjets schon sehr früh Konzepte verfolgt, bei denen eine Rakete weit auseinanderliegende Ziele bekämpfen kann, um Gegenmaßnahmen zu erschweren. Wenn man einmal L.A. und einmal SF treffen will (kleinere Ziele sind eher tricky), muss man schon früh getrennter Wege gehen.



> Du lädst kein Silo mehr nach im Atomkrieg...
> Da ist im Umkreis von 20 km atomare Wüste, selbst wenn das Silo überlebt hätte...



Die atomare Wüste hast du erst nach den ersten Einschlägen. Die von mir gemeinten Spekulationen (denen ich übrigens durchaus kritisch gegenüberstehe und die online gerade nicht finde) gingen davon aus, dass die Russen ihre Silos in der Phase zwischen US-Erstschlagsstart und US-Erstschlagseintreffen nachladen könnten und so die Feuerkraft pro Silo verdoppeln, weil es Gegen- und, falls es den Erstschalg überlebt, zusätzlich einen Zweitschlag abgeben kann. Halte ich auch für etwas sportlich, allerdings sind die fixen Ladesysteme der Silos eindeutig dafür konstruiert, schneller fertig zu werden, als es mit einem simplen Kran in Friedenszeiten möglich ist. Auf alle Fälle hat man aber nach dem Start der ersten Salve genug Zeit für eine letzte Zigarette, bevor die US-Feuerzeuge die ganze Gegend in Brand stecken.



> Jetzt müssten  die Russen nur noch funktionierende strategische U-Boote haben.
> Die Kisten sind nämlich so irrsinnig laut, dass man die unter Wasser schon aus hunderten von Km orten kann...



Und das soll jetzt ein Argument FÜR deine Forderung an die Russen sein, auf Silos zu verzichten und sich auf U-Boote zu konzentrieren  ?



> Kurzum, russische Silos und gehärtet sind sind für mich als alter Bauigel ein Widerspruch in sich.
> Aber egal, sie dürften mit hoher Sicherheit kaum über US-Teile erhaben sein.



Sorry, aber wenn das die beste Datengrundlage ist und die im Widerspruch zum beobachten Rüstungsschwerpunkten der Russen stehen, dann schlussfolgere ich daraus nicht, dass die russische Rüstung komplett irrsinnig ist. Sondern ziehe in Betracht, dass deine Beurteilungsgrundlage unzureichend sein könnte.


----------



## compisucher (3. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von "nur" war nicht die Rede. Sondern davon, dass silogestütze Waffen auch einen eigenen Wert haben und der insbesondere unter russischen Bedingungen nicht unter dem von seegestützen liegt.


Natürlich haben die einen eigenen Wert.
Die Ausgangslage war ja: Jubel, Satan II ist in Silos und unzerstörbar und superschnell udn so weit ich verstanden hatte, allen anderen stationierungsarten üpberlegen.
Und ich behaupte, nein, eine Diversifikation auf unterschiedlichen Trägersystemen erhöht sowohl Erst- wie Zweitschlagfähigkeit. Die alleinige Konzentration auf 50 Raketen in 50 Silos ist eine antiquierte Denkesweise aus dem Kalten Krieg.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also zumindest Russland und die USA würden dir da vehement wiedersprechen, denn die Dinger dienen offiziell als Gegen- und Zweitschlagswaffen. Und das ist nicht nur der Tatsache geschuldet, dass natürlich keine dieser überaus friedliebenden Nationen jemals auch nur eine einzige Erstschlagswaffe bauen würde, sondern auch in gewissem Maße glaubwürdig: Explizite Erstschlagswaffen brauchen keine Silos, weil nie ein gegnerischer Gefechtskopf in ihre Nähe kommt. (GANZ unglückliche Verkehrsplanung über Spitzbergen mal ausgenommen )


Die Gegenargumentation wäre, die Erstschlagswaffe muss so gut geschützt werden, dass diese einen Erstschlag des Gegner widerstehen kann.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der so etwas unabhängig überprüfen könnte. Selbst bei den verdammt wenigen Tests, die es gibt, weiß außer dem Tester niemand, was eigentlich das Ziel war.


Nun ja, die Angaben über die russische Treffsicherheit kann ich nur den zugänglichen Infos entnehmen. die sind ausnahmsweise sowohl im angelsächsichen wie auch dem deutschsprachigen Wickipedia deckungsgleich.
Über die wenigen Raketentests der USA irgendwo überm Pazifik gibt es übereinstimmende Berichte über die Trefferqualität des Wiedereintrittskörpers und natürlich ist seit den letzten Tests viel Zeit vergangen .


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die zivile russsische Raumfahrt war schon vor 40 Jahren präziser und wenn man mit deren Technik die Waffenwirksamkeit um Faktor 10 oder mehr steigern könnte, würde ich erwarten, dass man sie einsetzt.


Hmmm... hättest du jetzt geschrieben: robuster, wäre da ohne Widerspruch.
Ich kann mich spontan aber nicht erinnern, dass die Russen jemals halbwegs erfolgreich irgendwo im geplanten Landungsbereich mal eine Sonde über Mond oder Mars erfolgreich abgesetzt hätten.
Wenn z. B. CrewDragon wieder landet, dann spielt sich die Wasserung in einem 10 sm Radius ab, während die russischen Sojus kontinuierlich einen fast 200km Radius ausschöpfen.
Die Amis haben mit dem ehrwürdigen SpaceShuttle technisch gezeigt, dass sie planmäßige Landungen auf Flugplätzen  mit aus dem Weltraum kommenden Raumschiffen praktizieren können.
Die Buran ist ein einziges Mal in echt ohne Crew gestartet und auch wieder gelandet, aber nicht dort, wo zuerst verlautbart.
Also das mit präziser möchte ich an der Stelle auf strittig stellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Schoßhund der US-Raumfahrt hat bekanntermaßen Technik mit 5 m Genauigkeit im Regal. (Auch wenn die bei den alten Minuteman natürlich noch nicht im Spiel sein kann.)


Mit den 5m wollte ich nicht um die Ecke kommen.
Die Angabe kenne ich, aber 5 m Trefferradius nach 12.000 km Flug, gleitendem Wiedereintritt, nur sehr bedingt steuerbar, Wind- und Wettereinflüssen blabliblö erachte ich als zumindest als sehr optimistisch an.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie hätte nach Beginn eines US-Erstschlags aber nur 2 Minuten, im Ernstfall vermutlich sogar deutlich unter einer Minute, um einen russischen Gegenschlag zu stoppen, ehe der weit über die Athmophäre hinaus ist. Das schaffen die nuklearen ICBMs rein von Fluggeschwindigkeit und Entfernung her nicht. Oder stationiert die US Navy in kaspischen Meer und Aralsee  ?


Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie lange der Russe von Abschussbefehl bis zum Verlassen  der Rakete des Silos braucht.
Als ich da die US-Anlage besuchen durfte, wurde was von 10 min. gesagt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit was für Startzeiten gehst du bitteschön für silogestützte Raketen aus und was sind deine Quellen dafür? Ich habe noch nie eine Schilderung gesehen, die von "höchster Alarmstufe" bis "ist abgehoben" mehr als ein paar dutzend Sekunden vorgesehen hat und allein die Sensorik für Aktionen am Silo selbst hat wegen den Abständen Satellitenüberflüge eine Latenz von einigen bis mehreren Dutzend Minuten. Gegebenenfalls sogar Stunden, je nachdem woran du eine "Aktivierung" erkennen willst.


s. o.
Literaturangaben gibt es ja praktisch keine.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei "Hyperschallwaffen" geht es normalerweise um manövrierfähige Gefechtsköpfe.


Nein, die Gefechtsköpfe bei USA wie Russland sind allesamt manövrierfähig.
Die westlichen Modelle (USA,GB, FRA) haben alle eine ähnliche Steuerungsart über internes stellar-inertiales Trägheitsnavigationssystem, dass mit GPS updates zusätzlich gefüttert werden kann (sofern GPS Daten zu Verfügung stehen). Das funktioniert bei den Russen ähnlich nur mit Anbindung an Glonass statt GPS.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Topol-M und ggf. auch Sarmat kommen zwar ebenfalls zum Ende der Boost-Phase knapp auf vergleichbare Geschwindigkeiten, aber da spricht eigentlich niemand von "Hyperschall" (weil es nicht mehr in der Athmosphäre ist) und auch nicht von "Waffe" (weil man rein Massemmäßig vor allem ein Trägervehikel betrachtet).


Das ist der Punkt.
Im Prinzip sind alle ballistischen Systeme Hyperschallwaffen bis zum Wiedereintritt der MIRVs.
Der Unterschied ist, dass Satan II drei Stufen hat und somit scheinbar nur wenige Sekunden nach dem Start schon Im Überschall sind und ab ca. 10 km Höhe im Hyperschall (>5 - 6.000 km/h).
Sinn und Zweck ist eindeutig.
Die Raketen sollen sich so kurz wie möglich in der empfindlichsten Phase des Fluges befinden, nämlich beim Startvorgang.
Der bekannte Grund ist, dass die USA im Kriegsfall eben nicht nur Direkttreffer vorsehen, sondern dass einer der MIRVs in 5-10 km Höhe über dem Silo explodiert.
Die Idee ist, das die Druckwelle die oberste Siloluke (zer-)stört (der Abschuss verhindert wird) und schon im Startflug befindliche Raketen durch Druck , Hitze, EMP weisderteufelwas vernichtet werden.
Genau das meine Putin in seiner Propagandarede, als er von nicht mehr abfangbar redete.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Weiterer Aspekt, den ich gerade für möglich halte, aber nicht verifizieren kann: Dicke Bewölkrung sollte eine präzise Ortung allgemein erschweren.


Na ja, die Aufklärungsdinger heutzutage arbeiten im kompletten Wellenspektrum.
Wolken dürften diesen Teilen recht egal sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Rakete also schnell genug beschleunigt, um noch unter der Stratosphäre den Brennschluss zu erreichen, wäre ihre Flugbahn ohne verdammt aufwendige optische oder extrem leistungsfähige, auffällige, teure, kurzlebige Radarsysteme überhaupt nicht mehr exakt bestimmbar. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Topol M nur zeitlich früh ausbrennt, weil sie ersten paar Kilometer so schnell zurücklegt, oder auch räumlich tief, weil sie eine viel kürzere BoostSTRECKE braucht.)


Die Topol M wie auch Satan II hat schlichtweg eine vergrößerte erste Stufe (beide ja dreistufig, mit dem post-boost Eintrittskörper sogar 4-stufig), die natürlich dann schneller durch die untere Atmosphäre beschleunigt und auch früher ausbrennt, wie die z. B. zweistufigen US Trident Raketen (mit post-boost 3stufig).
Bei Brennschluss der zweiten US Stufe ist die Trident ca. 21.000 km/h schnell und die Topol/Satan praktisch identisch schnell. Auch logisch, ab ca. 26-28.000 km/h brauchts wieder Bremsraketen um zurück zu kommen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du da eine Quelle über den detaillierten Aufbau? Ich kenne noch keine, wäre aber bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils davon ausgegangen, dass sie ähnlich wie es die Topol-M (bzw. deren MIRV-Ableger) tut, eine sehr frühe Trennung des Busses kurz nach Ende der Boostphase beherrscht. (Was das für Konsequenzen bei der Zielgenauigkeit hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt)
> Und Avangard ist sowieso eigenständig.


Nein, der Grundaufbau 3/4-stufig ist aber ein generelles technisches Merkmal russischer Raketen, auch die starke erste Stufe. Insofern nehme ich an, dass es sich schlichtweg um eine stark vergrößerte Version der Topol M handelt.
Der prinzipielle Vorteil von Feststoffraketen ist ja, dass man schlichtweg den Durchmesser bei gleichem Brennstoff vergrößert, um mehr Schub zu bekommen. Der Abbrand erfolgt in der Regel in einem konischen Hohlraum über die komplette Länge der Stufe.
Die Ingenieure müssen nur eben darauf achten, dass die Austrittdüse in Proportion zur entstehenden Energie steht, da es ansonsten die Rakete zerreisst.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den USA mit ihren kleinen Raketen, die MIRV vor allem nutzen um die Sprengkraft besser in der Fläche zu verteilen (wofür eine Trennung selbst nach dem Wiedereintritt reichen würde, auch wenn man es natürlich kurz vorher macht, um den Bus leicht zu halten), haben die Sowjets schon sehr früh Konzepte verfolgt, bei denen eine Rakete weit auseinanderliegende Ziele bekämpfen kann, um Gegenmaßnahmen zu erschweren. Wenn man einmal L.A. und einmal SF treffen will (kleinere Ziele sind eher tricky), muss man schon früh getrennter Wege gehen.


Die Russen können die Physik und Bahngesetze nicht überwinden.
Die Trennung in MIRVs erfolgt frühestens im "Aphel", kurz nach der Bahnkorrektur nach "wieder unten".
Ansonsten würden die MIRVs schlichtweg wie ein flacher Stein über Wasser bzw. der Atmosphäre "hopsen".
Das ist ja eine der Kernproblematiken beim Wiedereintritt, nicht zu flach (weil dann Abprall) und nicht zu steil (weil dann Asche).
Das mit den weit auseinander liegenden Zielen kenne ich nicht.
Ich weiss nur, dass die Russen zus. "Täusch-Mirvs" an Bord haben sollen, ob das die USA auch haben, weiss ich nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die atomare Wüste hast du erst nach den ersten Einschlägen. Die von mir gemeinten Spekulationen (denen ich übrigens durchaus kritisch gegenüberstehe und die online gerade nicht finde) gingen davon aus, dass die Russen ihre Silos in der Phase zwischen US-Erstschlagsstart und US-Erstschlagseintreffen nachladen könnten und so die Feuerkraft pro Silo verdoppeln, weil es Gegen- und, falls es den Erstschalg überlebt, zusätzlich einen Zweitschlag abgeben kann. Halte ich auch für etwas sportlich, allerdings sind die fixen Ladesysteme der Silos eindeutig dafür konstruiert, schneller fertig zu werden, als es mit einem simplen Kran in Friedenszeiten möglich ist. Auf alle Fälle hat man aber nach dem Start der ersten Salve genug Zeit für eine letzte Zigarette, bevor die US-Feuerzeuge die ganze Gegend in Brand stecken.


Nun ja, die theoretische Nachlademöglichkeit haben die USA wohl auch, haben ja mehr Raketen als Silos 
Halte ich aber eher als akademische Drohkulisse, nachdem über Russland wie USA irgendwas jeweils um die 500+ Atombomben explodiert sind.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das soll jetzt ein Argument FÜR deine Forderung an die Russen sein, auf Silos zu verzichten und sich auf U-Boote zu konzentrieren  ?


Na ja, ist immer eine Frage, wohin man das Geld steckt.
Bisher haben die Russen hauptsächlich echt große strategische U-Boote gebaut, primär weil deren seegestützten Raketen etwas größer als die US-Raketen waren. Statt unzuverlässig und laut, wäre ja mal ein Plan, Boote ähnlich denen der USA zu bauen und den eigenen Atomraketen bessere Überlebenschancen zu bieten (OK, ist Ironie).


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn das die beste Datengrundlage ist und die im Widerspruch zum beobachten Rüstungsschwerpunkten der Russen stehen, dann schlussfolgere ich daraus nicht, dass die russische Rüstung komplett irrsinnig ist. Sondern ziehe in Betracht, dass deine Beurteilungsgrundlage unzureichend sein könnte.


Ich habe doch nicht behauptet, dass die russische Rüstungsindustrie nur mit Vollpfosten besetzt sind.
Ich stelle lediglich fest, dass russischer Baustahl definitiv nicht die Qualität besitzt, den wir her landläufig als Standard verbauen.
Inwiefern sie in der Lage sind, solchen Baustahl herzustellen, wie ich vor ein paar Jahren bei einer Sanierungsmaßnahme im Versuchsreaktor bei Karlsruhe kennenlernen durfte, weiss ich nicht.

Beim Beton wiederum weiss ich, dass die Russen da ganz gutes Zeugs zusammenmischen können.
Beim Faserbeton sind sie sogar führend. in der Technologie.
Kommt jetzt aber darauf an, ob das Geld tatsächlich in den Beton für einen Bunker geflossen ist, oder in die Jackentasche eines Provinzfürsten. 
Und genau da sehe ich das größte Problem der Russen.
Auf dem Papier können die alles.
Ob die das dann aber auch so tatsächlich umsetzen oder ob Schoigu von dem Geld sich lieber Yacht Nr. 25 zusammenbauen lässt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Wenn man so mag, zieh ich neben der technischen Umsetzung auch die -äh- kumpelhaften Organisationsstrukturen der Russen mit in die Umsetzungsbetrachtung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die einen eigenen Wert.
> Die Ausgangslage war ja: Jubel, Satan II ist in Silos und unzerstörbar und superschnell udn so weit ich verstanden hatte, allen anderen stationierungsarten üpberlegen.
> Und ich behaupte, nein, eine Diversifikation auf unterschiedlichen Trägersystemen erhöht sowohl Erst- wie Zweitschlagfähigkeit. Die alleinige Konzentration auf 50 Raketen in 50 Silos ist eine antiquierte Denkesweise aus dem Kalten Krieg.



Ah, okay. Dann habe ich dein 


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage für mich lautet aber: Warum?
> Ein U-Boot-gestütztes System wäre ungleich mobiler, weniger erkennbarer und deutlich zweitschlagkräftiger.


falsch verstanden. Für mich ergibt sich der Sinn aktueller Silo-ICBMs im Rahmen einer diversifizierten Strategie von selbst, weswegen ich deine Betonung von seegestützen als U-Boot-only-Beweihräucherung interpretiert habe.

Wir hätten uns soviel technischen Austausch sparen können  .



> Die Gegenargumentation wäre, die Erstschlagswaffe muss so gut geschützt werden, dass diese einen Erstschlag des Gegner widerstehen kann.



Ich glaube, wir müssen hier mal Begriffe klarstellen:
- Erstschlag bezeichnet die Nutzung des eigenen nuklearen Aresanals als ERSTER.
- Gegenschlag bezeichnet Waffen, die als Reaktion auf einen gegnerischen Erstschlag abgefeuert werden und das, so bin ich es gewohnt, bevor der gegnerische Erstschlag eintrifft (es gibt auch Leute, die es für jede erste Reaktion nutzen, auch wenn sie später kommt)
- Zweitschlag bezeichen Waffen, die nach Eintreffen eines gegnerischen Schlages abgefeuert werden.

Was du über "geschützte" Waffen redest, ist definitiv Zweitschlag. Weder Erstschlagswaffen noch Gegenschlagswaffen brauchen Schutz. Die einen, weil sie abgefeuert werden wenn die Gegenseite noch denkt, es herrsche keine Atomkrieg, die anderen weil sie abgefeuert werden, bevor die ersten Atomwaffen explodieren.

Natürlich gibt niemand öffentlich zu, überhaupt Erstschlagswaffen zu entwickeln und jeder versucht, Gegenschlagswaffen in gewissem Maße zweitschlagsfähig zu machen, wenn es sich anbietet. Aber bei einer Diskussion über Silos darf man die Unterscheidung nicht verwässern, denn Gegenschlagswaffen müssen mit einem sehr engen Zeitfenster auskommen: Die Zeit von der Erkennung eines gegnerischen Erstschlags bis zum Verlassen der Athmosphäre durch den eigenen Gegenschlag muss kürzer sein, als die minimale Flugzeit des gegnerischen Erstschlags zum Stationierungsort der eigenen Gegenschlagswaffen.

Und genau da punkten die russischen Silos mit ihrer Geographie. Im Best Case brauchen die USA 6-8 Minuten bis zu denen. Aber für diesen Best Case ist eigentlich die Versenkung der halben Nordmeerflotte Grundvoraussetzung. Für die Navy zuverlässig unbemerkbar erreichbaren Positionen (d.h. genug Wassertiefe und genug Fläche, damit die Russen nicht vorhersagen können, dass man genau da aufkreuzt) sind eher 12-16 Minuten Anflug entfernt. Das ist viel Zeit. Russland umgekehrt fehlt nur ein leiser U-Träger und sie könnten auf 3-4 Minuten ran.

Und das perfide ist: Dass der Gegner es doch mal schafft, ein leises Boot zu bauen, erfährst du nicht 20 Jahre vorher, wenn du deine Nuklearstrategie planst. Sondern erst dann, wenn es überraschenderweise vor Philadelphia feuert, während die NATO denkt, es wäre immer noch östlich der G-I-GB-Linie, weil man nie eine Überquerung gehört. Also müssen die USA diese Möglichkeit seitjeher als Worst Case in die Planung ihrer Gegenschlagswaffen einbeziehen und die Mobil halten. Denn das Gegenschlagsarsenal ist das mit Abstand wichtigste bei MAD: Erstschlag provoziert den Gegner. Bei Zweitschlag könnte der Gegner zu dem Schluss kommen, dass er den mit seinem Erstschlag verhindert. Nur Gegenschlag sendet die unvermeidbare "bist du böse, bist (auch) du tot, also sei brav"-Botschaft.



> Nun ja, die Angaben über die russische Treffsicherheit kann ich nur den zugänglichen Infos entnehmen. die sind ausnahmsweise sowohl im angelsächsichen wie auch dem deutschsprachigen Wickipedia deckungsgleich.



Es gib halt nur zwei Arten öffentlicher Einschätzungen: "Wir treffen jeden Zacken an der Briefmarke einzeln" und die NATO. Aber letztere steht halt vor dem gleichen Grundproblem: Sie weiß nicht, was die Russen eigentlich treffen wollten. (Respektive wenn sie Spione im innersten Kreis haben, die das wissen, werden sie sich hüten, derartiges Wissen öffentlich einzugestehen.) Das gleiche gilt umgekehrt auch für die US-Tests. Bei denen weiß man zwar dank besserer Dokumentation auch öffentlich, wo die RVs runterkommen. Aber wenn dir das US-Militär eine Gefahrenzone mit 10 km Radius für einen Test sperrt, dann kannst du wetten, dass ihre echten Zielkoordinaten mehr als 1 km vom Mittelpunkt dieser Zone entfernt liegen. Wenn dann der "Treffer" 1200 m daneben runtergeht, kann er 3 m oder 3 km vom Zielpunkt entfernt gewesen sein - außer den Testenden (und ggf. einem russischen Spion. Und einem chinesischen) weiß das niemand. Und die schweigen alle.




> Die Buran ist ein einziges Mal in echt ohne Crew gestartet und auch wieder gelandet, aber nicht dort, wo zuerst verlautbart.
> Also das mit präziser möchte ich an der Stelle auf strittig stellen.



Also die mir geläufige Angabe für Buran, die auch die einzige auf Wiki ist, lautet "12 m" Abweichung. Und war Stand der Technik Ende der 80er. Wo die Russen seitdem Bahnparameter in der von dir genannten Größenordnung verfehlt hätten, wäre mir nicht bekannt. Ihre letzte Mondsonde ist schon ein bisschen länger her.



> Als ich da die US-Anlage besuchen durfte, wurde was von 10 min. gesagt.



Was vermutlich bedeutet, dass es 5 Minuten sind  .
Aber selbst 10 Minuten wären auf russischer Seite noch genug, um einem US-Erstschlag zuvorzukommen.



> Nein, die Gefechtsköpfe bei USA wie Russland sind allesamt manövrierfähig.



Ganz sicher? Quelle?
Soweit ich weiß, ist nur der Bus manövrierfähig. Die eigentlichen Gefechtsköpfe folgen nach dem Aussetzen nur noch ihrer Bahn. Ansonsten wäre der Bus ja auch überflüssig und man würde, wie bei Avangard, von (M)MARV statt (MI)RV sprechen.



> Das ist der Punkt.
> Im Prinzip sind alle ballistischen Systeme Hyperschallwaffen bis zum Wiedereintritt der MIRVs.



Contraire: Ab dem Wiedereintritt 
Vorher sind es einfach nur Objekte im luftleeren Raum, da kann man keine (Über)Schallgeschwindigkeit definieren.

Das besondere bei Avangard & Co ist jedenfalls, dass er in dieser letzten Phase, als tatsächlich während des Flugs mit Hyperschall, noch kontrolliert manövrieren kann. Herkömmliche RVs oder auch ganz simpel größere Artilleriegranaten, etc. fliegen zwar genauso schnell, sind in dieser Phase aber eben keine aktiven Hyperschall"waffen" mehr, sondern dumme Projektile, die einer vorhersagbaren Bahn folgen.
(Wegen dieser Definition titelt die Clickbait-Presse heute ja auch bei einigen sehr schnellen Kurz- und Mittelstreckenraketen von "Hyperschallwaffe in der Ukraine eingesetzt", weil die natürlich auch bei >Mach 6 manövrieren, obwohl sie natürlich gar nichts mit MARV zu tun haben, um die es bei der großen Hyperschallphobie 2018 ging.)



> Die Raketen sollen sich so kurz wie möglich in der empfindlichsten Phase des Fluges befinden, nämlich beim Startvorgang.
> Der bekannte Grund ist, dass die USA im Kriegsfall eben nicht nur Direkttreffer vorsehen, sondern dass einer der MIRVs in 5-10 km Höhe über dem Silo explodiert.



Wie gesagt: Die geläufigere und in meinen Augen sinnvollere Begründung ist, dass während der Booster-Flugphase der Hauptteil von Erkennung und Tracking gegnerischer ICBMs stattfindet.

Erstschlagprävention dürfte dagegen kaum eine Motivation sein. Ich kann kein Beschleunigungsprofil für ICBMs finden, aber rein vom Überschlag her können die für die ersten 10 km nicht mehr als ein paar Dutzend Sekunden brauchen. Das heißt entweder sind sie schon außer Reichweite oder noch im Silo, aber ein zusätzlicher Höhenschlag blockiert nur ein sehr schmales Zeitfenster in der (nicht-so-)langen Zeit nach Detektierung eines US-Erstschlags.



> Genau das meine Putin in seiner Propagandarede, als er von nicht mehr abfangbar redete.



Einen Gegenschlag mit einem 10-30 Minuten vorher gefeuerten, weiteren Atomsprengkopf zu verhindern, wäre nicht "abfangen". Auch hat sich Putin nie öffentlich mit diesem Uraltkonzept auseinandergesetzt, aber reichlich über die GBI- und AEGIS-Stationierung in Europa. Also geht es wohl eher um Gegenmaßnahmen gegen diese tatsächlichen Abwehrwaffen. Bei denen spielt die frühe Flugphase aber nur zwecks Ortung eine Rolle, der eigentliche Abfangvorgang findet erst auf halber Strecke statt, weil man diese Zeit schlicht braucht.



> Na ja, die Aufklärungsdinger heutzutage arbeiten im kompletten Wellenspektrum.
> Wolken dürften diesen Teilen recht egal sein.



Nichts arbeitet im "kompletten" Wellenspektrum (außer eine Spektrometer) und für die Raketenortung ist sowieso nur Infrarot und Optik von Interesse. Da hat Wasser aber nicht nur ein paar ausgeprägte Absorptionsbanden, sondern streut auch. Wenn man im flachen Winkel durch die Athmosphäre hochpräzise Kursbeobachtungen machen will, ist das von Nachteil.



> Nein, der Grundaufbau 3/4-stufig ist aber ein generelles technisches Merkmal russischer Raketen, auch die starke erste Stufe. Insofern nehme ich an, dass es sich schlichtweg um eine stark vergrößerte Version der Topol M handelt.
> Der prinzipielle Vorteil von Feststoffraketen ist ja, dass man schlichtweg den Durchmesser bei gleichem Brennstoff vergrößert, um mehr Schub zu bekommen. Der Abbrand erfolgt in der Regel in einem konischen Hohlraum über die komplette Länge der Stufe.
> Die Ingenieure müssen nur eben darauf achten, dass die Austrittdüse in Proportion zur entstehenden Energie steht, da es ansonsten die Rakete zerreisst.



Also mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Dimensionen und Zweck des Boosters wohl wenn dann eher eine Verwandtschaft mit der R-36 nahelegen, ging es bei deinen Spekulationen um Flug und Wiedereintritt, nicht um Start.



> Die Russen können die Physik und Bahngesetze nicht überwinden.
> Die Trennung in MIRVs erfolgt frühestens im "Aphel", kurz nach der Bahnkorrektur nach "wieder unten".
> Ansonsten würden die MIRVs schlichtweg wie ein flacher Stein über Wasser bzw. der Atmosphäre "hopsen".
> Das ist ja eine der Kernproblematiken beim Wiedereintritt, nicht zu flach (weil dann Abprall) und nicht zu steil (weil dann Asche).
> Das mit den weit auseinander liegenden Zielen kenne ich nicht.



Letzteres ist eine Frage von Höhe und Geschwindigkeit. Hohe Flugbahnen kannst du ganz ohne Korrektur fliegen, dann hast du auch ein echtes Aphel, bei flachen Flugbahnen brauchst du ggf. kurz vor Wiedereintritt und damit lange nach dem Bahnhöhepunkt eine zweite Korrektur. Wenn du langsamer unterwegs bist, aber auch das nicht zwingend. Auf alle Fälle kann die Trennung unmittelbar nach der letzten für den jeweiligen Gefechtskopf nötigen Bahnkorrektur erfolgen und wenn man es der gegnerischen Abwehr schwer machen will, kombiniert man sogar verscheidene dieser Möglichkeiten.

Was die Russen im Ernstfall genau machen würden, wissen natürlich nur sie selber. Ähnliches gilt für die möglichen Streckung - öffentliche Daten sind selten. Aber schon für eine simple Poseidon gibt Wiki bis zu 550 km Abstand an und die Sowjets waren definitiv Pioniere auf diesem Gebiet; die Russen haben eigentlich nicht nachgelassen. Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass ein und dieselbe RS-28 Boston und L.A. angegreifen kann. (Wie präzise sie bei einer derart frühen Trennung ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber ich würde dieses andere Blatt gelesen haben wollen, bevor ich mein Leben drauf verwette und Avangard ist die ganze Sache sowieso egal, der korrgiert im Endanflug nach.)



> Ich weiss nur, dass die Russen zus. "Täusch-Mirvs" an Bord haben sollen, ob das die USA auch haben, weiss ich nicht.



Decoys haben ~seit den 80ern alle dabei. Wie gut, wie viele ist geheim.



> Nun ja, die theoretische Nachlademöglichkeit haben die USA wohl auch, haben ja mehr Raketen als Silos
> Halte ich aber eher als akademische Drohkulisse, nachdem über Russland wie USA irgendwas jeweils um die 500+ Atombomben explodiert sind.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, immer die gleichen Wörter zu wiederholen:
"VOR Eintreffen"
Das heißt "0 Atombomben explodiert"


----------



## compisucher (13. Juni 2022)

Höhö... irgendwie eine coole Werbung...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTBA5tQsDbE:80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Juni 2022)

Viel lieber als Werbegetue würd mich interessieren, wieviel Leopard im Panther steckt.
Denn die Wanne sieht sehr Leo lastig aus, Fahrerluke, Fahrwerk, Formgebung.
Dazu wäre interessant, ist das ne 120mm L55 oder die neue 130mm an der Rheinmetall arbeitet - die Bilder auf Twitter suggerieren mit eher ersteres, was eher ungeil wäre und für einen Leopard 2A8 1/2 spricht.

Ohne technische Daten ist das erstmal ein Leo Derivat mit Digitaltarnung


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Viel lieber als Werbegetue würd mich interessieren, wieviel Leopard im Panther steckt.
> Denn die Wanne sieht sehr Leo lastig aus, Fahrerluke, Fahrwerk, Formgebung.
> Dazu wäre interessant, ist das ne 120mm L55 oder die neue 130mm an der Rheinmetall arbeitet - die Bilder auf Twitter suggerieren mit eher ersteres, was eher ungeil wäre und für einen Leopard 2A8 1/2 spricht.
> 
> Ohne technische Daten ist das erstmal ein Leo Derivat mit Digitaltarnung


Scheint die 130mm Kanone zu sein und ansonsten steckt wohl auch mehr als ein aufgebohrter Lynx dahinter. Schon alleine der Ladeautomat müsste das komplette alte Konzept über den Haufen werfen, aber nichts genaues weis man (noch) nicht...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohne technische Daten ist das erstmal ein Leo Derivat mit Digitaltarnung


Und besserem cw Wert


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö... irgendwie eine coole Werbung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Design sieht sehr futuristisch aus. Hat das einen speziellen Zweck?
Tarneigenschaften dürfte ja wegfallen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Design sieht sehr futuristisch aus. Hat das einen speziellen Zweck?
> Tarneigenschaften dürfte ja wegfallen.


Ich bin da kein Superprofi bei Panzern und habe mich da nur z. T. eingelesen.
Aber doch, die Silhouette soll niedriger sein.
Der Panzer hat nur noch 3 Mann Besatzung und eine Ladeautomatik.
Im Turm sitzt niemand mehr, nur noch elektronische Äuglein.
Ist mit knapp unter 50 to etwas leichter als der Leo, soll aber deutlich besser bzw. effektiver gepanzert sein.
Die Kanone soll eine 130 mm Waffe sein und bzgl. Zielgenauigkeit, Kampfkraft, Reichweite und Kadenz dem russischen Armata ebenso deutlich überlegen sein.
Hier alles nachlesbar:





						Rheinmetall – Panther KF51 main battle tank
					

The Panther is the first of its kind: a radically new MBT concept not constrained by yesterday’s technology.




					www.rheinmetall-defence.com


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Design sieht sehr futuristisch aus. Hat das einen speziellen Zweck?
> Tarneigenschaften dürfte ja wegfallen.


Die Flächen wo du wirklich Durchschläge erzielen kannst wurden nochmal überarbeitet.
Die Wanne sieht zumindestens spitzer-flacher aus, kann aber auch an der Lackierung liegen.
Sonst hat compisucher wohl das wichtigste zusammengefasst.



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Turm sitzt niemand mehr, nur noch elektronische Äuglein.





compisucher schrieb:


> Der Panzer hat nur noch 3 Mann Besatzung und eine Ladeautomatik.


Das ist praktisch für die BW eine neue Doktrin und ich weiß nicht ob die BW das unbedingt will, weil sie über Jahrzehnte dem Ladeschützen den Vorzug gegen hat. Alle BW Panzerkommandanten die ich noch kenne/kannte vertreten die Auffassung das der Ladaschütze auf Dauer weniger Anfällig ist als ein Ladeautomat, 4 Mann einen Panzer besser/einfacherer im Krieg handhabbar machen, Stichpunkte: Pflege, Aufmunitionieren, Besatzungs- Wartung, Kettensprung etc.
Insoweit war es auch verwunderlich das es diese Deutsch-Französische Panzerentwicklung gibt, denn beide Länder standen sich da von der Philosophie Ladeautomatik und Ladeschütze immer ablehnend gegenüber und nach meinem Wissensstand hat die BW bis 2010 oder 2011 jedes Mannöver und Simulatorszenario  gegen alle übrigen Nato Staaten in Bezug auf Panzerkampf und Einsatz gewonnen. Die Panzertruppe der BW genießt oder genoss in der Nato sehr hohes ansehen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ist mit knapp unter 50 to etwas leichter als der Leo, soll aber deutlich besser bzw. effektiver gepanzert sein.


Wohl Konsequenz aus der Ladeautomatik, weil eben kompakter als ein vierter Mann.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kanone soll eine 130 mm Waffe sein und bzgl. Zielgenauigkeit, Kampfkraft, Reichweite und Kadenz dem russischen Armata ebenso deutlich überlegen sein.



Ob die gegenüber der L55 so viel besser ist, soweit ich gehört habe, hat der Armata selbst die Leistung der 120mm L55 nicht erreicht.


----------



## compisucher (14. Juni 2022)

@Don-71 :
Zur Thematik Ladeschütze oder nicht kann ich mangels Wissen nix beitragen.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass diese sehr robust ausgelegt ist und im Ernstfall nix klemmt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2022)

Ich habe gerade nochmal gelesen er wiegt 59to, ist also runsd 10to leichter als der Leo 2


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2022)

Zum Ladeautomaten im Panther mit 4 Mann Besatzung




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536665105601073157

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sinnvoll wenn ein vierter die Drohne, die Kamikazemunition etc steuern kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2022)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der es fragwürdig findet einen Wehrmachtsnamen zu recyclen und im gleichen Atemzug auch noch mit "Panther Leap" Werbung zu machen?



RyzA schrieb:


> Das Design sieht sehr futuristisch aus. Hat das einen speziellen Zweck?



"geil aussehen". Ist schließlich ein Werbevorfürexemplar. Die Einsatzbemalung wählt später ohnehin der Nutzer.

Allerdings ist das Muster nicht meilenweit weg von modernen, digitalen Tarnmustern die besser sein sollen als ältere - ob wegen der Ecken oder weil die Verteilung mal (grob pixelig) durchgerechnet wurde, weiß ich nicht. Das ganze mit Neongrün auf Dunkelgrau umzusetzen wird wohl vor den meisten Hintergründen nicht zu perfekten Ergebnissen führen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin da kein Superprofi bei Panzern und habe mich da nur z. T. eingelesen.
> Aber doch, die Silhouette soll niedriger sein.



Rheinmetall schreibt zwar was von einem Tunnelprofil, dass andere "MBT *Upgrades*" erst nach Vorbereitung erfüllen (was im Zweifelsfall nur bedeutet "da müsst ihr die Antennen losschrauben, am Panther klappen sie elektrisch"), aber der Turm selbst ist auf den Bildern etwas höher als der vertikale Abstand zwischen Turmring und Laufwerk, beim Leopard 2 dagegen tendentiell einen Tick flacher. Wenn die die Wanne nicht deutlich kompakter gebaut haben (und eigentlich wurde die ja übernommen, sieht auch so aus), sollte die Oberseite des Turms also eher höher denn tiefer liegen. Bei der Tunnelkompatibilität bringen natürlich die eingezogenen Ecken und fehlenden Anbauteile an den oberen Flanken ein paar entscheidende Zentimeter im Vergleich zum 2A7.

Aber allgemein ist der Turm des Panthers definitiv länger (vor der ersten Lauf- bis weit über die Antriebsrolle vs. Mitte 1. bis Ende letzte Laufrolle) und hat obendrauf noch das Selbstverteidigungssystem und den Sensorturm des Kommandanten. Damit ist er im Gefecht auffälliger als ein Leo, wenn auch nicht unbedingt viel.



> Der Panzer hat nur noch 3 Mann Besatzung und eine Ladeautomatik.
> Im Turm sitzt niemand mehr, nur noch elektronische Äuglein.



Vorsicht vor Werbeversprechern: Der "way to unmannend turrets" wird ge"paved". Verbaut ist aber ein stinknormaler Autoloader + Kommandant + Richtschütze-Turm und in der Wanne ist nur Platz für Fahrer und einen optionalen vierten Mann. Das heißt solange man keinen KI-Ersatz für Richtschützen hat, kann man im Panther keinen unbemannten Turm verbauen.




compisucher schrieb:


> @Don-71 :
> Zur Thematik Ladeschütze oder nicht kann ich mangels Wissen nix beitragen.
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass diese sehr robust ausgelegt ist und im Ernstfall nix klemmt.



Naja. Nach 5,5 Jahrzehnten guter Erfahrungen mit Autoloadern bei den Russen wäre es schon peinlich, wenn Rheinmetall das vergeigt, oder? Immer größere Munition manuell handhaben zu wollen in immer kleineren Türmen mit immer dickerer Panzerung und immer mehr Sensoren und Zusatzsystemen kann jedenfalls nicht gut gehen. Hier dagegen sieht es sogar aus, als wäre der Panzerschutz im Bereich des Magazins geschwächt (man kann laut Renderdarstellung eine Hälfte komplett hochschwenken und so viel schneller aufmunitionieren, hat aber keine Turmoberseite aus einem Teil mehr). Da ist es eine gute Idee, wenn man ein automatisches System hat dass das Shot zum Besatzungsraum nur so kurz wie irgend möglich öffnet. (Oder die Besatzung gleich komplett von der Munition getrennt hält. Auf dem Innenraumbild sieht es aber nicht so aus, als hätte man das gemacht.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal gelesen er wiegt 59to, ist also runsd 10to leichter als der Leo 2



Rheinmetall betont beim Selbstschutz nur die aktiven Systeme, der Rest ist "weight-optimised" ohne nähere. Wenn man sich der Plattenstärke eine 2A4 oder gar weniger zufrieden gibt, sind 59 t schon eher viel.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "geil aussehen". Ist schließlich ein Werbevorfürexemplar. Die Einsatzbemalung wählt später ohnehin der Nutzer.
> 
> Allerdings ist das Muster nicht meilenweit weg von modernen, digitalen Tarnmustern die besser sein sollen als ältere - ob wegen der Ecken oder weil die Verteilung mal (grob pixelig) durchgerechnet wurde, weiß ich nicht. Das ganze mit Neongrün auf Dunkelgrau umzusetzen wird wohl vor den meisten Hintergründen nicht zu perfekten Ergebnissen führen.


Ich meine nicht Bemalung sondern die Form. Des Turms usw.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. Juni 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Denn die Wanne sieht sehr Leo lastig aus, Fahrerluke, Fahrwerk, Formgebung.


Nach einigen Jahren Modellbau bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass es gerade da seit einigen Jahrzehnten nicht mehr viele große Unterschiede zwischen den Hauptkampfpanzern unterschiedlicher Länder gibt.
Wenn Form und Aufbau weiterhin effizient sind, warum großartig was ändern?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der es fragwürdig findet einen Wehrmachtsnamen zu recyclen


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber der Name nötigt halt aus diversen Gründen mehr Respekt ab,
als die ganzen harmlos klingenden Kleintiere der letzten Jahrzehnte. 
(Die einzige Ausnahme war da der Leopard)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht Bemalung sondern die Form. Des Turms usw.



Ahso. Die hat durchaus ihre Funktion: Möglichst immer schief zu anfliegenden Geschossen stehen. Im Idealfall prallen die dann einfach ab, im Worst Case müssen sie zumindest schräg durch die Panzerung durch und das bedeutet einen viel längeren effektiven Weg durch Hartmetall & Co.
(ein kleinerer Nebeneffekt der abgeschrägten Kanten ist die bereits angesprochene Kompatibilität zu krummen Tunneldächern. Deswegen haben auch die Bundeswehr- und viele andere Militär-LKW oben angeschränkte Führerhäuser, während Expeditions- und Feuerwehrfahrzeuge aus der gleichen Baureihe mehr Kopffreiheit bieten.)




SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber der Name nötigt halt aus diversen Gründen mehr Respekt ab,
> als die ganzen harmlos klingenden Kleintiere der letzten Jahrzehnte.
> (Die einzige Ausnahme war da der Leopard)



Wenn man einen Großkatzennamen für eine Leopardwanne mit neuem Turm sucht, kann man ihn auch einfach Leopard 3 nennen. Ansonsten muss man halt einfach mal einsehen, dass das eine ziemlich kleine Ordnung ist und den Baum wechseln - Hyäne und Manguste hatten wir, glaube ich, noch nicht, von den Hunden- und Bärenverwandten auch nur den Marder. Aber Rheinmetall ging es offensichtlich nicht um "gibt mir Tiernamen", sondern ganz bewusst um um Übergrifflichkeiten aus der deutschen Geschichte. Sonst hätten sie nicht zusätzlich auf den Panthersprung angespielt.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der es fragwürdig findet einen Wehrmachtsnamen zu recyclen


Ja, das hat man schon in den 70ern mit dem Luchs gemacht und auch den Tiger gibt es schon wieder, wenn auch als Hubschrauber und nicht als Panzer.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der es fragwürdig findet einen Wehrmachtsnamen zu recyclen und im gleichen Atemzug auch noch mit "Panther Leap" Werbung zu machen?


Och, Zeiten ändern sich und der Name ist OK.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rheinmetall schreibt zwar was von einem Tunnelprofil, dass andere "MBT *Upgrades*" erst nach Vorbereitung erfüllen (was im Zweifelsfall nur bedeutet "da müsst ihr die Antennen losschrauben, am Panther klappen sie elektrisch"), aber der Turm selbst ist auf den Bildern etwas höher als der vertikale Abstand zwischen Turmring und Laufwerk, beim Leopard 2 dagegen tendentiell einen Tick flacher. Wenn die die Wanne nicht deutlich kompakter gebaut haben (und eigentlich wurde die ja übernommen, sieht auch so aus), sollte die Oberseite des Turms also eher höher denn tiefer liegen. Bei der Tunnelkompatibilität bringen natürlich die eingezogenen Ecken und fehlenden Anbauteile an den oberen Flanken ein paar entscheidende Zentimeter im Vergleich zum 2A7.
> 
> Aber allgemein ist der Turm des Panthers definitiv länger (vor der ersten Lauf- bis weit über die Antriebsrolle vs. Mitte 1. bis Ende letzte Laufrolle) und hat obendrauf noch das Selbstverteidigungssystem und den Sensorturm des Kommandanten. Damit ist er im Gefecht auffälliger als ein Leo, wenn auch nicht unbedingt viel.


Also, irgendwelche Maße vom KF51 habe ich spontan nicht im Netz gefunden, aber es gibt einen indirekten Hinweis, mit dem ich was anfangen kann, und zwar hier.








						Rheinmetall präsentiert den KF51 Panther auf der Eurosatory 2022 - der Game Changer für die Gefechtsfelder der Zukunft
					

Rheinmetall KF51 Panther- ein Game-Changer für die Gefechtsfelder der Zukunft 130mm Future Gun System, 12,7mm-Koaxial-MG, fernbedienbare Waffenstation Natter,...




					www.pressebox.de
				



Auszug:
_Er passt ohne Vorbereitung in das Tunnelprofil AMovP-4L - eine Anforderung, die kein aktuelles Kampfpanzer-Upgrade erfüllt. Folglich zeichnet sich der KF51 Panther durch seine taktische und strategische Mobilität aus._

Edit:
"Tunnelprofil" ist etwas irreführend, es geht um die lichte Durchfahrtshöhe + Breite, also auch bei Brücken/Unterführungen usw..
Ich kann das derzeit nur aus dem nicht-militärischen Ingenieursbau rückleiten, evtl. hat ein aktiver Soldat er eine konkretere Aussage (sofern es nicht der Geheimhaltung unterläge).
Über die DIN lässt sich wie folgt herausfinden:

Demzufolge müsste er mind. 25 cm niedriger als Leo2 sein.
Leo2 ist ca. 3 m hoch, der KF51 müsste also ca. 2,75 m haben, weil das Profil nur 3 m zulässt.
Das Profil selbst hat dann noch mal einen sogenannten Lichtraum, also +0,25 cm.
Die Breite dürfte nicht 4 m überschreiten



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor Werbeversprechern: Der "way to unmannend turrets" wird ge"paved". Verbaut ist aber ein stinknormaler Autoloader + Kommandant + Richtschütze-Turm und in der Wanne ist nur Platz für Fahrer und einen optionalen vierten Mann. Das heißt solange man keinen KI-Ersatz für Richtschützen hat, kann man im Panther keinen unbemannten Turm verbauen.


Das Cockpit vom KF51 sieht angeblich so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: nTV:








						"KF51 Panther" - Antwort auf Russlands Wunderpanzer
					

Der russische Kampfpanzer T-14 Armata ist eine Legende, obgleich er noch nie wirklich im Einsatz war. Jetzt hat der Rüstungskonzern Rheinmetall den im Alleingang entwickelten "KF51 Panther" vorgestellt, der dem T-14 das Wasser reichen soll.




					www.n-tv.de
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja. Nach 5,5 Jahrzehnten guter Erfahrungen mit Autoloadern bei den Russen wäre es schon peinlich, wenn Rheinmetall das vergeigt, oder?


Das ist sicherlich der Hauptgrund, warum aktuelle russische Modelle so erfolgreich in der Ukraine sind
und der T-14 massiv eingesetzt wird...
(wer Ironie findet, darf die behalten)


----------



## Rolk (15. Juni 2022)

Nachdem ich mich jetzt auch mal ein bisschen damit befasst habe frage ich mich was eigentlich das Wunder am T14 Armata sein soll? Die Kanone ist es nicht, bei der Panzerung ist man mehr als bei allem anderen auf russische Angaben angewiesen, die sicherlich geschönt sind. Bleibt nur das relativ geringe Gewicht und das man Maßnahmen gegen den Schachtelteufel-Effekt ergriffen hat. Wie erfolgreich weis auch kein Mensch. Übersehe ich irgend etwas?


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich jetzt auch mal ein bisschen damit befasst habe frage ich mich was eigentlich das Wunder am T14 Armata sein soll? Die Kanone ist es nicht, bei der Panzerung ist man mehr als bei allem anderen auf russische Angaben angewiesen, die sicherlich geschönt sind. Bleibt nur das relativ geringe Gewicht und das man Maßnahmen gegen den Schachtelteufel-Effekt ergriffen hat. Wie erfolgreich weis auch kein Mensch. Übersehe ich irgend etwas?


Ja, der T14 ist unübersehbar auf dem Gefechtsfeld :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, der T14 ist unübersehbar auf dem Gefechtsfeld :


Das evolutionäre ist der Turm ohne Crew und Russland setzt tatsächlich mal auf die Sicherheit der Besatzung.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Juni 2022)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Nach einigen Jahren Modellbau bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass es gerade da seit einigen Jahrzehnten nicht mehr viele große Unterschiede zwischen den Hauptkampfpanzern unterschiedlicher Länder gibt.
> Wenn Form und Aufbau weiterhin effizient sind, warum großartig was ändern?


Weil der Schutzbedarf sich geändert hat.
Der KF51 wiegt weniger als der Leo2A6 / A7, wunderbar, aber wie siehts mit Minenschutz / IED Schutz aus, also den Dingen, die den A6 so dick haben werden lassen. Die Kanone wiegt ja mehr als die L44 /L55, also muss irgendwo abgespeckt worden sein.
Wenn die Wanne aber ne A4 Wanne ist (mit moderner Technik drin), dann ist das vom Schutzlevel nicht so geil. Dasselbe fürs Fahrwerk, ich kann verstehen, dass man Motor & Fahrwerk vom Leo verwendet, so kriegt man in kurzer Zeit einen fahrenden Panzer zustande - aber wie das Panzermuseum geschrieben hat, eher Evolution als Revolution.

Und ich sags immer und immer wieder: Reichweite von Panzerkanonen ist ein sekundäres Problem. Erstmal soweit kucken und aufklären können, dann reden wir über bekämpfen.

Das Konzept mit dem 4. Mann ist nicht schlecht, die Frage wird aber sein, wie nützlich ist der am Ende in allen Panzern wirklich. Den Zugführer dort zu verbringen ist ein Bonus, wobei dieses Konzept sehr sehr viel Änderung in der Ausbildung, der Gliederung und Übung bedürfen wird bis es am Ende steht - was nicht schlecht sein muss. 
Irgendwie ist der KF51 grad so ne Ideensammlung. 130mm Kanone, automatisches Ladesystem, kein Ladeschütze, aber 4. Arbeitsplatz, 12,7mm MG, Loitering Munition - als hätte man ne Buzzwordsammlung gemacht und daraus einen Konzeptpanzer entwickelt.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Juni 2022)

@ hoffgang

Auch wenn Rheinmetall sicherlich kein kleines Unternehmen ist, ist doch schon für jeden halbwegs Begabten klar, das es sich nur um eine Evolution handeln kann, weil das Ding ist eine *Eigenentwicklung* ohne Auftrag, insoweit sind die Entwicklungskosten von Niemanden außer Rheinmetall gedeckt.
Wenn man sich die Entwicklungsgeschichte plus Kosten des Leopard 2 = später ungleich Abrams, Challenger und Leclerc anschaut sind da sehr sehr viele Milliarden reigegangen, gerade bei dem Panzerprojekt 70 sind nach heutigen Gegenwert, Milliarden in die Entwicklung geflossen, was sicherlich kein einzelnes Unternehmen gestemmt hat oder stemmen könnte bei heutzutage eher Miniserien von ein paar hundert Stück, wenn man Glück hat im Verbund vielleicht tausend.
Ergo kann man hier auch nur etwas evolutionäres erwarten, woher sollte es sonst kommen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2022)

Die Frage ist, ob es zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt überhaupt schon etwas evolutionäres ist oder tatsächlich erstmal nur eine Buzzwordssammlung?
"Fertig" entwickelt ist da auf alle Fälle nichts, Rheinmetall sucht definitiv Partner für eine noch anstehenden Entwicklung: "Join the Panther Leap and help jointly shape the system".

Die ganze Selbstdarstellung klingt dabei wie ein Sales-Pitch auf Grundlage der abgelehnten Rheinmetall-MGCS-Pläne, bei denen man alle nicht-Rheinmetall-Komponenten des MGCS durch Leo-2-Teile ausgetauscht hat. Strg C, Strg V statt Vorfinanzierung einer Eigenentwicklung. (Die Gelegenheit für Investorensuche im MBT-Bau ist zugegebenermaßen auch extrem günstig, da lohnt es sich *jetzt* soviel zu präsentieren, wie eben möglich ist, auch wenn es sich überwiegend um Studien und noch nicht um Ergebnisse handelt.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> "Tunnelprofil" ist etwas irreführend, es geht um die lichte Durchfahrtshöhe + Breite, also auch bei Brücken/Unterführungen usw..
> Ich kann das derzeit nur aus dem nicht-militärischen Ingenieursbau rückleiten, evtl. hat ein aktiver Soldat er eine konkretere Aussage (sofern es nicht der Geheimhaltung unterläge).
> Über die DIN lässt sich wie folgt herausfinden:
> ...



Hast du die exakten Maße und Eigenschaften dieses Profils irgendwo finden können? Ich habe vergeblich gesucht, geschweige denn dass ich wüsste, in welches Profil der Leo 2 passt. Typischerweise dürfte es aber um das Format in verladenen Zustand auf Eisenbahnwaggons gehen (genormte Straßentunnel sind ja sowieso spürbar höher) und das sind meist die Ecken der Lichtraumprofile das Problem. Die Bahn hat halt traditionell Dächern mit schrägen Ecken, passend zu runden Tunneldächern, über die nichts hinausragt. Der Leo ist oben flach und hat viele Anbauten
Der Panther jetzt nicht mehr und die Anbauten sind zwei reduziert, die möglicherweise sogar beweglich sind.



> Das Cockpit vom KF51 sieht angeblich so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primärquelle: PDF von Rheinmetall, zu finden unter deinem eigenen Link 
Und es ist nicht das Cockpit/der Fahrerarbeitsplatz, sondern der Platz des Kommandanten *im Turm*. (Leicht zu erkennen an der linken Hälfte des Turmkranzes unten links und an der Kanone vorn rechts)



> Das ist sicherlich der Hauptgrund, warum aktuelle russische Modelle so erfolgreich in der Ukraine sind
> und der T-14 massiv eingesetzt wird...
> (wer Ironie findet, darf die behalten)



Ich wüsste nicht, dass man sich über die Erfolge *ukrainischer* T-72, T-80 und selbst T-64 beschweren könnte  . Die haben alle sowjetische Autolader drin.




Rolk schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich jetzt auch mal ein bisschen damit befasst habe frage ich mich was eigentlich das Wunder am T14 Armata sein soll? Die Kanone ist es nicht, bei der Panzerung ist man mehr als bei allem anderen auf russische Angaben angewiesen, die sicherlich geschönt sind. Bleibt nur das relativ geringe Gewicht und das man Maßnahmen gegen den Schachtelteufel-Effekt ergriffen hat. Wie erfolgreich weis auch kein Mensch. Übersehe ich irgend etwas?



Das einzig nachweisbar fortschrittliche ist der unbemannte Turm und da weiß noch niemand mit Sicherheit, wie sich der im Gefecht macht. Zu allem anderen hat man nur russische Versprecher. Deswegen wird die Kiste auch nur von Putinfans als "Wunder" gefeiert, alle anderen haben eine abwartende Haltung. Allerdings hat die Kombination aus der geplanten 152-mm-Kanone, des viel leichter zu schützenden Besatzungsraums, eines Herstellers, der in dieser Größenklasse der NATO Jahrzehntelang Sorgen bereitet und einer russischen Armee, die für ihre Verhältnisse ungewohnt viel Geld in die Hand nehmen wollte, durchaus das Potential, etwas großes zu werden. Es ist also wirklich nur abwartend, erstmal nicht anzweifelnd.

Nach fast einem Jahrzehnt Verzögerungen ohne sichtbare Annäherung an die Serienreife und jetzt der vollkommenen Abschottung von Finanzierung und Elektronik  konzentriert sich die "was kann Armata wirklich?"-Frage aber ohnehin nur noch auf einen Aspekt:
Kann er in beachtenswerten Stückzahlen existieren?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pb5_F4_Eod8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn SciFi zur Realität wird.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2022)

Joar Mantis aufm Truck, aber wo ist das sich drehende Suchradar?


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Joar Mantis aufm Truck, aber wo ist das sich drehende Suchradar?



Vermutlich auf einem zweiten Truck, den man aus Coolness-Gründen weglässt? Und dann vielleicht noch n dritter Truck mit ner USV für die beiden ersteren? (nur geraten)

Bei aller Faszination und Interesse für Militärtechnik, Militärgeschichte etc., die ja sogar ich als ziemlich rote Socke teile... aber dass hier jetzt Manche auf Werbevideos (!) von Waffenherstellern (!!!) abzufahren scheinen, finde ich echt weird... Weil es halt immer noch Unternehmen sind, die im Endeffekt einen guten Reibach damit machen, dass ihre Produkte in weiten Teilen dafür da sind, Menschen zu töten. Und obwohl sogar mir klar ist, dass wir nicht in einer Hippie-Welt leben und Waffen evtl. leider notwendig sind... gehören Rüstungskonzerne meiner Meinung nach so mit zu den Top-10% der unsympathischen Dinge auf der Welt.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei aller Faszination und Interesse für Militärtechnik, Militärgeschichte etc., die ja sogar ich als ziemlich rote Socke teile... aber dass hier jetzt Manche auf Werbevideos (!) von Waffenherstellern (!!!) abzufahren scheinen, finde ich echt weird... Weil es halt immer noch Unternehmen sind, die im Endeffekt einen guten Reibach damit machen, dass ihre Produkte in weiten Teilen dafür da sind, Menschen zu töten. Und obwohl sogar mir klar ist, dass wir nicht in einer Hippie-Welt leben und Waffen evtl. leider notwendig sind... gehören Rüstungskonzerne meiner Meinung nach so mit zu den Top-10% der unsympathischen Dinge auf der Welt.


Das ist mir bewußt aber guck mal auf den Threadtitel und was sonst hier zu 99% diskutiert wurde: Waffen und Militärtechnik.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewußt aber guck mal auf den Threadtitel und was sonst hier zu 99% diskutiert wurde: Waffen und Militärtechnik.


Schon klar, und wie ich doch schrieb: ich interessiere mich ja selbst sehr dafür. Meine persönliche Youtube-Timeline spricht davon Bände 
Aber Werbevideos von Rüstungskonzernen haben für mich persönlich einen ähnlichen Sympathie- und Glaubwürdigkeitsgrad wie AfD-Wahlwerbespots  Kein Vorwurf an dich, der du ja nun das Video verlinkt hast, no offense meant.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Weil es halt immer noch Unternehmen sind, die im Endeffekt einen guten Reibach damit machen, dass ihre Produkte in weiten Teilen dafür da sind, Menschen zu töten.


Oder andere davon abschrecken es zu tun.

Sorry da gibt es Industrien die für weitaus mehr Schaden am Menschen sorgen wie Tabak oder Zuckerindustrie.

Außerdem ist ein Krieg für die Waffenindustrie auch immer eine Wette auf den Erfolg.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder andere davon abschrecken es zu tun.
> 
> Sorry da gibt es Industrien die für weitaus mehr Schaden am Menschen sorgen wie Tabak oder Zuckerindustrie.
> 
> Außerdem ist ein Krieg für die Waffenindustrie auch immer eine Wette auf den Erfolg.



Keine Sorge, für die von dir Genannten ist auch noch Platz in meiner Antipathie-Liste 

Ich halte es aber für einigermaßen pervers, dass aus dieser (wenn man es auf den Kern herunter bricht) "Töten-oder-getötet-werden" - Logik, sei es durch die Drohung damit oder im konkreten Anwendungsfall, privatwirtschaftlicher Profit geschlagen wird und man sich dementsprechend auch mit solchen Werbevideos den entsprechenden Entscheidern anzudienen versucht.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich halte es aber für einigermaßen pervers, dass aus dieser (wenn man es auf den Kern herunter bricht) "Töten-oder-getötet-werden" - Logik, sei es durch die Drohung damit oder im konkreten Anwendungsfall, privatwirtschaftlicher Profit geschlagen wird


Vieles ist pervers, aber es gibt keine Alternative in unserer Realität.
Oder was wäre deine Alternative?
Ein Staatskonzern der keinen Gewinn erwirtschaftet und nur für Deutschland produziert?
Ja dann hätten wir keinen Gewinn aber bräuchten noch mehr Steuergeld für Waffen.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> aber dass hier jetzt Manche auf Werbevideos (!) von Waffenherstellern (!!!) abzufahren scheinen, finde ich echt weird...


Vorallem so lieblos gemachte. Das ging schonmal bedeutend besser:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snnFrwzTDJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vieles ist pervers, aber es gibt keine Alternative in unserer Realität.
> Oder was wäre deine Alternative?
> Ein Staatskonzern der keinen Gewinn erwirtschaftet und nur für Deutschland produziert?
> Ja dann hätten wir keinen Gewinn aber bräuchten noch mehr Steuergeld für Waffen.



Zum ersten Satz (und daraus folgend auch zum Rest) : das mag bei vielen Dingen so sein. Ich halte es aber für wichtig, das immer wieder zu erwähnen. Weil manche Dinge, die u. U. (sprich: den momentan gegebenen, aber auch nicht vom Himmel gefallenen, Bedingungen) notwendige Übel sein mögen, dies ja aber nicht für immer sein müssen. Ich bspw. bin mir sehr bewusst darüber, dass meine Idealvorstellungen von der Welt in weiten Teilen momentan utopisch sind. Aber wenn man bspw. solche Perversitäten, wie die Herstellung und Bewerbung von immer ausgefeilterem Tötungsmaterial (oder auch bspw. als harmlos dargestellten, de facto aber massiv gesundheitsschädlichen Konsummitteln, um deinen Einwand aufzugreifen) als vollkommen normal begreift, dann ändert sich ja nie etwas.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber wenn man bspw. solche Perversitäten, wie dass die Herstellung und Bewerbung von immer ausgefeilterem Tötungsmaterial (oder auch bspw. als harmlos dargestellten, de facto aber massiv gesundheitsschädlichen Konsummitteln, um deinen Einwand aufzugreifen) als vollkommen normal begreift, dann ändert sich ja nie etwas.


Dann müsste man auch 90% aller Filme verbieten worin Menschen getötet werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müsste man auch 90% aller Filme verbieten worin Menschen getötet werden.


Oder 90% aller Computerspiele 

Aber ich würde schon noch eine gewisse Abstufung vornehmen wollen zwischen Profit aus fiktiver Gewalt und dem Herstellen, Bewerben und Verkauf tatsächlicher Tötungsinstrumente


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewußt aber guck mal auf den Threadtitel und was sonst hier zu 99% diskutiert wurde: Waffen und Militärtechnik.



Also das meiste war bislang "technisch interessant", zum Teil auch militaristisch interessant. Also informationsorientiert, ganz im Gegensatz zu Hersteller-Werbevideos.
"boy ey geil" gabs eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also das meiste war bislang "technisch interessant", zum Teil auch militaristisch interessant. Also informationsorientiert, ganz im Gegensatz zu Hersteller-Werbevideos.
> "boy ey geil" gabs eigentlich gar nicht.


Naja, @compisucher  hatte die Tage auch ein Video von Rheinmetall gepostet mit dem "Panther".
Da waren die Reaktionen und Diskussion darüber schon ausgeprägt.
Und es wurde sich nicht so echauffiert.
Wird hier etwa mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mir kein Video angeguckt und die gesamte Diskussion, die seitdem lief, hat versucht irgendwie Informationen aus den in dieser Hinsicht spärlichen PR-Material von Rhein-Metall zu ziehen. Wider erwarten traf sogar meine Kritik an Rheinmetalls Wortwahl tendenziell auf Zustimmung oder neutrales "geht halt kaum anders" und nicht auf "hab dich mal nicht so".


----------



## Rolk (19. Juni 2022)

Apropo Werbevideo, das hier scheint mir mit Abstand das informativste zu sein, was derzeit zum KF51 Panther im Netz herum schwirrt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FgwxxMsVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

Und ich habe halt eine generelle Kritik am Geschäftsmodell "Waffenherstellung" geäußert, anlässlich dieser auf "cool und stylisch" getrimmten Werbevideos. Die noch dazu - wie ja auch in der konkreten Diskussion zum "Panther" - Video von einigen Leuten klargestellt wurde - eben sehr effekthascherisch sind. Es geht dabei halt nicht um irgendwelche Grafikkarten, George-Foreman-BBQ-Grills oder "Zahnpflegekaugummis" , sondern um ganz andere Kaliber. (Pun intended)


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber wenn man bspw. solche Perversitäten, wie die Herstellung und Bewerbung von immer ausgefeilterem Tötungsmaterial (oder auch bspw. als harmlos dargestellten


Jetzt abseits von der Diskussion, aber warum wird dieses "ausgefeilter" immer als negatives Argument genommen?
War es damals besser wenn wir uns Deutschland, Korea oder Vietnam ansehen?
Oder auch die Ukraine heute seitdem Russland wieder auf Masse setzt?
Nein, lieber besser entwickelte Waffen und genauere Treffer. 

Diese Genauigkeit muss man jetzt gar nicht übertreiben, in AFG sind bei den Drohnenangriffen natürlich auch unbeteiligte Dritte gestorben, aber blicken wir auf Vietnam zurück hätte man das ganze Dorf bombardiert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt abseits von der Diskussion, aber warum wird dieses "ausgefeilter" immer als negatives Argument genommen?
> War es damals besser wenn wir uns Deutschland, Korea oder Vietnam ansehen?
> Oder auch die Ukraine heute seitdem Russland wieder auf Masse setzt?
> Nein, lieber besser entwickelte Waffen und genauere Treffer.
> ...


Ist ein interessanter Punkt, auf jeden Fall. Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich positiv, wenn wir bei "immer ausgefeilter" an "immer präziser" und damit an die potentielle Verringerung von "Collateral Damage" denken. Ich möchte aber zu bedenken geben, dass damit auch gefährliche Denkfehler einhergehen können. Du hast es ja in Hinblick auf die "Surgical Strikes" durch Drohnen, Marschflugkörper und sonstige "Präzisionsmunition" schon angerissen: a) kommen dadurch, dass die CEP (Circular Error Probability) eben immer nur eine solche ist, also eine _statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit_, immer noch genug Fehlschüsse zustande. Und b) sehe ich das Risiko, dass durch das Gerede (und sich selbst Einreden) von der "chirurgischen Genauigkeit" die Hemmschwelle für den Einsatz jener Waffensysteme sinken kann. Analog zur Anwendung von Tasern und anderen "Less Lethal Weapons", oder auch schnödem, hochpotenten Polizei-Pfefferspray. Die eben aufgrund ihrer "Weniger Tödlichkeit" mitunter exzessiv angewendet werden, obwohl es vielleicht im Einzelfall gar keine Notwendigkeit dafür hätte - aber hey, ist ja keine "schlimme Waffe". Außer in den Fällen, wo sie dann doch mal tödlich sind, was halt in schöner Regelmäßigkeit vorkommt.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, @compisucher  hatte die Tage auch ein Video von Rheinmetall gepostet mit dem "Panther".
> Da waren die Reaktionen und Diskussion darüber schon ausgeprägt.
> Und es wurde sich nicht so echauffiert.
> Wird hier etwa mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?



Na ja, das Video vom "Panther" war ja meinerseits auch so gedacht:
Ah, da schau her, was für ein "Zufall", dass die Pressemitteilung es bis auf die Hauptseite vom Mainstream gebracht hat.
Unbedarft davon, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, dass man den theoretisch von der Stange kaufen könnte, wenn man mal keine Carbon-Brillenablage Seitens der BW extra dazu ordert...

Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass dies eine subtile oder auch nicht subtile "Gegenmaßnahme" zur Russenpropaganda darstellt.
Evtl. sogar die geistige Anschubvorbereitung für uns gemeines Volk, dass die BR dat Teil sich vom "überschüssigen" Geld kaufen wird...
Gem. mir bekannter Infos stehet es jetzt 14 vorhandene "Armatas" gegen 10 vorhandene "Panther", sozusagen unentschieden...


----------



## Don-71 (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, das Video vom "Panther" war ja meinerseits auch so gedacht:
> Ah, da schau her, was für ein "Zufall", dass die Pressemitteilung es bis auf die Hauptseite vom Mainstream gebracht hat.
> Unbedarft davon, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, dass man den theoretisch von der Stange kaufen könnte, wenn man mal keine Carbon-Brillenablage Seitens der BW extra dazu ordert...
> 
> ...


Sorry das halte ich für eine falsche Analyse.
Das Ding ist ein Prototype und erfordert noch eine ganze Menge Entwicklung, bis zur Serienproduktion.
Die BW hat letztes Jahr erst 200 weitere Leopard 2 A7V bestellt und ich glaube kaum das die BW vor Abschluss des Deutsch Französischen Projekts zur Entwicklung eines zukünftigen Panzers die Pferde wechselt alleine aus Logistik und auch Doktrin (Ladeschütze) Gründen, eher werden noch weitere Leopard 2 angeschafft,
Soweit ich "gehört" habe ist Rheinmetall alles andere als zufrieden mit dem Verlauf des Deutsch-Französischen Panzer Joint Venture und geht m.A. nach den gleichen Weg wie schon beim Lynx, der Vordergründig auch aus der Reihe tanzt, weil Rheimetal schließlich auch den Puma im Angebot hat, der sich aber aus einer Reihe von Gründen außer bei der BW nirgends durchgsetzt hat, weil er wohl zu sehr auf die BW zugeschnitten ist und zu wenig modular.
Sehr viele gerade osteuropäische Staaten stehen jetzt vor der Entschiedung neues Gerät anzuschaffen und nicht erst 2030-2035, insoweit ist glaube ich der "Panther" ein Angebot an alle Staaten, die *jetzt *einen neuen modernen Panzer wollen und keinen in die Jahre gekommenen kampfwertgesteigerten Leopard, den man wohl in 15-20 Jahren bei den führenden Nationen ersetzen möchte, man will wohl ein neues Waffensystem.
Der Lynx ist übrigens um einiges erfolgreicher als der Puma in Bezug auf "Export" Ungarn hat schon bestellt,, Australien, Slowakei und USA steht er in der letzten Runde der Auswahl.
Ich glaube das Rheinmetall einfach den Markt so einschätzt, das jetzt einiges an Bedarf vorhanden ist und nicht erst zukünftig, auch mit den kleineren Staaten kann man Stückzahlen zusammen bekommen und Geld verdienen.
Für die BW ist der Panzer m.A. nach nicht wirklich gedacht, außer das Deutsch-Französische Projekt scheitert auf ganzer Linie, ob es aber dann genau der Panther wird ist auch fraglich.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2022)

@HenneHuhn insgesamt mal schön mit jemanden zu diskutieren der sich als rote Socke bezeichnet aber dahingehend nicht naiv ist


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> insoweit ist glaube ich der "Panther" ein Angebot an alle Staaten, die *jetzt *einen neuen modernen Panzer wollen und keinen in die Jahre gekommenen kampfwertgesteigerten Leopard, den man wohl in 15-20 Jahren bei den führenden Nationen ersetzen möchte, man will wohl ein neues Waffensystem.


Die BW braucht JETZT keinen Panzer?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Lynx ist übrigens um einiges erfolgreicher als der Puma in Bezug auf "Export" Ungarn hat schon bestellt,, Australien, Slowakei und USA steht er in der letzten Runde der Auswahl.


Aha, ja weiss ich.
Die USA sogar in Größenordnung von 3000 - 4000 Stück oder so.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Rheinmetall einfach den Markt so einschätzt, das jetzt einiges an Bedarf vorhanden ist und nicht erst zukünftig, auch mit den kleineren Staaten kann man Stückzahlen zusammen bekommen und Geld verdienen.


Und was spricht denn dagegen, wenn man sich auf halbwegs bekanntem Fahrgestell mit modernem Turm mal so 100 oder 200 Stück zulegt?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Für die BW ist der Panzer m.A. nach nicht wirklich gedacht, außer das Deutsch-Französische Projekt scheitert auf ganzer Linie, ob es aber dann genau der Panther wird ist auch fraglich.


Wann soll der Panzer dann zur Truppe zulaufen?
2035? 2040? 2045?
Hoffen wir mal, dass Russland oder sonstwer in der Zwischenzeit noch gehörig Schiss von unseren paar Leos hat...


----------



## Don-71 (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die BW braucht JETZT keinen Panzer?


Ich glaube nicht das die BW vom Leo 2 A7V abrückt, denn zwei verschiedene Systeme müssen erstmal gestemmt werden. Insoweit glaube ich, wenn es mehr Panzer für die BW geben wird, werden es Leo 2 A7V oder A8 oder A9 und wie schon gesagt man hat gerade letztes Jahr 200 bestellt die im Zulauf bis 2025 sind.
Einmal die Doktrin Autoloader zu Ladeschütze und zum Zweiten 120mm Kaliber zu 130mm Kaliber ansonsten hat der Leo 2 A7V eine ähnliche oder gleiche  Ausstattung was Sensoren und Selbstschutz (Raketen und Drohnen Abwehr aus Israel) angeht. Fahrwerk und Motor sind eh die gleichen.
Das ist zumindestend meine Analyse, kann ich aber auch falsch mit liegen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wann soll der Panzer dann zur Truppe zulaufen?
> 2035? 2040? 2045?
> Hoffen wir mal, dass Russland oder sonstwer in der Zwischenzeit noch gehörig Schiss von unseren paar Leos hat...


Ja das ist der Zeitrahmen.
Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Leopard 2 A7V in seiner letzten Ausbaustufe?
Ich glaube das er mit allen Panzern auf der Welt mehr als gut mithalten kann, wahrscheinlich den aller Meisten sogar deutlich überlegen ist.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja das ist der Zeitrahmen.
> Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Leopard 2 A7V in seiner letzten Ausbaustufe?


Gar nix stimmt nicht, alles gut.
Ich halte es aber in diesen Zeiten für besser, mind. 2 Panzerlieferanten am laufen zu halten, 
um "im Notfall" mehr Kapazität auf dem Band zu haben.
Wir dürfen gerade live erleben, was für ein Quatsch es ist, sich zu  sehr auf nur einen Lieferanten zu verlassen...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das er mit allen Panzern auf der Welt mehr als gut mithalten kann, wahrscheinlich den aller Meisten sogar deutlich überlegen ist.


Ich kann nur das Papier bewerten und da spielt er ganz offensichtlich vorne mit.

Leider zeigt der aktuelle Krieg, dass es nicht nur auf Klasse, sondern auch ein wenig auf Masse ankommt.
Das stehen sich Truppenstärken von mehreren Divisionen gegenüber.
Soviel könnten wir derzeit kaum mobilisieren, ganz zu schweigen vom nicht vorhandenen Großgerät.

Mir persönlich ist das ja völlig wurscht, ob nun das Teil Leo oder Panther oder Miezekatze heißt,
und mir auch völlig egal , welche Kanone noch in 2500 m besser trifft, Hauptsache sie schießt überhaupt und macht auf der anderen Seite mächtig Aua.

Nur halte ich aus gegebenem Anlass +400 funktionsfähige Panzer bis 2023 besser als +200 Panzer als Ersatz für auslaufende Modelle bis 2025 oder noch später, thats all.


----------



## Rolk (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wann soll der Panzer dann zur Truppe zulaufen?
> 2035? 2040? 2045?
> Hoffen wir mal, dass Russland oder sonstwer in der Zwischenzeit noch gehörig Schiss von unseren paar Leos hat...



Offizielles Entwicklungsziel: 2035
Es ist aber schwierig Fachleute zu finden die vor 2040 für realistisch halten. Dann ist aber noch nichts produziert, was auch nochmals mindestens 3 Jahre dauert. Dann stehen aber nicht ein paar Hundert auf dem Hof, sondern nur die ersten paar Exemplare. 

Da Rheinmetall aus diesem Gemeinschaftsprojekt quasi raus gemobbt wurde kann man sich ganz leicht 1 + 1 zusammen zählen: Es geht in erster Linie darum Gelder abzugreifen. Das Endprodukt ist .
Mit einem Lerneffekt durch den aktuellen Krieg rechne ich nicht. Das wird wieder ein nutzloses langwieriges Milliardengrab, das seine Anforderungen nicht erfüllen kann. Meine Meinung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gar nix stimmt nicht, alles gut.
> Ich halte es aber in diesen Zeiten für besser, mind. 2 Panzerlieferanten am laufen zu halten,
> um "im Notfall" mehr Kapazität auf dem Band zu haben.



Und wer soll die dauerhafte Vorbehaltung von zwei kompletten Kriegswirtschaften bezahlen?


Und wozu eigentlich? So zur Erinnerung: Noch ein paar weitere Monate Verluste (größtenteils durch Waffensysteme, gegen die der A7V geradezu SciFi ist) und Russland Angriffspotential ist zurück auf dem Niveau der 60er Jahre.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch ein paar weitere Monate Verluste (größtenteils durch Waffensysteme, gegen die der A7V geradezu SciFi ist) *und Russland Angriffspotential ist zurück auf dem Niveau der 60er Jahre.*


Immerhin kann die russische Rüstungsindustrie dann vermutlich wieder große Stückzahlen aus komplett heimischer Produktion liefern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2022)

Wobei man dabei den Unterschied zwischen *russischer* und *sowjetischer* Produktion nicht vergessen darf. Die Kapazitäten für T-62 (und später T-80) stehen in Charkiv in der Ukraine. Aus Russland stammten damals T-55, T-10 und die ersten T-64.

Aber eigentlich meinte ich nicht Neubauten, da würde man naheliegenderweise auf den T-90 als letzte rein einheimische Konstruktion setzen. Ich meinte Bestand, denn in den letzten Jahren zählte man in Russland eher Monate pro neuen Panzer denn neue Panzer pro Monat. Mit einer dahinsiechenden Wirtschaft wird man diese Tempo kaum steigern können. Russlands Kampfstärke 2025-2030 wird also Russlands Kampfstärke 2020 entsprechen abzüglich all dessen, was sie in der Ukraine gelassen haben und das ist ziemlich viel. Trotz desolaten Zustands vieler NATO-Armeen hat sich Putin bislang schon erklärtermaßen in die Hosen geschissen, weil er von denen auf 5% seiner Landesgrenzen "eingekreist" war und schon beim kleinsten Anzeichen militärischen Drucks hat er die Nuklearkarte hochgehalten, weil er selbst nicht der Meinung war, mit seiner konventionellen Macht pockern zu können. Und mangelndes Selbstbewusstsein ist nun wirklich keine Schwäche Putins. Gegen die in Zukunft noch einmal deutlich schwächere russische Armee sollte es mittelfristig locker reichen, wenn Bundeswehr & Co ihr vorhandenes Material einsatzbereit bekommen (was schon Herausforderung genug für das Beschaffungswesen sein dürfte...). Neue oder auch nur mehr Panzer haben tatsächlich noch einige Jahre Zeit.

Man sollte nur, wenn wieder irgendwo ein größerer möchtegern Diktator aufzurüsten beginnt nicht noch einmal 20 Jahre warten, ehe man ihn ernstnimmt, sondern auf eine Wahrung der Kräfteverhältnisse achten. Allerdings ist das derzeit größte Kaliberchen, dass uns da an Land interessieren müsste, Erdogan und gegen den braucht man auch nicht mehr, als die Rest-NATO derzeit hat. Alle anderen potentiellen Konfliktregionen lieger wieder in Entfernungen und Gebieten, für die schwere Fahrzeuge die zweite Geige spielen.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wer soll die dauerhafte Vorbehaltung von zwei kompletten Kriegswirtschaften bezahlen?


Man könnte ja mal die Entwicklungshilfe für China streichen - so als Anfang.
Ansonsten: Du und Ich und weitere 80 Mio. ZeitgenossInnen


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wozu eigentlich? So zur Erinnerung: Noch ein paar weitere Monate Verluste (größtenteils durch Waffensysteme, gegen die der A7V geradezu SciFi ist) und Russland Angriffspotential ist zurück auf dem Niveau der 60er Jahre.


Man sollte einen Gegner nie über- oder unterschätzen...


----------



## Rolk (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man sollte einen Gegner nie über- oder unterschätzen...



Nicht zu vergessen, der Gegner kann sich auch selbst überschätzen. Selbst wenn der Russe (oder wer auch immer) mit veraltetem Schrott in der Tür steht kann die eigene Ausrüstung eigentlich gar nicht gut genug sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal die Entwicklungshilfe für China streichen - so als Anfang.
> Ansonsten: Du und Ich und weitere 80 Mio. ZeitgenossInnen



"Du" ist akzeptiert.



> Man sollte einen Gegner nie über- oder unterschätzen...



Einige scheinen ersteres aber grundsätzlich zu praktizieren.




Rolk schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, der Gegner kann sich auch selbst überschätzen. Selbst wenn der Russe (oder wer auch immer) mit veraltetem Schrott in der Tür steht kann die eigene Ausrüstung eigentlich gar nicht gut genug sein.



Das dachte sich die Sowjetunion auch und hat alles in den Militärhaushalt gesteckt, was vielleicht auch nur irgendwie nötig sein könnte, scheiß egal was im Gegenzug alles an anderer Stelle eingespart werden musste.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545337618027917312

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was zum lachen


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545775328836059137

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man muss sagen, dass die DDR (wrsl. durch bittere Notwendigkeit) an einigen Stellen fortschrittlicher war als die BRD:


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss sagen, dass die DDR (wrsl. durch bittere Notwendigkeit) an einigen Stellen fortschrittlicher war als die BRD:


Guten Morgen, auch schon innerhalb der letzten 30 Jahre mitbekommen? 
Dadrüber das die Ematipation der Frau in der DDR, sozial wie wirtschaftlich, gegenüber der in der BRD, ein paar Jahrzehnte vorraus war, und ja das war nicht zuletzt auch, aber auch nicht nur, bedingt durch die Notwendigkeit fehlender Arbeitskraft in der DDR, hatte ich in irgend einem anderen Thread schon mal vor geraumer Zeit relativ lang und breit geschrieben, als hier auch noch eine bestimmte "interessierte Nutzerin" unterwegs war.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, auch schon innerhalb der letzten 30 Jahre mitbekommen?


Ist es deswegen falsch es nochmal zu erwähnen wenn man es wieder sieht?

Es ist nur absolut unverständlich, dass die Wehrpflicht in der BRD nie auf Frauen ausgeweitet wurde.
Falls es jemals wieder ansatzweise sowas wie eine Wehrpflicht gibt muss das geändert werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist es deswegen falsch es nochmal zu erwähnen wenn man es wieder sieht?



Wenn es so klingt als hätte man gerade das Ei des Kolumbus entdeckt, irgendwie schon. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist nur absolut unverständlich, dass die Wehrpflicht in der BRD nie auf Frauen ausgeweitet wurde.
> Falls es jemals wieder ansatzweise sowas wie eine Wehrpflicht gibt muss das geändert werden.


Die Forderung gab es schon als die Wehrpflicht noch existierte (u.a. von ehemaligen Frauen die in der NVA gedient haben) und das war auch einer der wenigen Punkte wo ewig gestrige politische BRD-Männlichkeit und bestimmte Kreise von angagierten Feministen Hand in Hand gingen, weil letztere der Meinung waren und nach wie vor sind, das Wehrpflicht kein Ausdruck von Emanzipation sei und Frauen deshalb nicht dazu "gezwungen" werden sollten Wehrdienst leisten zu müssen.

Anders ausgedrückt, Feminismus ist halt immer dann gut, sobald man schöne Rousinen picken kann, wenns um unangehmere Verpflichtungen geht, naja, dann ist das bisweilen eben doch wieder Männersache. 

Oder wie es Sketch History es so treffend auf den Punkt brachte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZxMqxVg8aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn es so klingt als hätte man gerade das Ei des Kolumbus entdeckt, irgendwie schon.


Na in einem Forum kann man das 4 Seiten Modell nicht immer so anpassen, dass es alle richtig verstehen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> (u.a. von ehemaligen Frauen die in der NVA gedient haben


Aber auch in der DDR gab es keine Wehrpflicht für Frauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber auch in der DDR gab es keine Wehrpflicht für Frauen.


Nein, aber es war halt auch nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, nur die Pflicht gab es halt nicht:



> Rund 3.500 Planstellen für "weibliche Uniformträger" wies die Personalverwaltung der NVA in der Mitte der Achtzigerjahre aus. Anders als die Männer durften sie freiwillig eintreten. Den Soldatinnen stand es frei, welche Tätigkeit sie ausüben wollten. So waren Laufbahnen im Nachrichtendienst, den Luftstreitkräften, dem Felddienst oder der Volksmarine als Berufsunteroffizier, Fähnrich oder Unteroffizier auf Zeit möglich. Die meisten Frauen dienten im rückwärtigen, administrativen oder medizinischen Dienst.











						Frauen in der DDR: Die Gleichberechtigung endete oft an der Wohnungstür | MDR.DE
					

Das bisschen Haushalt ist nach dem Arbeitstag im Betrieb, der täglichen Kindererziehung und der Familienbewirtung ein Klacks für die Frau. Am Sonntag durfte sich der Mann dann erholen. Ein Rückblick von Kathrin Aehnlich.




					www.mdr.de
				




Letztlich habe ich ja aber auch nicht gesagt das da in der DDR alles tuti paleti gerecht geregelt und gelöst war, nur das man in der DDR halt in Sachen Frauenrechte, etc, bereits zwei Ecken weiter als zur selben Zeit in der BRD war.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist nur absolut unverständlich, dass die Wehrpflicht in der BRD nie auf Frauen ausgeweitet wurde.
> Falls es jemals wieder ansatzweise sowas wie eine Wehrpflicht gibt muss das geändert werden.


Es ist durchaus nicht umumstritten und nach seriösen Quellen, hauptsächlich israelischen, gibt es durchaus gemischte Meinungen zu Frauen in Kampftruppen, worauf es dann wohl auch zwangsläufig hinauslaufen würde.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch ein "verpflichtendes Jahr", wenn es denn eingeführt werden sollte, muss natürlich für Frauen wie Männer gelten, bei wehrpflichtigen Soldatinnen habe ich aber so meine Probleme.
Vielleicht seit ihr da als eine Generation nach mir weiter, das was ich auch aus aller erster Hand (Großvater, 20 ID. mot.), der wirklich gegen Frauen gekämpft hat, im Jahr 1941 in Russland und sie als Sanitäter auch teilweise wieder zusammengeflickt hat, war nach seiner Aussage der psychologische Effekt auf seine Einheit damals katastrophal.
Sie wurden in der Nacht in ihrer Igelstellung angegriffen, mit einem damals typischen Massenangriff der roten Armme, der durch starkes MG Feuer abgeschlagen wurde. Schon in der Nacht haben sie bald bemerkt das die absolute Mehrzahl der russischen verwundeten "Soldaten" Frauen waren, anhand ihrer Stimmen. Es kam teilweise zu dramatischen Szenen unter den Männern bis hin nicht mehr schießen zu wollen, die Offiziere hatten nach Aussagen meines Großvaters alle Hände voll zu tun, die Disziplin aufrecht zu erhalten, was sich am nächsten Morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal verschlimmerte, als man die toten und verwundeten Soldatinnen sah, barg, versorgte und begrub.

Auch was ich teilweise aus anderen militärischen Quellen (hauptsächlich israelische) gelesen habe, muss hart an der Psychologie der Soldaten gearbeitet werden, einfach mal so ist da nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Verstehe mich nicht falsch ein "verpflichtendes Jahr", wenn es denn eingeführt werden sollte, muss natürlich für Frauen wie Männer gelten, bei wehrpflichtigen Soldatinnen habe ich aber so meine Probleme.


Ich kann deinen Punkt zur Hälfte nachvollziehen, aber zur anderen auch nicht.
Kurz gesagt:
Ich kann den Punkt nachvollziehen wenn man allgemein Frauen in der kämpfenden Truppe betrachtet,
aber was jetzt der Unterschied zwischen wehrpflichtigen Frauen und Frauen als SaZ und BS sein soll sehe ich nicht.
Du beziehst dich hier ja explizit auf einen Pflichtdienst.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Punkt zur Hälfte nachvollziehen, aber zur anderen auch nicht.
> Kurz gesagt:
> Ich kann den Punkt nachvollziehen wenn man allgemein Frauen in der kämpfenden Truppe betrachtet,
> aber was jetzt der Unterschied zwischen wehrpflichtigen Frauen und Frauen als SaZ und BS sein soll sehe ich nicht.
> Du beziehst dich hier ja explizit auf einen Pflichtdienst.


Ja, kann ich auch nicht wirklich ausdrücken.
Ich bin Zeit meines Lebens immer für Gleichberechtigung gewesen, weil ich von klein auf gesehen habe, das Frauen eben genau die Dinge machen, die man als Männlein auch macht und genauso hart arbeiten für ihre Ausbildung und Werdegang. insoweit gibt es da rational kein aber. Mein Aber ist eher emotional und aus dem Bauch heraus, deshalb vielleicht auch die Trennung, zwischen Frauen die freiwillig Soldat sein wollen und einem wie auch immer gestrickten verpflichtenden Wehrdienst.
Wahrscheinlich liegt das wohl eher tief in meiner Erziehung, das "Kämpfen" wohl eher Männersache ist, was rational auch quatsch ist und ich das auch weiss, sieht man ja auch gerade in der Ukraine.
Ich kann das nicht wirklich rational ausdrücken oder gar erklären, vielleicht waren da auch die geschilderten Erlebnisse meines Großvaters prägend, ich hatte eben das Glück, das er nicht zu den Schweigern gehörte, obwohl ich sicher bin, das ich auch nicht alles erzählt bekommen habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, Feminismus ist halt immer dann gut, sobald man schöne Rousinen picken kann, wenns um unangehmere Verpflichtungen geht, naja, dann ist das bisweilen aber ehr Männersache.



Emanzipation heißt halt, dass die Frauen auch die Rechte der Männer kriegen und die Männer auch die Pflichten der Frauen. So hat jeder was vom Fortschritt  !




Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus nicht umumstritten und nach seriösen Quellen, hauptsächlich israelischen, gibt es durchaus gemischte Meinungen zu Frauen in Kampftruppen, worauf es dann wohl auch zwangsläufig hinauslaufen würde.
> 
> Verstehe mich nicht falsch ein "verpflichtendes Jahr", wenn es denn eingeführt werden sollte, muss natürlich für Frauen wie Männer gelten, bei wehrpflichtigen Soldatinnen habe ich aber so meine Probleme.
> Vielleicht seit ihr da als eine Generation nach mir weiter, das was ich auch aus aller erster Hand (Großvater, 20 ID. mot.), der wirklich gegen Frauen gekämpft hat, im Jahr 1941 in Russland und sie als Sanitäter auch teilweise wieder zusammengeflickt hat, war nach seiner Aussage der psychologische Effekt auf seine Einheit damals katastrophal.
> ...



Da dürften heutige Generationen ein gutes Stück weiter sein. Und wenn nicht klingt "die Kampfmoral *des Gegners* bricht zusammen" jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Problem für eine Armee. Außerdem sind ja ohnehin schon seit längerem alle Laufbahnen bei der Bundeswehr für Frauen zugänglich. Warum sollten sie also nicht auch vielen Frauen offenstehen?
Einzig die afaik weiterhin nicht abschließend geklärten Fragen der im Schnitt abweichenden körperlichen Leistungfähigkeit, der ergonomisch (un)passenden Aurüstungsteile und bezüglich der Unfähigkeit einiger Zeitgenossen, Frauen als normale Menschen/Kameraden zu behandeln, bräuchten dann auf einmal dringend eine Regelung. Und natürlich der Haarerlass  .


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2022)

Na Hauptsache in Deutschland denkt man weiter über die Anschaffung von Iron Dome, als Luftabwehr, nach, wo selbst die Ukrainer schon erkannt haben, das Iron Dome nicht wirklich für die Abwehr modernerer Raketen und Marschflugkörper gedacht ist und taugt:



> Die Ukraine benötigt nach Einschätzung von Verteidigungsminister Olexij Resnikow eine andere Raketenabwehr als das israelische System "Iron Dome" (Eisenkuppel). "Selbst Iron Dome schützt nicht zu 100 Prozent. Iron Dome wurde gegen langsam und niedrig fliegende Raketen gemacht, die von der Sache her in Garagen angefertigt werden. Vor Marschflugkörpern und ballistischen Raketen schützt Iron Dome nicht", sagte Resnikow. Die Ukraine müsse ein System der Luftverteidigung entwickeln oder es von ihren Partnern erhalten.











						Munitionsnachschub für Gepard-Panzer offenbar gesichert - Die Nacht im Überblick
					

Der ukrainische Präsident Selenskyj hat Botschafter Andrij Melnyk abberufen. Die US-Regierung sagte der Ukraine indes weitere humanitäre Unterstützung zu. Ein Überblick zum Geschehen in der Nacht und ein Ausblick auf den Tag.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

> Die Ukraine müsse ein System der Luftverteidigung *entwickeln *oder es von ihren Partnern erhalten.


Bei den massiven wirtschaftlichen Einbußen entwickelt die Ukraine so schnell gar nichts mehr.
Die können froh sein durch den nächsten Winter zu kommen.
Dann wird es auch die nächste Flüchtlingswelle geben.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2022)

Die Bundeswehr will nicht Iron Dome sondern Arrow 3.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr will nicht Iron Dome sondern Arrow 3.


Exakt


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2022)

Manche Meldungen von heute verstehe ich einfach nicht mehr.








						Bundeswehr: Eurofighter und Tornados haben Probleme mit Schleudersitz
					

Schlechte Nachrichten für Verteidigungsministerin Lambrecht: Die komplette Kampfjet-Flotte ist nur stark eingeschränkt einsatzbereit.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Ja und?
Scheiß Rundumsorgloswattebällchenwelt von heute.
War schon damals bei mir so, dass ca. 10-20% der Kartuschen nicht funktioniert - Berufsrisiko eben.
Wer einen Kampfjet fliegt und Angst davor hat, den Flug nicht zu überleben, sollte erst gar nicht einsteigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Scheiß Rundumsorgloswattebällchenwelt von heute.
> War schon damals bei mir so, dass ca. 10-20% der Kartuschen nicht funktioniert - Berufsrisiko eben.
> Wer einen Kampfjet fliegt und Angst davor hat, den Flug nicht zu überleben, sollte erst gar nicht einsteigen.


Im Ersten und Zweiten Weltkrieg funktionierten in der deutschen Luftwaffe 100% der Kartuschen der nicht vorhandenen Schleudersitze nicht und man stieg trotzdem ins Flugzeug.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Ersten und Zweiten Weltkrieg funktionierten in der deutschen Luftwaffe 100% der Kartuschen der nicht vorhandenen Schleudersitze nicht und man stieg trotzdem ins Flugzeug.


DER war gut


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei den massiven wirtschaftlichen Einbußen entwickelt die Ukraine so schnell gar nichts mehr.
> Die können froh sein durch den nächsten Winter zu kommen.
> Dann wird es auch die nächste Flüchtlingswelle geben.


So sehe ich das auch.
Jetzt sofort,
müssen moderne Waffen in die Ukraine,
plus Lebensmittelnhilfen usw.

Wenn der Iwan jetzt nicht gestoppt wird,
dann Hallejula ...


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> Jetzt sofort,
> müssen moderne Waffen in die Ukraine,
> plus Lebensmittelnhilfen usw.
> ...


Mit den Waffen gebe ich dir Recht, aber das mit den Lebensmitteln kann ich absolut nicht sehen!
Die Ukraine hat 20 Millionen Tonnen Getreide auf Lager und sie haben noch 75% ihrer Anbaugebiete in der eigenen Hand, wovon auch noch gute 60% nicht vom Feind direkt bedroht sind, also in der Ost-Ukraine liegen.>Die "Österreicher" (Youtube Bundesheer) hatten dafür eine schöne Karte.
Ich kann das mit der angeblichen Lebensmittelknappheit nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

> 22.7.2022 • 14:26 Uhr
> "Spiegel": Polen beklagt Täuschung bei Ringtausch von Waffen​
> Polen hat die Bundesregierung im Zusammenhang mit dem geplanten Ringtausch für Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine scharf kritisiert. "Die deutschen Versprechen zum Panzer-Ringtausch haben sich als Täuschungsmanöver erwiesen", sagte Vize-Außenminister Szymon Szynkowski vel Sek dem "Spiegel". Aus polnischer Sicht seien die deutschen Angebote inakzeptabel, so dass man nun auf die Hilfe anderer NATO-Partner setze.
> 
> Zunächst hätten die Deutschen den Polen Panzer angeboten, "die älter waren als diejenigen, die wir der Ukraine gaben", sagte er. Diese Offerte sei "nicht zu akzeptieren, denn wir haben kein Interesse daran, den Zustand unserer Bewaffnung zu verschlechtern und unsere Soldaten auf Gerät aus den Sechzigerjahren zu schulen". Angeboten worden sei "eine symbolische Anzahl Panzer", sagt der Vize-Außenminister. "Das kann man schwerlich als ernst zu nehmenden Vorschlag werten, nachdem wir der Ukraine über 200 Panzer in zwei Monaten geliefert haben." Deswegen rede Polen lieber mit anderen NATO-Partnern, "die wirklich bereit sind, uns dabei zu helfen". Nach seinen Angaben erhält Polen bereits jetzt Panzer aus den USA und Großbritannien.


Polen fühlt sich von Deutschland verarscht.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Polen fühlt sich von Deutschland verarscht.


Sicher doch,
ist doch eine günstige Gelegenheit,
um den Müll der Bundeswehr kostengünstig los zu werden


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Polen fühlt sich von Deutschland verarscht.


Polen wollte halt für seine alten T72, für die man übrigens schon 2021 Ersatz bestellt hat, moderne Leopard 2A7.
Schlimmer noch, man wollte, dass die Bundeswehr dafür ihre Leopards abgibt, denn dass die Lieferung seitens der
Industrie nicht schnell geht ist sonnenklar.
Deutschland selbst hat dieses Jahr erst die ersten 2017 bestellten Leopard 2A7V aus der Industrie bekommen.

Man muss einfach offen sagen, dass die polnische Regierung jede Situation nutzen will Deutschland einen auszuwischen wegen unserer Arbeit innerhalb der EU der gegen antidemokratische Vorgehensweisen der polnischen Regierung.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss einfach offen sagen, dass die polnische Regierung jede Situation nutzen will Deutschland einen auszuwischen wegen unserer Arbeit innerhalb der EU der gegen antidemokratische Vorgehensweisen der polnischen Regierung.


Das Gefühl habe ich auch.
Die sollten so einen Mist mal unterlassen. Es ist wichtig das man gerade in diesen Zeiten zusammenhält.
Die EU kann  sich keine internen Streitigkeiten leisten. Und die Nato auch nicht.
Sonst freut sich Putin.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich auch.
> Die sollten so einen Mist mal unterlassen. Es ist wichtig das man gerade in diesen Zeiten zusammenhält.
> Die EU kann  sich keine internen Streitigkeiten leisten. Und die Nato auch nicht.
> Sonst freut sich Putin.


Wo stehen unsere Truppen?

Sollte der Iwan das Baltikum im Winter angreifen,
wird die Bundeswehr nur bedingt einsatzbereit sein,
Neben fehlender Technik,
fehlt es auch an elementärer Ausrüstung.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist Zeitsoldat,
der hat sich privat gescheite  Stiefel gekauft


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir ist Zeitsoldat,
> der hat sich privat gescheite Stiefel gekauft


Schuhe sind etwas sehr individuelles, ich hab seitens der Bundeswehr 4 Paar Stiefel bekommen die von sehr
guter Qualität sind, aber im Alltag trage ich halt Polizeistiefel weil die bequem sind wie Sneaker.
Das ist aber kein Anwendungszweck den die Bundeswehr beachten muss, deshalb hab ich mir diese Stiefel selbst gekauft.

Jetzt könntest du den Spam in mehreren Threads aber auch unterlassen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt könntest du den Spam in mehreren Threads aber auch unterlassen.


Nein, das werde ich nicht.

Mit meinen Steuergeldern wird dieser Verein finanziert,

Wenn unsere Soldaten/-innen  ihren Job erledigen sollen,
dann brauch die auch das entsprechende Equipment


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Ich mache es mal hier rein.
Die Waffentechnik beim Angriff auf diesen Herrn Aiman al-Sawahiri ist -äh- neu (für mich):








						Neue Messer-Rakete soll Al-Kaida-Chef getötet haben
					

Die USA schalten mit Aiman al-Sawahiri der Kopf der Terrororganisation Al-Kaida aus. Bei dem gezielten Angriff soll ein neuer Raketentyp zum Einsatz gekommen sein: Die "Hellfire R9X" tötet nicht durch Explosion, sondern durch messerähnliche Klingen.




					www.n-tv.de
				



Ich darf daraus zitieren:
.....Hellfire-Raketen vom Typ R9X hin: Diese Raketen explodieren nicht beim Einschlag, sondern fahren messerähnliche Klingen aus und zerfetzen ihr Ziel.




Boah, ey, was für eine Sauerei...


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich mache es mal hier rein.
> Die Waffentechnik beim Angriff auf diesen Herrn Aiman al-Sawahiri ist -äh- neu (für mich):
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir recht, aber ich glaube den Toten inetressiert das eher weniger, ob er "zerschnitten" wird, "explodiert", oder von Granatsplittern durchsiebt wird.
Schnell dürfte alles gehen.
Aber neben dem Umstand der "Sauerei" kommen halt weniger Unbeteiligte oder Unschuldige in Gefahr, ihr Leben zu verlieren.
Allerdings bin ich hier mal nicht an wirklichen Details der Technik interesiert, hört sich wie ein "Fleischwolf" an.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir recht, aber ich glaube den Toten inetressiert das eher weniger, ob er "zerschnitten" wird, "explodiert", oder von Granatsplittern durchsiebt wird.
> Schnell dürfte alles gehen.
> Aber neben dem Umstand der "Sauerei" kommen halt weniger Unbeteiligte oder Unschuldige in Gefahr, ihr Leben zu verlieren.
> Allerdings bin ich hier mal nicht an wirklichen Details der Technik interesiert, hört sich wie ein "Fleischwolf" an.


Gerade bei Wiki engl. gefunden.
Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-114_Hellfire
Daraus:
AGM-114R9XThe Hellfire R9X is a Hellfire variant with a kinetic warhead with pop-out blades instead of explosives, used against specific human targets; its lethality is due to 45 kg (100 lb) of dense material with six blades flying at high speed, to crush and slice the targeted person[42]—it has been called the Ninja bomb and the Flying Ginsu.[42]

Okeey. 
Dat Teil fliegt mit Mach 1,3 und trifft mit der Massenwucht von 45kg und sechs ausgefahrenen Blättern das Ziel.
Mannomann - das Blut muss ja von downtown Kabul bis zum Flughafen gespritzt sein...

Diese Waffe hake ich auch mal unter "Dinge, die man nicht wirklich wissen will" ab.


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Diese Waffe hake ich auch mal unter "Dinge, die man nicht wirklich wissen will" ab.


Das braucht kein vernünftig denkender Mensch!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gerade bei Wiki engl. gefunden.
> Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-114_Hellfire
> Daraus:
> AGM-114R9XThe Hellfire R9X is a Hellfire variant with a kinetic warhead with pop-out blades instead of explosives, used against specific human targets; its lethality is due to 45 kg (100 lb) of dense material with six blades flying at high speed, to crush and slice the targeted person[42]—it has been called the Ninja bomb and the Flying Ginsu.[42]
> ...



Mich würde das Zielsystem dieses ACME-Konzepts interessieren. 

Selbst wenn das Ding praktisch ein fliegender Apfelspalter wird mit Klingen, deren Länge näherungsweise der einer ganzen Rakete entspricht, so kann die Spannweite maximal 3 m betragen und die äußeren Klingenspitzen haben dann schon 1,5 m Abstand mit einem Großteil der Masse im Zentrum, sodass im äußeren Bereich der Spannweite keine tödlichen Treffer mehr garantiert wären. Man bräuchte als eine Zielgenauigkeit von ±1 m. Wohlgemerkt: ±1 m bezogen auf die Zielperson, die sich ja nun auch nicht auf freiem Feld vor einen Laserpointer stellt, sondern zumindest in einigen Fällen sogar in einem Fahrzeug hockt.

Rein vom Aufbau der normalen Hellfire her würde ich aber sogar Klingenlängen < 1 m annehmen. Dann müsste die Rakete entweder sogar über eine Art Personenerkennung verfügen, um ihren Anflug selbst zu korrigieren (bei 440 m/s??) oder eine schwache Infrarotmarkierung mit ±10 cm treffen. Maximal. 100% zuverlässig. (Nicht weil sonst Unschuldige verletzt würden, sondern weil die Zielperson nach einem misglückten Schlag vorgewarnt wäre. Und das will man bei Leuten, für die eine Spezial-Attentatswaffe entwickelt wurde, garantiert nicht.)


----------



## Sparanus (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Diese Waffe hake ich auch mal unter "Dinge, die man nicht wirklich wissen will" ab.


Im Gegenteil, weniger Kollateralschaden ist immer gut.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich würde das Zielsystem dieses ACME-Konzepts interessieren.
> 
> Selbst wenn das Ding praktisch ein fliegender Apfelspalter wird mit Klingen, deren Länge näherungsweise der einer ganzen Rakete entspricht, so kann die Spannweite maximal 3 m betragen und die äußeren Klingenspitzen haben dann schon 1,5 m Abstand mit einem Großteil der Masse im Zentrum, sodass im äußeren Bereich der Spannweite keine tödlichen Treffer mehr garantiert wären. Man bräuchte als eine Zielgenauigkeit von ±1 m. Wohlgemerkt: ±1 m bezogen auf die Zielperson, die sich ja nun auch nicht auf freiem Feld vor einen Laserpointer stellt, sondern zumindest in einigen Fällen sogar in einem Fahrzeug hockt.
> 
> Rein vom Aufbau der normalen Hellfire her würde ich aber sogar Klingenlängen < 1 m annehmen. Dann müsste die Rakete entweder sogar über eine Art Personenerkennung verfügen, um ihren Anflug selbst zu korrigieren (bei 440 m/s??) oder eine schwache Infrarotmarkierung mit ±10 cm treffen. Maximal. 100% zuverlässig. (Nicht weil sonst Unschuldige verletzt würden, sondern weil die Zielperson nach einem misglückten Schlag vorgewarnt wäre. Und das will man bei Leuten, für die eine Spezial-Attentatswaffe entwickelt wurde, garantiert nicht.)


Hier habe ich ein Detail dazu gefunden. 
Quelle: https://www.barrons.com/news/flying-ginsu-missile-01659458109?tesla=y



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirkung, Quelle:  https://www.savunmasanayist.com/abdnin-suikast-fuzesi-agm-114r9x/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (3. August 2022)

@ compisucher

Ich habe gestern abend noch mit dem "Alten" telefoniert, er wusste das gar nicht mit der Drohne (Messer) und war geschockt als ich es ihm erzählt habe.
Er ist fest davon überzeugt das die Hellfire R9X aus Stabilitätsgründen routiert im Flug, ich kann dazu nichts sagen.
Meinungen?


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compisucher
> 
> Ich habe gestern abend noch mit dem "Alten" telefoniert, er wusste das gar nicht mit der Drohne (Messer) und war geschockt als ich es ihm erzählt habe.
> Er ist fest davon überzeugt das die Hellfire R9X aus Stabilitätsgründen routiert im Flug, ich kann dazu nichts sagen.
> Meinungen?


Boah... da bin ich mir nicht komplett sicher.
Hier im Video ab ca. 5:11 rotiert die Rakete nicht, aber das sind in Echt nur Millisekunden, insofern wage ich es nicht als Absolutbehauptung, die rotiert nicht oder die rotiert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-G4K5jv97Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fakt ist, dat Teil wurde schon öfters eingesetzt, als wohl allgemein bekannt ist (z. B. Liste ab 2:33)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvbz1HlqFa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2022)

Die Präzision, die das Ding offensichtlich erreicht, finde ich echt beeindruckend.



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compisucher
> 
> Ich habe gestern abend noch mit dem "Alten" telefoniert, er wusste das gar nicht mit der Drohne (Messer) und war geschockt als ich es ihm erzählt habe.
> Er ist fest davon überzeugt das die Hellfire R9X aus Stabilitätsgründen routiert im Flug, ich kann dazu nichts sagen.
> Meinungen?



Gibt es noch eine "R9X" mit konventionellem Sprengkopf?
Eine 2-Achsen-gelenkte Rakete mit moderner Sensortechnik rotieren zu lassen wäre jedenfalls nicht zwingend nötig und was ich auf die Stelle an diverse Hellfire-Aufnahmen gefunden habe, zeigt zumindest in der Startphase keinerlei Rollbewegung. Die Radar-Hellfires können außerdem selbst Ziele ausmachen - da ist eine rasche Eigenrotation eher störend.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfpo_zBwQ1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal ein interessantes Video über Atomwaffen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Er ist fest davon überzeugt das die Hellfire R9X aus Stabilitätsgründen routiert im Flug, ich kann dazu nichts sagen.
> Meinungen?


Die rotation stabilisiert die rakete in längs-richtung -> man kann so nur schlecht kurven fliegen. Entsprechend geht das teil bestenfalls im ziel-anflug zur rotation über, um die flugbahn stabil geradeaus zu halten.
Ob das bei einem derart kleinen ziel wie einem mensch von vorteil ist, würde ich jetzt mal bezweifeln. Bei panzern, langsamen flugobjekten oder noch größerem sieht das vermutlich anders aus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Präzision, die das Ding offensichtlich erreicht, finde ich echt beeindruckend.


Geht in meinen augen noch. Bei der modifizierten hellfire wird auch nur ein modifizierter, wärme suchender kopf drauf sein. Gezielt eine person in einer ansammlung zu treffen dürfte jedenfalls unmöglich sein. Dagegen stand in diesem fall das ziel, auf seinem balkon, ja richtig exponiert in der gegend. Noch besser wäre nur gewesen, wenn er noch ein bengalo in der hand gehabt hätte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2022)

Die Zielmarkierung erfolgt wohl via Laser. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass man ein anvisiertes Ziel unter solchen Bedingungen erstmal treffen können muss. Gewisse anderen Nationen haben bekanntermaßen Probleme, auf einen Häuserblock genau zu feuern und die USA wählen den Ziegelstein frei aus.

Zur Rotation:
Afaik rotiert keine Rakete so schnell, dass sie durch Drall/Gyroskopkräfte nenneswert stabilisiert oder in ihrer Beweglichkeit eingeschränkt wird. Dafür wären Rotationsgeschwindigkeiten wie bei Rohrmunition nötig, aber für diese Fliehkräfte sind Raketen afaik gar nicht ausgelegt. Bei deren viel langsameren Rotation geht es darum, die Auswirkungen leichter Asymmetrien im Geschoss und vor allem im Antrieb gleichmäßig auf alle Richtungen zu verteilen und ggf. 1D-Sensoren den Blick einen Rundumblick zu ermöglichen (z.B. RIM-116 oder frühere Sidewinder). Aber Längsführung übernehmen, auch bei der Hellfire, immer Leitwerke. Ob die R9X zusätzlich aus erstgenannten Gründen rotiert oder ob ihre Steuerfähigkeiten ausreichen, um ohne Rotation auszukommen, konnte ich aber auch nicht herausfinden.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Präzision, die das Ding offensichtlich erreicht, finde ich echt beeindruckend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich sieht das Ding also die "R9X" wie eine stinknormale Hellfire aus.
Die Dinger gibts seit Ende der 70er Jahre, wurden für die Panzerbekämpfung entwickelt und gehörten zur Standardausstattung der AH64-Apache Helis.
Also ja, das Ding hat "normalerweise" einen Sprengkopf.

Edit:
Gibt sogar bei Wikipedia einen Artikel:








						AGM-114 Hellfire – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

Geht eher in Richtung Waffentechnik, aber was bei den Vorgängen auf der Krim mir auffällt:
Die einzigen Flugzeuge die nicht in den Wallsheltern beschädigt oder zerstört wurden, scheinen alte Mig-21 zu sein.
Beim gelben Kreis stimmt die Tragflügelform nicht, lediglich der Lufteinlass sieht ähnlich wie bei einer Mig-21 aus.
Oder hats da bei beiden den Bug weggesprengt und das sind Mig-23?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: https://www.n-tv.de/

Unterm Strich müsste das ein gewaltiges Geschoss gewesen sein, um die Flugzeuge allesamt in ihren Wallsheltern zu erwischen.
Ohne es zu wissen, tippe ich auf gezielte Angriffe auf jedes einzelne Flugzeug.
Die Aussage, es wurden Brandschutzvorschriften nicht eingehalten, ist bei dem Flächenausmaß absurd.
Nicht mal Russen können so doof sein, in jedem Shelter separat Munition zu lagern.


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2022)

@compisucher 
Man kann ja sehr gut die 3 Krater erkennen. Im Grunde habe ich keinerlei Ahnung, aber für meine Begriffe kann das kein Kleinkram gewesen sein, der da runter gekommen ist. Oben rechts hat es auch einen Schuppen zerbröselt, ohne das ein Einschlag in unmittelbarer Nähe gewesen wäre. Also Flächenwirkung gab es...


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> @compisucher
> Man kann ja sehr gut die 3 Krater erkennen. Im Grunde habe ich keinerlei Ahnung, aber für meine Begriffe kann das kein Kleinkram gewesen sein, der da runter gekommen ist. Oben rechts hat es auch einen Schuppen zerbröselt, ohne das ein Einschlag in unmittelbarer Nähe gewesen wäre. Also Flächenwirkung gab es...


Ja, und das irritiert.
Die Dimensionen sind erschreckend groß.
So ein Jagdflugzeug ist irgendwas um die 15 m bis max. 20 m lang.
Die Explosionskrater praktisch gleich groß^^
WENN Raketengeschoss, dann dürfte das viel, vielleicht über 250 kg Sprengstoff gewesen sein, k. A., Mutmaßung.
Also eher eine größere (Mittelstrecken-) rakete.

So einen Shelterhügel müssen Geschosssplitter ja auch erst mal überwinden, egal ob direkt oder indirekt.
Genau dafür sind die ja gemacht worden, dass wenn nebenan was einschlägt, der nächste Schutzstand mit samt Flugzeug unbeschädigt bleibt.

Komplexer Sprengkopf mit zwei Zündungsstufen, Splitterwirkung aus evtl. 50 m Höhe und Direkteinschlag mit dem Rest??
Thermobare Waffe?
Bunkerbrechendes Geschoss?

whatever...

Die drei Treffer waren auf jeden Fall so systematisch und präzise, dass die meisten Shelter wirkungstechnisch tangiert wurden.
Gefühlt sind da keine 5 m Abweichung zum geplanten Einschlagort gelungen.


----------



## JePe (12. August 2022)

Es wird ja gemunkelt, es koennte eine Grom-2 gewesen sein - also der Nachfolger der Grom, was zu Reichweite und Traglast kompatibel waere. So oder so finde ich es gut, dass wohl auch ein paar Touristen aufgescheucht wurden. "Der Russe" im Sinne russischer Zivilisten sollte zwar nicht grundlos Ziel von Angriffen werden (das Beschiessen von Zivilisten ist dann auch eher ein russisches Steckenpferd) - aber er sollte schon dafuer sensibilisiert werden, wie sich so eine "Spezialoperation" anfuehlt.

Wobei es lt. Russland ja eine achtlos weggeworfene Zigarette gewesen ist. Wie schon auf der Moskwa (das ist das Schiff, das bei Windstille gesunken ist). Irgendjemand sollte die Kippe mal austreten, ehe noch schlimmeres passiert.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> WENN Raketengeschoss, dann dürfte das viel, vielleicht über 250 kg Sprengstoff gewesen sein, k. A., Mutmaßung.
> Also eher eine größere (Mittelstrecken-) rakete.


Gestern Abend meinten die in den Nachrichten auf jeden Fall Raketen mit höherer Reichweite.
So 200-300km (oder sogar mehr). Könnte neue Waffensysteme sein die die Ukraine kürzlich geliefert bekommen hat.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend meinten die in den Nachrichten auf jeden Fall Raketen mit höherer Reichweite.
> So 200-300km (oder sogar mehr).


Nun  ja, da die Frontlinie eigentlich gute 200 km weiter nordwestlich liegt, liegt es nahe, dass entsprechende Raketen eingesetzt wurden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Könnte neue Waffensysteme sein die die Ukraine kürzlich geliefert bekommen hat.


Alles, was wir offiziell wissen ist, dass solche Systeme bisher von niemandem an die Ukraine geliefert wurden.
Durch die Presse geht, das die Ukraine eine eigens entwickelte Rakete hätte, GROM-2.
Lt. Wiki & co. ist die Rakete aber noch in Entwicklung:








						Hrim-2 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Diese hätte die theoretische Reichweite (bis 500km) und Nutzlastkapazität (bis 500kg Sprengkopf).
Technologisch ist das aber eine relativ einfache balistische Boden-Boden Kurzstreckenrakete, die mit moderner Luftabwehr locker bekämpft werden könnte.

Eigentlich hätte man im Vorfeld die Luftabwehr bzw. das dazugehörige Radarsystem des Flugplatzes mit AGM-88 ausschalten müssen, damit so eine Rakete überhaupt durchkommt.
Komisch...


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte man im Vorfeld die Luftabwehr bzw. das dazugehörige Radarsystem des Flugplatzes mit AGM-88 ausschalten müssen, damit so eine Rakete überhaupt durchkommt.
> Komisch...


Das hatten sie gestern Abend auch gesagt bzw gefragt:  wo war die russische Luftabwehr?


----------



## Krolgosh (12. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatten sie gestern Abend auch gesagt bzw gefragt:  wo war die russische Luftabwehr?


Eventuell waren die gerade Zigaretten rauchen...


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Eventuell waren die gerade Zigaretten rauchen...


Ahhhh.... die Anti-Brandschutzvorschriften-Zigaretten.
Das erklärt dann die russische Stellungnahme zu dem Thema.


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unterm Strich müsste das ein gewaltiges Geschoss gewesen sein, um die Flugzeuge allesamt in ihren Wallsheltern zu erwischen.


Na wenn man die Munition in der Nähe trifft.


compisucher schrieb:


> Technologisch ist das aber eine relativ einfache balistische Boden-Boden Kurzstreckenrakete, die mit moderner Luftabwehr locker bekämpft werden könnte.


Es gab schon Videos von Panzir Lenkflugkörpern die man am Strand gefunden hat, scheinbar hat die einfach nur versagt.


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Komplexer Sprengkopf mit zwei Zündungsstufen, Splitterwirkung aus evtl. 50 m Höhe und Direkteinschlag mit dem Rest??


Darauf würde ich tippen. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob Hrim-2 / Grom in der Lage ist, beispielsweise Brandbomblets mittels Annäherungszünder zu verteilen, aber das Schadensbild spricht dafür, dass ein System zum Einsatz kam, welches das beherrscht.

Die erkennbaren Krater sind groß, aber - je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit - wiederum zu klein für einen 500-Kilo-Sprengkopf. Da könnte man vermuten, die Geschosse haben erst einmal Bomblets im direkten Zielanflug ausgeklinkt und sind dann (ggf. mit verbleibenden kleineren Sprengkopf) und dem restlichen Treibsatz eingeschlagen.

Dadurch könnte so ein "buntes" Schadensmuster aus großen Einschlägen, kleineren Brandherden und dazwischen augenscheinlich unzerstörten Maschinen in ihren Sheltern entstehen.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

@Mahoy : Genau das hatte ich auch gedacht.


----------



## Optiki (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die einzigen Flugzeuge die nicht in den Wallsheltern beschädigt oder zerstört wurden, scheinen alte Mig-21 zu sein.
> Beim gelben Kreis stimmt die Tragflügelform nicht, lediglich der Lufteinlass sieht ähnlich wie bei einer Mig-21 aus.
> Oder hats da bei beiden den Bug weggesprengt und das sind Mig-23?


Laut Wikipedia hat Russland beide Typen nicht im aktiven Dienst, es also eher unwahrscheinlich, dass dieses Flugzeuge auf der Krim stehen. 

Osint Leute gehen Anhand von den stationierten Einheiten von SU-24 aus

/TheBaseLeg/status/1557663038966472704/photo/1

Die Krater sind alle über 20 Meter im Durchmesser groß.

/ameliairheart/status/1557563246021935105/photo/1 




compisucher schrieb:


> Unterm Strich müsste das ein gewaltiges Geschoss gewesen sein,


Es könnte auch ein Einsatz vor Ort mit beispielsweise Drohnen gewesen sein. Wenn man bedenkt, wie zerstört Gebäude und Fahrzeuge im Umkreise sind und das alles was jetzt Braun ist, vorher grün war, werden die halbwegs intakten Flugzeuge auch ein gute Kur brauchen.


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2022)

Manchmal sind die einfachsten Erklärungen die richtigen. Es wird wohl ein freundlicher Gruß mehrerer Himars gewesen sein. Die Raketen mit 300km Reichweite scheinen ja Airburst Fähigkeiten zu haben.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia hat Russland beide Typen nicht im aktiven Dienst, es also eher unwahrscheinlich, dass dieses Flugzeuge auf der Krim stehen.


Na, das weiß ich, darum ja auch wundernd erwähnt.
Flügelpfeilung und zentraler Lufteinlass und weisser Anstrich sprechen für die MIG-21 anno UDSSR.
Alles andere dagegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Optiki schrieb:


> Osint Leute gehen Anhand von den stationierten Einheiten von SU-24 aus


Die beschädigten SU-24 sind ja auch ganz klar erkennbar.
Schwenkflügelstruktur und Pfeilung sind recht eindeutig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Völlig unklar ist, warum Russland um die 50jahre alte Jabos einsetzt...


Optiki schrieb:


> Die Krater sind alle über 20 Meter im Durchmesser groß.


Wie schon oben erwähnt, ist das auch ungefähr klar erkennbar, weil SU-24 um die 22 m hat und die (theoretische) Mig-21 ca. 15 m. Krater hat etwas mehr als  das weisse Flugzeug und ca. gleich gro0ß SU-24 = irgendwas um die 15-20 m = passt.


Optiki schrieb:


> Es könnte auch ein Einsatz vor Ort mit beispielsweise Drohnen gewesen sein. Wenn man bedenkt, wie zerstört Gebäude und Fahrzeuge im Umkreise sind und das alles was jetzt Braun ist, vorher grün war, werden die halbwegs intakten Flugzeuge auch ein gute Kur brauchen.


Bzgl. der Umgebungszerstörungen = vielleicht, bzgl. den drei Hauptkratern = glaube ich nicht.
Die mir einzig bekannte  Drohne, die sowas könnte, wäre die US Reaper, oder?


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Umgebungszerstörungen = vielleicht, bzgl. den drei Hauptkratern = glaube ich nicht.
> Die mir einzig bekannte  Drohne, die sowas könnte, wäre die US Reaper, oder?


Die MQ-9 trägt Luft-Boden-Raketen mit Gefechtsköpfen bis maximal 10 kg, das wäre eindeutig zu wenig. Sie kann aber auch Paveway oder JDAMS einsetzen - das würde von der Sprengkraft her passen. Die Ukraine verfügt allerdings über keine Drohnen mit dieser Traglast.

Was man sich auch vorstellen könnte, wäre ein kombinierter Angriff mit unterschiedlichen Mitteln.
Aber egal wie, das ist auf die Entfernung und in der Präzision eine ordentliche Leistung der ukrainischen Streitkräfte. 

Vor allem aber spricht es für eine räumlich-zeitliche Zielaufklärung, die selbst mit Daten aus dem Westen kaum zu erreichen ist. Dafür braucht man Leute direkt vor Ort, was darauf hindeutet, dass die Krim nicht ansatzweise so sicher in russischer Hand ist, wie man das im Kreml gerne hätte.


----------



## Optiki (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na, das weiß ich, darum ja auch wundernd erwähnt.
> Flügelpfeilung und zentraler Lufteinlass und weisser Anstrich sprechen für die MIG-21 anno UDSSR.
> Alles andere dagegen.
> 
> ...


Lässt du dir keine Anhänge anzeigen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Umgebungszerstörungen = vielleicht, bzgl. den drei Hauptkratern = glaube ich nicht.
> Die mir einzig bekannte  Drohne, die sowas könnte, wäre die US Reaper, oder?


Krater heißt nicht, dass dort etwas mit der Sprengkraft eingeschlagen sein muss.


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Krater heißt nicht, dass dort etwas mit der Sprengkraft eingeschlagen sein muss.


Für Krater dieser Größe braucht man aber in Abwesenheit von Sprengmaterial  schon eine Menge Masse und/oder Geschwindigkeit. Was sollte denn da sonst eingeschlagen sein?

Bzw., wenn dort zwar etwas explodiert, aber nicht eingeschlagen ist, kommt nur vor Ort gelagerte Munition in Betracht. Treibstoffexplosionen versursachen in aller Regel keine solchen Krater, außer sie sind unterirdisch angelegt - und dann bräuchte man erst einmal etwas, was sie dort zur Explosion bringt.

Dass die Russen Munition oberirdisch und in einer so merkwürdigen Verteilung gelagert haben, kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen. Auch werden Flugzeug in aller Regel nicht mit scharfer Ladung geparkt.


----------



## Optiki (12. August 2022)

Was siehst du den so an den Orten, welche jetzt einen Krater haben, nach was sieht das für dich aus?

Durch was wurde das zweite Gebäude zerstört, weil da ist ja kein Krater?

Quelle: /ChristopherJM/status/1557692786224267264


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Lässt du dir keine Anhänge anzeigen?


Nö, weil deine Anhänge nicht funzen, aber keine Sorge, ich kenne die Homepage und habe es mir da angeschaut.
Die Bilder waren für die mitdiskutierenden Kollegen


Optiki schrieb:


> Krater heißt nicht, dass dort etwas mit der Sprengkraft eingeschlagen sein muss.


Militärtechnologie ist nicht deine Kernkompetenz


----------



## Optiki (12. August 2022)

Naja gut ich mach mich dann mal ab aus dem Thread, mit meiner MiG0815


----------



## brooker (12. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Krater heißt nicht, dass dort etwas mit der Sprengkraft eingeschlagen sein muss.





compisucher schrieb:


> Militärtechnologie ist nicht deine Kernkompetenz


@compisucher: ich gebe @Optiki Recht, denn du scheinst zu irren: werfe eine Murmel in den feinen Sand. Was entsteht, ein Krater!


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2022)

Nur weil in den Betonplatten dort auch Sand drin ist verhalten die sich nicht wie Sand😬😬😬


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @compisucher: ich gebe @Optiki Recht, denn du scheinst zu irren: werfe eine Murmel in den feinen Sand. Was entsteht, ein Krater!


Dann bringe mal bitte Gewicht und Durchmesser der Murmel und deine Wurfgeschwindigkeit in Relation zum Krater und überlege kurz, wer auf der Krim mit Murmeln im erforderlichen Format geschmissen haben könnte.


----------



## Optiki (12. August 2022)

Meine Güte, warum sollte ich meinen das es mit extremen Geschwindigkeiten einschlägt. Natürlich meinte ich damit, dass dort eventuell Munition lag. 

Die Forumsoftware nimmt die Bilder halt nicht in Groß und dann bietet es als Anhang an, nur um es dann nicht zu zeigen, anders erkennt man halt auch nichts. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1557692786224267264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie man sieht, sind an den Stellen der Krater, entweder Gebäude oder irgendwelche Strukturen, die durchaus als Ablagepunkt für Munition genutzt werden könnten. Ich habe auch schon Bilder gesehen, wo mehrere Fab Bomben neben einem Flugzeug  auf dem Flugplatz buchstäblich rumrollten. 

Von dem Vorfall gab es mehrere Videos, auch von 3 großen Explosionen und auf keinem sind irgendwelche Flugkörper zu sehen. 

So sieht ein Krater von einer ATACMS Rakete aus, bisschen kleiner oder nicht. Also müsste es vlt die ukrainische Variante sein und die Treffen bei ersten Versuch direkt 3+ Strukturen perfekt? Warum hat man eigentlich auf 3 ähnliche Strukturen gezielt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stationiert auf dem Flugplatz ist laut Osintleuten das 43rd Independent Naval Assault Aviation Regiment, welches SU-24SM und Su-30SMs im Einsatz hat. (/vcdgf555/status/1556991802099449857)

Aufgrund der weißen Nase und dem dunkleren Grau, würde ich ja behaupten, es handelt sich bei dem einen Flugzeug um eine Su-30SMs und bei den Hellen um SU-24. Ich kann auf den zahlreichen Bilder auch keine offene Nase erkennen, sondern sehe immer eine rundliche bauchige weiße Nase. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1556999288642605056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @compisucher: ich gebe @Optiki Recht, denn du scheinst zu irren: werfe eine Murmel in den feinen Sand. Was entsteht, ein Krater!


Natürlich entsteht ein Krater.
Dem habe ich doch gar nicht widersprochen.
Nur braucht man nicht irgendwelche andere Schlaulis von Twitter oder sonstwoher.
Ich habe das Maß an Hand der zerstörten oder nicht zerstörten Flugzeuge abgeschätzt und komme auf irgendwas von 15-20 m.
Und dann kommt Optiki daher und sagt, NEIN der ist größer als 20 m.
Und im Text steht dann wieder was von ca. 20 m.
Was das soll, ist mir schleierhaft, weil kurz vor irrelevant ist ob der Krater nun 2 m größer ist oder nicht.

Wirklich Interessant ist eigentlich:
Es geht um die kinetische Energie, die ein bestimmtes Kraterbild erzeugt, abhängig von Masse, Sprengkraft und Bodenbeschaffenheit.
Jetzt ist ein Geschoss links oben (Referenz mein gelinktes Bild) in die Pampa und die anderen zwei jeweils halb in die Rollbahn gegangen. Sieht man links unten auch schön den steileren Kraterrand, wo das Geschoss auf härtere Oberfläche aufgeschlagen hat.
Das sind i. d. R. ca. 30 cm starke Betonoberflächen.
Wir haben damals in der Gefechtsfeldauflärung und Analyse gelernt:
Gehärtete Oberfläche:
Krater 16-24 m = Rakete mit Kontaktzünder und 225 bis 275 kg TNT Äquivalent
(da gibts ein ganzes Tabellenwerk dafür und mir liegt "per Zufall" die Aktualiserte der Nato von 2017/18 vor)
Also hatte das Geschoss/Rakete einen Gefechtskopf mit dem Metallkörper ein ca. Gesamtgewicht von 400-450 kg.
Also ist die Ukraine mutmaßlich in der Lage, Raketen über mind. 250km mit einem bis zu 500kg schweren Gefechtskopf zum Einsatz zu bringen.
thats all...


----------



## Optiki (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Natürlich entsteht ein Krater.
> Dem habe ich doch gar nicht widersprochen.
> Nur braucht man nicht irgendwelche andere Schlaulis von Twitter oder sonstwoher.
> Ich habe das Maß an Hand der zerstörten oder nicht zerstörten Flugzeuge abgeschätzt und komme auf irgendwas von 15-20 m.
> ...


Dir zu antworten ist mittlerweile nur noch sinnfrei, egal ob hier oder in der Kaufberatung, einfach verschwendete Zeit,
 Ich habe deine Schätzung nicht angegriffen, sondern nur gesagt es sind sogar über 20 Meter und ein Link zu bessere Einschätzung hinzugefügt. Zwischen ca. 15 Metern und über 26 Meter, sollte auch in deiner Welt ein Unterschied liegen oder nicht.
Wo soll da jetzt ein Problem sein, soll ich dir jetzt ein Kuchen backen für deine Leistung oder was?

Ich hab dann nur noch geschrieben, dass die ganze Sprengkraft nicht nur von der Rakete oder Bombe ausgehen muss, die einschlägt, beispielsweise wenn am Ort des Einschlages entsprechende Materialien vorhanden sind. Da ging es darum, dass eine Drohne nicht solche Krater verursachen kann.


----------



## compisucher (13. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Dir zu antworten ist mittlerweile nur noch sinnfrei, egal ob hier oder in der Kaufberatung, einfach verschwendete Zeit,
> Ich habe deine Schätzung nicht angegriffen, sondern nur gesagt es sind sogar über 20 Meter und ein Link zu bessere Einschätzung hinzugefügt. Zwischen ca. 15 Metern und über 26 Meter, sollte auch in deiner Welt ein Unterschied liegen oder nicht.
> Wo soll da jetzt ein Problem sein, soll ich dir jetzt ein Kuchen backen für deine Leistung oder was?
> 
> Ich hab dann nur noch geschrieben, dass die ganze Sprengkraft nicht nur von der Rakete oder Bombe ausgehen muss, die einschlägt, beispielsweise wenn am Ort des Einschlages entsprechende Materialien vorhanden sind. Da ging es darum, dass eine Drohne nicht solche Krater verursachen kann.



Wenn ich rekapitulieren darf, habe ich mit dem Thema angefangen.
Dein eher, ach ich weiss alles besser, war inhaltlich völlig überflüssig.

Es zwingt dich keiner, wie immer und wie schon von anderen ebenso an dieser Stelle kritisiert, mit nur Dauerlinks Wissen vorzugaukeln aber keinerlei (konstruktiven) Diskussionsbeitrag zu leisten.

Twitter bedienen zu können ist kein Merkmal ausgeprägter Intelligenz, nur so als Randinformation.

Das dispute ich mich lieber mit z. B. @brooker, der hat wenigstes eine Meinung, auch wenn ich sie selten teile.

Ach so, mutmaßlich habe ich schon PCs geschraubt, als du noch mit de Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt bist.

Aber egal, ist OT und sorry an die mods vorab.


----------



## Optiki (13. August 2022)

Wenn ich rekapitulieren darf, hast du deine Lesebrille nicht aufgehabt und die Krater bei erstem Mal nicht gesehen, zumindest hast du sie hier nicht benannt. Die Flugzeuge dann mehrmals falsch benannt und dann meinen Beitrag vollkommen falsch interpretiert.  Wie täusche ich etwas vor, wenn ich es alles verlinke und es sogar sage,

Es wurde darüber gemutmaßt, womit der Ort getroffen wurde und ich habe eine weitere theoretische Möglichkeit benannt. Die Anderen haben zum großen Teil auch keine Ahnung und auch nur alles bei Twitter oder ähnlichem gelesen, was denkst du, wo hab ich die ganzen Theorien vor 2 Tagen schon gelesen habe?

Nochmal, wo ist dein Problem, wenn ich sage, die Krater sind sogar über 20 m groß. Ich hab nie behauptet Experte zu sein, sondern habe immer nur die Sachen eingebracht, welche ich gelesen habe bzw. bei Wirtschaftsthemen und andere vergleichbaren Sachen viel eigene Meinung von mir gegeben. Ich hab damals auch mal gegen deine ewige Antihaltung gegenüber der Ukraine argumentiert, wo du sogar zurückgerudert bist, aber jetzt habe ich keine Meinung mehr, ist schon irgendwie lächerlich.

Man merkt richtig, wie sauer dir mein erster Satz ausgestoßen ist, da scheine ich einen sehr guten Treffer gelandet zu haben, da wird ja richtig geknurrt und mit billigen Floskeln um sich geschmissen. Ich habe leider das Gefühl dich belastet etwas in deinem echten Leben und deswegen sind Konversation mit dir aktuell nicht zielführend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Geht eher in Richtung Waffentechnik, aber was bei den Vorgängen auf der Krim mir auffällt:
> Die einzigen Flugzeuge die nicht in den Wallsheltern beschädigt oder zerstört wurden, scheinen alte Mig-21 zu sein.
> Beim gelben Kreis stimmt die Tragflügelform nicht, lediglich der Lufteinlass sieht ähnlich wie bei einer Mig-21 aus.
> Oder hats da bei beiden den Bug weggesprengt und das sind Mig-23?



Die relativ kurze, aber breite Nase, die nicht sichtbaren seitlichen Lufteinlässe und der simple Fakt, dass die Dinger längst ausgemustert wurden, spricht, spricht gegen MiG-23/-27 und zur -21 passen nicht mal die Flügel. Mit fehlt auf dem Bild für die Größe, aber entweder sind es Su-22 oder -24. Die Fliegen da zu hauf rum und haben ähnliche Länge-Breite-Proportionen sowie Flügelform. Ob das Leitwerk eher Delta oder eher Pfeil ist, kann ich bei der Bildqualität ebensowenig zuverlässig ausmachen wie einen Unterschied zwischen schmalen Lufteinlässen an der Seite und einem großen an der Nasenspitze, aber die relativ kurzen "Cockpitflecken" sowie allgemein der weiße Farbeindruck sprechen für hellgraue -24er mit Cockpitfenster statt Bubble.








						Suchoi Su-22 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Suchoi Su-24 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




_Edit: Optiki scheint ähnlicher Meinung zu sein_




> Unterm Strich müsste das ein gewaltiges Geschoss gewesen sein, um die Flugzeuge allesamt in ihren Wallsheltern zu erwischen.
> Ohne es zu wissen, tippe ich auf gezielte Angriffe auf jedes einzelne Flugzeug.
> Die Aussage, es wurden Brandschutzvorschriften nicht eingehalten, ist bei dem Flächenausmaß absurd.
> Nicht mal Russen können so doof sein, in jedem Shelter separat Munition zu lagern.



"Ein" gewaltiges Geschoss war es garantiert nicht, man sieht ja mindestens vier große Krater. Und der oben links ist ziemlich nah an dem scheinbar intakten Flugzeug links des gelben Kreises. (Typ kann ich nicht ausmachen - sieht wie ein schlanker Doppelsitzer aus. Wäre mir aber neu, dass die Russen die F/A-18 mit Pfeilflügeln nachbauen. Vielleicht irgend ein Trainer.) Insbesondere die Nase scheint unbeschädigt zu sein, was für einen kleinen Wirkungsradius des Kratermachers spricht. Wenn da nicht jemand fleißig umgeparkt hat (und der Zustand der Runway lädt nicht gerade dazu ein) würde daher auch für mehrere Einschläge treffen, von denen wir nur die sehen, die was explosives getroffen haben, während die Flugzeug-Volltreffer im Wrackgetümmel untergehen. Alternativ wurde tatsächlich schlampig gelagert und es waren Einschläge eigener Munition, die nach ...ukrainischer Motivierungshilfe... nicht an ihrem Platz geblieben ist, sondern ein paar Sekundärtreffer verursacht hat. Das würde zumindest gut zu den großen Krater passen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die drei Treffer waren auf jeden Fall so systematisch und präzise, dass die meisten Shelter wirkungstechnisch tangiert wurden.
> Gefühlt sind da keine 5 m Abweichung zum geplanten Einschlagort gelungen.



Wenn da keine Wirkverstärker vor Ort lagerten, auf die man gezielt hat, sind die Kraterpositionen nicht optimal. Einzig der ganz unten links liegt in der Nähe der mittleren Hauptachse, sodass er 2 Shelter und eine Zwischenposition direkt und einen zweite Shelter sowie die Vorfeldpositionen weiter unten mittelbar erwischen kann. Aber der Krater oben links könnte kaum mehr Wände zwischen sich und potentiellen Zielen haben, die Zerstörung ganz rechts liegt sogar außerhalb der Shelterreihe. Einzig der mittlere ist ein Volltreffer, aber die nächstbesseren Zielpunkte wären genau gegenüber der markierten Flugzeuge gewesen mit direkter Schadenswirkung auf je 5 Shelter + Parkpositionen und dann noch einmal in der oberen Hälfte der linken Shelterreihe, aber eben auch mittig auf die Runway.




compisucher schrieb:


> Alles, was wir offiziell wissen ist, dass solche Systeme bisher von niemandem an die Ukraine geliefert wurden.
> Durch die Presse geht, das die Ukraine eine eigens entwickelte Rakete hätte, GROM-2.
> Lt. Wiki & co. ist die Rakete aber noch in Entwicklung:



Könnte man die Neptune für sowas nutzen? Anti-Schiffsraketen gegen Landziele sind gerade der heißeste Trend in der Gegend und im Gegensatz zum russischen Altkram sollte ein 21er ukrainisches Design schon allein via Satellit präzise genug für so einen Angriff sein, wenn das Boardradar nicht sogar modern genug ist, um es über Land einzusetzen. Die Neptun hätte außerdem gute Chancen, die russische Flugabwehr zu unterfliegen und die Krim Gegend ist tatsächlich flach genug, dass das klappen könnte, ohne an Bäumen hängenzubleiben. (Ist das Klima da schon warm genug für Schirmkiefern? Dann kann man auch mitten durch den Wald feuern )




compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhhh.... die Anti-Brandschutzvorschriften-Zigaretten.
> Das erklärt dann die russische Stellungnahme zu dem Thema.



Wer rauchen am Arbeitsplatz verbietet muss halt damit leben, dass Suchtkranke den Arbeitsplatz zeitweilig unbesetzt lassen  .


----------



## seahawk (13. August 2022)

Bei allen Videos der Explosionen sieht man einen niedrigen grauen Rauch, der typisch für ein Graslandfeuer ist.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur weil in den Betonplatten dort auch Sand drin ist verhalten die sich nicht wie Sand😬😬😬


... den Unterschied macht das bei der Kraft nicht und vorallem ist es in diesem Fall egal. Denn aus dieser Höhe kannst du Details zum und im Krater eh nicht erkennen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Ein" gewaltiges Geschoss war es garantiert nicht, man sieht ja mindestens vier große Krater.


Bin ich absolut bei dir! Ob es ein Geschoss war, da bin ich mir noch unsicher. Denn, schaue dir mal die Videos der UKR an in denen Panzer gesprengt wurden.
Außerdem sind noch einige kleine Krater mit schärferen Kanten zu sehen. Dazu habe ich allerdings leider keine Idee was die produziert hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ wurde tatsächlich schlampig gelagert und es waren Einschläge eigener Munition, die nach ...ukrainischer Motivierungshilfe... nicht an ihrem Platz geblieben ist, sondern ein paar Sekundärtreffer verursacht hat. Das würde zumindest gut zu den großen Krater passen.


Ja, möglich, oder evtl war es auch ein Sabotage Akt bei dem evtl. Fahrzeuge mit Munition verteilt oder aber Zwischenlager von Munition mit Zünder oder Drone selbst gesprengt wurden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn da keine Wirkverstärker vor Ort lagerten, auf die man gezielt hat, sind die Kraterpositionen nicht optimal.


Bin ich zu 100% bei dir. Schade das es keine Bilder vom Regelbetrieb auf dem Flugfeld gibt, sonst könnte man etwas ableiten.

Könnte man die Neptune für sowas nutzen? Anti-Schiffsraketen gegen Landziele sind gerade der heißeste Trend in der Gegend und im Gegensatz zum russischen Altkram sollte ein 21er ukrainisches Design schon allein via Satellit präzise genug für so einen Angriff sein, wenn das Boardradar nicht sogar modern genug ist, um es über Land einzusetzen. Die Neptun hätte außerdem gute Chancen, die russische Flugabwehr zu unterfliegen und die Krim Gegend ist tatsächlich flach genug, dass das klappen könnte, ohne an Bäumen hängenzubleiben. 

Ich glaube wenn mit dieser Flughöhe angeflogen wird, müsste man es an der Kraterform erkennen können. Dagegen spricht auch, dass auf keinem Video irgendwas in der Luft dargestellt wurde und auch niemand sowas berichtet hat - zumindestens was ich kenne. Auch könnte man den Anflug deutlich hören.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer rauchen am Arbeitsplatz verbietet muss halt damit leben, dass Suchtkranke den Arbeitsplatz zeitweilig unbesetzt lassen .


Du meinst, dass die UKR die Sucht von Bodenpersonal ausgenutzt hat, um mit deren Hilfe Sprengungen vorzunehmen? ;o)

Noch eine Anmerkung: gesetzt dem Fall, dass es tatsächlich 300km US-Raketen waren, wie müsste Russland darauf reagieren und was würde es für den Krieg bedeuten. Ich vermute, er würde weiter eskalieren.


----------



## chill_eule (15. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Solange nerven bis hier keiner mehr was zum Thema RUS vs UKR schreiben mag. -.-


Hat hier eh nix verloren mMn...

Ich geh mal putzen 

*edit*

Fertig 

UKR vs. ******** RUS haben wir ein eigenes Thema!


----------



## brooker (16. August 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Manch einer scheint auch zu vergessen, dass im Laufe des vergangenen Jahrhunderts die Durchschnittsgröße drastisch zugenommen hat.
> Historische Entwicklung der menschlichen Koerpergroesse in ausgewaehlten Laendern bis 1980 | Statista
> Die Koerpergroesse deutscher Maenner von 1896 bis 1996 &#8211; Splitter1
> (Schlimm was für Riesen rumlaufen...)
> ...


... hinzukommt, dass bei der Musterung die Kleineren direkt zu den Schwarzen geschrieben wurden. Und wenn es um die Ausbildung als Fahrer ging, wurde nochmals gesiebt. Sprich, ob NATO oder Ostblock, als Panzerfahrer/Besatzung hst man sich immer kleineres Personal gewünscht. Und für einen selbst ist jeder Zentimeter weniger, in Höhe und Breite von Vorteil. Bequemer, man kann schneller rein und raus sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2022)

Irgendwie ist hier auch eine Antwort von mir verschwunden, die sich nicht/wenig mit Politik, sondern mit Waffentechnik beschäftigt hat. Zwar mit dem Einsatz derselben in der Ukraine, aber da diese Diskussion ja hierher verschoben wurde, wird das hier wohl nicht Offtopic sein.
Also nochmal in Kurzform die verschwundenen Aspekte:



brooker schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn mit dieser Flughöhe angeflogen wird, müsste man es an der Kraterform erkennen können.



Standardsprengkopf: Ja, der wäre für sowas allgemein nicht geeignet.
Eine Ladung Spengstoff gleichen Gewichts für diesen abweichenden Neptune-Einsatz, mit simplem Abstandszünder: Nein. Wenn das Ding zündet, bevor es sich in den Boden/ein Gebäude bohren kann (und zumindest ersteres wäre absolut kontrapruktiv), hat die viel langsamere Eigenbewegung keinen Einfluss mehr auf das Explosions-/Kraterbild.



> Dagegen spricht auch, dass auf keinem Video irgendwas in der Luft dargestellt wurde und auch niemand sowas berichtet hat - zumindestens was ich kenne.



Wenn "nichts gesehen" bedeutet, dass "nichts geflogen" ist, schließt das alle Fernwaffen aus. Einzige Alternativen:
1. Ukrainischer Spezialkommandoeinsatz mit einem Transportverhikel für mehrere 100 kg Sprengstoff, der mitten auf einem Rollfeld ebenso unbemerkt bleibt, wie An- und Arbeise der Truppe selbst.
2. Ein Netzwerk russischer Saboteure in einer Basis mit vermutlich handselektriertem Personal, die mehrere Flieger- in Zeitbomben umwandeln und ebenfalls komplett unbemerkt verteilen können.

Ich halte Option drei für wahrscheinlicher:
Es ist was eingeschlagen, was nur niemand gesehen hat.



> Auch könnte man den Anflug deutlich hören.



Nicht bei Endanflug mit Überschall.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... den Unterschied macht das bei der Kraft nicht und vorallem ist es in diesem Fall egal. Denn aus dieser Höhe kannst du Details zum und im Krater eh nicht erkennen.


Na, zur Piste hin sieht man schon eine Abweichung im Kraterbild.
Guggt man sich die anderen Krater an, scheint es, als wären die Geschosse/Sprengköpfe recht vertikal heruntergekommen.


brooker schrieb:


> Bin ich absolut bei dir! Ob es ein Geschoss war, da bin ich mir noch unsicher. Denn, schaue dir mal die Videos der UKR an in denen Panzer gesprengt wurden.


Also ein Geschoss glaube ich auch nicht.
Immerhin erkennt man mind. drei Krater mit guten 20 m Durchmesser.
Den 4. von @ruyven_macaran oder mehr sehe ich nicht.
Das wären grob 1,0 bis 1,5 to Nutzlast, glaube nicht, dass die Ukraine über so ein Trägersystem verfügt.


brooker schrieb:


> Außerdem sind noch einige kleine Krater mit schärferen Kanten zu sehen. Dazu habe ich allerdings leider keine Idee was die produziert hat.


Sehe ich auch (oder bilde es mir ein).
Könnten die spekulierten Bomblets sein, die sich kurz vor dem Aufprall vom Hauptsystem getrennt haben, was auch die flächige Zerstörung mehrerer Flugzeuge erklären könnte.


brooker schrieb:


> Bin ich zu 100% bei dir. Schade das es keine Bilder vom Regelbetrieb auf dem Flugfeld gibt, sonst könnte man etwas ableiten.


Nach dem "Vorfall"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild ca. 1 Tag vor dem Vorfall.
Viele Positionen von Flugzeugen sind nahezu identisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wenn man genau hinschaut,  wurden Infrastrukturgebäude neben den geschützten Flugzeugstellplätzen getroffen.
Recht präzise sogar.
Daher  stehe ich zu meiner kritisierten Aussage von weiter oben, dass das sehr präzise Angriffe waren.

Wenn so ein Militärflugplatz ähnlich einem Nato-Platz aufgebaut sind, waren das Volltreffer in den Munitionsbunker und in die Bereitschaftsbetankung.






brooker schrieb:


> Könnte man die Neptune für sowas nutzen? Anti-Schiffsraketen gegen Landziele sind gerade der heißeste Trend in der Gegend und im Gegensatz zum russischen Altkram sollte ein 21er ukrainisches Design schon allein via Satellit präzise genug für so einen Angriff sein, wenn das Boardradar nicht sogar modern genug ist, um es über Land einzusetzen. Die Neptun hätte außerdem gute Chancen, die russische Flugabwehr zu unterfliegen und die Krim Gegend ist tatsächlich flach genug, dass das klappen könnte, ohne an Bäumen hängenzubleiben.


Anti-Schiffsraketen sind i. d. r. mit anderen Sprengköpfen ausgerüstet.
Die sollen ja Schiffswandungen durchdringen und im Schiff mit Thermoblast alles klein machen.
Normalerweise gibts bei so was kaum einen Krater.
Umrüstung könnte natürlich sein.


brooker schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn mit dieser Flughöhe angeflogen wird, müsste man es an der Kraterform erkennen können. Dagegen spricht auch, dass auf keinem Video irgendwas in der Luft dargestellt wurde und auch niemand sowas berichtet hat - zumindestens was ich kenne. Auch könnte man den Anflug deutlich hören.


Ratschbumm bei Schall oder schneller, nee da hörste nix.


----------



## seahawk (17. August 2022)

Wenn man genau hinsieht, dann hat es jedes ungeordnete Munitionslager erwischt. Man packt keine Munitionslager zwischen die Schutzbauten für die Flieger.


----------



## brooker (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Den 4. von @ruyven_macaran oder mehr sehe ich nicht.


Der isr direkt unter dem Haus rechts oben mit dem roten Dach.



compisucher schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch (oder bilde es mir ein).
> Könnten die spekulierten Bomblets


So scharfe Ränder entstehen eugentlich nur durch gelenkte Landungen. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe keine Idee.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nach dem "Vorfall"
> 
> 
> Bild ca. 1 Tag vor dem Vorfall.
> Viele Positionen von Flugzeugen sind nahezu identisch:


Magst du bitte mal den original Link mit guter Auflösung posten. Ich schaue mir das dann mal am Rechner an. Bisher habe ich nur mit dem Handy analysiert.



compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wenn so ein Militärflugplatz ähnlich einem Nato-Platz aufgebaut sind, waren das Volltreffer in den Munitionsbunker und in die Bereitschaftsbetankung.


Ich kenne das so, dass Munition und Kraftstoff im Bedarfsfall herangefahren wird. Sie ist unterirdisch gelagert oder in einem gesicherten Hangar mit Erdauflage. Alles ist so gelagert, dass wenn etwas passiert keine Kette entstehen kann.
Deswegen waren für mich die Bilder des Regelbetriebes interessant. Wenn da die Tanke rumsteht und die Mun-Versorger auch ...

Anti-Schiffsraketen sind i. d. r. mit anderen Sprengköpfen ausgerüstet.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die sollen ja Schiffswandungen durchdringen und im Schiff mit Thermoblast alles klein machen.
> Normalerweise gibts bei so was kaum einen Krater.
> Umrüstung könnte natürlich sein.


Da war was bei zitieren schief gelaufen. Die ASRs waren von Royven.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ratschbumm bei Schall oder schneller, nee da hörste nix.


Wenn es heult, erwischt sie dich nicht. Aber deshalb, dass/die Raketen sind etliche Kilometer angeflogen. Und wer überflogen wird, insbesondere im tiefen Flug um das Radar zu umgehen, hört das.

Aber lass uns mal ein paar Tage warten. Der FSB hat eine Terrorzelle auf der Krim ausgehoben. Mal sehen was in der TASS dazu am WE steht. Vielleicht wird das Rätzel dann aufgelöst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also ein Geschoss glaube ich auch nicht.
> Immerhin erkennt man mind. drei Krater mit guten 20 m Durchmesser.
> Den 4. von @ruyven_macaran oder mehr sehe ich nicht.



1. Übergang Rollfeld/geschützte Bereiche
2. Haus oben links
3. Mitte Rollbahn oben Quer
4. Haus oben rechts




> Sehe ich auch (oder bilde es mir ein).
> Könnten die spekulierten Bomblets sein, die sich kurz vor dem Aufprall vom Hauptsystem getrennt haben, was auch die flächige Zerstörung mehrerer Flugzeuge erklären könnte.



Gelenkte Submunition? Hat die Ukraine da was?
Eine simples Clustersystem hätte keine großen Krater und viele kleine, zufällige Einschläge abseits der naheliegenden Ziele hinterlassen.




brooker schrieb:


> Ich kenne das so, dass Munition und Kraftstoff im Bedarfsfall herangefahren wird.



Es ist Krieg. Da hat alles naslang irgendwer Bedarf. Keineswegs unwahrscheinlich, dass man in größerem Abstand zur Front/vermeintlicher Sicherheit schon mal die Munition für einen erst nächste Stunde erwarteten Flieger bereitlegt. Zudem war das vor dem Krieg ein Flugplatz der Marineflieger vor allem für Seepatroulie (auf Google Maps sind man auch noch einige Be-12 rumstehen) und Ausbildung. Durchaus möglich, dass die überhaupt nicht über die nötigen Bunkereinrichtungen verfügen, um einen andauernden Fronteinsatz zu versorgen, sondern die Lieferungen teils unter offenem Himmel zwischenlagern. Könnte man natürlich auch etwas weiter verteilt machen, sind ja genug ungenutzte Schutzplätze auf dem Areal (einige werden auch für Lager von ??? genutzt), aber da ist man dann wieder beim Dreiklang Disziplin/Risikobewusstsein/Faulheit.



> Wenn es heult, erwischt sie dich nicht. Aber deshalb, dass/die Raketen sind etliche Kilometer angeflogen. Und wer überflogen wird, insbesondere im tiefen Flug um das Radar zu umgehen, hört das.



Das ist ein aktiver Militärstützpunkt mitten im Krieg, da wird man ständig von irgendwas überflogen. Um zweifelsfreis zu realisieren, dass es keiner der üblichen Jets, sondern ein Marschflugkörper war, müsste man sich entweder bewusst damit auseinandersetzen oder zufällig in die richtige Richtung gucken. Und selbst wenn das jemand gemacht hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass wir hier davon erfahren.



> Aber lass uns mal ein paar Tage warten. Der FSB hat eine Terrorzelle auf der Krim ausgehoben. Mal sehen was in der TASS dazu am WE steht. Vielleicht wird das Rätzel dann aufgelöst.



Was ein Kremlprogpagandablatt schreibt, könnte auch mehr über die russische Politik denn über die militärische Technik vor Ort aussagen. Ein paar Nicht-Russen leben ja noch auf der Krim. (Aber das ist eine Frage für den Ukraine-Thread.)


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. Übergang Rollfeld/geschützte Bereiche
> 2. Haus oben links
> 3. Mitte Rollbahn oben Quer
> 4. Haus oben rechts


Ah, ja sieht tatsächlich so aus. glatt den einen oben rechts nicht wahrgenommen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gelenkte Submunition? Hat die Ukraine da was?
> Eine simples Clustersystem hätte keine großen Krater und viele kleine, zufällige Einschläge abseits der naheliegenden Ziele hinterlassen.


Haben wir weiter oben spekuliert, dass die Ukrainer evtl. ihre Rakete mit Teilzünder kurz vorm Aufprall Submun. verteilt und der Hauptsprengkopf die Krater verursacht = aber reine Spekulatius.


----------



## seahawk (18. August 2022)

Ich glaube die Ukrainier hatten damit gar nichts zu tun. Da war einer irgendwo hinter den Berms rauchen, hat ein Buschfeuer ausgelöst und dann ist denen die Munition um die Ohren geflogen.


----------



## brooker (18. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Ukrainier hatten damit gar nichts zu tun. Da war einer irgendwo hinter den Berms rauchen, hat ein Buschfeuer ausgelöst und dann ist denen die Munition um die Ohren geflogen.


... das wäre bei einer Detonation eine belastbare Möglichkeit. Jedoch bei der Anzahl und zeitlichen Abfolge der Explosionen wäre ein Grasfeuer auf dem Areal nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. So sieht es zumindestens aus. Oder wie sieht es der Rest?


----------



## seahawk (18. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das wäre bei einer Detonation eine belastbare Möglichkeit. Jedoch bei der Anzahl und zeitlichen Abfolge der Explosionen wäre ein Grasfeuer auf dem Areal nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. So sieht es zumindestens aus. Oder wie sieht es der Rest?


Auf jeden Video mit einer Explosion sieht man einen grauen tief hängenden Rauch, der für so ein Feuer typisch ist.

Hier sieht man den Umfang des Buschbrandes: https://planesandstuff.wordpress.co...-base-attack-satellite-imagery-the-aftermath/

Bemerkenswerterweise scheinen sie alle wertvollen Einrichtungen gerettet zu haben, außer der Flightline die zerstört wurde und in denen es 4 Verdachtspunkte für wilde und offenen Munitionslager gab. Alle diese Punkte zeigen auch die stärksten Zerstörungen und die verbrannten Flächen haben fast alle einen Abstand von 500-600m von den vermeintlichen Munitionslagern. Das ist so ziemlich der Abstand den eine Feuerwehr in so einem Fall einhalten würde. (sah man ja in Berlin)


----------



## brooker (18. August 2022)

@seahawk ... das mit dem grauen Rauch kenne ich so auch. Danke für die Abbildung mit Beschriftungen. Ich schaue mir das mal mit Zeit an. Bin gespannt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2022)

Die Beschriftungen sind von jemandem, der ausgetrocknetes Gras und wechselnde Bodenbeschaffenheit nicht von verbrannten und unverbrannten Gebieten unterscheiden kann (hint: Wenn man einen Flächenbrand hat, sind Betonpisten mitten durch danach nicht strahlend weiß und sämtliche Gebäude unbeschädigt), der jeden Sattelschlepper als "Fuel storage" beschriftet (wäre ja zuviel verlangt, wenn ein Flughafen Tanks für sowas hat, oder?) und der umgekehrt offensichtliche Materiallager und Wartungseinrichtungen (nördlich des angegriffenen Bereichs) übersieht. Von daher würde ich da nicht all zu viel drauf geben, drei Klicks in Google Earth zeigen nahezu monatliche Änderungen der Vegetationsfarbe in dem Bereich, ohne dass es da jedesmal brennen würde.

Viele Sprengstoffe sind zudem ziemlich unempfindlich gegenüber Flammen und lassen sich nur durch sehr große Hitze (im Material, nicht 5 m neben seiner Umhüllung + Verpackung + ...) zur Explosion bringen oder auch überhaupt nicht, weil sie sich vorher zersetzen oder schlicht normal verbrennen. Ich glaube die US-Armee hatte da schon ein paar Gesundheitsschäden, weil C4 angezündet und als Jucks und Tollerei für die Essenszubereitung genommen wurde. Klappt rein vom kulinarischen Aspekt her wohl auch wunderbar und jede Explosionsgefahr - nur die Verbrennungsprodukte sind leider weitaus schädlicher als bei Esbit.


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Beschriftungen sind von jemandem, der ausgetrocknetes Gras und wechselnde Bodenbeschaffenheit nicht von verbrannten und unverbrannten Gebieten unterscheiden kann (hint: Wenn man einen Flächenbrand hat, sind Betonpisten mitten durch danach nicht strahlend weiß und sämtliche Gebäude unbeschädigt), der jeden Sattelschlepper als "Fuel storage" beschriftet (wäre ja zuviel verlangt, wenn ein Flughafen Tanks für sowas hat, oder?) und der umgekehrt offensichtliche Materiallager und Wartungseinrichtungen (nördlich des angegriffenen Bereichs) übersieht. Von daher würde ich da nicht all zu viel drauf geben, drei Klicks in Google Earth zeigen nahezu monatliche Änderungen der Vegetationsfarbe in dem Bereich, ohne dass es da jedesmal brennen würde.
> 
> Viele Sprengstoffe sind zudem ziemlich unempfindlich gegenüber Flammen und lassen sich nur durch sehr große Hitze (im Material, nicht 5 m neben seiner Umhüllung + Verpackung + ...) zur Explosion bringen oder auch überhaupt nicht, weil sie sich vorher zersetzen oder schlicht normal verbrennen. Ich glaube die US-Armee hatte da schon ein paar Gesundheitsschäden, weil C4 angezündet und als Jucks und Tollerei für die Essenszubereitung genommen wurde. Klappt rein vom kulinarischen Aspekt her wohl auch wunderbar und jede Explosionsgefahr - nur die Verbrennungsprodukte sind leider weitaus schädlicher als bei Esbit.


Raketen und Bomben für Flugzeuge explodieren in der Regel allerdings im Feuer.

Bei den Amis gibt es die Standardbomben der Mk.80 Serie mit Tritonalfüllung für die USAF und mit PBXN-109 bei der US Navy. Nur der letztere ist gegenüber Hitze unempfindlich. 

Die russischen sind im wesentlich TNT basierend und explodieren im Feuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2022)

Nope


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinitrotoluol schrieb:
			
		

> ...Oberhalb von 160 °C setzt eine Gasentwicklung ein. Ab 240 °C tritt eine Verpuffung unter starker Rußentwicklung auf. ... Sicherheitssprengstoff, der nur durch Initialzündung (beispielsweise durch eine Sprengkapsel) zur Detonation gebracht werden kann. ... TNT allein wird durch Brand oder Hitze nicht explodieren; es brennt einfach ab. ...


Ähnliches müsste dann auch für Tritonal gelten, denn Aluminium reagiert nicht direkt mit dem TNT und brennt bei ein paar 100 °C auch noch nicht selbst ab, sodass es die Reaktion auf Feuer nicht verändern sollte. Natürlich reagiert TNT allgemein etwas heftiger als C4, aber nicht so dass Flugzeuge in mehreren Dutzend Metern Entfernung zerfetzt werden.

Vielleicht meinst du Dynamit? Das ist ähnlich bekannt und in gewissem Maße brandempfindlich, wurde aber nie militärisch genutzt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (21. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> TNT basierend und explodieren im Feuer.


Mir wäre nicht bekannt das TNT im Feuer explodiert. Es verbrennt einfach. Gerade gegossenes TNT brauch da noch mehr.

Zumindest meine ich das so zu wissen. Werde selbst nochmal schauen.


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Ich würde " herumlungernde " Drohnen nicht ausschließen. Klein , kompakt, mit ausreichender Reichweite und wenn sie ein Lager treffen, können durch die Detonation andere Flugkörper in die Luft fliegen und beim Absturz wieder detonieren, was Schäden in den Sheltern erklären könnte.
An Flugzeugen sehe ich nirgends Mig-21, sondern Su-24 und eine Su-34. Diese hat vordere Canards.
Wobei ich einiges an Schäden nicht nachvollziehen kann, aber das ist eine andere Diskussion.


----------



## Mahoy (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich würde " herumlungernde " Drohnen nicht ausschließen. Klein , kompakt, mit ausreichender Reichweite und wenn sie ein Lager treffen, können durch die Detonation andere Flugkörper in die Luft fliegen und beim Absturz wieder detonieren, was Schäden in den Sheltern erklären könnte.


Die von der Ukraine bisher wirksam eingesetzten Kleindrohnen haben nicht die Reichweite und Betriebsdauer, um mal eben aus ukrainisch kontrollierten Gebiet zur Krim rüberzufliegen", geschweige denn dort (und das auch noch umbemerkt) im Lauftraum zu warten und können auch nur sehr geringe Mengen Sprengstoff tragen.

Die Splittersprengsätze, mit denen die Drohnen bestückt werden, sind sehr wirksam gegen weiche Ziele, können jedoch unmöglich einen Munitions- oder Treibstoffbunker knacken. Selbst Fahrzeuge werden eher beschädigt als gänzlich zerstört und in aller Regel nicht ihrerseits zur Explosion gebracht.

Das ganze Schadensbild und die Position des Ziels ist konsistent mit dem Einsatz von Raketen oder Bomben/Bomblets, wobei auch letztere mittels Raketen ins Ziel gebracht werden müssten - es sei denn, der Ghost of Kiew wäre doch noch stofflich in Erscheinung getreten.


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die von der Ukraine bisher wirksam eingesetzten Kleindrohnen haben nicht die Reichweite und Betriebsdauer, um mal eben aus ukrainisch kontrollierten Gebiet zur Krim rüberzufliegen", geschweige denn dort (und das auch noch umbemerkt) im Lauftraum zu warten und können auch nur sehr geringe Mengen Sprengstoff tragen.
> 
> Die Splittersprengsätze, mit denen die Drohnen bestückt werden, sind sehr wirksam gegen weiche Ziele, können jedoch unmöglich einen Munitions- oder Treibstoffbunker knacken. Selbst Fahrzeuge werden eher beschädigt als gänzlich zerstört und in aller Regel nicht ihrerseits zur Explosion gebracht.
> 
> Das ganze Schadensbild und die Position des Ziels ist konsistent mit dem Einsatz von Raketen oder Bomben/Bomblets, wobei auch letztere mittels Raketen ins Ziel gebracht werden müssten - es sei denn, der Ghost of Kiew wäre doch noch stofflich in Erscheinung getreten.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AeroVironment_Switchblade 

Wer sagt das der Angriff aus der Ukraine über 300km erfolgt sein muß? Im Momeng halten sich auf der Krim Massen an Urlaubern auf und es ist kein Problem als "Flüchtling" in die russischen Gebiete zu kommen.

Abgesehen davon, welche Rakete soll es schaffen durch die tiefgestaffelte Luftverteidigung der Krim zu kommen?
Sicher kann man das behaupten,  aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering, weil viel flaches Gebiet um das Ziel,  die Arbeit der Abwehr erleichtert.
Himars und Co, schaffen es nur durch eine " Übersättigung" der Abwehr, gelegentliche Treffer zu erreichen.

Ich sehe Schlamperei und Sabotage, als Wahrscheinlich an.


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Himars und Co, schaffen es nur durch eine " Übersättigung" der Abwehr, gelegentliche Treffer zu erreichen.


Quelle?

------

Allgemein ich habe ja absolute gar keine Ahnung und lese nur in fragwürdigen Quellen, nur um das nochmal zu betonen.

Was und wie die Russen wohl so Sachen lagern auf einem Flugfeld, darüber habe ich jetzt sehr viele verschiedene Sachen gelesen und ein paar Bilder gesehen. Teilweise wurde behauptet sie lagern auch Munition an der freien Luft neben den den Erdbunkern oder wie man sie nennen will und damit meine ich nicht die Haufen direkt an den Flugzeugen auf der Rollbahn. An anderer Stelle habe ich auch schon gelesen, die Russen würden an den besagten Stellen eher Flugzeugteile lagern. Jetzt sieht es so aus, als wurden genau diese Stellen als Ziel ausgesucht, wurde dann also versucht die Teilelager zu zerstören und dann hat man eine Rakete genommen, welche auch noch eine Streuwirkung hat, damit man auch Flugzeuge trifft? Ebenso habe ich gelesen, soll es an diesem Flugplatz noch größere Gebäude geben, welche mehr Munition beherbergen sollen, zumindest gibt es Stimmen, welche das vermuten, wären das nicht auch gute Ziele gewesen? Die verwendete Rakete scheint ja doch sehr genau zu sein, immerhin hat man 4 von 4 Strukturen/Objekte/Lager getroffen. 

Rein aus dem Bauchgefühl würde ich sagen es gibt ukrainische Soldaten auf der Krim und ebenfalls Drohnen, ob diese hier wirklich in Frage kommen, würde ich keine Hand dafür ist Feuer legen, wenn ich mit meiner Dummheit müsste.


----------



## Mahoy (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AeroVironment_Switchblade


Erste einmal gibt es keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass Waffen dieses Typs in die Ukraine geliefert wurden und zweitens besteht deren "Gefechtskopf" aus einer Gewehrgranate; äquivalent zu einer (nicht Splitter-) Handgranate. Damit kann man selbst Pkw nur mit sehr, sehr viel Glück zur Explosion bringen.
Das darfst du mir glauben, ich habe mit den Dingern mehr als ein Übungsziel belegt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer sagt das der Angriff aus der Ukraine über 300km erfolgt sein muß? Im Momeng halten sich auf der Krim Massen an Urlaubern auf und es ist kein Problem als "Flüchtling" in die russischen Gebiete zu kommen.


Mit wie vielen Switchblade-Drohnen á zweieinhalb Kilogramm im Urlaubs-/Fluchtgepäck?

Wir wollen doch bitte realistisch bleiben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, welche Rakete soll es schaffen durch die tiefgestaffelte Luftverteidigung der Krim zu kommen?


Dass die Wirksamkeit der russischen Luftabwehr weit hinter den Projektionen  zurückbleibt, sollte sich ja inzwischen herumgesprochen haben. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass diese auf der Krim alles Mögliche, nur nicht "tief gestaffelt" ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Himars und Co, schaffen es nur durch eine " Übersättigung" der Abwehr, gelegentliche Treffer zu erreichen.


Eine "Übersättigung" ist schon allein deshalb Unsinn, weil der Ukraine nur begrenzte Mengen an Munition zur Verfügung gestellt werden konnten. (Nicht nur) Russland hat schlicht und ergreifend keine geeigneten Systeme, um Artilleriegeschosse - seien es Granaten oder Raketen - wirksam abzuwehren. Selbst über Jahrzehnte aufgebaute und viel enger gestrickte Systeme wie IronDome haben da eine denkbar schlechte Quote.

Abgesehen davon reden wir hier nicht von "Himars und Co.", sondern - wenn - von Kurzstreckenraketen des Typs Himr-2 oder ähnliche.


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon reden wir hier nicht von "Himars und Co.", sondern - wenn - von Kurzstreckenraketen des Typs Himr-2 oder ähnliche.


ist HIMARS nicht einfach nur die Abkürzung für High Mobility Artillery Rocket System, kann das Ding keine so großen Raketen abfeuern, tragen, wie man es nennt?

meinst du das Ding https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hrim-2

Wv Raketen kann das Ding wohl gleichzeitig abfeuern, kann ich die Raketen so abfeuern, das 4 Stück relativ zeitgleich einschlagen?


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Erste einmal gibt es keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass Waffen dieses Typs in die Ukraine geliefert wurden


Solche und andere Drohnen wurden schon im Frühjahr geliefert.








						Switchblade: USA liefern Kamikaze-Drohnen an die Ukraine
					

Switchblade-Drohnen führen autonome Bombenattacken im Sturzflug aus. Die USA bilden ukrainische Soldaten derzeit im Umgang mit der High-Tech-Waffe aus.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				





Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen Switchblade-Drohnen á zweieinhalb Kilogramm im Urlaubs-/Fluchtgepäck?


Du unterschätzt den SBU?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass die Wirksamkeit der russischen Luftabwehr weit hinter den Projektionen zurückbleibt, sollte sich ja inzwischen herumgesprochen haben. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass diese auf der Krim alles Mögliche, nur nicht "tief gestaffelt" ist.


Wie kommst du darauf?
Wo fliegen ukrainische Flugzeuge und Hubschrsubrr erfolgreiche Angriffe? Ich meine kontinuierlich.
Wo sind due Videis von Baktyar Drohnen? Es gibt nichts mehr davon.
Gelegentliche Erfolge, ab einer Front dieser Länge, sind kein Gegenbeweis.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine "Übersättigung" ist schon allein deshalb Unsinn, weil der Ukraine nur begrenzte Mengen an Munition zur Verfügung gestellt werden konnten. (


Sie haben Urgan und Totschka U und haben, einen 100% er Schutz existiert nicht.


Optiki schrieb:


> Quelle


Wäre ein russischer Bericht überzeugend?

Ich sehe es logisch.
Himars sind ganz profane ballistische Raketen,  die deshalb gut abzuwehren sind. Irgendwann muß das beste System nachladen.


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wäre ein russischer Bericht überzeugend?


die Moderation hat darüber informiert, dass solche Quellen nicht einfach so gestattet sind, nur wenn man den Inhalt in deutsch wiedergibt, wenn du dir Zeit nehmen willst, wäre ja bestimmt schon interessant für den Thread


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ist HIMARS nicht einfach nur die Abkürzung für High Mobility Artillery Rocket System, kann das Ding keine so großen Raketen abfeuern, tragen, wie man es nennt?
> 
> meinst du das Ding https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hrim-2
> 
> Wv Raketen kann das Ding wohl gleichzeitig abfeuern, kann ich die Raketen so abfeuern, das 4 Stück relativ zeitgleich einschlagen?


Im Prinzip ein MLRS und vergleichbar mit den Tornados der Russen, die in wesentlich höherer Anzahl im Einsatz sind.
Dazu gibt es als Ergänzung bis 500km die Iskander M.


Optiki schrieb:


> die Moderation hat darüber informiert, dass solche Quellen nicht einfach so gestattet sind, nur wenn man den Inhalt in deutsch wiedergibt, wenn du dir Zeit nehmen willst, wäre ja bestimmt schon interessant für den Thread


Ich habe sogar was deutsches.

"Auf russischer Seite wurde das Versagen der russischen Raketenabwehr zumindest teilweise eingeräumt. Der ehemalige ukrainische Abgeordnete Oleg Zarjow, der heute in Russland lebt, rechtfertigte es damit, dass die ukrainischen Truppen zuerst Salven aus älteren Raketenwerfern feuern würden, um die russische Luftabwehr zu entladen. Erst dann kämen die "teureren und genaueren" Himars-Raketen zum Einsatz."



			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/us-raketenwerfer-mit-cleverer-raketen-taktik-trickst-die-ukraine-putins-luftabwehr-aus_id_116420247.html
		


Mit der cleveren Taktik sind die Vorräte scheinbar erschöpft worden.


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> dass die ukrainischen Truppen zuerst Salven aus älteren Raketenwerfern feuern würden, um die russische Luftabwehr zu entladen. Erst dann kämen die "teureren und genaueren" Himars-Raketen zum Einsatz."


Was hat den die Ukraine so zur Verfügung, was eine Range zwischen 80-130km hat, was in größeren Mengen genutzt werden kann, damit sie die Abwehrsystem ablenken können.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo sind due Videis von Baktyar Drohnen? Es gibt nichts mehr davon.
> Gelegentliche Erfolge, ab einer Front dieser Länge, sind kein Gegenbeweis.


Belege oder Quellen abseits Russischer Propaganda die haben auch schon angeblich 100 Himars Werfer außer Gefecht gesetzt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Himars sind ganz profane ballistische Raketen, die deshalb gut abzuwehren sind. Irgendwann muß das beste System nachladen.


Das sehen wir gerade, wie gut die Russische Armee mit diesen "profanen" Raketenwerfern zurecht kommt und wie gut sie sie abwehren können. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ein MLRS und vergleichbar mit den Tornados der Russen, die in wesentlich höherer Anzahl im Einsatz sind.


Dafür hast du natürlich Quellen, dass dieses Waffensystem eingeführt seit 2017 in *wesentlich größerer* Anzahl im Einsatz ist?


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was hat den die Ukraine so zur Verfügung, was eine Range zwischen 80-130km hat, was in größeren Mengen genutzt werden kann, damit sie die Abwehrsystem ablenken können.


Totschka U









						9K79 Totschka – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Urgan









						BM-27 Uragan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Selbst Grad reichen dafür aus.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du natürlich Quellen, dass dieses Waffensystem eingeführt seit 2017 in *wesentlich größerer* Anzahl im Einsatz ist?


Im russischen Heer befinden sich mindestens 100 Einheiten "Tornado-G" im Einsatz, Stand: 22. Dezember 2016.[4][5][6]








						9A53 Tornado – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich denke das in 6 Jahren noch einige dazugekommen sein könnten?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehen wir gerade, wie gut die Russische Armee mit diesen "profanen" Raketenwerfern zurecht kommt und wie gut sie sie abwehren können



Welche Auswirkungen haben die bisher?

Don, sie sind sehr genau, aber fliegen auf einer ballistischen Route auf das Ziel zu, was ähnlich abläuft wie palästinensische Raketen gegen den Iron Dom.
An Ende wirken MLRS durch ihre schiere Menge, die eine Luftabwehr überfordern kann, oder weil der Gegner keine Abwehr hat,  was auf die Russen nicht zutrifft. Schon die schiere Anzahl der Systeme, übertrifft alles.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Belege oder Quellen abseits Russischer Propaganda die haben auch schon angeblich 100 Himars Werfer außer Gefecht gesetzt


Soweit ich es verstanden habe wurden unter 20 geliefert und vielleicht 8 vernichtet?
Scheinbar liegen die Probleme eher in der Verfügbarkeit der Munition?


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Totschka U
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davon hat die Ukraine so viele bzw. können viele davon herstellen? Gab es da schon paar Bilder, wie die aus der Luft geholt wurden und wie dann die Raketen aus dem Himars System eingeschlagen sind?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Urgan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haben die so eine Reichweite oder deckt so ein Flugabwehrsystem den ganzen Bereich ab und wenn vorne etwas ankommt, kann man das nicht ignorieren und dann schlägt es mehre Kilometer weiter hinten ungeschützt ein, das ist ja dann echt unpraktisch.


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Haben die so eine Reichweite oder deckt so ein Flugabwehrsystem den ganzen Bereich ab und wenn vorne etwas ankommt, kann man das nicht ignorieren und dann schlägt es mehre Kilometer weiter hinten ungeschützt ein, das ist ja dann echt unpraktisch.



Wenn ein " Schwarm " aunliegt, ist es schwer zu unterscheiden und alle gehen in Richtung Ziel.
Russland besitzt ein gestaffeltes System, was vom Soldaten mit Strela, zur S-500 reichen kann.
Dazwischen gibt es Panzir,Tunguska,  Osa, Buk 1-3, Sosna, S-300,S-350, S-400.
Dazu gibt es auch noch einen EW Komplex Namens Krasucha 4 und andere. Damit kann Funkverkehr unterdrückt werden, GPS gestört, oder Drohnen " gebraten " werden.









						Ukraine-Krieg: Störungen bei Satellitennavigation
					

Satellitennavigation ist in der modernen Luftfahrt kaum noch weguzudenken und hat dafür gesorgt, dass vielerorts klassische Navigationsanlagen wie VOR und DMEs abgebaut wurden. In einem Safety Bulletin warnt die EASA nun vor einer Störung von GNSS-Systemen im Zusammenhang mit dem Ukrainekrieg...




					www.aerokurier.de
				






Optiki schrieb:


> Davon hat die Ukrainer so viele bzw. können viele davon herstellen? Gab es da schon paar Bilder, wie die aus der Luft geholt wurden und wie dann die Raketen aus dem Himars System eingeschlagen sind?


Totschka U und Urgan sind sowjetische Systeme, die auch die Ukraine " geerbt" hatte.
Dazu riesige Munitionslager, die aber langsam zur Neige gehen. Übrigens gibt es in Transnistrien, eines der größten Munitionslager der ehemaligen SU.
Könnte ukrainische Probleme lösen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnVw2WhqEDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  ich glaube das zeigt wie der Angriff funktioniert. Man sieht viele Explosionen am Nachthimmel und einige Explosionen auf der Brücke von Cherson.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Auswirkungen haben die bisher?


Das die Front seit 3-4 Wochen steht, es gibt Geländegewinne im 100m Bereich, ansonsten unterbinden sie effektiv den Nachschub für eine Feuerwalze und zwingen die Russsiche Armee zu Umgruppierungen an die Südfront.
Jeglicher Angriffsfluss im Don Bass ist zum erliegen gekommen. Das bewirken sie!


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das die Front seit 3-4 Wochen steht, es gibt Geländegewinne im 100m Bereich, ansonsten unterbinden sie effektiv den Nachschub, für eine Feuerwalze und zwingen die Russsiche Armme zu Umgruppierungen an die Südfront.
> Jeglicher Angriffsfluss im Don Bass ist zum erliegen gekommen. Das bewirken sie!


... wie bekannt treffen auf der derzeitigen Front starke Befestigungen auf Seiten der UAF und russische Angriffstruppen aufeinander. Das die Bunkersysteme, welche wohlmöglich seit 2014 ausgebaut wurde nicht einfach von den Russen überlaufen werden können, sollte absolut klar und logisch sein. Dabei im 100m Bereich vorwärts zu kommen ist ein Erfolg und das als Stillstand zu bezeichnen ist millitärisch gesehen grob fahrlässig. Sobald der Russe durch die Befestigung drückt, bricht die Frontlinie unweigerlich ein und dann möchte man kein Verteidiger sein. Aber ich lasse dir deine Glauben. Die Zeit wird es lehren.


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das die Front seit 3-4 Wochen steht, es gibt Geländegewinne im 100m Bereich, ansonsten unterbinden sie effektiv den Nachschub, für eine Feuerwalze und zwingen die Russsiche Armme zu Umgruppierungen an die Südfront.
> Jeglicher Angriffsfluss im Don Bass ist zum erliegen gekommen. Das bewirken sie!



Leider irrst du.
Geländegewinn ist nicht notwendig. 

Hier im Militärthread empfehle ich Lancasters Law War.






						Lanchester's laws - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Du mußt mir nicht glauben, aber der Mathematik.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Aber ich lasse dir deine Glauben. Die Zeit wird es lehren.


Ja das Mantra trägst du seit Monaten (24.02.2022) vor dir her, das hat ja auch JePe  schon festgestellt.


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2022)

Hallo!

Die Politik bleibt hier bitte weiterhin draußen, okay?


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier im Militärthread empfehle ich Lancasters Law War.


Hmmm...das kenne ich noch von der Offz. Schule.

Die Formeln wurden während des I. Weltkrieges und hier dem Stellungskrieg entwickelt.
Auf einem moderneren, dynamischen Schlachtfeld wird zumindest der "Vorteil" (der mittlere Graph bei Wicki) mit dem Faktor 1,5 belegt.
Was ist ein Vorteil?
Natürlicher Vorteile, z. B.: Geländehindernisse z. B. Berg, Fluss, Sumpf usw..
Technische Vorteile, z. B.: Reichweiten der Geschütze
Logistische Vorteile, z. B.: Munition, Rettung Verwundeter, Verpflegung
Taktische Vorteile, z. B.: Zanken, Flankenangriffe, Kesselungen

Idealisiert wird dann unterschieden  in "Überzahl", "Vorteil" und "draw", was die Kompensation der numerischen Überlegenheit durch Nutzung der Vorteile wieder spiegelt.

Diese mathematische Beschreibung funktioniert wirklich nur dann in dem Szenario größere Armeen stehet sich in Linie auf der gesamten Front gegenüber (also klassische I. WK oder Großschlachten II. WK)

Die Dynamiken mit relativ kleinen Truppen auf beiden Seiten (maximal Divisionsgröße = ca. 10.000 Mann) lassen sich naturgemäß nur schlecht abbilden.
Auch ist der Wert Kampfmoral in keiner Weise abgebildet, was ganz offensichtlich in diesem Krieg aber ein entscheidendes Momentum ist.


Ich vergleiche gerne in Diskussionen die jetzige Situation ein wenig mit den Perserkriegen (griechischer Städtebund gegen das Perserreich).
Auch hier griff eine Großmacht mit weit überlegener Truppenanzahl auf dem Papier invasiv einen viel kleineren Gegner an.
Das Endresultat war, dass auf dem Gym. heute Griechisch, statt persisch gelehrt wird....  

Letztlich nutzen die Griechen punktuelle Überlegenheiten um in einem langen Abwehrkampf den Gegner zum Rückzug zu bewegen.
Da dieser alte Konflikt aber gute 10 Jahre dauerte (Ok, mechanisierte Verbände gab es damals keine) dürfte ein längerer Kriegsverlauf auch hier eher wahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Leider irrst du.
> Geländegewinn ist nicht notwendig.


Ich weiss ich weiss, ich irre immer wieder, nur bis jetzt gibt es nicht einen einzigen Durchbruch der Russischen Armee, was ich schon seit März so prophezeit habe, während du uns Monate jeden Tag erzählt hast, das die halbe Armee der Ukraine im Don Bass bereits eingekesselt und verloren ist!
Du merkst was?
Du hast das immer noch nicht wirklich mit der Logistik, dem Nachschub und dem Fernmeldewesen begriffen!


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...das kenne ich noch von der Offz. Schule.
> 
> Die Formeln wurden während des I. Weltkrieges und hier dem Stellungskrieg entwickelt.
> Auf einem moderneren, dynamischen Schlachtfeld wird zumindest der "Vorteil" (der mittlere Graph bei Wicki) mit dem Faktor 1,5 belegt.
> ...



Ich weise nur auf das Verhältnis von Arti und die Anzahl der eingesetzten Munition, als Teil der Kombinierten Kriegsführung hin. 









						Geheimdienstbericht: Russland im Donbass bei der Artillerie 20 zu 1 überlegen
					

Düsteres Bild im Krieg gegen Russland: Ukrainischen und westlichen Geheimdienstler zufolge hat Kiew derzeit kein Mittel, um Fernwaffen der Russen zu bekämpfen.




					www.stern.de
				




Das gilt in allen Bereichen, außer bei der Anzahl der Truppen. Wie lange dabei der Faktor Moral erhalten bleibt?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ich weiss, ich irre immer wieder, nur bis jetzt gibt es nicht einen einzigen Durchbruch der Russischen Armee, was ich schon seit März so prophezeit habe, während du uns Monate jeden Tag erzählt hast, das die halbe Armee der Ukraine im Don Bass bereits eingekesselt und verloren ist!
> Du merkst was?
> Du hast das immer noch nicht wirklich mit der Logistik, dem Nachschub und dem Fernmeldewesen begriffen!



Ich habe meinen Irrtum am Anfang begriffen. Es sind scheinbar nur geringere Kräfte als angenommen im Einsatz und man vernichtet systematisch militärische Kapazitäten.
" Die Arti gewinnt den Kampf, die Truppen besetzten das Land."

Der Donbass ist ein " Operativer Kessel", der immer weiter zerlegt und zugeschnürt wird.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Irrtum am Anfang begriffen. Es sind scheinbar nur geringere Kräfte als angenommen im Einsatz und man vernichtet systematisch militärische Kapazitäten.


Ja ist klar, man zögert  den Sieg hinaus, und nimmt absichtlich wesentlich mehr Tote, Verwundete und vernichtetes Kriegsgerät in Kauf, das ist natürlich eine absolut einleutende Strategie.


Tschetan schrieb:


> " Die Arti gewinnt den Kampf, die Truppen besetzten das Land."


Seit den HIMARS Werfern eben nicht mehr, denn Ari braucht Munition und die kommt nicht mehr an.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Donbass ist ein " Operativer Kessel", der immer weiter zerlegt und zugeschnürt wird.


Seit 4-6 Wochen nur eben nicht mehr und es gibt keinen operativen Kessel, es gibt einen Kessel oder keinen!


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weise nur auf das Verhältnis von Arti und die Anzahl der eingesetzten Munition, als Teil der Kombinierten Kriegsführung hin.


Die rechnerische Überlegenheit ist zweifellos erdrückend, aber weit davon entfernt, effektiv Feindsoldaten zu bekämpfen.
Da kann man jetzt wahllos das Netz durchforschen und man kommt zu einer Bandbreite von 800 bis 4000 russischen Artilleriegranaten (such dir raus, was stimmt, ich weiss es nicht), um einen einzigen ukrainischen Soldaten zu töten, bei gleichzeitig ca. 50 zivilen Verlusten.
Ist halt mistig ineffektiv...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das gilt in allen Bereichen, außer bei der Anzahl der Truppen. Wie lange dabei der Faktor Moral erhalten bleibt?


Mit Himmars und Co. wohl sehr lange.
Fast doppelte Reichweite als russische Artillerie und ein Treffer und eine ganze Batterie mit 2, 3 oder 4 Geschützen ist ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ist klar, man zögert  den Sieg hinaus, und nimmt absichtlich wesentlich mehr Tote, Verwundete und vernichtetes Kriegsgerät in Kauf, das ist natürlich eine absolut einleutende Strategie.
> 
> Seit den HIMARS Werfern eben nicht mehr, denn Ari braucht Munition und die kommt nicht mehr an.
> 
> Seit 4-6 Wochen nur eben nicht mehr und es gibt keinen operativen Kessel, es gibt einen Kessel oder keinen!




Was definiert man als Sieg ?
Wenn der " Sieg" die Vernichtung militärischer Ressourcen des Gegners definiert, und man dabei eigene schont, sieht es anders aus.
Frage Compi wie lange es dauert einen Piloten auszubilden ?


Was erreichen 20 Himars, wenn der Gegner mit Raketen und Marschflugkörpern deine Lager, Nachschubrouten und Ausbildungszentren vernichtet?

Ein operativer Kessel bedeutet das Nachschubrouten im Bereich des Gegners liegen und unterbrochen werden können.
Munition, Treibstoff, Schmierstoffe, Proviant.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die rechnerische Überlegenheit ist zweifellos erdrückend, aber weit davon entfernt, effektiv Feindsoldaten zu bekämpfen.
> Da kann man jetzt wahllos das Netz durchforschen und man kommt zu einer Bandbreite von 800 bis 4000 russischen Artilleriegranaten (such dir raus, was stimmt, ich weiss es nicht), um einen einzigen ukrainischen Soldaten zu töten, bei gleichzeitig ca. 50 zivilen Verlusten.
> Ist halt mistig ineffektiv...







compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Himmars und Co. wohl sehr lange.
> Fast doppelte Reichweite als russische Artillerie und ein Treffer und eine ganze Batterie mit 2, 3 oder 4 Geschützen ist ausgeschaltet.



Ich kann dir im Internet hunderte Videos teilen, wo ukrainische Truppen mit Arti und Drohnen punktgenau zerstört werden. Schreckliches Wort...
Dabei schauen sie ängstlich auf die Drohne die über ihnen kreist.
Wie viele solcher Videis gibt es von ukrainischen Seite? Am Anfang wurde das Netzt geflutet und jetzt ?

Himars als Gegenbatterie ? Dazu gehören aber noch mehr Dinge, wie Drohnen, EW Fähigkeiten, Radargeräte und alles in hoher Anzahl, auf der gesamten Front.
Das sehe ich nicht.
Dazu funktioniert Himars mit GPS und Artis verlegen ziemlich schnell nach dem schießen.
Passt besser zu festen Zielen.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Frage Compi wie lange es dauert einen Piloten auszubilden ?


4 Jahre in Friedenszeiten


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was erreichen 20 Himars, wenn der Gegner mit Raketen und Marschflugkörpern deine Lager, Nachschubrouten und Ausbildungszentren vernichtet?


Wenn die Raketen und Flugkörper denn dann auch mal militärische Ziele treffen würden...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ein operativer Kessel bedeutet das Nachschubrouten im Bereich des Gegners liegen und unterbrochen werden können.
> Munition, Treibstoff, Schmierstoffe, Proviant.


Fakt ist, dass jede Kesselbemühung der Russen bis Dato gescheitert ist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir im Internet hunderte Videos teilen, wo ukrainische Truppen mit Arti und Drohnen punktgenau zerstört werden.


Hmmm... komisch, russische Drohnen, die funktionieren?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Himars als Gegenbatterie ? Dazu gehören aber noch mehr Dinge, wie Drohnen, EW Fähigkeiten, Radargeräte und alles in hoher Anzahl, auf der gesamten Front.


Nö, ein einziger Musk-Satellit reicht...


----------



## Optiki (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir im Internet hunderte Videos teilen, wo ukrainische Truppen mit Arti und Drohnen punktgenau zerstört werden. Schreckliches Wort...
> Dabei schauen sie ängstlich auf die Drohne die über ihnen kreist.
> Wie viele solcher Videis gibt es von ukrainischen Seite? Am Anfang wurde das Netzt geflutet und jetzt ?


Machen wir ein Spiel draus, ich such die Videos der Ukraine raus und wer mehr liefert, der gewinnt?

Ich kenne genug Videos wie die Russen treffen und auch wie sie super daneben schießen, es jedoch als Treffer betiteln.

Zu behaupten es gibt keine aktuellen Videos wie die Ukrainer etwas treffen oder wie Russen versuchen eine Drohne aus der Luft zu holen ist einfach nur naiv hoch 10. Da solltest du dringend dein Quellenverzeichnis erweitern und deine einseitige Brille ablegen.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> 4 Jahre in Friedenszeiten



Und dann ist er ein erfahrener Pilot ?



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn die Raketen und Flugkörper denn dann auch mal militärische Ziele treffen würden...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1n6VsGTgEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





compisucher schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass jede Kesselbemühung der Russen bis Dato gescheitert ist.



Mariupol, Sewerodonezk usw



compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm... komisch, russische Drohnen, die funktionieren?



KUB- BLA zB. Youtube



compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, ein einziger Musk-Satellit reicht



Wusste nicht das der Bilder liefert?


Optiki schrieb:


> Machen wir ein Spiel draus, ich such die Videos der Ukraine raus und wer mehr liefert, der gewinnt?
> 
> Ich kenne genug Videos wie die Russen treffen und auch wie sie super daneben schießen, es jedoch als Treffer betiteln.
> 
> Zu behaupten es gibt keine aktuellen Videos wie die Ukrainer etwas treffen oder wie Russen versuchen eine Drohne aus der Luft zu holen ist einfach nur naiv hoch 10. Da solltest du dringend dein Quellenverzeichnis erweitern und deine einseitige Brille ablegen.



Ich behaupte nicht das das von ukrainischen Seite nichts kommt, aber verdammt selten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sewerodonezk usw


Hast du dir den Kessel eingebildet?
Denn militärisch stattgefunden hat er nicht, denn da war nichts drinne, aber das ist auch schon den besten passiert, das der Berg gekreist hat und eben nichts dabei herausgekommen ist!


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und dann ist er ein erfahrener Pilot ?


Nein, combat-ready mit ca. 1.000-1.500 h Flugstunden.
die aktuellen Mindestanforderungen kenne ich nicht genau, gehe nur von mir aus.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Mariupol, Sewerodonezk usw


Unter Kessel verstehe ich militärisch eine größere Zangenbewegung über die Flanken , um großräumig den Gegner von Nachschub abzuschneiden und valide Truppenteile zu neutralisieren.
Mariupol mit evtl. 3-5000 Mann war eine Stadtverteidigung mit begrenzen Ressourcen und kein militärischer Erfolg, da kaum Großgerät von den Ukrianern erbeutet wurde.
Sewerodonezk war ein begrenzter Einkesselungsversuch.
Alleine dass ein größerer Teil der Ukrainer dann nach Lysychansk ausweichen konnte, zeigt, dass der Kessel nicht geschlossen wurde.



Tschetan schrieb:


> KUB- BLA zB. Youtube


ja, genau.
40km Reichweite und 3kg Gefechtskopf, ein Wunderwerk russischer Ingenieurskunst...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wusste nicht das der Bilder liefert?


Wieso Bilder?
GPS Daten mit wenigen cm Exaktheit reichen als Info für den Datencomputer vom Himmars.
Die Identifikation übernehmen dann Russen in Badehosen selber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Über einfache Triangulation der zwei (Sende- (?)) Masten im Hintergrund gelingt es selbst mir, die Position auf ca. 100 m genau zu bestimmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optiki (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ist zwar ein Video von einer Rakete und einem Gebäude, aber es sagt gar nichts aus. Die russische Seite behauptet viel wenn der Tag lang ist, aber ob es stimmt kann keiner sagen. Für mich haben sie keine Glaubwürdigkeit, aber wenn du das anders siehst, dann ist das ok. Der Ukraine nehme ich auch nicht alles ab, die betreiben leider viel whitewashing. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Mariupol, Sewerodonezk usw


war Severodonetsk eine erfolgreiche Einkesselung, bis jetzt habe ich dazu keine Daten gesehen, höchstens 50 POWs in einem Keller


Tschetan schrieb:


> KUB- BLA zB. Youtube


der beste Treffer den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war ein Zugfahrzeug, die meisten Videos sahen nicht nach guten Treffern mit hoher Zerstörungswirkung aus. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nicht das das von ukrainischen Seite nichts kommt, aber verdammt selten.


Nenne doch gerne deine Empfindung über die Verhältnisse. 

hier mal ein Account mit ein paar Beispielen oder glaubst du, die sind alle Wochen alt



			https://twitter.com/PaulJawin
		


also ich sehe jede Woche neue Videos, von runtergeholten Drohne, Artitreffer, Minenfelder, brennende Munilager, Angriffe mit Consumer Drohnen, wo die Soldaten am Boden gar nichts mitbekommen usw. 

Ich würde behaupten, seit HIMARS sieht es deutlich besser aus, davor hat die Ukraine viel mehr Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Kessel eingebildet?
> Denn militärisch stattgefunden hat er nicht, denn da war nichts drinne, aber das ist auch schon den besten passiert, das der Berg gekreist hat und eben nichts dabei herausgekommen ist!



Wie würdest du Mariupol definieren?
War das auch kein Kessel?


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie würdest du Mariupol definieren?
> War das auch kein Kessel?


Sicherlich was das ein Kessel, aber eben aus einer Stadtverteidigung heraus.
Aber großangelegte militärische Kesselschlachten und deren Ergebnis würde ich eher so sehen:








						Kesselschlacht bei Smolensk – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Verluste, links DR und rechts UdSSR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sicherlich was das ein Kessel, aber eben aus einer Stadtverteidigung heraus.
> Aber großangelegte militärische Kesselschlachten und deren Ergebnis würde ich eher so sehen:


Du musst doch gar nicht soweit gehen.
Erst hat Tschetan die Angriffe auf Kiew, Tschernihiw, Charkiw und Sumi als großes bestens *gelungenes* Ablenkungsmanöver bezeichnet, damit man die ukrainischen Truppen im Don Bass einkesseln kann und seit März, April (mir wurden sogar PMs dazu geschickt), trägt es das Mantra vor sich her, das die die ukrainischen Truppen im Don Bass alle verloren und eingekesselt sind.
Faktisch haben es die Russen mit einem ernormen Aufwand an Ari und Munition geschafft, die ukrainischen Truppen im Don Bass ein paar Kiliometer (hauptsächlich in der Oblast Luhansk) vor sich her zu schieben und bei den Ukrainern für nennenswerte Verluste gesorgt.
Seit den HIMARS Werfen ist genau damit Schluss, es gibt im Don Bass überhaupt keinen Angriffsschwung mehr und elemtare russische Truppenteile musten in die Regien Cherson verlegt werden, damit die Ukrainer da nicht einfach durchmaschieren.
Es hat ausser in Mariopol bis jetzt nicht ein einziges gelungenes taktisches oder strategisches Manöver/Durchbruch der Russischen Armee auf dem Schlachfeld in der Ukraine gegeben, alles wurde mit enormen Aufwand an Material, Ari, Menschen und Munition erkauft, und den Munitionsnachschub können die HIMARS eben jetzt nachhaltig unterbinden.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sicherlich was das ein Kessel, aber eben aus einer Stadtverteidigung heraus.
> Aber großangelegte militärische Kesselschlachten und deren Ergebnis würde ich eher so sehen:



Es ist nicht entscheidend wie groß ein " Kessel" ist. Kleine sind sogar leichter zu beseitigen und auch das entkommen des Gegners, ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, wenn deine Fluchtkorridore in einer operativen Einkreisung unter eigener Feuerkontrolle liegen. 
Dadurch lassen sich eigene Verluste reduzieren. 
Mariupol war eine Einkreisung und am Ende ein Kessel.
Die Gefahr einer Einkreisung,  zwingt einen  Gegner zur Entscheidung Truppen und Ausrüstung zu riskieren, oder sie zu retten und zurückzuziehen.
Das wurde dort verpasst/ ignoriert.

Ein negativer Aspekt einer Einkreisung, ist auch die Möglichkeit seine Arti von mehreren Seiten einzusetzen, was die Deckungsmöglichkeiten reduziert, vom fehlendem Nachschub ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mariupol war eine Einkreisung und am Ende ein Kessel.


Habe ich nicht bestritten.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Gefahr einer Einkreisung,  zwingt einen  Gegner zur Entscheidung Truppen und Ausrüstung zu riskieren, oder sie zu retten und zurückzuziehen.
> Das wurde dort verpasst/ ignoriert.


Das Binden von mehreren Tausend Soldaten, wenn nicht ganzer Divisionen der Russen durch die verschanzten Ukrainer im Asovstahlwerk wird, trotz des bitteren Verlusts von 1-2 Regimentern wohl eher als strategische Meisterleistung der ukrainischen Heeresführung in die Militärbücher eingehen.
Das hat den kompletten initialen Angriffsschwung der Invasoren im Südosten der Ukraine massiv abgebremst.
Es wurde nix verpasst oder ignoriert, wohl aber hat man in der Abwägung Frontdurchbruch im Südosten, noch größere Verluste an der Stelle bewußt die Gefangenschaft oder den Tod der Soldaten in Kauf genommen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ein negativer Aspekt einer Einkreisung, ist auch die Möglichkeit seine Arti von mehreren Seiten einzusetzen, was die Deckungsmöglichkeiten reduziert, vom fehlendem Nachschub ganz zu schweigen.


Ach , sach an.
Lesenswert hierzu:
Gaius Julius Cäsar "De Bello Gallico" und das Kapitel über die Einkesselung Alesias.
Wicki Kurzfassung:
_Nach seinem Sieg gab Vercingetorix seine erfolgreiche Defensivtaktik auf und griff die Truppen Caesars an, doch musste seine schlecht organisierte Reiterei eine Niederlage gegen jene Caesars hinnehmen, worauf er sich nach Alesia zurückzog. Caesar begann sofort, die Stadt mit einem etwa 35 Kilometer langen Wall zu belagern, doch war ein gallisches Entsatzheer auf dem Weg, um Vercingetorix zu befreien. In der darauffolgenden Schlacht, in der Caesar den Ausbruchsversuch des Vercingetorix abzuwehren und gleichzeitige Entlastungsangriffe zurückzuschlagen hatte, blieb er gegen die zahlenmäßig weit überlegenen Gallier siegreich._


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst doch gar nicht soweit gehen.
> Erst hat Tschetan die Angriffe auf Kiew, Tschernihiw, Charkiw und Sumi als großes bestens *gelungenes* Ablenkungsmanöver bezeichnet, damit man die ukrainischen Truppen im Don Bass einkesseln kann und seit März, April (mir wurden sogar PMs dazu geschickt), trägt es das Mantra vor sich her, das die die ukrainischen Truppen im Don Bass alle verloren und eingekesselt sind.
> Faktisch haben es die Russen mit einem ernormen Aufwand an Ari und Munition geschafft, die ukrainischen Truppen im Don Bass ein paar Kiliometer (hauptsächlich in der Oblast Luhansk) vor sich her zu schieben und bei den Ukrainern für nennenswerte Verluste gesorgt.
> Seit den HIMARS Werfen ist genau damit Schluss, es gibt im Don Bass überhaupt keinen Angriffsschwung mehr und elemtare russische Truppenteile musten in die Regien Cherson verlegt werden, damit die Ukrainer da nicht einfach durchmaschieren.
> Es hat ausser in Mariopol bis jetzt nicht ein einziges gelungenes taktisches oder strategisches Manöver/Durchbruch der Russischen Armee auf dem Schlachfeld in der Ukraine gegeben, alles wurde mit enormen Aufwand an Material, Ari, Menschen und Munition erkauft, und den Munitionsnachschub können die HIMARS eben jetzt nachhaltig unterbinden.



Dann widerlege mich?
Meinst du wirklich das 30k Fallschirmjäger ausreichen um eine Stadt wie Kiew einzunehmen? 

Wie viele Einheiten hingen bei Odessa herum, in Erwartung einer Seelandung, während die Russen von der Krim bis Cherson vorrückten? Das war eine Landenge, gut zu verteidigen.

Welche Gruppierungen wurden bei Sumi und Charkow gebunden, während Milizen Mariupol einkreisten und von jeder Hilfe abschnitten?

Was ist der Donbass?
Im Prinzip ein fortwährender Stadtkampf, Befestigungen  auf freiem flachen Feld,  Betonstellungen und Gräben, tief ausgebaut.  Teilweise " uneinnehmbar" wie Popasnaya und Pisky.
Dafür benötigt man Zeit.
Das Ergebnis?
Grausam und erschreckend.

Cherson?
Was ist da in einer Monatelangen Offensive der Ukraine erreicht worden? 
Nichts.
Man feuert Wochenlang Himars auf eine Brücke die nicht zusammenfällt,  während die Gegner schon einige Pontonbrücken aufgebaut haben, um den Nachschub zu organisieren.
Der Grund dafür, weshalb man die Brücke beschießt, wurde als Täuschungsmanöver definiert.








						Wurden russische Truppen in die Falle gelockt?: Das Rätsel der ausbleibenden ukrainischen Offensive im Süden
					

Mitte Juli kündigte Kiew eine große Offensive in Cherson im Süden der Ukraine an. Von der ist bisher wenig zu sehen. Was steckt dahinter? Eine Analyse.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Wie sollen 20 Himars strategischen Einfluß nehmen, wenn das Verhältnis von 1: 20 bei Arti und 4k: 50k Artigeschosse betrögt?

Dazu Transportwege zer und gestört. Munitionslager,  Reparaturpunkte, Treibstofflager,  Unterkünfte, die ständig zerstört werden?
Technik muss zur Reparatur ins Ausland transportiert werden.









						Panzerhaubitzen 2000 nach vier Wochen im Ukraine-Einsatz reparaturbedürftig
					

Berlin/Kiew. Mehrere der Ende Juni 2022 an die Ukraine gelieferten Panzerhaubitzen 2000 weisen offenbar bereits deutliche Verschleißerscheinungen auf und sind reparaturbedürftig. Wie der SPIEGEL weiter berichtet, hat die Ukraine das deutsche Verteidigungsministerium Mitte der Woche darüber…




					www.dbwv.de
				




100 Schuß am Tag sind zu viel.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das hat den kompletten initialen Angriffsschwung der Invasoren im Südosten der Ukraine massiv abgebremst.



Warum? Die dort stationierten Einheiten,  gehörten zur Creme de la Creme der ukrainischen Streitkräfte .
So ein richtiger Angriffsschwung,  kann da nicht so aufkommen, wenn man die ukrainischen Stellungen und Festungen sieht, die in 8 Jahren gebaut wurden.
Könnte man vielleicht mit Kursk vergleichen. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Gaius Julius Cäsar "De Bello Gallico" und das Kapitel über die Einkesselung Alesias.



Sicher ähnlich, da die russische Seite,  auch personell,  wesentlich schwächer ist.
Wenn man bedenkt das die USA mit Hilfstruppen, für Rakka und Mossul wesentlich länger benötigten, ist Mariupol schon sehr schnell gefallen.
Ich war sehr überrascht.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Die dort stationierten Einheiten,  gehörten zur Creme de la Creme der ukrainischen Streitkräfte .


Wer sagt das?
Mehr als Hälfte gehörten dem in die ukrainischen Armee eingegliederten  Asov-Rregiment an.
Das sind ex-paramilitärische Truppen, die meinethalben die Hälfte oder 2/3 der Kampfkraft einer regulären Armee haben.  Im Prinzip bewaffnete Zivilisten...


Tschetan schrieb:


> So ein richtiger Angriffsschwung,  kann da nicht so aufkommen, wenn man die ukrainischen Stellungen und Festungen sieht, die in 8 Jahren gebaut wurden.


?? hihihi...
Und dann rennen die Russen wochenlang gegen angeblich befestigte Stellungen an, statt großräumige Panzerbewegungen bis tief in die Ukraine vorzunehmen?
Brillante russische Armeeführung...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnte man vielleicht mit Kursk vergleichen.


?? Kursk war ne große Panzerschlacht 1943, die Stadt namensgebend...
Da war die deutsche Armee davor schon 2x rübergerutscht, da stand damals nix mehr außer ein paar Feldbefestigungen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher ähnlich, da die russische Seite,  auch personell,  wesentlich schwächer ist.


Die russische Seite ist, auch personell, wesentlich schwächer???
Die Möchtegernweltmacht greift mit auf dem Papier 1 Mio. Soldaten ein kleines Nachbarland an und ist schwächer??? - großer fail, es dann zu tun, oder?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das die USA mit Hilfstruppen, für Rakka und Mossul wesentlich länger benötigten, ist Mariupol schon sehr schnell gefallen.
> Ich war sehr überrascht.


Im Gegensatz zu den USA oder deren Verbündete, versuchte man, die Zivilbevölkerung in den genannten Städten nicht zu treffen.
Haben die Russen anders gemacht, alles geplättelt - sonst müssten sie ja nicht wieder aufbauen.

Und gerade nachgeschaut, ca. 3.800 bis 4.400 Ukrainer halten ca. 58.000 bis 67.000 Russen ca. 10 Wochen auf.
Sooo schlecht ist das nicht, oder?


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist der Donbass?
> Im Prinzip ein fortwährender Stadtkampf, Befestigungen auf freiem flachen Feld, Betonstellungen und Gräben, tief ausgebaut. Teilweise " uneinnehmbar" wie Popasnaya und Pisky.
> Dafür benötigt man Zeit.
> Das Ergebnis?
> Grausam und erschreckend.


Ähm, die Wehrmacht hat dafür ziemlich genau 1-1,5 Monate gebraucht, scheint nicht so wirklich uneinnehmbar zu sein.
Zum dem Rest deines Postes schenke ich mir jeden Kommentar, denn es gibt *unzählige* aktive Militärs, Militärs a.D., und zivile Experten die an Militäreinrichtungen und Universitäten unterrichten, die dich komplett widerlegt haben und die Sache völlig anders sehen, das kann man überall nachlesen, da muss ich nichts widerlegen.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm, die Wehrmacht hat dafür ziemlich genau 1-1,5 Monate gebraucht, scheint nicht so wirklich uneinnehmbar zu sein.


Hey, aber die meisten Divisionen der Wehrmacht gingen damals zu Fuss.
Die MÜSSEN zwangsläufig schneller als so T-72 Geraffel gewesen sein


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die MÜSSEN zwangsläufig schneller als so T-72 Geraffel gewesen sein


Bedenke das ganze fand im Oktober 1941 statt, ich sage nur zu Fuss, jedenfalls teilweise, durch den Schlamm und dann auch noch gekämpft. Die Füße der deutschen Soldaten waren damals schon ein technisches Meisterwerk...
Und man hat es mit der Logistik auch halbwegs hinbekommen.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mehr als Hälfte gehörten dem in die ukrainischen Armee eingegliederten Asov-Rregiment an.



Azow wurde von ausländischen Militärs ausgebildet und sehr gut ausgestattet.

"Beobachter das Asow-Regiment nun anders und sprechen von einer Eliteeinheit"








						Ukraine: Das Asow-Regiment – Neonazis oder Elitekämpfer? - Podcast
					

Die Ukraine verteidigt das Stahlwerk in Mariupol. Unter den Kämpfern, die dort ausharren: das Asow-Regiment. Seine Mitglieder sind als Helden berühmt, im Ausland ist es häufig als Hort Rechtsextremer berüchtigt.




					www.spiegel.de
				






compisucher schrieb:


> Und dann rennen die Russen wochenlang gegen angeblich befestigte Stellungen an, statt großräumige Panzerbewegungen bis tief in



In das Feuer der Arti und Panzerabwehr reiten und Verluste in Kauf nehmen ?



compisucher schrieb:


> ? Kursk war ne große Panzerschlacht 1943, die Stadt namensgebend...



Beschäftige dich mal mit den Verteidigungsringen der Sowjetarmee.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und gerade nachgeschaut, ca. 3.800 bis 4.400 Ukrainer halten ca. 58.000 bis 67.000 Russen ca. 10 Wochen auf.
> Sooo schlecht ist das nicht, oder?



Wo?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm, die Wehrmacht hat dafür ziemlich genau 1-1,5 Monate gebrauch



Deshalb haben sie ja auch gewonnen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb haben sie ja auch gewonnen.


Ich weiß nicht wie du Karten ließt, aber der Don Bass wurde von der Wehrmacht in einem Monat Oktober 1941 genommen und war dann fast 2 Jahre in Deutscher Hand.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Azow wurde von ausländischen Militärs ausgebildet und sehr gut ausgestattet.
> "Beobachter das Asow-Regiment nun anders und sprechen von einer Eliteeinheit"


Ja, alles klar...


Tschetan schrieb:


> In das Feuer der Arti und Panzerabwehr reiten und Verluste in Kauf nehmen ?


Ich denke, die Ukrainer hatten das alles nicht bei Kriegsbeginn...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Beschäftige dich mal mit den Verteidigungsringen der Sowjetarmee.


Das hieß als Deckname "Operation Zitadelle"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relevante Angriffe auf befestige russische Stellungen waren z. B. Minsk oder Brest, aber doch nicht auf Kursk, da wurde darüber gerutscht und fertig.
Willst du jetzt die Historie neu definieren, oder was?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo?


Zum Bleistift hier.








						Britischer Geheimdienst: Russische Armee erleidet Verluste bei Angriffen auf das Asow-Stahlwerk
					

Seit Wochen wird das Gelände des Stahlwerks in Mariupol von der russischen Armee belagert. Nicht nur das ukrainische Militär muss laut einem britischen Geheimdienstexperten Verluste hinnehmen. Auch die russische Armee wurde erheblich geschwächt. (Video: 20min/dsc)




					www.20min.ch
				



oder da








						Krieg in Osteuropa: Keine bestätigten Evakuierungen aus Stahlwerk in Mariupol, Ukraine meldet Zerstörung russischer Boote – das geschah an Tag 68
					

Es gibt noch keine bestätigten Evakuierungen aus dem Stahlwerk in Mariupol. Moskau bestätigt Explosionen auf russischem Staatsgebiet. Und die EU ringt um eine gemeinsame Position bei Energieimporten. Der Überblick.




					www.spiegel.de
				



oder dort








						Belagerung von Mariupol – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die russische Seite ist, auch personell, wesentlich schwächer???



Insgesamt kämpfen auf russischer Seite um die 180k Truppen, von denen mindestens 60-70k aus Donbassmilizen bestehen, mit viel alten Waffen, die auch erbeutet wurden.
Die Hauptangriffslast wird von diesen Einheiten getragen und Freiwilligen.
Die russische Armee ist da eher unterstützend tätig.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, alles klar...


Die Quelle sollte dir doch reichen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Ukrainer hatten das alles nicht bei Kriegsbeginn...


Was denkst du wie ihre Taktik aussah und warum fort Massen an Javelins usw herumlagen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Das hieß als Deckname "Operation Zitadelle"


Die Schlacht beim Kursker Bogen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Zum Bleistift hier.


Wo waren da so viele Russen, aber wenn das der britische Geheimfienst verkündet...
Der hat sich so oft geirrt.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Insgesamt kämpfen auf russischer Seite um die 180k Truppen, von denen mindestens 60-70k aus Donbassmilizen bestehen, mit viel alten Waffen, die auch erbeutet wurden.


Oh, man, ist klar.
Weil die Donbassmilizen seit Jahren nie mehr als 10k oder evtl. 20k auf die Beine gestellt haben, haben sie nun die vierfache Menge an Soldaten?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Hauptangriffslast wird von diesen Einheiten getragen und Freiwilligen.


Genau


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die russische Armee ist da eher unterstützend tätig.


Ja klar, sicherlich waren die Angreifer auf Kiew auch nur Tschetschenen und die auf Kharkiv welche aus Syrien.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Quelle sollte dir doch reichen?


Das herumreiten auf dem Asov-Regiment, die als REAKTION der terroristischen Separatisten im Donbass sich aufstellten, macht es nicht wahrer, dass wenn einzelne Asov-Soldaten rechtsradikal gesinnt wären, alle 42 Mio. Ukrainer es sind.
Die bittere Wahrheit ist leider, dass die einzigen echten Nazis in diesem Krieg russische Pässe haben und der Obernazi im Kreml sitzt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Schlacht beim Kursker Bogen?


So kann man es auch nennen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo waren da so viele Russen, aber wenn das der britische Geheimfienst verkündet...
> Der hat sich so oft geirrt.


Genau, die komplette westliche Presse lügt und alle Geheimdienste gleich mit.
Die Worte von Putin sind wie goldene, ewig geltende Salbung und die russische Staatspresse ein Hort der Wahrheit.
Und der FSB eröffnet demnächst eine KiTa in Berlin.


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2022)

Hallo!!

Wir haben ein eigenes Thema für den Ukraine-Krieg


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, die komplette westliche Presse lügt und alle Geheimdienste gleich mit.


Nein, es gibt auch bessere Beiträge.
Als ehemaliger Militär kannst du das vielleicht mehr akzeptieren?

Artikel in der August-Ausgabe der United States Marine Corps Gazette









						Hochrangiger Offizier des US Marine Corps bewundert die „revolutionäre“ Art und Weise, wie Russland seinen Krieg in der Ukraine geführt hat
					

Die Menschen im Westen, die die Mainstream-Medien lesen und ihnen zuhören, haben eine Reihe von Berichten über den Krieg in der Ukraine zu hören bekommen. Offenbar hat Russland seinen Krieg in der …




					uncutnews.ch
				





chill_eule schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Wir haben ein eigenes Thema für den Ukraine-Krieg



Wir diskutieren hier nur das militärische. 🙄


----------



## Mahoy (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt auch bessere Beiträge.
> Als ehemaliger Militär kannst du das vielleicht mehr akzeptieren?
> 
> Artikel in der August-Ausgabe der United States Marine Corps Gazette
> ...


Zerlegen wir das doch einmal: Uncut-News, eine berüchtigte Aluhut-Website, zitiert einen Artikel von SouthFront, einer Plattform für nutzergenerierten (also nicht redaktionell geprüften) Content.

Verfasser des dortigen Originalartikels ist Leon Tressel, ein nicht unbedingt prominenter, jedoch auch nicht gänzlich unbekannter Verfechter der steilen These, der von Russland durchgeführte Angriff auf die Ukraine wäre eigentlich ein Stellvertreterkrieg der USA gegen Russland.

Dabei beruft er sich wiederum auf einen nicht namentlich gekennzeichneten Artikel in der Marine Corps Gazette, in welchem im Wesentlichen auf die Unterschiede des aktuellen russischen Angriffs im Vergleich zu früheren, ähnlich gelagerten Vorstößen in der Sowjet- und Post-Sowjet-Ära eingegangen wird.
Durch selektives Zitieren bzw. Markieren wird dabei der Anschein erweckt, die dortige, nicht moralisch und/oder rechtlich wertende Analyse (Was übrigens das Wesen taktischer Analysen ist; sie bewerten das Geschehen rein vom Standpunkt der _militärischen_ Wirksamkeit im Rahmen eines begrenzten Szenarios.) würde Begeisterung ausdrücken, während tatsächlich - basierend auf den in der Ukraine angewandten Taktiken - in der eine Gefährdungsanalyse für den (hypothetischen) Fall vorgenommen wird, dass es beispielsweise zu Gefechten von US-Truppen mit russischen Truppen käme.

Mr. Tressel war übrigens noch im Februar auf der selben Plattform der festen Überzeugung, Russland habe definitiv nicht die  Absicht, in die Ukraine einzumarschieren.
Seine jüngste Analyse bewegt sich sowohl von der Methodik als auch von Stoßrichtung und nicht zuletzt von der fragwürdigen journalistischen Qualität her auf dem selben Level.


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren hier nur das militärische.


Aber ihr bewegt euch grad Alle hart an der Grenze


----------



## Optiki (23. August 2022)

Die teilnehmende Gäste bei den russischen Militärspielen haben ja teilweise ganz schön Probleme gehabt, als Lai ist das schon ein bisschen lustig.

mehrere Videos in dem Twitter Thread mit Beschreibungen





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1562138242207604737

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2022)

Das Volk friert, die Bundeswehr gibt mit Kriegsgerät an. So nicht! 









						"Die Bevölkerung friert im Winter, während die Bundeswehr zu Showzwecken Treibstoff verheizt"
					

Rund 300 Tonnen CO2 hat die Bundesluftwaffe auf der Internationalen Luft- und Raumfahrtausstellung freigesetzt. Für die Linksfraktion angesichts der Energiekrise ein Unding.




					utopia.de


----------



## brooker (27. August 2022)

Wenn man so will, dann sollte man jegliche kriegerische Auseinandersetzung und Benutzung von Kriegsgerät sein lassen. Die Co2 Einsparungen wären gefühlt enorm!


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Volk friert, die Bundeswehr gibt mit Kriegsgerät an. So nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer genau friert in Deutschland aktuell bei +30°?

PS: 
Die Nachricht selbst könnte allein durch das Anklicken deutlich mehr als 300 to CO2 verursacht haben:




__





						Laden…
					





					start-green.net


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wer genau friert in Deutschland aktuell bei +30°?


Frag in 4 Monaten noch mal nach.


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag in 4 Monaten noch mal nach.


Dann antworten diejenigen, die bereits in den letzten Wintern ständig gefroren haben, egal wie viel geheizt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann antworten diejenigen, die bereits in den letzten Wintern ständig gefroren haben, egal wie viel geheizt wurde.


Ich muss 50% mehr bezahlen als noch vor 3 Monaten. Und teuer wird es bleiben.
Frieren muss bei uns keiner, aber von was soll ich meine Domina bezahlen?


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> ..., aber von was soll ich meine Domina bezahlen?


Vielleicht ergibt sich eine Win-Win-Situation, wenn Du ihr ein warmes Zimmer in deiner Wohnung anbietest?


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss 50% mehr bezahlen als noch vor 3 Monaten. Und teuer wird es bleiben.
> Frieren muss bei uns keiner, aber von was soll ich meine Domina bezahlen?


Na, gar nicht! Was soll sie denn dagegen machen? Sie könnte dich nur verhauen, und das willst du doch gerade.   

Aber mal wieder ernsthaft, gegen höhere Preise hilft nicht viel außer bewusster heizen, auf die eine oder andere liebe (aber manchmal auch schlechte) Gewohnheit zu verzichten und notfalls das Geld anderswo einzusparen.

Eine zu diesem Thread passende militärische Lösung fällt mir dazu jedenfalls nicht ein.


----------



## seahawk (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wer genau friert in Deutschland aktuell bei +30°?
> 
> PS:
> Die Nachricht selbst könnte allein durch das Anklicken deutlich mehr als 300 to CO2 verursacht haben:
> ...


CO2 produzieren um den Militarismus zu zelebrieren ist heute nicht mehr akzeptabel. Ich fordere ein Grounding der Luftwaffe und ein Fahrverbot für Bundeswehreinheiten um die Energiekrise zu lindern.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2022)

... kurze Anmerkung zur Verwendung der Panzerwaffe in Städten: der Panzer ist der Unterstützer der Infanterie in Form von bewegter Deckung für ein Überqueren von Schusslinien, gibt Sperrfeuer und gezieltes Feuer auf ausgemachte Stellungen aus der Distanz und kann mit technischem KnowHow als Fernaufklärer dienen.

Die Regeln sind einfach: der Panzer durchfährt keinen Straßenzug der nicht mindestens einseitig unter fester Kontrolle steht. Das primäre Ziel ist, dass der Panzer nur durch save-Land fährt insbesonders in Städten mit 3+ Häusern oder erhöhten Positionen. Der Panzer ist stetig in Bewegung sofern er nicht in Volldeckung steht. Der Schussraum wird aus der Deckung im vorgeladenem, Ziel suchemdem Zustand angefahren. Schussangabe spätestens binnen 3 Sekunden nach Stillstand. Es gilt, lieber kein Volltreffer landen aber dafür selbst nicht getroffen werden. Die Anfahrtswege zum Schissraum sind wenn möglich zu variieren. Nebel und Blendkörper gehören dazu. Es variiert die Panzerwaffe im Vorrücken in schnellen Radpanzer mit hoher Schussfrequenz oder/und Ketten oder Radpanzer mit wirkungsvollerer Hauptwaffe.
Die Infanterie sickert in freigeschossene Räume und klärt auf und die Panzerwaffe beginnt die Säuberung von vorn.
Das Ganze kann/wird gepaart mit Artillerie und Mörser unterstützt und kombiniert werden. Die Kommunikation 
und Aufklärung erfolgt durch die Infanterie, Drohnen, spezielle Fernaufklärer, Nachtsicht/
Wärmebild der Fahrzeuge sowie durch arkustische/technische Aufklärung im Feld.
Die Panzerwaffe ist in diesem Fall der schnell vorfahrende Booster aufs bekannte Ziel.

Bedeutet: die Schwachstelle des Deckels ist für den Gegner im direkten Feuer durch Infanterie nicht vorhanden, sofern die Regeln eingehalten werden und die Infantrie ihren Job macht!

Artillerie/Mörser des Gegners könnte bei Mehrfachanfahrten den Deckel nutzen. Dafür sind u.a. die Käfige installiert. Teilweise werden Sandsäcke aufgelegt.

Anmerkung mit Bezug auf UKR: es wird bei Anwendung dieser Taktik nur das zerstört, was der Feind als Deckung genutzt hat. Wenn der Feind ganze Häuserblocks besetzt hat oder Verminungen vorliegen wird Platz mit Artilleriefeuer geschaffen. 

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist Mariupol. Wenn man sich die Häuser anschaut ist zu erkennen, dass meist die strategisch guten und sicheren Positionen unter Feuer lagen. Sprich, da hatten sich die Verteidiger eingerichtet und hat der Russe reingehalten. Das Feuer entsteht bei der Verwendung von Spreng/Splittergranaten, welche das Mobiliar entzünden. Ohne Feuerwehr breitet sich das Feuer auf der Etage und nach oben hin aus.

Aus Gründen des Urheberechtes an den Bilder nur ein Link: https://www.google.com/search?q=mariupol+bilder&client

Aktion und Reaktion, jedes Schlachtfeld erzählt dir seine Geschichte!


----------



## Tschetan (31. August 2022)

Hier ein Artikel von von 2019 über die russischen Drohnenrntwicklung und Ausrüstung. 
Ist also schon etwas her. 
Könnte einige Standounkte erschüttern?









						Russia's Rapid UAV Expansion - Armada International
					

Russia has taken to UAV operations in a big way - with a huge expansion in systems. David Oliver reports for Armada International.




					www.armadainternational.com


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier ein Artikel von von 2019 über die russischen Drohnenrntwicklung und Ausrüstung.
> Ist also schon etwas her.
> Könnte einige Standounkte erschüttern?
> 
> ...


Danke für den Artikel.
Wenn der stimmt und du die Meinung des Autors teilst, steht hier schwarz auf weiss das direkte Engagement Russlands im Donbass Konflikt in der Zeit vor dem Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für den Artikel.
> Wenn der stimmt und du die Meinung des Autors teilst, steht hier schwarz auf weiss das direkte Engagement Russlands im Donbass Konflikt in der Zeit vor dem Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine:


Dies.

Und weil das russische Drohnenprogramm außerdem so wahnsinnig fortschrittlich und erfolgreich ist, will/muss Russland jetzt Drohnen im Iran (!) einkaufen.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dies.
> 
> Und weil das russische Drohnenprogramm außerdem so wahnsinnig fortschrittlich und erfolgreich ist, will/muss Russland jetzt Drohnen im Iran (!) einkaufen.


Na ja, Drohnen mit 3kg Kampfmittelzuladung (der berühmte zielgerichtete Abwurf einer Handgranate) ist halt eher Kinderspielzeug.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für den Artikel.
> Wenn der stimmt und du die Meinung des Autors teilst, steht hier schwarz auf weiss das direkte Engagement Russlands im Donbass Konflikt in der Zeit vor dem Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine:
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und?
Klar werden due Waffen und Ausrüstung erhalten haben, aber darum ging es nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dies.
> 
> Und weil das russische Drohnenprogramm außerdem so wahnsinnig fortschrittlich und erfolgreich ist, will/muss Russland jetzt Drohnen im Iran (!) einkaufen.



Hast du eine amtliche Quelle, einen Beweis und keine Vermutung, Meinung, Behauptung? 
Ich glaube das erst, wenn man ein Wrack zeigt.

Abgesehen davon, will ja der Iran die für Ägypten gedachten Su-35 von den Russen kaufen. Die dürfen immer noch im Flugzeugwerk herum.

Scheinbar herrscht bei den Russen kein Mangel? Schließlich sollen sie ja sogar Waschmaschinen demontieren...


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, will ja der Iran die für Ägypten gedachten Su-35 von den Russen kaufen.


Na, nach den herausragenden Leistungen bei der Erringung der absoluten Luftherrschaft Russlands in der Ukraine wird sich der alte Ägypter gesagt haben:
Mal schauen, ob es nicht doch bessere Modelle irgendwo anders gibt.

Und der Iran sagt sich:
Keiner sonst auf der Welt verkauft mir was Gescheites, also nehme ich billige Russenjäger mit Waschmaschinenchip, bevor ich gar nix mehr habe.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na, nach den herausragenden Leistungen bei der Erringung der absoluten Luftherrschaft Russlands in der Ukraine wird sich der alte Ägypter gesagt haben:
> Mal schauen, ob es nicht doch bessere Modelle irgendwo anders gibt.
> 
> Und der Iran sagt sich:
> Keiner sonst auf der Welt verkauft mir was Gescheites, also nehme ich billige Russenjäger mit Waschmaschinenchip, bevor ich gar nix mehr habe.



Ich habe immer im Kopf das du ein ehemaliger Militärpilot bist.

Wie willst du mit deinen derzeitigen Infornationen, die Leistung beurteilen können?


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe immer im Kopf das du ein ehemaliger Militärpilot bist.
> 
> Wie willst du mit deinen derzeitigen Infornationen, die Leistung beurteilen können?


Och ,das ist einfach.
Absolute Luftüberlegenheit bei mittlerweile mind. 3facher Zerstörung der ukrainischen Luftwaffe bedeutet:

z. B. 
Überall russische Kondensstreifen von hoch fliegenden Bombern und Aufklärern in der ukrainischen Luft.
Überall Einsatz von Luftlandetruppen per Fallschirm oder Helikopter überall an systemreleanten Punkten in der Ukraine.
Einsatz von Kampfhubschraubern an der Front.
Jagd-Patrouillen bis an die polnische Grenze, um zu zeigen, wie mächtig die russische Luftwaffe ist.
usw, etc. blablabla.

All das sehe ich nicht.
Ich sehe wenige Videos von schlecht geplanten und schlecht ausgeführten Tieflügen von ein paar antiken SU-25 Gefechtsfeldabriegelungsflugzeugen.
Und ich sehe nette Spielzeugdrohnen, denen es tatsächlich gelingt, eine Handgranate mit einer Treffergenauigkeit von 10 m abzuwerfen.

Ja, was soll ich denn davon halten...?

Dilettantismus ist ja schon fast schmeichelhaft.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du eine amtliche Quelle, einen Beweis und keine Vermutung, Meinung, Behauptung?
> Ich glaube das erst, wenn man ein Wrack zeigt.


Wann du etwas glaubst, mein lieber Tschetan, ist mittlerweile gänzlich rektalpassant. Du schmeißt hier ständig irgend etwas rein, wirst widerlegt. wischst daraufhin das Thema beiseite und zündest sofort die nächste Nebelkerze, worauf sich das ganze Spiel wiederholt.

Für was genau möchtest du denn nun eine "amtliche Quelle, einen Beweis"? Dafür, dass Russland iranische Drohnen kaufen will oder dafür, _warum_ Russland iranische Drohne kaufen will?
Letzteres sollte man sich mit ein wenig Nachdenken unschwer erschließen können: Russland kauft ganz sicherlich keine Drohen, weil es selbst so viel gute zur Verfügung hat.

Was Ersteres angeht, ist es praktisch unmöglich, dass du nichts davon mitbekommen hast. Das ging durch sämtliche Medien (sogar russische, wenn auch mit anderem Tenor).
Und vor allem wird es weiter verfolgt, weil es offenbar auch beim Drohnen-Shopping leichte Schwierigkeiten gibt:









						Russland erhält erste Drohnen aus dem Iran – und hat technische Probleme
					

Erste iranische Drohnen sind laut Medienberichten in Russland eingetroffen, um neue Angriffe auf das Nachbarland Ukraine zu ermöglichen. Doch wie sich nun herausstellt, gibt es offenbar technische Probleme. Nach Geheimdienstinformationen haben die vielfach angepriesenen Drohen technische Mängel.




					www.rnd.de
				











						Allianz der Paria-Staaten: Iran schickt kaputte Drohnen an Russland
					

Russland soll für seinen Angriffskrieg auf die Ukraine nun erste Drohnen aus dem Iran erhalten haben. Putins Truppen seien aber „nicht zufrieden“.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				











						Ukraine-News: ++ Iran liefert laut Pentagon erste Kampfdrohnen an Russland ++ - WELT
					

Die russischen Truppen haben Kampfdrohnen aus dem Iran erhalten – das berichtet das US-Verteidigungsministerium. Allerdings deute sich an, dass viele der Drohnen fehlerhaft seien. Mehr im Liveticker.




					www.welt.de
				











						Rüstung - Russland hat offenbar Probleme mit iranischen Drohnen
					

Russland soll nach US-Informationen große Probleme mit Drohnen aus dem Iran haben, die der Kreml in seinem Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine einsetzen will.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Och ,das ist einfach.
> Absolute Luftüberlegenheit bei mittlerweile mind. 3facher Zerstörung der ukrainischen Luftwaffe bedeutet:
> 
> z. B.
> ...



Ich staune.
Da es Ukraine betrifft,  sollten wir dort schreiben.
Es läßt sich aber feststellen, das du an den üblichen Narrativen festhängst , was einen sachlichen Blick verhindert. 
Bist du gegen S-300 und Co geflogen?
Für welche Anzshl an Flügen wurde damals pro Pilot geplant? 
1 oder 1,5 Flüge?


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2022)

Ukraine unzufrieden mit westlichen Waffen, die dauernd kaputt gehen: 









						ASB Military News
					

Ukrainian media publish a list of serious malfunctions with Western weapons  🇺🇸 Howitzer M777: After frequent firing, the barrel does not fully return to its original position, which further disables the gun; after 30 shots, the bolt wedge needs serious maintenance.  🇺🇸 SAU M109: Due to intense...




					t.me


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was Ersteres angeht, ist es praktisch unmöglich, dass du nichts davon mitbekommen hast. Das ging durch sämtliche Medien







__





						About Iranian "UAVs".
					

US media continue to spread this BS about Iranian UAVs for Russia. Here is official statement from Kremlin from July 19 as reported by NTV: ...




					smoothiex12.blogspot.com
				




Ich registriere einfach mal die Meinung und die Aussage des Kremels.

"Der Kreml dementiert Berichte, wonach Wladimir Putin mit iranischen Führern über den Kauf von Drohnen gesprochen habe. Der russische Präsidentenberater Juri Uschakow sagte, Putin habe Drohnenkäufe weder mit dem iranischen Präsidenten Ibrahim Raisi noch mit dem Obersten Führer Ali Khamenei besprochen.

Iran verneint.

Die USA glauben das Russland beabsichtigt.

Was also? 

Achso, und die Iraner liefern kaputte Drohnen, als Werbung?


----------



## Optiki (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Kremel hat schon mehrmals zu diesem Konflikt gelogen und Berichte von Medien sind keine Meinung.

Hast ja wieder die beste Quelle aus dem Hut gezaubert, schon nach den ersten Sätzen würde ich die Website nie wieder aufmachen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was also?


tatsächlich werden wir es erst sehen, wenn es Aufnahmen von der Lieferung oder vom Einsatz gibt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Achso, und die Iraner liefern kaputte Drohnen, als Werbung?


Es werden da Berichte zitiert, wonach es technische Probleme gibt, kann bei Produkt Präsentation doch mal passieren.

Zum Thema Drohnen hatte ich im Ukraine Thema schon mal pro russische Quellen zitiert, welche sagten, es würde an  Orlan Drohnen fehlen, also wäre es schon vorstellbar. Es werden ebenfalls per Crowdfunkding den Separatisten  Drohnen bezahlt, das würde es ja nicht geben, wenn es tonnenweise Orlan oder andere Drohnen geben würde.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Hast ja wieder die beste Quelle aus dem Hut gezaubert, schon nach den ersten Sätzen würde ich die Website nie wieder aufmachen



Er gibt die Quellen an.
Ja, es tut weh was er schreibt.




Optiki schrieb:


> Es werden ebenfalls per Crowdfunkding den Separatisten Drohnen bezahlt



Immer daran denken das diese Leute nicht die russische Armee repräsentieren


Laß uns solche Dinge aber im UKT besprechen.


----------



## Optiki (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Er gibt die Quellen an.
> Ja, es tut weh was er schreibt.


Bitte kein Kindergarten anfangen hier, wenn du nicht mehr in der Lage bist, zu schreiben, ohne aus deiner Scheinrolle zu fallen, muss man sich in Zukunft überlegen, ob es noch sinnvoll ist, dir zu antworten. 

Wenn Russland so viele Drohnen hätte, dann könnten sie auch mehr abgeben, dieses Crowdfunding zieht sich bei den Russen durch viele Einheiten, obwohl sie doch so überlegen sind und alles haben müssten.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Scheinrolle



Was willst du mir unterstellen?


Du solltest darauf achten um welche Drohnen es geht. Was fehlt sind diese einfachen Drohnen, die um die 250-300 Euro kosten.
Es ist traurig,  mit wie wenig wenig Geld, Leben  vernichtet werden.


----------



## Optiki (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was willst du mir unterstellen?


Du brauchst nicht so tun, als würdest du der Konversation nicht folgen können. Ich habe dich angesprochen und deinen Quelle kritisiert, da brauchst du nicht so tun, als würde ich von @Mahoy reden.

Auch wenn seine Quellen keinen sachfesten Beweis liefern, sind sie 100mal besser, als deine Website die vlt qualitativ sein soll und dann die Feststellung trifft, die Aussage der USA ist "BS".


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Auch wenn seine Quellen keinen sachfesten Beweis liefern, sind sie 100mal besser, als deine Website die vlt qualitativ sein soll und dann die Feststellung trifft, die Aussage der USA ist "BS".



Yep, ist vielleicht drastisch, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten, das es bis auf Vermutungen, nichts handfestes gibt und der Bericht von 2019 zeigt, das man auch damals schon ein großes Angebot besaß. 

Was einfach bei vielen Armeen nicht so sehr ernst genommen wurde, war die Ausrüstung von kleinen Gruppen mit kleinen Drohnen.

Gestern habe ich beim Gassi gehen mit den Hunden, einem "Drohnenpilot " zugeschaut und bewusst versucht diese Kiste im Blick zu behalten.
Selbst wenn man sie sieht, verliert man sie schnell aus dem Blickfeld und als ich sie meiner Frau zeigen wollte, konnte sie nichts erkennen.

Dies sind auch Geräte, die man nicht durch Rüstungsbetriebe herstellen muß, weil China sie Konkurrenzlos billig herstellt.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich beim Gassi gehen mit den Hunden, einem "Drohnenpilot " zugeschaut und bewusst versucht diese Kiste im Blick zu behalten.
> Selbst wenn man sie sieht, verliert man sie schnell aus dem Blickfeld und als ich sie meiner Frau zeigen wollte, konnte sie nichts erkennen.
> 
> Dies sind auch Geräte, die man nicht durch Rüstungsbetriebe herstellen muß, weil China sie Konkurrenzlos billig herstellt.


Du willst jetzt allen Ernstes Spielzeuge mit militärischen Drohnen vergleichen, die nicht nur einen ganz anderen Flugmodus (eher Flugzeug als Helikopter) und viel größere Reichweite/Flugdauer haben, deutlich stärker motorisiert sind, mehr Waffenlast tragen können (Wenn es nicht gerade halbfunktionale iranische Nachbauten abgestürzter US-Drohnen sind ...) und oftmals auch teilautark operieren können, bis jemand die Steuerung übernimmt?

Beispielsweise ist die iranische Saeqeh-Drohne ein Nachbau der us-amerikanischen RQ-170.
Wenn man so etwas in der Nachbarschaft herumfliegen sieht, bequatscht man das nicht mit der Holden, sondern wirft sich mit einem Hechtsprung ins nächste Kellerloch, egal wie tief es sein mag. Nur für den Fall, das.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt allen Ernstes Spielzeuge mit militärischen Drohnen vergleichen, die nicht nur einen ganz anderen Flugmodus (eher Flugzeug als Helikopter) und viel größere Reichweite/Flugdauer haben, deutlich stärker motorisiert sind, mehr Waffenlast tragen können (Wenn es nicht gerade halbfunktionale iranische Nachbauten abgestürzter US-Drohnen sind ...) und oftmals auch teilautark operieren können, bis jemand die Steuerung übernimmt?
> 
> Beispielsweise ist die iranische Saeqeh-Drohne ein Nachbau der us-amerikanischen RQ-170.
> Wenn man so etwas in der Nachbarschaft herumfliegen sieht, bequatscht man das nicht mit der Holden, sondern wirft sich mit einem Hechtsprung ins nächste Kellerloch, egal wie tief es sein mag. Nur für den Fall, das.



Yep, allen Ernstes.
Ich habe Aufnahmen gesehen wie Kommandos, mit einem Videooperator , der das Gelände vor ihnen aufklärt, zusammen vorrücken. 
Außerdem haben sie eine solche Reichweite, das du damit in vorderer Linie, der Arti die Ziele zuweisen und korrigieren kannst. 
Auch in Stadtkampf wichtig. Du kannst hinter Häusern, Mauern und andere Deckungen aufklären. 
Sie werden vernetzt, so das diese Informationen in das Datennetzt eingespeist werden und allgemein zur Verfügung stehen, um in kürzester Zeit bekämpft zu werden.
Einfach beängstigend. 

https://www.dji.com/de/mavic-3/video  nur ein Beispiel der eingesetzten Geräte. 
Sind auch schwer auszuschalten, wenn nicht die entsprechende Ausrüstung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Yep, allen Ernstes.
> Ich habe Aufnahmen gesehen wie Kommandos, mit einem Videooperator , der das Gelände vor ihnen aufklärt, zusammen vorrücken.


Das ist schön, hat nur (wieder einmal) nur wenig mit dem Thema zu tun. ja, es gibt Drohnen. Das ist ja mal ganz was Neues!

Russland besitzt jedoch ganz offensichtlich keine nennenswerte Drohnenflotte; weder schwere Kampfdrohnen noch leichte Aufklärungs- und/oder Kamikaze-Drohnen. Sonst hätten sie diese längst eingesetzt um ihre beträchtlichen  Verluste zu verringern. Und sie würden jetzt nicht versuchen, extern Material (zweifelhafter Qualität) einzukaufen.

Und deine einzige (!) Quelle, die dieser Beschaffung widerspricht,  ist das obskure Blog eines gescheiterten Sowjetoffiziers, der für Totengesänge auf die USA bekannt ist und sich ansonsten auf den Kreml beruft, dessen Dementi die Atemluft nicht wert sind, welche für selbige verschwendet wurde.
Und als dir das bereits unter die Nase gerieben wurde (Wenn auch nicht ganz so unverblümt wie nun von mir ...), hast du deine übliche Vermeidungsstrategie gefahren und auf Anekdoten über Spaziergänge mit deiner Frau Gattin gewechselt, bei dem ihr Spielzeugdrohnen beobachtet habt.

Und findest du es nicht auch ein wenig erstaunlich, das Russland bisher davon Abstand genommen hat, _irgendein_ Teil seines angeblich vorhandenes modernen Arsenals im praktischen Einsatz zu zeigen, obwohl die Russen ansonsten quasi ständig im Angebermodus sind, was sie angeblich  alles haben und können?


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich staune.
> Da es Ukraine betrifft,  sollten wir dort schreiben.
> Es läßt sich aber feststellen, das du an den üblichen Narrativen festhängst , was einen sachlichen Blick verhindert.


Narrative? Beobachtete Realität...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bist du gegen S-300 und Co geflogen?
> Für welche Anzshl an Flügen wurde damals pro Pilot geplant?
> 1 oder 1,5 Flüge?


Gegen eine Rakete fliegt man nicht, man weicht aus und jammt in dem Fall.
Die Grumble war damals relativ einfach zu bekämpfen, da fliegende Laternenmasten keine all zu große Manöver ausführen können.

20

Konkret habe ich im Rahmen eines -äh- Wettbewerbs gegen die SU-27 (Tja, 1989 hatte die USAF schon die Maschine, früher als mancher Pilot der UDSSR ) >10 mal mit der F4F (Natodiesel -hallo!) im simulierten Kampf gesiegt, standoff und dogfight, keine Gegentreffer.
Ist halt ein lausiges Stück Blech mit großen Schwächen.
Die Triebwerke sind OK.
Und ich war definitiv nicht der Beste...eher Mittelfeld


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Narrative? Beobachtete Realität...
> 
> Gegen eine Rakete fliegt man nicht, man weicht aus und jammt in dem Fall.
> Die Grumble war damals relativ einfach zu bekämpfen, da fliegende Laternenmasten keine all zu große Manöver ausführen können.
> ...



Schaue noch einmal in deinem Fliegerbuch nach ob es wirklich eine Su war?
Ich schätze eher eine Mig-27, oder max eine Su-22.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCJDhH1Yips

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  hätte man diese Veranstaltung ja nicht durchführen müssen?

Übrigens sahen die Top Guns gegen die deutschen Mig-29 bei Red Flag Übungen auch nicht gut aus.
Mit einer Phantom gegen Su-27 im Dogfight gewonnen. 😉 
Schon alleine der Helm in der Su war doch der Phantom Generationen voraus, weil Blicke " töten" können. 






						Helmsucher - frwiki.wiki
					






					de.frwiki.wiki


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaue noch einmal in deinem Fliegerbuch nach ob es wirklich eine Su war?
> Ich schätze eher eine Mig-27, oder max eine Su-22.


Nein, SU-27, wenn du die google Maschine anschmeisst findest du sie (es gab mehrere) sogar (vielleicht) mit den USAF Kennungen.
Eine ist, soweit bekannt, sogar noch im Dienst.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens sahen die Top Guns gegen die deutschen Mig-29 bei Red Flag Übungen auch nicht gut aus.


Die eine noch lausigere Maschine ist.
Und es war nicht redflag, oder glaubst du, man tut öffentlich Kund, wann, wie und wo genau mit echten Feindflugzeugen trainiert wird?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit einer Phantom gegen Su-27 im Dogfight gewonnen. 😉


Genau, glaube aber nicht, dass ich im Rahmen eines OffTopic Bereichs in einem PC Forum dazu Internas ausplaudere.
Die Phantom hat(te) Vorteile und wenn man weiss, wie und wann man diese nutzt und der Gegner bestimmte Schwächen hat, kann das schon mal passieren...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Schon alleine der Helm in der Su war doch der Phantom Generationen voraus, weil Blicke " töten" können.


Man braucht keinen Helm mit eingebauten HUD, wenn man weiss, wie und wo genau seine eigene Maschine ist.
Es ist eine Erleichterung bei hohen g-Zahlen, primär im engen dogfight, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die eine noch lausigere Maschine ist.
> Und es war nicht redflag, oder glaubst du, man tut öffentlich Kund, wann, wie und wo genau mit echten Feindflugzeugen trainiert wird?




Jaja, absolut lausig....

"Die MiG-29 eröffnet einem Kampfpiloten ganz neue Perspektiven", sagt der 33-jährige Regensburger Pepperl, der sich von der F-4 auf die MiG hat umschulen lassen. Sie ist, sagen Piloten, außerordentlich agil, hat leistungsstarke Triebwerke und eine hervorragende Aerodynamik. Sie benötigt eine minimale Startstrecke von nur 250 Metern und hält, theoretisch, eine Belastung von bis zu neun G - das neunfache der Erdbeschleunigung - aus. Ihre Höchstgeschwindigkeit liegt bei etwa Mach 2.3, mehr als doppelter Schallgeschwindigkeit."









						"Wir sind gegen einen Mythos geflogen" - WELT
					

23 russische MiG-29-Jagdflugzeuge der Bundeswehr sind die Attraktion bei internationalen Übungen - Doch die Flugstunden sind teuer, die Wartung ist aufwändig




					www.welt.de
				




Mmh,  sogar bei Welt ?

Sogar im Playboy!





__





						Deutsche Piloten sind die besseren Russen
					





					www.fabulousfulcrums.de
				




Was soll man da von deinem Urteil halten?
Kritikpunkte wie Fehlende Reichweite und eine eher kurze Kampfdistanz, waren für ihre gedachte Aufgabe als " Frontjäger" sekundär.
Dafür zB Kurzstartfähigkeit auf Graspisten.

Zum Thema Helm. War 1990 scheinbar immer noch was besonderes. 

"Was im „Schlem“-Modus geschieht, lässt Nato-Piloten noch immer schaudern. Er aktiviert ein Zielokular im Pilotenhelm: Von nun an tötet der Blick des Flugzeugführers. Jede Bewegung des Kopfes geht an den Waffenrechner, der per Sprachcomputer das Feuer freigibt. Dann wird mit Hilfe des Helmvisiers eine Luftkampfrakete verschossen, die mit mehr als doppelter Schallgeschwindigkeit ihr Ziel ansteuert und dabei Richtungsänderungen bis zum 45fachen der Erdbeschleunigung ausführt. Entkommen: ausgeschlossen"


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jaja, absolut lausig....


Genau...


Tschetan schrieb:


> "Was im „Schlem“-Modus geschieht, lässt Nato-Piloten noch immer schaudern. Er aktiviert ein Zielokular im Pilotenhelm: Von nun an tötet der Blick des Flugzeugführers. Jede Bewegung des Kopfes geht an den Waffenrechner, der per Sprachcomputer das Feuer freigibt.


Hehehe...finde selbst den Fehler... Tipp = gelb
Was glaubst du, wie lange ein solcher Rechenvorgang in einem Flugzeug dauert, dessen Platine sowjetischer Bauart aus Mitte der 1980ger stammt?
Du hast soeben selber einen gravierenden und schlecht funktionierenden Nachteil des Jets genannt, ohne das ich was schreiben musste.

Wurde hoffentlich derweil mit Waschmaschinenchips upgegradet...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann wird mit Hilfe des Helmvisiers eine Luftkampfrakete verschossen, die mit mehr als doppelter Schallgeschwindigkeit ihr Ziel ansteuert und dabei Richtungsänderungen bis zum 45fachen der Erdbeschleunigung ausführt. Entkommen: ausgeschlossen"


Yo, und was glaubst du, wie schnell ist der Finger auf dem Stick?

Die Archer soll angeblich gut  sein, steht ja überall, so offiziell.
Nur merkwürdig, dass von ca. 50 verschossenen Archer im Großraum Naher Osten bisher kein einziges "westliches" Flugzeug abgeschossen wurde.
OK, die Israelis sind auch verdammt gut in dem Geschäft...


----------



## Tschetan (2. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, wie lange ein solcher Rechenvorgang in einem Flugzeug dauert, dessen Platine sowjetischer Bauart aus Mitte der 1980ger stammt?




Deshalb vieleicht ein Modus der im entscheidenden Momenten " eingeschaltet " wird?
Abgesehen davon, ab wann gab es das bei der BW, außer bei den geerbten Migs?
Fehlten da Platinen " russischer Bauart"?



compisucher schrieb:


> kein einziges "westliches" Flugzeug abgeschossen wurde.



Es kommt ja auch nicht auf die Ausbildung , Visier und Radargeräte an und da hatte kein Exportmodel eine vergleichbare Ausstattung wie sowjetische Maschinen.
Galt glaube ich auch für die NVA Migs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2022)

> Scholz weiter: „Unsere Armee muss zum Grundpfeiler konventioneller Verteidigung in Europa werden, zur am besten ausgestatteten Streitkraft in Europa!“ Scholz versprach, zusätzlich zum Sondervermögen über 100 Milliarden Euro mehr Geld für die Bundeswehr auszugeben: „Meine Aussage, dass wir den Verteidigungshaushalt kontinuierlich auf zwei Prozent des Bruttoinlandsprodukts heben, gilt! Damit können Sie planen.“











						Bundeswehrtagung in Berlin: Scholz will eine starke Armee
					

Der Kanzler wiederholt seine Zusagen für mehr Geld und Material. Die Opposition fordert mehr Waffen für die Ukraine, aber auch Amerika zögert bei Kampfpanzern.




					www.faz.net
				




So damit wäre das über das Sondervermögen hinweg auch geklärt.


----------



## brooker (16. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So damit wäre das über das Sondervermögen hinweg auch geklärt.



Geld ist nicht alles. Entscheidend ist was man daraus macht. Da musd sich einiges bedeutend ändern, sonst schießen wir mit zusammengerollten 5€ Scheinen auf den Gegner


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb vieleicht ein Modus der im entscheidenden Momenten " eingeschaltet " wird?
> Abgesehen davon, ab wann gab es das bei der BW, außer bei den geerbten Migs?
> Fehlten da Platinen " russischer Bauart"?
> [...]



Oder vielleicht bist du gar nicht Tschetan, sondern Manuel Neuer? 

Sorry, aber die Hälfte deiner Beiträge liest sich, satirisch dargestellt, etwa so: "Du hömma! Russland, ne, dat is sooo ein riesen Oschi! Dat hab ich letztens bei N24 gesehen. Wat n großes Land! Du, das kann isch mir beim besten Willen nich vorstellen, dass die nicht super stark sind. Und die ham ja auch soooo viele Panzer! Stell dir ma vor, die ballern alle gleischzeitig! Do, da bleibt aber kein Stein auf dem anderen! Hast du schonmal nen Panzer gesehen? So nen richtig großen?  Hömma, also, ich sach dir... "

Es gibt kein Naturgesetz, dass russische (oder ex-sowjetische) Technik gleich oder besser westlicher Technik sein muss. Aber das scheint bei dir irgendwie reflexhaft drin zu sei.


----------



## Mahoy (17. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Geld ist nicht alles. Entscheidend ist was man daraus macht. Da musd sich einiges bedeutend ändern, sonst schießen wir mit zusammengerollten 5€ Scheinen auf den Gegner


Vorbild Israel:  Es hat mit einer Personalstärke von ca. 170.000 nicht viel weniger als Deutschland mit ca. 184.000 und kommt, obwohl zudem keineswegs von Freunden umzingelt, mit weniger als der Hälfte unseres Budgets aus.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorbild Israel:  Es hat mit einer Personalstärke von ca. 170.000 nicht viel weniger als Deutschland mit ca. 184.000 und kommt, obwohl zudem keineswegs von Freunden umzingelt, mit weniger als der Hälfte unseres Budgets aus.


Das mit dem Budget glaube ich weniger, niemand weiß welche Schattenhaushalte es gibt (Israel hat offiziell auch keine  Atomwaffen) und welche(n) Rabatt(e) Israel gerade von den USA und auch Deutschland immer noch erhält, sprich andere finanzieren zumindestens teilweise die Waffen von Israel.
Das ist jetzt keine ausdrückliche Kritik, aber ich finde schon, wenn man die BW vergleicht und oder kritisiert, dann Äpfel mit Äpfel.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Budget glaube ich weniger, niemand weiß welche Schattenhaushalte es gibt (Israel hat offiziell auch keine  Atomwaffen) und welche(n) Rabatt(e) Israel gerde von den USA und auch Deutschland immer noch erhält, sprich andere finanzieren zumindestens teilweise die Waffen von Israel.



Absolut richtig.
Zumindest die USA und Deutschland finanzieren, oder liefern auch teilweise unentgeldlich, relativ regelmäßig, Waffensysteme an Israel.

Zum Beispiel noch gar nicht so lange her, hat Deutschland neue Korvetten der Magen-Klasse und davor auch U-Boote der Dolphin-Klasse für Israel mitfinanziert, oder sogar vollständig finanziert, gerade nicht 100%ig sicher.

Sowas ist natürlich alles Geld welches Israel nicht aus seinem eigenen Haushalt, als Buget für sein Militär, ausgeben muss und entsprechend kommt man auch mit weniger aus.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorbild Israel: Es hat mit einer Personalstärke von ca. 170.000 nicht viel weniger als Deutschland mit ca. 184.000 und kommt, obwohl zudem keineswegs von Freunden umzingelt, mit weniger als der Hälfte unseres Budgets aus.


Na da will ich mal die Personalkosten sehen die Israel hat, die sollten weitaus billiger sein.


----------



## Mahoy (17. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Budget glaube ich weniger, niemand weiß welche Schattenhaushalte es gibt (Israel hat offiziell auch keine  Atomwaffen) und welche(n) Rabatt(e) Israel gerade von den USA und auch Deutschland immer noch erhält, sprich andere finanzieren zumindestens teilweise die Waffen von Israel.


Ob Schattenhaushalte und Finanzspritzen aus dem Ausland einen jährlichen Unterschied von  über 30 Milliarden Euro ausmachen, darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, liegt die zuletzt von den USA zugesicherte Militärhilfe für Israel bei 38 Milliarden Dollar für einen Zeitraum von zehn Jahren, macht also pro Haushaltsjahr lediglich 3,8 Milliarden pro Jahr.
Deutschland gewährt üppige Rabatte auf Wehrtechnik, die sich nicht so leicht zusammenrechnen lassen, liegen jedoch diversen Einschätzungen zufolge noch unter den US-Hilfen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Absolut richtig.
> Zumindest die USA und Deutschland finanzieren, oder liefern auch teilweise unentgeldlich, relativ regelmäßig, Waffensysteme an Israel.


Allerdings nicht in jedem Haushaltsjahr. Und, nebenbei bemerkt, auch nicht aus unserem Verteidigungshaushalt; es findet also auch keine Umschichtung statt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Na da will ich mal die Personalkosten sehen die Israel hat, die sollten weitaus billiger sein.


Eher unwahrscheinlich. In Israel scheiden Berufssoldaten mit 45 Jahren aus dem Dienst aus und haben ab diesem Zeitpunkt Anspruch auf Pension. Allein das ist ein riesiger Batzen.

Günstig sind nur die Wehrpflichten, diese erhalten umgerechnet knapp 250 Euro - also genauso wie zuletzt bei uns, als wir noch eine Wehrpflicht hatten.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ob Schattenhaushalte und Finanzspritzen aus dem Ausland einen jährlichen Unterschied von  über 30 Milliarden Euro ausmachen, darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.



Wer weiss denn von uns was in die Statistik genau reingerechnet wird und was ggfs. durch abweichende Definitionen eigentlich zwar mit reingehört, aber in der Realität von nem anderen Topf bezahlt wird.


----------



## seahawk (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jaja, absolut lausig....
> 
> "Die MiG-29 eröffnet einem Kampfpiloten ganz neue Perspektiven", sagt der 33-jährige Regensburger Pepperl, der sich von der F-4 auf die MiG hat umschulen lassen. Sie ist, sagen Piloten, außerordentlich agil, hat leistungsstarke Triebwerke und eine hervorragende Aerodynamik. Sie benötigt eine minimale Startstrecke von nur 250 Metern und hält, theoretisch, eine Belastung von bis zu neun G - das neunfache der Erdbeschleunigung - aus. Ihre Höchstgeschwindigkeit liegt bei etwa Mach 2.3, mehr als doppelter Schallgeschwindigkeit."
> 
> ...


Das betrachtet aber nur den Nahkampf, im Fernkampf hat selbst die alte F-4F ICE mit ihrem APG-65 und den AIM-120s die MiG dominiert.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Naturgesetz, dass russische (oder ex-sowjetische) Technik gleich oder besser westlicher Technik sein muss.



Sicher, aber auch nicht schlechter.  Auf jeden Fall ist das Prozedere bei der Entwicklung von Waffentechnik immer schon anders gewesen und hat im Prinzip das geliefert  und produziert was notwendig und gut war.




seahawk schrieb:


> Das betrachtet aber nur den Nahkampf, im Fernkampf hat selbst die alte F-4F ICE mit ihrem APG-65 und den AIM-120s die MiG dominiert.



Die Mig-29 war in der damaligen Ausführung ein Frontjäger, mit kurzer Reichweite, um die eigenen Bodentruppen vor Angriffen zu schützen.
" Mängel" beim Radar waren unerheblich, weil sie an den Gegner herangeführt worden wären. Für hohe Distanzen waren Su-27 und Mig-31 gedacht.
Übrigens haben die F-4 auch in Vietnam nicht dominiert.


----------



## seahawk (18. September 2022)

Leseverständnis ist nicht Deins oder?


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Leseverständnis ist nicht Deins oder?



Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?


Weil du keine Ahnung hast, worüber er überhaupt schreibt, sondern einfach etwas behauptest und sagst, um deine Agenda vorzutreiben, aber halt völlig daneben liegst.
Man merkt das du überhaupt keinen blassen Schimmer hast, was Beyond visual Range abgekürzt BVR überhaupt für den Kampf, das Flugzeug und den Piloten bedeuten.
Für eine AIM-120s ist völlig egal wo das feindliche Flugzeug gerade ist, ob über der Front im Anflug dazu, oder sonstwo, es muss nur in Reichweite der Rakete sein und aufgeklärt sein.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil du keine Ahnung hast, worüber er überhaupt schreibt, sondern einfach etwas behauptest und sagst, um deine Agenda vorzutreiben, aber halt völlig daneben liegst.
> Man merkt das du überhaupt keinen blassen Schimmer hast, was Beyond visual Range abgekürzt BVR überhaupt für den Kampf, das Flugzeug und den Piloten bedeuten.
> Für eine AIM-120s ist völlig egal wo das feindliche Flugzeug gerade ist, ob über der Front im Anflug dazu, oder sonstwo, es muss nur in Reichweite der Rakete sein und aufgeklärt sein.


Du kapierst nicht den Unterschied in der damaligen Militärdoktrien und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Entwicklung und Anwendung. 

Eine Mig-29 war zum Schutz der Bodentruppen gedacht und wurde wenige Kilometer hinter der Front auf Feldflugplätzen stationiert.
Bei Erkennen von Gegnern wären sie im Alarmstart abgehoben und direkt in den Kampf Mut angreifenden Tieffliegern, usw, eingetreten. Dazu ist diese Ausrüstung nicht notwendig und verschwendete Ressource.
Dazu agierten die Flugzeuge eingebunden in das allgemeine Luftabwehrsystem und bekamen Ziele zugewiesen.

Genauso ist Design von Militärtechnik, klimatischen und geografischen Gegebenheiten geschuldet.
Wie weit sind zB westliche Flugzeugtypen in der Lage von Graspisten zu starten, bzw zu landen?
Abgesehen davon sind modernisierte Muster, wie die Mig-35 auch hier auf einem anderen technischen Stand, als 1990.

Vergessen darfst du auch nicht die breite Ausrüstung mit Fla Raketenkomplexen.
Es ist eine andere Herangegensweise und wenn man sieht welche Gefahr im Moment immer noch von Resten der ukrainischen Luftabwehr ausgeht,  scheint eine gut organisierte Boden- Luftabwehr im Moment die Nase vorn zu haben.

Russland hat darauf schon immer einen riesen Wert gelegt. 

Ihr denkt das Kuftjampf nur ein hrimliches anschleichen, abfeuern von Raketen und abhauen ist.
Funktioniert nur bei Bananenrepubliken.


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine Mig-29 war zum Schutz der Bodentruppen gedacht und *wurde wenige Kilometer hinter der Front auf Feldflugplätzen stationiert.*


Merkst du eigentlich was du da so schreibst?
Kein halbwegs begabter Militär legt Feldflughäfen in Reichweite von Mehrfachraketenwerfern des Gegners an, also sind sie mind. 300plus Kilometer entfernt, und d.h. auf dem Weg diese 300plus Kilometer zu überbrücken können sie von jeder AIM-120s oder einer Meteor, sobald sie auf dem Radarschirm auftauchen (z.B. Awacs oder Abfangjäger Radar), abgeschossen werden.
Wir sind nicht mehr im WWII, die Russen eben schon.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Funktioniert nur bei Bananenrepubliken.


Ne das funktioniert bei jedem Anderen auch, nennt sich Physik, aber wahrscheinlich setzen die die Russen auch außer Kraft.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich was du da so schreibst?
> Kein halbwegs begabter Militär legt Feldflughäfen in Reichweite von Mehrfachraketenwerfern des Gegners an, also sind sie mind. 300plus Kilometer entfernt, und d.h. auf dem Weg diese 300plus Kilometer zu überbrücken können sie von jeder AIM-120s oder einer Meteor, sobald sie auf dem Radarschirm auftauchen (z.B. Awacs oder Abfangjäger Radar), abgeschossen werden.
> Wir sind nicht mehr im WWII, die Russen eben schon.
> 
> Ne das funktioniert bei jedem Anderen auch, nennt sich Physik, aber wahrscheinlich setzen die die Russen auch außer Kraft.



Eine Mig-29 hatte eine Reichweite von rund 500km, was ein Ktitikpunkt der BW war.
Im Gegrnsatz zu dir, habe ich bei den LSK/ LV etwas Zeit verbracht, sogar mal in einer 23 gesessen. 
Dazu auch Übungen auf Feldflugplätzen, zB Wabelow, mitgemacht.
Mußte immer die Feuchtigkeit des Bodens gemessen werden.
So leicht wäre der Ort nicht gefunden worden, nebst Rückwärtiger Dienste in umliegenden Wäldern .


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine Mig-29 hatte eine Reichweite von rund 500km, was ein Ktitikpunkt der BW war.


NEIN!
Sie hat *ohne Zusatztanks* einen Einsatz*radius* von 500-600km


Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Gegrnsatz zu dir, habe ich bei den LSK/ LV etwas Zeit verbracht, sogar mal in einer 23 gesessen.


Ich wusste gar nicht das wir uns persönlich kennen und du so weißt was ich in meinem Leben gemacht habe?!


Tschetan schrieb:


> So leicht wäre der Ort nicht gefunden worden, nebst Rückwärtiger Dienste in umliegenden Wäldern .


Ja es ist allgemein bekannt, das westliche Aufklärung inkl. Satelitenaufklärung denkbar schlecht und rückständig war und ist. Auch die Awacs Flugzeuge sind natürlich nicht in der Lage Anflug/Angriffsvektoren zu erfassen.......


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie hat *ohne Zusatztanks* einen Einsatz*radius* von 500-600km


Davon ist auszugehen und um volle Kampfkraft zu besitzen, sind sie hinderlich. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das wir uns persönlich kennen und du so weißt was ich in meinem Leben gemacht habe?!


Sicher warst du nie bei den LSK/LV, sonst würdest du nicht solche Geschichten zum besten geben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja es ist allgemein bekannt, das westliche Aufklärung inkl. Satelitenaufklärung denkbar schlecht und rückständig war und ist.


Bis 1990 hatte die Nato weder den Bau, noch den Unterhalt des NVA Führungsbunkers Harnekop entdeckt.
Da reichten für den regelmäßigen Überflug der Satelliten,  Planen mit Baumscheiben, um Waldarbeiten vorzutäuschen.

Eine grüne Wiese,  wo gelegentlich ein Jäger landet und sofort im Wald getarnt abgestellt wird, war auch in den 80ern, kaum zu entdecken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ob Schattenhaushalte und Finanzspritzen aus dem Ausland einen jährlichen Unterschied von  über 30 Milliarden Euro ausmachen, darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.



Da Israel abseits von Eigenproduktionen in deutschen Seegeschenken größtenteils US-Waffensysteme mit normalerweise politischen Preisen einsetzt, sollte man es aber nicht direkt ausschließen. Wenn man z.B. die Beschafftungs-, Ersatzteil- und Munitionskosten für die deutsche Luftwaffe auf diesem Weg um 50-75% senken könnte, die der Beschaffungskosten der Marine um 50% und die Panzerfahrzeuge, autonome Systeme sowie Raketeninstallationen größtenteils aus der Wirtschaftsförderung finanzieren würde (statt umgekehrt deren Beschaffung als Wirtschaftsförderung zu nutzen), sähe das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis bei der Bundeswehr auch gleich ganz anders aus. Und solchen Zahlenverhältnisse sind für Israel durchaus denkbar.

(Was nicht heißt, dass sie nicht trotzdem wesentlich besser mit ihrem realen Wehretag umgehen, als Deutschland. Aber "effizienter als die Bundeswehr" ist auch ein Vergleich auf dem Niveau "süßer als Zitronen", "friedlicher als Putin", "vertrauenswürdiger als Springer" und "zielstrebiger als Scholz".)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine grüne Wiese,  wo gelegentlich ein Jäger landet und sofort im Wald getarnt abgestellt wird, war auch in den 80ern, kaum zu entdecken.



Von welchen 80ern redest du? 1880? 1780?
1980 hätte man jedenfalls bei wenigen dutzend Kilometern Frontabstand auf dem Radar gesehen, wo der Flieger landet und im Gegensatz zu z.B. Schweden konnte die DDR nicht dutzende Basen pro Flugzeug vorrätig halten. Erst recht nicht in passender Frontentfernung beim erwarteten, dynamischen Bodenkampf. Die Ost-MiGs hatten (wie die gesamte NVA) nur eine Aufgabe: Einen Durchbruch der NATO lange genug zu verhindern, damit östlichere Paktmitglieder ihre Verteidigung mobilisieren können. Eine erste Nachmunitionierung im Feld wurde sicherlich erhofft, aber eine zweite dürfte bereits optional gewesen sein.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Israel abseits von Eigenproduktionen in deutschen Seegeschenken größtenteils US-Waffensysteme mit normalerweise politischen Preisen einsetzt, sollte man es aber nicht direkt ausschließen. Wenn man z.B. die Beschafftungs-, Ersatzteil- und Munitionskosten für die deutsche Luftwaffe auf diesem Weg um 50-75% senken könnte, die der Beschaffungskosten der Marine um 50% und die Panzerfahrzeuge, autonome Systeme sowie Raketeninstallationen größtenteils aus der Wirtschaftsförderung finanzieren würde (statt umgekehrt deren Beschaffung als Wirtschaftsförderung zu nutzen), sähe das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis bei der Bundeswehr auch gleich ganz anders aus. Und solchen Zahlenverhältnisse sind für Israel durchaus denkbar.
> 
> (Was nicht heißt, dass sie nicht trotzdem wesentlich besser mit ihrem realen Wehretag umgehen, als Deutschland. Aber "effizienter als die Bundeswehr" ist auch ein Vergleich auf dem Niveau "süßer als Zitronen", "friedlicher als Putin", "vertrauenswürdiger als Springer" und "zielstrebiger als Scholz".)
> 
> ...



Woher du das wieder alles wissen willst...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OxE0MxLZFWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du weißt warum sie so tief fliegen?
Was gab es an Flugplätzen? Ne Menge, aber russische Flugzeuge sind alle in der Lage auf Feldflugplätzen, also Wiesen zu starten und zu landen.
Davon gab es genug, wie auch vorbereitete Autobahnabschnitte.
Steht aber nicht in Wikipedia.

Für meinen lieben Don noch etwas zur S-400

"Unter der Annahme der besten Situation mit allen Bedingungen in der Unterstützung von F 16, wie Geländemaskierung, klimatische Bedingungen, Kenntnis von Radar- und Batteriestandorten usw., ist es immer noch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die F 16 in die Tötungsreichweite der S 400 eingedrungen sein könnte und seine AGM 88 festigte um die s 400-Radare oder -Batterien zu zerstören. Nehmen wir dennoch an, dass es gelungen ist, einen Treffer auf einem einzigen Element des Systems zu erzielen, aber das S400-System ist ein riesiges System für sich, das aus mehreren Trägerraketen und Radargeräten besteht. Der Schlag der f-16 wäre ihr letzter Schlag gewesen."









						How US military destroyed S 400? The Propaganda decoded.
					

How US military destroyed S 400? The American Propaganda has been decoded. Know why these claims are unrealistic. Should India be worried?




					www.defencexp.com


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Woher du das wieder alles wissen willst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angst vor Flugabwehr?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was gab es an Flugplätzen? Ne Menge, aber russische Flugzeuge sind alle in der Lage auf Feldflugplätzen, also Wiesen zu starten und zu landen.


Konkret können das die MIG-25 und SU-25 und einige wenige, eher nicht relevante Flugzeugmuster.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Steht aber nicht in Wikipedia.


Klar steht das in Wicki.
Gabs ja im Westen genau so, weil A-10, AlphaJet, F-15D, Sepecat Jaguar und viele andere ex- oder immer noch NATO-Muster auch von der Wiese hopsen können.
Ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal russischer Muster.
Westdeutschland Autobahnflugplätze:




__





						Autobahn-Notlandeplätze in der alten Bundesrepublik Deutschland - Military Airfield Directory
					





					www.mil-airfields.de
				



Ostdeutschland; Reguläre und Notflugplätze:




__





						Flugplätze in der DDR - Military Airfield Directory
					

Detaillierte Angaben, Karten und Fotos zu 200+ Flugplätzen, Hubschrauberlandeplätzen und Autobahn-Notlandeplätzen in der ehemaligen DDR - Interflug, NVA, GST, MfS, GSSD



					www.mil-airfields.de
				





Tschetan schrieb:


> Für meinen lieben Don noch etwas zur S-400
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to "sputnik"?
Yo, mei, auch klar objektive Berichterstattung.
Das S-400 ist zunächst nur eine leicht modifizierte Version der S-300.
Die Raketen sind also Steuerungstechnisch keine Wunderwerke.
Sie fliegt mit durchschnittlichen ca. 2.700 km/h weitegehend antriebslos durch die Gegend, jeder Steuerungsimpuls verlangsamt also die Rakete.
Richtig gefährlich ist dass Teil lediglich im Nahbereich < 50 km, da sie dort grob 4.500 km/h schnell ist.
Die Abwehr ist banal.
Im Gegensatz zu russischen Kampfflugzeugen können NATO-Chaff-Pods ungleich differenzierter Chaffs instant Kürzen oder Längen und somit auch eine Mehrphasenabtastung erfolgreich abwehren.
In der Regel reichen ein paar Kurven mit mehr als 90° bei ca. Schallgeschwindigkeit in 20-30 m Höhe und Chaffeinsatz.
Dabei pinkelt sich sicherlich der ein oder andere Pilot in die Hose, ist aber mit etwas Übung alles überlebbar...

Dazu kommt die Erdkrümmung.
Radarsysteme können nicht über den Horizont schauen.
Das Szenario also, dass eine F-16 im Tiefflug bis auf die ca. 200 km Reichweite der Fire-and-Forget AGM-88 an die Radaranlage der S-400 herankommt und die Harpoon danach in 5 m Flughöhe in die Radaranlage donnert, ist also sehr realistisch.
Zumal die Harpoon keine aktive Radaranlage mehr braucht...
Die Reststrahlung der Emitter reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Angst vor Flugabwehr?
> 
> Konkret können das die MIG-25 und SU-25 und einige wenige, eher nicht relevante Flugzeugmuster.
> 
> ...



Danke das du mich in Teilen bestätigst.
Leider irrst du bei den Flugzeugtypen, die auf Feldflugplätzen landen können.
Speziell die Mig-29 kann sogar die unteren Triebwerksschächte dafür schließen .

Der Rest...
Vielleicht kurven ukrainische Piloten nicht genug?
Der weiteste Abschluß soll wohl 150km betragen.

Die Inder sind natürlich auch Dumm sich für S-400, statt für Patriot zu entscheiden.









						S-400 Triumph – Putins Rakete, die auch Stealth-Jets der USA vom Himmel holt
					

Die S400 kann den unsichtbaren Stealth-Jets gefährlich. Für den Kreml ist das System ein Verkaufsschlager, für die NATO ein Albtraum.




					www.stern.de
				




Das S-400 besitzt unterschiedliche Raketen und ist Teil der vollvernetzten  Luftabwehr. Das beginnt zB bei den A-50 und geht weiter bis zu den anderen Ortungsmitteln.

"Der große Vorteil von S-400 gegenüber dem amerikanischen Konkurrenzsystem Patriot ist, dass es in kürzerer Zeit (5 min) einsatzbereit ist und eine größere Reichweite von 400 km besitzt, Ziele in der Höhe von einigen Metern bis 60 km abschießen und vier verschiedene Raketen mit unterschiedlichen Reichweiten abfeuern kann. Dazu kommt die 9M96E2-Rakete, die mit Mach 15 fliegen und auch Ziele ab einer Höhe von 5 m in einer Entfernung ab 2 km treffen können soll, also auch gegen tieffliegende Raketen und Flugzeuge wirksam sein kann. Mit S-400 ließen sich auch AWACS-Flugzeuge treffen, die nicht mehr in sicherer Entfernung wären. Und es lassen sich ballistische Raketen abschießen, wie gut das funktioniert, ist allerdings unbekannt. 2015 wurde ein Test durchgeführt, dessen genauere Bedingungen aber nicht klar sind. Dabei hätte das System auch unter einem Jamming-Angriff ballistische Raketen getroffen.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Sichtweite bis 600 km reicht und die Radar-Systeme nicht nur mit X-Band arbeiten, sondern auch mit UKW bzw. VHF und UHF (0.3-1 GHz) und L-Band (1-2 Ghz), weswegen die von den USA verwendete, nur gegen X-Band-Radar geschützte Stealth-Technik teilweise unwirksam werden könnte, allerdings werden ergänzend elektronische Kampfplattformen wie Boeing EA-18G Growler und Cyberwar-Waffen eingesetzt. Auch die Radarsysteme der amerikanischen Raketenabwehrsysteme funktionieren im X-Band-Bereich (8-12 GHz)"









						Russisches Raketenabwehrsystem S-400: "Unser System ist besser"
					

Der Chef des russischen Rüstungskonzerns Rostec sieht eine große Nachfrage und einen Marktvorteil gegenüber dem amerikanischen Patriot-System und bietet den Amerikanern S-400 an




					www.heise.de
				




Scheint du hast nicht die neusten Infos?


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Völliger Bullshit, was Heise da schreibt.
Zieh dir die Infos hier raus:





						S-400-Raketensystem
					

S-400 leitet hier weiter. Für andere Verwendungen siehe S400. Mobiles Boden-Luft-Raketen-/Antiballistik-Raketensystem




					de.wikibrief.org
				



Die 9M96E2 macht ca. Mach 2,9

Die Inder werden nicht genügend Kohle für was vernünftiges haben...

Bei  der Mig-25 meinte ich in der Tat die MIG-29, die MIG-25 kann nur von richtigen Rollbahnen abheben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2022)

MiG-31 ist auch für improvisierte Flugplätze ausgelegt und auch wenn ich gerade keine ausdrückliche Besätigung für die MiG-25 finde: Die überdimensionierten Räder des Hauptfahrwerks sorgen zumindest für eine akzeptable Bodenlast und die Lage der Lufteinlässe relativ zum Bugfahrwerk beugt Problemen mit Fremdkörpern vor. Da nahezu alle sowjetischen Militärmuster (und die zivilen auch) bis weit in die 80er zumindest notfalls für die Operation von Behelfspisten ausgelegt waren und das in dem Land auch einfach Sinn macht, würde ich der -25 zumindest eingeschränkte Fähigkeiten dafür zuschreiben. Sicherlich sollte man keine Notlandung in einem aufgeweichten Acker kurz nach einem Start mit voller Zuladung machen, aber wo liegt überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen gefrorenem, ebenen Permafrost und einer zugefrorenen sibirischen Landebahn?

Für die hiesige Diskussion wichtiger ist jedenfalls der Unterschied zu einem (ost-)deutschen Behelfsflugplatz: Letzterer liegt nicht 100te km von der Front und hat dann noch einmal 100te km bis zur nächsten schützenswerten Stadt. Zumindest wenn man deutsche statt polnischer Städte verteidigen will, hat man von der Niedersächsischen Grenze bis Magedburg nur 50 km, selbst von Lüneburg nach Berlin muss das Heer nur 200 km vorstoßen und die (US-)Luftwaffe braucht selbst ohne Vorbereitung aus Nürnberg nach Chemnitz 5 Minuten bei Mach 2. Da funktioniert keine Verteidigung in der Tiefe mehr, egal wie viele Äcker man als Flugplatz auserkoren hat.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2022)

Salve,









						China lockt britische Ex-Militärpiloten mit viel Geld
					

Peking umgarnt offenbar frühere Piloten des britischen Militärs. Gegen viel Geld sollen die Ex-Soldaten ihr Expertenwissen teilen. Berichten zufolge haben die Rekrutierungsbemühungen in jüngster Zeit zugenommen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Sehr erstaunlich, auch das es angeblich legal sein soll.
Ich weiss aus erster Hand eines ehemaligen Schnellbootfahrer (Kapitän), das er bei seinem Ausscheiden mit 60 Jahren (~15 Jahre in der Vergangenheit) zur Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet wurde.
Wir haben nie darüber gesprochen, ob das rechtlich relevant/bindend ist, aber ich meine etwas von Unterschrift gehört zu haben, aber ich weiss es nicht mehr genau.
Wäre das bei ehemaligen BW Angehörigen ebenfalls legal, weiss da Jemand von euch etwas?

M.A. nach geht das gar nicht, für mich klassische Verräter!


----------



## Mahoy (18. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wäre das bei ehemaligen BW Angehörigen ebenfalls legal, weiss da Jemand von euch etwas?


Was die Verschwiegenheit angeht, gilt grundsätzlich § 14 SG: "Der Soldat hat, auch nach seinem Ausscheiden aus dem Wehrdienst, über die ihm bei oder bei Gelegenheit seiner dienstlichen Tätigkeit bekannt gewordenen Angelegenheiten Verschwiegenheit zu bewahren." Es gelten die üblichen Ausnahmen für allgemein Bekanntes, anderslautende richterliche Anordnungen etc..

Ich musste nach meinem Ausscheiden einige zusätzliche Erklärungen abgeben, Zuwiderhandlung strafbewehrt. Das ist durchaus gängig, wenn man über das Übliche hinaus mit Technologien, Prozeduren etc. zu tun hat; spätestens im Kontaktbereich zu Forschung und Entwicklung.

Allerdings wäre es mir meines Wissens nicht verboten, privat Angehörige anderer Staaten (auch Militärangehörige) in meinem damaligen Wirkungsbereich zu unterweisen. Aber ich fände es sehr schwierig, eine saubere Grenze zwischen dem allgemeinen "Handwerk" und durchaus spezifischen Wissen zu ziehen, zumal andere Staaten sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen Experten dafür haben, die einem im Plauderton und scheißfreundlich Details aus der Nase zu ziehen, die man eigentlich zurückhalten wollte.

Wenn ehemalige britische Militärpiloten chinesischen Piloten rein als solche ausbilden, mag das gerade so noch angehen, auch wenn's ein Geschmäckle hat. Aber sobald es beispielsweise um Taktiken sowie Stärken und Schwächen geht, hört meines Erachtens der Spaß gänzlich auf.



Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach geht das gar nicht, für mich klassische Verräter!


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass unter den von China angeworbenen Ex-Piloten auch einige sind, die vor Ort _für_ Großbritannien einen Überblick über den Stand der Dinge im betreffenden Segment gewinnen.


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass unter den von China angeworbenen Ex-Piloten auch einige sind, die vor Ort _für_ Großbritannien einen Überblick über den Stand der Dinge im betreffenden Segment gewinnen.


Sehe ich auch so...
MI 5 lässt herzlich grüßen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2022)

Um den Thread mal wieder mit einem technischen Thema aufleben zu lassen, dass im Ukraine-Thread fehl am Platze wäre:

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso die Shaed 136 als "Drohne" zählt?

Soweit ich es verstehe, kann das Ding nicht selbstsändig starten, sondern wird mit einem Booster abgefeuert.
Es kann nicht zurückkehren, es kann nicht landen.
Ob es überhaupt aus der Ferne gesteuert werden kann, ist unbekannt; aufgrund der großen Reichweite und des weitestgehend bodengebundenen iranischen Militärs aber recht unwahrscheinlich.
Zielaufklärung scheint ebenfalls zu fehlen, die Selbststeuerung folgt vorprogrammierten Kursen.

Irgendwie hat das Ding alle Merkmale eines (schnarch lahmen) Marschflugkörpers aber rein gar keine einer Drohne.

Unter letzterer verstehe ich ein Flugobjekt, dass von Start bis idealerweise Landung seine Fluglage selbständig kontrollieren kann, während des Fluges Daten mit einer Basisstation austauscht und daraufhin gegebene Befehle autonom ausführt. Im Falle von klassischen Kamikaze-Drohnen aka loitering Amunition besteht dieser Befehl zwar auch in "stürz dich drauf und explodiere", aber wenn kein Ziel auftaucht, kann so eine echte Drohne eben auch längere Zeit abwarten und idealerweise sogar zur Basis zurückkehren, um erneut eingesetzt zu werden. Die Shaed fliegt einfach zu einen vorprogrammierten Ort und explodiert da. Wahlweise nach Glonass oder sogar rein inertial, aber ohne Aufklärungs- oder Unterdrückungsfunktion. Das ist das Einsatzprofil einer V-1.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2022)

Drohne ist auch ungenau, deswegen spricht man eher von UAV oder RPA.


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2022)

So weit mir bekannt, hat die Shahed 136 ein elektronisches Gyroskopnavigationssystem für den Anflug, also so was für 50 € aus der Krabbelkiste:
https://eckstein-shop.de/Adafruit-9-DOF-Absolute-Orientation-IMU-Fusion-Breakout-BNO055

Und ein GPS-Empfänger zur Zielfindung vor Ort an Bord, also so was für 15 €:








						Adafruit 9-DOF Absolute Orientation IMU Fusion Breakout - BNO055 - Ar
					

Arduino Distributor in Germany Adafruit 9-DOF Absolute Orientation IMU Fusion Breakout - BNO055




					eckstein-shop.de
				




Letzteres hat ein Kumpel vom mir auch im Modellflugzeug eingebaut.
Ist ne Bastelarbeit von einem halben Tag, dann ist so ein GPS-Empfänger an das eigentliche Empfangsmodul für die Funksteuerung vom Modellflieger angeschlossen und overided die Funkfernsteuerung.
Das Modellflugzeug kann, ähnlich den iranischen Dingern, dann tatsächlich überm Ziel selbstständig kreisen und in dem Fall Fotos schießen.

Bevor einer Fragen stellt:
Er ist Luftbild-Archäologe und hat ein entsprechende Lizenzen und Genehmigungen, arbeitet im Nahbereich mit handelsüblichen echten Drohnen und über nicht zu Fuß erreichbares Gelände und auf größere Entfernung eben mit so einem Modellflugzeug.

Der Schritt von "Fotos machen" zu "ich stürze kontrolliert in die exakte GPS Position" dürfte für den versierten Militärbastler auf dem Schoß eines Mullahs ein Leichtes sein.

Die Dinger werden im Militärjargon ja auch nicht als "Drohne" bezeichnet, sondern als "Loitering weapon":








						Loitering Weapon – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mahoy (21. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso die Shaed 136 als "Drohne" zählt?


Eigentlich nur, weil es ein unbemanntes Fluggerät ist, also den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner der unzähligen Drohnenvarianten erfüllt und sich von reinen Lenkwaffen dadurch unterscheidet, dass sie herumlungern und man - mit entsprechender Ausbau - damit prinzipiell auch andere Aufgaben wie Aufklärung etc. erfüllen kann.

Das ist allerdings in der praktischen Anwendung, wie sie gerade durch Russland erfolgt, tatsächlich komplett unerheblich. Das Teil wird in seiner einfachsten Variante als billige Schwarmwaffe verwendet.


----------



## Optiki (23. Oktober 2022)

für @compisucher, falls er es noch nicht gesehen hat





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1584101396273827847

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1584139447095869440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1584137176513536000

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2022)

Scheint im Moment Schule zu machen.









						Ukraine-News ++ Russischer Kampfjet stürzt in Gebäude im sibirischen Irkutsk ++ - WELT
					

In der sibirischen Stadt Irkutsk ist es zu einem Unglück gekommen: Ein russisches Kampfflugzeug stürzte in ein Gebäude. Erst Anfang der Woche war ein russischer Kampfjet im Süden Russlands in ein Wohnhaus gefallen. Mehr im Liveticker.




					www.welt.de
				




Anscheinend haben sie echte Probleme mit ihren Piloten, mit Ersatzteilen oder mit der Wartung bei erhöhten Einsatzgrad, aber das jetzt regelmäßig russische Jets beim Starten zu Übungsflügen "abrauchen" ist schon bemerkenswert.
Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Mix aus allem, aber die Russische Luftwaffe hat anscheinend doch erhebliche Probleme mit diesem Krieg und den daraus folgenden Konsequenzen.
Höherer Bereitschaftsgrad, wesentlich mehr Flüge und wesentlich mehr Wartungsarbeiten plus Verschleißteile.
Daraus folgt mehr Piloten und vor allen dingen mehr Bodenpersonal, wie sind die ausgebildet?!
Wie alles bei den Russischen Streitkräften macht auch die Luftwaffe keine wirklich gute Figur.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2022)

Ist doch hervorragend, das sie in Russland abstürzen, anstatt vorher noch in der Ukraine unheil anzurichten...spart CO2 für den Flug, den Rücktransport der verkokelten Pilotenüberreste spart auch Resourcen und schützt das Klima und Menschenleben werden dadurch auch verschont...Russland, weiter so.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2022)

Salve,

eigentlich will ich auf etwas anderes hinaus, es gab ja bei der BW etwas ähnliches in der weiteren Vergangenheit (Starfighter Krise) und wir hatten im Marinearchiv Forum einen veritablen "Streit" zwischen BW Schnellbootfahrern und NVA Schnellbootfahrern.

Bei der sogenannten Starfighter Krise kam ziemlich schnell zum vorscheinen das die BW damals mit dem Starfighter als System, im Wartungsbereich überfordert war. Einige bekannte Leute wie z.B. Erich Hartmann hatte davor gewarnt, weil sie wussten das nach 10 JAhren Abstinenz und nur wenig Erfahrung mit Düsenjets eine doch längere Lernkurve nötig war. Auf was ich aber eigentlich hinaus will ist, das der Nato Standard heute wie gestern die Schwachstellen aufdeckt, weil er prozentual Einsatzgrad und absolvierte Flugstunden vorschreibt, d.h. solche Mängel fallen auf je nach Schärfe des Standards, da kann man wenig kaschieren oder unter den Teppich kehren, was ja für den Ernstfall wichtig ist. Das Problem wurde schlussendlich mit viel viel Übung, Geld und leider auch Piloten Leben gelöst.

Ähnliches gab es bei dem Streit der Schnellbootfahrer, die NVA Schnellboote der OSA Klasse hatten *vorgeschriebene *150 Betriebsstunden für ihren Motor *pro Jahr* (Totalrevision des Motors nach 500 Betriebstunden), macht ganze sechs Seetage bei denen alle Manöver eingefahren  und geübt werden müssen. Klar kann man vieles auch "trocken" üben, aber diese Zahlen gab und gibt es schriftlich, also bestand der Einsatz/Übungsgrad der NVA Schnellboote aus 6 Seetagen im Jahr.
Die Schnellboote der BM mit ihrem damaligen Daimler Benz Triebwerken hatten 120-160 *Seetage* im Jahr, die kleine Inspektion beim Daimler war nach 1000 Betriebsstunden fällig und eine größere Instandsetzung in der Werft nach 3000 Betriebstunden.
D.h. während die NVA Schnellboote 6 Tage im Jahr in See waren, waren die BW Schnellboote mind. 120 Tage in See, insoweit waren die BW Schnellbootfahrer davon überzeugt im Krisenfall wesentlich besser vom Ausbildungsstand darzustehen. Die NVA Leute haben das immer bestritten und meinten sie konnten ihre Übungsziele auch mit den wenigen Seetagen und ihren "Trockenübungen" immer erreichen.
Jeder kann sich ja selber eine Meinung darüber bilden, wie wir aber an dem momentanen Ukraine Konflikt sehen, hat die Russische Armee erhebliche Probleme in allen Bereichen und m.A. nach kommen hier wieder "alte Probleme" hoch, die nie in Angriff genommen oder gelöst wurden, weil die Russische Armee, wohl nie wirklich mit Standards gearbeitet hat, jedenfalls keine Prozesse und Standards wie wir sie hier im Westen aus jeder Firma kennen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> eigentlich will ich auf etwas anderes hinaus, es gab ja bei der BW etwas ähnliches in der weiteren Vergangenheit (Starfighter Krise) und wir hatten im Marinearchiv Forum einen veritablen "Streit" zwischen BW Schnellbootfahrern und NVA Schnellbootfahrern.


Ausreichend praktische Erfahrung ist natürlich alles andere als unwichtig, schon alleine weil es dafür sorgt auch in stressigen Situationen Hangriffe und Aufgaben routiniert korrekt auszuführen und ich bin mir daher auch ziemlich sicher das im Ernstfall die westdeutsche Marine deutlich besser abgeschnitten hätte, als ihre ostdeutsches Gegenstück.

Allerdings muss man halt auch dazu sagen, das man der Marine in der DDR auch nie einen besonders großen Stellenwert beigemessen hat und diese im Ernstfall eigentlich auch nur zwei Szenarien wirklich zu erfüllen hatte, zum einen das verminen von Seewegen und zum anderen einer sowjetischen Landungsoperation zu assestieren, viel mehr konnte sie auch auf Grund ihrer Ausstattung kaum leisten, da der weit größere Teil des DDR Wehretat für Heer und Luftwaffe benutzt wurden (was auch auf Grund der geografischen Lage der DDR, mit ausschließlichen Zugang zur Ostsee, Sinn machte).


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2022)

@ Nightslaver

Das ist aber nicht die ganze Geschichte, weil der Motor um den es sich bei der Osa Klasse dreht, ja aus der damaligen UdSSR kam und bei sehr vielen Schiffen, nicht nur der NVA, sondern auch der Sowjetischen MArine eingebaut war.








						Swesda TschN16/17 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Insoweit glaube ich gar nicht mal das die vorgeschriebenen Betriebstunden der NVA, nur für die NVA galt, sondern das man aus Erstzteil- und auch Werftliegezeit-Gründen gar keine kürzeren Intervalle "fahren" konnte.
Ich meine eine Totalrevision nach 500 Betriebsstunden gegen eine größere Werft-Inspektion nach 3000 Betriebsstunden ist schon ein deutlicher "Hammer".
Das ist halt auch ein Ausdruck von Qualitätstandards, wo die Russische Industrie schon immer Lichtjahre hinterherhinkte. Die können schon leistungsfähige Technik entwickeln und bauen (Prototypen), aber auf einem gleichbleibend  hohen Qualitätsniveau zu produzieren, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Qualitätssicherung ist hier das Zauberwort.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man halt auch dazu sagen, das man der Marine in der DDR auch nie einen besonders großen Stellenwert


Niemand außer Kaiser Wilhelm 2 hat der Marine je einen sooo große Stellenwert gegeben. (U Boot Waffe als Ausnahme)


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Niemand außer Kaiser Wilhelm 2 hat der Marine je einen sooo große Stellenwert gegeben. (U Boot Waffe als Ausnahme)


Dadrum ging es bei der Aussage auch überhaupt nicht und das sollte gerade dir eigentlich auch klar sein, sondern das die Marine Ost(DDR), selbst im Verhältnis zur Marine West(BRD), ehr vergleichsweise rudimentär aufgestellt war und weder U-Boote besaß, noch eine nennenswerte Zahl an Schiffen, die für längere Operationen außerhalb des Küstenbereichs / der Ostsee geeignet gewesen wären.

Oder anders formuliert, abseits von der Verteidigung der eigenen Küstennahen Gewässer gab es bei der Volksmarine der DDR nur maginalst vorhandene Kapazitäten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2022)

Warum die NVA nicht für militärische Operationen außerhalb der Ostsee ausgerüstet wurde und selbst für offensive Operationen innerhalb der Ostsee nicht mit der Bundesmarine vergleichbar war, verrät ein simpler Blick auf die Landkarte: Es gab keine NATO-Nachschubwege in der Ostsee, keine NATO-Küsten in der Ostsee mit hinreichender Tiefe für sinnvolle U-Boot-Operationen und keine Möglichkeit, gegen die NATO durch die Beltsee zu kommen/außerhalb der Ostsee zu operieren. Diesseits einer amphibischen Invastionsstreitmacht zur Einnahme Holsteins und Dänemark blieb also nur Küsten(-verkehrs-)schutz als Aufgabe. Umgekehrt hat ja auch niemand die Bundeswehr für Landungsoperationen im Weißen Meer fit gemacht, sondern nur bedarfsgerecht für offensive Operationen gegen zahlreichen vorhandene, leichte Gegner in ihrer Heimatsee und für Patrouillen vor ihrem Heimatrandmeer.

Das der wirtschaftliche Rückstand des Warschauer Pakts auch Auswirkungen auf die militärische Ausbildung hatte und dass das in Russland bis weit in die 0er Jahre hinein nicht besser, sondern eher noch schlimmer wurde, hat damit aber nichts zu tun. Die NVA-Marine war keine große Seestreitmacht, die wegen fehlendem operativen Budget zur Badewannenpatrouillie wurde, sondern sie war von Anfang an als Badewannenpatrouillie angelegt und man kann (wie auch bei anderen NVA-Teilen) darüber diskutieren, wann und ob sie jemals diesem niedrigem Anspruch gerecht wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum die NVA nicht für militärische Operationen außerhalb der Ostsee ausgerüstet wurde und selbst für offensive Operationen innerhalb der Ostsee nicht mit der Bundesmarine vergleichbar war, verrät ein simpler Blick auf die Landkarte: Es gab keine NATO-Nachschubwege in der Ostsee, keine NATO-Küsten in der Ostsee mit hinreichender Tiefe für sinnvolle U-Boot-Operationen und keine Möglichkeit, gegen die NATO durch die Beltsee zu kommen/außerhalb der Ostsee zu operieren. Diesseits einer amphibischen Invastionsstreitmacht zur Einnahme Holsteins und Dänemark blieb also nur Küsten(-verkehrs-)schutz als Aufgabe. Umgekehrt hat ja auch niemand die Bundeswehr für Landungsoperationen im Weißen Meer fit gemacht, sondern nur bedarfsgerecht für offensive Operationen gegen zahlreichen vorhandene, leichte Gegner in ihrer Heimatsee und für Patrouillen vor ihrem Heimatrandmeer.



Schön das du meinst es nochmal wiederholen zu müssen, was ich schon im Post vor dem letzten geschrieben hatte (fällt das eigentlich schon unter Spam?), dass es auf Grund der geografischen Lage auch nicht soviel mehr Sinn gemacht hätte für die DDR eine deutlich stärkere Marine zu unterhalten und das Moskau die Aufgaben der DDR-Marine, innerhalb des Warschauer Pakts, auch bei verminen der Ostsee(zugänge) und Unterstützung von sowjetischen Landungsoperationen in der Ostsee definiert hat, ggf. noch die Abwehr von U-Booten und sie dafür auch "ausreichend" ausgelegt gewesen ist.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2022)

Mal ganz ehrlich, habt ihr das begriffen was ich geschrieben habe?
Der Motor hat 500 Betriebsstunden (bis zur total Revision) für *eine Reihe von UdSSR Schiffen* und muss gegen ein westliches Pendant antreten das locker 3000 Betriebsstunden bis zu einer Werftinspektion hat.
Rafft ihr das nicht?
Das ist nicht wirklich ein Einzelfall, wenn der gute compisucher gezwungen wäre in einen russischen Jet zu steigen, und er hätte die russischen  Wartungsintervalle, die Qualitässicherung und die Ausbildung seiner "Warte" gelesen, würde eher wahrscheinlich "Rennen", so schnell ihn seine Beine tragen, anstatt zu fliegen!
Keiner der o.g. Poster hat irgendwie gerafft was ich eigentlich sagen will!

PS.
Damit das auch der letzte "Idiot" rafft, die deutschen DB Motoren gab es schon 1944, aber eben nicht mit der Qualitätssicherung und kontinuierlichen Rohstoffversorgung, das man den immer gleichen qualitativen Autput generieren konnte.
Das können die Russen bis heute nicht!
Und es noch deutlicher auszudrücken glaube ich das compisucher sich wesentlich lieber mit einer deutschen/gewarteten Phantom oder deutschen/gewarteten Tornado über der Front bewegenn würde, als mit irgendeinem russischen Model, ob Su 27, Mig 31, Su 35 oder Mig 35, egal wie gut die auf dem Papier sind!


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> eigentlich will ich auf etwas anderes hinaus, es gab ja bei der BW etwas ähnliches in der weiteren Vergangenheit (Starfighter Krise) und wir hatten im Marinearchiv Forum einen veritablen "Streit" zwischen BW Schnellbootfahrern und NVA Schnellbootfahrern.
> 
> ...


Nun, logischer Weise habe ich den Starfighter nicht selbst erleben dürfen.

Die "G" Version unterschied sich da eklatant von der ursprünglichen USAAF Version als reine Abfangjäger u. A. dadurch, dass eine verstärkte (und somit schwerere Zelle) andere Elektronik und meines Wissens andere Verlegetechnik der Hydraulikleitungen verbaut wurden.
Alleine die Umrüstung für die nukleare Teilhabe als JaBo schluckte zusätzliche ca. 400 kg Startgewicht.

Aber ich kann das Gefluche meines damaligen Fluglehrers auf "combat ready" wiedergeben, der ein paar hundert Stunden auf dem Muster flog.

Was man nämlich nicht in allgemeinen Berichten /Wicki usw. findet, ist die Tatsache, 
dass der Starfighter in der Konfiguration mit 4 Zusatztanks und JaBo Bewaffnung bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten nahezu nicht mehr beherrschbar war.
Neben der politischen Bestechungsaffäre und des zweifellos auch überforderten Bodenpersonals war somit das Kernproblem, aus einem Abfangjäger einen JaBo zu machen.

Warum die damals für das Luftwaffenprofil deutlich besser geeignete Mirage III nicht eingekauft wurde, wird ein ewiges Rätsel bleiben...


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Warum die damals für das Luftwaffenprofil deutlich besser geeignete Mirage III nicht eingekauft wurde, wird ein ewiges Rätsel bleiben...


Da musst du dich auf den Friedhof von Franz Josef bewegen, der hatte nicht nur Finger, sondern Hände im Spiel, leider kann Erich Hartmann keine Auskunft mehr geben, er hatte damals in den USA "recherchiert" und gewarnt und die Mirage empfohlen, er wurde aber kalt gestellt. Man meinte er wäre zu Vorlaut.
Um das Thema abzurunden, von allenn  Piloten die er (Hartmann)  persönlich ausgebildet hat (in seinem JG Geschwader), haben "nur" 2 ihr Leben auf dem Starfighter verloren, zu Tode geschleift vom Fallschirm, der Rest hat das Muster mit tausenden von Flugstunden "überlebt"!
Trotzdem würde mich mal der "Einsatzgrad" der russischen  Luftwaffe aus deiner Sicht interessieren, wenn die die ganze Zeit bei Übungsflügen den "Sittich" machen, ich glaube eher nicht, das du da einsteigen würdest, wenn du die Wahl hättest!


----------



## seahawk (24. Oktober 2022)

Weil man einen Abfangjäger suchte, der überschallschnelle sovietische Bomber abfangen sollte.  Also in gewisser Weise eine bemannte SAM. Das Anforderungsprofil entsprach der F-104.  

Als Jagdbomber war die Mirage III im Tiefflug dank der wesentlich niedrigeren Flächenbelastung deutlich unruhiger als die F-104. Die F-104G war schwer zu fliegen, aber im Tiefflug war sie schnell, stabil und hatte frontal eine sehr geringe Radarsignatur. Abgesehen davon wäre die nukleare Teilhabe mit französischen Fliegern nicht möglich gewesen. 

Die Auswahl damals war: 

F-104
Mirage III
Grumman F11F
Saunders-Roe SR.177

Der eigentliche Fehler war der Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung. Hätte man noch etwas gewartet wären Flugzeuge wie die F-4 bereit gewesen.  Auch für die Luftwaffe wäre eine Zwischenlösung aus einigen F-100 sicher hilfreich gewesen um den Sprung von F-86 zu Mach 2 zu verkleinern.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Weil man einen Abfangjäger suchte, der überschallschnelle sovietische Bomber abfangen sollte.  Also in gewisser Weise eine bemannte SAM. Das Anforderungsprofil entsprach der F-104.
> 
> Als Jagdbomber war die Mirage III im Tiefflug dank der wesentlich niedrigeren Flächenbelastung deutlich unruhiger als die F-104. Die F-104G war schwer zu fliegen, aber im Tiefflug war sie schnell, stabil und hatte frontal eine sehr geringe Radarsignatur. Abgesehen davon wäre die nukleare Teilhabe mit französischen Fliegern nicht möglich gewesen.
> 
> ...


Keine schlechte Analyse, gab es aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, Warnungen von mehreren Seiten, die BW LW war noch nicht bereit, für das Vollblut Starfighter G. Männer mit manigfaltiger Erfahrung haben davor gewarnt, Männer die bei der USAAF mehr als hohes Ansehen besaßen. Nach einigen Quellen hat z.B. Erich Hartmann seine Beförderung zum Oberst nur der USAAF zu verdanken, seine deutschen "Kameraden" inkl. Steinhoff wollten ihn total kalt stellen, mussten aber auf Intervention der USAAF reagieren.
Es gibt belegte Aussagen von USAAF Fluglehrern in Arizona, dass sie so etwas an Fliegerei und Treffsicherheit, nur einmal und danach nie wieder gesehen haben!


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde mich mal der "Einsatzgrad" der russischen  Luftwaffe aus deiner Sicht interessieren, wenn die die ganze Zeit bei Übungsflügen den "Sittich" machen, ich glaube eher nicht, das du da einsteigen würdest, wenn du die Wahl hättest!


Das ist naturgemäß schwierig und wohl recht subjektiv eingefärbt.

Mich erstaunen die Abstürze der relativ neuen , aber dennoch schon seit einigen Jahren im Dienst befindlichen Maschinen.

Elektronik:
Sprich die Technik müsste allen Beteiligten eigentlich klar sein, ich glaube also nicht wirklich an Problemen beim Wartungspersonal. Eher evtl. dass die Sanktionen zugeschlagen haben und die Techniker (sofern dies die Absturzursachen waren) mittlerweile improvisieren müssen.
Ich denke nicht, dass da die berühmten Washmaschinenchips zum Einsatz kommen, sondern, weil alles mehr oder weniger bei Suchoi hergestellt wurde/wird, dass elektronische Bauteile untereinander ausgetauscht werden.
Für mich logisch, die Russen brauchen Jabos, weniger Jäger.
Die Suchoi 27/30/34/35 usw. sind alle sehr eng verwandt, also schlachtet man bei der "ungenutzten" 35 aus und setzt es bei der 34 ein.
Beim Tornado wurde zu meiner Zeit die Elektronik für die Steuerung alle 25 Flugstunden ausgewechselt.
Klar, der Pilot verlässt sich zu 100% beim überschallschnellen Tiefflug auf das Terrain-Following-System.
Ein Ausfall wäre zu ebenso 100% tödlich.
Die Russen dürften das sicherlich ähnlich handhaben.
Nur, setze z. B. die Motorsteuerung von einem A3 in einen A6.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da dann Gutes dabei herauskommt.

Personal:
Ein viel wichtigerer Punkt sehe ich beim Flugpersonal.
Auf dem Papier hat(te)n die Russen eine mächtige Luftwaffe.
Schon zu Beginn des Krieges war ich baff, dass kaum der Versuch unternommen wurde, mit drölftausend Luftüberlegenheitsjäger, gefolgt von ebenso vielen JaBos alles auszuschalten, was auch nur annähernd die Luftüberlegenheit gefährden könnte.
Die Russen haben auf dem Papier eine mächtige Kampfhubschrauberflotte, die nach Erringung der Luftüberlegenheit eigentlich für Schrecken ohne Ende hätte sorgen können.
Haben sie aber nicht.

Daher mutmaße ich, dass zweifellos sehr viele Flugzeuge nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern in Realität irgendwo herumstehen.
Aber dank Filz und Muff intern dafür gesorgt wurde, das nicht all zu viele Piloten "combat ready" waren oder schlichtweg gar nicht da waren.
Das Geld wurde dann "anderweitig" ausgegeben.
Schoigus Datscha usw....
Klar 200 Abschüsse über der Ukraine später wird nun jeder, der einen Stick in der Hand halten kann (nach-)geschult.
Gerade das Video von @Optiki mit der SU-34 spricht Bände.
Viel zu schnell, viel zu tief für einen Übungsflug über einer Stadt.
Das ist fast ein Klassiker für einen unerfahrenen Piloten, der unter allen Umständen versucht, z. B. beim Landeanflug nicht in den Strömungsabriss zu kommen.
Also ist er schneller als vorgesehen, hat die Flaps nicht komplett draussen und wenn dann noch eine zu starke Lenkbewegung gemacht wird (z. B. Seitenwindausgleich), saust man halt ungebremst irgendwo rein.

Ich hatte schon Trallpiloten bei mir auf dem Backseat, die Schreikrämpfe bekommen haben, weil ich mit der F-4 kurz vor "Stall" der Landepiste entgegengeschwebt bin.
Gerade, wenn einer von einem Transportflieger auf Jet umgeschult werden würde, kann ich mir solche Zenarios sehr gut vorstellen, weil die immer mit Höchstdrehzahl der Turboprops auf die Landepiste stürzen.

Na ja, Busfahrer wird immer Busfahrer bleiben...  


seahawk schrieb:


> Als Jagdbomber war die Mirage III im Tiefflug dank der wesentlich niedrigeren Flächenbelastung deutlich unruhiger als die F-104.


DAS wäre mir neu, die III gilt selbst heute noch als äußerst stabile Waffenplattform im Tiefflug als JaBo...
Und hey, Hopser im Tiefflug von 3-5 m sind normal.
Wer das nicht abkann, sollte am besten nicht in ein Cockpit steigen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2022)

@compisucher
Wie immer erhellend!
Und ja, über die Mirage III liesst und hört man eigentlich nur positives, weniger Vollblut, dafür aber überaus zuverlässig.
Das ist auch der ewige Streit im WWII zwischen Bf 109 und FW 190 Piloten, die Bf 109 war ein Vollblut, in den richtigen Händen im Energy Fight eine tödliche Waffe, die FW 190 war wesentlich robuster und handhabte das mit ihrer äußerst guten Rollrate, war aber dabei nicht darauf angewiesen im ständigen Steigflug den Gegner "ausmanöverieren" zu müssen.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @compisucher
> Wie immer erhellend!
> Und ja, über die Mirage III liesst und hört man eigentlich nur positives, weniger Vollblut, dafür aber überaus zuverlässig.
> Das ist auch der ewige Streit im WWII zwischen Bf 109 und FW 190 Piloten, die Bf 109 war ein Vollblut, in den richtigen Händen im Energy Fight eine tödliche Waffe, die FW 190 war wesentlich robuster und handhabte das mit ihrer äußerst guten Rollrate, war aber dabei nicht darauf angewiesen im ständigen Steigflug den Gegner ausmanöverieren zu müssen.


Ein recht passender Vergleich!
Die Mirage III war insbesondere in den Händen von israelischen Piloten ein voller Erfolg.
Ein Bericht über Mirage allgemein aus der Schweiz:


			https://www.e-periodica.ch/cntmng?pid=sol-003%3A1988%3A63%3A%3A850
		


Auszug:

_Israel beweist die Qualität und den militärischen Wert

Als Antwort auf die ägyptischen MiG 21 kauften die Israelis 1962 die Mirage IIIC. 
Ein Jahr später hatte die Mirage ihre Feuertaufe. 
Acht syrische MiG 17, die in den israelischen Luftraum eindrangen, wurden von zwei Mirage abgefangen. 
Während des kurzen Luftkampfs verloren die Syrer zwei Maschinen. 

Seit diesem Zwischenfall beherrschte die Mirage den Luftraum im Nahen Osten. 
Auch während des Sechstagekrieges 1967 zeigte sie eine eindrückliche Demonstration, 48 abgeschossene arabische Kampfflugzeuge und zahlreiche erfolgreiche Einsätze gegen Bodenziele gehen auf ihr Konto. 
Aufgrund der Erfahrungen im Nahen Osten und israelischer Anregung konstruierte Dassault eine vereinfachte Ausführung der Mirage III, die als Erdkampfflugzeug dienen sollte, die Mirage 5. 
Eine bessere Werbung als die Erfolge ihres Flugzeuges im Nahen Osten konnte sich die ADM gar nicht ausdenken. Nach 1967 rüsteten zahlreiche Länder ihre Luftwaffe mit Mirage III/5 Kampfflugzeugen aus. 
Von fast 1400 produzierten Maschinen gingen über 900 an ausländische Luftstreitkräfte. _


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ein recht passender Vergleich!
> Die Mirage III war insbesondere in den Händen von israelischen Piloten ein voller Erfolg.


Ich denke das die "Amis" dem Franz Josef einmal klar gemacht haben, dass es die nukleare Teilhabe eher mit dem Starfighter gibt und auf die Teilhabe war der Franz Josef mehr als wild, außerdem dürften die "Amis" auch gewusst haben, das der Franz Josef auf Frauen mit den richtigen Kurven abgefahren ist. Wir wissen alle nicht, wie die Verhandlungen damals Anfang der 1960er ausgesehen haben, auf alle Fälle anders als heute!  
Die haben auf alle Fälle mit wesentlich mehr Alkohohl und anderen Spassfaktoren verhandelt/gearbeitet als heute üblich, darauf kannst du Gift nehmen!


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Neben der politischen Bestechungsaffäre





Don-71 schrieb:


> Da musst du dich auf den Friedhof von Franz Josef bewegen, der hatte nicht nur Finger, sondern Hände im Spiel,


116 Piloten haben das mit dem Leben bezahlt, das sind fast doppelt so viele Soldaten wie in 20 Jahren Afghanistan gestorben sind
Dazu noch die Spiegelaffäre...

Es ist einfach ein Skandal, dass dieser Mann auch heute noch durch die CSU verehrt wird.
Da fühlt man sich als Soldat einfach nur verarscht.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 116 Piloten haben das mit dem Leben bezahlt, das sind fast doppelt so viele Soldaten wie in 20 Jahren Afghanistan gestorben sind
> Dazu noch die Spiegelaffäre...


Yo, Mei, andere Zeiten andere Sitten.
Der Strauss ist 1988 gestorben... das ist über 30 Jahre her...

Ich verteidige bestimmt nicht die Vetterleswirtschaft, der hatte gehörig Dreck am Stecken.
Aber, dass die BW, wie eigentlich immer, die goldene eierlegende Wollmilchsau haben wollte und aus einem reinen Abfangjäger einen Mehrzweck-JaBo machte, dürfte weniger sein Thema gewesen sein.
Und klar, die Amis hätten Strauss die F-104 auch "weltraumtauglich" angepriesen, hätte er denn darauf bestanden...
Hauptsache verkauft.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ein Skandal, dass dieser Mann auch heute noch durch die CSU verehrt wird.


Bin da zu wenig CSU affin, wird er das?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Da fühlt man sich als Soldat einfach nur verarscht.


Guck lieber mal die Helden im Beschaffungsamt an.
Wer deutlich weniger Marder einkauft, als Bedarf herrscht, dafür die ausgelieferten aber eine Carbon-Brillenablage bekommen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen (oder war es "Wiesel", na egal...).


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin da zu wenig CSU affin, wird er das?


Ja, der Flughafen heißt ja auch noch so...


compisucher schrieb:


> Guck lieber mal die Helden im Beschaffungsamt an.


Na wie man den Laden halt aufbaut, zu Schützenpanzern fällt mir aber eher das ein:








						HS-30-Skandal – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, der Flughafen heißt ja auch noch so...


Mit zur Einweihung 1992:
26% Bundesbeteiligung (Kabinett Kohl, CDU) und 25% Stadtbeteiligung (Kronawitter, SPD) und der Rest Land Bayern (Streibl CSU) hast eigentlich alle relevanten Pappnasen der damaligen Zeit beieinander.

Bei Mist mischen in der Regel alle "Größen" der jeweiligen Zeit kräftig mit, bis unten die Gülle herauskommt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Na wie man den Laden halt aufbaut, zu Schützenpanzern fällt mir aber eher das ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anekdoten darüber hinaus:








						"Das sind Prozess-Stalinisten!"
					

Beschaffungen fürs Militär dauern lange, das zuständige Amt in Koblenz ist ve...




					www.t-online.de
				




Man könnte lachen, wäre es nicht ernst...
Edit, daraus:

_Obermeyer skizziert, wie Probleme manchmal an der kleinsten Stelle auftreten können, etwa beim geplanten Kauf der amerikanischen F-35-Kampfjets: Weil kein Handelsabkommen zwischen den USA und Europa bestehe, könnte schon ein nicht nach hiesigen Standards zertifizierter Schraubenschlüssel reichen, die Lieferung der Jets zu verzögern. 
"Dann gibt es nur drei Wege: eine maßgeschneiderte Produktion nach EU-Standards, was der Hersteller nicht tun wird; eine Nachqualifizierung, was er auch nicht tun wird; oder wir nehmen unsere eigenen Schlüssel und die Gewährleistung erlischt."_


----------



## seahawk (24. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> DAS wäre mir neu, die III gilt selbst heute noch als äußerst stabile Waffenplattform im Tiefflug als JaBo...
> Und hey, Hopser im Tiefflug von 3-5 m sind normal.
> Wer das nicht abkann, sollte am besten nicht in ein Cockpit steigen.



Die Mirage war nicht schlecht, aber wenn es darum ging bei 800km/h im Tiefflug durch das deutsche Wetter zu jagen, war die F-104G schon eine Klasse für sich. Es dauerte eigentlich bis zur F-111 und zum Tornado bis es Flieger gab, die im Tiefflug besser waren. Und als sie ganz neu war, war sie mit dem INS sogar von der Avionik hochmodern. 









						1966: Mein Flug mit dem Starfighter
					

Walter Wolfrum, im II. Weltkrieg Jagdflieger auf der Me 109 mit 137 Abschüssen, 1962 Deutscher Kunstflugmeister und 1966 Mitglied der Mannschaft, die die Bundesrepublik bei den Kunstflug-Weltmeisterschaften in Moskau vertritt, ist den Lesern der Flug-Revue durch seine Testberichte von namhaften...




					www.flugrevue.de
				




Aber im Endeffekt gewann die F-104 eben weil sie näher an dem dran war, was man in den späten 50ern für das  zukünftige Missionsprofil hielt. Das Abfangen von überschall fliegenden Atombombern. Im Endeffekt waren wir ja nicht die einzigen, die da falsch lagen. Im Grundsatz gingen viele der damaligen Flieger in die Richtung. Mirage IIIA/C, EE Lightning, Convair F-102, F-8 Crusader bis hin zur YF-12.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2022)

@ seahawk

Das ist m.A. nach eine zu einseitige Darstellung oder Sichtweise, es gab ja auch damals schon viel Kritik und Fachleute die das anders gesehen haben.


----------



## seahawk (24. Oktober 2022)

Bei jeder Beschaffung gibt es immer Befürworter und Gegner für das jeweilige Produkt, was aber vergessen wird ist die rasende Entwicklung der Militärluftfahrt in der Zeit. 

F-86 Erstflug 1947
M.D. 450 Ouragan Erstflug 1949
DH112 Venom
M.D. 452 Mystere 1951
F-9 Erstflug 1951
F-100 Erstflug 1953
F-102 Erstflug 1953
F-104 Erstflug 1954
F-11 Erstflug 1954
EE Lightning Erstflug 1954
F-105 Erstflug 1955
F-8 Erstflug 1955
Saab 35 Draken 1955
Mirage III 1956
F-4 Erstflug 1958
Mirage IIIA 1958

Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, dass die Israelis die Mirage III primär deswegen kauften, weil nur die Franzosen ihnen moderne Flieger liefern wollten und englische oder amerikanische Muster gar nicht zur Wahl standen. So gesehen hat Deutschland eben ein US Muster gekauft, wegen der nuklearen Teilhabe. Da bleiben eigentlich nur F-100, F-104 und F-4. Gut, die F-4 wäre besser gewesen aber, bis die mehrrollenfähig war und von der USAF genutzt wurde, vergingen eben noch einige Jahre.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2022)

@ seahawk

Du kannst doch die wirklich ernsthafte Krise und die 116 toten Piloten rund um den Starfighter nicht einfach unter den Teppich kehren.
Die BW war zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedenfalls mit der F 104 überfordert, da beisst die Maus auch keinen Faden ab und genau davor hatten Experten gewarnt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ein Skandal, dass dieser Mann auch heute noch durch die CSU verehrt wird.
> Da fühlt man sich als Soldat einfach nur verarscht.


Ich bin ja überwiegend bei dir, aber fahre mal in die Airbus Zentrale, die würden heute noch den Roten Teppich ausrollen und ihn mit allen "Staatsehren" empfangen!
Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, das bei ihm der Dreck überwiegt, aber es gibt auch Leute abseits der CSU die ihn für das was er teilweise ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchgesetzt hat, "verehren".
Gerade der "Transatlantiker" Strauß hat den USA wohl insgesammt als deutscher Politiker mehr ans Bein gemacht, als fast alle anderen zusammen. Das ist schon eine Ironie der Geschichte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, habt ihr das begriffen was ich geschrieben habe?
> Der Motor hat 500 Betriebsstunden (bis zur total Revision) für *eine Reihe von UdSSR Schiffen* und muss gegen ein westliches Pendant antreten das locker 3000 Betriebsstunden bis zu einer Werftinspektion hat.
> Rafft ihr das nicht?



Ist ja nun nicht schwer zu raffen. Auch wenn ich mir eine Präzisierung wünschen würde, ob Betriebsstunden jeglicher Art oder Volllaststunden gemeint sind. Und allgemein hat einige sowjetische Technik erstaunlich lange ohne die vorgeschriebene Wartung durchgehalten bzw. war offensichtlich von ihren Konstrukteuren, in der Erwartung von roter-Armee-Instandsetzungs- und -Betriebststoffqualität massiv unterspezifiziert worden. (k.A., ob das hier auch zutrifft)

Aber um zu beurteilen, ob das ein reines Wartungsaufwandsproblem ist oder eine Katastrophe im Einsatz, muss man sich erstmal die Aufgaben der NVA-Marine angucken. Da reichen 500 h für zwei volle Feindfahrten aus und bei einem echten NATO-Angriff wäre man [auf höherer, gut informierter Ebene] vermutlich froh gewesen, wenn die Boote nach einem halben noch geschwommen hätten. Umgekehrt lagen die Boote in der friedlichen Praxis deiner Aussage nach so oft an der Pier, dass man den Motor auch fünfmal je 500 Betriebsstunden hätte zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen können. So fragwürdig eine Motorlaufleistung auf Niveau einiger Abfangjäger für eine Marineinheit auch sein mag, sie hat hier also nicht den Ausbildungsstand limitiert.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, das bei ihm der Dreck überwiegt, aber es gibt auch Leute abseits der CSU die ihn für das was er teilweise ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchgesetzt hat, "verehren".



Hatte die CSU jemals ein Mitglied, für das letzteres ohne ersteres gilt? Entweder nicht bedeutend oder auch korrupt (bzw. zumindest inkompetent und nur als Nutznießer von Vetternwirtschaft in Position) scheint mir zumindest bei den Vertretern der letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnte sowie den wenigen immer wieder herausgekramten noch älteren die Norm zu sein.


----------



## seahawk (24. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ seahawk
> 
> Du kannst doch die wirklich ernsthafte Krise und die 116 toten Piloten rund um den Starfighter nicht einfach unter den Teppich kehren.
> Die BW war zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedenfalls mit der F 104 überfordert, da beisst die Maus auch keinen Faden ab und genau davor hatten Experten gewarnt.
> ...



Das lag aber nicht nur an der Wahl des Flugzeugtyps. Viele der genannten Flieger hatten nicht gerade einfache Flugeigenschaften und die Luftwaffe war für keines dieser Flugzeuge reif. Die Wartung befand sich noch auf dem Niveau der F-86 oder von WK2 und dort befand sich auch die Pilotenausbildung und die Sicherheitsvorschriften. Hätte man auch bei einem anderen Muster einen Lizenzbau und Wiederzusammenbau (der im Stammwerk vormontierten Maschinen) durch die deutsche Industrie gefordert, wären die Ergebnisse kaum besser gewesen.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> F-102 Erstflug 1953


Ahhh...die DeltaDagger
Gefühlt 100% aller Väter von US Kameraden sind die Maschine geflogen, meist noch in der ANG.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

Schon cool, die BW kann jetzt auch Laserwaffen.








						Video zeigt ersten Drohnen-Abschuss mit Laser-Waffe
					

Die Bundeswehr hat erstmals erfolgreich den Abschuss einer Drohne mit einer Laser-Waffe getestet. In der Ostsee vor Putlos wurde im August das System von der Fregatte "Sachsen" aus eingesetzt. Videoaufnahmen zeigen den erfolgreichen Abschuss.




					www.n-tv.de
				




The Empire Strikes Back 
TaaTaaTaaTadadatada
Taaatatadadadada...

Bin dafür, dass die BW demnächst die schicke Nebulon B Fregatte bei Kuat Drive Yards ordert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh...die DeltaDagger
> Gefühlt 100% aller Väter von US Kameraden sind die Maschine geflogen, meist noch in der ANG.



Auf ne ganz eigene Art und Weise eines der "sexiesten" (im übertragenen Sinne, versteht sich  ) Flugzeuge aus einer superspannenden Ära der Militärluftfahrt, wie ich finde.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Hier ein Concept-Video zur Lockheed SR-72:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vWIL3PNa30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheinbar stimmt das auch wirklich: Lockheed Martin SR-72
Das Flugzeug befindet sich tatsächlich in der Entwicklung.
Und soll später Geschwindigkeiten bis zu Mach 6 erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2022)

Ist weltraumbasierte Aufklärung eigentlich noch kameratechnisch limitiert oder bekommt man da mittlerweile auch aus beliebig großer Höhe die Bilder, die man möchte, sofern man halt einen Satelliten an passender Stelle hat?

In Zeiten, in denen Satellitenstarts so billig geworden sind, dass den größten Mächten der Welt nur noch Atomwaffen gegen kommerzielle Systeme wirkungsvoll erscheinen, lassen ein derartiges Spionageflugzeug irgendwie antiquitiert wirken.
Stratolaunch/Talon-A, Virgin Launcher One, Pegasus - es gibt haufenweise Unternehmen, die Nutzlasten bis zu einer halben Tonne für niedrige zweistellige oder sogar einstellige Millionen Beträge sogar bis in stabile Orbits bringen, ohne auf feste/vorhersehbare Startorte angewiesen zu sein. Auf deren Basis ein abgespecktes System zu bauen, dass für 1-2 Millionen pro Schuss ein 100-200 kg Aufklärungs + Wiedereintrittspaket einmal um die Erde schicken kann, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Je nach Launchflugzeug wäre es für die USA mit ihrer geographisch vorteilhaften Lage sogar ausreichend, antipodale Suborbitalflüge zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Naja, deine genannten Systeme sind alle von Trägerflugzeugen  bzw Raketen abhängig.
Mit der SR-72 ist man viel flexibler und kann von jeden Startplatz am Boden starten und relativ schnell seine Zielorte erreichen. Und antiquitiert ist da gar nichts. Das ist fortschrittlichste Flugzeugtechnik.


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2022)

Die Lockheed SR-71 wurde nicht ohne Grund in den Ruhestand geschickt. Die Amis werden sich dabei schon etwas gedacht haben. Warum sollte man "etwas" vom Boden starten, wenn man dauerhaft Satelliten im Orbit haben kann, die dasselbe rund um die Uhr erledigen?


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Die SR-71 wurde in den Ruhestand geschickt weil sie schon sehr alt ist.
Mit einen schnellen Flugzeug ist man viel flexibler.
Wenn das keinen Sinn machen würde, dann würden sie nicht das Nachfolgemodell entwickeln.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Oktober 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Lockheed SR-71 wurde nicht ohne Grund in den Ruhestand geschickt. Die Amis werden sich dabei schon etwas gedacht haben. Warum sollte man "etwas" vom Boden starten, wenn man dauerhaft Satelliten im Orbit haben kann, die dasselbe rund um die Uhr erledigen?


Satelliten befinden sich lediglich alle paar Stunden über der gewünschten Region und alles außer Radarbeobachtung ist stark von der Bewölkung bzw. Witterung über dem Beobachtungsgebiet abhängig.
Und was noch entscheidender ist, der Gegner _weiß_, wann welche Satelliten welche Gebiete beobachten können und richtet sowohl die dortigen Aktivitäten darauf ein und/oder kann ein umfassendes Störarsenal einsetzen: Funkwellen gegen Radarsatelliten, Leuchtfeuer gegen Infrarotkameras und Blendlaser und Einnebeln im sichtbaren Spektrum.
Und selbstverständlich werden interessante Dinge gegen eine Beobachtung von oben auch einfach stationär mit Dächern und mobil mit Netzen abgedeckt.

Aufklärungsflugzeuge und Drohnen sind viel flexibler in ihren Einsatzzeiten, können aufgrund geringer Beobachtungsentfernungen mehr Details ausmachen, dichtere Abdeckungen durchleuchten bzw. Störvorhänge durchbrechen und ggf. auch nahe genug an verdeckte Objekte heran, um im flachen Winkel unter Abdeckungen zu schauen.

Vor allem aber sind Satelliten aufgrund berechenbarer Bahnen, begrenzter Flucht- und sogar gänzlich fehlender Versteckmöglichkeiten sehr verletzlich. In halbwegs symmetrischen Konflikten ist es für keine Partei ein Problem, eine Handvoll vergleichsweise simpler Killersatelliten in die entsprechenden Umlaufbahnen zu bringen. Das sind im Grunde nichts anderes als ferngelenkte Raketen, die nicht einmal einen Sprengkopf brauchen, um teure und hochkomplizierte Beobachtungsatelliten in Raumschrott zu verwandeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, deine genannten Systeme sind alle von Trägerflugzeugen  bzw Raketen abhängig.
> Mit der SR-72 ist man viel flexibler und kann von jeden Startplatz am Boden starten und relativ schnell seine Zielorte erreichen. Und antiquitiert ist da gar nichts. Das ist fortschrittlichste Flugzeugtechnik.



Ein so komplexes, empfindliches und teures System kannst du eben nicht von jedem Startplatz einsetzen. Die SR-71 sind afaik überwiegend direkt von Nordamerika aus geflogen und da auch nur von Basen mit entsprechend geschultem Personal. Nie wäre jemand auf die Idee gekommen, die auch nur in der Nähe feindlicher Grenzen zu parken.

Ganz anders dagegen eine 747 (oder 2 747 im Falle des Roc) oder eine Tristar: Die können vollkommen problemlos von jedem beliebigen Flugplatz der Welt aus operieren. Und weil Nutzlast-Satelliten (respektive mit diesen vergleichbare Suborbitalflugkörper) nicht als Militärflugzeug zählen und oberhalb des nationalen Luftraums operieren, dürfen sie das sogar weitestgehend unabhängig vom diplomatischen Status. Das ist vor allem mit der Verschiebung des Fokus von Russland auf China ein großer Vorteil.




keinnick schrieb:


> Die Lockheed SR-71 wurde nicht ohne Grund in den Ruhestand geschickt. Die Amis werden sich dabei schon etwas gedacht haben. Warum sollte man "etwas" vom Boden starten, wenn man dauerhaft Satelliten im Orbit haben kann, die dasselbe rund um die Uhr erledigen?



Neben der von Mahoy genannte Steurungsmöglichkeiten wird der entscheidende Vorteil doch schon im originalen Link genannt: Satelliten auf bekannten Bahnen lassen sich im Ernstfall leicht abschießen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein so komplexes, empfindliches und teures System kannst du eben nicht von jedem Startplatz einsetzen. Die SR-71 sind afaik überwiegend direkt von Nordamerika aus geflogen und da auch nur von Basen mit entsprechend geschultem Personal. Nie wäre jemand auf die Idee gekommen, die auch nur in der Nähe feindlicher Grenzen zu parken.


Dafür haben sie relativ hohe Reichweiten. Die SR-71 hat fast 5000 km Reichweite ohne Nachbetankung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz anders dagegen eine 747 (oder 2 747 im Falle des Roc) oder eine Tristar: Die können vollkommen problemlos von jedem beliebigen Flugplatz der Welt aus operieren.


Und sind viel langsamer und auch größer. Noch haben sie irgendwelche Tarneigenschaften. Gute Ziele.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und weil Nutzlast-Satelliten (respektive mit diesen vergleichbare Suborbitalflugkörper) nicht als Militärflugzeug zählen und oberhalb des nationalen Luftraums operieren, dürfen sie das sogar weitestgehend unabhängig vom diplomatischen Status. Das ist vor allem mit der Verschiebung des Fokus von Russland auf China ein großer Vorteil.


Trägergestützte Systeme sind viel unflexibler.  Und Satelliten erst recht.
@Mahoy hatte das ja ganz gut begründet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2022)

?WTF?
Hast du das Prinzip eines Rakenstarts vom anderen Ende des Erdballs nicht verstanden?


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?WTF?
> Hast du das Prinzip eines Rakenstarts vom anderen Ende des Erdballs nicht verstanden?


Klär mich auf!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2022)

Flugzeug startet von normalem Flughafen, fliegt ggf. bis in eine Region, aus der sich die gewünschte Überflugrichtung ergibt, klinkt Rakete(-nvehikel) aus, fliegt zurück, landet. Rakete(-nvehikel) fliegt ein halbe bis ganze Erdumrundung über aufzuklärendes Gebiet und kehrt zu einer Basis/Einsammelstelle/... zurück.
(Landung/Einsammlung/... hängt halt davon, was man entwicklet. Bislang sind diese Trägersysteme für vollwertige Satelliten konzipiert, die kommen natürlich nicht zurück. Bei Electron, die vom Boden startet, wird aber schon an in-air-recovery des Boosters nach Vorbild der US-Spionage-Satelliten und -Aufklärungsdrohnen der 60er gearbeitet)
Interessanterweise hat die Air Force sogar schon mal ein luftgestütztes Orbitalstartsystem entwickelt, um im Kriesfall unabhängig von spezialisierten Bodenstationen Aufklärungssatelliten zu ersetzen. Ich plädire abweichen davon halt für ein suborbitales System, weil das die Sache mit dem Wiedereintritt erleichtert, für den Gegner leichter von Waffensystemen zu unter scheiden ist und weil man im vorliegenden Szenario bei mehreren Umrundungen sowieso mit einem Abschuss rechnen muss. Aber die Startmechanismen bleiben gleich und sind offensichtlich seit 60 Jahren bekannt.









						NOTS-EV-2 Caleb - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Auch die Minuteman, die heute als Minotaur ebenfalls für Satellitenstarts genutzt wird, hat man wohl mal probehalber aus einer C-5 gestartet, falls es etwas mehr Nutzlast sein soll. Oder, falls es billiger werden soll, kann auf den Erfahrungen mit Jaguar aufbauen. (Wobei 800 km Höhe ja fast schon ausreichen, um von der Grenze des gegnerischen Luftraums aufzuklären - wenn meine oben gestellte Frage, ob die Entfernung der Kamera vom Ziel noch eine Rolle spielt, verneint wird.)








						Jaguar (American rocket) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür haben sie relativ hohe Reichweiten. Die SR-71 hat fast 5000 km Reichweite ohne Nachbetankung.


Die SR-71 habe ich noch 1988/89 auf Beale AFB kennengelernt.
Dort war der Hauptstützpunkt und wir als Flugschüler sind des Öfteren Beale von Mather AFB aus angeflogen.
Waren keine 20 Meilen nördlich von uns.

Start von einer SR-71 war immer ein Höllenspektakel.
Die sind mit nur wenig Sprit in die Luft und wurden dann erst überm Pazifik aufgetankt, bevor es zum Einsatz ging.

In Europa waren die m. W. auf Mildenhall in England stationiert.
Selten sind die von Frankreich kommend und quasi ganz Bayern als "Kurve" Richtung Norden benutzend an der deutsch-tschechischen/deutschen Grenze lang.
Meist aber Einsatz weit oben im Norden.

Mittlerweile übernehmen diese Aufklärungs-Aufgabe neben Satelliten andere Flugkörper.
Spooky Zeugs, wie die RQ-170 und die RQ-180, welche die Öffentlichkeit bisher kaum gesehen hat.








						Lockheed Martin RQ-170 Sentinel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wie immer auf Edwards AFB alternativ in der Area 51 zu finden...   

PS:
Die Aurora gibts.
Was sonst kommt mit fast Mach 9 vom Pazifik her in der Nacht und landet auf Edwards AFB?
Kenn mind. 10 ehemalige US-Kameraden die Radarsignatur oder visuelle Bestätigung hatten.
Und nach dem 8 Bier an der Fliegerbar schwört jeder Stein auf Bein, dass das Teil auch in den Weltraum kann...


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mittlerweile übernehmen diese Aufklärungs-Aufgabe neben Satelliten andere Flugkörper.
> Spooky Zeugs, wie die RQ-170 und die RQ-180, welche die Öffentlichkeit bisher kaum gesehen hat.
> 
> 
> ...


Leider konnte ich beim stöbern, in den technischen Daten, nicht herausfinden, wie schnell die sind.
Aber ich vermute nur ein Bruchteil der SR-72.

*Edit:* Interessant dass das nur eine Drohne ist.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Start von einer SR-71 war immer ein Höllenspektakel.
> Die sind mit nur wenig Sprit in die Luft und wurden dann erst überm Pazifik aufgetankt, bevor es zum Einsatz ging.


Die SR-71 ist ja was das Treibstoffsystem und dernTreibstoff an sich angeht ziemlich besonders.
Das Ding leckt beim Start (bischen) hat aber einen Treibstoff der wenig entzündlich ist (JP-7), das lecken hört nach dem Start und einer gewissen Hitze durch Geschwindigkeit auf.
Die haben sehr schnell herausgefunden, das Ding nur mit 1/4 Tanks zu starten und dann den Rest in der Luft aufzutanken, auch um den Reifen und Fahrwerk eine längere Lebensdauer zu geben.
Die SR-71 ist halt nicht wirklich ein "normales" Flugzeug, sie verhält durch ihre Geschwindigkeit und daraus entstehenden Bedonderheiten schon etwas anders.
Für 1960 und 1970er Jahre ein beeindruckendes Stück Technik!


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für 1960 und 1970er Jahre ein beeindruckendes Stück Technik!


Ja finde ich auch.



> Die SR-71 ist mit zwei Turbojet-Triebwerken des Typs Pratt & Whitney J58 ausgerüstet, die speziell für den Antrieb der SR-71 und deren Vorgänger Lockheed A-12 entwickelt wurden. Um bei der zu erreichenden Geschwindigkeit bis Mach 3,2 noch effizient arbeiten zu können, wurde das Triebwerk mit einer technischen Raffinesse ausgerüstet, die nie zuvor eingesetzt worden war: neben dem Turbostrahlbetrieb arbeitet es bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auch als Staustrahltriebwerk, da einströmende Luft über sechs Rohre um die Turbojet-Stufe herumgeführt wird und direkt in den Nachbrenner gelangt. Bei sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten werden so 80 Prozent des Schubs von der Staustrahlfunktion geliefert.
> 
> Ein Nebeneffekt war, dass bei Annäherung an die Höchstgeschwindigkeit mit zunehmender Effizienz der Staustrahltriebwerke der Treibstoffverbrauch pro Strecke zurückging. Diese Hybrid-Triebwerke erfordern sehr komplexe Steuerungsmechanismen, was den Entwicklungsaufwand in die Höhe trieb.


Quelle: Lockheed SR-71

Und die SR-72 wird noch einen draufsetzen.
Das muß man sich mal vorstellen: Mach 6! Also die doppelte Geschwindigkeit von der SR-71. Mehr der sämtliche Rekorde gebrochen wurden.


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2022)

Ich habe keine Infos, ob die SR-72 gebaut wird.
Immerhin wird diese "offiziell" als Projekt geführt.
Goggle mal nach der Aurora...
Ich schwöre Dir, das Teil gibts/gab es...


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Infos, ob die SR-72 gebaut wird.
> Immerhin wird diese "offiziell" als Projekt geführt.


Auf Wikipedia steht das die Maschine in der Entwicklung ist. Bzw ein Konzept besteht.
Außerdem:


> Ein erster Prototyp der SR-72 könnte dann bis 2023 gebaut werden. Eine Indienststellung wäre frühestens ab 2030 zu erwarten.


Quelle: Lockheed Martin SR-72


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2022)

Klar habe ich das auch gelesen, aber "könnte" ist nicht tatsächlich bauen...


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Klar habe ich das auch gelesen, aber "könnte" ist nicht tatsächlich bauen...


Das ist halt ziemlich Tricky mit dem Triebwerken, die müssen beides können, ähnlich der SR-71, sie also auf Geschwindigkeit bringen und dann durch den Staustrahl auf Mach 6 boosten, das ist halt das doppelte von der SR-71 entsprechend schwierig. Rein aerodynamisch glaube ich nicht das der Fortschritt jetzt so riesig ist, die wussten auch damals schon ganz gut bescheid. Mit entsprechenden Computern und Windkanal geht natürlich noch einiges, aber wir reden hier fast über eine Verdoppelung der Geschwindigkeit, der technische Aufwand dürfte riesig sein und dann kommt halt schnell eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung. Machbar ist das garantiert, fragt sich nur wer es bezahlen will.

Beim letzten Punkt wäre mal interessant, ob die derzeitige Unterstützung der Ukraine (ALLES), zivil, militärisch etc. in etwa dem Aufwand der Luftbrücke nach Berlin entspricht, oder ob dazwischen infaltionsbereinigt doch noch einiges dazwischen liegt.
Damals konnten die Russen auch nicht glauben dass das geht, bis Clay, Turner, Reuter und die West Berliner mit Hilfe von Truman Ihnen das Gegenteil bewiesen haben. Die Kosten dürften aber immens gewesen sein.


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt ziemlich Tricky mit dem Triebwerken, die müssen beides können, ähnlich der SR-71, sie also auf Geschwindigkeit bringen und dann durch den Staustrahl auf Mach 6 boosten, das ist halt das doppelte von der SR-71 entsprechend schwierig. Rein aerodynamisch glaube ich nicht das der Fortschritt jetzt so riesig ist, die wussten auch damals schon ganz gut bescheid. Mit entsprechenden Computern und Windkanal geht natürlich noch einiges, aber wir reden hier fast über eine Verdoppelung der Geschwindigkeit, der technische Aufwand dürfte riesig sein und dann kommt halt schnell eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung. Machbar ist das garantiert, fragt sich nur wer es bezahlen will.


Die Problematik ist zunächst dann vorhanden, wenn wir über ein bemanntes Vehikel reden.
Technologisch ist der Staustrahlantrieb bei ca. 5 Mach an der technischen Grenze, darüber geht eigentlich nur Raketenantrieb und der ist nicht auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.








						Boeing X-51 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Glaubt man den Gerüchteküchen, hat(te) die Aurora drei Antriebarten an Bord.
Ein Jettriebwerk ähnlich der SR-71 (Normalbetrieb umschaltbar auf Staustrahl) und zwei H2-O2 Raketenmotoren, die das Teil auf ca. Mach 9-10 beschleunigen/beschleunigten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Punkt wäre mal interessant, ob die derzeitige Unterstützung der Ukraine (ALLES), zivil, militärisch etc. in etwa dem Aufwand der Luftbrücke nach Berlin entspricht, oder ob dazwischen infaltionsbereinigt doch noch einiges dazwischen liegt.
> Damals konnten die Russen auch nicht glauben dass das geht, bis Clay, Turner, Reuter und die West Berliner mit Hilfe von Truman Ihnen das Gegenteil bewiesen haben. Die Kosten dürften aber immens gewesen sein.


Ohne es zu Wissen, taxiere ich die tatsächlichen Materialbewegungen als deutlich höher ein, das für die Ukraine primär per Bahn antransportiert wird, was ganz andere Massengrößen als "nur" Luftbrücke zulässt.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist zunächst dann vorhanden, wenn wir über ein bemanntes Vehikel reden.


Anscheinend ist das ja der Wille.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne es zu Wissen, taxiere ich die tatsächlichen Materialbewegungen als deutlich höher ein, das für die Ukraine primär per Bahn antransportiert wird, was ganz andere Massengrößen als "nur" Luftbrücke zulässt.


Hier bin ich bei dir, aber vergesse halt nicht den Treibstoff der Flugzeuge, die Flugzeuge, die Piloten, die Inst und schlussendlich das be und entladen, viel Technik hatten die damals nicht.
Das Material ist bei der Ukraine garantiert wesentlich höher, Menscheneinsatz und auch Treibstoff dürften bei der Luftbrücke wesentlich höher gewesen sein, das kostete damals aber eben nicht so viel, auch inflationsbereinigt nicht.
Die Flugzeuge waren halt "wertvoll".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist zunächst dann vorhanden, wenn wir über ein bemanntes Vehikel reden.
> Technologisch ist der Staustrahlantrieb bei ca. 5 Mach an der technischen Grenze, darüber geht eigentlich nur Raketenantrieb und der ist nicht auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten ist ein Konzept mit Dauerbetrieb ohnehin nur noch bedingt zu erwarten:

Die SR-71 war ein fliegender Treibstofftank und wie Don schon angemerkt hat, ist Man heute nicht wesentlich weiter, was das Luftwiderstand/Volumen-Verhältnis so eines Designs angeht. Den Piloten einzusparen und miniaturisierte Aufklärungseinrichtung bringt ein Bisschen was, aber die gestiegenen Stealthanforderungen fressen das ganz schnell wieder auf. Wenn der Vogel mit der doppelten Geschwindigkeit = dem vierfachen Energieverbrauch der SR-71 fliegen soll, braucht er ein viermal besseres Frontfläche/Volumenverhältnis, also pro Wiederstand die vierfache Spritmenge. Dafür muss er 4³ mal so groß ausfallen bzw. aufgrund der parallel steigenden sturkturellen Masse eher 5³ mal so groß.

Aber "gleiche Reichweite" reicht ja nicht einmal näherungsweise. Die SR-71 konnte über weite Teile der Sowjetunion geradeaus rüber und hatte dann eine vergleichsweise kurze freihängende Strecke zwischen dem letzten Refuel über Europa und dem nächsten in kanadischem oder international-pazifischen Luftraum (oder umgekehrt). Ich komme auf maximal 6000 km für die kontinentalsten Teile Südrusslands, aber ich glaube die spielten zu Konstruktionszeiten der SR-71 nicht einmal eine Rolle. Wer dagegen geradewegs über China hinwegjetten will, braucht Sprit für mindestens 9000 km, ehe er wieder in nicht-unfreundlichem Luftraum ist. Da diese weiteren 50% Treibstoff den gesamten ersten Teil des Fluges mitgeschleppt werden müssen, wird die Kiste 6³ mal so groß - oder noch mehr, weil man das Radarecho eines derartigen Monstern noch mehr Kompromisse zugunsten von Stealth wieder reduzieren muss.

Da sich hypersonische Kreuzfahrtschiffe von bislang nicht materialisiert haben, ist ein kontinuierliches Betriebskonzept praktisch ausgeschlossen. Die Reichweiten- und Geschwindigkeitsanforderungen sind nur für einen Gleiter zu schaffen, der Teile seiner Mission oberhalb der Athmosphäre absolviert. Macht 6 sind immerhin schon 60% der für den Silbervogel angedachten Reisegeschwindigkeit.

(6³ = 216, die SR-71 würde ich nach der Luftbetankung mal auf 90 Tonnen schätzen. Um rein durch Größenskalierung Mach 6 zu erreichen, bräuchte man also grob geschätzt ein 20000 Tonnen Flugzeug. Zum Vergleich: Die Yorktown-Träger aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg, hatten leer ungefähr diese Verdrängung. Hier mal visualisiert. Das vorn links am Bug ist übrigens eine Oxcart, also das Basismodell der SR-71. Exponentielle Bezüge sind die Hölle, wie jeder seit bald drei Jahren wissen sollte...)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier bin ich bei dir, aber vergesse halt nicht den Treibstoff der Flugzeuge, die Flugzeuge, die Piloten, die Inst und schlussendlich das be und entladen, viel Technik hatten die damals nicht.
> Das Material ist bei der Ukraine garantiert wesentlich höher, Menscheneinsatz und auch Treibstoff dürften bei der Luftbrücke wesentlich höher gewesen sein, das kostete damals aber eben nicht so viel, auch inflationsbereinigt nicht.
> Die Flugzeuge waren halt "wertvoll".



Lebensmittel- und Energieversorgung der Ukraine waren bislang eigenständig. Angeliefert wurde überwiegend Militärtechnik. Für deren Verhältnisse mag das Aufkommen groß sein, aber das ist absolut nichts im Vergleich zur Versorgung von 2,2 Millionen Menschen. Wiki gibt 2,1 Millionen Tonnen insgesamt für die Berliner Luftbrücke an und von Beginn der Flüge bis zum Ende der Blockade vergingen 434 Tage. Das macht im Schnitt fast 5000 Tonnen. pro. Tag. Der Spitzenwert lag bei 12000 Tonnen. an. einem. Tag.
Zwei solcher Tage würden vermutlich reichen, um sämtliche an die Ukraine gelieferten Fahrzeuge zu transportieren, zwei weitere für die restliche permanente Ausrüstung. Packen wir noch je eine Woche Treibstoff und Munition drauf und nach einem halben Monat ist wieder Feierabend für die Piloten.

Sarajevo (126000 Tonnen) könnte eher passen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Dezember 2022)

Lockheed A-12 – mit dreifacher Schallgeschwindigkeit sollte die A-12 die UdSSR ausspionieren
					

Die A-12 erreichte dreifach Schallgeschwindigkeit und flog unglaublich hoch. Sie sollte die UdSSR ausspionieren. Doch die sowjetischen Abwehrraketen setzten den Super-Jet schachmatt.




					www.stern.de
				




Es scheint doch viel übertrieben zu werden in Bezug auf die SR-71.
Ich weiß nur das in Eberswalde Mig-25 aufgestiegen sind und die SR-71 an der Grenze begleiteten.

Übrigens sieht man an beiden Flugzeugen unterschiedliche Lösungsansätze.
Die USA bauten ein teures Flugzeug, mit begrenzten Möglichkeiten  während die Mig-25 ein wirklich beeindruckender Kampfjet war und mit der im Moment im Einsatz befindlichen Mig-31 ist.

Neben 3000kmh

"Das hochmoderne Zaslon-AM-Radar erlaubt der MiG-31BM, Ziele in bis zu 320 Kilometern Entfernung zu erfassen und, dank der Rakete R-37M, über 280 Kilometer hinweg zu bekämpfen. Die MiG-31BM ist in der Lage, sechs Luftziele gleichzeitig zu bekämpfen und bis zu zehn Luftziele zu verfolgen. LCD-Bildschirme, auf denen Taktik-, Navigations-, Radar- und andere Informationen angezeigt werden, erhielten Einzug ins Cockpit der MiG-31BM. Mit der Luft-Boden-Rakete Kinschal gibt es außerdem bereits eine Hyperschallwaffe im Repertoire der MiG-31 und es laufen seit geraumer Zeit Tests mit einem System zur Bekämpfung von Satelliten – Codename "Burewestnik". "Die neue Ausrüstung erweitert die Fähigkeiten der MiG-31BM und verwandelt sie von einem hochspezialisierten Abfangjäger in eine multifunktionale Kampfeinheit, die effektiv mit Flugabwehr-Raketensystemen der Luftverteidigung interagiert", ergänzt Rostec."









						MiG-31-Nachfolger?: Das Schlachtross ist noch längst nicht müde
					

Seit 40 Jahren verteidigt die Mikojan-Gurewitsch MiG-31 als Abfangjäger Russlands Luftraum. Dank eines umfangreichen Upgrades wird der kraftstrotzende Fighter noch viele Jahre weiterfliegen – auch wenn Gerüchte um einen Nachfolger immer wieder Nahrung erhalten.




					www.flugrevue.de


----------



## Don-71 (7. Dezember 2022)

Rofl! 
Was russische Werbebroschüren so Wert sind sehen wir seit 10 Monaten real, man kann getrost 50% plus der Angaben streichen und die Leistungsfähigkeit ist immer noch übertrieben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Rakete R-37M, über *280 Kilometer hinweg zu bekämpfen*




Wer es glaubt!


----------



## Tschetan (7. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Rofl!
> Was russische Werbebroschüren so Wert sind sehen wir seit 10 Monaten real, man kann getrost 50% plus der Angaben streichen und die Leistungsfähigkeit ist immer noch übertrieben.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum Werbebroschüren?
Das Ding fliegt seit Jahren und wird modernisiert .

Wenn du es nicht kennst, kannst du dich hier einlesen.


			Das Monster von Mikojan


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es scheint doch viel übertrieben zu werden in Bezug auf die SR-71.


Und du übertreibst mit deiner Werbung für die MiG-31.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und du übertreibst mit deiner Werbung für die MiG-31.


Die Frage ist doch was effektiver ist?
Ein schnelles Flugzeug, oder ein schnelles hocheffektives Kampfflugzeug, was in seiner Klasse ohne Konkurrenz ist.

Wie immer erzählt einer von russischen Werbebroschüren und ein anderer von Übertreibung, natürlich ohne jedes Argument.
Wann und wo ist die SR-71 über die Sowjetunion hinweggeflogen?
Ich weiß nur das sie über Vietnam von einer sowjetischen Rakete beschädigt wurde. Ok, war eine A-12.









						Lockheed A-12 – mit dreifacher Schallgeschwindigkeit sollte die A-12 die UdSSR ausspionieren
					

Die A-12 erreichte dreifach Schallgeschwindigkeit und flog unglaublich hoch. Sie sollte die UdSSR ausspionieren. Doch die sowjetischen Abwehrraketen setzten den Super-Jet schachmatt.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was effektiver ist?



Eine F-22 ... ohne Zweifel!


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was effektiver ist?
> Ein schnelles Flugzeug, oder ein schnelles hocheffektives Kampfflugzeug, was in seiner Klasse ohne Konkurrenz ist.


Die SR-71 ist ein reines Aufklärungsflugzeug. Das ist genauso als wenn man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht.


----------



## Tschetan (8. Dezember 2022)

Die Mig-25 flog auch Aufklärung im Krieg gegen Israel. So ganz abwegig ist der Vergleich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Mig-25 flog auch Aufklärung im Krieg gegen Israel. So ganz abwegig ist der Vergleich nicht.


Doch ist er. Weil die SR-71 ein reines Aufklärungsflugzeug ist.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die SR-71 ist ein reines Aufklärungsflugzeug.


Es gab basierend auf dem Oxcart-Projekt einen Prototyp eines Abfangjägers. Die Maschine nannte sich YF-12 und es wurden lediglich drei Stück zu Testzwecken gebaut. Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit war mit Mach 3,35 angegeben. 
Klingt total Banane, aber hatte durchaus einen Sinn. Je höher die Geschwindikgeit beim Raktenabschuss, umso höher ist die Maximalreichweite des Flugkörpers. Die Maschine konnte aber nur drei Raketen tragen.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Eine F-22 ... ohne Zweifel!


Vom Radarquerschnitt her auf jeden Fall. Das gepaart mit Datalink und einer AWACS in der Luft, und es sieht düster aus für die Gegner.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> aber hatte durchaus einen Sinn. Je höher die Geschwindikgeit beim Raktenabschuss, umso höher ist die Maximalreichweite des Flugkörpers. Die Maschine konnte aber nur drei Raketen tragen.


Ja diese alte "Missiles only" Einstellung, hat man in Vietnam bemerkt wie blöd die war


----------



## Tschetan (8. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja diese alte "Missiles only" Einstellung, hat man in Vietnam bemerkt wie blöd die war



Wobei der Gedanke ja  nicht so abwegig war, seine Duelle auf Entfernung mit Raketen zu führen.

Ähnliche "Denkfehler " sehe ich bei der F-35,  Die Abwehr entwickelt sich immer weiter und ein Flugzeug, was auf diesen Vorteil aufbaut , kann dann nicht mal schnell zum Dogfighter umgebastelt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei der Gedanke ja  nicht so abwegig war, seine Duelle auf Entfernung mit Raketen zu führen.
> 
> Ähnliche "Denkfehler " sehe ich bei der F-35,  Die Abwehr entwickelt sich immer weiter und ein Flugzeug, was auf diesen Vorteil aufbaut , kann dann nicht mal schnell zum *Dogfighter* umgebastelt werden.


Dafür war sie nie geplant und wird auch nicht eingesetzt. Die F35 ersetzt/ergänzt weltweit eher Multirole Flugzeuge wie Tornado, Harrier, F-18 etc., die westlichen "Dogfighter" bleiben alle im Einsatz/Flotte, wie F-22, F-15, Teile der F-16 Flotte, Eurofighter, Rafale, Grippen.
Dazu verlieren "Dogfights" als der Kampf von Jagdflugzeugen in Sichweite immer mehr an Relevanz, BVR nimmt demgegenüber immer mehr zu, mit mittlerweile wesentlich besseren Waffen wie der Meteor oder der neusten AIM-120D AMRAAM.
Was nicht westliche BVR Raketen leisten "können" steht wie üblich in propagandistischen Werbekatalogen und bis jetzt macht da keine eine gute Figur.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ähnliche "Denkfehler " sehe ich bei der F-35,  Die Abwehr entwickelt sich immer weiter und ein Flugzeug, was auf diesen Vorteil aufbaut , kann dann nicht mal schnell zum Dogfighter umgebastelt werden.


Du siehst diese "Denkfehler" überall dort wo es dir nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür war sie nie geplant und wird auch nicht eingesetzt.


Die Phantom war auch behäbig und konnte mit Bordkanone dennoch etwas reißen


----------



## Don-71 (8. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Phantom war auch behäbig und konnte mit Bordkanone dennoch etwas reißen


Das ist schon richtig.
Aber um es mal zu vergleichen, eine AIM-120 AMRAAM bezogen auf eine Phantom, hat das Flugzeug wesentlich mehr aufgewertet von seinen Basismöglichkeiten, als jegliche Bordkanone.
Eine F-16 z.B, "fühlt" sich in beiden Rollen zu hause.


----------



## Tschetan (9. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür war sie nie geplant und wird auch nicht eingesetzt. Die F35 ersetzt/ergänzt weltweit eher Multirole Flugzeuge wie Tornado, Harrier, F-18 etc., die westlichen "Dogfighter" bleiben alle im Einsatz/Flotte, wie F-22, F-15, Teile der F-16 Flotte, Eurofighter, Rafale, Grippen.
> Dazu verlieren "Dogfights" als der Kampf von Jagdflugzeugen in Sichweite immer mehr an Relevanz, BVR nimmt demgegenüber immer mehr zu, mit mittlerweile wesentlich besseren Waffen wie der Meteor oder der neusten AIM-120D AMRAAM.
> Was nicht westliche BVR Raketen leisten "können" steht wie üblich in propagandistischen Werbekatalogen und bis jetzt macht da keine eine gute Figur.



Ich weiß nicht ob man das alles so sicher sagen kann.
Persönlich finde ich den russischen Ansstz, natürlich, ein wenig klüger 
Stealth,  Raketen, hochentwickeltes Radar und Abwehrmittel, aber überragende Flugeigenchaften und hohe Geschwindigkeit. 
Da kann man von einem Flugzeug wie der F-35 enttäuscht sein. 

Schon als regelmäßiger ILA Besucher, freut man sich über spektakuläre Flugmanöver.

Die F-35 ist so eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die nichts überragend kann und sich auf ihre " Unsichtbarkeit" verlässt. 
Fällt dies weg, was ist dann noch übrig?
Die BW sollte eher F-15, oder Eurofighter kaufen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> hochentwickeltes Radar und Abwehrmittel


Sieht man in den letzten 10 Monaten wie toll die "Russen" ihren Luftraum schützen können und gleichzeitig nicht mit der wesentlich schwächeren, kleineren und auch technisch wohl unterlegnen ukrainischen Luftwaffe fertig werden.
Die russische Luftabwehr weist mehr Löcher auf, als jeglicher Schweizer Käse, gegen ukrainische Flugzeuge und Drohnen, soll aber mit der F-35 in jeder Situation fertig werden? Wer es glaubt!


----------



## compisucher (9. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Phantom war auch behäbig und konnte mit Bordkanone dennoch etwas reißen





Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig.
> Aber um es mal zu vergleichen, eine AIM-120 AMRAAM bezogen auf eine Phantom, hat das Flugzeug wesentlich mehr aufgewertet von seinen Basismöglichkeiten, als jegliche Bordkanone.
> Eine F-16 z.B, "fühlt" sich in beiden Rollen zu hause.


Jain, bin den Nato-Diesel ja geflogen.
Dat Teil macht z. B. Fassrollen und den Split-S Manöver unglaublich gut.
Wir sind in den USA auf der AFB Holloman gegen F-15, F-16, F-5 (Mig-21 Simulator), F-18 und gegen die drei SU-27 in US-Besitz im Simulierten Luftkampf gegen Jäger geflogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lediglich die F-16 war/ist  im Luftkampf völlig überlegen.
Gegen die anderen Muster hat man reelle bis sogar sehr gute Chancen, insbesondere wenn es einem gelingt, in eine Position zu kommen, die einen Hit-and-Run Angriff ermöglicht.
Ideale Kampfdistanz der F-4 waren 2-4 km, Dogfight (< 1000 m) war sie der F-16 und F-18 z. T. deutlich unterlegen, gleichauf mit der F-15 wie der SU-27 und der F-5  überlegen.
Die Zwei-Mann Besatzung ist halt ein Riesenvorteil.
Ist der WSO gut, kann der Pilot sich komplett auf das Flugzeug konzentrieren und viel mehr herausholen.
Als Pilot bekommt man vom WSO z. B. die Ansage mit der BK zu feuern, obwohl man als Pilot gar nicht den Gegner sieht und kann so Gegner bekämpfen, die nur für Sekundenbruchteile vor der Nase vorbeifliegen.

Kernproblematik bei den F-4 in D., auf Grund struktureller Überalterung durfte man mit den deutschen Maschinen nur 3,5 g fliegen, während in den USA man die US-F-4 mit 7,5 g fliegen konnte.
Das macht ne Menge aus.


----------



## Tschetan (9. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sieht man in den letzten 10 Monaten wie toll die "Russen" ihren Luftraum schützen können und gleichzeitig nicht mit der wesentlich schwächeren, kleineren und auch technisch wohl unterlegnen ukrainischen Luftwaffe fertig werden.
> Die russische Luftabwehr weist mehr Löcher auf, als jeglicher Schweizer Käse, gegen ukrainische Flugzeuge und Drohnen, soll aber mit der F-35 in jeder Situation fertig werden? Wer es glaubt!



Du darfst nicht vergessen das die Ukrainer bei ihren Angriffen massive Hilfe der Nato erhalten haben.
Ohne die gelieferten Daten und der Nutzung des GPS, würden diese Aktionen nicht ausgeführt werden können.
Meinst du das Awacs und Co, oder Spionagesatelliten unbehelligt über Russland , oder an seiner Grenze ihre Aufgabe in einer direkten Konfrontation erfüllen könnten?

Ich empfehle ja immer Karten zu lesen und dann wird man erkennen das eine völlig lückenlose Sicherung des Luftraumes, gerade über sehr großen Ländern, praktisch kaum möglich ist.
Meinst du das Westeuropa diese Fähigkeiten besitzt?
Wie sieht die Fähigkeit einer F-35 aus von unberechtigten Pisten starten und landen zu können und wie lange werden Pisten und Hangars unbehelligt bleiben?


Hier noch einmal Daten vom Tornado -S









						Tornado-S 9K515 MLRS 300mm Multiple Launch Rocket System data fact sheet | Russia Russian army vehicles system artillery UK | Russia Russian army military equipment vehicles UK
					

Tornado-S 9K515 MLRS 300mm Multiple Launch Rocket System Russia technical data fact sheet pictures video




					www.armyrecognition.com
				




"K4, 9M55K5, 9M55F, 9M55S, 9M55K6, 9M525, 9M528, 9M529, 9M531 und 9M53. Mit einer Lenkrakete hat der Tornado-S eine maximale Schussreichweite von 120 km. Es kann eine einzelne Rakete oder eine Salve in weniger als 30 Sekunden abfeuern. Die Raketenablenkung überschreitet 10-20 Meter nicht, solche Eigenschaften sind vergleichbar mit hochpräzisen Raketen. Nach dem Einlegen in die Batterie, Das Fahrzeug ist in 3 Minuten bereit, seine erste Rakete abzufeuern. Die Vorbereitung auf die Smerch-Schlacht nach Erhalt der Zielbestimmung dauert nur drei Minuten"

Das bei einem voll vernetzten Gefechtsfeld.

Ist das auch ein " Gamechanger"?


----------



## Don-71 (9. Dezember 2022)

@ Tschetan
Du solltest erstmal lernen Zahlen zu lesen!
Klar könnten die Awacs sehr nah am russischen Luftraum operieren, denn die russische Luftwaffe ist sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ völlig in der Defensive, sie kann nicht einmal 1/4 der Flugzeuge in die Luft bringen die die Nato an die Front werfen kann, von der Pilotenausbildung und technischen Überlegenheit haben wir noch gar nicht gesprochen. Und deine viel gerühmte russische Flugabwehr hätte es mit 500-1000 Jabos zu tun, die alle mit der HARM *koordiniert *anfliegen können, teilweise oder zum aller größten Teil unerkannt.
mach dich mal einfach schlau über ECR Tornado, Wild Weasel etc, was jetzt ein klassisches Feld der F-35 würde, was aber sowohl noch alte Phantoms, F-18, Tornados und Grippens als auch F-16 ausfüllen können. Das ganze unter Deckung der quantitativ weit überlegenen Nato Jäger, F-22, F-15, Eurofighter, Teile der F-16 Flotte und Rafale.
Die russische Armee führt in der Luft = Luftwaffe und Flugabwehr, eher den Krieg der "armen Mannes"und müsste froh sein nicht in wenigen Tagen aufgerieben zu sein, was eher wahrscheinlich ist.
Dabei haben wir noch gar nicht über die ganzen strategischen Bomber gesprochen, die weit außerhalb jeder "russischen Reichweite", praktisch ein Cruise Missle Dauerfeuer aufziehen könnten, so lange sie Ziele haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob man das alles so sicher sagen kann.
> Persönlich finde ich den russischen Ansstz, natürlich, ein wenig klüger
> Stealth,  Raketen, hochentwickeltes Radar und Abwehrmittel, aber überragende Flugeigenchaften und hohe Geschwindigkeit.
> Da kann man von einem Flugzeug wie der F-35 enttäuscht sein.
> ...



Bei dem dir, natürlich, besser gefallenden russischen Ansatz, da meinst du die Su-57? Also die etwa 7 Serienexemplare und 8 Erprobungsmodelle? Von der man quasi gar keine tatsächlichen Leistungsdaten kennt? Sondern eben nur Propaganda und Airshow-Spektakel für Laien-Publikum, was sich immer noch vom "Kobra-Manöver" beeindrucken lässt und überhaupt keine Vergleichsmaßstäbe anlegen kann?

Die F-35 soll ja auch eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde. Sie sollte nie ein Luftüberlegenheitsjäger sein - in dieser Rolle brilliert immer noch die F-22 (obwohl anscheinend schon die Außerdienststellung und das Nachfolgemodelle für in absehbarer Zeit - also sagen wir mal mindestens 10 Jahre - geplant ist)


----------



## Tschetan (9. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei dem dir, natürlich, besser gefallenden russischen Ansatz, da meinst du die Su-57? Also die etwa 7 Serienexemplare und 8 Erprobungsmodelle? Von der man quasi gar keine tatsächlichen Leistungsdaten kennt? Sondern eben nur Propaganda und Airshow-Spektakel für Laien-Publikum, was sich immer noch vom "Kobra-Manöver" beeindrucken lässt und überhaupt keine Vergleichsmaßstäbe anlegen kann?
> 
> Die F-35 soll ja auch eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde. Sie sollte nie ein Luftüberlegenheitsjäger sein - in dieser Rolle brilliert immer noch die F-22 (obwohl anscheinend schon die Außerdienststellung und das Nachfolgemodelle für in absehbarer Zeit - also sagen wir mal mindestens 10 Jahre - geplant ist)



Der Ansatz ein Flugzeug für mehrere Teile der Streitkräfte zu entwickeln und zu produzieren ist ein vernünftiger, nur stößt man dabei an Grenzen.
Genauso kritisieren ich das unbedingte setzten auf Stealth Fähigkeiten. Ich sehe diesen Vorteil nicht gegenüber angenommenen Gegnern .
Auch die F-35 besitzt eine lange Mängelliste und wie sie in einem Konflikt, ohne ordentliche Hangar und funktionierender Infrastruktur performt, ist auch nicht gewiß. 

Die Su-57 ist zuerst ein beeindruckendes Flugzeug, was die veröffentlichten Fähigkeiten betrifft. Wie weit das am Ende zutrifft, wird sich zeigen, auch in welcher Zahl sie gebaut und eingesetzt wird.

Ich sehe da Ähnlichkeiten zum Armata. Es ist noch nicht dringend, diesen in Massen zu bauen und einzusetzen, während man gute Alternativen hat.
Sind die modernsten Su Varianten im Moment nicht ausreichend?

Dazu ist die Rüstung in Russland häufig in staatlicher Hand und vielleicht nicht ganz so " Profitorientiert" und liefert eher zweckmäßige Ausrüstungen.
Immerhin sind die Rüstungsausgaben wesentlich niedriger, als im Westen.
Su-57 und Armara sind langfristig angelegte Programme und sind auf jeden Fall für die Entwicklung neuer Technologien wichtig.
So nutzt der neuere T-90viele Komponenten des Armata.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe diesen Vorteil nicht gegenüber angenommenen Gegnern .



So wie der ankommende Gegner einer F-22 oder F-35 eben jene nicht sieht?   

Scheinbar sehen die Russen auch das ein Stealth Flieger schon Vorteile hat oder warum wird die MIG 41 entwickelt?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch die F-35 besitzt eine lange Mängelliste und wie sie in einem Konflikt, ohne ordentliche Hangar und funktionierender Infrastruktur performt, ist auch nicht gewiß.


 
Die Mängelliste der MIG 35 will ich erst gar nicht kennen, aber auch bei der ist nicht Gewiss wie sie ohne Hangar und funktionierender Infrastruktur performt  ... oder doch? Sie wird nicht abheben können weil zerstört (ohne Hangar) oder kein Sprit, weil keine Infrastruktur. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> So nutzt der neuere T-90viele Komponenten des Armata.



Zumindest nicht die Komponenten die mit westlichen Baugruppen bestückt sind, das ist schon mal Fakt.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht die Komponenten die mit westlichen Baugruppen bestückt sind, das ist schon mal Fakt.


Der T-90 ist grundsätzlich kein komplett schlechter Panzer,  gerade in den letzten / neuesten Ausführungen (westliche Komponenten hin oder her).
Allerdings krankt er immer noch an diversen Krankheiten, die Überbleibsel aus Sowjetzeiten und der damaligen Armeedoktrin sind (allen vorran seine miserable Rückwärtsgeschwindigkeit, mäßigem Seitenschutz durch nicht ganzflächige ERA-Kacheln und der Anfälligkeit für Totalverlust, bei Munitionsexplosion).

Das Video dieses Kanals fast die Probleme des T -90M eigentlich ganz gut zusammen und kann ich eigentlich auch sonst empfehlen, was "technische" Themen rund um Panzer betrifft:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acyAsUOjpYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (11. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Tschetan
> Du solltest erstmal lernen Zahlen zu lesen!
> Klar könnten die Awacs sehr nah am russischen Luftraum operieren, denn die russische Luftwaffe ist sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ völlig in der Defensive, sie kann nicht einmal 1/4 der Flugzeuge in die Luft bringen die die Nato an die Front werfen kann, von der Pilotenausbildung und technischen Überlegenheit haben wir noch gar nicht gesprochen. Und deine viel gerühmte russische Flugabwehr hätte es mit 500-1000 Jabos zu tun, die alle mit der HARM *koordiniert *anfliegen können, teilweise oder zum aller größten Teil unerkannt.
> mach dich mal einfach schlau über ECR Tornado, Wild Weasel etc, was jetzt ein klassisches Feld der F-35 würde, was aber sowohl noch alte Phantoms, F-18, Tornados und Grippens als auch F-16 ausfüllen können. Das ganze unter Deckung der quantitativ weit überlegenen Nato Jäger, F-22, F-15, Eurofighter, Teile der F-16 Flotte und Rafale.
> ...


Gut das du deine Thesen nicht mit Fakten untermauern musst.

Hier ein kleiner Punkt zum analysieren.https://www.csis.org/analysis/us-military-forces-fy-2021-air-force

"Eine neuere Sorge ist, dass die taktische Luftfahrtflotte der Air Force zu kurzreichweitig für Großmachtkonflikte ist. Die Kampfreichweiten aktueller Flugzeuge reichen von etwa 550 bis 750 Meilen.

Bei potenziellen Konflikten mit China und Russland kommt es jedoch auf die Reichweite an. Der Pazifik ist riesig. Obwohl der Luftwaffenstützpunkt Kadena auf Okinawa nahe genug an Taiwan liegt (400 Meilen), ist er 1.400 Meilen vom Südchinesischen Meer entfernt, wo ein solcher Konflikt wahrscheinlich stattfinden würde. Die Basis der Anderson Air Force auf Guam ist 1.400 Meilen vom Südchinesischen Meer und 1.700 Meilen von Taiwan entfernt.

US-Stützpunkte in Europa, sogar vorgeschobene Stützpunkte in Osteuropa, sind noch weit entfernt von potenziellen Schlachtfeldern. RAF Lakenheath zum Beispiel ist fast 1.000 Meilen von den baltischen Staaten entfernt, und Spangdahlem AFB in Deutschland ist 850 Meilen entfernt. Darüber hinaus sind Luftwaffenstützpunkte wieder anfällig, sodass US-Flugzeuge möglicherweise weiter von ihren Zielen entfernt stationiert werden müssen und die gegnerische Luftverteidigung das Tanken aus der Luft riskant machen kann.

Infolgedessen empfehlen viele Analysen Maßnahmen zur Erhöhung der Abstandsreichweite und zur Verringerung der Verwundbarkeit, einschließlich einer Betonung von Bombern aufgrund ihrer großen Reichweite. die Kürzung der F-35-Beschaffungen wegen ihrer kurzen Reichweite; die Streuung der Basis; "

"Die Marine leidet unter der gleichen Reichweitenbeschränkung, hat aber den Vorteil, dass sie ihre Flugplätze (Flugzeugträger) verschieben kann, was die Luftwaffe stärker betrifft. "

Genauso ist die Verlegung von Einheiten nach Europa und die Versorgung dieser Einheiten ein Problem.
Du wirst sicher zustimmen das in einem solchen Konfliktfall, auch die USA kein sicherer Ort sein wird und sie Resourccen zum Schutz ihrer Infrastrukturen bereitstellen müsste.
Es wären wahnsinnig viele Materialien und Menschen zu transportieren und vorher in Häfen und Städten zu sammeln.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Alter der Flotten, ich werde für noch eine andere Quelle heraussuchen, wo der geringe Einsatzgrad der Kampfflugzeuge und mangelnde Flugstunden kritisiert werden.

Hier aber noch etwas über das Alter der Flugzeuge.

"Einige Flotten befinden sich in einem relativ guten Zustand: die Transportflotte (durchschnittlich 21 Jahre) aufgrund der Anschaffung von C-17 und C-130, die Spezialeinsatzflotte (12 Jahre) aufgrund ihrer hohen Priorität und die UAVs/RPVs (6 Jahre) wegen großer Kriegseinkäufe. Andere Flotten sind alt: Jäger/Angriffsflugzeug (29 Jahre), Bomber (42 Jahre), Tanker (49 Jahre), Hubschrauber (32 Jahre) und Trainer (32 Jahre). 8 Alle älteren Flotten (mit Ausnahme einiger Spezialflugzeuge) verfügen über Programme zur Modernisierung, aber die Programme haben sich verzögert, sind teuer und können Jahre dauern, bis sie vollständig umgesetzt sind."

Deshalb glaube ich nicht an deine Thesen.

Das was du über Wilde Wiesel und ähnliches schreibst, gelingt sicher gegen " Bananenrepubliken" , aber nicht gegen Peers, gerade wenn keine "Unsichtbarkeit"gegeben ist.









						Stealthy no more? A German radar vendor says it tracked the F-35 jet in 2018 — from a pony farm
					

In the illustrious history of the F-35 fighter jet, add a pony farm outside Berlin as the place where radar-maker Hensoldt claims the plane’s stealth cover was blown.




					www.c4isrnet.com
				








__





						Laden…
					





					www.heritage.org
				




"Die Luftwaffe schneidet im _Index 2023_ für die Bereitschaft „sehr schwach“ ab , eine Note, die niedriger ist als im _Index 2022, und die niedrigste der fünfstufigen Skala_. Das anhaltende Pilotendefizit der USAF trägt sicherlich zu dieser Einschätzung bei, aber die unglaublich niedrigen Ausfallraten und Flugstunden würden verhindern, dass ein kampfkodiertes Kampfgeschwader der Air Force alle oder sogar den größten Teil seiner Kriegsmission ausführen könnte. Bestenfalls wird die Hälfte des Pilotenkaders innerhalb der fähigsten Einheiten in der Lage sein, einige der Kriegsmissionen der Einheit auszuführen. Die einsatzfähigen Raten der Luftwaffe sind seit 2021 nur leicht gestiegen, und die Absicht der derzeitigen CSAF, operative Ausbildungseinsätze aufrechtzuerhalten oder weiter zu reduzieren, spiegelt einen Dienst wider, der Schwierigkeiten hätte, auf einen regionalen Notfall zu reagieren, geschweige denn die Bereitschaft, Kompetenz, und Konfidenzniveaus, die erforderlich sind, um sich gegen einen Mitbewerber durchzusetzen. 91
undefiniert undefiniert
Die Bereitschaft tendiert weiter nach unten."


Abgesehen davon ist es interessant wie man in eine gute Position kommen will mit der Harm, wenn S-400 und S-300 zB Reichweiten bis zu 380km besitzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was effektiver ist?
> Ein schnelles Flugzeug, oder ein schnelles hocheffektives Kampfflugzeug, was in seiner Klasse ohne Konkurrenz ist.



Effektiver für was?
Die Effektivität der SR-71 für Aufklärungsflüge über (technologisch fortschrittlichem) Feindesland lautet seit bald 35 Jahren offiziell: "keine"
Die Effektivität der MiG-31 für Kampfeinsätze über (technologisch fortschrittlichem) Feindesland lautet offiziell: "keine"

Ich würde mal sagen, dass ist ein klares 0:0 zwischen zwei Museumsstücken. Zwar ist die -31 als flinke Raketenstartrampe bis heute heute ungeschlagen, aber außer Russland sieht niemand einen Bedarf an diesem Spezialgebiet. Aus rein geographischen Gründen kämen auch überhaupt nur China (aber nur für die Verteidigung gegen Russland) und Kanada (wirtschaftlich zu klein für Eigenentwicklungen) in Frage. Alle anderen wollen flexiblere Flugzeuge für kleinräumige Einsätze. "Verteidigung Sibiriens" steht halt einfach nicht auf der To-Do-Liste der Luftwaffe, also wollen die auch kein dafür optimiertes Flugzeug.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Mig-25 flog auch Aufklärung im Krieg gegen Israel. So ganz abwegig ist der Vergleich nicht.



Wenn man ein halbes Jahrhunder in der Vergangenheit lebt: Ja.
Die Aufklärungsversion der MiG-25 nutzte tatsächlich den gleichen Grundgedanken wie die SR-71, wenn auch in etwas simplerer, langsamerer Ausführung. (Halt ein modifizierter, relativ robuster Abfangjäger statt einer empfindlichen Spezialkonstruktion.) "Fliege so schnell und so hoch, dass dich keiner kriegt, obwohl dich jeder sieht."
Aber dieses Konzept ist einfach restlos veraltet. Anti-Luft-Raketen, sowohl boden- als auch luftgestützte waren Anfang der 80er technisch so weit entwickelt und räumlich so weit verbreitet, dass die MiG-25 nicht mehr sicher war und Mitte/Ende der 80er so, dass die SR-71 obsolet wurde. Gegen technologisch rückständige Gegner hat man beide noch eine Zeit lang eingesetzt (bzw. Syrien macht das bis heute), aber das war Zweitverwertung von Mustern, die halt sowieso rumstanden.

Aber mit der MiG-31, die DU angesprochen hast, haben beide nichts zu tun. Die -31 hat die normale -25 ersetzt und diese war nicht nur noch viel früher veraltet (eigentlich ab Tag 1, weil ihr erklärtes Ziel ja nie in Dienst gestellt wurde), sondern für diese Rolle hat man im Westen nach den 50ern schlichth wenig Bedarf gesehen und keine spezialisierten Flugzeuge mehr dafür konstruiert. Im Rennen um den besten Langstreckenhochgeschwindigkeitsabfangjäger belegt die MiG-31 also Platz von 1 von 1. Ob man das als "Sieger" oder "Letzter" feiert (oder gar nicht), hängt davon ab, auf welcher Seite der russischen Grenze man steht.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei der Gedanke ja  nicht so abwegig war, seine Duelle auf Entfernung mit Raketen zu führen.



Wenn man die Entfernung hat, ist das eine verlockende Idee, ja. Aber was wenn nicht? Die MiG-31 ist konstruiert, um über ettliche 100 km Entfernung in Richtung eines Ziels zu fliegen und dieses dann aus weiteren 100ten km Entfernung zu bekämpfen. Das kann man in Sibirien machen. Aber nicht z.B. in Mitteleuropa. Die chinesischen Flugzeuge, gegen die sich z.B. Taiwan verteidigen will, sind schon in ihrem Heimathangar näher an potentiellen Zielen dran, als einem MiG-31-Piloten lieb wäre. Würde ein israelisches Flugzeug auf ägyptischen Raketenbeschuss mit der Verteidigungstaktik der MiG-31(/-25/SR-71) reagieren, also mit "ich flieg einfach so schnell wie möglich in Gegenrichtung", dann würde er einmal quer über ganz Jordanien  bis in irakischen Luftraum jetten.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob man das alles so sicher sagen kann.
> Persönlich finde ich den russischen Ansstz, natürlich, ein wenig klüger
> Stealth,  Raketen, hochentwickeltes Radar und Abwehrmittel, aber überragende Flugeigenchaften und hohe Geschwindigkeit.



Das "hochentwickelte" Radar der MiG-31 ist aus heutiger Sicht ziemlich antiquitiert. Du hast es ja selbst zitiert: Die modernste Variante kann nur 6 Ziele bekämpfen, 10 erfassen und das nur in der Luft. Schon der Tornado ADV konnte 20 und der wurde vor 20 Jahren wegen seiner veralteten Technik in Rente geschickt. Auch die beachtliche Radarreichweite der MiG-31 liegt nur wenig über dem, was heute der F-22 für Ziele mit sehr kleinem Radarquerschnitt nachgesagt wird und die F-35 hat eine noch einmal weiter entwickelte Ausbaustufe. Vor allem aber sind diese Vergleichsobjekte alles Mehrzwecksysteme, die auch den Boden abtasten und sogar in gewissem Maße für elektronische Kriegsführung/Störung gegnerischen Radars genutzt werden können. 

Das fehlt der MiG-31 alles, die ist ein One-Trick-Pony. Und dieser Trick lautet: Sei arschgroß. Die MiG-31 hat das Startgewicht von zwei Eurofightern. Oder um einen anschaulicheren Vergleich zu geben: Der Vogel ist näherungsweise so groß wie ein 100-Sitze-Kurzstreckenjet (Bombardier 1000, Superjet 100). Diese Größe haben die sowjetischen Ingenieure genommen um zwei riesige Triebwerke, ein riesiges Radar, einen knappen Treibstoffvorrat und sechs Raketen unterzubringen. Alles andere war optional und fehlt bis heute.

Wenn Wiki in der Hinsicht vollständig ist, fliegt die MiG-31 im Rahmen des Ukraine-Kriegs ihre ersten Einsätze überhaupt und die bestehen nur darin, in sicherem russischem Luftraum aufzusteigen und ein paar Raketen auszuklinken. Das sie Mach 2,8 fliegen könnte, ist dafür komplett überflüssig, das ginge mit Mach 0,28 genauso gut. Und ihr großes Radar wird auch nur genutzt, weil der allgemeine elektronische Stand halt auf dem Niveau der (afaik) 90er ist. Ein Flugzeug mit Avionik aus den 2010er würde in so eine Szenario gar keine eigene Zielerfassung betreiben, sondern einfach AWACS-Daten in die Rakete spielen und wieder nach Hause fliegen. Mit der MiG-31 aus Russland heraus auf ukrainische Maschinene zu schießen ist in etwa so, wie mit einem F-40 Brötchen holen zu fahren - funktioniert, ist ein beeindruckendes Stück Technikgeschichte, aber außer viel Lärm und CO2 kommt nicht bei rum, was man nicht auch anders haben könnte.



> Die F-35 ist so eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die nichts überragend kann und sich auf ihre " Unsichtbarkeit" verlässt.
> Fällt dies weg, was ist dann noch übrig?
> Die BW sollte eher F-15, oder Eurofighter kaufen.



Ich wäre auch für Eurofighter gewesen. Aber da hätte ja jemand zugeben müssen, dass der Auftrag für die Entwicklung einer Aufklärungsvariante 5-10 Jahre lang verschleppt wurde. Außerdem hätte man sich offen von den USA und der überholten nuklearen Teilhabe distanzieren müssen, anstatt sich damit auch noch erpressen zu lassen.
Wenn wir Glück und fähige Verhandler haben () stimmen wenigstens die Kosten (was man beim Eurofighter nicht immer behaupten konnte). Die vergleichsweise zahlreichen Verkaufserfolge der F-35 in letzter Zeit kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht mit den weiterhin eingeschränkten Eigenschaften als Flugzeug erklären. Aber man hört nicht mehr die astronomischen Preisen, von denen die US-Beschaffung geprägt war. Und in der Kategorie "kleiner Single-Jet" ist die F-35 ja durchaus ein feines Stück Technik. In die Kritik ist sie vor allem geraten, weil im Prinzip zwei F-35 statt dreier F-15E angeschafft wurden, aber nur die Kampfkraft von einer boten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei potenziellen Konflikten mit China und Russland kommt es jedoch auf die Reichweite an. Der Pazifik ist riesig. Obwohl der Luftwaffenstützpunkt Kadena auf Okinawa nahe genug an Taiwan liegt (400 Meilen), ist er 1.400 Meilen vom Südchinesischen Meer entfernt, wo ein solcher Konflikt wahrscheinlich stattfinden würde. Die Basis der Anderson Air Force auf Guam ist 1.400 Meilen vom Südchinesischen Meer und 1.700 Meilen von Taiwan entfernt.



Wieso geht du davon aus, dass die USA Russland oder gar China erobern wollten? Breaking News: Außer Puting gibt es derzeit keine größenwahnsinnigen Imperialisten, die eine Supermacht kontrollieren. Und kann niemand China und außer China niemand Russland erobern, weil schlicht das Personal fehlt. Kampflugzeuge für einen transozeanischen Krieg werden also gar nicht benötigt. Die Ausstattung der USA (aber eigentlich auch jeden anderen Staates, siehe Reichweiten von z.B. MiG-29/-31/-35/Su-27...) ist darauf ausgelegt, etwaige Angreifer nahe des Heimatlandes zu vernichten. Verteidiger haben schließlich den Vorteil, dass ihnen ihre Ziele wortwörtlich zufliegen. Strategische Ziele in der Heimat des Feindes zerstört man heutzutage mit Raketen und Marschflugkörpern.

Die einzigen Flugzeuge, die nach B-52 und Tu-95 noch darauf ausgelegt wurden, sind die B-2 und, eher als Nebeneffekt denn Kernfähigkeit, die Tu-160. Aber doch kein Jäger. Wenn die USA so etwas nahe an China oder Russland einsetzen wollen, dann zur Unterstützung von Freunden vor Ort. Freunde, die Flugplätze haben, da muss man nicht aus Huston anfliegen. Und wenn man mal keinen Flugplatz nutzen will bzw. den letzten Rückzug von einem solchen decken muss, gibt es ja noch die Trägerflotte.



> RAF Lakenheath zum Beispiel ist fast 1.000 Meilen von den baltischen Staaten entfernt, und Spangdahlem AFB in Deutschland ist 850 Meilen entfernt.



Das sind Logistikhubs. Die SOLLEN weit von potentiellen Angreifern entfernt sein. Verteidiger für das Baltikum sind im Baltikum () oder maximal in Polen, künftig in Schweden, stationiert.



> Darüber hinaus sind Luftwaffenstützpunkte wieder anfällig, sodass US-Flugzeuge möglicherweise weiter von ihren Zielen entfernt stationiert werden müssen und die gegnerische Luftverteidigung das Tanken aus der Luft riskant machen kann.



Also was denn nun: Sind die US-Stützpunkte so nah am Feind, dass sie direkt angegriffen werden können oder so weit weg, dass der Gegner außer Reichweite ist? Im Rahmen obiger Weißheit "alle haben Flugzeuge die gerade weit genug kommen, um die Heimat zu verteidigen", haben die USA mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit noch die größten Tanks verbaut (ausgenommen F-35, wobei die ja auch kein direktes Gegenstück hat). Jeder, mit einer bestimmten Waffengattung einen US-Stützpunkt angreifen will, muss sich bereits vor in Reichweite des entsprechenden US-Gegenstücks bringen.



> Infolgedessen empfehlen viele Analysen Maßnahmen zur Erhöhung der Abstandsreichweite und zur Verringerung der Verwundbarkeit, einschließlich einer Betonung von Bombern aufgrund ihrer großen Reichweite.



Könntest du ein paar von den "vielen" Analysen verlinken, die ernsthaft im Jahre 2022 einen Schwerpunkt auf Bombern empfehlen?
Attack/Jagdbomber - okay. Aber echte Bomber? Vögel mit großer Reichweite, wo unten tonnenweise Sprengstoff rausfällt? Das ist sowas von 1950. Selbst die Maschinen, die es noch gibt (Tu-95, B-52, Tu-160), werden, gegen technologisch fortschrittliche Feinde (!), nur noch als Träger für Marschflugkörper eingesetzt. Aber mit Ausnahme des (nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlenen) Sonderfalls B-2 hat doch schon ewig (seit Vietnam?) niemand mehr einen klassischen Bombeneinsatz geflogen.



> Es wären wahnsinnig viele Materialien und Menschen zu transportieren und vorher in Häfen und Städten zu sammeln.



Das große Kriege bei der Versorgung entschieden werden, hat sich schon mehrfach gezeigt. Dass die USA und ihre Alliierten ungeschlagen in dieser Disziplin sind ebenfalls, die neueste Bestätigung läuft gerade.



> Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Alter der Flotten, ich werde für noch eine andere Quelle heraussuchen, wo der geringe Einsatzgrad der Kampfflugzeuge und mangelnde Flugstunden kritisiert werden.



Bevor du den Thread mit Spam flutest, den eh keiner liest, mache dir die Mühe vergleichbare Quellen für potentielle Gegner rauszusuchen. Überall auf der Welt kritisieren Militärfans ihre jeweilige Regierung wegen überaltetertem, unzureichenden Material und verbesserungswürdiger Ausbildung. (Oder zumindest überall da, wo man sowas kritisieren kann, ohne für 10+ Jahre nach Sibirien/nach Xinjang/... geschickt zu werden).

Am Ende zählt aber nicht, wer die perfekte Armee hat, sondern wer die weniger schlechte in Stellung bringt. Auf die Bundeswehr sollte man bei einem Konflikt unter 1.-Welt-Staaten nicht wetten, alleine könnte die sich nicht einmal gegen Russland oder sowas verteidigen. Aber die USA sind, trotz aller Mängel, immer noch mit großem Abstand auf Platz 1. Und sie haben die mit Abstand meisten Verbündeten, die zusammen locker noch einmal die gleiche Kampfkraft in die Wagschale werfen können. Man sieht ja aktuell, was passiert, wenn die NATO-Partner sich in erster Linie um Wirtschaft, Inflation, Energiewende, Midterms, Diplomatie und WM kümmern, aber militärisch auch mal nebenbei mit dem kleinen Finger wackeln. Schon die Lieferung von überwierigend ausgemustertem oder kurz vor der Ausmusterung stehendem Altgerät hat gereicht, um die bis vor kurzem zweitgrößte Militärmacht der Welt binnen weniger Wochen von einem seit über einem Jahrzehnt vorbereiteten, mit modernstem Material geführten Eroberungskrieg in eine nur mit hundertausenden Zwangseinberufungen, teilweiser Kriegswirtschaft und iranischer Unterstützung zu stabilisierende Defensive zu zwingen. Gut, in gewisser Hinsicht war China längst stärker als Russland, aber Projektion der eigenen Macht über größere Entfernungen gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Effektivität der MiG-31 für Kampfeinsätze über (technologisch fortschrittlichem) Feindesland lautet offiziell: "keine"





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das fehlt der MiG-31 alles, die ist ein One-Trick-Pony.


"Das hochmoderne Zaslon-AM-Radar erlaubt der MiG-31BM, Ziele in bis zu 320 Kilometern Entfernung zu erfassen und, dank der Rakete R-37M, über 280 Kilometer hinweg zu bekämpfen. Die MiG-31BM ist in der Lage, sechs Luftziele gleichzeitig zu bekämpfen und bis zu zehn Luftziele zu verfolgen. LCD-Bildschirme, auf denen Taktik-, Navigations-, Radar- und andere Informationen angezeigt werden, erhielten Einzug ins Cockpit der MiG-31BM. Mit der Luft-Boden-Rakete Kinschal gibt es außerdem bereits eine Hyperschallwaffe im Repertoire der MiG-31 und es laufen seit geraumer Zeit Tests mit einem System zur Bekämpfung von Satelliten – Codename "Burewestnik". "Die neue Ausrüstung erweitert die Fähigkeiten der MiG-31BM und verwandelt sie von einem hochspezialisierten Abfangjäger in eine multifunktionale Kampfeinheit, die effektiv mit Flugabwehr-Raketensystemen der Luftverteidigung interagiert", ergänzt Rostec."









						MiG-31-Nachfolger?: Das Schlachtross ist noch längst nicht müde
					

Seit 40 Jahren verteidigt die Mikojan-Gurewitsch MiG-31 als Abfangjäger Russlands Luftraum. Dank eines umfangreichen Upgrades wird der kraftstrotzende Fighter noch viele Jahre weiterfliegen – auch wenn Gerüchte um einen Nachfolger immer wieder Nahrung erhalten.




					www.flugrevue.de
				




Liest dich etwas anders?
Sowjetunion/Russland benötigte einen Reichweitenstarken Patrouillenjäger, um seine Grenzen zu schützen.
Dazu war sein Radar gut geeignet Marschflugkörper aufzuspüren und zu vernichten.

"Mit der Hilfe der automatisierten digitalen störgeschützten Datenübertragungsanlagen RK-RLDN und APD-518 ist es möglich, Informationen über die von Zaslon entdeckten Ziele in Echtzeit mit Bodenleitstellen und anderen Flugzeugen auszutauschen, wobei der Bordcomputer es ermöglicht, durch Störeinwirkung noch nicht erfasste Ziele aus einzelnen kleinen Teilchen wieder zu reproduzieren, in dem vom Radar gewonnene Informationen zusammengesetzt werden.
Für die verdeckte Zielerfassung wurde auf dem Abfangjäger das Infrarot-Such- und Verfolgungssystem auf der Grundlage des Wärmepeilgerätes 8TP eingesetzt. Das Wärmepeilgerät wird unter dem Bugteil des Rumpfes installiert und wird im passiven Zustand in einer speziellen Rumpfsektion aufbewahrt. Im Kampfeinsatz wird das Wärmepeilgerät vom Radar begeleitet, mit dessen Hilfe die Zielzuweisungen an die Raketen R-40TD, R-60 oder R-73 (bei den modernisierten Varianten) weitergegeben werden. Unter günstigen Bedingungen beträgt die Reichweite von 8TP bis zu 50 Kilometer."

"Die Rakete wird dann in Verbindung mit dem Helmvisier des Piloten durch Kopfbewegungen auf ihr Ziel eingewiesen. Damit ist es möglich, Ziele aufzuschalten und zu bekämpfen, die sich 60 Grad (!) abseits der Hauptachse befinden. Die R-73 ist für die MiG-31 also ein ähnliches Abwehrsystem, wie das CIWS auf Kampfschiffen."





__





						Das Monster von Mikojan
					





					www.airpower.at
				




Ich finde es schon ziemlich beachtlich was diese Kiste leisten kann.

Zur Mig-25

"
Nach den ersten Einsätzen des schnellen amerikanischen Aufklärers Lockheed SR-71 an der deutsch-deutschen Grenze oder über der Ostsee, musste der Warschauer Pakt reagieren. Nur die MiG-25 war schnell genug, eventuelle Einflüge in den Luftraum der DDR zu verhindern.

So wurde der Mach-3-Jäger nach Deutschland verlegt, die neuen Maschinen lösten bereits vorhandene MiG-23 in Eberswalde-Finow ab. Mit sowjetischen Piloten an Bord, begleiteten immer zwei MiG-25 einen SR-71-Aufklärer nahe der Grenze."

Ich habe sie noch Live erlebt. Beeindruckend schon der Lärm der Triebwerke.

Einsätze wurden zB gegen Israel durchgeführt.

"Am 10. Oktober 1971 – zu diesem Zeitpunkt operierten sie von speziell konstruierten unterirdischen gehärteten Flugzeugunterkünften (HAS) aus – stieg ein Paar MiG-25 auf eine Höhe zwischen 23.000 und 24.000 m (75.459 und 78.740 Fuß) über dem Mittelmeer und wandte sich dann nach Osten. Sie näherten sich der Küste Nordisraels und beschleunigten dann auf Mach 2,5, drehten nach Südwesten und flogen fast die gesamte israelisch-sinaische Küste entlang, von Acre bis zum Suezkanal. Natürlich führte diese Operation zu Warnungen auf allen Luftwaffenstützpunkten der IDF/AF, aber Israel fehlten geeignete Mittel zum Abfangen solch schneller und hochfliegender Flugzeuge."

"Im Vergleich dazu blieben die sowjetischen MiG-25 für die Israelis „unantastbar“. Am 16. Mai 1972 startete die 63. ORAE ihre gewagteste Mission und schickte zwei M-500, um die gesamte Länge der israelischen Stellungen entlang der Ostseite des Suezkanals und die Küste hinunter nach Sharm el-Sheikh zu fotografieren."

"Unter anderem führte dies schließlich zu dem totgeborenen Projekt Distant Thunder (oder Distant Reach), bei dem versucht wurde, das Doppler-Navigationsradar der MiG-25 mit der Anti-Radar-Rakete AGM-78 Standard anzugreifen."









						The Soviet MiG-25 Reconnaissance Flights over Israel that IAF Fighters were never able to intercept - The Aviation Geek Club
					

The Soviet MiG-25 Reconnaissance Flights over Israel that IAF Fighters were never able to intercept




					theaviationgeekclub.com
				




Alles in allem war der Ansatz der Mig-25 vielseitiger und effektiver, da es neben der Aufklärung auch Kampfaufgaben erfüllen konnte.
Die Weiterentwicklung Mig-31 ist in seinen modernisierten Varianten immer noch ein sehr gutes und für Russland notwendiges Kampfflugzeug.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso geht du davon aus, dass die USA Russland oder gar China erobern wollten? Breaking News: Außer Puting gibt es derzeit keine größenwahnsinnigen Imperialisten, die eine Supermacht kontrollieren. Und kann niemand China und außer China niemand Russland erobern, weil schlicht das Personal fehlt. Kampflugzeuge für einen transozeanischen Krieg werden also gar nicht benötigt. Die Ausstattung der USA (aber eigentlich auch jeden anderen Staates, siehe Reichweiten von z.B. MiG-29/-31/-35/Su-27...) ist darauf ausgelegt, etwaige Angreifer nahe des Heimatlandes zu vernichten. Verteidiger haben schließlich den Vorteil, dass ihnen ihre Ziele wortwörtlich zufliegen. Strategische Ziele in der Heimat des Feindes zerstört man heutzutage mit Raketen und Marschflugkörpern.
> 
> Die einzigen Flugzeuge, die nach B-52 und Tu-95 noch darauf ausgelegt wurden, sind die B-2 und, eher als Nebeneffekt denn Kernfähigkeit, die Tu-160. Aber doch kein Jäger. Wenn die USA so etwas nahe an China oder Russland einsetzen wollen, dann zur Unterstützung von Freunden vor Ort. Freunde, die Flugplätze haben, da muss man nicht aus Huston anfliegen. Und wenn man mal keinen Flugplatz nutzen will bzw. den letzten Rückzug von einem solchen decken muss, gibt es ja noch die Trägerflotte.
> 
> ...



Dein Spam ist der Bessere?
Diese Analysen werden von amerikanischen Institutionen für die US Regierung erstellt. Ich präsentiere Auszüge, um euch nicht zu sehr anzustrengen.
Kannst also auf Vorwürfe verzichten. 
Zeigt aber gut die Sicht der US Institutionen.


----------



## compisucher (12. Dezember 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Mängelliste der MIG 35 will ich erst gar nicht kennen, aber auch bei der ist nicht Gewiss wie sie ohne Hangar und funktionierender Infrastruktur performt  ... oder doch? Sie wird nicht abheben können weil zerstört (ohne Hangar) oder kein Sprit, weil keine Infrastruktur.


Die MIG-35 ist der russische Versuch, aus einem veralteten Flugzeugmuster (MIG-29) einen JABo ähnlich der JaBo Version der F-15 zu basteln (F-15E) und das Ganze noch mit der Option als trägergestützes Flugzeug.
Also wenn man so will, eine Art F-18 Mehrzweckkampfflugzeug.
Das die russische Trägerflotte aus gerade mal einem einzigen veralteten Flugzeugträger besteht, liegt es auf der Hand, dass dieses Muster keine erhöhte Priorität in der Produktion hat.
Bis eine erwähnenswerte Anzahl über die bisher vorhandenen 6 Maschinen in Dienst gestellt werden, dürfte die MIG-35 bereits hoffnungslos veraltet sein.
Für den russischen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine ist das Flugzeug irrelevant.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

Ups. Jetzt hat es wohl Wagner-Söldner erwischt: 



> Ukrainische Streitkräfte haben nach Angaben des Gouverneurs in Luhansk ein Hotel in der Stadt Kadijiwka angegriffen, in dem sich Mitglieder der russischen privaten Söldnergruppe Wagner aufhielten. Bei der Attacke seien viele Mitglieder der Gruppe getötet worden, sagte Serhij Haidai in einem TV-Interview mit dem ukrainischen Fernsehen. Beim russischen Verteidigungsministerium war zunächst keine Stellungnahme zu erhalten.
> 
> Nach ukrainischen Angaben sei die Gruppe ein wichtiger Teil der neuen russischen Kriegstaktik. Anstelle von Angriffen größerer Einheiten erfolgten nunmehr Attacken kleinerer Gruppen, vor allem der Söldnertruppe Wagner, unterstützt von Rohr- und Raketenartillerie.
> 
> Berichten des russischen Online-Mediums Sota zufolge soll in der russischen Armee eine Art Zweiklassengesellschaft herrschen. Tschetschenische Einheiten und andere Elite-Truppen würden in Hotels leben, während die einfachen Soldaten in Kasernen, unter schrecklichen Bedingungen, untergebracht seien, zitierte das Medium die Ehefrau eines Soldaten. Wie weit verbreitet seine Kritik innerhalb anderer Einheiten der russischen Armee ist, bleibt aber unklar.



Ukraine meldet Angriff auf Hotel mit Wagner-Söldnern

Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## compisucher (12. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.


Meines auch.

Mich irritiert weiterhin, dass die "glorreiche russische Armee" es für nötig befindet, eine Söldner-Bande einzusetzen.
Ist die reguläre Armee also etwa gar kampfschwächer als diese Wagner-Verbrecher?

Immerhin hat das für die Ukraine auch Vorteile.
Söldner fallen nicht unter das Kriegsvölkerrecht.
Man kann sie also ohne schlechtem Gewissen sofort standrechtlich entsorgen und spart sich die Unterhaltskosten als POW.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mich übrigens im Thread vertan. Das sollte in den Ukraine-Thread.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mich irritiert weiterhin, dass die "glorreiche russische Armee" es für nötig befindet, eine Söldner-Bande einzusetzen.


Kennen wir doch auch, dem Adolf hat die Wehrmacht ja auch nicht gereicht


----------



## compisucher (12. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kennen wir doch auch, dem Adolf hat die Wehrmacht ja auch nicht gereicht


Na ja, Söldner kannte ich jetzt bei dem spontan nicht, "Freiwilligenverbände" schon eher...


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2022)

Das Prinzip ist ganz simpel. Nach dem Verbleib der Wagner Kugelfänger fragt kaum jemand. Also werden sie bevorzugt eingesetzt. An Qualität dürfte es dem Haufen mittlerweile auch mangeln. Also keine Ahnung wer da schlagkräftiger ist, ob Wagner oder Reguläre. Wobei erstere angeblich noch besser ausgerüstet werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht solltet ihr eine Unterhaltung, die eigentlich in den Ukraine-Thread sollte, langsam in den Ukraine-Thread verlagern?




Tschetan schrieb:


> Liest dich etwas anders?



Nö, das liest *s* kein Bisschen anders als das, was du das letzte mal verbreitet hast. Weil es schlicht copy & paste ist.



> Ich finde es schon ziemlich beachtlich was diese Kiste leisten kann.



Wenn du beeindruck zitierst, dass Datenübertragungssysteme Informationen austauschen, dass Infrarotsensoren vorne angebracht sind und Raketen auf Off-Axis-Ziele abgefeuert werden können, dann solltest du bei einem Blick auf moderne Militärtechnik gerade schockiert-überwältigt sein.



> Zur Mig-25
> 
> "
> Nach den ersten Einsätzen des schnellen amerikanischen Aufklärers Lockheed SR-71 an der deutsch-deutschen Grenze oder über der Ostsee, musste der Warschauer Pakt reagieren. Nur die MiG-25 war schnell genug, eventuelle Einflüge in den Luftraum der DDR zu verhindern.



Wer hat diesen Bullshit geschrieben? Die MiG-25 war mit nichten als [einzige] schnell genug, um eine SR-71 abzufangen. Mit Mach 2,8 fliegt man gar keine Eskorte für ein Mach 3,3 schnelles Ziel. Vielleicht flogen sie zur Deko mit, wenn eine SR-71 rein wegen ihrer guten Kameras längs der Grenze eingesetzt wurde, aber als sie tatsächlich noch Penetrationen durchführte, beschleunigte die SR-71 schon vor erreichen sowjetischen Luftraums um möglichst wenig Vorwarnzeit zu lassen und hinterher kam auch eine MiG-25 nicht. Umgekehrt kann selbst eine MiG-21 eine SR-71 von vorne anfliegen, wenn dass mit dem Satz gemeint gewesen sein sollte. Das kann aber strenggenommen sogar auch eine MiG-1. (Wenn die 71 wirklich tief fliegt )

Was die MiG-25P heraushob: Sie trug bis Mitte der 80er (also bis lange nach Ausmusterung der SR-71) als einzige sowjetische Maschine Luft-Luft-Raketen, die (deutlich) mehr als Mach 2,X konnten. Mit allen anderen Waffen als der R-40 hätte man eine SR-71 nicht nur von vorne oder seitlich anvisieren müssen, weil man von hinten nicht hinterher kam, sondern man hätte auch noch von vorne feuern und treffen müssen, weil die SR-71 auch die Raketen abhängen konnte. 

Die MiG-25 war nicht die einzige Bedrohung für die SR-71, weil sie ein Stück schneller flog (hilft natürlich trotzdem), sondern weil sie die größte AAM trug. Eine MiG-21 hätte auch mit Modifikationen maximal zwei davon überhaupt schleppen können, hatte aber schlicht keinen Platz für die nötige Elektronik um sie auch einzusetzen. Da brauchte es auf dem damaligen technischen Niveau einen Jäger im Learjet-Format.



> Einsätze wurden zB gegen Israel durchgeführt.



Aufklärungseinsätze in den 70ern, ja. Wenn du Posts von Diskussionsteilnehmern lesen und verstehen würdest, hättest du da auch gar nichts weiter zu schreiben müssen, weil ich das schon geschrieben habe.



> Alles in allem war der Ansatz der Mig-25 vielseitiger und effektiver, da es neben der Aufklärung auch Kampfaufgaben erfüllen konnte.



MiG-25R war unbewaffnet. Die MiG-25P konnte keine Aufklärung. Kein Schmach für diese Zeit, aber deine Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch. Die Maschinen waren nicht vielseitig, sondern im Gegenteil sogar etwas stärker spezialisiert als selbst damals üblich war.



> Dein Spam ist der Bessere?
> Diese Analysen werden von amerikanischen Institutionen für die US Regierung erstellt.



Meine Beobachtungen der aktuellen Kampferfolge der russsischen Luftwaffe werden von mir erstellt. Mir wäre neu, dass ich eine Institution der US-Regierugn bin (irgendwie fehlen die Gehaltseingänge, Mr. Biden!)
Und noch neuer wäre mir, dass das hier Thema ist.


----------



## compisucher (14. Dezember 2022)

Die SR-71 hatte ein ganz anderes Prinzip als _nur_ Vmax zur Abwehr.
Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (1960 bis ca. 1980/85) war es technisch nahezu unmöglich, Flugzeuge abzuschießen, die in Einsatzhöhen von 20-25 km operierten + hohe Eigengeschwindigkeit hatten + der Tatsache, dass die SR-71 einen für damalige Verhältnisse extrem kleinen Radarquerschnitt hatte.
Allerdings war die SR-71 eine Infrarotquelle wie ein Stahlwerkhochofen.

Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass dann ab 1988 z. B. und u. A. die  AA-13 Hochgeschwindigkeits-Langstreckenabfangrakete bei den Sowjets auftauchte. Allerdings erfolgte m.W. die reguläre Einführung bei der Truppe erst um 2016 oder so.
Nun ja, zu spät, da war die SR-71 schon gute 8 Jahre EOL und fortschrittliche Militär-Satelliten übernahmen primär deren Aufklärungsfunktion.


----------



## Tschetan (14. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Beobachtungen der aktuellen Kampferfolge der russsischen Luftwaffe werden von mir erstellt.


Deshalb brauchst du auch keine Quellen.

Das es unterschiedliche Ausführungen gibt ist völlig klar, aber der Grundentwurf war vorhanden und wenn man da die SR-71 und eine Mig-25 vergleicht, ist das Potential der Mig ungleich höher gewesen.

Ob das an der Grenze spazierenfliegen, den enormen Kostenaufwand gerechtfertigt hat, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

12 Maschinen sind von alleine heruntergeplumst, bei gerade mal 32 Exemplaren...mit nur einem toten Pilot.

Mit den Kopf mußte der Pilot auch aufpassen.
Gab regelmäßig Triebwerksausetzter bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, bei denen die Piloten mit dem Kopf seitlich gegen die Cockpitscheibe knallten und auch mal das Helmvisier brach.

Man mußte genau eine bestimmte Startgeschwindigkeit einhalten, wegen der Reifen und durfte nur mit einem Viertel Tank starten...

Aber sonst war es ein " Super" Flugzeug.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb brauchst du auch keine Quellen.


Kommt mal wieder ausgerechnet von dem Typen, der selbst regelmäßig meint keine Quellen, für seine Märchen und Lügen, zu benötigen und noch dutzende Quellen schuldig ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das es unterschiedliche Ausführungen gibt ist völlig klar, aber der Grundentwurf war vorhanden und wenn man da die SR-71 und eine Mig-25 vergleicht, ist das Potential der Mig ungleich höher gewesen.



Wenn ich einen Apfel und eine Birne vergleiche gewinnt genau was?
Die SR-71 war ein hochspezialisiertes Flugzeug, dessen primäre Funktion genau 1 war, am (für damalige Verhältnisse) physikalischen Limit zu fliegen und dabei Bilder für Aufklärung / Spionage zu schießen.

Das irgend jemand dabei auch nebenher mal die Machbarkeit, auf die Nutzung zu anderen Zwecken geprüft hat spielt genau 0 Rolle, da sie nie über ihre Primärfunktion hinaus ernsthaft dafür in Erwägung gezogen worden ist, weil sie es eben nicht gut konnte, dafür aber eben auch nie bei der Konstruktion primär gedacht war.

Entsprechend macht der Vergleich, mit einer Maschine, deren Einsatzzweck, primär ein anderer war (MiG-25), auch wenig Sinn.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ob das an der Grenze spazierenfliegen, den enormen Kostenaufwand gerechtfertigt hat, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


Ob hunderte (teure) Raketen / Marschflugkörper, zur Zerstörung von ziviler Infrastruktur und Terrorisierung der Zivilbevölkerung, zur Auslösung von Fluchtbewegungen aus der Ukraine, ihre Kosten wohl mehr rechtfertigen mögen, als die SR-71, die 32 mal produziert wurde, in 32 Jahren Dienstzeit und dabei 12 Maschinen, in ihrer Dienstzeit, verloren gingen?




Tschetan schrieb:


> 12 Maschinen sind von alleine heruntergeplumst, bei gerade mal 32 Exemplaren...mit nur einem toten Pilot.
> 
> Mit den Kopf mußte der Pilot auch aufpassen.
> Gab regelmäßig Triebwerksausetzter bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, bei denen die Piloten mit dem Kopf seitlich gegen die Cockpitscheibe knallten und auch mal das Helmvisier brach.
> ...


Die Maschine, wie die meisten Militärflugzeuge, wurde am (absoluten) Limit gebaut, verstärkte Ausfallraten sind dort absolut nicht ungewöhnlich und noch wahrscheinlicher wenn Maschinen nur in Klein(st)serien konstruiert, gebaut und genutzt werden.

Aber wenn wir schon Rosinen picken wollen, steht Russland, auch bei Maschinen die nicht in Kleinserien produziert werden und aber auch nicht in sehr großer Stückzahl außerhalb seines (ehemaligen) Herrschaftsbereiches genutzt werden, bei Luftfahrtunfällen, im Zivilsektor, auf Platz 2 der Weltrangliste (zwischen 1945 und 2022), mit 544 Abstürzen.

Spricht nicht gerade für die russische Ingenieurskunst, was allgemeine Zuverlässigkeit angeht.
Da sind "nur" 12 Abstürze, in 32 Jahren Dienstzeit, bei nur 32 mal produziert, fast schon wieder ein solider Schnitt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Man mußte genau eine bestimmte Startgeschwindigkeit einhalten, wegen der Reifen und durfte nur mit einem Viertel Tank starten...


Du lügst schon wieder wie gedruckt!
Man ging dazu über mit einem Viertel Tank zu starten, um Reifen und Zelle zu entlasten, die SR-71 konnte aber auch vollgetankt starten.



> In den ersten Einsatzjahren betankte man die Flugzeuge wie sonst auch üblich komplett am Boden. Es gab jedoch Probleme mit berstenden Reifen während des Startvorganges, dadurch verlor man sogar einige Maschinen bzw. reparierte sie nicht mehr. Man fand heraus, dass sich das Problem lösen ließ, indem man die Tanks zum Start nur zu etwa einem Viertel füllte und die Maschinen dann in der Luft vor der eigentlichen Mission mit Tankflugzeugen auftankte. Das somit erheblich geringere Startgewicht reduzierte die Belastung der Reifensätze, die von nun an die geplanten 15 Starts und Landungen überstanden, ehe sie ausgewechselt wurden.











						Lockheed SR-71 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die SR-71 hatte ein ganz anderes Prinzip als _nur_ Vmax zur Abwehr.
> Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (1960 bis ca. 1980/85) war es technisch nahezu unmöglich, Flugzeuge abzuschießen, die in Einsatzhöhen von 20-25 km operierten + hohe Eigengeschwindigkeit hatten + der Tatsache, dass die SR-71 einen für damalige Verhältnisse extrem kleinen Radarquerschnitt hatte.
> Allerdings war die SR-71 eine Infrarotquelle wie ein Stahlwerkhochofen.



Stimmt, die Flughöhe ist auch noch ein Faktor, der anderen Maschienen Begleitflüge erschwert hat. Aber ich glaube eine ganze Reihe sowjetischer Flugzeuge hätte von unten her genug Raketenreichweite gehabt, um einen Treffer auf Flughöhe der SR-71 zu landen und für die -25 gilt wiederum: Sie war in der Hinsicht gut, aber nicht ebenbürtig zur SR-71. Flugzeugseitig schränkt das also den räumlichen Bereich, aus dem heraus man sie erfolgreich anvisieren kann, weiter ein, aber einmal abgefeuert ist der verbleibende Höhenunterschied für die Luft-Luft-Raketen sicherlich überwindbar gewesen. Der qualitative Unterschied bei einem Abfangversuch mit einer -25 gegenüber allen anderen zeitgenössischen Maschinen war die überlegene Geschwindigkeit des Waffensystems.

Gegenüber SAMs konnte sich die SR-71 ohnehin nicht auf reine Höhe verlassen. Dass das nicht mehr funktionierte war ja überhaupt nur der Grund, warum man die U-2 abgelöst hat.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Das es unterschiedliche Ausführungen gibt ist völlig klar, aber der Grundentwurf war vorhanden und wenn man da die SR-71 und eine Mig-25 vergleicht, ist das Potential der Mig ungleich höher gewesen.



Diese falsche Aussage hast du bereits geäußert und ich habe mit Argumenten darauf geantwortet. Da du keine Argumente vorbringst, verweise ich darauf (und betone zusätzlich die YF-12). Wenn du an Diskussionen interessiert bist, kannst du darauf eingehen.
Wenn nicht: Dann verzieh dich endlich von dieser Diskussionplattform.

Ich nehme an dieser Stelle zur Kenntniss, dass erneut einen Großteil der dir entgegengebrachten Aussagen ignoriert hast und für vorherige Tatsachenbehauptungen trotz Quellnachfrage keinen Link vorlegst.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> 12 Maschinen sind von alleine heruntergeplumst, bei gerade mal 32 Exemplaren...mit nur einem toten Pilot.


Nach weiteren Recherchen und was du natürlich auch unterschlagen hast:



> Zwölf SR-71 wurden während der Einsatzzeit bei Unfällen zerstört und ein Pilot starb dabei.[25][26] *Elf dieser Unfälle ereigneten sich zwischen 1966 und 1972. *


Es gab bei der Maschine genau 2 Probleme einmal eine Triebwerksüberwachung die automatisch die Triebwerke neu zünden konnte, diese wurde computergestützt entwickelt und nachgerüstet und die Temperaturunterschiede in den Reifen, auch das wurde gelöst. Insoweit stand die SR-71, nach dem Lösen ihrer Kinderkrankheiten, 26 Jahre (1973-1999) in Dienst mit einem einzigen Unfall!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gab regelmäßig Triebwerksausetzter bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, bei denen die Piloten mit dem Kopf seitlich gegen die Cockpitscheibe knallten und auch mal das Helmvisier brach.


Dazu hätte ich gerne eine Quelle!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2022)

F-35-Jets für die Bundeswehr könnten erheblich teurer werden
					

Interne Unterlagen des Verteidigungsministeriums belegen laut Medienberichten, dass die Beschaffung des Kampfjets F-35 sich verzögern und deutlich teurer werden könnte. Sie sollen die Tornados der Bundeswehr ersetzen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



"Mit zeitlichen Verzögerungen und zusätzlichem Finanzbedarf bis zur Fertigstellung der Infrastruktur muss daher gerechnet werden."
"Zulassung ... nicht zeitgerecht möglich"
8,3 Milliarden (ohne Ausrüstung/Bewaffnung) für 35 Maschinen = 240 Millionen Euro pro Stück. Mit Zubehör sind es 290 Millionen.
Bei der Schweizer Anschaffung waren 80 Millionen nur für die Maschinen im Gespräch.
Die letzten Eurofighter kosteten 144 Millionen. Inklusive Ersatzteilpaket und allem drum und dran.

Und das ist noch die Best-Case-Rechnung. Könnte auch etwas anders laufen:
„Die verbindlichen endverhandelten Preise werden anschließend mit einer einseitigen Vertragsänderung durch die US-Regierung übermittelt.“


Welch ein Glück, das wir eine neue Regierung und die Bundeswehr ein reformiertes Beschaffungswesen haben! Da weiß man doch, dass 100 Milliarden Euro Sonderverschuldung in guten Händen sind!


----------



## Sparanus (15. Dezember 2022)

Die Schweiz hat ein ganz anderes Paket, es wäre dir anzuraten, dass du dich da mal besser informierst 

Hier mal zum nachlesen @ruyven_macaran und @Nightslaver





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1603433475067056129

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Schweiz hat ein ganz anderes Paket, es wäre dir anzuraten, dass du dich da mal besser informierst
> 
> Hier mal zum nachlesen @ruyven_macaran und @Nightslaver


Und warum verlinkt man nicht direkt die beiden Links daraus, sondern das Twitter-Gepimmel?


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2022)

Bezugnehmend auf den Tweet,





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1603509251053277184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe mich darüber schon in den 2000er furchtbar aufgeregt und es will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, die BW hatte ein komplettes Lagersystem für Großgerät während des Kalten Krieges, es war Matrial eingelagert um im Verteidigungsfall 30 Brigaden ausrüsten zu können.
Warum hat man beim Abbau/Verkleinerung nicht einfach dieses System genutzt, nein man hat moderne Waffen verschenkt, für ein Euro verscherbelt oder in den Schneidbrenner geworfen.
(Leopard 2, Leopard 1 A5, Luchs, Gepard, Roland, Mars, Lars etc.). Man muss sich nur mal die Beschaffungszahlen vom Gepard anschauen, oder dem Mars Werfer, wo sind die alle, wohl im Schneidbrenner.
Bei der MArine werden und wurden die Systeme U 206 und Schnellboot 143 einfach vernichtet!
Das was man zwischen 2000-2012 mit der BW gemacht hat grenzt für mich an Landesverrat, es war nämlich "alles da" um zumindestens einen Restbestand zu erhalten, wenn man sich anschaut was andere Staaten (z.B. USA, Russland etc.) Lagern, kann man nur den blanken Hass bekommen, was hier die deutsche Politik angestellt hat.

Aber alle dachten ja wir tanzen das nächste Jahrhundert ausschließlich Kumbaya.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und warum verlinkt man nicht direkt die beiden Links daraus, sondern das Twitter-Gepimmel?


Weil Diskussionen unter den Tweets/Retweets gerne mal viele Aspekte beleuchtet werden und zwar durch Personen die da drin stecken. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was man zwischen 2000-2012 mit der BW gemacht hat grenzt für mich an Landesverrat, es war nämlich "alles da" um zumindestens einen Restbestand zu erhalten, wenn man sich anschaut was andere Staaten (z.B. USA, Russland etc.) Lagern, kann man nur den blanken Hass bekommen, was hier die deutsche Politik angestellt hat.


Ja es ist schon mies was da weit durch das politische Establishment ging. 
Da kann man keine Partei ausnehmen. 

Naja manchmal denke ich, dass viele Politiker Deutschland wie einen Konzern führen wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja manchmal denke ich, dass viele Politiker Deutschland wie einen Konzern führen wollen.


Brauchst du nicht zu denken, ist sichtbar so.
Brauchst du nur mal regelmäßig Richtung FDP und Union und 16 Jahre große Koalition schauen.
Privatisieren, Rotstift und sparen mit dem Rotstift, außer es hat Lobby und somit genug Geld.

In der Wirtschaft würde man wohl equivalent davon sprechen Gewinne und Einsparungen landen im Managment / der Firmenspitze und bei den Aktionären, während in der Belegschaft Lohnkürzungen, Lohnverzicht und Entlassungen praktiziert werden und bei den Produkten an der Qualität gespart wird.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht zu denken, ist sichtbar so.
> Brauchst du nur mal regelmäßig Richtung FDP und Union und 16 Jahre große Koalition schauen.
> Privatisieren, Rotstift und sparen mit dem Rotstift, außer es hat Lobby und somit genug Geld.
> 
> In der Wirtschaft würde man wohl equivalent davon sprechen Gewinne und Einsparungen landen im Managment / der Firmenspitze und bei den Aktionären, während in der Belegschaft Lohnkürzungen, Lohnverzicht und Entlassungen praktiziert werden und bei den Produkten an der Qualität gespart wird.


Ich halte das für eine nicht falsche, aber viel zu einseitige Analyse!
Deutschland und deutsche Politik hat seit der Wiedervereinigung nie wieder (sicherheits/militärisch) strategisch gedacht, im Gegenteil alles was mit Sicherheit, Militär, Verteidigung und eben dann auch Krieg zu tun hatte, wurde völlig weggeschoben auch von der Bevölkerung. Jeder der davor gewarnt hat, wurde als Kriegstreiber und ewig Kalter Krieger bezeichnet.
"Man meinte" auf dem Altar der Wiedervereinigung besonders allen anderen Ländern zeigen zu müssen das man sich völlig wehrlos macht, das ja keiner auf Idee kommen könnte, von diesem Deutschland könnte irgendeine Gefahr ausgehen oder Wehrhaftigkeit und ein normales oder robustes vertreten seiner eigenen Sicherheitinteressen. Horst Köhler musste deshalb gehen.
Nicht nur die Politik hat da versagt, auch die Bevölkerung als Ganzes ist völlig in ein Koma gefallen, man will mit solchen oben genannten Sachen am besten gar nichts zu tun haben, weil Militär und eventuell auch "schießen" ist böse, das wollen wir nicht.
Aber gleichzeitig hat dieser Kriegstreiber aus dem Kreml, der wohl mehr Gemeinsamkeiten mit dem Schnauzbart hat, als weniger, wohl in keinem westlichen Land so viele Fans wie in Deutschland und das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen, jedenfalls nicht für meine rationale Denke!


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

> *Vor 20 Jahren hat die Bundeswehr 350 Exemplare des hochmodernen Schützenpanzers "Puma" bestellt. Doch bis heute ist das Gerät nicht "kriegstauglich". Warum der "Puma" die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.*
> 
> Seit zwei Jahrzehnten hofft die Bundeswehr auf einen einsatzfähigen neuen Schützenpanzer. Der "Puma" sollte eigentlich längst den schon 1971 eingeführten "Marder" ablösen. Doch das hochkomplexe Waffensystem mit einem Stückpreis von 17 Millionen Euro wird seit Jahren von massiven Mängeln geplagt - und gilt inzwischen als Paradebeispiel für problembeladene Rüstungsvorhaben.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Warum der "Puma" bislang ein Papiertiger ist

Ob der Puma noch seine Kurve bekommt? Technisch scheint er ja sehr interessant zu sein.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Warum der "Puma" bislang ein Papiertiger ist
> 
> Ob der Puma noch seine Kurve bekommt? Technisch scheint er ja sehr interessant zu sein.


Diesbezüglich fehlt es mir deutlich an Input. Das einzig Wissenswerte was ich aus den ganzen reißerischen Artikeln ziehen konnte war das es wohl 18 frisch aus der Umrüstung gekommene Pumas waren. Außerdem eine "Spezialkonfiguration" für die schnellen Eingreiftruppen. Was man auch immer darunter verstehen mag und auch so viel dazu das man von den Goldrandlösungen weg kommen wollte.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kennen wir doch auch, dem Adolf hat die Wehrmacht ja auch nicht gereicht


Die USA (und andere Staaten nutzen auch regelmäßig Söldner) haben im Irak auch Söldner (z.B. Blackwater), unter anderen für Sicherungsaufgaben, übrigens ebnso auch in Afghanistan, eingesetzt.

Und sprechen wir gar nicht erst davon das in sehr vielen Kriegen, in der Geschichte, seit (mindestens) dem Peloponnesischen Krieg (ca. 411 v.Chr.) und den Punischen Kriegen (ca. ab 264 v.Chr.) und nein bei letzteren rede ich nicht vom Auxiliar- / Hilfstruppen Konzept der Römer, Söldner durchaus eine gängige Praxis waren.

Man kann das also sicherlich ins lächerliche ziehen, das Russland auch "Söldner" einsetzt und das auch nicht erst seit dem Angriff auf die Ukraine, aber von mehr als eigener Ignoranz, oder schlimmsten Fall Dummheit, zeugt sowas nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die USA (und andere Staaten nutzen auch regelmäßig Söldner) haben im Irak auch Söldner (z.B. Blackwater), unter anderen für Sicherungsaufgaben, übrigens ebnso auch in Afghanistan, eingesetzt.


Nicht um ganze Großverbände im Gefecht zu ersetzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht um ganze Großverbände im Gefecht zu ersetzen.


Das mag zwar, in aktiv laufenden Kriegen, die letzten grob 150 Jahre zunehmend unüblicher geworden sein, mit zunehmender "Professionalisierung des Krieges", ist aber im geschichtlichen Kontext trotzdem nicht ungewöhnlich.

Aber mal davon abgesehen, hat Wagner, in der Ukriane, eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich was mit Söldnern zu tun (inzwischen vornehmliche Zwangsrekrutierung) und ist nur noch formal auf dem Papier ein privates Söldnerunternehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber mal davon abgesehen, hat Wagner, in der Ukriane, eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich was mit Söldnern zu tun (inzwischen vornehmliche Zwangsrekrutierung) und ist nur noch formal auf dem Papier ein privates Söldnerunternehmen.


Ich dachte, dass du den implizierten Vergleich mit der Waffen SS verstanden hast.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass du den implizierten Vergleich mit der Waffen SS verstanden hast.


Der Vergleich ergab und ergibt so und so keinen Sinn Sparanus.

Die Waffen-SS war nie ein privates Söldnerunternehmen, nicht mal etwas das formal in die Richtung ging, da sie nie dafür gedacht gewesen sind, wie in Russland / im Kreml, dazu zu fungieren auch im Ausland militärisch tätig sein zu können, ohne das Russland sich formal in einem Krieg befinden muss, um dafür reguläre Soldaten einsetzen zu können.

Das war aber der ursprüngliche Gedanke dahinter im Kreml, Wagner aufzustellen.
Du hättest da also auch genauso gut den Vietkong, im Verhältnis zur Nordvietnamesischen Volksarmee, nennen können und es wäre ebenso wenig passend gewesen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass du den implizierten Vergleich mit der Waffen SS verstanden hast.


Das ist ziemlicher Bullshit!
Du kannst Blackwater, Wagner oder die ganzen anderen privaten internationalen Sicherheits- *Dienstleister, *doch wohl kaum mit den freiwilligen Einheiten der Ukraine oder z.B. des Republikanischen Spanien vergleichen!?
Genauso wenig wie dort die Waffen SS reinpasst, die etwas ziemlich eigenes war, aber sicher keine "klassischen" Söldner. Zumal du beim "Grundstock" der Waffen SS, der Verfügungstruppe und Polizei/KZ-Truppe (1., 2, .3., 4.) SS Divisionen überhaupt keine "nicht Deutschen" angeworbenen finden wirst.
Erst mit der 5. SS Division kamen Niederländer, Belgier und Elsas-Lothringer die sich freiwillig zum Kammpf gegen den "Kommunismus" gemeldet haben, in die Waffen SS.
Die Waffen SS war wesentlich eher eine Weltanschauungstruppe, als eine Söldner Truppe und wurde vor dem Begin Barnarossa dann dazu benutzt im besetzten und auch unbesetzten Europa Freiwillige gegen den Kampf "des Bolschewismus" zu rekrutieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Waffen SS war wesentlich eher eine Weltanschauungstruppe, als eine Söldner Truppe!


Es war eine Art politisch motivierte (idiologische) Privatarmee der Partei (NSDAP), die in Führung und Organisation grundsätzlich undabhängig von Militär (Wehrmacht) sein sollte, da Hitler diesem, ähnlich wie Stalin, aber nicht so weitgehend in den Folgen, nicht vollumfänglich vertraute, was die Loyalität zum NS-Staat und Partei anging (weshalb ja auch die SS für Hitlers Schutz zuständig war).

Am nächsten kommt dem ursprünglichen Konzept der Waffen-SS dabei, organisatorisch betachtet, vermutlich noch die "Nationalgarde", respektive auch in einigen Aspekten die "Palastwache / Königliche Garde" in Monarchien, nur halt das die idiologische Weltsicht und politische Bildung, im Sinne der NS-Idiologie, in der Waffen-SS noch einen weit größeren Stellenwert einnahm, während möglichst gute militärische Fähigkeiten immer ehr als "sekundär" betachtet wurden (Fanatismus für die Sache sei wichtiger für einen guten Soldaten, als sein militärisches Können).


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte immer bisher gedacht das die SS eine Art Elitegarde der deutschen Wehrmacht gewesen ist.
Dort gab es ja auch angebliche "spezielle" Anforderungen. Welche u.a. rassistisch motiviert waren.
Aber auch die Körpergröße, Tauglichkeitsgrad usw betrafen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer bisher gedacht das die SS eine Art Elitegarde der deutschen Wehrmacht gewesen ist.


Nein, nicht in dem Sinne wie man es wohl sonst militärisch bei Eliteeinheiten verstehen würde (Seals, KSK, ect).
Bzgl. der militärischen Fähigkeiten, besonders in der Führung, haperte es teils gewaltig bei der Waffen-SS, aber im Gegensatz zur Wehrmacht kämpften sie (auf Grund der politischen Indoktrination) meist wesentlich verbissener und wurden bei der Ausrüstung auch vorrangig versorgt und mit neuen Waffen ausgerüstet.

Aber die Verluste der Waffen-SS lagen dafür, oft bedingt durch eben fehlendes militärisches Verständnis, wesentlich höher als nötig, sehr oft auf einem unnötig hohen Level.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dort gab es ja auch angebliche "spezielle" Anforderungen. Welche u.a. rassistisch motiviert waren.
> Aber auch die Körpergröße, Tauglichkeitsgrad usw betrafen.


Diese waren primär der NS-Idiologie und somit politischen Motivation geschuldet (die SS sollte aus den Besten der Arier bestehen), wurden aber auch recht bald im Krieg immer weiter aufgeweicht, weil man nicht genug Soldaten, für Gefallene, finden konnte, die die Kritieren vollumfänglich erfüllen konnten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber die Verluste der Waffen-SS lagen dafür, oft bedingt durch eben fehlendes militärisches Verständnis, wesentlich höher als nötig, sehr oft auf einem unnötig hohen Level.


Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Immerhin hatten sie an der Ostfront deutlich weniger Verluste als die Russen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Dezember 2022)

@ Nightslaver

Das ist zum Teil schon richtig was du beschreibst, aber eben immer nur zum Teil, denn die SS wurde durch Himmler von einer Parteiorganisation komplett mit der Reichspolizei "verzahnt". Insoweit kann man da nicht mehr ab 1936 von einer reinen Parteiorganisation sprechen, schon gar nicht mehr 1939 mit der "Gründung" der Waffen SS.
Die 1. Waffen SS Division rekrutierte sich aus Hitlers eigener "Palastwache" (Leibstandarte), die 2. SS Division (Verfügungstruppe oder "Das Reich") war eher oder sogar hauptsächlich ein Spielplatz der ehemaligen Wehrmacht. Denn die rekrutierte sich ausschließlich aus "ehemaligen" Wehrmachtsoffizieren, die eine andere "soldatische" Ausbildung als die in der Wehrmacht "ausprobieren" wollten, die daneben auch weltanschaulich durchgeformt sein sollten, dafür stellte Himmler den "Spielplatz" zur Verfügung. Die 3 .und 4. SS Division rekrutierte sich aus KZ Wachpersonal (3. Division) und aus reinen Polizeiverbänden (4. Division).



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es war eine Art politisch motivierte (idiologische) Privatarmee der Partei (NSDAP), die in Führung und Organisation grundsätzlich undabhängig von Militär (Wehrmacht) sein sollte, da Hitler diesem, ähnlich wie Stalin, aber nicht so weitgehend wie dieser, nicht vollumfänglich vertraute, was die Loyalität zum NS-Staat und Partei anging (weshalb ja auch die SS für Hitlers Schutz zuständig war).


Das sehe ich so nicht, ich würde es eher als eine idiologische "Privatarmee" des NS Staates als Ganzes beschreiben, die Privatarmee der Partei war eher eindeutig die SA, die entmachtet wurde.

Edit:
Das mit der mangelnden militärischen Führung und teilweise militärische Ausbildung rraf auf die 1., 3. und 4. Division zu Anfang zu auf die 2. SS Division eher auf gar keinen Fall, quer durch das Führungspersonal, wie auch die Truppe, weil das eine Ehemaligen "Wehrmachts Spielwiese" war die sich eher komplett aus der Wehrmacht rekrutierte.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ergab und ergibt so und so keinen Sinn Sparanus.


Du solltest bei deinen Antworten beachten welcher Fokus gesetzt ist. 
Der Fokus war, dass sowohl Putin als auch Hitler einen zum regulären staatlichen Militär Konkurrenten aufgebaut haben. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> kaum mit den freiwilligen Einheiten der Ukraine oder z.B. des Republikanischen Spanien vergleichen!?


Bitte was? Das habe ich nichtmal angedeutet, ich habe gesagt, dass Hitler auch mehr als die Wehrmacht hatte, nämlich die Waffen SS und Putin hat neben der russischen Armee eben Wagner. Keine Ahnung wo du was von Ukrainischen Freiwilligenverbänden liest.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bitte was? Das habe ich nichtmal angedeutet, ich habe gesagt, dass Hitler auch mehr als die Wehrmacht hatte, nämlich die Waffen SS und Putin hat neben der russischen Armee eben Wagner. Keine Ahnung wo du was von Ukrainischen Freiwilligenverbänden liest.


Aber die Waffen SS rekrutierte sich doch nicht aus bezahlten Söldner, dazu war die Waffen SS eine staatliche Organisation, der Vergleich hinkt m.A. auf allen Ebenen!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du solltest bei deinen Antworten beachten welcher Fokus gesetzt ist.
> Der Fokus war, dass sowohl Putin als auch Hitler einen zum regulären staatlichen Militär Konkurrenten aufgebaut haben.


Und? Das hatte Stalin mit dem NKWD auch, hatte der Irak, hat der Iran und wahrscheinlich noch zig andere Staaten.
Jetzt müßte man diskutieren ob Wagner eher wie Blackwater ist, wofür einiges spricht, da keine staatliche Organisation. Oder eben nicht.

Edit:
Letztendlich hat die Waffen SS hauptsächlich deshalb überlebt oder wurde aufgeblasen, weil man damit in ganz Europa Freiwillige rekrutieren konnte, das ging bei der Wehrmacht gesetzlich nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> dazu war die Waffen SS eine staatliche Organisation, der Vergleich hinkt m.A. auf allen Ebenen!


In Putins Russland gibt es keine privaten Organisationen mit Macht. De facto ist Wagner staatlich.  


Don-71 schrieb:


> das ging bei der Wehrmacht gesetzlich nicht.


Infanterieregiment 950 aka Indische Legion. 
Aufgestellt Dezember 1941 und erst Jahre später der Waffen SS unterstellt. 

Was genau ging gesetzlich nicht?


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Putins Russland gibt es keine privaten Organisationen mit Macht. De facto ist Wagner staatlich.


Offfiziell nicht. Aber die bekommen u.a. Ausrüstung von der russischen Armee.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Offfiziell nicht. Aber die bekommen u.a. Ausrüstung von der russischen Armee.


Bei allen Oligarchen hat Putin das Heft in der Hand, die entscheiden nichts mehr privat. 

Faschismus bleibt Faschismus, nur manchmal ändern sich die Bezeichnungen


----------



## Don-71 (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was genau ging gesetzlich nicht?


Im Grunde genommen war  da die gesetzliche Lage nicht wesentlich anders als bei der heutigen BW.
Es waren die Streitkräfte des Deutschen Reiches und MiItglied konntest du eigentlich nur dann werden, wenn du zumindestens einen deutschen Elternteil hattesst. "Volksdeutsche" waren da auch miteinbezogen. Das mit den Pässen war ja damals wesenlich strikter geregelt.
Soweit ich das eben gelesen habe, hat Infanterieregiment 950 aka Indische Legion. vor ihrer Unterstellung zur Waffen SS an keinen Kampfhandlungen teilgenommen, also irgendjemand wird sich mit der Unterstellung zur Waffen SS was gedacht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das eben gelesen habe, hat Infanterieregiment 950 aka Indische Legion. vor ihrer Unterstellung zur Waffen SS an keinen Kampfhandlungen teilgenommen, also irgendjemand wird sich mit der Unterstellung zur Waffen SS was gedacht haben.


Kann ich weder bestätigen noch widerlegen, aber trotzdem waren Sie damit Wehrmachtssoldaten und naja Gesetze die für die politische Führung gültig waren, naja😅


----------



## Don-71 (22. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann ich weder bestätigen noch widerlegen, aber trotzdem waren Sie damit Wehrmachtssoldaten und naja Gesetze die für die politische Führung gültig waren, naja😅











						Legion Freies Indien – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es war eine Art politisch motivierte (idiologische) Privatarmee der Partei (NSDAP), die in Führung und Organisation grundsätzlich undabhängig von Militär (Wehrmacht) sein sollte, da Hitler diesem, ähnlich wie Stalin, aber nicht so weitgehend in den Folgen, nicht vollumfänglich vertraute, was die Loyalität zum NS-Staat und Partei anging (weshalb ja auch die SS für Hitlers Schutz zuständig war).
> 
> Am nächsten kommt dem ursprünglichen Konzept der Waffen-SS dabei, organisatorisch betachtet, vermutlich noch die "Nationalgarde", respektive auch in einigen Aspekten die "Palastwache / Königliche Garde" in Monarchien, nur halt das die idiologische Weltsicht und politische Bildung, im Sinne der NS-Idiologie, in der Waffen-SS noch einen weit größeren Stellenwert einnahm, während möglichst gute militärische Fähigkeiten immer ehr als "sekundär" betachtet wurden (Fanatismus für die Sache sei wichtiger für einen guten Soldaten, als sein militärisches Können).



Wieso "in Monarchien"? Deine Beschreibung passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge auf Putins Nationalgarde. (Okay, wenn der mal einen Erben einsetzt, zählt er auch als Monarch )

Aber das ist eben was fundamental anderes als eine Söldnertruppe wie Wagner. Russische Nationalgarde respektive Waffen-SS sind bzw. waren (zum prägenden Ende hin) staatliche Einrichtungen unter direkter Führung eines Despoten. Ihre Mitglieder durch Loyalität/Recht/Eid verpflichtet, ihre primärer Daseinszweck Macht- und Willkürdurchsetzung ihrer Chefs im eigenen Reich.
Söldnertruppen wie Wagner oder, zu einem geringeren Teil, Blackwater (verwechselt die eigentlich noch wer mit Blackrock oder bin ich der einzige  ?) sind private Unternehmungen, ihre Mitglieder sind wegen des (weitaus höheren) Lohns dabei, sie haben keine Sonderrechte im Inneren und sie setzen nicht die Ideen ihres Chefs, sondern die eines Auftragsgebers durch. In aller Regel in einem anderen Land.

Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist eigentlich, dass sie kämpfen können sollten und deswegen manchmal an Stelle von regulären Soldaten genommen werden, wenn einem reguläre Soldaten für die jeweilige Aufgabe fehlen. Aber das gilt auch für Polizisten, die die Ukraine verteidigen, für Hitlers Volkssturm (mit etwas weniger "können" im "kämpfen können"), teils sogar für kriminelle Organisationen. (Katastrophehilfe durch Yakutza z.B.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer bisher gedacht das die SS eine Art Elitegarde der deutschen Wehrmacht gewesen ist.
> Dort gab es ja auch angebliche "spezielle" Anforderungen. Welche u.a. rassistisch motiviert waren.
> Aber auch die Körpergröße, Tauglichkeitsgrad usw betrafen.



Die speziellen Anforderungen wurden, wie praktische alle Anforderungen, durch die Nazis immer weiter runtergeschraubt, je knapper das Angebot wurde. (Eine weitere Parallele zu Putin)
Aber die Waffen-SS gehörte organisatorisch nie zur Wehrmacht. Wehrmachtsangehörige und deren Angehörige bestehen bis heute darauf, dass nur "die anderen" böse waren und man selsbt ja nur quasi zufällig irgendwie durch die Gegend spaziert ist. In der Praxis führte die enge politische und militärische Verzahnung des Naziregimes sowie die gute materielle Ausstattung der Waffen-SS und die gute personelle der Wehrmacht zwar häufig zu Zusammenarbeit (wer da häufiger unter wessen Kommando stand, kann ich nicht sagen) und an den meisten großen Verbrechen sowie den meisten größeren Kämpfen in den letzten 1-2 Kriegsjahren waren somit beide beteiligt. Aber afaik nie innerhalb einer fixen gemeinsamen Struktur und definitiv nicht mit einem als Untermenge des anderen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Dezember 2022)

Da bahnt sich doch glatt der nächste Skandal um unsere Verteidigungsminsterin an.









						Problem für Lambrecht: Sind die Puma-Panzer gar nicht so kaputt?
					

Der Puma macht Probleme, und die Verteidigungsministerin beschuldigt die Industrie. Aber ist das berechtigt? Bei manchen Panzern reicht zur Reparatur offenbar ein Schraubenschlüssel.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bahnt sich doch glatt der nächste Skandal um unsere Verteidigungsminsterin an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider hinter Paywall.
Aber ja, man erwartet inzwischen  eigentlich auch schon gar nichts anderes mehr aus dem Dilettantenstadel dort.
Manchmal denke ich schon fast, es wäre besser den ganzen Laden, von Verteidigungsministerium, zu entlassen und von Grund auf neu aufzustellen.

Was da seit Jahren vor sich geht und veranstaltet wird, ist einfach nur noch Blamabel, für die Außenwahrnehmung der Deutschen Armee & teilweise auch Rüstungsindustrie.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider hinter Paywall.
> Aber ja, man erwartet inzwischen eigentlich auch schon gar nichts anderes mehr aus dem Dilettantenstadel dort.
> Manchmal denke ich schon fast, es wäre besser den ganzen Laden von Verteidigungsministerium zu entlassen und von Grund auf neu aufzustellen.


Ja so kann man oder muss es sogar sehen.

Kurze Inghaltsangabe:

80% des Schäden sind Bagatellschäden, einige der Panzer waren über dem routinemäßigen Wartungsintervall (wahrscheinlich zu wenig Ersatzteile vor Ort oder geordert), einige Ausfälle/Fehler sind nach Industrie klar auf unsachgemäße Behandlung und Wartung der BW zurückzuführen (Bildschirmausfall durch klaren Fussabdruck auf selbigen, kaputter Turmzahnkranz etc.), laut Industrie. Auch wird der Vorwurf erhoben, die Panzer wurden für die Industrie gesperrt und erst nach den Pressemitteilungen frei gegeben obwohl Industriepersonal vor Ort war.
Die Industrie sagt zu alle Pumas vor dem 01.01.2023 zu reparieren und instand zu setzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kurze Inghaltsangabe:
> 
> 80% des Schäden sind Bagatellschäden, einige der Panzer waren über dem routinemäßigen Wartungsintervall (wahrscheinlich zu wenig Ersatzteile vor Ort oder geordert), einige Ausfälle/Fehler sind nach Industrie klar auf unsachgemäße Behandlung und Wartung der BW zurückzuführen (Bildschirmausfall durch klaren Fussabdruck auf selbigen, kaputter Turmzahnkranz etc.), laut Industrie.


Danke.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wird der Vorwurf erhoben, die Panzer wurden für die Industrie gesperrt und erst nach den Pressemitteilungen frei gegeben obwohl Industriepersonal vor Ort war.
> Die Industrie sagt zu alle Pumas vor dem 01.01.2023 zu reparieren und instand zu setzen.


Klingt für mich als würde man da mal wieder versuchen seinen eigenen Kopf retten zu wollen, indem man eigenes Versagen einfach auf die Rüstungsindustrie abwälzt, wie auch schon (mehr oder weniger) beim G36.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klingt für mich als würde man da mal wieder versuchen seinen eigenen Kopf retten zu wollen, indem man eigenes Versagen einfach auf die Rüstungsindustrie abwälzt, wie auch schon (mehr oder weniger) beim G36.


Ganz genau das ist die Aussage des Artikels.
Und dem Verteidigungsministerium hätte klar sein müssen das die FAZ da drann ist, das konnte man schon die ganze Woche und davor sehen.
Und es war klar das die Industrie nicht einfach den Schwarzen Peter hinnimmt und Rheinmetall und KMW sind eben wesentlich stärker als Heckler und Koch und haben auch ein anderes "Standing".


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bildschirmausfall durch klaren Fussabdruck auf selbigen, kaputter Turmzahnkranz etc.), laut Industrie.


Da da keiner aus Spaß gegen getreten haben wird ist das schon mies einen Bildschirm so zu konturieren, dass das beim auf und absitzen kaputt gehen kann.

Aber jetzt mal Real Talk, wenn das nicht durch die Inst auf Btl Ebene geregelt werden kann ist es *********************.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht um ganze Großverbände im Gefecht zu ersetzen.



Dafür wurde doch die ganze Logistik privatisiert ? Kraftfahrer,  Bewachung und Transport,  hätten sonst einiges an Ressourcen gebunden und offizielle Opfer verursacht.
Man darf nicht vergessen, daß es für " Söldner" und private Dienstleister keine offiziellen Verlustzahlen gibt.

Nur mal ein Beispiel über die Größenordnungen

"In Zahlen ausgedrückt: In der Hochphase der Konflikte im Irak und in Afghanistan beschäftigen die Amerikaner dort bis zu 260.000 Zivilisten und private Sicherheitskräfte. In seinem 2017 erschienenen Buch „Learning from a long War“ schildert Collins die Abhängigkeit der Armee von Firmen wie Blackwater."









						Söldner in den USA - Wie die Privatisierung des Krieges voranschreitet
					

Der Unternehmer Eric Prince will, dass die USA in Afghanistan ihre Soldaten durch Söldner ersetzen. 6.500 private Kriegsprofis anstelle von 23.000 Soldaten. Das, so Prince, würde es den USA ermöglichen, endgültig aus der Region abzuziehen. Der Ex-Elitesoldat lobbyiert in höchsten Regierungskreisen.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Gleichzeitig gibt es noch diverse Ressourcen für Einsätze unter Geheimhaltung








						Special Activities Division – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Die SS frönte mehr rassistischen Idealen. Das du sie versuchst als " Kämpfer gegen den Kommunismus" und " Widerstandskämpfer" zu definieren,  finde ich falsch,  nur scheinbar ist das heutzutage in manchen Regionen nicht ungewöhnlich.

Im Osten gründete Himmler neben SS Einheiten, auch sogenannte Schutzstaffeln, mit genau diesen Menschen. 
Hier eine jüdische Seite mit haufenweise Beispiele zu Ihrer " Motivation ".









						Nazi collaborator monuments around the world
					

There are hundreds of monuments around the world to people who abetted or took part in the murder of Jews and others during the Holocaust.




					forward.com
				




"Ternopil – Eine Büste des völkermörderischen Yaroslav Stetsko (1912–1986), der 1941 die mit den Nazis kollaborierende Regierung der Ukraine leitete, die die Deutschen willkommen hieß und Hitler die Treue erklärte. Stetsko , ein fanatischer Antisemit, hatte geschrieben : „Ich bestehe auf der Vernichtung der Juden und der Notwendigkeit, die deutschen Methoden zur Vernichtung der Juden in der Ukraine anzupassen.“ Fünf Tage vor der Nazi-Invasion versicherte Stetsko dem OUN-B-Führer Stepan Bandera: „Wir werden eine ukrainische Miliz organisieren, die uns helfen wird, die Juden zu entfernen.“"

1986 drückte ihm Bush Senior die Hand...

Nee, die SS war eine Verbrecherbande, welche sich rassistischen überlegen fühlten und weniger gegen Kommunisten kämpften, sondern gegen 
" slawischen Untermenschen ".
Es gab nur ein überfallenes Land das kommunistisch war
Ich finde es schlimm, das es da immer noch solche relativierenden Ansichten gibt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die SS frönte mehr rassistischen Idealen. Das du sie versuchst als " Kämpfer gegen den Kommunismus" und " Widerstandskämpfer" zu definieren,  finde ich falsch,  nur scheinbar ist das heutzutage in manchen Regionen nicht ungewöhnlich.
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass "SS" einfach nur für "Schutzstaffel" steht... 
Wo in diesem Thread wurde die (Waffen-)SS als "Kämpfer gegen den Kommunismus" oder gar "Widerstandskämpfer" dargestellt? Bitte mit konkreten Belegen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Dezember 2022)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, wo das genau geschehen sein soll. Aber auf die Antwort kann man vermutlich bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag warten, wenn die Böcke kalben.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass "SS" einfach nur für "Schutzstaffel" steht...
> Wo in diesem Thread wurde die (Waffen-)SS als "Kämpfer gegen den Kommunismus" oder gar "Widerstandskämpfer" dargestellt? Bitte mit konkreten Belegen.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Erst mit der 5. SS Division kamen Niederländer, Belgier und Elsas-Lothringer die sich freiwillig zum Kammpf gegen den "Kommunismus" gemeldet haben, in die Waffen SS.
> Die Waffen SS war wesentlich eher eine Weltanschauungstruppe, als eine Söldner Truppe und wurde vor dem Begin Barnarossa dann dazu benutzt im besetzten und auch unbesetzten Europa Freiwillige gegen den Kampf "des Bolschewismus" zu rekrutieren.




Sry, ich weiß ja das man hier alles Haarklein belegen muß.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sry, ich weiß ja das man hier alles Haarklein belegen muß.



Es geht dabei um ganz bestimmte Teilaspekte der Waffen-SS, die Don ganz explizit im Rahmen der "Söldner vs. Armee"-Diskussion herausgearbeitet hat. Nämlich um ausländische Freiwillige bei der Waffen-SS und deren Motivation bzw. wie man versucht hat, sie zu rekrutieren. Er hat sogar die vermeintlichen Schlagworte in Anführungsstriche gesetzt, womit er impliziert, dass es nicht tatsächlich darum ging.

Hast du das tatsächlich nicht verstanden oder willst du das nicht verstehen?


----------



## Don-71 (24. Dezember 2022)

@ Tschetan

1. Was stimmt an diesen Aussagen nicht, damit hat die SS im besetzten Europa geworben, um Freiwillige zu rekrutieren
2. Wo habe ich jemals das Wort "Widerstandskämpfer" benutzt oder dem Sinn nach geschrieben?
3. Wo habe ich jemals bestritten, das die Waffen SS eine Verbrecherische-Organisation war, ich habe ausdrücklich von weltanschaulicher Durchformung gesprochen
4. Hat der NS Staat und explizit Hitler immer Bolschewismus und Judentum in Zusammenhang genannt oder als Synonym benutzt
5. Auch wenn du das drehen und wenden willst wie du willst, der Reallife in den 1930er und 1940er Jahren waren Weltanschauliche Auseinandersetzungen, Hauptsächlich Faschismus versus Kommunismus!
6. Solltest du dich mal wirklich belesen und die Waffen SS nicht unbedingt mit SD Einheiten in einen Topf schmeißen, das ist Historisch falsch, auch wenn die Waffen SS eine Vebrecher Organisation war, war der Hauptbestandteil ihrer Aufgabe als Frontdivisionen zu kämpfen, die SD Einheiten haben hinter der Front die Judenerschießungen durchgeführt nicht die Waffen SS.
7. Ja natürlich haben die Ukrainer *am Anfang* mit den Nazis kolaboriert, sie sahen sie als Befreier. Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund. Die gleiche gilt übrigens für das Baltikum und andere Gebiete, die von Stalin unterdrückt und mit Hunger und Tod überzogen wurden. Allerdings haben sie auch alle schnell mitbekommen das sie vom Regen in die Traufe kamen.
8. Dein Geschichtswissen ist entweder unterirdisch oder du verbreitest hier wieder bewusst Propaganda.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sry, ich weiß ja das man hier alles Haarklein belegen muß.



Vor allem sollte man hier zwischen einem Zitat und einer "Definition" unterscheiden können. Don-71 hat die Begriffe, die damals von den Nazis benutzt wurden, ausdrücklich als ersteres markiert und keine eigene Beurteilung vorgenommen.

Wenn du natürlich Nazis für deren Definitionen kritisieren willst ...
... bist du hier falsch und brauchst auch keinen Threadteilnehmer mit "du" anzureden. Hitler ist tot, die größte zeitgenössische Annäherung findest du in Moskau. (Aber nicht einmal der hat die SS als "anti kommunistisch" definiert. Um gegen sowas mit jemandem zu diskutieren, musst du dir also eine Zeitmaschine basteln.)


----------



## Rolk (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja so kann man oder muss es sogar sehen.
> 
> Kurze Inghaltsangabe:
> 
> ...


Hier ist noch ein Artikel zum Thema. Zumindest aktuell ohne Paywall. Auch interessant, die Pumas wurden zwar bei dieser Übung selbst nicht stark beansprucht, vorher allerdings schon. Nämlich mehrfach von Übung zu Übung von Einheit zu Einheit herum gereicht. Beste Bedingungen für optimale Wartung. Ja das war Sarkasmus.









						Schützenpanzer Puma - Pannenpanzer oder Prellbock?
					

Nach der großen Aufregung der letzten Woche verdichtet sich langsam das Lagebild über die Ursachen für die Ausfälle der Schützenpanzer Puma im Schießübungszentrum und lässt erste Rückschlüsse zu, ob der Puma ein Pannenpanzer oder vielmehr ein Prellbock für tiefergehende Probleme der Bundeswehr ist.




					soldat-und-technik.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2022)

Also sollte nicht die Bundeswehr den Kauf weiterer Pumas von der Industrie verweigern, weil sie nicht gut genug für die Bundeswehr sind, sondern die Industrie sollte den Verkauf weiterer Pumas an die Bundeswehr verweigern, weil die Bundeswehr nicht gut genug für sie ist?

Riecht irgendwie nach Blame Game. Wenn ein Gerät, von dem man sich unter Kriegsbedingungen eine Verfügbarkeit von >80% erhofft, unter Friedensbedingungen angeblich nur 20% Kampfbereitschaft meldet und dann in einer Stichprobe von 25% der "kampfbereiten" Exemplare 100% nicht kampfbereit sind, dann macht sich in meinen Augen jeder lächerlich, der auf *einen* Fehler zeigt und sagt "die sind schuld!". In solchen Fällen liegt normalerweise Versagen bei einer Vielzahl von Aspekten vor und auch wenn juristisch am Ende irgendwann zu klären wäre, wer gemäß seiner gemachten oder eben nicht gemachten Zusagen die Rechnung dafür bekommt, muss sich vieles für eine Lösung ändern.


----------



## hoffgang (27. Dezember 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein Artikel zum Thema. Zumindest aktuell ohne Paywall. Auch interessant, die Pumas wurden zwar bei dieser Übung selbst nicht stark beansprucht, vorher allerdings schon. Nämlich mehrfach von Übung zu Übung von Einheit zu Einheit herum gereicht. Beste Bedingungen für optimale Wartung. Ja das war Sarkasmus.



Diese Probleme existieren seit mindestens 2003. Kann ich so schreiben, denn da bin ich in die BW eingetreten und wir haben das damals schon genauso gemacht mit Großgerät. Hat sich während meiner Dienstzeit auch nicht geändert, wundert mich also überhaupt nicht, dass diese Verhaltensweisen weiterhin existieren.




> Last but not least muss aber auch ein Umdenken in der Truppe erfolgen. Es muss Schluss sein mit dem Herumreichen von Material, egal ob Schützenpanzer oder Nachtsichtgerät. Materialverantwortung gehört in die Hände einzelner Soldaten, die auch dementsprechend in Verantwortung genommen werden können, wenn kein pfleglicher Umgang damit geschieht. Und wenn Panzer ausfallen oder im logistischen System auf Wartung beziehungsweise Reparatur warten, dann muss auch der Zugführer, Kompaniechef oder Kommandeur das Kreuz haben, die Truppe für den entsprechenden Zeitraum abzumelden. Anders wird sich keine Besserung einstellen, egal ob das Waffensystem Puma, Marder oder einen anderen Namen hat.


Hier muss ich dem Artikel scharf widersprechen.
Nicht in der Truppe muss umgedacht werden, sondern in der Führung! Dieses Herumreichen entsteht nicht weil die Truppe das möchte, sondern weil ambitionierte Übungspläne oder Zusagen für Bündnisverpflichtungen eingegangen werden ohne den Sachstand auf der Schlammebene zu beachten. Wenn innerhalb eines Btl Systeme rumgereicht werden, dann sehr sehr oft um einer anderen Einheit / Teileinheit Ausbildungsinhalte zu ermöglichen. Hat eine Kompanie von den 14 Systemen nur 8 die vollständig einsatzbereit sind, muss aber auf den Übungsplatz, dann wird eben aus den anderen Kompanien geliehen. Daran ist erstmal nichts verwerflich, denn das Ziel ist ja, den Ausbildungsstand der Soldaten zu erreichen. 

Wenn ich als Kommandeur eines Bataillons, einer Brigade oder einer Division halt alles abnicke, nach oben nie gelb oder rot melde und mich auf meine eigene Beurteilung fokussiere (was grade bei Btl Kdr sehr wichtig ist, was oft dazu führt, dass man Probleme zwar erkennt, aber so lange aufschiebt bis der Nachfolger da ist), tja, dann geht das eine zeitlang gut und irgendwann fallen die Systeme dann halt aus.
Und dann aus Verpflichtungen wie VJTF, NRF oder EUBG rauszukommen ist... quasi unmöglich.

Hat sich mit Zunahme internationaler Übungsbeteiligungen ab etwa 2014 noch deutlich verschärft das Problem.
Das Heer könnte hier hausintern einiges tun um diesen Umstand zu entschärfen, u.a. die ILÜ auf den Prüfstand stellen. Will man das? Neeee. Also Sinn ergibts vllt schon, aber nur wenn man das nicht selbst entscheiden muss. Weil will man bei der nächsten Beförderungsrunde derjenige sein der das Prestigeobjekt des Heeres begraben hat?...


----------



## seahawk (28. Dezember 2022)

Fängt doch viel früher an. Im Kalten Krieg hatte ein Bataillon so viele Ersatzteile, dass es ein anderes mitversorgen konnte, da man davon ausging, dass die Einheiten funktionsfähig bleiben sollen, selbst wenn ein Depot ausfällt. 

Heute werden Ersatzteile "just in time" angeschafft und man orientiert sich an gewerblichen Anwendungen. Da hat man dann eben ein Ersatzteil für 5 Panzer, das die Mbtf sagt, dass das reicht.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Dezember 2022)

Wusste das Jemand?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1608491484738625539

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin komplett vom Stuhl gefallen, man kann mittlerweile sagen, das die deutsche Politik im neuen Jahrtausend, bzgl der Sicherheit und (strategischen) Sicherheitsinteressen dieses Landes komplett verstrahlt war (nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schranki hatte). Es ist mittlerweile mehr als ein Skandal!


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 10:45)

Falls es jemand interessiert.
Habe übers WE ein Video aus meiner Ausbildungszeit ca. 1990 Auf der Sheppard AFB im Netz gefunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAkhANYQSIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (Gestern um 11:13)

Good old Tweety Bird. Cool, das man auch mal die WSO Ausbildung sieht.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 11:33)

seahawk schrieb:


> Good old Tweety Bird. Cool, das man auch mal die WSO Ausbildung sieht.


Die WSOs wurden auf Mather AFB in Californien ausgebildet, die Piloten auf Sheppard AFB in Texas auch auf der Tweety.
Wenn dann die Piloten die Wings für die T-38 Talon hatten, wurden die WSOs auch nach Texas geschickt und es fand dann "Teambuilding" auf der T-38 statt.


----------

